# The (Almost) Official Happy Birthday Thread



## Betsy the Quilter

Hey, it's Supermom's birthday today, Dec 1! Happy Birthday Supermom!










Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Happy Birthday, Supermom!

L


----------



## sebat




----------



## TM

happy B-day!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Yay. Cyber birthday hugs for Supermom.


----------



## Angela

Happy Birthday Supermom!!


----------



## Sailor

Have yourself a really SUPER Birthday, SuperMom!

...and many more.

-sailor


----------



## Dori

Happy Happy Birthday and many more supermom.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Happy Birthday Supermom and many, many more!

*Happy Birthday Supermom*!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Happy Birthday, Supermom.  Hope you got lots of Amazon Gift Cards.


----------



## chynared21

*Happy belated birthday supermom...hope it was a great one!*


----------



## supermom

Thanks guys, I have been so busy I haven't been on lately.  I was squeezing in a few minutes this morning before I leave to go to school to study for finals again.  I think they might start to wonder if I'm just going to move in at the psych lab. LOL  My kindle was my birthday gift, so I didn't get any amazon gift cards.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

A great Birthday Present!

Good luck on your finals!

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good luck supermom!

Linda


----------



## quiltlvr

Oooh, nice cake! Happy birthday!


----------



## Angela

December 10 and according to our calendar...

Happy Birthday monahanpt !


----------



## Marci

HAPPY 
BIRTHDAY, 
MONA!

HOPE IT'S FULL OF HAPPINESS & BLESSINGS​
*Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday Dear Mona, Happy Birthday to you!!!*


----------



## supermom

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MONA!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY MONA!!

And many, many more...
Linda*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Happy Happy, Mona!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Happy Birthday, Mona!

L


----------



## sebat




----------



## chynared21

*Happy happy birthday!*


----------



## Angela

December 11...

Happy Birthday Sandpiper!!


----------



## sebat




----------



## Sandpiper

*Thank you all.* Have always wished for a warm-weather birthday. Not today. Snow on the ground. But at least the sun is shining.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I hadn't checked the calendar yet!!! Happy Birthday Sandpiper!










Betsy


----------



## Angela

December 12...

*Happy Birthday Brenda!!*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Brenda


----------



## sebat

*Happy Birthday!!!*


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY BRENDA!!!*​


----------



## supermom

WOW There are a lot of birthdays in December, and I am having a hard time keeping up with all the postings, so 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY to everyone I have missed posting for.


----------



## sjc

SuperMom and SuperCake...wow that's a doozie.

Happy Birthday.


----------



## chynared21

*Happy belated birthday to those I missed *


----------



## Angela

OMG... I almost missed this!! I am falling down on the job!

Happy Birthday robin.goodfellow


----------



## Marci

Robin,










Hope it was *great!*

Marci


----------



## Angela

December 19...

*Happy Birthday Tricia ! !*


----------



## Guest

Happy Birthday, evil twin!

Wait.....

uh........

Happy Birthday, Jim!


----------



## Marci

Patricia,










I am happy to honor your birthday today. Hope it is filled with fun & blessings -
Marci


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ROBIN AND TRICIA!!!!!​


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I can't believe I forgot Robin's Birthday!!!

Robin, this is for you (sorry he's not alone):









Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Bacardi Jim said:


> Happy Birthday, evil twin!
> 
> Wait.....
> 
> uh........
> 
> Happy Birthday, Jim!


Jim! We didn't know it was your birthday, Happy Birthday!










Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Tricia--

Happy Birthday! Here's some cake:










(sorry they put the wrong name on it!)

Betsy


----------



## Guest

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Jim! We didn't know it was your birthday, Happy Birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


Actually, it couldn't be further from my birthday. But Robin is my evil twin, soooo.....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Bacardi Jim said:


> Actually, it couldn't be further from my birthday. But Robin is my evil twin, soooo.....


Well, belated or early birthday wishes then!

Betsy


----------



## robin.goodfellow

Thanks Betsy!  Now, where is that copy button......?


~robin


----------



## Angela

Sunday, December 21....

*Happy Birthday bosslady ! !*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Bosslady, Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## bosslady402

Thank you!!  DH made me breakfast, and it's 12:30 and I'm still in my pajamas. Although, neither one of those things is unusual for a Sunday! (assuming I'm not working, which I do about twice a month or so). 

I finally finished Anna Karenina, so now I have to figure out whether I can fit in a new book before Outlander is supposed to start, or just re-read stuff, or go ahead and start Outlander and hope I can keep track of where I am vs. where the discussions are...  or finish making those placemats that I started 6 months ago.... or finish decorating the tree (still at lights & garland stage).... or just sit here at my computer all day long and do none of the above!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Happy birthday bosslady!!


----------



## Angela

Wednesday, December 23...

*Happy Birthday to homecatmom and KindleJaneRRT ! !*


----------



## Leslie

We have two birthdays on Christmas Eve eve? Congrats!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Happy Birthday, homecatmom and KindleJaneRRT!










Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

​*Happy birthday girls!!*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Happy Birthday, tlshaw!










Betsy


----------



## Angela

*Happy Belated Birthday tlshaw ! !*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Happy Birthday, jvarga77!!!!










Betsy


----------



## Angela

Sunday, December 28...

*Happy Birthday jvarga77 ! !*


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Happy Birthday jvarga77


----------



## Angela

January 1, 2009

_*Happy Belated Birthday wilderf353 ! !*_
Sorry I missed your birthday!


----------



## Angela

Saturday, January 3, 2009

_*Happy Birthday Anne and epi10mg ! !*_


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Happy Birthday, Anne and Epi10mg!  and belated to wilderf353!

Love birthdays!!!  Celebrating my sister-in-law's tomorrow!

Hippo Birdie Two Ewes!

Betsy


----------



## Anju 

Happy Birthday, Anne and Epi10mg!


----------



## Angela

Sunday, January, 4

_*Happy Birthday NYCKindleFan ! !*_

This is a bit late... sorry!!


----------



## Guest

Thanks so much!


----------



## Anne

Thanks everyone for the Birthday wishes.


----------



## chynared21

*I hope that everyone had a great day celebrating *


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

*Happy LATE Birthday NYKindlefan!!*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Happy Birthday, Sad Puppy and MicDiddy!!!










Betsy


----------



## Angela

January 7

_*Happy Birthday Sad Puppy and Micdiddy ! !*_


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Happy Birthday Sad Puppy and MicDiddy!! Hope you have a great day and receive many Amazon gift cards!  

Linda


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Happy Birthday, Kindlegirl!!!










Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

*Happy Birthday Kindlegirl!* Hope it's a good one.

Linda


----------



## KindleGirl

Thank you!  So far it's a good birthday! I'm hoping to go out to dinner with the family if we don't get too much snow and then curl up reading with my Kindle!


----------



## Anju 

Happy Birthday KindleGirl - hope you have a wonderful dinner and a good book to read!


----------



## chynared21

*Happy birthday!!!*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Happy Birthday, DottyG!

(Another reason to love Kindleboards--there's something to celebrate every day!)










Betsy


----------



## Anju 

Have a wonderful day DottieG


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

*Happy Birthday Dottie G!!* Hope you have a great day.

Linda


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Happy Birthday, Quickfics!










Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Happy Birthday Quickfics! I hope you have a great day.

Linda


----------



## Anju 

Almost missed your birthday Quickfics - hope it was/is a great one!


----------



## Angela

_*Happy Belated birthday wishes to KindleGirl, DottieG, Kindling is Cool, and quickfics ! !*_

Sorry I missed your special days. Hope they were great!


----------



## Angela

January 16

_*Happy Birthday SongbirdVB ! !*_


----------



## Anju 

Happy Birdday SongbirdVB Happy Burdday to you


----------



## Angela

January 17

_*Happy Birthday sem ! !*_


----------



## Anju 

SEM - hope you have a GRRRRRRReat day!!!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

*Happy Birthday SEM!!!*


----------



## Anju 

Hi Jessrof - hope you have lots of time reading today and have a super day


----------



## sebat




----------



## Angela

_*Happy Birthday, Jessrof ! !*_


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Happy Birthday, Bellapixie!!!

And belated birthday to those I missed the last couple of days: Jessrof, Sem and Songbird VB!!!






Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

*Happy Birthday Bellapixie, Jessrof, SEM and Songbird!!*


----------



## sem

Thanks to all for the birthday wishes. They are really appreciated!


----------



## Angela

_*Happy Birthday bellapixie ! !*_


----------



## Anju 

HOPE YOU HAD A WONDERFUL DAY FULL OF READING AND HUGS

HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Happy Birthday MyDreamyWish!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

*Happy Birthday MYDreamWish!*


----------



## Anju 

Hope you have a terrific day MyDreamWish

Happy Birthday


----------



## Monica

I had the best birthday ever!  Had the day off at work and spent it reading!  Thanks for the birththday wishes


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Belated Happy Birthday, Lexie22! Welcome to Kindleboards!!!!

Hope you had a great one!!!!










Betsy


----------



## Angela

_*Happy Belated Birthday mydreamywish and Lexie22... hope it was a great one!*_


----------



## Angela

January 24

_*Happy Birthday Susan B ! !*_


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

*Happy Birthday Susan B!!!*

*Belated Happy Birthday Lexie and Welcome to Kindle Boards!!*


----------



## Anju 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SUSAN B


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Happy Birthday, Susan B!!!!

Betsy


----------



## Susan B

Thanks for all the nice birthday wishes!


----------



## Anju 

Happy Happy Day Newbie Girl , dsalerni


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

*Happy Birthday Newbie Girl!!*


----------



## Anju 

Can't believe I missed Eric's birthday yesterday! Well I was adding memory to my computer and it took awhile - good 'nuf excuse?

Happy Belated Birthday ERIC


----------



## Anju 

STEPH H

and

GARY EDWARD

Hope you guys have a terrific day and Happys to you both


----------



## Steph H

Thanks, Anju!   Happy birthday to Gary also.  And I see you, Anju, have one coming up on Saturday, so happy early birthday to you!


----------



## Anju 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY NURSE LISA

I'd post a birthday cake, but just ate all of it! 

Hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## Anju 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TA2LADY


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, this is what happens when I leave cold weather behind for sunshine and sand, my mind starts to wander!!!

I'm behind on all my birthday greetings!!!

Happy Belated Birthday to

Nurse Lisa,
Newbie Girl,
dsalerni,
Eric,
Steph H,
Gary Edward,
Lisa,
TA2LADY,
and KatieKat1066!!!!

And especially to Anju, who is always here wishing happy birthday to others!!!


----------



## Anju 

and since this is a GLUTEN FREE cake - thanks Betsy!


----------



## Anju 

Hi KatieKat1066 - Did you order a new K2 for your birthday?

Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

*Happy Birthday to KatieKat and Anju, my sweet friend from Mexico!!*

Did either of you order K 2?


----------



## Anju 

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> *Happy Birthday to KatieKat and Anju, my sweet friend from Mexico!!*
> 
> Did either of you order K 2?


Thanks for the wishes Linda - missed you and hope you had a good trip.

No I am not going to get a K2, and I noticed you are going to cancel your order, good for you!  Although if I had a long commute I might be tempted, but then I like to drive in the quiet with my thoughts bouncing around. Don't even turn on the radio


----------



## Angela

WOW, leave town for a week and then get the flu and I missed all these birthdays!!

_*Happy Belated Wishes to Kindgirl, Kate, Newbie Girl, dsalerni, Eric, Steph H, Gary Edward, Anju, Nurse Lisa, ta2lady and katiekat1066 ! !*_

Sure hope I didn't miss anyone!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Anju said:


> and since this is a GLUTEN FREE cake - thanks Betsy!


Of course it is gluten free, also sugar free and fat free!

Betsy


----------



## drenee

Happy Birthday Chynared21.  Welcome to the 40s.


----------



## Anju 

Unless you guys are looking at a a different calendar than I am - this birthday isn't until NEXT Saturday ?  Let's not make it any worse for her than what she thinks it will be.


----------



## drenee

Oops...Sorry...


----------



## Anju 

drenee said:


> Oops...Sorry...


Chynared will probably be glad to get lots of congrats as long as years are not added and lots of cake is included.


----------



## drenee

She can deduct years.  I do...lol


----------



## Angela

Monday, February 16

_*Happy Birthday soapy70 ! !*_


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

*Happy Birthday soapy70!! * Hope you have an awesome day!


----------



## drenee

Happy Birthday Soapy70.  Today is my son's birthday as well.  Although I have to quit celebrating his.  He's getting too close in age to my "age".  LOL.  Have a great day!!!


----------



## Anju 

Soapy70

Hope you have a wonderful day!  How many times is this 39?


----------



## Angela

Tuesday, February 17

*Happy Birthday nickih75 ! !*


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

*Happy Birthday nichih75!!* Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Anju 

NICKIH75 HAVE A HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY

and read lots


----------



## nickih75

Thanks everyone, so far it's been a really nice quiet day.  The kids are home now so I've lost my quiet.. LOL but We're going out for dinner


----------



## luvmy4brats

nickih75 said:


> Thanks everyone, so far it's been a really nice quiet day. The kids are home now so I've lost my quiet.. LOL but We're going out for dinner


Happy Birthday!

When my kids are home I lose more than just my quiet!


----------



## Angela

Wednesday, February 18

*Happy Birthday slowkindle ! !*


----------



## Anju 

WOW Angela you have been up late, or is it early? Just to wish

SLOWKINDLE a

HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

*Happy Birthday Slow Kindle!!*


----------



## Angela

Thursday, February 19

*Happy Birthday Jimi and NessaBug ! !*


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Following Angela's lead... 

*Happy Birthday Jimi and NessaBug!! Hope you have a great day!!*


----------



## Anju 

ANGELA - what are you doing up so late Trying to beat the rest of us to Happy Birthdays 

JIMI AND NESSABUG HAPPY BIRTHDAYS TO YOU BOTH


----------



## Angela

Anju, I am a night owl!! I am always up late.


----------



## Anju 

Angela said:


> Anju, I am a night owl!! I am always up late.


LOL


----------



## chynared21

drenee said:


> She can deduct years. I do...lol


*LMAO, it's the 11th anniversary of my 29th birthday  No worries! According to a FB app...my mind is only 27 so all is good  Thanks for the birthday wishes.*


----------



## Leslie

Happy Birthday, Chynared! I hope you have a wonderful day!

L


----------



## chynared21

Leslie said:


> Happy Birthday, Chynared! I hope you have a wonderful day!
> 
> L


*Thanks Leslie...it's shaping up to be a great weekend starting with an Air Supply concert tonight, dinner at my favorite sushi place tomorrow and Wicked on Sunday. I had also won seats for DD and myself at a private AS concert at Sirius radio but the timing would run into Wicked so I had to turn down the seats *


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

*Happy Birthday Chynared!!!!* Wishing you a wonderful day!!


----------



## chynared21

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> *Happy Birthday Chynared!!!!* Wishing you a wonderful day!!


*Thank you Linda ) *


----------



## Anju 

HAPPY BURD DAY TO YOU - HAPPY BURD DAY 

oh well I can't sing as well as Air Supply - sounds like a terrific weekend - ENJOY


----------



## Angela

Saturday, February 21

*Happy Birthday chynared21 ! !*

Have fun with Air Supply!!


----------



## Angela

Sunday, February 22

*Happy Birthday AmyLR, julietw, Abby and DaisyMama ! !*


----------



## Abby

Thank you!

My DS woke me up early this morning by screaming 'Mom!' repeatedly.  I thought I was dreaming and when I finally opened my eyes he said 'Happy Birthday!' and walked out of my room!  Gotta love 5 year olds!


----------



## Anju 

Happy Birthday AmyLR, julietw and Abby ! !
and Daisymama announced her birthday was today as well -

Great Day y'all


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

*Happy Birthday Amy, Juliet, Abby and Daisymama!!* Hope you had a great day!


----------



## Angela

Monday, February 23

*Happy Birthday Cindy902 and FSkornia ! !*


----------



## Anju 

February 23 - Monday -

Cindy902 , FSkornia 

sure hope you birthday buddies have a wonderful day


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Happy Birthday Cindy902 and FSkorinia!!


----------



## chynared21

*Happy birthday everyone! Who knows when I'll get back here to pass along my wishes to you all.

Thanks Anju and Angela for the birthday wishes!!! It was a great evening with AS....but shhhhhhhh, Harvey may poke some fun at me *


----------



## Angela

Tuesday, February 24

*Happy Birthday tricia2475 ! ! *


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

*Happy, Happy Birthday Tricia!!!* Today is my daughter's birthday also.


----------



## Anju 

Tricia I hope you have a wonderful day

And Happy Birthday to Linda's daughter - MOM Linda - has a nice ring


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Anju said:


> Tricia I hope you have a wonderful day
> 
> And Happy Birthday to Linda's daughter - MOM Linda - has a nice ring


Thanks sweet Anju!


----------



## Angela

Wednesday, February 25

*Happy Birthday brandon12 ! !*


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

*Happy Birthday Brandon12!!!* Wishing you a fun day.


----------



## Anju 

Brandon - hope you have a terrific day with lots of cake and ice cream and time to read !


----------



## Angela

Thursday, February 26

*Happy Birthday KerryLynne ! !*


----------



## Anju 

KerryLynne I sure hope you have a terrific day today, Thursday the 26th!

Glad you are part of the KBs


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Happy birthday Kerry Lynne!! Hope you have a great day.


----------



## Angela

Friday, February 27

*Happy Birthday Sodbuster and sarge41 ! !*


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Happy, Happy birthday sodbuster and sarge41!!


----------



## Anju 

I want to echo Angela and Linda in wishing both of y'all a

HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## Anju 

Lots of HAPPY BIRTHDAYS today

Gables Girl, CS, auntmarge, and Sofie

Sure do hope y'all have a wonderful day full of time for reading and ice cream and cake


----------



## Angela

Sorry I am a bit late on this one... Hope it was a great day for all of you!

*Happy Birthday Gables Girl, CS, auntmarge and Sofie ! !*


----------



## CS

Thank you, thank you.  And Happy Birthday to those who shared this day with me.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Happy Birthday a day late  to CS, Gables Girl, AuntMage and sofie. Hope you all had a wonderful day.


----------



## Angela

Sunday, March 1

*Happy Birthday Persephone76 ! !*


----------



## Anju 

Sorry I missed yesterday Persephone76 - I kept getting kicked off the computer and just shut it down, figured it was tired of kindleboarding - hope you had a wonderful day!

And a Happy 2 March birthday to you mom133d - hope you are warm and safe from all the nasty weather and enjoying your big day!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Happy Birthday Persophone76 and mom133d  

I had difficulty getting kicked off yesterday also, got some good Kindling time in though.


----------



## Angela

I can't seem to get caught up!!

Monday, March 2

*Happy Birthday mom133d ! !*


----------



## Angela

Tuesday, March 3

*Happy Birthday Jeff ! !*


----------



## Anju 

Official HAPPY BIRTHDAY JEFF 

enjoy your day!


----------



## Angela

Wednesday, March 4

*Happy Birthday stu11926 ! !*


----------



## Anju 

Happy Birthday stu11926, hope it is a good day full of fun and happiness


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

*Happy Birthday Jeff, sorry I am a day late!!! Hope you had a great day. *

*Happy, happy birthday Jonathan!!*


----------



## Angela

Wednesday, March 5

*Happy Birthday KITSAP KINDLER ! !*

*and a very happy birthday to my sweet hubby!!*


----------



## luvmy4brats

Angela said:


> *Happy Birthday KITSAP KINDLER ! !*


Ditto!!

Angela, It's my husband's birthday today too.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

*Happy, happy birthday Kitsap Kindler ... and to Angela and Luv's hubby's!*


----------



## Anju 

Hope Kitsat Kindler has a wonderful day today - enjoy


And a marvelous happy birthday to the hubbies that are married to such awesome ladies!


----------



## Angela

luvmy4brats said:


> Ditto!!
> 
> Angela, It's my husband's birthday today too.


Cool! Hope he had a great one!! 

Thanks Anju!


----------



## Angela

Friday, March 6

*Happy Birthday PortlandZinMan ! !*


----------



## Anju 

I missed it! BUT

*Happy Birthday PortlandZinMan ! !*

AND

EiLector - I missed you too

WOO HOO Happy Birthday and hope it was a terrific day for you!

SJC - GOT CHA - HAPPY HAPPY DAY TODAY


----------



## Angela

Saturday, March 7

*Happy Belated Birthday ElLector ! !*


----------



## Angela

Sunday, March 8

Almost missed it.... sorry, been out of town! 

*Happy Birthday sjc ! !*


----------



## Angela

Monday, March 9

*Happy Birthday Kindled Spirit and pamorgan ! !*


----------



## Anju 

Happy Birthday and lots of books to read

Kindled Spirit 

and 

pamorgan


----------



## Anju 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY lynninva, AND stinsmom 

hope it has been a wonderful day for you both


----------



## Angela

*Happy Belated Birthday to lynninva and stinsmom ! !*

Sorry, I haven't been able to log on to KB since Monday


----------



## Angela

Wednesday, March 11

*Happy Birthday Dallas ! !*


----------



## Angela

...and just in case I can't get logged in tomorrow...

Thursday, March 12

*Happy Birthday Suzanne and LSbookend ! !*


----------



## Anju 

Dallas, I hope you had a terrific day today Happy Birthday


----------



## Kind

Happy B-Day to everyone in this thread! That should cover me for a year!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I got behnd here. 

*Happy, Happy Birthday to:  *

Dallas
Suzanne
LSbookend
PortlandZinMan
Lynniniva
stinsmom
Kindled Spirit
PA Morgan and SJC!!

I will have to do better on this thread.


----------



## Anju 

Kind said:


> Happy B-Day to everyone in this thread! That should cover me for a year!


Kind - it just don't work thataway  daily posting is necessary


----------



## Anju 

Remember - today is your SPECIAL HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAY

HOPE IT IS A GOOD ONE


----------



## Anju 

14 March 2009 (since Angela is not here to set the date  )

RIVERY - today is your very special day!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU


----------



## Angela

thanks Anju!!! I keep having so much trouble getting on KB lately!! 

*Happy Birthday Rivery ! !*


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I always follow Angela's lead so thank you Anju! 

*Happy Birthday Rivery!!*


----------



## Rivery

Thank you Anju, Angela, and Linda.  My father asked what I wanted because he didn't want to give me "just" a Gift Certificate!  I told him but, but, all I really want is an Amazon GC.  He takes hints so well!


----------



## Anju 

Rivery - hope he pays attention


----------



## Anju 

15 March 2009

Wannabe - I almost didn't get your birthday in - bad Anju bad Anju

Hope you are having a good and wonderful happy birthday day


----------



## Anju 

16 March 2009

Happy Birthday sheba

Hope you have a terrific day today! It's also my brother's birthday, and a National holiday here in Mexico - celebrating Benito Juarez's birthday, which is not until the end of the week -

So you are sharing your special day  ENJOY


----------



## sheba

Thanks!  So far only my mom and my #3 child have remembered. Boo on the husband! 

I did get to order an Oberon case last week for my K2 (Roof of Heaven) but it probably won't be here for at least another week. Oh and Starry Night skins for the K2, Blackberry and iPod. Gotta have everything match!

-sheba


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

*Happy, Happy Birthday to Sheba and a late Happy, Happy Birthday to Wannabe!!*


----------



## Anju 

*KarenB and hmh - how do you like sharing your birthday with St. Pat's Day? Well seems as if there are a lot of parties going on just for you  Sorry I missed wishing you a happy birthday YESTERDAY - hope it was a good one *


----------



## Anju 

18 March 2009

candggmom - I hope the kids remember your birthday and give you lots of hugs and kisses  I also hope you have a wonderful day today!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## Anju 

19 March 2009

Very Happpy Birthday stargazer0725

you happen to be sharing a birthday with a niece of ours, who lives in Florida and is a nurse, but not a kindler 

I hope you have a wonderful day full of smiles and hugs


----------



## geoffthomas

I cannot allow Anju to be the only "happy birthdayer" for three days in a row.
So HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## Anju 

Happy Vernal Equinox Day y'all


----------



## Anju 

22 March 2009

Hi Amarithmoon just want to wish you a HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Anju, I've gotten behind here. Kudos to you for taking Angela's place.

Wishing all of you a *belated* but very *Happy Birthday!!! *


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

March 23

*Happy Birthday Melissa! Hope it's a good one.*


----------



## Anju 

Let's see - my calendar has disappeared and I don't remember what day I saw on the KB calendar hmmm

23 March 2009

I hope you have a wonderful day melissaj323 and a HAPPY BIRTHDAY

Some day I'll figure out where to find the balloons and firecrackers and all that stuff - but in the meantime I am wishing you a day full of excitement


----------



## geoffthomas

Hey, Hey.
We need to send out the Happy Birthday greetings for today!!!!
Some special people have a birthday today:
Shadowbandit, Steverandolph, jedimstr, dugspurva, *Linda Cannon-Mott*, delshin, Kristus412, frodolass, John Steinbeck, Patra, Libros_lego, SimonStern2, and Marcthekindlefreak
I don't know what the normal protocol is, but Happy Birthday all.
(Leslie, did I do it right?)


----------



## Anju 

24 March 2009

Actually Geoff - shadowbandit is the birthday person of the day

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO SHADOWBANDIT

The others are for the week, go to the calendar and you'll get daily birthdays - multiples wishes in one post don't count


----------



## geoffthomas

Oh shucks (hangs his head in shame).
But if I keep trying, maybe I'll get it right someday.
Anyway *Happy Birthday!!!*


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

geoffthomas said:


> Oh shucks (hangs his head in shame).
> But if I keep trying, maybe I'll get it right someday.
> Anyway *Happy Birthday!!!*


No need to hang your head in shame! I bet there are more that think the same way you do. I know I did when I first joined. It is the thought that counts Geoff and you were right on!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

*Happy Birthday Shadowbandit*


----------



## Anju 

Thanks Geoff for helping me keep the post going while Angela is off to whereever!  Hope she is having fun!  If you mess up as much as I did, there is still hope for you LOL

You done good just by posting


----------



## drenee

geoff, I made the same mistake.  Thought I was being nice, and I was more than a week early.  And i think it was one of those 40th birthdays or something that folks don't want to think about for an entire week.
deb


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

drenee said:


> geoff, I made the same mistake. Thought I was being nice, and I was more than a week early. And i think it was one of those 40th birthdays or something that folks don't want to think about for an entire week.
> deb


LOL The majority of us have done it!


----------



## geoffthomas

Thanks for understanding (looks sheepish).
It is good to have a friendly environment


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

KindleBoards has 2 members with birthdays today...

*Happy Birthday to Steverandolph and Jedimstr*

Hope you had a great day!


----------



## intinst

To Steverandolph and Jedimstr:


----------



## Anju 

March 25, 2009

Sorry I'm so late folks, it's been a busy day for me, when you retire time flys

Happy Birthday to Steverandolph and Jedimstr


Hope it has been a terrific day for y'all


----------



## intinst

March 26,2009
 Happy Birthday,dugspurva!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

*Wishing dugspurva a Happy, Happy Birthday... and many more!!*


----------



## Anju 

26 March 2009

dugspurva hope you have a wonderful day full of reading and cake and pie and ice cream and whatever you want - after all it is your special day


----------



## intinst

March 27, 2009​[size=20pt]Happy Birthday, Linda Cannon-Mott, delshin, Kristus412, frodolass!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Thank you instinct! 

*Happy Birthday to Delshin, Kristus412 and Frodolass, we share the same birthday.*


----------



## geoffthomas

Linda,
a special Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

geoffthomas said:


> Linda,
> a special Happy Birthday!!!


Thank you Geoff!!


----------



## Anju 

Instinct - You are making me feel bad with my little bitty BD wishes! Oh well mine have lots of HUGS attached 

Happy Birthday 
Linda Cannon-Mott, delshin, Kristus412, frodolass

Sorry I've been so late today, but hope it was a wonderful day and will be a terrific evening for all of y'all. You are sharing birthdays with some pretty special folks - each other -


----------



## intinst

Anju No. 469 said:


> Instinct - You are making me feel bad with my little bitty BD wishes! Oh well mine have lots of HUGS attached
> 
> Sorry I've been so late today, but hope it was a wonderful day and will be a terrific evening for all of y'all. Youa re sharing birthdays with some pretty special folks - each other -


I doubt many would want a hug from me.  I'll leave that to you, Anju! We are just double teaming them, anyway.


----------



## Anju 

Sides you can never get toooo many happy birthdays or hugs or candles or cakes or sparklers or hats or or or 

glad to have you join me - I think this is important!  You too Geoff nice to have you wishing as well!  Angela is amongst the missing, probably in Houston - hope she is having fun!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

March 28

*Happy Birthday to John Steinbeck, patra, and libros_lego!!! *  Hope you guys have a very special day.


----------



## intinst

March 28​Happy Birthday to John Steinbeck, patra, and libros_lego!!!








Did someone say Cake?​


----------



## Anju 

Oh yummy, chocolate cake with white frosting! yummy yummy

Hope you guys John Steinbeck, Patra, libros_lego enjoy every bite!

Happy Birthday!


----------



## intinst

March 29.2009​Happy Birthday, Simonstern2, aaco! ​


----------



## Anju 

29 March 2009

Morning guys - today is your very special day!

Happy Birthday SimonStern2, and aaco


----------



## Kathy

Happy birthday SimonStern2, and aaco.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Happy Birthday aaco and SimonStern2!! Hope you have a wonderful day, the cake looks yummmyy!


----------



## Anju 

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Happy Birthday aaco and SimonStern2!! Hope you have a wonderful day, the cake looks yummmyy!


best part is it is calorie free and there is enough for all of us


----------



## intinst

March 30,2009​Happy Birthday, Marcthekindlefreak!​


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah, Happy Birthday MarctheKindleFreak.
Nicely done, Intinst.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

*Happy, Happy Birthday MarchTheKindleFreak!!* Hope you day is a special one!!


----------



## Anju 

30 March 2009

Sorry you didn't get cake marcthekindlefreak - but you got balloons! 

Hope it is a terrific day!  Happy Birthday


----------



## intinst

March 31,2009​Happy Birthday, tecwritr!​


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

*Happy, Happy Birthday tecwritr!*


----------



## Anju 

31 March 2009

Happy Birthday tecwritr

I hope your day is full of fun and candles and cake (or pie)


----------



## chynared21

*Yikes...I missed 4 pages of birthdays over the last month...happy belated birthday to everyone!*


----------



## geoffthomas

chynared21 said:


> *Yikes...I missed 4 pages of birthdays over the last month...happy belated birthday to everyone!*


Glad to see you back.


----------



## Kathy

Happy Birthday to all of you...

tecwritr, kellyoz, Shizu, sailorman, JimJ, Dazlyn, lovehummingbirds, L Brandt, akw4572 and sherylb


----------



## geoffthomas

Kathy said:


> Happy Birthday to all of you...
> 
> tecwritr, kellyoz, Shizu, sailorman, JimJ, Dazlyn, lovehummingbirds, L Brandt, akw4572 and sherylb


Actually Kathy you made the same mistake that I did. Only Tecwritr has a birthday today.
Anju told me:
*The others are for the week, go to the calendar and you'll get daily birthdays - multiples wishes in one post don't count.*
I didn't notice the little calendar icon until Anju pointed it out to me.
But this was a great birthday post.


----------



## chynared21

geoffthomas said:


> Glad to see you back.


*Thank you very much )*


----------



## Kathy

geoffthomas said:


> Actually Kathy you made the same mistake that I did. Only Tecwritr has a birthday today.
> Anju told me:
> *The others are for the week, go to the calendar and you'll get daily birthdays - multiples wishes in one post don't count.*
> I didn't notice the little calendar icon until Anju pointed it out to me.
> But this was a great birthday post.


Thanks for letting me know. Does this mean I'm covered for the week now?


----------



## Anju 

Kathy said:


> Thanks for letting me know. Does this mean I'm covered for the week now?


Wellll I guess so - but if you post daily with the happys it will help your post count. That's not why I do it though, I just think everyone should have a special message, sometimes sharing with others on the same day.


----------



## intinst

April 1, 2009​
Happy Birthday, kellyoz​


----------



## geoffthomas

Let me add my Birthday Wishes too.
Enjoy your day.


----------



## chynared21

*Did someone say "cake?" Yum! Happy birthday!*


----------



## Anju 

kellyoz hope you have a wonderful day

No April fools jokes here for you! just wonderful cake - if you beat the dog to it


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

*Happy Birthday kellyoz!!*


----------



## intinst

April 2, 2009​Happy Birthday, Shizu, sailorman and JImJ!​


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

*Happy Birthday Sailorman, shizu and JImJ* Your cake looks delish! Hope you all have a wonderful day.


----------



## Kathy

Lots of birthdays today. Happy birthday everyone.


----------



## Anju 

2 April 2009

What a wonderful group of people to have a birthday celebration with 

Happy Birthday Sailorman, shizu and JImJ


----------



## Shizu

Thank you everyone.


----------



## chynared21

*Happy happy happy birthday!!!*


----------



## intinst

April 3,2009​For the unknown KindleBoard Member: ​


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Happy Birthday to you... you know who you are!  

Instinst you are so creative! Love it.


----------



## chynared21

*LMAO...Instinst!!!

Happy birthday all!!!*


----------



## intinst

April 4,2009​Enjoy your day, Dazlyn and lovehummingbirds!


----------



## geoffthomas

*Happy Birthday!*


----------



## Anju 

Dazlyn and lovehummingbirds

I hope you both have a terrific day today!

(someday I'll figure out how to do pictures [too lazy] and put in a hummingbirds, maybe someone will follow me and do it?)

Wishing you both lots of cake and pie and fun!


----------



## chynared21

*Happy happy birthday to you!!! *


----------



## intinst

April 5, 2009​
A special wish for you, akw4572!​


----------



## chynared21

*Have an awesome birthday!*


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Happy Birthday akw4572! Hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Hey akw4572,
_*Happy Birthday*_


----------



## intinst

April 6,2009​
Wishing You A Happy Birthday, sherylb! ​


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Happy Birthday Sherylb! 

Love the water show instinct!


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday Sherylb


----------



## chynared21

*Let me also add my birthday wishes....hope you have a wonderful day!*


----------



## Anju 

Don't know where you are from sherylb, but intinst has taken care of no water close to you and what a wonderful big happy birthday -

Hope you have a terrific day


----------



## sherylb

Thanks for the birthday wishes all!  
I'm from Washington State where we do have water and people do water ski...just not me.  Way too cold for that.
I am off this evening on the redeye to visit Mom in Jacksonville though, so I will get a chance to warm up. It's been a very, very long winter.
Sheryl


----------



## pomlover2586

Happy Belated birthday!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Happy Belated Birthday!!   I never look on this thread...so I'm kind of behind.


----------



## intinst

April 7, 2009​
The KindleBoard Kitten has something to tell you, LaraAmber​


----------



## LaraAmber

That is just too adorable. Thanks.

Lara Amber

(Fully planning to all work requests with "no, it's my birthday.")


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

*Happy Birthday LaraAmber!!* Hope you day is special.


----------



## Anju 

LaraAmber - I sure hope today is going much better!  After all it is your birfday    I agree, no work requests  

That kitten is wonderful!  I want to thank intinst for it as well


----------



## drenee

Happy Birthday, LaraAmber.  Have a great day!!


----------



## chynared21

*Woo hooey...happy birthday!*


----------



## geoffthomas

Lara,
Happy Birthday to you.


----------



## intinst

April 8, 2009​
Hey Lizzy, toogeeky4u, cocochibi, lindnet, MTscribe, it's your Birthday?​C o o l ! ​


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

*Happy Birthday Lizzy, toogeeky4u, cocochibi, lindnet and MTscribe! Time to par...ty!*

intinst you brighten my everyday with your Happy Birthday wish!!


----------



## Anju 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Lizzy, toogeeky4u, chocochibi, lindnet 

It's worth it to come to the Happy Birthday thread and see what intinst has come up with!

Hope y'all have a real cool birthday, but watch out for those ears


----------



## geoffthomas

Wow.
Intinst don't feel any pressure to keep coming up with original stuff.


----------



## intinst

April 9, 2009​
Happy Birthday, Basketmaker Amy ​Try to get all the candles with one breath, but be careful... ​


----------



## intinst

geoffthomas said:


> Wow.
> Intinst don't feel any pressure to keep coming up with original stuff.


My wife is teasing me about becoming the KindleBoards social secretary.


----------



## geoffthomas

Basketmaker Amy - a very Happy Birthday to you!

And Intinst - the board is made more enjoyable by your participation. Please keep it up!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

*Happy Birthday Basketmaker Amy!*

and a wonderful social secretary you are intinst, think we'll keep ya!


----------



## Anju 

I agree with Linda - you make a great social secretary intinst 

Hope you have a wonderful day Basketmaker Amy


----------



## chynared21

*Happy birthday everyone!

I also love coming here to see what funny intinst posted *


----------



## intinst

April 10,2009​What do you mean, it isn't a costume party? 
Oh well, hope you have a wonderful birthday anyway, jgbex!​


----------



## Anju 

I agree with intinst

Hope you have a wonderful Birthday Today jgbex


----------



## intinst

April 11, 2009​It's got to be someone's birthday and even if you are on a diet, 
we can have a party!​


----------



## Anju 

Welll I was going to wish everyone a Happy Unbirthday!  You beat me to it intinst!  Hope you especially have a good day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Don't we need a picture of the mad hatter here?


----------



## intinst




----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Happy Birthday jgbex a day late!!   Hope you had a wonderful day.


----------



## intinst

April 12,2009​[Happy birthday kdawna,
from the whole flock at KindleBoards! ​


----------



## kdawna

Thankyou, the birthday chicks are so cute! It's special having a birthday on Easter Sunday!
  Kdawna


----------



## Anju 

*Happy Birthday kdawna*

I hope you have a terrific day!


----------



## geoffthomas

*Happy Birthday kdawna*


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

*Happy Birthday Kadawna!!*


----------



## intinst

April 13, 2009​For today, don't worry about the little stuff, 
just have a Happy Birthday, OK, BookBinder?​


----------



## Anju 

*BookBinder Today s your very special day - hope you have a wonderful Birthday*

and as intinst says, don't worry about the taxes, you have a couple more days


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

*Happy, Happy Birthday BookBinder!!*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Happy Birthday, Bookbinder!!!!










Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy B'day, Bookbinder!


----------



## bkworm8it

Hope your day is full of fun, love, friends, and family!  Happy Birthday Bookbinder!


----------



## intinst

No need to be shy,
Unknown KindleBoard Member,
We just wanted to wish you
H a p p y B  i r t h  d  a y !  ​


----------



## intinst

April 15, 2009​Happy Birthday, cj and woodyas!​


----------



## Sailor

*Happy Birthday, LDB and Thomashton!!!*​







*Wishing you both the Happiest Birthday, ever!

And many more to come...

-Sailor*​


----------



## Anju 

Happy Birthday cj and woodyas hope the blue cake tastes as good as it looks!


----------



## geoffthomas

Gosh I like birthdays!
Sometimes we celebrate and have sparklers and confetti and margaritas and cake.
Oh yeah that's for other celebrations on KB.
Well Cake anyway.
Happy Birthday April 15th folks.


----------



## Angela

*Happy Belated Birthdays  * to the following and a special thank you to Anju for keeping this thread going in my absence!

_Wannabe, sheba, KarenB, hmh, candggmom, stargazer0725, Amarithmoon, melissaj323, shadowbandit, steverandolph, JediMstr, dugspurva, Linda Cannon-Mott, delshin, Kristus412, frodolass, rebeccalerwill, John Steinbeck, Patra, libros_lego, SimonStern2, aaco, Marcthekindlefreak, tecwriter, kellyoz, Shizu, sailorman, JimJ, Sazlyn, lovehummingbirds, akw4572, sherylb, LaraAmber, Lizzy, toogeeky4u, chocochibi, lindnet, Basketmaker Amy, jgbex, kdawna and BookBinder ! !_

Hope you all had wonderful celebrations! 

Can you tell I haven't been online since March 14??


----------



## Angela

Wednesday, April 15

_*Happy Birthday to cj and woodyas ! !*_


----------



## Sailor

*Happy Birthday, BKWorm8It, Lalaboobaby, LDB, Thomas, and everyone else born on Tax Day!

Wishing all of you the Happiest Birthday ever! And many more Happy Days ahead.

Best Wishes from:

-Sailor  *​


----------



## intinst

April 16, 2009​Happy Birthday, r0b0d0c! Happy Birthday, r0b0d0c! Happy Birthday, r0b0d0c! Happy Birthday, r0b0d0c!


----------



## Angela

_*Happy Birthday r0b0d0c ! !*_


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday  r0b0d0c - hope this is a great day for you.


----------



## Anju 

Mornin' r0b0d0c  You've been spending so much on your kindle since you got it, I hope you come to the Almost Official Happy Birthday Thread -

Have a terrific Day that ROCKS


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

*A big, belated Happy Birthday to KB'ers that celebrated the last three days. Hope you had a great day!*

I had a virus/bug that had me in bed for 48 hours. Every part of my body ached, felt as if my head was in a vise and was very nauseated. Not fun! I felt so bad I had to skip KB after about 15 minutes on line.


----------



## intinst

Glad you are feeling better and can spend some time with us today.


----------



## Angela

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> *A big, belated Happy Birthday to KB'ers that celebrated the last three days. Hope you had a great day!*
> 
> I had a virus/bug that had me in bed for 48 hours. Every part of my body ached, felt as if my head was in a vise and was very nauseated. Not fun! I felt so bad I had to skip KB after about 15 minutes on line.


Hope you are feeling better sweet friend!


----------



## Anju 

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> *A big, belated Happy Birthday to KB'ers that celebrated the last three days. Hope you had a great day!*
> 
> I had a virus/bug that had me in bed for 48 hours. Every part of my body ached, felt as if my head was in a vise and was very nauseated. Not fun! I felt so bad I had to skip KB after about 15 minutes on line.


YUCK! I missed you but just thought you were having fun, wish I had been right instead of wrong. Glad you are feeling better. Lots of hot tea with honey


----------



## Angela

Friday, April 17

_*Happy Birthday thomashton, bkworm8it and katrayher ! !*_


----------



## intinst

April 17, 2009​Happy Birthday, thomashton, bkworm8it and katrayher ! ​






Hope you get everything you wanted, too! ​


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday, thomashton, bkworm8it and katrayher !


----------



## bkworm8it

Thanks all for the birthday wishes, but I've moved my birthday to June  when, I'll hopefully be employed again and my taxes forgotten <ggggg>

thanks again everyone.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY to everyone else today!

theresam


----------



## Anju 

Happy Birthday thomashton, bkworm8it and katrayher ! !


----------



## bkworm8it

theresam


----------



## intinst

April 18, 2009​A very happy unbirthday to KindleBoards Members!​


----------



## geoffthomas

Intinst I continue to be in awe of your picture repertoire and your creativeness.


----------



## Anju 

geoffthomas said:


> Intinst I continue to be in awe of your picture repertoire and your creativeness.


that's why he is our unofficial sorta social secretary


----------



## intinst

April 19, 2009​OK, this should cover everyone!​


----------



## intinst

April 20, 2009​
Happy Birthday,Marty! 
Hope you are Flying High on your special day!​


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Instinst you always brighten my day!! 

*Happy birthday to everyone who celebrated Friday, Saturday and yesterday. Hope you all had a wonderful day.  *

*Happy Birthday Marty! Hope everything goes your way today*


----------



## Angela

Name: Marty 
Posts: 0 (0 per day) 
Position: Status: Dr. Seuss 
Date Registered: February 24, 2009, 02:47:20 PM 
Last Active: March 06, 2009, 02:44:29 PM

_*Happy Birthday Marty !! *_

Come on Marty, don't be shy! We are a friendly bunch and would love to meet you!


----------



## Anju 

Happy Birthday Marty

we are a friendly warm bunch of folks, won't bite! Come join us and we'll have a party for you


----------



## Angela

Tuesday, April 21

_*Happy Birthday Lalaboobaby ! !*_


----------



## intinst

April 21, 2009​
Happy Birthday, Lalaboobaby!​


----------



## geoffthomas

I often wonder if any of our birthday people logon to see their birthday greetings.
Or do they even know how hard intinst has worked to make their day special.
I wonder about the strangest things.
Just sayin......


----------



## Anju 

Lalaboobaby I Hope you have a terrific day


----------



## Anju 

geoffthomas said:


> I often wonder if any of our birthday people logon to see their birthday greetings.
> Or do they even know how hard intinst has worked to make their day special.
> I wonder about the strangest things.
> Just sayin......


I'm sure some do and just don't know what to say - I know I for one appreciate him - super duper enabler he is!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

*Today is YOUR day Lalaboobaby! Happy Birthday!!*

Geoff I feel like everyday is my birthday because of instinst!  I look forward to checking out his creation each day. If the folks don't check it out they are missing something special.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thanks folks....I needed that attitude adjustment.  We just need to keep making the blessings and know that it is a good thing to do.
And I TOTALLY agree that Intinst is wonderfully talented.


----------



## intinst

Thank you to all of you! I just saw this as an area where I might make a small contribution to KindleBoards members and perhaps make their birthday a little brighter, even.


----------



## Angela

Wednesday, April 22

_*Happy Birthday Spiritdancer, jims19 and Lisa G. ! !*_


----------



## intinst

April 22, 2009​Spiritdancer, jims19 and Lisa G,  
Here is a wish for you to have a very  ​


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Ahhhh intinst this is my second stop everyday after the Good Morning thread. You make it so much fun! 

*Happy, Happy birthday to Spiritdancer, jims19 and Lisa G!!*


----------



## Anju 

*Happy Happy Birthday and Happy Earth Day
Spiritdancer, jims19, Lisa G. 
*

How lucky you are to share your birthdays with each other and celebrate Earth Day as well

*WOO HOO*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Happy Earth/Birth Day, Spirit Dancer, jims19 and Lisa G!!

Many Kindle Returns!

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Let me add my happy birthday wishes to Spiritdancer, jims19  and Lisa G.


----------



## Lisa G.

WOW!

Ya'll might not think this birthday recognition on this forum means all that much...but I'm here to tell ya, it does.

I have tons of friends on Myspace, Facebook, and IRL.  No one on myspace or facebook has wished me a happy birthday yet.  I was feeling downhearted, 'cause I always send THEM birthday greetings.  Most of these people I've known all my life or for many years.

Well, I'm new HERE.  I wasn't really expecting anyone to send birthday greetings here.  Afterall, I AM a newbie.  But just for kicks, I thought I'd check....and LOOK!!!  A ton of greetings already.  I can't tell you how that warmed my heart.  YES, it MATTERS!

Thank you, thank you.

Lisa


----------



## intinst

You are very welcome, Lisa and I hope the rest of the day is wonderful for you.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Happy Birthday wishes to Spiritdancer, jims19 and Lisa G. I hope you have a wonderful day!

intinst - Love the cake!


----------



## Angela

Thursday, April 23

_*Happy Birthday CoogLH and rikkileigh ! !*_


----------



## intinst

April 23, 2009​CoogLH  and rikkileigh,
 Things can be kind of
nutty and more than a little squirrelly around here,
But when we say we hope you have a








We really MEAN it!​


----------



## Anju 

WOW what a wonderful day for a birthday - Hope yours is great

Happy Birthday CoogLH and rikkileigh ! !


----------



## luvmy4brats

Happy Birthday CoogLH and rikkileigh ! !

I hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## Angela

Friday, April 24

_*Happy Birthday Selcien and kirwoodd ! !*_

and also a Happy Birthday to my baby girl who turns 34 today!


----------



## intinst

April 24, 2009​Selcien and kirwoodd,Remember!​





Hope yours is a happy one!​


----------



## Anju 

Happy Birthday Selcien and kirwoodd Happy Birthday

Hope you have a great day


----------



## intinst

April 25,2009
jpmahala and khamilton611, I've got something to tell you.
Umm...well... ya see...Uhh...It's like this,








Hope your birthday is a good one, any way! ​


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jpmahala and khamilton611!!!

Happy, happy, happy Birthday!

Betsy


----------



## Anju 

and that's probably the only cake they will get - hope you have a happy birthday anyway y'all

jpmahala and khamilton611


----------



## Angela

_*Happy Birthday jpmahala and khamilton611 ! !*_


----------



## luvmy4brats

*Happy Birthday jpmahala and khamilton611!!*


----------



## intinst

April 26, 2009
A Very Merry UnBirthday  to All 
Kindleboards Members!









Hope I didn't scare anyone with that one.​


----------



## Anju 

As long as that is NOT a self- portrait you are ok  

Along with intinst I want to wish a Happy UnBirthday to all kindleboard members


----------



## Angela

Monday, April 27

_*Happy Birthday Supercrone ! !*_


----------



## intinst

April 27, 2009
Wow, Supercrone, it's your birthday?

We'll get the KindleBoards glee club to sing for you!
Ready, a one anda two anda three...










Hope You have a Great Day! 
(Didn't that sound great?)​


----------



## luvmy4brats

*Happy Birthday Supercrone!!*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Intinst, that's too funny.  Reminds me of our grandkids' chihuahua which howls whenever we sing Happy Birthday.

Happy Birthday, Supercrone!

Betsy


----------



## Anju 

SUPERCRONE - Have a wonderful Day

I think intinst also has earplugs if you need them


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

*Happy Birthday Supercrone! Hope your day is wonderful!*


----------



## intinst

April 28. 2009
amacd and Kelly G.
Here's wishing a very


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

*Happy Birthday amacd and Kelly G.*


----------



## Angela

_*Happy Birthday amacd and Kelly G ! !*_


----------



## Anju 

Happy Birthday amacd and Kelly G ! !

Hope your day is absolutely TERRIFIC!


----------



## Dori

Hope you had a wonderful birthday Ann.  Apr. 28 is my nephew's birthday as well.


----------



## intinst

April 29. 2009
A Very Merry UnBirthDay to Everyone!


----------



## Anju 

Sure have had a lot of unbirthdays this month!  Intinst as usual impressed with your collection!

Happy Unbirthday everyone!


----------



## geoffthomas

Gee, we could use the unbirthday as another occasion for sparklers, confetti and margaritas (and chocolate cake).  Yeah I like those three.
Have a fabulous day - all of you.


----------



## bkworm8it

Happy Birthday all!!


----------



## Angela

Thursday, April 30

_*Happy Birthday CJRichards ! !*_


----------



## intinst

April 30, 2009
CJRichards,
Here's wishing you a very


----------



## Anju 

What a beautiful day for a birthday cjrichards - hope you have a wonderful day


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

*Happy Birthday CJRichards! Hope you have a great day!*


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy B'day CJRichards!
Enjoy all the benefits of YOUR day.


----------



## Angela

Friday, May 1

_*Happy Birthday madaise ! !*_


----------



## intinst

May 1, 2009
 [size=50pt]madaise, hope you have a very[/size] 








Happy May Day, Everyone!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Madaise!!!

Happy birthday!!!!!
   

Betsy


----------



## rho

madaise - _*HAPPY BIRTHDAY *_--

btw - you guys find all the best pictures and graphics -- I am in awe!


----------



## Anju 

madaise - today is a holiday in Mexico and it is your birthday WOW how terrific is that that millions of people are celebrating your birthday with you


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday Madaise.

And Rho, yeah like Intinst is awesome.


----------



## intinst

May 2,2009
Due to popular demand!( At least by geoffthomas)
Welcome to the Margaritaville edition  of the Happy (UN)birthday Thread!








We are having a Party! 
With Sparklers! Confetti!
















 Margaritas! Chocolate cake! 















Hope everyone has a Wonderful Day!
(It's no-guilt margaritas and cake!)​


----------



## Anju 

count me in!

Thanks Geoff for the unbirthday wish and for prodding intinst

BIG THANKS INTINST for providing all the goodies! 

HUGS TO YOU BOTH


----------



## chynared21

*I know that I missed a lot of birthdays this past week or so....Happy Belated birthday to those that I missed and happy birthday to those that I didn't *


----------



## geoffthomas

Ooooohhhhhh. 
Thank you, Intinst.
You are the greatest.


----------



## intinst

May 3, 2009
Cue the Fireworks!
It's another Merry Unbirthday
for KindleBoards Members!


----------



## geoffthomas

Wooo Hooo!!!!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

WOW go OOT for the weekend and you guys have a big party! Love the fireworks, confetti, chocolate cake, and of course the margaritas! 

*A belated Happy Birthday to Madaise!! Hope you had a wonderful day!*


----------



## Susan in VA

*Happy Birthday Ann, I hope you got to sleep in!*


----------



## intinst

May 4, 2009

 Happy Birthday,
 Ann in Arlington! 






















Hope the Music is Beautiful all day for you! ​


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Gee, thanks guys.  Hmm. . .I want that cake for real. . . I may have to check out the website on the picture!

And, yes, I got to sleep in.  See, it's after 8 and I'm only just getting to KB!  

Ann


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

*Happy Birthday Ann!! Enjoy your special day.*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohoo, Ann! Happy Birthday, we'll have cake when the we get together later this month!


----------



## geoffthomas

Ann,
Very special birthday wishes for a very special person.
Enjoy your special day - and yes cake when we meet.


----------



## Anju 

Hate to say it - but just gotta - is this a special birthday for you    

Hope you have a terrific day, we had lots of fireworks yesterday for your day today!  And hopefully we will all behave and not make you put on your mod hat


----------



## chynared21

*Happy birthday Ann!*


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Thanks, everyone.

Cake sounds great!

Yes, Dona, I guess you'd say it's special:  the big five-oh.  My baby brother called this morning to razz me. . . .

But, hey, I got big plans for the day:  DH is going to come home early and we're going to Costco!  

Ann


----------



## rho

Happy Happy Ann - hope it is one of the best bdays ever --


----------



## intinst

May 5, 2009
Happy Birthday,  JAG!
Everyone wanted to help with
the decorations for your big day!


----------



## Angela




----------



## Angela

Tuesday, May 5

_*Happy Birthday JAG ! !*_


----------



## Anju 

JAG I sure hope you have a terrific birthday


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

*Happy Birthday JAG!!*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Happy Birthday, JAG!!!!






Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Have a wonderful Birthday, JAG.


----------



## chynared21

*Happy birthday!!!*


----------



## Angela

I am posting this a couple of hours earlier than normal so that I can get some much needed sleep!! It has to be past midnight somewhere... right?? 

Wednesday, May 6

*Happy Birthday SuePerduper ! !*


----------



## intinst

May 6, 2009

Here's to you, SuePerduper


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

*Happy Birthday SuePerduper!!*


----------



## Anju 

Happy Birthday SuePerduper

Hope you have a terrific day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Have an incredible Birthday, Sue. (Did I shorten it correctly?)


----------



## intinst

May 7, 2009
I hope all KindleBoarders  
have a spectacular day!


----------



## Anju 

INTINST how can we not have a super day with a wake up like that! THANK YOU 

Hope you are staying dry, still have the kayak handy?


----------



## geoffthomas

*Have a safe and happy day all.*


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

WOW intinst thanks... I am late getting here late today but you brightened my day with the fireworks.


----------



## intinst

May 8, 2009​
Scathach, Sariy, Tanner, ferretluver, Moonscape,
[size=25pt]We'd never forget your birthdays,
That would be like Misson Impossible!​


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

WOW a big day here at KB for birthdays!

*Happy Birthday to Scathaich, Sariy, Tanner, ferrutluver, and Moonscape!!*

Hope you all have a wonderful day!

Linda


----------



## Anju 

Hey are you guys gonna get together and have a KINDLESIZED BIRTHDAY PARTY?

What a super day, hope  Scathaich, Sariy, Tanner, ferrutluver, and Moonscape!! that y'all have a super duper day -


----------



## Angela

Friday, May 8

_*Happy Birthday Scathach, Sariy, Tanner, ferretluver and Moonscape ! !*_


----------



## Susan in VA

Anju No. 469 said:


> Hey are you guys gonna get together and have a KINDLESIZED BIRTHDAY PARTY?


Make it a DX-sized one!! Happy birthday!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Intinst, I LOVE your birthday cards!!!

Happy Birthday, Every One! (to paraphrase Tiny Tim).

Betsy


----------



## rho

Happy Happy bday to you ALL!!


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday, Happy Birthday, Happy Birthday to you (all).


----------



## Angela

Saturday, May 9

_*Happy Birthday usafsso, BruceS, CoolMom1960 and tashab ! !*_


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Happy, Happy Birthday, usafsso, BruceS, CoolMom1960 and tashab!!!

Betsy


----------



## intinst

May 9, 2009
usafsso, BruceS, CoolMom1960 and tashab! 








From the  KindleBoard members! ​


----------



## Anju 

What a beautiful day for a birthday - and to share one is even better

Happy Birthday usafsso, BruceS, CoolMom1960 and tashab

Hope it is a terrific one!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

*Happy Birthday usafsso, BruceS, CoolMom1960 and tashab!  *


----------



## geoffthomas

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> *Happy Birthday usafsso, BruceS, CoolMom1960 and tashab!  *


Me too, guys.
Happy.


----------



## intinst

May 10, 2009
Wishing all the Mothers at KindleBoards








Because








A toast to all of them!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Happy Birthday and Happy Mother's Day!!!!

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Mothers Day and Happy Birthday.


----------



## Anju 

Happy Mother's Day everyone


----------



## Susan in VA

Happy Mothers'  Day, Kindlemoms!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

You've done it again intinst! Thank you.  

Happy Mother's Day ya'll.


----------



## intinst

May 11. 2009
Time for another UnBirthday  
PARTY! 






We'll have​ Fireworks!  Margaritas! ​












Cake and Ice Cream! 







Happy UnBirthday, Everyone!​( And Happy Birthday If It Does Happen To Be Yours!)​


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Happy UnBirthday!  (We need more members so we have every day covered!)

I'm not so sure about that cat, Intinst!

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

*Another Happy Unbirthday here at KB.*

I drop by everyday just to see what intinst has in store for us and it always makes me smile!


----------



## chynared21

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Happy UnBirthday! (We need more members so we have every day covered!)
> 
> I'm not so sure about that cat, Intinst!
> 
> Betsy


*The cat scares me a little  I like the cake though 

Happy birthday/unbirthday today!!!*


----------



## Anju 

Instinst always manages to make us happy doesn't it!  

Happy Unbirthday to all the kindlers, and I am sure there are some who didn't put their birthdays down, so Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## rho

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Happy UnBirthday! (We need more members so we have every day covered!)
> 
> I'm not so sure about that cat, Intinst!
> 
> Betsy


I LOVE the cat -- he makes me giggle

Happy UnBirthday


----------



## Anju 

rho said:


> I LOVE the cat -- he makes me giggle
> 
> Happy UnBirthday


me too!


----------



## geoffthomas

I am so pleased to post on the same forum with Intinst.
And all the rest of you fine folks.


----------



## intinst

May 12, 2009
Here's wishing 
Raiden333, Tillamook Bay and koolmnbv 
A very


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Happy Birthday and Unbirthday to all!!!

I love the dancing kitty!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Y'all who like the cat scare me too  

Happy Birthday, Raiden333 and Tillamook Bay!

Hope it's a great one!!!!

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

*Happy Birthday Raiden333 and Tillamook Bay!!* Hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Happy Birthday Raiden333, koolmnbv, and Tillamook Bay!! Have a great day!

Saw that it was koolmnbv's birthday on another thread.
I loved the dancing cat


----------



## Anju 

Happy Birthday Raiden333 and Tillamook Bay

Hope your birthday is full of cake and ice cream and wonderful things!


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday all.


----------



## intinst

May 13, 2009
Carol Wood, PraiseGod13 and steel magnolia,
Everyone around here is all smiles 
about it being your birthday! 








Hope you're happy all day, too!​


----------



## luvmy4brats

Happy Birthday Carol Wood, PraiseGod13 and steel magnolia !!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

*Happy Birthday PraiseGod13, carol wood and steel magnolia!!!*


----------



## Anju 

PraiseGod13, Carol Wood, steel magnolia

WOO WOO What a happy day! Today is your birthday and we at KB wish you a wonderful day with lots of smiles


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Carol Wood, PraiseGod13 and steel magnolia

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!

And also belatedly to Koolmnbv, whom I forgot yesterday!!!!

Betsy


----------



## crebel

I love coming to this thread every morning to see what talented folks have done with their messages!  Happy Birthday to    Carol Wood, PraiseGod13 and steel magnolia and anyone checking this out who hasn't told us that today is their special day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday
Carol Wood, PraiseGod13 and steel magnolia 

Enjoy this special day in your life.


----------



## EllenR

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> *Another Happy Unbirthday here at KB.*
> 
> I drop by everyday just to see what intinst has in store for us and it always makes me smile!


Me too. 

Happy birthday all!

EllenR


----------



## intinst

May 14, 2009
Jesslyn, kevin63,
Allanon and docjered 








Hope you have a 
great day, anyway! ​


----------



## Anju 

*Jesslyn, kevin63,
Allanon and docjered *

Happy Birthday - and sure do hope someone somewhere makes you a carrot cake


----------



## kevin63

Anju No. 469 said:


> *Jesslyn, kevin63,
> Allanon and docjered *
> 
> Happy Birthday - and sure do hope someone somewhere makes you a carrot cake


Thank-you. Carrot cake is my favorite cake. Come to think of it, I've never had a birthday carrot cake. Shame on the people around me. 

Happy Birthday to the others also. Hope you get whatever type of cake that you like.


----------



## chynared21

*Happy birthday~~~*


----------



## geoffthomas

Jesslyn, kevin63, Allanon and docjered - Happy Birthday to you.


----------



## rho

*HAPPY HAPPY BDAY TO YOU ALL*

hope it is the bestest ever (and yes bestest is a word - a rho word but a word)


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

*Happy Birthday Jesslyn, kevin63, Allanon and docjered!!*


----------



## Angela

_*... to Raiden333, Tillamook Bay, PraiseGod13, Carol Wood, steel magnolia, Jesslyn, kevin63, Allanon and docjered !!*_​


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Happy B-day to the whole group


----------



## intinst

May 15, 2009
Rhin,
 Here's wishing you a very







​


----------



## Angela

Friday, May 15

_*Happy Birthday Rhin ! !*_


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday Rhin.


----------



## Anju 

Happy Birthday Rhin

Hope you have a terrific day full of cake and ice cream balloons and reading


----------



## rho

Happy Happy Birthday to Rhin!!!  

Be sure to do something just for you today


----------



## intinst

May 16, 2009
Lady Blue, DHamson and atcterri, 
We want to wish you
a very


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Happy Birthday to Lady Blue, Dhamson and AtcTerri!!!!

Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday, Dear KindleBoarders, Happy Birthday to you!!!

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday all.


----------



## rho

*Happy Happy Birthday to Lady Blue, Dhamson and AtcTerri*

Hope you all have a super duper day - it's your day you can sit and read all day long if you want


----------



## Anju 

Happy Birthday to Lady Blue, Dhamson and AtcTerri!!!!

What a wonderful day it will be with Betsy actually singing to you! Silently


----------



## Angela

_*Happy Birthday Lady Blue, DHamson and atcterri ! !*_


----------



## Angela

_*to patrisha #150 !!*_​


----------



## intinst

May 17,2009
featherbill,   
From the whole flock here
at KindleBoards,
we want to wish you a very


----------



## geoffthomas

Wow.
Happy Birthday.
Just sayin....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Betsy


----------



## Angela

Sunday, May 17

_*Happy Birthday to featherbill ! !*_


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Betsy, that is too funny.  I started playing your video and my little dog, Murphy, jumped up from a sound sleep and had to come over to see what I was playing.  He has never paid any attention to the TV or computer before but for this video he jumped up in my lap so he could see what was going on.  He especially seemed to be interested in the beginning of the video, it was too cute.  Thanks for sharing.

Happy Birthday to everyone from me and my Murphy!


----------



## chynared21

*Happy birthday!*


----------



## Anju 

Happy Birthday to featherbill ! !  I really liked the birds instint put in his wishes!


----------



## intinst

May 18, 2009








The Point is
I'm sure it is SOMEONE'S 
Birthday, so I hope it is
a GREAT ONE!​


----------



## Anju 

I agree intinst - hope it is a GREAT Unbirthday to everyone!


----------



## chynared21

*LMAO intinst...that was a great one!

Happy birthday to someone out there *


----------



## geoffthomas

In the tradition of "it's noon somewhere".....
It is Happy Birthday for someone, we just don't know who.
So have a Happy Birthday "you know who you are".
Just sayin.....


----------



## intinst

May 19, 2009

Mom of 4 and Ribbit50,
All of us here want to
[glow=gold,6,300][size=30pt]wish you a very


----------



## Angela

Tuesday, May 19








_*Mom of 4 and Ribbit50 ! !*_​


----------



## Bren S.

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Anju 

Mom of 4 and Ribbit50

Hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## Mom of 4

Been waiting to see what I'd get! 
Love the sparkles intinst!
The cake looks great Angela, (but too many candles!) 
And thank-you for the well wishes Sugar and Anju  

Theresa, aka Mom of 4


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Mom of 4 said:


> The cake looks great Angela, (but too many candles!)


Too many? There are only 17! Maybe 20 if you count some that could be doubles. If you're a "Mom of 4" you must have started really young! 

Happy Birthday regardless!!


----------



## Mom of 4

I have a vivid imagination and see LOTS!
Plus, today's birthday has a zero in it, so I guess I'm being overly sensitive!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Fair enough.  if you cross your eyes it does look like more!!


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday Mom of 4 and Ribbit50


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Happy Birthday, Mom of 4 and Ribbit50! (And Mom of 4, we know it's a special birthday!)






Betsy


----------



## Angela

Mom of 4 said:


> Been waiting to see what I'd get!
> Love the sparkles intinst!
> The cake looks great Angela, (but too many candles!)
> And thank-you for the well wishes Sugar and Anju
> 
> Theresa, aka Mom of 4


There had to be enough for you AND Ribbit50!!


----------



## Mom of 4

Thanks for the song Betsy!  Very nice!


----------



## Forster




----------



## Susan in VA

Forster said:


>


Huh? What's up, Forster, did we miss your birthday?


----------



## Forster

Susan in VA said:


> Huh? What's up, Forster, did we miss your birthday?


LOL, yeah but to be fair I didn't realize I didn't have my birthday in till this morning.


----------



## Susan in VA

*Happy Birthday Forster Too!!*


----------



## Mom of 4

Happy Birthday Forster!  Hope yours was a wonderful as mine!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Happy B-Day to All!    
My son's 7th bday is just two days away.   He is getting so big.


----------



## Anju 

That's why we do unbirthdays because people like Forester didn't put theirs in!

Hope you had a good day Forester!  Maybe intinst can find some stale cake for you


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Happy Birthday, Forster!!! This one's for you!






Betsy


----------



## Angela

So sorry you were missed Forster!!!


----------



## Angela

Need to go to bed so I am posting tomorrow's birthday wishes a few hours early!!

Wednesday, May 20








_*mlgeiger, zztopp and mel5051 ! !*_​


----------



## intinst

May 20, 2009
mlgeiger, zztopp and mel5051,
We would like to wish you a very


----------



## Anju 

mlgeiger, zztopp and mel5051

Can y'all tell that intinst and Angela want to be sure you are wished a very happy birthday - early early early in the morning -

Hope it is wonderful!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Happy Birthday
mlgeiger
zztopp
mel5051*


----------



## geoffthomas

Hey Forster,
Happy Birthday.
Don't be shy. (we know your aren't really) You gotta help us out sometimes.
And didn't the graphics folks do good?
Yea!


----------



## geoffthomas

And Happy Birthday to mlgeiger, zztopp and mel5051.


----------



## rho

Happy Birthday!!!  All us Gemini's have to stick together


----------



## Angela

Thursday, May 21








_*BrockToon ! !*_​


----------



## intinst

May 21, 2009

BrockToon, 
Hope you have
a wonderfully


----------



## Anju 

BrockToon - hope you have a wonderful birthday


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday BrockToon !


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohoo, BrockToon! Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!






Betsy


----------



## Angela

^^^
Good one Betsy!


----------



## Angela

Friday, May 22








_*jmiked and km522 ! !*_​


----------



## intinst

May 22, 2009
 jmiked and km522 








Hope there is no sourpuss
around to spoil your day!


----------



## Anju 

jmiked and km522

What a way to start a holiday weekend - with a BIG birthday celebration!

Hope you have a terrific day! and weekend!


----------



## Bren S.

Happy Birthday jmiked and km522


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Happy Birthday to JMiked, Km522 and my stepson Bill!






Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday to JMiked, Km522 and Betsy's stepson Bill!

Woo hoo.


----------



## intinst

May 22, 2009

Dori and WVJaye 








Hope your Birthday
is a great one!


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

Thanks to you all for you Birthday wishes. It was a great day!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Thank you! I did have a nice day. I went out geocaching with one of my brothers early in the morning, had lunch at a great Mexican food place, came back to the house and took a nap, and then spent some quality time working on a new arrangement of a Django Reinhardt gypsy jazz tune.

A good day.

Mike


----------



## Anju 

WOW Dori and WVJaye  - what a wonderful day for you to have a birthday, a holiday weekend!

Happy Birthday y'all !


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday Dori and WVJaye.
Sorry WVJaye, but 


DORI, DORI, DORI .......Happy Birthday.

You're special.



Just sayin....


----------



## Angela

May 23, 2009








_*Dori and WVJaye ! !*_​


----------



## Dori

Thank you so much for warm wishes.  It is a beautiful day and nieces and nephews have come by bearing gifts.  Birthdays are great.  It means you have made it another year.  Brother called and said "you are now older than dirt".


----------



## Anju 

The only way he would know that is if he is already there LOL LOL


----------



## intinst

May 24,2009










Wishing a very merry UnBirthday
to all KindleBoarders!
And a Happy Birthday to you if you didn't post it on the calandar.


----------



## geoffthomas

Yay.......I think.
Intinst this image makes one pause.
But keep 'em coming.


----------



## Anju 

Happy Merry Unbirthday y'all

Missed you intinst you have been awfully quiet!


----------



## intinst

Anju No. 469 said:


> Happy Merry Unbirthday y'all
> 
> Missed you intinst you have been awfully quiet!


Working 10 to 12 hours a day and 7 days a week doesn't leave much time for fun things, especially after you reach a "certain age"


----------



## Dori

Having just wretched a certain age I know what you mean.  Happy Birthday to the 24th of May folks.  I am now in the living happily ever after stage.


----------



## intinst

May 25, 2009
Mollyb52 and *Flower* 








Hope you got everything you
wanted for YOUR Birthday!


----------



## Anju 

Happy Birthday Mollyb52 and *Flower* today is also my FIL 87th birthday - Happy Birthday Bob


----------



## Angela

Monday, May 25








_*Mollyb52 and *Flower* ! !*_​


----------



## Angela

Tuesday, May 26








_*ladyvolz ! !*_​


----------



## intinst

May 26, 2009
ladyvolz,
Hope you are sitting pretty
on your birthday


----------



## Anju 

How adorable intinst!

Ladyvolz - hope you do have a wonderful day with lots of pampering and time for reading!


----------



## intinst

May 27, 2009

tarabenet, BJ and
celiaisawesome,
I really hope your day goes
better than his! 








Happy Birthday from
us at KindleBoards!​


----------



## Cindergayle

Hope you have a great birthday!


----------



## Anju 

Hope tarabenet, BJ and celiaisawesome don't have THAT many candles on your cake! Have an awesome day.


----------



## Angela

Sorry I am so late today... Had a rough day with the back... Hope you all had a terrific Birthday today!

Wednesday, May 27








_*tarabenet, BJ, Marine Mom
and celiaisawesome ! !*_​


----------



## Angela

Thursday, May 28








*Teach142, rho, Harmakhet and ibda1girl ! !*​


----------



## intinst

May 29.2009
Teach142, rho,
Harmakhet and ibda1girl,
We all want to wish you


----------



## Dori

...and MANY More!


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday Teach142, rho, Harmakhet and ibda1girl.

Keep participating here at KB - it is a lot of fun.

Just sayin......


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Wow, I blinked and missed some birthdays!!!! This is for all the May birthdays on KindleBoards that I've missed!!! (Stevie Wonder, May 12!)






Betsy


----------



## Anju 

Happy Birthday Teach142, rho, Harmakhet and ibda1girl.

Happy Happy Happy Happy Birthday Birthday Birthday Birthday y'all


----------



## rho

thanks all - this is the best part of my bday - hubby loves me so much he is sharing his bug with me - hopefully he is on the tail end since I am just beginning it   

So today will be reading (love my Kindle) and knitting - throwing chicken in the crockpot and rice in the rice cooker - not exactly what I was planning on eating but hey it will be easy with my kitchen helpers  


and Happy Happy Bday to my fellow 5/28ers


----------



## Anju 

AWWWW no fun with bugs, particularly on birthdays!  Chicken is good!  Get better soon!


----------



## intinst

May 29,2009
Since its another unbirthday, lets party!
Dance a little Drink a little















  A little fireworks maybe a little cake















 Whether It's your Birthday or your UnBirthday,
we hope you have a fantastic day!


----------



## Anju 

AND it's a Friday!

That's my very most favorite cake intinst, think I'll have an unbirthday today


----------



## rho

Anju No. 469 said:


> AND it's a Friday!
> 
> That's my very most favorite cake intinst, think I'll have an unbirthday today


Me too - oh that cake has me craving chocolate cake now --


----------



## Angela

Saturday, May 30








_*Mikuto, farmwife"723" and kworth11 ! !*_​


----------



## intinst

May 30, 2009
Mikuto, farmwife"723" and kworth11








Hope you have a wonderful birthday!​


----------



## Anju 

Mikuto, farmwife"723" and kworth11 - hope you have a terrific day


----------



## Angela

Sunday, May 31








_*Betsy the Quilter
and Kirstin ! !*_​


----------



## intinst

May 31.2009
Betsy, How do you like
your new hat?








Hope you have a great day!​


----------



## intinst

May 31, 2009
Kirstin, hope it's a great one!


----------



## Susan in VA

Happy birthday, Kirstin (woohoo! a big one!)  and Betsy!!


----------



## drenee

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BETSY AND KIRSTIN.


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy birthday, Kirstin and our own Betsy!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Happy Birthday, Kirstin!!!

You all are so sweet!!!! And I love my hat! Gonna wear it if I have to moderate anyone today!!!!!

Betsy


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you, HAPPY BIRTHDAY Dear Betsy and Kirstin.... Happy Birthday to YOUUUUUUUU........

    Hope you both have a GREAT day!


----------



## Anju 

Happy Birthday Kirstin and Betsy - WOW what a wonderful day

love the hat!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Angela said:


> Sunday, May 31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Betsy the Quilter
> and Kirstin ! !*_​


Angela, this is so pretty!!! I just showed it and my new hat to my husband!!

Thanks, everyone!

Betsy


----------



## Kathy

Happy Birthday Betsy and Kristin. Betsy, love your hats.


----------



## intinst

June 1, 2009
 David J. Guyton,
 Hope you have a very


----------



## Anju 

Happy Birthday David J. Guyton, you can take a break from writing today since it is your very special day!


----------



## Anju 

Glad to see you survived your "special" birthday Betsy, musta been the hat


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, it was definitely the hat!

Happy Birthday David!!!

Betsy


----------



## Angela

Monday, June 1








_*David J. Guyton*_​


----------



## Angela

Tuesday, June 2








_*peepa43*_​


----------



## intinst

June 2, 2009
party harty, peepa43,
and have a


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Happy Birthday, peepa43!

Hope it's a great one!

Betsy


----------



## Anju 

Yo peepa43 - hope you have a terrific day today!


----------



## intinst

June 3. 2009
love2read and lb505,
Tweety says








So do we at KindleBoards. 
Hope it is a great one!​


----------



## Angela

Wednesday, June 3








_*love2read and lb505 ! !*_​


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Happy Birthday, love2read and lb505!!!

Betsy


----------



## drenee

_HAPPY BIRTHDAY LOVE2READ and LB505_

_HAVE A REALLY GREAT DAY_


----------



## Anju 

Happy Birthday, love2read and lb505!!!

hope you have a terrific day!


----------



## love2read

Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes! What a nice way to start the day, seeing this thread!

Today is also my husband's birthday  

He took the day off work so we will spend the day together. We were going to go take a boat to Kelley's Island but it's really rainy and cold so we'll change our plans to take in a movie.

Hope you are all having a great day too!

Lynn M (love2read)


----------



## drenee

Lynn, you share your birthday with your husband?  That is amazing.  I'm not sure I know anyone else who shares a birthday with thier spouse.  
Hope you guys have a wonderful day together.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

love2read said:


> Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes! What a nice way to start the day, seeing this thread!
> 
> Today is also my husband's birthday
> 
> He took the day off work so we will spend the day together. We were going to go take a boat to Kelley's Island but it's really rainy and cold so we'll change our plans to take in a movie.
> 
> Hope you are all having a great day too!
> 
> Lynn M (love2read)


Well happy birthday to both you and your husband, Lynn.
Long ago I used to journey to Kelley's Island. In fact I was required to land and take-off there because of it's extremely short (at that time) runway. Was quite a challenge for a cesna 172 even. Brings back memories.
Stay warm and healthy.
Just sayin....


----------



## Jesslyn

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> *Happy Birthday Jesslyn, kevin63, Allanon and docjered!!*


I totally missed this while birthday traveling, which I attribute totally to things that stayed in Vegas! Thanks all! One year closer to AARP membership!


----------



## intinst

June 4,2009
I hope everyone has a spectacular day,
 Birthday or Unbirthday! 







edit to correct: I hope  I get this weekend off.


----------



## Anju 

intinst - you HAVE been working too much! Today is June 4 -

but happy unbirthday everyone anyway!


----------



## intinst

June 5, 2005
Happy Birthday, Chrystal!
[size=20pt]Hope it is a star spangled day!


----------



## Angela

Friday, June 5








_*Crystal ! !*_​


----------



## Anju 

Happy Birthday Crystal - what a yummy looking cake  You will share with us kindleboarders won't you 

Hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## intinst

June 6, 2009
Remembering those who gave their all 65 years ago
Normandy American Cemetery


----------



## drenee

intinst, that picture is beautiful.  Thank you.  
deb


----------



## Anju 

thank you intinst


----------



## intinst

June 7, 2009
It's another UnBirthDay!  
Party Time! Fireworks!  















Confetti! Pie!















 (I got tired of cake)


----------



## Anju 

Pie works just fine for me intinst!

Happy Unbirthday everyone.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Can I suggest that we just go ahead and take the "almost" out of the title of this thread.  

Oh, and I think pie is mighty fine. . . .three point one four one five nine. . . . . .


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> three point one four one five nine. . . . . .


In my mind that just got combined with the "earworm" thread, and I started singing your post to the tune of that other one that was posted there. (It works, too!)

I need more tea.


----------



## Angela

Monday, June 8








_*ccs122300 ! !*_​


----------



## intinst

June 8,2009
ccs122300


----------



## Anju 

What beautiful cards for you ccs122300 - sure hope you have a wonderful birthday!


----------



## Angela

Tuesday, June 9








_*jah and JBealsFan ! !*_​


----------



## MagicalWingLT

Wow we have a lot of June Birthday's lol...


----------



## intinst

jah and JBealsFan, 
Like to wish you both a very


----------



## Anju 

jah and JBealsFan

Happy Birthday to you - Happy Birthday to you - Happy Birthday to you, aren't you glad I don't do video


----------



## kevindorsey

HBD to whoever I missed


----------



## jah

thank you everyone

Happy Birthday JBealsFan


----------



## Angela

_*DD and MichelleR ! !*_​


----------



## intinst

June 10,2009

DD and MichelleR,
We are all fired up 
about your birthdays!


----------



## drenee

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DD AND MICHELLE!!


----------



## Anju 

DD and MichelleR

Hope you two have wonderful birthdays - it finally got here!


----------



## MichelleR

Thank you.


----------



## geoffthomas

I want to add my best wishes on this your birthday, DD and MichelleR.

Enjoy the day and our supportive thoughts.


----------



## intinst

6/11/09


----------



## Anju 

What intinst said


----------



## geoffthomas

Ditto.


----------



## intinst

6/12/09


----------



## Anju 

HAPPY UNBIRTHDAY EVERYONE


----------



## geoffthomas

And many returns (hmmm I'll go look up that expression).


----------



## intinst

6/13/09
russr19  and tippymn 
Have a great day,
but take it easy on the punch!


----------



## Angela

_*russr19 and tippymn ! !*_​


----------



## Anju 

russr19 and tippymn 

Happy Birthday y'all


----------



## intinst

6/14/09
Let us honor our flag today


----------



## Anju 

Thank you all you military and protection people for the ability to fly our flags whenever we want.


----------



## Kind

Happy early b-day to my friend. His B-Day is on the first day of summer!! Woot!


----------



## intinst

6/15/09
ErnestS and coyote,
Hope you have a


----------



## Anju 

ErnestS and coyote Have a Super Duper Birthday


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday ErnestS and coyote.

Enjoy yourself whatever year this is for you.

Just sayin.....


----------



## intinst

6/16/09
cat616, busy91 and
MagicalWingLT,
We'd like to wish you a


----------



## MagicalWingLT

Ok where's the cake? lol  mmm cake...


----------



## Sailor

MagicalWingLT said:


> Ok where's the cake? lol  mmm cake...


Oops, I ate it, sorry. 

HaPpY BiRtHdAy, anyway! And many more....

Sailor


----------



## geoffthomas

Was it chocolate cake?
I really like chocolate cake.

And of course confetti, sparklers and margaritas.
But you knew that.

Happy.

Just sayin......


----------



## cat616

Thanks for the good wishes. I am planning to have a great day.

Here is a cake to share.


----------



## Anju 

cat616, busy91 and
MagicalWingLT Hope you have a happy birthday - sorry no cake but lots of wishes and horns and whistles


----------



## Susan in VA

cat616 said:


> Thanks for the good wishes. I am planning to have a great day.
> 
> Here is a cake to share.


Happy birthday!!
This cake looks like something from Dr. Seuss. I've been staring at it for five minutes to figure out how to recreate that without having it slide apart.


----------



## Kathy

cat616, busy91 and MagicalWingLT


----------



## MagicalWingLT

*ROTFLOL* Kathy that is funny!


Oh cake! And it's huge! *eats a piece* 

Thanks everyone!

Oh and just to let everyone know, I'll be getting my Kindle tomorrow...


----------



## Angela

_*ErnestS, coyote, cat616, busy91
and MagicalWingLT*_​


----------



## MagicalWingLT

Oh rainbow colors, pretty!


----------



## intinst

6/17/09
 Birthday or Unbirthday
Hope everyone has a beautiful day...


----------



## Anju 

What intinst said  

Happy Day everyone


----------



## geoffthomas

Well ok Pilgrim....I'm ready for a Happy Day.

Just sayin.....


----------



## intinst

6/18/09
 Mother Beaver, 
[size=25pt] Hope you have a very


----------



## Anju 

What a nice cake for a Mother Beaver - hope you have a wonderful birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday Mother Beaver.


----------



## Angela

_*Happy Birthday Mother Beaver!
Hope it was a great one!!*_

Sorry, I have been having trouble with my internet connection so no picture today.


----------



## intinst

6/19/09
Birthday or no, you can have a piece of this cake!


----------



## Susan in VA

Another one of those slanted cakes!  (though the first one was prettier, IMO)

How the heck do they get them to stay like that without sliding??


----------



## Anju 

Happy Unbirthday or Birthday to everyone -

Have a terrific Day!

Cake or pie for everyone!


----------



## geoffthomas

Woo Hoo, Party!!!

Oops, sorry got carried away there.

Happy whatever it may be for you.

Just sayin.....


----------



## intinst

6/20/09
WolfePrincess73


----------



## Anju 

Wolfprincess - hope you got your DX before you left, and hope you do get these birthday wishes from all of us.

Hope you have a terrific day and time.


----------



## Angela

_*WolfePrincess73 ! !*_​


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday Wolfprincess.
From one Canine lover to another(?)


----------



## kevindorsey

geoffthomas said:


> Happy Birthday Wolfprincess.
> From one Canine lover to another(?)


Good Health and Good wishes!


----------



## intinst

6/21/09
Margarita, AnneBrooke  and Jack C, 
We'd like to wsh you all a very


----------



## intinst

To all the fathers at KindleBoards!


----------



## Angela

Sunday, June 21








_* Margarita, AnneBrooke and Jack C ! !*_​


----------



## Anju 

Margarita, AnneBrooke and Jack C

Happy Birthday y'all hope it is a wonderful day

Happy Father's Day to all you Dad's


----------



## Anju 

Happy Unbirthday Everyone

and today was my Mother's birthday, wish she was here to celebrate, but she is, in my heart.


----------



## geoffthomas

Glorious best wishes to all of you who are celebrating your un-birthday today.

Just sayin.....


----------



## intinst

6/22/09
If it is your birthday today,
I hope you can take things this easy.


----------



## intinst

6/23/09
Sugar, here's your cake, 
the icing may be almost
as sweet as you!








 Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Wow,
It is Sugar's Birthday.

And I think it is her 29th?

And for her this would be for real (the 29th - many of us have done that one several times).

Well Happy Birthday, Sugar.

And keep the posts coming, darlin'.

Just sayin......


----------



## Anju 

Happy Birthday Sugar


----------



## Susan in VA

Happy birthday Sugarcookie!


----------



## Bren S.

intinst said:


> 6/23/09
> Sugar, here's your cake,
> the icing may be almost
> as sweet as you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday!


Aww thank you intinst


----------



## Bren S.

geoffthomas said:


> Wow,
> It is Sugar's Birthday.
> 
> And I think it is her 29th?
> 
> And for her this would be for real (the 29th - many of us have done that one several times).
> 
> Well Happy Birthday, Sugar.
> 
> And keep the posts coming, darlin'.
> 
> Just sayin......


ty Geoff


----------



## Bren S.

Anju No. 469 said:


> Happy Birthday Sugar


ty Anju


----------



## Bren S.

Susan in VA said:


> Happy birthday Sugarcookie!


ty Susan


----------



## intinst

6/24/09
Heather, 
we want to wish you a very


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birhtday to you
Happy Birthday dear Heather
Happy Birthday to you

And some of you didn't think I could sing.

Just singin.......


----------



## Anju 

Oh WOW Heather - what a wonderful day for us for you to have a birthday    Anything special in store for you?  Hope you have a marvelously happy day


----------



## Bren S.

Happy Birthday Heather


----------



## intinst

6/25/09
We are tooting our horn to
announce your Birthday,   
Duncan's Mom!


----------



## geoffthomas

Woo Hoo Duncan's Mom.
Happy Birthday and many more.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Anju 

Hey there Duncan's Mom - we have not heard from you lately!  Hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## Bren S.

Happy Birthday Duncan's Mom


----------



## intinst

6/26/09
Well, if it is your birthday or if it isn't,
I hope you have time to relax and
enjoy life today. intinst at KB


----------



## geoffthomas

Now that may be the *best* pic of all,
Thanks Intinst.


----------



## Anju 

I'd agree Geoff if it wasn't for the bugs   and the heat - but it sure is nice to look at, with a tall cool one and a kindle that doesn't fade.

Happy Day everyone!


----------



## Susan in VA

Intinst, _where_ do you get all these great hammock pics... <sigh>


----------



## Bren S.

intinst said:


> 6/26/09
> Well, if it is your birthday or if it isn't,
> I hope you have time to relax and
> enjoy life today. intinst at KB


Awww I could use a place like that right now


----------



## intinst

6/27/09

Remember, Newt








So enjoy it while you can!


----------



## Bren S.

Happy Birthday Newt


----------



## Anju 

Happy Birthday Newt - Enjoy all day because it is a special day, just for you


----------



## angelad

intinst said:


> 6/27/09
> 
> Remember, Newt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So enjoy it while you can!


that is super cute. HB y'all!


----------



## intinst

6/28/09
Happy Birthday,  deMoMo!


----------



## intinst

6/29/09
  Wishing you a
 very Happy Birthday,
 Libby Cone!


----------



## Bren S.

Happy Birthday deMoMo


----------



## Bren S.

Happy Birthday Libby


----------



## koolmnbv

happy Birthday libby! I miss all the great fun threads. I just found this one so HAPPY BIRTHDAY to everyone since page 1!!


I even missed my own birthday on this thread back in May, But thanks to all those who remembered!!   Love you guys!


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday on the 28th deMoMo,
and on the 29th Libby.

And koolmnbv right back at ya with the love.

Just sayin......


----------



## Anju 

Sorry I missed some birthdays!  But Libby and deMoMo I hope you are having and had a wonderful birthday!


----------



## intinst

6/30/09 
MikeD,  sramalouf  and JamieLynn832002,
 Just want you to know we will go 
to any lengths (or depths!) to wish you all


----------



## Bren S.

Mike D ,sramalouf, and JamieLynn​


----------



## koolmnbv

intinst said:


> 6/30/09 [size=18pt]
> MikeD,  sramalouf  and JamieLynn832002,


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Anju 

MikeD, sramalouf and JamieLynn832002,

It should be fun to have a bunch of folks to celebrate your birthday with - hope y'all have a wonderful day!


----------



## intinst

7/01/09
Bruinboy, jenusmc
and  horrorauthor,  








 Have a ball!


----------



## Anju 

Bruinboy, jenusmc
and horrorauthor

Happy Birthday guys - you do realize you share a birthday with Canada don't you?

Happy Birthday Canada


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Happy Birthday to all!


----------



## Bren S.

Happy Birthday Bruinboy, jenusmc
  and horrorauthor


----------



## intinst

7/2/09
Leslie, NitroStitch, ukie,
Anarel, kentuckyliz and  candygirl
*Everybody * is happy about it 
being your birthday!


----------



## Bren S.

Happy Birthday Leslie, NitroStitch, ukie, Anarel, kentuckyliz and candygirl !!


----------



## koolmnbv

Happy Birthday to Leslie, NitroStitch, ukie, Anarel, kentuckyliz and candygirl...hope its a good one!


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday to Leslie, NitroStitch, ukie, Anarel, kentuckyliz and candygirl.

Just because.


----------



## Leslie

Wow! So many people share my birthday! Thanks everyone.

Here's another July 2nd birthday girl...back when she was still adorable.


----------



## Anju 

Leslie, NitroStitch, ukie,
Anarel, kentuckyliz and candygirl

Oh WOW - too bad you can't get together for a HUGH birthday bash!

It's a special day for each of you and I hope you are able to enjoy it to the fullest!

Leslie - who is the mystery birthday sharer?


----------



## geoffthomas

Leslie said:


> Wow! So many people share my birthday! Thanks everyone.
> 
> Here's another July 2nd birthday girl...back when she was still adorable.


Lindsay Lohan!?!?

but also on this date:
1970 - Yancy Butler, American actress
1964 - José Canseco, Cuban-born American baseball player 
1956 - Jerry Hall, American actress
1946 - Ron Silver, American actor (d. 2009)
1939 - John H. Sununu, White House Chief of Staff under George HW Bush
and
1937 - Richard Petty, American race car driver 
1932 - Dave Thomas, American fast food entrepreneur (d. 2002) 
1929 - Imelda Marcos, First Lady of the Philippines 
1925 - Medgar Evers, American civil rights activist (d. 1963) 
1908 - Thurgood Marshall, American Supreme Court Justice (d. 1993)
1904 - René Lacoste, French tennis player (d. 1996)

Wow what a day for birthdays.


----------



## Leslie

Yes, Lindsay Lohan. That picture is from the movie *The Parent Trap*, which also starred Dennis Quaid.

Interesting, of the names on that list, I just read books that included Rene Lacoste



and Medgar Evers.


----------



## Cindy416

Happy birthday to all of you!  (This was also the birthday of my wonderful sister.)


----------



## Cindergayle

Happy Birthday all. Hope you have a great one and many more to come.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Happy Birthday All!!!

And congrats to CinderGayle on 100 posts!

Betsy


----------



## drenee

Happy Birthday All.  
deb


----------



## sem

Happy Birthday to Leslie, NitroStitch, ukie, Anarel, kentuckyliz and candygirl.

This is also my SIL B'day. 

Enjoy it.


----------



## Susan in VA

Happy birthday everyone!

Congrats on reaching a gazillion posts, Leslie!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Happy B-Day all!  Wow, lots of you share the same bday.


----------



## intinst

Just warming up for tomorrow. Be safe everyone


----------



## Anju 

intinst said:


>


This is for you never and CJ - Happy Birthday and stay safe

(special day never? - special plans? NOT connected to the 4th?)


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Anju No. 469 said:


> This is for you never and CJ - Happy Birthday and stay safe
> 
> (special day never? - special plans? NOT connected to the 4th?)


Thank you! I will be watching Twilight Zone Marathon like I do every year. Early tomorrow I'm going with mom, dad, sister, brother in law, neice, nephews, hubby, and son to watch Ice Age 3. We will come home for a swimming party and Carne Asada BBQ. My other sister and brother in law will be off work later at night so we will play games like Apples To Apples (my favorite) and watch the school next to us do fireworks. We will eat my strawberry whip cream cake and homemade ice cream to finish the night off. Hope everyone has a fun and wonderful 4th of July.


----------



## Susan in VA

Happy birthday, Neversleeps and CJ!


----------



## NogDog

Happy birthday, USA!


----------



## intinst

7/4/09
Neversleepsawink and cjpatrick,
we at KindleBoards would like
 to wish you a


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Happy Birthday, Neversleepsawink & CJPatrick!!

Hope you have a wonderful day!

Happy Birthday USA!

Betsy


----------



## intinst

Happy Birthday USA


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday, Neversleepsawink & CJPatrick.

Special wishes for Neversleeps.

We are all a virtual family.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Happy  Birthday [size=20pt]Winks!    [/size]


----------



## Anju 

Boy did I mess up LOL   I have been off a day for the past couple of days, woulda sworn yesterday was THE day!  At least I wasn't late for a change.

Happy Day Everyone!

Never - can I come to your party, sounds fun and yummy


----------



## Kathy

Happy Birthday Never & CJ. Happy July 4th.​


----------



## cjpatrick

Thanks very much all. I hit the big 2-3 today! My left knee is already starting to ache a little...I can only imagine what the next twenty years will look like. Lol. I'm kidding. I love my fellow kindleboarders. You guys make some of those very slow days of work bearable and even entertaining at times. Thanks a ton ,all. And Happy birthday to you Neversleeps! I had no idea this forum was even on here or else I would've been wishing others all this time. I suppose this is a pleasant way to find out though!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

CJ--It's all downhill after 30, physically  but overall, the best is yet to come!! 

Have a great one!

Betsy


----------



## Sailor

HaPpY BiRtHdAy, NeverSleepsAWink and CJPatrick!​
Sailor


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Happy Birthday CJ!  Thank you so much ev1 for the bday wishes.  I feel so loved here.  (((HUGS)))!  Have a wonderful blessed 4th of July.


----------



## KCFoggin

Happy Birthday guys.  Hope it was a good one.


----------



## Bren S.

Happy Birthday Neversleepsawink & CJPatrick!!


----------



## intinst

7/5/09
nancygrace,
hope you have a very


----------



## nancygrace

Thanks for the birthday wishes!


----------



## KCFoggin

Have a wonderful day ahead of you.  HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Anju 

Nancy Grace I hope you have a wonderful day today and can get that cake back from those durn micies


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

nancygrace said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes!


Hope you have a wonderful b-day.


----------



## Bren S.

Happy Birthday Nancy


----------



## intinst

7/6/09
tedsan and Lcky24, 
we like any excuse for a party, and  
wishing you happy birthday is a good one!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Happy Birthday, Tedsan and Lcky24!!

Hope it's a great one!

Betsy


----------



## Anju 

tedsan and Lcky24 hope you have a wonderful day


----------



## tedsan

Thank you!
Would you believe my dog actually looks kind of like that?


----------



## Bren S.

Happy Birthday tedsan and Lcky24


----------



## Guest

HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!


----------



## intinst

7/7/09
Happy Birthday, Magpie! 








 Remember, You have to blow 
them all out with one breath!


----------



## Anju 

Happy Birthday, Magpie

hope it is a terrific day, just for you!


----------



## crebel

Happy Birthday to everyone I missed since June 25th - may all your days be blessed.


----------



## Magpie

Thanks everyone, so far so good! One more year to be a twenty something. From what I here it only gets better. My favorite cousin shares a birthday with me. I always tell her she has more lucky then me because her dob is 07/07/77.


----------



## intinst

7/8/09
blmnewday and ShoeBabeNY,


----------



## Anju 

blmnewday and ShoeBabeNY

sure do hope you have a wonderful birthday!


----------



## intinst

7/9/09
witchirsh, crca56 and crebel,
When George the bulldog heard it was your birthday,
he wanted to sit down and compose a song for you! 








Well he's a dog, so all he got was the sit part.
Hope your birthday is great anyway!


----------



## intinst

7/9/09
Hey, it's MY birthday! 
Where's the cake?


----------



## Anju 

Heck of a note when you have to furnish your own birthday cake!!!!

witchirsh, crca56, intinst, crebel

Happy Birthday to y'all
Happy Birthday to y'all
Feliz cumpleanos a ustedes
Happy Birthday to y'all

Happy "special" day Chris!
If I knew how to get cakes I'd have a special one just for you intinst, but I depend on you toooooooo much!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Happy Birthday intinst. . . . . . you can share some of my cake from back on the 4th of May. .. .I don't think it's gone stale. .. .


----------



## crca56

thanks for the cake and the song.  carolyn


----------



## geoffthomas

witchirsh, crca56, intinst, crebel

Hey witchirsh, carolyn, intinst, and chris.
Happy Birthday folks.

Intinst it would be an insult to try to give you a birthday pic.  You cannot be outdone.
Carolyn Happy.
Chris - stay healthy.

Just wishin......


----------



## Bren S.

Happy Birthday witchirsh, crca56, intinst, crebel


----------



## Anju 

intinst - you have 3 years to go to be a curmudgeon - or even a geezer!


----------



## intinst

loonlover says I started early.


----------



## Anju 

intinst said:


> loonlover says I started early.


HRUMPH what does she know LOL she probably has quite a few years to even reach gezerette stage


----------



## crebel

Thanks for the good wishes everybody and extra happy birthday to my fellow July 9thers, intinst, witchirsh, and crca56.  I hope your day has been as wonderful as mine.


----------



## Susan in VA

Missed it by five minutes in this time zone, but happy slightly-late birthday to all the July 9th birthday folks, and especially to the Kindleboards Social Secretary!


----------



## intinst

7/10/09
luvmy4brats and ljloula, 
Hope your cakes behave
themselves on your special day!








Happy Birthday from all of us!


----------



## Sailor

*HaPpY BiRtHdAy, Intinst! *


----------



## crebel

Happy Happy Happy Birthday to Luv and ljloula and Happy Anniversary intinst!


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday ljloula!

And Happy Birthday Heather....enjoy your day.

And Happy Anniversay  Intinst.

Just wishin happies.....


----------



## luvmy4brats

Thank you all so much! Happy Birthday to all of the other July birthdays!

I'm not letting that cake near my cupcakes. It's hard enough to get any with the BRATs around.


----------



## Anju 

luvmy4brats and ljloula

oops should have made that pink - but it doesn't show as much

Hope you two have a wonderful day!


----------



## intinst

7/11/09
kindlegurl, wishing you a


----------



## Anju 

kindlegurl - hope you have a terrific day wherever you are!


----------



## intinst

7/12/09
Anatomylady,
We would like to wish you a


----------



## Anju 

Anatomylady hope you have a wonderful day!

Happy Birthday!


----------



## intinst

7/13/09
Figment, Kinderella and Aravis60,  
Hope You have a very happy birthday! 








(Sorry you all have to share such a small cake,
I've been real busy and didn't have time for a bigger one  )


----------



## Anju 

Figment, Kinderella and Aravis60

Even though your cake is small, you have plenty of candles and lots of Happy Birthday wishes! Hope you have a wonderful day and all your wishes come true.


----------



## Aravis60

Thank you and happy birthday to the other July 13th babies!


----------



## Anju 

thejackylking #884, OhioKat

Happy Happy Birthday! Hope you have a wonderful day!

How's the new addition jackyl


----------



## intinst

7/14/09
thejackylking #884 and OhioKat,
You're Kidding! It's your birthday? Well, congratulations!


----------



## Cindy416

Happy birthday to all of you! Hope you have many more.


----------



## intinst

7/15/09
I know it is someone's birthday 
and one of my buds has something to say:


----------



## Anju 

Happy Birthday all you unbirthdays!  Another excuse for a party!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

We had an un-birthday party at my music camp. . . .


----------



## Anju 

WOOOOOP DE DOOOO

Another unbirthday day!

Party time for the sake of enjoying ourselves, happy reading everyone!!!


----------



## Bren S.

Happy Birthday


----------



## intinst

If today is your birthday,
I hope it goes better than Toby's,
and you have a happy one!


----------



## intinst

7/17/09
 kreelanwarrior, krissynae and janita,
 We hope you have a very
Happy Birthday!










Edit to correct: Sorry about that first color, Mike. What was I thinking, making you red?


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday kreelanwarrior, krissynae and janita!

Ok Mike take some time from writing about the blue girls to celebrate.

Just sayin.......


----------



## Susan in VA

So is there a blue girl hiding inside that cake?  

Many happy returns to all the birthday kids!


----------



## Anju 

Happy Birthday kreelanwarrior, krissynae and janita!

Sorry I am late today, just too much going on this morning, dropped a quart jar of peaches and the glass clean up took a very long time, had to fence the dogs out - so that took my morning kindleboard time.

Hope you guys had a wonderful day, and now Mike it is time to quit celebrating and get busy on that next book!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Thanks, all! I'm still trying to recover from being stuffed at the Cheesecake Factory (after watching the new Harry Potter movie, which was quite good)!

I'm just shy of 150,000 words now, closing in on the end of the first draft of _In Her Name: First Contact_. Might finish the draft this weekend (I keep saying that, but the tale keeps on going!), but have to go back and look at some things. I got yelled at for killing off a character toward the end. What can I say? It's my fingers' fault...


----------



## koolmnbv

happy Birthday peeps!!!


----------



## intinst

7/18/09
bg816am, It's your birthday so blow...
the candles out on your cake, that is!


----------



## Anju 

Happy Birthday bg816am - hope the weather is nice where you are and you have a wonderful day!


----------



## intinst

7/19/09
noblesrus, Mom2AshEmBella and Susan in VA, 
Don't be grumpy, it's just a birthday.
You're still cute as a kitten!


----------



## telracs

it's a tribble kitten!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Happy  Birthday  Susan!     [size=20pt]Happy  Birthday  Susan!


----------



## Anju 

Hey you three kindlers - noblesrus, Mom2AshEmBella and Susan in VA - hope you have a wonderful happy birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday noblesrus, Mom2AshEmBella and Susan in VA.

Special note to my friend Susan - Have a great B'day.

Just sayin.......


----------



## vwkitten

Happy Birthday -- can I say that without an amazing picture?  LOL.


----------



## Susan in VA

Thank you all for the birthday wishes!

and happy birthday to my fellow birthday folks


----------



## intinst

7/20/09 
 A Very Merry UnBirthDay
to All KindleBoarders!


----------



## Bren S.

Happy Birthday noblesrus, Mom2AshEmBella and Susan in VA


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy 40th anniversay of The Apollo 11 lunar module landing on the Sea of Tranquillity (1969).

Alexander the Great b'day - 326 BC.
Did you know that both Natalie Wood and Diana Rigg were both born today in 1938?

Just sayin.....


----------



## Anju 

Happy Birthday moon landing   and to all the un announced birthdays out there.


----------



## intinst

7/21/09

pidgeon92, KrisS, wilsondm2 and scarlet!  























Well, we are all dressed up and ready! 
What, it isn't a costume party?
We hope you have a great day anyway!


----------



## koolmnbv

Happy Birthday to any I have missed! Hope it was a great one!


----------



## Anju 

pidgeon92, KrisS, wilsondm2 and scarlet

I think we should have a costume party, but not with mouses for treats, how about some cake and pie and ice cream?

Happy Birthday y'all, you have all been too quiet lately, what's happening to make your day today


----------



## telracs

Anju No. 469 said:


> pidgeon92, KrisS, wilsondm2 and scarlet
> 
> I think we should have a costume party, but not with mouses for treats, how about some cake and pie and ice cream?
> 
> Happy Birthday y'all, you have all been too quiet lately, what's happening to make your day today


I've been posting in at least one thread daily! It's hard keeping up with this board, it's got too many fascinating things.

And thanks for the birthday wishes, and as usual intinst, I love the choice of photos!

I'm off to the Paul McCartney concert tonight.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday pidgeon92, KrisS, wilsondm2 and scarlet!!


----------



## Bren S.

Happy Birthday you 4


----------



## koolmnbv

Happy birthday Kb'ers!!!


----------



## intinst

7/22/09
Well,jimp1947,our master
technician has identified the issue,








There's no Birthday Cake!








There, hope that helps to 
make it a great one!


----------



## Anju 

WHEW - had me worried there for a moment, no birthday cake - ARGHHHHH

jimp1947 I hope you have a wonderful birthday today


----------



## intinst

7/23/09








JenRichard, 
we'd be so embarassed
if we forgot to wish you a


----------



## koolmnbv

Happy Birthday to all the past days Birthdays, I missed you all in this thread yesterday I forgot to post! So happy 1day late bdays!


----------



## koolmnbv

Happy Birthday to Jen Richard! Hope its a great one!


----------



## Anju 

JenRichard, at least you got some cake 

Hope you have a wonderful day, Happy Birthday


----------



## intinst

7/24/09
KCFoggin and  Reyn


----------



## koolmnbv

Happy Birthday to KCfoggin and Reyn


----------



## Anju 

KCFoggin and Reyn 

Happy Happy Happy Birthday y'all

hope you have a terrific day


----------



## KCFoggin

Aw!  Thanks guys.  It was a good day.  Took the day off and played with my new camera  Oh and treated myself to three new reads for my kindle


----------



## intinst

7/25/09
BarryJ 
We'd like to wish you a very


----------



## koolmnbv

Happy Birthday BarryJ!


----------



## Anju 

BarryJ

Hope you have a wonderful day full of fun and reading on your kindle!


----------



## intinst

7/26/09
Pauline and Catherine M. Wilson, 
Don't worry about the little stuff,
Just have a great Birthday!


----------



## Anju 

Pauline and Catherine M. Wilson

A beautiful day for a birthday - hope you have a wonderful day


----------



## koolmnbv

Happy Birthday Catherine m Wilson and Pauline!


----------



## Anju 

July 27, 2009

Jet Jammer hope you have a wonderful happy birthday today


----------



## intinst

7/27/09
Hey, Everyone!
It's JetJammer's Birthday!
Lets make some noise!


----------



## EllenR

Happy Birthday JetJammer!


----------



## intinst

7/28/09
disney_mommy, 
We want to wish you a very


----------



## koolmnbv

EllenR said:


> Happy Birthday JetJammer!


Happy Birthday JetJammer!!!


----------



## koolmnbv

Happy Happy Birthday to disney_mommy!


----------



## Anju 

disney_mommy hope you have a wonderful birthday today! Watch out for those mouses and ducks and goofy's


----------



## Bren S.

Happy Birthday to all who had birthdays recently


----------



## intinst

7/29/09
Luckymomx4
Hopr you  have a very


----------



## koolmnbv

Happy Birthday Luckymomx4!


----------



## Anju 

Happy Birthday luckymomx4 - sounds like you have a houseful, hope they give you lots and lots of hugs and kisses for your birthday.


----------



## intinst

Merry UnBirthDay
[size=20pt]to all KindleBoarders!


----------



## koolmnbv

Happy Unbirthday Kbers!!


----------



## Anju 

Merry Unbirthday to you, Merry unbirthday to you, Merry UnbirthDay to you, Merry UnBirthDay to YOU


----------



## geoffthomas

Well done Dona,
Now blow out the candles, from there.


----------



## intinst

7/31/09
Happy Birthday,
Owlchica4259








Hope your cake is OK!


----------



## koolmnbv

Happy Birthday Owlchica4259


----------



## Anju 

Happy Birthday,
Owlchica4259

Hope it is a wonderful day - AND you get a normal shape cake


----------



## intinst

8/1/09
Birthday or UnBirthDay,
Let's Celebrate!


----------



## koolmnbv

Happy unbirthday kbers!


----------



## Anju 

Birthday or UnBirthDay,
Let's Celebrate! WOO HOO

Hope the margaritas help your knee intinst - just glad you are feeling good enough to help us celebrate every day


----------



## intinst

8/2/09
cattusbabe, radiantknitter, Dawsburg,
Lisztener  and stacydan,
We would like to wish all of you a very


----------



## koolmnbv

cattusbabe, radiantknitter, Dawsburg,
Lisztener and stacydan

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Susan in VA

A very happy birthday to all the folks celebrating theirs today!!


----------



## intinst

8/3/09
Well,Nytngale and K L Romo!








Hope you both have a wonderful day!


----------



## koolmnbv

Happy Birthday to Well,Nytngale and K L Romo!


----------



## intinst

8/4/09
shima, 
Hope you have a wonderfully 







​


----------



## Anju 

shima I hope you have a wonderful day - you are sharing it with my wonderful DH so you gotta be a wonderful person so it stands to reason you'll have a wonderful day!


----------



## intinst

8/5/09
Deb - FoxTail Ridge Labradoodles and pooka!  Happy Birthday!








Hope you get them all in one breath
and have a great day, even if you don't!  ​


----------



## intinst

Hope it is a GRREEEAAATTT One!


----------



## vwkitten

Wooot!  I made the birthday thread -- OMG that turtle is fantastic!!  Thank you Intinst!!  I'm having a fantastic birthday!


----------



## intinst

8/6/09
cindy86488, Kindle Convert  
and GrammieCheryl
We want to wish you all


----------



## Cindy416

I don't have a list to know whose birthday is when, but I hope you all have a wonderful birthday!


----------



## crebel

Cindy416 said:


> I don't have a list to know whose birthday is when, but I hope you all have a wonderful birthday!


Just click on the calendar at the top of the KB page and birthday names are listed. Happy Birthday to all!


----------



## Cindy416

crebel said:


> Just click on the calendar at the top of the KB page and birthday names are listed. Happy Birthday to all!


Thanks, Crebel! I have been overlooking the calendar.


----------



## Cindy416

NOW I can say it and not omit anyone.

 HAPPY BIRTHDAY cindy86488, Kindle Convert, GrammieCheryl !


----------



## intinst

Cindy416 said:


> Thanks, Crebel! I have been overlooking the calendar.


Thanks Cindy416, we need more people for the birthday thread.


----------



## geoffthomas

I have been neglecting this thread for a while.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY cindy86488, Kindle Convert, GrammieCheryl !


----------



## intinst

8/7/09
Jamjar, 
Sandy Nathan  
and Annie,   
Fluff is hurrying 
as fast as he can to 
wish you all a very 
Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday to

Jamjar, Sandy Nathan and Annie


----------



## intinst

If it is or isn't your birthday, I hope you have as beautiful a day as you can. 
Peace.


----------



## vwkitten

intinst said:


> If it is or isn't your birthday, I hope you have as beautiful a day as you can.
> Peace.


I needed that today.... thanks Intinst.... and happy un-birthday to everybody and happy birthday to somebody.


----------



## intinst

8/9/09
Teresa,  Looks like you are the only one today,  
You don't have to share the wishes or the cake!


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday Teresa.


----------



## Anju 

I really really apologize for missing birthdays this week, but I was thinking of everyone having or not having a birthday!  Hope everyone had a good week last week and enjoyed their special days, even if they had to share    

Thanks for keeping everyone's birthdays wonderful intinst, you are really really special.


----------



## Deb G

Thanks for the birthay wishes everyone!  I finally got around to logging in today!  It's been a great birthday week (my son got married and I turned 29 for the 31st time).


----------



## intinst

8/10/09
Scncartist [size=30pt]and ScottBooks
We want to be sure and wish you a very


----------



## Anju 

Scncartist and ScottBooks

Happy Birthday y'all - be careful but enjoy yourselves.


----------



## crebel

Happy Birthday (and many more)!


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday Scncartist and ScottBooks.


----------



## intinst

8/11/09
capnfrank, 
a wish for you:


----------



## geoffthomas

Hey, capnfrank, happy b'day!


----------



## Cindy416

Happy belated birthday to amjar, Sandy Nathan, Annie, Teresa, Scncartist, and ScottBooksall, all of whom have had birthdays since last Thursday. (I was away from my computer all weekend.)

Happy birthday today to capnfrank!


----------



## Anju 

capnfrank I hope you have a wonderful birthday and don't need to use a saber or sword to protect your cake


----------



## intinst

8/12/09
CherylH,  
We thought we'd throw a








Hope it is a good one!​


----------



## vwkitten

Happy Birthday Capnfrank and CherylH!


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday Capnfrank and CherylH


----------



## Cindy416

Happy birthday, CherylH!  Hope it's a great one.


----------



## intinst

*8/13/09*
Gruntman
We want to wish you,


----------



## Anju 

Gruntman where have you been? How can we wish you a Happy Birthday if you don't visit?

Oh well, maybe you are lurking and will see this Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday Gruntman.


----------



## vwkitten

Happy Birthday Gruntman!


----------



## intinst

To all KindleBoarders:


----------



## Anju 

yep - happy unbirthday to ALL kindleboarders - not just the beautiful ones


----------



## intinst

At least there is cake...


----------



## intinst

8/16/09
LindaW, RussB and EllenR
We're lighting the candles for your cake,
hope you have wonderful Birthdays!


----------



## Anju 

Hope LindaW, RussB and EllenR all have a wonderful birthday! Glad intinst held the candles to a minimum!


----------



## intinst

Ir it is or isn't your birthday, we'll help you celebrate!
(We just like a party, with pretty sparklers)


----------



## Anju 

And let's not forget Marg and Rita!

WOO HOO


----------



## Bren S.

Happy Birthday All!!!


----------



## Cindy416

Belated birthday wishes, Linda, Russ, and Ellen. Hope you all had wonderful celebrations!


----------



## intinst

8/18/09
fyrfli, we're having a 








for you!​


----------



## mlewis78

Happy Birthday to all of you!  Mine is coming up in 4 days.  Can't believe how this summer off has flown by.


----------



## geoffthomas

Hey Intinst.
Can we rewind and have a -12 (or is it -14) day birthday for Kool's BabyPat?

Just wonderin.......


----------



## Anju 

Happy Birthday fyrfli hope you have a terrific day!


----------



## intinst

geoffthomas said:


> Hey Intinst.
> Can we rewind and have a -12 (or is it -14) day birthday for Kool's BabyPat?
> 
> Just wonderin.......


We could try...

_8/05/09_ (*again!*  )
A very Happy BIRTHday Wish to Pat


----------



## Susan in VA

You guys beat me to it, I was just going to post a "happy belated birthday" message to Baby Pat!   

(Flash forward twenty years...  the thread about the origin of your KB name...  "You're in college, and they call you Baby Pat?  What's up with that??")


----------



## intinst

Susan in VA said:


> You guys beat me to it, I was just going to post a "happy belated birthday" mesage to Baby Pat!
> 
> (Flash forward twenty years... the thread about the origin of your KB name... "You're in college, and they call you Baby Pat? What's up with that??")


Well, did I do OK?


----------



## geoffthomas

intinst said:


> Well, did I do OK?


Did you do OK? You did way-past-OK!!
I continue to be in awe of your creativeness.

Nice job.


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> Well, did I do OK?


Not just OK -- I'd say you just threw the first Kindleboards baby shower!


----------



## Anju 

Ditto what Geoff said
and
Ditto what Susan said

Terrific (as usual) job intinst


----------



## intinst

8/19/09
Cindy416,
the KindleBoards mascot, Ralph, 
will now entertain you with a 
rousing rendition of 
"Happy Birthday to you!"








(Not really, he can't play or sing, but it
keeps him happy if we let him pretend.)
*Hope you have a Happy Birthday anyway!*


----------



## koolmnbv

Happy birthday to all that I have missed!! x0x0 and Hope all the Birthdays were great ones!


----------



## crebel

Have a happy, happy day Cindy416!


----------



## Anju 

Cindy416 - what are you doing today to celebrate your birthday?  Going to a concert that Ralph is putting on?

Hope you have/had/are having a wonderful day.


----------



## Cindy416

Thank you all!  Yes, Dona, I've added Ralph's performance to my schedule. (I'm sure he can play and sing better than some people I've known over the years!)


----------



## MeganW

Happy Birthday, Mom (aka Cindy416)!!  I love you!


----------



## geoffthomas

I want to add my birthday greetings for Cindy (416?)
Megan's mom, right?

Have a wonderful day - what is left of it.


----------



## Cindy416

MeganW said:


> Happy Birthday, Mom (aka Cindy416)!! I love you!


Awww, thanks, Megan. I love you, too!

See you this weekend. We'll have a lot of fun!


----------



## Cindy416

geoffthomas said:


> I want to add my birthday greetings for Cindy (416?)
> Megan's mom, right?
> 
> Have a wonderful day - what is left of it.


That's right, Geoff! Thanks a lot!


----------



## intinst

8/20/09
sharyn and kittykindle, 
We are all so happy that it is your 
Birthday we're dancing!








Hope you have a great day!​


----------



## koolmnbv

Thanks to all the birthday wishes for Baby Pat, we will try to drop the "baby" part before college starts LOL

And A special Thanks to intinst on my KB Baby Shower!!! It was a hit and I LOVED my cake! Yummmmmm

Love you guys!!!!!!!


----------



## drenee

Intinst, love what you did for Baby Pat.  

Kool, knicknames tend to stick whether you want them to or not.  My grandfather still calls me my by knickname.  
deb


----------



## Anju 

sharyn and kittykindle

What fun you get to share a birthday! Hope you both have a wonderful day along with all the others who are birthdaying today


----------



## geoffthomas

And how lucky for sharyn and kittykindle that they get to participate in our joy over Baby Pat.

Yay Baby Pat - I don't intend to stop with this until Neversleeps has her baby girl.

Maybe not even then.

Just sayin.....


----------



## drenee

I'm thinking we may have to start a BIRTH day thread.  Baby Pat is baby number two, and we know baby number three will be joining us soon.  

as you would say, geoff....just sayin...
deb


----------



## Anju 

drenee said:


> I'm thinking we may have to start a BIRTH day thread. Baby Pat is baby number two, and we know baby number three will be joining us soon.
> 
> as you would say, geoff....just sayin...
> deb


Don't forget Cheerios baby too - don't know of any others, right now


----------



## drenee

mwvickers' wife had a baby girl about 2 months or so ago.
deb


----------



## intinst

8/21/09
drenee and Pencepon, 
How about a dance from 
Fifi for your Birthday?








Well, that didn't work out, 
guess you'll have to settle for 
our wishes for it to be a great day.


----------



## drenee

Thank you.  
deb


----------



## mlewis78

Happy Birthday Deb and Pencepon.

This is my 998th post.


----------



## drenee

Thank you.

Wonder where you'll post no. 1000.
deb


----------



## crebel

Have a wonderful day Deb, best wishes!


----------



## drenee

Thank you, crebel.
deb


----------



## Anju 

drenee and Pencepon Have a WONDERFUL DAY!!!!

In fact I am so excited about your birthday I'll get an unbreakable mirror for Fifi to dance for you!


----------



## drenee

ahh, that is very sweet,  Dona.
thank you,
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday Deb!!

I hope this is a great day for you.

And Marti - you are now over 1,000 (I must go look for where the 1000 was posted)

Just sayin.......


----------



## Cindy416

Happy birthday (belated) to sharyn and kittykindle. I got too busy to check in on the boards yesterday.

Happy birthday today to drenee Pencepon!

Hope you all have had great birthdays!


----------



## intinst

8/22/09
mlewis78,
Whew, I'm tired from blowing up all 
those balloons, but it was worth it for 
your Birthday. Hope it is a Happy one!


----------



## mlewis78

geoffthomas said:


> Happy Birthday Deb!!
> 
> I hope this is a great day for you.
> 
> And Marti - you are now over 1,000 (I must go look for where the 1000 was posted)
> 
> Just sayin.......


Aw, thanks. My 1000th was in one of Ed Patterson's threads -- one of his other Jade Owl Books (#3). I mention in my post that it's my 1000th. I was Jane Austen for a long, long time.


----------



## mlewis78

All those balloons!  Thank you.  Am I the only one today?  Probably some others didn't put their birth date in their profiles -- you can come out now.


----------



## koolmnbv

Happy Birthday to Mlewis and Deb and any others I have missed out on!! 

Hope it was the best birthdays ever


----------



## drenee

thank you.
deb


----------



## crebel

Happy Birthday Mlewis and congrats on 1000+ posts!  Hope you have an especially wonderful day.

Chris


----------



## mlewis78

Thanks crebel.


----------



## Anju 

mlewis78

be careful with those balloons, we know hot air rises and if you hold them all at one you will float away!

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Anju 

Oh yes - congrats on your 1000+ posts!  All of them good ones!


----------



## cjpatrick

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## mlewis78

Thank you, everyone.  Had a good day.


----------



## intinst

Anju No. 469 said:


> mlewis78
> 
> be careful with those balloons, we know hot air rises and if you hold them all at one you will float away!
> 
> Happy Birthday!


Are you saying that since I blew them up they have to be full of hot air?


----------



## intinst

8/23/09
PJ,
We want to wish you a very








Hope you have a great day!


----------



## mlewis78

Happy Birthday, PJ.  Have a wonderful day.


----------



## drenee

Happy Birthday, PJ, from your KB friends.
deb


----------



## Anju 

Hey PJ at least you did not get hot air balloons - have a Happy Birthday!


----------



## intinst

8/24/09
jmeaders, MarilynMeredith
and Amakusa42,
The three of you share this birthday?
Cool!








Hope it is a great one!​


----------



## drenee

Happy Birthday jmeaders, MarilynMeredith and Amakusa42.  Hope you have a great day.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday jmeaders, MarilynMeredith and Amakusa42.


----------



## Anju 

jmeaders, MarilynMeredith
and Amakusa42

Happy Dog day to you happy bird day to you happy cat day to you hope you have a wonderful day!

HUH?


----------



## mlewis78

Best wishes to jmeaders, MarilynMeredith and Amakusa42 on your birthday.


----------



## Anju 

abrassell, dfwillia, BBMountain, ValHallaGirl

Happy Birthday to y'all! Hope you have wonderful parties and days!

Hope you get your kindle ValHallaGirl - what a present!!!!


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

It's a great day for a Birthday. Hope it is happy for you all.


----------



## intinst

8/25/09
abrassell, dfwillia, BBMountain, ValHallaGirl
We've got the cake,








We've got the party favors,








We've got the fireworks.








Must be time for your BirthDay!
Hope it is a great one!​


----------



## Anju 

Whew intinst - I was afraid it was going to be a sparce birthday!  Thanks for the treats!


----------



## intinst

8/26/09
Cache22, Thumper, J.T. Banks
 and Twitterpated,
We are serious about wishing 
you a very happy Birthday.
Cause then we can cut the Cake!








Hope it is a great one!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Anyone but me find it amusing that Thumper and Twitterpated are both having birthdays?    What about Bambi and Flower?  

Happy Birthday all y'all!


----------



## Anju 

Cache22, Thumper, J.T. Banks
and Twitterpated

oh WOW - only problem I see is that cake is just not quite big enough? What about MAX is he gonna want to share his piece of cake with ?

I do know we have a Flower, but you are right Ann - what about Bambi?

Happy Birthday y'all


----------



## geoffthomas

Cache22, Thumper, J.T. Banks and Twitterpated - Happy Birthday.

Special thoughts go out there to our good friend Thumper.

Just keep writing and being the terrific person you are.

Just sayin......


----------



## Thumper

Mmmmmmm caaaakkkke....



Ann in Arlington said:


> Anyone but me find it amusing that Thumper and Twitterpated are both having birthdays?


Makes me laugh, too


----------



## Anju 

INTINST where are you??  The party is beginning without you and the treats and favors!

Happy Birthday to Khabita - hope you have a wonderful day -


----------



## intinst

8/27/09
Khabita,Hope you have a great day, 
here is some cake that won't go to waist!
(waste/waist, bad pun, sorry)


----------



## intinst

8/28/09

Well, no one wants to admit to it being their birthday Soooooo!
Let's all take it easy at the beach,








eat a little








Drink a little




































Maybe some cake








And to top it off:








Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Anju 

Oh my goodness!  I am absolutely stuffed!  That cake came first tho - at my age, dessert first is the rule!  But then sjc's friends Marge and Rita came along.

Happy Unbirthday y'all, and thanks intinst for the party!


----------



## intinst

Since we had the big party yesterday, 
I thought today we could
just take a sunset sail and R
e
l
a
x
!








Ahhhhh! Hope everyone has a peaceful day!


----------



## Susan in VA

Thank you intinst, what a beautiful picture!


----------



## Anju 

I can handle that  

Thanks intinst


----------



## EKBrowne

Mmm - I'll take all those frosty fruity drinks.  No one minds, right?


----------



## intinst

8/30/09
Kathy and EKBrowne,


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday to special person Kathy.

And welcome and happy b'day to EKBrowne.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Anju 

Kathy and EKBrowne

How adorable you look! Hope you are having/had a wonderful birthday(s)


----------



## Kathy

Thank you everyone. I have been on planes all day. Back in Denver this week. All my children, grandchildren and other family members have managed to find me. Today was a big one *60*. Time goes by so fast, but I have enjoyed every minute.

Happy Birthday to you EKBrowne.


----------



## EKBrowne

Thank you so much for the birthday wishes!  And Happy Birthday to you, birthday-buddy Kathy!


----------



## intinst

8/31/09
jderouen
Great thing about virtual drinks, 
you can have as many as you want, 
no hangover!








Hope the day is a wonderful one!


----------



## mlewis78

Happy Birthday, jderouen and everyone who had their birthday in August.


----------



## Bren S.

Happy Birthday to all who've had one recently!!


----------



## Anju 

jderouen I sure hope you are old enough to drink!  Maybe this is the special birthday?  Happy Birthday to you and hope you had a wonderful day.


----------



## Kathy

jderouen.


----------



## intinst

9/1/09
Miss Molly, hlmphotog, 
nelamvr6, VMars 
and stringbeanie,
We want to wish you all a very


----------



## intinst

9/2/09
beanie22 and sallyh12
We want to wish you a very


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday everybody.
There are Birthday Wishers other than Intinst.
It is just that he is the one that is best at it.

Just sayin......


----------



## Anju  

Happy LATE birthday Miss Molly, hlmphotog,
nelamvr6, VMars
and stringbeanie, just couldn't get to the KB but hope you had a wonderful day anyway.


----------



## Anju 

OOPS - almost didn't make your birthday party - but got here anyway beanie22 and sallyh12 - happy happy day


----------



## intinst

9/3/09
Peehen,
Want to wish you a very








Hope it is a great one!


----------



## Anju 

Peehen - I hope you have a wonderful birthday with lots of time for reading on your kindle.


----------



## intinst

9/4/09
greenwheels,
Wishing you a very








Hope you have a wonderful day!​


----------



## Anju 

greenwheels maybe it should be red and yellow wheels today because it is a happy birthday day just for you


----------



## intinst

9/5/09
FearNot, Magoo and jeremy81,
Wishing you all a very


----------



## Anju 

Wow FearNot, Magoo and jeremy81 - a whole weekend to celebrate your birthday!  Have a terrific time and don't forget to include us!


----------



## intinst

9/06/09
Wheezie,
 hope you have wonderful 
Birthday!


----------



## Anju 

Lettie - have a wonderful day, just for you!


----------



## intinst

9/7/09
tattookat, rmaiolo and Meredith Sinclair,
Want to wish you a very









p.s. Miss Merry, did you ever try opening the bananas the other way?







​


----------



## vwkitten

tattookat, rmaiolo -- Happy Birthday!!!

Miss Merry!!!!  Happy Happy Happy Birthday to you.... I don't do big gorgeous pictures like Intinst but I noticed and posted and well... just Happy Birthday cutie.


----------



## Anju 

Happy Birthday tattookat, rmaiolo and Meredith Sinclair just think of all the picnics and BBQs just for y'all!

Have a safe and wonderful day!


----------



## intinst

9/8/09
tessa, KenMcConnell,
Arkhan and kory,
Hope you all have a
great birthday and that there is 
enough cake to go around!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

intinst said:


> 9/7/09
> tattookat, rmaiolo and Meredith Sinclair,
> Want to wish you a very
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You so much! I have not been on much lately, sorry... I have barely had time to take a deep breath! I just finished printing out my lesson plans for the next month and am getting up in about 5 hours to get to work!
> Oh yes, I did try the banana thing... it worked! I even had several of my co-workers at church buying bananas because I talked about it so much, they just had to try it too.
> 
> p.s. Miss Merry, did you ever try opening the bananas the other way?
> http://http:[quote="Anju No. 469"]
> Happy Birthday [color=blue][SIZE=21px]tattookat, rmaiolo and Meredith Sinclair[/SIZE][/color] just think of all the picnics and BBQs just for y'all!
> 
> Have a safe and wonderful day!
> [/quote]
> //i554.photobucket.com/albums/jj425/intinst/banana.jpg​


THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Anju No. 469 said:


> Happy Birthday tattookat, rmaiolo and Meredith Sinclair just think of all the picnics and BBQs just for y'all!
> 
> Have a safe and wonderful day!


Thank You! I spent the weekend with my BFF! Hubby had to work...  But we had a blast!  Hope your day was fun as well.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

vwkitten said:


> Miss Merry!!!! Happy Happy Happy Birthday to you.... I don't do big gorgeous pictures like Intinst but I noticed and posted and well... just Happy Birthday cutie.


Thank You soooo much Ms. Trish! YOU make me smile...  SEEEE I _told_ you! I had a great weekend. Not too much into BirthDAYS... I say celebrate for a whole weekend!


----------



## Anju 

tessa, KenMcConnell,
Arkhan and kory - hope you have a happy birthday even though you have to go back to work, or school    but there should be enough cake for everyone


----------



## tessa

Intinst and Auju 

Thank you for the Birthday wishes

tessa


----------



## vwkitten

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Thank You soooo much Ms. Trish! YOU make me smile...  SEEEE I _told_ you! I had a great weekend. Not too much into BirthDAYS... I say celebrate for a whole weekend!


Oh me too... Joe and Sean are so good to me that they treat me for a whole week... I'm so spoiled!


----------



## intinst

9/9/09
Reneebean1, nicolemorgan_1,
Legoboyzmom and 911jason 
Wishing you all a very








Hope you have a great day!​


----------



## Anju 

Boy Jason, you sure are starting your celebration early!

Hope the rest of you,  Reneebean1, nicolemorgan_1,
Legoboyzmom and 911jason  have a terrifi day!


----------



## intinst

A very Merry UnBirthDay to all KindleBoarders!








There's lots of cake, help yourself!​


----------



## Anju 

Thanks intinst - that looks yummy - calorie and gluten free of course!  off to the tea and coffee threads to decide what to have to go with it  

Happy Unbirthday everyone


----------



## intinst

9/10/09
Sailor, twiz, 
dnoble74 and Auryn
Hope you have a very









p.s. Sailor, come back soon! 
we miss you!


----------



## Anju 

Sailor, twiz,
dnoble74 and Auryn

Hope you all have a wonderful day today, stay safe and warm in the wet and cool weather.

Sailor, we miss you


----------



## Bren S.

Happy Birthday all who have birthdays today!!


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday Sailor, twiz, dnoble74 and Auryn

Yeah Sailor - you are missed by many here.


----------



## intinst

9/12/09
vick_ammo
Wishing you a very


----------



## intinst

9/13/09
Tshimangadzo and erinys,
Want to wish you a very


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

Have a great, fun day Tshmangadzo and reinys!


----------



## Anju 

vick_ammo Happy Belated Birthday! Hope you had a terrific day.


----------



## Anju 

Tshimangadzo and erinys

Hope today is a beautiful day with lots of hugs and love for your birthday


----------



## intinst

9/14/09
sandypeach and Bluejarzen,
Wishes for a








from all of us at Kindle Boards!​


----------



## Anju 

sandypeach and Bluejarzen

Hope you have a wonderful day -

Sandypeach, you have been quiet lately what you up to?


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday sandypeach and Bluejarzen.

And Yeah Sandypeach where have you been?


----------



## Kathy

Happy Birthday to you.


----------



## intinst

6/15/09
WestPointer1968 and GeorgeGlass
Hope you both have a wonderfully


----------



## Anju 

WestPointer1968 and GeorgeGlass

Happy happy happy day to you - happy happy happy day to you
happy day to y'all
happy day to you


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday WestPointer1968 and GeorgeGlass.


----------



## intinst

9/16/09
nebulinda and jesscscot,
Hope you both have a wonderful day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday nebulinda and jesscscot.


----------



## Anju 

nebulinda and jesscscot

Happy Birthday!

Happy Birthday Mexico


----------



## intinst

9/17/09
JamiLee8203, 
LilliPilli 
and piglet








To all of you from us at KindleBoards!​


----------



## Anju 

JamiLee8203,
LilliPilli
and piglet

Doesn't intinst make the bestest cakes? Hope y'all enjoy your birthdays. Remember the cakes are calorie free!


----------



## loonlover

Now if only he'd make me a real one!  (On second thought, maybe this is a better way - I'd probably have to clean up the kitchen after he made the cake and there are no calories involved.)

loonlover


----------



## intinst

9/18/09
imallbs and Danipet, 
 Garfield the cat joins 
us in wishing you a 
very happy birthday!








Maybe we can talk him into 
sharing some of the cake.


----------



## Anju 

imallbs and Danipet

Good luck on getting Garfield to share - cake? no way - hope you have a terrific day any way.


----------



## intinst

9/19/09
delron,
Hope your birthday is much better than 
this, with lots of friends, cake, ice cream 
or whatever makes you happy!


----------



## Anju 

delron hope you have a wonderful birthday today.


----------



## intinst

9/20/09
KingRBlue and ttoomey
Hope you both have a wonderful Birthday!


----------



## Anju 

KingRBlue and ttoomey
Hope you both have a wonderful Birthday!


----------



## intinst

9/21/09
Marguerite, Malibama and robertlc,
Hope you enjoy your birthdays this much!


----------



## Anju 

Marguerite, Malibama and robertlc

I HOPE Y'ALL HAVE A COOL DAY FOR YOUR BIRTHDAY.


----------



## robertlc

Thank You!!


----------



## drenee

Happy Birthday robertlc, Marguerite, and Malibama.  Hope your day is a great one. 
deb


----------



## intinst

9/22/09
seadogg31and cherryb99
We want to wish you a very


----------



## Anju 

I wonder if those ball thingies make music ?

Anyway - hope you have a terrific birthday seadogg31and cherryb99 and can stay out of the rain


----------



## intinst

9/23/09
jholl949
Wishing you a


----------



## Anju 

jholl949 a birthday all for you and don't have to share - hope it is a wonderful one.


----------



## intinst

9/24/09
*Mary, knit4keeps, 
Stephanie924 
and amanda924,
We want to 
wish you a wonderfully 









(by the way,don't 
worry about them, candles 
are always so dramatic)!*​


----------



## Anju 

Dramatic or not - get those candles out so we can have some cake! Woo Hoo

Mary, knit4keeps,
Stephanie924
and amanda924

y'all have a wonderful day !


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday Mary, knit4keeps, Stephanie924 and amanda924


----------



## intinst

9/25/09
Essensia, pattyfris and Elijsha,
We want to wish you a very


----------



## Anju 

What a beautiful day for a birthday - and it is a Friday - no work tomorrow!

Happy Birthday Essensia, pattyfris and Elijsha


----------



## intinst

9/26/09
We want to wish you a ver...








No Fluffy, it's Patrizia and MMXXVII's Birthday!
Well, hope you enjoy the cake anyway.
(He hardly touched it, I'll smooth over the icing and you'd never know!  )​


----------



## Anju 

AWWW - that's not nice! I'll see if I can find some decorations that will "hide" 

Happy Birthday Patrizia and MMXXVII


----------



## intinst

9/27/09
Wishing you a very








BookLover​


----------



## Anju 

Booklover - hope you got / get some gift cards so you can get more books for your kindle for your birthday!  Have a wonderful day! (what is left of it anyway)


----------



## intinst

*All KindleBoarders!*


----------



## Anju 

Cool - I could use an excuse for a party today - an unbirthday party - WOO WOO


----------



## kevindorsey

intinst said:


> 9/26/09
> We want to wish you a ver...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Fluffy, it's Patrizia and MMXXVII's Birthday!
> Well, hope you enjoy the cake anyway.
> (He hardly touched it, I'll smooth over the icing and you'd never know!  )​


Ha, that picture made me laugh.


----------



## intinst

*A very Merry UnBirthDay to all KindleBoarders!*


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Unbirthday to all.


----------



## Anju 

A very Merry UnBirthDay to all KindleBoarders!

TWO unbirthdays in a row, what's going on, y'all think you are special or something


----------



## intinst

9/30/09
Since no one wants to admit this is their Birthday, I decided to change it up a bit. 
Lets just take it easy for a while.








a little later we'll serve some cake (Chocolate, of course)








With some homemade ice cream.







Pizza
Then finish the evening of with some pizza








Margaritas or BYOVB (Bring Your Own Virtual Booze)








Watch some fireworks and call it a party!


----------



## geoffthomas

Intinst you make me happy.
this is the best unbirthday ever.
And with sparklers too.

Now I need to find some confetti to throw.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Anju 

Thanks intinst - I was feeling guilty for not wishing anyone a Happy Birthday my time just got away from me - but don't feel guilty now, particularly with this virtual party, what fun!  Chocolate cake and Margaritas - yum - not at the same time tho  ;


----------



## intinst

*10/1/09*
Meemo, courtenay and Poi Girl,
We want to wish you a very Happy Birthday!








(We had lots of cake left over from yesterdays 
unbirthday, hope you don't mind


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday Meemo, courtenay and Poi Girl


----------



## Anju 

Meemo, courtenay and Poi Gir, you know intinst is sick and he got out of his sick bed just to make your cake today!  Whata guy  

Hope y'all have a terrific day and stay well.


----------



## Meemo

intinst said:


> *10/1/09*
> Meemo, courtenay and Poi Girl,
> We want to wish you a very Happy Birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (We had lots of cake left over from yesterdays
> unbirthday, hope you don't mind


I'm always happy with chocolate cake! Thanks!!!


----------



## intinst

*10/02/09* 
shanb63,
we hope you have a great 
day and a wonderfully


----------



## intinst

*10/03/09*
yogini2, Athena and toddfonseca
Hope you all have a beautiful day, a very


----------



## Anju 

Boy that is a lot of candles!  Oh well since you are sharing birthday day yogini2, Athena and toddfonseca it shouldn't be too terribly horrible.

Maybe Geoff will make you a walnut cake to go with the candles?

Hope you have a terrific day.


----------



## Anju 

Happy Belated Birthday shanb63 - hope it was a good one!


----------



## intinst

*10/04/09*
JGA and klon99,
Hope you have a very


----------



## Anju 

Happy Birthday - JGA and klon99


----------



## intinst

*10/05/09*
AuxDeputy,


----------



## geoffthomas

*Happy Birthday AuxDeputy*


----------



## Anju 

AuxDeputy a birthday you don't have to share with a bunch of other kindleboarders - hope it is a good one


----------



## intinst

*10/06/09*
Brendan Carroll,
Did not know if you had heard:

 Breaking News!
*In 2010, The government 
will start deporting all
the weird, old people. 
I started crying when I
thought of you! 
Run, my friend, Run!
 <<Hugs>>

Well, what can I say?
Someone sent it to me, 
and I'm not going alone...*

All kidding aside, 
I hope your birthday is a great one!
And here's your cake!


----------



## geoffthomas

*Happy Birthday Brendan Carroll*


----------



## angelad

HBD BC


----------



## Anju 

Oh Boy - didn't know you still had these after 800 plus years  Most people would have quit by now 

At any rate

Brendan Carroll

have a happy day!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BRENDAN!!!!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BRENDAN!!!!










From ALL of your FANS! We Love Ya!!!!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Hope you had a nice peaceful day...


----------



## telracs

Happy birthday Brendan!


----------



## Susan in VA

*

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BRENDAN !!*


----------



## intinst

*10/07/09
The KindleBoards dance troup performing,
The Very Merry Unbirthday dance! 








Hope everyone has a great day!*​


----------



## Brenda Carroll

You fellas are the greatest.  Thank you so much for all the Birthday wishes.  My life is upside-down right now so I'm a bit late with the gratitude, but I did see this before midnight and that makes everything all right!    Brendan


----------



## Anju 

Happy Unbirthday to you, 
happy unbirthday to you 
happy unbirthday to you all you hiding birthdays kindleborders 
happy unbirthday to you


----------



## geoffthomas

A very happy unbirthday to all.


----------



## intinst

10/08/09
 Whoooooose Birthday is it?
We don't know, so it's another very Merry UnBirthday








I hope everyone has a great day!!


----------



## Anju 

Uh Oh - hope Ed doesn't see the owl - he'll borrow it from the unbirthday thread for his ownself !

Happy Unbirthday to all of you that are having unbirthdays today!


----------



## intinst

10/09/09
Shari
Hope it is a wonderful day!


----------



## Anju 

Hey there Shari - it's Friday and your birthday - you can celebrate all weekend! Have a wonderful birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday Shari.


----------



## intinst

10/10/09
didir1010, klrodrigues, and TobyZ48195,
Wishing you all a wonderful day and a very happy Birthday!


----------



## Anju 

didir1010, klrodrigues, and TobyZ48195 - I sure hope that cake tastes as good as it looks! Yummy! Have a happy birthday y'all


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday didir1010, klrodrigues, and TobyZ48195


----------



## intinst

*10/11/09*
Angela, Kimblee and madelonw1011, 
It's your Birthday, Let's Party!


----------



## Angela

intinst said:


> *10/11/09*
> Angela, Kimblee and madelonw1011,
> It's your Birthday, Let's Party!​




Thanks intinst! I see you are still on the ball taking care of birthday wishes. It is good to know some things never change! 
I will be returning soon and can't wait to catch up with all that is going on. Have a wonderful "rest of the weekend!"​


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday Angela, Kimblee and madelonw1011

And a very good day to you Angela.
Hope all is well.


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

Happy Birthday October 11th Babies.  I hope your day is full of sunshine.


----------



## Angela

Thanks Geoff! Life has been crazy and internet connection has been terrible, but I do believe we have at least the internet under control!    I have been pretty busy with family stuff and am looking forward to getting back in touch with my Kindle family.


----------



## Anju 

Angela, Kimblee and madelonw1011

Doesn't look like much cake is left after the "birthday boy" got into it, maybe we have some hidden around here somewhere 

Hope y'all have a wonderful birthday, what's left of it anyway !


----------



## intinst

10/12/09
 Zeronewbury and danfan, 
 Wishing you a very


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

Happy Birthday to you both, Zeronewbury and Danfan.


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday Zeronewbury and Danfan


----------



## Anju 

Zeronewbury and danfan - I hope you have a floating Happy Birthday


----------



## Angela

Thank you for the birthday wishes, Anju and the PM. I am slowing getting back to normal after a wild and crazy spring and summer.

_*Happy birthday Zeronewbury and Danfan*_


----------



## Angela

*Happy birtday wishes also to Hugh Jackman!!*


----------



## intinst

10/13/09
MAGreen, raccemup and poo,
Fluffy would love to sing the 
Happy Birthday song for you!








Too bad he can't really sing, 
but he looks good, Huh?
Hope you have a great day!​


----------



## Anju 

And here I was expecting a video  Thank Goodness there was not one 

Happy Birthday MAGreen, raccemup and poo, hope you have a terrific day


----------



## intinst

10/14/09
Lizzarddance and gasoonergirl,
Hope you both have a beautiful Birthday!


----------



## Angela

_*MAGreen, raccemup and poo !!*_


----------



## Angela

_*Lizzarddance and gasoonergirl !*_​


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday Lizzarddance and gasoonergirl


----------



## Anju 

That can't be a rreal cake! Who could eat that? WOW

Happy Birthday Lizzarddance and gasoonergirl - hope it is a terrific one and you get some cake you can eat


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

Happy Birthday to you both. Make sure that cake is topped with ice cream.


----------



## intinst

10/15/09
Well, I'm Wishing we knew who's birthday it is, 
but since we don't,
A Very Merry UnBirthDay to all KindleBoarders!








*(Not too punny, I hope!  )*​


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy unBirthday to all of us.


----------



## Anju 

I'd like some cake  - unbirthdays are no fun!


----------



## intinst

10/16/09
MonaSW and brianm
Hope you both have a wonderful Day!








*(Virtual cakes are very lo-cal, eat all you want!)*​


----------



## Angela

Friday, October 15



_*MonaSW and brianm ! !*_​


----------



## Anju 

OK CAKE - hope you share MonaSW and brianm - Happy Birthday !


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

Happy irthday to you. Happy Birthday to you. Happy Birthday Mona SW and Brianm. Happy Birthday to YOU.


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday Mona SW and Brianm.


----------



## Angela

Saturday, October 17


_*KumaJim, brenwinter and Plexar ! !*_​


----------



## intinst

KumaJim, brenwinter and Plexar, 
Well, I was trying to get a group 
picture for you of the KindleBoards dog choir singing 
Happy Birthday, but it just isn't going to work out. 








Hope your day is a great one, anyway!​


----------



## Anju 

KumaJim, brenwinter and Plexar - I don't want no dumb hat - I want CAKE

Happy Birthday anyway


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

Happy Birthday JumaJim, brenwinter and Plexar. I hope it is fun!


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday JumaJim, brenwinter and Plexar.


----------



## Angela

Sunday, October 18


_* Buttercup *member #83*, gardenclc and thefuture4 ! !*_​


----------



## intinst

*10/18/09*
Buttercup *member #83*, gardenclc and thefuture4









Hope you all have a wonderful Birthday!​


----------



## drenee

Happy birthday KB friends.  My goodness, that cakes looks sooo good.  
deb


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

Happy Birthday 10/18 babies.


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday Buttercup *member #83*, gardenclc and thefuture4


----------



## Anju 

Happy Birthday Buttercup *member #83*, gardenclc and thefuture4

hope you have a wonderful day


----------



## Buttercup

Thanks everyone!  Man, that cake looks YUMMY!

Happy Birthday to the other Oct. 18th babies.


----------



## Angela

Monday, October 19



_*sebat (43), pawsplus ! ! 
and my sweet mother who turns 75 today!*_​


----------



## intinst

10/19/09
sebat & pawsplus
Hope you feel like dancing on your Birthday!


----------



## Anju 

Guess I'm gonna have to fight that bear for some of that icing! I can shake my booty too, probably not as well tho  I can have icing, just no cake 

sebat, pawsplus have a wonderful Terrific Day


----------



## sebat

Thanks for the birthday wishes everyone. 

Happy Birthday pawsplus!


----------



## Angela

Tuesday, October 20



_*RebeccaEast, jinxmom, grantwood & SpinyNorman ! !*_​


----------



## Anju 

RebeccaEast, jinxmom, grantwood & SpinyNorman - have a Happy Birthday !


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

Happy Birthday , RebeccaEast, jinxmom, grantwood & SpinyNorman . I hope it is fun.


----------



## intinst

10/20/09
RebeccaEast, jinxmom, grantwood & SpinyNorman,
Our glee club will now perform the Happy Birthday song!
Happy Birthday to you,
Happy Birthday to you,
Happy Birthday Everyone,
Happy Birthday to You!








You may be wishing I had the audio track for you. 
Trust me, it's better this way!


----------



## Anju 

RovingSoul, knowldgfrk today is *your* special day! Have a super duper birthday


----------



## intinst

*10/21/09*
RovingSoul, & knowldgfrk 
Hope you both have a very happy birthday,
With balloons and presents and pointy hats and cake and...


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

RovingSoul and Knowledgefrk

Laugh and Dance! Today is your day.


----------



## Angela

_*RovingSoul and knowldgfrk !*_

I am out of town and having internet issues!! Sorry I missed you guys today!


----------



## Angela

Thursday, October 22



_*Geekgirl, kindlelindsay, aikoi & Texan08 ! !*_​


----------



## intinst

*10/22/09*
Geekgirl, kindlelindsay, aikoi & Texan08
Hope you all have a wonderful Birthday!


----------



## Anju 

Oh yummy yummy for the tummy and the best part is NO CALORIES

Happy Birthday Geekgirl, kindlelindsay, aikoi & Texan08


----------



## intinst

10/23/09
CCLady as was and 12bcamping,
Hope you have a very


----------



## Anju 

OK CCLady as was and 12bcamping just because it is Friday does not mean you can party all weekend, well that is unless you invite us  

Hope you have a terrific birthday, both of you


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

Happy Birthday to you both, CCLady as was and 12bcamping .


----------



## Angela

Friday, October 23



_*CCLady as was and 12bcamping !!*_​


----------



## Angela

Saturday, October 24



_*jonfmerz ! !*_​


----------



## intinst

*10/24/09*
 jonfmerz,


----------



## Anju 

jonfmerz Hasppy B urfdaize to you, Sappy Birdday to you Napie Day to you have a terrific day

nope I'm not drunk just o excited it is your birthday I can't type


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

A great day for a Birthday, Jonfmerz!! Celebrate you!


----------



## intinst

*To all KindleBoarders:*


----------



## Anju 

OK, yeah, sure, Happy Birthday? Oh Happy Unbirthday!


----------



## intinst

*10/26/09*
 haydeneh
We want to wish you a very


----------



## Anju 

Hope you have a terrific day haydeneh, Happy Birthday


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

Happy Birthday to YOU, Haydeneh!


----------



## Angela

_*haydene !*_​


----------



## intinst

*10/27/09*
Since no one has steped forward to claim this as their day, it is officially 
Merry UnBirthday Party day!
Let's eat!






















Save room for dessert!








A few adult beverages






















And confetti, sparklers and Fireworks!






















I hope everyone has a great day!​


----------



## Anju 

intinst - you absolutely outdid yourself!  Hope loonlover had some help putting all this together  

That's what I call a party


----------



## intinst

*10/28/09*
Dox, JargonTalk and debbiec1028,
 Hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## Angela

Wednesday, October 28



_*Dox, JargonTalk and debbiec1028 ! !*_​


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

Happy Birthday to YOU, Happy Birthday to YOU, Happy Birthday, Dox, JargonTalk and debbieC1028, Happy Birthday to YOU.


----------



## Anju 

intinst, Angela and Kathy said it all
Happy Birthday
Dox, JargonTalk and debbiec1028


----------



## geoffthomas

Intinst,

About yesterday.......



Ooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!



Just sayin........


----------



## Anju 

geoffthomas said:


> Intinst,
> 
> About yesterday.......
> 
> Ooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just sayin........


party hangover


----------



## intinst

*10/29/09*
 Lynn, Mycroft and rjkeller, 
 Hope you have a great birthday!


----------



## Angela

Thursday, October 29



_*Lynn, Mycroft and rjkeller ! !*_​


----------



## Anju 

Lynn, Mycroft and rjkeller hope you folks have a wonderful day


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday Lynn, Mycroft and rjkeller

If you have not read Waiting For Spring by RJKeller (a KB resident author) - then do so!

And RJ just a reminder we don't want to "Wait till Spring" for the next book.

Just sayin......


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

Happy Birthday,Lynn, Mycroft and rjkeller. Enjoy it all.


----------



## Angela

Friday, October 30



_*KimmyA and kindleluvr !!*_​


----------



## Anju 

Have a super day KimmyA and kindleluvr - it's Friday so you can celebrate all week-end.


----------



## KimmyA

Thanks for the birthday wishes!! 

My kids are so excited that today is my birthday. But they aren't as sweet as it sounds. They know if today is my birthday, tomorrow is halloween.  

Happy birthday Kindleluvr!


----------



## intinst

* 10/30/09*
 KimmyA and kindleluvr
Happy Birthday and hope you get a Party!


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday KimmyA and kindleluvr


----------



## Angela

Saturday, October 31



_*kim, paisley, Arlene & rshives ! !*_​


----------



## intinst

*10/31/09*
kim, paisley, Arlene and rshives, 
Hope you are happier on your birthday than Fluffy, 
He didn't get the catnip mouse he was wanting.
My wish for all of you is to have a wonderful day!


----------



## Anju 

Parties all over the place just for you kim, paisley, Arlene & rshives, just be careful and enjoy your day to the fullest !


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday kim, paisley, Arlene & rshives


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

Happy Birthday,kim, paisley, Arlene & rshives. Halloween Babies!


----------



## intinst

*11/1/09*
 theresa57
 Wishing you a very


----------



## mlewis78

Happy Birthday to all of you October babies!!  Nice that there were some of you with Halloween birthdays.


----------



## mlewis78

Happy Birthday, Theresa 57!!!!  You get an extra hour.  Time to go set my clocks back.  It's also NYC Marathon Day.


----------



## Anju 

theresa57 hope that extra hour today is full of a wonderful birthday!


----------



## Anju 

November 2, 2009

theresa57 I hope you were laughing at all of us yesterday! Since *TODAY* is your birthday - will be lots of fun today just for you!


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

Happy Real Birthday, theresa57.


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday, theresa57

We hope you don't mind getting two days of good wishes?

Just sayin.....


----------



## Angela

Monday, November 2



_*theresa57 ! !*_​


----------



## intinst

*11/3/09*
 Chica, Avalon3 and vineeya
Hope you all have a very enjoyable Birthday!


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

....and many more!  
Have a great day,Chica, Avalon3 and vineeya


----------



## Anju 

Chica, Avalon3 and vineeya Happy Birthday, even if it is almost half over - celebrate anyway


----------



## Anju 

November 4, 2009

Oh my goodness gracious - Gertie is having a birthday today! along with Bruce F ! Don't worry it just gets better no matter how "old" you think you are 

Where's the cake? Margaritas? Coffee? Tea? nachos? PARTY PARTY PARTY


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

Gertie and BruceF. A perfect day for a Birthday. Hope it is terrific!


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday Gertie and BruceF

Gertie - keep on keeping on.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Angela

Wednesday, November 4



_*Gertie and BruceF ! !*_

_*AND*_



_*Chica, Avalon3 and vineeya ! !*_​


----------



## intinst

11/4/09
Gertie and BruceF,
Here is a *big* "Happy Birthday" wish for you.








Hope it is a great one!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

*Happy Birthday to Gertie and Bruce - w00000t!*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks, everyone.  This is the first chance I've had to get on-line.  Had a nice dinner with Mom and the grandkids, dinner with DD and DSiL on Sunday.  

Happy Birthday to Bruce.

Betsy ... where's that cake hat?  

See ya' later.  Last minute on-line renewal of my auto tag.


----------



## Angela

Thursday, November 5



_*DawnOfChaos, hackeynut & Matt Palen ! !*_​


----------



## intinst

*11/5/09*
DawnOfChaos, hackeynut and Matt Palen,
Hope you all have a very happy birthday


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday DawnOfChaos, hackeynut and Matt Palen


----------



## Anju 

DawnOfChaos, hackeynut & Matt Palen Happpppppy Birthhhhhhhday y'all


----------



## intinst

*11/6/09*
 CuriousLaura
Wishing you a very Happy Birthday!


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

Here's to you, CuriousLaura. Have a wonderful Birthday!


----------



## Anju 

CuriousLaura hope you have a terrific birthday!


----------



## Angela

Friday, November 6



_*CuriousLaura ! Hope is was an awesome one!*_​


----------



## Anju 

ZiaStar even though we don't have diamonds for you like there were for CuriousLaura yesterday, we all hope you have a terrific birthday!


----------



## intinst

11/7/09








Attention! Attention all KindleBoards 
Personnel! Today is ZiaStar 's Birthday!
Hope it is a Great One!


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday ZiaStar


----------



## Angela

Saturday, November 7



_*ZiaStar !!*_​


----------



## Angela

Sunday, November 8



_* AFS_NZ_IT ! !*_​


----------



## intinst

*11/8/09*
AFS_NZ_IT,
We don't care how old YOU are, 
we just want to wish you a very Happy Birthday!


----------



## AFS_NZ_IT

Thank you guys!!! You guys always make me smile


----------



## Anju 

I'm sorry I'm so late - no excuses, but hope you did have a terrific day AFS_NZ_IT


----------



## Angela

Monday, November 9



_*Eilene ! !*_​


----------



## Anju 

Eilene I sure do hope you will share that cake - looks absolutely yummmmmmmy 

Have a wonderful day


----------



## intinst

*11/9/09*
 Eilene,
Hope you have a great day!


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

Happy Birthday,    Eilene.


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday Eilene.


----------



## Anju 

November 10, 2009

Oh boy - I get to be the first to wish Cowgirl, F1Wild, terrykyle97 a Happy Happy Birthday - maybe intinst or Angela will bring the cakes, but I got the WISHES !


----------



## geoffthomas

Ooohhh.

Happy Birthday Cowgirl, F1Wild, terrykyle97

Cowgirl and F1Wild, I hope you visit this thread to see the wishes.

Just sayin......


----------



## intinst

*11/10/09*
Cowgirl,
F1Wild and 
terrykyle97
Hope you have a very


----------



## Anju 

intinst - thanks for covering me on the cake and it is a yummmmmmy looking one too!


----------



## crebel

A BIG, HAPPY 234th BIRTHDAY to all Marines and THANK YOU for your service!!!!!!!


----------



## intinst

11/11/09
Jeansaint
Wishing you a very


----------



## intinst




----------



## Angela

_*Cowgirl, F1Wild & terrykyle97*_​
Sorry I missed it, I was out of town and without a computer!


----------



## Angela

11/11/09



_*Jeansaint ! !*_​


----------



## intinst

*11/12/09*
WoodWitchDame, Daisy1960, 
christinerose and yoursuccess247,
Want to wish you all a very happy Birthday!


----------



## Anju 

Happy Birthday WoodWitchDame, Daisy1960,
christinerose and yoursuccess247 - hope you have a terrific day


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

Happy Birthday,WoodWitchDame, Daisy1960, christinerose and yoursuccess247. I hope you celebrate all day long!


----------



## angelad

KathyluvsKindle said:


> Happy Birthday,WoodWitchDame, Daisy1960, christinerose and yoursuccess247. I hope you celebrate all day long!


Happy happy bday!


----------



## Angela

_*WoodWitchDame, Daisy1960, christinerose & yoursuccess247 ! !*_​
Hope it was a great one!!


----------



## Angela

Friday, November 13



_*teeitup, Marci & Linda1915 ! !*_​


----------



## intinst

*11/13/09*
teeitup, Marci and Linda1915
Hope you all have a very


----------



## Anju 

OOOO)OHHHHH those flowers look tooooo good to eat - but I'd force myself 

*teeitup, Marci and Linda1915 I hope you have a terrific Friday the 13th, I predict nothing but good will happen today*


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

A great day for a Birthday,teeitup, Marci and Linda1915.  Have fun.


----------



## intinst

*11/14/09*
GBear,
Want to wish you a very


----------



## Angela

Saturday, November 13



_*GBear ! !*_​


----------



## Anju 

Sorry it is late, but best wishes for a Wonderful Day G Bear


----------



## Angela

Sunday, November 15



_*Thenuts454, blackpassenger & RoxyLyz ! !*_​


----------



## Anju 

Thenuts454, blackpassenger & RoxyLyz hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## intinst

*11/15/09*
Thenuts454, blackpassenger and RoxyLyz,


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

Thenuts454, blackpassenger and RoxyLyz,

HAPPY DAY!!!


----------



## intinst

*11/16/09
Well, no one claims today as their day, 
so I declare it a Very Merry UnBirthday!








Get your drinks:















and your party food:








And have a good time!








Or, just relax, if that's what you feel like doing.








Have a great day!
*


----------



## Anju 

I WANT CAKE! CHOCOLATE PLEASE


----------



## intinst

Here you go Dona, just for you!


----------



## Anju 

Just what I need! Thank you intinst!


----------



## intinst

Once again no ones Bday, and since I musta partied too hearty yesterday, all I want to do now is sleep in my hammock...








Have a wonderful day everyone!


----------



## Anju 

I have one of dem - it's a chair tho - not quite as comfortable but close, think once it warms up I'll join you outside and enjoy the peacefulness with kindle in hand.


----------



## geoffthomas

I have one of them too.
Only mine is made from parachute fabric.
It is kinda like getting into a cocoon when I lay down in it.
Just sayin......


----------



## intinst

*11/18/09*
 melodiousb
Want to wish you a very happy birthday!


----------



## Anju 

melodiousb hope you have a wonderful birthday and don't have to share that cake with too many folks, just me


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

melodiousb, Happy Birthday!  Celebrate YOU!


----------



## Angela

_*melodiousb !!*_​


----------



## Angela

Thursday, November 19



_*Kindle Rookie & heragn ! !*_​


----------



## Anju 

Kindle Rookie & heragn hope today is a wonderful day for you and you get lots of Gift Cards to buy kindle books with


----------



## intinst

*11/19/09*
 Kindle Rookie and heragn
 Hope you have a very


----------



## Angela

Friday, November 20



_*sergirl, Brodys Mom & alwayssuccessful ! !*_​


----------



## Anju 

Hope you have a wonderful day sergirl, Brodys Mom & alwayssuccessful


----------



## intinst

*11/20/09*
sergirl, Brodys Mom and alwayssuccessful,
Wishing you a wonderful day!


----------



## Anju 

intinst - is that edible?  Looks too good to be true!


----------



## Angela

Saturday, November 20



_*verndude, kristanhoffman & davidjackson ! !*_​


----------



## intinst

11/21/09
verndude, kristanhoffman & davidjackson
Wishing you all a very happy birthday!


----------



## Anju 

Hope verndude, kristanhoffman & davidjackson have a wonderful wonderful Birthdays


----------



## intinst

*11/22/09*
Norman and Stellamaz,
 Wishing you a very


----------



## F1Wild

Oh my gosh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I didn't know about this thread (until now) and missed my birthday wishes.  Thank you so much for the wonderful thoughts and please be understanding of the elderly (me!) and our ninny brains.

Big cheers!!!


----------



## intinst

*11/23/09* 
 Jen, tc and liquidgraph,
 Hope it is a great day!


----------



## Anju 

Norman and Stellamaz, I am so sorry I missed your birthdays yesterday - hope it was a good one, full of raking leaves, good weather, football games (did your teams win) and chances to curl up with your kindle.


----------



## Jen

Thanks!!!


----------



## Anju 

Jen said:


> Thanks!!!


Jen I wonder if those flowers are real or if WE can eat 'em


----------



## Jen

If they are on a cake....they BETTER be edible!!  I don't want a flower cake!


----------



## Anju 

OOPS - another Unbirthday Day!  All you kindlers hope you enjoy the day as much as I plan to - sans cake and ice cream though!

Happy Unbirthday Everyone


----------



## Gayle

Thanks everyone for the Happy Birthday wishes.  I went to Tulsa for an international meeting which finished the day before my birthday.  Since it wasn't that far to Branson, I decided that would be a nice detour.  So, I spent the day at the Precious Moments Chapel in Carthage, Missouri and spent the week in Branson, Missouri.  That was my first trip there--lots of fun and entertainment.  I didn't really want to come back home.  But...at some point reality strikes.

Gayle


----------



## intinst

*11/25/0*9
 Maria Hooley
Hope you have a wonderful Birthday!


----------



## Anju 

As long as the bug is chocolate it's ok! How adorable.

Happy Birthday Maria Hooley, hope you have a terrific pre-turkey day.


----------



## intinst

*11/26/09*
jdsmke, m4ttb4rr & lesedi
 Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## Anju 

jdsmke, m4ttb4rr & lesedi hope today is a wonderful day for you. Do your realize how many people are celebrating today, probably just for you


----------



## lesedi

Anju No. 469 said:


> jdsmke, m4ttb4rr & lesedi Do your realize how many people are celebrating today, probably just for you


Yep, getting everyone to celebrate took lots of money, then I smiled my most charming smile, and then I spent lots more money to get people to celebrate my Natal Anniversary today! Today I am thankful for the gift of life in general and for mine in particular.

Thanks for helping me to celebrate!

Hope y'all are recovering from your turkey induced stupors!

Cherie


----------



## Tris

I don't know if it's to late or not but my birthday was yesterday...so yea!  what else am I suppose to say?

Tris


----------



## intinst

Tris, *sorry we missed your Birthday!*








*If you go to your profile and put your birthday in,
(you don't have to put in the year!) 
we won't miss it next time!*


----------



## Anju 

27 November 2009

WOO WOO - intinst gets a holiday today - no baking for him!

Happy Unbirthday everyone on kindleboards and all those others who do not have birthdays today!


----------



## Anju 

28 Novmber 2009

Another no birthday and another day of rest from making all those cakes for intinst!  Enjoy your rest friend


----------



## Anju 

29 November 2009

Sorry Frank, stitch, indigo1968, Justin Hollatz - I don't get cakes or sparklers, but my wishes for you to have wonderful birthdays is just as warmfelt.

We gave Angela and intinst a few days off, hope you understand.


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

Frank, stitch, indigo1968, Justin Hollatz . Wishing a joyful birthday to you all.


----------



## intinst

*11/29/09*
Frank, stitch, indigo1968 and Justin Hollatz 
Here's a BIG wish for a Happy Birthday!


----------



## intinst

11/30/09
SimMitz,
Hope you have a wonderful


----------



## Anju 

Happy Birthday SimMitz Hope it is a Wonderful Day


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

Happy Birthday,SimMitz! Dance and Sing.


----------



## intinst

*12/01/09*
supermom, gypsy1274 & Gajetman
Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## Anju 

supermom, gypsy1274 & Gajetmanyou get to share your birthdays with each other - now don't let's party too much, leave some cake for me 

Have a super duper day y'all


----------



## Angela

OK, due to a week of the CRUD, the holidays and the fact that the hubby was home for a whole week, I was away from my computer and missed a whole week of birthdays. SO.... to the following I would like to say:



_*Norman, Stellamaz, Jen, tc, liquidgraph, Maria Hooley, jdsmke, m4ttb4rr, lesedi, Tris, Frank, stitch, indigo1968, Justin Hollatz and last but not least, SimMitz !!*_​


----------



## Angela

Tuesday, December 2



_*supermom, gypsy1274 & Gajetman ! !*_​


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

supermom, gypsy1274 & Gajetman !

Happy Birthday December Babies


----------



## intinst

*12/2/09*
ConnieK and Stevens68
Hope you have a wonderful day and a very


----------



## Anju 

HMMMM today seems to have some special significance, hmmmm wonder what it is - oh I KNOW

ConnieK and Stevens68 Have a very happy birthday !


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

ConnieK and Stevens68 

Celebrate! Celebrate! Dance to the music!


----------



## anivyl

happy birthday connie and stevens!


----------



## intinst

*12/3/09*
saltraker, skeeterman10 and corky1234 
Wishing you a great day and a very happy birthday!


----------



## Angela

I seem to be making a habit of this... Sorry I missed your day!!



_*ConnieK and Stevens68 ! !*_​


----------



## Angela

Thursday, December 3



_*saltraker, skeeterman10 and corky1234 ! !*_​


----------



## Anju 

saltraker, skeeterman10 and corky1234 hope you have a wonderful day today with lots of friends, fun and food


----------



## anivyl

_*happy birthday!!!! saltraker, skeeterman10 and corky1234   *_


----------



## Angela

Friday, December 4



_*KindleKay (aka #1652), Sam Landstrom & Kindle Gracie ! !*_​


----------



## intinst

*12/4/09*
KindleKay, Sam Landstrom & Kindle Gracie
Hope you all have a very


----------



## Anju 

*Happy Happy Birthday KindleKay (aka #1652), Sam Landstrom & Kindle Gracie*


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday KindleKay (aka #1652), Sam Landstrom & Kindle Gracie.

KK hope it is a terrific one for you!

Just sayin...


----------



## intinst

*12/5/09*
andrake67
Everyone here is wishing you a very
Happy Birthday!


----------



## Anju 

andrake67 We all hope you have a terrific day - enjoy


----------



## Angela

Saturday, December 5



_*andrake67 ! !*_​


----------



## Angela

Sunday, December 6



_*Pardes ! !*_​


----------



## Anju 

Pardes Hope you have a Happy Birthday and are all warm and dry and safe


----------



## anivyl

Happy Birthday Pardes!!!


----------



## intinst

*12/6/09*
 Pardes,
Have a great day and 
a very happy Birthday!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Today is my son's 15th birthday. Hard to believe my youngest qualifies to get his learner's driver's license in a year. I'm starting to save for extra insurance I'll need on my car now.  Hopefully, he'll have a part time job next year to help pay for it.


----------



## Angela

Monday, December 7



_*cdchandler & RavenRozier ! !*_​


----------



## intinst

*12/07/09*
cdchandler and RavenRozier


----------



## Anju 

cdchandler and RavenRozier I hope you have a terrific birthday


----------



## intinst

*12/8/09*
 Brenda M.
We have a special performance just for you!


----------



## Angela

Tuesday, December 8



_*Brenda M. ! !*_​


----------



## Anju 

Happy Birthday Brenda M hope today is a warm and fuzzy day for you and you are not caught up in all that nasty storm out there.


----------



## Angela

Wednesday, December 9



_*Wunderkind, kimbertay, jaysd & anivyl ! !*_​


----------



## anivyl

w000 gee thanks! ^_^


----------



## Anju 

Wunderkind, kimbertay, jaysd & anivyl WOO HOO WOO HOO What a wonderful day - hope all are warm and safe - and party at home save and sound! Happy Birthday Everyone!


----------



## intinst

*12/09/09*
Wunderkind, kimbertay, jaysd and anivyl
A wish for all of you!


----------



## intinst

*12/10/09*
monahanpt and emaxflo33
Wishing you both a great day!


----------



## Anju 

Happy Birthday monahanpt and emaxflo33 hope you are safe and warm with lots of hot chocolate, ice cream and cake and no work


----------



## Angela

Thursday, December 10



_*monahanpt (54), lemaxflo33 ! !*_​
_Today would also have been our late daughter-in-law's 35th birthday. We still love you and miss you Shelly!_


----------



## Angela

Friday, December 11



_*Sandpiper, Octochick, analysis & Flechette ! !*_​


----------



## Anju 

Sandpiper, Octochick, analysis & Flechette hope you all have a terrific birthday with lots of fun and presents


----------



## Sandpiper

Thank you!

Will I ever get what I've always wanted for my birthday -- warm weather?  We went from fall here in Chicago to mid winter in the past week.  Close, but not quite.


----------



## intinst

*12/11/09*
Sandpiper, Octochick, analysis and Flechette
Hope this isn't you today, we want you to have a great day!


----------



## Angela

Saturday, December 12










_*Brenda, sam, williamlaney & S.REID ! !*_​


----------



## intinst

*12/12/09*
Brenda, sam, williamlaney, S.REID 
Hope it is a wonderful day'!


----------



## Anju 

Hey Brenda, sam, williamlaney & S.REID - will you share this wonderful cake intinst got for you, sure looks yummy, and a good indication you will have a terrific day. Happy Birthday!


----------



## intinst

* 12/13/09*
 buddyswife,
Yarr! Hope ye be havin' a grand birthday!


----------



## Anju 

Good Morning buddyswife - hope you have a wonderful birthday today!


----------



## Anju 

Happy Unbirthday today all you kindlers!


----------



## Angela

12/13/09



_*buddyswife ! !*_​
Sorry I missed your day!


----------



## Angela

Tuesday, December 15



_*Kindy, Damian Santiago, susanb1971 & deblob1966 ! !*_​


----------



## intinst

*12/15/09*
Kindy, Damian Santiago, 
susanb1971 and deblob1966,   
Wishing you all a very happy Birthday!


----------



## Anju 

WOW looks like a BIG Birthday Party is in store - hope y'all party safely and don't eat too much cake 

Happy Birthday Kindy, Damian Santiago,
susanb1971 and deblob1966


----------



## Angela

Wednesday, December 16



_*Dave A Vance ! !*_​


----------



## Anju 

Dave A Vance hope you have a great day and lots of presents, or at least cake!


----------



## intinst

*12/16/09*
Dave A Vance
Wishing you a very


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

Happy Birthday,Dave A Vance !


----------



## intinst

12/17/09 (early)
Since no one has claimed the day, I hope everyone has a very Merry unbirthday!


----------



## Anju 

If Susan felt better she would probabably furnish the tea - or Prof Crash - for the Unbirthday Party!

Happy Unbirthday all you kindlers! and Nookers! and Sonyers (?) ! and other e-readers!


----------



## geoffthomas

And a very happy unbirthday to Intinst and Dona for keeping the birthday people remembered each day.

Just sayin......


----------



## kevindorsey

HB and happy holidays!  Let the cake cutting begin!


----------



## Anju 

robin.goodfellow, MeganW, Scholast1c today is a special day just for you guys - hope you will be safe and warm today and have a terrific time.

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## intinst

*12/18/09*
robin.goodfellow, 
MeganW and Scholast1c


----------



## geoffthomas

Robin Goodfellow - sure wish you would come back to KB.

MeganW - my best wishes for continued success in your endeavors (all made easier by being a year older)  

And Scholastic1c - Just plain happy birthday.


----------



## MeganW

geoffthomas said:


> Robin Goodfellow - sure wish you would come back to KB.
> 
> MeganW - my best wishes for continued success in your endeavors (all made easier by being a year older)
> 
> And Scholastic1c - Just plain happy birthday.


Thank you so much, everyone! (and Geoff!) 

Megan


----------



## Anju 

December 19, 2009

hipquest, Tricia, pdegnan, robinsloan looks like intinst stayed up most of the night making your birthday celebration happy - so you have to do with me for now.

Hope you have a terrific day and if you are in the NE you stay safe and have lots of fun in the snow!


----------



## intinst

*12/19/09*
 hipquest, Tricia, 
pdegnan and robinsloan
Just wanted to say to all of you:








And wish you many more!


----------



## intinst

12/20/09
Once again, no one has claimed this day. 
I thought that it might be time to take a break from all the hustle and bustle.
Pina Colada, anyone?


----------



## Anju 

atta boy intinst!  That should help those on the East cost feel better!


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> Pina Colada, anyone?


Yes please!


----------



## intinst

Susan in VA said:


> Yes please!


Here you go!


----------



## Susan in VA

Perfect!


----------



## intinst

*12/21/09*
 bosslady402, misterwilson and jackdane875 
  I made a cake for you all to enjoy and here it...
Fluffy! What have you done?








Well, I hope the rest of your day goes better, Happy Birthday, all!


----------



## Anju 

bosslady402, misterwilson and jackdane875 hope you guys are warm and inside and don't have to work this week so you can enjoy your birthdays! Happy happy day!


----------



## intinst

*12/22/09*
 ladyknight33


----------



## ladyknight33

thank you. maybe i will win a GC in the end of year drawing.


----------



## Anju 

Good Happy Birthday Morning ladyknight33, you are checking on your cake awfully early this morning and didn't even get one! Hope you have a terrific day and win one of those GC's that wold be pretty neat, 'cept I want one too


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday ladyknight33


----------



## intinst

*12/23/09*
homecatmom, KindleJaneRRT, J.E.Johnson and saraaah09
Wishing you all a very Happy Birthday!


----------



## Anju 

Nice Big Cake intinst made for homecatmom, KindleJaneRRT, J.E.Johnson and saraaah09 for y'alls birthdays

Hope you have a wonderful and happy birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday homecatmom, KindleJaneRRT, J.E.Johnson and saraaah09


----------



## intinst

12/24/09
ladynightshade and Haolin 








Hope you don't feel like crying, 
We want it to be a happy birthday!​


----------



## Anju 

Happy Birthday ladynightshade and Haolin  - hope you have a terrific BIRTHDAY and lots of BIRTHDAY presents and CAKE and ICE CREAM


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday ladynightshade and Haolin


----------



## intinst

*12/25/09*
B-Kay 1325, jesspark, 
RodgzK and thephantomsgirl 








And a very Happy Birthday!​


----------



## Angela

Due to holiday craziness and having grandkids and other family in for the holidays this past week, I have been unable to spend time on KB. I apologize for missing so many birthdays. So...



_*robin.goodfellow, MeganW, Scholast1c, hipquest, Tricia, dpegnan, robinsloan, bosslady402, misterwilson, jackdane875, ladyknight33, homecatmom, KindleJaneRRT, J.E.Johnson, saraaah09, ladynightshade and Haolin ! !*_​


----------



## Angela

Friday, December 25



_*B-Kay 1323, jesspark, RodgzK and thephantomsgirl ! !*_

*and a very MERRY CHRISTMAS to everyone!*​


----------



## F1Wild

I feel so terrible that I discovered this thread late and have not kept up with giving Happy Birthday cheers for so many so......

Happiest of happy birthdays to everyone who had one this year (yes, you!)!!!!!


----------



## Anju 

B-Kay 1325, jesspark,
RodgzK and thephantomsgirl 

Happy Birthday and I hope you get lots of BIRTHDAY presents, as well as those others under the tree. And if you don't want any of that fruitcake, send it on to me - I love it!


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday B-Kay 1325, jesspark, RodgzK and thephantomsgirl


----------



## BTackitt

Happy Birthday Jesus.


----------



## geoffthomas

Amen.


----------



## intinst

*12/26/09*
tlshaw, LuvzWDW and RangerXenos
Wishing you a wonderful Birthday!


----------



## Anju 

I wonder where intinst found those roses? Maybe Mexico? Are they real? Sure look like it!

Hope that cake helps tlshaw, LuvzWDW and RangerXenos have a wonderful birthday.


----------



## intinst

12/27/09
Ignatius and luvkin
Happy Birthday!! Happy Birthday!! Happy Birthday!! Happy Birthday!! Happy Birthday!!
Hope you both have a wonderful day!


----------



## Anju 

Ignatius and luvkin I, and all of us, at KB hope you have a terrific Birthday today!

Aren't you glad that intinst doesn't charge for these beautiful cakes he spends so much time making? Wow, what another beautiful work of art.


----------



## intinst

*12/28/09*
varga77
Wishing you a very


----------



## Anju 

Happy Birthday to varga77
Happy Birthday to varga77
Happy Birthday dear varga77
Happy Birthday to you!

Hope you have a terrific day.

and Happy 24th anniversary to me and Jimmy


----------



## Anju 

December 29, 2009

Happy Birthday Silerae, Christinac130 (and our good friend Steve aka Santa)
Hope you have a wonderful day and lots of cake and ice cream and those presents you wanted earlier this week but someone was holding off for *your* birthday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wow.
I missed a couple - so here goes (to catch up):

Happy Birthday 
tlshaw and LuvzWDW and RangerXenos and Ignatius and luvkin and varga77 and Silerae and Christinac130

Just sayin......


----------



## intinst

*12/30/09*
jefftessin








Well, that didn't work out, 
Hope you have a great Birthday anyway!​


----------



## Anju 

jefftessin intinst is just trying to make you think he made you a birthday cake, but with his new working hours, we are not sure what he is up to, but we do know all of us

Wish you a Happy Birthday, cake or not


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday jefftessin


----------



## intinst

*12/31/09*
gigglebox1231,
nokegchris and
eldereno
We want to wish you a very


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday gigglebox1231, nokegchris and eldereno


----------



## Anju 

NOW we know where those sea lions from San Francisco went, they were practicing a Happy Birthday celebration for

gigglebox1231,
nokegchris and
eldereno

Have a wonderful birthday!


----------



## intinst

1/1/10
wilderf353, frojazz, das001, MartinaKimballaw97, 
Josephsanchez42, genealogy, and alicehenry123
Whew, with this many people, I figured I better have a big, special cake!


----------



## Anju 

Do hope this cake is big enough  Hope you have a terrific Birthday wilderf353, frojazz, das001, MartinaKimballaw97,
Josephsanchez42, genealogy, and alicehenry123 and my nephew Freddie


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

wilderf353, frojazz, das001, MartinaKimballaw97, 
Josephsanchez42, genealogy, and alicehenry123

Happy New Years Birthday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday wilderf353, frojazz, das001, MartinaKimballaw97,Josephsanchez42, genealogy, and alicehenry123


----------



## intinst

*1/2/10*
bsanford1965
Wanting to wish you a very
Happy Birthday!


----------



## Anju 

bsanford1965 are you a farmer or wanna be farmer?  If so this is a terrific cake intinst made for you!  Hope all that white does not indicate snow you are having to work in


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

Happy Birthday,bsanford1965


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday bsanford1965


----------



## intinst

*1/3/10*
Anne, epi10mg, geoffthomas, LADennis, timoran,
gordentelman, justinmorgan2, kennethtimson 
and AMelMelhado
Wishing every one of you a very Happy Birthday!
(If there isn't enough cake to go around, have one of the cupcakes, OK?)


----------



## Anju 

Leave it to Geoff to want to have a BIG birthday bash!  For that you have to share all that cake with your birthday buddies !

Happy Birthday Anne, epi10mg, *[size=18pt]geoffthomas*, LADennis, timoran,
gordentelman, justinmorgan2, kennethtimson
and AMelMelhado and hope you all have a wonderful day![/size]

just sayin'


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

Anne, epi10mg, geoffthomas, LADennis, timoran,
gordentelman, justinmorgan2, kennethtimson
and AMelMelhado .

Happy Birthday to you all!


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday Anne, epi10mg, LADennis, timoran, gordentelman, justinmorgan2, kennethtimson and AMelMelhado

And thank you for the good wishes, Dona.
And Intinst -wonderful cake, as always.


----------



## Anju 

4 January 2010

NYCKindleFan, jeffjackson2, Library Chick, No cake this morning, diet time from the holidays  just lots of wishes for a wonderful happy birthday


----------



## intinst

*1/4/10*
NYCKindleFan,jeffjackson2, Library Chick
What a treat we have for you!
Henrietta the Hippo has agreed to sing the 
Happy Birthday song just for you!
(Humor her, will you? She doesn't get her 
way she mopes something terrible.)


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday NYCKindleFan, jeffjackson2 and Library Chick


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

Happy Birthday,NYCKindleFan,jeffjackson2, Library Chick


----------



## intinst

*1/5/10*
joshmcmains, concrete_queen
and dcatcher211
 Hope you all have a great Birthday!


----------



## Anju 

joshmcmains, concrete_queen
and dcatcher211 Happy Birthday y'all, hope you have a warm, fuzzy and wonderful day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday joshmcmains, concrete_queen and dcatcher211


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

joshmcmains, concrete_queen and dcatcher211

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!


----------



## intinst

*1/6/10*
No one claims the day and I'm cold. Let's have a beach party:






























We can party till the sun goes down








Then we can have the fireworks!


----------



## Anju 

I'm with you intinst - let's have some fun!  Too bad sjc's computer is down - again - she could probably use some margaritas  

Happy Day all you kindlers


----------



## geoffthomas

Ahhhhhh.
Intinst and Dona you have lured me onto your beach for a beautiful celebration.

Just sayin......


----------



## Anju 

Sad Puppy and Micdiddy if you stay warm and careful you should have a terrific birthday

Happy Birthday


----------



## intinst

*1/7/10*
Sad Puppy and Micdiddy
 Wishing you both a very


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday Sad Puppy and Micdiddy

Just sayin......


----------



## intinst

1/8/10
No one claims the day so it is an official Unbirthday Party!








Everyone help themselves to cake 








And Drinks!


----------



## Anju 

Happy Unbirthday everyone!  Enjoy the party!


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

A Happy Day to all of us!


----------



## geoffthomas

A very happy unbirthday to you!


----------



## Anju 

KindleGirl, StarbucksAddict I/We hope you have a wonderful birthday and have the opportunity to stay warm and fuzzy for your birthday


----------



## intinst

*1/9/10*
KindleGirl and StarbucksAddict
 Hope you both have a wonderful day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday KindleGirl and StarbucksAddict


----------



## intinst

*1/10/10*
DottyG and rossy
Poor Frisky is sad because 
no one else wants to share her Birthday cake, 
You two won't mind, I'm sure?
It's a sardine and anchovy cake,
but you won't let that stop you, will you? 
Hope it is a grand day for both of you, 
in spite of the cake!


----------



## Anju 

DottyG and rossy hope you enjoy your birthday, and get another cake as well, after all one cake isn't enough for 3 birthday celebratoins!


----------



## intinst

*1/11/10*
 Kindling is Kool and harfner
Wishing you both a very Happy Birthday!


----------



## Anju 

Kool and harfner hope you enjoy your birthday today and have a nice warm day


----------



## intinst

*1/12/10*
 MCJames, pabozem, 
mebsers and adamjames
 Hope you have a very


----------



## Anju 

MCJames, pabozem,
mebsers and adamjames Hope you have
a very Happy and Warm Birthday


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy belated birthday for Jan 10th to DottyG and rossy


----------



## geoffthomas

And also belated wishes to Kool and harfner for birthdays on the 11th


----------



## geoffthomas

And Happy Birthday today to the foursome: MCJames, pabozem, mebsers and adamjames


----------



## kevindorsey

Happy BD to my mom, I know she reads these forums!


----------



## Anju 

kevindorsey said:


> Happy BD to my mom, I know she reads these forums!


Very Happy Birthday to your Mom from me as well!


----------



## intinst

*1/13/10*
quickfics, Adriane, brendon, RamTheHammer, 
William Woodall, LilGir and IceJello
 We are just tickled that you are members of KindleBoards
and want to wish you all a Very Happy Birthday!


----------



## Anju 

What a party this is going to be today! WOO HOO

quickfics, Adriane, brendon, RamTheHammer,
William Woodall, LilGir and IceJello

Happy Birthday everyone, have a terrific day


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday to the crowd: quickfics, Adriane, brendon, RamTheHammer, William Woodall, LilGir and IceJello


----------



## Anju 

*Happy Birthday corey3815, hope it is a great day and you get lots of presents and time to enjoy your kindle*


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday corey3815


----------



## intinst

*1/14/10*
 Corey3815
 Hoping you have a very


----------



## intinst

1/15/10
 JoDawn, Scheherazade,
MoonOtter and smalcolm
 Wishing you all a very


----------



## Anju 

Happy birthday to you
happy birthday to you
happy birthday happy birthday
happy birthday to y'all!

Hope it is terrific JoDawn, Scheherazade,
MoonOtter and smalcolm


----------



## drenee

Happy Birthday to all of our KB friends today.  
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday JoDawn, Scheherazade, MoonOtter and smalcolm

I guess we will have to wish Scheherazade a good Bday on some other thread also.


----------



## intinst

*1/16/10*
SongbirdVB, Trilby, Karen_McQ, rossaudrey and Geoff
Hope you all have a wonderful birthday, 
enjoy the frosting! (it's non fat!)


----------



## Dana

[size=16pt]*Happy Birthday SongbirdVB, Trilby, Karen_McQ, rossaudrey, and Geoff!*

--------------


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday SongbirdVB, Trilby, Karen_McQ, rossaudrey, and Geoff!


----------



## Anju 

SongbirdVB, Trilby, Karen_McQ, rossaudrey and Geoff hope you guys have a wonderful birthday!


----------



## intinst

*1/17/10*
sem, beachgr, Latjoe and chango
Hope you all have a wonderful Birthday!


----------



## Anju 

sem, beachgr, Latjoe and changohope you have a happy birthday and enjoy those fresh raspberries I got for intinst to use on your cake!


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday to sem, beachgr, Latjoe and changohope


----------



## Anju 

1/18/10

*Happy Birthday Jessrof, HomeDiva hope the snow is not going to keep you from celebrating a wonderful birthday for you and all kindlers who are celebrating today and just not telling us *


----------



## intinst

*1/18/10*
Jessrof and HomeDiva,
Wishing both of you a very Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday Jessrof, HomeDiva


----------



## Anju 

January 19, 2010

GreenThumb, chrhup all of us at kindleboards hope you have a wonderful happy birthday


----------



## intinst

1/19/10
 GreenThumb and chrhup,
Wishing you a very Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday GreenThumb and chrhup


----------



## Anju 

January 20, 2010

Happy Birthday bellapixie, Rie142, gwsawyer I hope you have a wonderful day.

You do know you will be sharing a birthday with neversleepsawink's new addition to their family? Due today at 11 ish!

Hopefully intinst will be by later with some cake for you.


----------



## intinst

1/20/10
bellapixie, Rie142 and gwsawyer


----------



## geoffthomas

_Happy Birthday bellapixie, Rie142 and gwsawyer!_


----------



## intinst

*1/21/10*
Lynn Bullman


----------



## Anju 

Lynn Bullman I hope today is a *very very very* good day for you!

Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday Lynn Bullman


----------



## Anju 

mydreamywish, lexie22, gzigoris, kjhart0133 
just wishing you a Very Happy Birthday with lots of cake and ice cream and friends and family gathered around, if that is what you wish


----------



## Dana

*Happy birthday mydreamywish, lexie22, gzigoris, and kjhart0133!*


----------



## intinst

1/22/10
mydreamywish, lexie22,
gzigoris and kjhart0133


----------



## intinst

*1/23/10*
 Googlegirl, Greggyoung, 
Quiltville and saraaah10
Happy Birthday to all you party animals!


----------



## Dana

*Happy birthday Googlegirl, Greggyoung, Quiltville, and saraaah10!*


----------



## Anju 

Looks like it is *PARTY TIME* Googlegirl, Greggyoung,
Quiltville and saraaah10 and just for your birthday! WOO HOO


----------



## intinst

*1/24/10*
Susan B, gadgetgirl003, 
temporary rockstar and alminc
We've got the cake!








And the Hats!








Must be time for your birthday party!​


----------



## Anju 

Good mornin' Susan B, gadgetgirl003,
temporary rockstar and alminc hope you have a wonderful party for your birthday, sorry I can't make it.


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday Susan B, gadgetgirl003, temporary rockstar and alminc


----------



## intinst

*1/25/10*
 Hazel
 Wishing you a very


----------



## Dana

HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## Anju 

Happy Birthday to you Hazel
Happy Birthday to you Hazel
Happy Birthday to you Hazel
Happy Birthday to youuuuuuuuuuu

Hope it is a terrific day!


----------



## intinst

*1/26/10*
Crisalyn B. Sachi and jmkwriter
Didn't have time for a cake, 
would you settle for some cupcakes?









Anyway, hope you have a great Birthday!
​


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday Crisalyn B. Sachi and jmkwriter


----------



## Anju 

OOOOOO cupcakes are good! Los of icing too! WOW what a wonderful thought for a birthday just for Crisalyn B. Sachi and jmkwriter hope you have a terrific birthday

and Happy Anniversary to Margaret and her DH


----------



## intinst

*1/27/10*
Kindgirl, kwirges, youngchicken, 
 jwirtz and TaylorSiluwe 
We are rolling out the Birthday cake and wishes for all of you! 
Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Anju 

Kindgirl, kwirges, youngchicken,
jwirtz and TaylorSiluwe today is your special birthday
hope it is a terrific one for each of you


----------



## Dana

*Happy Birthday Kindgirl, kwirges, youngchicken, jwirtz, and TaylorSiluwe!*


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday Kindgirl, kwirges, youngchicken, jwirtz, and TaylorSiluwe


----------



## intinst

*1/28/10*
Mandy and purplethistle


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday Mandy and purplethistle

and yes, it had to be purple letters for purplethistle's day.


----------



## Anju 

As a friendly newscaster says, Thursday is connected to Friday, so you can celebrate your birthdays

Mandy and purplethistle,

all weekend! WOO WOO

Hope you like purple Mandy


----------



## intinst

1/29/10
A Great Big Happy Birthday to
Xopher, ac7k and Kangablue!


----------



## geoffthomas

_*Happy Birthday to Xopher, ac7k and Kangablue*_


----------



## Anju 

A Great Big Happy Birthday to
Xopher, ac7k and Kangablue!

Enjoy your day!


----------



## intinst

*1/30/10*
Kate, Carol Hanrahan and teeljay
Hope you all can take it easy today 
and have a very Happy Birthday!


----------



## Anju 

[size=16pt]Kate, Carol Hanrahan and teeljay I just bet you wish you are where the birthday cake indicates nice warm weather! Happy Birthday![/size]


----------



## geoffthomas

_*Happy Birthday Kate, Carol Hanrahan and teeljay*_


----------



## intinst

*1/30/10*
 Meriflower
 Wishing you a very


----------



## Anju 

Hope you have a very happy birthday Meriflower


----------



## geoffthomas

_*happy birthday Meriflower*_


----------



## Dana

*Happy Birthday to lostknitter, ginyj78 (30), derek2751 (30), david2751 (30), Timferras!*

​
​


----------



## Anju 

February 1, 2010

NOTICE NOTICE today is
lostknitter, ginyj78, derek2751, david2751, Timferras

BIRTHDAYS

Be sure and wish them a happy birthday and lots of hugs​


----------



## intinst

2/1/1
lostknitter, ginyj78, derek2751, david2751, Timferras
It's your birthday, you can eat cake and ice cream if you want!


----------



## geoffthomas

_*Happy Birthday lostknitter, ginyj78, derek2751, david2751 and Timferras*_


----------



## intinst

2/2/10
lokkent, winge981, DelusionsVision, joshuakong, 
Kerk8899, mistyclements9, janebrown71


----------



## geoffthomas

*Happy Birthday all!*
_lokkent, winge981, DelusionsVision, joshuakong, Kerk8899, mistyclements9 and janebrown71_


----------



## Anju 

Let's party! It's your birthday lokkent, winge981, DelusionsVision, joshuakong,
Kerk8899, mistyclements9, janebrown71


----------



## Dana

Happy Birthday Newbie Girl, dsalerni, josephtiman, and marina1!


----------



## Anju 

Feb 3 2010

Today is going to be a Terrific Day, just because it is your birthdays! WOOOOOOO WOOOOOOO

Newbie Girl, dsalerni, josephtiman, marina1

Enjoy to the fullest


----------



## geoffthomas

_*Happy Birthday Newbie Girl, dsalerni, josephtiman and marina1
*_


----------



## intinst

*2/4/10*
  Erich, L Brandt and henrymason7
A wish for you to have a very Happy Birthday 
and a leopard print cake!


----------



## Dana

Happy Birthday Erich, L Brandt, and henrymason7!


----------



## geoffthomas

_*Happy Birthday Erich, L Brandt, and henrymason7*_


----------



## Anju 

2/4/10

Wow that leopard print cake looks yummy, but also looks like a great big ball 

Hope Erich, L Brandt and henrymason7 today is a terrific birthday for y'all, Enjoy the day.


----------



## intinst

*2/5/10*
Steph H, Gary Edward and turboman
Hope your Birthdays are Happy Ones!


----------



## Dana

Steph H,Gary Edward,and turboman,



I hope your birthdays are as wonderful as you are! Party Time!!!


----------



## Anju 

Feb 5 2010

Steph H, Gary Edward and turboman I just wonder what is in the package intinst has ready for you  hmmmmmm could it be cake  now all we need is the ice cream and we can party for your birthdays until sjc comes with the margaritas


----------



## geoffthomas

_*Happy Birthday Steph H, Gary Edward and turboman   * _


----------



## intinst

*2/6/10*
hazeldazel, foogrrl and Benjamin2251
 Hope your special day is a happy one!


----------



## Anju 

hazeldazel, foogrrl and Benjamin2251 hope if you are snowed in you have a wonderful day, and hope if you are not snowed in it is still a wonderful day because it is a wonderful day for a birthday ​


----------



## geoffthomas

_*Happy Birthday hazeldazel, foogrrl and Benjamin2251 *_


----------



## Dana

Happy Birthday hazeldazel, foogrrl and Benjamin2251!

​


----------



## intinst

*2/7/10*
NurseLisa, sobk2, Sporadic and KLBrady
 Hope you all have a wonderful birthday!


----------



## intinst

2/7/10
Herrew, Hurray, It is Anju's Birthday!
Happy Birthday Dona!


----------



## Anju 

7 feb 10

NurseLisa, sobk2, Sporadic and KLBrady and VG

Hope your day is as wonderful as mine is going to be! Happy Birthday y'all


----------



## Anju 

intinst said:


> 2/7/10
> Herrew, Hurray, It is Anju's Birthday!
> Happy Birthday Dona!


AWWWWW Thank you so much intinst! and the rest of y'all too!


----------



## Dana

Happy Birthday *Anju No. 469*, NurseLisa, sobk2, Sporadic, and KLBrady!​
​


----------



## drenee

Happy Birthday, Dona.  

deb


----------



## geoffthomas

_*Happy Birthday NurseLisa, sobk2, Sporadic and KLBrady*_

You are lucky to share a birthday with *Anju No. 469*, otherwise known as our own _Dona_.

Happy Birthday my friend.
I hope that these wishes find you feeling ok.
And that your plans are progressing.
And that the new house gets started soon, too.

Just sayin.....


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

Anju No. 469, NurseLisa, sobk2, Sporadic, and KLBrady

Happy Birthday to you all!


----------



## Anju 

Thanks y'all -


----------



## intinst

*2/8/10*
 ta2lady
 Wishing you a very happy birthday!


----------



## Anju 

ta2lady I hope you have a terrific birthday and don't have to go to work today if you are in the snowy NE, actually hope you don't have to go to work today and can stay home and celebrate with your kindle.


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday ta2lady


----------



## intinst

*2/9/10*
katiekat1066 and Greg Staten,
Hope you both have very happy birthdays!


----------



## Anju 

Happy Happy WARM Birthday katiekat1066 and Greg Staten

Hope your day is terrific.


----------



## geoffthomas

_*Happy Birthday katiekat1066 and Greg Staten*_


----------



## Anju 

Feb 10, 2010

Happy Burdday to you guys
Happy burdday you guys
happy happy happy burdday and hope you are warm and have power!

AlanBenjamin84, meyer261, Rhodahill


----------



## geoffthomas

_*Happy Birthday AlanBenjamin84, meyer261 and Rhodahill*_


----------



## intinst

*2/10/10*
AlanBenjamin84, meyer261 and  Rhodahill
Hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## intinst

*2/10/11* 
NAmbrose, geronimo14, markoz and playfulkarenb
 Wishing you a very happy birthday!


----------



## Anju 

OHHHH what a pretty cake intinst has gotten for you. Hope NAmbrose, geronimo14, markoz and playfulkarenb you have a wonderful birthday, and save a piece of cake for me.


----------



## angelad

Happy Happy Happy Happy BDAY MOM!


----------



## geoffthomas

_*Happy Birthday NAmbrose, geronimo14, markoz and playfulkarenb*_


----------



## Anju 

Feb 12, 2010

Happy Birthday char0917 - hope you have a terrific start of a terrific week-end.


----------



## geoffthomas

_*Happy Birthday char0917*_


----------



## intinst

2/12/10
Oh My Gosh, it's char0917 birthday!
Hope it is a great one!








p.s. Your cake tastes very good


----------



## intinst

*2/13/10*
glassfctr and jenshae
Arr, Mateys, Hope tis' 
a fine Birthday you'll be havin'!


----------



## Dana

*Happy Birthday glassfctr! *
​
*
Happy Birthday jenshae!*
​


----------



## Anju 

glassfctr and jenshaehope today is a terrific day for you and you find all the treasure your fellow pirates hid


----------



## geoffthomas

_*Happy Birthday glassfctr and jenshaehope*_


----------



## intinst

*2/14/10*
 AlwaysKyoot, pinky and mikajohn11
 Hoping you all have a very happy birthday!


----------



## Anju 

AlwaysKyoot, pinky and mikajohn11 hope you have a wonderful Valentine's Day and a terrific Birthday as well. Everyone is celebrating your birthday today! WOO WOO

Also Happy Birthday to my "older" sister - she ain't bigger than me, just older LOL LOL LOL


----------



## geoffthomas

_*Happy Birthday AlwaysKyoot, pinky and mikajohn11*_

And to Dona's older sister - woo hoo.


----------



## BTackitt

and me?


----------



## intinst

I am so sorry. Don't know how I missed it! 









BTackitt
Here is a birthday 
cake just for you!


----------



## intinst

*2/15/10*
jpmorgan49 & Jason Shaffer
Wishing you a very


----------



## TechBotBoy

And a big HAPPY Birthday from me too... 

          - Tbb


----------



## Dana

*Happy Birthday jpmorgan49 and Jason Shaffer!*

​


----------



## Anju 

intinst said:


> I am so sorry. Don't know how I missed it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTackitt
> Here is a birthday
> cake just for you!


I usually follow intinst's lead and missed you also - hope you had a terrific day and promise I won't forget you next year! So still following intinsts lead, here is another cake of his


----------



## Anju 

Happy Birthday jpmorgan49 & Jason Shaffer hope you enjoy your holiday and your birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

*Happy Birthday a day late BTackitt*

Like Dona, I have to admit that I did not check.
And I feel soooooo bad.

Have a great day after.


----------



## geoffthomas

*Happy Normal Birthday to jpmorgan49 & Jason Shaffer*


----------



## BTackitt

With 10,000 members, it's hard to keep up.  and like I told intinst, he and I travel in different forums most of the time, I stick to NQkindle, and the screensavers thread,  and sometimes post in the main Kindle threads.
and with 10k members, I am POSITIVE there are many more birthdays every day of people who just never bothered to put their B-day info on their profile.

SO HAPPY Birthday to EVERYONE who has a Birthday this YEAR!


----------



## intinst

*2/16/10*
 soapy70
 Here's a birthday cake just for you!
 (Hope you liked Barbie as a kid)


----------



## Dana

​
*Happy 40th Birthday soapy70!*​
​


----------



## geoffthomas

_*Happy Birthday soapy70.*_


----------



## Anju 

What beautiful cakes, and you don't have to share them with anyone soapy70!
Have a terrific day.


----------



## intinst

*2/17/10*
nickih75
Happy birthday wishes to you!


----------



## Dana

*In Celebration of nickih75's Birthday*

​


----------



## Anju 

Happy happy to you
happy happy to you
happy happy happy nickih75
happy happy to you!

Have a wonderful Day!


----------



## intinst

*2/18/10*
slowkindle
Some very Happy








Hope it is a great one!


----------



## Anju 

Happy Thursday Birthday slowkindle, enjoy your day!


----------



## geoffthomas

_*Happy Birthday slowkindle*_

It appears that no other KindleBoarder has chosen to tell us they were born on this day.
So the celebration is yours alone.
But we DO wish a happy to any others who may be lurking.

Just sayin.....


----------



## intinst

2/19/10
Jimi and NessaBug
We want to wish you both a very Happy Birthday!








Someone did mention there might be cake?​


----------



## Anju 

CAKE CAKE CAKE!!! I'm ready, going to have enough to share Jimi and NessaBug 

Hope you have a terrific birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

_*Happy Birthday Jimi and NessaBug.*_


----------



## intinst

*2/20/10*
  Britt, LCEvans and newborn,
 Hope you all have a very


----------



## Dana

*for Britt, LCEvans, and newborn!*


----------



## geoffthomas

_*Happy Birthday Britt, LCEvans and newborn*_

And we are on a countdown to Dana's Birthday.

Just sayin.....


----------



## intinst

2/21/10
chynared21, ChampAmp, RJC5XTC, CeliaHayes,potterdiane58, Kolinat and rockermtz  
Wishing you all a very Happy Birthday!
(There where so many of you we had to pay extra to get the cake trucked in!)


----------



## Dana

To: chynared21, ChampAmp, RJC5XTC, CeliaHayes, potterdiane58, Kolinat, and rockermtz


​


----------



## geoffthomas

_*Happy Birthday chynared21, ChampAmp, RJC5XTC, CeliaHayes,potterdiane58, Kolinat and rockermtz *_

Wow, what a nice group of birthday people.
They could have a party all by themselves.

And Chynared21 has not been around since late November.

Sob.....


Just sayin.....


----------



## intinst

2/22/10
AmyLR, julietw and Abby
 Wishing you a very


----------



## Dana

Happy Birthday AmyLR, julietw, and Abby!

​


----------



## geoffthomas

_*Happy Feb 22 Birthday AmyLR, julietw and Abby*_


----------



## intinst

*2/23/10*
Cindy902, purdueav8r, FSkornia and Tip10
 Wishing you a very Happy Birthday!


----------



## Dana

Happy Birthday Cindy902, purdueav8r, FSkornia, and Tip10!

​


----------



## geoffthomas

_*Happy Feb 23 Birthday Cindy902, purdueav8r, FSkornia and Tip10*_


----------



## Anju 

Cindy902, purdueav8r, FSkornia and Tip10
Happy Birthday and enjoy each day from here on out to the fullest


----------



## intinst

*2/24/10*
tricia2475 and hamiltonmark3
You can be Queen and King 
of your own Castle/Cake today!
Hope you both have a great day!


----------



## Dana

*Celebrating tricia2475's Special Day:*
​

AND​
​*hamiltonmark3*​


----------



## geoffthomas

_*Happy Feb 24th Birthday tricia2475 and hamiltonmark3*_


----------



## intinst

2/25/10
brandon12, markel and saraaah90
Hope your Birthday is all you want it to be!


----------



## Dana

Happy 22nd Birthday brandon12!


*and*


Happy 57th Birthday markel!

*
and
*

Happy 19th Birthday saraaah90!
​


----------



## geoffthomas

_*Happy Feb 25th Birthday brandon12, markel and saraaah90*_

Sharing this day, did you know that:
Born on this day in 1841 was Pierre-Auguste Renoir, French painter, graphic artist and sculptor (d. 1919) 
and
1943 - George Harrison, English musician (The Beatles) (d. 2001) 
as well as Julio Iglesias, Jr., Sean Astin, Nancy O'Dell and Tea Leoni.


----------



## intinst

*2/26/10*
KerryLynne and Gretchen
 The cat and kittens cakes are to 
wish you both a very happy birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

_*Happy Birthday for February 26th - KerryLynne and Gretchen*_

Also born on this day in were:
1802 - Victor Hugo, French writer (d. 1885)
1846 - William F. "Buffalo Bill" Cody, American frontiersman (d. 1917)
1916 - Jackie Gleason, American actor, writer, composer, and comedian (d. 1987)
1918 - Theodore Sturgeon, American writer (d. 1985) 
1928 - Fats Domino, American musician 
1932 - Johnny Cash, American singer (d. 2003)


----------



## intinst

2/27/10
Sodbuster, sarge41and DonnaFaz
 Wishing the three of you 
a very Happy Birthday!


----------



## Dana

Happy Birthday DonnaFaz!
​
Happy Birthday Sodbuster!
​

Happy Birthday sarge41!
​


----------



## Dana

* Happy Birthday Gables Girl, CS, auntmarge, Sofie, Amethyst, Marshall, momof2, Labrynth, PV Lundqvist, and gadgetgirl!*




May your day be just as special as you!​


----------



## geoffthomas

_*Happy Belated Birthday Sodbuster, sarge41and DonnaFaz*_

Sorry that I missed it yesterday.


----------



## geoffthomas

_*Happy Birthday Gables Girl, CS, auntmarge, Sofie, Amethyst, Marshall, momof2, Labrynth, PV Lundqvist, and gadgetgirl*_

It is nice to share a birthday with so many people.
February 28 is the end of the month.


----------



## Margaret

Happy birthday to you, Geoffthomas!


----------



## Dana

*Persephone76, Geoffrey, carebearmel, Jasmin Hill*



and enough cake for everyone to share!

​


----------



## geoffthomas

_*Happy Birthday Persephone76, Geoffrey, carebearmel and Jasmin Hill*_


----------



## intinst

3/2/10
mom133d, Errol R. Williams, candytx, Dana and The Fourth Doctor
 Wishing you all a great and Happy Birthday!


----------



## Dana

Thanks intinst! 

*
to
mom133d, Errol R. Williams, candytx, and The Fourth Doctor
*​


----------



## 908tracy

Happy Birthday Dana!!!!

Posting after you on the Infinity Game thread and noticing that your birthday was approaching, I made a mental note of "Tuesday" to get on here and wish you a great birthday. Hope it's a fantastic one!!!

Happy Birthday to mom133d, ErrolRWilliams, candytx, & the fourthdoctor. Make it a great one!


----------



## Anju 

Dana, mom133d, Errol R. Williams, candytx, and The Fourth Doctor hope you have a wonderful day.

I have missed so many birthdays, hope everyone will forgive me, I'll make it up sooner or later.

Geoffey and Geoff - you are special guys and hope your days were special!


----------



## geoffthomas

_*Happy Birthday mom133d, Errol R. Williams, candytx, Dana and The Fourth Doctor*_

Special wishes to our special Dana!

And thank you Dona.
I had a great Birthday in January.
And Geoffrey has just had his recently.


----------



## drenee

Happy Birthday to all of you, and especially to Dana and mom133d.  
Hope you have a wonderful day.
deb


----------



## Dana

Thank you all for the sweet birthday wishes. They have brightened my day immensely. 

I have found another birthday girl on the introduction thread...

*Happy Birthday Gail K!

Please pull up a chair and have a piece of cake with us!* 

​


----------



## intinst

3/3/10
Cindergayle, traciharmon3, rosetodd24, rosetodd33, lorenbartlett16, 
jennifferhoskin08, kristofferrichards, kouahmad286, kouahmad289, 
green297, paydayloans, Benton100 and SheilaRiddle 
Wow, that's a lot of people, I had to find a really big cake for you to share!
Hope you all have a wonderful birthday!


----------



## Dana

*Happy Birthday 
Cindergayle, traciharmon3, rosetodd24, rosetodd33, lorenbartlett16, jennifferhoskin08, kristofferrichards, kouahmad286, kouahmad289, green297, paydayloans, Benton100, and SheilaRiddle*



​


----------



## geoffthomas

For the 3rd of March:

_*Happy Birthday Cindergayle, traciharmon3, rosetodd24, rosetodd33, lorenbartlett16, jennifferhoskin08, kristofferrichards, kouahmad286, kouahmad289, green297, paydayloans, Benton100 and SheilaRiddle.   * _

Boy that takes a long time to scroll across, wooeeee.

Did you know that The Japanese Doll Festival (雛祭り, Hina-matsuri?), or Girls' Day, is held on March 3?
Speaking of Olympic hockey games, in 1875 - The first ever organized indoor game of ice hockey is played in Montreal, Canada as recorded in The Montreal Gazette. 
In 1923 - TIME magazine is published for the first time. 
It was only in 1931 - The United States officially adopts The Star-Spangled Banner as its national anthem.

Others with Birthdays today:
1847 - Alexander Graham Bell, 1911 - Jean Harlow, 1962 - Jackie Joyner-Kersee and 1982 - Jessica Biel.


----------



## Dana

March 04, 2010:

Happy Birthday stu11926, CegAbq, Arylkin, gary.taylor, and brentcrimson!



May you have a fantastic birthday full of fun, friends, and frivolity!​


----------



## intinst

3/5/10
KITSAP KINDLER and mathys123
Hope you have a sparkling day!


----------



## Dana

*KITSAP KINDLER*

*and*


*mathys123*​


----------



## loca

H Elated B Dana, Kitsap and others.


----------



## geoffthomas

For March 4th:

_*Happy Birthday stu11926, CegAbq, Arylkin, gary.taylor, and brentcrimson*_

On this day:
March 4th was the day of the United States presidential inauguration from 1798 to 1933.
1797 - In the first ever peaceful transfer of power between elected leaders in modern times, John Adams is sworn in as President of the United States, succeeding George Washington. 
1877 - Tchaikovsky's ballet Swan Lake receives its première performance at the Bolshoi Theatre in Moscow.

Others with March 4th birthdays:
1394 - Henry the Navigator, 1678 - Antonio Vivaldi, 1888 - Knute Rockne, 1938 - Paula Prentiss, 1958 - Patricia Heaton and 1969 - Chastity Bono.

For March 5th:

_*Happy Birthday KITSAP KINDLER and mathys123*_

Others with March 5th birthdays:
1133 - King Henry II of England, 1908 - Sir Rex Harrison, 1936 - Dean Stockwell, 1955 - Penn Jillette, 1958 - Andy Gibb and 1974 - Eva Mendes,


----------



## intinst

*3/6/10*
PortlandZinMan, Augurin, JoeSage, 
Jane Bled, BillySpencer and candylady
It's your Birthdays? Well, Hot Dog, let's party!


----------



## Dana

*Happy Birthday 
PortlandZinMan, Augurin, JoeSage, Jane Bled, BillySpencer, candylady and VICTORIA*



*May you have a fabulous birthday weekend filled with all the things you love most!*​


----------



## geoffthomas

For the 6th of March:

_*Happy Birthday to PortlandZinMan, Augurin, JoeSage, Jane Bled, BillySpencer, candylady and VICTORIA*_

On this day:
March 6th was the day of in 1820 that The Missouri Compromise was signed into law by President James Monroe. 
1836 - Texas Revolution: Battle of the Alamo - After a thirteen day siege by an army of 3,000 Mexican troops, the 187 Texas volunteers defending the Alamo are defeated and the fort is captured.
1946 - Ho Chi Minh signs an agreement with France which recognizes Vietnam as an autonomous state in the Indochinese Federation and the French Union.

Others with March 4th birthdays:
1475 - Michelangelo, 1619 - Cyrano de Bergerac, 1806 - Elizabeth Barrett Browning, 1923 - Ed McMahon, 1926 - Alan Greenspan, 1927 - Gordon Cooper, 1944 - Mary Wilson and 1947 - Rob Reiner.


----------



## intinst

*3/7/10*
 ElLector and pobetober,
Frisky and I want to wish you both a


----------



## geoffthomas

For the 7th of March,

_*Happy Birthday to ElLector and pobetober*_


----------



## Dana

*Happy Birthday Wishes to ElLector and pobetober!*



*May your day be filled with everything you love and nothing you hate! * 

​


----------



## drenee

Happy birthday ElLector and pobetober.  
deb


----------



## Dana

March 8, 2010:


*to sjc, peterhart8, loonlover, Homebru, and lisa.m! * 



*May you each have a special day filled with the things that make you smile!*​


----------



## intinst

3/8/10
Happy Birthday, Lover! er, ah, Loonlover!


----------



## intinst

*3/8/10*
 sjc, lisa.m, Homebru and peterhart8
 Hope you all have a very Happy Birthday!


----------



## ElLector

Dana said:


> [size=18pt]*Happy Birthday Wishes to ElLector and pobetober!*​





Dana said:


> *May your day be filled with everything you love and nothing you hate! *
> 
> ​


Thank you ALL for the birthday wishes!!!!


----------



## drenee

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SJC AND LOONLOVER.


----------



## geoffthomas

For Monday, the 8th of March:

_*Happy Birthday to sjc, peterhart8, loonlover, Homebru, and lisa.m*_

Yeah - loonlover - it isn't every day that intinst can wish his "special person" happy birthday.


----------



## loonlover

geoffthomas said:


> Yeah - loonlover - it isn't every day that intinst can wish his "special person" happy birthday.


Thank goodness! I will say he has always remembered my birthday and our anniversary. I've been lucky that way.


----------



## intinst

3/9/10
Kindled Spirit, pamorgan and vrc84
 Jabba and I want to wish you three a very








 Hope you don't mind the Star Wars theme, 
Had it for a while and have been dying to use it!


----------



## geoffthomas

For Tuesday, the 9th of March:
March 9 is the 68th day of the year in the Gregorian calendar. There are 297 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Kindled Spirit, pamorgan and vrc84*_

On this day:
March 9th was the day 
1796 - Napoléon Bonaparte marries his first wife, Joséphine de Beauharnais
1862 - American Civil War: The USS Monitor and CSS Virginia fight to a draw in the Battle of Hampton Roads, the first battle between two ironclad warships.
1959 - The Barbie doll makes its debut at the American International Toy Fair in New York.

Others with March 9th birthdays:
1454 - Amerigo Vespucci, 1932 - Keely Smith, American singer, 1942 - Mark Lindsay, (Paul Revere & The Raiders), 1943 - Bobby Fischer, American chess player and 1943 - Charles Gibson.


----------



## Dana

*Kindled Spirit, pamorgan, and vrc84!
*​


----------



## kevindorsey

HB to all of you that are born on March 9th.


----------



## Dana

March 10, 2010:

*Happy Birthday
lynninva, stinsmom, andc39*


*
May your day be filled with everything that brings you joy! *
​


----------



## geoffthomas

For Wednesday, the 10th of March:
March 10 is the 69th day of the year in the Gregorian calendar. There are 296 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to lynninva, stinsmom and andc39*_

On this day:
March 10th was the day in 1804 - Louisiana Purchase: In St. Louis, Missouri, a formal ceremony is conducted to transfer ownership of the Louisiana Territory from France to the United States. 
1876 - Alexander Graham Bell makes the first successful telephone call by saying "Mr. Watson, come here, I want to see you." 
1977 - Rings of Uranus: Astronomers discover rings around Uranus.

Others with March 10th birthdays:
1888 - Barry Fitzgerald, Irish actor, 1940 - Chuck Norris, 1958 - Sharon Stone and 1983 - Carrie Underwood.


----------



## intinst

*3/10/10*
  lynninva, stinsmom, andc39
Hope you have a very happy birthday!


----------



## cheerio

My wife is 3/16


----------



## intinst

cheerio said:


> My wife is 3/16


Name?


----------



## intinst

*3/11/10*
Dallas and FallenSeraph
You've been hearing "Later, Alligator"
and "After While, Crocodile"
But it is finally here! Hope your 
birthday is a happy one!







​


----------



## Dana

*FallenSeraph*

*
and*



*Dallas*


​


----------



## geoffthomas

For Thursday, the 11th of March:
March 11 is the 70th day of the year in the Gregorian calendar. There are 295 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Dallas and FallenSeraph*_
On this day:
1888 - The Great Blizzard of 1888 begins along the eastern seaboard of the United States, shutting down commerce and killing more than 400. 
1990 - Lithuania declares itself independent from the Soviet Union.

Others with March 11th birthdays:
1898 - Dorothy Gish, 1903 - Lawrence Welk, 1926 - Reverend Ralph Abernathy, 1931 - Rupert Murdoch, 1934 - Sam Donaldson and 1950 - Bobby McFerrin.


----------



## intinst

*3/12/10*
  Suzanne and LSbookend
 Wishing the two of you a very


----------



## geoffthomas

For Friday, the 12th of March:
March 12 is the 71th day of the year in the Gregorian calendar. There are 294 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Suzanne and LSbookend*_
On this day:
1912 - The Girl Guides (later renamed the Girl Scouts of the USA) are founded in the United States. 
2003 - Missing teenager Elizabeth Smart is found in Sandy, Utah.

Others with March 12th birthdays:
1922 - Jack Kerouac, 1923 - Wally Schirra, 1932 - Barbara Feldon, 1946 - Liza Minnelli, 1947 - Mitt Romney and 1948 - James Taylor.


----------



## intinst

Since the day is unclaimed, It must be an UNBIRTHDAY!








Hope it is a good one, KindleBoarders!


----------



## sjc

I so forgot about this thread; I'm so sorry:
Belated:  THANK YOU SO MUCH for your thoughtful and kind Birthday wishes.  You humble me.  I had a very nice day before my birthday at my folks house with my twin brother, sis, hubby, our kids, my folks and my 2 favorite Aunts.  I got an Amazon gift card from my son


----------



## geoffthomas

SJC - you can celebrate again today - it is an unbirthday for all of us.

For Saturday, the 13th of March:
March 13 is the 72th day of the year in the Gregorian calendar. There are 293 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Unbirthday to SJC and all of us*_

On this day:
1781 - William Herschel discovers Uranus.
1884 - The Siege of Khartoum, Sudan begins.
1921 - Mongolia, under Baron Roman Ungern von Sternberg, declares its independence from China.
1925 - Scopes Trial: A law in Tennessee prohibits the teaching of evolution.

Others with March 13th birthdays:
1733 - Joseph Priestley, 1939 - Neil Sedaka, 1950 - William H. Macy and 1956 - Dana Delany.


----------



## sjc

Unbirthday sounds wonderful. 
*HAPPY BIRTHDAY*
Rivery, dpinmd, philver121 and andrewmoory


----------



## intinst

3/14/10
 Rivery, dpinmd, philver121 and andrewmoory 
 Hope you have a very Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

For Sunday, the 14th of March:
March 14 is the 73th day of the year in the Gregorian calendar. There are 292 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Rivery, dpinmd, philver121 and andrewmoory *_

On this day:
1794 - Eli Whitney is granted a patent for the cotton gin.
1900 - The Gold Standard Act is ratified, placing United States currency on the gold standard.

Others with March 14th birthdays:
1804 - Johann Strauss, Sr., 1879 - Albert Einstein, 1933 - Sir Michael Caine, 1933 - Quincy Jones and 1948 - Billy Crystal.


----------



## intinst

*3/15/10*
Wannabe, daissyy23, tiffanysy and jeremy15
Here's a


----------



## geoffthomas

For Monday, the 15th of March:
March 15 is the 74th day of the year in the Gregorian calendar. There are 291 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Wannabe, daissyy23, tiffanysy and jeremy15   * _

On this day:
44 BC - Julius Caesar, Dictator of the Roman Republic, is stabbed to death.
1820 - Maine becomes the 23rd U.S. state. 
1985 - The first Internet domain name is registered (symbolics.com).

Others with March 15th birthdays:
1767 - Andrew Jackson, 1887 - Marjorie Merriweather Post, 1916 - Harry James, 1933 - Ruth Bader Ginsburg, 1935 - Judd Hirsch, 1944 - Sly Stone, 1947 - Ry Cooder and 1975 - Will.i.am.


----------



## sjc

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Wannabe, daissyy23, tiffanysy and jeremy15!!









OK: Sly Stallone is not allowed to get old; then that makes us old...that's just wrong!! I can't believe he is 63...he has such a baby face in Rocky. Has it been that long? Wow...that suc_s....lol.


----------



## intinst

3/16/10
sheba, destinbrides, cynthiafarr and "Mrs. Cheerio"
Wishing you all a very


----------



## intinst

*3/17/10*
 KarenB, hmh, Maelstrom & Cobbie
 Hope you all have a very happy day!


----------



## Anju 

KarenB, hmh, Maelstrom & Cobbie I hope you enjoy all the parades and festivities just for you! Have a terrific day!

how 'bout blue for a change  instead of green


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Happy Birthday, everyone!!!

Betsy


----------



## intinst

*3/18/10*
candggmom and binhdownunder
Wishing you both a very Happy Birthday!


----------



## intinst

*3/19/10*
stargazer0725 and chilady1
Hope you both have a very Happy Birthday!








​


----------



## Anju 

oh I could use some of that icing! Never woulda thunk a doctor would tell me to EAT!! yahoo!

Hope andggmom, binhdownunder you have a wonderful day -


----------



## intinst

3/20/10
Happy Vernal Equinox, Everyone!


----------



## melissaj323

Happy Birthday everyone!


----------



## Anju 

Happy Vernal Equinox everyone!


----------



## intinst

3/21/10
Nobody admits to having a birthday, so it must be a KindleBoards very merry unbirthday!

With Fireworks!








Sparklers!








Party Food!








And adult libation of your choice!


----------



## Anju 

Thanks intinst!  I was getting concerned about my loss of appetite - but you brought it right back


----------



## intinst

*3/22/10*
Amarithmoon and shamblesh 
Hey!








Hope you both have a great one!​


----------



## Anju 

Amarithmoon and shamblesh I sure do hope you have a terrific day today, after all it is your birthday!


----------



## intinst

*3/23/10*
melissaj323 & billnick67
Hope there is a little cake and ice cream 
in store for you today, Happy Birthday!


----------



## Anju 

melissaj323 & billnick67 that cake looks absolutely yummy - enough to share? Hope you had a good day, sorry I'm so late!


----------



## intinst

*3/24/10*
shadowbandit, Brendako, nowel_g & nitrondesigns
I know it is a dog eat dog world, but I hope you all have
very Happy Birthday and enjoy it for the gift that it is!


----------



## Anju 

shadowbandit, Brendako, nowel_g & nitrondesigns I personally hope that you have a wonderful birthday and can keep the pups away from your cake


----------



## Dana

*Happy Birthday steverandolph, JediMstr, joanne29, Tim K. Scott, and homred!
*


----------



## Anju 

March 25, 2010

Happy Birthday steverandolph, JediMstr, joanne29, Tim K. Scott, and homred!

Hope you guys have a terrific day cause after all it is your birthday! WOO HOO


----------



## geoffthomas

For Thursday, the 25th of March:
March 25 is the 84th day of the year in the Gregorian calendar. There are 281 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to steverandolph, JediMstr, joanne29, Tim K. Scott, and homred*_

On this day:
1634 - The first settlers arrive in Maryland.
1821 - Greece revolts against the Ottoman Empire, beginning the Greek War of Independence. 
1979 - The first fully functional space shuttle orbiter, Columbia, is delivered to the John F. Kennedy Space Center to be prepared for its first launch.

Others with March 25th birthdays:
1867 - Arturo Toscanini, 1881 - Béla Bartók, 1918 - Howard Cosell, 1921 - Simone Signoret, 1928 - Jim Lovell, 1934 - Gloria Steinem, 1940 - Anita Bryant, 1943 - Paul Michael Glaser, 1946 - Stephen Hunter, 1947 - Elton John, 1965 - Sarah Jessica Parker, 1982 - Danica Patrick and 1984 - Katharine McPhee.


----------



## intinst

3/26/10
dugspurva, krisjackson, Digital Tempest & jomhenry18
Hoping you all have a day with everything you want!


----------



## Dana

*Happy Birthday
dugspurva, krisjackson, jomhenry18
and Digital Tempest
*
​


----------



## Anju 

dugspurva, krisjackson, Digital Tempest & jomhenry18 have a happy birthday and enjoy your weekend!


----------



## geoffthomas

For Friday, the 26th of March:
March 26 is the 85th day of the year in the Gregorian calendar. There are 280 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to dugspurva, krisjackson, jomhenry18 and Digital Tempest*_

On this day:
1934 - The driving test is introduced in the United Kingdom. 
1958 - The United States Army launches Explorer 3. 
1979 - Anwar al-Sadat, Menachem Begin and Jimmy Carter sign the Israel-Egypt Peace Treaty in Washington, D.C..

Others with March 26th birthdays:
1874 - Robert Frost, 1911 - Tennessee Williams, 1919 - Strother Martin, 1930 - Sandra Day O'Connor, 1931 - Leonard Nimoy, 1940 - James Caan, 1940 - Nancy Pelosi, 1943 - Bob Woodward, 1944 - Diana Ross, 1948 - Steven Tyler, 1950 - Martin Short and 1968 - Kenny Chesney.


----------



## intinst

*3/27/10*
Linda Cannon-Mott, delshin, Kristus412, 
frodolass, rebeccalerwill & mandab385
Hope you all have a colorful birthday!


----------



## Dana

*Happy Birthday Linda Cannon-Mott, delshin, Kristus412, frodolass, rebeccalerwill, and mandab385!*


*May your day be filled with everything and everyone you love......*
​


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Thanks for all the birthday wishes! You guys are the best!


----------



## Anju 

Linda Cannon-Mott, delshin, Kristus412,
frodolass, rebeccalerwill & mandab385 I hope all of you have a terrific day full of love and hugs!


----------



## geoffthomas

For Saturday, the 27th of March:
March 27 is the 86th day of the year in the Gregorian calendar. There are 279 days remaining until the end of the year.

_
Happy Birthday to Linda Cannon-Mott, delshin, Kristus412, frodolass, rebeccalerwill, and mandab385_
On this day:
1306 - Robert The Bruce is crowned King of Scotland at Scone.
1976 - The first 4.6 miles of the Washington Metro subway system opens.
.

Others with March 27th birthdays:
1871 - Heinrich Mann, 1899 - Gloria Swanson, 1924 - Sarah Vaughan, 1931 - David Janssen, 1942 - Michael York, 1963 - Quentin Tarantino, 1970 - Mariah Carey and 1975 - Fergie.


----------



## intinst

*3/28/10*
sheltiemom, John Steinbeck, Patra, Jenni, Don From VA, twcheney89 & Barbi 
Hope it is a fun day full of good things for all of you!


----------



## intinst

*3/29/10*
 SimonStern2, aaco, 
ny2ks, chrisgallizzi, 
kayci73 & ecom
 Wishing you all
a very happy birthday!


----------



## Dana

*Happy Birthday SimonStern2, aaco, ny2ks, chrisgallizzi, kayci73, and ecom!*


​


----------



## intinst

*3/30/10*
Annalog, Marcthekindlefreak, phantomsmom & buybacklinks
 Hope nothing bugs you on your Birthday!


----------



## Annalog

Thank you for the birthday wishes, intinst and Cobbie! Love the Ladybug and Flower cakes!


----------



## geoffthomas

For Tuesday, the 30th of March:
March 30 is the 89th day of the year in the Gregorian calendar. There are 276 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Annalog, Marcthekindlefreak, phantomsmom and buybacklinks*_

On this day:
240 BC - 1st recorded perihelion passage of Halley's Comet. 
1858 - Hymen Lipman patents a pencil with an attached eraser. 
1909 - The Queensboro Bridge opens, linking Manhattan and Queens.

Others with March 30th birthdays:
1746 - Francisco Goya, 1853 - Vincent van Gogh, 1913 - Frankie Laine, 1930 - John Astin, 1937 - Warren Beatty, 1945 - Eric Clapton, 1957 - Paul Reiser, 1962 - MC Hammer, 1964 - Tracy Chapman, 1968 - Celine Dion and 1979 - Norah Jones.

Wow Annalog, you share your birthday with some famous people.
Just sayin.....


----------



## Annalog

Thanks GeoffThomas! Does the second item explain why I go through a lot of erasers? 

Also born on March 30th:
1820 - Anna Sewell, British author
1853 - Vincent van Gogh

Are there any birthdays not shared with some famous people?


----------



## intinst

3/31/10
tecwritr, catsklgd1, meliatanaka3 & rm663
 Wishing you all a very Happy Birthday!


----------



## loca

Happy B-day to all happy birthdayers!


----------



## intinst

*4/1/10*
kellyoz, dhcalva, wendyaguiza 
& Chicago Bob
Wishing you all a happy birthday


----------



## intinst

*4/2/10*
Shizu, JimJ, Half-Orc & wsophia37
 Hope you all have a wonderful birthday!


----------



## Anju 

kellyoz, dhcalva, wendyaguiza
& Chicago Bob

Happy Birthday y'all, just don't over eat the cakes


----------



## intinst

*4/3/10*
 Happy Birthday
 whiterab, Felisa & tdodson!
 Doggone it, We hope you get 
just what you wanted, too!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Is there a thread for a person's Kindleboard birthday?  Mine slipped past a few days ago.  One year here!


----------



## intinst

*4/4/10*
Dazlyn, lovehummingbirds, RichG, billy9071, 
genacontreras, karryle01, phyllis01, 
valerieturgeon12, janebrown1982, 
XeniaWeasley, davidreyes485 & VegasDivorceGuy
Wishing ALL of you a very Happy Birthday!


----------



## Anju 

Looks s if the two cakes should cover y'all -

hope you have a terrific birthday! Dazlyn, lovehummingbirds, RichG, billy9071,
genacontreras, karryle01, phyllis01,
valerieturgeon12, janebrown1982,
XeniaWeasley, davidreyes485 & VegasDivorceGuy
Wishing ALL of you a very Happy Birthday!


----------



## intinst

*4/5/10*
akw4572, Edward C. Patterson, seo-company, cutehamilton5 & trial16forum
Hoot, er, toot toot, This train is bringing Happy Birthday wishes for all of you!








(Man, I hope those aren't chocolate covered hot dogs)​


----------



## Addie

intinst said:


> (Man, I hope those aren't chocolate covered hot dogs)


LOL I was thinking the same thing.  (For whatever reason this little face makes me think of "trying not to vomit" not "lips are sealed")


----------



## Anju 

kit kats! LOL LOL

4/5/10
akw4572, Edward C. Patterson, seo-company, cutehamilton5 & trial16forum I hope the train gets to you on time to get your birthday wishes to you! Have a good day y'all


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Off topic - Dona, 6800 posts!  Whhoooeeeee!


----------



## Dana

[size=28pt]*Happy Birthday 
akw4572, Edward C. Patterson, seo-company, and cutehamilton5!*
​


----------



## intinst

*4/6/10*
sherylb
Hope you feel like the queen of 
the castle on your birthday!


----------



## Dana

*Happy 50th Birthday sherylb!*



​


----------



## Anju 

sherylb I hope you have a wonderful day full of hugs and cake and ice cream!


----------



## sherylb

Thanks everyone! 
I'm enjoying my 50th birthday present...vacation in Hawaii!


----------



## intinst

*4/7/10*
LaraAmber & ashleefrey7
Hoping you both have a wonderful birthday!


----------



## Dana

sherylb said:


> Thanks everyone!
> I'm enjoying my 50th birthday present...vacation in Hawaii!


Oh wow! How cool is that?! And you took the time to pop in to see us!


----------



## Dana

*Happy 33rd Birthday LaraAmber and ashleefrey7! *

​


----------



## Anju 

4/7/10
LaraAmber & ashleefrey7 it is such a wonderful day to have a birthday, sure do hope you enjoy it to the fullest


----------



## angelad

LaraAmber & ashleefrey7 

HB guys!


----------



## Dana

April 8, 2010:
*
Happy Birthday arshield, Lizzy, toogeeky4u, chocochibi, lindnet, adenjeff142, mrskb, and paultimpson57!
*

*
I hope you have an extra special birthday filled with everyone and everything you love.*
​


----------



## Anju 

WOW what a party April 8, 2010:

Happy Birthday arshield, Lizzy, toogeeky4u, chocochibi, lindnet, adenjeff142, mrskb, and paultimpson57! just for y'all, hope it is a terrific day for each of you


----------



## intinst

4/8/10
arshield, Lizzy, toogeeky4u, chocochibi, lindnet, 
adenjeff142, mrskb, & paultimpson57
Wishing you all a very Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Thank you Cobbie, that was sweet of you.

Just sayin....


----------



## Anju 

she just wants an invite for dinner (or leftovers)


----------



## intinst

*4/9/10*
Basketmaker Amy, Maebnus,
 mzbull & Butterfly71, & tdmsu
Hoping you all have a wonderful birthday!


----------



## Anju 

Week end is coming, week end is coming - celebrate all week end and enjoy!

Happy Birthday y'all

4/9/10
Basketmaker Amy, Maebnus,
mzbull & Butterfly71, & tdmsu


----------



## Dana

*Basketmaker Amy, Maebnus, mzbull, Butterfly71, and tdmsu!*
​


----------



## intinst

*4/10/10*
jgbex and NtheSouth
Hope it is a great day!


----------



## Anju 

sorry intinst, that it too pretty to eat!

4/10/10
jgbex and NtheSouth I sure do hope you have a terrific day, and week-end!


----------



## intinst

*4/11/10*
No one claims the day, so it must be an Unbirthday!
A very Merry Unbirthday to all you KindleBoarders!


----------



## Anju 

What a nice day it will be for an unbirthday, so hope all of us enjoy all the cake and ice cream.


----------



## intinst

4/12/10
kdawna, ChatNoir & miccunig7 
Hope you all have a wonderful birthday!


----------



## kdawna

Thanks so much for the wishes and the nice cake!
  Kdawna ( Brenda J.)


----------



## Anju 

kdawna, ChatNoir & miccunig7 I for one hope you have a wonderful day with lots of huggies and ice cream and cake.

Happy Birthday y'all


----------



## intinst

*4/12/10*
BookBinder & KayakerNC
 Hope it is a great Day!


----------



## Anju 

4/12/10
BookBinder & KayakerNC

I had a little bluebird tell me it is going to be a terrific day for your birthday - enjoy


----------



## intinst

*4/14/10*
SimonWood & jonasramas23
Wishing you both a very Happy Birthday!


----------



## Anju 

4/14/10
SimonWood & jonasramas23 hope you both, and everyone else whose birthday is today, have a wonderful day.


----------



## intinst

4/15/10
cj, woodyas, AddieLove & Rojer12 
Hope you all have a very colorful birthday!


----------



## Anju 

4/15/10

yum yum yum M&Ms cake - hope there is enough for

cj, woodyas, AddieLove & Rojer12 to have all you want

and may ba bit for me ?


----------



## intinst

4/16/10
 r0b0d0c & swedishdad
Hope you both have a very happy birthday!


----------



## Anju 

4/16/10
r0b0d0c & swedishdad

I hope you have a wonderful birthday.


----------



## Addie

Thank you for the birthday wishes! It was a pretty awesome day.


----------



## intinst

*4/17/10*
thomashton, bkworm8it, katrayher, 
Matthew + Stefanie Verish & aomtg
 Hope your day is filled with fun!


----------



## Anju 

4/17/10
thomashton, bkworm8it, katrayher,
Matthew + Stefanie Verish & aomtg

I hope if you catch a lot of fish you have someone else to clean them for you - cooking is easy 

Have a wonderful day y'all


----------



## intinst

*4/18/10*
danielfields12 
Here's a cake just for you,
Happy Birthday!


----------



## Anju 

4/18/10
danielfields12 all of us at kindleboards hope you have a terrific birthday!


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

Happy, Happy Birthday, danielfields12!


----------



## intinst

*4/19/10*
Shara, bevie125, accent1088 & Bunknee 
I worked really hard on the cake for all 
of you, sorry it didn't turn out so good. 
Hope you all have a great day anyway!


----------



## Anju 

4/19/10
Shara, bevie125, accent1088 & Bunknee 
Even though you did not get a decent cake, hope you have a happy day!


----------



## geoffthomas

April 19 is the 109th day of the year. There are 256 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Shara, bevie125, accent1088 and Bunknee   *_

On this day:
1956 - Actress Grace Kelly marries Prince Rainier of Monaco.

Also born today:
1903 - Eliot Ness, 1933 - Jayne Mansfield, 1946 - Tim Curry, 1968 - Ashley Judd, 1979 - Kate Hudson and 1987 - Maria Sharapova.


----------



## intinst

*4/20/10*
 Marty,
Hope it is a great one!


----------



## Anju 

4/20/10
 Marty, hope it is a special day just for you! Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

April 20 is the 110th day of the year. There are 255 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday Marty.*_

On this day:
1657 - Freedom of religion is granted to the Jews of New Amsterdam (later New York City).
1836 - U.S. Congress passes an act creating the Wisconsin Territory. 
1972 - Apollo 16 landed on the moon commanded by John Young.

Also born today:
571 - Muhammad, (traditional date), 1808 - Napoleon III of France, 1893 - Harold Lloyd, 1908 - Lionel Hampton, 1937 - George Takei, 1941 - Ryan O'Neal, 1949 - Jessica Lange, 1951 - Luther Vandross, 1972 - Carmen Electra and 1976 - Joey Lawrence.


----------



## intinst

*4/21/10*
Lalaboobaby, saleena & sommers1966 
 Wishing you all a very happy birthday


----------



## Anju 

4/21/10
Lalaboobaby, saleena & sommers1966 I sure do hope you have a wonderful day since it is your birthday.


----------



## geoffthomas

April 21 is the 111th day of the year. There are 254 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday Lalaboobaby, saleena and sommers1966.*_

On this day:
753 BC - Romulus and Remus founded Rome (traditional date). 
1509 - Henry VIII ascends the throne of England.
1952 - Secretary's Day (now Administrative Professionals' Day) is first celebrated. 
1966 - Rastafari movement: Haile Selassie of Ethiopia visits Jamaica, an event now celebrated as Grounation Day. 
1989 - Tiananmen Square Protests of 1989: In Beijing, around 100,000 students gather in Tiananmen Square to commemorate Chinese reform leader Hu Yaobang.

Also born today:
1729 - Catherine II of Russia, known as 'Catherine the Great', 1816 - Charlotte Brontë, 1838 - John Muir, 1915 - Anthony Quinn, 1926 - Queen Elizabeth II, 1935 - Charles Grodin, 1936 - James Dobson, 1949 - Patti LuPone, 1951 - Tony Danza and 1980 - Tony Romo.


----------



## loca

Anju No. 469 said:


> 4/21/10
> Lalaboobaby, saleena & sommers1966 I sure do hope you have a wonderful day since it is your birthday.


Happy Happy Birth day guys.


----------



## intinst

*4/22/10*
Spiritdancer, jims19, Lisa G., bentonlin, 
Brad Marlowe, PeterHopkins & johnthomas1276
Hope you all have a great birthday!


----------



## Anju 

04-22-10
Happy Birthday
Spiritdancer, jims19, Lisa G.,
bentonlin, Brad Marlowe,
PeterHopkins & johnthomas1276

today is just for you even if you do have to share it, bu what wonderful folks to share it with


----------



## geoffthomas

April 22 is the 112th day of the year. There are 253 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday Spiritdancer, jims19, Lisa G., bentonlin, Brad Marlowe, PeterHopkins and johnthomas1276*_

On this day:
1970 - The first Earth Day is celebrated. 
1993 - Version 1.0 of the Mosaic web browser is released. 
1998 - Disney's Animal Kingdom opens at Walt Disney World.

Also born on this day:
1707 - Henry Fielding, 1724 - Immanuel Kant, 1870 - Vladimir Lenin, 1904 - Robert Oppenheimer, 1923 - Bettie Page, 1936 - Glen Campbell, 1937 - Jack Nicholson, 1939 - Mel Carter and 1950 - Peter Frampton.


----------



## Anju 

April 23, 2010

CoogLH, rikkileigh, Merlilu, j0hnd3rs, martiegras

hey guys where's the cakes? Well you can still have a wonderful birthday! 
ENJOY


----------



## geoffthomas

April 23 is the 113th day of the year. There are 252 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to CoogLH, rikkileigh, Merlilu, j0hnd3rs and martiegras.*_

On this day:
1597 - William Shakespeare's The Merry Wives of Windsor is first performed.
1867 - William Lincoln patents the zoetrope.
1967 - Soviet space program: Soyuz 1 was a manned spaceflight.
1985 - Coca-Cola changes its formula and releases New Coke.
1990 - Namibia becomes the 160th member of the United Nations

Also born today:
1564 - William Shakespeare, 1775 - J. M. W. Turner, English painter, 1791 - James Buchanan, 1813 - Stephen A. Douglas, 1858 - Max Planck, 1910 - Simone Simon, 1921 - Warren Spahn, 1928 - Shirley Temple, 1936 - Roy Orbison, 1939 - Lee Majors, 1942 - Sandra Dee, 1954 - Michael Moore, 1960 - Valerie Bertinelli, 1961 - George Lopez and 1963 - Paul Belmondo.


----------



## intinst

*4/23/10*
 CoogLH, rikkileigh, Merlilu,
j0hnd3rs & martiegras
 Happy Birthday!
Hope Ewe Enjoy the Cake!


----------



## Anju 

4/24/10

Selcien & kirwoodd hope you have a terrific day, but watch out for those bees, sometimes they don't like to share their cakes


----------



## intinst

*4/24/10*
 Selcien & kirwoodd
Thought I'd just pop in and wish


----------



## Anju 

April 25, 2010

Happy Birthday
jpmahala, khamilton611 & derekprior

Hope today is a terrific birthday for each of you!


----------



## intinst

*4/25/10*
jpmahala, khamilton611 & derekprior
  Hope you all have a wonderful day! 
But remember Ralph here & keep it under control.


----------



## intinst

*4/26/10*
Tripp, chrisfromthelc, indie-bands, 
german-beer-glasses & den603jus 
Hope you have a colorful day!


----------



## Anju 

4/26/10
Tripp, chrisfromthelc, indie-bands,
german-beer-glasses & den603jus

I agree with intinst, hope your day is colorful!

Wonder how they did that


----------



## geoffthomas

April 26 is the 116th day of the year. There are 249 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Tripp, chrisfromthelc, indie-bands and german-beer-glasses   * _

On this day:
1607 - English colonists of the Jamestown settlement make landfall at Cape Henry, Virginia. 
1865 - Union cavalry troopers corner and shoot dead John Wilkes Booth.
1964 - Tanganyika and Zanzibar merge to form Tanzania.

Also born today:
121 - Marcus Aurelius, Roman Emperor, 1564 - William Shakespeare, 1785 - John James Audubon, 1812 - Alfred Krupp, 1912 - A. E. van Vogt, 1917 - I.M. Pei, 1933 - Carol Burnett, 1938 - Duane Eddy and 1942 - Bobby Rydell.


----------



## intinst

*4/27/10*
 Supercrone, Darned Wizze & breeza27 
Hope you don't go bankrupt or lose a turn, 
Just have a good time with this birthday cake!


----------



## Anju 

4/27/10
Supercrone, Darned Wizze & breeza27 

have a wonderful day after all it's your birthday!


----------



## loca

HBD guys!


----------



## geoffthomas

April 27 is the 117th day of the year. There are 248 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Supercrone, Darned Wizze and breeza27.*_

On this day:
1773 - The Parliament of Great Britain passes the Tea Act, designed to save the British East India Company by granting it a monopoly on the North American tea trade. 
1967 - Expo 67 officially opens in Montreal.
1981 - Xerox PARC introduces the computer mouse. 
1992 - The Federal Republic of Yugoslavia, comprising Serbia and Montenegro, is proclaimed.

Also born today:
1791 - Samuel F. B. Morse, 1822 - Ulysses S. Grant, 1899 - Walter Lantz, 1922 - Jack Klugman, 1927 - Coretta Scott King and 1937 - Sandy Dennis.


----------



## intinst

*4/28/10*
amacd, Kelly G, mattswifeof15yrs & lkobescak 
 Wishing you all a happy birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

April 28 is the 118th day of the year. There are 247 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to amacd, Kelly G, mattswifeof15yrs and lkobescak   * _

On this day:
1788 - Maryland becomes the seventh state to ratify the Constitution of the United States. 
1862 - American Civil War: Admiral David Farragut captures New Orleans, Louisiana. 
1930 - The first night game in organized baseball history takes place in Independence, Kansas.
1952 - Dwight D. Eisenhower resigns as Supreme Commander of NATO.

Also born today:
1758 - James Monroe, 1878 - Lionel Barrymore, 1908 - Oskar Schindler, 1926 - Harper Lee, 1941 - Ann-Margret, 1948 - Terry Pratchett, 1950 - Jay Leno, 1974 - Penélope Cruz and 1981 - Jessica Alba.


----------



## intinst

*4/29/10*
carol492, TeraS, DarkZephyr &  jillt1080
 Wishing you all a very happy birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

April 29 is the 119th day of the year. There are 246 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to carol492, TeraS, DarkZephyr and jillt1080*_

On this day:
711 - Moorish (Islamic) troops led by Tariq ibn-Ziyad land at Gibraltar to begin their invasion of the Iberian Peninsula
1429 - Joan of Arc arrives to relieve the Siege of Orleans. 
1770 - James Cook arrives at and names Botany Bay, Australia. 
1968 - The controversial musical Hair opens on Broadway. 
2004 - Oldsmobile builds its final car ending 107 years of production.

Also born today:
1818 - Tsar Alexander II of Russia, 1863 - William Randolph Hearst, 1899 - Duke Ellington, 1901 - Hirohito, Emperor of Japan, 1917 - Celeste Holm, 1954 - Jerry Seinfeld, 1957 - Daniel Day-Lewis, 1958 - Michelle Pfeiffer, 1970 - Andre Agassi and 1970 - Uma Thurman.


----------



## intinst

*4/30/10*
CJRichards, cassmiller &, Sky Warrior 
Hoping you have a grand time on your birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

April 30 is the 120th day of the year. There are 245 days remaining until the end of the year.

*Happy Birthday to CJRichards, cassmiller and Sky Warrior*

On this day:
1492 - Spain gives Christopher Columbus his commission of exploration.
1789 - On the balcony of Federal Hall on Wall Street in New York City, George Washington takes the oath of office to become the first elected President of the United States. 
1803 - Louisiana Purchase: The United States purchases the Louisiana Territory from France for $15 million
1927 - Douglas Fairbanks and Mary Pickford become the first celebrities to leave their footprints in concrete at Grauman's Chinese Theater in Hollywood. 
1939 - NBC inaugurates its regularly scheduled television service in New York City
1993 - CERN announces World Wide Web protocols will be free.

Also born today:
1877 - Alice B. Toklas, 1908 - Eve Arden, 1926 - Cloris Leachman, 1933 - Willie Nelson, 1944 - Jill Clayburgh and 1982 - Kirsten Dunst.


----------



## intinst

*5/1/10*
madaise, hiwaar, maglasang & dansim12 
Hoping you all get your wish on your birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

May 1 is the 121st day of the year. There are 244 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to madaise, hiwaar, maglasang and dansim12*_

On this day:
305 - Diocletian and Maximian retire from the office of Roman Emperor.
1776 - Establishment of the Illuminati in Ingolstadt (Upper Bavaria), by Jesuit-taught Adam Weishaupt.
1840 - The Penny Black, the first official adhesive postage stamp, is issued in the United Kingdom.
1869 - The Folies Bergère opens in Paris.
1931 - The Empire State Building is dedicated in New York City.
1956 - The polio vaccine developed by Jonas Salk is made available to the public.

Also born today:
1738 - King Kamehameha I, 1852 - Calamity Jane, 1913 - Louis Nye, 1916 - Glenn Ford, 1918 - Jack Paar, 1925 - Scott Carpenter, 1939 - Judy Collins and 1967 - Tim McGraw.


----------



## intinst

*5/2/10*
  Healthinsu 
Wishing you a very happy birthday!


----------



## intinst

*4/3/10*
dbfhagu0, Chris J, alohilani, 
kgear123 & John Fitch V
Hope you all have a great time, too!
Be careful with all those candles!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Are you trying to say I'm old  Thanks!


----------



## Guest

Happy birthday To All


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Thanks.


----------



## Angela

Guess since I haven't posted in this thread since December I need to say Happy Belated Birthday to everyone I missed in January, February, March and April... and to:

madaise, hiwaar, maglasang and dansim12 on May 1st
Healthinsu on May 2nd
and to dbfhagu0, Chris J, alohilani, kgear123, John Fitch V & Leslie's son Lance on May 3rd​


----------



## Angela

Tuesday, May 4, 2010

_*Happy Birthday Ann in Arlington, sierra09, TMS and volcom182 !!*_​
​


----------



## intinst

*5/4/10*
Ann in Arlington, sierra09, TMS & volcom182
Hope you all have a very Happy Birthday!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Thanks, folks!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Gee. . .thanks Cobbie. . . . .I have actually played all of those. . . .with varying degrees of success. . . . .


----------



## geoffthomas

May 4 is the 124th day of the year. There are 241 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Ann in Arlington, sierra09, TMS and volcom182   * _

On this day:
1493 - Pope Alexander VI gives most of the New World to Spain via the papal bull Inter caetera. 
1626 - Dutch explorer Peter Minuit arrives in New Netherland (present day Manhattan Island) aboard the See Meeuw. 
1904 - The United States begins construction of the Panama Canal.
1979 - Margaret Thatcher becomes the first female Prime Minister of the United Kingdom.

Also born today:
1796 - Horace Mann, 1826 - Frederic Edwin Church, 1929 - Audrey Hepburn, 1930 - Roberta Peters, 1959 - Randy Travis, 1978 - Erin Andrews and 1979 - Lance Bass.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Happy Birthday Ann, Sierra, TMS and Volcom.


----------



## intinst

*5/5/10*
JAG, christinahooper2, meg101, prettypink, emmasmith75, 
smithpd95, victoriaroberts, thefruitmiracle1, thomasmartien84, elissaswayne52, 
peterhooper292, Cuthfloyd20, Ellisfloyd4, kanesteve45, astrid.berman, 
lindaevans339, Ellissteve2, charitybookpublisher9, rachellbitting42, wdebsib, 
shenylyn2, jncmrbth564, frankzhang455, imaranalam100, adampul & iPhoneSucks
Whew, that's a lot of birthdays!
We are jumping for joy that all of you are KB members and wishing you a very Happy Birthday!


----------



## Angela

Wednesday, May 5, 2010

_*Happy Birthday and Cinco de Mayo to...*_​
_*JAG, christinahooper2, meg101, prettypink, emmasmith75, smithpd95, victoriaroberts, thefruitmiracle1, thomasmartien84, elissaswayne52, peterhooper29, Cuthfloyd20, Ellisfloyd4, kanesteve45, astrid.berman, lindaevans339, Ellissteve2, charitybookpublisher9, rachellbitting42, wdebsib, shenylyn2, jncmrbth564, frankzhang455, imaranalam100, adampul & iPhoneSucks*_​
​


----------



## geoffthomas

May 5 is the 125th day of the year. There are 240 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to JAG, christinahooper2, meg101, prettypink, emmasmith75, smithpd95, victoriaroberts, thefruitmiracle1, thomasmartien84, elissaswayne52, peterhooper29, Cuthfloyd20, Ellisfloyd4, kanesteve45, astrid.berman, lindaevans339, Ellissteve2, charitybookpublisher9, rachellbitting42, wdebsib, shenylyn2, jncmrbth564, frankzhang455, imaranalam100, adampul and iPhoneSucks*_

On this day:
1260 - Kublai Khan becomes ruler of the Mongol Empire. 
1494 - Christopher Columbus lands on the island of Jamaica and claims it for Spain. 
1862 - Cinco de Mayo: troops led by Ignacio Zaragoza halt a French invasion in the Battle of Puebla in Mexico.

Also born today:
1813 - Søren Kierkegaard, 1818 - Karl Marx, 1903 - James Beard, 1914 - Tyrone Power, 1915 - Alice Faye and 1942 - Tammy Wynette.


----------



## loonlover

A little earlier than usual, but Intinst sends his best.

*5/6/10*
SuePerduper, maretus, writersprite, 
susaneva & lauraperez04
 Hope your birthday is as much fun as 
it was when you were this age!


----------



## Angela

Thursday, May 6, 2010

_*Happy Birthday to SuePerduper, maretus, 
writersprite, susaneva & lauraperez04 !!*_

​


----------



## geoffthomas

May 6 is the 126th day of the year. There are 239 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to SuePerduper, maretus, writersprite, susaneva and lauraperez04   * _

On this day:
1527 - Spanish and German troops sack Rome; some consider this the end of the Renaissance.
1835 - James Gordon Bennett, Sr. publishes the first issue of the New York Herald. 
1889 - The Eiffel Tower is officially opened to the public at the Universal Exposition in Paris.
1937 - Hindenburg disaster: The German zeppelin Hindenburg catches fire and is destroyed within a minute while attempting to dock at Lakehurst, New Jersey.
1989 - Cedar Point opens Magnum XL-200, the first roller coaster to break the 200 ft height barrier, therefore spawning what is considered to be the "coaster wars". 
1994 - Queen Elizabeth II of the United Kingdom and French President François Mitterrand officiate at the opening of the Channel Tunnel.

Also born today:
1758 - Maximilien Robespierre, 1856 - Sigmund Freud, 1856 - Robert Peary, 1895 - Rudolph Valentino, 1913 - Stewart Granger, 1915 - Orson Welles, 1931 - Willie Mays, 1945 - Bob Seger, 1953 - Tony Blair, 1955 - Tom Bergeron, 1960 - Roma Downey, 1961 - George Clooney and 1981 - Edyta Śliwińska.


----------



## loonlover

Don't know what time I'll be around tomorrow so am posting early again.

*5/7/10*
 fcukNjb
Wishing you a very happy birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

May 7 is the 127th day of the year. There are 238 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to fcukNjb*_

On this day:
1429 - Joan of Arc ends the Siege of Orléans
1824 - World premiere of Ludwig van Beethoven's Ninth Symphony in Vienna, Austria.
1847 - The American Medical Association is founded in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania. 
1915 - World War I: German submarine SM U-20 sinks RMS Lusitania
1920 - Treaty of Moscow: Soviet Russia recognizes the independence of the Democratic Republic of Georgia only to invade the country six months later. 
1952 - The concept of the integrated circuit, the basis for all modern computers, is first published by Geoffrey W.A. Dummer.
2007 - The tomb of Herod the Great is discovered.

Also born today:
1711 - David Hume, 1812 - Robert Browning, 1833 - Johannes Brahms, 1840 - Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky, 1885 - George 'Gabby' Hayes, 1901 - Gary Cooper, 1919 - Eva Peron, 1923 - Anne Baxter, 1931 - Teresa Brewer, 1933 - Johnny Unitas and 1968 - Traci Lords.


----------



## Angela

I was about to post to the May 7 birthday people when I noticed there were no names listed on the calendar, or anyone listed by the above posted name in the member section. 

Guess I will go ahead and get an early start on tomorrow since DH came in early for the weekend and I have lots of plans for the weekend.


----------



## Angela

Saturday, May 8, 2010

_*Happy Birthday to Scathach, Sariy, Tanner Artesz, ferretluver, Moonscape, CarrieG, HeatherKW, LuckyKelleyK, MCM & ckeltner ! !*_

​


----------



## loonlover

*5/8/10*
 Scathach, Sariy, Tanner Artesz, ferretluver, 
Moonscape, CarrieG, HeatherKW, LuckyKelleyK & MCM
 Hope it a great Day!


----------



## Angela

Sunday, May 9, 2010

_*Happy Birthday to usafsso, BruceS,
CoolMom1960, tashab, smmjhnsn58 & wkerby ! !*_

​


----------



## loonlover

I slept a little later than I thought I would.

*5/9/10*
 usafsso, BruceS, CoolMom1960, tashab, smmjhnsn58 & wkerby 
 Hoping you get to spend your special day with someone who loves you!


----------



## loonlover

Happy Birthday, leehwl65 from Loonlover and Intinst.  I'm sorry there is not a picture - Intinst didn't think he would need to leave me one to post after yesterdays.


----------



## geoffthomas

May 10 is the 130th day of the year. There are 235 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to leehwl65*_

On this day:
1291 - Scottish nobles recognize the authority of Edward I of England. 
1497 - Amerigo Vespucci allegedly leaves Cádiz for his first voyage to the New World.
1872 - Victoria Woodhull becomes the first woman nominated for President of the United States. 
1954 - Bill Haley & His Comets release "Rock Around the Clock", 
1994 - Nelson Mandela is inaugurated as South Africa's first black president.

Also born today:
1838 - John Wilkes Booth, 1899 - Fred Astaire, 1899 - Dimitri Tiomkin, 1902 - David O. Selznick, 1909 - Maybelle Carter, 1957 - Sid Vicious, 1957 - Sid Vicious, 1960 - Bono and 1975 - Hélio Castroneves.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Was Sid Vicious born twice?  That might explain a few things. . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Was Sid Vicious born twice? That might explain a few things. . . . . .


ROFL!









Betsy


----------



## Angela

Sorry I missed your day....

5/10/10

_*leehwl65*_​
​


----------



## Angela

Tuesday, May 11, 2010

_*Happy Birthday to Karen, Joe Paul Jr., 05debbie, Daavidj & Debbie Drummond ! !*_​
​


----------



## geoffthomas

May 11 is the 131st day of the year. There are 234 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Karen, Joe Paul Jr., 05debbie, Daavidj and Debbie Drummond   * _

On this day:
1858 - Minnesota is admitted as the 32nd U.S. state. 
1910 - An act of the U.S. Congress establishes Glacier National Park in Montana. 
1924 - Mercedes-Benz is formed by Gottlieb Daimler and Karl Benz merging their two companies. 
1942 - William Faulkner's collections of short stories, Go Down, Moses, is published.

Also born today:
1888 - Irving Berlin, 1894 - Martha Graham, 1904 - Salvador Dalí, 1911 - Phil Silvers, 1927 - Mort Sahl, 1930 - Edsger Dijkstra, 1933 - Louis Farrakhan, 1935 - Doug McClure, 1941 - Eric Burdon, 1946 - Robert Jarvik and 1963 - Natasha Richardson.


----------



## Angela

Wednesday, May 12, 2010

_*Happy Birthday to Raiden333, Tillamook Bay, koolmnbv, KSarah, Eunice Lopez, Dawn McCullough White & josh09*_​
​


----------



## geoffthomas

May 12 is the 132nd day of the year. There are 233 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Raiden333, Tillamook Bay, koolmnbv, KSarah, Eunice Lopez, Dawn McCullough White and josh09   * _

On this day:
1328 - Antipope Nicholas V, a claimant to the papacy, is consecrated in Rome by the Bishop of Venice. 
1551 - National University of San Marcos, the oldest university in the Americas, is founded in Lima, Peru. 
1780 - American Revolutionary War: Charleston, South Carolina is taken by British forces. 
1965 - The Soviet spacecraft Luna 5 crashes on the Moon.

Also born today:
1820 - Florence Nightingale, 1850 - Henry Cabot Lodge, 1907 - Katharine Hepburn, 1925 - Yogi Berra, 1928 - Burt Bacharach, 1937 - George Carlin and 1962 - Emilio Estevez.


----------



## intinst

*5/13/10*
PraiseGod13, Carol Wood, steel magnolia & sarahylr
Hoping you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## Angela

Thursday, May 13, 2010

_*Happy Birthday to PraiseGod13, Carol Wood, steel magnolia & sarahylr ! !*_​
​


----------



## geoffthomas

May 13 is the 133rd day of the year. There are 232 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to PraiseGod13, Carol Wood, steel magnolia and sarahylr   * _

On this day:
1787 - Captain Arthur Phillip leaves Portsmouth, England, with eleven ships full of convicts (the "First Fleet") to establish a penal colony in Australia. 
1846 - The United States declares war on Mexico. 
1888 - With the passage of the Lei Áurea ("Golden Law"), Brazil abolishes slavery. 
1917 - Three children report the first apparition of Our Lady of Fátima in Fátima, Portugal.

Also born today:
1907 - Dame Daphne du Maurier, 1914 - Joe Louis, 1922 - Beatrice Arthur, 1937 - Roger Zelazny, 1939 - Harvey Keitel, 1941 - Ritchie Valens, 1943 - Mary Wells, 1950 - Stevie Wonder and 1964 - Stephen Colbert.


----------



## intinst

5/14/10
Jesslyn, kevin63, Allanon, docjered, jennlibrarian, ADarincunningham, Sparky & 
cunningham14
[size=25pt]Hoping you all have a beautiful day!


----------



## Angela

Thursday, May 14, 2010

_*Happy Birthday to Jesslyn, kevin63, Allanon, docjered, jennlibrarian, ADarincunningham, Sparky & cunningham14 ! !*_​
​


----------



## kevin63

Angela said:


> Thursday, May 14, 2010
> 
> _*Happy Birthday to Jesslyn, kevin63, Allanon, docjered, jennlibrarian, ADarincunningham, Sparky & cunningham14 ! !*_​


Thank you for the birthday wishes!


----------



## geoffthomas

May 14 is the 134th day of the year. There are 231 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Jesslyn, kevin63, Allanon, docjered, jennlibrarian, ADarincunningham, Sparky and cunningham14*_

On this day:
1607 - Jamestown, Virginia is settled as an English colony. 
1796 - Edward Jenner administers the first smallpox vaccination. 
1925 - Virginia Woolf's novel Mrs Dalloway is published. 
1948 - Israel is declared to be an independent state and a provisional government is established. Immediately after the declaration, Israel is attacked by the neighboring Arab states, triggering the 1948 Arab-Israeli War.
1973 - Human Space Flight: Skylab, the United States' first space station, is launched.

Also born today:
1727 - Thomas Gainsborough, 1925 - Patrice Munsel, 1928 - Will "Dub" Jones, American singer (The Coasters), 1934 - Siân Phillips, Welsh actress, 1936 - Bobby Darin, 1944 - George Lucas, 1983 - Amber Tamblyn and _*Leslie's sister Jessica!*_


----------



## intinst

*5/15/10*
 patrisha #150, Rhin, & MicroBeta
 Hope the three of you have a wonderful day!


----------



## intinst

5/16/10
Lady Blue, DHamson, atcterri, Splamoree, 
arinsblogcdyt, fatlossplrryo & sonycena
 Flopsy Rabbit wishes you all a very happy birthday and 
hopes you all like cheese cake!
 But don't like strawberries


----------



## intinst

*5/17/10*
featherbill, Roy White, 
drummond-telephone-system 
& WendysKindle
Wishing you all a very Happy Birthday!


----------



## ashash

intinst said:


> *5/17/10*
> featherbill, Roy White,
> drummond-telephone-system
> & WendysKindle
> Wishing you all a very Happy Birthday!










happy bday to you hope it was a great one!!! sorry i had to quote somone to get the pic because i dont know how to put one on there


----------



## geoffthomas

May 15 is the 135th day of the year. There are 230 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to patrisha #150, Rhin and MicroBeta*_

On this day:
1252 - Pope Innocent IV issues the papal bull , which authorizes, but also limits, the torture of heretics in the Medieval Inquisition. 
1718 - James Puckle, a London lawyer, patents the world's first machine gun. 
1928 - Mickey Mouse premiered in his first cartoon, Plane Crazy 
1940 - McDonald's opens its first restaurant in San Bernardino, California.

Also born today:
1856 - L. Frank Baum, 1859 - Pierre Curie, 1890 - Katherine Anne Porter, 1905 - Joseph Cotten, 1909 - James Mason, 1918 - Eddy Arnold, 1937 - Madeleine Albright and 1969 - Emmitt Smith.


----------



## geoffthomas

May 16 is the 136th day of the year. There are 229 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Lady Blue, DHamson, atcterri, Splamoree, arinsblogcdyt, fatlossplrryo and sonycena   * _

On this day:
1527 - The Florentines drive out the Medici for a second time and Florence re-establishes itself as a republic. 
1770 - 14-year old Marie Antoinette marries 15-year-old Louis-Auguste 
1866 - Charles Elmer Hires invents root beer.
1868 - President Andrew Johnson is acquitted in his impeachment trial by one vote in the United States Senate. 
1929 - In Hollywood, California, the first Academy Awards are handed out. 
1965 - The Campbell Soup Company introduces SpaghettiOs under its Franco-American brand. 
1992 - STS-49: Space Shuttle Endeavour lands safely after a successful maiden voyage.

Also born today:
1801 - William H. Seward, 1905 - Henry Fonda, 1909 - Margaret Sullavan, 1912 - Studs Terkel, 1913 - Woody Herman, 1919 - Liberace, 1955 - Olga Korbut, 1955 - Debra Winger, 1966 - Janet Jackson, 1969 - David Boreanaz, 1969 - Tracey Gold, 1973 - Tori Spelling and 1986 - Megan Fox.


----------



## geoffthomas

May 17 is the 137th day of the year. There are 228 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to featherbill, Roy White, drummond-telephone-system and WendysKindle*_

On this day:
1792 - The New York Stock Exchange is formed. 
1809 - Napoleon I of France orders the annexation of the Papal States to the French Empire. 
1970 - Thor Heyerdahl sets sail from Morocco on the papyrus boat Ra II to sail the Atlantic Ocean.

Also born today:
1749 - Edward Jenner, 1911 - Maureen O'Sullivan, 1936 - Dennis Hopper, 1942 - Taj Mahal, 1956 - Sugar Ray Leonard, 1956 - Bob Saget, 1961 - Enya and 1985 - Derek Hough.


----------



## geoffthomas

And Today

May 18 is the 138th day of the year. There are 227 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday tomistyd107 and tifakeebles   * _

On this day:
1152 - Henry II of England marries Eleanor of Aquitaine. 
1498 - Vasco da Gama reaches the port of Calicut, India. 
1756 - The Seven Years' War begins when Great Britain declares war on France. 
1804 - Napoleon Bonaparte is proclaimed Emperor of the French by the French Senate. 
1897 - Dracula, a novel by Irish author Bram Stoker is published.
1910 - The Earth passes through the tail of Comet Halley.

Also born today:
1048 - Omar Khayyám, 1872 - Bertrand Russell, 1892 - Ezio Pinza, 1897 - Frank Capra, 1904 - Jacob K. Javits, 1912 - Perry Como, 1919 - Dame Margot Fonteyn, 1920 - Pope John Paul II, 1922 - Bill Macy, 1928 - Pernell Roberts, 1937 - Brooks Robinson, 1946 - Reggie Jackson, 1952 - George Strait and 1970 - Tina Fey.


----------



## mistyd107

thx for the birthday wishes Everyone!!!!!


----------



## geoffthomas

May 19 is the 139th day of the year. There are 226 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Mom of 4, Ribbit50, Forster, sarahft57 and laurasmith467   *_

On this day:
1499 - Catherine of Aragon, is married by proxy to Arthur Tudor, Prince of Wales. Catherine is 13 and Arthur is 12. 
1536 - Anne Boleyn, the second wife of Henry VIII of England, is beheaded for adultery, treason, and incest.
1568 - Queen Elizabeth I of England orders the arrest of Mary, Queen of Scots.
1921 - The U.S. Congress passes the Emergency Quota Act establishing national quotas on immigration.

Also born today:
1795 - Johns Hopkins, 1890 - Hồ Chí Minh, 1925 - Malcolm X, 1925 - Pol Pot, 1934 - Jim Lehrer, 1934 - Jim Lehrer, 1939 - Nancy Kwan, 1945 - Pete Townshend, 1946 - André the Giant, 1948 - Grace Jones, 1949 - Archie Manning and 1976 - Kevin Garnett.


----------



## intinst

*5/20/10*
mlgeiger, zztopp, mel5051, thomjones33, shelia.davis62, virginiagonzales27, 
boone_minnie, nadia.smith22, heike.joyner, blanch.welch, reynolds.samantha32, 
priscilla_oakes, melissa.joyce68 & chambers.mary79
Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## drenee

Wow, May 20 is a popular day for a birthday.  Happy birthday one and all.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

May 20 is the 140th day of the year. There are 225 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to mlgeiger, zztopp, mel5051, thomjones33, shelia.davis62, virginiagonzales27, boone_minnie, nadia.smith22, heike.joyner, blanch.welch, reynolds.samantha32, priscilla_oakes, melissa.joyce68 and chambers.mary79*_

On this day:
1609 - Shakespeare's sonnets are first published in London
1802 - By the Law of 20 May 1802, Napoleon Bonaparte reinstates slavery in the French colonies
1862 - U.S. President Abraham Lincoln signs the Homestead Act into law. 
1873 - Levi Strauss and Jacob Davis receive a U.S. patent for blue jeans with copper rivets. 
1916 - The Saturday Evening Post publishes its first cover with a Norman Rockwell painting
1927 - At 07:52 Charles Lindbergh takes off from Roosevelt Field in Long Island, New York, on the world's first solo non-stop flight across the Atlantic Ocean.
1932 - Amelia Earhart takes off from Newfoundland to begin the world's first solo nonstop flight across the Atlantic Ocean by a female pilot

Also born today:
1768 - Dolley Madison, 1799 - Honoré de Balzac, 1908 - James Stewart, 1915 - Moshe Dayan, 1919 - George Gobel, 1944 - Joe Cocker, 1946 - Cher, 1959 - Bronson Pinchot and 1971 - Tony Stewart.


----------



## geoffthomas

May 21 is the 141st day of the year. There are 224 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to BrockToon, KindTrish, Ricky Sides, brzab and janicegray*_

On this day:
878 - Syracuse, Italy is captured by the Muslim sultan of Sicily.
1502 - The island of Saint Helena is discovered by the Portuguese explorer João da Nova. 
1881 - The American Red Cross is established by Clara Barton.

Also born today:
1688 - Alexander Pope, 1844 - Henri Rousseau, 1898 - Armand Hammer, 1904 - Robert Montgomery, 1904 - Fats Waller, 1916 - Harold Robbins, 1917 - Raymond Burr, 1917 - Raymond Burr, 1923 - Ara Parseghian, 1924 - Peggy Cass, 1951 - Al Franken, 1952 - Mr. T, 1957 - Judge Reinhold, 1959 - Nick Cassavetes and 1966 - Lisa Edelstein (cuddy on house).


----------



## intinst

*5/22/10*
jmiked, KathyluvsKindle, Adele,
J.T. Cummins & DArenson 
Even the elves wish you all a very 
Happy Birthday!


----------



## intinst

*5/23/10*
Dori, WVJaye, summerteeth & liling 
 Everyone wants to help you 
have a very Happy Birthday!


----------



## intinst

*5/24/10*
ronz567
Hope you have wonderful Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

May 22 is the 142nd day of the year. There are 223 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to jmiked, KathyluvsKindle, Adele, J.T. Cummins and DArenson   * _

On this day:
334 BC - The Macedonian army of Alexander the Great defeats Darius III of Persia in the Battle of the Granicus. 
1377 - Pope Gregory XI issues five papal bulls to denounce the doctrines of English theologian John Wycliffe. 
1826 - HMS Beagle departs on its first voyage.
1906 - The Wright brothers are granted U.S. patent number 821,393 for their "Flying-Machine". 
1980 - Namco releases the highly influential arcade game Pac-Man. 
1990 - Microsoft releases the Windows 3.0 operating system. 
1992 - After 30 years, 66-year-old Johnny Carson hosts The Tonight Show for the last time.

Also born today:
1844 - Mary Cassatt, 1859 - Sir Arthur Conan Doyle, 1907 - Laurence Olivier, 1910 - Johnny Olson, 1928 - T. Boone Pickens, Jr., 1930 - Harvey Milk, 1934 - Peter Nero, 1938 - Richard Benjamin, 1940 - Bernard Shaw and 1941 - Paul Winfield.


----------



## geoffthomas

May 23 is the 143rd day of the year. There are 222 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Dori, WVJaye, summerteeth and liling   * _

On this day:
1430 - Joan of Arc is captured by the Burgundians while leading an army to relieve Compiègne. 
1533 - The marriage of King Henry VIII to Catherine of Aragon is declared null and void.
1568 - The Netherlands declare their independence from Spain. 
1788 - South Carolina ratifies the Constitution as the 8th American state. 
1829 - Accordion patent granted to Cyrill Demian in Vienna. 
1995 - The first version of the Java programming language is released. 
2005 - The fastest roller coaster in the world, Kingda Ka opens at Six Flags Great Adventure.

Also born today:
1883 - Douglas Fairbanks, 1910 - Scatman Crothers, 1910 - Artie Shaw, 1912 - John Payne, 1921 - James Blish, 1928 - Rosemary Clooney, 1928 - Nigel Davenport, 1933 - Joan Collins, 1944 - John Newcombe, 1947 - Jane Kenyon, 1951 - Anatoly Karpov, 1958 - Drew Carey and 1974 - Jewel.


----------



## geoffthomas

And finally, today Monday:
May 24 is the 144th day of the year. There are 221 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to ronz567*_

On this day:
1218 - The Fifth Crusade leaves Acre for Egypt.
1626 - Peter Minuit buys Manhattan. 
1844 - Samuel Morse sends the message "What hath God wrought" to inaugurate the first telegraph line. 
1883 - The Brooklyn Bridge in New York City is opened to traffic after 14 years of construction. 
1940 - Igor Sikorsky performs the first successful single-rotor helicopter flight. 
1962 - Project Mercury: American astronaut Scott Carpenter orbits the Earth three times in the Aurora 7 space capsule. 
1976 - The London to Washington, D.C. Concorde service begins.

Also born today:
1686 - Gabriel Fahrenheit, 1819 - Queen Victoria, 1909 - Wilbur Mills, 1925 - Mai Zetterling, 1926 - Stanley Baxter, 1938 - Tommy Chong, 1941 - Bob Dylan, 1944 - Patti LaBelle, 1945 - Priscilla Presley, 1953 - Nell Campbell, 1955 - Rosanne Cash, 1965 - John C. Reilly and 1986 - Mark Ballas.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, May 25 is the 145th day of the year. There are 220 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Mollyb52, *Flower*, Norman German, kevinmcgee9, eli474wes, mariebaile092, anjelagill, Amildz, jeffh457, karlfitch and puppy00   * _

On this day:
1085 - Alfonso VI of Castile takes Toledo, Spain back from the Moors. 
1659 - Richard Cromwell resigns as Lord Protector of England.
1925 - Scopes Trial: John T. Scopes is indicted for teaching Charles Darwin's theory of evolution. 
1953 - The first public television station in the United States officially begins broadcasting as KUHT from the campus of the University of Houston.

Also born today:
1803 - Ralph Waldo Emerson, 1878 - Bill "Bojangles" Robinson, 1889 - Igor Sikorsky, 1897 - Gene Tunney, 1898 - Bennett Cerf, 1918 - Claude Akins, 1921 - Hal David, 1922 - Kitty Kallen, 1927 - Robert Ludlum, 1929 - Beverly Sills, 1939 - Dixie Carter, 1939 - Ian McKellen, 1944 - Frank Oz, 1963 - Mike Myers, 1969 - Anne Heche, 1969 - Stacy London and 1975 - Lauryn Hill.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, May 26 is the 146th day of the year. There are 219 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to ladyvolz and drenfrow*_

On this day:
1135 - Alfonso VII of León and Castile was crowned in the Cathedral of Leon as Imperator totius Hispaniae, "Emperor of All the Spains". 
1538 - Geneva expels John Calvin and his followers from the city.
1647 - Alse Young becomes the first person executed as a witch in the American colonies, when she is hanged in Hartford, Connecticut. 
1864 - Montana is organized as a United States territory. 
1889 - Opening of the first Eiffel Tower elevator to the public. 
1896 - Charles Dow publishes the first edition of the Dow Jones Industrial Average. 
1918 - Armenia defeats the Ottoman Army in the Battle of Sardarapat. 
1928 - The first motion picture is projected publicly in Athens, Greece.

Also born today:
1799 - Aleksandr Pushkin, 1886 - Al Jolson, 1907 - John Wayne, 1908 - Robert Morley, 1912 - Jay Silverheels, 1913 - Peter Cushing, 1920 - Peggy Lee, 1923 - James Arness, 1926 - Miles Davis, 1948 - Stevie Nicks, 1949 - Pam Grier, 1949 - Hank Williams Jr., 1951 - Sally Ride, 1964 - Lenny Kravitz and 1966 - Helena Bonham Carter.


----------



## intinst

*5/26/10*
ladyvolz & drenfrow
Here you go, present and cake all in one!


----------



## drenfrow

Thanks for the birthday wishes! Probably a good thing the cakes aren't real, I do love cake!



geoffthomas said:


> Also born today:
> 1799 - Aleksandr Pushkin, 1886 - Al Jolson, 1907 - John Wayne, 1908 - Robert Morley, 1912 - Jay Silverheels, 1913 - Peter Cushing, 1920 - Peggy Lee, 1923 - James Arness, 1926 - Miles Davis, 1948 - Stevie Nicks, 1949 - Pam Grier, 1949 - Hank Williams Jr., 1951 - Sally Ride, 1964 - Lenny Kravitz and 1966 - Helena Bonham Carter.


I recognized every name on the list except Jay Silverheels. I had to google him. Tonto! Who knew!


----------



## geoffthomas

The SHADOW knew.


----------



## intinst

5/27/10
tarabenet, Joan Flett, Marine Mom, celiaisawesome, 
Jessi & syria.evans 
Hoping you all have a great and colorful birthday!


----------



## drenfrow

geoffthomas said:


> The SHADOW knew.


Now *that's* funny! Thanks for starting my day off with a laugh!


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, May 27 is the 147th day of the year. There are 218 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to tarabenet, Joan Flett, Marine Mom, celiaisawesome, Jessi and syria.evans*_

On this day:
927 - Battle of the Bosnian Highlands: the Croatian army, led by King Tomislav, defeats the Bulgarian Army. 
1703 - Tsar Peter the Great founds the city of Saint Petersburg. 
1927 - The Ford Motor Company ceases manufacture of the Ford Model T and begins to retool plants to make the Ford Model A. 
1933 - The Century of Progress World's Fair opens in Chicago, Illinois. 
1937 - In California, the Golden Gate Bridge opens to pedestrian traffic

Also born today:
1794 - Cornelius Vanderbilt, 1819 - Julia Ward Howe, 1837 - Wild Bill Hickok, 1894 - Dashiell Hammett, 1911 - Hubert H. Humphrey, 1911 - Vincent Price, 1912 - John Cheever, 1912 - Sam Snead, 1915 - Herman Wouk, 1922 - Christopher Lee, 1923 - Henry Kissinger, 1925 - Tony Hillerman, 1930 - William S. Sessions, 1934 - Harlan Ellison, 1935 - Lee Meriwether, 1935 - Ramsey Lewis, 1936 - Louis Gossett Jr., 1944 - Christopher Dodd, 1964 - Adam Carolla and 1965 - Todd Bridges.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, May 28 is the 148th day of the year. There are 217 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Teach142, rho, Harmakhet, ibda1girl, Daniel Santar and Nicolas   * _

On this day:
585 BC - A solar eclipse occurs, as predicted by Greek philosopher Thales, while Alyattes is battling Cyaxares in the Battle of the Eclipse, leading to a truce.
1588 - The Spanish Armada, with 130 ships and 30,000 men, sets sail from Lisbon heading for the English Channel.
1774 - American Revolutionary War: the first Continental Congress convenes.
1892 - In San Francisco, California, John Muir organizes the Sierra Club. 
1934 - Near Callander, Ontario, the Dionne quintuplets are born to Oliva and Elzire Dionne; they will be the first quintuplets to survive infancy. 
1936 - Alan Turing submits On Computable Numbers for publication. 
2002 - The Mars Odyssey finds signs of large ice deposits on the planet Mars.

Also born today:
1779 - Thomas Moore, 1908 - Ian Fleming, 1910 - T-Bone Walker, 1931 - Carroll Baker, 1934 - Annette, Cecile, Emilie, Marie and Yvonne Dionne, 1936 - Betty Shabazz, 1938 - Jerry West, 1944 - Rudy Giuliani, 1944 - Gladys Knight, 1945 - John Fogerty, 1945 - Hunter "Patch" Adams, 1947 - Sondra Locke and 1977 - Elisabeth Hasselbeck.


----------



## intinst

5/29/10
jonescandy166 & madz








To both of you!​


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, May 29 is the 149th day of the year. There are 216 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to jonescandy166 and madz *_

On this day:
1453 - Fall of Constantinople: Ottoman armies under Sultan Mehmed II Fatih capture Constantinople after a 53-day siege, ending the Byzantine Empire.1848 - Wisconsin is admitted as the 30th U.S. state.
1864 - Emperor Maximilian of Mexico arrives in Mexico for the first time.
1953 - Edmund Hillary and Sherpa Tenzing Norgay become the first people to reach the summit of Mount Everest
1999 - Space Shuttle Discovery completes the first docking with the International Space Station.

Also born today:
1736 - Patrick Henry, 1874 - G. K. Chesterton, 1893 - Max Brand, 1903 - Bob Hope, 1906 - T.H. White, 1917 - John F. Kennedy, 1939 - Al Unser, Sr., 1956 - LaToya Jackson, 1958 - Annette Bening, 1959 - Rupert Everett and 1961 - Melissa Etheridge.


----------



## intinst

*5/30/10*
Mikuto, farmwife99, kworth11, 
Edwin N. Skinner, gibbsfrederick & swilldan 
Big George say he hopes you all have a very 
happy birthday and can we please cut the cake now?


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, May 30 is the 150th day of the year. There are 215 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Mikuto, farmwife99, kworth11, Edwin N. Skinner, gibbsfrederick and swilldan *_

On this day:
1431 - Hundred Years' War: in Rouen, France, 19-year-old Joan of Arc is burned at the stake by an English-dominated tribunal.
1536 - King Henry VIII of England marries Jane Seymour, a lady-in-waiting to his first two wives.
1859 - Westminster's Big Ben rang for the first time in London.'cause Ben is the bell not the clock - although some call the clock BigBen and some call the tower BigBen.
1868 - Decoration Day (the predecessor of the modern "Memorial Day") is observed in the United States for the first time
1911 - At the Indianapolis Motor Speedway, the first Indianapolis 500 ends with Ray Harroun in his Marmon Wasp becoming the first winner of the 500-mile auto race.
1922 - In Washington, D.C. the Lincoln Memorial is dedicated.
1966 - launch of Surveyor 1 the first US spacecraft to achieve landing on an extraterrestrial body.
1989 - Tiananmen Square protests of 1989: the 33-foot high "Goddess of Democracy" statue is unveiled in Tiananmen Square by student demonstrators.

Also born today:
1846 - Peter Carl Fabergé, 1896 - Howard Hawks, 1902 - Stepin Fetchit, 1908 - Mel Blanc, 1909 - Benny Goodman, 1918 - Bob Evans, 1922 - Hal Clement, 1927 - Clint Walker, 1936 - Keir Dullea, 1939 - Michael J. Pollard, 1943 - Gale Sayers, 1944 - Meredith MacRae and 1964 - Wynonna Judd.


----------



## intinst

*5/31/10*
Kirstin,
Hope you are queen of your 
castle on your special day!


----------



## intinst

5/31/10
Betsy
Here is a mod hat almost as colorful as your cake!


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, May 31 is the 151st day of the year. There are 214 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Betsy the Quilter and Kirstin.*_

On this day:
1279 BC - Rameses II (The Great) (19th dynasty) becomes pharaoh of Ancient Egypt.
1678 - The Godiva procession through Coventry begins.
1859 - The clock tower at the Houses of Parliament, which houses Big Ben, starts keeping time.
1911 - The ocean liner R.M.S. Titanic is launched.
1927 - The last Ford Model T rolls off the assembly line after a production run of 15,007,003 vehicles.
1977 - The Trans-Alaska Pipeline System completed.

Also born today:
1819 - Walt Whitman, 1857 - Pope Pius XI, 1894 - Fred Allen, 1898 - Dr. Norman Vincent Peale, 1908 - Don Ameche, 1923 - Rainier III, Prince of Monaco, 1930 - Clint Eastwood, 1938 - Johnny Paycheck, 1938 - Peter Yarrow, 1943 - Sharon Gless, 1943 - Joe Namath, 1949 - Tom Berenger, 1961 - Lea Thompson, 1965 - Brooke Shields and 1976 - Colin Farrell.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Happy birthday, Betsy!!!


----------



## intinst

*6/1/10*
David J. Guyton, SharaMartin, Joerg_Mosthaf and samara1
Hope you all cruise right through a very Happy Birthday!







​


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, June 1 is the 152nd day of the year . There are 213 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to David J. Guyton, SharaMartin, Joerg_Mosthaf and samara1*_

On this day:
1533 - Anne Boleyn is crowned Queen of England. 
1779 - Benedict Arnold, a general in the Continental Army during the American Revolutionary War, is court-martialed for malfeasance. 
1792 - Kentucky is admitted as the 15th state of the United States.
1796 - Tennessee is admitted as the 16th state of the United States. 
1831 - James Clark Ross discovers the North Magnetic Pole.
1980 - Cable News Network (CNN) begins broadcasting.

Also born today:
1637 - Jacques Marquette, 1801 - Brigham Young, 1878 - John Masefield, 1890 - Frank Morgan, 1921 - Nelson Riddle, 1926 - Andy Griffith, 1926 - Marilyn Monroe, 1930 - Edward Woodward, 1934 - Pat Boone, 1937 - Morgan Freeman, 1937 - Colleen McCullough, 1947 - Ronnie Wood, 1956 - Lisa Hartman, 1973 - Heidi Klum, 1974 - Alanis Morissette and 1979 - Santana Moss.


----------



## intinst

6/2/10
peepa43, Anne Lebrecht, apollomichelle,
Michelle Sterling, ronhms69 & uvdi88
Hope you all have a wonderful birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, June 2 is the 153rd day of the year. There are 212 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to peepa43, Anne Lebrecht, apollomichelle, Michelle Sterling, ronhms69 and uvdi88   * _

On this day:
455 - Sack of Rome: The Vandals enter Rome, and plunder the city for two weeks 
1098 - First Crusade: The first Siege of Antioch ends as Crusader forces take the city.
1692 - Bridget Bishop is the first person to go to trial in the Salem witch trials in Salem, Massachusetts.
1835 - P. T. Barnum and his circus start their first tour of the United States. 
1886 - U.S. President Grover Cleveland marries Frances Folsom in the White House, becoming the only president to wed in the executive mansion. 
1953 - The coronation of Queen Elizabeth II, who was crowned Queen of the United Kingdom, Canada, Australia, New Zealand and Her Other Realms and Territories & Head of the Commonwealth, the first major international event to be televised. 
2004 - Ken Jennings begins his 74-game winning streak on the syndicated game show Jeopardy!

Also born today:
1731 - Martha Washington, 1740 - Marquis de Sade, 1743 - Count Alessandro di Cagliostro, 1835 - Pope Pius X, 1840 - Thomas Hardy, 1904 - Johnny Weissmuller, 1937 - Sally Kellerman, 1941 - Stacy Keach, 1941 - Charlie Watts, 1943 - Charles Haid, 1944 - Marvin Hamlisch, 1948 - Jerry Mathers, 1955 - Dana Carvey, 1960 - Kyle Petty, 1980 - Abby Wambach and 1989 - Freddy Adu.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

geoffthomas said:


> 1953 - The coronation of Queen Elizabeth II, who was crowned Queen of the United Kingdom, Canada, Australia, New Zealand and Her Other Realms and Territories & Head of the Commonwealth, the first major international event to be televised.


And, fortunately, Dr. Who foiled the plot to steal people's minds using the broadcast. . . . (He captured the evil entity on a BetaMax cassette and erased it. . . .)


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, June 3 is the 154th day of the year. There are 211 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to love2read , lb505, staticgirl50 and texashosting.   * _

On this day:
1098 - First Crusade: Antioch falls to the crusaders after an eight-month siege. 
1539 - DeSoto claims Florida for Spain. 
1888 - The poem "Casey at the Bat", by Ernest Lawrence Thayer, is published in the San Francisco Examiner. 
1937 - The Duke of Windsor marries Wallis Simpson.

Also born today:
1635 - Philippe Quinault, 1808 - Jefferson Davis, 1878 - Barney Oldfield, 1906 - Josephine Baker, 1910 - Paulette Goddard, 1917 - Leo Gorcey, 1924 - Colleen Dewhurst, 1925 - Tony Curtis, 1926 - Allen Ginsberg, 1930 - Marion Zimmer Bradley, 1936 - Larry McMurtry, 1942 - Curtis Mayfield and 1945 - Hale Irwin.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, June 4 is the 155th day of the year. There are 210 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to MicahBleecher, Graham Storrs and adegan.*_

On this day:
781 BC - The first historic solar eclipse is recorded in China. 
1584 - Sir Walter Raleigh establishes the first English colony on Roanoke Island
1769 - A transit of Venus is followed five hours later by a total solar eclipse, the shortest such interval in history. 
1792 - Captain George Vancouver claims Puget Sound for the Kingdom of Great Britain. 
1917 - The first Pulitzer Prizes are awarded
1919 - The U.S. Congress approves the 19th Amendment to the United States Constitution
1973 - A patent for the ATM is granted to Donald Wetzel, Tom Barnes and George Chastain.

Also born today:
1604 - Claudia de' Medici, 1907 - Rosalind Russell, 1924 - Dennis Weaver, 1932 - John Drew Barrymore, 1936 - Bruce Dern, 1944 - Michelle Phillips, 1971 - Noah Wyle and 1975 - Angelina Jolie.

And Wikipedia tells us:
National Donut Day is on the first Friday of June each year and follows on the Donut Day event created by the Salvation Army in 1938 to honor the women who served donuts to soldiers during World War I.[1] The holiday celebrates the doughnut (a.k.a "donut") - an edible, ring-shaped piece of dough which is deep-fried and sweetened. Many American doughnut stores offer free doughnuts on National Doughnut Day. In 2009, both independent doughnut shops[2] and large national franchises offered free doughnuts in the United States


----------



## intinst

6/5/10
Crystal, Manifield, alexwalker10win & james91
Hope you all are winners today!


----------



## intinst

6/6/10
solarkim6720, Fleur's Mom, sketza02, 
aimeegreene12, Personals78, hiddenpotential8, 
bdebsib, liza464, jerrytaylor80, humility62, 
steben1975, trainingacat & drhetal1
[size=27pt]I wish for the day to be all you want it to be.


----------



## intinst

*6/7/10*
plumboz, IyaBlack123, dwright123 & tizaira24 
Hope it is a wonderful birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, June 5 is the 156th day of the year. There are 209 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Crystal, Manifield, alexwalker10win and james91   * _

On this day:
1817 - The first Great Lakes steamer, the Frontenac, is launched.
1862 - As the Treaty of Saigon was signed, ceding parts of southern Vietnam to France, the guerrilla leader Truong Dinh decides to defy Emperor Tu Duc of Vietnam and fight on against the Europeans.
1915 - Denmark amends its constitution to allow women's suffrage. 
1956 - Elvis Presley introduces his new single, "Hound Dog", on The Milton Berle Show,
1968 - U.S. presidential candidate Robert F. Kennedy is shot at the Ambassador Hotel in Los Angeles, California by Palestinian Sirhan Sirhan.
1977 - The Apple II, one of the first personal computers, goes on sale. 
1989 - The Unknown Rebel halts the progress of a column of advancing tanks for over half an hour after the Tiananmen Square protests of 1989.

Also born today:
1718 - Thomas Chippendale, 1723 - Adam Smith, 1850 - Pat Garrett, 1878 - Pancho Villa, 1883 - John Maynard Keynes, 1934 - Bill Moyers, 1949 - Ken Follett, 1951 - Suze Orman, 1956 - Kenny G, 1964 - Rick Riordan, 1971 - Mark Wahlberg (once known as Marky Mark) and 1974 - Chad Allen.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, June 6 is the 157th day of the year. There are 208 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to solarkim6720, Fleur's Mom, sketza02, aimeegreene12, Personals78, hiddenpotential8, bdebsib, liza464, jerrytaylor80, humility62, steben1975, trainingacat and drhetal1*_

On this day:
1644 - The Qing Dynasty Manchu forces led by the Shunzhi Emperor capture Beijing during the collapse of the Ming Dynasty.
1844 - The Young Men's Christian Association (YMCA) is founded in London. 
1892 - Chicago El begins operation 
1925 - The Chrysler Corporation is founded by Walter Percy Chrysler. 
1933 - The first drive-in theater opens, in Camden, New Jersey, United States.  
1993 - Mongolia holds its first direct presidential elections.

Also born today:
1755 - Nathan Hale, 1799 - Alexander Pushkin, 1867 - David T. Abercrombie, 1875 - Thomas Mann, 1939 - Gary U.S. Bonds, 1952 - Harvey Fierstein, 1955 - Dana Carvey and 1956 - Björn Borg.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, June 7 is the 158th day of the year. There are 207 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to plumboz, IyaBlack123, dwright123 and tizaira24   * _

On this day:
1494 - Spain and Portugal sign the Treaty of Tordesillas which divides the New World between the two countries. 
1863 - During the French intervention in Mexico, Mexico City is captured by French troops. 
1893 - Gandhi's first act of civil disobedience.
1909 - Mary Pickford makes her screen debut at the age of 16.
1975 - Sony introduces the Betamax videocassette recorder for sale to the public.

Also born today:
1778 - Beau Brummell, 1848 - Paul Gauguin, 1897 - George Szell, 1905 - James J. Braddock, 1909 - Jessica Tandy, 1917 - Dean Martin, 1940 - Tom Jones, 1952 - Liam Neeson, 1955 - William Forsythe, 1958 - Prince, 1975 - Allen Iverson and 1981 - Anna Kournikova.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, June 8 is the 159th day of the year. There are 206 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to ccs122300, Tracey, rio512, and CaroleC*_

On this day:
68 - The Roman Senate proclaims Galba as emperor. 
1789 - James Madison introduces twelve proposed amendments to the United States Constitution in the House of Representatives; by 1791, ten of them are ratified by the state legislatures and become the Bill of Rights; another is eventually ratified in 1992 to become the 27th Amendment. 
1887 - Herman Hollerith receives a patent for his punched card calculator. 
1948 - Milton Berle hosts the debut of Texaco Star Theater.

Also born today:
1867 - Frank Lloyd Wright, 1918 - Robert Preston, 1921 - LeRoy Neiman, 1925 - Barbara Bush, 1927 - Jerry Stiller, 1933 - Joan Rivers, 1936 - James Darren, 1940 - Nancy Sinatra, 1944 - Boz Scaggs, 1957 - Scott Adams, 1966 - Julianna Margulies, 1976 - Lindsay Davenport and 1977 - Kanye West.


----------



## intinst

6/9/10
 jah, JBealsFan, edwardgtalbot & schuttziejr 
 Hoping you all have an exceedingly


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, June 9 is the 160th day of the year. There are 205 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to jah, JBealsFan, edwardgtalbot and schuttziejr   * _

On this day:
53 - Roman Emperor Nero marries Claudia Octavia 
62 - Claudia Octavia is executed. 
721 - Odo of Aquitaine defeats the Moors in the Battle of Toulouse. 
1732 - James Oglethorpe is granted a royal charter for the colony of Georgia.
1934 - Donald Duck makes his debut in The Wise Little Hen. 
1973 - Secretariat wins the Triple Crown.

Also born today: 1891 - Cole Porter, 1900 - Fred Waring, 1910 - Robert Cummings, 1915 - Les Paul, 1916 - Robert McNamara, 1934 - Jackie Wilson, 1936 - Jackie Mason, 1956 - Patricia Cornwell, 1961 - Michael J. Fox, 1961 - Aaron Sorkin, 1963 - Johnny Depp, 1964 - Gloria Reuben and 1981 - Natalie Portman.


----------



## intinst

6/10/10
DD, Solarraven, MichelleR, Frank_Tuttle, 
mario66, Lilia Green, & nightflyer 
Everybody here wants to wish you a very Happy Birthday!








I mean Everybody!​


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursdayl, June 10 is the 161st day of the year. There are 204 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to DD, Solarraven, MichelleR, Frank_Tuttle, mario66, Lilia Green and nightflyer   * _

On this day:
1829 - The first Boat Race between the University of Oxford and the University of Cambridge takes place
1854 - The first class of the United States Naval Academy students graduate. 
1935 - Dr. Robert Smith takes his last drink, and Alcoholics Anonymous is founded in Akron, Ohio, United States, by him and Bill Wilson.
2003 - The Spirit Rover is launched, beginning NASA's Mars Exploration Rover mission.

Also born today:
1637 - Jacques Marquette, 1889 - Sessue Hayakawa, 1895 - Hattie McDaniel, 1901 - Frederick Loewe, 1910 - Howlin' Wolf, 1915 - Saul Bellow, 1918 - Barry Morse, 1921 - Prince Philip, 1926 - Lionel Jeffries, 1933 - F. Lee Bailey, 1951 - Dan Fouts, 1953 - John Edwards, 1962 - Gina Gershon, 1963 - Jeanne Tripplehorn, 1965 - Elizabeth Hurley, 1971 - Bobby Jindal, 1982 - Tara Lipinski and 1982 - Leelee Sobieski.


----------



## intinst

6/11/10
The Atomic Bookworm, benson85, 
2Jerryclifford & KeRaSh
We told Otto to wait and share the cake with everyone else. 
Maybe you all will have better luck explaining it. 
Hope it is a very happy birthday, anyway.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, June 11 is the 162nd day of the year. There are 203 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to The Atomic Bookworm, benson85, 2Jerryclifford and KeRaSh*_

On this day:
1184 BC - Troy is sacked and burned, according to calculations by Eratosthenes. 
1509 - Henry VIII of England marries Catherine of Aragon.
1776 - The Continental Congress appoints Thomas Jefferson, John Adams, Benjamin Franklin, Roger Sherman, and Robert R. Livingston to the Committee of Five to draft a declaration of independence. 
1919 - Sir Barton wins the Belmont Stakes, becoming the first horse to win the Triple Crown.
1998 - Compaq Computer pays $9 billion for Digital Equipment Corporation in the largest high-tech acquisition.

Also born today:
1456 - Anne Neville, wife of Richard III of England, 1776 - John Constable, 1864 - Richard Strauss, 1910 - Jacques-Yves Cousteau, 1913 - Vince Lombardi, 1925 - William Styron, 1933 - Gene Wilder, 1936 - Chad Everett, 1940 - Joey Dee, 1945 - Adrienne Barbeau, 1956 - Joe Montana. 1959 - Hugh Laurie and 1978 - Joshua Jackson.


----------



## intinst

6/12/10
Spiritwind 1, Vicky Gallas, Chris W, 
Jacksimpson22, HankP, fredhys10, 
carsoncheel & keithconde 
Hope you get just what you want for your birthday, too!


----------



## Susan in VA

*And happy birthday, Liz. *


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, June 12 is the 163rd day of the year. There are 202 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Spiritwind 1, Vicky Gallas, Chris W, Jacksimpson22, HankP, fredhys10, carsoncheel and keithconde *_

On this day:
1775 - British general Thomas Gage declares martial law in Massachusetts.
1939 - The Baseball Hall of Fame opens in Cooperstown, New York.
1942 - Anne Frank receives a diary for her thirteenth birthday.
1997 - Queen Elizabeth II reopens the Globe Theatre in London.

Also born today:
1519 - Cosimo I de' Medici, 1897 - Anthony Eden, 1924 - George H. W. Bush, 1928 - Vic Damone, 1929 - Anne Frank, 1930 - Jim Nabors and 1976 - Antawn Jamison.


----------



## intinst

6/13/10
russr19, tippymn, MB & michaeljasper 








Hope yours is too!​


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, June 13 is the 164th day of the year. There are 201 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to russr19, tippymn, MB and michaeljasper*_

On this day:
1525 - Martin Luther marries Katharina von Bora, against the celibacy rule decreed by the Roman Catholic Church for priests and nuns.
1970 - "The Long and Winding Road" becomes the Beatles' last Number 1 song.
1983 - Pioneer 10 becomes the first man-made object to leave the solar system.

Also born today:
1865 - William Butler Yeats, 1892 - Basil Rathbone, 1903 - Red Grange, 1926 - Paul Lynde, 1951 - Richard Thomas, 1953 - Tim Allen, 1962 - Ally Sheedy, 1986 - Ashley Olsen and 1986 - Mary-Kate Olsen.


----------



## intinst

*6/14/10*
darkbow & kevinbest4al


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, June 14 is the 165th day of the year. There are 200 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to darkbow and kevinbest4al*_

On this day:
1777 - The Stars and Stripes is adopted by Congress as the Flag of the United States. 
1789 - Bounty mutiny survivors including Captain William Bligh and 18 others reach Timor after a nearly 4,000-mile journey in an open boat. 
1822 - Charles Babbage proposes a difference engine in a paper to the Royal Astronomical Society entitled "Note on the application of machinery to the computation of astronomical and mathematical tables". 
1938 - Action Comics issue one is released, introducing Superman. 
1951 - UNIVAC I is dedicated by the U.S. Census Bureau.

Also born today:
1811 - Harriet Beecher Stowe, 1909 - Burl Ives, 1919 - Gene Barry, 1925 - Pierre Salinger, 1926 - Hermann Kant, 1931 - Junior Walker, 1946 - Donald Trump, 1949 - Harry Turtledove, 1961 - Boy George and 1969 - Steffi Graf.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

geoffthomas said:


> Also born today:


My son!

(He got a flag as a birth present from our family friend, the retired Navy Commander. . . .)


----------



## intinst

6/15/10
ErnestS, coyote & Malcolm
Happy Birthday and enjoy your cake!
Don't worry about that icing, it's supposed to look like that.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, June 15 is the 166th day of the year. There are 199 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to ErnestS, coyote and Malcolm*_

On this day:
1215 - King John of England puts his seal to the Magna Carta.
1667 - The first human blood transfusion is administered by Dr. Jean-Baptiste Denys.
1752 - Benjamin Franklin proves that lightning is electricity.
1836 - Arkansas is admitted as the 25th U.S. state.
1911 - Tabulating Computing Recording Corporation (IBM) is incorporated.
1934 - The U.S. Great Smoky Mountains National Park is founded.

Also born today:
1914 - Saul Steinberg, 1917 - Lash La Rue, 1921 - Erroll Garner, 1932 - Mario Cuomo, 1941 - Harry Nilsson, 1949 - Jim Varney, 1954 - James Belushi, 1958 - Wade Boggs, 1963 - Helen Hunt, 1964 - Courteney Cox and 1973 - Neil Patrick Harris.


----------



## intinst

6/16/10
cat616, busy91, MagicalWingLT, lexi61689, jamesm1655, 
josephcager, outunderstars, MetalDragon, encinitas, 
choyung10, clncrptclnng, slowhands, gocubsgo25 & Mckenno12
Wishing you all a very happy birthday!







​


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, June 16 is the 167th day of the year. There are 198 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to cat616, busy91, MagicalWingLT, lexi61689, jamesm1655, josephcager, outunderstars, MetalDragon, encinitas, choyung10, clncrptclnng, slowhands, gocubsgo25 and Mckenno12*_

On this day:
1586 - Mary, Queen of Scots, recognizes Philip II of Spain as her heir and successor. 
1858 - Abraham Lincoln delivers his House Divided speech in Springfield, Illinois. 
1903 - The Ford Motor Company is incorporated. 
1904 - Irish author James Joyce begins a relationship with Nora Barnacle and subsequently uses the date to set the actions for his novel Ulysses; this date is now traditionally called "Bloomsday". 
1977 - Oracle Corporation is incorporated in Redwood Shores, California, as Software Development Laboratories (SDL)

Also born today:
1723 - Adam Smith, 1829 - Geronimo, 1890 - Stan Laurel, 1896 - Murray Leinster, 1917 - Katherine Graham, 1937 - Erich Segal, 1938 - Joyce Carol Oates, 1941 - Aldrich Ames, 1943 - Joan Van Ark, 1951 - Roberto Durán and 1955 - Laurie Metcalf.


----------



## intinst

6/17/10
BasicGreatGuy, ArtGordon, 
Scwd4, merrydunn & Stormy 
Every one here wishes you all a very


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, June 17 is the 168th day of the year. There are 197 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to BasicGreatGuy, ArtGordon, Scwd4, merrydunn and Stormy   * _

On this day:
1579 - Sir Francis Drake claims a land he calls Nova Albion (modern California) for England. 
1631 - Mumtaz Mahal dies during childbirth. Her husband, Mughal emperor Shah Jahan I, will spend more than 20 years building her mausoleum, the Taj Mahal.
1885 - The Statue of Liberty arrives in New York Harbor. 
1987 - With the death of the last individual, the Dusky Seaside Sparrow becomes extinct.

Also born today:
1239 - Edward I (Longshanks), 1861 - Omar Bundy, 1882 - Igor Stravinsky, 1904 - Ralph Bellamy, 1914 - John Hersey, 1923 - Elroy Hirsch, 1943 - Newt Gingrich, 1943 - Barry Manilow, 1945 - Tommy Franks, 1960 - Thomas Haden Church, 1963 - Greg Kinnear, 1965 - Dan Jansen and 1980 - Venus Williams.


----------



## intinst

*6/18/10*
Mother Beaver, xianfox, vickyjones & Katie48
Wishing you all a Happy Birthday 
and here is a present for you!








(Mice for everybody!)​


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, June 18 is the 169th day of the year. There are 196 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Mother Beaver, xianfox, vickyjones, Katie48.*_

On this day:
1900 - Empress Dowager Longyu of China orders all foreigners killed, including foreign diplomats and their families.
1923 - Checker Taxi puts its first taxi on the streets.
1940 - "Finest Hour" speech by Winston Churchill.
1983 - Space Shuttle program: STS-7, Astronaut Sally Ride becomes the first American woman in space.

Also born today:
1854 - E.W. Scripps, 1886 - George Mallory, 1910 - E.G. Marshall, 1915 - Red Adair, 1917 - Richard Boone, 1942 - Roger Ebert, 1942 - Paul McCartney and 1952 - Carol Kane.


----------



## intinst

*6/19/10*
Ryath, BKinkade & tastefullyjune 
 Wishing you all a very


----------



## Vegas_Asian

And hour and fifteen mintues til 21 and already on second drink. First kahlua. Second mikes hard lemonade. Third pomegranate lemonade. Then cranberry light. Soon the drunk testing will start. Need to charge phone


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, June 19 is the 170th day of the year. There are 195 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Ryath, BKinkade & tastefullyjune*_

On this day:
1867 - Maximilian I of the Mexican Empire is executed by a firing squad in Querétaro, Querétaro.
1910 - The first Father's Day is celebrated in Spokane, Washington.
1978 - Garfield appears in his first comic strip.

Also born today:
1623 - Blaise Pascal, 1877 - Charles Coburn, 1896 - Wallis Simpson, Duchess of Windsor, 1897 - Moe Howard, 1902 - Guy Lombardo, 1903 - Lou Gehrig, 1915 - Pat Buttram, 1921 - Louis Jourdan, 1928 - Nancy Marchand, 1930 - Gena Rowlands, 1932 - Pier Angeli, 1947 - Salman Rushdie, 1948 - Phylicia Rashad, 1954 - Kathleen Turner and 1962 - Paula Abdul.


----------



## intinst

*6/20/10*
WolfePrincess73, OdiousLightMoon, 
timothygrcl4 & djstoddard
Wishing you all a very Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, June 20 is the 171st day of the year. There are 194 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to WolfePrincess73, OdiousLightMoon, timothygrcl4 and djstoddard*_

On this day:
1214 - The University of Oxford receives its charter.
1837 - Queen Victoria succeeds to the British throne.
1893 - Lizzie Borden is acquitted for the murders of her father and stepmother.
1948 - Toast of the Town, later The Ed Sullivan Show, makes its television debut.
1990 - Asteroid Eureka is discovered.

Also born today:
1905 - Lillian Hellman, 1909 - Errol Flynn, 1911 - Gail Patrick, 1924 - Chet Atkins, 1924 - Audie Murphy, 1931 - Olympia Dukakis, 1931 - Martin Landau, # 1945 - Anne Murray, 1947 - Candy Clark, 1949 - Lionel Richie, 1952 - John Goodman, 1967 - Nicole Kidman,


----------



## geoffthomas

This is the Summer Solstice
Monday, June 21 is the 172nd day of the year. There are 193 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Margarita, AnneBrooke and Jack C   * _

On this day:
1307 - Külüg Khan enthroned as Khagan of the Mongols and Wuzong of the Yuan. 
1788 - New Hampshire ratifies the Constitution of the United States and is admitted as the 9th state in the United States. 
2006 - Pluto's newly discovered moons are officially named Nix & Hydra.

Also born today:
1903 - Al Hirschfeld, 1905 - Jean-Paul Sartre, 1912 - Mary McCarthy, 1921 - Judy Holliday, 1921 - Jane Russell, 1925 - Maureen Stapleton, 1940 - Mariette Hartley, 1947 - Meredith Baxter, 1947 - Michael Gross, 1948 - Ian McEwan, 1953 - Benazir Bhutto and 1982 - Prince William of Wales.


----------



## intinst

6/21/10
Margarita, AnneBrooke and Jack C 
 We'd like to wish you three a very


----------



## intinst

*6/22/10*
Knerkin, manta123, hollis29taylor & brethunte
 Wishing you all a very


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, June 22 is the 173rd day of the year. There are 192 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Knerkin, manta123, hollis29taylor and brethunte*_

On this day:
168 BC - Romans under Lucius Aemilius Paullus defeat and capture Macedonian King Perseus ending the Third Macedonian War.
1633 - The Holy Office in Rome forces Galileo Galilei to recant his view that the Sun, not the Earth, is the center of the Universe.
1907 - The London Underground's Charing Cross, Euston and Hampstead Railway opens.
1969 - The Cuyahoga River catches fire, which triggers a crack-down on pollution in the river.
1990 - Checkpoint Charlie is dismantled in Berlin.
2009 - Eastman Kodak Company announces that it will discontinue sales of the Kodachrome Color Film, concluding its 74-year run as a photography icon.

Also born today:
1757 - George Vancouver, 1887 - Julian Huxley, 1903 - John Dillinger, 1906 - Billy Wilder, 1907 - Mike Todd, 1909 - Maurice Adler, 1919 - Gower Champion, 1922 - Bill Blass, 1936 - Kris Kristofferson, 1941 - Ed Bradley, 1943 - Brit Hume, 1947 - Pete Maravich, 1949 - Meryl Streep, 1949 - Lindsay Wagner, 1953 - Cyndi Lauper, 1954 - Freddie Prinze, 1960 - Tracy Pollan, 1962 - Clyde Drexler and 1964 - Dan Brown.


----------



## intinst

June 23,2010
Due to popular demand!( At least by me)
Welcome to the Margaritaville edition  of the Very Merry UnBirthday!








We are having a Party! 
With Sparklers! Confetti!
















 Margaritas! Chocolate cake! 















Hope everyone has a Wonderful Day!
(It's no-guilt margaritas and cake!)​


----------



## geoffthomas

Woo Hoo.

Wednesday, June 23 is the 174th day of the year. There are 191 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*And a Very Happy Birthday to hsuthard.*_

On this day:
79 - Titus Caesar Vespasianus succeeds his father Vespasianus as tenth Roman Emperor.
1532 - Henry VIII and François I sign a secret treaty against Emperor Charles V.
1611 - The mutinous crew of Henry Hudson's fourth voyage sets Henry, his son and seven loyal crew members adrift in an open boat in what is now Hudson Bay; they are never heard from again.
1713 - The French residents of Acadia are given one year to declare allegiance to Britain or leave Nova Scotia, Canada.
1810 - John Jacob Astor forms the Pacific Fur Company.
1868 - Christopher Latham Sholes receives a patent for Type-Writer.
1926 - The College Board administers the first SAT exam.
1969 - Warren E. Burger is sworn in as chief justice of the United States Supreme Court by retiring chief justice Earl Warren.

Born today:
1894 - Alfred Kinsey, 1927 - Bob Fosse, 1929 - June Carter Cash, 1940 - Wilma Rudolph, 1943 - Vint Cerf, 1946 - Ted Shackelford, 1948 - Luther Kent, 1948 - Clarence Thomas and 1957 - Frances McDormand.


----------



## hsuthard

Woohoo! Today is my 40th birthday and I must say I'm having a blast! Look at the flowers my sister sent me:


----------



## intinst

hsuthard, Sorry to be late! 
Hope it stayed a blast all day!


----------



## intinst

6/24/10
Heather, markjack65, HelloD, jasmlance & Dennis Phillips
George Giraffe has a wish and a kiss for you!
(Do watch out for the tongue, it's near two foot long!


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, June 24 is the 175th day of the year. There are 190 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Heather, markjack65, HelloD, jasmlance and Dennis Phillips*_

On this day:
1314 - the Battle of Bannockburn concludes with a decisive victory of the Scottish forces led by Robert the Bruce.
1509 - Henry VIII and Catherine of Aragon are crowned King and Queen of England.
1717 - The Premier Grand Lodge of England, the first Masonic Grand Lodge in the world, is founded in London, England.
1939 - Siam is renamed to Thailand by Plaek Pibulsonggram, the country's third prime minister.
1949 - The first Television Western, Hopalong Cassidy, is aired on NBC starring William Boyd.

Also born today:
1842 - Ambrose Bierce, 1893 - Roy O. Disney, 1895 - Jack Dempsey, 1904 - Phil Harris, 1931 - Billy Casper, 1944 - Jeff Beck, 1947 - Mick Fleetwood, 1950 - Mercedes Lackey and 1967 - Sherry Stringfield.


----------



## intinst

*6/25/10*
Duncan's Mom, WBrian & bingleins6o 
Hope you three have a very happy birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, June 25 is the 176th day of the year. There are 189 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Duncan's Mom, WBrian and bingleins6o *_

On this day:
524 - The Franks defeat the Burgundians in the Battle of Vézeronce.
1788 - Virginia becomes the 10th state to ratify the United States Constitution.
1876 - Battle of the Little Bighorn and the death of Lieutenant Colonel George Armstrong Custer.
1950 - The Korean War begins with the invasion of South Korea by North Korea.
1981 - Microsoft is restructured to become an incorporated business in its home state of Washington.

Also born today:
1903 - George Orwell, 1925 - June Lockhart, 1945 - Carly Simon, 1947 - Jimmie Walker, 1954 - Sonia Sotomayor, 1961 - Ricky Gervais and 1963 - George Michael.


----------



## intinst

*6/26/10*
  debbiego45, Cindy-Lee, 
micha3lsha, Bobbi & StarGazer 
 Hope you all have a very


----------



## intinst

*6/27/10*
 LibraryGirl, Newt, 
amz18 & Martharn
 We sent Jake to ensure you 
all have a very happy birthday. 
See that smiling face?
You gotta be happy now!


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, June 26 is the 177th day of the year. There are 188 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to debbiego45, Cindy-Lee, micha3lsha, Bobbi and StarGazer *_

On this day:
1284 - the legendary Pied Piper leads 130 children out of Hamelin, Germany
1483 - Richard III is crowned king of England.
1870 - The Christian holiday of Christmas is declared a federal holiday in the United States.
1927 - The Cyclone roller coaster opens on Coney Island.
1959 - The Saint Lawrence Seaway opens, opening North America's Great Lakes to ocean-going ships.
1974 - The Universal Product Code is scanned for the first time to sell a package of Wrigley's chewing gum at the Marsh Supermarket in Troy, Ohio

Also born today:
1824 - Lord Kelvin, 1892 - Pearl S. Buck, 1901 - Stuart Symington, 1904 - Peter Lorre, 1909 - Colonel Tom Parker, 1911 - Babe Didrikson Zaharias, 1969 - Mike Myers, 1970 - Sean Hayes, 1970 - Chris O'Donnell and 1974 - Derek Jeter.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, June 27 is the 178th day of the year. There are 187 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to LibraryGirl, Newt, amz18 and Martharn*_

On this day:
1709 - Peter the Great defeats Charles XII of Sweden at the Battle of Poltava.
1967 - The world's first ATM is installed in Enfield, London.
1982 - Space Shuttle Columbia launched from the Kennedy Space Center on the final research and development flight mission, STS-4.

Also born today:
1880 - Helen Keller, 1927 - Bob Keeshan, 1930 - Ross Perot, 1949 - Vera Wang, 1951 - Julia Duffy, 1966 - J. J. Abrams and 1975 - Tobey Maguire.


----------



## intinst

6/27/10
 deMoMo, stevenjay, mwbbe & Toker4l1fe
 Wishing you a very happy birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, June 28 is the 179th day of the year. There are 186 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to deMoMo, stevenjay, mwbbe and Toker4l1fe*_

On this day:
1838 - The coronation of Victoria of the United Kingdom.
1914 - Franz Ferdinand, Archduke of Austria and his wife Sophie are assassinated in Sarajevo 
1950 - Seoul is captured by troops from North Korea.
1967 - Israel annexes East Jerusalem.

Also born today:
1491 - King Henry VIII of England, 1577 - Peter Paul Rubens, 1703 - John Wesley, 1712 - Jean-Jacques Rousseau, 1902 - Richard Rodgers, 1909 - Eric Ambler, 1926 - Mel Brooks, 1946 - Gilda Radner, 1948 - Kathy Bates, 1960 - John Elway, 1966 - John Cusack, 1966 - Mary Stuart Masterson, 1986 - Kellie Pickler and 1988 - Lacey Schwimmer.


----------



## intinst

*6/29/10*
 Libby Cone
 Hope this day is all you want it to be, 
and that there is a piece of cake just for you!


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, June 29 is the 180th day of the year. There are 185 days remaining until the end of the year

_*Happy Birthday to Libby Cone*_

On this day:
1444 - Skanderbeg defeats an Ottoman invasion force at Torvioll.
1880 - France annexes Tahiti.
1974 - Isabel Perón is sworn in as the first female President of Argentina.

Also born today:
1901 - Nelson Eddy, 1919 - Slim Pickens, 1936 - Harmon Killebrew, 1944 - Gary Busey, 1947 - Richard Lewis and 1978 - Nicole Scherzinger.


----------



## intinst

*6/30/10*
MikeD, sramalouf, JamieLynn832002 & Ami Braverman
 Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, June 30 is the 181st day of the year. There are 184 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to MikeD, sramalouf, JamieLynn832002 and Ami Braverman*_

On this day:
1859 - French acrobat Charles Blondin crosses Niagara Falls on a tightrope.
1906 - The United States Congress passes the Meat Inspection Act and Pure Food and Drug Act.
1953 - The first Chevrolet Corvette rolls off the assembly line in Flint, Michigan.
1972 - The first leap second is added to the UTC time system.

Also born today:
1803 - Thomas Lovell Beddoes, 1917 - Susan Hayward, 1917 - Lena Horne, 1934 - Harry Blackstone Jr., 1984 - Fantasia Barrino and 1985 - Michael Phelps.


----------



## intinst

*7/1/10*
LaRita, Bruinboy, jenusmc, horrorauthor & john_a_karr
I hope today is a treasure chest of good things for all of you!


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, July 1 is the 182nd day of the year. There are 183 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to LaRita, Bruinboy, jenusmc, horrorauthor and john_a_karr*_

On this day:
1520 - La Noche Triste: a joint Mexican Indian force led by the Aztec ruler Cuitláhuac defeat Spanish Conquistadores led by Hernán Cortés.
1863 - American Civil War: the Battle of Gettysburg begins. 
1931 - United Airlines begins service (as Boeing Air Transport). 
1957 - The International Geophysical Year begins. 
1963 - ZIP Codes are introduced for United States mail. 
1979 - Sony introduces the Walkman.

Also born today:
1804 - George Sand, 1902 - William Wyler, 1906 - Estée Lauder, 1925 - Farley Granger, 1931 - Leslie Caron, 1934 - Jamie Farr, 1934 - Jean Marsh, 1941 - Twyla Tharp, 1941 - Twyla Tharp, 1945 - Debbie Harry, 1952 - Dan Aykroyd, 1961 - Diana, Princess of Wales, 1961 - Carl Lewis and 1967 - Pamela Anderson.


----------



## intinst

*7/2/10*
NitroStitch, ukie, Varin, kentuckyliz, candygirl, Lunarmoth & fourniern
Here's some cake for you and you and you and....
Well, there's enough for all of you, I hope!


----------



## intinst

Did I miss someone in that last post? Oh yeah!










Happy Birthday Leslie!​


----------



## Leslie

Oh wow, thank you intinst! What a fabulous birthday message to wake up to...!

Hugs,

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, July 2 is the 183rd day of the year . There are 182 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to NitroStitch, ukie, Varin, kentuckyliz, candygirl, Lunarmoth and fourniern*_

_*And special Happy Day to Leslie*_

On this Day:
963 - The imperial army proclaims Nicephorus Phocas Emperor of the Romans on the plains outside Cappadocian Caesarea.
1777 - Vermont becomes the first American territory to abolish slavery. 
1839 - Twenty miles off the coast of Cuba, 53 rebelling African slaves led by Joseph Cinqué take over the slave ship Amistad. 
1881 - Charles J. Guiteau shoots and fatally wounds U.S. President James Garfield
1962 - The first Wal-Mart store opens for business in Rogers, Arkansas. 
1964 - U.S. President Lyndon B. Johnson signs the Civil Rights Act of 1964

Also born today:
1492 - Elizabeth Tudor, 1877 - Hermann Hesse, 1904 - René Lacoste, 1908 - Thurgood Marshall, 1925 - Medgar Evers, 1925 - Patrice Lumumba, 1927 - Brock Peters, 1929 - Imelda Marcos, 1932 - Dave Thomas, 1937 - Richard Petty, 1939 - John H. Sununu, 1942 - Vicente Fox, 1947 - Larry David, 1956 - Jerry Hall, 1970 - Yancy Butler and 1986 - Lindsay Lohan.


----------



## intinst

*7/3/10*
davebaxter, Missionary Mama, BrooklynMorris & ohannamartin
 Hope your day is a great one!


----------



## intinst

*7/4/10*
Neversleepsawink, cjpatrick, arachel001, thomzdty, howard001, 
dutcd101, humanoid, annehd85, PriscillaSarwan & alice809
 Hope your day is a real firecracker!


----------



## geoffthomas

For Saturday, July 3 is the 184th day of the year. There are 181 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Belated Birthday to davebaxter, Missionary Mama, BrooklynMorris and ohannamartin*_

On this day:
1608 - Québec City is founded by Samuel de Champlain.
1863 - U.S. Civil War: The final day of the Battle of Gettysburg culminates with Pickett's Charge.
1884 - Dow Jones and Company publishes its first stock average.
1890 - Idaho is admitted as the 43rd U.S. state.
2006 - Asteroid 2004 XP14 flies within 432,308 kilometres (268,624 mi) of Earth.

Also born today:
1738 - John Singleton Copley, 1878 - George M. Cohan, 1883 - Franz Kafka, 1906 - George Sanders, 1913 - Dorothy Kilgallen, 1930 - Pete Fountain, 1947 - Dave Barry, 1947 - Betty Buckley, 1956 - Montel Williams and 1962 - Tom Cruise.


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Fourth of July - Independence Day.

Sunday, July 4 is the 185th day of the year. There are 180 days remaining until the end of the year. The Aphelion, the point in the year when the Earth is farthest from the Sun, occurs around this date.

_*Happy Birthday to Neversleepsawink, cjpatrick, arachel001, thomzdty, howard001, dutcd101, humanoid, annehd85, PriscillaSarwan and alice80*_

On this day:
1054 - A supernova is observed by the Chinese, the Arabs and possibly Amerindians near the star Tauri. For several months it remains bright enough to be seen during the day. Its remnants form the Crab Nebula.
1776 - American Revolution: the United States Declaration of Independence is adopted by the Second Continental Congress
1817 - At Rome, New York, United States, construction on the Erie Canal begins.
1862 - Lewis Carroll tells Alice Liddell a story that would grow into Alice's Adventures in Wonderland and its sequels.
1865 - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland is published.
1939 - Lou Gehrig, recently diagnosed with Amyotrophic lateral sclerosis, tells a crowd at Yankee Stadium that he considers himself "The luckiest man on the face of the earth" as he announces his retirement from major league baseball.
1997 - NASA's Pathfinder space probe lands on the surface of Mars.

Also born today:
1804 - Nathaniel Hawthorne, 1816 - Hiram Walker, 1826 - Stephen Foster, 1872 - Calvin Coolidge, 1882 - Louis B. Mayer, 1883 - Rube Goldberg, 1911 - Mitch Miller, 1918 - Ann Landers, 1918 - Abigail Van Buren, 1924 - Eva Marie Saint, 1927 - Gina Lollobrigida and 1927 - Neil Simon.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Thank you for the bday wishes!  Hope you all have a great 4th of July.  (((Hugs))) and XXKissesXX to my virtual family.


----------



## intinst

*7/5/10*
 nancygrace, alprojam, minaren & p010ne 
 Hope you all have a very happy birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, July 5 is the 186th day of the year. There are 179 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to nancygrace, alprojam, minaren and p010ne*_

On this day:
1687 - Isaac Newton publishes Philosophiæ Naturalis Principia Mathematica.
1865 - The Salvation Army is founded in the East End of London, England.
1937 - Spam, the luncheon meat, is introduced into the market by the Hormel Foods Corporation.
1946 - The bikini is re-introduced in Paris, France (it was a Roman invention).

Also born today:
1547 - Garzia de' Medici, 1801 - David Farragut, 1810 - P.T. Barnum, 1853 - Cecil Rhodes, 1902 - Henry Cabot Lodge, Jr., 1904 - Milburn Stone, 1928 - Warren Oates,1936 - Shirley Knight, 1950 - Huey Lewis, 1963 - Edie Falco and 1996 - Dolly the Sheep, the first cloned mammal.


----------



## intinst

*7/6/10*
 tedsan, Lcky24, PaulGuy & AlexJouJou
 Hope you have a very happy birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, July 6 is the 187th day of the year. There are 178 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to tedsan, Lcky24, PaulGuy and AlexJouJou.*_

On this day:
1189 - Richard I "the Lionheart" is crowned King of England. 
1483 - Richard III is crowned King of England. 
1885 - Louis Pasteur successfully tests his vaccine against rabies.
1933 - The first Major League Baseball All-Star Game is played in Chicago's Comiskey Park. 
1957 - John Lennon meets Paul McCartney at a fete in Woolton.

Also born today:
1747 - John Paul Jones, 1921 - Nancy Reagan, 1925 - Merv Griffin, 1925 - Bill Haley, 1927 - Janet Leigh, 1927 - Pat Paulsen, 1931 - Della Reese, 1936 - Dave Allen, 1937 - Ned Beatty, 1946 - George W. Bush and 1946 - Sylvester Stallone.


----------



## intinst

*7/7/10*
(Deep breath now)
 Magpie, Randolphlalonde, Alle Meine Entchen, angelicaj, 
brndms2012, nikkiwrite80, janelle2009, jkmp2012, brthspply1, 
schmeitheart302, Elizagarn, ashily24pit, custom886, am4zing6al, 
hostingplan, JBerry_80, billbakus, Cryst85L, Andrea_c555, 
JWashington81, wdebsib7, sardeen453, Jennysun90, beaujewelry, 
jewelryvogue, ninjafly7, joetraff, lindanexs751, JarredDoueal1, 
GrYgR8989, CharlesWWW001 & KEVad0012
(pant, pant)
Hope you all a great birthday and enjoy the cake!


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, July 7 is the 188th day of the year. There are 177 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Magpie, Randolphlalonde, Alle Meine Entchen, angelicaj, brndms2012, nikkiwrite80, janelle2009, jkmp2012, brthspply1, schmeitheart302, Elizagarn, ashily24pit, custom886, am4zing6al, hostingplan, JBerry_80, billbakus, Cryst85L, Andrea_c555, JWashington81, wdebsib7, sardeen453, Jennysun90, beaujewelry, jewelryvogue, ninjafly7, joetraff, lindanexs751, JarredDoueal1, GrYgR8989, CharlesWWW001 & KEVad0012*_

On this day:
1456 - A retrial verdict acquits Joan of Arc of heresy 25 years after her death. 
1928 - Sliced bread is sold for the first time by the Chillicothe Baking Company of Chillicothe, Missouri. It is described as "the greatest forward step in the baking industry since bread was wrapped". 
1947 - Alleged and disputed Roswell UFO incident.

Also born today:
1860 - Gustav Mahler, 1887 - Marc Chagall, 1899 - George Cukor, 1907 - Robert A. Heinlein, 1921 - Ezzard Charles, 1922 - Pierre Cardin, 1924 - Mary Ford, 1927 - Doc Severinsen, 1931 - David Eddings, 1940 - Ringo Starr, 1943 - Joel Siegel, 1949 - Shelley Duvall, 1959 - Billy Campbell, 1959 - Jessica Hahn, 1972 - Lisa Leslie and 1980 - Michelle Kwan.


----------



## intinst

geoffthomas said:


> 1928 - Sliced bread is sold for the first time by the Chillicothe Baking Company of Chillicothe, Missouri. It is described as "the greatest forward step in the baking industry since bread was wrapped".


I guess the greatest thing before sliced bread was that it was wrapped?


----------



## geoffthomas

I AM glad that someone picked up on that.
It had me in stitches actually.

And did you notice that both Heinlein and Eddings were born today?
Also Les Paul's Mary Ford.


----------



## intinst

*7/8/10*
 blmnewday, ShoeBabeNY, andyadler, Tms45821 & MichaelEdits
 Hope you have a very


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, July 8 is the 189th day of the year. There are 176 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to blmnewday, ShoeBabeNY, andyadler, Tms45821 and MichaelEdits*_

On this day:
1497 - Vasco da Gama sets sail on the first direct European voyage to India. 
1853 - Commodore Perry sails into Tokyo Bay. 
1889 - The first issue of the Wall Street Journal is published.
1907 - Florenz Ziegfeld staged his first Follies on the roof of the New York Theater in New York City.

Also born today:
1839 - John D. Rockefeller, 1907 - George W. Romney, 1908 - Nelson A. Rockefeller, 1914 - Billy Eckstine, 1918 - Craig Stevens, 1933 - Marty Feldman, 1935 - Steve Lawrence, 1944 - Jeffrey Tambor, 1949 - Wolfgang Puck, 1951 - Anjelica Huston, 1958 - Kevin Bacon, 1968 - Billy Crudup, 1970 - Beck and 1998 - Jaden Smith.


----------



## intinst

*7/9/10*
 witchirsh, crca56, crebel & frazzm737
 Hope everything goes great for you on your special day, I even 
marked the cake so everyone could get the size piece they want!


----------



## intinst

*7/9/10*
Hey, It's MY birthday!
Fire that sucker up, I've got a wish to make!








How about that! Got it in one!


----------



## crebel

Thanks Intinst and Happy Birthday right back at you!


----------



## geoffthomas

Hey there special Happy Birthday Greetings on this Friday to Crebel and Intinst.

Hope you have a great day, guys.

July 9 is the 190th day of the year. There are 175 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to witchirsh, crca56, crebel, intinst and frazzm737*_

On this day:
1540 - King Henry VIII of England annuls his marriage to his fourth wife, Anne of Cleves. 
1922 - Johnny Weissmuller swims the 100 meters freestyle in 58.6 seconds breaking the world swimming record and the 'minute barrier'. 
1947 - The engagement of Britain's Princess Elizabeth to Lt. Philip Mountbatten is announced. 
1962 - Andy Warhol's Campbell's Soup Cans exhibition opens at the Ferus Gallery in Los Angeles.

Also born today:
1916 - Edward Heath, 1927 - Ed Ames, 1928 - Vince Edwards, 1929 - Lee Hazlewood, 1932 - Donald Rumsfeld, 1938 - Brian Dennehy, 1942 - Richard Roundtree, 1945 - Dean R. Koontz, 1947 - O.J. Simpson, 1952 - John Tesh, 1955 - Jimmy Smits, 1956 - Tom Hanks, 1957 - Kelly McGillis, 1964 - Courtney Love, 1971 - Marc Andreessen, 1976 - Fred Savage and 1982 - Ashly DelGrosso.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Happy Happy Birthday Intinst & Chris!


----------



## intinst

*7/10/10*
luvmy4brats, ljloula, cohenspire, 
Lady Mahogany & kindlekitten
 Hope your day is a great one!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Pretty! Do I have to share or a there enough for each of us to have a whole cake. Thank you for the birthday wishes. 

When I get up tomorrow it will be margaritas and birthday cake. 

I wants it because it's my birthday.


----------



## intinst

Of course you can have your own, 
Heather, there's plenty to go around!









And the Margaritas are small, take two!


----------



## drenee

Happy Birthday, Heather!!!
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday Heather!

Saturday, July 10 is the 191st day of the year. There are 174 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to ljloula, cohenspire, Lady Mahogany and kindlekitten*_

On this day:
1553 - Lady Jane Grey takes the throne of England.
1859 - Big Ben rings for the first time.
1890 - Wyoming is admitted as the 44th U.S. state.
1913 - Death Valley, California hits 134 °F (~56.7 °C), the highest temperature recorded in the United States.
1962 - Telstar, the world's first communications satellite, is launched into orbit.

Also born today:
1509 - John Calvin, 1871 - Marcel Proust, 1899 - John Gilbert, 1903 - John Wyndham, 1917 - Don Herbert(better known as Mr. Wizard), 1920 - David Brinkley, 1921 - Jake LaMotta, 1921 - Eunice Kennedy Shriver, 1923 - Earl Hamner Jr., 1926 - Fred Gwynne, 1931 - Nick Adams, 1943 - Arthur Ashe, 1946 - Sue Lyon, 1947 - Arlo Guthrie and 1980 - Jessica Simpson.


----------



## intinst

*7/11/10*
 kindlegurl
 Wishing you a very


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, July 11 is the 192nd day of the year. There are 173 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to kindlegurl*_

On this day:
1796 - The United States takes possession of Detroit from Great Britain under terms of the Jay Treaty.
1804 - Vice President of the United States Aaron Burr mortally wounds former Secretary of the Treasury Alexander Hamilton in a duel.
1859 - A Tale of Two Cities by Charles Dickens is published.
1914 - Babe Ruth makes his debut in Major league baseball.
1960 - To Kill a Mockingbird by Harper Lee is first published.

Also born today:
1274 - Robert the Bruce, 1767 - John Quincy Adams, 1892 - Thomas Mitchell, 1899 - E. B. White, 1913 - Cordwainer Smith, 1920 - Yul Brynner, 1931 - Tab Hunter, 1949 - Liona Boyd, 1950 - Bonnie Pointer, 1956 - Sela Ward and 1959 - Richie Sambora.


----------



## intinst

*7/12/10*
Anatomylady, SpearsII, 2cc, amanda_hocking, 
wellharbor35 & p261i9k4
Hoping you all have a very happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, July 12 is the 193rd day of the year. There are 172 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Anatomylady, SpearsII, 2cc, amanda_hocking, wellharbor35 and p261i9k4*_

On this day:
1543 - King Henry VIII of England marries his sixth and last wife, Catherine Parr.
1562 - Fray Diego de Landa, acting Bishop of Yucatan, burns the sacred books of the Maya. 
1862 - The Medal of Honor is authorized by the United States Congress. 
1962 - The Rolling Stones perform their first ever concert, at the Marquee Club in London.

Also born today:
1730 - Josiah Wedgwood, 1817 - Henry David Thoreau, 1854 - George Eastman, 1864 - George Washington Carver, 1886 - Jean Hersholt, 1895 - Buckminster Fuller, 1895 - Oscar Hammerstein II, 1908 - Milton Berle, 1917 - Andrew Wyeth, 1925 - Roger Smith, 1934 - Van Cliburn, 1937 - Bill Cosby, 1943 - Christine McVie, 1948 - Richard Simmons, 1948 - Jay Thomas, 1951 - Cheryl Ladd, 1956 - Sandi Patty and 1971 - Kristi Yamaguchi.


----------



## intinst

*7/13/10*
Figment, Kinderella, Aravis60, NewZedOrder, 
depetey, kawfee67, HealthLeads & WordProviders
Wishing you all a very happy birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, July 13 is the 194th day of the year. There are 171 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Figment, Kinderella, Aravis60, NewZedOrder, depetey, kawfee67, HealthLeads and WordProvide*_

On this day:
1573 - Eighty Years' War: the Siege of Haarlem ends after seven months.
1923 - The Hollywood Sign is officially dedicated in the hills above Hollywood, Los Angeles.
1985 - The Live Aid benefit concert takes place in London and Philadelphia.

Also born today:
100 BC - Julius Caesar, 1864 - John Jacob Astor IV, 1913 - Dave Garroway, 1928 - Bob Crane, 1935 - Jack Kemp, 1940 - Patrick Stewart, 1942 - Harrison Ford, 1946 - Cheech Marin, 1948 - Tony Kornheiser, 1954 - Louise Mandrell,


----------



## intinst

*7/14/10*
thejackylking #884, OhioKat, jackson9071, 
airmbul, Mike017 & leazger 
Hope all you party animals have a great birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Bastille Day!

Wednesday, July 14 is the 195th day of the year. There are 170 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to thejackylking #884, OhioKat, jackson9071, airmbul, Mike017 and leazger *_

On this day:
1223 - Louis VIII becomes King of France upon the death of his father, Philip II of France.
1771 - Foundation of the Mission San Antonio de Padua in modern California by the Franciscan friar Junípero Serra.
1789 - French Revolution: citizens of Paris storm the Bastille and free seven prisoners.
1881 - Billy the Kid is shot and killed by Pat Garrett outside Fort Sumner.
1900 - Armies of the Eight-Nation Alliance capture Tientsin during the Boxer Rebellion.
1965 - The Mariner 4 flyby of Mars takes the first close-up photos of another planet.
2003 - The United States Government admits to the existence of "Area 51".

Also born today:
1834 - James Abbott McNeill Whistler, 1903 - Irving Stone, 1910 - William Hanna, 1911 - Terry-Thomas, 1912 - Woody Guthrie, 1913 - Gerald Ford, 1918 - Ingmar Bergman, 1923 - Dale Robertson, 1927 - John Chancellor, 1930 - Polly Bergen, 1932 - Roosevelt Grier, 1966 - Matthew Fox and 1982 - Dmitry Chaplin.


----------



## Aravis60

I'm a day late getting here, but thanks for the birthday wishes!


----------



## geoffthomas

Aravis60 said:


> I'm a day late getting here, but thanks for the birthday wishes!


You are most welcome.
We do it to bring pleasure.


----------



## intinst

*7/15/10*
 jazzi,
 Here is a special treat today!


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, July 15 is the 196th day of the year. There are 169 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to jazzi.*_

On this day:
1799 - The Rosetta Stone is found in the Egyptian village of Rosetta by French Captain Pierre-François Bouchard 
1916 - In Seattle, Washington, William Boeing and George Conrad Westervelt incorporate Pacific Aero Products (later renamed Boeing).
1959 - The steel strike of 1959 begins, leading to significant importation of foreign steel for the first time in United States history.
2003 - AOL Time Warner disbands Netscape Communications Corporation. The Mozilla Foundation is established on the same day.

Also born today:
1606 - Rembrandt, 1779 - Clement Clarke Moore, 1925 - Philip Carey, 1938 - Barry Goldwater Jr., 1939 - Patrick Wayne, 1946 - Linda Ronstadt, 1952 - Terry O'Quinn, 1961 - Forest Whitaker, 1963 - Brigitte Nielsen and 1973 - Brian Austin Green.


----------



## intinst

*7/16/10*
 RhondaRN, estherlane16, Amiedoll & Fred001 
 Wishing the four of you a very


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, July 16 is the 197th day of the year. There are 168 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to RhondaRN, estherlane16, Amiedoll and Fred001 *_

On This Day:
622 - The beginning of the Islamic calendar.
1377 - Coronation of Richard II of England.
1769 - Father Junipero Serra founds California's first mission, Mission San Diego de Alcalá. It evolves into the city of San Diego.
1941 - Joe DiMaggio hits safely for the 56th consecutive game, a streak that still stands as a MLB record.
1945 - Manhattan Project: the Atomic Age begins when the United States successfully detonates a plutonium-based test nuclear weapon at the Trinity site near Alamogordo, New Mexico.
1951 - The Catcher in the Rye by J.D. Salinger is published for the first time by Little, Brown and Company.
1999 - John F. Kennedy, Jr., piloting a Piper aircraft, dies when his plane crashes into the Atlantic Ocean.

Also Born Today:
1723 - Joshua Reynolds, 1888 - Shoeless Joe Jackson, 1907 - Orville Redenbacher, 1907 - Barbara Stanwyck, 1911 - Ginger Rogers, 1924 - Bess Myerson, 1928 - Robert Sheckley, 1958 - Michael Flatley, 1963 - Phoebe Cates, 1967 - Will Ferrell and 1971 - Corey Feldman.


----------



## intinst

*7/17/10*
krissynae, janita, PCBsmith, posporo 
and one of my favorite KB authors,
Michael R. Hicks!
Hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Thanks!! And now I think I'll bite off one of the Enterprise's engine nacelles and eat it... 



intinst said:


> *7/17/10*
> krissynae, janita, PCBsmith, posporo
> and one of my favorite KB authors,
> Michael R. Hicks!
> Hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## telracs

have a happy birthday. In Her Name.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Just don't use a sword to cut the cake! 



scarlet said:


> have a happy birthday. In Her Name.


----------



## intinst

*7/18/10*
bg816am & OwlEyez
Wishing you both a very Happy Birthday!


----------



## intinst

*7/19/10*
noblesrus, Mom2AshEmBella, 
Denny Swartzlander, craigarnoff123, donnaleecomer 
& you're only as old as you think you are, Susan in VA!
Hope you all have a smashing good birthday!


----------



## Susan in VA

Thank you, intinst!    What a lovely teapot.  Looks like it's covered in marzipan...  maybe even with chocolate on the inside...  and of course, NO calories! 

Happy birthday to noblesrus, Mom2AshEmBella, Denny Swartzlander,  craigarnoff123, and donnaleecomer...  hurry up or there won't be any cake left.


----------



## geoffthomas

I just hate it when I get so busy working (on THE list) on the weekends that I forget people's birthdays!! 

Saturday, July 17 is the 198th day of the yearr. There are 167 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to krissynae, janita, PCBsmith, posporo, and everyones favorite KB author, Michael R. Hicks! (mine too)*_

On this day:
1203 - The Fourth Crusade captures Constantinople by assault.
1762 - Catherine II becomes tsar of Russia upon the murder of Peter III of Russia.
1918 - Cheka, on the orders of the Bolshevik Party, murders Tsar Nicholas II of Russia and his immediate family and retainers.
1955 - Disneyland televises its grand opening in Anaheim, California.
1997 - The F.W. Woolworth Company closes after 117 years in business.

Also born today:
1763 - John Jacob Astor, 1889 - Erle Stanley Gardner, 1899 - James Cagney, 1912 - Art Linkletter, 1917 - Phyllis Diller, 1917 - Lou Boudreau, 1935 - Diahann Carroll, 1935 - Donald Sutherland, 1951 - Lucie Arnaz, 1952 - David Hasselhoff and 1954 - Angela Merkel.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, July 18 is the 199th day of the year. There are 166 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to bg816am and OwlEyez*_

On this day:
1870 - The First Vatican Council decrees the dogma of papal infallibility.
1925 - Adolf Hitler publishes his personal manifesto Mein Kampf.
1968 - The Intel Corporation is founded in Santa Clara, California
1976 - Nadia Comăneci became the first person in Olympic Games history to score a perfect 10 in gymnastics at the 1976 Summer Olympics.

Also born today:
1811 - William Makepeace Thackeray, 1903 - Chill Wills, 1906 - S. I. Hayakawa, 1909 - Andrei Gromyko, 1909 - Harriet Nelson, 1911 - Hume Cronyn, 1913 - Red Skelton, 1918 - Nelson Mandela, 1921 - John Glenn, 1929 - Dick Button, 1940 - James Brolin, 1940 - Joe Torre, 1954 - Ricky Skaggs, 1967 - Vin Diesel, 1971 - Penny Hardaway and 1980 - Kristen Bell.


----------



## geoffthomas

And finally I can get to today's birthday celebrants.
Monday, July 19 is the 200th day of the year. There are 165 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to noblesrus, Mom2AshEmBella, Denny Swartzlander, craigarnoff123, donnaleecomer, and Susan in VA!*_

Not only is it the birthday of one of my favorite people: Susan, but it is also the birthday of Leslie's daughter Hannah.

On this day:
1553 - Lady Jane Grey is replaced by Mary I of England as Queen of England after only nine days of reign.
1692 - Salem Witch Trials: five women are hanged for witchcraft in Salem, Massachusetts.
1848 - A two-day Women's Rights Convention opens in Seneca Falls, New York; there the "Bloomers" are introduced.
1879 - Doc Holliday kills for the first time after a man shoots up his New Mexico saloon.
1963 - Joe Walker flies a North American X-15 to a record altitude of 106,010 metres (347,800 feet) on X-15 Flight 90.

Also born today:
1814 - Samuel Colt, 1834 - Edgar Degas, 1860 - Lizzie Borden, 1865 - Charles Horace Mayo, 1896 - A. J. Cronin, 1922 - George McGovern, 1924 - Pat Hingle, 1941 - Vikki Carr and 1962 - Anthony Edwards.


----------



## intinst

*7/20/10*
hookedonkindle, domferrodz, David McAfee & ashleygow 
Sorry about the cake still being under construction, 
Hope you all can have a great day any way!


----------



## David McAfee

Thank you, intinst.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, July 20 is the 201st day of the year. There are 164 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to hookedonkindle, domferrodz, David McAfee and ashleygow *_

On this day:
1881 - Sioux Chief Sitting Bull leads the last of his people in surrender to United States troops at Fort Buford, North Dakota.
1903 - Ford Motor Company ships its first car.
1928 - The government of Hungary issues a decree ordering Gypsies to end their nomadic ways, settle permanently in one place, and subject themselves to the same laws and taxes as other Hungarians.
1968 - Special Olympics founded.
1969 - Apollo 11 successfully lands on the Moon at 20:17 UTC on July 20.
1976 - Hank Aaron hits his 755th home run, the final home run of his career.

Also born today:
356 BCE - Alexander the Great, 1304 - Francesco Petrarch, 1822 - Gregor Mendel, 1919 - Sir Edmund Hillary, 1933 - Cormac McCarthy, 1936 - Barbara Mikulski, 1938 - Dame Diana Rigg, 1938 - Natalie Wood, 1945 - Kim Carnes, 1947 - Carlos Santana, 1958 - Billy Mays, 1973 - Omar Epps, 1980 - Gisele Bündchen and 1988 - Julianne Hough.


----------



## intinst

*7/21/10*
KrisS, wilsondm2, angeljnes, pidgeon92 and scarlet
Hope you all have a Wonderful Birthday!


----------



## David McAfee

geoffthomas said:


> Tuesday, July 20 is the 201st day of the year. There are 164 days remaining until the end of the year.
> 
> _*Happy Birthday to hookedonkindle, domferrodz, David McAfee and ashleygow *_
> 
> On this day:
> 1881 - Sioux Chief Sitting Bull leads the last of his people in surrender to United States troops at Fort Buford, North Dakota.
> 1903 - Ford Motor Company ships its first car.
> 1928 - The government of Hungary issues a decree ordering Gypsies to end their nomadic ways, settle permanently in one place, and subject themselves to the same laws and taxes as other Hungarians.
> 1968 - Special Olympics founded.
> 1969 - Apollo 11 successfully lands on the Moon at 20:17 UTC on July 20.
> 1976 - Hank Aaron hits his 755th home run, the final home run of his career.
> 
> Also born today:
> 356 BCE - Alexander the Great, 1304 - Francesco Petrarch, 1822 - Gregor Mendel, 1919 - Sir Edmund Hillary, 1933 - Cormac McCarthy, 1936 - Barbara Mikulski, 1938 - Dame Diana Rigg, 1938 - Natalie Wood, 1945 - Kim Carnes, 1947 - Carlos Santana, 1958 - Billy Mays, 1973 - Omar Epps, 1980 - Gisele Bündchen and 1988 - Julianne Hough.


Thank you, Geoff. One other thing that happened on July 20: Bruce Lee died, 1973.


----------



## geoffthomas

David McAfee said:


> Thank you, Geoff. One other thing that happened on July 20: Bruce Lee died, 1973.


You are very welcome.
We like to provide "added value" to each person's special day.

Yeah, I knew about Bruce.
I don't list deaths on purpose. It is hard enough when the most important events of the day are bombings or such.
Mostly I like to provide uplifting stuff.......


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, July 21 is the 202nd day of the year. There are 163 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to KrisS, wilsondm2, angeljnes, pidgeon92 and scarlet.*_

On this day:
356 BC - Herostratus sets fire to the Temple of Artemis in Ephesus, one of the Seven Wonders of the World.
1865 - In the market square of Springfield, Missouri, Wild Bill Hickok shoots and kills Davis Tutt, regarded as the first western showdown.
1925 - Scopes Trial: In Dayton, Tennessee, high school biology teacher John T. Scopes is found guilty of teaching evolution in class and fined $100.
1969 - Neil Armstrong and Edwin "Buzz" Aldrin become the first men to walk on the Moon, during the Apollo 11 mission.
1997 - The fully restored USS Constitution (aka Old Ironsides) celebrates her 200th birthday by setting sail for the first time in 116 years.

Also born today:
1899 - Ernest Hemingway, 1911 - Marshall McLuhan, 1920 - Isaac Stern, 1924 - Don Knotts, 1926 - Norman Jewison, 1938 - Janet Reno, 1939 - John Negroponte, 1948 - Cat Stevens, 1948 - Garry Trudeau, 1951 - Robin Williams, 1957 - Jon Lovitz, 1968 - Brandi Chastain and 1989 - Chelsie Hightower.


----------



## telracs

Me, pidgeon and Robin Williams.  Good company.


----------



## geoffthomas

and Ernest Hemingway.


----------



## Susan in VA

Happy birthday again, scarlet!

(and thanks for the kind words, Geoff!)


----------



## intinst

*7/22/10*
jimp1947, JimC1946, 1MitchRibak, DannieGirl22,
celinapeters15, walterhays02, !Limesat, ninacole173, 
paulbrun86 & pamwilson025
Hope you all have a great day 
and that theire is enough cake for everyone!


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, July 22 is the 203rd day of the year. There are 162 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to jimp1947, JimC1946, 1MitchRibak, DannieGirl22, celinapeters15, walterhays02, !Limesat, ninacole173, paulbrun86 and pamwilson025*_

On this day:
1587 - A second group of English settlers arrives on Roanoke Island off North Carolina to re-establish the deserted colony.
1933 - Wiley Post becomes the first person to fly solo around the world
1934 - Outside Chicago's Biograph Theater, "Public Enemy No. 1" John Dillinger is mortally wounded by FBI agents.

Also born today:
1849 - Emma Lazarus, 1890 - Rose Fitzgerald Kennedy, 1898 - Stephen Vincent Benét, 1908 - Amy Vanderbilt, 1923 - Bob Dole, 1928 - Orson Bean, 1932 - Oscar De la Renta, 1936 - Tom Robbins, 1939 - Terence Stamp, 1940 - Alex Trebek, 1943 - Bobby Sherman, 1946 - Danny Glover, 1950 - S. E. Hinton, 1955 - Willem Dafoe and 1964 - David Spade.


----------



## intinst

*7/23/10*
 JenRichard, jeffthomas, mrs_lecavalier 
& KarenAtkinson
 *Hope your birthday is a bright one!*


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, July 23 is the 204th day of the year. There are 161 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to JenRichard, jeffthomas, mrs_lecavalier and KarenAtkinson*_

On this day:
1903 - The Ford Motor Company sells its first car.
1952 - General Muhammad Naguib leads the Free Officers Movement (formed by Gamal Abdel Nasser, the real power behind the coup) in overthrowing King Farouk of Egypt.
1962 - Telstar relays the first publicly transmitted, live trans-Atlantic television program, featuring Walter Cronkite.
1986 - In London, Prince Andrew, Duke of York marries Sarah Ferguson at Westminster Abbey.

Also born today:
1885 - Georges V. Matchabelli, 1888 - Raymond Chandler, 1892 - Haile Selassie, 1894 - Arthur Treacher, 1914 - Virgil Finlay, 1918 - Pee Wee Reese, 1936 - Don Drysdale, 1938 - Ronny Cox, 1940 - Don Imus, 1947 - Gardner Dozois, 1961 - Woody Harrelson, 1962 - Eriq La Salle, 1965 - Slash, 1967 - Philip Seymour Hoffman, 1970 - Charisma Carpenter, 1973 - Monica Lewinsky, 1974 - Maurice Greene and 1989 - Daniel Radcliffe.


----------



## intinst

* 7/24/10*
 KCFoggin, Reyn, gregwilson, 
robinjackson499, 
blessy11, CassidyTurner
  Wishing you a birthday 
as pretty as this cake!


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, July 24 is the 205th day of the year. There are 160 days remaining until the end of the year.
_*
Happy Birthday to KCFoggin, Reyn, gregwilson, robinjackson499, blessy11 and CassidyTurner*_

On this day:
1567 - Mary, Queen of Scots, is forced to abdicate and replaced by her 1-year-old son James VI.
1823 - Slavery is abolished in Chile.
1901 - O. Henry is released from prison in Austin, Texas after serving three years for embezzlement from a bank.
2005 - Lance Armstrong wins his seventh consecutive Tour de France.

Also born today:
1783 - Simón Bolívar, 1802 - Alexandre Dumas, père, 1878 - Lord Dunsany, 1897 - Amelia Earhart, 1900 - Zelda Fitzgerald, 1936 - Ruth Buzzi, 1942 - Chris Sarandon, 1951 - Lynda Carter, 1957 - Pam Tillis, 1963 - Karl Malone, 1964 - Barry Bonds, 1968 - Kristin Chenoweth, 1969 - Jennifer Lopez and 1982 - Anna Paquin.


----------



## intinst

*7/25/10*
BarryJ, janlyndon09 & gwnmuffe
Hope you all have a beautiful birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, July 25 is the 206th day of the year. There are 159 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to BarryJ, janlyndon09 and gwnmuffe*_

On this day:
306 - Constantine I is proclaimed Roman emperor by his troops.
1547 - Henry II of France is crowned.
1797 - Horatio Nelson loses more than 300 men and his right arm during the failed conquest attempt of Tenerife (Spain).
1868 - Wyoming becomes a United States territory.
1946 - At Club 500 in Atlantic City, New Jersey, Dean Martin and Jerry Lewis stage their first show as a comedy team.
1965 - Bob Dylan goes electric as he plugs in at the Newport Folk Festival, signaling a major change in folk and rock music.

Also born today:
1894 - Walter Brennan, 1914 - Woody Strode, 1923 - Estelle Getty, 1954 - Walter Payton and 1967 - Matt LeBlanc.


----------



## intinst

*7/26/10*
Pauline, Catherine M. Wilson, chari3ce, 
TJ Perkins, JudyRicks & YellaCourt
 Wishing you all a very happy birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, July 26 is the 207th day of the year. There are 158 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Pauline, Catherine M. Wilson, chari3ce, TJ Perkins, JudyRicks and YellaCourt*_

On this day:
1309 - Henry VII is recognized King of the Romans by Pope Clement V.
1788 - New York ratifies the United States Constitution and becomes the 11th state of the United States.
1908 - United States Attorney General Charles Joseph Bonaparte issues an order to immediately staff the Office of the Chief Examiner (later renamed the Federal Bureau of Investigation).
1977 - The National Assembly of Quebec imposes the use of French as the official language of the provincial government.

Also born today:
1856 - George Bernard Shaw, 1894 - Aldous Huxley, 1895 - Gracie Allen, 1909 - Vivian Vance, 1922 - Blake Edwards, 1922 - Jason Robards, 1923 - Jan Berenstain, 1923 - Hoyt Wilhelm, 1928 - Stanley Kubrick, 1943 - Mick Jagger, 1945 - Helen Mirren, 1956 - Dorothy Hamill, 1959 - Kevin Spacey, 1964 - Sandra Bullock and 1973 - Kate Beckinsale.


----------



## intinst

*7/27/10*
 kwajkat, JetJammer, lacemad, 
EricaJennings & raymondgoolsby
 Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## Cindy416

Happy Birthday to kwajkat, JetJammer, lacemad, EricaJennings, and raymondgoolsby. It's been so long since I've wished anyone happy birthday here, as I get so wrapped up in the other threads that I often forget about this one.

Happy Birthday to all of you who have celebrated in the last few months. I'll try to do better. (ANYTHING would be better, so that's not a very high bar to set.)


----------



## geoffthomas

Woo Hoo. Cindy - good to have you back in this thread.

Tuesday, July 27 is the 208th day of the year. There are 157 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to kwajkat, JetJammer, lacemad, EricaJennings and raymondgoolsby*_

On this day:
1789 - The first U.S. federal government agency, the Department of Foreign Affairs, is established (it will be renamed Department of State).
1794 - French Revolution: Maximilien Robespierre is arrested after encouraging the execution of more than 17,000 "enemies of the Revolution".
1921 - Researchers at the University of Toronto led by biochemist Frederick Banting announce the discovery of the hormone insulin.
1995 - The Korean War Veterans Memorial is dedicated in Washington, D.C..

Also born today:
1824 - Alexandre Dumas, 1905 - Leo Durocher, 1916 - Keenan Wynn, 1922 - Norman Lear, 1931 - Jerry Van ****, 1944 - Bobbie Gentry, 1948 - Peggy Fleming, 1949 - Maureen McGovern and 1975 - Alex Rodriguez.


----------



## Cindy416

geoffthomas said:


> Woo Hoo. Cindy - good to have you back in this thread.
> 
> Thanks, Geoff. This should be the FIRST thread in which I post everyday, as I've come to make some good friends with kindred spirits here. Will have to reform my ways.


----------



## intinst

*7/28/10*
disney_mommy, dexrice & hector01 
Hope you day is as perfect as a string of pearls!


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, July 28 is the 209th day of the year. There are 156 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to disney_mommy, dexrice and hector01 *_

On this day:
1540 - Thomas Cromwell is executed at the order of Henry VIII of England on charges of treason.
1540 - Henry marries his fifth wife, Catherine Howard, on the same day.
1609 - Bermuda is first settled by survivors of the English ship Sea Venture en route to Virginia.
1973 - 600,000 people attend a rock festival at the Watkins Glen International Raceway.
1996 - The remains of a prehistoric man are discovered near Kennewick, Washington.

Also born today:
1866 - Beatrix Potter, 1901 - Rudy Vallee, 1907 - Earl Tupper, 1929 - Jacqueline Kennedy Onassis, 1943 - Bill Bradley, 1948 - Sally Struthers, 1964 - Lori Loughlin and 1972 - Elizabeth Berkley.


----------



## Marisa14

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## intinst

*7/29/10
Luckymomx4, kellyabell, Pea, 
karinam78, Movingreviews & Evil Avatar
Hope your day is full of wonderful things! 
Happy Birthday*


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, July 29 is the 210th day of the year. There are 155 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Luckymomx4, kellyabell, Pea, karinam78, Movingreviews and Evil Avatar*_

On this day:
1588 - English naval forces under the command of Lord Charles Howard and Sir Francis Drake defeat the Spanish Armada.
1836 - Inauguration of the Arc de Triomphe in Paris.
1957 - The International Atomic Energy Agency is established.
1981 - A worldwide television audience of over 700 million people watch the wedding of Charles, Prince of Wales, and Lady Diana Spencer

Also born today:
1805 - Alexis de Tocqueville, 1869 - Booth Tarkington, 1885 - Theda Bara, 1892 - William Powell, 1905 - Clara Bow, 1905 - Dag Hammarskjöld, 1907 - Melvin Belli, 1924 - Robert Horton, 1936 - Elizabeth Dole, 1938 - Peter Jennings, 1953 - Ken Burns, 1966 - Martina McBride and 1972 - Wil Wheaton.


----------



## julieannfelicity

geoffthomas said:


> Thursday, July 29 is the 210th day of the year. There are 155 days remaining until the end of the year.
> 
> _*Happy Birthday to Luckymomx4, kellyabell, Pea, karinam78, Movingreviews and Evil Avatar*_
> 
> On this day:
> 1588 - English naval forces under the command of Lord Charles Howard and Sir Francis Drake defeat the Spanish Armada.
> 1836 - Inauguration of the Arc de Triomphe in Paris.
> 1957 - The International Atomic Energy Agency is established.
> 1981 - A worldwide television audience of over 700 million people watch the wedding of Charles, Prince of Wales, and Lady Diana Spencer
> 
> Also born today:
> 1805 - Alexis de Tocqueville, 1869 - Booth Tarkington, 1885 - Theda Bara, 1892 - William Powell, 1905 - Clara Bow, 1905 - Dag Hammarskjöld, 1907 - Melvin Belli, 1924 - Robert Horton, 1936 - Elizabeth Dole, 1938 - Peter Jennings, 1953 - Ken Burns, 1966 - Martina McBride and 1972 - Wil Wheaton.


That's pretty neat! I didn't know I shared my birthday with Clara Bow  Sweet! Happy birthday to all you other 'July 29th' peeps!


----------



## intinst

*7/30/10*
ShadowKatmandu & moegammad
Wishing you both a very Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, July 30 is the 211th day of the year. There are 154 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to ShadowKatmandu and moegammad*_

On this day:
762 - Baghdad is founded by caliph Al-Mansur.
1619 - In Jamestown, Virginia, the first representative assembly in the Americas, the House of Burgesses, convenes for the first time.
1733 - The first Masonic Grand Lodge in the future United States is constituted in Massachusetts.
1930 - In Montevideo, Uruguay wins the first Football World Cup.
1975 - Jimmy Hoffa disappears from the parking lot of the Machus Red Fox restaurant in Bloomfield Hills, Michigan
2003 - In Mexico, the last 'old style' Volkswagen Beetle rolls off the assembly line.

Also born today:
1818 - Emily Brontë, 1863 - Henry Ford, 1890 - Casey Stengel, 1929 - Sid Krofft, 1933 - Edd Byrnes, 1934 - Bud Selig, 1936 - Buddy Guy, 1940 - Sir Clive Sinclair, 1941 - Paul Anka, 1947 - Arnold Schwarzenegger, 1954 - Ken Olin, 1956 - Delta Burke, 1961 - Laurence Fishburne, 1963 - Lisa Kudrow, 1964 - Vivica A. Fox, 1974 - Hilary Swank and 1977 - Jaime Pressly.


----------



## intinst

*7/31/10*
Owlchica4259, menorah & Velvet Elvis
Wishing you a very Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, July 31 is the 212th day of the year. There are 153 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Owlchica4259, menorah and Velvet Elvis*_

On this day:
30 BC - Battle of Alexandria: Mark Antony achieves a minor victory over Octavian's forces, but most of his army subsequently deserts, leading to his suicide.
781 - The oldest recorded eruption of Mt. Fuji 
904 - Thessalonica falls to the Arabs, who destroy the city.
1492 - The Jews are expelled from Spain when the Alhambra Decree takes effect.
1930 - The radio mystery program The Shadow is aired for the first time.

Also born today:
1867 - Sebastian S. Kresge, 1911 - George Liberace, 1912 - Milton Friedman, 1919 - Curt Gowdy, 1939 - France Nuyen, 1951 - Evonne Goolagong, 1958 - Mark Cuban, 1962 - Wesley Snipes, and 1965 - J. K. Rowling.


----------



## Cindy416

Happy birthday, Owlchica4259, Velvet Elvis, and Menorah. Hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## intinst

*8/1/10*
Leseratte, 3boysnagirl, TravelingErika, 
rainaa, ashley01 & tubaplyr_89
Hope you all have a surprisingly Happy Birthday!


----------



## intinst

*8/2/10*
cattusbabe, radiantmeg, mtcoco, 
Dawsburg, Lisztener, stacydan, 
cavaughan, martha570, freelantzer, 
tisa10 & markbryan
Hope your day goes better than Tom's!


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, August 1 is the 213th day of the year. There are 152 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Leseratte, 3boysnagirl, TravelingErika, rainaa, ashley01 and tubaplyr_89*_

On this day:
30 BC - Octavian (later known as Augustus) enters Alexandria, Egypt, bringing it under the control of the Roman Republic.
1619 - First African slaves arrive in Jamestown, Virginia.
1831 - A new London Bridge opens.
1876 - Colorado is admitted as the 38th U.S. state.
1902 - The United States buys the rights to the Panama Canal from France.
1944 - Anne Frank makes the last entry in her diary.
1967 - Israel annexes East Jerusalem.

Also born today:
10 BC - Claudius, 1770 - William Clark, 1779 - Francis Scott Key, 1819 - Herman Melville, 1843 - Robert Todd Lincoln, 1901 - Pancho Villa, 1933 - Dom DeLuise, 1936 - Yves Saint Laurent, 1942 - Jerry Garcia and 1973 - Tempestt Bledsoe.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, August 2 is the 214th day of the year. There are 151 days remaining until the end of the year.

*Happy Birthday to cattusbabe, radiantmeg, mtcoco, Dawsburg, Lisztener, stacydan, cavaughan, martha570, freelantzer, tisa10 and markbryan*

On this day:
216 BC - The Carthaginian army lead by Hannibal defeats a numerically superior Roman army under command of consuls Lucius Aemilius Paullus and Gaius Terentius Varro.
1610 - Henry Hudson sails into what it is now known as Hudson Bay thinking he had made it through the Northwest Passage and reached the Pacific Ocean.
1790 - The first US Census is conducted.
1870 - Tower Subway, the world's first underground tube railway, opens in London.
1990 - Iraq invades Kuwait, eventually leading to the Gulf War.

Also born today:
1905 - Myrna Loy, 1915 - Gary Merrill, 1919 - Nehemiah Persoff, 1924 - James Baldwin, 1924 - Carroll O'Connor, 1932 - Peter O'Toole and 1964 - Mary-Louise Parker.


----------



## Cindy416

Happy birthday to cattusbabe, radiantmeg, mtcoco, Dawsburg, Lisztener, stacydan, cavaughan, martha570, freelantze, tisa10, markbryan!!!


----------



## intinst

*8/3/10*
 Nytngale, K L Romo, bethjessica, 
ScottSimpson & jeroentenberge
Hope you all have a roaring good birthday!


----------



## Cindy416

intinst said:


> *8/3/10*
> Nytngale, K L Romo, bethjessica,
> ScottSimpson & jeroentenberge
> Hope you all have a roaring good birthday!


Happy birthday, Nytngale, K L Romo, bethjessica, ScottSimpson, jeroentenberge, ScottSimpson1!


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, August 3 is the 215th day of the year. There are 150 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Nytngale, K L Romo, bethjessica, ScottSimpson and jeroentenberge*_

On this day:
1678 - Robert LaSalle builds the Le Griffon, the first known ship built on the Great Lakes.
1852 - First Boat Race between Yale and Harvard, the first American intercollegiate athletic event. Harvard won.
1923 - Calvin Coolidge is sworn in as the 30th President of the United States in the early morning following the death of Warren G. Harding the previous day.
1936 - Jesse Owens wins the 100 meter dash, defeating Ralph Metcalfe, at the Berlin Olympics.
1958 - The nuclear submarine USS Nautilus travels beneath the Arctic ice cap

Also born today:
1900 - Ernie Pyle, 1904 - Clifford D. Simak, 1905 - Dolores del Río, 1924 - Leon Uris, 1926 - Tony Bennett, 1940 - Martin Sheen, 1941 - Martha Stewart, 1951 - Jay North, 1977 - Tom Brady and 1979 - Evangeline Lilly.


----------



## intinst

*8/4/10*
shima, rihanna, HappyMomma, 
srkidd & MosesSiregarIII
Looks like having a good time is
all sewn up on your birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, August 4 is the 216th day of the year. There are 149 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to shima, rihanna, HappyMomma, srkidd and MosesSiregarIII*_

On this day:
70 - The destruction of the Second Temple in Jerusalem by the Romans.
1821 - Atkinson & Alexander publish the Saturday Evening Post for the first time as a weekly newspaper.
1892 - The parents of Lizzie Borden are found murdered in their Fall River, Massachusetts home.
1944 - a tip from a Dutch informer leads the Gestapo to a sealed-off area in an Amsterdam warehouse where they find Jewish diarist Anne Frank and her family.
1958 - The Billboard Hot 100 is founded.
1987 - The Federal Communications Commission rescinds the Fairness Doctrine which had required radio and television stations to present controversial issues "fairly".
2007 - NASA's Phoenix spaceship is launched.

Also born today:
1792 - Percy Bysshe Shelley, 1901 - Louis Armstrong, 1920 - Helen Thomas, 1949 - John Riggins, 1955 - Billy Bob Thornton, 1958 - Mary Decker, 1961 - Barack Obama, 1962 - Roger Clemens, 1965 - Dennis Lehane, 1968 - Daniel Dae Kim and 1971 - Jeff Gordon.


----------



## intinst

*8/5/10*
Deb G, FeliciaThomas, pooka, 1970Jim, real142, 
babak51021, gb20, anneteak0808, larrsmith07 
& one of my favorite authors, vwkitten!
Hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## Deb G

Thank you!!  My hubby ordered a K3 for me for my birthday!! Yippee!!!!  Now all I have to do is wait.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, August 5 is the 217th day of the year. There are 148 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Deb G, FeliciaThomas, pooka, 1970Jim, real142, babak51021, gb20, anneteak0808, larrsmith07 and vwkitten!*_

On this day:
1305 - William Wallace, who led the Scottish resistance against England, is captured by the English near Glasgow and transported to London where he is put on trial and executed.
1620 - The Mayflower departs from Southampton, England on its first attempt to reach North America.
1861 - The United States Army abolishes flogging.
1882 - The Standard Oil of New Jersey is established.
1914 - In Cleveland, Ohio, the first electric traffic light is installed.

Also born today:
1850 - Guy de Maupassant, 1889 - Conrad Aiken, 1906 - John Huston, 1911 - Robert Taylor, 1930 - Neil Armstrong, 1946 - Loni Anderson, 1956 - Maureen McCormick, 1961 - Tawny Kitaen and 1962 - Patrick Ewing.


----------



## vwkitten

intinst said:


> *8/5/10*
> Deb G, FeliciaThomas, pooka, 1970Jim, real142,
> babak51021, gb20, anneteak0808, larrsmith07
> & one of my favorite authors, vwkitten!
> Hope you all have a wonderful day!​




Thanks Intinst!!!!!! I love the butterfly cake!!!​


----------



## intinst

*8/6/10*
cindy86488, Kindle Convert, GrammieCheryl & Psyche 
Hope you party animals have a great time on your birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, August 6 is the 218th day of the year. There are 147 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to cindy86488, Kindle Convert, GrammieCheryl and Psyche *_

On this day:
1284 - Italian city of Pisa is defeated in Battle of Meloria by Genoa, ruining its naval power.
1912 - The Bull Moose Party meets at the Chicago Coliseum.
1926 - Harry Houdini performs his greatest feat, spending 91 minutes underwater in a sealed tank before escaping.
1930 - Judge Joseph Force Crater steps into a taxi in New York and disappears.
1956 - After going bankrupt in 1955, the American broadcaster DuMont Television Network makes its final broadcast, a boxing match from St. Nicholas Arena.
1965 - US President Lyndon B. Johnson signs the Voting Rights Act of 1965 into law.

Also born today:
1809 - Alfred Lord Tennyson, 1881 - Leo Carrillo, 1881 - Louella Parsons, 1892 - Hoot Gibson, 1911 - Lucille Ball, 1917 - Robert Mitchum, 1922 - Sir Freddie Laker, 1928 - Andy Warhol, 1934 - Piers Anthony, 1950 - Dorian Harewood, 1951 - Catherine Hicks, 1970 - M. Night Shyamalan and 1972 - Geri Halliwell.


----------



## intinst

*8/7/10*
 Jamjar, Sandy Nathan, 
Annie, jhndnl2012, alainmiles
Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Intinst, I am going to leave you to post the lovely cakes by yourself here.
I don't think I have been adding value.

Just sayin......


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Oh, I don't know Geoff. . . . .the cakes are lovely. . ..be better if I could figure out how to get them out of the computer. . . .but I do like seeing who _else_ was born any given day. . . .as well as what happened in the past. . . . .don't completely disappear, o.k.?


----------



## telracs

geoffthomas said:


> Intinst, I am going to leave you to post the lovely cakes by yourself here.
> I don't think I have been adding value.
> 
> Just sayin......


I love your it happened on this day info. PLEASE don't stop...


----------



## intinst

I too like the info you have been posting


----------



## loonlover

I have also enjoyed seeing who else was born on a particular day.


----------



## intinst

*8/8/10*
jsadd, donnaq6203, daveconifer, Bernard88, jenniferwilde123, 
janine1610, EleanorMYERS, geramose, jorojera, benpadaplin, jamesroy, 
guitarlessonsbeginners, StanPage, williiamben, annekhan, mandyf, 
EvelMisc790, genesis20, avinabrin090, rayvn, jamesg20, AthenaREYNOLDS, 
verogkin, Leona1, movies3D & marinatensley
Wishing you all a very Happy Birthday!


----------



## intinst

*8/9/10*
Teresa, castertroy, rickjones50, miriamtorres, 
Curtiszarate & Praise2Him
Hope you all have a wonderful birthday!


----------



## intinst

*8/10/10*
 Scncartist, ScottBooks, dcarter1045, 
max1979 & houndreader
Wishing you all a very


----------



## intinst

*8/11/10*








To You,
 capnfrank!


----------



## intinst

*8/12/10*
 CherylH, Brian8205, shoequeen, 
dustin04sep & puppyvarf21
 Hope you have a wonder birthday!


----------



## intinst

*8/13/10*
 Gruntman & PortiaG 
Hope you both have a very happy birthday!


----------



## intinst

8/14/10
 Akon800, S.L. Naeole & Ross Cavins
 Wishing you a very happy birthday!


----------



## intinst

* 8/15/10*
 eddiewatson123, Car0L1ne, perrysep21lun, 
von22sepdor, KellyPrice, lhink & Oliver Meneses
 Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## intinst

*8/16/10*
 LindaW, RussB, EllenR, 16thBudfirst, 
sphynx0910, Creative Type, tinajones963, 
mkej451, ladytraveler09, hi5energydrink, 
Mastswse12 & mhpalash
 Hope you all have a very


----------



## geoffthomas

I will post here again while IntInst is taking a breather.

And because Cindy416 has a birthday today.

So,
Thursday, August 19 is the 231st day of the year. There are 134 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Cindy416, JJB, and sheepfarmer.*_

On this day:
43 BC - Octavian, later known as Augustus, compels the Roman Senate to elect him Consul.
1919 - Afghanistan gains full independence from the United Kingdom.
1934 - The first All-American Soap Box Derby is held in Dayton, Ohio.
1990 - Leonard Bernstein conducts his final concert, ending with Ludwig van Beethoven's Symphony No. 7.

Also born today:
1631 - John Dryden, 1743 - Madame du Barry, 1870 - Bernard Baruch, 1871 - Orville Wright, 1883 - Coco Chanel, 1902 - Ogden Nash, 1919 - Malcolm Forbes, 1921 - Gene Roddenberry, 1931 - Willie Shoemaker, 1940 - Jill St. John, 1946 - Bill Clinton, 1948 - Tipper Gore, 1956 - Adam Arkin and 1965 - Kyra Sedgwick.


----------



## Cindy416

Thanks, Geoff!  It's a big one (the big 6-0), and I'm trying to convince myself that turning 60 is better than NOT being around to turn 60.  I appreciate the cake, too, as it appears that you've removed all of the calories. Yippee!


----------



## geoffthomas

Ok, I will try to "hold the fort" while we wait for IntInst to get back to baking cakes.

Friday, August 20 is the 232nd day of the year. There are 133 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to sharyn, kittykindle, and donaldr143.*_

On this day:
1000 - The foundation of the Hungarian state by Saint Stephen. Today celebrated as a National Day in Hungary.
1775 - The Spanish establish a presidio (fort) in the town that became Tucson, Arizona.
1858 - Charles Darwin first publishes his theory of evolution in The Journal of the Proceedings of the Linnean Society of London, alongside Alfred Russel Wallace's same theory.
1882 - Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky's 1812 Overture debuts in Moscow.
1920 - The first commercial radio station, 8MK (WWJ), begins operations in Detroit, Michigan.
1920 - The National Football League, (NFL), is founded in the United States.
1938 - Lou Gehrig hits his 23rd career grand slam - a record that still stands.
1940 - In Mexico City exiled Russian revolutionary Leon Trotsky is fatally wounded with an ice axe by Ramon Mercader. He dies the next day.

Also born today:
1833 - Benjamin Harrison, 1890 - H. P. Lovecraft, 1918 - Jacqueline Susann, 1942 - Isaac Hayes, 1946 - Connie Chung, 1954 - Al Roker, 1956 - Joan Allen, 1962 - James Marsters and 1974 - Amy Adams.


----------



## intinst

*8/21/10*
Pencepon, goramsey, bill1948, 
klint1, perryluvr, IronBird 
& 
naruto23
Wishing you all a very happy birthday!


----------



## intinst

8/21/10
drenee
"Cinderella is proof that a new pair of shoes can change your life."
Happy birthday to our own Cinderella, Deb!


----------



## drenee

Thank you, Intinst.  I woke up this morning excited to see what kind of cake I was getting.  It's beautiful.  Thank you.
deb


----------



## intinst

*8/22/10*
 up-fiddler, har323raj, bielonadia, 
beckyj20 & Proteinpulver
 Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## intinst

*8/22/10*
 mlewis78
Hope there are some beautiful notes in your day!


----------



## mlewis78

Thank you!  I love this flute cake.  Most of my family has forgotten me, but kindleboards comes through!


----------



## intinst

*8/23/10*
PJ, quella1 & siya23
Stripes and I want to 
wish you all a very


----------



## intinst

*8/24/10*
jmeaders, MarilynMeredith, Amakusa42, Stormbringer, 
eschitzer, Mangar, paulpaterson45 & DianeKrager
Wishing you all a very happy Birthday!


----------



## intinst

*8/25/10*
abrassell, dfwillia, BBMountain, ValHallaGirl, 
BlakeMP, PinkKindle, BlockMaker, mitzibuck25, samu3ld0m, 
thombue31, xanderGT25, laceyy905, sayrian675, bambam231, 
janaya876, casstle782, notebkcity, ellie854, aebbyz753, 
ZendyScoth, linnei653, angie298, chelsy328 & Devoe906
Happy Birthday, One and All!


----------



## mlewis78

Happy Birthday, all of you who were born on 8/23, 8/24 and 8/25.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Happy Birthday to all 

Sandy


----------



## geoffthomas

Ok, I'll try one again ( I just love the long lists) .

Wednesday, August 25 is the 237th day of the year. There are 128 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to abrassell, dfwillia, BBMountain, ValHallaGirl, BlakeMP, PinkKindle, BlockMaker, mitzibuck25, samu3ld0m, thombue31, xanderGT25, laceyy905, sayrian675, bambam231, janaya876, casstle782, notebkcity, ellie854, aebbyz753, ZendyScoth, linnei653, angie298, chelsy328 and Devoe906*_

On this day:
1609 - Galileo Galilei demonstrates his first telescope to Venetian lawmakers.
1814 - Washington, D.C. is burned and White House is destroyed by British forces during the War of 1812.
1894 - Shibasaburo Kitasato discovers the infectious agent of the bubonic plague and publishes his findings in The Lancet.
1916 - The United States National Park Service is created.

Also born today:
1836 - Bret Harte, 1909 - Michael Rennie, 1910 - Ruby Keeler, 1913 - Walt Kelly, 1916 - Van Johnson, 1917 - Mel Ferrer, 1918 - Leonard Bernstein, 1918 - Richard Greene, 1919 - George Wallace, 1921 - Monty Hall, 1927 - Althea Gibson, 1930 - Sean Connery, 1931 - Regis Philbin, 1933 - Tom Skerritt, 1938 - Frederick Forsyth, 1949 - Gene Simmons, 1954 - Elvis Costello, 1958 - Tim Burton, 1961 - Billy Ray Cyrus, 1964 - Blair Underwood, 1968 - Rachael Ray, 1970 - Claudia Schiffer and 1987 - Blake Lively.


----------



## intinst

8/26/10
Limesat (24), brad.holton (2, bradley78 (2, clinr2t8 (30), vicky2426 (30), james782010 (30), peter2426 (30), james2426 (30), mike2426 (30), philip786 (29), adam2426 (30), adamd85 (30), walter987 (30), alex2426 (29), kevin2426 (29), adam7561 (30), max24261 (29), adam-786 (30), adam4help (30), nathan.786 (29), peter951 (29)


----------



## intinst

*8/26/10*
Cache22, J.T. Banks, Twitterpated & Marshall Chamberlain
Hope you all have a very


----------



## intinst

*8/26/10*
Thumper
Hope you get just what you need, too!


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, August 26 is the 238th day of the year. There are 127 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Thumper and Cache22, J.T. Banks, Twitterpated, Marshall Chamberlain, Limesat, brad.holton, bradley78, clinr2t8, vicky2426, james782010, peter2426, james2426, mike2426, philip786, adam2426, adamd85, walter987, alex2426, kevin2426, adam7561, max24261, adam-786, adam4help, nathan.78 and, peter951*_

On this day:
1498 - Michelangelo is commissioned to carve the Pietà
1768 - Captain James Cook sets sail from England on board HMS Endeavour.
1920 - The 19th amendment to United States Constitution takes effect, giving women the right to vote.
1970 - The then new feminist movement, led by Betty Friedan, leads a nation-wide Women's Strike for Equality.
1971 - The United States Congress declares August 26th as an annual Women's Equality Day.

Also born today:
1676 - Robert Walpole, 1740 - Joseph Montgolfier, 1819 - Prince Albert, 1906 - Albert Sabin, 1910 - Mother Teresa, 1921 - Benjamin Bradlee, 1922 - Irving R. Levine, 1935 - Geraldine Ferraro, 1945 - Tom Ridge, 1952 - Michael Jeter and 1980 - Macaulay Culkin.


----------



## intinst

8/27/10
Khabita, mmefford, Woodpile 
& 
Mary Fremont Schoenecker
Hope your day is a happy one!


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, August 27 is the 239th day of the year. There are 126 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Khabita, mmefford, Woodpile and Mary Fremont Schoenecker*_

On this day:
410 - The sacking of Rome by the Visigoths ends after three days.
1859 - Petroleum is discovered in Titusville, Pennsylvania leading to the world's first commercially successful oil well.
1921 - The British install the son of Sharif Hussein bin Ali (leader of the Arab Revolt of 1916 against the Ottoman Empire) as King Faisal I of Iraq.
1990 - Stevie Ray Vaughan dies in a helicopter crash.

Also born today:
1770 - Georg Wilhelm Friedrich Hegel, 1899 - C. S. Forester, 1908 - Lyndon B. Johnson, 1916 - Martha Raye, 1937 - Tommy Sands, 1943 - Tuesday Weld and 1969 - Cesar Millan.


----------



## intinst

*8/27/10[/b]**
Ottie, pjocon & ayleenzarate
 Hope everything goes just swimmingly 
well for your birthday!








Oh and I got my K3!







*


----------



## intinst

8/29/10
sam905, autotransporters, john906, mikel10miller, warren09e, brian80n, glenn60n, kent60t, tony50o, jed60scoth, earl40tyler, barry50y, owen80n, neal40l, kirt20t, neal60l, kevin30n, basil40l, noel80l, Smithzarate, gabriel80l, toby30y, hale70e, sim70m, jacob80b), noel20l, alton60n, axel40l


----------



## intinst

*8/30/10*
 EKBrowne, sade1122, berncuizon, & Crecard
 Wishing you all a happy Birthday!


----------



## intinst

*8/30/10*
 Kathy
Hope you have a great birthday!


----------



## Kathy

intinst said:


> *8/30/10*
> Kathy
> Hope you have a great birthday!


New K3 and cover. How could not be a Happy Birthday. Thanks!


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Happy birthday everyone!

Sandy


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, August 30 is the 242nd day of the year. There are 123 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to EKBrowne, sade1122, berncuizon, Crecard and Kathy.*_

On this day:
1835 - Melbourne, Australia is founded.
1956 - The Lake Pontchartrain Causeway opens.
1967 - Thurgood Marshall is confirmed as the first African American Justice of the United States Supreme Court.

Also born today:
1797 - Mary Wollstonecraft Shelley, 1893 - Huey Long, 1896 - Raymond Massey, 1898 - Shirley Booth, 1906 - Joan Blondell, 1908 - Fred MacMurray, 1918 - Ted Williams, 1924 - Geoffrey Beene, 1930 - Warren Buffett, 1939 - Elizabeth Ashley, 1943 - Jean-Claude Killy, 1946 - Peggy Lipton, 1963 - Michael Chiklis and 1972 - Cameron Diaz.


----------



## intinst

*8/31/10 * 
 jderouen, NewlyForgotten, afrodcya & richardrbroyles
  Here's hoping your birthday parties are 
as much fun as this one looks to be!


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, August 31 is the 243rd day of the year. There are 122 days remaining until the end of the year.

_Happy Birthday to jderouen, NewlyForgotten, afrodcya and richardrbroyles_

On this day:
1803 - Lewis and Clark start their expedition to the west by leaving Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania at 11 in the morning.
1897 - Thomas Edison patents the Kinetoscope, the first movie projector.
1957 - The Federation of Malaya (now Malaysia) gains its independence from the United Kingdom.
1997 - Diana, Princess of Wales, her companion Dodi Al-Fayed and driver Henri Paul die in a car crash in Paris.

Also born today:
1903 - Arthur Godfrey, 1908 - William Saroyan, 1914 - Richard Basehart, 1916 - Daniel Schorr, 1918 - Alan Jay Lerner, 1924 - Buddy Hackett, 1928 - James Coburn, 1935 - Eldridge Cleaver, 1935 - Frank Robinson, 1945 - Itzhak Perlman, 1949 - Richard Gere and 1955 - Edwin Moses.


----------



## intinst

*9/1/10*
Miss Molly, hlmphotog, nelamvr6, VMars, 
stringbeanie, jonecollins9, raven312, 
jmadmad, credoman, kyralu & JackCutty
 Hope you all have a great birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, September 1 is the 244th day of the year. There are 121 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Miss Molly, hlmphotog, nelamvr6, VMars, stringbeanie, jonecollins9, raven312, jmadmad, credoman, kyralu and JackCutty*_

On this day:
1532 - Lady Anne Boleyn is made Marchioness of Pembroke by her fiancé, King Henry VIII of England.
1897 - The Boston subway opens, becoming the first underground rapid transit system in North America.
1914 - The last passenger pigeon, a female named Martha, dies in captivity in the Cincinnati Zoo.
1920 - The Fountain of Time opens as a tribute to the 100 years of peace between the United States and Great Britain following the Treaty of Ghent. _The things you learn - I never knew about this!_
1928 - Ahmet Zogu declares Albania to be a monarchy and proclaims himself king.
1969 - A revolution in Libya brings Muammar al-Gaddafi to power, which is later transferred to the People's Committees.
1970 - Attempted assassination of King Hussein of Jordan by Palestinian guerrillas, who attacked his motorcade.
1972 - In Reykjavík, Iceland, American Bobby Fischer beats Russian Boris Spassky and becomes the world chess champion.

Also born today:
1866 - James J. Corbett, 1875 - Edgar Rice Burroughs, 1907 - Walter Reuther, 1920 - Richard Farnsworth, 1922 - Yvonne De Carlo, 1923 - Rocky Marciano, 1928 - George Maharis, 1933 - Ann Richards, 1933 - Conway Twitty, 1939 - Lily Tomlin, 1942 - _*C. J. Cherryh*_, 1944 - Leonard Slatkin, 1946 - Barry Gibb, 1950 - Dr. Phil McGraw, 1957 - Gloria Estefan and 1981 - Clinton Portis.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Happy birthday to one and all 

Sandy


----------



## intinst

*9/2/10*
beanie22, sallyh12, David Wood, socialwebexpert, tallandy225, 
DenverRalphy, Rejsningsproblemer, freebird & Roccoehe
 It's no puzzle, we want you all to have a very happy birthday!


----------



## BTackitt

Happy Birthday! Have fun figuring out your cake!


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, September 2 is the 245th day of the year. There are 120 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to beanie22, sallyh12, David Wood, socialwebexpert, tallandy225, DenverRalphy, Rejsningsproblemer, freebird and Roccoehe*_

On this day:
31 BC - Battle of Actium - off the western coast of Greece, forces of Octavian defeat troops under Mark Antony and Cleopatra.
1666 - The Great Fire of London breaks out and burns for three days, destroying 10,000 buildings including St Paul's Cathedral.
1789 - The United States Department of the Treasury is founded.
1901 - Vice President of the United States Theodore Roosevelt utters the famous phrase, "Speak softly and carry a big stick" at the Minnesota State Fair.

Also born today:
1917 - Cleveland Amory, 1925 - Hugo Montenegro, 1948 - Terry Bradshaw, 1951 - Mark Harmon, 1952 - Jimmy Connors, 1964 - Keanu Reeves and 1966 - Salma Hayek.


----------



## intinst

*9/3/10*
Peehen, cybergeezer, JeanneB, 
R. Reed & Gengler4u2C
 Hope it is a happy one!


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, September 3 is the 246th day of the year. There are 119 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Peehen, cybergeezer, JeanneB, R. Reed and Gengler4u2C*_

On this day:
301 - San Marino, one of the smallest nations in the world and the world's oldest republic still in existence, is founded by Saint Marinus.
1189 - Richard I of England (a.k.a. Richard "the Lionheart") is crowned at Westminster.
1802 - William Wordsworth composes the sonnet Composed upon Westminster Bridge, September 3, 1802.

Also born today:
1875 - Ferdinand Porsche, 1910 - Kitty Carlisle, 1913 - Alan Ladd, 1923 - Mort Walker, 1926 - Irene Papas, 1932 - Eileen Brennan, 1942 - Al Jardine, 1943 - Valerie Perrine, 1965 - Charlie Sheen, 1980 - Jennie Finch and 1986 - Shaun White.


----------



## intinst

*9/4/10*
 greenwheels & CWebb3
Hope you both have a very happy birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, September 4 is the 247th day of the year. There are 118 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to greenwheels and CWebb3*_

On this day:
476 - Romulus Augustus, last emperor of the Western Roman Empire, is deposed when Odoacer proclaims himself King of Italy, thus ending Western Roman Empire.
1888 - George Eastman registers the trademark Kodak and receives a patent for his camera that uses roll film.
1950 - First appearance of the "Beetle Bailey" comic strip.
1956 - The IBM RAMAC 305 is introduced, the first commercial computer to use magnetic disk storage.
1957 - The Ford Motor Company introduces the Edsel.
1972 - Mark Spitz becomes the first competitor to win seven medals at a single Olympic Games.
1998 - Google is founded by Larry Page and Sergey Brin, two students at Stanford University.

Also born today:
1905 - Mary Renault, 1917 - Henry Ford II, 1918 - Paul Harvey, 1928 - Dick York, 1929 - Thomas Eagleton, 1931 - Mitzi Gaynor, 1949 - Tom Watson, 1951 - Judith Ivey, 1960 - Damon Wayans and 1981 - Beyoncé Knowles.


----------



## intinst

*9/5/10*
HappyGuy, Magoo, jeremy81, 
duart maclean & chloe23
 It's your Birthday!
Hope it is a great one!


----------



## intinst

*9/6/10*
 Wheezie, rivermdz & yanseo 
 Hope your birthday is a fine one!


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, September 6 is the 249th day of the year. There are 116 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Wheezie, rivermdz and yanseo *_

On this day:
1492 - Christopher Columbus sails from La Gomera in the Canary Islands, his final port of call before crossing the Atlantic for the first time.
1620 - The Pilgrims sail from Plymouth, England, on the Mayflower to settle in North America
1628 - Puritans settle Salem, which will later become part of Massachusetts Bay Colony.
1955 - Istanbul Pogrom: Istanbul's Greek and Armenian minority are the target of a government-sponsored pogrom.
1991 - The name Saint Petersburg is restored to Russia's second largest city, which had been renamed Leningrad in 1924.
1995 - Cal Ripken Jr of the Baltimore Orioles plays in his 2,131st consecutive game, breaking a record that stood for 56 years.
1997 - Diana, Princess of Wales is laid to rest in front of a television audience of more than 2.5 billion.

Also born today:
1888 - Joseph P. Kennedy, Sr., 1893 - Claire Chennault, 1899 - Billy Rose, 1944 - Swoosie Kurtz, 1947 - Jane Curtin, 1954 - Carly Fiorina, 1958 - Jeff Foxworthy, 1962 - Elizabeth Vargas, 1972 - China Miéville,


----------



## intinst

*9/7/10*
tattookat, rmaiolo aaaannnd Meredith Sinclair!
 Hope it is a great one!


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday Tuesday Miss Merry.

Tuesday, September 7 is the 250th day of the year. There are 115 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to tattookat, rmaiolo and Meredith Sinclair*_

On this day:
70 - A Roman army under Titus occupies and plunders Jerusalem.
1191 - Third Crusade: Battle of Arsuf - Richard I of England defeats Saladin at Arsuf.
1901 - The Boxer Rebellion in China officially ends with the signing of the Boxer Protocol.
1907 - Cunard Line's RMS Lusitania sets sail on her maiden voyage from Liverpool, England to New York City.
1921 - In Atlantic City, New Jersey, the first Miss America Pageant, a two-day event, is held.
1936 - The last surviving member of the thylacine species, Benjamin, dies alone in her cage at the Hobart Zoo in Tasmania.
1963 - The Pro Football Hall of Fame opens in Canton, Ohio with 17 charter members.
2005 - First presidential election is held in Egypt.

Also born today:
1533 - Queen Elizabeth I of England, 1860 - Grandma Moses, 1909 - Elia Kazan, 1913 - Anthony Quayle, 1923 - Peter Lawford, 1925 - Laura Ashley, 1936 - Buddy Holly and 1987 - Evan Rachel Wood.


----------



## intinst

*9/8/10*
tessa, KenMcConnell, Arkhan, kory, 
jwatson300011, Lee Moan, erickh04, 
fusprofir & autumn13B1
Hope you all have a very happy birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, September 8 is the 251st day of the year. There are 114 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to tessa, KenMcConnell, Arkhan, kory, jwatson300011, Lee Moan, erickh04, fusprofir and autumn13B1*_

On this day:
1504 - Michelangelo's David is unveiled in Florence.
1565 - The Knights of Malta lift the Turkish siege of Malta that began on May 18.
1888 - In London, the body of Jack the Ripper's second murder victim, Annie Chapman, is found.
1930 - 3M begins marketing Scotch transparent tape.
1966 - The first Star Trek series premieres on NBC.
1970 - Hijacking (and subsequent destruction) of three airliners to Jordan by Palestinians
1971 - In Washington, D.C., the John F. Kennedy Center for the Performing Arts is inaugurated

Also born today:
1841 - Antonín Dvořák, 1922 - Sid Caesar, 1924 - Grace Metalious, 1925 - Peter Sellers, 1932 - Patsy Cline, 1957 - Heather Thomas, 1971 - Brooke Burke, 1971 - David Arquette, 1979 - Pink and 1981 - Jonathan Taylor Thomas.


----------



## intinst

*9/9/10*
Reneebean1, [email protected], Legoboyzmom, 
articledirectory09, profilecreate09, Guido Henkel, patralev, 
zelmaf, henhopkin, tombryant03, mitchsparks, tommyquids, 
Afandaxy, pakotz, hillthompson, Rafael, covecenter02, 
stewartburleigh, sevensecrets99, jfaye04, KaraKaye, knchilders, 
wlunsford03, clashtroy, tiara13A & *911jason!*
*Hope you can do what you want to do for your special day!*


----------



## telracs

Wow, jason, you gotta share your cake with a whole bunch o' people.  Guess it's a good thing you found the animal crackers.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, September 9 is the 252nd day of the year. There are 113 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Reneebean1, [email protected], Legoboyzmom, articledirectory09, profilecreate09, Guido Henkel, atralev, zelmaf, henhopkin, tombryant03, mitchsparks, tommyquids, Afandaxy, pakotz, hillthompson, Rafael, covecenter02, stewartburleigh, sevensecrets99, jfaye04, KaraKaye, knchilders, wlunsford03, clashtroy, tiara13A and 911jason*_

On this day:
1776 - The Continental Congress officially names its new union of sovereign states the United States.
1850 - California is admitted as the thirty-first U.S. state.
1926 - The U.S. National Broadcasting Company is formed.
1947 - First actual case of a computer bug being found: a moth lodges in a relay of a Harvard Mark II computer at Harvard University.
1956 - Elvis Presley appears on The Ed Sullivan Show for the first time.

Also born today:
1754 - William Bligh, 1828 - Leo Tolstoy, 1887 - Alf Landon, 1890 - Harland Sanders, 1894 - Arthur Freed, 1900 - James Hilton, 1925 - Cliff Robertson, 1949 - Joe Theismann, 1952 - Angela Cartwright, 1960 - Mario Batali, 1960 - Hugh Grant, 1966 - Adam Sandler, 1969 - Rachel Hunter, 1972 - Goran Visnjic and 1980 - Michelle Williams.


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


>


I love the fact that it says Mazel Tov in Hebrew on the "computer" screen.


----------



## intinst

*9/10/10*
jesseyates10, Lakee05, sunshinedizon 
& Vencel
 Hope you all have a great day and enjoy your 
hamburger cake!


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, September 10 is the 253rd day of the year. There are 112 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to jesseyates10, Lakee05, sunshinedizon and Vencel*_

On this day:
1846 - Elias Howe is granted a patent for the sewing machine.
1963 - 20 African-American students enter public schools in Alabama.
2008 - The Large Hadron Collider at CERN, described as the biggest scientific experiment in history is powered up in Geneva, Switzerland.

Also born today:
1914 - Robert Wise, 1915 - Edmond O'Brien, 1918 - Rin Tin Tin, 1929 - Arnold Palmer, 1934 - Charles Kuralt, 1934 - Roger Maris, 1945 - Jose Feliciano, 1953 - Amy Irving and 1960 - Colin Firth.


----------



## intinst

*9/11/10*
Sailor, twiz, dnoble74, Auryn, Labnick, 
Kindlekelly & Fredlet 
Hope you all have a wonderful birthday!








Miss you, Sailor​


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, September 11 is the 254th day of the year in the Gregorian calendar. There are 111 days remaining until the end of the year. It is usually the first day of the Coptic calendar and Ethiopian calendar (in the period AD 1900 to AD 2099).

_*Happy Birthday to Sailor, twiz, dnoble74, Auryn, Labnick, Kindlekelly and Fredlet *_

On this day:
1609 - Henry Hudson discovers Manhattan Island and the indigenous people living there.
1773 - The Public Advertiser publishes a satirical essay titled Rules By Which A Great Empire May Be Reduced To A Small One written by Benjamin Franklin.
1789 - Alexander Hamilton is appointed the first United States Secretary of the Treasury.
1847 - Stephen Foster's well-known song, Oh! Susanna, is first performed at a saloon in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania.
1857 - Mormon settlers and Paiutes massacre 120 pioneers at Mountain Meadows, Utah.
1941 - Ground is broken for the construction of The Pentagon.
1961 - Foundation of the World Wildlife Fund.
1996 - The Southern Pacific Railroad is absorbed into the Union Pacific Railroad system.
2001 - The September 11 attacks take place in the United States.

Also born today:
1862 - O. Henry, 1885 - D. H. Lawrence, 1913 - Paul "Bear" Bryant, 1917 - Ferdinand Marcos, 1917 - Herbert Lom, 1924 - Tom Landry, 1940 - Brian De Palma, 1950 - Amy Madigan, 1962 - Kristy McNichol, 1965 - Moby and 1967 - Harry Connick, Jr..


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, September 12 is the 255th day of the year. There are 110 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to vick_ammo, therapistgrace, manhaton27, Michell Webb, dimpydiet98 and jmorlak1.*_

On this day:
490 BC - The conventionally accepted date for the Battle of Marathon. The Athenians and their Plataean allies, defeat the first Persian invasion force of Greece.
1846 - Elizabeth Barrett elopes with Robert Browning.
1910 - Premiere performance of Gustav Mahler's Symphony No. 8 in Munich 
1940 - Cave paintings are discovered in Lascaux, France.
1959 - Premiere of Bonanza, the first regularly-scheduled TV program presented in color.
2005 - Hong Kong Disneyland opens in Penny's Bay, Lantau Island, Hong Kong.

Also born today:
1575 - Henry Hudson, 1818 - Richard Gatling, 1880 - H. L. Mencken, 1888 - Maurice Chevalier, 1892 - Alfred A. Knopf, 1913 - Jesse Owens, 1931 - George Jones, 1940 - Linda Gray, 1944 - Barry White, 1951 - Joe Pantoliano, 1955 - Peter Scolari, 1957 - Rachel Ward, 1980 - Yao Ming and 1981 - Jennifer Hudson.


----------



## intinst

*9/12/10*
vick_ammo, therapistgrace, manhaton27, 
Michell Webb, dimpydiet98 & jmorlak1
Hope you are as happy as the eskimos 
at the top of your birthday cake!


----------



## intinst

*9/13/10*
Tshimangadzo, erinys, jamesshep_15, joehart, Ashleymdz, 
Madeline, susiehinton15 & DawnB
Happy Birthday and enjoy yourselves, there's plenty for everyone!


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, September 13 is the 256th day of the year. There are 109 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Tshimangadzo, erinys, jamesshep_15, joehart, Ashleymdz, Madeline, susiehinton15 and DawnB*_

On this day:
122 - Construction of Hadrian's Wall begins.
1501 - Michelangelo begins work on his statue of David.
1609 - Henry Hudson reaches the river that would later be named after him - the Hudson River.
1814 - Francis Scott Key writes The Star-Spangled Banner
1922 - The temperature (in the shade) at Al 'Aziziyah, Libya reaches a world record 57.8 °C (136.0 °F).
1943 - Chiang Kai-shek elected President of the Republic of China.
1953 - Nikita Khrushchev is appointed secretary-general of the Communist Party of the Soviet Union.
1956 - IBM introduces the first computer disk storage unit, the RAMAC 305.
2001 - Civilian aircraft traffic resumes in the U.S. after the September 11, 2001 attacks.

Also born today:
1851 - Walter Reed, 1860 - John J. Pershing, 1894 - J.B. Priestley, 1903 - Claudette Colbert, 1925 - Mel Tormé, 1931 - Barbara Bain, 1944 - Jacqueline Bisset, 1948 - Nell Carter, 1951 - Jean Smart and 1980 - Ben Savage.


----------



## intinst

*9/14/10*
sandypeach, Bluejarzen, benjohnny, ShaneDawn, Gen12DXTX & sherlockevans01
Hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, September 14 is the 257th day of the year. There are 108 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to sandypeach, Bluejarzen, benjohnny, ShaneDawn, Gen12DXTX and sherlockevans01*_

On this day:
1741 - George Frideric Handel completed his oratorio Messiah.
1752 - The British Empire adopts the Gregorian calendar
1847 - Mexican-American War: Winfield Scott captures Mexico City. 
1901 - President William McKinley dies after an assassination attempt, and is succeeded by Theodore Roosevelt. 
1917 - Russia is officially proclaimed a republic.

Also born today:
1849 - Ivan Pavlov, 1910 - Jack Hawkins, 1914 - Clayton Moore, 1944 - Joey Heatherton, 1947 - Sam Neill, 1961 - Wendy Thomas, 1964 - Faith Ford, 1965 - Dmitry Medvedev and 1983 - Amy Winehouse.


----------



## intinst

*9/15/10*
WestPointer1968, El, GeorgeGlass, buzzspark, williams001 & Chris Crosby
Birthdays and KindleBoards go together like peas in a pod!
Hop your day is a great one!


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, September 15 is the 258th day of the year. There are 107 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to WestPointer1968, El, GeorgeGlass, buzzspark, williams001 and Chris Crosby*_

On this day:
1789 - The United States Department of State is established (formerly known as the "Department of Foreign Affairs").
1812 - The French army under Napoleon reaches the Kremlin in Moscow.
1835 - HMS Beagle, with Charles Darwin aboard, reaches the Galápagos Islands.
1948 - The F-86 Sabre sets the world aircraft speed record at 671 miles per hour (1,080 km/h).
1959 - Nikita Khrushchev becomes the first Soviet leader to visit the United States.
2008 - Lehman Brothers files for Chapter 11 bankruptcy, the largest bankruptcy filing in U.S. history.

Also born today:
1254 - Marco Polo, 1789 - James Fenimore Cooper, 1857 - William Howard Taft, 1889 - Robert Benchley, 1890 - Agatha Christie, 1903 - Roy Acuff, 1907 - Fay Wray, 1913 - John N. Mitchell, 1918 - Nipsey Russell, 1922 - Jackie Cooper, 1928 - Cannonball Adderley, 1940 - Merlin Olsen, 1946 - Tommy Lee Jones, 1946 - Oliver Stone, 1961 - Dan Marino, 1984 - Prince Harry of Wales and 1986 - Heidi Montag.


----------



## intinst

*9/16/10*
nebulinda, timm84, 
jesscscott, collett, rubi, 
dexterraw & yanseo
Hope you all have a ball on your birthday!


----------



## intinst

*9/16/10*
Harvey
Hope your birthday plays out just the way you want it to!


----------



## 911jason

Happy Birthday Harvey!


























intinst said:


> *9/9/10*
> Reneebean1, [email protected], Legoboyzmom,
> articledirectory09, profilecreate09, Guido Henkel, patralev,
> zelmaf, henhopkin, tombryant03, mitchsparks, tommyquids,
> Afandaxy, pakotz, hillthompson, Rafael, covecenter02,
> stewartburleigh, sevensecrets99, jfaye04, KaraKaye, knchilders,
> wlunsford03, clashtroy, tiara13A & *911jason!*
> *Hope you can do what you want to do for your special day!*





scarlet said:


> Wow, jason, you gotta share your cake with a whole bunch o' people. Guess it's a good thing you found the animal crackers.


I just noticed that this thread was still around... I remember seeing it last year, but my eye must gloss right over it every day when I read through the threads. A belated thanks, though! =)


----------



## loonlover

Happy Birthday, Harvey


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, September 16 is the 259th day of the year. There are 106 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Harvey, nebulinda, timm84, jesscscott, collett, rubi, dexterraw and yanseo*_

On this day:
1400 - Owain Glyndŵr is declared Prince of Wales by his followers.
1893 - Settlers race in Oklahoma for prime land in the Cherokee Strip.
1908 - The General Motors Corporation is founded.
1963 - Malaysia is formed from the Federation of Malaya, Singapore, British North Borneo (Sabah) and Sarawak.

Also born today:
1883 - T. E. Hulme, 1914 - Allen Funt, 1922 - Janis Paige, 1924 - Lauren Bacall, 1925 - Charlie Byrd, 1925 - B. B. King, 1927 - Peter Falk, 1930 - Anne Francis, 1934 - Elgin Baylor, 1934 - George Chakiris, 1949 - Ed Begley, Jr., 1952 - Mickey Rourke, 1956 - David Copperfield, 1968 - Marc Anthony, 1971 - Amy Poehler and 1992 - Nick Jonas.


----------



## intinst

*9/17/10*
JamiLee203, LilliPilli, piglet, arne_bue, 
bethhorton194 & solekile
Hope you all have an wonderful 
but unusual day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, September 17 is the 260th day of the year. There are 105 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to JamiLee203, LilliPilli, piglet, arne_bue, bethhorton194 and solekile*_

On this day:
480 BC - The Battle of Thermopylae, 
1787 - The United States Constitution is signed in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania.
1978 - The Camp David Accords are signed by Israel and Egypt.
1983 - Vanessa Williams becomes the first black Miss America.

Also born today:
1907 - Warren Burger, 1923 - Hank Williams, 1927 - George Blanda, 1928 - Roddy McDowall, 1929 - Sir Stirling Moss, 1931 - Anne Bancroft, 1948 - John Ritter and 1985 - Alexander Ovechkin.


----------



## intinst

Anh! I'm sorry, I forgot to post this yesterday!
*9/18/10*
imallbs, Danipet, allthewayvegas, brittanies13, 
Joespano, Aerosoleshoes, Cujo, janette, ashanti, 
elyndalisay & khent003
Hope it was a happy one!


----------



## intinst

*9/19/10*
delron, jaywilson, RafaelMontilla, danieldesmond, 
tswilkins, mj2040 & K-Dalglish
You are all super to us!


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, September 19 is the 262nd day of the year. There are 103 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to delron, jaywilson, RafaelMontilla, danieldesmond, tswilkins, mj2040 and K-Dalglish*_

On this day:
1676 - Jamestown is burned to the ground by the forces of Nathaniel Bacon during Bacon's Rebellion.
1881 - President James A. Garfield dies of wounds suffered in a July 2 shooting.
1952 - The United States bars Charlie Chaplin from re-entering the country after a trip to England.

Also born today:
1796 - Hartley Coleridge, 1922 - Damon Knight, 1928 - Adam West, 1931 - Brook Benton, 1933 - David McCallum, 1934 - Brian Epstein, 1937 - Abner Haynes, 1940 - Bill Medley, 1940 - Paul Williams, 1941 - Mama Cass Elliot, 1948 - Jeremy Irons, 1949 - Twiggy, 1964 - Trisha Yearwood and 1974 - Jimmy Fallon.


----------



## intinst

*9/20/10*
KingRBlue, ttoomey, jamkind, 
TheDreamContinued, 
ZuzanaLewis, JamieBurnette & LDS
Hope your day is bright as well!


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, September 20 is the 263rd day of the year. There are 102 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to KingRBlue, ttoomey, jamkind, TheDreamContinued, ZuzanaLewis, JamieBurnette and LDS*_

On this day:
1187 - Saladin begins the Siege of Jerusalem.
1519 - Ferdinand Magellan sets sail from Sanlúcar de Barrameda on his expedition to circumnavigate the globe.
1633 - Galileo Galilei is tried before the Congregation for the Doctrine of the Faith for teaching that the Earth orbits the Sun.
1881 - Chester A. Arthur is inaugurated as the 21st President of the United States following the assassination of James Garfield.
1946 - The first Cannes Film Festival is held.

Also born today:
1878 - Upton Sinclair, 1917 - Red Auerbach, 1924 - Gogi Grant, 1929 - Anne Meara, 1934 - Sophia Loren, 1948 - George R. R. Martin and 1967 Ricky Nelson's twins: Gunnar and Matthew.


----------



## intinst

*9/21/10*
Marguerite, Malibama, robertlc, prey4war, benny225, 
lorflo, lester5865, iri473sam, Joy1521, mlheath 
& sandraohashi
Hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, September 21 is the 264th day of the year. There are 101 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Marguerite, Malibama, robertlc, prey4war, benny225, lorflo, lester5865, iri473sam, Joy1521, mlheath and sandraohashi*_

On this day:
1780 - Benedict Arnold gives the British the plans to West Point.
1897 - The "Yes, Virginia, there is a Santa Claus" editorial is published in the New York Sun.
1937 - J. R. R. Tolkien's The Hobbit is published.
1942 - The B-29 Superfortress makes its maiden flight.
1981 - Sandra Day O'Connor is unanimously approved by the U.S. Senate as the first female Supreme Court justice.
2001 - Deep Space 1 flies within 2,200 km of Comet Borrelly.

Also born today:
1411 - Richard Plantagenet, 1866 - H. G. Wells, 1931 - Larry Hagman, 1935 - Henry Gibson, 1944 - Fannie Flagg, 1944 - Hamilton Jordan, 1945 - Jerry Bruckheimer, 1947 - Stephen King, 1950 - Bill Murray, 1962 - Rob Morrow, 1967 - Faith Hill, 1968 - Ricki Lake and 1981 - Nicole Richie.


----------



## intinst

*9/22/10*
0seadogg31, cherryb99 & ibrewalot
 Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, September 22 is the 265th day of the year. There are 100 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to 0seadogg31, cherryb99 and ibrewalot*_

On this day:
1598 - Ben Jonson is indicted for manslaughter.
1776 - Nathan Hale is hanged for spying during American Revolution.
1869 - Richard Wagner's opera Das Rheingold premieres in Munich.
1888 - The first issue of National Geographic Magazine is published
1955 - In the United Kingdom, the television channel ITV goes live for the first time.

Also born today:
1515 - Anne of Cleves, 1791 - Michael Faraday, 1885 - Erich von Stroheim, 1895 - Paul Muni, 1902 - John Houseman, 1920 - Bob Lemon, 1927 - Tommy Lasorda, 1952 - Paul Le Mat, 1954 - Shari Belafonte, 1956 - Debby Boone, 1958 - Andrea Bocelli, 1961 - Scott Baio and 1961 - Bonnie Hunt.


----------



## intinst

*7/23/10*
 jholl9yronlin12, sgroyle, 
byronlin12 & JasonColeman
Wishing you a very happy birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, September 23 is the 266th day of the year. There are 99 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to jholl9yronlin12, sgroyle, byronlin12 and JasonColeman*_

On this day:
1642 - First commencement exercises occur at Harvard College.
1806 - Lewis and Clark return to St. Louis after exploring the Pacific Northwest of the United States.
1889 - Nintendo Koppai (Later Nintendo Company, Limited) is founded by Fusajiro Yamauchi to produce and market the playing card game Hanafuda.
1909 - The Phantom of the Opera , by French writer Gaston Leroux, is first published as a serialization in Le Gaulois.
1952 - Richard Nixon makes his "Checkers speech".
2002 - The first public version of the web browser Mozilla Firefox ("Phoenix 0.1") is released.

Also born today:
480 BC - Euripides, 63 BC - Augustus Caesar, 1215 - Kublai Khan, 1889 - Walter Lippmann, 1897 - Walter Pidgeon, 1920 - Mickey Rooney, 1926 - John Coltrane, 1930 - Ray Charles, 1938 - Romy Schneider, 1943 - Julio Iglesias, 1949 - Bruce Springsteen and 1959 - Jason Alexander.


----------



## intinst

*9/24/10*
 Mary, knit4keeps, Stephanie924, 
amanda924, JosephGats, iMav, 
kitty1456 & krislander
Hope you all have a wonderful birthday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, September 24 is the 267th day of the year. There are 98 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Mary, knit4keeps, Stephanie924, amanda924, JosephGats, iMav, kitty1456 and krislander*_

On this day:
1780 - Benedict Arnold flees to British Army lines when the arrest of British Major John André exposes Arnold's plot to surrender West Point.
1948 - The Honda Motor Company is founded.
1957 - President Dwight D. Eisenhower sends 101st Airborne Division troops to Little Rock, Arkansas, to enforce desegregation.
1968 - 60 Minutes debuts on CBS.
1979 - Compu-Serve launches the first consumer internet service, which features the first public electronic mail service.

Also born today:
1755 - John Marshall, 1896 - F. Scott Fitzgerald, 1921 - Jim McKay, 1936 - Jim Henson, 1941 - Linda McCartney, 1946 - "Mean" Joe Greene, 1958 - Kevin Sorbo, 1982 - Morgan Hamm and 1982 - Paul Hamm.


----------



## intinst

*9/25/10*
Essensia, pattyfris, Elijsha, michaelmorg45, kirkrose29, 
Growlights86, YasminJasrol, Eileen Muller & lovely13
Hoping you all have a wonderful birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, September 25 is the 268th day of the year. There are 97 days remaining until the end of the year.

*Happy Birthday to Essensia, pattyfris, Elijsha, michaelmorg45, kirkrose29, Growlights86, YasminJasrol, Eileen Muller & lovely13*

On this day:
1846 - U.S. forces led by Zachary Taylor capture the Mexican city of Monterrey.
1911 - Ground is broken for Fenway Park in Boston, Massachusetts.
1981 - Sandra Day O'Connor becomes the 102nd person sworn in as an Associate Justice of the Supreme Court of the United States and the first woman to hold the office.

Also born today:
1897 - William Faulkner, 1906 - Dmitri Shostakovich, 1917 - Phil Rizzuto, 1929 - Barbara Walters, 1930 - Shel Silverstein, 1936 - Juliet Prowse, 1944 - Michael Douglas, 1946 - Felicity Kendal, 1947 - Cheryl Tiegs, 1951 - Mark Hamill, 1952 - Christopher Reeve, 1961 - Heather Locklear, 1968 - Will Smith and 1969 - Catherine Zeta-Jones.


----------



## intinst

* 9/26/10*
Patrizia, MMXXVII & Rpatterson
 Wishing you three a very Happy Birthday!


----------



## intinst

9/27/10








I have been studying the matter very carefully for a year and 
I have reached this conclusion: 
It's BookLover & carl_h's Birthday! Hope it is a happy one!


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, September 26 is the 269th day of the year. There are 96 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Patrizia, MMXXVII and Rpatterson*_

On this day:
46 BC - Julius Caesar dedicates a temple to his mythical ancestor Venus Genetrix
1580 - Sir Francis Drake finishes his circumnavigation of the Earth.
1777 - British troops occupy Philadelphia, Pennsylvania during the American Revolution.
1934 - Steamship RMS Queen Mary is launched.
1960 - In Chicago, the first televised debate takes place between presidential candidates Richard M. Nixon and John F. Kennedy.
1973 - Concorde makes its first non-stop crossing of the Atlantic in record-breaking time.

Also born today:
1774 - Johnny Appleseed, 1888 - T. S. Eliot, 1889 - Martin Heidegger, 1895 - George Raft, 1898 - George Gershwin, 1914 - Jack LaLanne, 1925 - Marty Robbins, 1926 - Julie London, 1936 - Winnie Mandela, 1948 - Olivia Newton-John and 1981 - Serena Williams.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, September 27 is the 270th day of the year. There are 95 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to BookLover and carl_h*_

On this day:
1540 - The Society of Jesus (the Jesuits) receives its charter from Pope Paul III.
1821 - Mexico gains its independence from Spain.
1908 - The first production of the Ford Model T automobile was built at the Piquette Plant in Detroit, Michigan.
1954 - The nationwide debut of Tonight! (The Tonight Show) hosted by Steve Allen on NBC.
1964 - The Warren Commission releases its report, concluding that Lee Harvey Oswald, acting alone, assassinated President John F. Kennedy.

Also born today:


----------



## intinst

* 9/28/10*
amandajane92, UrChoice, troybtler, janesmitch23 & angelgsler
 *Hope You all have a wonderful day!*


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, September 28 is the 271st day of the year. There are 94 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to amandajane92, UrChoice, troybtler, janesmitch23 and angelgsler*_

On this day:
48 BC - Pompey the Great is assassinated on the orders of King Ptolemy of Egypt after landing in Egypt.
1066 - William the Conqueror invades England beginning the Norman Conquest.
1791 - France becomes the first European country to emancipate its Jewish population.
1958 - France ratifies a new Constitution of France; the French Fifth Republic is then formed upon the formal adoption of the new constitution on October 4

Also born today:
551 BC - Confucius, 1330 - Nicolas Flamel, 1901 - Ed Sullivan, 1909 - Al Capp, 1916 - Peter Finch, 1924 - Marcello Mastroianni, 1925 - Seymour Cray, 1934 - Brigitte Bardot, 1967 - Mira Sorvino, 1968 - Naomi Watts, 1984 - Ryan Zimmerman and 1987 - Hilary Duff.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, September 29 is the 272nd day of the year. There are 93 days remaining until the end of the year.

*Happy Birthday to Crystalmes and CraigInTwinCities.*

On this day:
480 BC - Battle of Salamis: The Greek fleet under Themistocles defeats the Persian fleet under Xerxes I.
1907 - The cornerstone is laid at Washington National Cathedral in the U.S. capital.
1916 - John D. Rockefeller becomes the first billionaire.
1954 - The convention establishing CERN (the European Organization for Nuclear Research) is signed.
1966 - The Chevrolet Camaro, originally named Panther, is introduced.
1990 - Construction of the Washington National Cathedral is completed.

Also born today:
106 BC - Pompey the Great, 1547 - Miguel de Cervantes, 1758 - Horatio Nelson, 1901 - Enrico Fermi, 1904 - Greer Garson, 1907 - Gene Autry, 1913 - Stanley Kramer, 1923 - Stan Berenstain, 1931 - Anita Ekberg, 1935 - Jerry Lee Lewis, 1939 - Larry Linville, 1942 - Madeline Kahn, 1943 - Lech Wałęsa and 1948 - Bryant Gumbel.


----------



## intinst

*9/29/10*
 Crystalmes and CraigInTwinCities
 Arrr, so it be your birthday?
I Hope you will be enjoying it then!
 (Pay no attention to the cows!)


----------



## intinst

9/30/10
Joel Arnold & arcticbanana


----------



## Joel Arnold

intinst said:


> 9/30/10
> Joel Arnold & arcticbanana


Thank you!


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, September 30 is the 273rd day of the year. There are 92 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Joel Arnold & arcticbanana*_

*Happy Birthday to our resident author C.S. Marks - "archer".*

On this day:
1791 - The Magic Flute, the last opera composed by Mozart, receives its premiere performance at Freihaus-Theater auf der Wieden in Vienna, Austria.
1791 - The National Constituent Assembly in Paris is dissolved; Parisians hail Maximilien Robespierre and Jérôme Pétion as incorruptible patriots.
1888 - Jack the Ripper kills his third and fourth victims, Elizabeth Stride and Catherine Eddowes.
1927 - Babe Ruth becomes the first baseball player to hit 60 home runs in a season.
1949 - The Berlin Airlift ends.
1955 - Film icon James Dean dies in a road accident aged 24.
1980 - Ethernet specifications are published by Xerox working with Intel and Digital Equipment Corporation.
2005 - The controversial drawings of Muhammad are printed in the Danish newspaper Jyllands-Posten.

Also born today:
1917 - Buddy Rich, 1921 - Deborah Kerr, 1924 - Truman Capote, 1928 - Elie Wiesel, 1931 - Angie Dickinson, 1935 - Johnny Mathis, 1940 - Dewey Martin, 1940 - Samuel F. Pickering, Jr., 1942 - Frankie Lymon, 1943 - Marilyn McCoo, 1947 - Rula Lenska, 1953 - S. M. Stirling, 1957 - Fran Drescher, 1961 - Eric Stoltz, 1961 - Crystal Bernard and 1971 - Jenna Elfman.


----------



## intinst

*10/1/10*
Meemo, courtenay, Poi Girl, scott_audio, ejbeats, KimberlyinMN), 
cckbrown, Jeremy C. Shaddix, Appleipad, hostingbiz, Jessica Billings, 
pcalderon69, wilawill, Ericke12, contyler, kadenn88, lynette12 & 
caracara!
Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, October 1 is the 274th day of the year. There are 91 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Meemo, courtenay, Poi Girl, scott_audio, ejbeats, KimberlyinMN), cckbrown, Jeremy C. Shaddix, Appleipad, hostingbiz, Jessica Billings, pcalderon69, wilawill, Ericke12, contyler, kadenn88, lynette12 and caracara*_

On this day:
331 BC - Alexander the Great defeats Darius III of Persia in the Battle of Gaugamela.
1787 - Russians under Alexander Suvorov defeat the Turks at Kinburn.
1811 - The first steamboat to sail the Mississippi River arrives in New Orléans, Louisiana.
1880 - John Philip Sousa becomes leader of the United States Marine Band.
1890 - The Yosemite National Park and the Yellowstone National Park are established by the U.S. Congress.
1908 - Ford puts the Model T car on the market at a price of US$825
1940 - The Pennsylvania Turnpike, often considered the first superhighway in the United States, opens to traffic.
1957 - First appearance of "In God We Trust" on U.S. paper currency.
1962 - First broadcast of The Tonight Show Starring Johnny Carson
1982 - EPCOT Center opens at Walt Disney World near Orlando, Florida, United States

Also born today:
1910 - Bonnie Parker, 1920 - Walter Matthau, 1921 - James Whitmore, 1924 - Jimmy Carter, 1924 - William Rehnquist, 1924 - Roger Williams, 1928 - Laurence Harvey, 1928 - George Peppard, 1930 - Richard Harris, 1950 - Randy Quaid and 1963 - Mark McGwire.


----------



## intinst

10/2/10
shanb63, symposium85, anneortiz, TriBen, Ltpg37 and David Tapp


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, October 2 is the 275th day of the year. There are 90 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to shanb63, symposium85, anneortiz, TriBen, Ltpg37 and David Tapp*_

On this day:
1187 - Siege of Jerusalem: Saladin captures Jerusalem after 88 years of Crusader rule.
1789 - George Washington sends the proposed Constitutional amendments (The United States Bill of Rights) to the States for ratification.
1950 - Peanuts by Charles M. Schulz is first published
1959 - The anthology series The Twilight Zone premieres on CBS television.
2002 - The Beltway sniper attacks begin, extending over three weeks.

Also born today:
1800 - Nat Turner, 1869 - Mohandas Karamchand Gandhi, 1871 - Cordell Hull, 1890 - Groucho Marx, 1895 - Bud Abbott, 1904 - Graham Greene, 1911 - Jack Finney, 1928 - George "Spanky" McFarland, 1937 - Johnnie L. Cochran Jr., 1949 - Annie Leibovitz, 1951 - Sting and 1970 - Kelly Ripa.


----------



## intinst

*10/3/10*
Athena, Emmalita, denbatch, toddfonseca, tomcdman, 
BlueEyedMum & Cora
It's your day, have a little cake and ice cream!


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, October 3 is the 276th day of the year. There are 89 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Athena, Emmalita, denbatch, toddfonseca, tomcdman, BlueEyedMum and Cora*_

On this day:
1712 - The Duke of Montrose issues a warrant for the arrest of Rob Roy MacGregor.
1795 - General Napoleon Bonaparte first rises to national prominence being named to defend the French National Convention against armed counter-revolutionary rioters threatening the three year old revolutionary government.
1863 - The last Thursday in November is declared as Thanksgiving Day by President Abraham Lincoln
1955 - The Mickey Mouse Club debuts on ABC.
1995 - O J Simpson acquitted of the murders of Nicole Brown Simpson and Ronald Goldman.

Also born today:
1900 - Thomas Clayton Wolfe, 1925 - Gore Vidal, 1938 - Eddie Cochran, 1941 - Chubby Checker, 1949 - Lindsey Buckingham, 1954 - Stevie Ray Vaughan, 1964 - Clive Owen, 1969 - Gwen Stefani and 1975 - India Arie.


----------



## intinst

*10/4/10*
  JGA, klon99, USMC1968, Jarrett Rush & jasonga 
 Happy Birthday! Hope you have someone just waiting to 
celebrate with you, too!


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, October 4 is the 277th day of the year. There are 88 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to JGA, klon99, USMC1968, Jarrett Rush and jasonga

On this day:
1535 - The first complete English-language Bible (the Coverdale Bible) is printed, with translations by William Tyndale and Miles Coverdale.
1824 - Mexico adopts a new constitution and becomes a federal republic.
1883 - First run of the Orient Express.
1927 - Gutzon Borglum begins sculpting Mount Rushmore.
1941 - Norman Rockwell's Willie Gillis character debuts on the cover of the Saturday Evening Post.
1988 - U.S. televangelist Jim Bakker is indicted for fraud.

Also born today:
1822 - Rutherford B. Hayes, 1861 - Frederic Remington, 1880 - Damon Runyon, 1895 - Buster Keaton, 1923 - Charlton Heston, 1928 - Alvin Toffler, 1934 - Sam Huff, 1937 - Jackie Collins, 1941 - Anne Rice, 1946 - Susan Sarandon and 1976 - Alicia Silverstone.


----------



## intinst

*10/5/10*
AuxDeputy, limtk55, earlfox, oorwullie & james009 
 Now everybody share and have a happy birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, October 5 is the 278th day of the year. There are 87 days remaining until the end of the year.

_Happy Birthday to AuxDeputy, limtk55, earlfox, oorwullie & james009 _

On this day:
1793 - French Revolution: Christianity is disestablished in France.
1905 - Wilbur Wright pilots Wright Flyer III in a flight of 24 miles in 39 minutes
1910 - Revolution in Portugal, monarchy overthrown, a republic declared
1944 - Suffrage is extended to women in France.
1947 - The first televised White House address is given by U.S. President Harry S. Truman.
1969 - The first episode of the famous comedy show Monty Python's Flying Circus aired on BBC

Also born today:
1703 - Jonathan Edwards, 1713 - Denis Diderot, 1829 - Chester A. Arthur, 1882 - Robert Goddard, 1902 - Ray Kroc, 1917 - Allen Ludden, 1919 - Donald Pleasence, 1951 - Karen Allen, 1957 - Bernie Mac, 1960 - Daniel Baldwin, 1965 - Mario Lemieux, 1975 - Kate Winslet and 1983 - Nicky Hilton.


----------



## intinst

*10/6/10*
Brendan Carroll, OliviaD 
& efficient33
Hope it's a great one!








(Sorry about Fred getting to the lollipop first, 
but don't worry, he'll share!)​


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, October 6 is the 279th day of the year. There are 86 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Brendan Carroll, OliviaD and efficient33*_

On this day:
1600 - Jacopo Peri's Euridice, the earliest surviving opera, receives its première performance in Florence, signifying the beginning of the Baroque Period
1683 - William Penn brings 13 German immigrant families to the colony of Pennsylvania, marking the first immigration of German people to America.
1889 - Thomas Edison shows his first motion picture.
1927 - Opening of The Jazz Singer, the first prominent talking movie.
1976 - Massacre of students gathering at Thammasat University in Bangkok, Thailand

Also born today:
1846 - George Westinghouse, 1908 - Carole Lombard, 1942 - Britt Ekland and 1955 - Tony Dungy.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

*Thanks, Guys!! I'm honored to have garnered all these wishes. I wanted to share some of my birthday party with you. *









Favorite Birthday present that is NOT electronic a magnificent hand-painted Pirate Chicken!








Cake with mistake... or was it intentional?  Pink is not my best color, but the lady forgot the N!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hence the pink. Thanks. Love the Dragon.








My cat invited a few friends to the party.








Puglet showed up decked out for cake and icecream. Notice the blatant suck-up on the hat. She's a bit leery of the cats.








Butterball was somewhat unfriendly to the cat people, but had her bodyguard take care of it. Fugeddaboutit.








Favorite electronic gift!!


----------



## intinst

10/7/10
rocky mountain reader, JenniferNaylor, 
Harclubs, sndybch & efficient88


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, October 7 is the 280th day of the year. There are 85 days remaining until the end of the year.

_Happy Birthday to rocky mountain reader, JenniferNaylor, Harclubs, sndybch and efficient88_

On this day:
3761 BC - The epoch (origin) of the modern Hebrew calendar (Proleptic Julian calendar).
1542 - Explorer Cabrillo discovers Santa Catalina Island off the California coast.
1763 - George III of Great Britain issues British Royal Proclamation of 1763, closing aboriginal lands in North America north and west of Alleghenies to white settlements.
1982 - Cats opens on Broadway and runs for nearly 18 years before closing on September 10, 2000.

Also born today:
1885 - Niels Bohr, 1905 - Andy Devine, 1911 - Vaughn Monroe, 1917 - June Allyson, 1931 - Desmond Tutu, 1943 - Oliver North, 1951 - John Mellencamp, 1952 - Vladimir Putin, 1955 - Yo-Yo Ma, 1959 - Simon Cowell, 1967 - Toni Braxton and 1976 - Taylor Hicks.


----------



## intinst

*10/8/10*
 akpak & TheBroad
Hope you have lots to celebrate!


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, October 8 is the 281st day of the year. There are 84 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to akpak and TheBroad*_

On this day:
1480 - Great standing on the Ugra river, a standoff between the forces of Akhmat Khan, Khan of the Great Horde, and the Grand Duke Ivan III of Russia, which results in the retreat of the Tataro-Mongols and the eventual disintegration of the Horde.
1860 - Telegraph line between Los Angeles and San Francisco opens.
1967 - Guerrilla leader Che Guevara and his men are captured in Bolivia.

Also born today:
1890 - Edward Rickenbacker, 1895 - Juan Perón, 1920 - Frank Herbert, 1936 - Rona Barrett, 1939 - Paul Hogan, 1941 - Jesse Jackson, 1943 - Chevy Chase, 1946 - Dennis Kucinich, 1948 - Benjamin Cheever, 1949 - Sigourney Weaver, 1956 - Stephanie Zimbalist, 1970 - Matt Damon and 1980 - Nick Cannon.


----------



## intinst

* 10/9/10*
 Shari, Rayne & SteveSmith80
 Hope all your wishes come true!


----------



## telracs

In honor of what would have been his 70th birthday.


----------



## mlewis78

This is for all of you with October birthdays. It made me smile.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, October 9 is the 282nd day of the year. There are 83 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Shari, Rayne and SteveSmith80*_

On this day:
768 - Carloman I and Charlemagne are crowned Kings of The Franks.
1635 - Founder of Rhode Island Roger Williams is banished from the Massachusetts Bay Colony as a religious dissident after he speaks out against punishments for religious offenses and giving away Native American land.
1888 - The Washington Monument officially opens to the general public.
1919 - Black Sox scandal: The Cincinnati Reds win the World Series.
1986 - The musical The Phantom of the Opera has its first performance at Her Majesty's Theatre in London.

Also born today:
1873 - Charles Walgreen, 1918 - Lila Kedrova, 1925 - Johnny Stompanato, 1935 - Prince Edward, Duke of Kent, 1940 - John Lennon, 1941 - Trent Lott, 1944 - John Entwistle, 1948 - Jackson Browne, 1952 - Sharon Osbourne, 1953 - Tony Shalhoub, 1954 - Scott Bakula, 1954 - John O'Hurley, 1958 - Michael Pare, 1964 - Guillermo del Toro and 1975 - Sean Lennon.


----------



## intinst

*10/10/10*
didir1010, klrodrigues, TobyZ48195, Tabby, johndwson, babylove123, pqwxjunk, Mary Taylor, peterb526, jeniferzoma, prostores , stacipursley, facebook2010, dedicatedserver, peterswl, control360xbox, grayausting, watsonkristie44, wilmap, jasonpilkin, anhthe, passionplaytours, huggiereview123, babydoll2010, kevinrudolf10, eight77probate), willcorna, gatorhatch, jammitta, maxlina, alistuart, stvndaughtry888, planning555, xayle, fanara, thampton9, uniqugift), lucius5, Weilaijc, lazrut599, leomond7, xdebsib, marjorie47, cliff86, tom91, Ronalds, roxybuk, nina10, carmen32, jscott553, tjhorn553, seanmscott69, millard52english, danharen10, pensacolaf, roto10, Doug Taylor, shawn57, verawang30, arthurmoyer12, albert_warrior, marys650, walterchrysler, christian89, jake30596, jandjs67, AnthonyWilliams23, gamerpcawesome, ela104, realestatechicago, warepublic, laljhuti, BarMantle, rlndjason5, khimmy_002, egegriffin621, nilholud, trcmrph6, dotsonsharon, Bantningspiller, Lukaszw), marialappi01, nbluenbear, Aulet156 & Dorethea 

Happy Birthday all, 
I think there's enough cake if everyone shares...


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, October 10 is the 283rd day of the year. There are 82 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to didir1010, klrodrigues, TobyZ48195, Tabby, johndwson, babylove123, pqwxjunk, Mary Taylor, peterb526, jeniferzoma, prostores , stacipursley, facebook2010, dedicatedserver, peterswl, control360xbox, grayausting, watsonkristie44, wilmap, jasonpilkin, anhthe, passionplaytours, huggiereview123, babydoll2010, kevinrudolf10, eight77probate), willcorna, gatorhatch, jammitta, maxlina, alistuart, stvndaughtry888, planning555, xayle, fanara, thampton9, uniqugift), lucius5, Weilaijc, lazrut599, leomond7, xdebsib, marjorie47, cliff86, tom91, Ronalds, roxybuk, nina10, carmen32, jscott553, tjhorn553, seanmscott69, millard52english, danharen10, pensacolaf, roto10, Doug Taylor, shawn57, verawang30, arthurmoyer12, albert_warrior, marys650, walterchrysler, christian89, jake30596, jandjs67, AnthonyWilliams23, gamerpcawesome, ela104, realestatechicago, warepublic, laljhuti, BarMantle, rlndjason5, khimmy_002, egegriffin621, nilholud, trcmrph6, dotsonsharon, Bantningspiller, Lukaszw), marialappi01, nbluenbear, Aulet156 & Dorethea *_

On this day:
1845 - In Annapolis, Maryland, the Naval School (later renamed the United States Naval Academy) opens with 50 midshipmen students and seven professors
1967 - The Outer Space Treaty, signed on January 27 by more than sixty nations, comes into force.
1971 - Sold, dismantled and moved to the United States, London Bridge reopens in Lake Havasu City, Arizona.

Also born today:
1813 - Giuseppe Verdi, 1830 - Queen Isabella II of Spain, 1900 - Helen Hayes, 1914 - Ivory Joe Hunter, 1917 - Thelonious Monk, 1924 - James Clavell, 1924 - Ed Wood, 1930 - Harold Pinter, 1941 - Peter Coyote, 1946 - Ben Vereen, 1950 - Nora Roberts, 1954 - David Lee Roth, 1958 - Tanya Tucker, 1959 - Bradley Whitford, 1965 - Toshi, 1969 - Brett Favre, 1973 - Mario López and 1974 - Dale Earnhardt Jr.


----------



## intinst

*10/11/10*
Kimblee, madelonw1011, johnhomer236, frankfus12, billparker4568, 
JennaAnderson, joshuae126, lene1949, loraine33, hyminer, dianna 
& Angela!
H*ope you get to post more, we miss you, Angela.*







​


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, October 11 is the 284th day of the year. There are 81 days remaining until the end of the year.

_Happy Birthday to Kimblee, madelonw1011, johnhomer236, frankfus12, billparker4568, JennaAnderson, joshuae126, lene1949, loraine33, hyminer, dianna and Angela_

On this day:
1890 - In Washington, DC, the Daughters of the American Revolution is founded.
1910 - Ex-president Theodore Roosevelt becomes the first U.S. president to fly in an airplane.
1954 - First Indochina War: The Viet Minh take control of North Vietnam.
1975 - The NBC sketch comedy/variety show Saturday Night Live debuts with George Carlin as the host and Andy Kaufman, Janis Ian and Billy Preston as guests.

Also born today:
1844 - Henry Heinz, 1884 - Eleanor Roosevelt, 1918 - Jerome Robbins, 1925 - Elmore Leonard, 1932 - Dottie West, 1946 - Daryl Hall, 1947 - Thomas Boswell, 1962 - Joan Cusack, 1965 - Luke Perry, 1968 - Jane Krakowski, 1976 - Emily Deschanel and 1989 - Michelle Wie.


----------



## intinst

*10/12/10*
Zeronewbury, danfan, Jenny8512, Taborcarn, 
fisher203, johnray, trishamc, TrishaStyles, 
peterburg, alansimonbooks, MichaelVaughan, n
icky040, helentaylor142, T2dt2, sarahtaylor142 
& PhilTyler02
We're all really happy about your birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, October 12 is the 285th day of the year. There are 80 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Zeronewbury, danfan, Jenny8512, Taborcarn, fisher203, johnray, trishamc, TrishaStyles, peterburg, alansimonbooks, MichaelVaughan, nicky040, helentaylor142, T2dt2, sarahtaylor142 and PhilTyler02*_

On this day:
1492 - Christopher Columbus's expedition makes landfall in the Caribbean, specifically in The Bahamas.
1792 - First celebration of Columbus Day in the USA held in New York
1892 - The Pledge of Allegiance is first recited by students in many US public schools, as part of a celebration marking the 400th anniversary of Columbus's voyage.
1901 - President Theodore Roosevelt officially renames the "Executive Mansion" to the White House.
1960 - Cold War: Nikita Khrushchev pounds his shoe on a desk at United Nations General Assembly meeting to protest a Philippine assertion of Soviet Union colonial policy being conducted in Eastern Europe
1979 - The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy, the first of five books in the Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy comedy science fiction series by Douglas Adams is published.
2010 - The first miner from 33 in Chile is out after 69 days and was out at 22:12 eastern time.

Also born today:
1932 - Dick Gregory, 1935 - Luciano Pavarotti, 1944 - Angela Rippon, 1970 - Kirk Cameron, 1975 - Marion Jones and 1977 - Bode Miller.


----------



## intinst

10/13/10
 MAGreen, raccemup, pagerd, poo, 
Oogie Pringle, 3karenarbutine, 
kathyglen, Ferrd, slark10, arayakota 
& 
vkr678
Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, October 13 is the 286th day of the year. There are 79 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to MAGreen, raccemup, pagerd, poo, Oogie Pringle, 3karenarbutine, kathyglen, Ferrd, slark10, arayakota and vkr678*_

On this day:
54 - Nero ascends to the Roman throne
1307 - Hundreds of Knights Templar in France are simultaneously arrested by agents of Phillip the Fair, to be later tortured into a "confession" of heresy. (the basis for the "Friday the 13th being a bad omen")
1884 - Greenwich, in London, England, is established as Universal Time meridian of longitude.
1923 - Ankara replaces Istanbul as the capital of Turkey.
1946 - France adopts the constitution of the Fourth Republic.

Also born today:
1244 - Jaques de Molay, Grand Master of the Knights Templar, 1853 - Lillie Langtry, 1890 - Conrad Richter, 1909 - Art Tatum, 1909 - Herbert Block, 1915 - Cornel Wilde, 1917 - Burr Tillstrom, 1921 - Yves Montand, 1925 - Lenny Bruce, 1925 - Margaret Thatcher, 1941 - Paul Simon, 1959 - Marie Osmond, 1962 - Jerry Rice, 1969 - Nancy Kerrigan and 1971 - Sacha Baron Cohen.


----------



## 13500

May I say how great it is of you to post these cakes and fun facts every day? 

You rock!


Karen


----------



## intinst

*10/14/10*
Lizzarddance, gasoonergirl, kenlewis, malina, loftismorgan, 
pmichael27, wadells27, rodz006 & LaikaSS2
Hope you all have great day, no strings attached!


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, October 14 is the 287th day of the year. There are 78 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Lizzarddance, gasoonergirl, kenlewis, malina, loftismorgan, pmichael27, wadells27, rodz006 and LaikaSS2*_

On this day:
1066 - Battle of Hastings - In England on Senlac Hill the Norman forces of William the Conqueror defeat the English army and kill King Harold II of England.
1322 - Robert the Bruce of Scotland defeats King Edward II of England at Byland, forcing Edward to accept Scotland's independence.
1586 - Mary, Queen of Scots, goes on trial for conspiracy against Elizabeth I of England.
1884 - The American inventor, George Eastman, receives a U.S. Government patent on his new paper-strip photographic film.
1926 - The children's book Winnie-the-Pooh, by A.A. Milne, is first published.

Also born today:
1644 - William Penn, 1890 - Dwight D. Eisenhower, 1893 - Lillian Gish, 1894 - E. E. Cummings, 1916 - C. Everett Koop, 1927 - Roger Moore, 1939 - Ralph Lauren, 1952 - Harry Anderson, 1953 - Greg Evigan, 1978 - Usher and 1979 - Stacy Keibler.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Wow! Lots of good people born in October. My favorite month!
HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## intinst

*10/15/10*
MelissaMarx, gatorhost, KateRyan, 
amy1918, michellebrwn, obama1a, 
johnnyb, Lonepalm, HoneyLouise 
&
diets
Wishing you all a very


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, October 15 is the 288th day of the year. There are 77 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to MelissaMarx, gatorhost, KateRyan, amy1918, michellebrwn, obama1a, johnnyb, Lonepalm, HoneyLouise and diets*_

On this day:
1764 - Edward Gibbon observes a group of friars singing in the ruined Temple of Jupiter in Rome, which inspires him to begin work on The History of the Decline and Fall of the Roman Empire.
1783 - The Montgolfier brothers' hot air balloon marks the first human ascent, by Jean-François Pilâtre de Rozier
1880 - Mexican soldiers kill Victorio, one of the greatest Apache military strategists.
1888 - The "From Hell" letter sent by Jack the Ripper is received by the investigators.
1956 - Fortran, the first modern computer language, is shared with the coding community for the first time
1971 - The start of the 2500-year celebration of Iran, celebrating the birth of Persia.
1989 - Wayne Gretzky becomes the all-time leading points scorer in the NHL.

Also born today:
70 BC - Virgil, 1844 - Friedrich Nietzsche, 1858 - John L. Sullivan, 1881 - P. G. Wodehouse, 1908 - John Kenneth Galbraith, 1917 - Arthur Schlesinger Jr., 1920 - Mario Puzo, 1924 - Lee Iacocca, 1926 - Jean Peters, 1942 - Penny Marshall, 1945 - Jim Palmer, 1959 - Sarah Ferguson and 1959 - Emeril Lagasse.


----------



## intinst

10/16/10
MonaSW, brianm, amandaray169, Farida Mestek, 
K. A. Jordan & TotallyEpic
 Hope it is a great one!


----------



## intinst

10/17/10
KumaJim,  brenwinter, Plexar, MageGap,
NavyGirl Leigh, esecuredata03, ciscokid
&
NogDog! 
*Hope you all enjoy your birthday cake!*








But maybe not too much.


----------



## intinst

* 10/18/10*
 Buttercup *member #83*,
gardenclc, thefuture4, chriscihlar,
rejuvenation8, Joyce, suzie25 
& 
nelnav12
 Hope your day sparkles!


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, October 16 is the 289th day of the year. There are 76 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to MonaSW, brianm, amandaray169, Farida Mestek, K. A. Jordan and TotallyEpic*_

On this day:
1781 - George Washington captures Yorktown, Virginia after the Siege of Yorktown.
1793 - Marie Antoinette, wife of Louis XVI, is guillotined at the height of the French Revolution.
1846 - William TG Morton first demonstrated ether anesthesia at the Massachusetts General Hospital
1859 - John Brown leads a raid on Harper's Ferry, West Virginia.
1923 - The Walt Disney Company is founded by Walt Disney and his brother, Roy Disney.
1962 - Cuban Missile Crisis between the United States and Cuba begins.
1984 - Desmond Tutu is awarded the Nobel Peace Prize.

Also born today:
1854 - Oscar Wilde, 1886 - David Ben-Gurion, 1888 - Eugene O'Neill, 1923 - Bert Kaempfert, 1925 - Angela Lansbury, 1927 - Günter Grass, 1931 - Charles Colson, 1946 - Suzanne Somers, 1958 - Tim Robbins, 1962 - Manute Bol and 1975 - Kellie Martin.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, October 17 is the 290th day of the year. There are 75 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to KumaJim, brenwinter, Plexar, MageGap, NavyGirl Leigh, esecuredata03, ciscokid and NogDog*_

On this day:
1781 - General Charles Cornwallis offers his surrender to the American revolutionists at Yorktown, Virginia.
1907 - Guglielmo Marconi's company begins the first commercial transatlantic wireless service
1933 - Albert Einstein, fleeing Nazi Germany, moves to the U.S..
1979 - Mother Teresa awarded the Nobel Peace Prize.

Also born today:
1886 - Spring Byington, 1900 - Jean Arthur, 1903 - Nathanael West, 1915 - Arthur Miller, 1918 - Rita Hayworth, 1920 - Montgomery Clift, 1921 - Tom Poston, 1930 - Jimmy Breslin, 1938 - Evel Knievel, 1942 - Gary Puckett, 1948 - Margot Kidder, 1948 - George Wendt, 1948 - Robert Jordan, 1972 - Eminem and 1972 - Wyclef Jean.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, October 18 is the 291st day of the year. There are 74 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Buttercup *member #83*, gardenclc, thefuture4, chriscihlar, rejuvenation8, Joyce, suzie25 and nelnav12*_

On this day:
1009 - The Church of the Holy Sepulchre, a Christian church in Jerusalem, is completely destroyed by the Fatimid caliph Al-Hakim bi-Amr Allah, who hacks the Church's foundations down to bedrock.
1648 - Boston Shoemakers form first U.S. labor organization.
1767 - Mason-Dixon line, survey separating Maryland from Pennsylvania is completed.
1851 - Herman Melville's Moby-Dick is first published as The Whale by Richard Bentley of London.
1867 - United States takes possession of Alaska after purchasing it from Russia for $7.2 million.
1898 - United States takes possession of Puerto Rico.
1925 - The Grand Ole Opry opens in Nashville, Tennessee.
1954 - Texas Instruments announces the first Transistor radio.

Also born today:
1662 - Matthew Henry, 1919 - Pierre Elliott Trudeau, 1920 - Melina Mercouri, 1921 - Jesse Helms, 1926 - Chuck Berry, 1927 - George C. Scott, 1935 - Peter Boyle, 1939 - Mike Ditka, 1951 - Pam Dawber, 1956 - Martina Navrátilová, 1958 - Thomas Hearns, 1960 - Jean-Claude Van Damme, 1987 - Zac Efron and 1990 - Bristol Palin.


----------



## intinst

* 10/19/10*
 sebat, pawsplus, Nathan, mark12dog,
dandridgelloyd, mrspy & CraftyGramma
 Hope it is a great one!


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, October 19 is the 292nd day of the year. There are 73 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to sebat, pawsplus, Nathan, mark12dog, dandridgelloyd, mrspy and CraftyGramma*_

On this day:
1469 - Ferdinand II of Aragon marries Isabella I of Castile, a marriage that paves the way to the unification of Aragon and Castile into a single country, Spain.
1789 - Chief Justice John Jay is sworn in as the first Chief Justice of the United States.

Also born today:
1909 - Cozy Cole, 1922 - Jack Anderson, 1931 - John le Carré, 1937 - Peter Max, 1945 - John Lithgow, 1946 - Philip Pullman, 1958 - Michael Steele, 1962 - Evander Holyfield, 1965 - Ty Pennington and 1967 - Amy Carter.


----------



## intinst

10/20/10
RebeccaEast, jinxmom, HeatherNellett, grantwood, 
SpinyNorman, Sidney51200, GinnyB, jes325mil, garyford, timothyg35, 
tony2era1, Stymen1, ErichSysak, Fead8a, Philip Chen, c0nrack & alexmob99
Hope it is a great day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, October 20 is the 293rd day of the year. There are 72 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to RebeccaEast, jinxmom, HeatherNellett, grantwood, SpinyNorman, Sidney51200, GinnyB, jes325mil, garyford, timothyg35, tony2era1, Stymen1, ErichSysak, Fead8a, Philip Chen, c0nrack and alexmob99*_

On this day:
1803 - The United States Senate ratifies the Louisiana Purchase.
1973 - "Saturday Night Massacre": President Richard Nixon fires U.S. Attorney General Elliot Richardson and Deputy Attorney General William Ruckelshaus after they refuse to fire Watergate special prosecutor Archibald Cox, who is finally fired by Robert Bork.

Also born today:
1632 - Sir Christopher Wren, 1882 - Bela Lugosi, 1907 - Arlene Francis, 1925 - Art Buchwald, 1927 - Joyce Brothers, 1931 - Mickey Mantle, 1950 - Tom Petty, 1958 - Viggo Mortensen and 1971 - Snoop Dogg.


----------



## intinst

*10/21/10*
 RovingSoul, OmnivoreInk, knowldgfrk, 
dfigueroa, orin1Ma, alexcisdixon & Rob Drob
 Wishing you a very


----------



## intinst

10/22/10
Geekgirl, kindlelindsay, aikoi, Texan08,
saraaah888, racheldeet, jan12robert,
letter1232010 & bobkabinet








Hope it's a great one!​


----------



## intinst

10/23/10
CCLady as was, 12bcamping, willscarlet27, 
 chabuchie, FTA & Cashcraft








 Hope you have a great day!


----------



## intinst

* 10/24/10*
 jonfmerz, eddiewright86, Richard in W.Orange,
LisaB40, MichaelBustos, wad3ejug8, paulreed509
 &
macaroni
 Hope you get all you need!


----------



## intinst

10/25/10
saraaah16, HeadshotHeather & blazfglori
Hope it's a great one!


----------



## intinst

* 10/26/10*
 haydeneh, kyrin, clivejones & Toronto_LV
 Hope it's a great one!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Happy Birthday to my dearly departed Grandmother. She would have been 104 today!!

*Happy Birthday Grandmother, wherever you are!!*

I see there are many, many good people born in October, my favorite month! Happy Birthday to all!


----------



## geoffthomas

Last Thursday, October 21 is the 294th day of the year. There are 71 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to RovingSoul, OmnivoreInk, knowldgfrk, dfigueroa, orin1Ma, alexcisdixon and Rob Drob*_

On this day:
1512 - Martin Luther joins the theological faculty of the University of Wittenberg.
1520 - Ferdinand Magellan discovers a strait now known as Strait of Magellan.
1797 - In Boston Harbor, the 44-gun United States Navy frigate USS Constitution is launched.
1805 - Battle of Trafalgar: A British fleet led by Vice Admiral Lord Nelson defeats a combined French and Spanish fleet off the coast of Spain.
1824 - Joseph Aspdin patents Portland cement.
1959 - In New York City, the Solomon R. Guggenheim Museum, designed by Frank Lloyd Wright, opens to the public.

Also born today:
1772 - Samuel Taylor Coleridge, 1833 - Alfred Nobel, 1917 - Dizzy Gillespie, 1928 - ****** Ford, 1929 - Ursula K. Le Guin, 1940 - Manfred Mann, 1949 - Benjamin Netanyahu, 1952 - Patti Davis, 1956 - Carrie Fisher, 1978 - Will Estes, 1980 - Kim Kardashian and 1986 - Natalee Holloway.


----------



## geoffthomas

Last Friday, October 22 is the 295th day of the year. There are 70 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Geekgirl, kindlelindsay, aikoi, Texan08, saraaah888, racheldeet, jan12robert, letter1232010 and bobkabinet.*_

On this day:
1746 - The College of New Jersey (later renamed Princeton University) receives its charter.
1836 - Sam Houston is inaugurated as the first President of the Republic of Texas.
1924 - Toastmasters International is founded.
1953 - Laos gains independence from France.
1964 - Jean-Paul Sartre is awarded the Nobel Prize for Literature, but turns down the honor.
1966 - The Supremes become the first all-female music group to attain a No. 1 selling album
2008 - India launches its first unmanned lunar mission Chandrayaan-1.

Also born today:
1734 - Daniel Boone, 1811 - Franz Liszt, 1903 - Curly Howard, 1917 - Joan Fontaine, 1920 - Timothy Leary, 1938 - Derek Jacobi, 1938 - Christopher Lloyd, 1942 - Annette Funicello, 1943 - Catherine Deneuve, 1946 - Deepak Chopra, 1952 - Jeff Goldblum, 1963 - Brian Boitano and 1985 - Zac Hanson.


----------



## geoffthomas

Last Saturday, October 23 is the 296th day of the year. There are 69 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to CCLady as was, 12bcamping, willscarlet27, chabuchie, FTA and Cashcraft*_

On this day:
42 BC - Second Battle of Philippi - Mark Antony and Octavian decisively defeat Brutus's army. Brutus commits suicide.
1739 - War of Jenkins' Ear starts: British Prime Minister, Robert Walpole, reluctantly declares war on Spain.
1917 - Lenin calls for the October Revolution.
1956 - Thousands of Hungarians protest against the government and Soviet occupation.
2001 - Apple releases the iPod.

Also born today:
1835 - Adlai Stevenson I, 1869 - John Heisman, 1893 - Gummo Marx, 1925 - Johnny Carson, 1935 - Juan "Chi-Chi" Rodríguez, 1940 - Pelé, 1942 - Michael Crichton, 1959 - Sam Raimi, 1959 - "Weird Al" Yankovic, 1962 - Doug Flutie, 1976 - Cat Deeley and 1976 - Ryan Reynolds.


----------



## geoffthomas

Last Sunday, October 24 is the 297th day of the year. There are 68 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to jonfmerz, eddiewright86, Richard in W.Orange, LisaB40, MichaelBustos, wad3ejug8, paulreed509 & macaroni.*_

On this day:
1147 - After a siege of 4 months crusader knights led by Afonso Henriques, reconquered Lisbon.
1260 - The spectacular Cathedral of Chartres is dedicated in the presence of King Louis IX of France
1590 - John White, The governor of the second Roanoke Colony, returns to England after an unsuccessful search for the "lost" colonists.
1861 - The First Transcontinental Telegraph line across the United States is completed, spelling the end for the 18-month-old Pony Express.
1998 - Launch of Deep Space 1 comet/asteroid mission
2002 - Police arrest spree killers John Allen Muhammad and Lee Boyd Malvo, ending the Beltway sniper attacks in the area around Washington, DC
2003 - Concorde makes its last commercial flight.

Also born today:
1903 - Melvin Purvis, 1904 - Moss Hart, 1926 - Y. A. Tittle, 1930 - J.P. Richardson, The Big Bopper, 1936 - David Nelson, 1939 - F. Murray Abraham, 1947 - Kevin Kline and 1981 - Tila Tequila.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, October 25 is the 298th day of the year. There are 67 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to saraaah16, HeadshotHeather and blazfglori*_

On this day:
1415 - The army of Henry V of England defeats the French at the Battle of Agincourt
1854 - The Battle of Balaklava during the Crimean War (Charge of the Light Brigade).
1962 - Nelson Mandela is sentenced to five years in prison.

Also born today:
1838 - Georges Bizet, 1881 - Pablo Picasso, 1886 - Leo G. Carroll, 1888 - Richard E. Byrd, 1912 - Minnie Pearl, 1928 - Marion Ross, 1928 - Anthony Franciosa, 1940 - Bobby Knight, 1941 - Helen Reddy and 1984 - Katy Perry.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, October 26 is the 299th day of the year. There are 66 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to haydeneh, kyrin, clivejones & Toronto_LV*_

On this day:
1825 - The Erie Canal opens - passage from Albany, New York to Lake Erie.
1861 - The Pony Express officially ceases operations.
1881 - The Gunfight at the O.K. Corral takes place at Tombstone, Arizona.
1936 - The first electric generator at Hoover Dam goes into full operation.
1959 - The world sees the far side of the Moon for the first time.

Also born today:
1911 - Mahalia Jackson, 1914 - Jackie Coogan, 1919 - Mohammad Reza Pahlavi of Iran, 1942 - Bob Hoskins, 1946 - Pat Sajak, 1947 - Hillary Rodham Clinton, 1947 - Jaclyn Smith, 1961 - Dylan McDermott, 1962 - Cary Elwes, 1967 - Keith Urban and 1984 - Sasha Cohen.


----------



## intinst

*10/27/10*
janepbarringer, SerenityBanks, bob87, Plixentar, lizaanderson22),
briankad4, jonesbrown6314 & omid_mankoo_author
 Hope it's a great day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, October 27 is the 300th day of the year. There are 65 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to janepbarringer, SerenityBanks, bob87, Plixentar, lizaanderson22, briankad4, jonesbrown6314 and omid_mankoo_author*_

On this day:
710 - Saracen invasion of Sardinia.
1810 - United States annexes the former Spanish colony of West Florida.
1904 - The first underground New York City Subway line opens; the system becomes the biggest in United States, and one of the biggest in world.
1988 - Ronald Reagan decides to tear down the new U.S. Embassy in Moscow because of Soviet listening devices in the building structure.
2004 - The Boston Red Sox win the World Series for the first time in 86 years.

Also born today:
1728 - James Cook, 1782 - Niccolò Paganini, 1858 - Theodore Roosevelt, 1873 - Emily Post, 1914 - Dylan Thomas, 1920 - Nanette Fabray, 1924 - Ruby Dee, 1925 - Warren Christopher, 1926 - H.R. Haldeman, 1932 - Sylvia Plath, 1933 - Floyd Cramer, 1939 - John Cleese, 1940 - John Gotti, 1946 - Carrie Snodgress, 1963 - Marla Maples and 1984 - Kelly Osbourne.


----------



## intinst

10/28/10
Dox, JargonTalk, debbiec1028, ScottLCollins, a7dk, MattShare, 
modernfurniture, David.Niall.Wilson, olina43, darma 
& 
 Mark Grant, author
 Hope it's your kind of day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, October 28 is the 301st day of the year. There are 64 days remaining until the end of the year.

_Happy Birthday to Dox, JargonTalk, debbiec1028, ScottLCollins, a7dk, MattShare, modernfurniture, David.Niall.Wilson, olina43, darma and Mark Grant, author._

On this day:
312 - Battle of Milvian Bridge: Constantine I defeats Maxentius, becoming the sole Roman Emperor.
1886 - In New York Harbor, President Grover Cleveland dedicates the Statue of Liberty.
1936 - U.S. President Franklin D. Roosevelt rededicates the Statue of Liberty on its 50th anniversary.
1942 - The Alaska Highway (Alcan Highway) is completed through Canada to Fairbanks, Alaska.
1986 - The centenary of the dedication of the Statue of Liberty is celebrated in New York Harbor.

Also born today:
1818 - Ivan Turgenev, 1897 - Edith Head, 1902 - Elsa Lanchester, 1903 - Evelyn Waugh, 1914 - Jonas Salk, 1932 - Suzy Parker, 1936 - Charlie Daniels, 1944 - Dennis Franz, 1948 - Telma Hopkins, 1949 - Bruce Jenner, 1952 - Annie Potts, 1955 - Bill Gates, 1956 - Mahmoud Ahmadinejad, 1963 - Lauren Holly, 1965 - Jami Gertz, 1967 - Julia Roberts, 1972 - Brad Paisley and 1974 - Joaquin Phoenix.


----------



## intinst

*10/29/10*
 Lynn, Mycroft, RJ Keller, unic1, 
KindleWomen, JudyParton & JDW 
Hope your day sparkles!


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, October 29 is the 302nd day of the year. There are 63 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Lynn, Mycroft, RJ Keller, unic1, KindleWomen, JudyParton and JDW*_

On this day:
1618 - English adventurer, writer, and courtier Sir Walter Raleigh is beheaded for allegedly conspiring against James I of England.
1675 - Leibniz makes the first use of the long s (∫) as a symbol of the integral in calculus.
1787 - Mozart's opera Don Giovanni receives its first performance in Prague.
1863 - Eighteen countries meeting in Geneva agree to form the International Red Cross.
1960 - In Louisville, Kentucky, Cassius Clay wins his first professional fight.
1969 - The first-ever computer-to-computer link is established on ARPANET, the precursor to the Internet.

Also born today:
1740 - James Boswell, 1891 - Fanny Brice, 1899 - Akim Tamiroff, 1938 - Ralph Bakshi, 1940 - Connie Mack, 1947 - Richard Dreyfuss, 1948 - Kate Jackson, 1967 - Joely Fisher, 1971 - Winona Ryder and 1981 - Amanda Beard.


----------



## intinst

10/30/10
  KimmyA, kindleluvr, KindleMap.net, 
MsBookWorm92, juanwilbert23 & cdiet11
 We are all wishing you a very Happy Birthday!
(They said there would be cake)


----------



## intinst

*10/31/10*
kim, paisley, Arlene, rshives, 
mlee, beesocks, 
kevingarywilkes 
&
Aurorawolf
Timmy will now sing happy birthday to you all!
*(You'll have to turn the speakers up real loud, he's kinda small)*


----------



## intinst

*11/1/10*
  savanah70, lovekyna, ervine, & Bellknap
 Hope you all have a bear-y happy birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, October 30 is the 303rd day of the year. There are 62 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to KimmyA, kindleluvr, KindleMap.net, MsBookWorm92, juanwilbert23 and cdiet11*_

On this day:
1831 - In Southampton County, Virginia, escaped slave Nat Turner is captured and arrested for leading the bloodiest slave rebellion in United States history.
1905 - Czar Nicholas II of Russia grants Russia's first constitution, creating a legislative assembly.
1938 - Orson Welles broadcasts his radio play of H. G. Wells's The War of the Worlds, causing anxiety in some of the audience in the United States.
1945 - Jackie Robinson of the Kansas City Monarchs signs a contract for the Brooklyn Dodgers to break the baseball color barrier.
1973 - The Bosporus Bridge in Istanbul, Turkey is completed, connecting the continents of Europe and Asia over the Bosporus for the first time.

Also born today:
1735 - John Adams, 1821 - Fyodor Dostoevsky, 1882 - William Halsey, Jr, 1885 - Ezra Pound, 1893 - Charles Atlas, 1896 - Ruth Gordon, 1936 - Dick Vermeil, 1939 - Grace Slick, 1945 - Henry Winkler, 1951 - Harry Hamlin and 1981 - Ivanka Trump.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, October 31 is the 304th day of the year. There are 61 days remaining until the end of the year.

This day is internationally known as Halloween, also known as All Hallow's Eve, Reformation Day, and Day of the Dead for the Philippines.

_*Happy Birthday to kim, paisley, Arlene, rshives, mlee, beesocks, kevingarywilkes and Aurorawolf*_

On this day:
1517 - Protestant Reformation: Martin Luther posts his 95 theses on the door of the Castle Church in Wittenberg.
1864 - Nevada is admitted as the 36th U.S. state.
1941 - After 14 years of work, Mount Rushmore is completed.

Also born today:
1632 - (baptism) Johannes Vermeer, 1705 - Pope Clement XIV 1795 - John Keats, 1887 - Chiang Kai-shek, 1896 - Ethel Waters, 1912 - Dale Evans, 1922 - Barbara Bel Geddes, 1927 - Lee Grant, 1931 - Dan Rather, 1936 - Michael Landon, 1947 - Deidre Hall, 1950 - John Candy, 1961 - Peter Jackson, 1963 - Dermot Mulroney, 1963 - Rob Schneider and 2000 - Willow Smith.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, November 1 is the 305th day of the year. There are 60 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to savanah70, lovekyna, ervine, and Bellknap*_

On this day:
1512 - The ceiling of the Sistine Chapel, painted by Michelangelo, is exhibited to the public for the first time.
1520 - The Strait of Magellan, the passage immediately south of mainland South America, connecting the Pacific and the Atlantic Oceans, is first navigated by Ferdinand Magellan during his global circumnavigation voyage.
1604 - William Shakespeare's tragedy Othello is presented for the first time, at Whitehall Palace in London.
1922 - The last sultan of the Ottoman Empire, Mehmed VI, abdicates.
1982 - Honda becomes the first Asian automobile company to produce cars in the United States with the opening of their factory in Marysville, Ohio.

Also born today:
1871 - Stephen Crane, 1920 - James Kilpatrick, 1923 - Gordon R. Dickson, 1926 - Betsy Palmer, 1935 - Gary Player, 1939 - Barbara Bosson, 1950 - Mitch Kapor, 1957 - Lyle Lovett and 1972 - Toni Collette.


----------



## intinst

*11/2/10*
theresa57, annaaa999, DaveDagger, TGTC, 
sherk003 & Leemark 
Hope it's a great one!


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, November 2 is the 306th day of the year. There are 59 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to theresa57, annaaa999, DaveDagger, TGTC, sherk003 and Leemark *_

On this day:
1772 - Samuel Adams and Joseph Warren form the first Committee of Correspondence.
1889 - North and South Dakota are admitted as the 39th and 40th U.S. states.
1917 - The Balfour Declaration proclaims British support for the "establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people" with the clear understanding "that nothing shall be done which may prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities".
1947 - In California, designer Howard Hughes performs the maiden (and only) flight of the Spruce Goose; the largest fixed-wing aircraft ever built.
1960 - Penguin Books is found not guilty of obscenity in the Lady Chatterley's Lover case
1988 - The Morris worm, the first internet-distributed computer worm to gain significant mainstream media attention, is launched from MIT.

Also born today:
1734 - Daniel Boone, 1755 - Marie Antoinette, 1795 - James Knox Polk, 1865 - Warren G. Harding, 1877 - Aga Khan III, 1913 - Burt Lancaster, 1938 - Pat Buchanan, 1942 - Stefanie Powers, 1961 - k.d. lang and 1966 - David Schwimmer.


----------



## intinst

11/3/10
 Chica, Avalon3, vineeya, susie539 & AirBeagle 
 Wishing you a very Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, November 3 is the 307th day of the year. There are 58 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Chica, Avalon3, vineeya, susie539 and AirBeagle *_

On this day:
644 - Umar ibn al-Khattab, the second Muslim caliph, is assassinated by a Persian slave in Medina.
1911 - Chevrolet officially enters the automobile market in competition with the Ford Model T.
1913 - The United States introduces an income tax.
1978 - Dominica gains its independence from the United Kingdom.

Also born today:
1793 - Stephen F. Austin, 1794 - William Cullen Bryant, 1918 - Bob Feller, 1921 - Charles Bronson, 1933 - Ken Berry, 1933 - Michael Dukakis, 1948 - Lulu, 1949 - Larry Holmes, 1952 - Roseanne Barr, 1953 - Kate Capshaw, 1957 - Dolph Lundgren and 1960 - Karch Kiraly.


----------



## intinst

11/4/10
Bruce F, Nugget, Elliot, AaliyahHoward, 
robdale, HelenaSampson & Greg001


----------



## intinst

*11/4/10*
Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake'
Hope your day is "Magic"!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

intinst said:


> *11/4/10*
> Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake'
> Hope your day is "Magic"!


II, that is the best Harry Potter cake I have ever seen. I'm going to save it to my desktop so I can see it all day. Thank you. You made my day.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Happy birthday, Gertie!!


----------



## Margaret

Happy Birthday, Gertie (aka Margaret)!  Best wishes from (the other) Margaret.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, November 4 is the 308th day of the year. There are 57 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Bruce F, Nugget, Elliot, AaliyahHoward, robdale, HelenaSampson, Greg001 and Gertie Kindle.*_

On this day:
1429 - Joan of Arc liberates Saint-Pierre-le-Moûtier.
1677 - The future Mary II of England marries William, Prince of Orange. They would later jointly reign as William and Mary.
1825 - The Erie Canal is completed with Governor DeWitt Clinton performing the Wedding of The Waters ceremony in New York Harbour.
1922 - In Egypt, British archaeologist Howard Carter and his men find the entrance to Pharaoh Tutankhamun's tomb in the Valley of the Kings.

Also born today:
1879 - Will Rogers, 1906 - Sterling North, 1913 - Gig Young, 1916 - Walter Cronkite, 1918 - Art Carney, 1919 - Martin Balsam, 1930 - Doris Roberts, 1937 - Loretta Swit, 1946 - Laura Bush, 1946 - Robert Mapplethorpe, 1950 - Markie Post, 1960 - Kathy Griffin, 1961 - Ralph Macchio, 1962 - Jeff Probst, 1969 - Sean "Diddy" Combs, 1969 - Matthew McConaughey and 1975 - Curtis Stone.

_*And Margaret Lake.*_


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Gee, I wonder if Margaret Lake knows we share a birthday.  

Thank you, everyone.


----------



## Susan in VA

Just tell everyone she's your twin sister.   Happy birthday!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Susan in VA said:


> Just tell everyone she's your twin sister.  Happy birthday!!


My evil twin, of course. Thanks for the birthday wishes.


----------



## geoffthomas

Of course she is.

Oh by the way, you are in good company with the others who have a birthday today:
Will Rogers, Walter Cronkite, Art Carney, Doris Roberts, Loretta Swit, Laura Bush, Ralph Macchio, Matthew McConaughey and Curtis Stone.

That is some group.


----------



## intinst

*11/5/10*
DawnOfChaos, hackeynut, Matt Palen, 
bernadetterc & anthonymdz
 Wishing you all a very


----------



## telracs

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> My evil twin, of course. Thanks for the birthday wishes.


You mean I'm not your evil twin?

Happy day after your birthday! Since your birthday was a Thursday, you get to celebrate ALL weekend!


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, November 5 is the 309th day of the year. There are 56 days remaining until the end of the year.
In England - Guy Fawkes Night, also known as Bonfire Night

_*Happy Birthday to DawnOfChaos, hackeynut, Matt Palen, bernadetterc and anthonymdz*_

On this day:
1605 - Gunpowder Plot: A conspiracy led by Robert Catesby to blow up the English Houses of Parliament is thwarted when Sir Thomas Knyvet, a justice of the peace, finds Guy Fawkes in a cellar below the House of Lords. 
1872 - In defiance of the law, suffragist Susan B. Anthony votes for the first time, and is later fined $100.

Also born today:
1855 - Eugene V. Debs, 1885 - Will Durant, 1905 - Joel McCrea, 1911 - Roy Rogers, 1913 - Vivien Leigh, 1931 - Ike Turner, 1940 - Elke Sommer, 1941 - Art Garfunkel, 1943 - Sam Shepard, 1947 - Peter Noone, 1958 - Robert Patrick, 1960 - Tilda Swinton, 1963 - Tatum O'Neal and 1987 - Kevin Jonas.


----------



## intinst

11/6/10
keg51, CuriousLaura & A_J_Lath








Hope it is a great one!


----------



## intinst

*11/6/10*
 Andra
A very Happy Birthday wish for you!


----------



## intinst

11/7/10
Gayle, joelfrieders, matthews09, jmorris8071, 
Mike Nettleton--Author & theeducator20
 Happy Birthday to you all!
(Sorry, somebody got into the cake, you'll have to race for the last piece!)


----------



## intinst

* 11/8/10*
 AFS_NZ_IT, ms124, 
 DLs Niece, harrd99, 
drew2008 
&
madonarose74
Hope this cake doesn't "bug" 
you and you all have a very


----------



## Andra

Intinst, I love the kayaker cake!  I read this on my BlackBerry first and didn't see the pictures so I just saw it this morning.
THANK YOU!


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, November 6 is the 310th day of the year. There are 55 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to keg51, CuriousLaura, A_J_Lath and Andra*_

On this day:
1789 - Pope Pius VI appoints Father John Carroll as the first Catholic bishop in the United States.
1860 - Abraham Lincoln is elected 16th president of the United States.
1913 - Mohandas Gandhi is arrested while leading a march of Indian miners in South Africa.
1935 - Parker Brothers acquires the forerunner patents for MONOPOLY from Elizabeth Magie.

Also born today:
1494 - Suleiman the Magnificent, 1854 - John Philip Sousa, 1860 - Ignace Paderewski, 1861 - James Naismith, 1887 - Walter Johnson, 1893 - Edsel Ford, 1916 - Ray Conniff, 1921 - James Jones, 1931 - Mike Nichols, 1946 - Sally Field, 1955 - Maria Shriver, 1968 - Kelly Rutherford, 1970 - Ethan Hawke and 1976 - Pat Tillman.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, November 7 is the 311th day of the year. There are 54 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Gayle, joelfrieders, matthews09, jmorris8071, Mike Nettleton--Author and theeducator20*_

On this day:
1872 - The ship Mary Celeste sails from New York, eventually to be found deserted
1908 - Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid are reportedly killed in San Vicente, Bolivia.
1910 - The first air freight shipment is undertaken by the Wright Brothers and department store owner Max Moorehouse.
1914 - The first issue of The New Republic magazine is published.
1929 - In New York City, the Museum of Modern Art opens to the public.
1944 - Franklin D. Roosevelt elected for a record fourth term as President of the United States of America.

Also born today:
1728 - Captain James Cook, 1879 - Leon Trotsky, 1903 - Dean Jagger, 1913 - Albert Camus, 1918 - Billy Graham, 1922 - Al Hirt, 1942 - Tom Peters, 1943 - Joni Mitchell and 1952 - David Petraeus.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, November 8 is the 312th day of the year. There are 53 days remaining until the end of the year.

*Happy Birthday to AFS_NZ_IT, ms124, DLs Niece, harrd99, drew2008 and madonarose74*

On this day:
1519 - Hernán Cortés enters Tenochtitlán and Aztec ruler Moctezuma welcomes him with a great celebration.
1793 - In Paris, the French Revolutionary government opens the Louvre to the public as a museum.
1889 - Montana is admitted as the 41st U.S. state.
1917 - The People's Commissars give authority to Vladimir Lenin, Leon Trotsky, and Joseph Stalin.
1960 - John F. Kennedy defeats Richard Nixon in one of the closest presidential elections of the twentieth century to become the 35th president of the United States.

Also born today:
1656 - Edmond Halley, 1710 - Sarah Fielding, 1836 - Milton Bradley, 1847 - Bram Stoker, 1884 - Hermann Rorschach, 1900 - Margaret Mitchell, 1912 - June Havoc, 1922 - Christiaan Barnard, 1927 - Patti Page, 1931 - Morley Safer, 1949 - Bonnie Raitt, 1950 - Mary Hart and 1952 - Alfre Woodard.


----------



## intinst

11/9/10
Eilene, DefyingGravity, gregharaksin, 
RonnellDPorter, squeak & andreaslee
Wishing you all a very happy birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, November 9 is the 313th day of the year. There are 52 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Eilene, DefyingGravity, gregharaksin, RonnellDPorter, squeak and andreaslee*_

On this day:
694 - Egica, a king of the Visigoths of Hispania, accuses Jews of aiding Muslims, sentencing all Jews to slavery.
1494 - The Family de' Medici were expelled from Florence.
1620 - Pilgrims aboard the Mayflower sight land at Cape Cod, Massachusetts.
1764 - Mary Campbell, a captive of the Lenape during the French and Indian War, is turned over to forces commanded by Colonel Henry Bouquet.
1867 - Tokugawa Shogunate hands power back to the Emperor of Japan, starting the Meiji Restoration.
1888 - Jack the Ripper kills Mary Jane Kelly, his last known victim.
1921 - Albert Einstein is awarded the Nobel Prize in Physics for his work with the photoelectric effect.
1960 - Robert McNamara is named president of Ford Motor Co., the first non-Ford to serve in that post.
1967 - First issue of Rolling Stone Magazine is published.

Also born today:
1818 - Ivan Turgenev, 1886 - Ed Wynn, 1914 - Hedy Lamarr, 1915 - Sargent Shriver, 1918 - Spiro Agnew, 1923 - Dorothy Dandridge, 1934 - Carl Sagan, 1935 - Bob Gibson, 1936 - Mary Travers, 1941 - Tom Fogerty, 1942 - Tom Weiskopf, 1951 - Lou Ferrigno, 1973 - Nick Lachey and 1988 - Nikki Blonsky.


----------



## intinst

11/10/10
 Cowgirl, F1Wild, terrykyle97, mikecar66, 
RichMcGinney, lkobescak10 & Jazzys Mom
 Wishing you all a very Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, November 10 is the 314th day of the year. There are 51 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Cowgirl, F1Wild, terrykyle97, mikecar66, RichMcGinney, lkobescak10 and Jazzys Mom*_

On this day:
1619 - René Descartes has the dreams that inspire his Meditations on First Philosophy.
1775 - The United States Marine Corps is founded at Tun Tavern in Philadelphia by Samuel Nicholas.
1871 - Henry Morton Stanley locates missing explorer and missionary, Dr. David Livingstone in Ujiji, near Lake Tanganyika, allegedly greeting him with the words, "Dr. Livingstone, I presume?".
1969 - National Educational Television (the predecessor to the Public Broadcasting Service) in the United States debuts the children's television program Sesame Street.
1975 - The 729-foot-long freighter SS Edmund Fitzgerald sinks during a storm on Lake Superior, killing all 29 crew on board.

Also born today:
1483 - Martin Luther, 1697 - William Hogarth, 1728 - Oliver Goldsmith, 1759 - Friedrich Schiller, 1889 - Claude Rains, 1893 - John P. Marquand, 1895 - John Knudsen Northrop, 1925 - Richard Burton, 1932 - Roy Scheider, 1949 - Ann Reinking, 1959 - Mackenzie Phillips, 1960 - Neil Gaiman and 1977 - Brittany Murphy.


----------



## intinst

11/11/10
Jeansaint, jazzy1721, MariaG526, vansievert23, jeffnewton25, [email protected], gooder1138, cauthin1988, prettynikki09, edithkay, DrewGayle, Alondra, jeremiah43avery, edwards89, greenking872, Bryanhert5, margaretdejohn, edwards291, gonzalestyl, gonzalesgrl, golf1011, gonzaless, kevinhogg5, Dylan Yarter, sebastianaustin, jeFFcaRt98 , nobad, johnsmedley35, erikclient, Tom Diego, joke99, marlyn11, xoko22, kimberly99, aangel00, tina98, aacer100, medrecruiter2010, bbrook11, wilson546, trumanmarketer, trina, C.J. Ellisson, fatcatseo, novasolarenergy, skate24, jgauza01, ashes11, opuscroakus, joelsyver, stanpiepho, jade12, rainpiepho, orlysyver, kate121, orlypiepho, Braink, winpiepho, sheen13, dennissyver, migrainerelief33, goldankauf, dennispiepho, sarlypiepho, holdrew52, Belisarda, rienaslay, JelmaK & estella
Happy Birthday, all.
(With this many people, I knew I needed a big cake!)


----------



## jazzy1721

Looks good.  I hope there is some chocolate in there somewhere.  It is not a cake unless there is chocolate.  I raise my glass to all who are celebrating today.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, Veteran's Day, November 11 is the 315th day of the year. There are 50 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Jeansaint, jazzy1721, MariaG526, vansievert23, jeffnewton25, [email protected], gooder1138, cauthin1988, prettynikki09, edithkay, DrewGayle, Alondra, jeremiah43avery, edwards89, greenking872, Bryanhert5, margaretdejohn, edwards291, gonzalestyl, gonzalesgrl, golf1011, gonzaless, kevinhogg5, Dylan Yarter, sebastianaustin, jeFFcaRt98 , nobad, johnsmedley35, erikclient, Tom Diego, joke99, marlyn11, xoko22, kimberly99, aangel00, tina98, aacer100, medrecruiter2010, bbrook11, wilson546, trumanmarketer, trina, C.J. Ellisson, fatcatseo, novasolarenergy, skate24, jgauza01, ashes11, opuscroakus, joelsyver, stanpiepho, jade12, rainpiepho, orlysyver, kate121, orlypiepho, Braink, winpiepho, sheen13, dennissyver, migrainerelief33, goldankauf, dennispiepho, sarlypiepho, holdrew52, Belisarda, rienaslay, JelmaK and estella*_

On this day:
1839 - The Virginia Military Institute is founded in Lexington, Virginia.
1889 - Washington is admitted as the 42nd U.S. state.
1921 - The Tomb of the Unknowns is dedicated by US President Warren G. Harding at Arlington National Cemetery.
1926 - U.S. Route 66 is established.
1966 - NASA launches Gemini 12.

Also born today:
1744 - Abigail Adams, 1821 - Fyodor Dostoyevsky, 1885 - George Smith Patton, Jr., 1899 - Pat O'Brien, 1904 - Alger Hiss, 1909 - Robert Ryan, 1915 - William Proxmire, 1918 - Stubby Kaye, 1922 - Kurt Vonnegut, 1925 - Jonathan Winters, 1940 - Barbara Boxer, 1960 - Stanley Tucci, 1962 - Demi Moore, 1964 - Calista Flockhart and 1974 - Leonardo DiCaprio.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, November 12 is the 316th day of the year (317th in leap years) in the Gregorian calendar. There are 49 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to WoodWitchDame, Daisy1960, christinerose, yoursuccess247, neilsmith, Margaret, BSusie, pet22ham, judekaua, p261i9k5 and AllisonJay.*_

On this day:
1905 - Norway holds a referendum in favor of monarchy over republic.
1927 - Leon Trotsky is expelled from the Soviet Communist Party, leaving Joseph Stalin in undisputed control of the Soviet Union.
1933 - Hugh Gray takes the first known photos of the Loch Ness Monster.
1980 - The NASA space probe Voyager I makes its closest approach to Saturn and takes the first images of its rings.
1990 - Tim Berners-Lee publishes a formal proposal for the World Wide Web.

Also born today:
1815 - Elizabeth Cady Stanton, 1840 - Auguste Rodin, 1929 - Grace Kelly, 1944 - Booker T. Jones, 1958 - Megan Mullally, 1961 - Nadia Comăneci, 1968 - Sammy Sosa, 1970 - Tonya Harding and 1982 - Anne Hathaway.


----------



## intinst

11/12/10
WoodWitchDame, Daisy1960, christinerose, yoursuccess247, 
neilsmith, Margaret, BSusie, pet22ham, judekaua, p261i9k5 
& 
AllisonJay 
Hope it is a Happy one!


----------



## intinst

11/13/10
teeitup, Marci, Linda1915 & J.R. Rain, Author


----------



## intinst

*11/14/10*
 GBear, Putnam, Angela Stribling 
& 
jimcrayne27
 Hope it's a great day!


----------



## intinst

11/15/10
 Thenuts454, blackpassenger, RoxyLyz, 
brian70, clrkminer, sidmartin & dwight5elliott


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, November 13 is the 317th day of the year. There are 48 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to teeitup, Marci, Linda1915 and J.R. Rain, Author.*_

On this day:
1002 - English king Æthelred II orders the killing of all Danes in England, known today as the St. Brice's Day massacre.
1927 - The Holland Tunnel opens to traffic as the first Hudson River vehicle tunnel linking New Jersey to New York City.
1947 - Russia completes development of the AK-47, one of the first proper assault rifles
1971 - The American space probe, Mariner 9, becomes the first spacecraft to orbit another planet successfully, swinging into its planned trajectory around Mars.

Also born today:
532 - Augustine of Canterbury, 1312 - King Edward III of England, 1760 - Jiaqing, Emperor of China, 1848 - Albert I, Prince of Monaco, 1850 - Robert Louis Stevenson, 1934 - Garry Marshall, 1938 - Jean Seberg, 1947 - Joe Mantegna, 1955 - Whoopi Goldberg and 1967 - Jimmy Kimmel.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, November 14 is the 318th day of the year. There are 47 days remaining until the end of the year.

_Happy Birthday to GBear, Putnam, Angela Stribling and jimcrayne27._

On this day:
1533 - Conquistadors from Spain under the leadership of Francisco Pizarro arrive in Cajamarca, Inca empire
1889 - Pioneering female journalist Nellie Bly begins a successful attempt to travel around the world in less than 80 days. 
1982 - Lech Wałęsa, the leader of Poland's outlawed Solidarity movement, is released after eleven months of internment near the Soviet border.

Also born today:
1650 - King William III of England, 1765 - Robert Fulton, 1840 - Claude Monet, 1889 - Jawaharlal Nehru, 1896 - Mamie Eisenhower, 1900 - Aaron Copland, 1904 - Dick Powell, 1912 - Barbara Hutton, 1919 - Veronica Lake, 1921 - Brian Keith, 1922 - Boutros Boutros-Ghali, 1927 - McLean Stevenson, 1929 - Jimmy Piersall, 1935 - King Hussein of Jordan, 1943 - Peter Norton, 1947 - P. J. O'Rourke, 1948 - Charles, Prince of Wales, 1954 - Condoleezza Rice, 1954 - Yanni and 1966 - Curt Schilling.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, November 15 is the 319th day of the year. There are 46 days remaining until the end of the year.

_Happy Birthday to Thenuts454, blackpassenger, RoxyLyz, brian70, clrkminer, sidmartin and dwight5elliott._

On this day:
1533 - Francisco Pizarro arrives in Cuzco, the capital of the Inca Empire.
1777 - After 16 months of debate the Continental Congress approves the Articles of Confederation.
1859 - The first modern revival of the Olympic Games takes place in Athens, Greece.
1920 - First assembly of the League of Nations is held in Geneva.
1939 - In Washington, D.C., US President Franklin D. Roosevelt lays the cornerstone of the Jefferson Memorial.
1969 - In Columbus, Ohio, Dave Thomas opens the first Wendy's restaurant.
1971 - Intel releases world's first commercial single-chip microprocessor, the 4004.
2000 - Jharkhand state comes into existence in India.

Also born today:
1882 - Felix Frankfurter, 1887 - Georgia O'Keeffe, 1891 - Averell Harriman, 1891 - Erwin Rommel, 1905 - Mantovani, 1906 - Curtis LeMay, 1929 - Ed Asner and 1932 - Petula Clark.


----------



## intinst

11/16/10
kcrady, sandybaker16, robertduperre, lisat, mixvio
&
warren003
Wishing you all a very


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, November 16 is the 320th day of the year. There are 45 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to kcrady, sandybaker16, robertduperre, lisat, mixvio and warren003.*_

On this day:
1849 - A Russian court sentences Fyodor Dostoevsky to death for anti-government activities linked to a radical intellectual group; his sentence is later commuted to hard labor.
1973 - U.S. President Richard Nixon signs the Trans-Alaska Pipeline Authorization Act into law, authorizing the construction of the Alaska Pipeline.

Also born today:
42 BC - Tiberius, Roman emperor, 1907 - Burgess Meredith, 1922 - Gene Amdahl, 1928 - Clu Gulager, 1958 - Marg Helgenberger, 1967 - Lisa Bonet, 1977 - Oksana Baiul and 1977 - Maggie Gyllenhaal.


----------



## intinst

11/17/10
 saraaah222, Susan Wells Bennett
&
jamiebanking
 Hope it is a great one!


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, November 17 is the 321st day of the year. There are 44 days remaining until the end of the year

_*Happy Birthday to saraaah222, Susan Wells Bennett and jamiebanking.*_

On this day:
1558 - Queen Mary I of England dies and is succeeded by her half-sister Elizabeth I of England.
1603 - English explorer, writer and courtier Sir Walter Raleigh goes on trial for treason.
1800 - The United States Congress holds its first session in Washington, D.C.
1970 - Luna program: The Soviet Union lands Lunokhod 1 on Mare Imbrium (Sea of Rains) on the Moon. 
1970 - Douglas Engelbart receives the patent for the first computer mouse.

Also born today:
9 - Titus Flavius Vespasianus, 1790 - August Ferdinand Möbius, 1901 - Lee Strasberg, 1925 - Rock Hudson, 1930 - Bob Mathias, 1938 - Gordon Lightfoot, 1942 - Martin Scorsese, 1943 - Lauren Hutton, 1944 - Danny DeVito, 1944 - Lorne Michaels, 1944 - Tom Seaver, 1948 - Howard Dean, 1960 - RuPaul, 1966 - Daisy Fuentes and 1978 - Rachel McAdams.


----------



## intinst

11/18/10
 melodiousb, Four Lil' Paws, markboyd295, ClanMoran, 
iwantakindlebadly, paceman, RichardCGaines & TheodoreTAcosta
 Wishing you all a wonderfully


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, November 18 is the 322nd day of the year. There are 43 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to melodiousb, Four Lil' Paws, markboyd295, ClanMoran, iwantakindlebadly, paceman, RichardCGaines and TheodoreTAcosta.*_

On this day:
1307 - William Tell shoots an apple off his son's head.
1803 - The Battle of Vertières, the last major battle of the Haitian Revolution, is fought, leading to the establishment of the Republic of Haiti, the first black republic in the Western Hemisphere.
1865 - Mark Twain's short story The Celebrated Jumping Frog of Calaveras County is published in the New York Saturday Press.
1926 - George Bernard Shaw refuses to accept the money for his Nobel Prize.
1928 - Release of the animated short Steamboat Willie, the first fully synchronized sound cartoon.
1978 - In Jonestown, Guyana, Jim Jones led his Peoples Temple cult to a mass murder-suicide that claimed 918 lives.

Also born today:
1836 - Sir W. S. Gilbert, 1899 - Eugene Ormandy, 1901 - George Gallup, 1908 - Imogene Coca, 1909 - Johnny Mercer, 1923 - Alan Shepard, 1941 - David Hemmings, 1942 - Linda Evans, 1946 - Alan Dean Foster and 1968 - Owen Wilson.


----------



## intinst

11/19/10
Kindle Rookie, heragn, A.KenLowman, 
DAVISON & harriswhite12
Hope your day is just as sweet!


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, November 19 is the 323rd day of the year. There are 42 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Kindle Rookie, heragn, A.KenLowman, DAVISON and harriswhite12.*_

On this day:
1863 - U.S. President Abraham Lincoln delivers the Gettysburg Address.
1930 - Bonnie Parker and Clyde Barrow commit their first robbery.
1959 - The Ford Motor Company announces the discontinuation of the unpopular Edsel.
1969 - Apollo 12 astronauts Pete Conrad and Alan Bean land at Oceanus Procellarum and become the third and fourth humans to walk on the Moon.
1969 - Football player Pelé scores his 1,000th goal.
1998 - Vincent van Gogh's Portrait of the Artist Without Beard sells at auction for $71.5 million USD.

Also born today:
1752 - George Rogers Clark, 1805 - Ferdinand de Lesseps, 1831 - James A. Garfield, 1862 - Billy Sunday, 1905 - Tommy Dorsey, 1909 - Peter Drucker, 1917 - Indira Gandhi, 1920 - Gene Tierney, 1921 - Roy Campanella, 1933 - Larry King, 1935 - Jack Welch, 1936 - Dick Cavett, 1938 - Ted Turner, 1942 - Calvin Klein, 1959 - Allison Janney, 1961 - Meg Ryan, 1962 - Jodie Foster, 1966 - Gail Devers and 1977 - Kerri Strug.


----------



## intinst

11/20/10
Sergirl, Brodys Mom, alwayssuccessful, DarkSpoon, 
izzy, shoppegirl, coralsands & Ronald Kelly
 Party Hearty!


----------



## intinst

11/21/10
 verndude, Kristan Hoffman, davidjackson 
&
AlmostHeaven
Hope you all have a very Happy Birthday!


----------



## intinst

11/22/10
Norman, Stellamaz, wordpress, bennicolas, justinewooper44
&
JoshuaGuess
 Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, November 20 is the 324th day of the year. There are 41 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Sergirl, Brodys Mom, alwayssuccessful, DarkSpoon, izzy, shoppegirl, coralsands and Ronald Kelly.*_

On this day:
1789 - New Jersey becomes the first U.S. state to ratify the Bill of Rights.
1945 - Trials against 24 Nazi war criminals start at the Palace of Justice at Nuremberg.
1947 - The Princess Elizabeth marries Lieutenant Philip Mountbatten at Westminster Abbey in London.
1984 - The SETI Institute is founded.
1985 - Microsoft Windows 1.0 is released.

Also born today:
1889 - Edwin Hubble, 1900 - Chester Gould, 1907 - Fran Allison, 1917 - Robert Byrd, 1925 - Robert F. Kennedy, 1939 - Dick Smothers, 1942 - Joe Biden, 1956 - Bo Derek, 1959 - Sean Young and 1976 - Dominique Dawes.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, November 21 is the 325th day of the year. There are 40 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to verndude, Kristan Hoffman, davidjackson and AlmostHeaven.*_

On this day:
164 BC - Judas Maccabaeus, son of Mattathias of the Hasmonean family, restores the Temple in Jerusalem. 
1620 - Plymouth Colony settlers sign the Mayflower Compact
1789 - North Carolina ratifies the United States Constitution and is admitted as the 12th U.S. state.
1877 - Thomas Edison announces his invention of the phonograph
1942 - The completion of the Alaska Highway 
1969 - The first permanent ARPANET link is established between UCLA and SRI.
1980 - Lake Peigneur drains into an underlying salt deposit.

Also born today:
1694 - Voltaire, 1787 - Samuel Cunard, 1920 - Stan Musial, 1937 - Marlo Thomas, 1941 - Juliet Mills, 1944 - Harold Ramis, 1945 - Goldie Hawn, 1963 - Nicollette Sheridan, 1966 - Troy Aikman and 1969 - Ken Griffey, Jr.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Aww, thanks! I haven't been to KB in a while, but what a great day to return.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, November 22 is the 326th day of the year. There are 39 days remaining until the end of the year.

_Happy Birthday to Norman, Stellamaz, wordpress, bennicolas, justinewooper44 and JoshuaGuess._

On this day:
1307 - Pope Clement V issues the papal bull Pastoralis Praeeminentiae which instructed all Christian monarchs in Europe to arrest all Templars and seize their assets.
1928 - The premier performance of Ravel's Boléro takes place in Paris.
1954 - The Humane Society of the United States is founded.
1963 - In Dallas, Texas, US President John F. Kennedy is assassinated

Also born today:
1458 - Jacob Obrecht, 1808 - Thomas Cook, 1819 - George Eliot, 1890 - Charles de Gaulle, 1899 - Hoagy Carmichael, 1921 - Rodney Dangerfield, 1924 - Geraldine Page, 1932 - Robert Vaughn, 1940 - Terry Gilliam, 1943 - Billie Jean King, 1958 - Jamie Lee Curtis and 1984 - Scarlett Johansson.


----------



## intinst

11/23/10
Jen, tc, liquidgraph, lisa12, piya15, SharonCorillo, 
Alarm01, tani23, stuvartharish & jhonhussy 
  Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, November 23 is the 327th day of the year. There are 38 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Jen, tc, liquidgraph, lisa12, piya15, SharonCorillo, Alarm01, tani23, stuvartharish and jhonhussy.*_

On this day:
1644 - John Milton publishes Areopagitica, a pamphlet decrying censorship.
1889 - The first jukebox goes into operation at the Palais Royale Saloon in San Francisco.
1936 - The first edition of Life is published.
1963 - The BBC broadcasts the first ever episode of Doctor Who (starring William Hartnell) which is the world's longest running science fiction drama.

Also born today:
1804 - Franklin Pierce, 1859 - Billy The Kid, 1887 - Boris Karloff, 1888 - Harpo Marx, 1940 - Luis Tiant, 1942 - Susan Anspach and 1992 - Miley Cyrus.


----------



## intinst

11/24/10
  rs246, stephenlaw01 & FrqHuss517 
Hope your day is just as you wanted it to be!


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, November 24 is the 328th day of the year. There are 37 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to rs246, stephenlaw01 and FrqHuss517.*_

On this day:
1639 - Jeremiah Horrocks observes the transit of Venus, an event he had predicted.
1859 - Charles Darwin publishes On the Origin of Species.
1932 - In Washington, D.C., the FBI Scientific Crime Detection Laboratory (known as the FBI Crime Lab) opens.
1950 - The "Storm of the Century", a violent snowstorm, paralyzes the northeastern United States and the Appalachians, bringing winds up to 100 mph and sub-zero temperatures. Pickens, West Virginia, records 57 inches of snow. 323 people die as a result of the storm.
1974 - Donald Johanson and Tom Gray discover the 40% complete Australopithecus afarensis skeleton, nicknamed "Lucy" (after The Beatles song "Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds"), in the Awash Valley of Ethiopia's Afar Depression.

Also born today:
1632 - Baruch Spinoza, 1713 - Junipero Serra, 1784 - Zachary Taylor, 1864 - Henri de Toulouse-Lautrec, 1868 - Scott Joplin, 1888 - Dale Carnegie, 1897 - Lucky Luciano, 1911 - Kirby Grant(Sky King), 1913 - Geraldine Fitzgerald, 1917 - Howard Duff, 1925 - William F. Buckley Jr., 1938 - Oscar Robertson, 1940 - Paul Tagliabue, 1942 - Billy Connolly and 1978 - Katherine Heigl.


----------



## intinst

11/25/10
  Maria Hooley, SueEllen, Lesley123, iLink-9000, 
Realtime, russd918 & ckhoffmank
 Don't eat so much turkey you haven't room for dessert!
 And a very Happy Birthday to you all!


----------



## intinst

11/26/10
jdsmke, Patricia, m4ttb4rr, lesedi & ketadiablo, 
this is just a little note to let you all know that we want to wish you a very


----------



## intinst

11/27/10
 ant100 & frizico
Hope you both have a great day!


----------



## intinst

11/28/10
Dork Knight, healeyb & alexajones568
Hope you had a great day!








Sorry this is late, apparently, travel makes me even more forgetful.


----------



## intinst

11/29/10
Frank, stitch, indigo1968, Justin Hollatz, lenaca01, Ryan Pollard & haliem004
You all auto be happy, it's your birthday! Hope you are going to have a great day!







​


----------



## intinst

11/30/10
SimMitz, ajgrant & Mark_A_Lopez
Hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## geoffthomas

On Thursday, November 25 was the 329th day of the year. There were 36 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Maria Hooley, SueEllen, Lesley123, iLink-9000, Realtime, russd918 and ckhoffmank.*_

On that day:
1343 - A tsunami, caused by the earthquake in the Tyrrhenian Sea, devastates Naples (Italy) and the Maritime Republic of Amalfi, among other places.
1864 - A group of Confederate operatives calling themselves the Confederate Army of Manhattan starts fires in more than 20 locations in an unsuccessful attempt to burn down New York City.
1952 - Agatha Christie's murder-mystery play The Mousetrap opens at the Ambassadors Theatre in London later becoming the longest continuously-running play in history.
1963 - President John F. Kennedy is buried at Arlington National Cemetery.
1999 - The United Nations establishes the International Day for the Elimination of Violence against Women to commemorate the murder of three Mirabal Sisters for resistance against the Rafael Trujillo dictatorship in Dominican Republic.

Also born on the 25th:
1501 - Yi Hwang, 1835 - Andrew Carnegie, 1844 - Karl Benz, 1846 - Carrie Nation, 1881 - Pope John XXIII, 1914 - Joe DiMaggio, 1920 - Ricardo Montalbán, 1926 - Poul Anderson, 1926 - Jeffrey Hunter, 1940 - Joe Gibbs, 1947 - John Larroquette, 1955 - Bruno Tonioli, 1960 - Amy Grant, 1960 - John F. Kennedy, Jr., 1971 - Christina Applegate, 1976 - Donovan McNabb, 1981 - Barbara Bush and 1981 - Jenna Bush.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, November 26 is the 330th day of the year. There are 35 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to jdsmke, Patricia, m4ttb4rr, lesedi and ketadiablo, *_

On this day:
1789 - A national Thanksgiving Day is observed in the United States as recommended by President George Washington and approved by Congress.
1863 - President Abraham Lincoln proclaims November 26th as a national Thanksgiving Day, to be celebrated annually on the final Thursday of November (since 1941, on the fourth Thursday).
1922 - Howard Carter and Lord Carnarvon become the first people to enter the tomb of Pharaoh Tutankhamun in over 3000 years.
2003 - Concorde makes its final flight, over Bristol, England.

Also born today:
1731 - William Cowper, 1853 - Bat Masterson, 1902 - Maurice McDonald, 1909 - Eugène Ionesco, 1912 - Eric Sevareid, 1919 - Frederik Pohl, 1922 - Charles M. Schulz, 1933 - Robert Goulet, 1938 - Rich Little, 1939 - Tina Turner, 1945 - John McVie and 1983 - Chris Hughes.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, November 27 is the 331st day of the year. There are 34 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to ant100 and frizico.*_

On this day:
1095 - Pope Urban II declares the First Crusade at the Council of Clermont.
1703 - The first Eddystone Lighthouse is destroyed in the Great Storm of 1703.
1924 - In New York City, the first Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade is held.

Also born today:
1701 - Anders Celsius, 1907 - L. Sprague de Camp, 1911 - David Merrick, 1917 - Buffalo Bob Smith, 1940 - Bruce Lee, 1941 - Eddie Rabbitt, 1942 - Jimi Hendrix, 1957 - Caroline Kennedy, 1964 - Robin Givens, 1968 - Michael Vartan and 1973 - Samantha Harris.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, November 28 is the 332nd day of the year. There are 33 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Dork Knight, healeyb and alexajones568.*_

On this day:
1520 - After navigating through the South American strait, three ships under the command of Portuguese explorer Ferdinand Magellan reach the Pacific Ocean, becoming the first Europeans to sail from the Atlantic Ocean to the Pacific.
1660 - At Gresham College, 12 men, including Christopher Wren, Robert Boyle, John Wilkins, and Sir Robert Moray decide to found what is later known as the Royal Society.
1907 - In Haverhill, Massachusetts, scrap-metal dealer Louis B. Mayer opens his first movie theater.
1984 - Over 250 years after their deaths, William Penn and his wife Hannah Callowhill Penn are made Honorary Citizens of the United States

Also born today:
1628 - John Bunyan, 1820 - Friedrich Engels, 1929 - Berry Gordy Jr., 1936 - Gary Hart, 1943 - Randy Newman, 1950 - Ed Harris, 1959 - Judd Nelson, 1962 - Jon Stewart and 1967 - Anna Nicole Smith.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, November 29 is the 333rd day of the year. There are 32 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Frank, stitch, indigo1968, Justin Hollatz, lenaca01, Ryan Pollard and haliem004.*_

On this day:
800 - Charlemagne arrives at Rome to investigate the alleged crimes of Pope Leo III.
1877 - Thomas Edison demonstrates his phonograph for the first time.
1929 - U.S. Admiral Richard Byrd becomes the first person to fly over the South Pole.
1947 - The United Nations General Assembly votes to partition Israel.
1963 - U.S. President Lyndon B. Johnson establishes the Warren Commission to investigate the assassination of President John F. Kennedy.
1972 - Nolan Bushnell (co-founder of Atari) releases Pong, the first commercially successful video game, in Andy Capp's Tavern in Sunnyvale, California.

Also born today:
1803 - Christian Doppler, 1832 - Louisa May Alcott, 1895 - Busby Berkeley, 1898 - C. S. Lewis, 1908 - Adam Clayton Powell Jr., 1918 - Madeleine L'Engle, 1921 - Dagmar, 1922 - Minnie Miñoso, 1933 - John Mayall, 1940 - Chuck Mangione, 1949 - Garry Shandling, 1952 - Jeff Fahey, 1954 - Joel Coen, 1955 - Howie Mandel, 1957 - Janet Napolitano, 1959 - Rahm Emanuel, 1961 - Kim Delaney, 1962 - Andrew McCarthy, 1964 - Don Cheadle, 1968 - Howard K. Stern and 1982 - Lucas Black.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, November 30 is the 334th day of the year. There are 31 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to SimMitz, ajgrant and Mark_A_Lopez.*_

On this day:
1782 - Treaty of Paris - In Paris, representatives from the United States and the Kingdom of Great Britain sign preliminary peace articles (later formalized as the 1783 Treaty of Paris).
1803 - In New Orleans, Louisiana, Spanish representatives officially transfer the Louisiana Territory to a French representative. Just 20 days later, France transfers the same land to the United States as the Louisiana Purchase.
1804 - The Democratic-Republican-controlled United States Senate begins an impeachment trial against Federalist-partisan Supreme Court of the United States Justice Samuel Chase.
1886 - The Folies Bergère stages its first revue.
1934 - The steam locomotive Flying Scotsman becomes the first to officially exceed 100mph.
1936 - In London, the Crystal Palace is destroyed by fire.
1940 - Lucille Ball marries Desi Arnaz in Greenwich, Connecticut.
1954 - In Sylacauga, Alabama, United States, the Hodges Meteorite crashes through a roof and hits a woman taking an afternoon nap in the only documented case of a human being hit by a rock from space.
2004 - Longtime Jeopardy! champion Ken Jennings of Salt Lake City, Utah finally loses, leaving him with US$2,520,700, television's biggest game show winnings.

Also born today:
1667 - Jonathan Swift, 1810 - Oliver Winchester, 1835 - Mark Twain, 1874 - Sir Winston Churchill, 1918 - Efrem Zimbalist Jr., 1924 - Shirley Chisholm, 1924 - Allan Sherman, 1926 - Richard Crenna, 1927 - Robert Guillaume, 1929 - Dick Clark, 1930 - G. Gordon Liddy, 1936 - Abbie Hoffman, 1937 - Ridley Scott, 1952 - Mandy Patinkin, 1953 - June Pointer, 1955 - Billy Idol, 1962 - Bo Jackson, 1965 - Ben Stiller, 1978 - Clay Aiken and 1985 - Kaley Cuoco.


----------



## intinst

12/1/10
supermom, gypsy1274, Gajetman, bancorn68, squicker, ThomasT, dyna10, clifffleeger, 21stChris, melindagsuggs30, hiney00, Mayceerev & gabrielaking72
Hope it's a great day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, December 1 is the 335th day of the year. There are 30 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to supermom, gypsy1274, Gajetman, bancorn68, squicker, ThomasT, dyna10, clifffleeger, 21stChris, melindagsuggs30, hiney00, Mayceerev and gabrielaking72.*_

On this day:
1913 - The Ford Motor Company introduces the first moving assembly line.
1955 - In Montgomery, Alabama, seamstress Rosa Parks refuses to give up her bus seat to a white man and is arrested for violating the city's racial segregation laws, an incident which leads to the Montgomery Bus Boycott.
1982 - At the University of Utah, Barney Clark becomes the first person to receive a permanent artificial heart.

Also born today:
1761 - Marie Tussaud, 1913 - Mary Martin, 1923 - Stansfield Turner, 1933 - Lou Rawls, 1935 - Woody Allen, 1939 - Lee Trevino, 1940 - Richard Pryor, 1945 - Bette Midler, 1954 - Bob Goen and 1958 - Charlene Tilton.


----------



## intinst

12/2/10
ConnieK, Stevens68, swena12, bluefrog
&
liam.judge
Wishing you all a very


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, December 2 is the 336th day of the year. There are 29 days remaining until the end of the year.

*Happy Birthday to ConnieK, Stevens68, swena12, bluefrog and liam.judge.*

On this day:
1755 - The second Eddystone Lighthouse is destroyed by fire.
1804 - At Notre Dame Cathedral in Paris, Napoleon Bonaparte crowns himself Emperor of the French, the first French Emperor in a thousand years.
1867 - At Tremont Temple in Boston, British author Charles Dickens gives his first public reading in the United States.
1942 - Manhattan Project: A team led by Enrico Fermi initiates the first self-sustaining nuclear chain reaction.

Also born today:
1859 - Georges Seurat, 1863 - Charles Ringling, 1923 - Maria Callas, 1924 - Alexander Haig, 1925 - Julie Harris, 1931 - Edwin Meese, 1939 - Harry Reid, 1968 - Lucy Liu, 1973 - Monica Seles and 1981 - Britney Spears.


----------



## intinst

12/3/10

saltraker, Brooke, skeeterman10, Jaasy, corky1234, 
TKindle, Shelby, therapistet, earlpo22 & johnwhitley


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, December 3 is the 337th day of the year. There are 28 days remaining until the end of the year.

*Happy Birthday to saltraker, Brooke, skeeterman10, Jaasy, corky1234, TKindle, Shelby, therapistet, earlpo22 and johnwhitley.*

On this day:
1818 - Illinois becomes the 21st U.S. state.
1910 - Modern neon lighting is first demonstrated by Georges Claude at the Paris Motor Show.
1967 - At Groote Schuur Hospital in Cape Town, South Africa, a transplant team headed by Christiaan Barnard carries out the first heart transplant on a human (53-year-old Louis Washkansky).
1973 - Pioneer program: Pioneer 10 sends back the first close-up images of Jupiter.

Also born today:
1826 - George B. McClellan, 1842 - Charles Alfred Pillsbury, 1857 - Joseph Conrad, 1927 - Andy Williams, 1930 - Jean-Luc Godard, 1937 - Bobby Allison, 1948 - Ozzy Osbourne, 1960 - Daryl Hannah, 1960 - Julianne Moore, 1965 - Katarina Witt and 1968 - Brendan Fraser.


----------



## intinst

12/4/10
KindleKay (aka #1652), Sam Landstrom, Kindle Gracie,
Dark Angel, p161i8ij, scodum12, james28 & jhall124
It's your Birthday, Read all you want!


----------



## intinst

12/5/10
andrake67, domesticdork, finder76, kennystone, UtahChiropractor, 
DebtHelp, SuzanneStanley, charise00, demver5 & averyhayes
Hope it's a good one!


----------



## intinst

*12/6/10*
Pardes, noelmadden, apriluofa
&
Geekchic
Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, December 4 is the 338th day of the year. There are 27 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to KindleKay (aka #1652), Sam Landstrom, Kindle Gracie, Dark Angel, p161i8ij, scodum12, james28 and jhall124.*_

On this day:
1674 - Father Jacques Marquette founds a mission on the shores of Lake Michigan to minister to the Illiniwek (the mission would later grow into the city of Chicago, Illinois).
1872 - The crewless American ship Mary Celeste is found by the British brig Dei Gratia (the ship had been abandoned for nine days but was only slightly damaged).
1875 - Notorious New York City politician Boss Tweed escapes from prison and flees to Cuba, then Spain.
1881 - The first edition of the Los Angeles Times is published.
1954 - The first Burger King is opened in Miami, Florida, United States.

Also born today:
1861 - Lillian Russell, 1892 - Francisco Franco, 1912 - Pappy Boyington, 1933 - Horst Buchholz, 1942 - Gemma Jones, 1949 - Jeff Bridges, 1951 - Patricia Wettig, 1964 - Marisa Tomei and 1973 - Tyra Banks.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, December 5 is the 339th day of the year. There are 26 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to andrake67, domesticdork, finder76, kennystone, UtahChiropractor, DebtHelp, SuzanneStanley, charise00, demver5 and averyhayes.*_

On this day:
63 BC - Cicero gave the fourth and final Catiline Orations.
771 - Charlemagne becomes the sole King of the Franks after the death of his brother Carloman.
1492 - Christopher Columbus becomes the first European to set foot on the island of Hispaniola, now Haiti and the Dominican Republic.
1932 - German-born Swiss physicist Albert Einstein is granted an American visa.

Also born today:
1782 - Martin Van Buren, 1839 - George Armstrong Custer, 1890 - Fritz Lang, 1901 - Walt Disney, 1902 - Strom Thurmond, 1906 - Otto Preminger, 1932 - Little Richard, 1934 - Joan Didion, 1947 - Jim Plunkett and 1968 - Margaret Cho.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, December 6 is the 340th day of the year. There are 25 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Pardes, noelmadden, apriluofa and Geekchic.*_

On this day:
1768 - The first edition of the Encyclopædia Britannica is published.
1849 - American abolitionist Harriet Tubman escapes from slavery.
1877 - The first edition of the Washington Post is published.
1884 - The Washington Monument in Washington D.C. is completed.
1933 - U.S. federal judge John M. Woolsey rules that the James Joyce's novel Ulysses is not obscene.
1967 - Adrian Kantrowitz performed the first human heart transplant in the United States.

Also born today:
1833 - John S. Mosby, 1872 - William S. Hart, 1876 - Fred Duesenberg, 1896 - Ira Gershwin, 1900 - Agnes Moorehead, 1920 - Dave Brubeck, 1924 - Wally Cox, 1948 - JoBeth Williams, 1962 - Janine Turner and 1970 - Adrian Fenty.


----------



## intinst

*12/7/10*
cdchandler, RavenRozier, AAprotocol, webvirginia & izzy05
Hope it's a great one!


----------



## intinst

12/8/10
Brenda M., jglerner
&
Compassionate_Mindz


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, December 7 is the 341st day of the year. There are 24 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to cdchandler, RavenRozier, AAprotocol, webvirginia and izzy05.*_

On this day:
43 BC - Marcus Tullius Cicero is assassinated.
1787 - Delaware becomes the first state to ratify the United States Constitution.
1941 - World War II: Attack on Pearl Harbor - The Imperial Japanese Navy attacks the United States Pacific Fleet and its defending Army Air Forces and Marine air forces at Pearl Harbor, Hawaii, causing a declaration of war upon Japan by the United States.
1988 - Yasser Arafat recognizes the right of Israel to exist.

Also born today:
1863 - Richard Sears, 1873 - Willa Cather, 1910 - Louis Prima, 1915 - Eli Wallach, 1923 - Ted Knight, 1932 - Ellen Burstyn, 1942 - Harry Chapin, 1956 - Larry Bird, 1966 - C. Thomas Howell and 1973 - Terrell Owens.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, December 8 is the 342nd day of the year. There are 23 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Brenda M., jglerner and Compassionate_Mindz.*_

On this day:
1660 - Margaret Hughes becomes the first actress to appear on an English public stage, playing the role of Desdemona in a production of Shakespeare's play Othello.
1980 -John Lennon, an English musician and peace activist, is murdered by Mark David Chapman, a mentally unstable fan, in front of The Dakota apartment building in New York City.

Also born today:
65 BC - Horace, 1542 - Mary, Queen of Scots, 1765 - Eli Whitney, 1894 - James Thurber, 1925 - Sammy Davis Jr., 1930 - Maximilian Schell, 1933 - Flip Wilson, 1936 - David Carradine, 1937 - James MacArthur, 1939 - Sir James Galway, 1943 - Jim Morrison, 1953 - Kim Basinger and 1964 - Teri Hatcher.


----------



## intinst

*12/9/10*
Wunderkind, Keith Blenman, kimbertay, jaysd, anivyl & DaveP 
Hope you are all fired up about your special day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, December 9 is the 343rd day of the year. There are 22 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Wunderkind, Keith Blenman, kimbertay, jaysd, anivyl and DaveP.*_

On this day:
1793 - New York City's first daily newspaper, the American Minerva, is established by Noah Webster.
1851 - The first YMCA in North America is established in Montreal, Quebec.
1888 - Statistician Herman Hollerith installs his computing device at the United States War Department.
1953 - General Electric announces that all communist employees will be discharged from the company.
1962 - The Petrified Forest National Park is established in Arizona.
1979 - The eradication of the smallpox virus is certified, making smallpox the first and to date only human disease driven to extinction.

Also born today:
1608 - John Milton, 1845 - Joel Chandler Harris, 1897 - Hermione Gingold, 1898 - Emmett Kelly, 1906 - Grace Hopper, 1909 - Douglas Fairbanks, Jr., 1911 - Broderick Crawford, 1911 - Lee J. Cobb, 1912 - Tip O'Neill, 1916 - Kirk Douglas, 1922 - Redd Foxx, 1925 - Dina Merrill, 1928 - Dick Van Patten, 1930 - Buck Henry, 1934 - Dame Judi Dench, 1938 - Deacon Jones, 1941 - Beau Bridges, 1947 - Tom Daschle, 1953 - John Malkovich, 1957 - Donny Osmond, 1962 - Felicity Huffman and 1970 - Kara DioGuardi.


----------



## intinst

*12/10/10*
monahanpt, lemaxflo33, kyleh071, wordpresshosting, maliya, nicowart04, ashlenmark04, BettyPhillips, 
addienick, HeartEvans, terence, p261i9k3, Laufeia, BSISeries, scottcincy & rickywatson1
 Hope it is a beautiful day!


----------



## intinst

12/11/10
Sandpiper, Octochick, analysis, Flechette,
cloudman256, emmiline, ja80nth, solartraining,
p161i8ih!, dextersols, mayern22,
maureen201, kingtonmax  & raelalt
Wishing you all a very


----------



## intinst

12/12/10
Brenda, sam, williamlaney, S.REID, richbyford256, jacque089, stopsmoking, ermal, gnicole, mamy, kjohns, rakkincham, daneroberts12, Daniel844, telehand, pecribir, DanielGro8, hanuelanderson, Mackenzie, jwright201040, jankleitz, edmass34, sh3sh1ne, wellharbor34, bascones, Motorop11, fL0wers0, Josh Reynolds, Tinlama02, vynvynguapita, EliseBell, rainlun, morjames7, jshe57, gerry5burch, jgordon0277, Amber03, richard459, stevejones5, aliencharles, shellygrace4, cheappowertools, janegarner93, tom300418, precision2010, aliciamoriz, p261i9k9, p161i8ii, finance201, foxEDWARDS, jacknile4, autumn11, nursingjobs00, marcussmith5, actoledoheating, Jabez), alexhill3, brainwatersofteners, warriorneil123, curtis21, coreysmith4, earlchiu22, jongtom, Konomi, jamescox3, Broughton, kimsruben, edgardcollins3, Gemma12, NJVetGuy, jerryrey1, markhil4, joan1988, reccakeys123, foxKEEN, video_interviewing, orgebrown, investments, Jano27, MinnaM1, ellen1988, richie6duchon, sabrina6723, Eartha, lkarims0, Jimmy2010, AidaK1, qaiserzia44, LadyRB1, lgranados04, atai303, natasha87, ChristineK1, PalomaM1, MatinaM1, ebiz00, Anggajoga1, Fuego30, Spidey03, feltonmayo, bembemkarles, CarmenZ2, andrew17 & ClaudiaJM1 
Hope you all have a wonderful day!









(Take all you want, I've got several more trays in the back just like this one!​


----------



## intinst

12/13/10
buddyswife, reginelee, Groggy1 & slimbroom


----------



## intinst

12/14/10
YankeeRose1214 & pankaj
Hope it's a great day!


----------



## intinst

12/15/10
Kindy, Rhiathame, Damian Santiago, susanb1971, deblob1966,
amandamoore311, Tana Walker, joshtan, Calaye, j0nathan45,
lyonevans & elaineowens092


----------



## intinst

12/17/10
rwridley, harlynadams, jan1712, curlytops11
&
Rainha


----------



## intinst

12/18/10
robin.goodfellow, MeganW, Scholast1c, TwiMommy
&
Marilyng








Miss you, Robin​


----------



## intinst

12/19/10
hipquest, Tricia, pdegnan, robinsloan, bkhelgren, ayuryogini, hexusmorgan, idahopotatoes & Sheermonah


----------



## intinst

12/20/10
jackjage5698, snapster6, cremer, Travis haselton, Thomas0012, maxim07, Paul0013
&
Paul007


----------



## intinst

12/22/10
ladyknight33, cntrykami, Tamika, stanghla, coke00, richardl, mmzcreates & jeanchan08


----------



## intinst

12/23/10
homecatmom, KindleJaneRRT, J.E.Johnson, saraaah09,
kblesmis, umama, willalcala253, mersz, Andrewson,
jlee745, timothymdz & likeanne
Wishing you all a very


----------



## intinst

12/24/10
ladynightshade, Haolin, annesmiths, RainbowTiara, phillip5mccoy 
&
Digitalgal 
Pugsly will now dance the traditional "HAPPY BIRTHDAY!" dance of his people.
(Please do not laugh at his costume, like I said, it's traditional!)


----------



## intinst

12/25/10
jesspark, RodgzK, thephantomsgirl, HenryMelton, zislingduran, 
actubmae12, Jim NS3K
&
B-Kay 1325
Happy birthday wishes big as a dragon for you all!


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Thank you intinst, I can't help but think that cake is PERFECT!!  (for me anyway, see my Avatar) lol


----------



## intinst

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Thank you intinst, I can't help but think that cake is PERFECT!! (for me anyway, see my Avatar) lol


I might have thought of that.


----------



## intinst

12/26/10
tlshaw *Padded Cell 511*, LuvzWDW, RangerXenos, CNDudley,
moirapowell, jennallis, Spike Owen & belinda1
Happy Birthday! We are all ready for the party!
Ahem, I believe someone said there would be cake?


----------



## Bonbonlover

Happy Birthday everyone!  The day after Christmas can probably be a tough birthday... but you are not forgotten and I hope you had a nice day!


----------



## intinst

12/27/10
 Ignatius, luvkin & michel700
Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## intinst

12/28/10
jvarga77, kevinkoitz & sunfiregirl


----------



## intinst

12/29/10
Silerae, Christinac130, neilcrab, Ella104 & Mark Adair
 Hope it is a great one!


----------



## intinst

12/30/10
4Katie, matt183, Enid Wilson, ZankerH, Sayuri & swtpea
 Hope you all have a very


----------



## intinst

*12/31/10*
 gigglebox1231, nokegchris, eldereno & Dorothy3
 Happy Birthday!


----------



## intinst

1/1/11
wilderf353, frojazz, das001, MartinaKimballaw97, josephsanchez42, genealogy, [email protected], FaTaLiT33 (25), lindsaymeadows85, fountain, kvska, lynnstewart79, mortgagesaver2010, cuterachel25, craigpierce09, Xanchez, Mark123, roselienhurst314, jonescowley, hushjay, lbenjamine99, reselling, fred.light52, gotboatsforsale, officefurniture, wig555, woodlands123, goldcoast555, albertmax, surfing1234, vidhi66, emilycooper, language1234, agile111, surflessons123, driving123, jeffhardy45, michaelcollins05, scrum555, williamjackson, patricaconetta, lessons999, surf888, Jareds09, Izzym34, miltowilliams, Samantha0954, speedyhostuk, andersonjames764, Ashly91, Erica94, jacbpre, sumonmia99, John F. Blair, Publisher, poulsmit, Evan77, tool555, Lauren85, bellgets99, britn333, Sofia14, hotelsballina, Owen87, johnybosco, camerasspy, marypatricia85, Jairo543, Kaithlien, bentenison, wadecolvin, lindayoung88, Joseph9870, Christopher09, TomBoy, Kimberly09 , Ruth091, Carol091, Patricia091, lily20, Susan877, Mary8776, frankbourne, Michelle092, mathewmacoy, Jennifer877, colebrian70, Kasandra8879, Monique8879, chrisperkins, ChriSWhite456, Sharon8879, anycreditmortgagebiz, sharonmichelle85, millerstone, marinaanael, SheenaMak, rosejanice1985, camilla22, vidic12, LocalSEO, michaelbruce, stevewagh35, jacobpaul12, terreymackliod17, jesseryder40, kevinpieterson64, calla90, cablesleeving), dawnklemmeross, jefflock79, Sacramento , JarredDoueal, johnallwin, ariel201, fannyryan, markjackson, seiwin90, lukeluis82, davidben, sheron, p261i9kb, alexgusak, p161i8ig, p161i8in, adampgreen01, katiebrks, p25s7ntl, SheenaMak2, cherrysy11, amerol90, ciebron90, p15s6otv, johnmarina57, moneymaking), mycandyshop, Mark12a, andaekatchi, p161i8im, jonranes, chansi90, tomjackson345, merand90, johnreyn, brianclary, koena1, lawren90, smp20101, jonraek, barme90, tonyraig, phillyoffice, marichuy90, joelgray12a), GibbyWriteNow, lindawilliams, williamturner90, bettinablair, whitejohn80, merroe90, zhsimpson, renche90 (36), thesmokebot001 (26), simone90 (36), thesmokebot002, wysdon12, Lauralee, KathrynLStewart, betooney, jurisang22, brycel90, Syversen12a, GrayJoel44a, micheljane88, WendyNixon, Amandalocke), kBrain, amaryllisamber, zencue11, hermiemartin, wendypoe11), ariesuy11, annibelle, markjoseph, jayrpao, raesy11, trishyu11, yenpoe11, ulytan11, robklein76, clare12a, lanawhitenburg, StatueGir, henryrieter, chevelle12a, brendan12a, wenzel12a, Earlajoy25, channelchristian, MarkAnelka1, woodscole969, parkergeorge68, applememory22, tedtully1, bradleejack79, cococreek11, tony223, Erick Flaig, markhogan, AlasterDonald, aliciadwyer, huntso7, MertinaAngel, blackfri42, budotz30, whitewillow, JohnKarmila, ClarakAnderson, espy30, Diam205 guesspattinson, DonateCar, blackfri421, skechershape-up, kajabi, jewelfakhrul, alanbsturdivant, Urban_1, caworkers, achilles54, mrkndrws, bagginssharpei, joliette02, wohmallorca_21, sharperlucille198, mindawilliams, voicesticker, madsimson11, perter-123, aagjeaaiza, susanajolia, jefaking, chix21, joannapeter28, AirbrushMakeup, janettecastillo8, rheanna, Ceedwashingmon1, sarabd02, marklopes84, Lukasz, hervelegersale, fjew21, aurin15, moniradottogori, lebron06, jakobusnel), Partner25, carolinetimms2, sonyajareen, kenoliver, freeme, andyahonda, pedroleo, haley_cute18, rubitukmo, DavidCallison35, alexmorgan, facelucky, vinico, MMullin, Peterson, mian iqbal & vpurcell
Wishing all the new years people a very happy birthday!


----------



## intinst

*1/2/11*
R, bsanford1965, mariatilley, hawalima, kpang97, KendraBalow, alvin000, 
ecaggiani, kenandrea123, *MelissaF,* miles104, jojonglopez12 & ika2727
*We heard there was a Birthday Party and that there would be (cheese) cake!*
*Happy Birthday All!*


----------



## intinst

1/3/11
Geoff Thomas
Hope your birthday is just as you'd wish it to be!
(Just Sayin')


----------



## intinst

*1/3/11*
Anne, epi10mg, LADennis, AMelMelhado, Winter9, andrew,
Diane Toombs, andrew13, barcelona345 & pompeyblue 
Hoping this birthday is a good one you'd phone home about!


----------



## geoffthomas

Thank you for the well-wishes.
We celebrated the b-day yesterday because I am working a large proposal and today will be a miserable delightfully busy day.


----------



## intinst

geoffthomas said:


> Thank you for the well-wishes.
> We celebrated the b-day yesterday because I am working a large proposal and today will be a miserable delightfully busy day.


You are very welcome. I wanted something military for you, and an aircraft carrier was the biggest thing I could think of!


----------



## intinst

*1/4/11*
NYCKindleFan, jeffjackson2, Library Chick,
john15small, Maria777, basserman,
dariansk9, Del, soesposito & glescneda
 Wishing you all a very


----------



## intinst

1/5/11
joshmcmains, Concrete Queen, dcatcher211,
saraaah100, Basilius, euniceaustin, Hillary,
gilmark40, kookoo88 & krysel24 
Hope it's a great one!


----------



## intinst

1/6/11
Nathan Anderson, altworld, louisesmith0185, 
Nicole85, Jesse0185, brigs0188, dory0188 
&
Scott Neumyer
Hope it's a great one!


----------



## intinst

1/7/11
Sad Puppy, Micdiddy, jenelynjager,
BritishH, arnold77, william070
&
davidswendell23 
Hope your day is a good one!


----------



## intinst

1/8/11
jdeatsch, B.J. Keeton, boris190, belizev97, robertclack & Yumiko9c08
 Here's hoping it is a wonderful day!


----------



## Andra

1/9/2011

HAPPY BIRTHDAY to my DH Duane (aka kadac00) - love you lots!


----------



## Angela

Happy Belated Birthday Wishes to the following:

1/9/11

_*KindleGirl, StarbucksAddict, richardson & Guglielmo da Baskerville*_

1/10/11

_*DottyG, rossy, bloodtamer, sweetmorell4, arthurfox825, dariansk, elainerendon, rhythmlife19, angelicag93, Georgegaen, ueana12, diantha77, corey97, HayaShamsi, emalvick, vacat90, dvdrn0, MaryKiase, eandross01, jsohn &Hank Aaron*_

1/11/11

_*Kindling is Kool, harfner, sabrinasumsion, Daniel Evans, lincoln190, addison97, vancen09, dylan95, green00, Elenadc, Spinneyhead, Landers30 & beliz90*_

1/12/11

_*MCJames, pabozem, mebsers, adamjames, wlarken, alxbrite, ckiley505, taylor, carver190, thjibril90, renseh26, ronsae89, thurstanc89, tevorg89, alfranc01, gareithe01, layne01, leyne09 & laine09*_​
​


----------



## Angela

1/13/11​_*Happy Birthday quickfics, Adriane, brendon, RamTheHammer, William Woodall, LilGirl, IceJello, hannahbury, jlincoln2584 & jclifford232 ! !*_

​


----------



## Angela

Friday, January 14

_*Happy Birthday corey3815, Zelma Stribling, salma Stribling, salma Austin, nicholassans1, angelina stribling, AndyMichaels, jasonarp11, sandra stribling, hatcherm50, robert27april, jeromebratcher, staffordt99, MayraFerrel, leastan11, roberthudson55, joycecom, Russell Smitheram and Lillybutton ! !*_

​


----------



## intinst

*1/16/11*
JoDawn, Scheherazade, MoonOtter, smalcolm, kingofusar12oct, 
carpetcleaner, Michael Crane, Charlotte21 & ShawnT
I made you a cupcake for your birthday!
(If you don't want it, I can take care of it for you)


----------



## Angela

Welcome back intinst. I am without internet and can't do much from my phone!

Happy Birthday Everyone!


----------



## intinst

*1/16/11*
SongbirdVB, Trilby, Karen_McQ, rossaudrey, Geoff, eileen herbert,
haroldjones, Denise8 8, MagentaSunset & jurassicpork59 
 Hope it is a great one!


----------



## Trilby

*THANK YOU! *



intinst said:


> *1/16/11*
> SongbirdVB, Trilby, Karen_McQ, rossaudrey, Geoff, eileen herbert,
> haroldjones, Denise8 8, MagentaSunset & jurassicpork59
> Hope it is a great one!


----------



## Angela

Monday, January 17

_*Happy Birthday sem, beachgrl, Latjoe, chango & Count ! !*_

​


----------



## intinst

*1/17/11*
sem, beachgrl, Latjoe, chango & Count

The KindleBoard choir will now sing 
"Happy Birthday" 
for your enjoyment on your special day! 
(They're not very good, but they make up for it by being extremely loud  )


----------



## Angela

Tuesday, January 18

_*Happy Birthday Jessrof, HomeDiva, rafaelhopkins, Temperance, sickcaracces10, chargercustoms0, JohnnieMc ! !*_

​


----------



## intinst

*1/28/22*
Jessrof, HomeDiva, rafaelhopkins,
Temperance, sickcaracces10,
chargercustoms & JohnnieMc
Sorry about Garfield there. I'll do what I can, 
but don't hold out a lot of hope, OK?
Happy Birthday, anyway.


----------



## intinst

*1/19/11*
GreenThumb, chrhup, beletseri77, kadac00,
ladyLisa08, diegocraig, riclson, Allanker, Jamesla,
riclson70, HL Arledge, hfharveyfair8, Evans436,
avery35 & Avery30
Hope your day is a good one and free of drama


----------



## intinst

*1/20/11*
bellapixie, Rie142, gwsawyer,
Matthew Dayton, nthgeneration,
AngieBatgirl, Brianthacker, Abby25 
&
ryan77
Hope your day is a great one!


----------



## intinst

*1/21/11*
 Lynn Bullman, Tracy Falbe, bethsy,
div, G.Garcia & catherine02
 Wishing you all a very


----------



## intinst

1/22/11
Monica, lexie22, gzigoris, kjhart0133, carrick901, 
albert980, gkirby12, KARGOVROOM & jzmackenzie
Hope every one has a great day!


----------



## intinst

1/23/11
Googlegirl, Greggyoung, Quiltville, adonia20, elissa80 & chist87j 
Hope you all have worlds of fun on your special day!


----------



## intinst

*1/24/11*
Susan B, gadgetgirl003, temporary rockstar,
alminc, armedaamer, stephenmaya, zamph10, JAayho24,
CharlieLange & mirtan75
Hope you get just what you want, too!


----------



## intinst

*1/25/11*
Hazel, Katie Salidas, barbara stribling, petergrey56 & Serge66bill


----------



## intinst

1/26/11
Crisalyn B. Sachi, jmkwriter, JaniceSmith, nutshell, ladyk 
&
peggycarstens001n 
Happy Birthday!


----------



## intinst

*1/27/11*
Testing, testing, is this thing on?
I'd like to wish
Kindgirl, kwirges, youngchicken, jwirtz, TaylorSiluwe, kindaholic 
& 
Edward W. Robertson
A very Happy Birthday!


----------



## intinst

1/28/11
Mandy, purplethistle, jake01, Cliff Ball, chuel & joshuagelo








Well, while they're working out the details for the party, 
Let me take this time to wish you all a very happy birthday!​


----------



## intinst

1/28/11
Monique
A pocket watch cake for one of my favs here at KB, 
Hope it a day just as you would like it to be!








(Pocket watch cakes are kinda hard to find!)​


----------



## intinst

*1/29/11*
Xopher, ac7k, Kangablue, geo1, RichardWB, Matt Damon
&
sam29smith
Hope you get just what you wanted for your birthday, too!


----------



## intinst

*1/30/11*
Kate, Carol Hanrahan, teeljay, BoomerSoonerOKU, Zyniker, 
BarbaraSilkstone, Michelle Poirier, rose stribling, Jim Olenbush, 
woodNUFC, Hedy, Scott Simon, Lori P & Jane Austen
Happy Birthday! Hope your day is a colorful one!


----------



## intinst

1/31/11
Meriflower, janiceclemente, DDEAN, val10, 
Daniel Pyle, kendrick980, antmays35 
&
Ian Weaver
Hope you all get your favorite cake, too!
Happy Birthday!







​


----------



## intinst

*2/1/11*
lostknitter, derek2751, david2751, karenhole194, silme20,
fanny10, bella10, alice00, hannahdel73, annie01, emmett990,
magix0201, vank04,  Baliosjsn, temper_mill, volcom123466, 
osniel128, catherine03, Jimmy1975 & jessicamorse
We're all ready for the party, hats and everything!


----------



## intinst

2/2/11
lokkent, winge981, DelusionsVision, joshuakong, Kerk8899, mistyclements9, janebrown71, adriandipalma, tammielongh, gladyswenz, marciapicu,
romeomax11, taylor7mcdaniels, fitnessofwealth, donnahicks152, lauriestpd87, barbarahuffman0, lorettfulghgt, jacquelynHG, jeanaromig45, brucecarr78,
jessikablom53, priscillapenrod06, laurelbigler58, hopvokcut, break-up-review25, alliecoldwell41, Conaxsat, AAvillar, sheribillie66, cochran59, airsoftsniper,
monicawine22, katherynsmoot23, kathiewilham, eavenmary09, robertaburn, delbertnewman6, certifiedpharmacytechnici, travis77anthony, robertdanford86,
caldwelljames37, edingtonwilliam, shawnjenkinsma, mitchter314, kirkpatrickma4, imaginelearning2, sharlow22, lauramarks66, rachellecook13, allendiet,
ylwisdom02, Ernest, Number123, larryokaut, adamsmath, callingcard48, fiannekaith, joshuajarry, Schwann, jackzymzyk, vpshost, AmyJoe, catherin00,
ilink900, carlynkin, emmanuel2roth, AmberGram, ShirleyAllen, marniekind, shammak, Dyna5kelvain, debowhite, nencyberon, grill23, markspencer, shellybaron,
reaismukta, balakmike, terrence555, operamini, jenvector, marieposa, Hall, MartinaIgnatius, jolie1980, shanmash, loui12, martynasroka22, Burgoyne, mikelclark,
Joinleman, dianefans, williamhenrysmith, mikelbevan, kamaljackson, jaymsean, lopit12, Abidhasan, ashley039, Eileen09, Abrielle103, Norma Jones,
johnwatson1, jamshill, Michelle28J, jervss10, winnifredlswanigan & MarvinJ
Wishing you all a very happy birthday!


----------



## intinst

*2/2/11*​Newbie Girl, dsalerni, josephtiman, marina1, MelizaCropper, adamscott6933, danilogarcia2787, danikins12, dadamson45, abisha2003, adamgomez1234, UrezzaAurie, JoshLudeker, tbors23, WilsonChad & Val
Put on your party hats and celebrate







!​


----------



## intinst

*2/5/11*
Steph H, Gary Edward, turboman, jerry3nunez, amiblackwelder, amrcavinsure, Parley35, johnervin11, RyenMckinley, Stanley09 & sonnenkoenig
Wishing you all a very


----------



## Steph H

Thank you, intinst!    I appreciate that...and the cupcake looks yummy!


----------



## intinst

*2/6/11*
hazeldazel, foogrrl, Benjamin2251,
CletaTehrani, wayneacp, angelaputri21,
alecjohn020, lou_uk, moiseslambert
Dis don't look like cake, You saids there's be cake!
[size=17pt]There seems to be some technical difficulties, 
I hope you all will have a great birthday anyway!


----------



## intinst

2/7/11​Elfyn, NurseLisa, sobk2, KLBrady, Steven L. Hawk,
 Dave Richard,lvoynich, Emily66, yazshi88 & ferdalba 
Wishing you all a very happy birthday!


----------



## intinst

Miss you, Dona


----------



## intinst

*2/8/11*
ta2lady, bonnieg154, angelmum3 & jadeAlex13 
Hope you three four can share this and 
that you each have a wonderful day!


----------



## intinst

*2/9/11*
Greg Staten, katiekat1066,  justind,
kimsbroom Nutty Oddbod & PhreaQ
Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## intinst

*2/10/11*
AlanBenjamin84, meyer261, Rhodahill, Yusagi, Nanahall, qirejuvenation8,
michtvpro12, nand24, marcusbrewer5, parker40, cloudhosting, irentcan12,
thea_Aksel, funfortoddler, wallace197, Brenda25, shan40, Carrie34, aarongoldfarb
&
rickygarcia 
Guess some of us got carried away with the birthday decorations.
Hope you all have a great day, anyway!


----------



## intinst

*2/11/11*
NAmbrose, geronimo14, markoz, playfulkarenb, Robert211,
RobertJones, BeccaMonster, zoko11, rainmaker1145, aiken197,
mstamp, bruce55, Zanyletters & ThreeWheels
Hope it is a Happy One!


----------



## intinst

*2/12/11*
char0917, john20nov, wendysanchis, seafoam, mrkalel,
FindaTutor, adorbg, mackstive, finch22, jordan24, hundred12,
edkirkland & BuddyGott
I see that it's your birthday, Hope it is a great one!


----------



## intinst

*2/13/11*
glassfctr, jenshae, sara05, teswgger,
meloyelo, sophiavanburen,
finch143 & deserie20
Hope your day is better!


----------



## intinst

*2/14/11*
AlwaysKyoot, Sendie, pinky, mikajohn11, ralphmills098, splash883,
terryr, Molls, sblair118, bleach24, qwertzs63, Jaberwocky & darwin24
Hope you all have a real sweetheart of a day!


----------



## intinst

*2/14/11*
BTackitt,
Must be mistake,You can'tz be forty!


----------



## BTackitt

intinst said:


> *2/14/11*
> BTackitt,
> Must be mistake,You can'tz be forty!


hahahahhahahahHHAHAHAHHAHAHahhaha
Ohhh but I am...   I love that Kitty!

And Happy Birthday & Happy Anniversary & Happy Valentines to all, and Happy WEDDING DAY to JMelzer & Jennybeans!


----------



## intinst

*2/15/11*
jpmorgan49, Jason in OH, rdx2, glenna29,
santotanan, womensactivewear & mels921 
Hope your day is a great one,everybody!


----------



## intinst

*2/16/11*
soapy70, tedboone, ashley317 & Teinouji
Well, that didn't work out the way I expected,
Hope you all have a great day anyway!


----------



## intinst

*2/17/11*
nickih75, ValeriGail, john1221, AlexNice, Arr862, 
chelsea346, JoeL & lovemykindle85
Frisky will now sing Happy Birthday for all of you!
(He doesn't sound very good, but he knows all 
the words, unlike some recent star performers!)







[/size]​


----------



## intinst

*2/18/11*
slowkindle, xialove18, DragoCG
&
Donko
Hope it's a great day!


----------



## intinst

2/19/11
Jimi, NessaBug, davidmorgan7917, Chumnutzly, 
SChamblee, Casey Calouette & seanorford


----------



## intinst

2/20/11
firedog, Britt, LCEvans, newborn, larrylevy816,
WilliW00K9_21, KhayamNazeer, JDLinn, Tonyt
&
vensjoh65


----------



## intinst

2/21/11
chynared21, ChampAmp, RJC5XTC, CeliaHayes,
Learnmegood, potterdiane58, Kolinat, rockermtz,
 kellymrgan, justinewooper, p161i8iq, KD Sarge


----------



## intinst

*2/22/11*
AmyLR, julietw, Abby, ledgewood, Kait Nolan, Author, Aprille,
meromana, caloym1, rodolf22, isaackline28, geishanriks, Donna Karan,
Judy D., Katelynne, evergreen & SashaSavage
Hope your day is a great one!


----------



## intinst

2/23/11
Cindy902, purdueav8r, FSkorni, Tip10,
colmil25, joymartn, Renjunair, jahnzz123,
monkeyluis, brenda26, henryrbrt78,
deneenkleck, josefeilopt & delilah1


----------



## intinst

*2/24/11*
tricia2475, river daughter, hamiltonmark3 & John R. Corrigan
 Hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## intinst

2/25/11
brandon12, markel, princesscharlene, lorezskyline, 
txbabyblues, Domothy, lillybyrd, reagan10
Hope your day is a colorful one!


----------



## intinst

*2/26/11*
KerryLynne, Gretchen, seffywhite, 
fallygotham & jcschuessler
Hope your day is a special as this cake!


----------



## intinst

*2/27/11*
Sodbuster, sarge41, DonnaFaz, BellaVista, lovingthenet, 
Wolfgang1, Jess265 & marian27


----------



## intinst

2/28/11
Gables Girl, CS, auntmarge, Sofie, Amethyst, Marshall, momof2,
Labrynth, PV Lundqvist, gadgetgirl, Stephen Goldin, AndrewHusted,
Gerardzarate, infoserv, Wanrey00, GaryMounts & runner4546
Sprinkles? I love sprinkles! Hope you all do, too!
A very Happy Birthday to everyone!
*Miss you, GG*







​


----------



## intinst

*3/1/11*
Persephone76, Geoffrey, carebearmel, Jasmin Hill,
malia3, juana1, oliviaperryslu960, lenalover1990,
lee_frey, joanmeyerthesinger, seanblack3,
jwasserman, Devin, fritzz10 & janetjackson
Hope you all get just what you deserve,
or at least what you need for your birthday!


----------



## intinst

3/2/11
mom133d, Errol R. Williams, CandyTX, Dana, The Fourth Doctor, elaralove, Lanell Gaters, wbrown104, 
aprilamburt, mandrews04, adamsroobey, matthewjones, JaredSandman, EllisonJames, marieoczs, 
ranger444, pauldg, poprose, Martha32, HerminScott & eganscentsy4u
Don't push, I made enough for every one!
Happy Birthday, all


----------



## intinst

2/3/11
Cindergayle, traciharmon3, rosetodd24, rosetodd33, lorenbartlett16, jennifferhoskin08, kristofferrichards, kouahmad286, kouahmad289, green297, paydayloans, Benton100, SheilaRiddle, erica0o0, drycleaning, JacobHill, jenny0386, Parttime228897, stevlissner437, robberts, beanbagdesigner, annmurdock840, J.R. Lavmljl , cuongtery87, teddybears, newtonp22, redcarpetfdan, DudePie, satellitekt, phlipcollbert, imaginelearning3, leeservice01, essenza45, steve904, beth02manning, gardenstatue1, blechdosen, fixrelationship22, kappel, casinolondontoday, theadvisory, tacentdreamer (25), PrecyChy, jackson116, Krystal_05, Xian21, Shamar Will, kairahhang, Sharma37, joannavds89, ciara39, stephenmiller8000, malvinaek, nealsillars, noimantruman49, gelmae, Dunley039, Leonie3428, Shannon26, Austerlitz23, leeangel.1512, kenchan789, huybeo123, carolinemoran, marktwain014, bobricher45, bullocksrainee), thongmuot0907), alexandercrawford, karenrosario, LoiDevo03, Fanette, cassey1234, darling143, Cadence, shanicefallah & MartinC


----------



## intinst

*3/4/11*
stu11926, CegAbq, Arylkin, gary.taylor, brentcrimson, prepaid321,
ancoley54, p161i8ip, p261i9k1, SarahBarnard, kbronson29, 
moninjalvl231 & slimd


----------



## intinst

*3/5/11*
KITSAP KINDLER, mathys123, paulascott339, p25s7of8, 
alex-chatrooms, lisa-we, divine24, Wynnlove14, hulianpeter
Wishing you all a very


----------



## intinst

*3/6/11*
PortlandZinMan, Augurin, JoeSage, Jane Bled, BillySpencer, candylady, 
BenHasham, IMartins, flikcarter, courtney212, jimhawkins072009, NeroAZ, 
Roncay, 72JohnL, percival5 & Dane_08
Don't forget to blow out your candles!


----------



## intinst

*3/7/11*
ElLector, pobetober, Harry Morgan,
StoraLeon & trixielegaspi
Hope it's a great day!


----------



## intinst

*3/8/11*
lisa.m,  Homebru, peterhart8, Rickysmith103,
Sara Saint John, jyra335 & cheriereich
Hope you all enjoy your day as much as this guy!








OK, maybe a little more!​


----------



## intinst

*3/8/11*
sjc








You certain you're older? Sure don't look it!
Hope your day is a good one.​


----------



## intinst

3/8/11
Loonlover








You may not know it but loon cakes are hard to find!
Hope your day brings you all the great things you deserve!​


----------



## loonlover

Intinst, thanks for finding the loon cake.  It made my day and I love you all the more for it.


----------



## intinst

*3/9/11*
Kindled Spirit, pamorgan, vrc84, DrDuktayp, Vicki Hinze,
Mayzshon, earthwatcher & structuredsann
Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## intinst

*3/10/11*
lynninva, stinsmom, andc39, JMSetzler, aleciameyers, TheAffiliate, Garrison01,
Bet119, elizabeth33, Jason Reed, Thomas Edison & austen9
Just an old fashioned wish for you all to have a wonderful day!


----------



## intinst

*3/11/11*
Dallas, FallenSeraph, agrissom2149, SSL Matrix,
alexkei789, porcelanafria2149, marjohnson2010,
carexpertnumbr, p261i9k2, blaine197, par2323,
NathanMasn49 & Brian 
We spared no expense for your birthday!
(See the fancy hats?)


----------



## intinst

*3/12/11*
Suzanne, LSbookend, amandaby14, Dawn.Ibanez, zhazhadavis,
Sylvie Boey, crystelpaye44, KathyCarmichael, marie28,
Clyde2010, prhall12R, carina12 & alphosini5
Remember, get them all in one breath!
(shouldn't be too hard, as many of you as there are!)


----------



## intinst

*3/13/11*
Jeanniedoris, PASeasholtz, 01Melina, Kent
&
tituspowell
Hope it is a good day anyway!


----------



## intinst

*3/14/11*
Rivery, Shadin, dpinmd, philver121, andrewmoory, nursepratt, Hope Filkins, 
Lee Marvin, saraht18 & mullens88
I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Happy Birthday to everyone who has a B. Day today! And to everyone who doesn't...Happy Un-Birthday!


----------



## intinst

3/15/11
Wannabe, daissyy23, tiffanysy, jeremy15, aaronpolson, astropos, 
christinekling, Keith Baxter, reinachica, crystelpaye, warobison, 
Jim Lanier, garry25, PaulJNewell, FemiOlawole, TerryLP & dannasuzman
But you all don't have to, you can have a happy day!


----------



## intinst

3/16/11
sheba, Tabatha, cynthiafarr, Jamie Nicole Santos,
Little Kat, edwardcane, DickStanley, apexjason
&
L. A. Burton


----------



## intinst

*3/17/11*
KarenB, hmh, Maelstrom, JCPie, fergie04
&
edelyn02


----------



## intinst

Cobbie, 
 Hope everything is coming up 
roses for you on your birthday!


----------



## intinst

3/18/11
candggmom, binhdownunder, maxine02, codony90, 
wujekzbyszek, Dannigrrl5, arturomckee, derbyremovals
Hope your birthday is a colorful one!


----------



## intinst

*3/19/11*
stargazer0725, chilady1, Maria Savva, Kindle Worm, 
johnadams80, alexisleno & gilana26
We got all dressed up to wish you a very Happy Birthday!


----------



## alexisleno

thanks for the birthday wishes! These pictures are adorable!


----------



## intinst

3/20/11
It's your Birthday!!
Cabinboy, mastrys89, lucksers123, wendinieys786, sharmesslyn900, virginia256, 
solnit147, sarahllyn123 , crissmeyl009, flromarys768, katty674, tracy235, laysian234,
zilymaes989, joane987, carla885, carmella789, marianne213, zhazingmae111, bessially009,
marenieys222, luxerys222, gracellynes112, janice667, jessy558, devine776, 
farrasarah980, Ammethyst258, charlie258, Kristylle255, telliesmer990, auromael123, 
melaynies121, arniemae111, mishillen009, judelle675, slallyma001, Eunille235, Devory342, 
Rhea674, Sandrahh342, maryesnes187, mayrexl233, leighhness009, mariemars221, 
Scarlley877, Evelyn221, kattee653, NoBull_Steve, jackH399, PrissyToes, AmyKilmer, 
lananeal, benz_sr9, rad05, felixricherd and thewaterdude08
And for your enjoyment, the new, improved Birthday Cake, Now with BACON!








Well, I hope it's alright, they're putting it everywhere else these days.
Hope your day is a good one, anyway!​


----------



## intinst

*3/21/11*
Lady Jessica, NiLuJe, allan60, allanor85, sonofthedragon, LindaNelson,
egarcia04, rstevens04, angelicGrace, swarakx2, ebale04, Atyaman & kendalllyons
We were going to make sweaters for all of you,
but somehow the yarn got tangled. 
Hope your birthday is good anyway! 







​


----------



## intinst

*3/22/11*
Happy Birthday to:
Amarithmoon, shamblesh, robert75crosby, Shy2, andresswaldo,
andreawolf, tanyasanchis, timotysmith, glassiquegirl, Heys10,
Shahi Paneer, zamoracloe, Carleigh, RowenaJane60, timthomas1979
&
sophiamoore


----------



## intinst

3/23/11
melissaj323, billnick67, Oboe Joe, 
GFar2010, jasmentria  & trampas22
Wishing you a very


----------



## intinst

*3/24/11*
shadowbandit, Brendako, nowel_g, nitrondesigns, 
farrellclaire, jmesglzer, johnmaze23, myposian & mantha
Now don't get greedy, there's enough for everyone!
And Happy Birthday to all!


----------



## intinst

*3/25/11*
steverandolph, JediMst, joanne29, Tim K. Scott, 
alexajoy, homred, rockers810, Susie Bright, 
CDChristian, hotpinklimes, markmann45,
basilia, Trinity Blacio, Griffin61 & evette37


----------



## intinst

*3/26/11*
dugspurva, krisjackson, Digital Tempest, jomhenry18, 
omandam1, jasmine375, brenda104, DaciaOkely, AzaLeo, 
rafilb, InezHines, siovi, HopeNalid, JohnPereza63, 
MichaelSSEC, levi231 & TobyT
Have a Great One!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Be happy; Be good supermom on your birthday.


----------



## intinst

*3/27/11
delshin, Kristus412, frodolass, rebeccalerwill, mandab385, 
che262hen, melissa6705, jrores & cinder
Wishing you all a very *







​


----------



## intinst

*3/27/11*
Linda Cannon-Mott
I hope everyone makes your day special, too!


----------



## intinst

*3/28/11*
sheltiemom, John Steinbeck, Patra,
libros_lego, Don From VA, twcheney89,
Barbi, nclejones, fadedrainbows, dans28,
jhay28 & caroline gerardo
Happy Birthday!
(I hope you people get some of the cake!)


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

It reminds me happy birthday song:

You live for thousand years and each year is fifty thousand days.


----------



## intinst

*3/29/11*
SimonStern2, aaco, ny2ks, chrisgallizzi, kayci73,
ecom, Janeth Derwitsch, loopydee, laidenmitt,
miltonking & luisgates
Wishing you all a very Happy Birthday!


----------



## Annalog

A Very Happy Birthday to those who share my birth date:
Marcthekindlefreak, 
 buybacklinks, 
 pdallen, 
 RineeMartin, 
 Lenstroh80 
Aren't you glad that you are each younger than I am?


----------



## intinst

*3/30/11*
Marcthekindlefrea, buybacklinks, pdallen, RineeMartin & Lenstroh80 
Hope your Birthday is a colorful one!


----------



## intinst

*3/30/11*
I couldn't find an Origami cake so I hope this will do.
Wishing you a very Happy Birthday!
Annalog


----------



## Annalog

intinst said:


> *3/30/11*
> I couldn't find an Origami cake so I hope this will do.
> Wishing you a very Happy Birthday!
> Annalog


Intinst, I thank you and my chickens thank you!

When I looked for Origami cake images, most of the images were either for wedding cakes or were folded paper cakes.


----------



## geoffthomas

For Wednesday, the 30th of March:
March 30 is the 89th day of the year in the Gregorian calendar. There are 276 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Annalog, Marcthekindlefrea, buybacklinks, pdallen, RineeMartin and Lenstroh80 
*_

On this day:
240 BC - 1st recorded perihelion passage of Halley's Comet. 
1858 - Hymen Lipman patents a pencil with an attached eraser. 
1909 - The Queensboro Bridge opens, linking Manhattan and Queens.

Others with March 30th birthdays:
1746 - Francisco Goya, 1853 - Vincent van Gogh, 1913 - Frankie Laine, 1930 - John Astin, 1937 - Warren Beatty, 1945 - Eric Clapton, 1957 - Paul Reiser, 1962 - MC Hammer, 1964 - Tracy Chapman, 1968 - Celine Dion and 1979 - Norah Jones.

Wow Annalog, onced again you share your birthday with some famous people.
Just sayin.....


----------



## intinst

*3/31/11
tecwritr, catsklgd1, meliatanaka3, rm663, Genaro Zamora
&
 Brooke A. Sheehan*


----------



## Val2

Happy Birthday! Have a GREAT day!


----------



## Annalog

geoffthomas said:


> For Wednesday, the 30th of March:
> ...
> Wow Annalog, once again you share your birthday with some famous people.
> Just sayin.....


It is fun sharing a birthday with famous people. Unfortunately, I still cannot stay in key while singing (although I hear when I am off), paint artistically, or act (I don't even have a good poker face).


----------



## Annalog

Happy birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

For Thursday, the 31th of March:
March 31 is the 90th day of the year. There are 275 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to tecwritr, catsklgd1, meliatanaka3, rm663, Genaro Zamora and Brooke A. Sheehan * _

On this day:
1492 - Queen Isabella of Castille issues the Alhambra decree, ordering her 150,000 Jewish subjects to convert to Christianity or face expulsion.
1889 - The Eiffel Tower is officially opened.
1917 - The United States takes possession of the Danish West Indies after paying $25 million to Denmark, and renames the territory the United States Virgin Islands.
1918 - Daylight saving time goes into effect in the United States for the first time.
1951 - Remington Rand delivers the first UNIVAC I computer to the United States Census Bureau.
1992 - The USS Missouri, the last active United States Navy battleship, is decommissioned in Long Beach, California.

Others born this day:
1499 - Pope Pius IV, 1596 - René Descartes, 1732 - Joseph Haydn, 1811 - Robert Bunsen, 1927 - César Chávez, 1928 - Gordie Howe, 1929 - Liz Claiborne, 1934 - Richard Chamberlain, 1934 - Shirley Jones, 1935 - Herb Alpert, 1943 - Christopher Walken, 1948 - Al Gore and 1971 - Ewan McGregor.


----------



## intinst

*4/1/11*
kellyoz, dhcalva, wendyaguiza, Chicago Bob, lovingthe,
Dlight, Alvasean, maeve1, chuelee143, shamrock04, 
bcwoods, Daniel Jackson & mariemccey2011


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Happy birthday to all April born.


----------



## geoffthomas

For Friday, the 1rst of April:
April 1 is the 91st day of the year. There are 274 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to kellyoz, dhcalva, wendyaguiza, Chicago Bob, lovingthe, Dlight, Alvasean, maeve1, chuelee143, shamrock04, bcwoods, Daniel Jackson and mariemccey2011*_

On this day:
286 - Emperor Diocletian elevates his general Maximian to co-emperor with the rank of Augustus and gives him control over the Western regions of the Roman Empire.
1826 - Samuel Morey patents the internal combustion engine.
1867 - Singapore becomes a British crown colony.
1891 - The Wrigley Company is founded in Chicago, Illinois.
1941 - A military coup in Iraq overthrows the regime of 'Abd al-Ilah and installs Rashid Ali as Prime Minister.
1957 - The BBC broadcasts the spaghetti tree hoax on its current affairs programme Panorama.
1976 - Apple Inc. is formed by Steve Jobs and Steve Wozniak.
1979 - Iran becomes an Islamic Republic by a 98% vote, officially overthrowing the Shah.

Others born this day:
1868 - Edmond Rostand, 1873 - Sergei Rachmaninoff, 1883 - Lon Chaney, Sr., 1885 - Wallace Beery, 1909 - Eddy Duchin, 1920 - Toshirō Mifune, 1922 - William Manchester, 1926 - Anne McCaffrey, 1929 - Jane Powell, 1932 - Debbie Reynolds, 1939 - Ali MacGraw and 1961 - Susan Boyle.


----------



## intinst

4/2/11
Shizu, JimJ, wsophia37, Laura Stamps, genne1, iratris, Esther7,
Straker, tomela72, ahmadferi, Allysa, Alley Gator & Doug DePew
Happy Birthday everyone!


----------



## intinst

4/2/11
Half-Orc, AKA David Daglish
Happy Birthday!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Hahhahaha. Thanks, Intinst.  

Now I want cupcakes...


----------



## intinst

*4/3/11*
whiterab, Felisa, tdodson, daus6389, Sean Ellis, Zungha
WilliamVitka & Hadley111


----------



## intinst

*4/4/11*
Dazlyn, lovehummingbirds, RichG, billy9071, genacontreras, karryle01, phyllis01, librogeek , valerieturgeon12, janebrown1982, XeniaWeasley,
davidreyes485, VegasDivorceGuy, SpaceTrace, steson75, steson1975 p3rsonal, Best96, Best65, Cableinternet, vindroAdam, avatar28, fra6ile2,
cablenetserv, davidbray174, mercianroofing, Internettv, dealsoncomcast, cablepromo, comcast2play, VeniceMeyer, bdebsib7, richard12, richardc,
carlosbieber897, frankballard258, ernestoham369, samantha198604, marellio12, Limesat-ultra1, ArtsTear, miljack12, JediFan, PinkTiger, morosn12,
harsmit12, onedot3, charlsgy, GraceDMartinez, WilliamKConley, LisaJSyverson, phillipuribe, Cherokee Mike, biztosito, susanash786, frothozone,
PfoxPub, Jess03, jelai, adorasendotto, LibbyAllen, archonaraysen, wahidjib, Thea092, kavinsoun, banjonrichr, paulmikesss, seanne34k2, oliviat04,
CherryHeart, VanessaS1 & S.B. Poscente, mikany88, acunnings30s *&* drseuss77
Wishing you all a very


----------



## intinst

*4/5/11*
*akw4572, seo-company, cutehamilton5, trial16forum, EsteeLauder, Tazz32 & Paper Tiger*
Happy Birthday!
(Have a cookie)


----------



## intinst

*4/5/11*
Edward C. Patterson
Happy Birthday, Ed!
(I tried to find a green one, but they're rare, especially the jade ones, ya know?)


----------



## intinst

*4/6/11*
sherylb, NickAldo1, Mojahr, roynelson123,
oraapps7 & Reinaleawismith1
Emperor Hank wishes you a very Happy birthday!
*(We know he isn't an Emperor Penguin, but calling him 
that and giving him the tinfoil hat seems to calm him*  )


----------



## sherylb

Thanks Intinst! I love Emperor Hank.


----------



## intinst

4/7/11
LaraAmber, ashleefrey7, davidhoffman05, 
fallonbr996, bonzi, kurobe, PRJordan & agrouze07


----------



## intinst

*4/8/11*
arshield, Lizzy, toogeeky4u, chocochibi, adenjeff142,
mrskb, paultimpson57, Eternal_Naturist & Maryhc67


----------



## intinst

*4/9/11*
Basketmaker Amy, Maebnus, mzbull, Butterfly71, tdmsu, Martel47,
 Alessia_Brio, JacquelineDTrottier, imee107, HadesRen3, Atmcbom,
ameliafarlin, STOHara, Lesley A. Diehl, Thomas2011 & Amanda2011
Happy Birthday from the whole gang!


----------



## Martel47

intinst said:


> *4/9/11*
> Basketmaker Amy, Maebnus, mzbull, Butterfly71, tdmsu, Martel47,
> Alessia_Brio, JacquelineDTrottier, imee107, HadesRen3, Atmcbom,
> ameliafarlin, STOHara, Lesley A. Diehl, Thomas2011 & Amanda2011
> Happy Birthday from the whole gang!


Thanks! Muppets made my day, even if one is Elmo!


----------



## intinst

*4/10/11*
 jgbex, NtheSouth, gulmabihan,
andrew001, kittsreal, lenine18, 
shellyharper01, J H Sked Macy44 
&
primel4


----------



## intinst

*4/11/11*
agnesfalk, maria22, agustin24, sanfordpickett, 
littleazrael & SwagerCarlton13 
Wishing you a very


----------



## intinst

*4/12/11*
kdawna, ChatNoir, miccunig7, 
 Alvin3Cowell, techWHAM, 
utahoboe, & firebird12


----------



## intinst

*4/13/11*
BookBinder, KayakerNC, Brindee13, Courtney_Conant, Vanessa Linna & maeann
Holly Hippo will sing Happy Birthday for you all Now!
She's really terrible, but we're afraid to tell her, sorry)


----------



## intinst

*4/14/11*
Jacqdenco, SimonWood, jonasramas23, gracebeck341, plantronicsd97, kathpless1989, RochellFDNZ,
Robert Hall, doreenmdz, yycien, matthwsm01, caitlin05, HildaC14 & GrundJ1
Hope you all have a very


----------



## geoffthomas

April 14 is the 104th day of the year . There are 261 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Jacqdenco, SimonWood, jonasramas23, gracebeck341, plantronicsd97, kathpless1989, RochellFDNZ, Robert Hall, doreenmdz, yycien, matthwsm01, caitlin05, HildaC14 and GrundJ1.*_

On this day:
70 - Titus, son of emperor Vespasian, surrounds Jerusalem, with four Roman legions.
1294 - Temür, grandson of Kublai, is elected Khagan of the Mongols and Emperor of the Yuan Dynasty.
1699 - Khalsa: Birth of Khalsa, the brotherhood of the Sikh religion, in Northern India.
1828 - Noah Webster copyrights the first edition of his dictionary.
1860 - The first Pony Express rider reaches Sacramento, California.
1865 - U.S. President Abraham Lincoln is assassinated in Ford's Theatre by John Wilkes Booth.
1912 - The British passenger liner RMS Titanic hits an iceberg in the North Atlantic at 11:40pm.
1939 - The Grapes of Wrath, by American author John Steinbeck is first published by the Viking Press.
1958 - The Soviet satellite Sputnik 2 falls from orbit after a mission duration of 162 days.
2003 - The Human Genome Project is completed with 99% of the human genome sequenced to an accuracy of 99.99%.

Also born today:
1629 - Christiaan Huygens, 1866 - Anne Sullivan, 1889 - Arnold Joseph Toynbee, 1904 - Sir John Gielgud, 1925 - Rod Steiger, 1932 - Loretta Lynn, 1941 - Julie Christie, 1966 - Greg Maddux, 1977 - Sarah Michelle Gellar, and 1996 - Abigail Breslin, .


----------



## geoffthomas

April 15 is the 105th day of the year. There are 260 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to cj, woodyas, AddieLove, Rojer12, alicegrnt55, mihai7851, gabyc457, isteinz8, Cal_Noble, beasten23, TheRaymondMRose, nuclearjksnk4kH, JTrudge, IvanGrier, naaPatkonTrak3h, fietad4Oo and ahsii9Aeh.   * _

On this day:
1738 - Premiere in London, England, Great Britain of Serse, an Italian opera by George Frideric Handel.
1755 - Samuel Johnson's A Dictionary of the English Language is published in London.
1817 - Thomas Hopkins Gallaudet and Laurent Clerc founded the American School for the Deaf, the first American school for deaf students, in Hartford, Connecticut.
1892 - The General Electric Company is formed.
1924 - Rand McNally publishes its first road atlas.
1947 - Jackie Robinson debuts for the Brooklyn Dodgers, breaking baseball's color line.

Also born on this day:
1452 - Leonardo da Vinci, 1642 - Suleiman II, 1841 - Joseph E. Seagram, 1841 - Joseph E. Seagram, 1894 - Nikita Khrushchev, 1894 - Bessie Smith, 1933 - Elizabeth Montgomery, 1959 - Emma Thompson, 1978 - Anna Torv, 1982 - Seth Rogen and 1990 - Emma Watson.


----------



## intinst

cj, woodyas, Rojer12, alicegrnt55, mihai7851,
gabyc457, isteinz8, Cal_Noble, beasten23, TheRaymondMRose,
nuclearjksnk4kH, JTrudge, IvanGrier, naaPatkonTrak3h, fietad4Oo,
ahsii9Aeh, r0b0d0c, swedishdad, Starship Avalon, pensioni thomashton,
bkworm8it, katrayher, aomtg, Teresa Burrell, 1stboard, chabbylittle02 & Rylie5









Hope it was a great one!​


----------



## intinst

*4/18/11*
brianspaeth, danielfields12, yefeng787,
dawifey2007, Mr James Hoper, vergildabbs,
edyssa02 & bonnie.toews
Happy Birthday,
and remember, 
sharing is good!


----------



## intinst

*4/19/11*
Shara, bevie125, accent1088,
 Bunknee, brookskelly858 & amauriced
Hope it's a good one!


----------



## intinst

*4/20/11*
*Marty, Chris J. Randolph, Jessica_Tate, 
erinwatson, colinrichards, kimberly84 & ktrump78*
Hope you get the one you like the most!


----------



## intinst

*4/21/11*
Lalaboobaby, sommers1966, philvan, 
ghilly, Tmes4, TerryDarc & samuelson56
Iz U birthday, Y U no Happy?
B Happy like Me!


----------



## intinst

4/22/11
Spiritdancer, jims19, Lisa G., bentonlin, 
Brad Marlowe, PeterHopkins, johnthomas1276, 
Steven_Lake, naomi_jay, pytoonlubuskie & seancurtis28


----------



## intinst

4/23/11
CoogLH, rikkileigh, Merlilu, j0hnd3rs, martiegras,
brieses25, CSCCostumeKid, freddymeridith, 
manou, SCPennington, cloezamora, isaacsweeney, 
manchi & lorrainecook2012 
Hope you all have a wonderful day!







​


----------



## intinst

*4/24/11*
Selcien, kirwoodd, WinonaPlate, crystalwhidden4411
&
Selene Coulte
Sorry I'm late, Hope it was a good one!


----------



## intinst

*4/25/11*
jpmahala, khamilton611, derekprior, izaen03, limvoyle90, Valentina14


----------



## intinst

*4/26/11*
den603jus, Mike Cooley, Jimmie Hammel & rodcarrillo
Wishing you all a great day!


----------



## intinst

4/26/11
Tripp
*Bruiser dressed in his best party hat for your  birthday party
He also said that he had heard there wouldbe cake and ice cream?*
Hope you manage to have a great day!


----------



## intinst

*4/27/11*
Supercrone, Darned Wizze, breeza27, MargaretteWilkins,
wifenumber3, TomMWiseman, ejkolodziej, bryanmcknights, 
J R McLemore, Anndie Ladd & TexasClerk
Happy Birthday!
(I think there is enough for everyone)


----------



## intinst

4/28/11
amacd, Kelly G, mattswifeof15yrs, lkobescak, Edllen, piatylor, PSGifford & gloria06


----------



## intinst

4/29/11 & 4/30/11
carol492, TeraS, DarkZephyr,
jillt1080, CJRichards, cassmiller,
Sky Warrior, DaniDSmith, ChadMck
&
toddherman01
Sorry this is late, hope it was a good one!


----------



## intinst

*5/1/11*
madaise, maglasang, Patsy whyte, DianaJames
Have a beautiful day!


----------



## intinst

*5/2/11*
 markdamaroyd
Wishing you a very


----------



## intinst

*5/3/11*
 dbfhagu0, Chris J & gryeates


----------



## intinst

*5/3/11*
 Sean Sweeney
Rock On, Dude


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Thank ya!

This has turned into International Blow Up Sean's BlackBerry Day.


----------



## intinst

*5/4/11*
Ann in Arlington
Happy Birthday, Ann!


----------



## intinst

*5/4/11*
sierra09, TMS, lorax, Kippoe, tobiasr, tommyr, mysweetpeas
&
Organized_Chaos 

It's no puzzle that we want to wish you all a
Very Happy Birthday!


----------



## intinst

May 5th, 6th, 7th and 8th, 2011








Sorry that I have been running behind for the last week, I'll do better​!


----------



## intinst

*5/9/11*
Phildeeze, DaneGrannon, wkerby, tashab,
CoolMom1960, BruceS and usafsso


----------



## intinst

*5/10/11*
shadow2683, kujakupoet & lervin1
 Hope it is a great one!


----------



## intinst

*5/11/11 & 5/12/11*
Karen, Joe Paul Jr., Montana Mills, Raiden333, Tillamook Bay,
koolmnbv, KSarah, Dawn McCullough White, & Bella Marie
Let's Celebrate!


----------



## intinst

*5/13/11*
 PraiseGod13, Carol Wood, 
 steel magnolia, & Jambe
 Wishing you all a very


----------



## intinst

*5/14/11*
Jesslyn, kevin63, docjered, jennlibrarian, Sparky, Mikki & Matthew Stewart
Hope your Birthday is colorful as well!


----------



## intinst

*5/15/11*
patrisha w., Rhin, MicroBeta & Thom Hunter
Hope your day is as pretty as a picture!


----------



## intinst

*5/16/11*
Lady Blue, Splamoree & Hippie2MARS
Hoping you have a Beary good day!


----------



## intinst

*5/17/11*
featherbill, Roy White, WendysKindle, drmamalove & chriswimpress
Hope it is a good one!


----------



## intinst

*5/18/11*
MarthaT, mistyd107, SimonK, Heather J., Dee Ernst, Paddygirl 
&
HansCummings
Happy birthday to one and all!


----------



## mistyd107

thank you very much!!!!!!!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Happy birthday to you all who are born today. Wish you all the best.


----------



## intinst

*5/19/11*
Mom of 4, Ribbit50, Forster, Susanne, Jonsonn, esenef74 & Tom_HC99
Hope it's a good one!


----------



## intinst

*5/20/11*
zztopp, mel5051, anothertribe, misspink, parKb5 & alewis14151
Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## intinst

*5/21/11 & 5/22/11*
BrockToon, KindTrish, Ricky Sides, cortney, jmiked, KathyluvsKindle,
Adele, J.T. Cummins, desilu, Daniel Arenson, Fixer, Sturgeon3736, 
Treilly1945, pecan3.14,kaotickitten, Jennybeanses & GertieCranker
Hoping you have (or had) a very


----------



## intinst

*5/23/11*
Dori, summerteeth & lizzieh
Hope your day is a fun one!


----------



## intinst

*5/24/11*
Zack Hamric & Cyane
Hope your day is super!!


----------



## intinst

5/25/11 through 5/30/11
Mollyb52, *Flower*, Norman German , kevinmcgee9 , eli474wes, mariebaile092, anjelagill , Amildz , jeffh457, karlfitch, puppy00, R.E. (Renee) Chambliss, ellebanna, jeglin, Tome54, coreymdz, harryc, loladark, Gabriel Beyers, ajmonkeygirl99, Margaret J. McMaster, AmandaKathy, tomygreay
26
ladyvolz, drenfrow, summersgeorgia, cyrilcash, Jannfanke, elletandel, Ryan S Fortney
27
tarabenet, Joan Flett, Marine Mom, celiaisawesome, Jessi, Syria Says..., billygolden, gr8nielsen
28
Teach142, rho, Harmakhet, ibda1girl, Daniel Santar, Nicolas, petern09e, kolity17, Sheriff John Stone, Cindi_LeeJm, liz391
29
jonescandy166, madz, Vince Neil, Dani Kay, SteveKarmazenuk, J.S.Davis, FabulaScribe
30
Memorial Day
Mikuto, farmwife99, kworth11, Edwin N. Skinner, gibbsfrederick, swilldan, L. Bowens, John Ruskin, josshflamsshe1982, dingba123, triciatypes

Wishes for a very happy birthday for you all!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

intinst said:


> *5/21/11 & 5/22/11*
> BrockToon, KindTrish, Ricky Sides, cortney, jmiked, KathyluvsKindle,
> Adele, J.T. Cummins, desilu, Daniel Arenson, Fixer, Sturgeon3736,
> Treilly1945, pecan3.14,kaotickitten, Jennybeanses & GertieCranker
> Hoping you have (or had) a very


Just found this today... I appreciate it. The 22nd seems to be popular.  

Mike


----------



## intinst

*5/31/11*
Kirstin, Archer531, Jonahirt, EchelonPress & BMathison
Hope your day is one to treasure!


----------



## intinst

*5/31/11*
Betsy the Quilter
Here's a way for you to have your Quilt Cake and enjoy it, too!
Hope you have great day!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Intinst---

That is the greatest cake ever!!!

Thank you so much!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Fabulous cake, Betsy!  Happy birthday, and many happy returns.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Susan in VA said:


> Fabulous cake, Betsy! Happy birthday, and many happy returns.


Thanks, Susan!

Betsy


----------



## Margaret

Happy birthday, Betsy!


----------



## intinst

*6/1/11*
David J. Guyton, Joerg_Mosthaf, JoeMitchell, lks, markalexander,
LeeleeSchubert, Sean Thomas Fisher 
&
wrighton
Well, I tried to have a cake for you all,
Hope you have a great day anyway!


----------



## intinst

6/2/11
peepa43, Anne Lebrecht, cdstedman, Bonbonlover, NapCat & Niko Silvester
Hope your day is a colorful one 
and 
you get just what you want!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat says


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Can you have birthday without cake? Happy birthday to thousands and thousands born on this day.


----------



## intinst

*6/3/11*
love2read, lb505, staticgirl50, DaveCullen, Herzwords, Alexis-Shore
Happy Birthday!!


----------



## intinst

6/4/11 & 6/5/11
Graham Storrs, adegan, alustha24, PilatesCross, MissERG, CharlaBrady & Crystal


----------



## intinst

*6/6/11*
Fleur's Mom, drhetal1, rcwarner,
HelenC & AuthorCharlieg
Hope you all can enjoy your 
birthday to the fullest as well!


----------



## intinst

*6/7/11*
* plumboz*


----------



## intinst

*6/8/11*
Tracey, CaroleC & cc84 
Hope you get cake!


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, June 14 is the 165th day of the year. There are 200 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to darkbow, kevinbest4al, nadiatrenidad, MrPLD, Cuthbert and StefanBourque.*_

On this day:
1777 - The Stars and Stripes is adopted by Congress as the Flag of the United States. 
1789 - Bounty mutiny survivors including Captain William Bligh and 18 others reach Timor after a nearly 4,000-mile journey in an open boat. 
1822 - Charles Babbage proposes a difference engine in a paper to the Royal Astronomical Society entitled "Note on the application of machinery to the computation of astronomical and mathematical tables". 
1938 - Action Comics issue one is released, introducing Superman. 
1951 - UNIVAC I is dedicated by the U.S. Census Bureau.

Also born today:
1811 - Harriet Beecher Stowe, 1909 - Burl Ives, 1919 - Gene Barry, 1925 - Pierre Salinger, 1926 - Hermann Kant, 1931 - Junior Walker, 1946 - Donald Trump, 1949 - Harry Turtledove, 1961 - Boy George and 1969 - Steffi Graf.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, June 15 is the 166th day of the year. There are 199 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to ErnestS, coyote and Malcolm, balaspa, carmenleez, Rye-n, davidboon85, RVS78 andMcLaughlin,*_

On this day:
1215 - King John of England puts his seal to the Magna Carta.
1667 - The first human blood transfusion is administered by Dr. Jean-Baptiste Denys.
1752 - Benjamin Franklin proves that lightning is electricity.
1836 - Arkansas is admitted as the 25th U.S. state.
1911 - Tabulating Computing Recording Corporation (IBM) is incorporated.
1934 - The U.S. Great Smoky Mountains National Park is founded.

Also born today:
1914 - Saul Steinberg, 1917 - Lash La Rue, 1921 - Erroll Garner, 1932 - Mario Cuomo, 1941 - Harry Nilsson, 1949 - Jim Varney, 1954 - James Belushi, 1958 - Wade Boggs, 1963 - Helen Hunt, 1964 - Courteney Cox and 1973 - Neil Patrick Harris.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, June 16 is the 167th day of the year. There are 198 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to cat616, busy91, MagicalWingLT, lexi61689, jamesm1655, josephcager, outunderstars, MetalDragon, encinitas, choyung10, clncrptclnng, slowhands, Brett P, Mckenno12, rosedrs8, Stones Quest, TeresaDAmario and busy_91.*_

On this day:
1586 - Mary, Queen of Scots, recognizes Philip II of Spain as her heir and successor. 
1858 - Abraham Lincoln delivers his House Divided speech in Springfield, Illinois. 
1903 - The Ford Motor Company is incorporated. 
1904 - Irish author James Joyce begins a relationship with Nora Barnacle and subsequently uses the date to set the actions for his novel Ulysses; this date is now traditionally called "Bloomsday". 
1977 - Oracle Corporation is incorporated in Redwood Shores, California, as Software Development Laboratories (SDL)

Also born today:
1723 - Adam Smith, 1829 - Geronimo, 1890 - Stan Laurel, 1896 - Murray Leinster, 1917 - Katherine Graham, 1937 - Erich Segal, 1938 - Joyce Carol Oates, 1941 - Aldrich Ames, 1943 - Joan Van Ark, 1951 - Roberto Durán and 1955 - Laurie Metcalf.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, June 17 is the 168th day of the year. There are 197 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to BasicGreatGuy, ArtGordon, Scwd4, merrydunn and Stormy, Kenyada, mikebennet1, charliehorse43, infinidim, frederickbruce, Absolutely*Kate, haddin263, Bernie037, Barry026 and SandyLee.  * _

On this day:
1579 - Sir Francis Drake claims a land he calls Nova Albion (modern California) for England. 
1631 - Mumtaz Mahal dies during childbirth. Her husband, Mughal emperor Shah Jahan I, will spend more than 20 years building her mausoleum, the Taj Mahal.
1885 - The Statue of Liberty arrives in New York Harbor. 
1987 - With the death of the last individual, the Dusky Seaside Sparrow becomes extinct.

Also born today:
1239 - Edward I (Longshanks), 1861 - Omar Bundy, 1882 - Igor Stravinsky, 1904 - Ralph Bellamy, 1914 - John Hersey, 1923 - Elroy Hirsch, 1943 - Newt Gingrich, 1943 - Barry Manilow, 1945 - Tommy Franks, 1960 - Thomas Haden Church, 1963 - Greg Kinnear, 1965 - Dan Jansen and 1980 - Venus Williams.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, June 18 is the 169th day of the year. There are 196 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Mother Beaver, xianfox, vickyjones, Katie48, DragonFrog, Markoliver123, Cavaguy, olivercole, johaley, dariuslee, jason55 and juliobass.*_

On this day:
1900 - Empress Dowager Longyu of China orders all foreigners killed, including foreign diplomats and their families.
1923 - Checker Taxi puts its first taxi on the streets.
1940 - "Finest Hour" speech by Winston Churchill.
1983 - Space Shuttle program: STS-7, Astronaut Sally Ride becomes the first American woman in space.

Also born today:
1854 - E.W. Scripps, 1886 - George Mallory, 1910 - E.G. Marshall, 1915 - Red Adair, 1917 - Richard Boone, 1942 - Roger Ebert, 1942 - Paul McCartney and 1952 - Carol Kane.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, June 19 is the 170th day of the year. There are 195 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Ryath, BKinkade, tastefullyjune, Bane766, vash202, arleenscott, Yannie09, rhodesk25, briankad38, Len666, Seleya, crm3lla5, KurtU3, JessieNish1, MaRkrOb22, Florrie4 and hendi6367.*_

On this day:
1867 - Maximilian I of the Mexican Empire is executed by a firing squad in Querétaro, Querétaro.
1910 - The first Father's Day is celebrated in Spokane, Washington.
1978 - Garfield appears in his first comic strip.

Also born today:
1623 - Blaise Pascal, 1877 - Charles Coburn, 1896 - Wallis Simpson, Duchess of Windsor, 1897 - Moe Howard, 1902 - Guy Lombardo, 1903 - Lou Gehrig, 1915 - Pat Buttram, 1921 - Louis Jourdan, 1928 - Nancy Marchand, 1930 - Gena Rowlands, 1932 - Pier Angeli, 1947 - Salman Rushdie, 1948 - Phylicia Rashad, 1954 - Kathleen Turner and 1962 - Paula Abdul.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, June 20 is the 171st day of the year. There are 194 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to WolfePrincess73, OdiousLightMoon, timothygrcl4, djstoddard, HughSinn81, Quake1028, Angelica09, BritanyLauderman5600, AnnWade, ffgonzales20R, oldmanjm04, A.D. Bloom, JerichoW11, paulmarks, Ryne Billings and estone888.*_

On this day:
1214 - The University of Oxford receives its charter.
1837 - Queen Victoria succeeds to the British throne.
1893 - Lizzie Borden is acquitted for the murders of her father and stepmother.
1948 - Toast of the Town, later The Ed Sullivan Show, makes its television debut.
1990 - Asteroid Eureka is discovered.

Also born today:
1905 - Lillian Hellman, 1909 - Errol Flynn, 1911 - Gail Patrick, 1924 - Chet Atkins, 1924 - Audie Murphy, 1931 - Olympia Dukakis, 1931 - Martin Landau, # 1945 - Anne Murray, 1947 - Candy Clark, 1949 - Lionel Richie, 1952 - John Goodman, 1967 - Nicole Kidman.


----------



## geoffthomas

This is the Summer Solstice
Monday, June 21 is the 172nd day of the year. There are 193 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Margarita, AnneBrooke, Jack C, Shayne Parkinson, cargalmn, Mira, Natalie24, beverly24, JustDucky83 and Nicholas-A-Rose.  * _

On this day:
1307 - Külüg Khan enthroned as Khagan of the Mongols and Wuzong of the Yuan. 
1788 - New Hampshire ratifies the Constitution of the United States and is admitted as the 9th state in the United States. 
2006 - Pluto's newly discovered moons are officially named Nix & Hydra.

Also born today:
1903 - Al Hirschfeld, 1905 - Jean-Paul Sartre, 1912 - Mary McCarthy, 1921 - Judy Holliday, 1921 - Jane Russell, 1925 - Maureen Stapleton, 1940 - Mariette Hartley, 1947 - Meredith Baxter, 1947 - Michael Gross, 1948 - Ian McEwan, 1953 - Benazir Bhutto and 1982 - Prince William of Wales.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

Thanks, Geoff! It's the Winter Solstice here, but I had a sunny (albeit short) day for my birthday.

All but one of those famous people are older than I am. I remember the day of Prince William's birth well.


----------



## geoffthomas

You are very welcome, Shayne.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, June 22 is the 173rd day of the year. There are 192 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to lexic, Knerkin, manta123, hollis29taylor, brethunte, David Lummis, bojzi, JRMurdock, peggytrentini and pondku789.*_

On this day:
168 BC - Romans under Lucius Aemilius Paullus defeat and capture Macedonian King Perseus ending the Third Macedonian War.
1633 - The Holy Office in Rome forces Galileo Galilei to recant his view that the Sun, not the Earth, is the center of the Universe.
1907 - The London Underground's Charing Cross, Euston and Hampstead Railway opens.
1969 - The Cuyahoga River catches fire, which triggers a crack-down on pollution in the river.
1990 - Checkpoint Charlie is dismantled in Berlin.
2009 - Eastman Kodak Company announces that it will discontinue sales of the Kodachrome Color Film, concluding its 74-year run as a photography icon.

Also born today:
1757 - George Vancouver, 1887 - Julian Huxley, 1903 - John Dillinger, 1906 - Billy Wilder, 1907 - Mike Todd, 1909 - Maurice Adler, 1919 - Gower Champion, 1922 - Bill Blass, 1936 - Kris Kristofferson, 1941 - Ed Bradley, 1943 - Brit Hume, 1947 - Pete Maravich, 1949 - Meryl Streep, 1949 - Lindsay Wagner, 1953 - Cyndi Lauper, 1954 - Freddie Prinze, 1960 - Tracy Pollan, 1962 - Clyde Drexler and 1964 - Dan Brown.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, June 23 is the 174th day of the year. There are 191 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*And a Very Happy Birthday to hsuthard, 01lyndsay, furniturecovers1, Harrisg44, JMGibbs5, tomlib, henryjo86k, henryjos86k, bobwrtz and leevisp.*_

On this day:
79 - Titus Caesar Vespasianus succeeds his father Vespasianus as tenth Roman Emperor.
1532 - Henry VIII and François I sign a secret treaty against Emperor Charles V.
1611 - The mutinous crew of Henry Hudson's fourth voyage sets Henry, his son and seven loyal crew members adrift in an open boat in what is now Hudson Bay; they are never heard from again.
1713 - The French residents of Acadia are given one year to declare allegiance to Britain or leave Nova Scotia, Canada.
1810 - John Jacob Astor forms the Pacific Fur Company.
1868 - Christopher Latham Sholes receives a patent for Type-Writer.
1926 - The College Board administers the first SAT exam.
1969 - Warren E. Burger is sworn in as chief justice of the United States Supreme Court by retiring chief justice Earl Warren.

Born today:
1894 - Alfred Kinsey, 1927 - Bob Fosse, 1929 - June Carter Cash, 1940 - Wilma Rudolph, 1943 - Vint Cerf, 1946 - Ted Shackelford, 1948 - Luther Kent, 1948 - Clarence Thomas and 1957 - Frances McDormand.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, June 24 is the 175th day of the year. There are 190 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Heather, markjack65, HelloD, nshumate, jasmlance and Dennis Phillips, NoahMullette-Gillman, noyona, noelnichols2 and Jacknjilll.*_

On this day:
1314 - the Battle of Bannockburn concludes with a decisive victory of the Scottish forces led by Robert the Bruce.
1509 - Henry VIII and Catherine of Aragon are crowned King and Queen of England.
1717 - The Premier Grand Lodge of England, the first Masonic Grand Lodge in the world, is founded in London, England.
1939 - Siam is renamed to Thailand by Plaek Pibulsonggram, the country's third prime minister.
1949 - The first Television Western, Hopalong Cassidy, is aired on NBC starring William Boyd.

Also born today:
1842 - Ambrose Bierce, 1893 - Roy O. Disney, 1895 - Jack Dempsey, 1904 - Phil Harris, 1931 - Billy Casper, 1944 - Jeff Beck, 1947 - Mick Fleetwood, 1950 - Mercedes Lackey and 1967 - Sherry Stringfield.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, June 25 is the 176th day of the year. There are 189 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Duncan's Mom, WBrian, bingleins6o, Beekeeping, dncharles and terrym.*_

On this day:
524 - The Franks defeat the Burgundians in the Battle of Vézeronce.
1788 - Virginia becomes the 10th state to ratify the United States Constitution.
1876 - Battle of the Little Bighorn and the death of Lieutenant Colonel George Armstrong Custer.
1950 - The Korean War begins with the invasion of South Korea by North Korea.
1981 - Microsoft is restructured to become an incorporated business in its home state of Washington.

Also born today:
1903 - George Orwell, 1925 - June Lockhart, 1945 - Carly Simon, 1947 - Jimmie Walker, 1954 - Sonia Sotomayor, 1961 - Ricky Gervais and 1963 - George Michael.


----------



## intinst

*6/27/11*
 LibraryGirl, Newt & Ben Dobson
Hope you have a great day!


----------



## geoffthomas

I forgot yesterday, so here it is:
Sunday, June 26 is the 177th day of the year. There are 188 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*debbiego45, Cindy-Lee, micha3lsha, Bobbi, StarGazer, timhallinan, simclif.cardenas, RCcoleinger, Diane Darcy and Gana.*_

On this day:
1284 - the legendary Pied Piper leads 130 children out of Hamelin, Germany
1483 - Richard III is crowned king of England.
1870 - The Christian holiday of Christmas is declared a federal holiday in the United States.
1927 - The Cyclone roller coaster opens on Coney Island.
1959 - The Saint Lawrence Seaway opens, opening North America's Great Lakes to ocean-going ships.
1974 - The Universal Product Code is scanned for the first time to sell a package of Wrigley's chewing gum at the Marsh Supermarket in Troy, Ohio

Also born today:
1824 - Lord Kelvin, 1892 - Pearl S. Buck, 1901 - Stuart Symington, 1904 - Peter Lorre, 1909 - Colonel Tom Parker, 1911 - Babe Didrikson Zaharias, 1969 - Mike Myers, 1970 - Sean Hayes, 1970 - Chris O'Donnell and 1974 - Derek Jeter.


----------



## geoffthomas

Here is today's post:
Monday, June 27 is the 178th day of the year. There are 187 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*LibraryGirl, Newt, amz18, Martharn, Ben Dobson and littledrummerboi.*_

On this day:
1709 - Peter the Great defeats Charles XII of Sweden at the Battle of Poltava.
1967 - The world's first ATM is installed in Enfield, London.
1982 - Space Shuttle Columbia launched from the Kennedy Space Center on the final research and development flight mission, STS-4.

Also born today:
1880 - Helen Keller, 1927 - Bob Keeshan, 1930 - Ross Perot, 1949 - Vera Wang, 1951 - Julia Duffy, 1966 - J. J. Abrams and 1975 - Tobey Maguire.


----------



## intinst

*6/28/11*
deMoMo, stevenjay, mwbbe, Syberg01, Braveart, SchalaZeal, 
Delilah Devlin, Thomas Kelly, Bill Talcot, J.C. Fiske & PBThompson
May you always be young at heart!


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, June 28 is the 179th day of the year. There are 186 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*deMoMo, stevenjay, mwbbe, Toker4l1fe, Syberg01, Braveart, SchalaZeal, Delilah Devlin, smsmarketing, Thomas Kelly, Bill Talcott, J.C. Fiske, angga2654 and PBThompson.*_

On this day:
1838 - The coronation of Victoria of the United Kingdom.
1914 - Franz Ferdinand, Archduke of Austria and his wife Sophie are assassinated in Sarajevo 
1950 - Seoul is captured by troops from North Korea.
1967 - Israel annexes East Jerusalem.

Also born today:
1491 - King Henry VIII of England, 1577 - Peter Paul Rubens, 1703 - John Wesley, 1712 - Jean-Jacques Rousseau, 1902 - Richard Rodgers, 1909 - Eric Ambler, 1926 - Mel Brooks, 1946 - Gilda Radner, 1948 - Kathy Bates, 1960 - John Elway, 1966 - John Cusack, 1966 - Mary Stuart Masterson, 1986 - Kellie Pickler and 1988 - Lacey Schwimmer.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, June 29 is the 180th day of the year. There are 185 days remaining until the end of the year

_*Happy Birthday to Libby Cone, Nick Fox, Elise Logan and Charley29.*_

On this day:
1444 - Skanderbeg defeats an Ottoman invasion force at Torvioll.
1880 - France annexes Tahiti.
1974 - Isabel Perón is sworn in as the first female President of Argentina.

Also born today:
1901 - Nelson Eddy, 1919 - Slim Pickens, 1936 - Harmon Killebrew, 1944 - Gary Busey, 1947 - Richard Lewis and 1978 - Nicole Scherzinger.


----------



## intinst

*6/29/11*
Libby Cone, Nick Fox & Elise Logan


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, June 30 is the 181st day of the year. There are 184 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to MikeD, sramalouf, JamieLynn832002, Ami Braverman, fisherwilliam29, lthrstnsbr693, Broadus, Noramar, stevebooth and ogzy97.*_

On this day:
1859 - French acrobat Charles Blondin crosses Niagara Falls on a tightrope.
1906 - The United States Congress passes the Meat Inspection Act and Pure Food and Drug Act.
1953 - The first Chevrolet Corvette rolls off the assembly line in Flint, Michigan.
1972 - The first leap second is added to the UTC time system.

Also born today:
1803 - Thomas Lovell Beddoes, 1917 - Susan Hayward, 1917 - Lena Horne, 1934 - Harry Blackstone Jr., 1984 - Fantasia Barrino and 1985 - Michael Phelps.


----------



## intinst

6/30/11
sramalouf, JamieLynn832002, Ami Braverman, fisherwilliam29, 
lthrstnsbr693, Broadus, Noramar, stevebooth & ogzy97


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, July 1 is the 182nd day of the year. There are 183 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to LaRita, Bruinboy, jenusmc, horrorauthor, john_a_karr, carlmiller, jbh13md, Wotruba, lyle22, Feste, Natasha, jim07, Joseph Seegitz and suzie00369.*_

On this day:
1520 - La Noche Triste: a joint Mexican Indian force led by the Aztec ruler Cuitláhuac defeat Spanish Conquistadores led by Hernán Cortés.
1863 - American Civil War: the Battle of Gettysburg begins. 
1931 - United Airlines begins service (as Boeing Air Transport). 
1957 - The International Geophysical Year begins. 
1963 - ZIP Codes are introduced for United States mail. 
1979 - Sony introduces the Walkman.

Also born today:
1804 - George Sand, 1902 - William Wyler, 1906 - Estée Lauder, 1925 - Farley Granger, 1931 - Leslie Caron, 1934 - Jamie Farr, 1934 - Jean Marsh, 1941 - Twyla Tharp, 1941 - Twyla Tharp, 1945 - Debbie Harry, 1952 - Dan Aykroyd, 1961 - Diana, Princess of Wales, 1961 - Carl Lewis and 1967 - Pamela Anderson.


----------



## intinst

7/1/11
LaRita, Bruinboy, jenusmc, horrorauthor, john_a_karr, Wotruba, 
lyle22, Feste, Natasha, jim07, Joseph Seegitz, suzie00369


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, July 2 is the 183rd day of the year . There are 182 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to NitroStitch, ukie, Varin, kentuckyliz, candygirl, Lunarmoth, fourniern, LUW, Brian Cowen, RStrong, NicoleIreland02, David Elder, megan van eyck and darrenriddle.*_

_*And special Happy Day to Leslie*_

On this Day:
963 - The imperial army proclaims Nicephorus Phocas Emperor of the Romans on the plains outside Cappadocian Caesarea.
1777 - Vermont becomes the first American territory to abolish slavery. 
1839 - Twenty miles off the coast of Cuba, 53 rebelling African slaves led by Joseph Cinqué take over the slave ship Amistad. 
1881 - Charles J. Guiteau shoots and fatally wounds U.S. President James Garfield
1962 - The first Wal-Mart store opens for business in Rogers, Arkansas. 
1964 - U.S. President Lyndon B. Johnson signs the Civil Rights Act of 1964

Also born today:
1492 - Elizabeth Tudor, 1877 - Hermann Hesse, 1904 - René Lacoste, 1908 - Thurgood Marshall, 1925 - Medgar Evers, 1925 - Patrice Lumumba, 1927 - Brock Peters, 1929 - Imelda Marcos, 1932 - Dave Thomas, 1937 - Richard Petty, 1939 - John H. Sununu, 1942 - Vicente Fox, 1947 - Larry David, 1956 - Jerry Hall, 1970 - Yancy Butler and 1986 - Lindsay Lohan.


----------



## Leslie

Thank you, Geoff.

I also share my birthday with my son's girlfriend, Jocelyn, born 1989!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

For Saturday, July 3 is the 184th day of the year. There are 181 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to davebaxter, Missionary Mama, BrooklynMorris, ohannamartin, GFelIsSa824, Aynoit Ashor, frankeee00, jasonh601 and jameston48.*_

On this day:
1608 - Québec City is founded by Samuel de Champlain.
1863 - U.S. Civil War: The final day of the Battle of Gettysburg culminates with Pickett's Charge.
1884 - Dow Jones and Company publishes its first stock average.
1890 - Idaho is admitted as the 43rd U.S. state.
2006 - Asteroid 2004 XP14 flies within 432,308 kilometres (268,624 mi) of Earth.

Also born today:
1738 - John Singleton Copley, 1878 - George M. Cohan, 1883 - Franz Kafka, 1906 - George Sanders, 1913 - Dorothy Kilgallen, 1930 - Pete Fountain, 1947 - Dave Barry, 1947 - Betty Buckley, 1956 - Montel Williams and 1962 - Tom Cruise.


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Fourth of July - Independence Day.

Monday, July 4 is the 185th day of the year. There are 180 days remaining until the end of the year. The Aphelion, the point in the year when the Earth is farthest from the Sun, occurs around this date.

_*Happy Birthday to Neversleepsawink, cjpatrick, arachel001, thomzdty, howard001, dutcd101, humanoid, annehd85, PriscillaSarwan, alice809, katy32, KrisRivers, moeegal and John M. Dow.*_

On this day:
1054 - A supernova is observed by the Chinese, the Arabs and possibly Amerindians near the star Tauri. For several months it remains bright enough to be seen during the day. Its remnants form the Crab Nebula.
1776 - American Revolution: the United States Declaration of Independence is adopted by the Second Continental Congress
1817 - At Rome, New York, United States, construction on the Erie Canal begins.
1862 - Lewis Carroll tells Alice Liddell a story that would grow into Alice's Adventures in Wonderland and its sequels.
1865 - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland is published.
1939 - Lou Gehrig, recently diagnosed with Amyotrophic lateral sclerosis, tells a crowd at Yankee Stadium that he considers himself "The luckiest man on the face of the earth" as he announces his retirement from major league baseball.
1997 - NASA's Pathfinder space probe lands on the surface of Mars.

Also born today:
1804 - Nathaniel Hawthorne, 1816 - Hiram Walker, 1826 - Stephen Foster, 1872 - Calvin Coolidge, 1882 - Louis B. Mayer, 1883 - Rube Goldberg, 1911 - Mitch Miller, 1918 - Ann Landers, 1918 - Abigail Van Buren, 1924 - Eva Marie Saint, 1927 - Gina Lollobrigida and 1927 - Neil Simon.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, July 5 is the 186th day of the year. There are 179 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to nancygrace, alprojam, minaren, p010ne, Stephen Prata, sh4rgon39, JETaylor, MelodyJane, jamejane090, jroseallister and thomaskcarpenter.*_

On this day:
1687 - Isaac Newton publishes Philosophiæ Naturalis Principia Mathematica.
1865 - The Salvation Army is founded in the East End of London, England.
1937 - Spam, the luncheon meat, is introduced into the market by the Hormel Foods Corporation.
1946 - The bikini is re-introduced in Paris, France (it was a Roman invention).

Also born today:
1547 - Garzia de' Medici, 1801 - David Farragut, 1810 - P.T. Barnum, 1853 - Cecil Rhodes, 1902 - Henry Cabot Lodge, Jr., 1904 - Milburn Stone, 1928 - Warren Oates,1936 - Shirley Knight, 1950 - Huey Lewis, 1963 - Edie Falco and 1996 - Dolly the Sheep, the first cloned mammal.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, July 6 is the 187th day of the year. There are 178 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to tedsan, Lcky24, PaulGuy, AlexJouJou, ericbt, joeybuckner, myaffordablefur, zeharper, and jennyt82.*_

On this day:
1189 - Richard I "the Lionheart" is crowned King of England. 
1483 - Richard III is crowned King of England. 
1885 - Louis Pasteur successfully tests his vaccine against rabies.
1933 - The first Major League Baseball All-Star Game is played in Chicago's Comiskey Park. 
1957 - John Lennon meets Paul McCartney at a fete in Woolton.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, July 7 is the 188th day of the year. There are 177 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Magpie, Randolphlalonde, Alle Meine Entchen, angelicaj, brndms2012, nikkiwrite80, janelle2009, jkmp2012, brthspply1, schmeitheart302, Elizagarn, ashily24pit, custom886, am4zing6al, hostingplan, JBerry_80, billbakus, Cryst85L, Andrea_c555, JWashington81, wdebsib7, sardeen453, Jennysun90, beaujewelry, jewelryvogue, ninjafly7, joetraff, lindanexs751, JarredDoueal1, GrYgR8989, CharlesWWW001 & KEVad0012*_
and:
rita_coleman19, hdevgilf, waynedobson101, SanDiegops, Alektrablue, jeremyaaron, JWashinton81, waremanagement, ackimmeyer, belindashort, stainleycook, JohneyKSampson, Kirby, Geneva, ranisharma, josefred, andyross1, Lynd0n, Mariah2010, Steven Janney, G0dwin, PacificPalisadesRealtor, Stafinflamink45, lisacarol, Crustociolipe, fawn34, mark68wel, ivanross, Nickson21, caley29, floraross, olivialuz, yeahsam51, daniel77, robertmith, Ariel2010 (2004), eedwinmwwatkins, deannguyen, Book Worm, dylandale, andersenshawna61, dmburnett, kylejohn, robertlinda, jaideeproy, almahill, Carlosluz, ericdavis, pauleastma, theresawglenn1, ernajames, Jackley2011 (2004), asterling98n3, powertri08, Brieana976, pkarric4vb, rickmay, arevdia, henrymills, Carrlly971, jjameskddotson, justindinos, lizhow, ryanmills, furniuk276 (2004), kingkong30, rosemorgan, lena0101 and cygnusprime.

On this day:
1456 - A retrial verdict acquits Joan of Arc of heresy 25 years after her death. 
1928 - Sliced bread is sold for the first time by the Chillicothe Baking Company of Chillicothe, Missouri. It is described as "the greatest forward step in the baking industry since bread was wrapped". T
1947 - Alleged and disputed Roswell UFO incident.

Also born today:
1860 - Gustav Mahler, 1887 - Marc Chagall, 1899 - George Cukor, 1907 - Robert A. Heinlein, 1921 - Ezzard Charles, 1922 - Pierre Cardin, 1924 - Mary Ford, 1927 - Doc Severinsen, 1931 - David Eddings, 1940 - Ringo Starr, 1943 - Joel Siegel, 1949 - Shelley Duvall, 1959 - Billy Campbell, 1959 - Jessica Hahn, 1972 - Lisa Leslie and 1980 - Michelle Kwan.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, July 8 is the 189th day of the year. There are 176 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to blmnewday, ShoeBabeNY, andyadler, Tms45821, MichaelEdits, JL Bryan, PaulStirling82, AlexArmstrong82, Colin T Nelson.*_

On this day:
1497 - Vasco da Gama sets sail on the first direct European voyage to India. 
1853 - Commodore Perry sails into Tokyo Bay. 
1889 - The first issue of the Wall Street Journal is published.
1907 - Florenz Ziegfeld staged his first Follies on the roof of the New York Theater in New York City.

Also born today:
1839 - John D. Rockefeller, 1907 - George W. Romney, 1908 - NeFlson A. Rockefeller, 1914 - Billy Eckstine, 1918 - Craig Stevens, 1933 - Marty Feldman, 1935 - Steve Lawrence, 1944 - Jeffrey Tambor, 1949 - Wolfgang Puck, 1951 - Anjelica Huston, 1958 - Kevin Bacon, 1968 - Billy Crudup, 1970 - Beck and 1998 - Jaden Smith.


----------



## geoffthomas

Hey there special Happy Birthday Greetings on this Saturday to Crebel and Intinst.

Hope you have a great day, guys.

July 9 is the 190th day of the year. There are 175 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to witchirsh, crca56, crebel, intinst, frazzm737, jessica09 , Arthur Slade and JayBell.*_

On this day:
1540 - King Henry VIII of England annuls his marriage to his fourth wife, Anne of Cleves. 
1922 - Johnny Weissmuller swims the 100 meters freestyle in 58.6 seconds breaking the world swimming record and the 'minute barrier'. 
1947 - The engagement of Britain's Princess Elizabeth to Lt. Philip Mountbatten is announced. 
1962 - Andy Warhol's Campbell's Soup Cans exhibition opens at the Ferus Gallery in Los Angeles.

Also born today:
1916 - Edward Heath, 1927 - Ed Ames, 1928 - Vince Edwards, 1929 - Lee Hazlewood, 1932 - Donald Rumsfeld, 1938 - Brian Dennehy, 1942 - Richard Roundtree, 1945 - Dean R. Koontz, 1947 - O.J. Simpson, 1952 - John Tesh, 1955 - Jimmy Smits, 1956 - Tom Hanks, 1957 - Kelly McGillis, 1964 - Courtney Love, 1971 - Marc Andreessen, 1976 - Fred Savage and 1982 - Ashly DelGrosso.


----------



## intinst

Thank you, Geoff!


----------



## crebel

Thanks Geoff!  It has been a wonderful day, and your good wishes make it even better.


----------



## spotsmom

Happy Birthday, Chris!!!!  Hope you are having a wonderful day!!


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday Heather!

Saturday, July 10 is the 191st day of the year. There are 174 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to ljloula, cohenspire, Lady Mahogany, kindlekitten, dahoover, booktrvler, jeffjohns, mallroad247, j3nj0hn and philodice.*_

On this day:
1553 - Lady Jane Grey takes the throne of England.
1859 - Big Ben rings for the first time.
1890 - Wyoming is admitted as the 44th U.S. state.
1913 - Death Valley, California hits 134 °F (~56.7 °C), the highest temperature recorded in the United States.
1962 - Telstar, the world's first communications satellite, is launched into orbit.

Also born today:
1509 - John Calvin, 1871 - Marcel Proust, 1899 - John Gilbert, 1903 - John Wyndham, 1917 - Don Herbert(better known as Mr. Wizard), 1920 - David Brinkley, 1921 - Jake LaMotta, 1921 - Eunice Kennedy Shriver, 1923 - Earl Hamner Jr., 1926 - Fred Gwynne, 1931 - Nick Adams, 1943 - Arthur Ashe, 1946 - Sue Lyon, 1947 - Arlo Guthrie and 1980 - Jessica Simpson.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, July 11 is the 192nd day of the year. There are 173 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to kindlegurl, tachydactyl, buckscountypub, verab123, deniseacree234 and gjsx51.*_

On this day:
1796 - The United States takes possession of Detroit from Great Britain under terms of the Jay Treaty.
1804 - Vice President of the United States Aaron Burr mortally wounds former Secretary of the Treasury Alexander Hamilton in a duel.
1859 - A Tale of Two Cities by Charles Dickens is published.
1914 - Babe Ruth makes his debut in Major league baseball.
1960 - To Kill a Mockingbird by Harper Lee is first published.

Also born today:
1274 - Robert the Bruce, 1767 - John Quincy Adams, 1892 - Thomas Mitchell, 1899 - E. B. White, 1913 - Cordwainer Smith, 1920 - Yul Brynner, 1931 - Tab Hunter, 1949 - Liona Boyd, 1950 - Bonnie Pointer, 1956 - Sela Ward and 1959 - Richie Sambora.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, July 12 is the 193rd day of the year. There are 172 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Anatomylady, SpearsII, 2cc, amanda_hocking, wellharbor35, p261i9k4, dreimiller, fchin22, alexazarate, bcrtj457, .jime, PegasusOpera, tamara11, maxviral2010, andria143, oliversanders, april182, mary182, Violet Yates, harold1261, haroldmcman, anastacia86 and HarryDwight58.*_

On this day:
1543 - King Henry VIII of England marries his sixth and last wife, Catherine Parr.
1562 - Fray Diego de Landa, acting Bishop of Yucatan, burns the sacred books of the Maya. 
1862 - The Medal of Honor is authorized by the United States Congress. 
1962 - The Rolling Stones perform their first ever concert, at the Marquee Club in London.

Also born today:
1730 - Josiah Wedgwood, 1817 - Henry David Thoreau, 1854 - George Eastman, 1864 - George Washington Carver, 1886 - Jean Hersholt, 1895 - Buckminster Fuller, 1895 - Oscar Hammerstein II, 1908 - Milton Berle, 1917 - Andrew Wyeth, 1925 - Roger Smith, 1934 - Van Cliburn, 1937 - Bill Cosby, 1943 - Christine McVie, 1948 - Richard Simmons, 1948 - Jay Thomas, 1951 - Cheryl Ladd, 1956 - Sandi Patty and 1971 - Kristi Yamaguchi.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, July 13 is the 194th day of the year. There are 171 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Figment, Kinderella, Aravis60, NewZedOrder, depetey, kawfee67, HealthLeads, WordProviders and LaurenHidden.*_

On this day:
1573 - Eighty Years' War: the Siege of Haarlem ends after seven months.
1923 - The Hollywood Sign is officially dedicated in the hills above Hollywood, Los Angeles.
1985 - The Live Aid benefit concert takes place in London and Philadelphia.

Also born today:
100 BC - Julius Caesar, 1864 - John Jacob Astor IV, 1913 - Dave Garroway, 1928 - Bob Crane, 1935 - Jack Kemp, 1940 - Patrick Stewart, 1942 - Harrison Ford, 1946 - Cheech Marin, 1948 - Tony Kornheiser, 1954 - Louise Mandrell,


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Bastille Day!

Thursday, July 14 is the 195th day of the year. There are 170 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to thejackylking #884, OhioKat, jackson9071, airmbul, Mike017, leazger, leawells23, Fire01, BookBeast, oldsmokey1940, peterbob, R. H. Watson and spiritualtramp.*_

On this day:
1223 - Louis VIII becomes King of France upon the death of his father, Philip II of France.
1771 - Foundation of the Mission San Antonio de Padua in modern California by the Franciscan friar Junípero Serra.
1789 - French Revolution: citizens of Paris storm the Bastille and free seven prisoners.
1881 - Billy the Kid is shot and killed by Pat Garrett outside Fort Sumner.
1900 - Armies of the Eight-Nation Alliance capture Tientsin during the Boxer Rebellion.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, July 15 is the 196th day of the year. There are 169 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Danariel, jazzi, Dan, Dimitri777, AlexLI-76, jhendereson, rubininfield, John Hines Jr, GeorginA824, williegeraci20 and khutler.*_

On this day:
1099 - First Crusade: Christian soldiers take the Church of the Holy Sepulchre in Jerusalem after the final assault of a difficult siege.
1799 - The Rosetta Stone is found in the Egyptian village of Rosetta by French Captain Pierre-François Bouchard 
1870 - Reconstruction era of the United States: Georgia becomes the last of the former Confederate states to be readmitted to the Union.
1916 - In Seattle, Washington, William Boeing and George Conrad Westervelt incorporate Pacific Aero Products (later renamed Boeing).
1959 - The steel strike of 1959 begins, leading to significant importation of foreign steel for the first time in United States history.
2003 - AOL Time Warner disbands Netscape Communications Corporation. The Mozilla Foundation is established on the same day.

Also born today:
1606 - Rembrandt, 1779 - Clement Clarke Moore, 1925 - Philip Carey, 1938 - Barry Goldwater Jr., 1939 - Patrick Wayne, 1946 - Linda Ronstadt, 1952 - Terry O'Quinn, 1961 - Forest Whitaker, 1963 - Brigitte Nielsen and 1973 - Brian Austin Green.


----------



## Deb G

Happy birthday everyone!!!


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, July 16 is the 197th day of the year. There are 168 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to RhondaRN, estherlane16, Amiedoll, Fred00, mine, Chris71, Steven R. Drennon, jodiroberts821, VanHellsing, Jason Kristopher and cassiejr.*_

On This Day:
622 - The beginning of the Islamic calendar.
1377 - Coronation of Richard II of England.
1769 - Father Junipero Serra founds California's first mission, Mission San Diego de Alcalá. It evolves into the city of San Diego.
1941 - Joe DiMaggio hits safely for the 56th consecutive game, a streak that still stands as a MLB record.
1945 - Manhattan Project: the Atomic Age begins when the United States successfully detonates a plutonium-based test nuclear weapon at the Trinity site near Alamogordo, New Mexico.
1951 - The Catcher in the Rye by J.D. Salinger is published for the first time by Little, Brown and Company.
1999 - John F. Kennedy, Jr., piloting a Piper aircraft, dies when his plane crashes into the Atlantic Ocean.

Also Born Today:
1723 - Joshua Reynolds, 1888 - Shoeless Joe Jackson, 1907 - Orville Redenbacher, 1907 - Barbara Stanwyck, 1911 - Ginger Rogers, 1924 - Bess Myerson, 1928 - Robert Sheckley, 1958 - Michael Flatley, 1963 - Phoebe Cates, 1967 - Will Ferrell and 1971 - Corey Feldman.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, July 17 is the 198th day of the yearr. There are 167 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to krissynae, janita, PCBsmith, posporo, rhodz22, Gingy, Jdswifey, greging1, vanwade2, blurbshop.com, pureheavenduh, jeanne29 and everyones favorite KB author, Michael R. Hicks! (mine too)*_

On this day:
1203 - The Fourth Crusade captures Constantinople by assault.
1762 - Catherine II becomes tsar of Russia upon the murder of Peter III of Russia.
1918 - Cheka, on the orders of the Bolshevik Party, murders Tsar Nicholas II of Russia and his immediate family and retainers.
1955 - Disneyland televises its grand opening in Anaheim, California.
1997 - The F.W. Woolworth Company closes after 117 years in business.

Also born today:
1763 - John Jacob Astor, 1889 - Erle Stanley Gardner, 1899 - James Cagney, 1912 - Art Linkletter, 1917 - Phyllis Diller, 1917 - Lou Boudreau, 1935 - Diahann Carroll, 1935 - Donald Sutherland, 1951 - Lucie Arnaz, 1952 - David Hasselhoff and 1954 - Angela Merkel.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, July 18 is the 199th day of the year. There are 166 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to bg816am, OwlEyez, monkeykong, grinder51a, Southernbelle07, skullearphones87 and cheriedesues.*_

On this day:
1870 - The First Vatican Council decrees the dogma of papal infallibility.
1925 - Adolf Hitler publishes his personal manifesto Mein Kampf.
1968 - The Intel Corporation is founded in Santa Clara, California
1976 - Nadia Comăneci became the first person in Olympic Games history to score a perfect 10 in gymnastics at the 1976 Summer Olympics.

Also born today:
1811 - William Makepeace Thackeray, 1903 - Chill Wills, 1906 - S. I. Hayakawa, 1909 - Andrei Gromyko, 1909 - Harriet Nelson, 1911 - Hume Cronyn, 1913 - Red Skelton, 1918 - Nelson Mandela, 1921 - John Glenn, 1929 - Dick Button, 1940 - James Brolin, 1940 - Joe Torre, 1954 - Ricky Skaggs, 1967 - Vin Diesel, 1971 - Penny Hardaway and 1980 - Kristen Bell.


----------



## telracs

Hey, it's Susan in VA's birthday........

so let's sing together...


Spoiler



happy birthday to you
happy birthday to you
you look like a monkey
which is fortunate, because we like monkeys...


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, July 19 is the 200th day of the year. There are 165 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to noblesrus, Mom2AshEmBella, Denny Swartzlander, craigarnoff123, donnaleecomer, warlocked123, sharla734thompson, 4dprefect, willsmurrey, zazzlez, Alicia P, olivierchua and Susan in VA!*_

Not only is it the birthday of one of my favorite people: Susan, but it is also the birthday of Leslie's daughter Hannah.

On this day:
1553 - Lady Jane Grey is replaced by Mary I of England as Queen of England after only nine days of reign.
1692 - Salem Witch Trials: five women are hanged for witchcraft in Salem, Massachusetts.
1848 - A two-day Women's Rights Convention opens in Seneca Falls, New York; there the "Bloomers" are introduced.
1879 - Doc Holliday kills for the first time after a man shoots up his New Mexico saloon.
1963 - Joe Walker flies a North American X-15 to a record altitude of 106,010 metres (347,800 feet) on X-15 Flight 90.

Also born today:
1814 - Samuel Colt, 1834 - Edgar Degas, 1860 - Lizzie Borden, 1865 - Charles Horace Mayo, 1896 - A. J. Cronin, 1922 - George McGovern, 1924 - Pat Hingle, 1941 - Vikki Carr and 1962 - Anthony Edwards.


----------



## Susan in VA

... and don't forget Ilie Nastase. 


Thank you, Geoff.  

And scarlet, I knew I could count on you for something snarky...


----------



## intinst

Did someone say there would be cake?








Happy Birthday, Susan in VA !​


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> ... and don't forget Ilie Nastase.
> 
> Thank you, Geoff.
> 
> And scarlet, I knew I could count on you for something snarky...


it could have been worse. trust me, it could have been MUCH worse....


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> Did someone say there would be cake?​




Thank you! There was indeed cake.... colorful, isn't it?


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, July 20 is the 201st day of the year. There are 164 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to hookedonkindle, domferrodz, David McAfee, ashleygow, Mobydickulous, M.R. Mathias, Nick Holland - author, ayami, MarkJeffrey, asanand13 and TiffanyLovering.*_

On this day:
1881 - Sioux Chief Sitting Bull leads the last of his people in surrender to United States troops at Fort Buford, North Dakota.
1903 - Ford Motor Company ships its first car.
1928 - The government of Hungary issues a decree ordering Gypsies to end their nomadic ways, settle permanently in one place, and subject themselves to the same laws and taxes as other Hungarians.
1968 - Special Olympics founded.
1969 - Apollo 11 successfully lands on the Moon at 20:17 UTC on July 20.
1973 - Bruce Lee died.
1976 - Hank Aaron hits his 755th home run, the final home run of his career.

Also born today:
356 BCE - Alexander the Great, 1304 - Francesco Petrarch, 1822 - Gregor Mendel, 1919 - Sir Edmund Hillary, 1933 - Cormac McCarthy, 1936 - Barbara Mikulski, 1938 - Dame Diana Rigg, 1938 - Natalie Wood, 1945 - Kim Carnes, 1947 - Carlos Santana, 1958 - Billy Mays, 1973 - Omar Epps, 1980 - Gisele Bündchen and 1988 - Julianne Hough.


----------



## intinst

Happy Birthday
Scarlet!


----------



## intinst

KrisS, wilsondm2, VincentZandri, angeljnes, 
OH! SARA, Chris B, ruse, lettiebar21
Hope you got something special as well!


----------



## intinst

pidgeon92
It's your Birthday, chow down!







[/size]​


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, July 21 is the 202nd day of the year. There are 163 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to KrisS, wilsondm2, angeljnes, OH! SARA, Chris B, ruse, lettiebar21, pidgeon92 and scarlet.*_

On this day:
356 BC - Herostratus sets fire to the Temple of Artemis in Ephesus, one of the Seven Wonders of the World.
1865 - In the market square of Springfield, Missouri, Wild Bill Hickok shoots and kills Davis Tutt, regarded as the first western showdown.
1925 - Scopes Trial: In Dayton, Tennessee, high school biology teacher John T. Scopes is found guilty of teaching evolution in class and fined $100.
1969 - Neil Armstrong and Edwin "Buzz" Aldrin become the first men to walk on the Moon, during the Apollo 11 mission.
1997 - The fully restored USS Constitution (aka Old Ironsides) celebrates her 200th birthday by setting sail for the first time in 116 years.

Also born today:
1899 - Ernest Hemingway, 1911 - Marshall McLuhan, 1920 - Isaac Stern, 1924 - Don Knotts, 1926 - Norman Jewison, 1938 - Janet Reno, 1939 - John Negroponte, 1948 - Cat Stevens, 1948 - Garry Trudeau, 1951 - Robin Williams, 1957 - Jon Lovitz, 1968 - Brandi Chastain and 1989 - Chelsie Hightower.


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Happy Birthday
> Scarlet!


hey, who took the first slice?

thanks intinst!


----------



## drenee

I'd guess intinst.  Wasn't me.


----------



## geoffthomas

It wasn't me either.
I know how much Scarlet loves her chocolate.
And I would never take a piece from her cake without her offering it.

Just sayin.....


----------



## telracs

drenee said:


> I'd guess intinst. Wasn't me.





geoffthomas said:


> It wasn't me either.
> I know how much Scarlet loves her chocolate.
> And I would never take a piece from her cake without her offering it.
> 
> Just sayin.....


Okay, you can both have a slice of the cake. we need whip cream.


----------



## geoffthomas

Ask the kitty from yesterday.
IntInst provided some for Susan.


----------



## intinst

scarlet said:


> hey, who took the first slice?
> 
> thanks intinst!


Had to make sure it was good enough for you, Scarlet.


----------



## intinst

jimp1947, JimC1946, 1MitchRibak, DannieGirl22, celinapeters15, 
walterhays02, ninacole173, paulbrun86, pamwilson025, Mooncat, 
DaveW, erniegarner, superbuzz, rlbaK000, CocoaDragonfly
Happy Birthday to all of you


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, July 22 is the 203rd day of the year. There are 162 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to jimp1947, JimC1946, 1MitchRibak, DannieGirl22, celinapeters15, walterhays02, !Limesat, ninacole173, paulbrun86, , Mooncat, DaveW, erniegarner, superbuzz, rlbaK000, CocoaDragonfly and pamwilson025.*_

On this day:
1587 - A second group of English settlers arrives on Roanoke Island off North Carolina to re-establish the deserted colony.
1933 - Wiley Post becomes the first person to fly solo around the world
1934 - Outside Chicago's Biograph Theater, "Public Enemy No. 1" John Dillinger is mortally wounded by FBI agents.

Also born today:
1849 - Emma Lazarus, 1890 - Rose Fitzgerald Kennedy, 1898 - Stephen Vincent Benét, 1908 - Amy Vanderbilt, 1923 - Bob Dole, 1928 - Orson Bean, 1932 - Oscar De la Renta, 1936 - Tom Robbins, 1939 - Terence Stamp, 1940 - Alex Trebek, 1943 - Bobby Sherman, 1946 - Danny Glover, 1950 - S. E. Hinton, 1955 - Willem Dafoe and 1964 - David Spade.


----------



## intinst

*7/23/11*
JenRichard, jeffthomas, mrs_lecavalier, KarenAtkinson, 
peterratcliffe, DanaV, minerva23, astero23, edwinkramer
Happy Birthday Everyone!
Can we eat now?


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, July 23 is the 204th day of the year. There are 161 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to JenRichard, jeffthomas, mrs_lecavalier, KarenAtkinson, peterratcliffe, DanaV, minerva23, astero23 and edwinkramer.*_

On this day:
1903 - The Ford Motor Company sells its first car.
1952 - General Muhammad Naguib leads the Free Officers Movement (formed by Gamal Abdel Nasser, the real power behind the coup) in overthrowing King Farouk of Egypt.
1962 - Telstar relays the first publicly transmitted, live trans-Atlantic television program, featuring Walter Cronkite.
1986 - In London, Prince Andrew, Duke of York marries Sarah Ferguson at Westminster Abbey.

Also born today:
1885 - Georges V. Matchabelli, 1888 - Raymond Chandler, 1892 - Haile Selassie, 1894 - Arthur Treacher, 1914 - Virgil Finlay, 1918 - Pee Wee Reese, 1936 - Don Drysdale, 1938 - Ronny Cox, 1940 - Don Imus, 1947 - Gardner Dozois, 1961 - Woody Harrelson, 1962 - Eriq La Salle, 1965 - Slash, 1967 - Philip Seymour Hoffman, 1970 - Charisma Carpenter, 1973 - Monica Lewinsky, 1974 - Maurice Greene and 1989 - Daniel Radcliffe.


----------



## intinst

*7/24/11*
KCFoggin, Reyn, VictorArnette, calmriver
Wishing you all a very


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, July 24 is the 205th day of the year. There are 160 days remaining until the end of the year.
_*
Happy Birthday to KCFoggin, Reyn, gregwilson, robinjackson499, blessy11, CassidyTurner, jgauza, utok69, VictorArnette, soksok1, cleveland123, Landers24, calmriver, paulmccarthy, ramon24S and joshuacorin.*_

On this day:
1567 - Mary, Queen of Scots, is forced to abdicate and replaced by her 1-year-old son James VI.
1823 - Slavery is abolished in Chile.
1901 - O. Henry is released from prison in Austin, Texas after serving three years for embezzlement from a bank.
2005 - Lance Armstrong wins his seventh consecutive Tour de France.

Also born today:
1783 - Simón Bolívar, 1802 - Alexandre Dumas, père, 1878 - Lord Dunsany, 1897 - Amelia Earhart, 1900 - Zelda Fitzgerald, 1936 - Ruth Buzzi, 1942 - Chris Sarandon, 1951 - Lynda Carter, 1957 - Pam Tillis, 1963 - Karl Malone, 1964 - Barry Bonds, 1968 - Kristin Chenoweth, 1969 - Jennifer Lopez and 1982 - Anna Paquin.


----------



## intinst

7/25/11
BarryJ & Chuck Heintzelman
Wishing you a very Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, July 25 is the 206th day of the year. There are 159 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to BarryJ, janlyndon09, gwnmuffe, JHON0000, wmcfer17, VonShrapnel, Chuck Heintzelman and bohol84.*_

On this day:
306 - Constantine I is proclaimed Roman emperor by his troops.
1547 - Henry II of France is crowned.
1797 - Horatio Nelson loses more than 300 men and his right arm during the failed conquest attempt of Tenerife (Spain).
1868 - Wyoming becomes a United States territory.
1946 - At Club 500 in Atlantic City, New Jersey, Dean Martin and Jerry Lewis stage their first show as a comedy team.
1965 - Bob Dylan goes electric as he plugs in at the Newport Folk Festival, signaling a major change in folk and rock music.

Also born today:
1894 - Walter Brennan, 1914 - Woody Strode, 1923 - Estelle Getty, 1954 - Walter Payton and 1967 - Matt LeBlanc.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, July 26 is the 207th day of the year. There are 158 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Pauline, Catherine M. Wilson, chari3ce, TJ Perkins, JudyRicks, YellaCourt, brimus, jenbantilan04, MillyS, elizabeth24, therese25, althea73, Ann Chambers, reno0592 and bama0101.*_

On this day:
1309 - Henry VII is recognized King of the Romans by Pope Clement V.
1788 - New York ratifies the United States Constitution and becomes the 11th state of the United States.
1908 - United States Attorney General Charles Joseph Bonaparte issues an order to immediately staff the Office of the Chief Examiner (later renamed the Federal Bureau of Investigation).
1977 - The National Assembly of Quebec imposes the use of French as the official language of the provincial government.

Also born today:
1856 - George Bernard Shaw, 1894 - Aldous Huxley, 1895 - Gracie Allen, 1909 - Vivian Vance, 1922 - Blake Edwards, 1922 - Jason Robards, 1923 - Jan Berenstain, 1923 - Hoyt Wilhelm, 1928 - Stanley Kubrick, 1943 - Mick Jagger, 1945 - Helen Mirren, 1956 - Dorothy Hamill, 1959 - Kevin Spacey, 1964 - Sandra Bullock and 1973 - Kate Beckinsale.


----------



## intinst

*7/26/11*
Pauline, Catherine M. Wilson, chari3ce, TJ Perkins, JudyRicks, YellaCourt, brimus, 
jenbantilan04, MillyS, elizabeth24, therese25, althea73, Ann Chambers, reno0592, bama0101
Wishing you all a very Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, July 27 is the 208th day of the year. There are 157 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to kwajkat, JetJammer, Dazark, lacemad, EricaJennings and raymondgoolsby*_

On this day:
1789 - The first U.S. federal government agency, the Department of Foreign Affairs, is established (it will be renamed Department of State).
1794 - French Revolution: Maximilien Robespierre is arrested after encouraging the execution of more than 17,000 "enemies of the Revolution".
1921 - Researchers at the University of Toronto led by biochemist Frederick Banting announce the discovery of the hormone insulin.
1995 - The Korean War Veterans Memorial is dedicated in Washington, D.C..

Also born today:
1824 - Alexandre Dumas, 1905 - Leo Durocher, 1916 - Keenan Wynn, 1922 - Norman Lear, 1931 - Jerry Van ****, 1944 - Bobbie Gentry, 1948 - Peggy Fleming, 1949 - Maureen McGovern and 1975 - Alex Rodriguez.


----------



## intinst

7/27/11
kwajkat, JetJammer, lacemad, Dazark, 
EricaJennings & raymondgoolsby


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, July 28 is the 209th day of the year. There are 156 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to disney_mommy, dexrice, hector01, Lizz, Stryker, kyla1001, CynthiaGraham, bennettmunoz, songsurgeonver3, carmineglenn, emsr18, jacky08 and Perfume623.*_

On this day:
1540 - Thomas Cromwell is executed at the order of Henry VIII of England on charges of treason.
1540 - Henry marries his fifth wife, Catherine Howard, on the same day.
1609 - Bermuda is first settled by survivors of the English ship Sea Venture en route to Virginia.
1973 - 600,000 people attend a rock festival at the Watkins Glen International Raceway.
1996 - The remains of a prehistoric man are discovered near Kennewick, Washington.

Also born today:
1866 - Beatrix Potter, 1901 - Rudy Vallee, 1907 - Earl Tupper, 1929 - Jacqueline Kennedy Onassis, 1943 - Bill Bradley, 1948 - Sally Struthers, 1964 - Lori Loughlin and 1972 - Elizabeth Berkley.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, July 29 is the 210th day of the year. There are 155 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Luckymomx4, kellyabell, Pea, karinam78, Movingreviews, Evil Avatar, LilBigBug, Rhonda2010, Holly A Hook, raschatz and katucker.*_

*and my friend, julieannfelicity*

On this day:
1588 - English naval forces under the command of Lord Charles Howard and Sir Francis Drake defeat the Spanish Armada.
1836 - Inauguration of the Arc de Triomphe in Paris.
1957 - The International Atomic Energy Agency is established.
1981 - A worldwide television audience of over 700 million people watch the wedding of Charles, Prince of Wales, and Lady Diana Spencer

Also born today:
1805 - Alexis de Tocqueville, 1869 - Booth Tarkington, 1885 - Theda Bara, 1892 - William Powell, 1905 - Clara Bow, 1905 - Dag Hammarskjöld, 1907 - Melvin Belli, 1924 - Robert Horton, 1936 - Elizabeth Dole, 1938 - Peter Jennings, 1953 - Ken Burns, 1966 - Martina McBride and 1972 - Wil Wheaton.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, July 30 is the 211th day of the year. There are 154 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to ShadowKatmandu, moegammad, DmslinaDrtyDrss, Suenammi, KristieCook and rediner01.*_

On this day:
762 - Baghdad is founded by caliph Al-Mansur.
1619 - In Jamestown, Virginia, the first representative assembly in the Americas, the House of Burgesses, convenes for the first time.
1733 - The first Masonic Grand Lodge in the future United States is constituted in Massachusetts.
1930 - In Montevideo, Uruguay wins the first Football World Cup.
1975 - Jimmy Hoffa disappears from the parking lot of the Machus Red Fox restaurant in Bloomfield Hills, Michigan
2003 - In Mexico, the last 'old style' Volkswagen Beetle rolls off the assembly line.

Also born today:
1818 - Emily Brontë, 1863 - Henry Ford, 1890 - Casey Stengel, 1929 - Sid Krofft, 1933 - Edd Byrnes, 1934 - Bud Selig, 1936 - Buddy Guy, 1940 - Sir Clive Sinclair, 1941 - Paul Anka, 1947 - Arnold Schwarzenegger, 1954 - Ken Olin, 1956 - Delta Burke, 1961 - Laurence Fishburne, 1963 - Lisa Kudrow, 1964 - Vivica A. Fox, 1974 - Hilary Swank and 1977 - Jaime Pressly.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, July 31 is the 212th day of the year. There are 153 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Owlchica4259, menorah, Velvet Elvis, solstad, Gisaco, lockoutmonkey, ToolPackinMama and emorygreer.*_

On this day:
30 BC - Battle of Alexandria: Mark Antony achieves a minor victory over Octavian's forces, but most of his army subsequently deserts, leading to his suicide.
781 - The oldest recorded eruption of Mt. Fuji 
904 - Thessalonica falls to the Arabs, who destroy the city.
1492 - The Jews are expelled from Spain when the Alhambra Decree takes effect.
1930 - The radio mystery program The Shadow is aired for the first time.

Also born today:
1867 - Sebastian S. Kresge, 1911 - George Liberace, 1912 - Milton Friedman, 1919 - Curt Gowdy, 1939 - France Nuyen, 1951 - Evonne Goolagong, 1958 - Mark Cuban, 1962 - Wesley Snipes, and 1965 - J. K. Rowling.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Most importantly. . . . .it's Harry Potter's Birthday.


----------



## telracs

Ann in Arlington said:


> Most importantly. . . . .it's Harry Potter's Birthday.


So she used her own birthday for Harry's.... makes it easy to remember...


----------



## intinst

*8/1//11*
Leseratte, 3boysnagirl, TravelingErika, ashley01,
tubaplyr_89 & rittsi
Wishing you all a very


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, August 1 is the 213th day of the year. There are 152 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Leseratte, 3boysnagirl, TravelingErika, rainaa, ashley01, tubaplyr_89, rittsi, Daviliot and SWP.*_

On this day:
30 BC - Octavian (later known as Augustus) enters Alexandria, Egypt, bringing it under the control of the Roman Republic.
1619 - First African slaves arrive in Jamestown, Virginia.
1831 - A new London Bridge opens.
1876 - Colorado is admitted as the 38th U.S. state.
1902 - The United States buys the rights to the Panama Canal from France.
1944 - Anne Frank makes the last entry in her diary.
1967 - Israel annexes East Jerusalem.

Also born today:
10 BC - Claudius, 1770 - William Clark, 1779 - Francis Scott Key, 1819 - Herman Melville, 1843 - Robert Todd Lincoln, 1901 - Pancho Villa, 1933 - Dom DeLuise, 1936 - Yves Saint Laurent, 1942 - Jerry Garcia and 1973 - Tempestt Bledsoe.


----------



## intinst

*8/2/11*
cattusbabe, radiantmeg, mtcoco, Dawsburg,
Lisztener, stacydan, cavaughan, freelantzer,
Brian Work, Roger Knights & 
Grand Canyon Donkey Tours


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, August 2 is the 214th day of the year. There are 151 days remaining until the end of the year.

*Happy Birthday to cattusbabe, radiantmeg, mtcoco, Dawsburg, Lisztener, stacydan, cavaughan, martha570, freelantzer, tisa10, markbryan, Brian Work, Roger Knights, KaramelDior2 and Grand Canyon Donkey Tours.*

On this day:
216 BC - The Carthaginian army lead by Hannibal defeats a numerically superior Roman army under command of consuls Lucius Aemilius Paullus and Gaius Terentius Varro.
1610 - Henry Hudson sails into what it is now known as Hudson Bay thinking he had made it through the Northwest Passage and reached the Pacific Ocean.
1790 - The first US Census is conducted.
1870 - Tower Subway, the world's first underground tube railway, opens in London.
1990 - Iraq invades Kuwait, eventually leading to the Gulf War.

Also born today:
1905 - Myrna Loy, 1915 - Gary Merrill, 1919 - Nehemiah Persoff, 1924 - James Baldwin, 1924 - Carroll O'Connor, 1932 - Peter O'Toole and 1964 - Mary-Louise Parker.


----------



## intinst

*8/3/11*
 Nytngale, K L Romo, IUHoosier 
 & 
M.F. Poppins


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, August 3 is the 215th day of the year. There are 150 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Nytngale, K L Romo, bethjessica, ScottSimpson, jeroentenberger, IUHoosier, mildred12, kosalagaf, doleymamosk and M.F. Poppins.*_

On this day:
1678 - Robert LaSalle builds the Le Griffon, the first known ship built on the Great Lakes.
1852 - First Boat Race between Yale and Harvard, the first American intercollegiate athletic event. Harvard won.
1923 - Calvin Coolidge is sworn in as the 30th President of the United States in the early morning following the death of Warren G. Harding the previous day.
1936 - Jesse Owens wins the 100 meter dash, defeating Ralph Metcalfe, at the Berlin Olympics.
1958 - The nuclear submarine USS Nautilus travels beneath the Arctic ice cap

Also born today:
1900 - Ernie Pyle, 1904 - Clifford D. Simak, 1905 - Dolores del Río, 1924 - Leon Uris, 1926 - Tony Bennett, 1940 - Martin Sheen, 1941 - Martha Stewart, 1951 - Jay North, 1977 - Tom Brady and 1979 - Evangeline Lilly.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, August 4 is the 216th day of the year. There are 149 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to shima, rihanna, HappyMomma, srkidd, MosesSiregarIII, Jack Wallen and kareng04.*_

On this day:
70 - The destruction of the Second Temple in Jerusalem by the Romans.
1821 - Atkinson & Alexander publish the Saturday Evening Post for the first time as a weekly newspaper.
1892 - The parents of Lizzie Borden are found murdered in their Fall River, Massachusetts home.
1944 - a tip from a Dutch informer leads the Gestapo to a sealed-off area in an Amsterdam warehouse where they find Jewish diarist Anne Frank and her family.
1958 - The Billboard Hot 100 is founded.
1987 - The Federal Communications Commission rescinds the Fairness Doctrine which had required radio and television stations to present controversial issues "fairly".
2007 - NASA's Phoenix spaceship is launched.

Also born today:
1792 - Percy Bysshe Shelley, 1901 - Louis Armstrong, 1920 - Helen Thomas, 1949 - John Riggins, 1955 - Billy Bob Thornton, 1958 - Mary Decker, 1961 - Barack Obama, 1962 - Roger Clemens, 1965 - Dennis Lehane, 1968 - Daniel Dae Kim and 1971 - Jeff Gordon.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, August 5 is the 217th day of the year. There are 148 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Deb G, FeliciaThomas, pooka, 1970Jim, real142, babak51021, gb20, anneteak0808, larrsmith07 and vwkitten!*_

On this day:
1305 - William Wallace, who led the Scottish resistance against England, is captured by the English near Glasgow and transported to London where he is put on trial and executed.
1620 - The Mayflower departs from Southampton, England on its first attempt to reach North America.
1861 - The United States Army abolishes flogging.
1882 - The Standard Oil of New Jersey is established.
1914 - In Cleveland, Ohio, the first electric traffic light is installed.

Also born today:
1850 - Guy de Maupassant, 1889 - Conrad Aiken, 1906 - John Huston, 1911 - Robert Taylor, 1930 - Neil Armstrong, 1946 - Loni Anderson, 1956 - Maureen McCormick, 1961 - Tawny Kitaen and 1962 - Patrick Ewing.


----------



## Deb G

Thank you, thank you, thank you!  Its been a marvelous birthday so far!


----------



## geoffthomas

You are very welcome, Deb.
Our early members are very special.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

geoffthomas said:


> Our early members are very special.


Well, I think it's safe to say _all_ our members are special!


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, August 6 is the 218th day of the year. There are 147 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to cindy86488, Kindle Convert, GrammieCheryl, Psyche, Franz, kathieshoop, FrnchDp, D.J. Morel, Dean M. Cole and rhiannonpaille.*_

On this day:
1284 - Italian city of Pisa is defeated in Battle of Meloria by Genoa, ruining its naval power.
1912 - The Bull Moose Party meets at the Chicago Coliseum.
1926 - Harry Houdini performs his greatest feat, spending 91 minutes underwater in a sealed tank before escaping.
1930 - Judge Joseph Force Crater steps into a taxi in New York and disappears.
1956 - After going bankrupt in 1955, the American broadcaster DuMont Television Network makes its final broadcast, a boxing match from St. Nicholas Arena.
1965 - US President Lyndon B. Johnson signs the Voting Rights Act of 1965 into law.

Also born today:
1809 - Alfred Lord Tennyson, 1881 - Leo Carrillo, 1881 - Louella Parsons, 1892 - Hoot Gibson, 1911 - Lucille Ball, 1917 - Robert Mitchum, 1922 - Sir Freddie Laker, 1928 - Andy Warhol, 1934 - Piers Anthony, 1950 - Dorian Harewood, 1951 - Catherine Hicks, 1970 - M. Night Shyamalan and 1972 - Geri Halliwell.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, August 7 is the 219th day of the year. There are 146 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Jamjar, Sandy Nathan, Annie, jhndnl2012, alainmiles, AreinnieMel, Kiko78HULL, alecstuart82, macentyre82, markhenry99, KevinBroad82, Heidicvlach and vekelly1.*_

On this day:
322 BC - Battle of Crannon between Athens and Macedon.
1679 - The brigantine Le Griffon, commissioned by René Robert Cavelier, Sieur de La Salle, is towed to the south-eastern end of the Niagara River, to become the first ship to sail the upper Great Lakes of North America.
1782 - George Washington orders the creation of the Badge of Military Merit to honor soldiers wounded in battle. It is later renamed to the more poetic Purple Heart.
1947 - Thor Heyerdahl's balsa wood raft the Kon-Tiki, smashes into the reef at Raroia in the Tuamotu Islands after a 101-day, 7,000 kilometres (4,300 mi) journey across the Pacific Ocean in an attempt to prove that pre-historic peoples could have traveled from South America.
1964 - Prometheus, a bristlecone pine and the world's oldest (at least 4862 years old) tree, is cut down in Nevada.
1976 - Viking program: Viking 2 enters orbit around Mars.

Also born today: 
317 - Constantius II, Roman emperor, 1574 - Robert Dudley, styled Earl of Warwick, 1742 - Nathanael Greene, 1876 - Mata Hari, 1884 - Billie Burke, 1926 - Stan Freberg, 1942 - Garrison Keillor, 1944 - Robert Mueller (FBI), 1960 - David Duchovny, 1975 - Charlize Theron and 1987 - Sidney Crosby.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, August 8 is the 220th day of the year. There are 145 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to jsadd, donnaq6203, daveconifer, Bernard88, jenniferwilde123, janine1610, EleanorMYERS, geramose, jorojera, benpadaplin, jamesroy, guitarlessonsbeginners, StanPage, williiamben, annekhan, mandyf, EvelMisc790, genesis20, avinabrin090, rayvn, jamesg20, AthenaREYNOLDS, verogkin, Leona1, movies3D, marinatensley, dentist123, carolw1, portraitphotos, Athena5457, cristina1, Nikkadle, candy14, photosok123, JeffRz567, Athena9375, ThomasH0311, mike879, cool12, faith28, Romeo Turner, pooltown, Aimee, godaken, chris.truscott, Peggy89, Oliveras, Athena21I, LyxLyn2020, Tania, MarthaEv123, luna019, RusFrans, clayton20101, lylyrose202, lxyjessica, hiyori89, bepawoy, spycamera123, jessica8085, gin789, dylanlew22, brandonb360, AirsoftG36Wil, ryanallee1, Caine, Bertina783, lian10203, sendfricks, cchristinasrricci, SujiaK964, braiandisuza, jamlewis08, alexdenis2b, lian3020, Brookie857, LeonaJeny88, lillian20101, Aaban, ollyalex09, gemi7tran, baksKknks3kah, laurenthermo, Airleas, justconch, hohJefah6N, Galoalore, Amiliya, davmarks3d, Xaviera, gryharnell, Ceire and CoreyWWilliams.   * _

On this day:
1863 - American Civil War: following his defeat in the Battle of Gettysburg, General Robert E. Lee sends a letter of resignation to Confederate President Jefferson Davis (which is refused upon receipt).
1876 - Thomas Edison receives a patent for his mimeograph.
1929 - The German airship Graf Zeppelin begins a round-the-world flight.
1963 - Great Train Robbery: in England, a gang of 15 train robbers steal 2.6 million pounds in bank notes.
1990 - Iraq occupies Kuwait and the state is annexed to Iraq.

Also born today:
1605 - Cecilius Calvert, 2nd Baron Baltimore, 1879 - Emiliano Zapata, 1884 - Sara Teasdale, 1908 - Arthur Goldberg, 1910 - Sylvia Sidney, 1919 - Dino De Laurentiis, 1921 - Esther Williams, 1922 - Rory Calhoun, 1932 - Mel Tillis, 1937 - Dustin Hoffman, 1938 - Connie Stevens, 1949 - Keith Carradine, 1961 - The Edge, 1976 - Drew Lachey, 1981 - Roger Federer and 1988 - Princess Beatrice of York.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, August 9 is the 221st day of the year. There are 144 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Teresa, castertroy, rickjones50, miriamtorres, Curtiszarate, Praise2Him, arthritis, Cynthia Thomason, AprilCampbellJones and FreeStandingWoodStoves.*_

On this day:
48 BC - Julius Caesar defeats Pompey at Pharsalus and Pompey flees to Egypt.
1173 - Construction of the campanile of the cathedral of Pisa (now known as the Leaning Tower of Pisa) begins; it will take two centuries to complete.
1483 - Opening of the Sistine Chapel in Rome with the celebration of a Mass.
1854 - Henry David Thoreau published Walden.
1892 - Thomas Edison receives a patent for a two-way telegraph.
1930 - Betty Boop made her cartoon debut in Dizzy Dishes.
1936 - Jesse Owens wins his fourth gold medal becoming the first American to win four medals in one Olympiad.
1944 - The United States Forest Service releases posters featuring Smokey Bear for the first time.
1945 - Nagasaki is devastated when an atomic bomb is dropped by the United States. 
1965 - Singapore is expelled from Malaysia and becomes the first and only country to gain independence unwillingly.
1969 - Members of a cult led by Charles Manson brutally murder pregnant actress Sharon Tate and others.
1974 - Richard Nixon becomes the first President of the United States to resign from office.

Also born today:
1631 - John Dryden, 1754 - Pierre Charles L'Enfant, 1809 - William Barret Travis, 1927 - Marvin Minsky, 1927 - Robert Shaw, 1928 - Bob Cousy, 1942 - David Steinberg, 1943 - Ken Norton, 1944 - Sam Elliott, 1957 - Melanie Griffith, 1963 - Whitney Houston, 1967 - Deion Sanders and 1977 - Chamique Holdsclaw.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, August 10 is the 222nd day of the year. There are 143 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Scncartist, ScottBooks, dcarter1045, max1979, houndreader, DianneS., jasonvanhee, Andrew111, Reuven55, Darrenches, jhnfox164, CarrieOlguin and lynnb*_

On this day: 
1519 - Ferdinand Magellan's five ships set sail from Seville to circumnavigate the globe.
1675 - The foundation stone of the Royal Greenwich Observatory in London is laid.
1793 - The Musée du Louvre is officially opened in Paris, France.
1821 - Missouri is admitted as the 24th U.S. state.
1948 - Candid Camera makes its television debut.
1954 - At Massena, New York, the groundbreaking ceremony for the Saint Lawrence Seaway is held.

Also born today: 
1814 - Henri Nestlé, 1874 - Herbert Hoover, 1897 - John W. Galbreath, 1913 - Noah Beery, Jr., 1928 - Jimmy Dean, 1928 - Eddie Fisher, 1940 - Bobby Hatfield, 1959 - Rosanna Arquette and 1960 - Antonio Banderas.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, August 11 is the 223rd day of the year. There are 142 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to capnfrank, rdenning, golfgps and FernandoMclure01.   * _

On this day:
1786 - Captain Francis Light establishes the British colony of Penang in Malaysia.
1929 - Babe Ruth becomes the first baseball player to hit 500 home runs in his career with a home run at League Park in Cleveland, Ohio.
1942 - Actress Hedy Lamarr and composer George Antheil receive a patent for a frequency hopping, spread spectrum communication system that later became the basis for modern technologies in wireless telephones and Wi-Fi.
1960 - Chad declares independence.
1972 - The last United States ground combat unit leaves South Vietnam.

Also born today:
1902 - Lloyd Nolan, 1921 - Alex Haley, 1925 - Mike Douglas, 1928 - Arlene Dahl, 1933 - Jerry Falwell, 1944 - Frederick W. Smith (founder of Fedex), 1950 - Steve Wozniak and 1953 - Hulk Hogan.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, August 12 is the 224th day of the year. There are 141 days remaining until the end of the year.
It is known as the "Glorious Twelfth" in the UK, as it marks the traditional start of the grouse shooting season.

_*Happy Birthday to CherylH, Brian8205, shoequeen, dustin04sep, puppyvarf21 Dakota01, smile28, Adriell, candy10, burke424, Cleo Wolfe, dbogiti, josie007, Bailey Bristol and brettjirvine.*_

On this day:
30 BC - Cleopatra commits suicide, allegedly by means of an asp bite.
1480 - Battle of Otranto: Ottoman troops behead 800 Christians for refusing to convert to Islam.
1851 - Isaac Singer is granted a patent for his sewing machine.
1960 - Echo 1A, NASA's first successful communications satellite, is launched.
1977 - The first free flight of the Space Shuttle Enterprise.
1981 - The IBM Personal Computer is released.
1982 - Mexico announces it is unable to pay its enormous external debt, marking the beginning of a debt crisis that spreads to all of Latin America and the Third World.
1994 - Major League Baseball players go on strike. This will force the cancellation of the 1994 World Series.

Also born today:
1856 - Diamond Jim Brady, 1876 - Mary Roberts Rinehart, 1881 - Cecil B. DeMille, 1886 - Sir Keith Murdoch, 1910 - Jane Wyatt, 1911 - Cantinflas, 1927 - Porter Wagoner, 1929 - Buck Owens, 1933 - Parnelli Jones, 1939 - George Hamilton, 1943 - Deborah Walley, 1971 - Pete Sampras, 1973 - Muqtada al-Sadr and 1975 - Casey Affleck.


----------



## mlewis78

Happy Birthday, all of you August people.  August 8 is amazing with all these birthdays!


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, August 13 is the 225th day of the year. There are 140 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Gruntman, PortiaG, rivageek, madpoet, LaurieP13, Alexmoshk, Diner027, Atit, Michellefyn and AnnieRayburn.*_

On this day:
3114 BC - According to the Lounsbury correlation, the start of the Maya calendar.
1521 - Tenochtitlán (present day Mexico City) falls to conquistador Hernán Cortés.
1831 - Nat Turner sees a solar eclipse, which he believes is a sign from God. Eight days later he and 70 other slaves kill approximately 55 whites in Southampton County, Virginia.
1918 - Bayerische Motoren Werke AG (BMW) established as a public company in Germany.

Also born today:
1860 - Annie Oakley, 1895 - Bert Lahr, 1899 - Alfred Hitchcock, 1908 - Gene Raymond, 1912 - Ben Hogan, 1919 - Sir George Shearing, 1926 - Fidel Castro, 1930 - Don Ho, 1935 - Mudcat Grant, 1938 - Dave "Baby" Cortez, 1948 - Kathleen Battle, 1951 - Dan Fogelberg, 1962 - John Slattery, 1964 - Debi Mazar and 1969 - Midori Ito.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, August 14 is the 226th day of the year. There are 139 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Akon800, 908tracy, traceya, S.L. Naeole, Ross Cavins, ezun21, angel241, mellyshan and ThatGurlthatlife.*_

On this day:
1842 - Indian Wars: Second Seminole War ends, with the Seminoles forced from Florida to Oklahoma.
1893 - France becomes the first country to introduce motor vehicle registration.
1935 - United States Social Security Act passes, creating a government pension system for the retired.
1959 - Founding and first official meeting of the American Football League.
1974 - The second Turkish invasion of Cyprus begins; 140,000 to 200,000 Greek Cypriots become refugees
1980 - Lech Wałęsa leads strikes at the Gdańsk, Poland shipyards.
1994 - Ilich Ramírez Sánchez, also known as "Carlos the Jackal," is captured.

Also born today:
1642 - Cosimo III de' Medici, 1740 - Pope Pius VII, 1851 - Doc Holliday, 1867 - John Galsworthy, 1926 - Alice Ghostley, 1926 - Buddy Greco, 1941 - David Crosby, 1945 - Steve Martin, 1946 - Susan Saint James, 1947 - Danielle Steel, 1950 - Gary Larson, 1959 - Magic Johnson, 1960 - Sarah Brightman, 1966 - Halle Berry, 1968 - Catherine Bell and 1987 - Tim Tebow.


----------



## 908tracy

Thank you geoffthomas!!!  My birthday was an awesome one. I got an adorable new pomeranian puppy!!! (and some new clothes too!)

Was looking forward to your post as I find them very interesting...what happened on "this day" in history.

(((hugs)))


----------



## geoffthomas

908tracy said:


> Thank you geoffthomas!!! My birthday was an awesome one. I got an adorable new pomeranian puppy!!! (and some new clothes too!)
> 
> Was looking forward to your post as I find them very interesting...what happened on "this day" in history.
> 
> (((hugs)))


(((hugs))) right back at 'ya.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, August 15 is the 227th day of the year. There are 138 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to eddiewatson123, Car0L1ne, perrysep21lun, von22sepdor, KellyPrice, lhink, Oliver Meneses, Beatrice, jacksonkane, kimboosan york, yeshaford15, jillarias69, matthewwatson404, kelvinbird, majorfarley, julietahyde and sagambino.*_

On this day:
778 - The Battle of Roncevaux Pass, at which Roland is killed.
1040 - King Duncan I is killed in battle against his first cousin and rival Macbeth. The latter succeeds him as King of Scotland.
1057 - King Macbeth is killed at the Battle of Lumphanan.
1309 - The city of Rhodes surrenders to the Knights of St. John. The knights establish their headquarters on the island and rename themselves the Knights of Rhodes.
1483 - Pope Sixtus IV consecrates the Sistine Chapel.
1843 - Tivoli Gardens, one of the oldest still intact amusement parks in the world, opens in Copenhagen, Denmark.
1914 - The Panama Canal opens to traffic with the transit of the cargo ship Ancon.
1947 - India gains Independence from the British Indian Empire and joins the Commonwealth of Nations.
1969 - The Woodstock Music and Art Festival opens.
1977 - The Big Ear, a radio telescope operated by Ohio State University as part of the SETI project, receives a radio signal from deep space; the event is named the "Wow! signal" from the notation made by a volunteer on the project.

Also born today:
1769 - Napoleon Bonaparte, 1771 - Sir Walter Scott, 1859 - Charles Comiskey, 1879 - Ethel Barrymore, 1885 - Edna Ferber, 1912 - Julia Child, 1919 - Huntz Hall, 1923 - Rose Marie, 1925 - Mike Connors, 1925 - Oscar Peterson, 1935 - Vernon Jordan Jr., 1950 - Anne, Princess Royal, 1954 - Stieg Larsson, 1964 - Melinda French Gates, 1968 - Debra Messing, 1972 - Ben Affleck, 1978 - Kerri Walsh, 1989 - Joe Jonas and 1990 - Jennifer Lawrence.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, August 16 is the 228th day of the year. There are 137 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to LindaW, RussB, EllenR, 16thBudfirst, sphynx0910, Creative Type, tinajones963, mkej451, ladytraveler09, hi5energydrink, Mastswse12, mhpalash, Chelsea Chandra, TinaNKing, addyj672 and sal79paradise.*_

On this day:
1513 - Battle of Guinegate - King Henry VIII of England defeats French Forces who are then forced to retreat.
1792 - Maximilien Robespierre presents the petition of the Commune of Paris to the Legislative Assembly, which demanded the formation of a revolutionary tribunal.
1960 - Cyprus gains its independence from the United Kingdom.

Also born today:
1884 - Hugo Gernsback, 1888 - T. E. Lawrence, 1894 - George Meany, 1913 - Menachem Begin, 1924 - Fess Parker, 1928 - Eydie Gormé, 1930 - Robert Culp, 1930 - Frank Gifford, 1933 - Julie Newmar, 1946 - Lesley Ann Warren, 1954 - James Cameron, 1958 - Angela Bassett, 1958 - Madonna, 1960 - Timothy Hutton and 1962 - Steve Carell.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, August 17 is the 229th day of the year. There are 136 days remaining until the end of the year.

It is Independence Day in Indonesia.

_*Happy Birthday to brigett, LostHawk, uelina25, JohhnyEngagement, Carl Ashmore, CarltonCaz, MarkPaulJacobs, marti, velrosea2 and conniesmith545.*_

On this day:
986 - A Byzantine army is destroyed in the pass of Trajan's Gate by the Bulgarians.
1807 - Robert Fulton's North River Steamboat leaves New York City for Albany, New York on the Hudson River, inaugurating the first commercial steamboat service in the world.
1915 - A Category 4 hurricane hits Galveston, Texas
1943 - The U.S. Eighth Air Force suffers the loss of 60 bombers on the Schweinfurt-Regensburg mission.
1969 - Category 5 Hurricane Camille hits the Mississippi coast
2008 - American swimmer Michael Phelps becomes the first person to win eight gold medals in one Olympic Games.

Also born today:
1786 - Davy Crockett, 1893 - Mae West, 1913 - W. Mark Felt (deep throat), 1919 - Georgia Gibbs, 1920 - Maureen O'Hara, 1929 - Francis Gary Powers, 1941 - Boog Powell, 1943 - Robert De Niro, 1944 - Larry Ellison, 1957 - Robin Cousins, 1960 - Sean Penn, 1969 - Christian Laettner and 1969 - Donnie Wahlberg.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, August 18 is the 230th day of the year. There are 135 days remaining until the end of the year.

This is Long Tan Day, also called Vietnam Veterans' Day in Australia and National Science Day in Thailand.

_*Happy Birthday to: fyrfli, JMelzer, DiannWhite, marlyh4242, christianmdz, anja, suvra001, harrisonmack, SHauzelSailo, mirika4531, minasi2341, ariel7248, arjuna1576, monara4321, prita1734, johan3215, meko3315, heny1417, sevo8253, jacky7347, robert3645, kiran1471, hendra7568, indra6451, sarah5386, simbaja5647.*_

On this day:
1587 - Virginia Dare, granddaughter of governor John White of the Colony of Roanoke, becomes the first English child born in the Americas.
1590 - John White, the governor of the Colony of Roanoke, returns from a supply trip to England and finds his settlement deserted.
1783 - A huge fireball meteor is seen across the United Kingdom as it passes over the east coast.
1877 - Asaph Hall discovers Martian moon Phobos.
1920 - The Nineteenth Amendment to the United States Constitution is ratified, guaranteeing women's suffrage.
1958 - Vladimir Nabokov's controversial novel Lolita is published in the United States.
1992 - Wang Laboratories files for bankruptcy.

Also born today:
1587 - Virginia Dare, 1750 - Antonio Salieri, 1774 - Meriwether Lewis, 1834 - Marshall Field, 1904 - Max Factor, 1917 - Caspar Weinberger, 1920 - Shelley Winters, 1925 - Brian Aldiss, 1927 - Rosalynn Carter, 1933 - Roman Polanski, 1934 - Roberto Clemente, 1936 - Robert Redford, 1943 - Martin Mull, 1952 - Patrick Swayze, 1958 - Madeleine Stowe, 1962 - Felipe Calderón, 1969 - Christian Slater and 1970 - Malcolm-Jamal Warner.


----------



## geoffthomas

Cindy416 has a birthday today.

Friday, August 19 is the 231st day of the year. There are 134 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Cindy416, JJB, sheepfarmer, DenelynMartin, gailrss, Nicos Clifford and Shana Norris.*_

On this day:
43 BC - Octavian, later known as Augustus, compels the Roman Senate to elect him Consul.
1612 - The "Samlesbury witches", three women from the Lancashire village of Samlesbury, England, are put on trial, accused for practicing witchcraft, one of the most famous witch trials in English history.
1895 - American frontier murderer and outlaw, John Wesley Hardin, is killed by an off-duty policeman in a saloon in El Paso, Texas.
1919 - Afghanistan gains full independence from the United Kingdom.
1934 - The first All-American Soap Box Derby is held in Dayton, Ohio.
1990 - Leonard Bernstein conducts his final concert, ending with Ludwig van Beethoven's Symphony No. 7.

Also born today:
1631 - John Dryden, 1743 - Madame du Barry, 1870 - Bernard Baruch, 1871 - Orville Wright, 1883 - Coco Chanel, 1902 - Ogden Nash, 1919 - Malcolm Forbes, 1921 - Gene Roddenberry, 1931 - Willie Shoemaker, 1940 - Jill St. John, 1946 - Bill Clinton, 1948 - Tipper Gore, 1956 - Adam Arkin, 1963 - John Stamos, 1965 - Kyra Sedgwick, 1966 - Lee Ann Womack, 1969 - Matthew Perry and 1989 - Romeo Miller.


----------



## Cindy416

Thanks, Geoff!


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, August 20 is the 232nd day of the year. There are 133 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to sharyn, kittykindle, donaldr143, Jerofil, James Roy Daley, Yonderer, leanne24, ART1309, Executive, graziella24 and jimgoodwin.*_

On this day:
1000 - The foundation of the Hungarian state by Saint Stephen. Today celebrated as a National Day in Hungary.
1775 - The Spanish establish a presidio (fort) in the town that became Tucson, Arizona.
1858 - Charles Darwin first publishes his theory of evolution in The Journal of the Proceedings of the Linnean Society of London, alongside Alfred Russel Wallace's same theory.
1882 - Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky's 1812 Overture debuts in Moscow.
1920 - The first commercial radio station, 8MK (WWJ), begins operations in Detroit, Michigan.
1920 - The National Football League, (NFL), is founded in the United States.
1938 - Lou Gehrig hits his 23rd career grand slam - a record that still stands.
1940 - In Mexico City exiled Russian revolutionary Leon Trotsky is fatally wounded with an ice axe by Ramon Mercader. He dies the next day.

Also born today:
1833 - Benjamin Harrison, 1890 - H. P. Lovecraft, 1918 - Jacqueline Susann, 1942 - Isaac Hayes, 1946 - Connie Chung, 1954 - Al Roker, 1956 - Joan Allen, 1962 - James Marsters, 1974 - Amy Adams, and 1992 - Demi Lovato,.


----------



## geoffthomas

drenee has a birthday today!

Sunday, August 21 is the 233rd day of the year. There are 132 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to drenee, Pencepon, goramsey, bill1948, klint1, perryluvr, IronBird, naruto23, TJsmetana, alfredluna and rexgriffin.*_

On this day:
1770 - James Cook formally claims eastern Australia for Great Britain, naming it New South Wales.
1831 - Nat Turner leads black slaves and free blacks in a rebellion.
1888 - The first successful adding machine in the United States is patented by William Seward Burroughs.
1944 - Dumbarton Oaks Conference, prelude to the United Nations, begins.
1959 - President Dwight D. Eisenhower signs an executive order proclaiming Hawaii the 50th state of the union. 
1991 - Latvia declares renewal of its full independence after the occupation of Soviet Union.

Also born today:
1567 - Francis de Sales, 1754 - Banastre Tarleton, 1904 - William "Count" Basie, 1906 - Friz Freleng, 1924 - Chris Schenkel, 1930 - Princess Margaret, 1936 - Wilt Chamberlain, 1938 - Kenny Rogers, 1944 - Jackie DeShannon, 1945 - Patty McCormack, 1956 - Kim Cattrall and 1967 - Carrie-Anne Moss.


----------



## drenee

Thank you!!
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Marti Lewis has a birthday today.

Monday, August 22 is the 234th day of the year. There are 131 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to mlewis78, up-fiddler, har323raj, bielonadia, beckyj20, Proteinpulver, Psychojam, bessiewolf123, ivan21duncan and MathewPennington.   * _

On this day:
565 - St. Columba reports seeing a monster in Loch Ness, Scotland.
1485 - The Battle of Bosworth Field, the death of Richard III and the end of the House of Plantagenet.
1642 - Charles I calls the English Parliament traitors. The English Civil War begins.
1798 - French troops land in Kilcummin harbour, County Mayo, Ireland to aid Wolfe Tone's United Irishmen's Irish Rebellion.
1848 - The United States annexes New Mexico.
1864 - 12 nations sign the First Geneva Convention. The Red Cross is formed.
1902 - Cadillac Motor Company is founded.
1950 - Althea Gibson becomes the first black competitor in international tennis.
1972 - Rhodesia is expelled by the IOC for its racist policies.
1989 - The first ring of Neptune is discovered.

Also born today:
1862 - Claude Debussy, 1893 - Dorothy Parker, 1912 - John Lee Hooker, 1920 - Ray Bradbury, 1925 - Honor Blackman, 1934 - Norman Schwarzkopf, 1939 - Carl Yastrzemski, 1939 - Valerie Harper, 1941 - Bill Parcells, 1947 - Cindy Williams and 1970 - Giada De Laurentiis.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, August 23 is the 235th day of the year. There are 130 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to: PJ, MarvaD, quella1, siya23, Cbernlohan, savannah26, 1latis, MacLarens Pub, TheDrifter, jlongsa.*_

On this day:
1305 - Sir William Wallace is executed for High Treason at Smithfield in London.
1541 - French explorer Jacques Cartier lands near Quebec City in his third voyage to Canada.
1775 - King George III declares that the American colonies exist in a state of open and avowed rebellion.
1904 - The automobile tire chain is patented.
1927 - Sacco and Vanzetti are executed.
1994 - Eugene Bullard, The only black pilot in World War I, is posthumously commissioned as Second Lieutenant in the United States Air Force.

Also born today:
1852 - Arnold Toynbee, 1912 - Gene Kelly, 1929 - Vera Miles, 1932 - Mark Russell, 1934 - Barbara Eden, 1934 - Sonny Jurgensen, 1946 - Keith Moon, 1949 - Shelley Long, 1949 - Rick Springfield, 1951 - Queen Noor of Jordan,1970 - Jay Mohr, 
1970 - River Phoenix and8 - Kobe Bryant.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, August 24 is the 236th day of the year. There are 129 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is Independence Day in Ukraine.

_*Happy Birthday to jmeaders, MarilynMeredith, Amakusa42, Stormbringer, eschitzer, Mangar, paulpaterson45, DianeKrager, SeoRaleigh, susan67, Tails and JenniferConner.   * _

On this day:
79 - Mount Vesuvius erupts. The cities of Pompeii, Herculaneum, and Stabiae are buried in volcanic ash 
410 - The Visigoths under Alaric begin to pillage Rome.
1200 - King John of England, signee of the first Magna Carta, marries Isabella of Angouleme in Bordeaux Cathedral.
1349 - Six thousand Jews are killed in Mainz after being blamed for the bubonic plague.
1456 - The printing of the Gutenberg Bible is completed.
1682 - William Penn receives the area that is now the state of Delaware, and adds it to his colony of Pennsylvania.
1814 - British troops invade Washington, D.C. and burn down the White House and several other buildings.
1831 - Charles Darwin is asked to travel on HMS Beagle.
1875 - Captain Matthew Webb became first person to swim the English Channel
1932 - Amelia Earhart becomes the first woman to fly across the United States non-stop 
1933 - The Crescent Limited train derails in Washington, D.C., after the bridge it is crossing is washed out by the 1933 Chesapeake-Potomac hurricane.
1949 - The treaty creating NATO goes into effect.

Also born today:
1591 - Robert Herrick, 1759 - William Wilberforce, 1912 - Durward Kirby, 1929 - Yasser Arafat, 1938 - Mason Williams, 1947 - Anne Archer, 1949 - Joe Regalbuto, 1951 - Orson Scott Card, 1958 - Steve Guttenberg, 1960 - Cal Ripken, Jr., 1965 - Marlee Matlin and 1988 - Rupert Grint.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, August 25 is the 237th day of the year. There are 128 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is Independence Day in Uruguay

_*Happy Birthday to abrassell, dfwillia, BBMountain, ValHallaGirl, BlakeMP, PinkKindle, BlockMaker, mitzibuck25, samu3ld0m, thombue31, xanderGT25, laceyy905, sayrian675, bambam231, janaya876, casstle782, notebkcity, ellie854, aebbyz753, ZendyScoth, linnei653, angie298, chelsy328, Devoe906, Barbara Bartholomew, LucianaLucy, Joshua Unruh, KJ Kron, David M. Baum, SamMoore, QualityGuru, Rumpelteazer, Felipe, DaveHughes and KTaylor-Green. *_

On this day:
1609 - Galileo Galilei demonstrates his first telescope to Venetian lawmakers.
1814 - Washington, D.C. is burned and White House is destroyed by British forces during the War of 1812.
1894 - Shibasaburo Kitasato discovers the infectious agent of the bubonic plague and publishes his findings in The Lancet.
1916 - The United States National Park Service is created.

Also born today:
1836 - Bret Harte, 1909 - Michael Rennie, 1910 - Ruby Keeler, 1913 - Walt Kelly, 1916 - Van Johnson, 1917 - Mel Ferrer, 1918 - Leonard Bernstein, 1918 - Richard Greene, 1919 - George Wallace, 1921 - Monty Hall, 1927 - Althea Gibson, 1930 - Sean Connery, 1931 - Regis Philbin, 1933 - Tom Skerritt, 1938 - Frederick Forsyth, 1949 - Gene Simmons, 1954 - Elvis Costello, 1958 - Tim Burton, 1961 - Billy Ray Cyrus, 1964 - Blair Underwood, 1968 - Rachael Ray, 1970 - Claudia Schiffer and 1987 - Blake Lively.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, August 26 is the 238th day of the year. There are 127 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Thumper. *_

Oh yeah, and: Cache22, J.T. Banks, Twitterpated, Marshall Chamberlain, Limesat, brad.holton, bradley78, clinr2t8, vicky2426, james782010, peter2426, james2426, mike2426, philip786, adam2426, adamd85, walter987, alex2426, kevin2426, adam7561, max24261, adam-786, adam4help, nathan.786, peter951, roger4help, roger.753, rick4help, nathan4help, steve4pcrepair, Nathan-The-Best, steve.the.best, allan4help, Justin.LaceWigs, allanthebest1, ronald4help, Joe4help, Parisse, pete4help, scott4help, brad225, bradthebest84, brad.best, brad.753, roncreatore, ron.753, ron.2233, Andy753, Andy951, Adam654, Andy22561, Kent Kelly, Adam852, Andre763, Andy336, Adam5511, catherine24, Andy66112, Andy44126, Sergio7531, Robin753, Robin951, Brendon753, jewel16simons, SergiodaBest, kvtaylor, Robin6661, Alexdabest, Robin88001, Robindabest, ThomasDaBest, Robin554, bbgirl720, Willi4help, Alex554, RichardDaBest, William660, William595, Alex66152, William33097, William4401, Richard6651, William885, William77411, StuartdaBest, Stuart4help and I.D. Martin .

On this day:
1498 - Michelangelo is commissioned to carve the Pietà
1768 - Captain James Cook sets sail from England on board HMS Endeavour.
1920 - The 19th amendment to United States Constitution takes effect, giving women the right to vote.
1970 - The then new feminist movement, led by Betty Friedan, leads a nation-wide Women's Strike for Equality.
1971 - The United States Congress declares August 26th as an annual Women's Equality Day.

Also born today:
1676 - Robert Walpole, 1740 - Joseph Montgolfier, 1819 - Prince Albert, 1906 - Albert Sabin, 1910 - Mother Teresa, 1921 - Benjamin Bradlee, 1922 - Irving R. Levine, 1935 - Geraldine Ferraro, 1945 - Tom Ridge, 1952 - Michael Jeter and 1980 - Macaulay Culkin.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, August 27 is the 239th day of the year. There are 126 days remaining until the end of the year.

Independence Day, celebrates the independence of Moldova from the USSR in 1991.

_*Happy Birthday to Khabita, mmefford, Woodpile, Mary Fremont Schoenecker, gilbertlowery, Davidjames, jewelrybyKAS and Laura Kaye.*_

On this day:
410 - The sacking of Rome by the Visigoths ends after three days.
1859 - Petroleum is discovered in Titusville, Pennsylvania leading to the world's first commercially successful oil well.
1921 - The British install the son of Sharif Hussein bin Ali (leader of the Arab Revolt of 1916 against the Ottoman Empire) as King Faisal I of Iraq.
1990 - Stevie Ray Vaughan dies in a helicopter crash.

Also born today:
1770 - Georg Wilhelm Friedrich Hegel, 1899 - C. S. Forester, 1908 - Lyndon B. Johnson, 1916 - Martha Raye, 1937 - Tommy Sands, 1943 - Tuesday Weld and 1969 - Cesar Millan.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, August 28 is the 240th day of the year. There are 125 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to: Ottie, pjocon, ayleenzarate, Skipp, lizajames, AmusedDiva, wolfy, Boush, asraf6789, meli3567, shinta8907, asmi5678, aulia5679, rara0987, gracia9987, nurul9567, tasya4568, jesica1107, nieke9845, himawan7845, novia6987, maruko3187, shiren6357, angel6390, mika5790, miki5790, mirasi5687, anin9687, slamet1687, wapa8687, lisona9687, reva4917, marni9178, budi1878, rama8899, derickpatt09, jusmiddleton28, DanoJ and tmaterno.*_

On this day:
1609 - Henry Hudson discovers Delaware Bay.
1789 - William Herschel discovers a new moon of Saturn.
1845 - The first issue of Scientific American magazine is published.
1862 - American Civil War: Second Battle of Bull Run, also known as the Battle of Second Manassas.
1898 - Caleb Bradham renames his carbonated soft drink "Pepsi-Cola".
1917 - Ten Suffragettes are arrested while picketing the White House.
1963 - March on Washington for Jobs and Freedom: Martin Luther King, Jr. gives his I Have a Dream speech
1990 - Iraq declares Kuwait to be its newest province.
1996 - Charles, Prince of Wales and Diana, Princess of Wales divorce.

Also born today:
1749 - Johann Wolfgang von Goethe, 1774 - Elizabeth Ann Seton, 1828 - Leo Tolstoy, 1899 - Charles Boyer, 1916 - Jack Vance, 1925 - Donald O'Connor, 1930 - Ben Gazzara, 1943 - David Soul, 1965 - Shania Twain, 1969 - Jason Priestley, 1969 - Jack Black, 1971 - Janet Evans, 1982 - LeAnn Rimes and 1991 - Kyle Massey.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, August 29 is the 241st day of the year. There are 124 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to SJHanson, sam905, autotransporters, john906, mikel10miller, warren09e, brian80n, glenn60n, kent60t, tony50o, jed60scoth, earl40tyler, barry50y, owen80n, neal40l, kirt20t, neal60l, kevin30n, basil40l, noel80l, Smithzarate, gabriel80l, toby30y, hale70e, sim70m, jacob80b, noel20l, alton60n, axel40l, joliz123, James Finn Garner and MsSofie.*_

On this day:
1521 - The Ottoman Turks capture Nándorfehérvár, now known as Belgrade.
1533 - Atahualpa, the 13th and last emperor of the Incas, dies by strangulation at the hands of Francisco Pizarro's Spanish conquistadors. His death marks the end of 300 years of Inca civilization.
1541 - The Ottoman Turks capture Buda, the capital of the Hungarian Kingdom.
1831 - Michael Faraday discovers electromagnetic induction.
1835 - The city of Melbourne, Australia is founded.
1898 - The Goodyear tire company is founded.
1966 - The Beatles perform their last concert before paying fans at Candlestick Park in San Francisco.

Also born today:
1632 - John Locke, 1809 - Oliver Wendell Holmes, Sr., 1912 - Barry Sullivan, 1915 - Ingrid Bergman, 1920 - Charlie Parker, 1922 - Mr. Blackwell, 1923 - Richard Attenborough, 1936 - John McCain, 1938 - Elliott Gould, 1940 - James Brady, 1941 - Robin Leach, 1958 - Michael Jackson, 1986 - Lea Michele and 1990 - Nicole Anderson.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, August 30 is the 242nd day of the year. There are 123 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Happy Birthday to Kathy.

_*Happy Birthday to EKBrowne, sade1122, berncuizon, Crecard, rina101, OnlineBakery and Roy Finch.*_

On this day:
1835 - Melbourne, Australia is founded.
1956 - The Lake Pontchartrain Causeway opens.
1967 - Thurgood Marshall is confirmed as the first African American Justice of the United States Supreme Court.

Also born today:
1797 - Mary Wollstonecraft Shelley, 1893 - Huey Long, 1896 - Raymond Massey, 1898 - Shirley Booth, 1906 - Joan Blondell, 1908 - Fred MacMurray, 1918 - Ted Williams, 1924 - Geoffrey Beene, 1930 - Warren Buffett, 1939 - Elizabeth Ashley, 1943 - Jean-Claude Killy, 1946 - Peggy Lipton, 1963 - Michael Chiklis and 1972 - Cameron Diaz.


----------



## Kathy

Thank you Geoff! I'm having a good day already.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, August 31 is the 243rd day of the year. There are 122 days remaining until the end of the year.

_Happy Birthday to jderouen, NewlyForgotten, afrodcya, Amy Corwin, cooperk30 and richardrbroyles._

On this day:
1803 - Lewis and Clark start their expedition to the west by leaving Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania at 11 in the morning.
1897 - Thomas Edison patents the Kinetoscope, the first movie projector.
1957 - The Federation of Malaya (now Malaysia) gains its independence from the United Kingdom.
1997 - Diana, Princess of Wales, her companion Dodi Al-Fayed and driver Henri Paul die in a car crash in Paris.

Also born today:
1903 - Arthur Godfrey, 1908 - William Saroyan, 1914 - Richard Basehart, 1916 - Daniel Schorr, 1918 - Alan Jay Lerner, 1924 - Buddy Hackett, 1928 - James Coburn, 1935 - Eldridge Cleaver, 1935 - Frank Robinson, 1945 - Itzhak Perlman, 1949 - Richard Gere and 1955 - Edwin Moses.

Independence Day, celebrates the independence of Kyrgyzstan from the Soviet Union in 1991
Independence Day, celebrates the independence of Malaysia from the United Kingdom in 1957.
Independence Day, celebrates the independence of Trinidad and Tobago from the United Kingdom in 1962.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, September 1 is the 244th day of the year. There are 121 days remaining until the end of the year.

kiazishiru has a birthday today.

_*Happy Birthday to Miss Molly, hlmphotog, nelamvr6, VMars, stringbeanie, jonecollins9, raven312, jmadmad, credoman, kyralu, gagangyonson12, erwinnicor12, kiazishiru, Zefiris, Kate Nevermore, sylviahubbard1 and JackCutty*_

On this day:
1532 - Lady Anne Boleyn is made Marchioness of Pembroke by her fiancé, King Henry VIII of England.
1897 - The Boston subway opens, becoming the first underground rapid transit system in North America.
1914 - The last passenger pigeon, a female named Martha, dies in captivity in the Cincinnati Zoo.
1920 - The Fountain of Time opens as a tribute to the 100 years of peace between the United States and Great Britain following the Treaty of Ghent. _The things you learn - I never knew about this!_
1928 - Ahmet Zogu declares Albania to be a monarchy and proclaims himself king.
1969 - A revolution in Libya brings Muammar al-Gaddafi to power, which is later transferred to the People's Committees.
1970 - Attempted assassination of King Hussein of Jordan by Palestinian guerrillas, who attacked his motorcade.
1972 - In Reykjavík, Iceland, American Bobby Fischer beats Russian Boris Spassky and becomes the world chess champion.

Also born today:
1866 - James J. Corbett, 1875 - Edgar Rice Burroughs, 1907 - Walter Reuther, 1920 - Richard Farnsworth, 1922 - Yvonne De Carlo, 1923 - Rocky Marciano, 1928 - George Maharis, 1933 - Ann Richards, 1933 - Conway Twitty, 1939 - Lily Tomlin, 1942 - _*C. J. Cherryh*_, 1944 - Leonard Slatkin, 1946 - Barry Gibb, 1950 - Dr. Phil McGraw, 1957 - Gloria Estefan and 1981 - Clinton Portis.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, September 2 is the 245th day of the year. There are 120 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to beanie22, sallyh12, David Wood, socialwebexpert, tallandy225, DenverRalphy, Rejsningsproblemer, freebird, stevengillhouse4, chechay3, misschen, shenshy, cheredd, kingraccid, Claytonrakz92, sashiqueen, cherryshy, chershy, sherremae, cherepie, Nicole Zoltack, terdybooc12, f13sky2, eagleman00 and Roccoehe*_

On this day:
31 BC - Battle of Actium - off the western coast of Greece, forces of Octavian defeat troops under Mark Antony and Cleopatra.
1666 - The Great Fire of London breaks out and burns for three days, destroying 10,000 buildings including St Paul's Cathedral.
1789 - The United States Department of the Treasury is founded.
1901 - Vice President of the United States Theodore Roosevelt utters the famous phrase, "Speak softly and carry a big stick" at the Minnesota State Fair.

Also born today:
1917 - Cleveland Amory, 1925 - Hugo Montenegro, 1948 - Terry Bradshaw, 1951 - Mark Harmon, 1952 - Jimmy Connors, 1964 - Keanu Reeves and 1966 - Salma Hayek.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, September 3 is the 246th day of the year. There are 119 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Peehen, cybergeezer, JeanneB, R. Reed, Lauriemom, writerpatty, BiancaSommerland, Erin Jamison and Gengler4u2C*_

On this day:
301 - San Marino, one of the smallest nations in the world and the world's oldest republic still in existence, is founded by Saint Marinus.
1189 - Richard I of England (a.k.a. Richard "the Lionheart") is crowned at Westminster.
1802 - William Wordsworth composes the sonnet Composed upon Westminster Bridge, September 3, 1802.

Also born today:
1875 - Ferdinand Porsche, 1910 - Kitty Carlisle, 1913 - Alan Ladd, 1923 - Mort Walker, 1926 - Irene Papas, 1932 - Eileen Brennan, 1942 - Al Jardine, 1943 - Valerie Perrine, 1965 - Charlie Sheen, 1980 - Jennie Finch and 1986 - Shaun White.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, September 4 is the 247th day of the year. There are 118 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to greenwheels, CazzySmith, J.W.BACCARO, Jeff Menapace, Tajsa57, Nathalie Hamidi and CWebb3*_

On this day:
476 - Romulus Augustus, last emperor of the Western Roman Empire, is deposed when Odoacer proclaims himself King of Italy, thus ending Western Roman Empire.
1888 - George Eastman registers the trademark Kodak and receives a patent for his camera that uses roll film.
1950 - First appearance of the "Beetle Bailey" comic strip.
1956 - The IBM RAMAC 305 is introduced, the first commercial computer to use magnetic disk storage.
1957 - The Ford Motor Company introduces the Edsel.
1972 - Mark Spitz becomes the first competitor to win seven medals at a single Olympic Games.
1998 - Google is founded by Larry Page and Sergey Brin, two students at Stanford University.

Also born today:
1905 - Mary Renault, 1917 - Henry Ford II, 1918 - Paul Harvey, 1928 - Dick York, 1929 - Thomas Eagleton, 1931 - Mitzi Gaynor, 1949 - Tom Watson, 1951 - Judith Ivey, 1960 - Damon Wayans and 1981 - Beyoncé Knowles.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, September 5 is the 248th day of the year. There are 117 days remaining until the end of the year.

This is Labor Day in the U.S. and Labour Day in Canada.

_*Happy Birthday to HappyGuy, Magoo, jeremy81, duart maclean, chloe23, sdsullivan, marceladmiraal, evasmith09, jeffreysaunder, JEMedrick, sail2fly, Bruceson, j4rodzl6, Paradise, 9Lanterns and noraquick.*_

On this day:
1666 - Great Fire of London ends.
1774 - First Continental Congress assembles in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania.
1781 - Battle of the Chesapeake in the American Revolutionary War.
1927 - The first Oswald the Lucky Rabbit cartoon, Trolley Troubles, produced by Walt Disney, is released by Universal Pictures.
1960 - The boxer Muhammad Ali (then Cassius Clay) is awarded the gold medal for his first place in the light heavyweight boxing competition at the Olympic Games in Rome.
1975 - Sacramento, California: Lynette Fromme attempts to assassinate U.S. President Gerald Ford.

Also born today:
1735 - Johann Christian Bach, 1817 - Aleksey Konstantinovich Tolstoy, 1847 - Jesse James, 1873 - Cornelius Vanderbilt III, 1902 - Darryl F. Zanuck, 1927 - Paul Volcker, 1929 - Bob Newhart, 1940 - Raquel Welch and 1946 - Freddie Mercury.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, September 6 is the 249th day of the year. There are 116 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Wheezie, rivermdz, gabrieltaason, katrina96, stellalynne and yanseo *_

On this day:
1492 - Christopher Columbus sails from La Gomera in the Canary Islands, his final port of call before crossing the Atlantic for the first time.
1620 - The Pilgrims sail from Plymouth, England, on the Mayflower to settle in North America
1628 - Puritans settle Salem, which will later become part of Massachusetts Bay Colony.
1955 - Istanbul Pogrom: Istanbul's Greek and Armenian minority are the target of a government-sponsored pogrom.
1991 - The name Saint Petersburg is restored to Russia's second largest city, which had been renamed Leningrad in 1924.
1995 - Cal Ripken Jr of the Baltimore Orioles plays in his 2,131st consecutive game, breaking a record that stood for 56 years.
1997 - Diana, Princess of Wales is laid to rest in front of a television audience of more than 2.5 billion.

Also born today:
1888 - Joseph P. Kennedy, Sr., 1893 - Claire Chennault, 1899 - Billy Rose, 1944 - Swoosie Kurtz, 1947 - Jane Curtin, 1954 - Carly Fiorina, 1958 - Jeff Foxworthy, 1962 - Elizabeth Vargas, 1972 - China Miéville,


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, September 7 is the 250th day of the year. There are 115 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Happy Birthday to Miss Merry.

_*Happy Birthday to Meredith Sinclair, tattookat, rmaiolo, MichaelCDent, kerpolika, nwyckoff, rommelbooc12, Sophrosyne, dinobooc12, judd.exley, Bruce21, janrry21, maryjoy21, Sophiebelle, jolenekendry and Hadou.color]*_

On this day:
70 - A Roman army under Titus occupies and plunders Jerusalem.
1191 - Third Crusade: Battle of Arsuf - Richard I of England defeats Saladin at Arsuf.
1901 - The Boxer Rebellion in China officially ends with the signing of the Boxer Protocol.
1907 - Cunard Line's RMS Lusitania sets sail on her maiden voyage from Liverpool, England to New York City.
1921 - In Atlantic City, New Jersey, the first Miss America Pageant, a two-day event, is held.
1936 - The last surviving member of the thylacine species, Benjamin, dies alone in her cage at the Hobart Zoo in Tasmania.
1963 - The Pro Football Hall of Fame opens in Canton, Ohio with 17 charter members.
2005 - First presidential election is held in Egypt.

Also born today:
1533 - Queen Elizabeth I of England, 1860 - Grandma Moses, 1909 - Elia Kazan, 1913 - Anthony Quayle, 1923 - Peter Lawford, 1925 - Laura Ashley, 1936 - Buddy Holly and 1987 - Evan Rachel Wood.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, September 8 is the 251st day of the year. There are 114 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to tessa, KenMcConnell, Arkhan, kory, jwatson300011, Lee Moan, erickh04, fusprofir, autumn13B1, mriggle783, allison79, krkelimri, Wonder4u, markbeyer, jeboynicor12, zethershaw12, adriantorres17, deanfromaustralia, SkyFlakes and Jean E.*_

On this day:
1504 - Michelangelo's David is unveiled in Florence.
1565 - The Knights of Malta lift the Turkish siege of Malta that began on May 18.
1888 - In London, the body of Jack the Ripper's second murder victim, Annie Chapman, is found.
1930 - 3M begins marketing Scotch transparent tape.
1966 - The first Star Trek series premieres on NBC.
1970 - Hijacking (and subsequent destruction) of three airliners to Jordan by Palestinians
1971 - In Washington, D.C., the John F. Kennedy Center for the Performing Arts is inaugurated

Also born today:
1841 - Antonín Dvořák, 1922 - Sid Caesar, 1924 - Grace Metalious, 1925 - Peter Sellers, 1932 - Patsy Cline, 1957 - Heather Thomas, 1971 - Brooke Burke, 1971 - David Arquette, 1979 - Pink and 1981 - Jonathan Taylor Thomas.


----------



## tessa

Thanks Geoff

Feels like the birthdays are coming sooner and sooner. 

tessa


----------



## geoffthomas

No....it can't be.
The days have been moving faster is all.
Yeah, that's it.

Just sayin.....


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, September 9 is the 252nd day of the year. There are 113 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Happy Birthday to 911jason

_*Happy Birthday to Reneebean1, [email protected], Legoboyzmom, articledirectory09, profilecreate09, Guido Henkel, atralev, zelmaf, henhopkin, tombryant03, mitchsparks, tommyquids, Afandaxy, pakotz, hillthompson, Rafael, covecenter02, stewartburleigh, sevensecrets99, jfaye04, KaraKaye, knchilders, wlunsford03, clashtroy, tiara13A, mariawappling, adamriesel, howardantton, athena_001, DeboraWilliams, CarmeloPaul, McJ0nes, katherineacope, streK76S2, limjaca, hllen, logondingo, tetemila, pokedvdnews, MSellers1961, Massey, SashaWoodlin, ddonaldhjjensen, BillyLTimms, t0mazPuol, bertcarson, Ciareader, mytipglass, symptoms, Michelle1LaRue, Michael Kingswood, XercesLee, Caja, noahjones, Abdiel, Donaldbarrett, Earlyounkin, Jeffreycjohnson, Blanche867, chad13, timjerry5, hanata234, SimoBret4, hamsvictoria, RahBry5, Caleine684, HuhDvon3, Bebx21, Eyalkopaglish, Daveeda976, MrtinBot4, agabriel, Diana0976, dawarner3v, lmichel3n5, dcarrer3x and 911jason*_

On this day:
1776 - The Continental Congress officially names its new union of sovereign states the United States.
1850 - California is admitted as the thirty-first U.S. state.
1926 - The U.S. National Broadcasting Company is formed.
1947 - First actual case of a computer bug being found: a moth lodges in a relay of a Harvard Mark II computer at Harvard University.
1956 - Elvis Presley appears on The Ed Sullivan Show for the first time.

Also born today:
1754 - William Bligh, 1828 - Leo Tolstoy, 1887 - Alf Landon, 1890 - Harland Sanders, 1894 - Arthur Freed, 1900 - James Hilton, 1925 - Cliff Robertson, 1949 - Joe Theismann, 1952 - Angela Cartwright, 1960 - Mario Batali, 1960 - Hugh Grant, 1966 - Adam Sandler, 1969 - Rachel Hunter, 1972 - Goran Visnjic and 1980 - Michelle Williams.


----------



## 911jason

Thanks Geoff! =)


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, September 10 is the 253rd day of the year. There are 112 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to jesseyates10, Lakee05, sunshinedizon, Vencel, livepsyche, NancyACollins, KatieJohnson, garryg, noble19con, CherNe12, Connor Dix, azieran and J.A. Belfield.*_

On this day:
1846 - Elias Howe is granted a patent for the sewing machine.
1963 - 20 African-American students enter public schools in Alabama.
2008 - The Large Hadron Collider at CERN, described as the biggest scientific experiment in history is powered up in Geneva, Switzerland.

Also born today:
1914 - Robert Wise, 1915 - Edmond O'Brien, 1918 - Rin Tin Tin, 1929 - Arnold Palmer, 1934 - Charles Kuralt, 1934 - Roger Maris, 1945 - Jose Feliciano, 1953 - Amy Irving and 1960 - Colin Firth.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, September 11 is the 254th day of the year in the Gregorian calendar. There are 111 days remaining until the end of the year. It is usually the first day of the Coptic calendar and Ethiopian calendar (in the period AD 1900 to AD 2099).

_*Happy Birthday to Sailor, twiz, dnoble74, Auryn, Labnick, Kindlekelly and Fredlet *_

On this day:
1609 - Henry Hudson discovers Manhattan Island and the indigenous people living there.
1773 - The Public Advertiser publishes a satirical essay titled Rules By Which A Great Empire May Be Reduced To A Small One written by Benjamin Franklin.
1789 - Alexander Hamilton is appointed the first United States Secretary of the Treasury.
1847 - Stephen Foster's well-known song, Oh! Susanna, is first performed at a saloon in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania.
1857 - Mormon settlers and Paiutes massacre 120 pioneers at Mountain Meadows, Utah.
1941 - Ground is broken for the construction of The Pentagon.
1961 - Foundation of the World Wildlife Fund.
1996 - The Southern Pacific Railroad is absorbed into the Union Pacific Railroad system.
2001 - The September 11 attacks take place in the United States.

Also born today:
1862 - O. Henry, 1885 - D. H. Lawrence, 1913 - Paul "Bear" Bryant, 1917 - Ferdinand Marcos, 1917 - Herbert Lom, 1924 - Tom Landry, 1940 - Brian De Palma, 1950 - Amy Madigan, 1962 - Kristy McNichol, 1965 - Moby and 1967 - Harry Connick, Jr..


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, September 12 is the 255th day of the year. There are 110 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Happy Birthday to Eileen Granfors, KB member and author.  

_*Happy Birthday to vick_ammo, therapistgrace, manhaton27, Michell Webb, dimpydiet98, jmorlak1, jakegreen, seanlim278, elissaburn12 and rpflynn.*_

On this day:
490 BC - The conventionally accepted date for the Battle of Marathon. The Athenians and their Plataean allies, defeat the first Persian invasion force of Greece.
1846 - Elizabeth Barrett elopes with Robert Browning.
1910 - Premiere performance of Gustav Mahler's Symphony No. 8 in Munich 
1940 - Cave paintings are discovered in Lascaux, France.
1959 - Premiere of Bonanza, the first regularly-scheduled TV program presented in color.
2005 - Hong Kong Disneyland opens in Penny's Bay, Lantau Island, Hong Kong.

Also born today:
1575 - Henry Hudson, 1818 - Richard Gatling, 1880 - H. L. Mencken, 1888 - Maurice Chevalier, 1892 - Alfred A. Knopf, 1913 - Jesse Owens, 1931 - George Jones, 1940 - Linda Gray, 1944 - Barry White, 1951 - Joe Pantoliano, 1955 - Peter Scolari, 1957 - Rachel Ward, 1980 - Yao Ming and 1981 - Jennifer Hudson.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, September 13 is the 256th day of the year. There are 109 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Tshimangadzo, erinys, jamesshep_15, joehart, Ashleymdz, Madeline, susiehinton15, DawnB, sgarrett79, reevans26, Dennis Coslett, MartinGibbs and Fred Limberg.*_

On this day:
122 - Construction of Hadrian's Wall begins.
1501 - Michelangelo begins work on his statue of David.
1609 - Henry Hudson reaches the river that would later be named after him - the Hudson River.
1814 - Francis Scott Key writes The Star-Spangled Banner
1922 - The temperature (in the shade) at Al 'Aziziyah, Libya reaches a world record 57.8 °C (136.0 °F).
1943 - Chiang Kai-shek elected President of the Republic of China.
1953 - Nikita Khrushchev is appointed secretary-general of the Communist Party of the Soviet Union.
1956 - IBM introduces the first computer disk storage unit, the RAMAC 305.
2001 - Civilian aircraft traffic resumes in the U.S. after the September 11, 2001 attacks.

Also born today:
1851 - Walter Reed, 1860 - John J. Pershing, 1894 - J.B. Priestley, 1903 - Claudette Colbert, 1925 - Mel Tormé, 1931 - Barbara Bain, 1944 - Jacqueline Bisset, 1948 - Nell Carter, 1951 - Jean Smart and 1980 - Ben Savage.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, September 14 is the 257th day of the year. There are 108 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Happy Birthday to our own sandypeach.

_*Happy Birthday to sandypeach, Bluejarzen, benjohnny, ShaneDawn, Gen12DXTX, sherlockevans01, SG_MetalHead, WordSpiller, Steve Emmett, marktrainer and JaymeMorse.*_

On this day:
1741 - George Frideric Handel completed his oratorio Messiah.
1752 - The British Empire adopts the Gregorian calendar
1847 - Mexican-American War: Winfield Scott captures Mexico City. 
1901 - President William McKinley dies after an assassination attempt, and is succeeded by Theodore Roosevelt. 
1917 - Russia is officially proclaimed a republic.

Also born today:
1849 - Ivan Pavlov, 1910 - Jack Hawkins, 1914 - Clayton Moore, 1944 - Joey Heatherton, 1947 - Sam Neill, 1961 - Wendy Thomas, 1964 - Faith Ford, 1965 - Dmitry Medvedev and 1983 - Amy Winehouse.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, September 15 is the 258th day of the year. There are 107 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to WestPointer1968, El, GeorgeGlass, buzzspark, williams001, Chris Crosby, Brandon514, raile51, samPorter, cbenjamin, xander449, earlwolfe165 and jayreddy publisher.*_

On this day:
1789 - The United States Department of State is established (formerly known as the "Department of Foreign Affairs").
1812 - The French army under Napoleon reaches the Kremlin in Moscow.
1835 - HMS Beagle, with Charles Darwin aboard, reaches the Galápagos Islands.
1948 - The F-86 Sabre sets the world aircraft speed record at 671 miles per hour (1,080 km/h).
1959 - Nikita Khrushchev becomes the first Soviet leader to visit the United States.
2008 - Lehman Brothers files for Chapter 11 bankruptcy, the largest bankruptcy filing in U.S. history.

Also born today:
1254 - Marco Polo, 1789 - James Fenimore Cooper, 1857 - William Howard Taft, 1889 - Robert Benchley, 1890 - Agatha Christie, 1903 - Roy Acuff, 1907 - Fay Wray, 1913 - John N. Mitchell, 1918 - Nipsey Russell, 1922 - Jackie Cooper, 1928 - Cannonball Adderley, 1940 - Merlin Olsen, 1946 - Tommy Lee Jones, 1946 - Oliver Stone, 1961 - Dan Marino, 1984 - Prince Harry of Wales and 1986 - Heidi Montag.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, September 16 is the 259th day of the year. There are 106 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Special Happy Birthday to Harvey. *_

_*Happy Birthday to nebulinda, timm84, jesscscott, collett, rubi, dexterraw, yanseo, kurikon1989, tidbit, Bryon Quertermous, carolineluvs2rt, Libbymoore82, dena0592 and PurpleShell.*_

On this day:
1400 - Owain Glyndŵr is declared Prince of Wales by his followers.
1893 - Settlers race in Oklahoma for prime land in the Cherokee Strip.
1908 - The General Motors Corporation is founded.
1963 - Malaysia is formed from the Federation of Malaya, Singapore, British North Borneo (Sabah) and Sarawak.

Also born today:
1883 - T. E. Hulme, 1914 - Allen Funt, 1922 - Janis Paige, 1924 - Lauren Bacall, 1925 - Charlie Byrd, 1925 - B. B. King, 1927 - Peter Falk, 1930 - Anne Francis, 1934 - Elgin Baylor, 1934 - George Chakiris, 1949 - Ed Begley, Jr., 1952 - Mickey Rourke, 1956 - David Copperfield, 1968 - Marc Anthony, 1971 - Amy Poehler and 1992 - Nick Jonas.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, September 17 is the 260th day of the year. There are 105 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to JamiLee203, LilliPilli, piglet, arne_bue, bethhorton194, solekile, justindvd1, a1onza80, ChrisInAfrica, gilbertreid, Samantha Fury, Snapping Turtle, Michaelnash, leafted00, mass2015, mass676, milhan288, mass2050, mass2051 and Michael_J_Sullivan.*_

On this day:
480 BC - The Battle of Thermopylae, 
1787 - The United States Constitution is signed in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania.
1978 - The Camp David Accords are signed by Israel and Egypt.
1983 - Vanessa Williams becomes the first black Miss America.

Also born today:
1907 - Warren Burger, 1923 - Hank Williams, 1927 - George Blanda, 1928 - Roddy McDowall, 1929 - Sir Stirling Moss, 1931 - Anne Bancroft, 1948 - John Ritter and 1985 - Alexander Ovechkin.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, September 19 is the 262nd day of the year. There are 103 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special B'day wishes to rayhensley.

_*Happy Birthday to delron, jaywilson, RafaelMontilla, danieldesmond, tswilkins, mj2040, K-Dalglish, jkbreunig, liddell, longislandlimo, bbker897, lisaoliver, rayhensley, NathanWrann, Julia Crane and Chris Slusser (40)*_

On this day:
1676 - Jamestown is burned to the ground by the forces of Nathaniel Bacon during Bacon's Rebellion.
1881 - President James A. Garfield dies of wounds suffered in a July 2 shooting.
1952 - The United States bars Charlie Chaplin from re-entering the country after a trip to England.

Also born today:
1796 - Hartley Coleridge, 1922 - Damon Knight, 1928 - Adam West, 1931 - Brook Benton, 1933 - David McCallum, 1934 - Brian Epstein, 1937 - Abner Haynes, 1940 - Bill Medley, 1940 - Paul Williams, 1941 - Mama Cass Elliot, 1948 - Jeremy Irons, 1949 - Twiggy, 1964 - Trisha Yearwood and 1974 - Jimmy Fallon.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, September 18 is the 261st day of the year. There are 104 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Danipet, allthewayvegas, brittanies13, Joespano, Aerosoleshoes, Cujo, janette, ashanti, elyndalisay, khent003, jason_menozac, stevenry0, sheryl_baver, AmyJ, marya7kins0n, m4rkj0hn, janicefoust460, kidwgm and ChemicalBilly57.   * _

On this day:
324 - Constantine the Great decisively defeats Licinius in the Battle of Chrysopolis.
1502 - Christopher Columbus lands at Costa Rica on his fourth, and final, voyage.
1809 - The Royal Opera House in London opens.
1837 - Tiffany and Co. is founded by Charles Lewis Tiffany and Teddy Young in New York City. 
1850 - The U.S. Congress passes the Fugitive Slave Law of 1850.
1873 - Panic of 1873: The U.S. bank Jay Cooke & Company declares bankruptcy, triggering a series of bank failures.
1961 - U.N. Secretary-General Dag Hammarskjöld dies in a plane crash.
1975 - Patty Hearst is arrested after a year on the FBI Most Wanted List.
2009 - The 72 year run of the soap opera The Guiding Light ends.

Also born today:
53 - Trajan, Roman Emperor, 1709 - Samuel Johnson, 1765 - Pope Gregory XVI, 1905 - Greta Garbo, 1916 - Rossano Brazzi, 1920 - Jack Warden, 1927 - Phyllis Kirk, 1933 - Robert Blake, 1939 - Frankie Avalon, 1948 - Lynn Abbey, 1971 - Lance Armstrong and 1971 - Jada Pinkett Smith.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, September 20 is the 263rd day of the year. There are 102 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to KingRBlue, ttoomey, jamkind, TheDreamContinued, ZuzanaLewis, JamieBurnette, LDS, kevin-taylor, reedhen22 and Bryan R. Dennis. *_

On this day:
1187 - Saladin begins the Siege of Jerusalem.
1519 - Ferdinand Magellan sets sail from Sanlúcar de Barrameda on his expedition to circumnavigate the globe.
1633 - Galileo Galilei is tried before the Congregation for the Doctrine of the Faith for teaching that the Earth orbits the Sun.
1881 - Chester A. Arthur is inaugurated as the 21st President of the United States following the assassination of James Garfield.
1946 - The first Cannes Film Festival is held.

Also born today:
1878 - Upton Sinclair, 1917 - Red Auerbach, 1924 - Gogi Grant, 1929 - Anne Meara, 1934 - Sophia Loren, 1948 - George R. R. Martin and 1967 Ricky Nelson's twins: Gunnar and Matthew.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, September 21 is the 264th day of the year. There are 101 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Marguerite, Malibama, robertlc, prey4war, benny225, lorflo, lester5865, iri473sam, Joy1521, mlheath, sandraohashi, and Meaghan Ward.*_

On this day:
1780 - Benedict Arnold gives the British the plans to West Point.
1897 - The "Yes, Virginia, there is a Santa Claus" editorial is published in the New York Sun.
1937 - J. R. R. Tolkien's The Hobbit is published.
1942 - The B-29 Superfortress makes its maiden flight.
1981 - Sandra Day O'Connor is unanimously approved by the U.S. Senate as the first female Supreme Court justice.
2001 - Deep Space 1 flies within 2,200 km of Comet Borrelly.

Also born today:
1411 - Richard Plantagenet, 1866 - H. G. Wells, 1931 - Larry Hagman, 1935 - Henry Gibson, 1944 - Fannie Flagg, 1944 - Hamilton Jordan, 1945 - Jerry Bruckheimer, 1947 - Stephen King, 1950 - Bill Murray, 1962 - Rob Morrow, 1967 - Faith Hill, 1968 - Ricki Lake and 1981 - Nicole Richie.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, September 22 is the 265th day of the year. There are 100 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Happy B'day to ibrewalot._*

Happy Birthday to 0seadogg31, cherryb99, ibrewalot, NuriceDale, verngarner, hiramcarrillo, AmitDey and kathryndiaz56.*_

On this day:
1598 - Ben Jonson is indicted for manslaughter.
1776 - Nathan Hale is hanged for spying during American Revolution.
1869 - Richard Wagner's opera Das Rheingold premieres in Munich.
1888 - The first issue of National Geographic Magazine is published
1955 - In the United Kingdom, the television channel ITV goes live for the first time.

Also born today:
1515 - Anne of Cleves, 1791 - Michael Faraday, 1885 - Erich von Stroheim, 1895 - Paul Muni, 1902 - John Houseman, 1920 - Bob Lemon, 1927 - Tommy Lasorda, 1952 - Paul Le Mat, 1954 - Shari Belafonte, 1956 - Debby Boone, 1958 - Andrea Bocelli, 1961 - Scott Baio and 1961 - Bonnie Hunt.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, September 23 is the 266th day of the year. There are 99 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to jholl9yronlin12, sgroyle, byronlin12, JasonColeman, coffeeme, AuthorDanielSpringer, Christine, tomstedham, dallee, shakkra08, AnthonyAshley, Gemmi72, bhagwat68 and FantonEsquire.*_

On this day:
1642 - First commencement exercises occur at Harvard College.
1806 - Lewis and Clark return to St. Louis after exploring the Pacific Northwest of the United States.
1889 - Nintendo Koppai (Later Nintendo Company, Limited) is founded by Fusajiro Yamauchi to produce and market the playing card game Hanafuda.
1909 - The Phantom of the Opera , by French writer Gaston Leroux, is first published as a serialization in Le Gaulois.
1952 - Richard Nixon makes his "Checkers speech".
2002 - The first public version of the web browser Mozilla Firefox ("Phoenix 0.1") is released.

Also born today:
480 BC - Euripides, 63 BC - Augustus Caesar, 1215 - Kublai Khan, 1889 - Walter Lippmann, 1897 - Walter Pidgeon, 1920 - Mickey Rooney, 1926 - John Coltrane, 1930 - Ray Charles, 1938 - Romy Schneider, 1943 - Julio Iglesias, 1949 - Bruce Springsteen and 1959 - Jason Alexander.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, September 24 is the 267th day of the year. There are 98 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is:
Heritage Day in South Africa.
Independence Day in Guinea-Bissau (from Portugal in 1973).
Republic Day in Trinidad and Tobago.

_*Happy Birthday to Mary, knit4keeps, Stephanie924, amanda924, JosephGats, iMav, kitty1456, krislander, endor, MrStatic, Wyatt Bryson, Simon Bever, katyjeanmachine and everxpanding.*_

On this day:
1780 - Benedict Arnold flees to British Army lines when the arrest of British Major John André exposes Arnold's plot to surrender West Point.
1948 - The Honda Motor Company is founded.
1957 - President Dwight D. Eisenhower sends 101st Airborne Division troops to Little Rock, Arkansas, to enforce desegregation.
1968 - 60 Minutes debuts on CBS.
1979 - Compu-Serve launches the first consumer internet service, which features the first public electronic mail service.

Also born today:
1755 - John Marshall, 1896 - F. Scott Fitzgerald, 1921 - Jim McKay, 1936 - Jim Henson, 1941 - Linda McCartney, 1946 - "Mean" Joe Greene, 1958 - Kevin Sorbo, 1982 - Morgan Hamm and 1982 - Paul Hamm.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, September 26 is the 269th day of the year. There are 96 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Patrizia, MMXXVII, Rpatterson, raynsally, videoouija, nealford, bernardogamble, jvhitt, Stephanie Mooney and DrugWarAnalyst.*_

On this day:
46 BC - Julius Caesar dedicates a temple to his mythical ancestor Venus Genetrix
1580 - Sir Francis Drake finishes his circumnavigation of the Earth.
1777 - British troops occupy Philadelphia, Pennsylvania during the American Revolution.
1934 - Steamship RMS Queen Mary is launched.
1960 - In Chicago, the first televised debate takes place between presidential candidates Richard M. Nixon and John F. Kennedy.
1973 - Concorde makes its first non-stop crossing of the Atlantic in record-breaking time.

Also born today:
1774 - Johnny Appleseed, 1888 - T. S. Eliot, 1889 - Martin Heidegger, 1895 - George Raft, 1898 - George Gershwin, 1914 - Jack LaLanne, 1925 - Marty Robbins, 1926 - Julie London, 1936 - Winnie Mandela, 1948 - Olivia Newton-John and 1981 - Serena Williams.


----------



## intinst

Patrizia, MMXXVII, Rpatterson, raynsally,
videoouija, nealford, bernardogamble, jvhitt,
Stephanie Mooney & DrugWarAnalyst
Hope it is a great one!​


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, September 27 is the 270th day of the year. There are 95 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to BookLover, carl_h, FacelessVoid, SirRoilyWater, josemaria34, christine26, tomasrodriguez, Isolus and Jean C. Gordon. *_

On this day:
1540 - The Society of Jesus (the Jesuits) receives its charter from Pope Paul III.
1821 - Mexico gains its independence from Spain.
1908 - The first production of the Ford Model T automobile was built at the Piquette Plant in Detroit, Michigan.
1954 - The nationwide debut of Tonight! (The Tonight Show) hosted by Steve Allen on NBC.
1964 - The Warren Commission releases its report, concluding that Lee Harvey Oswald, acting alone, assassinated President John F. Kennedy.

Also born today:
1601 - King Louis XIII of France, 1722 - Samuel Adams, 1885 - Harry Blackstone, Sr., 1896 - Sam Ervin, 1920 - William Conrad, 1933 - Greg Morris, 1934 - Wilford Brimley, 1947 - Meat Loaf and 1972 - Gwyneth Paltrow.


----------



## intinst

*9/27/11*
BookLover, carl_h, FacelessVoid, SirRoilyWater, 
josemaria34, christine26, tomasrodriguez, Isolus
&
Jean C. Gordon
Hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, September 28 is the 271st day of the year. There are 94 days remaining until the end of the year.

It is World Rabies Day, Internationally and Ask a Stupid Question Day in the United States, and Rosh Hashanah (Jewish New Year) begins at sunset.

_*Happy Birthday to amandajane92, UrChoice, troybtler, janesmitch23, angelgsler, meganlake04, mitchelhenson and AnnaPescardot. *_

On this day:
48 BC - Pompey the Great is assassinated on the orders of King Ptolemy of Egypt after landing in Egypt.
1066 - William the Conqueror invades England beginning the Norman Conquest.
1791 - France becomes the first European country to emancipate its Jewish population.
1958 - France ratifies a new Constitution of France; the French Fifth Republic is then formed upon the formal adoption of the new constitution on October 4

Also born today:
551 BC - Confucius, 1330 - Nicolas Flamel, 1901 - Ed Sullivan, 1909 - Al Capp, 1916 - Peter Finch, 1924 - Marcello Mastroianni, 1925 - Seymour Cray, 1934 - Brigitte Bardot, 1967 - Mira Sorvino, 1968 - Naomi Watts, 1984 - Ryan Zimmerman and 1987 - Hilary Duff.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, September 29 is the 272nd day of the year. There are 93 days remaining until the end of the year.

China launched an experimental module to lay the groundwork for a future space station.

*Happy Birthday to Crystalmes, CraigInTwinCities, KaliedaRik, Guida25, glessa24, Gabor, furniture_wholesale, Claude Nougat, cris24, JollyHarvey, Jan-Web-Hosting and AlanJamesKeogh.*

On this day:
480 BC - Battle of Salamis: The Greek fleet under Themistocles defeats the Persian fleet under Xerxes I.
1907 - The cornerstone is laid at Washington National Cathedral in the U.S. capital.
1916 - John D. Rockefeller becomes the first billionaire.
1954 - The convention establishing CERN (the European Organization for Nuclear Research) is signed.
1966 - The Chevrolet Camaro, originally named Panther, is introduced.
1990 - Construction of the Washington National Cathedral is completed.

Also born today:
106 BC - Pompey the Great, 1547 - Miguel de Cervantes, 1758 - Horatio Nelson, 1901 - Enrico Fermi, 1904 - Greer Garson, 1907 - Gene Autry, 1913 - Stanley Kramer, 1923 - Stan Berenstain, 1931 - Anita Ekberg, 1935 - Jerry Lee Lewis, 1939 - Larry Linville, 1942 - Madeline Kahn, 1943 - Lech Wałęsa and 1948 - Bryant Gumbel.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, September 30 is the 273rd day of the year. There are 92 days remaining until the end of the year.

*Happy Birthday to our resident author C.S. Marks - "archer".*

_*Happy Birthday to eidahl, Joel Arnold, arcticbanana, Nick Steckel, JasonArnett, Megan Duncan, WilliamRiley, WritergirlinLA, Kimberly Van Meter and kevinrau. *_

On this day:
1791 - The Magic Flute, the last opera composed by Mozart, receives its premiere performance at Freihaus-Theater auf der Wieden in Vienna, Austria.
1791 - The National Constituent Assembly in Paris is dissolved; Parisians hail Maximilien Robespierre and Jérôme Pétion as incorruptible patriots.
1888 - Jack the Ripper kills his third and fourth victims, Elizabeth Stride and Catherine Eddowes.
1927 - Babe Ruth becomes the first baseball player to hit 60 home runs in a season.
1949 - The Berlin Airlift ends.
1955 - Film icon James Dean dies in a road accident aged 24.
1980 - Ethernet specifications are published by Xerox working with Intel and Digital Equipment Corporation.
2005 - The controversial drawings of Muhammad are printed in the Danish newspaper Jyllands-Posten.

Also born today:
1917 - Buddy Rich, 1921 - Deborah Kerr, 1924 - Truman Capote, 1928 - Elie Wiesel, 1931 - Angie Dickinson, 1935 - Johnny Mathis, 1940 - Dewey Martin, 1940 - Samuel F. Pickering, Jr., 1942 - Frankie Lymon, 1943 - Marilyn McCoo, 1947 - Rula Lenska, 1953 - S. M. Stirling, 1957 - Fran Drescher, 1961 - Eric Stoltz, 1961 - Crystal Bernard and 1971 - Jenna Elfman.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, October 1 is the 274th day of the year. There are 91 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to Jessica Billings and Caracara.

_*Happy Birthday to Meemo, courtenay, Poi Girl, scott_audio, ejbeats, KimberlyinMN), cckbrown, Jeremy C. Shaddix, Appleipad, hostingbiz, Jessica Billings, pcalderon69, wilawill, Ericke12, contyler, kadenn88, lynette12, caracara, johnb88, henrger12, jamildjonie, understand144, Thomas Hardy, alxgdwin, Alan Ryker, Alisha and martinjones.*_

On this day:
331 BC - Alexander the Great defeats Darius III of Persia in the Battle of Gaugamela.
1787 - Russians under Alexander Suvorov defeat the Turks at Kinburn.
1811 - The first steamboat to sail the Mississippi River arrives in New Orléans, Louisiana.
1880 - John Philip Sousa becomes leader of the United States Marine Band.
1890 - The Yosemite National Park and the Yellowstone National Park are established by the U.S. Congress.
1908 - Ford puts the Model T car on the market at a price of US$825
1940 - The Pennsylvania Turnpike, often considered the first superhighway in the United States, opens to traffic.
1957 - First appearance of "In God We Trust" on U.S. paper currency.
1962 - First broadcast of The Tonight Show Starring Johnny Carson
1982 - EPCOT Center opens at Walt Disney World near Orlando, Florida, United States

Also born today:
1910 - Bonnie Parker, 1920 - Walter Matthau, 1921 - James Whitmore, 1924 - Jimmy Carter, 1924 - William Rehnquist, 1924 - Roger Williams, 1928 - Laurence Harvey, 1928 - George Peppard, 1930 - Richard Harris, 1950 - Randy Quaid and 1963 - Mark McGwire.


----------



## Andra

Happy Birthday Cousin Cara!


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, October 2 is the 275th day of the year. There are 90 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to shanb63, symposium85, anneortiz, TriBen, Ltpg37, David Tapp, Phineas21, Namilval21, teesmar, tatum_7, kschles, NaomiMarx, rbborden02 and Angerona Love*_

On this day:
1187 - Siege of Jerusalem: Saladin captures Jerusalem after 88 years of Crusader rule.
1789 - George Washington sends the proposed Constitutional amendments (The United States Bill of Rights) to the States for ratification.
1950 - Peanuts by Charles M. Schulz is first published
1959 - The anthology series The Twilight Zone premieres on CBS television.
2002 - The Beltway sniper attacks begin, extending over three weeks.

Also born today:
1800 - Nat Turner, 1869 - Mohandas Karamchand Gandhi, 1871 - Cordell Hull, 1890 - Groucho Marx, 1895 - Bud Abbott, 1904 - Graham Greene, 1911 - Jack Finney, 1928 - George "Spanky" McFarland, 1937 - Johnnie L. Cochran Jr., 1949 - Annie Leibovitz, 1951 - Sting and 1970 - Kelly Ripa.


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

Thanks for the birthday wish, Geoff!! I've had a really nice weekend.


----------



## geoffthomas

You are very welcome, Jessica.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, October 3 is the 276th day of the year. There are 89 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to Dennis Batchelder, one of our resident authors.

_*Happy Birthday to Athena, Emmalita, denbatch, toddfonseca, tomcdman, BlueEyedMum, Cora, Wilker, rosalee25, daehnp03 and mmcdan13. *_

On this day:
1712 - The Duke of Montrose issues a warrant for the arrest of Rob Roy MacGregor.
1795 - General Napoleon Bonaparte first rises to national prominence being named to defend the French National Convention against armed counter-revolutionary rioters threatening the three year old revolutionary government.
1863 - The last Thursday in November is declared as Thanksgiving Day by President Abraham Lincoln
1955 - The Mickey Mouse Club debuts on ABC.
1995 - O J Simpson acquitted of the murders of Nicole Brown Simpson and Ronald Goldman.

Also born today:
1900 - Thomas Clayton Wolfe, 1925 - Gore Vidal, 1938 - Eddie Cochran, 1941 - Chubby Checker, 1949 - Lindsey Buckingham, 1954 - Stevie Ray Vaughan, 1964 - Clive Owen, 1969 - Gwen Stefani and 1975 - India Arie.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, October 4 is the 277th day of the year. There are 88 days remaining until the end of the year.

It is:
Independence Day in Lesotho
and World Animal Day

Happy Birthday to JGA, klon99, USMC1968, Jarrett Rush, Jason G. Anderson, tinmiller28, oscarfoster, drewbaker78, youngadultfiction, John Hennessy and jake fox. 

On this day:
1535 - The first complete English-language Bible (the Coverdale Bible) is printed, with translations by William Tyndale and Miles Coverdale.
1824 - Mexico adopts a new constitution and becomes a federal republic.
1883 - First run of the Orient Express.
1927 - Gutzon Borglum begins sculpting Mount Rushmore.
1941 - Norman Rockwell's Willie Gillis character debuts on the cover of the Saturday Evening Post.
1988 - U.S. televangelist Jim Bakker is indicted for fraud.

Also born today:
1822 - Rutherford B. Hayes, 1861 - Frederic Remington, 1880 - Damon Runyon, 1895 - Buster Keaton, 1923 - Charlton Heston, 1928 - Alvin Toffler, 1934 - Sam Huff, 1937 - Jackie Collins, 1941 - Anne Rice, 1946 - Susan Sarandon and 1976 - Alicia Silverstone.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, October 5 is the 278th day of the year. There are 87 days remaining until the end of the year.

It is:
Republic Day in Portugal
and World Teachers' Day

_Happy Birthday to AuxDeputy, limtk55, earlfox, oorwullie, james009, Lovemumu, Lossangel1314, jycliffordy, YEhayeahLk4h, horsewisevt, insafmare and Lolita Lopez._

On this day:
1793 - French Revolution: Christianity is disestablished in France.
1905 - Wilbur Wright pilots Wright Flyer III in a flight of 24 miles in 39 minutes
1910 - Revolution in Portugal, monarchy overthrown, a republic declared
1944 - Suffrage is extended to women in France.
1947 - The first televised White House address is given by U.S. President Harry S. Truman.
1969 - The first episode of the famous comedy show Monty Python's Flying Circus aired on BBC

Also born today:
1703 - Jonathan Edwards, 1713 - Denis Diderot, 1829 - Chester A. Arthur, 1882 - Robert Goddard, 1902 - Ray Kroc, 1917 - Allen Ludden, 1919 - Donald Pleasence, 1951 - Karen Allen, 1957 - Bernie Mac, 1960 - Daniel Baldwin, 1965 - Mario Lemieux, 1975 - Kate Winslet and 1983 - Nicky Hilton.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, October 6 is the 279th day of the year. There are 86 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to Brendan Carroll.

This is German-American Day in the United States.

_*Happy Birthday to Brendan Carroll, OliviaD, efficient33, novelimagination and CalissaLeigh. *_

On this day:
1600 - Jacopo Peri's Euridice, the earliest surviving opera, receives its première performance in Florence, signifying the beginning of the Baroque Period
1683 - William Penn brings 13 German immigrant families to the colony of Pennsylvania, marking the first immigration of German people to America.
1889 - Thomas Edison shows his first motion picture.
1927 - Opening of The Jazz Singer, the first prominent talking movie.
1976 - Massacre of students gathering at Thammasat University in Bangkok, Thailand

Also born today:
1846 - George Westinghouse, 1908 - Carole Lombard, 1942 - Britt Ekland and 1955 - Tony Dungy.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, October 7 is the 280th day of the year. There are 85 days remaining until the end of the year.

_Happy Birthday to rocky mountain reader, JenniferNaylor, Harclubs, sndybch, efficient88, wina33 and cures. _

On this day:
3761 BC - The epoch (origin) of the modern Hebrew calendar (Proleptic Julian calendar).
1542 - Explorer Cabrillo discovers Santa Catalina Island off the California coast.
1763 - George III of Great Britain issues British Royal Proclamation of 1763, closing aboriginal lands in North America north and west of Alleghenies to white settlements.
1982 - Cats opens on Broadway and runs for nearly 18 years before closing on September 10, 2000.

Also born today:
1885 - Niels Bohr, 1905 - Andy Devine, 1911 - Vaughn Monroe, 1917 - June Allyson, 1931 - Desmond Tutu, 1943 - Oliver North, 1951 - John Mellencamp, 1952 - Vladimir Putin, 1955 - Yo-Yo Ma, 1959 - Simon Cowell, 1967 - Toni Braxton and 1976 - Taylor Hicks.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, October 8 is the 281st day of the year. There are 84 days remaining until the end of the year.

Fire Prevention Week is observed on the Sunday through Saturday period in which October 8 falls in U.S. and Canada.

_*Happy Birthday to akpak, TheBroad, Herman and Colin Timmis.*_

On this day:
1480 - Great standing on the Ugra river, a standoff between the forces of Akhmat Khan, Khan of the Great Horde, and the Grand Duke Ivan III of Russia, which results in the retreat of the Tataro-Mongols and the eventual disintegration of the Horde.
1860 - Telegraph line between Los Angeles and San Francisco opens.
1967 - Guerrilla leader Che Guevara and his men are captured in Bolivia.

Also born today:
1890 - Edward Rickenbacker, 1895 - Juan Perón, 1920 - Frank Herbert, 1936 - Rona Barrett, 1939 - Paul Hogan, 1941 - Jesse Jackson, 1943 - Chevy Chase, 1946 - Dennis Kucinich, 1948 - Benjamin Cheever, 1949 - Sigourney Weaver, 1956 - Stephanie Zimbalist, 1970 - Matt Damon and 1980 - Nick Cannon.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, October 9 is the 282nd day of the year. There are 83 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today would be John Lennon's Birthday.
It is also Leif Erikson Day in the United States, Iceland and Norway.

_*Happy Birthday to Shari, Rayne, SteveSmith80, Wren Emerson, jrobert1122, r79TyroneGCUTLER, Miller11, DanDillard, oC9ohngohdb, xploit and markecooper *_

On this day:
768 - Carloman I and Charlemagne are crowned Kings of The Franks.
1635 - Founder of Rhode Island Roger Williams is banished from the Massachusetts Bay Colony as a religious dissident after he speaks out against punishments for religious offenses and giving away Native American land.
1888 - The Washington Monument officially opens to the general public.
1919 - Black Sox scandal: The Cincinnati Reds win the World Series.
1986 - The musical The Phantom of the Opera has its first performance at Her Majesty's Theatre in London.

Also born today:
1873 - Charles Walgreen, 1918 - Lila Kedrova, 1925 - Johnny Stompanato, 1935 - Prince Edward, Duke of Kent, 1940 - John Lennon, 1941 - Trent Lott, 1944 - John Entwistle, 1948 - Jackson Browne, 1952 - Sharon Osbourne, 1953 - Tony Shalhoub, 1954 - Scott Bakula, 1954 - John O'Hurley, 1958 - Michael Pare, 1964 - Guillermo del Toro and 1975 - Sean Lennon.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, October 10 is the 283rd day of the year. There are 82 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is:
Moi Day in Kenya and
World Day Against Death Penalty and
World Mental Health Day.

_*Happy Birthday to didir1010, klrodrigues, TobyZ48195, Tabby, johndwson, babylove123, pqwxjunk, Mary Taylor, peterb526, jeniferzoma, prostores , stacipursley, facebook2010, dedicatedserver, peterswl, control360xbox, grayausting, watsonkristie44, wilmap, jasonpilkin, anhthe, passionplaytours, huggiereview123, babydoll2010, kevinrudolf10, eight77probate), willcorna, gatorhatch, jammitta, maxlina, alistuart, stvndaughtry888, planning555, xayle, fanara, thampton9, uniqugift), lucius5, Weilaijc, lazrut599, leomond7, xdebsib, marjorie47, cliff86, tom91, Ronalds, roxybuk, nina10, carmen32, jscott553, tjhorn553, seanmscott69, millard52english, danharen10, pensacolaf, roto10, Doug Taylor, shawn57, verawang30, arthurmoyer12, albert_warrior, marys650, walterchrysler, christian89, jake30596, jandjs67, AnthonyWilliams23, gamerpcawesome, ela104, realestatechicago, warepublic, laljhuti, BarMantle, rlndjason5, khimmy_002, egegriffin621, nilholud, trcmrph6, dotsonsharon, Bantningspiller, Lukaszw), marialappi01, nbluenbear, Aulet156, Dorethea, paulmurray010, DonaldRodriguez2010, icedive, AwsomeNetwork, andrea85, JenSmith17), dwayrich1, thomas202, Wahnond, pedroxing80, Michael Delmo, John Tyler, G0ddard, JulietaBresn, Zeinie, tophotels1, cherry83, vince19, rodriguesabigail52, HolyIdle, levie10, pinnaclemoving, erenretno, arnick37, tomgray230, menaco, jinkzy10, Wafeeq21, Kathy03, RupertDoyle, imrankhan007, AndrewClarke01, HowardDixon1, luefiona, Dick Albert, TrevorMorley, fritzie24, WilliamRaven, JackTurpin1, tinabell37, NevilleSpeller, GarryP87, eelvinasstorey, GordonMirren, sesawa234, jefferyth972, dorothyford_20, aizen789, CharlesNton, jaylord23, AugustusGogan, StratfordBean, vina1434, Eric99wilson, jayannpolar, TomHawkins02, frankz16, homeandbeds, jonard44, rachelmchill, hchris195, janes23, amy.george19, vannesa.hall19, mhanrry7980, wearefriends04, philip45yake, shaiyajones19, alyson.****, janenelson85, byardbro79, swainbuil81, lilynette89, angelique13, Kapimwe, Bojosim, Bobinezu, cheche25, Chaoziv, melissa.71, Ayhner, Chuizlif, monica.45, rtorrey08, Jinoada, Hayden2Grearel, Peterlaw49, haanchy91, crystal20, Choizoar, froynaa22, ArchFrost26, ADOLFO, ryanivan31, Delilah978, Zentaucik, Earnest215, Keegan21, alexhutton, chad207eh and CharlieSelf.*_

On this day:
1845 - In Annapolis, Maryland, the Naval School (later renamed the United States Naval Academy) opens with 50 midshipmen students and seven professors
1967 - The Outer Space Treaty, signed on January 27 by more than sixty nations, comes into force.
1971 - Sold, dismantled and moved to the United States, London Bridge reopens in Lake Havasu City, Arizona.

Also born today:
1813 - Giuseppe Verdi, 1830 - Queen Isabella II of Spain, 1900 - Helen Hayes, 1914 - Ivory Joe Hunter, 1917 - Thelonious Monk, 1924 - James Clavell, 1924 - Ed Wood, 1930 - Harold Pinter, 1941 - Peter Coyote, 1946 - Ben Vereen, 1950 - Nora Roberts, 1954 - David Lee Roth, 1958 - Tanya Tucker, 1959 - Bradley Whitford, 1965 - Toshi, 1969 - Brett Favre, 1973 - Mario López and 1974 - Dale Earnhardt Jr.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, October 11 is the 284th day of the year. There are 81 days remaining until the end of the year.

This is General Pulaski Memorial Day in the United States.

Special Birthday wishes to Angela.

_Happy Birthday to Kimblee, madelonw1011, johnhomer236, frankfus12, billparker4568, JennaAnderson, joshuae126, lene1949, loraine33, hyminer, dianna, Angela, Maddie32, milapotter23, alfonso.alexa, clairematt20, sewlynnie, DougScott, chloefoster19, tanyah, monicab10, trisha.tack, amymdz, alixzarat, zacmdz, Susanb11, Carolyng11, anismd, blakemdz and dylanenzo._

On this day:
1890 - In Washington, DC, the Daughters of the American Revolution is founded.
1910 - Ex-president Theodore Roosevelt becomes the first U.S. president to fly in an airplane.
1954 - First Indochina War: The Viet Minh take control of North Vietnam.
1975 - The NBC sketch comedy/variety show Saturday Night Live debuts with George Carlin as the host and Andy Kaufman, Janis Ian and Billy Preston as guests.

Also born today:
1844 - Henry Heinz, 1884 - Eleanor Roosevelt, 1918 - Jerome Robbins, 1925 - Elmore Leonard, 1932 - Dottie West, 1946 - Daryl Hall, 1947 - Thomas Boswell, 1962 - Joan Cusack, 1965 - Luke Perry, 1968 - Jane Krakowski, 1976 - Emily Deschanel and 1989 - Michelle Wie.


----------



## Angela

awwww...  Thank you, Geoff!!


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, October 12 is the 285th day of the year. There are 80 days remaining until the end of the year.

It is Children's Day in Brazil.

_*Happy Birthday to Zeronewbury, danfan, Jenny8512, Taborcarn, fisher203, johnray, trishamc, TrishaStyles, peterburg, alansimonbooks, MichaelVaughan, nicky040, helentaylor142, T2dt2, sarahtaylor142, PhilTyler02, sarahalfred142, randybrown112, robertbabin112, doyphilip, adamelijah, markmather112, marktaylor142, seandunne112, janetwilliams11, ianfreed112, Nathan Lowell, georgemdz, jeffesonst, jonhmi, emmamarko112, annamaples112, edwinc112, nicoleblair112, Alleysa, Allanne, iseckjones, shiraroberts112, trishajoybale, wendywilliams112, armilougene, josephjack112, William BK., brendakage, ninaemery112, coy4chase, garydoane112, tinaharrison112, curtiszarat, achillemdz, gabrielscott112, juliesutton112, msdolly90, andyariel, johngarrett112, glenjames112, Gordon Kirkland, jacobs, ronaldpark112, robertpeck112 and janetate112. *_

On this day:
1492 - Christopher Columbus's expedition makes landfall in the Caribbean, specifically in The Bahamas.
1792 - First celebration of Columbus Day in the USA held in New York
1892 - The Pledge of Allegiance is first recited by students in many US public schools, as part of a celebration marking the 400th anniversary of Columbus's voyage.
1901 - President Theodore Roosevelt officially renames the "Executive Mansion" to the White House.
1960 - Cold War: Nikita Khrushchev pounds his shoe on a desk at United Nations General Assembly meeting to protest a Philippine assertion of Soviet Union colonial policy being conducted in Eastern Europe
1979 - The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy, the first of five books in the Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy comedy science fiction series by Douglas Adams is published.
2010 - The first miner from 33 in Chile is out after 69 days and was out at 22:12 eastern time.

Also born today:
1932 - Dick Gregory, 1935 - Luciano Pavarotti, 1944 - Angela Rippon, 1970 - Kirk Cameron, 1975 - Marion Jones and 1977 - Bode Miller.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, October 13 is the 286th day of the year. There are 79 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday Wishes to MAGreen.

_*Happy Birthday to MAGreen, raccemup, pagerd, poo, Oogie Pringle, 3karenarbutine, kathyglen, Ferrd, slark10, arayakota, vkr678, jasonmtucker, sanprice11, ch4rleslws, thevictorbook and Bernard J. Schaffer. *_

On this day:
54 - Nero ascends to the Roman throne
1307 - Hundreds of Knights Templar in France are simultaneously arrested by agents of Phillip the Fair, to be later tortured into a "confession" of heresy. (the basis for the "Friday the 13th being a bad omen")
1884 - Greenwich, in London, England, is established as Universal Time meridian of longitude.
1923 - Ankara replaces Istanbul as the capital of Turkey.
1946 - France adopts the constitution of the Fourth Republic.
2010 - A live television audience of over 1 billion viewers watched as 33 miners were rescued following a cave-in at the San José Mine in the Atacama Desert of Chile.

Also born today:
1244 - Jaques de Molay, Grand Master of the Knights Templar, 1853 - Lillie Langtry, 1890 - Conrad Richter, 1909 - Art Tatum, 1909 - Herbert Block, 1915 - Cornel Wilde, 1917 - Burr Tillstrom, 1921 - Yves Montand, 1925 - Lenny Bruce, 1925 - Margaret Thatcher, 1941 - Paul Simon, 1959 - Marie Osmond, 1962 - Jerry Rice, 1969 - Nancy Kerrigan and 1971 - Sacha Baron Cohen.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, October 14 is the 287th day of the year. There are 78 days remaining until the end of the year.

This is Mother's Day in Belarus and Teachers' Day in Poland.

_*Happy Birthday to Lizzarddance, gasoonergirl, kenlewis, malina, loftismorgan, pmichael27, wadells27, rodz006, LaikaSS2, griffsmom, jenijay, shanelindsay and Arbie Nelson.*_

On this day:
1066 - Battle of Hastings - In England on Senlac Hill the Norman forces of William the Conqueror defeat the English army and kill King Harold II of England.
1322 - Robert the Bruce of Scotland defeats King Edward II of England at Byland, forcing Edward to accept Scotland's independence.
1586 - Mary, Queen of Scots, goes on trial for conspiracy against Elizabeth I of England.
1884 - The American inventor, George Eastman, receives a U.S. Government patent on his new paper-strip photographic film.
1926 - The children's book Winnie-the-Pooh, by A.A. Milne, is first published.

Also born today:
1644 - William Penn, 1890 - Dwight D. Eisenhower, 1893 - Lillian Gish, 1894 - E. E. Cummings, 1916 - C. Everett Koop, 1927 - Roger Moore, 1939 - Ralph Lauren, 1952 - Harry Anderson, 1953 - Greg Evigan, 1978 - Usher and 1979 - Stacy Keibler.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, October 15 is the 288th day of the year. There are 77 days remaining until the end of the year.

This is Global Handwashing Day, also National Tree Planting Day in Sri Lanka and Teachers' Day in Brazil.

_*Happy Birthday to MelissaMarx, gatorhost, KateRyan, amy1918, michellebrwn, obama1a, johnnyb, Lonepalm, HoneyLouise, diets, LadyLis, Manxel21, blanchette, ClaytonMaxwell, pwtucker, margar8e, amandabinere and Matt Maxwell.*_

On this day:
1764 - Edward Gibbon observes a group of friars singing in the ruined Temple of Jupiter in Rome, which inspires him to begin work on The History of the Decline and Fall of the Roman Empire.
1783 - The Montgolfier brothers' hot air balloon marks the first human ascent, by Jean-François Pilâtre de Rozier
1880 - Mexican soldiers kill Victorio, one of the greatest Apache military strategists.
1888 - The "From Hell" letter sent by Jack the Ripper is received by the investigators.
1956 - Fortran, the first modern computer language, is shared with the coding community for the first time
1971 - The start of the 2500-year celebration of Iran, celebrating the birth of Persia.
1989 - Wayne Gretzky becomes the all-time leading points scorer in the NHL.

Also born today:
70 BC - Virgil, 1844 - Friedrich Nietzsche, 1858 - John L. Sullivan, 1881 - P. G. Wodehouse, 1908 - John Kenneth Galbraith, 1917 - Arthur Schlesinger Jr., 1920 - Mario Puzo, 1924 - Lee Iacocca, 1926 - Jean Peters, 1942 - Penny Marshall, 1945 - Jim Palmer, 1959 - Sarah Ferguson and 1959 - Emeril Lagasse.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, October 16 is the 289th day of the year. There are 76 days remaining until the end of the year.

It is Boss' day in U.S. and Canada, Teacher's Day in Chile and World Food Day.

_*Happy Birthday to MonaSW, brianm, amandaray169, Farida Mestek, K. A. Jordan, TotallyEpic, gregoryklein, Mimir, ryandevinney444 Lexxycyan and J. Joseph Wright.*_

On this day:
1781 - George Washington captures Yorktown, Virginia after the Siege of Yorktown.
1793 - Marie Antoinette, wife of Louis XVI, is guillotined at the height of the French Revolution.
1846 - William TG Morton first demonstrated ether anesthesia at the Massachusetts General Hospital
1859 - John Brown leads a raid on Harper's Ferry, West Virginia.
1923 - The Walt Disney Company is founded by Walt Disney and his brother, Roy Disney.
1962 - Cuban Missile Crisis between the United States and Cuba begins.
1984 - Desmond Tutu is awarded the Nobel Peace Prize.

Also born today:
1854 - Oscar Wilde, 1886 - David Ben-Gurion, 1888 - Eugene O'Neill, 1923 - Bert Kaempfert, 1925 - Angela Lansbury, 1927 - Günter Grass, 1931 - Charles Colson, 1946 - Suzanne Somers, 1958 - Tim Robbins, 1962 - Manute Bol and 1975 - Kellie Martin.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, October 17 is the 290th day of the year. There are 75 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday Wishes to NogDog.

Today is International Day for the Eradication of Poverty.

_*Happy Birthday to KumaJim, brenwinter, Plexar, MageGap, NavyGirl Leigh, esecuredata03, ciscokid, NogDog, marivic23, LiliTufel and Larry ButtraTm.*_

On this day.
1781 - General Charles Cornwallis offers his surrender to the American revolutionists at Yorktown, Virginia.
1907 - Guglielmo Marconi's company begins the first commercial transatlantic wireless service
1933 - Albert Einstein, fleeing Nazi Germany, moves to the U.S..
1979 - Mother Teresa awarded the Nobel Peace Prize.

Also born today:
1886 - Spring Byington, 1900 - Jean Arthur, 1903 - Nathanael West, 1915 - Arthur Miller, 1918 - Rita Hayworth, 1920 - Montgomery Clift, 1921 - Tom Poston, 1930 - Jimmy Breslin, 1938 - Evel Knievel, 1942 - Gary Puckett, 1948 - Margot Kidder, 1948 - George Wendt, 1948 - Robert Jordan, 1972 - Eminem and 1972 - Wyclef Jean.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, October 18 is the 291st day of the year. There are 74 days remaining until the end of the year.

This is Alaska Day in Alaska.

_*Happy Birthday to Buttercup *member #83*, gardenclc, thefuture4, chriscihlar, rejuvenation8, Joyce, suzie25, nelnav12, Tara Maya, alodhia41, Val2, timothyhopkins and leepettijohn. *_

On this day:
1009 - The Church of the Holy Sepulchre, a Christian church in Jerusalem, is completely destroyed by the Fatimid caliph Al-Hakim bi-Amr Allah, who hacks the Church's foundations down to bedrock.
1648 - Boston Shoemakers form first U.S. labor organization.
1767 - Mason-Dixon line, survey separating Maryland from Pennsylvania is completed.
1851 - Herman Melville's Moby-Dick is first published as The Whale by Richard Bentley of London.
1867 - United States takes possession of Alaska after purchasing it from Russia for $7.2 million.
1898 - United States takes possession of Puerto Rico.
1925 - The Grand Ole Opry opens in Nashville, Tennessee.
1954 - Texas Instruments announces the first Transistor radio.

Also born today:
1662 - Matthew Henry, 1919 - Pierre Elliott Trudeau, 1920 - Melina Mercouri, 1921 - Jesse Helms, 1926 - Chuck Berry, 1927 - George C. Scott, 1935 - Peter Boyle, 1939 - Mike Ditka, 1951 - Pam Dawber, 1956 - Martina Navrátilová, 1958 - Thomas Hearns, 1960 - Jean-Claude Van Damme, 1987 - Zac Efron and 1990 - Bristol Palin.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, October 19 is the 292nd day of the year. There are 73 days remaining until the end of the year.

It is Mother Teresa Day in Albania.

Special Happy Birthday to Sebat.

_*Happy Birthday to sebat, pawsplus, Nathan, mark12dog, dandridgelloyd, mrspy, CraftyGramma, angelofmine03, robbycraig, Jiujone, DouglasJWyatt, Pirate Queen and Verbena*_

On this day:
1469 - Ferdinand II of Aragon marries Isabella I of Castile, a marriage that paves the way to the unification of Aragon and Castile into a single country, Spain.
1789 - Chief Justice John Jay is sworn in as the first Chief Justice of the United States.

Also born today:
1909 - Cozy Cole, 1922 - Jack Anderson, 1931 - John le Carré, 1937 - Peter Max, 1945 - John Lithgow, 1946 - Philip Pullman, 1958 - Michael Steele, 1962 - Evander Holyfield, 1965 - Ty Pennington and 1967 - Amy Carter.


----------



## sebat

Thank you, Geoff!


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, October 20 is the 293rd day of the year. There are 72 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday Wishes to one of our authors, Philip Chen.

Today is Kenyatta Day in Kenya and World Osteoporosis Day.

_*Happy Birthday to RebeccaEast, jinxmom, HeatherNellett, grantwood, SpinyNorman, Sidney51200, GinnyB, jes325mil, garyford, timothyg35, tony2era1, Stymen1, ErichSysak, Fead8a, Philip Chen, c0nrack, alexmob99, tracylynn, hardnutt, paulomolo, Stacey Joy Netzel and rashaad bell. *_

On this day:
1803 - The United States Senate ratifies the Louisiana Purchase.
1973 - "Saturday Night Massacre": President Richard Nixon fires U.S. Attorney General Elliot Richardson and Deputy Attorney General William Ruckelshaus after they refuse to fire Watergate special prosecutor Archibald Cox, who is finally fired by Robert Bork.

Also born today:
1632 - Sir Christopher Wren, 1882 - Bela Lugosi, 1907 - Arlene Francis, 1925 - Art Buchwald, 1927 - Joyce Brothers, 1931 - Mickey Mantle, 1950 - Tom Petty, 1958 - Viggo Mortensen and 1971 - Snoop Dogg.


----------



## Buttercup

Thanks for the birthday wishes!  

Happy Birthday to the rest of the October babies


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, October 21 is the 294th day of the year. There are 71 days remaining until the end of the year.

This is Apple Day in the United Kingdom.

_*Happy Birthday to RovingSoul, OmnivoreInk, knowldgfrk, dfigueroa, orin1Ma, alexcisdixon, Rob Drob, jameskirk142, Elias_001, amymiles112, JMGibbs13, williambruss112, alatotalsta, Kate Early, beanzarat, SPBreit, Kim Bowman, fosmitch23, MoonglowNovel and David Wailing. *_

On this day:
1512 - Martin Luther joins the theological faculty of the University of Wittenberg.
1520 - Ferdinand Magellan discovers a strait now known as Strait of Magellan.
1797 - In Boston Harbor, the 44-gun United States Navy frigate USS Constitution is launched.
1805 - Battle of Trafalgar: A British fleet led by Vice Admiral Lord Nelson defeats a combined French and Spanish fleet off the coast of Spain.
1824 - Joseph Aspdin patents Portland cement.
1959 - In New York City, the Solomon R. Guggenheim Museum, designed by Frank Lloyd Wright, opens to the public.

Also born today:
1772 - Samuel Taylor Coleridge, 1833 - Alfred Nobel, 1917 - Dizzy Gillespie, 1928 - ****** Ford, 1929 - Ursula K. Le Guin, 1940 - Manfred Mann, 1949 - Benjamin Netanyahu, 1952 - Patti Davis, 1956 - Carrie Fisher, 1978 - Will Estes, 1980 - Kim Kardashian and 1986 - Natalee Holloway.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, October 22 is the 295th day of the year. There are 70 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is International Stuttering Awareness Day.

_*Happy Birthday to Geekgirl, kindlelindsay, aikoi, Texan08, saraaah888, racheldeet, jan12robert, letter1232010, bobkabinet, KerylR, Kimberly Montague, Denniswu, Keith Robinson and dustylynn.*_

On this day:
1746 - The College of New Jersey (later renamed Princeton University) receives its charter.
1836 - Sam Houston is inaugurated as the first President of the Republic of Texas.
1924 - Toastmasters International is founded.
1953 - Laos gains independence from France.
1964 - Jean-Paul Sartre is awarded the Nobel Prize for Literature, but turns down the honor.
1966 - The Supremes become the first all-female music group to attain a No. 1 selling album
2008 - India launches its first unmanned lunar mission Chandrayaan-1.

Also born today:
1734 - Daniel Boone, 1811 - Franz Liszt, 1903 - Curly Howard, 1917 - Joan Fontaine, 1920 - Timothy Leary, 1938 - Derek Jacobi, 1938 - Christopher Lloyd, 1942 - Annette Funicello, 1943 - Catherine Deneuve, 1946 - Deepak Chopra, 1952 - Jeff Goldblum, 1963 - Brian Boitano and 1985 - Zac Hanson.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, October 23 is the 296th day of the year. There are 69 days remaining until the end of the year.

It is Chulalongkorn Day in Thailand.

_*Happy Birthday to CCLady, 12bcamping, willscarlet27, chabuchie, FTA, Cashcraft, mars42, JCNusbaum, ckhunt, LeaRyan-author and PMCrawford. *_

On this day:
42 BC - Second Battle of Philippi - Mark Antony and Octavian decisively defeat Brutus's army. Brutus commits suicide.
1739 - War of Jenkins' Ear starts: British Prime Minister, Robert Walpole, reluctantly declares war on Spain.
1917 - Lenin calls for the October Revolution.
1956 - Thousands of Hungarians protest against the government and Soviet occupation.
2001 - Apple releases the iPod.

Also born today:
1835 - Adlai Stevenson I, 1869 - John Heisman, 1893 - Gummo Marx, 1925 - Johnny Carson, 1935 - Juan "Chi-Chi" Rodríguez, 1940 - Pelé, 1942 - Michael Crichton, 1959 - Sam Raimi, 1959 - "Weird Al" Yankovic, 1962 - Doug Flutie, 1976 - Cat Deeley and 1976 - Ryan Reynolds.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, October 24 is the 297th day of the year. There are 68 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is:
Independence Day in Zambia.
Suez Day in Egypt.
United Nations Day and World Development Information Day.

_*Happy Birthday to jonfmerz, eddiewright86, Richard in W.Orange, LisaB40, MichaelBustos, wad3ejug8, paulreed509, macaroni, marlonakimmit, hightechprocrastinating, Alissonmdz, woodkrafter, Julia Kavan, jacky54milson, Jane Fancher, Char57, BELINDA BUCHANAN, Kiran and Brem.*_

On this day:
1147 - After a siege of 4 months crusader knights led by Afonso Henriques, reconquered Lisbon.
1260 - The spectacular Cathedral of Chartres is dedicated in the presence of King Louis IX of France
1590 - John White, The governor of the second Roanoke Colony, returns to England after an unsuccessful search for the "lost" colonists.
1861 - The First Transcontinental Telegraph line across the United States is completed, spelling the end for the 18-month-old Pony Express.
1998 - Launch of Deep Space 1 comet/asteroid mission
2002 - Police arrest spree killers John Allen Muhammad and Lee Boyd Malvo, ending the Beltway sniper attacks in the area around Washington, DC
2003 - Concorde makes its last commercial flight.

Also born today:
1903 - Melvin Purvis, 1904 - Moss Hart, 1926 - Y. A. Tittle, 1930 - J.P. Richardson, The Big Bopper, 1936 - David Nelson, 1939 - F. Murray Abraham, 1947 - Kevin Kline and 1981 - Tila Tequila.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, October 25 is the 298th day of the year. There are 67 days remaining until the end of the year.

This is Constitution Day in Lithuania.

_*Happy Birthday to saraaah16, HeadshotHeather, blazfglori, frederickschroe and CKWebb. *_

On this day:
1415 - The army of Henry V of England defeats the French at the Battle of Agincourt
1854 - The Battle of Balaklava during the Crimean War (Charge of the Light Brigade).
1962 - Nelson Mandela is sentenced to five years in prison.

Also born today:
1838 - Georges Bizet, 1881 - Pablo Picasso, 1886 - Leo G. Carroll, 1888 - Richard E. Byrd, 1912 - Minnie Pearl, 1928 - Marion Ross, 1928 - Anthony Franciosa, 1940 - Bobby Knight, 1941 - Helen Reddy and 1984 - Katy Perry.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, October 27 is the 300th day of the year. There are 65 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is Independence Day in Turkmenistan (from USSR in 1991),
Navy Day in the United States and World Day for Audiovisual Heritage.

_*Happy Birthday to janepbarringer, SerenityBanks, bob87, Plixentar, lizaanderson22, briankad4, jonesbrown6314, omid_mankoo_author, totalwreak, Nupo, shaydenfl, janwarburton and ferne01.*_

On this day:
710 - Saracen invasion of Sardinia.
1810 - United States annexes the former Spanish colony of West Florida.
1904 - The first underground New York City Subway line opens; the system becomes the biggest in United States, and one of the biggest in world.
1988 - Ronald Reagan decides to tear down the new U.S. Embassy in Moscow because of Soviet listening devices in the building structure.
2004 - The Boston Red Sox win the World Series for the first time in 86 years.

Also born today:
1728 - James Cook, 1782 - Niccolò Paganini, 1858 - Theodore Roosevelt, 1873 - Emily Post, 1914 - Dylan Thomas, 1920 - Nanette Fabray, 1924 - Ruby Dee, 1925 - Warren Christopher, 1926 - H.R. Haldeman, 1932 - Sylvia Plath, 1933 - Floyd Cramer, 1939 - John Cleese, 1940 - John Gotti, 1946 - Carrie Snodgress, 1963 - Marla Maples and 1984 - Kelly Osbourne.

Image from Intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Somehow I missed Wednesday altogether - well here it is.

Wednesday, October 26 is the 299th day of the year. There are 66 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Happy Birthday wishes to Brendan Carroll's departed Grandmother. She would have been 105 today!!

_*Happy Birthday to haydeneh, kyrin, clivejones, Toronto_LV, shaneclark1, SJWrightAuthor, mmfrick and El Spark.*_

On this day:
1825 - The Erie Canal opens - passage from Albany, New York to Lake Erie.
1861 - The Pony Express officially ceases operations.
1881 - The Gunfight at the O.K. Corral takes place at Tombstone, Arizona.
1936 - The first electric generator at Hoover Dam goes into full operation.
1959 - The world sees the far side of the Moon for the first time.

Also born today:
1911 - Mahalia Jackson, 1914 - Jackie Coogan, 1919 - Mohammad Reza Pahlavi of Iran, 1942 - Bob Hoskins, 1946 - Pat Sajak, 1947 - Hillary Rodham Clinton, 1947 - Jaclyn Smith, 1961 - Dylan McDermott, 1962 - Cary Elwes, 1967 - Keith Urban and 1984 - Sasha Cohen.

Image from Intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, October 28 is the 301st day of the year. There are 64 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is International Animation Day.

_Happy Birthday to Dox, JargonTalk, debbiec1028, ScottLCollins, a7dk, MattShare, modernfurniture, David.Niall.Wilson, olina43, darma, Mark Grant, author, totalwreak, Nupo, shaydenfl, janwarburton and ferne01._

On this day:
312 - Battle of Milvian Bridge: Constantine I defeats Maxentius, becoming the sole Roman Emperor.
1886 - In New York Harbor, President Grover Cleveland dedicates the Statue of Liberty.
1936 - U.S. President Franklin D. Roosevelt rededicates the Statue of Liberty on its 50th anniversary.
1942 - The Alaska Highway (Alcan Highway) is completed through Canada to Fairbanks, Alaska.
1986 - The centenary of the dedication of the Statue of Liberty is celebrated in New York Harbor.

Also born today:
1818 - Ivan Turgenev, 1897 - Edith Head, 1902 - Elsa Lanchester, 1903 - Evelyn Waugh, 1914 - Jonas Salk, 1932 - Suzy Parker, 1936 - Charlie Daniels, 1944 - Dennis Franz, 1948 - Telma Hopkins, 1949 - Bruce Jenner, 1952 - Annie Potts, 1955 - Bill Gates, 1956 - Mahmoud Ahmadinejad, 1963 - Lauren Holly, 1965 - Jami Gertz, 1967 - Julia Roberts, 1972 - Brad Paisley and 1974 - Joaquin Phoenix.

Image from Intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, October 29 is the 302nd day of the year. There are 63 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday greetings to RJKeller.

_*Happy Birthday to Lynn, Mycroft, RJ Keller, unic1, KindleWomen, JudyParton, JDW, JDW, alexadena, SandraMiller, Bob Houston and KayCi. *_

On this day:
1618 - English adventurer, writer, and courtier Sir Walter Raleigh is beheaded for allegedly conspiring against James I of England.
1675 - Leibniz makes the first use of the long s (∫) as a symbol of the integral in calculus.
1787 - Mozart's opera Don Giovanni receives its first performance in Prague.
1863 - Eighteen countries meeting in Geneva agree to form the International Red Cross.
1960 - In Louisville, Kentucky, Cassius Clay wins his first professional fight.
1969 - The first-ever computer-to-computer link is established on ARPANET, the precursor to the Internet.

Also born today:
1740 - James Boswell, 1891 - Fanny Brice, 1899 - Akim Tamiroff, 1938 - Ralph Bakshi, 1940 - Connie Mack, 1947 - Richard Dreyfuss, 1948 - Kate Jackson, 1967 - Joely Fisher, 1971 - Winona Ryder and 1981 - Amanda Beard.

Image from Intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, October 30 is the 303rd day of the year. There are 62 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is Anniversary of the Declaration of the Slovak Nation.

_*Happy Birthday to KimmyA, kindleluvr, KindleMap.net, MsBookWorm92, juanwilbert23, cdiet11, redfernremovers, LitChick, Broadie and Paul Jones. (*_

On this day:
1831 - In Southampton County, Virginia, escaped slave Nat Turner is captured and arrested for leading the bloodiest slave rebellion in United States history.
1905 - Czar Nicholas II of Russia grants Russia's first constitution, creating a legislative assembly.
1938 - Orson Welles broadcasts his radio play of H. G. Wells's The War of the Worlds, causing anxiety in some of the audience in the United States.
1945 - Jackie Robinson of the Kansas City Monarchs signs a contract for the Brooklyn Dodgers to break the baseball color barrier.
1973 - The Bosporus Bridge in Istanbul, Turkey is completed, connecting the continents of Europe and Asia over the Bosporus for the first time.

Also born today:
1735 - John Adams, 1821 - Fyodor Dostoevsky, 1882 - William Halsey, Jr, 1885 - Ezra Pound, 1893 - Charles Atlas, 1896 - Ruth Gordon, 1936 - Dick Vermeil, 1939 - Grace Slick, 1945 - Henry Winkler, 1951 - Harry Hamlin and 1981 - Ivanka Trump.

Image from Intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, October 31 is the 304th day of the year. There are 61 days remaining until the end of the year.

This day is internationally known as Halloween, also known as All Hallow's Eve, Reformation Day, and Day of the Dead for the Philippines.

Today is Halloween in United Kingdom, United States and many other countries.
Day of the Dead in Mexico.

_*Happy Birthday to kim, paisley, Arlene, rshives, mlee, beesocks, kevingarywilkes, Aurorawolf, oscarsim21, Peter Andrew Leonard, BruceJones and TroyReads*_

On this day:
1517 - Protestant Reformation: Martin Luther posts his 95 theses on the door of the Castle Church in Wittenberg.
1864 - Nevada is admitted as the 36th U.S. state.
1941 - After 14 years of work, Mount Rushmore is completed.

Also born today:
1632 - (baptism) Johannes Vermeer, 1705 - Pope Clement XIV 1795 - John Keats, 1887 - Chiang Kai-shek, 1896 - Ethel Waters, 1912 - Dale Evans, 1922 - Barbara Bel Geddes, 1927 - Lee Grant, 1931 - Dan Rather, 1936 - Michael Landon, 1947 - Deidre Hall, 1950 - John Candy, 1961 - Peter Jackson, 1963 - Dermot Mulroney, 1963 - Rob Schneider and 2000 - Willow Smith.

Image from Intinst:







[/center]


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, November 1 is the 305th day of the year. There are 60 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is World Vegan Day, Independence Day in Antigua and Barbuda, and All Saints Day in many countries.

_*Happy Birthday to savanah70, lovekyna, ervine, Bellknap, chphillips22, bronobuang, Andrew Ashling, emy12, maris21, JerseyGirlBookReviews, mscotes, bibliotastic, Jimmy Stille, Simon Haynes, giga1, sadako18, HDJensen, nirappelton, MLSansom and Moppet. *_

On this day:
1512 - The ceiling of the Sistine Chapel, painted by Michelangelo, is exhibited to the public for the first time.
1520 - The Strait of Magellan, the passage immediately south of mainland South America, connecting the Pacific and the Atlantic Oceans, is first navigated by Ferdinand Magellan during his global circumnavigation voyage.
1604 - William Shakespeare's tragedy Othello is presented for the first time, at Whitehall Palace in London.
1922 - The last sultan of the Ottoman Empire, Mehmed VI, abdicates.
1982 - Honda becomes the first Asian automobile company to produce cars in the United States with the opening of their factory in Marysville, Ohio.

Also born today:
1871 - Stephen Crane, 1920 - James Kilpatrick, 1923 - Gordon R. Dickson, 1926 - Betsy Palmer, 1935 - Gary Player, 1939 - Barbara Bosson, 1950 - Mitch Kapor, 1957 - Lyle Lovett and 1972 - Toni Collette.

Image from Intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, November 2 is the 306th day of the year. There are 59 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is Statehood Day in North and South Dakota, and All Souls Day.

_*Happy Birthday to theresa57, annaaa999, DaveDagger, TGTC, sherk003, Leemark, jamesnelson, n0rjam3s, Paddysland, Tess St John, SantaBarbarahotels and buythebesthome. *_

On this day:
1772 - Samuel Adams and Joseph Warren form the first Committee of Correspondence.
1889 - North and South Dakota are admitted as the 39th and 40th U.S. states.
1917 - The Balfour Declaration proclaims British support for the "establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people" with the clear understanding "that nothing shall be done which may prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities".
1947 - In California, designer Howard Hughes performs the maiden (and only) flight of the Spruce Goose; the largest fixed-wing aircraft ever built.
1960 - Penguin Books is found not guilty of obscenity in the Lady Chatterley's Lover case
1988 - The Morris worm, the first internet-distributed computer worm to gain significant mainstream media attention, is launched from MIT.

Also born today:
1734 - Daniel Boone, 1755 - Marie Antoinette, 1795 - James Knox Polk, 1865 - Warren G. Harding, 1877 - Aga Khan III, 1913 - Burt Lancaster, 1938 - Pat Buchanan, 1942 - Stefanie Powers, 1961 - k.d. lang and 1966 - David Schwimmer.

Image from Intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, November 3 is the 307th day of the year. There are 58 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is Culture Day in Japan, Independence Day in Panama, Dominica and the Federated States of Micronesia.

_*Happy Birthday to Chica, Avalon3, vineeya, susie539, AirBeagle, stivetomynz and JROCK. *_

On this day:
644 - Umar ibn al-Khattab, the second Muslim caliph, is assassinated by a Persian slave in Medina.
1911 - Chevrolet officially enters the automobile market in competition with the Ford Model T.
1913 - The United States introduces an income tax.
1978 - Dominica gains its independence from the United Kingdom.

Also born today:
1793 - Stephen F. Austin, 1794 - William Cullen Bryant, 1918 - Bob Feller, 1921 - Charles Bronson, 1933 - Ken Berry, 1933 - Michael Dukakis, 1948 - Lulu, 1949 - Larry Holmes, 1952 - Roseanne Barr, 1953 - Kate Capshaw, 1957 - Dolph Lundgren and 1960 - Karch Kiraly.

Image from Intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, November 4 is the 308th day of the year. There are 57 days remaining until the end of the year.

_Special Birthday wishes to our own Gertie Kindle (aka Margaret Lake)._

_*Happy Birthday to Bruce F, Nugget, Elliot, AaliyahHoward, robdale, HelenaSampson, Greg001, Gertie Kindle, TheRiddler, Bconvis, r74PedroGSTONER, J.A. Campbell, kindlemaneater, Birgit Böckli, kea and Selina Fenech .*_

On this day:
1429 - Joan of Arc liberates Saint-Pierre-le-Moûtier.
1677 - The future Mary II of England marries William, Prince of Orange. They would later jointly reign as William and Mary.
1825 - The Erie Canal is completed with Governor DeWitt Clinton performing the Wedding of The Waters ceremony in New York Harbour.
1922 - In Egypt, British archaeologist Howard Carter and his men find the entrance to Pharaoh Tutankhamun's tomb in the Valley of the Kings.

Also born today:
1879 - Will Rogers, 1906 - Sterling North, 1913 - Gig Young, 1916 - Walter Cronkite, 1918 - Art Carney, 1919 - Martin Balsam, 1930 - Doris Roberts, 1937 - Loretta Swit, 1946 - Laura Bush, 1946 - Robert Mapplethorpe, 1950 - Markie Post, 1960 - Kathy Griffin, 1961 - Ralph Macchio, 1962 - Jeff Probst, 1969 - Sean "Diddy" Combs, 1969 - Matthew McConaughey and 1975 - Curtis Stone.

Image from Intinst:


----------



## drenee

Happy Birthday, Ms. Gertie.  Hope you havw a wnderful day.
deb


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Special Birthday Wishes to you, Gertie...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks for all the birthday wishes.

The family is taking me to Outback to celebrate my birthday and the fact that my doctor gave me good news about my cholesterol and triglycerides. I might just be good for another ten years.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, November 5 is the 309th day of the year. There are 56 days remaining until the end of the year.
In England - Guy Fawkes Night, also known as Bonfire Night

Today is Guy Fawkes Night in the United Kingdom (this is a good one to "look-up" if you don't know what it is).

_*Happy Birthday to DawnOfChaos, hackeynut, Matt Palen, bernadetterc, anthonymdz, jackstuvat, KlarkJakuzi5, Deidre, levonakon and vivinthevalley.*_

On this day:
1605 - Gunpowder Plot: A conspiracy led by Robert Catesby to blow up the English Houses of Parliament is thwarted when Sir Thomas Knyvet, a justice of the peace, finds Guy Fawkes in a cellar below the House of Lords. 
1872 - In defiance of the law, suffragist Susan B. Anthony votes for the first time, and is later fined $100.

Also born today:
1855 - Eugene V. Debs, 1885 - Will Durant, 1905 - Joel McCrea, 1911 - Roy Rogers, 1913 - Vivien Leigh, 1931 - Ike Turner, 1940 - Elke Sommer, 1941 - Art Garfunkel, 1943 - Sam Shepard, 1947 - Peter Noone, 1958 - Robert Patrick, 1960 - Tilda Swinton, 1963 - Tatum O'Neal and 1987 - Kevin Jonas.

Image from Intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, November 6 is the 310th day of the year. There are 55 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Happy Birthday to Andra.

_*Happy Birthday to keg51, CuriousLaura, A_J_Lath, Andra, wilnyce01, jason024, JamieMcGuire, ThompsonWrites, Go! Shawn!, c44louise, CBMoore1 and R.G. Gilbert.*_

On this day:
1789 - Pope Pius VI appoints Father John Carroll as the first Catholic bishop in the United States.
1860 - Abraham Lincoln is elected 16th president of the United States.
1913 - Mohandas Gandhi is arrested while leading a march of Indian miners in South Africa.
1935 - Parker Brothers acquires the forerunner patents for MONOPOLY from Elizabeth Magie.

Also born today:
1494 - Suleiman the Magnificent, 1854 - John Philip Sousa, 1860 - Ignace Paderewski, 1861 - James Naismith, 1887 - Walter Johnson, 1893 - Edsel Ford, 1916 - Ray Conniff, 1921 - James Jones, 1931 - Mike Nichols, 1946 - Sally Field, 1955 - Maria Shriver, 1968 - Kelly Rutherford, 1970 - Ethan Hawke and 1976 - Pat Tillman.

Image from Intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, November 7 is the 311th day of the year. There are 54 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is National Revolution and Solidarity Day in Bangladesh.

_*Happy Birthday to Gayle, joelfrieders, matthews09, jmorris8071, Mike Nettleton--Author, theeducator20, AbrahamA, zarren27, DwayneRussell and April loves books. *_

On this day:
1872 - The ship Mary Celeste sails from New York, eventually to be found deserted
1908 - Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid are reportedly killed in San Vicente, Bolivia.
1910 - The first air freight shipment is undertaken by the Wright Brothers and department store owner Max Moorehouse.
1914 - The first issue of The New Republic magazine is published.
1929 - In New York City, the Museum of Modern Art opens to the public.
1944 - Franklin D. Roosevelt elected for a record fourth term as President of the United States of America.

Also born today:
1728 - Captain James Cook, 1879 - Leon Trotsky, 1903 - Dean Jagger, 1913 - Albert Camus, 1918 - Billy Graham, 1922 - Al Hirt, 1942 - Tom Peters, 1943 - Joni Mitchell and 1952 - David Petraeus.

Image from Intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, November 8 is the 312th day of the year. There are 53 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is World Urbanism Day

*Happy Birthday to AFS_NZ_IT, ms124, DLs Niece, harrd99, drew2008, madonarose74, jSheena7014, David_Bolton, aleo811 and CuriosityQuills. *

On this day:
1519 - Hernán Cortés enters Tenochtitlán and Aztec ruler Moctezuma welcomes him with a great celebration.
1793 - In Paris, the French Revolutionary government opens the Louvre to the public as a museum.
1889 - Montana is admitted as the 41st U.S. state.
1917 - The People's Commissars give authority to Vladimir Lenin, Leon Trotsky, and Joseph Stalin.
1960 - John F. Kennedy defeats Richard Nixon in one of the closest presidential elections of the twentieth century to become the 35th president of the United States.

Also born today:
1656 - Edmond Halley, 1710 - Sarah Fielding, 1836 - Milton Bradley, 1847 - Bram Stoker, 1884 - Hermann Rorschach, 1900 - Margaret Mitchell, 1912 - June Havoc, 1922 - Christiaan Barnard, 1927 - Patti Page, 1931 - Morley Safer, 1949 - Bonnie Raitt, 1950 - Mary Hart and 1952 - Alfre Woodard.

Image from Intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, November 9 is the 313th day of the year. There are 52 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is World Freedom Day in the United States.

_*Happy Birthday to Eilene, DefyingGravity, gregharaksin, RonnellDPorter, squeak, andreaslee, Treverend and Aaron Pogue.*_

On this day:
694 - Egica, a king of the Visigoths of Hispania, accuses Jews of aiding Muslims, sentencing all Jews to slavery.
1494 - The Family de' Medici were expelled from Florence.
1620 - Pilgrims aboard the Mayflower sight land at Cape Cod, Massachusetts.
1764 - Mary Campbell, a captive of the Lenape during the French and Indian War, is turned over to forces commanded by Colonel Henry Bouquet.
1867 - Tokugawa Shogunate hands power back to the Emperor of Japan, starting the Meiji Restoration.
1888 - Jack the Ripper kills Mary Jane Kelly, his last known victim.
1921 - Albert Einstein is awarded the Nobel Prize in Physics for his work with the photoelectric effect.
1960 - Robert McNamara is named president of Ford Motor Co., the first non-Ford to serve in that post.
1967 - First issue of Rolling Stone Magazine is published.

Also born today:
1818 - Ivan Turgenev, 1886 - Ed Wynn, 1914 - Hedy Lamarr, 1915 - Sargent Shriver, 1918 - Spiro Agnew, 1923 - Dorothy Dandridge, 1934 - Carl Sagan, 1935 - Bob Gibson, 1936 - Mary Travers, 1941 - Tom Fogerty, 1942 - Tom Weiskopf, 1951 - Lou Ferrigno, 1973 - Nick Lachey and 1988 - Nikki Blonsky.

Image from Intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, November 10 is the 314th day of the year. There are 51 days remaining until the end of the year.

This is the day the United States Marine Corps birthday is celebrated (with a ball).

_*Happy Birthday to Cowgirl, F1Wild, terrykyle97, mikecar66, RichMcGinney, lkobescak10, Jazzys Mom, Grobut, kiera03, Orson Zedd, Valerie Maarten, wsmith5555, jasonpinter, ValPear, kayet04, Kazizuge, Tiffany, sismosa04, aqeelkhan, Amanda03, davidnwelton, DragosRoua, mitchfairchild, oldtrojan66 and angelsmith1986. *_

On this day:
1619 - René Descartes has the dreams that inspire his Meditations on First Philosophy.
1775 - The United States Marine Corps is founded at Tun Tavern in Philadelphia by Samuel Nicholas.
1871 - Henry Morton Stanley locates missing explorer and missionary, Dr. David Livingstone in Ujiji, near Lake Tanganyika, allegedly greeting him with the words, "Dr. Livingstone, I presume?".
1969 - National Educational Television (the predecessor to the Public Broadcasting Service) in the United States debuts the children's television program Sesame Street.
1975 - The 729-foot-long freighter SS Edmund Fitzgerald sinks during a storm on Lake Superior, killing all 29 crew on board.

Also born today:
1483 - Martin Luther, 1697 - William Hogarth, 1728 - Oliver Goldsmith, 1759 - Friedrich Schiller, 1889 - Claude Rains, 1893 - John P. Marquand, 1895 - John Knudsen Northrop, 1925 - Richard Burton, 1932 - Roy Scheider, 1949 - Ann Reinking, 1959 - Mackenzie Phillips, 1960 - Neil Gaiman and 1977 - Brittany Murphy.

Image from Intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, Veteran's Day, November 11 is the 315th day of the year. There are 50 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Jeansaint, jazzy1721, MariaG526, vansievert23, jeffnewton25, [email protected], gooder1138, cauthin1988, prettynikki09, edithkay, DrewGayle, Alondra, jeremiah43avery, edwards89, greenking872, Bryanhert5, margaretdejohn, edwards291, gonzalestyl, gonzalesgrl, golf1011, gonzaless, kevinhogg5, Dylan Yarter, sebastianaustin, jeFFcaRt98 , nobad, johnsmedley35, erikclient, Tom Diego, joke99, marlyn11, xoko22, kimberly99, aangel00, tina98, aacer100, medrecruiter2010, bbrook11, wilson546, trumanmarketer, trina, C.J. Ellisson, fatcatseo, novasolarenergy, skate24, jgauza01, ashes11, opuscroakus, joelsyver, stanpiepho, jade12, rainpiepho, orlysyver, kate121, orlypiepho, Braink, winpiepho, sheen13, dennissyver, migrainerelief33, goldankauf, dennispiepho, sarlypiepho, holdrew52, Belisarda, rienaslay, JelmaK, estella, julie20, jennycole, vickysands88, Madeleine25, mekylaroose, AprilB20, Tera, jessandam, marryperkins, katepercy77, emelyhowards, angelacarter58, gloriahick, shaninesholaw, salad1965, rosefrazer, Jergens Flame, irecepolar, mlooper05, hannahcarol, krytelperez, Scath, maria.felong, nikaracines, stephaniegurg, DYarter12, arashine24, BrooklynC1, mylasummers, miranewman2, charityhill20, vinatracey, girliesmith15, AriennaV1, Rizza20, Jerica24 Zalyka20, carlye.18, Anetdah1, Emily85, woodlinsasha, CharmSamonte, shamimnayansaha, sakil, beverly22, AlyannaLace, emily.20, fergie24, EloisaKhan, anna irene, louanne, relmorley, marife, aileen.morales91, April Grace, mooreireland, Angela12, ElsaQuijNO58, magpalitkaghab4Hk, marcovargas02, gafx0054, donna.tucker91, welmaryjane, ida25xang, pinkskull11, rascal76, Raquel, teressaspeak, Acehodiyo1, crispingol84, moniquewatsons, jharleys, gad88, cathwr1te, AprilML1, sha2y2rya, leemooney, Razelyn, gorge5t5benson, hec33, JihooD1, vilen2, ArjayPaulDC1, akal1 (23), akal2 (23), akal3 (23), akal4 (23), aqal (23), aqal1 (23), aqal2 (23), aqal3 (23), aqal4 (23), Christne865 (35), giga2 (23), giga3 (23), giga4 (23), saqa (23), saqa1 (23), saqa2 (23), saqa3 (23), saqa4 (23), wack (23), dedy (23), dedy1 (23), dedy2 (23), jackstarks (24), bryanjackerson (31), dedy3 (23), dedy4 (23), vyne (23), vyne1 (23), vyne2 (23), saymamohib14 (24), vyne3 (23), vyne4 (23), meny (23), meny1 (23), meny2 (23), meny3 (23), meny4 (23), Jietoud, Menthsou, Zendockn, hafizuddin21, FranchoNex, Pixilox, Sagacious Dude, NicolaMorgan*_

On this day:
1839 - The Virginia Military Institute is founded in Lexington, Virginia.
1889 - Washington is admitted as the 42nd U.S. state.
1921 - The Tomb of the Unknowns is dedicated by US President Warren G. Harding at Arlington National Cemetery.
1926 - U.S. Route 66 is established.
1966 - NASA launches Gemini 12.

Also born today:
1744 - Abigail Adams, 1821 - Fyodor Dostoyevsky, 1885 - George Smith Patton, Jr., 1899 - Pat O'Brien, 1904 - Alger Hiss, 1909 - Robert Ryan, 1915 - William Proxmire, 1918 - Stubby Kaye, 1922 - Kurt Vonnegut, 1925 - Jonathan Winters, 1940 - Barbara Boxer, 1960 - Stanley Tucci, 1962 - Demi Moore, 1964 - Calista Flockhart and 1974 - Leonardo DiCaprio.

Image from Intinst:
(With this many people, I knew I needed a big cake!)


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, November 12 is the 316th day of the year (317th in leap years) in the Gregorian calendar. There are 49 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to WoodWitchDame, Daisy1960, christinerose, yoursuccess247, neilsmith, Margaret, BSusie, pet22ham, judekaua, p261i9k5, AllisonJay, kentbroose, esmiller20, andrewmdz1, QventinMool3, dodongkan, songsurgeon3, olivecox19, Megaplexx, athanos, ArnoldD1, mdohno, Gillmer and Darby.*_

On this day:
1905 - Norway holds a referendum in favor of monarchy over republic.
1927 - Leon Trotsky is expelled from the Soviet Communist Party, leaving Joseph Stalin in undisputed control of the Soviet Union.
1933 - Hugh Gray takes the first known photos of the Loch Ness Monster.
1980 - The NASA space probe Voyager I makes its closest approach to Saturn and takes the first images of its rings.
1990 - Tim Berners-Lee publishes a formal proposal for the World Wide Web.

Also born today:
1815 - Elizabeth Cady Stanton, 1840 - Auguste Rodin, 1929 - Grace Kelly, 1944 - Booker T. Jones, 1958 - Megan Mullally, 1961 - Nadia Comăneci, 1968 - Sammy Sosa, 1970 - Tonya Harding and 1982 - Anne Hathaway.

Image from Intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, November 13 is the 317th day of the year. There are 48 days remaining until the end of the year.

This is World Kindness Day.

_*Happy Birthday to teeitup, Marci, Linda1915, J.R. Rain, Author, aloida28, artemw, Kent R. Conrad, Erlland, ravens4u and Rick Gualtieri.*_

On this day:
1002 - English king Æthelred II orders the killing of all Danes in England, known today as the St. Brice's Day massacre.
1927 - The Holland Tunnel opens to traffic as the first Hudson River vehicle tunnel linking New Jersey to New York City.
1947 - Russia completes development of the AK-47, one of the first proper assault rifles
1971 - The American space probe, Mariner 9, becomes the first spacecraft to orbit another planet successfully, swinging into its planned trajectory around Mars.

Also born today:
532 - Augustine of Canterbury, 1312 - King Edward III of England, 1760 - Jiaqing, Emperor of China, 1848 - Albert I, Prince of Monaco, 1850 - Robert Louis Stevenson, 1934 - Garry Marshall, 1938 - Jean Seberg, 1947 - Joe Mantegna, 1955 - Whoopi Goldberg and 1967 - Jimmy Kimmel.

Image from Intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, November 14 is the 318th day of the year. There are 47 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is World Diabetes Day.

_Happy Birthday to GBear, Putnam, Angela Stribling, jimcrayne27, jazztinn, barbie01, Halbert, rolfjafek, samanthahillard, toni49, leahrmsey, shricks, Moissanitejewel, Bruce2005, Nigel22 and JRCSalter._

On this day:
1533 - Conquistadors from Spain under the leadership of Francisco Pizarro arrive in Cajamarca, Inca empire
1889 - Pioneering female journalist Nellie Bly begins a successful attempt to travel around the world in less than 80 days. 
1982 - Lech Wałęsa, the leader of Poland's outlawed Solidarity movement, is released after eleven months of internment near the Soviet border.

Also born today:
1650 - King William III of England, 1765 - Robert Fulton, 1840 - Claude Monet, 1889 - Jawaharlal Nehru, 1896 - Mamie Eisenhower, 1900 - Aaron Copland, 1904 - Dick Powell, 1912 - Barbara Hutton, 1919 - Veronica Lake, 1921 - Brian Keith, 1922 - Boutros Boutros-Ghali, 1927 - McLean Stevenson, 1929 - Jimmy Piersall, 1935 - King Hussein of Jordan, 1943 - Peter Norton, 1947 - P. J. O'Rourke, 1948 - Charles, Prince of Wales, 1954 - Condoleezza Rice, 1954 - Yanni and 1966 - Curt Schilling.

Image from Intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, November 15 is the 319th day of the year. There are 46 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is America Recycles Day in the United States, The beginning of Winter Lent in Eastern Orthodox, Shichi-Go-San in Japan and King's Feast in Belgium.

_Happy Birthday to Thenuts454, blackpassenger, RoxyLyz, brian70, clrkminer, sidmartin, dwight5elliott, cldadams76, yasakanamee, Syn_F, estebanmccarthy, DonnaFCrow and shirley11._

On this day:
1533 - Francisco Pizarro arrives in Cuzco, the capital of the Inca Empire.
1777 - After 16 months of debate the Continental Congress approves the Articles of Confederation.
1859 - The first modern revival of the Olympic Games takes place in Athens, Greece.
1920 - First assembly of the League of Nations is held in Geneva.
1939 - In Washington, D.C., US President Franklin D. Roosevelt lays the cornerstone of the Jefferson Memorial.
1969 - In Columbus, Ohio, Dave Thomas opens the first Wendy's restaurant.
1971 - Intel releases world's first commercial single-chip microprocessor, the 4004.
2000 - Jharkhand state comes into existence in India.

Also born today:
1882 - Felix Frankfurter, 1887 - Georgia O'Keeffe, 1891 - Averell Harriman, 1891 - Erwin Rommel, 1905 - Mantovani, 1906 - Curtis LeMay, 1929 - Ed Asner and 1932 - Petula Clark.

Image from Intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, November 16 is the 320th day of the year. There are 45 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to Kcrady.

Today is International Day for Tolerance.

_*Happy Birthday to kcrady, sandybaker16, robertduperre, lisat, mixvio, warren003, nicamcbrown15, klenart, Attebery and Shoshana .*_

On this day:
1849 - A Russian court sentences Fyodor Dostoevsky to death for anti-government activities linked to a radical intellectual group; his sentence is later commuted to hard labor.
1973 - U.S. President Richard Nixon signs the Trans-Alaska Pipeline Authorization Act into law, authorizing the construction of the Alaska Pipeline.

Also born today:
42 BC - Tiberius, Roman emperor, 1907 - Burgess Meredith, 1922 - Gene Amdahl, 1928 - Clu Gulager, 1958 - Marg Helgenberger, 1967 - Lisa Bonet, 1977 - Oksana Baiul and 1977 - Maggie Gyllenhaal.

Image from Intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, November 17 is the 321st day of the year. There are 44 days remaining until the end of the year

Today is International Students' Day.

_*Happy Birthday to saraaah222, Susan Wells Bennett, jamiebanking, yogibare143, Kent Fletcher, marshallcamacho and meren.*_

On this day:
1558 - Queen Mary I of England dies and is succeeded by her half-sister Elizabeth I of England.
1603 - English explorer, writer and courtier Sir Walter Raleigh goes on trial for treason.
1800 - The United States Congress holds its first session in Washington, D.C.
1970 - Luna program: The Soviet Union lands Lunokhod 1 on Mare Imbrium (Sea of Rains) on the Moon. 
1970 - Douglas Engelbart receives the patent for the first computer mouse.

Also born today:
9 - Titus Flavius Vespasianus, 1790 - August Ferdinand Möbius, 1901 - Lee Strasberg, 1925 - Rock Hudson, 1930 - Bob Mathias, 1938 - Gordon Lightfoot, 1942 - Martin Scorsese, 1943 - Lauren Hutton, 1944 - Danny DeVito, 1944 - Lorne Michaels, 1944 - Tom Seaver, 1948 - Howard Dean, 1960 - RuPaul, 1966 - Daisy Fuentes and 1978 - Rachel McAdams.

Image from Intinst:


----------



## intinst

*11/17/11*
saraaah222, Susan Wells Bennett, jamiebanking, 
yogibare143, Kent Fletcher, marshallcamacho & meren 
Happy Birthday!
*Now let's blow out the candles and cut this thing, shall we?*


----------



## intinst

*11/18/11*
melodiousb, Four Lil' Paws, markboyd295, ClanMoran,
iwantakindlebadly, paceman, RichardCGaines, 
TheodoreTAcosta, robertsfran & jesusnhenson
Happy Birthday!
Hope you have time for some cake and a cuppa today!


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, November 18 is the 322nd day of the year. There are 43 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is Independence Day in Morocco, National Day in Oman and Independence Day in Latvia.

_*Happy Birthday to melodiousb, Four Lil' Paws, markboyd295, ClanMoran, iwantakindlebadly, paceman, RichardCGaines, TheodoreTAcosta, robertsfran and jesusnhenson.*_

On this day:
1307 - William Tell shoots an apple off his son's head.
1803 - The Battle of Vertières, the last major battle of the Haitian Revolution, is fought, leading to the establishment of the Republic of Haiti, the first black republic in the Western Hemisphere.
1865 - Mark Twain's short story The Celebrated Jumping Frog of Calaveras County is published in the New York Saturday Press.
1926 - George Bernard Shaw refuses to accept the money for his Nobel Prize.
1928 - Release of the animated short Steamboat Willie, the first fully synchronized sound cartoon.
1978 - In Jonestown, Guyana, Jim Jones led his Peoples Temple cult to a mass murder-suicide that claimed 918 lives.

Also born today:
1836 - Sir W. S. Gilbert, 1899 - Eugene Ormandy, 1901 - George Gallup, 1908 - Imogene Coca, 1909 - Johnny Mercer, 1923 - Alan Shepard, 1941 - David Hemmings, 1942 - Linda Evans, 1946 - Alan Dean Foster and 1968 - Owen Wilson.


----------



## geoffthomas

By the way........

_Welcome back Intinst!_

Great to see you posting here again.


----------



## intinst




----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, November 19 is the 323rd day of the year. There are 42 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is Flag Day in Brazil, Liberation Day in Mali, International Men's Day in some countries and World Toilet Day (ewww).

_*Happy Birthday to Kindle Rookie, heragn, A.KenLowman, DAVISON, harriswhite12, alywoods54, JimJohnson, DanMarvin, hmcauthor, brennaal, mpgreen88, Dukester, mazen and danielames.*_

On this day:
1863 - U.S. President Abraham Lincoln delivers the Gettysburg Address.
1930 - Bonnie Parker and Clyde Barrow commit their first robbery.
1959 - The Ford Motor Company announces the discontinuation of the unpopular Edsel.
1969 - Apollo 12 astronauts Pete Conrad and Alan Bean land at Oceanus Procellarum and become the third and fourth humans to walk on the Moon.
1969 - Football player Pelé scores his 1,000th goal.
1998 - Vincent van Gogh's Portrait of the Artist Without Beard sells at auction for $71.5 million USD.

Also born today:
1752 - George Rogers Clark, 1805 - Ferdinand de Lesseps, 1831 - James A. Garfield, 1862 - Billy Sunday, 1905 - Tommy Dorsey, 1909 - Peter Drucker, 1917 - Indira Gandhi, 1920 - Gene Tierney, 1921 - Roy Campanella, 1933 - Larry King, 1935 - Jack Welch, 1936 - Dick Cavett, 1938 - Ted Turner, 1942 - Calvin Klein, 1959 - Allison Janney, 1961 - Meg Ryan, 1962 - Jodie Foster, 1966 - Gail Devers and 1977 - Kerri Strug.


----------



## intinst

*11/19/11*
Kindle Rookie, heragn, A.KenLowman, DAVISON, harriswhite12,
alywoods54, JimJohnson, DanMarvin, hmcauthor, brennaal, mpgreen88, 
Dukester, mazen *&* danielames
Don't race through it, take time to enjoy your day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, November 20 is the 324th day of the year. There are 41 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is Wedding day of Queen Elizabeth II, Teacher's Day in Vietnam, Day of National Sovereignty in Argentina, Transgender Day of Remembrance and Universal Children's Day.

_*Happy Birthday to Sergirl, Brodys Mom, alwayssuccessful, DarkSpoon, izzy, shoppegirl, coralsands, Ronald Kelly, Hamish Brown, caracaine and chrisriddel.*_

On this day:
1789 - New Jersey becomes the first U.S. state to ratify the Bill of Rights.
1945 - Trials against 24 Nazi war criminals start at the Palace of Justice at Nuremberg.
1947 - The Princess Elizabeth marries Lieutenant Philip Mountbatten at Westminster Abbey in London.
1984 - The SETI Institute is founded.
1985 - Microsoft Windows 1.0 is released.

Also born today:
1889 - Edwin Hubble, 1900 - Chester Gould, 1907 - Fran Allison, 1917 - Robert Byrd, 1925 - Robert F. Kennedy, 1939 - Dick Smothers, 1942 - Joe Biden, 1956 - Bo Derek, 1959 - Sean Young and 1976 - Dominique Dawes.


----------



## intinst

*11/20/11*
Sergirl, Brodys Mom, alwayssuccessful, DarkSpoon, izzy, shoppegirl, 
coralsands, Ronald Kelly, Hamish Brown, caracaine & chrisriddel
Hope you have a colorful birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, November 21 is the 325th day of the year. There are 40 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday Greetings to Kristan Hoffman.

Today is Armed Forces Day in Bangladesh, National Adoption Day in the United States, World Hello Day, and World Television Day.

_*Happy Birthday to verndude, Kristan Hoffman, davidjackson, gretacollins, Doug Lance, auriel_vnns, AlmostHeaven, alinas21, ginakoenig, gpamelac, llamablue, louisearmstrong and esnieto.*_

On this day:
164 BC - Judas Maccabaeus, son of Mattathias of the Hasmonean family, restores the Temple in Jerusalem. 
1620 - Plymouth Colony settlers sign the Mayflower Compact
1789 - North Carolina ratifies the United States Constitution and is admitted as the 12th U.S. state.
1877 - Thomas Edison announces his invention of the phonograph
1942 - The completion of the Alaska Highway 
1969 - The first permanent ARPANET link is established between UCLA and SRI.
1980 - Lake Peigneur drains into an underlying salt deposit.

Also born today:
1694 - Voltaire, 1787 - Samuel Cunard, 1920 - Stan Musial, 1937 - Marlo Thomas, 1941 - Juliet Mills, 1944 - Harold Ramis, 1945 - Goldie Hawn, 1963 - Nicollette Sheridan, 1966 - Troy Aikman and 1969 - Ken Griffey, Jr.


----------



## intinst

*11/21/11*
verndude, Kristan Hoffman, davidjackson, gretacollins,
Doug Lance, auriel_vnns, AlmostHeaven, alinas21, ginakoenig,
gpamelac, llamablue, louisearmstrong & esnieto









Hope it is a great day!​


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, November 22 is the 326th day of the year. There are 39 days remaining until the end of the year.

_Happy Birthday to Norman, Stellamaz, wordpress, bennicolas, justinewooper44, JoshuaGuess, chotoan, Stel Pavlou, DarwinAGarrison, DouglasPratt and Beth Dolgner._

On this day:
1307 - Pope Clement V issues the papal bull Pastoralis Praeeminentiae which instructed all Christian monarchs in Europe to arrest all Templars and seize their assets.
1928 - The premier performance of Ravel's Boléro takes place in Paris.
1954 - The Humane Society of the United States is founded.
1963 - In Dallas, Texas, US President John F. Kennedy is assassinated

Also born today:
1458 - Jacob Obrecht, 1808 - Thomas Cook, 1819 - George Eliot, 1890 - Charles de Gaulle, 1899 - Hoagy Carmichael, 1921 - Rodney Dangerfield, 1924 - Geraldine Page, 1932 - Robert Vaughn, 1940 - Terry Gilliam, 1943 - Billie Jean King, 1958 - Jamie Lee Curtis and 1984 - Scarlett Johansson.


----------



## Doug Lance

intinst said:


> *11/21/11*
> verndude, Kristan Hoffman, davidjackson, gretacollins,
> Doug Lance, auriel_vnns, AlmostHeaven, alinas21, ginakoenig,
> gpamelac, llamablue, louisearmstrong & esnieto
> 
> Hope it is a great day!​


It was a great day Thanks!


----------



## geoffthomas

Oh boy.
Somehow I missed gretacollins, Doug Lance and auriel_vnns when I originally posted yesterday.  Glad Initinst caught them.  So sorry you three.  I promise to try to be more accurate.  Both Intinst and I get the names from the same place and I was "sloppy".  Sorry again.


----------



## intinst

That's why we make a good team.


----------



## intinst

*11/22/11*
Norman, Stellamaz, saraaah13, annaaa013, wordpress, annaaa016,
bennicolas, justinewooper44, JoshuaGuess, chotoan, Stel Pavlou,
DarwinAGarrison, DouglasPratt & Beth Dolgner
Happy Birthday!
Hope y'all have a big glass of milk.


----------



## intinst

*11/23/11*
Jen, tc, liquidgraph, lisa12, piya15,
SharonCorillo, Alarm01, tani23,
stuvartharish, jhonhussy, 
Kindle Krista, joshuaboone,
Athena Grayson, Samularialewis,
Laura DiFiore, Jackzhou & GrantSharkey


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, November 23 is the 327th day of the year. There are 38 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday Wishes to Jen.

_*Happy Birthday to Jen, tc, liquidgraph, lisa12, piya15, SharonCorillo, Alarm01, tani23, stuvartharish, jhonhussy, oscarth, Kindle Krista, joshuaboone, Athena Grayson, Samularialewis, Laura DiFiore, Jackzhou and GrantSharkey.*_

On this day:
1644 - John Milton publishes Areopagitica, a pamphlet decrying censorship.
1889 - The first jukebox goes into operation at the Palais Royale Saloon in San Francisco.
1936 - The first edition of Life is published.
1963 - The BBC broadcasts the first ever episode of Doctor Who (starring William Hartnell) which is the world's longest running science fiction drama.

Also born today:
1804 - Franklin Pierce, 1859 - Billy The Kid, 1887 - Boris Karloff, 1888 - Harpo Marx, 1940 - Luis Tiant, 1942 - Susan Anspach and 1992 - Miley Cyrus.


----------



## Jen

Awww, there you go again being too sweet!!!  Thanks Geoff, you're the best cheerleader around!!  
Thanks to you too intinst!!


----------



## intinst

*11/24/11*
saraaah11, rs246, stephenlaw01, FrqHuss517, FrqHuss, Cameron McKeth & anjerri2
Happy Birthday to you all!


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, November 24 is the 328th day of the year. There are 37 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is Teacher's Day in Indonesia, Independence Day in Suriname and International Day for the Elimination of Violence against Women.

_*Happy Birthday to rs246, stephenlaw01, FrqHuss517, FrqHuss517, FrqHuss, Cameron McKeth and anjerri2.*_

On this day:
1639 - Jeremiah Horrocks observes the transit of Venus, an event he had predicted.
1859 - Charles Darwin publishes On the Origin of Species.
1932 - In Washington, D.C., the FBI Scientific Crime Detection Laboratory (known as the FBI Crime Lab) opens.
1950 - The "Storm of the Century", a violent snowstorm, paralyzes the northeastern United States and the Appalachians, bringing winds up to 100 mph and sub-zero temperatures. Pickens, West Virginia, records 57 inches of snow. 323 people die as a result of the storm.
1974 - Donald Johanson and Tom Gray discover the 40% complete Australopithecus afarensis skeleton, nicknamed "Lucy" (after The Beatles song "Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds"), in the Awash Valley of Ethiopia's Afar Depression.

Also born today:
1632 - Baruch Spinoza, 1713 - Junipero Serra, 1784 - Zachary Taylor, 1864 - Henri de Toulouse-Lautrec, 1868 - Scott Joplin, 1888 - Dale Carnegie, 1897 - Lucky Luciano, 1911 - Kirby Grant(Sky King), 1913 - Geraldine Fitzgerald, 1917 - Howard Duff, 1925 - William F. Buckley Jr., 1938 - Oscar Robertson, 1940 - Paul Tagliabue, 1942 - Billy Connolly and 1978 - Katherine Heigl.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, November 25 is the 329th day of the year. There are 36 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to Maria Hooley.

_*Happy Birthday to Maria Hooley, SueEllen, Lesley123, iLink-9000, Realtime, russd918, ckhoffmank, Willow14 and Baudy.*_

On that day:
1343 - A tsunami, caused by the earthquake in the Tyrrhenian Sea, devastates Naples (Italy) and the Maritime Republic of Amalfi, among other places.
1864 - A group of Confederate operatives calling themselves the Confederate Army of Manhattan starts fires in more than 20 locations in an unsuccessful attempt to burn down New York City.
1952 - Agatha Christie's murder-mystery play The Mousetrap opens at the Ambassadors Theatre in London later becoming the longest continuously-running play in history.
1963 - President John F. Kennedy is buried at Arlington National Cemetery.
1999 - The United Nations establishes the International Day for the Elimination of Violence against Women to commemorate the murder of three Mirabal Sisters for resistance against the Rafael Trujillo dictatorship in Dominican Republic.

Also born on the 25th:
1501 - Yi Hwang, 1835 - Andrew Carnegie, 1844 - Karl Benz, 1846 - Carrie Nation, 1881 - Pope John XXIII, 1914 - Joe DiMaggio, 1920 - Ricardo Montalbán, 1926 - Poul Anderson, 1926 - Jeffrey Hunter, 1940 - Joe Gibbs, 1947 - John Larroquette, 1955 - Bruno Tonioli, 1960 - Amy Grant, 1960 - John F. Kennedy, Jr., 1971 - Christina Applegate, 1976 - Donovan McNabb, 1981 - Barbara Bush and 1981 - Jenna Bush.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, November 26 is the 330th day of the year. There are 35 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is Independence Day in Mongolia.

_*Happy Birthday to jdsmke, Patricia, m4ttb4rr, lesedi, ketadiablo, ellacariaga18 and atRaM74.*_

On this day:
1789 - A national Thanksgiving Day is observed in the United States as recommended by President George Washington and approved by Congress.
1863 - President Abraham Lincoln proclaims November 26th as a national Thanksgiving Day, to be celebrated annually on the final Thursday of November (since 1941, on the fourth Thursday).
1922 - Howard Carter and Lord Carnarvon become the first people to enter the tomb of Pharaoh Tutankhamun in over 3000 years.
2003 - Concorde makes its final flight, over Bristol, England.

Also born today:
1731 - William Cowper, 1853 - Bat Masterson, 1902 - Maurice McDonald, 1909 - Eugène Ionesco, 1912 - Eric Sevareid, 1919 - Frederik Pohl, 1922 - Charles M. Schulz, 1933 - Robert Goulet, 1938 - Rich Little, 1939 - Tina Turner, 1945 - John McVie and 1983 - Chris Hughes.


----------



## intinst

11/25/11 & 11/26/11
Maria Hooley, SueEllen, Lesley123, iLink-9000,
Realtime, russd918, ckhoffmank, Willow14, Baudy,
jdsmke, Patricia, m4ttb4rr, lesedi, ketadiablo, 
ellacariaga18 & atRaM74
Hope it is a very Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, November 27 is the 331st day of the year. There are 34 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to ant100, frizico, hppavmx704, tekentugz09 and Josh_Stallings.*_

On this day:
1095 - Pope Urban II declares the First Crusade at the Council of Clermont.
1703 - The first Eddystone Lighthouse is destroyed in the Great Storm of 1703.
1924 - In New York City, the first Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade is held.

Also born today:
1701 - Anders Celsius, 1907 - L. Sprague de Camp, 1911 - David Merrick, 1917 - Buffalo Bob Smith, 1940 - Bruce Lee, 1941 - Eddie Rabbitt, 1942 - Jimi Hendrix, 1957 - Caroline Kennedy, 1964 - Robin Givens, 1968 - Michael Vartan and 1973 - Samantha Harris.


----------



## intinst

*11/27/11*
ant100, frizico, hppavmx704, tekentugz09 & Josh_Stallings
*Wishing you a very*









*(Hope you like cupcakes!)*​


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, November 28 is the 332nd day of the year. There are 33 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Dork Knight, healeyb, alexajones568, cahocking, dexterswann18 and AuthorJMKelley.*_

On this day:
1520 - After navigating through the South American strait, three ships under the command of Portuguese explorer Ferdinand Magellan reach the Pacific Ocean, becoming the first Europeans to sail from the Atlantic Ocean to the Pacific.
1660 - At Gresham College, 12 men, including Christopher Wren, Robert Boyle, John Wilkins, and Sir Robert Moray decide to found what is later known as the Royal Society.
1907 - In Haverhill, Massachusetts, scrap-metal dealer Louis B. Mayer opens his first movie theater.
1984 - Over 250 years after their deaths, William Penn and his wife Hannah Callowhill Penn are made Honorary Citizens of the United States

Also born today:
1628 - John Bunyan, 1820 - Friedrich Engels, 1929 - Berry Gordy Jr., 1936 - Gary Hart, 1943 - Randy Newman, 1950 - Ed Harris, 1959 - Judd Nelson, 1962 - Jon Stewart and 1967 - Anna Nicole Smith.


----------



## intinst

*11/28/11*
Dork Knight, healeyb, alexajones568, cahocking, 
dexterswann18 & AuthorJMKelley
Hope you all have a "sweet" Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, November 29 is the 333rd day of the year. There are 32 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Frank, stitch, indigo1968, Justin Hollatz, lenaca01, Ryan Pollard , emoorman, haliem004, Rozzie, NorahWilson, lanceweatherman, EverythingIndie, pbatta and ebmbooks.*_

On this day:
800 - Charlemagne arrives at Rome to investigate the alleged crimes of Pope Leo III.
1877 - Thomas Edison demonstrates his phonograph for the first time.
1929 - U.S. Admiral Richard Byrd becomes the first person to fly over the South Pole.
1947 - The United Nations General Assembly votes to partition Israel.
1963 - U.S. President Lyndon B. Johnson establishes the Warren Commission to investigate the assassination of President John F. Kennedy.
1972 - Nolan Bushnell (co-founder of Atari) releases Pong, the first commercially successful video game, in Andy Capp's Tavern in Sunnyvale, California.

Also born today:
1803 - Christian Doppler, 1832 - Louisa May Alcott, 1895 - Busby Berkeley, 1898 - C. S. Lewis, 1908 - Adam Clayton Powell Jr., 1918 - Madeleine L'Engle, 1921 - Dagmar, 1922 - Minnie Miñoso, 1933 - John Mayall, 1940 - Chuck Mangione, 1949 - Garry Shandling, 1952 - Jeff Fahey, 1954 - Joel Coen, 1955 - Howie Mandel, 1957 - Janet Napolitano, 1959 - Rahm Emanuel, 1961 - Kim Delaney, 1962 - Andrew McCarthy, 1964 - Don Cheadle, 1968 - Howard K. Stern and 1982 - Lucas Black.


----------



## BTackitt

Alle Mein went into labor last night.. so in anticipation...


----------



## intinst

11/29/11
Frank, stitch, indigo1968, Justin Hollatz, lenaca01, 
Ryan Pollard , emoorman, haliem004, Rozzie, NorahWilson, 
lanceweatherman, EverythingIndie, pbatta & ebmbooks


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, November 30 is the 334th day of the year. There are 31 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to Mark Twain (who would be 176 today).
Today is Independence Day in Barbados; Bonifacio Day in the Philippines; Saint Andrew's Day in Scotland.

_*Happy Birthday to SimMitz, ajgrant, donald, babyangel, Mark_A_Lopez, BrianKittrell, Shack70, aubreyparr30 and jessicaCvernold .*_

On this day:
1782 - Treaty of Paris - In Paris, representatives from the United States and the Kingdom of Great Britain sign preliminary peace articles (later formalized as the 1783 Treaty of Paris).
1803 - In New Orleans, Louisiana, Spanish representatives officially transfer the Louisiana Territory to a French representative. Just 20 days later, France transfers the same land to the United States as the Louisiana Purchase.
1804 - The Democratic-Republican-controlled United States Senate begins an impeachment trial against Federalist-partisan Supreme Court of the United States Justice Samuel Chase.
1886 - The Folies Bergère stages its first revue.
1934 - The steam locomotive Flying Scotsman becomes the first to officially exceed 100mph.
1936 - In London, the Crystal Palace is destroyed by fire.
1940 - Lucille Ball marries Desi Arnaz in Greenwich, Connecticut.
1954 - In Sylacauga, Alabama, United States, the Hodges Meteorite crashes through a roof and hits a woman taking an afternoon nap in the only documented case of a human being hit by a rock from space.
2004 - Longtime Jeopardy! champion Ken Jennings of Salt Lake City, Utah finally loses, leaving him with US$2,520,700, television's biggest game show winnings.

Also born today:
1667 - Jonathan Swift, 1810 - Oliver Winchester, 1835 - Mark Twain, 1874 - Sir Winston Churchill, 1918 - Efrem Zimbalist Jr., 1924 - Shirley Chisholm, 1924 - Allan Sherman, 1926 - Richard Crenna, 1927 - Robert Guillaume, 1929 - Dick Clark, 1930 - G. Gordon Liddy, 1936 - Abbie Hoffman, 1937 - Ridley Scott, 1952 - Mandy Patinkin, 1953 - June Pointer, 1955 - Billy Idol, 1962 - Bo Jackson, 1965 - Ben Stiller, 1978 - Clay Aiken and 1985 - Kaley Cuoco.


----------



## intinst

11/30/11
SimMitz, ajgrant, donald, babyangel, 
Mark_A_Lopez, BrianKittrell, Shack70, aubreyparr30 
&
 jessicaCvernold


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Happy Birthday, Mark Twain










......and Thanks for all the giggles !


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, December 1 is the 335th day of the year. There are 30 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is World AIDS Day; Great Union Day in Romania; and Teacher's Day in Panama.

_*Happy Birthday to supermom, gypsy1274, Gajetman, bancorn68, squicker, ThomasT, dyna10, clifffleeger, 21stChris, melindagsuggs30, hiney00, Mayceerev, gabrielaking72, Deviprasad, Marc Feld, Charles Belden, kev_tomsett and Christopher Hunter .*_

On this day:
1913 - The Ford Motor Company introduces the first moving assembly line.
1955 - In Montgomery, Alabama, seamstress Rosa Parks refuses to give up her bus seat to a white man and is arrested for violating the city's racial segregation laws, an incident which leads to the Montgomery Bus Boycott.
1982 - At the University of Utah, Barney Clark becomes the first person to receive a permanent artificial heart.

Also born today:
1761 - Marie Tussaud, 1913 - Mary Martin, 1923 - Stansfield Turner, 1933 - Lou Rawls, 1935 - Woody Allen, 1939 - Lee Trevino, 1940 - Richard Pryor, 1945 - Bette Midler, 1954 - Bob Goen and 1958 - Charlene Tilton.


----------



## intinst

12/1/11
supermom, gypsy1274, Gajetman, bancorn68, squicker, ThomasT, 
dyna10, clifffleeger, 21stChris, melindagsuggs30, hiney00, Mayceerev, 
jsheide33, gabrielaking72, Deviprasad, Marc Feld, Charles Belden, kev_tomsett 
&
Christopher Hunter
Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, December 2 is the 336th day of the year. There are 29 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is National Day in the United Arab Emirates

*Happy Birthday to ConnieK, Stevens68, swena12, bluefrog, liam.judge, shackdeny, frances44, lasubasta, matt77douglas, rolando182, L Reveaux and EthanRussellErway.*

On this day:
1755 - The second Eddystone Lighthouse is destroyed by fire.
1804 - At Notre Dame Cathedral in Paris, Napoleon Bonaparte crowns himself Emperor of the French, the first French Emperor in a thousand years.
1867 - At Tremont Temple in Boston, British author Charles Dickens gives his first public reading in the United States.
1942 - Manhattan Project: A team led by Enrico Fermi initiates the first self-sustaining nuclear chain reaction.

Also born today:
1859 - Georges Seurat, 1863 - Charles Ringling, 1923 - Maria Callas, 1924 - Alexander Haig, 1925 - Julie Harris, 1931 - Edwin Meese, 1939 - Harry Reid, 1968 - Lucy Liu, 1973 - Monica Seles and 1981 - Britney Spears.


----------



## intinst

12/2/11
ConnieK, Stevens68, swena12, bluefrog, liam.judge, shackdeny, frances44,
lasubasta, matt77douglas, rolando182, L Reveaux & EthanRussellErway
Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, December 3 is the 337th day of the year. There are 28 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is International Day of People with Disability.

*Happy Birthday to saltraker, Brooke, skeeterman10, Jaasy, corky1234, TKindle, Shelby, therapistet, earlpo22, johnwhitley, LaFlamme, ElementR, nicholaslasalla and kimanzi.*

On this day:
1818 - Illinois becomes the 21st U.S. state.
1910 - Modern neon lighting is first demonstrated by Georges Claude at the Paris Motor Show.
1967 - At Groote Schuur Hospital in Cape Town, South Africa, a transplant team headed by Christiaan Barnard carries out the first heart transplant on a human (53-year-old Louis Washkansky).
1973 - Pioneer program: Pioneer 10 sends back the first close-up images of Jupiter.

Also born today:
1826 - George B. McClellan, 1842 - Charles Alfred Pillsbury, 1857 - Joseph Conrad, 1927 - Andy Williams, 1930 - Jean-Luc Godard, 1937 - Bobby Allison, 1948 - Ozzy Osbourne, 1960 - Daryl Hannah, 1960 - Julianne Moore, 1965 - Katarina Witt and 1968 - Brendan Fraser.


----------



## intinst

12/3/11
saltraker, Brooke, skeeterman10, Jaasy, corky1234, TKindle, 
Shelby, therapistet, earlpo22, johnwhitley, LaFlamme, ElementR, nicholaslasalla
&
kimanzi


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, December 4 is the 338th day of the year. There are 27 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to KindleKay.

Today is Navy Day in India.

_*Happy Birthday to KindleKay (aka #1652), Sam Landstrom, Kindle Gracie, Dark Angel, p161i8ij, scodum12, james28, jhall124, Thayerphotos, collins04john, DarkAngelCT, prprincess, indira90, Steininger and Sharon Red.*_

On this day:
1674 - Father Jacques Marquette founds a mission on the shores of Lake Michigan to minister to the Illiniwek (the mission would later grow into the city of Chicago, Illinois).
1872 - The crewless American ship Mary Celeste is found by the British brig Dei Gratia (the ship had been abandoned for nine days but was only slightly damaged).
1875 - Notorious New York City politician Boss Tweed escapes from prison and flees to Cuba, then Spain.
1881 - The first edition of the Los Angeles Times is published.
1954 - The first Burger King is opened in Miami, Florida, United States.

Also born today:
1861 - Lillian Russell, 1892 - Francisco Franco, 1912 - Pappy Boyington, 1933 - Horst Buchholz, 1942 - Gemma Jones, 1949 - Jeff Bridges, 1951 - Patricia Wettig, 1964 - Marisa Tomei and 1973 - Tyra Banks.


----------



## intinst

*12/4/11*
KindleKay (aka #1652), Sam Landstrom, Kindle Gracie, Dark Angel, p161i8ij,
scodum12, james28, jhall124, Thayerphotos, collins04john, DarkAngelCT,
prprincess, indira90, Steininger & Sharon Red.
Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, December 5 is the 339th day of the year. There are 26 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is St Nicholas's Eve in various European countries; Father's Day in Thailand.

_*Happy Birthday to andrake67, domesticdork, finder76, kennystone, UtahChiropractor, DebtHelp, SuzanneStanley, charise00, demver5, averyhayes, tonytasal, Mrs. K., ambershell15M, robartclean, FytzWilliam Urace, Walker2066, pillowwitharms and Virhenley.*_

On this day:
63 BC - Cicero gave the fourth and final Catiline Orations.
771 - Charlemagne becomes the sole King of the Franks after the death of his brother Carloman.
1492 - Christopher Columbus becomes the first European to set foot on the island of Hispaniola, now Haiti and the Dominican Republic.
1932 - German-born Swiss physicist Albert Einstein is granted an American visa.

Also born today:
1782 - Martin Van Buren, 1839 - George Armstrong Custer, 1890 - Fritz Lang, 1901 - Walt Disney, 1902 - Strom Thurmond, 1906 - Otto Preminger, 1932 - Little Richard, 1934 - Joan Didion, 1947 - Jim Plunkett and 1968 - Margaret Cho.


----------



## intinst

12/5/11
andrake67, domesticdork, finder76, kennystone, UtahChiropractor,
DebtHelp, SuzanneStanley, charise00, demver5, averyhayes,
tonytasal, Mrs. K., ambershell15M, robartclean, FytzWilliam Urace,
Walker2066, pillowwitharms & Virhenley
[size=35pt]Hope it's a great one![/size]


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, December 6 is the 340th day of the year. There are 25 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is Independence Day in Finland (1917); Constitution Day in Spain.

_*Happy Birthday to Pardes, noelmadden, apriluofa, Geekchic, Ben White and Author of American Charm.*_

On this day:
1768 - The first edition of the Encyclopædia Britannica is published.
1849 - American abolitionist Harriet Tubman escapes from slavery.
1877 - The first edition of the Washington Post is published.
1884 - The Washington Monument in Washington D.C. is completed.
1933 - U.S. federal judge John M. Woolsey rules that the James Joyce's novel Ulysses is not obscene.
1967 - Adrian Kantrowitz performed the first human heart transplant in the United States.

Also born today:
1833 - John S. Mosby, 1872 - William S. Hart, 1876 - Fred Duesenberg, 1896 - Ira Gershwin, 1900 - Agnes Moorehead, 1920 - Dave Brubeck, 1924 - Wally Cox, 1948 - JoBeth Williams, 1962 - Janine Turner and 1970 - Adrian Fenty.


----------



## intinst

12/6/11
Pardes, noelmadden, apriluofa, Geekchic, 
Ben White & Author of American Charm
Happy Birthday!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Today is my sons 17th birthday! It always marks the beginning of the Christmas season because I start buying Xmas gifts when I'm buying his birthday present, and I like to have our tree up on his birthday.

He asked for Pizza Hut pizza for dinner, so he got it and some wings.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, December 7 is the 341st day of the year. There are 24 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is Día de las Velitas in Colombia; Armed Forces Flag Day in India; International Civil Aviation Day and National Pearl Harbor Remembrance Day in the United States.

Special 17th Birthday wishes to Debra Purdy Kong's son.  

_*Happy Birthday to cdchandler, RavenRozier, AAprotocol, webvirginia, Elizabeth Brown, izzy05, linwoodh and LynneCantwell .*_

On this day:
43 BC - Marcus Tullius Cicero is assassinated.
1787 - Delaware becomes the first state to ratify the United States Constitution.
1941 - World War II: Attack on Pearl Harbor - The Imperial Japanese Navy attacks the United States Pacific Fleet and its defending Army Air Forces and Marine air forces at Pearl Harbor, Hawaii, causing a declaration of war upon Japan by the United States.
1988 - Yasser Arafat recognizes the right of Israel to exist.

Also born today:
1863 - Richard Sears, 1873 - Willa Cather, 1910 - Louis Prima, 1915 - Eli Wallach, 1923 - Ted Knight, 1932 - Ellen Burstyn, 1942 - Harry Chapin, 1956 - Larry Bird, 1966 - C. Thomas Howell and 1973 - Terrell Owens.


----------



## intinst

12/7/11
cdchandler, RavenRozier, AAprotocol, webvirginia,
Elizabeth Brown, izzy05, linwoodh & LynneCantwell
Hope it is a great day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, December 8 is the 342nd day of the year. There are 23 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is Feast of the Immaculate Conception (Roman Catholic Church); Bodhi Day in Japan

_*Happy Birthday to Brenda M., jglerner, Compassionate_Mindz, Waynethurson, Bunny Hugger, johnmedler, BRWoods, Sports Psychology, apbschmitz and Scott Doornbosch.*_

On this day:
1660 - Margaret Hughes becomes the first actress to appear on an English public stage, playing the role of Desdemona in a production of Shakespeare's play Othello.
*1980 -John Lennon, an English musician and peace activist, is murdered by Mark David Chapman, a mentally unstable fan, in front of The Dakota apartment building in New York City.*

Also born today:
65 BC - Horace, 1542 - Mary, Queen of Scots, 1765 - Eli Whitney, 1894 - James Thurber, 1925 - Sammy Davis Jr., 1930 - Maximilian Schell, 1933 - Flip Wilson, 1936 - David Carradine, 1937 - James MacArthur, 1939 - Sir James Galway, 1943 - Jim Morrison, 1953 - Kim Basinger and 1964 - Teri Hatcher.


----------



## intinst

12/8/11
Brenda M., jglerner,  Compassionate_Mindz, Waynethurson, Bunny Hugger, 
johnmedler, BRWoods, Sports Psychology, apbschmitz & Scott Doornbosch
Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, December 9 is the 343rd day of the year. There are 22 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is Independence Day in Tanzania (1961); Army Day in Peru (1824) and International Anti-Corruption Day.

_*Happy Birthday to Wunderkind, Keith Blenman, kimbertay, jaysd, anivyl, DaveP, maryblunt1 and L.A. Tripp.*_

On this day:
1793 - New York City's first daily newspaper, the American Minerva, is established by Noah Webster.
1851 - The first YMCA in North America is established in Montreal, Quebec.
1888 - Statistician Herman Hollerith installs his computing device at the United States War Department.
1953 - General Electric announces that all communist employees will be discharged from the company.
1962 - The Petrified Forest National Park is established in Arizona.
1979 - The eradication of the smallpox virus is certified, making smallpox the first and to date only human disease driven to extinction.

Also born today:
1608 - John Milton, 1845 - Joel Chandler Harris, 1897 - Hermione Gingold, 1898 - Emmett Kelly, 1906 - Grace Hopper, 1909 - Douglas Fairbanks, Jr., 1911 - Broderick Crawford, 1911 - Lee J. Cobb, 1912 - Tip O'Neill, 1916 - Kirk Douglas, 1922 - Redd Foxx, 1925 - Dina Merrill, 1928 - Dick Van Patten, 1930 - Buck Henry, 1934 - Dame Judi Dench, 1938 - Deacon Jones, 1941 - Beau Bridges, 1947 - Tom Daschle, 1953 - John Malkovich, 1957 - Donny Osmond, 1962 - Felicity Huffman and 1970 - Kara DioGuardi.


----------



## intinst

12/9/11
Wunderkind, Keith Blenman, kimbertay, jaysd, anivy, DaveP , maryblunt1 
&
 L.A. Tripp
Wishing you a very


----------



## geoffthomas

Today, December 10 is the 344th day of the year. There are 21 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is Human Rights Day; Constitution Day in Thailand.

_*Happy Birthday to monahanpt, lemaxflo33, kyleh071, wordpresshosting, maliya, nicowart04, ashlenmark04, BettyPhillips, addienick, davidowen86, HeartEvans, terence, p261i9k3, Laufeia, BSISeries, scottcincy, rickywatson1, dianekatep, azelwright19, BroadbandTucker, Kingsnake21, Kingsnake214, softball214, Virgil001, Carola14Battistone and samanthawarren.*_

On this day:
1508 - The League of Cambrai is formed by Pope Julius II, Louis XII of France, Maximilian I, Holy Roman Emperor and Ferdinand II of Aragon as an alliance against Venice.
1520 - Martin Luther burns his copy of the papal bull Exsurge Domine outside Wittenberg's Elster Gate.
1541 - Thomas Culpeper and Francis Dereham are executed for having affairs with Catherine Howard, Queen of England and wife of Henry VIII.
1817 - Mississippi becomes the 20th U.S. state.
1884 - Mark Twain's Adventures of Huckleberry Finn is published for the first time.
1901 - The first Nobel Prizes are awarded.
1955 - The Mighty Mouse Playhouse premieres on television.
1965 - The Grateful Dead's first concert performance under this new name.

Also born today:
1830 - Emily Dickinson, 1911 - Chet Huntley, 1912 - Philip A. Hart, 1914 - Dorothy Lamour, 1923 - Harold Gould, 1941 - Fionnula Flanagan, 1941 - Tommy Kirk, 1941 - Chad Stuart, 1952 - Susan Dey, 1956 - Rod Blagojevich, 1957 - Michael Clarke Duncan, 1964 - Bobby Flay, 1978 - Summer Phoenix, 1985 - Raven-Symoné.


----------



## intinst

12/10/11
monahanpt, lemaxflo33, kyleh071, wordpresshosting, maliya, nicowart04, ashlenmark04, 
BettyPhillips, addienick, davidowen86, HeartEvans, terence, p261i9k3, Laufeia, BSISeries, 
scottcincy, rickywatson1, dianekatep, azelwright19, BroadbandTucker, Kingsnake21, 
Kingsnake214, softball214, Virgil001, Carola14Battistone & samanthawarren


----------



## intinst

*12/11/11*
Sandpiper, Cuechick, analysis, Flechette, cloudman256, emmiline, ja80nth, solartraining,
kellylo9009, p161i8ih!, dextersols, mayern22, maureen201, kingtonmax, raelalt,
Scott D. Covey, natashalarry, gabriela.collins, rogerzarat RomanDof4, MoonlitDreams, 
reynaaly22 & ColleenL
Hope your birthday is a colorful one!


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, December 11 is the 345th day of the year. There are 20 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to Sandpiper.

_*Happy Birthday Sandpiper, Cuechick, analysis, Flechette, cloudman256, emmiline, ja80nth, solartraining, kellylo9009, p161i8ih!, dextersols, mayern22, maureen201, kingtonmax, raelalt, Scott D. Covey, natashalarry, gabriela.collins, rogerzarat RomanDof4, MoonlitDreams, reynaaly22 and ColleenL*_

On this day
361 - Julian the Apostate enters Constantinople as sole Emperor of the Roman Empire.
1792 - French Revolution: King Louis XVI of France is put on trial for treason by the National Convention.
1816 - Indiana becomes the 19th U.S. state.
1934 - Bill Wilson, co-founder of Alcoholics Anonymous, takes his last drink and enters treatment for the last time.
1968 - The Rolling Stones Rock and Roll Circus
2008 - Bernard Madoff is arrested and charged with securities fraud in a $50 billion Ponzi scheme.

Also born today
1830 - Kamehameha V, 1882 - Max Born, 1882 - Fiorello La Guardia, 1883 - Victor McLaglen, 1905 - Gilbert Roland, 1912 - Carlo Ponti, 1918 - Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn, 1924 - Doc Blanchard, 1931 - Rita Moreno, 1939 - Tom Hayden, 1944 - Teri Garr, 1944 - Brenda Lee, 1950 - Christina Onassis and 1954 - Jermaine Jackson.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday December 12 is the 346th day of the year. There are 19 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Brenda, sam, mima, williamlaney, S.REID, richbyford256, jacque089, stopsmoking, ermal, gnicole, mamy, kjohns, rakkincham, daneroberts12, Daniel844, telehand, pecribir, DanielGro8, hanuelanderson, Mackenzie, jwright201040, jankleitz, edmass34, sh3sh1ne, wellharbor34, bascones, Motorop11, fL0wers0, Josh Reynolds, Tinlama02, vynvynguapita, EliseBell, rainlun, morjames7, jshe57, gerry5burch, jgordon0277, Amber03, richard459, stevejones5, aliencharles, shellygrace4, cheappowertools, janegarner93, tom300418, precision2010, aliciamoriz, p261i9k9, p161i8ii, finance201, foxEDWARDS, jacknile4, autumn11, nursingjobs00, marcussmith5, actoledoheating, Jabez, alexhill3, brainwatersofteners, warriorneil123, curtis21, coreysmith4, earlchiu22, jongtom, Konomi, jamescox3, Broughton, kimsruben, edgardcollins3, Gemma12, NJVetGuy, jerryrey1, markhil4, joan1988, reccakeys123, foxKEEN, video_interviewing, orgebrown, investments, Jano27, foxKINDLE, Athena4325, skillsinterview, Jigs08, MinnaM1, ChristinaXavier, ellen1988, tanglung10, walhtamcross, gomaria88, LilitaP1, skillinterview, CarlemaL1, gemvent, itumkevin, stacimor81, SharonL1, ghost918, Denny2010, kimberlyg207, zeroEMERT, richie6duchon, sabrina6723, Eartha, lkarims0, Jimmy2010, AidaK1, qaiserzia44, LadyRB1, lgranados04, atai303, natasha87, ChristineK1, PalomaM1, MatinaM1, ebiz00, Anggajoga1, Fuego30, Spidey03, feltonmayo, bembemkarles, CarmenZ2, andrew17, ClaudiaJM1, Mateban1, hanna_pres, Dubbexa, melissalwebb, InamaeA1, shanefederson, dixies227, anatashaw, cheapest21, cathygale19, JijingB1, juza mia, Gandeza, berna dacula, kailinA1, Danilo6, jtplayer, kelsie, Romie12, love june alia, kaalimoot, love joy, panben20101, ardith castro, joana galleto, moneyonline01, mmarkjccombs, jim145, rosecastillo45, MelleS1, gglennsssoto, bbeatricermmoore, aubrey diolan, rrobertcssasser, jean padilla, russel2tiffin, joan villarde, katepearl_19, annethagarnett, twiruski, grahampowell, sandra0A0, xylenecolley, shang23, gloverocund, anastasia.18, fatimahlewis19, shookhina, aliagha, diannebutler19, kitchenuser5, venus.collins19, athena.gregory19, nayankhetbm, KevinS1, margela89, EljeanIvy1, monica.25, allcladoutlet, karen01, ArchieA1, doperci, johndeereprty, marie7231, ipadapps, glykaross, beverlydurham, nandekaro, KhiaWine89, kekke, ad4mross, emmarodriguez, MutyaN1, RichardoM1, jinky.bird, RicaM1, dorisvillegas9, zanastern0413, KellyJeckson, toshiro68, CadenceGriffith, elliweil5495, RobertG1, Jeffcarter, MarkRudder73, alana21, brafdelton11, charime diaz, Jennifer550, Mary017, CampoganN1, Danita299, shakswellow12, marjorie dizon, jabeard, jocelycraft, Mariawright, Win22, MarkyRudder, Robert201, alamna03, belzen9032, pia razon, TheUselessGod, kevin53garcia, yingko2, ward232ae and khan2011.*_

On this day:
1787 - Pennsylvania becomes the second state to ratify the United States Constitution five days after Delaware became the first.
1901 - Guglielmo Marconi receives the first transatlantic radio signal at Signal Hill in St John's, Newfoundland.
1917 - In Nebraska, Father Edward J. Flanagan founds Boys Town
1937 - Panay incident: Japanese aircraft bomb and sink US gunboat Panay on the Yangtze River in China.
1963 - Kenya gains its independence from the United Kingdom.

Also born today:
1745 - John Jay, 1821 - Gustave Flaubert, 1893 - Edward G. Robinson, 1900 - Sammy Davis, Sr., 1915 - Frank Sinatra, 1923 - Bob Barker, 1924 - Ed Koch, 1938 - Connie Francis, 1940 - Dionne Warwick, 1952 - Cathy Rigby, 1962 - Tracy Austin, 1970 - Jennifer Connelly and 1972 - Hank Williams III.


----------



## intinst

12/12/11
Brenda, sam, mima, williamlaney, S.REID, richbyford256, jacque089, stopsmoking, ermal, gnicole, mamy, kjohns, 
rakkincham, daneroberts12, Daniel844, telehand, pecribir, DanielGro8, hanuelanderson, Mackenzie, jwright201040,
jankleitz, edmass34, sh3sh1ne, wellharbor34, bascones, Motorop11, fL0wers0, Josh Reynolds, Tinlama02, vynvynguapita, 
EliseBell, rainlun, morjames7, jshe57, gerry5burch, jgordon0277, Amber03, richard459, stevejones5, aliencharles, shellygrace4, 
cheappowertools, janegarner93, tom300418, precision2010, aliciamoriz, p261i9k9, p161i8ii, finance201, foxEDWARDS, jacknile4, 
autumn11, nursingjobs00, marcussmith5, actoledoheating, Jabez, alexhill3, brainwatersofteners, warriorneil123, curtis21, 
coreysmith4, earlchiu22, jongtom, Konomi, jamescox3, Broughton, kimsruben, edgardcollins3, Gemma12, NJVetGuy,
jerryrey1, markhil4, joan1988, reccakeys123, foxKEEN, video_interviewing, orgebrown, investments, Jano27, foxKINDLE, 
Athena4325, skillsinterview, Jigs08, MinnaM1, ChristinaXavier, ellen1988, tanglung10, walhtamcross, gomaria88, LilitaP1, 
skillinterview, CarlemaL1, gemvent, itumkevin, stacimor81, SharonL1, ghost918, Denny2010, kimberlyg207, zeroEMERT, 
richie6duchon, sabrina6723, Eartha, lkarims0, Jimmy2010, AidaK1, qaiserzia44, LadyRB1, lgranados04, atai303, natasha87, 
ChristineK1, PalomaM1, MatinaM1, ebiz00, Anggajoga1, Fuego30, Spidey03, feltonmayo, bembemkarles, CarmenZ2, 
andrew17, ClaudiaJM1, Mateban1, hanna_pres, Dubbexa, melissalwebb, InamaeA1, shanefederson, dixies227, anatashaw, 
cheapest21, cathygale19, JijingB1, juza mia, Gandeza, berna dacula, kailinA1, Danilo6, jtplayer, kelsie, Romie12, 
love june alia, kaalimoot, love joy, panben20101, ardith castro, joana galleto, moneyonline01, mmarkjccombs, jim145, 
rosecastillo45, MelleS1, gglennsssoto, bbeatricermmoore, aubrey diolan, rrobertcssasser, jean padilla, russel2tiffin, joan villarde, 
katepearl_19, annethagarnett, twiruski, grahampowell, sandra0A0, xylenecolley, shang23, gloverocund, anastasia.18, 
fatimahlewis19, shookhina, aliagha, diannebutler19, kitchenuser5, venus.collins19, athena.gregory19, nayankhetbm, KevinS1, 
margela89, EljeanIvy1, monica.25, allcladoutlet, karen01, ArchieA1, doperci, johndeereprty, marie7231, ipadapps, glykaross,
beverlydurham, nandekaro, KhiaWine89, kekke, ad4mross, emmarodriguez, MutyaN1, RichardoM1, jinky.bird, RicaM1, 
dorisvillegas9, zanastern0413, KellyJeckson, toshiro68, CadenceGriffith, elliweil5495, RobertG1, Jeffcarter, MarkRudder73, 
alana21, brafdelton11, charime diaz, Jennifer550, Mary017, CampoganN1, Danita299, shakswellow12, marjorie dizon, jabeard, 
jocelycraft, Mariawright, Win22, MarkyRudder, Robert201, alamna03, belzen9032, pia razon, TheUselessGod, kevin53garcia, 
yingko2, ward232ae & khan2011


----------



## intinst

12/13/11
buddyswife, reginelee, Groggy1, slimbroom, Hitby, Daffita, DebRobinson, 
thbikes, Doraexxa, Bammill, Slurpeedog, 
Northone, Yvonney, Merth46, Kali.Amanda, CrystalJigsaw & EBergstrom
Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday December 13 is the 347th day of the year. There are 18 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to buddyswife, reginelee, Groggy1, slimbroom, Hitby, Daffita, DebRobinson, thbikes, Doraexxa, Bammill, Slurpeedog, Northone, Yvonney, Merth46, Kali.Amanda, CrystalJigsaw and EBergstrom.*_

On this day:
1294 - Saint Celestine V resigns the papacy after only five months.
1577 - Sir Francis Drake sets out from Plymouth, England, on his round-the-world voyage.
1769 - Dartmouth College is founded by the Rev. Eleazar Wheelock.
1972 - Apollo program: Eugene Cernan and Harrison Schmitt of Apollo 17 are the last humans to set foot on the Moon.
2006 - The Baiji, or Chinese River Dolphin, is announced as extinct.

Also born today:
1818 - Mary Todd Lincoln, 1887 - Alvin York, 1897 - Drew Pearson, 1910 - Van Heflin, 1913 - Archie Moore, 1923 - Larry Doby, 1925 - Dick Van ****, 1929 - Christopher Plummer, 1929 - Christopher Plummer, 1929 - Christopher Plummer, 1953 - Ben Bernanke, 1957 - Steve Buscemi, 1967 - Jamie Foxx and 1989 - Taylor Swift.


----------



## intinst

12/14/11
YankeeRose1214, pankaj, Grady Hendrix, Zara, JPM, 
jemmah30, debifinch, apkvale & Jan Fischer Wade


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday December 14 is the 348th day of the year. There are 17 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to YankeeRose1214, pankaj, Grady Hendrix, Zara, JPM, jemmah30, debifinch, apkvale and Jan Fischer Wade.*_

On this day:
557 - Constantinople is severely damaged by an earthquake.
1287 - The Zuider Zee sea wall in the Netherlands collapses, killing over 50,000 people.
1542 - Princess Mary Stuart becomes Mary, Queen of Scots.
1819 - Alabama becomes the 22nd U.S. state.
1911 - Roald Amundsen's team becomes the first to reach the South Pole.
1962 - NASA's Mariner 2 becomes the first spacecraft to fly by Venus.
1971 - Over 200 of East Pakistan's (now Bangladesh) intellectuals are massacred by the Pakistani Army and their local allies.
1972 - Apollo program: Eugene Cernan is the last person to walk on the moon.

Also born today:
1503 - Nostradamus, 1794 - Erastus Corning, 1896 - Jimmy Doolittle, 1897 - Margaret Chase Smith, 1908 - Morey Amsterdam, 1911 - Spike Jones, 1917 - June Taylor, 1925 - Sam Jones, 1932 - Abbe Lane, 1935 - Lee Remick, 1939 - Ernie Davis, 1946 - Patty Duke and 1988 - Vanessa Hudgens.


----------



## intinst

12/15/11
Kindy, Rhiathame, Damian Santiago, susanb1971, deblob1966, amandamoore311, Tana Walker, 
joshtan, Calaye, j0nathan45, lyonevans, elaineowens092, amandab33, lolita006, AliceWhite , 
gates4100, adrianb15, terangmalem, Carl246, Yhasie031 & felicitygrey 
Happy Birthday Everyone!


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday December 15 is the 349th day of the year. There are 16 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Kindy, Rhiathame, Damian Santiago, susanb1971, deblob1966, amandamoore311, Tana Walker, joshtan, Calaye, j0nathan45, lyonevans, elaineowens092, amandab33, lolita006, AliceWhite, gates4100, adrianb15, terangmalem, Carl246, Yhasie031, felicitygrey.*_

On this day:
1791 - The United States Bill of Rights becomes law when ratified by the Virginia General Assembly.
1864 - In the Battle of Nashville, Union forces under George H. Thomas almost completely destroy the Army of Tennessee under John B. Hood.
1933 - The Twenty-first Amendment to the United States Constitution officially becomes effective, repealing the Eighteenth Amendment that prohibited the sale, manufacture, and transportation of alcohol.
1945 - Occupation of Japan: General Douglas MacArthur orders that Shinto be abolished as the state religion of Japan.
2011 - American forces withdraw from Iraq after a 9-year long campaign.

Also born today:
37 - Nero, 1832 - Gustave Eiffel, 1892 - J. Paul Getty, Harold Abrahams, 1911 - Stan Kenton, 1918 - Jeff Chandler, 1921 - Alan Freed, 1933 - Tim Conway, 1939 - Cindy Birdsong, 1942 - Dave Clark and 1949 - Don Johnson.


----------



## spotsmom

Happy Birthday, Mom!!!  I miss you!!!


----------



## intinst

12/16/11
Dave A Vance, SunshineTart, 0Ostrum, 
JuanGomezJurado, hanzo21, francis02, 
Hilda2010 & hodad66


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday December 16 is the 350th day of the year. There are 15 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*
Happy Birthday to Dave A Vance, SunshineTart, 0Ostrum, JuanGomezJurado, hanzo21, francis02, Hilda2010 and hodad66.*_

On this day:
1497 - Vasco da Gama rounds the Cape of Good Hope, the point where Bartolomeu Dias had previously turned back to Portugal.
1653 - Oliver Cromwell becomes Lord Protector of the Commonwealth of England, Scotland and Ireland.
1707 - Last recorded eruption of Mount Fuji in Japan.
1773 - Members of the Sons of Liberty disguised as Mohawks dump crates of tea into Boston harbor as a protest against the Tea Act.
1907 - The Great White Fleet begins its circumnavigation of the world

Also born today:
1770 - *Ludwig van Beethoven*, 1775 - *Jane Austen*, 1863 - George Santayana, 1899 - Sir Noel Coward, 1901 - Margaret Mead, 1917 - *Sir Arthur C. Clarke*, 1928 -_* Philip K. Dick*_, 1938 - Liv Ullmann, 1941 - Lesley Stahl, 1943 - Steven Bochco and 1947 - Ben Cross.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday December 17 is the 351st day of the year. There are 14 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to rwridley, harlynadams, jan1712, curlytops11, Rainha, Pierrep99, ronald25, Loy yer, jennefere, SeanPB, GC, klouholmes and elementalmuse.*_

On this day:
1538 - Pope Paul III excommunicates Henry VIII of England.
1777 - France formally recognizes the United States of America.
1790 - Discovery of the Aztec calendar stone.








1865 - First performance of the Unfinished Symphony by Franz Schubert.
1903 - The Wright Brothers make their first powered and heavier-than-air flight in the Wright Flyer at Kitty Hawk, North Carolina.
1947 - First flight of the Boeing B-47 Stratojet strategic bomber.








1983 - The IRA bombs Harrods Department Store in London, killing six people.

Also born today:
1807 - John Greenleaf Whittier, 1894 - Arthur Fiedler, 1903 - Erskine Caldwell, 1920 - Kenneth E. Iverson, 1929 - William Safire, 1935 - Cal Ripken, Sr., 1945 - Ernie Hudson, 1953 - Bill Pullman and 1975 - Milla Jovovich.


----------



## intinst

12/17/11
rwridley, harlynadams, jan1712, curlytops11, Rainha, Pierrep99, ronald25, 
Loy yer, jennefere, SeanPB, GC , klouholmes & elementalmuse


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday December 18 is the 352nd day of the year. There are 13 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday Wishes to Robin Goodfellow (whom we have not heard from in a long time).

Today is International Migrants Day, Qatar National Day and New Jersey Day.

_*Happy Birthday to robin.goodfellow, MeganW, Scholast1c, TwiMommy, metal134, duefreez, Marilyng, david silvia, Juliana_Haygert, JM, ChrisTeese and Bob327. *_

On this day:
1271 - Kublai Khan renames his empire "Yuan" (元 yuán), officially marking the start of the Yuan Dynasty of Mongolia and China.
1787 - New Jersey becomes the third state to ratify the U.S. Constitution.
1878 - The Al-Thani family become the rulers of the state of Qatar
1888 - Richard Wetherill and his brother in-law discover the ancient Indian ruins of Cliff Palace in Mesa Verde.








1912 - The Piltdown Man, later discovered to be a hoax, is announced by Charles Dawson.
1958 - Project SCORE, the world's first communications satellite, is launched.
1987 - Larry Wall releases the first version of the Perl programming language.
2006 - United Arab Emirates holds its first-ever elections.

Also born today:
1878 - Joseph Stalin, l1886 - Ty Cobb, 1913 - Alfred Bester, 1913 - Willy Brandt, 1916 - Betty Grable, 1917 - Ossie Davis, 1927 - Ramsey Clark, 1932 - Roger Smith, 1939 - Michael Moorcock, 1943 - Keith Richards, 1946 - Steven Spielberg, 1950 - Leonard Maltin, 1954 - Ray Liotta, 1963 - Brad Pitt, 1978 - Katie Holmes and 1980 - Christina Aguilera.


----------



## intinst

12/18/11
robin.goodfellow, MeganW, Scholast1c, TwiMommy, metal134, duefreez, 
Marilyng, david silvia, Juliana_Haygert, JM, ChrisTeese, Bob327
Hope it's a great one!
I miss you, too, Robin


----------



## intinst

12/19/11
hipquest, Tricia, pdegnan, robinsloan, bkhelgren, ayuryogini, hexusmorgan, idahopotatoes, 
Sheermonah, AndySomo , SamIam, Chrystalla, Antonio Longworth, Nicholas Taylor & Johnkindle


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday December 19 is the 353rd day of the year. There are 12 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to hipquest, Tricia, pdegnan, robinsloan, bkhelgren, ayuryogini, hexusmorgan, idahopotatoes, Sheermonah, AndySomo, SamIam, Chrystalla, Antonio Longworth, Nicholas Taylor and Johnkindle.   * _

On this day:
1154 - Henry II of England is crowned at Westminster Abbey.
1776 - Thomas Paine publishes one of a series of pamphlets in the Pennsylvania Journal titled The American Crisis.
1843 - Charles Dickens' A Christmas Carol goes on sale.
1972 - The last manned lunar flight, Apollo 17, crewed by Eugene Cernan, Ron Evans and Harrison Schmitt, returns to Earth.
1998 - Lewinsky scandal: The United States House of Representatives forwards articles I and III of impeachment against President Bill Clinton to the Senate.

Also born today:
1899 - Martin Luther King, Sr., 1902 - Sir Ralph Richardson, 1906 - Leonid Brezhnev, 1915 - Édith Piaf, 1920 - David Susskind, 1933 - Cicely Tyson, 1934 - Al Kaline, 1944 - Tim Reid, 1946 - Robert Urich, 1963 - Jennifer Beals, 1966 - Alberto Tomba, 1972 - Alyssa Milano and 1980 - Jake Gyllenhaal.


----------



## intinst

12/20/11
jackjage5698, snapster6, cremer, Travis haselton, Thomas0012, maxim07, Paul0013, Ryan0014, kevinrey0, 
StephanieJ, Wenadam06, kinSuri,LeonardDHilleyII GailVernon03, kvnryn0, krstn3m1, samthaxx34 & LeonardDHilleyII


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday December 20 is the 354th day of the year. There are 11 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to jackjage5698, snapster6, cremer, Travis haselton, Thomas0012, maxim07, Paul0013, Paul007, Ryan0014, kevinrey0, StephanieJ, Wenadam06, kinSuri, GailVernon03, kvnryn0, krstn3m1, samthaxx34 and LeonardDHilleyII.*_

On this day:
69 - Vespasian, formerly a general under Nero, enters Rome to claim the title of emperor.
1192 - Richard the Lion-Heart is imprisoned by Leopold V of Austria on his way home to England after signing a treaty with Saladin ending the Third crusade.
1803 - The Louisiana Purchase is completed at a ceremony in New Orleans.









1860 - South Carolina becomes the first state to attempt to secede from the United States.
1946 - The popular Christmas film It's a Wonderful Life is first released in New York City.

Also born today:
1833 - Dr Samuel A. Mudd, 1868 - Harvey Firestone, 1881 - Branch Rickey, 1898 - Irene Dunne, 1904 - Spud Davis, 1908 - Dennis Morgan, 1932 - John Hillerman, 1946 - John Spencer and 1952 - Jenny Agutter.


----------



## intinst

12/21/11

bosslady402, jackmearl, misterwilson, jackdane875, sara145, leo212moo, aneeburg, Reader1234, 
Kinbot, fayaz25, deemasfashion, Angelina Cabo, WFMeyer, shahin2, johnfdtaff, seattlegurl2


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday December 21 is the 355th day of the year. There are 10 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to bosslady402, jackmearl, misterwilson, jackdane875, sara145, leo212moo, aneeburg, Reader1234, Kinbot, fayaz25, deemasfashion, Angelina Cabo, WFMeyer, shahin2, johnfdtaff and seattlegurl2.*_

On this day:
1620 - William Bradford and the Mayflower Pilgrims land on what is now known as Plymouth Rock in Plymouth, Massachusetts.








1826 - American settlers in Nacogdoches, Mexican Texas, declare their independence, starting the Fredonian Rebellion.
1879 - World première of Henrik Ibsen's A Doll's House at the Royal Theatre in Copenhagen.
1937 - Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs, the world's first full-length animated feature, premieres at the Carthay Circle Theater.








1995 - The city of Bethlehem passes from Israeli to Palestinian control.

Also born today:
1118 - Thomas Becket, 1603 - Roger Williams, 1804 - Benjamin Disraeli, 1892 - Rebecca West, 1915 - Werner von Trapp, 1918 - Kurt Waldheim, 1922 - Paul Winchell, 1926 - Joe Paterno, 1935 - Phil Donahue, 1937 - Jane Fonda, 1940 - Frank Zappa, 1946 - Carl Wilson, 1948 - Samuel L. Jackson, 1954 - Chris Evert, 1955 - Jane Kaczmarek, 1957 - Ray Romano, 1959 - Florence Griffith Joyner, 1965 - Andy Dick, 1966 - Kiefer Sutherland and 1967 - Ervin Johnson.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday December 22 is the 356th day of the year. There are nine days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is the Winter solstice.

_*Happy Birthday to ladyknight33, Coral Moore, cntrykami, Tamika, stanghla, coke00, richardl, mmzcreates, jeanchan08, Ivone4, kelly12, authorguy, teosocrates, gregorymdz, blue1222, tinytoy and sunflowerantics.*_

On this day:
1864 - Savannah, Georgia falls to General William Tecumseh Sherman.
1894 - The Dreyfus affair begins in France, when Alfred Dreyfus is wrongly convicted of treason.
1937 - The Lincoln Tunnel opens to traffic in New York City.








1964 - First flight of the SR-71 (Blackbird).








1965 - In the United Kingdom, a 70 mph speed limit is applied to all rural roads including motorways for the first time. Previously, there had been no speed limit.
1989 - Berlin's Brandenburg Gate re-opens after nearly 30 years, effectively ending the division of East and West Germany.
2010 - The repeal of the Don't Ask Don't Tell policy, is signed into law by President Barack Obama.

Also born today:
244 - Diocletian, 1696 - James Oglethorpe, 1858 - Giacomo Puccini, 1862 - Connie Mack, 1907 - Dame Peggy Ashcroft, 1912 - Lady Bird Johnson, 1915 - Barbara Billingsley, 1936 - Hector Elizondo, 1945 - Diane Sawyer, 1948 - Steve Garvey, 1949 - Maurice Gibb, 1949 - Robin Gibb, 1962 - Ralph Fiennes and 1989 - Jordin Sparks.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday December 23 is the 357th day of the year . There are eight days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to homecatmom, KindleJaneRRT, J.E.Johnson, saraaah09, kblesmis, umama, willalcala253, mersz, Andrewson, jlee745, compoundbow21, timothymdz, likeanne, nicolaepaul, johnhurt112, willardhoward, Katia Lief and Crissy.*_

On this day:
1783 - George Washington resigns as commander-in-chief of the Continental Army at the Maryland State House in Annapolis, Maryland.
1823 - A Visit from St. Nicholas, also known as The Night Before Christmas, is published anonymously.
1968 - The 82 sailors from the USS Pueblo are released after eleven months of internment in North Korea.

Also born today:
1777 - Tsar Alexander I of Russia, 1805 - Joseph Smith, Jr., 1918 - Helmut Schmidt, 1923 - James Stockdale, 1935 - Paul Hornung and 1946 - Susan Lucci.


----------



## intinst

12/21, 22, & 23/11
bosslady402, jackmearl, misterwilson, jackdane875, sara145, leo212moo, aneeburg, Reader1234, 
Kinbot, fayaz25, deemasfashion, Angelina Cabo, WFMeyer, shahin2, johnfdtaff, seattlegurl2, 
ladyknight33, Coral Moore, cntrykami, Tamika, stanghla, coke00, richardl, mmzcreates, jeanchan08, 
Ivone4, kelly12, authorguy, teosocrates, gregorymdz, blue1222, tinytoy, sunflowerantics, homecatmom, 
KindleJaneRRT, J.E.Johnson, saraaah09, kblesmis, umama, willalcala253, mersz, Andrewson, jlee745, 
compoundbow21, timothymdz, likeanne, nicolaepaul, johnhurt112, willardhoward, Katia Lief & Crissy
Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday December 24 is the 358th day of the year. There are seven days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is Christmas Eve (but you know that).

_*Happy Birthday to ladynightshade, TCLuvs2read, Haolin, annesmiths, consumersdiscount, RainbowTiara, phillip5mccoy, Digitalgal, kennethj715 and EveBrOnw68.*_

On this day:
1777 - Kiritimati, also called Christmas Island, is discovered by James Cook.
1814 - The Treaty of Ghent is signed ending the War of 1812.
1955 - NORAD Tracks Santa for the first time in what will become an annual Christmas Eve tradition.
1968 - Apollo Program: The crew of Apollo 8 enters into orbit around the Moon, becoming the first humans to do so. They performed 10 lunar orbits and broadcast live TV pictures that became the famous Christmas Eve Broadcast, one of the most watched programs in history.

Also born today:
1166 - King John of England, 1809 - Kit Carson, 1905 - Howard Hughes, 1910 - Fritz Leiber, 1922 - Ava Gardner, 1927 - Mary Higgins Clark, 1971 - Ricky Martin, 1973 - Stephenie Meyer and 1974 - Ryan Seacrest.


----------



## intinst

*12/24/11*
ladynightshade, TCLuvs2read, Haolin, annesmiths, consumersdiscount, 
RainbowTiara, phillip5mccoy, Digitalgal, kennethj715 & EveBrOnw68
Is your birthday? Is my birthday too!
Happy Birthday to us!


----------



## geoffthomas

Merry Christmas Everyone!

Sunday December 25 is the 359th day of the year. There are six days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Happy Birthday to B-Kay.

_*Happy Birthday to B-Kay 1325, jesspark, RodgzK, thephantomsgirl, annaaa2, HenryMelton, zislingduran, Universal12, secure01, fsconsult12, actubmae12, clifford44, melbysam60, Jim NS3K, Damon Spaun, mitz2010, Kayte2010, Abdul Azeem, Lawrence7, jameslucas, jamesgarner80, EdGein, Kathleenpappas12, SCiofalo, Francis Xavier and KJunkie.*_

On this day:
333 - Emperor Constantine the Great elevates his youngest son Constans to the rank of Caesar.
800 - Coronation of Charlemagne as Holy Roman Emperor, in Rome.
1066 - William the Conqueror is crowned king of England, at Westminster Abbey, London.
1776 - George Washington and the Continental Army cross the Delaware River to attack the Kingdom of Great Britain's Hessian mercenaries in Trenton, New Jersey.
1868 - U.S. President Andrew Johnson grants unconditional pardon to all Civil War Confederate soldiers.
1990 - The first successful trial run of the system which would become the World Wide Web.

Also born today:
1642 - Isaac Newton, 1757 - Benjamin Pierce, 1821 - Clara Barton, 1870 - Helena Rubinstein, 1884 - Evelyn Nesbit, 1887 - Conrad Hilton, 1890 - Robert Ripley, 1899 - Humphrey Bogart, 1908 - Quentin Crisp, 1918 - Anwar Sadat, 1924 - Rod Serling, 1927 - Nellie Fox, 1946 - Jimmy Buffett, 1948 - Barbara Mandrell, 1949 - Sissy Spacek, 1954 - Annie Lennox and 1971 - Dido.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I want to wish all my fellow birthdayers a Happy Birthday and a Very Merry Christmas!!  

I don't know why I was singled out, but thank you to geoffthomas for the special birthday wish!

You spend a great deal of time with this thread and I wanted to Thank You for keeping it going.

MERRY CHRISTMAS, everyone!


----------



## intinst

*12/25/11*
B-Kay 1325, jesspark, RodgzK, thephantomsgirl, annaaa2, HenryMelton, zislingduran, Universal12, secure01, 
fsconsult12, actubmae12, clifford44, melbysam60, Jim NS3K, Damon Spaun, mitz2010, Kayte2010, Abdul Azeem, 
Lawrence7, jameslucas, jamesgarner80, EdGein, Kathleenpappas12, SCiofalo, Francis Xavier & KJunkie
Happy Birthday!







​


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday December 26 is the 360th day of the year. There are five days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is Boxing Day in Commonwealth countries; St. Stephen's Day (Western Christianity); Twelve Holy Days begin (Esoteric Christianity); Kwanzaa begins (United States).


Special Birthday wishes to tlshaw.

_*Happy Birthday to tlshaw *Padded Cell 511*, LuvzWDW, RangerXenos, CNDudley, moirapowell, jennallis, Spike Owen, belinda1, lisankumar, Sandra Cypress, Tiana56 and Suzy Turner*_

On this day:
1776 - American Revolutionary War: The British are defeated in the Battle of Trenton.








1790 - Louis XVI of France gives his public assent to Civil Constitution of the Clergy during the French Revolution.
1792 - The final trial of Louis XVI of France begins in Paris.
1799 - Four thousand people attend George Washington's funeral where Henry Lee declares him as "first in war, first in peace and first in the hearts of his countrymen."
1871 - Gilbert and Sullivan collaborate for the first time, on their lost opera, Thespis
1898 - Marie and Pierre Curie announce the isolation of radium.
1966 - The first Kwanzaa is celebrated by Maulana Karenga, at Long Beach.
1982 - Time Magazine's Man of the Year is for the first time a non-human, the personal computer.

Also born today:
1716 - Thomas Gray, 1791 - Charles Babbage, 1837 - George Dewey, 1891 - Henry Miller, 1893 - Mao Zedong, 1914 - Richard Widmark, 1921 - Steve Allen, 1927 - Alan King, 1939 - Phil Spector and 1945 - John Walsh.


----------



## intinst

12/26/11
tlshaw *Padded Cell 511*, LuvzWDW, RangerXenos, CNDudley, moirapowell, 
jennallis, Spike Owen, belinda1, lisankumar, Sandra Cypress, Tiana56 & Suzy Turner
Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday December 27 is the 361st day of the year. There are four days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Ignatius, luvkin, furnituredesign, michel700, noreenct90f and kenrob2000.*_

On this day:
537 - The Hagia Sophia is completed.








1831 - Charles Darwin embarks on his journey aboard the HMS Beagle, during which he will begin to formulate the theory of evolution.
1922 - Japanese aircraft carrier Hōshō becomes the first purpose built aircraft carrier to be commissioned in the world.








1927 - Show Boat, considered to be the first true American musical, opens at the Ziegfeld Theatre on Broadway.
1932 - Radio City Music Hall opened in New York, New York.
1945 - The World Bank and International Monetary Fund are created with the signing of an agreement by 29 nations.
1978 - Spain becomes a democracy after 40 years of dictatorship.
1979 - The Soviet Union invades the Democratic Republic of Afghanistan.

Also born today:
1571 - Johannes Kepler, 1654 - Jacob Bernoulli, 1822 - Louis Pasteur, 1879 - Sydney Greenstreet, 1883 - Cyrus S. Eaton, 1901 - Marlene Dietrich, 1906 - Oscar Levant, 1939 - John Amos and 1943 - Cokie Roberts.


----------



## intinst

*12/27/12
 Ignatius, luvkin, furnituredesign, 
michel700, noreenct90f & kenrob2000
Hope you have a very Happy Birthday!*


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday December 28 is the 362nd day of the year . There are three days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to jvarga77, kevinkoitz, macandmacinteriors, sunfiregirl, Derekdunc, williamnee, Clark44, Faith, klkoitz, Skurken, ScottPhillipsNM, CarbonLegends and Mr_Rice.*_

On this day:
1065 - Westminster Abbey is consecrated.








1612 - Galileo Galilei becomes the first astronomer to observe the planet Neptune.
1835 - Osceola leads his Seminole warriors in Florida into the Second Seminole War against the United States Army.
1846 - Iowa is admitted as the 29th U.S. state.
1895 - Wilhelm Röntgen publishes a paper detailing his discovery of a new type of radiation, which later will be known as x-rays.
1945 - The United States Congress officially recognizes the Pledge of Allegiance.
1973 - The Endangered Species Act is passed in the United States.
2000 - U.S. retail giant Montgomery Ward announces it is going out of business after 128 years.

Also born today:
1856 - Woodrow Wilson, 1879 - Billy Mitchell, 1902 - Mortimer Adler, 1903 - Earl Hines, 1903 - John von Neumann, 1905 - Cliff Arquette, 1922 - Stan Lee, 1934 - Dame Maggie Smith, 1954 - Denzel Washington, 1978 - John Legend and 1981 - Sienna Miller.


----------



## intinst

*12/28/11
jvarga77, kevinkoitz, macandmacinteriors, sunfiregirl, Derekdunc, williamnee, 
Clark44, Faith, klkoitz, Skurken, ScottPhillipsNM, CarbonLegends & Mr_Rice​*


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday December 29 is the 363rd day of the year. There are two days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Silerae, Christinac130, neilcrab, Ella104, Mark Adair, Stanley29, Joleene Naylor, NickCole, Androwilliam, John Zunski, SaraThacker, RobertY, NicholasAndrews and EmmLLore.*_
On this day:
1170 - Thomas Becket, Archbishop of Canterbury, is assassinated inside Canterbury Cathedral by followers of King Henry II.








1813 - British soldiers burn Buffalo, New York during the War of 1812.
1835 - The Treaty of New Echota is signed, ceding all the lands of the Cherokee east of the Mississippi River to the United States.
1845 - In accordance with International Boundary delimitation, U.S.A annexes the Mexican state of Texas, following the Manifest Destiny doctrine. The Republic of Texas, which had been independent since the Texas Revolution of 1836, is thereupon admitted as the 28th U.S. state.
1851 - The first American YMCA opens in Boston, Massachusetts.
1911 - Sun Yat-sen becomes the provisional President of the Republic of China.
1939 - First flight of the Consolidated B-24 Liberator.








1997 - Hong Kong begins to kill all the nation's 1.25 million chickens to stop the spread of a potentially deadly influenza strain.

Also born today:
1721 - Madame de Pompadour, 1800 - Charles Goodyear, 1808 - Andrew Johnson, 
1809 - William Ewart Gladstone, 1920 - Viveca Lindfors, 1936 - Mary Tyler Moore, 1938 - Jon Voight, 1946 - Marianne Faithfull, 1947 - Ted Danson and 1972 - Jude Law.


----------



## intinst

*12/29/11
Silerae, Christinac130, neilcrab, Ella104, Mark Adair, Stanley29, Joleene Naylor, NickCole, 
Androwilliam, John Zunski, SaraThacker, RobertY, NicholasAndrews & EmmLLore







*


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday December 30 is the 364th day of the year. There is one day remaining until the end of the year.

Special wishes to 4Katie.

_*Happy Birthday to 4Katie, jefftessin, matt183, Enid Wilson, ZankerH, Sayuri, swtpea, Library4Science and DarcyChristine.*_

On this day:
1460 - Wars of the Roses: Battle of Wakefield.
1816 - The Treaty of St. Louis is proclaimed.
1853 - Gadsden Purchase: The United States buys land from Mexico to facilitate railroad building in the Southwest.
1922 - The Union of Soviet Socialist Republics is formed.
1924 - Edwin Hubble announces the existence of other galaxies.








1948 - The Cole Porter Broadway musical, Kiss Me, Kate (1,077 performances), opens at the New Century Theatre and becomes the first show to win the Best Musical Tony Award.

Also born today:
39 - Titus, 1865 - Rudyard Kipling, 1873 - Al Smith, 1884 - Hideki Tojo, 1911 - Jeanette Nolan, 1914 - Bert Parks, 1920 - Jack Lord, 1928 - Bo Diddley, 1931 - Skeeter Davis, 1934 - Del Shannon, 1934 - Russ Tamblyn, 1935 - Sandy Koufax, 1941 - Mel Renfro, 1942 - Michael Nesmith, 1945 - Davy Jones, 1947 - Michael Burns, 1953 - Meredith Vieira, 1957 - Matt Lauer, 1959 - Tracey Ullman, 1975 - Tiger Woods, 1977 - Laila Ali and 1984 - LeBron James.


----------



## intinst

12/30/11
*4Katie, jefftessin, matt183, Enid Wilson, ZankerH, 
Sayuri, swtpea, Library4Science & DarcyChristine*
Hope you all have a dog gone happy birthday!


----------



## 4Katie

Thank you!

Happy birthday to all you other unfortunate people stuck with a birthday between Christmas and New Year's!


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday December 31 is the 365th day of the year. It is widely known as New Year's Eve since the following day is New Year's Day. It is the last day of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to gigglebox1231, nokegchris, eldereno, davidhall, MindMoviesReview, steph300418, alyna3656, katelyn5895, Mark39, Dorothy3, David A Todd, Plotspider, reakelf, nmstacey, fairkatrina, KathrynYAFR and Juanny.*_

On this day:
1225 - The Ly Dynasty of Vietnam ends after 216 years by the enthronement of the boy emperor Tran Thai Tong.
1600 - The British East India Company is chartered.
1759 - Arthur Guinness signs a 9,000 year lease at £45 per annum and starts brewing Guinness.








1879 - Thomas Edison demonstrates incandescent lighting to the public for the first time, in Menlo Park, New Jersey.
1907 - The first New Year's Eve celebration is held in Times Square (then known as Longacre Square) in New York, New York.








1999 - The United States Government hands control of the Panama Canal to Panama.

Also born today:
1491 - Jacques Cartier, 1738 - Charles Cornwallis, 1815 - George Meade, 1869 - Henri Matisse, 1878 - Elizabeth Arden, 1880 - George C. Marshall, 1909 - Jonah Jones, 1937 - Sir Anthony Hopkins, 1941 - Sarah Miles, 1943 - John Denver, 1943 - Sir Ben Kingsley, 1945 - Diane von Fürstenberg, 1948 - Donna Summer, 1958 - Bebe Neuwirth, 1959 - Val Kilmer, 1965 - Nicholas Sparks and 1977 - Donald Trump Jr.,


----------



## intinst

*12/31/11*
gigglebox1231, nokegchris, eldereno, davidhall, MindMoviesReview, steph300418, alyna3656, katelyn5895, 
Mark39, Dorothy3, David A Todd, Plotspider, reakelf, nmstacey, fairkatrina, KathrynYAFR & Juanny


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday January 1 is the first day of the year. As this is a leap year, there are 365 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to wilderf353, frojazz, das001, MartinaKimballaw97, josephsanchez42, genealogy, [email protected], FaTaLiT33, lindsaymeadows85, fountain, kvska, lynnstewart79, mortgagesaver2010, cuterachel25, craigpierce09, Xanchez, Mark123, roselienhurst314, jonescowley, hushjay, lbenjamine99, reselling, fred.light52, gotboatsforsale, officefurniture, wig555, woodlands123, goldcoast555, albertmax, surfing1234, vidhi66, emilycooper, language1234, dumyhope, agile111, surflessons123, driving123, jeffhardy45, michaelcollins05, scrum555, williamjackson, patricaconetta, lessons999, surf888, Jareds09, Izzym34, miltowilliams, Samantha0954, speedyhostuk, andersonjames764, Ashly91, Erica94, jacbpre, sumonmia99, John F. Blair, Publisher, poulsmit, Evan77, tool555, Lauren85, bellgets99, britn333, Sofia14, hotelsballina, Owen87, johnybosco, camerasspy, marypatricia85, Jairo543, Kaithlien, bentenison, wadecolvin, lindayoung88, Joseph9870, Christopher09, TomBoy, Kimberly09, Ruth091, Carol091, Patricia091, lily20, Susan877, Mary8776, frankbourne, Michelle092, mathewmacoy, Jennifer877, colebrian70, Kasandra8879, Monique8879, chrisperkins, ChriSWhite456, Sharon8879, anycreditmortgagebiz, sharonmichelle85, millerstone, marinaanael, SheenaMak, rosejanice1985, camilla22, vidic12, anneteak7, LocalSEO, michaelbruce, stevewagh35, jacobpaul12, terreymackliod17, jesseryder40, kevinpieterson64, calla90, cablesleeving (32), dawnklemmeross, jefflock79 (32), Sacramento (32), JarredDoueal (32), johnallwin (32), ariel201 (27), fannyryan (33), markjackson (32), seiwin90 (37), lukeluis82 (27), davidben (32), sheron (32), p261i9kb (24), alexgusak (27), p161i8ig (24), p161i8in (24), adampgreen01 (37), katiebrks (27), p25s7ntl (24), SheenaMak2 (27), cherrysy11 (24), amerol90 (42), ciebron90 (37), p15s6otv (24), johnmarina57 (32), moneymaking (32), mycandyshop (24), Mark12a (30), andaekatchi (32), p161i8im (24), jonranes (32), chansi90 (42), tomjackson345 (23), merand90 (32), johnreyn (32), brianclary (33), koena1 (23), lawren90 (32), smp20101 (44), jonraek (32), barme90 (32), tonyraig (32), phillyoffice (24), marichuy90 (32), joelgray12a (30), GibbyWriteNow (37), lindawilliams (33), williamturner90 (32), bettinablair (31), whitejohn80 (32), merroe90 (37), zhsimpson (2, renche90 (37), thesmokebot001 (27), simone90 (37), thesmokebot002 (27), wysdon12 (37), Lauralee (29), KathrynLStewart (27), betooney (32), jurisang22 (24), brycel90 (32), Syversen12a (30), GrayJoel44a (30), micheljane88 (32), WendyNixon (32), Amandalocke (24), kBrain (42), amaryllisamber (31), zencue11 (24), hermiemartin (32), wendypoe11 (24), ariesuy11 (24), annibelle (32), markjoseph (32), jayrpao (32), raesy11 (24), trishyu11 (24), yenpoe11 (24), ulytan11 (24), robklein76 (32), clare12a (30), lanawhitenburg (33), StatueGirl (21), henryrieter (32), chevelle12a (30), brendan12a (30), wenzel12a (30), Earlajoy25 (25), channelchristian (31), fclent14 (32), MarkAnelka1 (27), woodscole969 (37), parkergeorge68 (32), applememory22 (24), warmvents11 (24), Macram25 (24), Saankar Roy (33), christmashampers11 (24), hampers11 (24), tedtully1 (30), sellgold25 (24), rebeccavirginia (33), CatherineGibson (30), brendaamy (33), designer29 (24), charmcharmaine (32), bradpitee3 (23), platinum25 (24), christmashams11 (24), opsychics25 (24), Watches26 (24), kratomextract (24), RealEstate12 (24), lisaborton8 (32), AustinaLocas (24), tarah1437 (27), Printer25 (24), payne47 (42), robot_kit (24), willemseank (25), cook4411 (32), larrymells88 (92), Mallorca25 (24), bradleejack79 (33), madoka123 (32), achille25 (24), loseweighttips (42), k_parties (24), collinsrichard03 (25), Tony220 (25), biz_phone32 (24), locksmithtoday (24), yellowbells (20), cococreek11 (24), aventlock (24), dwarven123 (32), JamesS25Johns (32), tony223 (37), bcash_21 (24), deborahlacey7 (31), atlantislock (24), squatracks (42), Dee84JamesS (32), Michael09 (37), entertainmentlaw (42), terirollins (27), maikbd4 (32), healthcareteam (32), markhogan (33), AlasterDonald (24), aliciadwyer (52), huntso7 (24), MertinaAngel (25), blackfri42 (24), budotz30 (32), whitewillow (21), JohnKarmila (25), ClarakAnderson (25), espy30 (32), Diam205 (33), guesspattinson (33), DonateCar (42), skechershape-up (25), kajabi (37), jewelfakhrul (32), alanbsturdivant (22), Urban_1 (45), caworkers (37), achilles54 (22), mrkndrws (33), bagginssharpei (32), joliette02 (23), wohmallorca_21 (24), sharperlucille198 (33), mindawilliams (33), voicesticker (42), madsimson11 (24), perter-123 (24), aagjeaaiza (52), susanajolia (27), jefaking (22), chix21 (22), joannapeter28 (32), AirbrushMakeup (42), janettecastillo8 (33), rheanna (23), Ceedwashingmon1 (51), sarabd02 (27), marklopes84 (34), Lukasz (42), hervelegersale (25), fjew21 (22), aurin15 (22), moniradottogori (22), lebron06 (34), jakobusnel (33), Partner25 (22), carolinetimms2 (32), sonyajareen (25), kenoliver (33), freeme (22), andyahonda (22), pedroleo (33), haley_cute18 (23), rubitukmo (21), DavidCallison35 (26), alexmorgan (32), Zell (111), facelucky (25), vinico (29), shainarichmond (36), MMullin (44), Peterson (37), mian iqbal (32), vpurcell (32), newjonson (24), jamesrobert35 (26), mymerlinphone1 (31), gabrielkanes (47), newrogjons (22), isabelwoodsse (30), Nicole Reed (24), bivanjonior (32), ester_6 (30), Sabbrine23 (22), vogue (25), crisulastafida33 (34), rubelrafiali (22), erlindahaye (31), roxannaspeas (31), lroberts1 (33), davmartin (33), carluz (33), garyank (33), queenspark23 (32), winstonchurchill68 (32), paulineh175 (32), ronidi (25), jhonbonnai (26), modonkumarray (22), maryleewilliams36 (37), malindalinzey (31), benyjenny (29), muktapalsen (22), oraliamalcomb (31), Mikey30 (37), aleciahoefle (31), dalialangel (31), jenine24 (26), ericbevan52 (32), honsth12 (22), santo (25), naplesflorida (42), marcoisland (42), AlternativeDating (26), iuenbxk7hdfy (27), DinaBergen46 (21), safin (25), tomwhitehouse (42), suchondason (22), jill12 (22), espiniards30 (32), mili17bosu (24), kyuminyang (23), carforcash (42), zjma1 (32), mankos (25), djrafi (24), jasmine24 (26), marky30 (32), donnieanderson88 (32), jemmysidons6 (26), Zeus Morley (32), fegursonj (42), djaktar (22), Kimberly2011, angelbubbles33 (42), Jamlaws40 (37), corporateteam (27), jhon420peter (24), vannesa.olsen (21), rudysaleh (33), joelescol (33), simarandas (24), tomasalva2010 (32), mahin (25), estherphan (37), gabbaparty (22), ipodheadphones88 (24), jennelyn23 (24), kamrul2011 (30), javariajee (22), timdevon (37), hidee12 (22), janine001 (24), ranajomadar (22), samuelmccas23 (25), WebServices (42), billpradyss (26), nancybetty (27), jefferytana23 (25), shamebou (22), Redde1 (32), mariaalex48 (34), smellsgood (32), brithirani (22), h45kraimer (31), brandythielen03 (32), equinet (42), mitchearmst23 (25), shaneBrooke (32), jpearl234 (25), seoPro001 (32), Rickporter1 (33), Esppe30 (32), pearl56 (25), erichhines (33), rachelt01 (32), Xdonzei (31), timherbst (33), michaegibbo23 (25), sbcoupon (42), flameb01 (32), sumitraroy (33), jennifer.52 (23), fotoandernson (22), peter083 (29), johnmason (26), bonniebird (37), Steve Waugh (30), lauraries (42), heatheseibe24 (25), cpetrainingonline (2, omorgulmenon (22), debbigause23 (25), angellafross (22), lilyrich (33), novice (29), bobbycannavale9 (26), vincent023 (25), chulbole11 (23), brandonosk (25), iangold (33), MarieOakes (25), gixjbgk04 (24), SamanthaAKelso (32), johnmay (33), rossgold (33), brandon02 (27), CherylSchwartz (25), dunbeach3g (22), ccedricaccardenas (54), Odenfaith (31), beatrice98 (27), aljhonJR (20), Charenn29 (23), Natuche254 (22), jhana (24), nick_kamrul (32), lucycury (33), SmilePolice01 (32), kamrul_andy (32), washington (33), SheilaBraun (22), kamrul_thomas1 (32), Zircon524 (32), dreamboy (25), jdlandry8 (37), jfnezxm10 (24), julybiro (22), blankenau01 (27), Webdesigners21 (3, tedbaerlaw (42), willsonsking (22), jewellefrost (22), laraross (33), ryanmars (33), iangives (33), avast89i (24), savemall30 (24), henri001 (27), cqaebvi12 (24), Comedown (22), nilloskor (22), mariagonzalez1963 (49), billhaderss424 (26), charlie18 (27), Katherine Pine (25), Taylor2010 (32), Subrotaroy (52), oblwjkf13 (24), Senjophic (26), dsxcqox14 (24), vtxzmmz14 (24), baniroy (33), aoxlsyp15 (24), palobot01 (24), polotops27 (27), elton7894 (26), uksohelmiah (24), nxibnuo16 (24), tinacomb (33), lotamongastor (22), BillyLewis7 (32), Killoa24 (22), toneyhedrix (31), Brock21 (22), dshbkod18 (24), fritzterri (37), Glaiza24 (22), Jason Blacker (42), byroniczero (32), kchughez (51), Paramahamsa Nithyananda (34), charles227 (35), Asianescort1 (32) and Andy Frost.

Wow.

On this day:
45 BC - The Julian calendar takes effect for the first time.
42 BC - The Roman Senate posthumously deifies Julius Caesar
1700 - Russia begins using the Anno Domini era and no longer uses the Anno Mundi era of the Byzantine Empire.
1772 - The first traveler's cheques, which can be used in 90 European cities, go on sale in London.
1800 - The Dutch East India Company is dissolved.
1804 - French rule ends in Haiti. Haiti becomes the first black republic and second independent country on the North America after the U.S.
1833 - The United Kingdom claims sovereignty over the Falkland Islands.
1863 - American Civil War: The Emancipation Proclamation takes effect in Confederate territory.
1880 - Ferdinand de Lesseps begins French construction of the Panama Canal.








1890 - The Tournament of Roses Parade in Pasadena, California, is first held.
1902 - The first American college football bowl game, the Rose Bowl between Michigan and Stanford, is held in Pasadena.
1908 - For the first time, a ball is dropped in New York City's Times Square to signify the start of the New Year at midnight.
1971 - Cigarette advertisements are banned on American television.
1983 - The ARPANET officially changes to using the Internet Protocol, creating the Internet.
1994 - The North American Free Trade Agreement comes into effect.

Also born today:
1449 - Lorenzo de' Medici, 1735 - Paul Revere, 1745 - Anthony Wayne, 1752 - Betsy Ross, 1879 - E. M. Forster, 1889 - Charles Bickford, 1895 - J. Edgar Hoover, 1900 - Xavier Cugat, 1909 - Dana Andrews, 1911 - Hank Greenberg, 1912 - Kim Philby, 1919 - Rocky Graziano, 1919 - J. D. Salinger, 1938 - Frank Langella and 1980 - Elin Nordegren.


----------



## intinst

*1/1/12*

To all those mentioned above,


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday January 2 is the second day of the year in the Gregorian calendar. This being a leap year there are 364 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to R, bsanford1965, mariatilley, davidsmith, rhondas, Gary Kiernan, lisahagerty, hawalima, kpang97, KendraBalow, alvin000, ecaggiani, kenandrea123, margold7, nautgan, bulatik123, paulieciarra, MelissaF, miles104, jojonglopez12, ika2727, Teddy30, david21delacruz, karen_1, januarywork, rai90, Mattwright313, Zackery Arbela, kylien02, thejosh86, medicalCorner, chriesbob6354, johan04, johndevin77, AidenAaron56, robertbrown0201, MichaelMiller515, JosephLewis515, GeorgeLopez515, alexconnor29, matthewchase32, Snith2849, bridget14, cherylwills, koleanrick, BarrettAnson55, BennetBeverly55, darkscrybe and Melanie13.*_

On this day:
366 - The Alamanni cross the frozen Rhine River in large numbers, invading the Roman Empire.
1492 - Reconquista: the emirate of Granada, the last Moorish stronghold in Spain, surrenders








1788 - Georgia becomes the fourth state to ratify the United States Constitution
1900 - John Hay announces the Open Door Policy to promote trade with China.
1959 - Luna 1, the first spacecraft to reach the vicinity of the Moon and to orbit the Sun, is launched by the Soviet Union
2004 - Stardust successfully flies past Comet Wild 2, collecting samples that are returned to Earth.

Also born today:
1909 - Barry M. Goldwater, 1920 - Isaac Asimov, 1930 - Julius La Rosa, 1936 - Roger Miller, 1940 - Jim Bakker, 1942 - Dennis Hastert, 1947 - Calvin Hill, 1947 - David Shapiro, 1967 - Tia Carrere, 1968 - Cuba Gooding, Jr., 1969 - Christy Turlington, 1971 - Taye Diggs, 1978 - Karina Smirnoff and 1983 - Kate Bosworth.


----------



## intinst

1/2/12
R, bsanford1965, mariatilley, davidsmith, rhondas, Gary Kiernan, lisahagerty, hawalima, 
kpang97, KendraBalow, alvin000, ecaggiani, kenandrea123, margold7, nautgan, bulatik123, 
paulieciarra, MelissaF, miles104, jojonglopez12, ika2727, Teddy30, david21delacruz, karen_1, 
januarywork, rai90, Mattwright313, Zackery Arbela, kylien02, thejosh86, medicalCorner, 
chriesbob6354, johan04, johndevin77, AidenAaron56, robertbrown0201, MichaelMiller515, 
JosephLewis515, GeorgeLopez515, alexconnor29, matthewchase32, Snith2849, bridget14, 
cherylwills, koleanrick, BarrettAnson55, BennetBeverly55, darkscrybe & Melanie13


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday January 3 is the third day of the year. There are 363 days remaining until the end of this leap year. The Perihelion, the point in the year when the Earth is closest to the Sun, occurs around this date.

_*Happy Birthday to Anne, epi10mg, geoffthomas, LADennis, timoran, gordentelman, justinmorgan2, kennethtimson, AMelMelhado, Winter9, BudFirst, budfirst1967, andrew, Diane Toombs, andrew13, barcelona345, pompeyblue, usman1, Able30, mikaellah19, chabblitte20, teddybear1980, tananame, kylahmichelle03, Clydellelior0375, JamesHutchings, blackmore65, welson05, daven88, bautroixanh010 and scottscott.*_

On this day:
1431 - Joan of Arc is handed over to Bishop Pierre Cauchon.
1496 - Leonardo da Vinci unsuccessfully tests a flying machine.








1521 - Pope Leo X excommunicates Martin Luther in the papal bull Decet Romanum Pontificem.
1777 - American general George Washington defeats British general Charles Cornwallis at the Battle of Princeton.
1823 - Stephen F. Austin receives a grant of land in Texas from the government of Mexico.
1870 - The construction of the Brooklyn Bridge begins.








1938 - The March of Dimes is established by President Franklin D. Roosevelt.
1947 - Proceedings of the U.S. Congress are televised for the first time.
1953 - Frances P. Bolton and her son, Oliver from Ohio, become the first mother and son to serve simultaneously in the U.S. Congress.
1957 - The Hamilton Watch Company introduces the first electric watch.
1959 - Alaska is admitted as the 49th U.S. state.
1977 - Apple Computer is incorporated.
1996 - The Motorola StarTAC, the first flip phone and one of the first mobile phones to gain widespread consumer adoption, goes on sale.

Also born today:
106 BC - Cicero, 1840 - Father Damien, 1892 - J. R. R. Tolkien, 1894 - ZaSu Pitts, 1905 - Ray Milland, 1909 - Victor Borge, 1916 - Betty Furness, 1921 - John Russell, 1923 - Hank Stram, 1926 - W. Michael Blumenthal, 1926 - George Martin, 1932 - Dabney Coleman, 1939 - Bobby Hull, 1946 - John Paul Jones, 1950 - Victoria Principal, 1956 - Mel Gibson and 1981 - Eli Manning.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Happy birthday, Geoff!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Happy Birthday Geoff !!


----------



## intinst

1/3/12
Anne, epi10mg, LADennis, timoran, gordentelman, justinmorgan2, kennethtimson, AMelMelhado, 
Winter9, BudFirst, budfirst1967, andrew, Diane Toombs, andrew13, barcelona345, pompeyblue, 
usman1, Able30, mikaellah19, chabblitte20, teddybear1980, tananame, kylahmichelle03, 
Clydellelior0375, JamesHutchings, blackmore65, welson05, daven88, bautroixanh010 & scottscott


----------



## intinst

1/3/12
Happy Birthday Geoff Thomas!


----------



## geoffthomas

Wow - thanks guys.


----------



## intinst

1/4/12
NYCKindleFan, jeffjackson2, Library Chick, john15small, Maria777, basserman, 
dariansk9, Del, soesposito, glescneda, wsgager, Jae, villacamelot2, 
CarolineTompkins, TristramLaRoche, John Waylon & Jackie41
Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday January 4 is the fourth day of the year. There are 362 days remaining until the end of this leap year.

Special Birthday wishes to NYCKindleFan.

_*Happy Birthday to NYCKindleFan, jeffjackson2, Library Chick, john15small, Maria777, basserman, dariansk9, Del, soesposito, glescneda, wsgager, Jae, villacamelot2, CarolineTompkins, TristramLaRoche, John Waylon and Jackie41.*_

On this day:
871 - Ethelred of Wessex fights, and is defeated by, a Danish invasion army.
1847 - Samuel Colt sells his first revolver pistol to the United States government.








1865 - The New York Stock Exchange opens its first permanent headquarters at 10-12 Broad near Wall Street in New York, New York.
1896 - Utah is admitted as the 45th U.S. state.
1948 - Burma gains its independence from the United Kingdom.
1974 - United States President Richard Nixon refuses to hand over materials subpoenaed by the Senate Watergate Committee.
1999 - Former professional wrestler Jesse Ventura is sworn in as governor of Minnesota.

Also born today:
1785 - Jacob Grimm, 1809 - Louis Braille, 1896 - Everett Dirksen, 1920 - William Colby, 1930 - Don Shula, 1935 - Floyd Patterson, 1941 - Maureen Reagan and 1965 - Julia Ormond.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday January 5 is the fifth day of the year in the Gregorian calendar. There are 361 days remaining until the end of this leap year.

_*Happy Birthday to joshmcmains, Concrete Queen, dcatcher211, saraaah100, Basilius, euniceaustin5, Hillary, steveburg, gilmark40, hskiba20, dharvey7963, kookoo88, krysel24, Mike09, Sumonkar7, Ronikar7, Dentalside01, alexis26, torresdylan48, extraearn, norence35 and johnhornor.*_

On this day:
1759 - George Washington marries Martha Dandridge Custis.
1846 - The United States House of Representatives votes to stop sharing the Oregon Territory with the United Kingdom.
1895 - French army officer Alfred Dreyfus is stripped of his rank and sentenced to life imprisonment on Devil's Island.
1914 - The Ford Motor Company announces an eight-hour workday and a minimum wage of $5 for a day's labor.
1925 - Nellie Tayloe Ross of Wyoming becomes the first female governor in the United States.
1972 - U.S. President Richard Nixon orders the development of a Space Shuttle program.









Also born today:
1592 - Shah Jahan, Mughal Emperor of India, 1778 - Zebulon Pike, 1876 - Konrad Adenauer, 1904 - Jeane Dixon, 1914 - George Reeves, 1917 - Jane Wyman, 1928 - Walter Mondale, 1931 - Alvin Ailey, 1931 - Robert Duvall, 1946 - Diane Keaton, 1947 - Mercury Morris, 1953 - George Tenet, 1968 - Carrie Ann Inaba, 1975 - Bradley Cooper and 1978 - January Jones.


----------



## intinst

1/5/12
joshmcmains, Concrete Queen, dcatcher211, saraaah100, Basilius, euniceaustin5, Hillary, 
steveburg, gilmark40, hskiba20, dharvey7963, kookoo88, krysel24, Mike09, Sumonkar7, 
Ronikar7, Dentalside01, alexis26, torresdylan48, extraearn, norence35 & johnhornor
Wishing you all a very happy birthday!


----------



## intinst

1/6/12
Nathan Anderson, altworld, louisesmith0185, Nicole85, Jesse0185, brigs0188, dory0188 olivasc11, 
Scott Neumyer' allysa05, natural06, ianwoods, Brianfre, kaleigh002, donna16 & Diamond31 
Hope it is a great day!







​


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday January 6 is the sixth day of the year in the Gregorian calendar. There are 360 days remaining until the end of this leap year.

_*Happy Birthday to Nathan Anderson, altworld, louisesmith0185, Nicole85, Jesse0185, brigs0188, dory0188, olivasc11, Scott Neumyer, allysa05, natural06, ianwoods, Brianfre, kaleigh002, donna16 and Diamond31.*_

On this day:
1492 - Ferdinand and Isabella The Catholic Monarchs complete the conquest of Granada.
1540 - King Henry VIII of England marries Anne of Cleves.
1893 - The Washington National Cathedral is chartered by Congress. 








1912 - New Mexico is admitted as the 47th U.S. state.
1929 - Mother Teresa arrives in Calcutta, India to begin her work among India's poorest and sick people.
1994 - Nancy Kerrigan is clubbed on the knee at the U.S. Figure Skating Championships in Detroit, Michigan.

Also born today:
1412 - Joan of Arc, 1878 - Carl Sandburg, 1880 - Tom Mix, 1882 - Sam Rayburn, 1912 - Danny Thomas, 1913 - Loretta Young, 1920 - Sun Myung Moon, 1921 - Cary Middlecoff, 1924 - Earl Scruggs, 1925 - John DeLorean, 1926 - Mickey Hargitay, 1928 - Capucine, 1937 - Lou Holtz and 1960 - Howie Long.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday January 7 is the seventh day of the year in the Gregorian calendar. There are 359 days remaining until the end of this leap year.

_*Happy Birthday to Sad Puppy, Micdiddy, jenelynjager, BritishH, arnold77, william070, davidswendell23, Mycopsycho and Adam Meyers. *_

On this day:
1558 - France takes Calais, the last continental possession of England.
1608 - Fire destroys Jamestown, Virginia.
1954 - The first public demonstration of a machine translation system, is held in New York at the head office of IBM.
1980 - President Jimmy Carter authorizes legislation giving $1.5 billion in loans to bail out the Chrysler Corporation.
1990 - The interior of the Leaning Tower of Pisa is closed to the public because of safety concerns.








Also born today:
1800 - Millard Fillmore, 1911 - Butterfly McQueen, 1929 - Terry Moore, 1948 - Kenny Loggins, 1950 - Erin Gray and 1964 - Nicolas Cage.


----------



## intinst

1/7/12
Sad Puppy, Micdiddy, jenelynjager, BritishH, arnold77, 
william070, davidswendell23, Mycopsycho & Adam Meyers

Hoping you have an elephant sized day, 
with a roaring good party and plenty of 
time to monkey around to your heart's content!


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday January 8 is the eighth day of the year in the Gregorian calendar. There are 358 days remaining until the end of this leap year.

_*Happy Birthday to jdeatsch, B.J. Keeton, boris190, alfred10, belizev97, robertclack, Yumiko9c08 and aniaahlborn.*_

On this day:
871 - Alfred the Great leads a West Saxon army to repel an invasion by Danelaw Vikings.
1790 - George Washington delivers the first State of the Union address in New York, New York.
1835 - The United States national debt is 0 for the only time.
1889 - Herman Hollerith is issued US patent #395,791 for the 'Art of Applying Statistics' - his punched card calculator.















1964 - President Lyndon B. Johnson declares a "War on Poverty" in the United States.
1982 - The break up of AT&T: AT&T agrees to divest itself of twenty-two subdivisions.

Also born today:
1735 - John Carroll, 1786 - Nicholas Biddle, 1821 - James Longstreet, 1830 - Hans von Bülow, 1862 - Frank Nelson Doubleday, 1909 - Evelyn Wood, 1911 - Gypsy Rose Lee, 1923 - Larry Storch, 1926 - Soupy Sales, 1933 - Charles Osgood, 1935 - Elvis Presley, 1941 - Boris Vallejo, 1942 - Stephen Hawking, 1944 - Terry Brooks and 1947 - David Bowie.


----------



## intinst

1/8/12
jdeatsch, B.J. Keeton, boris190, alfred10, 
belizev97, robertclack, Yumiko9c08 & aniaahlborn


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday January 9 is the ninth day of the year in the Gregorian calendar. There are 357 days remaining until the end of this leap year.

Special birthday wishes to DH Duane (aka kadac00) - Andra's Dear Husband (DH).

_*Happy Birthday to KindleGirl, StarbucksAddict, richardson, Guglielmo da Baskerville, gibsbloom1, BlondeStylus, ScotMidton, SLauren, MrLuke and Antgldstone.*_

On this day:
1349 - The Jewish population of Basel, Switzerland, believed by the residents to be the cause of the ongoing Black Death, is rounded up and incinerated.
1760 - Afghans defeat Marathas in the Battle of Barari Ghat.
1788 - Connecticut becomes the fifth state to be admitted to the United States.
1788 - Connecticut becomes the fifth state to be admitted to the United States.

Also born today:
1773 - Cassandra Austen, 1890 - Karel Čapek, 1898 - Gracie Fields, 1913 - Richard Nixon, 1915 - Fernando Lamas, 1925 - Lee Van Cleef, 1931 - Algis Budrys, 1933 - Wilbur Smith, 1934 - Bart Starr, 1935 - Bob Denver, 1939 - Susannah York, 1941 - Joan Baez, 1944 - Jimmy Page, 1982 - Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge,


----------



## intinst

1/9/12
KindleGirl, StarbucksAddict, richardson, 
Guglielmo da Baskerville, gibsbloom1, 
BlondeStylus, ScotMidton, SLauren, 
MrLuke & Antgldstone


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday January 10 is the 10th day of the year in the Gregorian calendar. There are 356 days remaining until the end of this leap year.

_*Happy Birthday to
DottyG, rossy, bloodtamer, sweetmorell4, arthurfox825, dariansk, elainerendon, rhythmlife19, angelicag93, Georgegaen, ueana12,diantha77, corey97, HayaShamsi, emalvick, zethan89, acheek12, maurest12, meclovers20, vacat90, dvdrn0, MaryKiase, eandross01, jsohn,Hank Aaron, vinoes01, Dave Barry, plastre01, phillis97, allysje01, Jayniepanda, Dannychad, Jennies, shanshan369, Alicia, Azziana, biancapark20,francho18, johnhenlar08, placeitsocial11, Marga, speakerchris89 and EllaRose.*_

On this day:
49 BC - Julius Caesar crosses the Rubicon, signaling the start of civil war.
1776 - Thomas Paine publishes Common Sense.
1810 - Napoleon Bonaparte divorces his first wife Joséphine.
1870 - John D. Rockefeller incorporates Standard Oil.
1920 - The Treaty of Versailles takes effect, officially ending World War I.
1927 - Fritz Lang's futuristic film Metropolis is released in Germany
1946 - The United States Army Signal Corps successfully conducts Project Diana, bouncing radio waves off the moon and receiving the reflected signals.

Also born today:
1738 - Ethan Allen, 1843 - Frank James, 1904 - Ray Bolger, 1908 - Paul Henreid, 1927 - Gisele MacKenzie, 1927 - Johnnie Ray, 1930 - Roy Edward Disney, 1938 - Donald Knuth, 1939 - Sal Mineo, 1943 - Jim Croce, 1944 - Frank Sinatra, Jr., 1945 - Rod Stewart, 1949 - George Foreman, 1949 - Linda Lovelace and 1953 - Pat Benatar.


----------



## intinst

1/10/12
DottyG, rossy, bloodtamer, sweetmorell4, arthurfox825, dariansk, elainerendon, rhythmlife19, angelicag93, 
Georgegaen, ueana12, diantha77, corey97, HayaShamsi, emalvick, zethan89, acheek12, maurest12, 
meclovers20, vacat90, dvdrn0, MaryKiase, eandross01, jsohn, Hank Aaron, vinoes01, Dave Barry, p
lastre01, phillis97, allysje01, Jayniepanda, Dannychad, Jennies, shanshan369, Alicia, Azziana, 
biancapark20, francho18, johnhenlar08, placeitsocial11, Marga, speakerchris89 & EllaRose.
Happy Birthday!







​


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday January 11 is the 11th day of the year in the Gregorian calendar. There are 355 days remaining until the end of this leap year.

_*Happy Birthday to:
Kindling is Kool, harfner, sabrinasumsion, Daniel Evans, lincoln190, addison97, vancen09, dylan95, Bowen, green00, harvson125, robertsonwendy2, Elenadc, Spinneyhead, Landers30, beliz90, rheanne92, kevinlim12, TeenageReader14, cynhtia.boyd, lisabruce11, winnies11, landlordfurniture, cynthia.hope20, ariana.brewer20, paulinosk11, grace.smith1992, psychobob, Quanah and keddy.*_

On this day:
630 - Muhammad leads an army of 10,000 to conquer Mecca.
1693 - Mount Etna erupts in Sicily, Italy. A powerful earthquake destroys parts of Sicily and Malta.
1908 - Grand Canyon National Monument is created.








1922 - First use of insulin to treat diabetes in a human patient.
1935 - Amelia Earhart becomes the first person to fly solo from Hawaii to California.
1972 - East Pakistan renames itself Bangladesh.

Also born today:
1755 - Alexander Hamilton, 1807 - Ezra Cornell, 1923 - Carroll Shelby, 1925 - Grant Tinker, 1930 - Rod Taylor, 1942 - Clarence Clemons, 1946 - Naomi Judd, 1952 - Diana Gabaldon and 1971 - Mary J. Blige.


----------



## intinst

1/11/12
Kindling is Kool, harfner, sabrinasumsion, Daniel Evans, lincoln190, addison97, vancen09, dylan95, Bowen, 
green00, harvson125, robertsonwendy2, Elenadc, Spinneyhead, Landers30, beliz90, rheanne92, kevinlim12, 
TeenageReader14, cynhtia.boyd, lisabruce11, winnies11, landlordfurniture, cynthia.hope20, ariana.brewer20, 
paulinosk11, grace.smith1992, psychobob, Quanah and keddy


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday January 12 is the 12th day of the year in the Gregorian calendar. There are 354days remaining until the end of this leap year.

_*Happy Birthday to:
MCJames, pabozem, mebsers, adamjames, wlarken, alxbrite, ckiley505, taylor, carver190, mscott4594, ghagith89, sophie44, Gemmert21, gdaniel90, rieste90, thjibril90, renseh26, ronsae89, thurstanc89, tevorg89, alfranc01, gareithe01, layne01, leyne09, laine09, Janeen, Obetha6, liza_hicks, ashleymills20, starfall12, jtshelnutt and jacobluis13.*_

On this day:
1777 - Mission Santa Clara de Asís is founded in what is now Santa Clara, California.








1866 - The Royal Aeronautical Society is formed in London.
1915 - The United States House of Representatives rejects a proposal to give women the right to vote.
1959 - The Caves of Nerja are rediscovered in Spain.
1998 - Nineteen European nations agree to forbid human cloning.

Also born today:
1737 - John Hancock, 1856 - John Singer Sargent, 1876 - Jack London, 1893 - Hermann Göring, 1905 - Tex Ritter, 1917 - Maharishi Mahesh Yogi, 1926 - Ray Price, 1930 - Glenn Yarborough, 1944 - Joe Frazier, 1948 - Anthony Andrews, 1951 - Kirstie Alley, 1951 - Rush Limbaugh, 1954 - Howard Stern, 1958 - Christiane Amanpour, 1960 - Oliver Platt, 1964 - Jeff Bezos, 








and 1968 - Heather Mills.


----------



## intinst

1/12/12
MCJames, pabozem, mebsers, adamjames, wlarken, alxbrite, ckiley505, taylor, carver190, 
mscott4594, ghagith89, sophie44, Gemmert21, gdaniel90, rieste90, thjibril90, renseh26, 
ronsae89, thurstanc89, tevorg89, alfranc01, gareithe01, layne01, leyne09, laine09, Janeen, 
Obetha6, liza_hicks, ashleymills20, starfall12, jtshelnutt & jacobluis13


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday January 13 is the 13th day of the year in the Gregorian calendar. There are 353 days remaining until the end of this leap year.

_*Happy Birthday to quickfics, Adriane, brendon, RamTheHammer, William Woodall, LilGirl, IceJello, hannahbury, jlincoln2584, jclifford232, ACNewt, Christy011329 and poole.cindy.   * _

On this day:
1733 - James Oglethorpe and 130 colonists arrive in Charleston, South Carolina.
1842 - Dr. William Brydon, a surgeon in the British East India Company Army during the First Anglo-Afghan War, becomes famous for being the sole survivor of an army of 4,500 men and 12,000 camp followers when he reaches the safety of a garrison in Jalalabad, Afghanistan.















1898 - Émile Zola's J'accuse exposes the Dreyfus affair.
1942 - Henry Ford patents a plastic automobile, which is 30% lighter than a regular car.








1968 - Johnny Cash performs live at Folsom State Prison.
1982 - Shortly after takeoff, Air Florida Flight 90, crashes into Washington, D.C.'s 14th Street Bridge and falls into the Potomac River, killing 78.

Also born today:
1808 - Salmon P. Chase, 1832 - Horatio Alger, Jr., 1884 - Sophie Tucker, 1919 - Robert Stack, 1925 - Gwen Verdon, 1930 - Frances Sternhagen, 1931 - Charles Nelson Reilly, 1949 - Brandon Tartikoff, 1961 - Julia Louis-Dreyfus, 1962 - Trace Adkins and 1977 - Orlando Bloom.


----------



## intinst

1/13/12
quickfics, Adriane, brendon, RamTheHammer, William Woodall, LilGirl, IceJello, 
hannahbury, jlincoln2584, jclifford232, ACNewt, Christy011329 & poole.cindy
Happy Birthday!







​


----------



## intinst

1/14/12
corey3815, Zelma Stribling, salma Stribling, salma Austin, nicholassans1, angelina stribling, AndyMichaels, 
jasonarp11, sandra stribling, hatcherm50, robert27april, jeromebratcher, staffordt99, MayraFerrel, leastan11, 
roberthudson55, joycecom, Russell Smitheram, Lillybutton, andresreynolds, Tmarvin14, SuzanneBarrett,
jasonH14), aiza, Brayden21, Rhiannon van der Munnik), Matthew.Iden, GayGeneRising, sammykay


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday January 14 is the 14th day of the year in the Gregorian calendar. There are 352 days remaining until the end of this leap year.

_*Happy Birthday to corey3815, Zelma Stribling, salma Stribling, salma Austin, nicholassans1, angelina stribling, AndyMichaels, jasonarp11, sandra stribling, hatcherm50, robert27april, jeromebratcher, staffordt99, MayraFerrel, leastan11, roberthudson55, joycecom, Russell Smitheram, Lillybutton, andresreynolds, Tmarvin14, SuzanneBarrett, jasonH14, aiza, Brayden21, Rhiannon van der Munnik, Matthew.Iden, GayGeneRising and sammykay.*_

On this day:
1514 - Pope Leo X issues a papal bull against slavery.
1784 - United States Congress ratifies Treaty of Paris with Great Britain.
1952 - NBC's long-running morning news program Today debuts, with host Dave Garroway.
2005 - Landing of the Huygens probe on Saturn's moon Titan.

Also born today:
1741 - Benedict Arnold, 1875 - Albert Schweitzer, 1883 - Nina Ricci, 1886 - Hugh Lofting, 1896 - John Dos Passos, 1906 - William Bendix, 1919 - Andy Rooney, 1924 - Guy Williams, 1940 - Julian Bond, 1941 - Faye Dunaway and 1969 - Jason Bateman.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday January 15 is the 15th day of the year in the Gregorian calendar. There are 351 days remaining until the end of this leap year.

Special Birthday wishes to Scheherazade.

_*Happy Birthday to JoDawn, Scheherazade, MoonOtter, smalcolm, kingofusar12oct, carpetcleaner, Michael Crane, boutsour, KendalRizal, Charlotte21, ShawnT, dipdip, JanRoxas15, nitface, beefclot, emily.suzann, Larry45, Dr.SPazak, lunkwad, dumbbumblegoof, UsedMotorcycles, moluvsdisneymagic, annaloujorge, jimraymond11, Janisr15, luisree, Stevenson, SantaBarbaraZoo, SantaBarbaraZ00, Remi Michaud, Guardian and lynnduvana.*_

On this day:
588 BC - Nebuchadnezzar II of Babylon lays siege to Jerusalem under Zedekiah's reign. The siege lasts until July 23, 586 BC.
1493 - Christopher Columbus sets sail for Spain from Hispaniola, ending his first voyage to the New World.
1559 - Elizabeth I is crowned Queen of England in Westminster Abbey, London, England.
1892 - James Naismith publishes the rules of basketball.
1943 - The world's largest office building, The Pentagon, is dedicated in Arlington, Virginia.
1962 - The Derveni papyrus, Europe's oldest surviving manuscript dating to 340 BC, is found in northern Greece.








2001 - Wikipedia, a free Wiki content encyclopedia, goes online.

Also born today:
1622 - Molière, 1902 - King Saud of Saudi Arabia, 1906 - Aristotle Onassis, 1908 - Edward Teller, 1909 - Gene Krupa, 1913 - Lloyd Bridges, 1918 - Gamal Abdel Nasser, 1929 - Martin Luther King, Jr., 1937 - Margaret O'Brien, 1968 - Chad Lowe and 1979 - Drew Brees.


----------



## intinst

1/15/12
JoDawn, Scheherazade, MoonOtter, smalcolm, kingofusar12oct, carpetcleaner, Michael Crane, boutsour, 
KendalRizal, Charlotte21, ShawnT, dipdip, JanRoxas15, nitface, beefclot, emily.suzann, Larry45, Dr.SPazak, 
lunkwad, dumbbumblegoof, UsedMotorcycles, moluvsdisneymagic, annaloujorge, jimraymond11, Janisr15,
luisree, Stevenson, SantaBarbaraZoo, SantaBarbaraZ00, Remi Michaud, Guardian & lynnduvana


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday January 16 is the 16th day of the year in the Gregorian calendar. There are 350 days remaining until the end of this leap year.

Special Birthday wishes toTrilby. 

_*Birthday to SongbirdVB, Trilby, Karen_McQ, rossaudrey, Geoff, eileen herbert, haroldjones, Denise8 8, MagentaSunset, jurassicpork59, dixiehellcat, rochelle13, carino23, lisakate16, JJAC116, R0SSR3Y7, CarolynElliott and RebeccaRyalsRussell.*_

On this day:
27 BC - Gaius Julius Caesar Octavianus is granted the title Augustus by the Roman Senate, marking the beginning of the Roman Empire.
1412 - The Medici family is appointed official banker of the Papacy.
1547 - Ivan IV of Russia aka Ivan the Terrible becomes Czar of Russia.
1581 - The English Parliament outlaws Roman Catholicism.
1786 - Virginia enacted the Statute for Religious Freedom authored by Thomas Jefferson.
1909 - Ernest Shackleton's expedition finds the magnetic South Pole.
1956 - President Gamal Abdel Nasser of Egypt vows to reconquer Palestine.
2001 - US President Bill Clinton awards former President Theodore Roosevelt a posthumous Medal of Honor for his service in the Spanish-American War.

Also born today:
1821 - John C. Breckinridge, 1853 - André Michelin, 1878 - Harry Carey, 1901 - Fulgencio Batista, 1907 - Paul Nitze, 1908 - Ethel Merman, 1910 - Dizzy Dean, 1933 - Susan Sontag, 1935 - A.J. Foyt, 1947 - Laura Schlessinger, 1950 - Debbie Allen, 1959 - Sade, 1963 - James May, 1970 - Garth Ennis and 1985 - Joe Flacco.


----------



## intinst

1/16/12
SongbirdVB, Trilby, Karen_McQ, rossaudrey, Geoff, eileen herbert, haroldjones, 
Denise8 8, MagentaSunset, jurassicpork59, dixiehellcat, rochelle13, carino23, 
lisakate16, JJAC116, R0SSR3Y7, CarolynElliott & RebeccaRyalsRussell
Happy Birthday!


----------



## narutoman

Hello Everyone, today is the birthday of Benjamin Franklin   , Al Capone  , Michelle Obama  , Dwayne Wade  , James Earl Jones  , Betty White  , Muhammad Ali   .....and Me....Christopher Tisdale    .


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday January 17 is the 17th day of the year in the Gregorian calendar. There are 349 days remaining until the end of this leap year.

_*A very special Happy Birthday to Leslie's husband!*_
Special birthday wishes to Christopher Tisdale (aka narutoman).

_*Happy Birthday to sem, beachgrl, Latjoe, chango, Count, MelissaM, telat and m4t30b4k3r.*_

On this day:
1377 - Pope Gregory XI moves the Papacy back to Rome from Avignon.








1524 - Giovanni da Verrazzano sets sail westward from Madeira to find a sea route to the Pacific Ocean.
1904 - Anton Chekhov's The Cherry Orchard receives its premiere performance at the Moscow Art Theatre.
1950 - The Great Brinks Robbery - 11 thieves steal more than $2 million from an armored car Company's offices in Boston, Massachusetts.
2007 - The Doomsday Clock is set to five minutes to midnight in response to North Korea nuclear testing.

Also born today:
1706 - Benjamin Franklin, 1820 - Anne Brontë, 1863 - David Lloyd George, 1880 - Mack Sennett, 1882 - Noah Beery, Sr., 1899 - Al Capone, 1899 - Nevil Shute, 1922 - Nicholas Katzenbach, 1922 - Betty White, 1927 - Eartha Kitt, 1928 - Vidal Sassoon, 1931 - James Earl Jones, 1933 - Shari Lewis, 1939 - Maury Povich, 1942 - Muhammad Ali, 1949 - Andy Kaufman, 1954 - Robert F. Kennedy, Jr., 1957 - Steve Harvey, 1962 - Jim Carrey, 1964 - Michelle Obama, 1971 - Kid Rock, 1980 - Maksim Chmerkovskiy, 1980 - Zooey Deschanel and 1982 - Dwyane Wade.


----------



## intinst

1/17/12
sem, beachgrl, Latjoe, chango, Count, 
MelissaM, telat, narutoman & m4t30b4k3r
Enjoy your day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday January 18 is the 18th day of the year in the Gregorian calendar. There are 348 days remaining until the end of this leap year.

_*Happy Birthday to Jessrof, HomeDiva, rafaelhopkins, Temperance, sickcaracces10, chargercustoms0, JohnnieMc, glenna09, debhost11, segordon, lucyk1ng, Suzie Grant and fayrlite.*_

On this day:
1535 - Spanish conquistador Francisco Pizarro founded Lima, the capital of Peru.
1778 - James Cook is the first known European to discover the Hawaiian Islands, which he names the "Sandwich Islands".
1896 - The X-ray machine is exhibited for the first time.
1919 - Bentley Motors Limited is founded.
1983 - The International Olympic Committee restores Jim Thorpe's Olympic medals to his family.
2000 - The Tagish Lake meteorite impacts the Earth.

Also born today:
1689 - Montesquieu, 1779 - Peter Mark Roget, 1782 - Daniel Webster, 1882 - A. A. Milne, 1892 - Oliver Hardy, 1904 - Cary Grant, 1913 - Danny Kaye, 1955 - Kevin Costner, 1964 - Brady Anderson, 1980 - Jason Segel and 1984 - Benji Schwimmer.


----------



## intinst

1/18/12
Jessrof, HomeDiva, rafaelhopkins, Temperance, sickcaracces10, chargercustoms0, 
JohnnieMc, glenna09, debhost11, segordon, lucyk1ng, Suzie Grant & fayrlite


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday January 19 is the 19th day of the year in the Gregorian calendar. There are 347 days remaining until the end of this leap year.

_*Happy Birthday to GreenThumb, chrhup, beletseri77, kadac00, ladyLisa08, diegocraig, riclson, Allanker, Jamesla, riclson70, HL Arledge, kerbyremz, PhobieLewis, jerrymiah30, richardsmith561, hfharveyfair8, Evans436, avery35, Avery30, Frea Lin, ylwisdom08, Madison88 and virginia.greer.*_

On this day:
1419 - Hundred Years' War: Rouen surrenders to Henry V of England completing his reconquest of Normandy.
1812 - Peninsular War: After a ten day siege, Arthur Wellesley, 1st Duke of Wellington, orders British soldiers of the Light and third divisions to storm Ciudad Rodrigo.








1883 - The first electric lighting system employing overhead wires, built by Thomas Edison, begins service at Roselle, New Jersey.
1915 - Georges Claude patents the neon discharge tube for use in advertising.
1953 - 68% of all television sets in the United States are tuned in to I Love Lucy to watch Lucy give birth.
1977 - Snow falls in Miami, Florida. This is the only time in the history of the city that snow has fallen. 
1981 - Iran Hostage Crisis: United States and Iranian officials sign an agreement to release 52 American hostages after 14 months of captivity.
1986 - The first computer virus is released into the wild.
1999 - British Aerospace agrees to acquire the defence subsidiary of the General Electric Company plc, forming BAE Systems in November 1999.
2006 - The New Horizons probe is launched by NASA on the first mission to Pluto.

Also born today:
1736 - James Watt, 1807 - Robert E. Lee, 1809 - Edgar Allan Poe, 1813 - Sir Henry Bessemer, 1839 - Paul Cézanne, 1922 - Guy Madison, 1923 - Jean Stapleton, 1930 - Tippi Hedren, 1939 - Phil Everly, 1943 - Janis Joplin, 1944 - Shelley Fabares, 1944 - Dan Reeves, 1946 - Dolly Parton, 1947 - Paula Deen, 1953 - Desi Arnaz, Jr., 1954 - Katey Sagal, 1982 - Jodie Sweetin,


----------



## intinst

1/19/12
GreenThumb, chrhup, beletseri77, kadac00, ladyLisa08, diegocraig, riclson, Allanker, 
Jamesla, riclson70, HL Arledge, kerbyremz, PhobieLewis, jerrymiah30, richardsmith561, 
hfharveyfair8, Evans436, avery35, Avery30, Frea Lin, ylwisdom08, Madison88 & virginia.greer
Hope you all have a colorful day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday January 20 is the 20th day of the year in the Gregorian calendar. There are 346 days remaining until the end of this leap year.

Special birthday wishes to T.L. Haddix.

_*Happy Birthday to bellapixie, Rie142, gwsawyer, T.L. Haddix, Matthew Dayton, nthgeneration, AngieBatgirl, Brianthacker, jff6106, Drauckerhomes001, Abby25, ryan77, AnthonyJenkins, Robert Crais, WayneMathis, shinyerica90, Bruce Blake, dwrob96, Dereader, ChristinePope, IndieAuthorX, drejfaldf, Lexie_1314, Steelgrave and kaykay543.*_

On this day:
1265 - In Westminster, the first English parliament conducts its first meeting held by Simon de Montfort in the Palace of Westminster, now also known colloquially as the "Houses of Parliament".








1649 - Charles I of England goes on trial for treason and other "high crimes".
1801 - John Marshall is appointed the Chief Justice of the United States.
1885 - L.A. Thompson patents the roller coaster.
1981 - Twenty minutes after Ronald Reagan is inaugurated, at age 69 the oldest man ever to be inaugurated as U.S. President, Iran releases 52 American hostages.

Also born today:
1896 - George Burns, 1910 - Joy Adamson, 1920 - Federico Fellini, 1920 - DeForest Kelley, 1926 - Patricia Neal, 1929 - Arte Johnson, 1930 - Buzz Aldrin, 1934 - Tom Baker, 1959 - R.A. Salvatore and 1980 - Philippe Cousteau, Jr.,


----------



## intinst

1/20/12
bellapixie, Rie142, gwsawyer, T.L. Haddix, Matthew Dayton, nthgeneration, AngieBatgirl, 
Brianthacker, jff6106, Drauckerhomes001, Abby25, ryan77, AnthonyJenkins, Robert Crais, 
WayneMathis, shinyerica90, Bruce Blake, dwrob96, Dereader, ChristinePope, IndieAuthorX,
drejfaldf, Lexie_1314, Steelgrave & kaykay543


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday January 21 is the 21st day of the year in the Gregorian calendar. There are 345 days remaining until the end of this leap year.

_*Happy Birthday to Lynn Bullman, Tracy Falbe, bethsy, div, peterscotch33, G.Garcia, catherine02, Juan12Barringa, wilmaelston, AllureVanSanz, mariasusan12, Caeabalos, ladywings, MartinStanley72 and TimL.*_

On this day:
1789 - The first American novel, The Power of Sympathy or the Triumph of Nature Founded in Truth, is printed in Boston, Massachusetts.
1908 - New York City passes the Sullivan Ordinance, making it illegal for women to smoke in public, only to have the measure vetoed by the mayor.
1976 - Commercial service of Concorde begins with the London-Bahrain and Paris-Rio routes.








1981 - Production of the iconic DeLorean DMC-12 sports car begins in Dunmurry, Northern Ireland.

Also born today:
1813 - John C. Frémont, 1824 - Thomas "Stonewall" Jackson, 1905 - Christian Dior, 1922 - Telly Savalas, 1924 - Benny Hill, 1938 - Wolfman Jack, 1940 - Jack Nicklaus, 1941 - Plácido Domingo, 1947 - Jill Eikenberry, 1950 - Billy Ocean, 1953 - Paul Allen and 1956 - Geena Davis.


----------



## intinst

1/21/12
Lynn Bullman, Tracy Falbe, bethsy, div, peterscotch33, G.Garcia, 
catherine02, Juan12Barringa, wilmaelston, AllureVanSanz, 
mariasusan12, Caeabalos, ladywings, MartinStanley72 & TimL


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday January 22 is the 22nd day of the year in the Gregorian calendar. There are 344 days remaining until the end of this leap year.

_*Happy Birthday to Monica, lexie22, gzigoris, kjhart0133, carrick901, albert980, gkirby12, KARGOVROOM, jzmackenzie, Morgan Gallagher, JD Rhoades, Jennifer33, emiliodotson, cheriev88 and AllisonBruning.*_

On this day:
1506 - The first contingent of 150 Swiss Guards arrives at the Vatican.
1879 - Anglo-Zulu War: Battle of Rorke's Drift - 139 British soldiers successfully defend their garrison against an intense assault by four to five thousand Zulu warriors.








1890 - The United Mine Workers of America is founded in Columbus, Ohio.
1946 - Creation of the Central Intelligence Group, forerunner of the Central Intelligence Agency.
1970 - The Boeing 747, the world's first "jumbo jet", enters commercial service.
1984 - The Apple Macintosh, the first consumer computer to popularize the computer mouse and the graphical user interface, is introduced during Super Bowl XVIII with its famous "1984" television commercial.

Also born today:
1561 - Sir Francis Bacon, 1788 - George Gordon Byron, 1869 - Grigori Rasputin, 1904 - George Balanchine, 1906 - Robert E. Howard, 1909 - Ann Sothern, 1909 - U Thant, 1931 - Sam Cooke, 1934 - Bill Bixby, 1934 - Graham Kerr, 1937 - Joseph Wambaugh, 1940 - John Hurt, 1959 - Linda Blair, 1965 - Diane Lane and 1969 - Olivia d'Abo.


----------



## intinst

1/22/12
Monica, lexie22), gzigoris, kjhart0133, carrick901, albert980, 
gkirby12, KARGOVROOM, jzmackenzie, Morgan Gallagher, 
JD Rhoades, Jennifer33, emiliodotson, cheriev88 & AllisonBruning
Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday January 23 is the 23rd day of the year in the Gregorian calendar. There are 343 days remaining until the end of this leap year.

_*Happy Birthday to Googlegirl, Greggyoung, Quiltville, saraaah10, adonia20, elissa80, chist87j, pfloyd, Unsjhnn2nHb, Bernie222 and andrewwilliam.*_

On this day:
1510 - Henry VIII of England, then 18 years old, appears incognito in the lists at Richmond, and is applauded for his jousting before he reveals his identity.
1656 - Blaise Pascal publishes the first of his Lettres provinciales.
1719 - The Principality of Liechtenstein is created within the Holy Roman Empire.
1943 - Duke Ellington plays at Carnegie Hall in New York City for the first time.
1957 - American inventor Walter Frederick Morrison sells the rights to his flying disc to the Wham-O toy company, who later rename it the "Frisbee".








1964 - The 24th Amendment to the United States Constitution, prohibiting the use of poll taxes in national elections, is ratified.
1986 - The Rock and Roll Hall of Fame inducts its first members: Little Richard, Chuck Berry, James Brown, Ray Charles, Fats Domino, the Everly Brothers, Buddy Holly, Jerry Lee Lewis and Elvis Presley.









Also born today:
1737 - John Hancock, 1832 - Édouard Manet, 1898 - Randolph Scott, 1907 - Dan Duryea, 1919 - Ernie Kovacs, 1928 - Jeanne Moreau, 1933 - Chita Rivera, 1944 - Rutger Hauer, 1950 - Richard Dean Anderson, 1957 - Princess Caroline of Monaco, 1963 - Gail O'Grady, 1964 - Mariska Hargitay and 1974 - Tiffani Thiessen.


----------



## intinst

1/23/12
Googlegirl, Greggyoung, Quiltville, saraaah10, adonia20, elissa80, 
chist87j, pfloyd, Unsjhnn2nHb, Bernie222 & andrewwilliam
Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday January 24 is the 24th day of the year in the Gregorian calendar. There are 342 days remaining until the end of this leap year.

_*Happy Birthday to Susan B, gadgetgirl003, temporary rockstar, alminc, armedaamer, stephenmaya, zamph10, HOmer24, JAayho24, CharlieLange, mirtan75, YK Greene, angelyano, E.C. Osvaldo, brenwilt24 and adamc.*_

On this day:
41 - Roman Emperor Caligula, known for his eccentricity and cruel despotism, is assassinated by his disgruntled Praetorian Guards. The Guard then proclaims Caligula's uncle Claudius as Emperor.
1848 - California Gold Rush: James W. Marshall finds gold at Sutter's Mill near Sacramento.
1916 - In Brushaber v. Union Pacific Railroad, the Supreme Court of the United States declares the federal income tax constitutional.
1984 - The first Apple Macintosh goes on sale.









Also born today:
76 - Hadrian, 1540 - Edmund Campion, 1862 - Edith Wharton, 1917 - Ernest Borgnine, 1918 - Oral Roberts, 1941 - Neil Diamond, 1943 - Sharon Tate, 1949 - John Belushi and 1968 - Mary Lou Retton.


----------



## intinst

1/24/12
Susan B, gadgetgirl003, temporary rockstar, alminc, armedaamer, stephenmaya, zamph10, HOmer24, 
JAayho24, CharlieLange, mirtan75, YK Greene, angelyano, E.C. Osvaldo, brenwilt24 & adamc


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday January 25 is the 25th day of the year in the Gregorian calendar. There are 341 days remaining until the end of this leap year.

_*Happy Birthday to Hazel, Katie Salidas, barbara stribling, petergrey56, Serge66bill, randalljarvis, emil2rite, riko6367, kevinjamesbreaux and Iowagirl.*_

On this day:
1533 - Henry VIII of England secretly marries his second wife Anne Boleyn.
1765 - Port Egmont, the first British settlement in the Falkland Islands at the southern tip of South America, is founded.
1881 - Thomas Edison and Alexander Graham Bell form the Oriental Telephone Company.
1919 - The League of Nations is founded.
1949 - At the Hollywood Athletic Club the first Emmy Awards are presented.
1961 - In Washington, D.C. John F. Kennedy delivers the first live presidential television news conference.
1971 - Idi Amin leads a coup deposing Milton Obote and becomes Uganda's president.
1993 - Five people are shot outside the CIA headquarters in Langley, Virginia by a Muslim extremist, resulting in two dead and three wounded.

Also born today:
1759 - Robert Burns, 1825 - George Pickett, 1874 - W. Somerset Maugham, 1882 - Virginia Woolf, 1924 - Lou Groza, 1938 - Etta James and 1981 - Alicia Keys.


----------



## intinst

1/25/12
Hazel, Katie Salidas, barbara stribling, petergrey56, Serge66bill, 
randalljarvis, emil2rite, riko6367, kevinjamesbreaux & Iowagirl


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday January 26 is the 26th day of the year in the Gregorian calendar. There are 340 days remaining until the end of this leap year.

_*Happy Birthday to Crisalyn B. Sachi, jmkwriter, JaniceSmith, nutshell, ladyk, peggycarstens0011, jsmith011, amandab18, jiji5672 and Ryan Harvey.*_

On this day:
1564 - The Council of Trent issues its conclusions in the Tridentinum, establishing a distinction between Roman Catholicism and Protestantism.
1788 - The British First Fleet, led by Arthur Phillip, sails into Port Jackson (Sydney Harbour) to establish Sydney, the first permanent European settlement on the continent. Commemorated as Australia Day.








1837 - Michigan is admitted as the 26th U.S. state.
1885 - Troops loyal to The Mahdi conquer Khartoum.
1924 - Saint Petersburg, Russia, is renamed Leningrad.








1992 - Boris Yeltsin announces that Russia will stop targeting United States cities with nuclear weapons.

Also born today:
1880 - Douglas MacArthur, 1905 - Maria von Trapp, 1918 - Philip José Farmer, 1925 - Paul Newman, 1928 - Roger Vadim, 1935 - Bob Uecker, 1941 - Scott Glenn, 1944 - Angela Davis, 1946 - Gene Siskel, 1955 - Eddie Van Halen, 1958 - Ellen DeGeneres and 1961 - Wayne Gretzky.


----------



## intinst

1/26/12
Crisalyn B. Sachi, jmkwriter, JaniceSmith, peggycarstens0011, 
ladyk, nutshell, jsmith011, amandab18, jiji5672 & Ryan Harvey


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday January 27 is the 27th day of the year in the Gregorian calendar. There are 339 days remaining until the end of this leap year.

Special Birthday wishes to Meb Bryant.

_*Happy Birthday to Kindgirl, kwirges, youngchicken, jwirtz, TaylorSiluwe, lyrical, kindaholic, Edward W. Robertson, Harris Channing, clippingdesign, TigerBites and Meb Bryant.*_

On this day:
1606 - Gunpowder Plot: The trial of Guy Fawkes and other conspirators begins, ending with their execution on January 31.
1888 - The National Geographic Society is founded in Washington, D.C..
1939 - First flight of the Lockheed P-38 Lightning.








1967 - Astronauts Gus Grissom, Edward White and Roger Chaffee are killed in a fire during a test of their Apollo 1 spacecraft at the Kennedy Space Center, Florida.
2006 - Western Union discontinues its Telegram and Commercial Messaging services.

Also born today:
1756 - Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart, 1832 - Lewis Carroll, 1850 - Samuel Gompers, 1885 - Jerome Kern, 1900 - Hyman Rickover, 1908 - William Randolph Hearst, Jr., 1918 - Skitch Henderson, 1921 - Donna Reed, 1944 - Mairéad Corrigan, 1948 - Mikhail Baryshnikov, 1964 - Bridget Fonda and 1978 - Jake Pavelka.


----------



## intinst

*1/27/12*
*Kindgirl, kwirges, youngchicken, jwirtz, TaylorSiluwe, Edward W. Robertson, 
lyrical, kindaholic, Harris Channing, clippingdesign, TigerBites & Meb Bryant
Happy Birthday!
(in a non-traditional cake sort of way)*


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday January 28 is the 28th day of the year in the Gregorian calendar. There are 338 days remaining until the end of this leap year.

Special Birthday Wishes to Monique and Cliff Ball.

_*Happy Birthday to Mandy, purplethistle, jake01, Cliff Ball, chuel, joshuagelo, Monique, angelosalt, extensionfile, Ryan Patrick, Jeff Joseph and PAWilson.*_

On this day:
1521 - The Diet of Worms begins, lasting until May 25.
1547 - Henry VIII dies. His nine year old son, Edward VI becomes King, and the first Protestant ruler of England.
1813 - Pride and Prejudice is first published in the United Kingdom.
1887 - In a snowstorm at Fort Keogh, Montana, the world's largest snowflakes are reported, 15 inches (38 cm) wide and 8 inches (20 cm) thick.
1915 - An act of the U.S. Congress creates the United States Coast Guard.
1922 - Knickerbocker Storm, Washington D.C.'s biggest snowfall, causes the city's greatest loss of life when the roof of the Knickerbocker Theatre collapses.
1934 - The first ski tow in the United States begins operation in Vermont.
1956 - Elvis Presley made his first US TV appearance

Also born today:
1225 - Saint Thomas Aquinas, 1833 - Charles George 'Chinese' Gordon, 1841 - Henry Morton Stanley, 1864 - Charles W. Nash, 1873 - Colette, 1887 - Arthur Rubinstein, 1936 - Alan Alda, 1968 - Sarah McLachlan, 1977 - Joey Fatone, 1980 - Nick Carter and 1981 - Elijah Wood.


----------



## intinst

1/28/12
Mandy, purplethistle, jake01, Cliff Ball, chuel, joshuagelo, Monique, 
angelosalt, extensionfile, Ryan Patrick, Jeff Joseph & PAWilson


----------



## intinst

1/29/12
*Xopher, ac7k, Kangablue, frenchstylefurniture, JoeEdwards, RichardWB, Matt Damon, 
sam29smith, geo1, Quasar.007, poetzel, BryanClapper, Joseph DiFrancesco & SB*
Happy Birthday!
Hope it was a great one!


----------



## geoffthomas

January 29 is the 29th day of the year in the Gregorian calendar. There are 336 days remaining until the end of the year

_*Happy Birthday to Xopher, ac7k, Kangablue, geo1, frenchstylefurniture, JoeEdwards, RichardWB, Matt Damon, sam29smith, Quasar.007, poetzel, BryanClapper, Joseph DiFrancesco and SB. *_

1845 - "The Raven" is published in the New York Evening Mirror, the first publication with the name of the author, Edgar Allan Poe
1861 - Kansas is admitted as the 34th U.S. state.
1886 - Karl Benz patents the first successful gasoline-driven automobile.








1936 - The first inductees into the Baseball Hall of Fame are announced.
1963 - The first inductees into the Pro Football Hall of Fame are announced.

1737 - Thomas Paine, 1754 - Moses Cleaveland, 1843 - William McKinley, 1860 - Anton Chekhov, 1880 - W. C. Fields, 1901 - Allen B. DuMont, 1913 - Victor Mature, 1918 - John Forsythe, 1923 - Paddy Chayefsky, 1939 - Germaine Greer, 1940 - Katharine Ross, 1945 - Tom Selleck, 1950 - Ann Jillian, 1954 - Oprah Winfrey, 1975 - Sara Gilbert,


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday January 30 is the 30th day of the year in the Gregorian calendar. There are 336 days remaining until the end of this leap year.

_*Happy Birthday to Kate, Carol Hanrahan, teeljay, BoomerSoonerOKU, Zyniker, BarbaraSilkstone, Michelle Poirier, rose stribling, Jim Olenbush, woodNUFC, Hedy, Scott Simon, Lori P, Jane Austen, Peter Baker, Jane Bown, WrongTale, Jeff Dunas, rosaqueen30, Colette Duke and brianspringer13.*_

On this day:
1661 - Oliver Cromwell, Lord Protector of the Commonwealth of England is ritually executed two years after his death, on the anniversary of the execution of the monarch he himself deposed.
1703 - The Forty-seven Ronin, under the command of Ōishi Kuranosuke, avenge the death of their master.








1862 - The first American ironclad warship, the USS Monitor is launched.








1933 - Adolf Hitler is sworn in as Chancellor of Germany.
1948 - Indian pacifist and leader Mohandas Karamchand Gandhi known for his non-violent freedom struggle is assassinated by Pandit Nathuram Godse, a Hindu extremist.
1969 - The Beatles' last public performance, on the roof of Apple Records in London. The impromptu concert is broken up by the police.

Also born today:
1882 - Franklin D. Roosevelt, 1912 - Barbara W. Tuchman, 1922 - Dick Martin, 1930 - Gene Hackman, 1933 - Louis Rukeyser, 1937 - Vanessa Redgrave, 1937 - Boris Spassky, 1941 - Dick Cheney, 1951 - Phil Collins and 1974 - Christian Bale.


----------



## intinst

1/30/12
Kate, Carol Hanrahan, teeljay, BoomerSoonerOKU, Zyniker, BarbaraSilkstone, Michelle Poirier, 
rose stribling, Jim Olenbush, woodNUFC, Hedy, Scott Simon, Lori P, Jane Austen, Peter Baker, 
Jane Bown, WrongTale, Jeff Dunas, rosaqueen30, Colette Duke & brianspringer13


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday January 31 is the 31st day of the year in the Gregorian calendar. There are 335 days remaining until the end of this leap year.

Special birthday wishes to Ian Weaver.

_*Happy Birthday to Meriflower, janiceclemente, DDEAN, val10, Daniel Pyle, kendrick980, antmays35, alxbrown22, Ian Weaver, benthomas70, HAParker321 and dinsights.*_

On this day:
1865 - The United States Congress passes the Thirteenth Amendment to the Constitution of the United States, abolishing slavery, submitting it to the states for ratification.
1876 - The United States orders all Native Americans to move into reservations.
1929 - The Soviet Union exiles Leon Trotsky.
1930 - 3M begins marketing Scotch Tape.








1945 - US Army private Eddie Slovik is executed for desertion, the first such execution of an American soldier since the Civil War.
1950 - President Harry S. Truman announces a program to develop the hydrogen bomb.
1958 - James Van Allen discovers the Van Allen radiation belt.
1971 - Apollo program: Apollo 14 - Astronauts Alan Shepard, Stuart Roosa, and Edgar Mitchell, aboard a Saturn V, lift off for a mission to the Fra Mauro Highlands on the Moon.

Also born today:
1797 - Franz Schubert, 1872 - Zane Grey, 1892 - Eddie Cantor, 1902 - Tallulah Bankhead, 1905 - John O'Hara, 1914 - Jersey Joe Walcott, 1915 - Garry Moore, 1919 - Jackie Robinson, 1920 - Stewart Udall, 1921 - Carol Channing, 1921 - Mario Lanza, 1923 - Norman Mailer, 1925 - Benjamin Hooks, 1929 - Jean Simmons, 1931 - Ernie Banks, 1937 - Suzanne Pleshette, 1944 - Connie Booth, 1947 - Nolan Ryan, 1970 - Minnie Driver and 1981 - Justin Timberlake.


----------



## intinst

1/31/12
Meriflower, janiceclemente, DDEAN, Daniel Pyle, kendrick980, antmays35, 
val10, alxbrown22, Ian Weaver, benthomas70, HAParker321 & dinsights
Happy Birthday!
"Watch" out cutting that cake!


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday February 1 is the 32nd day of the year in the Gregorian calendar. There are 3343 days remaining until the end of this leap year.

_*Happy Birthday to lostknitter, ginyj78, derek2751, david2751, Timferras, karenhole194, silme20, fanny10, bella10, alice00, hannahdel73, annie01, emmett990, magix0201, vank04, Baliosjsn, temper_mill, volcom123466, funface13, jap_pett, amandaspring, juliuscesar34, osniel128, inmylife99, catherine03, Jimmy1975, jessicamorse, mayu12, willylim66, liyamay19, arthurbishop12, I Like That Book, NadiaMcFarland, eeNoo6ieph and Sakura Reyna.*_

On this day:
1709 - Alexander Selkirk is rescued after being shipwrecked on a desert island, inspiring the book Robinson Crusoe by Daniel Defoe.
1790 - In New York City, the Supreme Court of the United States convenes for the first time.
1893 - Thomas A. Edison finishes construction of the first motion picture studio, the Black Maria in West Orange, New Jersey.
1942 - Voice of America, the official external radio and television service of the United States federal government, begins broadcasting with programs aimed at areas controlled by the Axis powers.
2003 - Space Shuttle Columbia disintegrates during reentry into the Earth's atmosphere, killing all seven astronauts aboard.

Also born today:
1859 - Victor Herbert, 1894 - John Ford, 1901 - Clark Gable, 1928 - Stuart Whitman, 1931 - Boris Yeltsin, 1937 - Don Everly, 1937 - Garrett Morris, 1938 - Sherman Hemsley, 1947 - Jessica Savitch, 1968 - Lisa Marie Presley, 1971 - Michael C. Hall and 1986 - Lauren Conrad.


----------



## intinst

2/1/12
lostknitter, ginyj78, derek2751, david2751, Timferras, karenhole194, silme20, fanny10, 
bella10, alice00, hannahdel73, annie01, emmett990, magix0201, vank04, Baliosjsn, 
temper_mill, volcom123466, funface13, jap_pett, amandaspring, juliuscesar34, 
osniel128, inmylife99, catherine03, Jimmy1975, jessicamorse, mayu12, willylim66, 
liyamay19, arthurbishop12, I Like That Book, NadiaMcFarland, eeNoo6ieph & Sakura Reyna


----------



## loonlover

geoffthomas said:


> Wednesday February 1 is the 32nd day of the year in the Gregorian calendar. There are 3343 days remaining until the end of this leap year.


Hey, Geoff, I didn't realize this year was going to be so long. Seems like at my age each year seems to be shorter, not longer.


----------



## geoffthomas

Well I thought I could make the year last longer just by saying so.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday February 2 is the 33rd day of the year in the Gregorian calendar. There are 333 days remaining until the end of this leap year.

_Happy Birthday to lokkent, winge981, DelusionsVision, joshuakong, Kerk8899, mistyclements9, janebrown71, adriandipalma, tammielongh, gladyswenz, marciapicu, romeomax11, taylor7mcdaniels, fitnessofwealth, donnahicks152, lauriestpd87, barbarahuffman0, lorettfulghgt, jacquelynHG, jeanaromig45, brucecarr78, jessikablom53, priscillapenrod06, laurelbigler58, hopvokcut, break-up-review25, alliecoldwell41, Conaxsat, AAvillar, sheribillie66, cochran59, airsoftsniper, monicawine22, katherynsmoot23, kathiewilham, eavenmary09, robertaburn, delbertnewman6, certifiedpharmacytechnici, travis77anthony, robertdanford86, caldwelljames37, edingtonwilliam, shawnjenkinsma, mitchter314, kirkpatrickma4, imaginelearning2, sharlow22, lauramarks66, rachellecook13, allendiet, ylwisdom02, Ernest, Number123, larryokaut, adamsmath, callingcard48, fiannekaith, joshuajarry, Schwann, jackzymzyk, vpshost, AmyJoe, catherin00, ilink900, Phillipepper, carlynkin, emmanuel2roth, AmberGram, ShirleyAllen, marniekind, mcalbrdrd, shammak, fundspartnership, Dyna5kelvain, myangwang, bobbysm81, andreasfleg1, marielkind, KerynGreen, anthony1, mikelbond24, nelanscotch, Felinekind, jonas10, bethsharks2390, downloadYouporn, ptlewis78, Abigail uy, Thea06, woodenblinds, Elena Smith, jamalmalik, Zabrina, jessicat222, debowhite, nencyberon, grill23, markspencer, shellybaron, reaismukta, balakmike, terrence555, operamini, jenvector, marieposa, Hall, MartinaIgnatius, jolie1980, shanmash, loui12, martynasroka22, Burgoyne, mikelclark, Joinleman, dianefans, williamhenrysmith, mikelbevan, kamaljackson, jaymsean, lopit12, Abidhasan, ashley039, PalmBeach Realties, Eileen09, Abrielle103, Norma Jones, johnwatson1, jamshill, Michelle28J, jervss10, winnifredlswanigan, MarvinJ., FionnaLaa, SheerCail, banparak, kristiedelburt, nethnmclsmills, ronnijkhall, jorawoy, webhosting3240, jasojkshortk, martinluther, bradlekfitts, georgejohnzdsak, michaelguzmqu, drmarekph, charldsmurrah, joeffenlim12, Jayh25, brenthockenx, williaperryds, HEatErs15, leoroblkjsda, jasonhokjsdal, gerardaortsdak, jamesrossdlkk, marylaurfd, cheriebeazq, jameswhat, kathyevanquz, kamalbano, robertwilliams, patrickbrossdai, garynuiton, robernoratl, martinnathia, cheryls02, banparkzoru, WineStorage, grahamnathia, smile04, shaounantit, alex3p3pra, ilSchoOl12, IrvineDentistry, daniel999, adam3yy5jr, Earc55brien, Kellybrad02, richgil15, onlinebackgammon, KIsankoik3khH, dOtC03, kungMAo3kahk1, LINA10, uhoo0Eepukie2, jona09, eiWai9noo, esmeralda20101, Christopher10, ilSchoOl21, saeShaivoo7ai, lloiswmmcqueen, rosekenryan18, ohB2OonieS, mikejackson990, Gei8lathsdf, anthony36, DustinHoffman10, jken18, ikkaku88, Angeldine86, eZo0epohGh0, caguaio, cartazmaxie, gilang2765, ibnu2876, cozywriter, mingyuehermes, GeoJono and mshaw._

On this day:
1848 - Mexican-American War: The Treaty of Guadalupe Hidalgo is signed.
1887 - In Punxsutawney, Pennsylvania the first Groundhog Day is observed.








1913 - Grand Central Terminal is opened in New York City.
1922 - Ulysses by James Joyce is published.
1935 - Leonarde Keeler tests the first polygraph machine.

Also born today:
1650 - Nell Gwynne, 1861 - Solomon R. Guggenheim, 1882 - James Joyce, 1895 - George Halas, 1897 - Howard Johnson, 1901 - Jascha Heifetz, 1905 - Ayn Rand, 1927 - Stan Getz, 1932 - Arthur Lyman, 1937 - Tom Smothers, 1947 - Farrah Fawcett, 1954 - Christie Brinkley, 1963 - Eva Cassidy and 1977 - Shakira.


----------



## intinst

2/2/12
lokkent, winge981, DelusionsVision, joshuakong, Kerk8899, mistyclements9, janebrown71, adriandipalma, tammielongh, gladyswenz, marciapicu, romeomax11, taylor7mcdaniels, fitnessofwealth, donnahicks152, lauriestpd87, barbarahuffman0, lorettfulghgt, jacquelynHG, jeanaromig45, brucecarr78, jessikablom53, priscillapenrod06, laurelbigler58, hopvokcut, break-up-review25, alliecoldwell41, Conaxsat, AAvillar, sheribillie66, cochran59, airsoftsniper, monicawine22, katherynsmoot23, kathiewilham, eavenmary09, robertaburn, delbertnewman6, certifiedpharmacytechnici, travis77anthony, robertdanford86, caldwelljames37, edingtonwilliam, shawnjenkinsma, mitchter314, kirkpatrickma4, imaginelearning2, sharlow22, lauramarks66, rachellecook13, allendiet, ylwisdom02, Ernest, Number123, larryokaut, adamsmath, callingcard48, fiannekaith, joshuajarry, Schwann, jackzymzyk, vpshost, AmyJoe, catherin00, ilink900, Phillipepper, carlynkin, emmanuel2roth, AmberGram, ShirleyAllen, marniekind, mcalbrdrd, shammak, fundspartnership, Dyna5kelvain, myangwang, bobbysm81, andreasfleg1, marielkind, KerynGreen, anthony1, mikelbond24, nelanscotch, Felinekind, jonas10, bethsharks2390, downloadYouporn, ptlewis78, Abigail uy, Thea06, woodenblinds, Elena Smith, jamalmalik, Zabrina, jessicat222, debowhite, nencyberon, grill23, markspencer, shellybaron, reaismukta, balakmike, terrence555, operamini, jenvector, marieposa, Hall, MartinaIgnatius, jolie1980, shanmash, loui12, martynasroka22, Burgoyne, mikelclark, Joinleman, dianefans, williamhenrysmith, mikelbevan, kamaljackson, jaymsean, lopit12, Abidhasan, ashley039, PalmBeach Realties, Eileen09, Abrielle103, Norma Jones, johnwatson1, jamshill, Michelle28J, jervss10, winnifredlswanigan, MarvinJ., FionnaLaa, SheerCail, banparak, kristiedelburt, nethnmclsmills, ronnijkhall, jorawoy, webhosting3240, jasojkshortk, martinluther, bradlekfitts, georgejohnzdsak, michaelguzmqu, drmarekph, charldsmurrah, joeffenlim12, Jayh25, brenthockenx, williaperryds, HEatErs15, leoroblkjsda, jasonhokjsdal, gerardaortsdak, jamesrossdlkk, marylaurfd, cheriebeazq, jameswhat, kathyevanquz, kamalbano, robertwilliams, patrickbrossdai, garynuiton, robernoratl, martinnathia, cheryls02, banparkzoru, WineStorage, grahamnathia, smile04, shaounantit, alex3p3pra, ilSchoOl12, IrvineDentistry, daniel999, adam3yy5jr, Earc55brien, Kellybrad02, richgil15, onlinebackgammon, KIsankoik3khH, dOtC03, kungMAo3kahk1, LINA10, uhoo0Eepukie2, jona09, eiWai9noo, esmeralda20101, Christopher10, ilSchoOl21, saeShaivoo7ai, lloiswmmcqueen, rosekenryan18, ohB2OonieS, mikejackson990, Gei8lathsdf, anthony36, DustinHoffman10, jken18, ikkaku88, Angeldine86, eZo0epohGh0, caguaio, cartazmaxie, gilang2765, ibnu2876, cozywriter, mingyuehermes, GeoJono & mshaw
Happy Birthday All!


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday February 3 is the 34th day of the year in the Gregorian calendar. There are 332 days remaining until the end of this leap year.

_*Happy Bithday to Newbie Girl, dsalerni, josephtiman, marina1, alice stribling, MelizaCropper, adamscott6933, danilogarcia2787, danikins12, dadamson45, abisha2003, adamgomez1234, UrezzaAurie, JoshLudeker, tbors23, WilsonChad, kedem45, clear089, markramos1234, Val, rey90, m4p5, jeff90, soy90, jasmanzack, smartguy, halldavid4770, MichaelMcClung, Samantha Hunter, indm90m, Mickey Bee, Daezarkian, aplogansr, jsreilly and Mcoorlim.*_

On this day:
1377 - More than 2,000 people of the Italian city of Cesena are slaughtered by Papal Troops 
1783 - Spain recognizes United States independence.
1870 - The Fifteenth Amendment to the United States Constitution is ratified, guaranteeing voting rights to citizens regardless of race.
1913 - The Sixteenth Amendment to the United States Constitution is ratified, authorizing the Federal government to impose and collect an income tax.
1947 - The record-low temperature for continental North America was recorded in Snag, Yukon, Canada: −63 °C (−81 °F). 
1959 - A plane crash near Clear Lake, Iowa kills Buddy Holly, Ritchie Valens, The Big Bopper, and pilot Roger Peterson in an incident that becomes known as The Day the Music Died.

Also born today:
1809 - Felix Mendelssohn, 1811 - Horace Greeley, 1874 - Gertrude Stein, 1894 - Norman Rockwell, 1904 - Pretty Boy Floyd, 1907 - James Michener, 1918 - Joey Bishop, 1926 - Shelley Berman, 1933 - Paul Sarbanes, 1940 - Fran Tarkenton, 1943 - Blythe Danner, 1950 - Morgan Fairchild and 1965 - Maura Tierney.


----------



## intinst

2/3/12
Newbie Girl, dsalerni, josephtiman, marina1, alice stribling, MelizaCropper, adamscott6933, danilogarcia2787, 
danikins12, dadamson45, abisha2003, adamgomez1234, UrezzaAurie, JoshLudeker, tbors23, WilsonChad, 
kedem45, clear089, markramos1234, Val, rey90, m4p5, jeff90, soy90, jasmanzack, smartguy, halldavid4770, 
MichaelMcClung, Samantha Hunter, indm90m, Mickey Bee, Daezarkian, aplogansr, jsreilly & Mcoorlim


----------



## intinst

*2/4/12*
Erich, L Brandt, henrymason7, peter20101, gangan66, harold078, marygomez143, martinrogers09, 
Kody, Sheila09, lisajosephson09, ignbwell, Emma75, Rejean, BrandonJoe, Shayla Kersten
Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday February 4 is the 35th day of the year in the Gregorian calendar. There are 331 days remaining until the end of this leap year.

Special Birthday Wishes to Neo.

_*Happy Birthday to Erich, L Brandt, henrymason7, peter20101, gangan66, harold078, marygomez143, martinrogers09, Kody, Sheila09, lisajosephson09, ignbwell, Emma75, Rejean, BrandonJoe and Shayla Kersten.*_

On this day:
1789 - George Washington is unanimously elected as the first President of the United States by the U.S. Electoral College.
1801 - John Marshall is sworn in as Chief Justice of the United States.
1825 - The Ohio Legislature authorizes the construction of the Ohio and Erie Canal and the Miami and Erie Canal.








1846 - The first Mormon pioneers make their exodus from Nauvoo, Illinois, westward towards Utah Territory.
1948 - Ceylon (later renamed Sri Lanka) becomes independent within the British Commonwealth.
1969 - Yasser Arafat takes over as chairman of the Palestine Liberation Organization.
1974 - The Symbionese Liberation Army kidnaps Patty Hearst in Berkeley, California.
2004 - Facebook, a mainstream online social network is founded by Mark Zuckerberg.

Also born today:
1746 - Tadeusz Kościuszko, 1902 - Charles Lindbergh, 1913 - Rosa Parks, 1918 - Ida Lupino, 1921 - Betty Friedan, 1947 - Dan Quayle, 1948 - Alice Cooper, 1959 - Lawrence Taylor, 1962 - Clint Black and 1973 - Oscar de la Hoya.


----------



## Neo

Thank you Geoff!!!


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday February 5 is the 36th day of the year in the Gregorian calendar. There are 330 days remaining until the end of this leap year.

Special birthday wishes to Steph H.

_*Happy Birthday to Steph H, Gary Edward, turboman, jerry3nunez, amiblackwelder, amrcavinsure, asar21, massimo, Parley35, johnervin11, RyenMckinley, Stanley09, sonnenkoenig, boyonly, HndyMan, Steve Bloom, cheery182, pennyauctions4cheap, [email protected], Aidan2012, jomel27, Azchen, alexwiller147 and wraylewis.*_

On this day:
62 - Earthquake in Pompeii, Italy.








1778 - South Carolina becomes the second state to ratify the Articles of Confederation.
1900 - The United States and the United Kingdom sign a treaty for the Panama Canal.
1919 - Charlie Chaplin, Mary Pickford, Douglas Fairbanks, and D.W. Griffith launch United Artists.
1958 - A hydrogen bomb known as the Tybee Bomb is lost by the US Air Force off the coast of Savannah, Georgia, never to be recovered.

Also born today:
1837 - Dwight L. Moody, 1848 - Belle Starr, 1878 - André Citroën, 1900 - Adlai Stevenson, 1906 - John Carradine, 1919 - Red Buttons, 1934 - Hank Aaron. 1942 - Roger Staubach, 1943 - Michael Mann, 1946 - Charlotte Rampling, 1948 - Barbara Hershey, 1964 - Laura Linney, 1969 - Bobby Brown and 1971 - Sara Evans,


----------



## intinst

2/5/12
Steph H,(Hi Steph!) Gary Edward, turboman, jerry3nunez, amiblackwelder, amrcavinsure, asar21, massimo, 
Parley35, johnervin11, RyenMckinley, Stanley09, sonnenkoenig, boyonly, HndyMan, Steve Bloom, cheery182, 
pennyauctions4cheap, [email protected], Aidan2012, jomel27, Azchen, alexwiller147 & wraylewis
Happy Birthday, all!


----------



## Steph H

Awww, thanks for the special shout-out, guys!


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday February 6 is the 37th day of the year in the Gregorian calendar. There are 329 days remaining until the end of this leap year.

_*Happy Birthday to hazeldazel, foogrrl, Benjamin2251, CletaTehrani, wayneacp, angelaputri21, Zelienejane, alecjohn020, lou_uk, moiseslambert, samoilten, toranoko and ECH.*_

On this day:
1788 - Massachusetts becomes the sixth state to ratify the United States Constitution.
1815 - New Jersey grants the first American railroad charter to John Stevens.








1918 - British women over the age of 30 get the right to vote.
1952 - Elizabeth II becomes the first queen regnant of the United Kingdom and the Commonwealth Realms since Queen Victoria upon the death of her father, George VI.
1959 - Jack Kilby of Texas Instruments files the first patent for an integrated circuit.








1978 - The Blizzard of 1978, one of the worst Nor'easters in New England history, hit the region, with sustained winds of 65 mph and snowfall of 4" an hour.

Also born today:
1756 - Aaron Burr, 1833 - James Ewell Brown "Jeb" Stuart, 1895 - Babe Ruth, 1911 - Ronald Reagan, 1913 - Mary Leakey, 1917 - Zsa Zsa Gábor, 1922 - Patrick Macnee, 1931 - Rip Torn, 1939 - Mike Farrell, 1940 - Tom Brokaw, 1943 - Fabian Forte, 1945 - Bob Marley, 1950 - Natalie Cole, 1957 - Kathy Najimy and 1962 - W. Axl Rose.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday February 7 is the 38th day of the year in the Gregorian calendar. There are 328 days remaining until the end of this leap year.

Today would have been Dona's 70th birthday.
We miss you Dona.









Special birthday wishes to Sporadic.

_*Happy Birthday to Elfyn, Anju No. 469, NurseLisa, sobk2, Sporadic, KLBrady, lvoynich, Steven L. Hawk, Dave Richard, Emily66, yazshi88, ferdalba, richt197, SaraDagan and HiCiccarelli.*_

On this day:
1497 - The bonfire of the vanities occurs in which supporters of Girolamo Savonarola burn thousands of objects like cosmetics, art, and books in Florence, Italy.
1795 - The 11th Amendment to the United States Constitution is ratified.
1898 - Émile Zola is brought to trial for libel for publishing J'Accuse.
1935 - The classic board game Monopoly is invented.








1940 - The second full length animated Walt Disney film, Pinocchio, premieres.
1964 - The Beatles, rock band from Liverpool, England, first arrived in the United States.









Also born today:
1478 - Sir Thomas More, 1804 - John Deere, 1812 - Charles Dickens, 1867 - Laura Ingalls Wilder, 1885 - Sinclair Lewis, 1908 - Buster Crabbe, 1920 - An Wang, 1932 - Gay Talese, 1962 - Garth Brooks, 1962 - Eddie Izzard, 1965 - Chris Rock and 1978 - Ashton Kutcher.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday February 8 is the 39th day of the year in the Gregorian calendar. There are 327 days remaining until the end of this leap year.

_*Happy Birthday to ta2lady, bonnieg154, jadeAlex13, monicaleonelle, linjulia789, ignavery, Stuart Land and RCombes.*_

On this day:
1587 - Mary, Queen of Scots, is executed on suspicion of having been involved in the Babington Plot to murder her cousin, Queen Elizabeth I.
1693 - The College of William and Mary in Williamsburg, Virginia is granted a charter by King William III and Queen Mary II.
1910 - The Boy Scouts of America is incorporated by William D. Boyce.








1946 - The first portion of the Revised Standard Version of the Bible, the first serious challenge to the popularity of the Authorized King James Version, is published.
1952 - Elizabeth II is proclaimed Queen of the United Kingdom.
1960 - The first eight brass star plaques are installed in the Hollywood Walk of Fame.








1971 - The NASDAQ stock market index opens for the first time.
1974 - After 84 days in space, the crew of Skylab 4, the last crew to visit American space station Skylab, returns to Earth.









Also born today:
1612 - Samuel Butler, 1700 - Daniel Bernoulli, 1819 - John Ruskin, 1820 - William Tecumseh Sherman, 1828 - Jules Verne, 1886 - Charles Ruggles, 1921 - Lana Turner, 1922 - Audrey Meadows, 1925 - Jack Lemmon, 1930 - Alejandro Rey, 1931 - James Dean, 1940 - Ted Koppel, 1941 - Nick Nolte, 1953 - Mary Steenburgen, 1955 - John Grisham, 1968 - Gary Coleman, 1970 - Alonzo Mourning and 1974 - Seth Green.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday February 9 is the 40th day of the year in the Gregorian calendar. There are 326 days remaining until the end of this leap year.

_*Happy Birthday to katiekat1066, Greg Staten, justind, Nutty Oddbod, kimsbroom, PhreaQ, Tahirah07, CornerStone03, huntsvilleattorney, loftinteriors06, properinvest48, PcGamingHeadset, AmericanDjDmx, JoshuaPSimon and TeresaDPatterson.*_

On this day:
1825 - After no presidential candidate receives a majority of electoral votes in the election of 1824, the United States House of Representatives elects John Quincy Adams President of the United States.
1870 - President Ulysses S. Grant signs a joint resolution of Congress establishing the U.S. Weather Bureau.
1895 - William G. Morgan creates a game called Mintonette, which soon comes to be referred to as volleyball.








1942 - Year-round Daylight saving time is re-instated in the United States as a wartime measure to help conserve energy resources.
1964 - The Beatles make their first appearance on The Ed Sullivan Show, performing before a "record-busting" audience of 73 million viewers.
1971 - Satchel Paige becomes the first ***** League player to be voted into the Baseball Hall of Fame.

Also born today:
1737 - Thomas Paine, 1773 - William Henry Harrison, 1892 - Peggy Wood, 1901 - Brian Donlevy, 1909 - Carmen Miranda, 1909 - Dean Rusk, 1914 - Bill Veeck, 1922 - Kathryn Grayson, 1928 - Frank Frazetta, 1928 - Roger Mudd, 1942 - Carole King, 1943 - Joe Pesci, 1943 - Joseph E. Stiglitz, 1945 - Mia Farrow, 1949 - Judith Light and 1963 - Travis Tritt.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday February 10 is the 41st day of the year in the Gregorian calendar. There are 325 days remaining until the end of this leap year.

_*Happy Birthday to AlanBenjamin84, meyer261, Rhodahill, Yusagi, Nanahall, qirejuvenation8, michtvpro12, nand24, marcusbrewer5, parker40, cloudhosting, irentcan12, thea_Aksel, funfortoddler, wallace197, junelucs30, Brenda25, shan40, Carrie34, aarongoldfarb, rickygarcia, R.E. McDermott, kermitpatton, mcgUiresolomon, mainewell10, DerekEdgington and sandrasstories.*_

On this day:
1258 - Baghdad falls to the Mongols, and the Abbasid Caliphate is destroyed.
1840 - Queen Victoria of the United Kingdom marries Prince Albert of Saxe-Coburg-Gotha.








1863 - The fire extinguisher is patented.
1870 - The YWCA is founded in New York City.
1962 - Captured American U2 spy-plane pilot Gary Powers is exchanged for captured Soviet spy Rudolf Abel.








1967 - The 25th Amendment to the United States Constitution is ratified.
1996 - The IBM supercomputer Deep Blue defeats Garry Kasparov for the first time.
2009 - The communication satellites Iridium 33 and Kosmos-2251 collide in orbit, destroying both.









Also born today:
1890 - Boris Pasternak, 1893 - Jimmy Durante, 1894 - Harold Macmillan, 1897 - Dame Judith Anderson, 1898 - Bertolt Brecht, 1906 - Lon Chaney Jr., 1927 - Leontyne Price, 1930 - Robert Wagner, 1937 - Roberta Flack, 1950 - Mark Spitz, 1961 - George Stephanopoulos, 1964 - Glenn Beck, 1967 - Laura Dern, 1991 - Emma Roberts,


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday February 11 is the 42nd day of the year in the Gregorian calendar. There are 324 days remaining until the end of this leap year.

_*Happy Birthday to NAmbrose, geronimo14, markoz, playfulkarenb, Robert211, RobertJones, BeccaMonster, zoko11, rainmaker1145, aiken197, jacobgray, COBW3BB, mstamp, bruce55, Zanyletters, ThreeWheels, raciepoll01, bdrobsol, rickysco83, majormcpherson, Dilipturon, rodrigowill64, ECusie, RhonnieS and Harriet Schultz.*_

On this day:
660 BC - Traditional date for the foundation of Japan by Emperor Jimmu.
1531 - Henry VIII of England is recognized as supreme head of the Church of England.
1752 - Pennsylvania Hospital, the first hospital in the United States, is opened by Benjamin Franklin.








1916 - Emma Goldman is arrested for lecturing on birth control.
1942 - The first gold record is presented to Glenn Miller for "Chattanooga Choo Choo".
1990 - Nelson Mandela is released from Victor Verster Prison outside Cape Town, South Africa after 27 years as a political prisoner.

Also born today:
1847 - Thomas Alva Edison, 1909 - Max Baer, 1909 - Joseph L. Mankiewicz, 1917 - Sidney Sheldon, 1919 - Eva Gabor, 1926 - Leslie Nielsen, 1934 - Tina Louise, 1934 - Manuel Noriega, 1934 - Mary Quant, 1936 - Burt Reynolds, 1941 - Sergio Mendes, 1953 - Jeb Bush, 1962 - Sheryl Crow, 1964 - Sarah Palin, 1969 - Jennifer Aniston and 1979 - Brandy.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday February 12 is the 43rd day of the year in the Gregorian calendar. There are 323 days remaining until the end of this leap year.

_*Happy Birthday to char0917, john20nov, wendysanchis, seafoam, mrkalel, FindaTutor, adorbg, mackstive, jebsenm, finch22, jordan24, hundred12, edkirkland, BuddyGott, lovely143, larah26, martin28, wildfaust12 and Neilbrow*_.

On this day:
1502 - Vasco da Gama sets sail from Lisbon, Portugal, on his second voyage to India.
1554 - A year after claiming the throne of England for nine days, Lady Jane Grey is beheaded for treason.
1733 - Englishman James Oglethorpe founds Georgia, the 13th colony of the Thirteen Colonies, and its first city at Savannah (known as Georgia Day).
1825 - The Creek cede the last of their lands in Georgia to the United States government by the Treaty of Indian Springs, and migrate west.
1909 - The National Association for the Advancement of Colored People (NAACP) is founded.
1914 - In Washington, D.C., the first stone of the Lincoln Memorial is put into place.








1947 - A meteor creates an impact crater in Sikhote-Alin, in the Soviet Union.
1974 - Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn, winner of the Nobel Prize in literature in 1970, is exiled from the Soviet Union.
1999 - President Bill Clinton is acquitted by the United States Senate in his impeachment trial.

Also born today:
1663 - Cotton Mather, 1809 - Charles Darwin, 1809 - Abraham Lincoln, 1877 - Louis Renault, 1880 - John L. Lewis, 1881 - Anna Pavlova, 1884 - Alice Roosevelt Longworth, 1893 - Omar Bradley, 1904 - Ted Mack, 1915 - Lorne Greene, 1916 - Joseph Alioto, 1919 - Forrest Tucker, 1926 - Joe Garagiola, 1926 - Charles Van Doren, 1934 - Bill Russell, 1956 - Arsenio Hall, 1968 - Josh Brolin, 1968 - Chynna Phillips and 1980 - Christina Ricci.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday February 13 is the 44th day of the year in the Gregorian calendar. There are 322 days remaining until the end of this leap year.

_*Happy Birthday to glassfctr, jenshae, sara05, teswgger, meloyelo, georgeboomer, sophiavanburen, finch143, deserie20, cariouweneel, JerriLincoln, LauraK and fionashin.*_

On this day:
1542 - Catherine Howard, the fifth wife of Henry VIII of England, is executed for adultery.
1633 - Galileo Galilei arrives in Rome for his trial before the Inquisition.
1880 - Thomas Edison observes the Edison effect.








1931 - New Delhi becomes the capital of India.
1955 - Israel obtains 4 of the 7 Dead Sea scrolls.








2000 - The last original "Peanuts" comic strip appears in newspapers one day after Charles M. Schulz dies.









Also born today:
1885 - Bess Truman, 1919 - Tennessee Ernie Ford, 1923 - Chuck Yeager, 1933 - Kim Novak, 1942 - Carol Lynley, 1942 - Peter Tork, 1944 - Stockard Channing, 1944 - Jerry Springer, 1950 - Peter Gabriel and 1968 - Kelly Hu.


----------



## BTackitt

Happy Valentine's Birthday to my fellow dual day people!


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday February 14 is the 45th day of the year in the Gregorian calendar. There are 321 days remaining until the end of this leap year.

Special Birthday Wishes to BTackitt.

Happy Birthday to all Valentines including:
_*BTackitt, AlwaysKyoot, Sendie, pinky, mikajohn11, ralphmills098, splash883, terryr, Molls, sblair118, bleach24, qwertzs63, Jaberwocky, Mallorca, hnthayer04, mrcsst12, darwin24, physexy, hcgdefinitions, hligngo, cassandra6803, miahl80, Meehai14, Lailee23, Marcin Wrona, farah0101, meysa2210, dunc5, lfrankturovich, JustinDennis and pkbrent.*_

On this day:
1778 - The United States Flag is formally recognized by a foreign naval vessel for the first time, when French Admiral Toussaint-Guillaume Picquet de la Motte rendered a nine gun salute to USS Ranger, commanded by John Paul Jones.
1843 - The event that inspired the Beatles song Being for the Benefit of Mr. Kite! is held in England.








1859 - Oregon is admitted as the 33rd U.S. state.
1876 - Alexander Graham Bell applies for a patent for the telephone, as does Elisha Gray.
1912 - Arizona is admitted as the 48th U.S. state.
1924 - The Computing-Tabulating-Recording Company changes its name to International Business Machines Corporation (IBM).
1929 - Saint Valentine's Day massacre: Seven people, six of them gangster rivals of Al Capone's gang, are murdered in Chicago, Illinois.
1962 - First Lady Jacqueline Kennedy takes television viewers on a tour of the White House.

Also born today:
1766 - Thomas Robert Malthus, 1818 - Frederick Douglass, 1894 - Jack Benny, 1905 - Thelma Ritter, 1913 - Woody Hayes, 1913 - Jimmy Hoffa, 1921 - Hugh Downs, 1922 - Murray the K, 1931 - Phyllis McGuire, 1934 - Florence Henderson, 1942 - Michael Bloomberg, 1944 - Carl Bernstein, 1946 - Gregory Hines, 1948 - Teller, 1951 - JoJo Starbuck and 1960 - Meg Tilly.


----------



## intinst

AlwaysKyoot, Sendie, pinky, mikajohn11, ralphmills098, splash883, terryr, 
Molls, sblair118, bleach24, qwertzs63, Jaberwocky, Mallorca, hnthayer04, mrcsst12, 
darwin24, physexy, hcgdefinitions, hligngo, cassandra6803, miahl80, Meehai14, Lailee23, 
Marcin Wrona, farah0101, meysa2210, dunc5, lfrankturovich, JustinDennis & pkbrent
Happy Birthday!


----------



## intinst

Happy Birthday,
*BTackitt!*









​


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday February 15 is the 46th day of the year in the Gregorian calendar. There are 320 days remaining until the end of this leap year.

Special Happy Birthday to jpmorgan49.

Happy Birthday to:
_*jpmorgan49, Jason in OH, rdx2, glenna29, santotanan, womensactivewear, Incway10, pankos1, mitu8896, mels921, marchon12, shaynethy, adelgabot, brinacourtney and PenGrind.   * _

On this day:
1764 - The city of St. Louis, Missouri is established.
1898 - The USS Maine explodes and sinks in Havana harbor in Cuba, killing more than 260. This event leads the United States to declare war on Spain.








1906 - The British Labour Party is organised.
1933 - In Miami, Florida, Giuseppe Zangara attempts to assassinate President-elect Franklin D. Roosevelt, but instead shoots Chicago mayor Anton J. Cermak, who dies of his wounds on March 6, 1933.
1946 - ENIAC, the first electronic general-purpose computer, is formally dedicated at the University of Pennsylvania in Philadelphia.








1971 - The decimalisation of British coinage is completed on Decimal Day.
1972 - Sound recordings are granted U.S. federal copyright protection for the first time.
2001 - First draft of the complete human genome is published in Nature.

Also born today:
1471 - Piero di Lorenzo de' Medici, 1564 - Galileo Galilei, 1797 - Henry E. Steinway, 1809 - Cyrus McCormick, 1812 - Charles Lewis Tiffany, 1820 - Susan B. Anthony, 1845 - Elihu Root, 1877 - Louis Renault, 1882 - John Barrymore, 1892 - James Forrestal, 1907 - Cesar Romero, 1927 - Harvey Korman, 1931 - Claire Bloom, 1934 - Niklaus Wirth, 1951 - Melissa Manchester, 1951 - Jane Seymour and 1964 - Chris Farley.


----------



## intinst

2/15/12
jpmorgan49, Jason in OH, rdx2, glenna29, santotanan, 
womensactivewear, Incway10, pankos1, mitu8896, mels921, 
marchon12, shaynethy, adelgabot, brinacourtney & PenGrind
Hope you get to relax on your birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday February 16 is the 47th day of the year in the Gregorian calendar. There are 319 days remaining until the end of this leap year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*soapy70, jeffcrimmel, tedboone, Strapped-4-Cache, ashley317, Teinouji, Hubert George, Josh St. John and PixelGumshoe.*_

On this day:
1852 - Studebaker Brothers wagon company, precursor of the automobile manufacturer, is established.








1923 - Howard Carter unseals the burial chamber of Pharaoh Tutankhamun.








1937 - Wallace H. Carothers receives a United States patent for nylon.
1959 - Fidel Castro becomes Premier of Cuba after dictator Fulgencio Batista was overthrown on January 1.
1978 - The first computer bulletin board system is created (CBBS in Chicago, Illinois).

Also born today:
1838 - Henry Adams, 1903 - Edgar Bergen, 1909 - Richard McDonald, 1935 - Sonny Bono, 1951 - William Katt, 1954 - Margaux Hemingway, 1957 - LeVar Burton and 1959 - John McEnroe.


----------



## intinst

2/16/12
soapy70, jeffcrimmel, tedboone, Strapped-4-Cache, ashley317, 
Teinouji, Hubert George, Josh St. John & PixelGumshoe
Have a starry, starry Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday February 17 is the 48th day of the year in the Gregorian calendar. There are 318 days remaining until the end of this leap year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*nickih75, ValeriGail, john1221, AlexNice, Arr862, chelsea346, JoeL, lovemykindle85, SheriLeigh, JMCornwell, EizyHarrison07, riska0102, Adele Cosgrove-Bray, maggy77 and jeff3po.   * _

On this day:
1600 - The philosopher Giordano Bruno is burned alive, for heresy, at Campo de' Fiori in Rome.
1621 - Myles Standish is appointed as first commander of Plymouth colony.
1801 - An electoral tie between Thomas Jefferson and Aaron Burr is resolved when Jefferson is elected President of the United States and Burr Vice President by the United States House of Representatives.
1904 - Madama Butterfly receives its première at La Scala in Milan.
1933 - Newsweek magazine is published for the first time.
1972 - Sales of the Volkswagen Beetle exceed those of the Ford Model-T.

Also born today:
1844 - Aaron Montgomery Ward, 1874 - Thomas J. Watson, 1877 - André Maginot, 1908 - Red Barber, 1910 - Arthur Hunnicutt, 1912 - Andre Norton, 1924 - Margaret Truman, 1925 - Hal Holbrook, 1934 - Alan Bates, 1936 - Jim Brown, 1939 - Mary Ann Mobley, 1941 - Gene Pitney, 1942 - Huey P. Newton, 1954 - Rene Russo, 1962 - Lou Diamond Phillips, 1963 - Michael Jordan, 1971 - Denise Richards, 1980 - Jason Ritter, 1981 - Paris Hilton and 1991 - Bonnie Wright.


----------



## intinst

2/17/12
nickih75, ValeriGail, john1221, AlexNice, Arr862, chelsea346, JoeL, lovemykindle85, SheriLeigh, 
JMCornwell, EizyHarrison07, riska0102, Adele Cosgrove-Bray, maggy77 & jeff3po


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday February 18 is the 49th day of the year in the Gregorian calendar. There are 317 days remaining until the end of this leap year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Susan Umpleby, brandon12, markel, saraaah90, princesscharlene, lorezskyline, grdmiller65, txbabyblues, Domothy, lillybyrd, reagan10, james.proffitt, TPG_RISING and raywilkins.*_

On this day:
1878 - John Tunstall is murdered by outlaw Jesse Evans, sparking the Lincoln County War in Lincoln County, New Mexico.
1930 - While studying photographs taken in January, Clyde Tombaugh discovers Pluto.
1954 - The first Church of Scientology is established in Los Angeles, California.
1978 - The first Ironman Triathlon competition takes place on the island of Oahu, won by Gordon Haller.
1991 - The IRA explodes bombs in the early morning at Paddington station and Victoria station in London.

Also born today:
1516 - Queen Mary I of England, 1848 - Louis Comfort Tiffany, 1890 - Edward Arnold, 1890 - Adolphe Menjou, 1892 - Wendell Willkie, 1898 - Enzo Ferrari, 1914 - Pee Wee King, 1919 - Jack Palance, 1922 - Helen Gurley Brown, 1925 - George Kennedy, 1930 - Gahan Wilson, 1931 - Johnny Hart, 1933 - Yoko Ono, 1950 - Cybill Shepherd, 1952 - Juice Newton, 1954 - John Travolta, 1957 - Vanna White, 1964 - Matt Dillon, 1968 - Molly Ringwald and 1974 - Jillian Michaels.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday February 19 is the 50th day of the year in the Gregorian calendar. There are 316 days remaining until the end of this leap year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Ripley, NessaBug, davidmorgan7917, Chumnutzly, mrkhill80, SChamblee, Casey Calouette, seanorford, Missy Martine, autotransport, ashleygirardi, fyan2432, Irisdeorre and dmetzcher.*_

On this day:
1807 - In Alabama, former Vice President of the United States Aaron Burr is arrested for treason and confined to Fort Stoddert.
1847 - The first group of rescuers reaches the Donner Party.
1861 - Serfdom is abolished in Russia.
1878 - Thomas Edison patents the phonograph.
1921 - Rezā Shāh takes control of Tehran during a successful coup
1949 - Ezra Pound is awarded the first Bollingen Prize in poetry by the Bollingen Foundation and Yale University.

Also born today:
1473 - Nicolaus Copernicus, 1893 - Sir Cedric Hardwicke, 1911 - Merle Oberon, 1924 - Lee Marvin, 1940 - Smokey Robinson, 1946 - Karen Silkwood, 1952 - Amy Tan, 1955 - Jeff Daniels, 1963 - Seal, 1966 - Justine Bateman and 1967 - Benicio del Toro.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday February 20 is the 51st day of the year in the Gregorian calendar. There are 315 days remaining until the end of this leap year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*firedog, Britt, LCEvans, newborn, larrylevy816, WilliW00K9_21, KhayamNazeer, JDLinn, Tonyt, vensjoh65, Gordopolis, Danielle Kazemi, SebastianDark, benitobond and BrionHumphrey.*_

On this day:
1472 - Orkney and Shetland are pawned by Norway to Scotland in lieu of a dowry for Margaret of Denmark.
1792 - The Postal Service Act, establishing the United States Post Office Department, is signed by President George Washington.
1816 - Rossini's opera The Barber of Seville premieres at the Teatro Argentina in Rome.
1877 - Tchaikovsky's ballet Swan Lake receives its première performance at the Bolshoi Theatre in Moscow.
1962 - Mercury program: While aboard Friendship 7, John Glenn becomes the first American to orbit the earth, making three orbits in 4 hours, 55 minutes.








1998 - American figure skater Tara Lipinski becomes the youngest gold-medalist at the Winter Olympics in Nagano, Japan.

Also born today:
1902 - Ansel Adams, 1904 - Alexei Kosygin, 1906 - Gale Gordon, 1924 - Gloria Vanderbilt, 1925 - Robert Altman, 1927 - Sidney Poitier, 1934 - Bobby Unser, 1937 - Roger Penske, 1938 - Richard Beymer, 1942 - Phil Esposito, 1942 - Mitch McConnell, 1946 - Sandy Duncan, 1947 - Peter Strauss, 1948 - Jennifer O'Neill, 1949 - Ivana Trump, 1951 - Edward Albert, 1951 - Gordon Brown, 1951 - Randy California, 1954 - Anthony Head, 1954 - Patty Hearst, 1963 - Charles Barkley, 1966 - Cindy Crawford and 1967 - Kurt Cobain.


----------



## intinst

2/20/12
firedog, Britt, newborn, larrylevy816, WilliW00K9_21, KhayamNazeer, JDLinn, Tonyt, 
vensjoh65, Gordopolis, Danielle Kazemi, SebastianDark, benitobond & BrionHumphrey
Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday February 21 is the 52nd day of the year. There are 314 days remaining until the end of this leap year.

Special Birthday Wishes to chynared21.

Happy Birthday to:
_*chynared21, ChampAmp, RJC5XTC, CeliaHayes, Learnmegood, potterdiane58, Kolinat, rockermtz, kellymrgan, justinewooper, p161i8iq and KD Sarge.*_

On this day:
1804 - Built by Cornish inventor Richard Trevithick, the first self-propelled steam locomotive made at the Pen-y-Darren Ironworks first ran in Wales.








1842 - John Greenough is granted the first U.S. patent for the sewing machine.
1848 - Karl Marx and Friedrich Engels publish The Communist Manifesto.
1878 - The first telephone book is issued in New Haven, Connecticut.
1885 - The newly completed Washington Monument is dedicated.








1925 - The New Yorker publishes its first issue.
1947 - In New York City, Edwin Land demonstrates the first "instant camera", the Polaroid Land Camera, to a meeting of the Optical Society of America.
1948 - NASCAR is incorporated.
1965 - Malcolm X is assassinated at the Audubon Ballroom in New York City by members of the Nation of Islam.

Also born today:
1728 - Tsar Peter III of Russia, 1794 - Antonio López de Santa Anna, 1821 - Charles Scribner I, 1893 - Andrés Segovia, 1915 - Ann Sheridan, 1924 - Robert Mugabe, 1925 - Sam Peckinpah, 1927 - Erma Bombeck, 1927 - Hubert de Givenchy, 1933 - Nina Simone, 1934 - Rue McClanahan, 1946 - Tyne Daly, 1946 - Alan Rickman, 1955 - Kelsey Grammer, 1958 - Mary Chapin Carpenter, 1979 - Jennifer Love Hewitt, 1986 - Charlotte Church and 1987 - Ellen Page.


----------



## intinst

2/21/12
chynared21, ChampAmp, RJC5XTC, CeliaHayes, Learnmegood, potterdiane58, 
Kolinat, rockermtz, kellymrgan, justinewooper, p161i8iq & KD Sarge
*Wishing you all a very*


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday February 22 is the 53rd day of the year in the Gregorian calendar. There are 313 days remaining until the end of this leap year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*AmyLR, julietw, Abby, ledgewood, Kait Nolan, Author, Aprille, meromana, caloym1, rodolf22, isaackline28, geishanriks, Donna Karan, Judy D., Katelynne, evergreen, SashaSavage, bsmithsoc01, Sheila_Guthrie and LisaP.*_

On this day:
1632 - Galileo's Dialogue Concerning the Two Chief World Systems is published.
1819 - By the Adams-Onís Treaty, Spain sells Florida to the United States for five million U.S. dollars.
1855 - The Pennsylvania State University is founded in State College, Pennsylvania.








1876 - The Johns Hopkins University in Baltimore, Maryland named after philanthropist Johns Hopkins, opened.








1879 - In Utica, New York, Frank Woolworth opens the first of many of 5 and dime Woolworth stores.








1889 - President Grover Cleveland signs a bill admitting North Dakota, South Dakota, Montana and Washington as U.S. states.
1958 - Egypt and Syria join to form the United Arab Republic.
1959 - Lee Petty wins the first Daytona 500.
1974 - The Organisation of the Islamic Conference summit begins in Lahore, Pakistan. 
1980 - Miracle on Ice: In Lake Placid, New York, the United States hockey team defeats the Soviet Union hockey team 4-3.
1994 - Aldrich Ames and his wife are charged by the United States Department of Justice with spying for the Soviet Union.

Also born today:
1732 - George Washington, 1788 - Arthur Schopenhauer, 1857 - Robert Baden-Powell, 1892 - Edna St. Vincent Millay, 1907 - Sheldon Leonard, 1907 - Robert Young, 1908 - Sir John Mills, 1928 - Bruce Forsyth, 1932 - Edward M. "Ted" Kennedy, 1934 - Sparky Anderson, 1944 - Robert Kardashian, 1950 - Julius Erving, 1959 - Kyle MacLachlan, 1963 - Vijay Singh, 1969 - Clinton Kelly and 1975 - Drew Barrymore.


----------



## intinst

2/22/12
AmyLR, julietw, Abby, ledgewood, Kait Nolan, Author, 
Aprille, meromana, caloym1, rodolf22, isaackline28, 
geishanriks, Donna Karan, Judy D., Katelynne, evergreen,
SashaSavage, bsmithsoc01, Sheila_Guthrie & LisaP


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday February 23 is the 54th day of the year in the Gregorian calendar. There are 312 days remaining until the end of this leap year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Celeste, Cindy902, purdueav8r, FSkornia, Tip10, colmil25, joymartn, Renjunair, jahnzz123, container, chloe16, monkeyluis, brenda26, henryrbrt78, deneenkleck, josefeilopt, delilah1, luisgomez23n, henryrobrt78, igncgood, luisgomez27n, aleafalls, khughes and belle malory.*_

On this day:
1739 - Richard Palmer is identified at York Castle, by his former schoolteacher, as the outlaw Dick Turpin.
1836 - The Battle of the Alamo begins in San Antonio, Texas.








1886 - Charles Martin Hall produced the first samples of man-made aluminum.
1896 - The Tootsie Roll is invented.








1898 - Émile Zola is imprisoned in France after writing "J'accuse", a letter accusing the French government of anti-Semitism and wrongfully imprisoning Captain Alfred Dreyfus.
1945 - American photographer Joe Rosenthal took the Pulitzer Prize-winning photograph Raising the Flag on Iwo Jima during the Battle of Iwo Jima, an image that was later reproduced as the U.S. Marine Corps War Memorial.








1954 - The first mass inoculation of children against polio with the Salk vaccine begins in Pittsburgh.
1987 - Supernova 1987a is seen in the Large Magellanic Cloud.

Also born today:
1685 - George Frideric Handel, 1744 - Mayer Amschel Rothschild, 1868 - W. E. B. Du Bois, 1904 - William L. Shirer, 1940 - Peter Fonda, 1943 - Fred Biletnikoff, 1970 - Niecy Nash, 1983 - Emily Blunt and 1994 - Dakota Fanning.


----------



## intinst

2/23/12
Celeste, Cindy902, purdueav8r, FSkornia, Tip10, colmil25, joymartn, Renjunair, jahnzz123, 
container, chloe16, monkeyluis, brenda26, henryrbrt78, deneenkleck, josefeilopt, delilah1, 
luisgomez23n, henryrobrt78, igncgood, luisgomez27n, aleafalls, khughes and belle malory.
*Hope it is a colorful day!*


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday February 24 is the 55th day of the year in the Gregorian calendar. There are 311 days remaining until the end of this leap year.

Today is Independence Day in Estonia (191; Flag Day in Mexico; National Artist Day in Thailand.

Happy Birthday to:
*tricia2475, Batgirl, river daughter, hamiltonmark3, austinforsalebyowner, John R. Corrigan, Author, russellgeorge, Pavarti, BetterStorytelling and kwmccabe.*

On this day:
1582 - Pope Gregory XIII announces the Gregorian calendar.
1809 - London's Drury Lane Theatre burns to the ground, leaving owner Richard Brinsley Sheridan destitute.








1868 - Andrew Johnson becomes the first President of the United States to be impeached by the United States House of Representatives. He is later acquitted in the Senate.
1917 - World War I: The U.S. ambassador to the United Kingdom is given the Zimmermann Telegram, in which Germany pledges to ensure the return of New Mexico, Texas, and Arizona to Mexico if Mexico declares war on the United States.
2008 - Fidel Castro retires as the President of Cuba after nearly fifty years.
2011 - Final Launch of Space Shuttle Discovery (OV-103).

Also born today:
1836 - Winslow Homer, 1874 - Honus Wagner, 1885 - Chester Nimitz, 1890 - Marjorie Main, 1921 - Abe Vigoda, 1938 - James Farentino, 1941 - Joanie Sommers, 1942 - Joe Lieberman, 1945 - Barry Bostwick, 1947 - Edward James Olmos, 1955 - Steve Jobs, 1956 - Eddie Murray and 1966 - Billy Zane.


----------



## intinst

2/24/12
tricia2475, Batgirl, river daughter, hamiltonmark3, austinforsalebyowner, 
John R. Corrigan, Author, russellgeorge, Pavarti, BetterStorytelling & kwmccabe
*Andy Panda and the rest of us wish you a very Happy Birthday!*


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday February 25 is the 56th day of the year in the Gregorian calendar. There are 310 days remaining until the end of this leap year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Susan Umpleby, brandon12, markel, saraaah90, princesscharlene, lorezskyline, grdmiller65, txbabyblues, Domothy, lillybyrd, reagan10, james.proffitt, TPG_RISING and raywilkins.*_

On this day:
1570 - Pope Pius V excommunicates Queen Elizabeth I of England.
1836 - Samuel Colt is granted a United States patent for the Colt revolver.
1951 - The first Pan American Games are held in Buenos Aires, Argentina.

Also born today:
1873 - Enrico Caruso, 1888 - John Foster Dulles, 1901 - Zeppo Marx, 1913 - Jim Backus, 1917 - Anthony Burgess, 1935 - Sally Jessy Raphaël, 1938 - Diane Baker, 1943 - George Harrison and 1971 - Sean Astin.


----------



## intinst

2/25/12
Susan Umpleby, brandon12, markel, saraaah90, princesscharlene, lorezskyline, grdmiller65, 
txbabyblues, Domothy, lillybyrd, reagan10, james.proffitt, TPG_RISING & raywilkins
*Hope you are as happy on your birthday as he is!*


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday February 26 is the 57th day of the year in the Gregorian calendar. There are 309 days remaining until the end of this leap year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*KerryLynne, Gretchen, seffywhite, sevyanfellow, fallygotham, jcschuessler, Bratller, jamescook87, moka5672, ShowDown, elctricbookwrm, hawaiikaos and davidtillman.*_

On this day:
1815 - Napoleon Bonaparte escapes from Elba.
1919 - President Woodrow Wilson signs an act of the U.S. Congress establishing most of the Grand Canyon as a United States National Park,








1991 - British computer programmer Tim Berners-Lee introduced WorldWideWeb, the world's first web browser and WYSIWYG HTML editor.

Also born today:
1564 - Christopher Marlowe, 1732 - Francis Marion, 1802 - Victor Hugo, 1829 - Levi Strauss, 1846 - William F. "Buffalo Bill" Cody, 1852 - John Harvey Kellogg, 1866 - Herbert Henry Dow, 1887 - William Frawley, 1908 - Tex Avery, 1914 - Robert Alda, 1916 - Jackie Gleason, 1918 - Theodore Sturgeon, 1920 - Tony Randall, 1928 - Fats Domino, 1928 - Ariel Sharon, 1932 - Johnny Cash and 1953 - Michael Bolton.


----------



## intinst

2/26/12
KerryLynne, Gretchen, seffywhite, sevyanfellow, fallygotham, jcschuessler, Bratller, 
jamescook87, moka5672, ShowDown, elctricbookwrm, hawaiikaos & davidtillman
We sometimes get a little carried away, 
but still wish you a very Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday February 27 is the 58th day of the year in the Gregorian calendar. There are 308 days remaining until the end of this leap year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Sodbuster, sarge41, DonnaFaz, BellaVista, lovingthenet, Wolfgang1, Jess265, marian27, Cinexploits and sterlingballard.*_

On this day:
380 - Edict of Thessalonica: Emperor Theodosius I, with co-emperors Gratian and Valentinian II, declare their wish that all Roman citizens convert to trinitarian Christianity.
1801 - Pursuant to the District of Columbia Organic Act of 1801, Washington, D.C. is placed under the jurisdiction of the U.S. Congress.
1812 - Poet Lord Byron gives his first address as a member of the House of Lords, in defense of Luddite violence against Industrialism in his home county of Nottinghamshire.
1860 - Abraham Lincoln makes a speech at Cooper Union in the city of New York that is largely responsible for his election to the Presidency.








1902 - Second Boer War: Harry 'Breaker' Harbord Morant is executed in Pretoria.

Also born today:
1807 - Henry Wadsworth Longfellow, 1886 - Hugo Black, 1891 - David Sarnoff, 1892 - William Demarest, 1897 - Marian Anderson, 1902 - John Steinbeck, 1913 - Irwin Shaw, 1917 - John Connally, 1925 - Samuel Dash, 1930 - Joanne Woodward, 1932 - Elizabeth Taylor, 1934 - Ralph Nader, 1940 - Howard Hesseman, 1962 - Adam Baldwin and 1980 - Chelsea Clinton.


----------



## intinst

2/27/12
Sodbuster, sarge41, DonnaFaz, BellaVista, lovingthenet, 
Wolfgang1, Jess265, marian27, Cinexploits & sterlingballard
*Everyone can party together!*


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday February 28 is the 59th day of the year in the Gregorian calendar. There are 307 days remaining until the end of this leap year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Gables Girl, CS, auntmarge, Sofie, Amethyst, Marshall, momof2, Labrynth, PV Lundqvist, gadgetgirl, Stephen Goldin, AndrewHusted, Gerardzarate, infoserv, Wanrey00, GaryMounts, fredrey00, runner4546, Steven Konkoly, nicholasmcgirr, RebeccaKnight, DelilahFawkes and MarionSipe.*_

On this day:
1525 - The Aztec king Cuauhtémoc is executed by Hernán Cortés's forces.
1784 - John Wesley charters the Methodist Church.
1827 - The Baltimore & Ohio Railroad is incorporated, becoming the first railroad in America offering commercial transportation of both people and freight.
1885 - The American Telephone and Telegraph Company is incorporated in New York State as the subsidiary of American Bell Telephone. 
1935 - DuPont scientist Wallace Carothers invents nylon.
1953 - James D. Watson and Francis Crick announce to friends that they have determined the chemical structure of DNA.









Also born today:
1901 - Linus Pauling, 1906 - Bugsy Siegel, 1907 - Milton Caniff, 1915 - Zero Mostel, 1923 - Charles Durning, 1928 - Stanley Baker, 1940 - Mario Andretti, 1945 - Bubba Smith, 1948 - Bernadette Peters, 1958 - Jack Abramoff and 1961 - Rae Dawn Chong.


----------



## intinst

2/28/12
Gables Girl, CS, auntmarge, Sofie, Amethyst, Marshall, momof2, Labrynth, PV Lundqvist, 
gadgetgirl, Stephen Goldin, AndrewHusted, Gerardzarate, infoserv, Wanrey00, GaryMounts, 
fredrey00, runner4546, Steven Konkoly, nicholasmcgirr, RebeccaKnight, DelilahFawkes & MarionSipe


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday February 29 is the 60th day of the Gregorian calendar, with 306 days remaining until the end of this leap year.

Today is Leap Day, a date that occurs in most years that are evenly divisible by 4, such as 2004, 2008, 2012 and 2016..

Happy Un-Birthday to all of us. No registered members have shown their birthdates as Feb 29.

On this day:
1504 - Christopher Columbus uses his knowledge of a lunar eclipse that night to convince Native Americans to provide him with supplies.
1940 - For her role as Mammy in Gone with the Wind, Hattie McDaniel becomes the first African American to win an Academy Award.
1960 - Family Circus makes its debut.








1980 - Gordie Howe of the then Hartford Whalers makes NHL history as he scores his 800th goal.

Born today:
A person who is born on February 29 may be called a "leapling" or a "leap year baby". In non-leap years, some leaplings celebrate their birthday on either February 28 or March 1, while others only observe birthdays on the authentic intercalary dates.

1792 - Gioachino Rossini, 1860 - Herman Hollerith, 1904 - Jimmy Dorsey, 1908 - Balthus, 1916 - Dinah Shore, 1924 - Al Rosen, 1944 - Dennis Farina, 1960 - Tony Robbins and 1972 - Antonio Sabàto, Jr..


----------



## intinst

2/29/12
Been a while since we had an open day so I brought back an old post:
Welcome to the Margaritaville edition  of the Happy (UN)birthday Thread!








We are having a Party! 
With Sparklers! Confetti!
















 Margaritas! Chocolate cake! 















Hope everyone has a Wonderful Day!
(It's no-guilt margaritas and cake!)​


----------



## geoffthomas

Oh.....My.....Gawd....
I had forgotten about those parties.
Thank you, Thank you, Thank you.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday March 1 is the 60th day of the year (61st in leap years) in the Gregorian calendar. There are 305 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to Geoffrey.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Persephone76, Geoffrey, carebearmel, Jasmin Hill, malia3, juana1, oliviaperryslu960, lenalover1990, lee_frey, joanmeyerthesinger, seanblack30, jwasserman, Devin, fritzz10, janetjackson, metabolicdiet, dine4fun, kevin88morris, Bonnie Dee, Nibiru2012 and WorldPax.*_

On this day:
752 BC - Romulus, legendary first king of Rome, celebrates the first Roman triumph after his victory over the Caeninenses, following The Rape of the Sabine Women.
1565 - The city of Rio de Janeiro is founded.








1692 - Sarah Good, Sarah Osborne and Tituba are brought before local magistrates in Salem Village, Massachusetts, beginning what would become known as the Salem witch trials.
1781 - The Continental Congress adopts the Articles of Confederation.
1790 - The first United States census is authorized.
1803 - Ohio is admitted as the 17th U.S. state.
1867 - Nebraska becomes the 37th U.S. state.
1872 - Yellowstone National Park is established as the world's first national park.








1873 - E. Remington and Sons in Ilion, New York begins production of the first practical typewriter.








1896 - Henri Becquerel discovers radioactivity.
1932 - The son of Charles Lindbergh, Charles Augustus Lindbergh III, is kidnapped.
1936 - The Hoover Dam is completed.








1946 - The Bank of England is nationalised.
1947 - The International Monetary Fund begins financial operations.
1961 - President of the United States John F. Kennedy establishes the Peace Corps.

Also born today:
752 BC- Romulus, founder of Rome, 1445 - Sandro Botticelli, 1810 - Frédéric Chopin, 1904 - Glenn Miller, 1910 - David Niven, 1918 - Roger Delgado, 1921 - Terence Cooke, 1922 - Yitzhak Rabin, 1926 - Pete Rozelle, 1927 - Harry Belafonte, 1935 - Robert Conrad, 1944 - Roger Daltrey, 1947 - Alan Thicke, 1954 - Ron Howard, 1956 - Timothy Daly, 1969 - Javier Bardem and 1994 - Justin Bieber.


----------



## intinst

3/1/12
Persephone76, carebearmel, Jasmin Hill, malia3, juana1, oliviaperryslu960, lenalover1990, 
lee_frey, joanmeyerthesinger, seanblack30, jwasserman, Devin, fritzz10, janetjackson, 
metabolicdiet, dine4fun, kevin88morris, Bonnie Dee, Nibiru2012 & WorldPax
Happy Birthday!


----------



## intinst

Geoffrey!​


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday March 2 is the 62st day of this leap year. There are 304 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to Dana.

Happy Birthday to:
_*mom133d (aka Liz), Errol R. Williams, CandyTX, Dana, The Fourth Doctor, elaralove, Lanell Gaters, wbrown104, aprilamburt, mandrews04, adamsroobey, johnreymurphy, matthewjones, pinky18, joy_12, Knights230, JaredSandman, EllisonJames, marieoczs, ranger444, pauldg, poprose, Martha32, HerminScott, eganscentsy4u, urigyoung, Sara Pierce, ioj3288, Sarah Fawkes, zegarki and Chelsea Campbell.*_

On this day:
1836 - Declaration of independence of the Republic of Texas from Mexico.
1855 - Alexander II becomes Tsar of Russia.
1877 - Just two days before inauguration, the U.S. Congress declares Rutherford B. Hayes the winner of the election even though Samuel J. Tilden had won the popular vote on November 7, 1876.
1917 - The enactment of the Jones-Shafroth Act grants Puerto Ricans United States citizenship.
1933 - The film King Kong opens at New York's Radio City Music Hall.
1946 - Ho Chi Minh is elected the President of North Vietnam.
1962 - Wilt Chamberlain sets the single-game scoring record in the National Basketball Association by scoring 100 points.








1969 - In Toulouse, France, the first test flight of the Anglo-French Concorde is conducted.








1983 - Compact Disc players and discs are released for the first time in the United States and other markets. 
1998 - Data sent from the Galileo spacecraft indicates that Jupiter's moon Europa has a liquid ocean under a thick crust of ice.









Also born today:
1793 - Sam Houston, 1876 - Pope Pius XII 1904 - Dr. Seuss, 1917 - Desi Arnaz, 1919 - Jennifer Jones, 1931 - Mikhail Gorbachev, 1931 - Tom Wolfe, 1942 - John Irving, 1950 - Karen Carpenter, 1952 - Laraine Newman, 1953 - Russ Feingold, 1962 - Jon Bon Jovi, 1968 - Daniel Craig, 1981 - Bryce Dallas Howard and 1982 - Ben Roethlisberger.


----------



## intinst

3/2/12
mom133d (aka Liz), Errol R. Williams, CandyTX, Dana, The Fourth Doctor, elaralove, Lanell Gaters, 
wbrown104, aprilamburt, mandrews04, adamsroobey, johnreymurphy, matthewjones, pinky18, 
joy_12, Knights230, JaredSandman, EllisonJames, marieoczs, ranger444, pauldg, poprose, Martha32, 
HerminScott, eganscentsy4u, urigyoung, Sara Pierce, ioj3288, Sarah Fawkes, zegarki & Chelsea Campbell
Hope it is a great day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday March 3 is the 63nd day of this leap year. There are 303 days remaining until the end of the year.

Super special birthday wishes to Jeff Hepple.

We don't want to forget Fleurignacois either.

Happy Birthday to:
Jeff, Cindergayle, traciharmon3, rosetodd24, rosetodd33, lorenbartlett16, jennifferhoskin08, kristofferrichards, kouahmad286, kouahmad289, green297, paydayloans, Benton100, SheilaRiddle, erica0o0, drycleaning, JacobHill, jenny0386, Parttime228897, SlutsCurrent, stevlissner437, robberts, beanbagdesigner, annmurdock840, J.R. Lavmljl, cuongtery87, teddybears, newtonp22, redcarpetfdan, DudePie, satellitekt, phlipcollbert, imaginelearning3, leeservice01, essenza45, steve904, beth02manning, gardenstatue1, blechdosen, fixrelationship22, kappel, casinolondontoday, theadvisory, tacentdreamer, PrecyChy, jackson116, Krystal_05, Xian21, rodgelims, barutansisin, nick001, IvanIce, klark28, rhea85, Aaliyah uy, Notethatit, Tom Uriel, diahurni33, kellyjne36, Shamar Will, kairahhang, Sharma37, joannavds89, ciara39, stephenmiller8000, malvinaek, nealsillars, noimantruman49, gelmae, Dunley039, Leonie3428, Shannon26, Austerlitz23, leeangel.1512, kenchan789, huybeo123, carolinemoran, marktwain014, bobricher45, bullocksrainee, thongmuot0907, alexandercrawford, karenrosario, LoiDevo03, Fanette, cassey1234, darling143, Cadence, shanicefallah, MartinC, kiarah87, KeithConrad, daphnes03, hunsssalin, jon160311, Javed097, alinguyen, ehethanter, hellokittyp7, marilyn5espina, pattie150188, cacalibina, milahan205, jonhketer, perterluca, Britney, Petersen4134, sanatirica, hatawey33, joondis, hectorwaltz, michael068, amadam, selina150188, bernard1214, hersly9876, cery65432, ketrmia, Will Granger, Bäcker5363, meonaliter, Bäcker234, jimta, Winnie, petersen205, mikenpp205, kitalinami, bumgarner205, misstenr, selina15018, ntncxm, BaaderBerliner, nikichow11, mitanaver, xstltcna, mitanave, katerjimli, parkjimmy, Fleischer, BauerSchwab11, webugs, tinca, Fleurignacois and nirob2020.

On this day:
1776 - American Revolutionary War: The first amphibious landing of the United States Marine Corps begins the Battle of Nassau.








1820 - The U.S. Congress passes the Missouri Compromise.
1836 - Texans celebrate the first Texas Independence Day with the signing of the Texas Declaration of Independence, officially broke Texas from Mexico, and creating the Republic of Texas.








1845 - Florida is admitted as the 27th U.S. state.
1885 - The American Telephone & Telegraph Company is incorporated in New York.
1923 - TIME magazine is published for the first time.








1931 - The United States adopts The Star-Spangled Banner as its national anthem.
1951 - Jackie Brenston, with Ike Turner and his band, records "Rocket 88", often cited as "the first rock and roll record", at Sam Phillips' recording studios in Memphis, Tennessee.

Also born today:
1831 - George Pullman, 1847 - Alexander Graham Bell, 1868 - Émile Chartier, 1890 - Edmund Lowe, 1895 - Matthew Ridgway, 1911 - Jean Harlow, 1920 - Julius Boros, 1933 - Lee Radziwill and 1962 - Herschel Walker.


----------



## intinst

A big Happy Birthday to Jeff!


----------



## intinst

3/3/12
Cindergayle, traciharmon3, rosetodd24, rosetodd33, lorenbartlett16, jennifferhoskin08, kristofferrichards, kouahmad286, kouahmad289, green297, paydayloans, Benton100, SheilaRiddle, erica0o0, drycleaning, JacobHill, jenny0386, Parttime228897, SlutsCurrent, stevlissner437, robberts, beanbagdesigner, annmurdock840, J.R. Lavmljl, cuongtery87, teddybears, newtonp22, redcarpetfdan, DudePie, satellitekt, phlipcollbert, imaginelearning3, leeservice01, essenza45, steve904, beth02manning, gardenstatue1, blechdosen, fixrelationship22, kappel, casinolondontoday, theadvisory, tacentdreamer, PrecyChy, jackson116, Krystal_05, Xian21, rodgelims, barutansisin, nick001, IvanIce, klark28, rhea85, Aaliyah uy, Notethatit, Tom Uriel, diahurni33, kellyjne36, Shamar Will, kairahhang, Sharma37, joannavds89, ciara39, stephenmiller8000, malvinaek, nealsillars, noimantruman49, gelmae, Dunley039, Leonie3428, Shannon26, Austerlitz23, leeangel.1512, kenchan789, huybeo123, carolinemoran, marktwain014, bobricher45, bullocksrainee, thongmuot0907, alexandercrawford, karenrosario, LoiDevo03, Fanette, cassey1234, darling143, Cadence, shanicefallah, MartinC, kiarah87, KeithConrad, daphnes03, hunsssalin, jon160311, Javed097, alinguyen, ehethanter, hellokittyp7, marilyn5espina, pattie150188, cacalibina, milahan205, jonhketer, perterluca, Britney, Petersen4134, sanatirica, hatawey33, joondis, hectorwaltz, michael068, amadam, selina150188, bernard1214, hersly9876, cery65432, ketrmia, Will Granger, Bäcker5363, meonaliter, Bäcker234, jimta, Winnie, petersen205, mikenpp205, kitalinami, bumgarner205, misstenr, selina15018, ntncxm, BaaderBerliner, nikichow11, mitanaver, xstltcna, mitanave, katerjimli, parkjimmy, Fleischer, BauerSchwab11, webugs, tinca, Fleurignacois & nirob2020
Happy Birthday to all!


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday March 4 is the 63rd day of the year (64th in leap years) in the Gregorian calendar. There are 302 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*stu11926, Arylkin, gary.taylor, brentcrimson, prepaid321, ancoley54, p161i8ip, p261i9k1, SarahBarnard, kbronson29, mitchvelez1234, goodluck7890, dyancole, ninjatroj123, moninjalvl231, slimd, cecrify01, lancer525, hmcurriers, Katja, DJWeaver, countrykindler19, DennisDz, Scimaran and Ian Rutter.
*_

On this day:
51 - Nero, later to become Roman Emperor, is given the title princeps iuventutis (head of the youth).
1152 - Frederick I Barbarossa is elected King of the Germans.
1519 - Hernan Cortes arrives in Mexico in search of the Aztec civilization and their wealth.
1681 - Charles II grants a land charter to William Penn for the area that will later become Pennsylvania.
1791 - Vermont is admitted to the U.S. as the fourteenth state.
1797 - In the first ever peaceful transfer of power between elected leaders in modern times, John Adams is sworn in as President of the United States, succeeding George Washington.
1918 - The first case of Spanish flu occurs, the start of a devastating worldwide pandemic.
1986 - The Soviet Vega 1 begins returning images of Halley's Comet and the first images of its nucleus.

Also born today:
1394 - Henry the Navigator, 1678 - Antonio Vivaldi, 1745 - Kazimierz Pułaski, 1888 - Knute Rockne, 1895 - Shemp Howard, 1901 - Charles Goren, 1909 - Harry Helmsley, 1926 - Richard DeVos, 1932 - Miriam Makeba, 1932 - Ed "Big Daddy" Roth, 1934 - Barbara McNair, 1938 - Paula Prentiss, 1950 - Rick Perry, 1953 - Kay Lenz, 1958 - Patricia Heaton, 1961 - Steven Weber and 1969 - Chaz Bono.


----------



## intinst

3/4/12
stu11926, Arylkin, gary.taylor, brentcrimson, prepaid321, ancoley54, 
p161i8ip, p261i9k1, SarahBarnard, kbronson29, mitchvelez1234, goodluck7890, 
dyancole, ninjatroj123, moninjalvl231, slimd, cecrify01, lancer525, hmcurriers, 
Katja, DJWeaver, countrykindler19, DennisDz, Scimaran & Ian Rutter


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday March 5 is the 65th day of the year. There are 301 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*KITSAP KINDLER, mathys123, paulascott339, huusin, p25s7of8, alex-chatrooms, lisa-we, divine24, Wynnlove14, hulianpeter, quscount, Jocamp, michaeljordan120 and Jessro.*_

On this day:
1616 - Nicolaus Copernicus's book, De revolutionibus orbium coelestium is banned by the Catholic Church.
1770 - Five Americans, including Crispus Attucks, and a boy, are killed by British troops. At a subsequent trial the soldiers are defended by John Adams.
1836 - Samuel Colt makes the first production-model revolver, the .34-caliber.








1912 - Italian forces are the first to use airships for military purposes, employing them for reconnaissance behind Turkish lines.
1975 - First meeting of the Homebrew Computer Club.
1981 - The ZX81, a pioneering British home computer, is launched by Sinclair Research.









Also born today:
1879 - Sir William Beveridge, 1908 - Sir Rex Harrison, 1927 - Jack Cassidy, 1930 - Del Crandall, 1936 - Dean Stockwell, 1939 - Samantha Eggar, 1958 - Andy Gibb, 1963 - Joel Osteen and 1974 - Eva Mendes.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday March 6 is the 66th day of this leap year. There are 300 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*PortlandZinMan, Augurin, JoeSage, Jane Bled, BillySpencer, candylady, BenHasham, IMartins, flikcarter, OrchardBankCreditCard, BlurayDVDPlayer, courtney212, jimhawkins072009, NeroAZ, creditcard, Roncay, 72JohnL, percival5, Dane_08, anne4gibbs and Rebekkah.*_

On this day:
1820 - The Missouri Compromise is signed into law by President James Monroe. 
1836 - Battle of the Alamo - After a thirteen day siege by an army of 3,000 Mexican troops, the 187 Texas volunteers, including frontiersman Davy Crockett and colonel Jim Bowie, defending the Alamo are killed and the fort is captured.
1857 - The Supreme Court of the United States rules in the Dred Scott v. Sandford case.
1899 - Bayer registers aspirin as a trademark.
1951 - The trial of Ethel and Julius Rosenberg begins.
1964 - Nation of Islam's Elijah Muhammad officially gives boxing champion Cassius Clay the name Muhammad Ali.
1967 - Joseph Stalin's daughter Svetlana Alliluyeva defects to the United States.
1981 - After 19 years of presenting the CBS Evening News, Walter Cronkite signs off for the last time.

Also born today:
1475 - Michelangelo, 1619 - Cyrano de Bergerac, 1806 - Elizabeth Barrett Browning, 1885 - Ring Lardner, 1906 - Lou Costello, 1917 - Will Eisner, 1923 - Ed McMahon, 1924 - William H. Webster, 1925 - Wes Montgomery, 1926 - Alan Greenspan, 1927 - Gordon Cooper, 1930 - Lorin Maazel, 1936 - Marion Barry Jr., 1939 - Adam Osborne, 1940 - Willie Stargell, 1944 - Mary Wilson, 1947 - Rob Reiner, 1947 - John Stossel, 1959 - Tom Arnold, 1967 - Connie Britton and 1972 - Shaquille O'Neal.


----------



## intinst

3/6/12
PortlandZinMan, Augurin, JoeSage, Jane Bled, BillySpencer, candylady, BenHasham, IMartins, flikcarter, 
courtney212, jimhawkins072009, NeroAZ, Roncay, 72JohnL, percival5, Dane_08, anne4gibbs & Rebekkah

*Hope your Birthday is as much fun!*


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday March 7 is the 67th day of the leap year. There are 299 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*ElLector, pobetober, martha1010711, venessa1020711, paul1030711, alex1040711, martha10107111, venessa10207111, Harry Morgan, StoraLeon, DonnaBurgess, trixielegaspi, canadafarm and Legio.*_

On this day:
321 - Emperor Constantine I decrees that the dies Solis Invicti (sun-day) is the day of rest in the Empire.
1876 - Alexander Graham Bell is granted a patent for an invention he calls the telephone.









Also born today:
1671 - Robert Roy MacGregor, 1934 - Willard Scott, 1940 - Daniel J. Travanti, 1942 - Tammy Faye Bakker, 1942 - Michael Eisner, 1945 - Elizabeth Moon, 1950 - Franco Harris, 1952 - Lynn Swann, 1970 - Rachel Weisz, and 1975 - TJ Thyne.


----------



## intinst

3/7/12
ElLector, pobetober, martha1010711, venessa1020711, paul1030711, alex1040711, martha10107111, 
venessa10207111, Harry Morgan, StoraLeon, DonnaBurgess, trixielegaspi, canadafarm and Legio.


----------



## intinst

3/8/12
Loonlover
Happy Birthday, Better half of mine!


----------



## loonlover

Thank you, II.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday March 8 is the 68th day of this leap year. There are 298 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Happy Birthday to SJC and loonlover.

Happy Birthday to:
_*sjc, lisa.m, loonlover, Homebru, peterhart8, Rickysmith103, Sara Saint John, jyra335, cheriereich, JomarP, mamosk, Maurito, Junrey, JeffersonT, HarryP, CleferP, Collin Moshman and Polly Iyer.*_

On this day:
1576 - Spanish explorer Diego García de Palacio first sights the ruins of the ancient Mayan city of Copán.








1618 - Johannes Kepler discovers the third law of planetary motion.
1817 - The New York Stock Exchange is founded.
1917 - The United States Senate votes to limit filibusters by adopting the cloture rule.
1936 - Daytona Beach Road Course holds its first oval stock car race.
1979 - Philips demonstrates the Compact Disc publicly for the first time.

Also born today:
1495 - John of God, 1859 - Kenneth Grahame, 1891 - Sam Jaffe, 1892 - Mississippi John Hurt, 1900 - Howard Aiken, 1902 - Louise Beavers, 1910 - Claire Trevor, 1922 - Cyd Charisse, 1939 - Jim Bouton, 1943 - Lynn Redgrave, 1945 - Micky Dolenz, 1976 - Freddie Prinze Jr. and 1977 - James Van Der Beek.


----------



## intinst

3/8/12
lisa.m, Homebru, peterhart8, Rickysmith103, Sara Saint John, jyra335, cheriereich, 
JomarP, mamosk, Maurito, Junrey, JeffersonT, HarryP, CleferP, Collin Moshman & Polly Iyer


----------



## intinst

3/8/12
SJC
Hope your day is as special as you!


----------



## loonlover

SJC:  Happy Birthday fellow celebrator.  Hope you had a great day.


----------



## cheriereich

Thank you! And happy birthday to the rest of the March 8th birthdays! I hope your birthday has been as spectacular as mine has.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday March 9 is the 69h day of this leap year. There are 297 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday Wishes to Sara Reine (smreine), a talented author.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Kindled Spirit, pamorgan, vrc84, DrDuktayp, Vicki Hinze, Mayzshon, earthwatcher, structuredsann and adampgreen08.*_

On this day:
632 - The Last Sermon (Khutbah, Khutbatul Wada') of Prophet Muhammad.
1796 - Napoléon Bonaparte marries his first wife, Joséphine de Beauharnais.
1842 - The first documented discovery of gold in California occurs at Rancho San Francisco, six years before the California Gold Rush.
1933 - Great Depression: President Franklin D. Roosevelt submits the Emergency Banking Act to Congress, the first of his New Deal policies.
1959 - The Barbie doll makes its debut at the American International Toy Fair in New York.
1989 - Financially-troubled Eastern Air Lines filed for bankruptcy.
2011 - Space Shuttle Discovery makes its final landing after 39 flights.

Also born today:
1454 - Amerigo Vespucci, 1856 - Eddie Foy, 1902 - Will Geer, 1918 - Mickey Spillane, 1932 - Keely Smith, 1933 - Lloyd Price, 1934 - Yuri Gagarin, 1940 - Raúl Juliá, 1942 - Mark Lindsay, 1943 - Bobby Fischer, 1943 - Charles Gibson and 1971 - Emmanuel Lewis.


----------



## intinst

3/9/12
Kindled Spirit, pamorgan, vrc84, DrDuktayp, Vicki Hinze, 
Mayzshon, earthwatcher, structuredsann & adampgreen08
Have a colorful day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday March 10 is the 70th day of the year. There are 296 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to lynninva.

Happy Birthday to:
_*lynninva, stinsmom, andc39, JMSetzler, aleciameyers, TheAffiliate, McDog3, Garrison01, Bet119, elizabeth33, Jason Reed, Thomas Edison, austen9, drjonas89, narahlucy, CatherineIsom, Chris West and Deborah Hainley Bonnar.*_

On this day:
1831 - The French Foreign Legion is established by King Louis-Philippe to support his war in Algeria.
1848 - The Treaty of Guadalupe Hidalgo is ratified by the United States Senate, ending the Mexican-American War.
1876 - Alexander Graham Bell makes the first successful telephone call by saying "Mr. Watson, come here, I want to see you."
1952 - Fulgencio Batista leads a successful coup in Cuba and appoints himself as the "provisional president".
1977 - Rings of Uranus: Astronomers discover rings around Uranus.

Also born on this day:
1888 - Barry Fitzgerald, 1928 - James Earl Ray, 1940 - Chuck Norris, 1940 - Dean Torrence, 1957 - Shannon Tweed, 1958 - Sharon Stone, 1961 - Mitch Gaylord, 1962 - Jasmine Guy, 1977 - Shannon Miller, 1983 - Carrie Underwood and 1984 - Olivia Wilde.


----------



## intinst

3/10/12
lynninva, stinsmom, andc39, JMSetzler, aleciameyers, TheAffiliate, McDog3, 
Garrison01, Bet119, elizabeth33, Jason Reed, Thomas Edison, austen9, 
drjonas89, narahlucy, CatherineIsom, Chris West & Deborah Hainley Bonnar


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday March 11 is the 71th day of this leap year. There are 295 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Dallas, FallenSeraph, emasen0630, agrissom2149, avazquezpassione, SSL Matrix, alexkei789, porcelanafria2149, marjohnson2010, jhouston19, zurielswan19, joshwhte19, gabesim19, ravirsam19, edselmel19, carexpertnumbr, p261i9k2, blaine197, ritakyo315, par2323, nehemiasxp33, NathanMasn49, Brian Lindenmuth, slarmstrong, wakincade, vickiejohnstone, gillshutt and Sylvia Day.*_

On this day:
222 - Emperor Elagabalus is assassinated, along with his mother, Julia Soaemias, by the Praetorian Guard during a revolt. 
1702 - The Daily Courant, England's first national daily newspaper is published for the first time.
1851 - The first performance of Rigoletto by Giuseppe Verdi takes place in Venice.
1917 - World War I: Baghdad falls to Anglo-Indian forces commanded by General Stanley Maude.
1983 - Pakistan successfully conducts a cold test of a nuclear weapon.
2011 - An earthquake measuring 9.0 in magnitude strikes 130 km (81 mi) east of Sendai, Japan.

Also born today:
1898 - Dorothy Gish, 1903 - Lawrence Welk, 1916 - Harold Wilson, 1926 - Ralph Abernathy, 1931 - Rupert Murdoch, 1934 - Sam Donaldson, 1936 - Antonin Scalia, 1950 - Bobby McFerrin, 1957 - Lady Chablis and 1963 - Alex Kingston.


----------



## intinst

3/11/12
Dallas, FallenSeraph, emasen0630, agrissom2149, avazquezpassione, SSL Matrix, 
alexkei789, porcelanafria2149, marjohnson2010, jhouston19, zurielswan19, 
joshwhte19, gabesim19, ravirsam19, edselmel19, carexpertnumbr, p261i9k2, 
blaine197, ritakyo315, par2323, nehemiasxp33, NathanMasn49, Brian Lindenmuth, 
slarmstrong, wakincade, vickiejohnstone, gillshutt & Sylvia Day


----------



## sjc

geoffthomas said:


> Thursday March 8 is the 68th day of this leap year. There are 298 days remaining until the end of the year.
> 
> Special Happy Birthday to SJC and loonlover.
> 
> Happy Birthday to:
> _*sjc, lisa.m, loonlover, Homebru, peterhart8, Rickysmith103, Sara Saint John, jyra335, cheriereich, JomarP, mamosk, Maurito, Junrey, JeffersonT, HarryP, CleferP, Collin Moshman and Polly Iyer.*_
> 
> On this day:
> 1576 - Spanish explorer Diego García de Palacio first sights the ruins of the ancient Mayan city of Copán.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1618 - Johannes Kepler discovers the third law of planetary motion.
> 1817 - The New York Stock Exchange is founded.
> 1917 - The United States Senate votes to limit filibusters by adopting the cloture rule.
> 1936 - Daytona Beach Road Course holds its first oval stock car race.
> 1979 - Philips demonstrates the Compact Disc publicly for the first time.
> 
> Also born today:
> 1495 - John of God, 1859 - Kenneth Grahame, 1891 - Sam Jaffe, 1892 - Mississippi John Hurt, 1900 - Howard Aiken, 1902 - Louise Beavers, 1910 - Claire Trevor, 1922 - Cyd Charisse, 1939 - Jim Bouton, 1943 - Lynn Redgrave, 1945 - Micky Dolenz, 1976 - Freddie Prinze Jr. and 1977 - James Van Der Beek.


Thank you all so much...LOON; so glad we share something so special in common; besides intinst!!...lol. Love you.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday March 12 is the 72st day of this leap year . There are 294 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Suzanne, LSbookend, amandaby14, Dawn.Ibanez, zhazhadavis, Sylvie Boey, crystelpaye44, krishna.steer, firstaidcourse, KathyCarmichael, marie28, Clyde2010, prhall12R, carina12, alphosini5 and Richinsbury.*_

On this day:
1622 - Ignatius of Loyola and Francis Xavier, founders of the Jesuits, are canonized as saints by the Catholic Church.
1894 - Coca-Cola is bottled and sold for the first time in Vicksburg, Mississippi, by local soda fountain operator Joseph Biedenharn.
1912 - The Girl Guides (later renamed the Girl Scouts of the USA) are founded in the United States.
1933 - Franklin D. Roosevelt addresses the nation for the first time as President of the United States. This is also the first of his "fireside chats".
1968 - Mauritius achieves independence.
1993 - The Blizzard of 1993 - Snow begins to fall across the eastern portion of the US with tornadoes, thunder snow storms, high winds and record low temperatures. The storm lasts for 30 hours.








2009 - Financier Bernard Madoff plead guilty in New York to scamming $18 billion, the largest in Wall Street history.

Also born today:
1478 - Giuliano de' Medici, 1831 - Clement Studebaker, 1890 - Vaslav Nijinsky, 1913 - Agathe von Trapp, 1922 - Jack Kerouac, 1923 - Wally Schirra, 1928 - Edward Albee, 1932 - Andrew Young, 1933 - Barbara Feldon, 1940 - Al Jarreau, 1946 - Liza Minnelli, 1947 - Mitt Romney, 1948 - James Taylor and 1962 - Darryl Strawberry.


----------



## intinst

3/12/12
Suzanne, LSbookend, amandaby14, Dawn.Ibanez, zhazhadavis, Sylvie Boey, crystelpaye44, krishna.steer,
firstaidcourse, KathyCarmichael, marie28, Clyde2010, prhall12R, carina12, alphosini5 and Richinsbury.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday March 13 is the 73nd day of this leap year. There are 293 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*jeanniedoris, PASeasholtz, 01Melina, Kent, tituspowell, Suzanna Medeiros, janna09, julia01 and adebalogun.*_

On this day:
624 - Led by Muhammad, the Muslims of Medina defeated the Quraysh of Mecca in Badr, present-day Saudi Arabia.
1781 - William Herschel discovers Uranus.








1845 - Felix Mendelssohn's Violin Concerto receives its première performance in Leipzig.
1884 - The Siege of Khartoum, Sudan begins, ending on January 26, 1885.
1925 - Scopes Trial: A law in Tennessee prohibits the teaching of evolution.
1938 - World News Roundup is broadcast for the first time on CBS Radio in the United States.
1964 - American Kitty Genovese is murdered, reportedly in view of neighbors who did nothing to help her, prompting research into the bystander effect.
2000 - Miami Dolphins quarterback Dan Marino retires from the National Football League after 17 seasons.

Also born today:
1733 - Joseph Priestley, 1764 - Earl Grey, 1908 - Walter Annenberg, 1910 - Sammy Kaye, 1911 - L. Ron Hubbard, 1913 - William Casey, 1935 - Leslie Parrish, 1939 - Neil Sedaka, 1950 - William H. Macy, 1956 - Dana Delany and 1971 - Annabeth Gish.


----------



## intinst

3/13/12
jeanniedoris, PASeasholtz, 01Melina, Kent, tituspowell, 
Suzanna Medeiros, janna09, julia01 & adebalogun
Not going to monkey around, getting right to it, 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday March 14 is the 74rd day of this leap year. There are 292 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Happy Birthday to Sara (smreine), a very talented author.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Rivery, Shadin, dpinmd, philver121, andrewmoory, nursepratt, matilda314, Hope Filkins, Lee Marvin, saraht18, mullens88, Felix R. Savage, Jeffrey Pierce, Author, Haidee61, Colin Taber, smreine, Michellerobane and Myrindyl.*_

On this day:
44 BC - Casca, Cicero and Cassius decided, in the night before the Assassination of Julius Caesar, that Mark Antony should stay alive.
1489 - The Queen of Cyprus, Catherine Cornaro, sells her kingdom to Venice.
1794 - Eli Whitney is granted a patent for the cotton gin.








1885 - The Mikado a light opera by W.S. Gilbert and Arthur Sullivan, had its first public performance in London.
1943 - World War II - The Kraków Ghetto is 'liquidated'.
1964 - A jury in Dallas, Texas, finds Jack Ruby guilty of killing Lee Harvey Oswald, assumed assassin of John F. Kennedy.
1994 - Timeline of Linux development: Linux kernel version 1.0.0 is released.

Also born today:
1863 - Casey Jones, 1879 - Albert Einstein, 1912 - Les Brown, 1912 - W. Willard Wirtz, 1914 - Lee Petty, 1920 - Hank Ketcham, 1928 - Frank Borman, 1933 - Sir Michael Caine, 1933 - Quincy Jones, 1934 - Eugene Cernan, 1948 - Billy Crystal and 1957 - Tad Williams.


----------



## intinst

3/14/12
Rivery, Shadin, dpinmd, philver121, andrewmoory, nursepratt, matilda314, 
Hope Filkins, Lee Marvin, saraht18, mullens88, Felix R. Savage, Jeffrey Pierce, 
Author, Haidee61, Colin Taber, smreine, Michellerobane & Myrindyl


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday March 15 is the 75th day of this leap year. There are 291 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday Wishes to Ruby296.
and 
Special Birthday wishes to Jeff Hepple's great-grandson on his 4th birthday.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Wannabe, daissyy23, tiffanysy, jeremy15, aaronpolson, astropos, christinekling, Keith Baxter, reinachica, crystelpaye, warobison, karenferrel, Jim Lanier, garry25, PaulJNewell, FemiOlawole, TerryLP, dannasuzman, AndrewM75, forestdowns, LuckyChuck, pbt777, Clare Horton and aeutarax.*_

On this day:
44 BC - Julius Caesar, Dictator of the Roman Republic, is stabbed to death by Marcus Junius Brutus, Gaius Cassius Longinus, Decimus Junius Brutus and several other Roman senators on the Ides of March.
1493 - Christopher Columbus returns to Spain after his first trip to the Americas.
1545 - First meeting of the Council of Trent.
1783 - In an emotional speech in Newburgh, New York, George Washington asks his officers not to support the Newburgh Conspiracy. The plea is successful and the threatened coup d'état never takes place.
1820 - Maine becomes the 23rd U.S. state.
1906 - Rolls-Royce Limited is incorporated.
1917 - Tsar Nicholas II of Russia abdicates the Russian throne and his brother the Grand Duke becomes Tsar.
1956 - My Fair Lady premiered on Broadway at the Mark Hellinger Theatre.
1985 - The first Internet domain name is registered (symbolics.com).

Also born today:
1767 - Andrew Jackson, 1887 - Marjorie Merriweather Post, 1899 - George Brent, 1913 - Macdonald Carey, 1916 - Harry James, 1926 - Norm Van Brocklin, 1933 - Ruth Bader Ginsburg, 1935 - Judd Hirsch, 1935 - Jimmy Swaggart, 1944 - Sly Stone, 1947 - Ry Cooder, 1953 - Heather Graham, 1963 - Bret Michaels, 1975 - Eva Longoria and 1975 - Will.i.am.


----------



## intinst

3/15/12
Wannabe, daissyy23, tiffanysy, jeremy15, aaronpolson, astropos, christinekling, Keith Baxter, 
reinachica, crystelpaye, warobison, karenferrel, Jim Lanier, garry25, PaulJNewell, FemiOlawole, 
TerryLP, dannasuzman, AndrewM75, forestdowns, LuckyChuck, pbt777, Clare Horton & aeutarax
Hope you all have a (Cookie) Monster day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday March 16 is the 76th day of the year. There are 290 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*sheba, Tabatha, destinbrides, cynthiafarr, beachbrides, Jamie Nicole Santos, Little Kat, edwardcane, DickStanley, apexjason, L. A. Burton, georgery0, reedsalas, bernfield16, gatehouseauthor, Luthar23, Astariel and Lah Lah.*_

On this day:
597 BC - Babylonians capture Jerusalem, and replace Jehoiachin with Zedekiah as king.
37 - Caligula becomes Roman Emperor after the death of his great uncle, Tiberius.
1621 - Samoset, a Mohegan, visited the settlers of Plymouth Colony and greets them.
1802 - The Army Corps of Engineers is established to found and operate the United States Military Academy at West Point.
1916 - The 7th and 10th US cavalry regiments under John J. Pershing crossed the US-Mexico border to join the hunt for Pancho Villa.
1958 - The Ford Motor Company produced its 50 millionth automobile, the Thunderbird, averaging almost a million cars a year since the company's founding.








1968 - General Motors produced its 100 millionth automobile, the Oldsmobile Toronado.








1984 - William Buckley, the CIA station chief in Beirut, Lebanon, is kidnapped by Islamic fundamentalists and later died in captivity.
2005 - Israel officially handed over Jericho to Palestinian control.

Also born today:
1877 - Reza Shah Pahlavi, 1903 - Mike Mansfield, 1906 - Henny Youngman, 1912 - Pat Nixon, 1916 - Mercedes McCambridge, 1920 - Leo McKern, 1926 - Jerry Lewis, 1927 - Daniel Patrick Moynihan, 1949 - Erik Estrada, 1949 - Victor Garber, 1954 - Nancy Wilson, 1962 - Philippe Kahn and 1967 - Lauren Graham.


----------



## intinst

3/16/12
sheba, Tabatha, destinbrides, cynthiafarr, beachbrides, Jamie Nicole Santos, 
Little Kat, edwardcane, DickStanley, apexjason, L. A. Burton, georgery0, 
reedsalas, bernfield16, gatehouseauthor, Luthar23, Astariel & Lah Lah
Happy Birthday!
And since the food is all magical, I'm sure it's gluten, calorie and alcohol free!


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday March 17 is the 77th day of this leap year. There are 289 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is St. Patrick's Day.

Special Birthday Wishes to Cobbie.

Happy Birthday to:
_*KarenB, hmh, Maelstrom, morriss003, Cobbie, JCPie, fergie04, edelyn02, bobbiehopki24, Eddel29, Keair, Benstroke03, louise_, bookofradeluxe, Madeline Freeman and AnnBenjamin.
*_

On this day:
45 BC - In his last victory, Julius Caesar defeats the Pompeian forces of Titus Labienus and Pompey the Younger in the Battle of Munda.
624 - Led by Muhammad, the Muslims of Medina defeat the Quraysh of Mecca in the Battle of Badr.
1780 - American Revolution: George Washington grants the Continental Army a holiday "as an act of solidarity with the Irish in their fight for independence".
1941 - In Washington, D.C., the National Gallery of Art is officially opened by President Franklin D. Roosevelt.








1960 - U.S. President Dwight D. Eisenhower signs the National Security Council directive on the anti-Cuban covert action program that will ultimately lead to the Bay of Pigs Invasion.

Also born today:
1804 - Jim Bridger, 1834 - Gottlieb Daimler, 1919 - Nat King Cole, 1938 - Rudolf Nureyev, 1944 - Pattie Boyd, British 1945 - Michael Hayden, 1948 - William Gibson, 1951 - Kurt Russell, 1955 - Gary Sinise, 1964 - Rob Lowe, 1972 - Mia Hamm and 1987 - Rob Kardashian.


----------



## intinst

3/17/12
KarenB, hmh, Maelstrom, morriss003, Cobbie, JCPie, fergie04, 
edelyn02, bobbiehopki24, Eddel29, Keair, Benstroke03, louise_, 
bookofradeluxe, Madeline Freeman & AnnBenjamin
Happy Birthday to you all!


----------



## intinst

3/17/12
*Cobbie*
It really is your lucky day!


----------



## telracs

_look, look, look to the rainbow, 
follow it over the hill and stream...._


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday March 18 is the 78th day of the year. There are 288 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*candggmom, binhdownunder, derbyremovals, codony90, wujekzbyszek, Dannigrrl5, arturomckee, maxine02, janea1x, Dannieba76, skullheadphones95, apinaud, avril wilson and Christopher Lee Cousino.*_

On this day:
37 - The Roman Senate annuls Tiberius's will and proclaims Caligula emperor.
1314 - Jacques de Molay, the 23rd and the last Grand Master of the Knights Templar, is burned at the stake
1850 - American Express is founded by Henry Wells and William Fargo.
1938 - Mexico nationalizes all foreign-owned oil properties within its borders.
1944 - The eruption of Mount Vesuvius in Italy kills 26 and causes thousands to flee their homes.
1989 - In Egypt, a 4,400-year-old mummy is found nearby the Pyramid of Cheops.

Also born today:
1496 - Mary Tudor, 1782 - John C. Calhoun, 1837 - Grover Cleveland, 1844 - Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov, 1869 - Neville Chamberlain, 1877 - Edgar Cayce, 1911 - Smiley Burnette, 1926 - Peter Graves, 1927 - George Plimpton, 1932 - John Updike, 1938 - Charley Pride, 1945 - Michael Reagan, 1959 - Irene Cara, 1963 - Vanessa L. Williams and 1970 - Queen Latifah.


----------



## intinst

3/18/12
candggmom, binhdownunder, derbyremovals, codony90, 
wujekzbyszek, Dannigrrl5, arturomckee, maxine02, janea1x, 
Dannieba76, skullheadphones95, apinaud, *avril wilson* 
& 
Christopher Lee Cousino
Wow, it's your Birthday?
Didn't see that one coming!
Hope it is a great one!


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday March 19 is the 79th day of this leap year. There are 287 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*stargazer0725, Andrew Cort, DC, JD, chilady1, Maria Savva, Kindle Worm, johnadams80, alexisleno, gilana26, cece2543, Virginia Wright and TexasGirl.*_

On this day:
1649 - The House of Commons of England passes an act abolishing the House of Lords, declaring it "useless and dangerous to the people of England".
1918 - The U.S. Congress establishes time zones and approves daylight saving time.
1931 - Gambling is legalized in Nevada.
1954 - Willie Mosconi sets a world record by running 526 consecutive balls without a miss during a straight pool exhibition at East High Billiard Club in Springfield, Ohio. 
1982 - Falklands War: Argentinian forces land on South Georgia Island, precipitating war with the United Kingdom.

Also born today:
1813 - David Livingstone, 1848 - Wyatt Earp, 1860 - William Jennings Bryan, 1864 - Charles Marion Russell, 1891 - Earl Warren, 1894 - Moms Mabley, 1909 - Louis Hayward, 1916 - Irving Wallace, 1928 - Patrick McGoohan, 1936 - Ursula Andress, 1946 - Ruth Pointer, 1947 - Glenn Close, 1952 - Harvey Weinstein and 1955 - Bruce Willis.


----------



## intinst

3/19/12
stargazer0725, Andrew Cort, DC, JD, chilady1, Maria Savva, Kindle Worm, 
johnadams80, alexisleno, gilana26, cece2543, Virginia Wright & TexasGirl


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday March 20 is the 80th day of this leap year. There are 286 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Cabinboy, mastrys89, lucksers123, wendinieys786, sharmesslyn900, virginia256, solnit147, sarahllyn123, crissmeyl009, flromarys768, katty674, tracy235, laysian234, zilymaes989, joane987, carla885, carmella789, marianne213, zhazingmae111, bessially009, marenieys222, luxerys222, gracellynes112, janice667, jessy558, devine776, farrasarah980, Ammethyst258, charlie258, Kristylle255, telliesmer990, auromael123, melaynies121, arniemae111, mishillen009, judelle675, slallyma001, Eunille235, Devory342, Rhea674, Sandrahh342, maryesnes187, mayrexl233, leighhness009, mariemars221, Scarlley877, Evelyn221, kattee653, Stephen Prosapio, jackH399, PrissyToes, AmyKilmer, lananeal, benz_sr9, rad05, felixricherd, thewaterdude08 and Jonathan Winn.*_

On this day:
1602 - The Dutch East India Company is established.
1616 - Sir Walter Raleigh is freed from the Tower of London after 13 years of imprisonment.








1852 - Harriet Beecher Stowe's Uncle Tom's Cabin is published.
1916 - Albert Einstein publishes his general theory of relativity.
1990 - Ferdinand Marcos's widow, Imelda Marcos, goes on trial for bribery, embezzlement, and racketeering.

Also born today:
43 BC - Ovid, 1813 - Ned Buntline, 1828 - Henrik Ibsen, 1906 - Ozzie Nelson, 1908 - Sir Michael Redgrave, 1914 - Wendell Corey, 1917 - Vera Lynn, 1922 - Carl Reiner, 1925 - John Ehrlichman, 1928 - Fred Rogers, 1931 - Hal Linden, 1937 - Jerry Reed, 1948 - Bobby Orr, 1950 - William Hurt, 1957 - Spike Lee, 1958 - Holly Hunter and 1963 - Kathy Ireland.


----------



## intinst

3/20/12
Cabinboy, mastrys89, lucksers123, wendinieys786, sharmesslyn900, virginia256, solnit147, sarahllyn123, 
crissmeyl009, flromarys768, katty674, tracy235, laysian234, zilymaes989, joane987, carla885, carmella789, marianne213,
zhazingmae111, bessially009, marenieys222, luxerys222, gracellynes112, janice667, jessy558, devine776, farrasarah980, 
Ammethyst258, charlie258, Kristylle255, telliesmer990, auromael123, melaynies121, arniemae111, mishillen009, judelle675, 
slallyma001, Eunille235, Devory342, Rhea674, Sandrahh342, maryesnes187, mayrexl233, leighhness009, mariemars221, 
Scarlley877, Evelyn221, kattee653, Stephen Prosapio, jackH399, PrissyToes, AmyKilmer, lananeal, benz_sr9, rad05, 
felixricherd, thewaterdude08 & Jonathan Winn


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday March 21 is the 81th day of this leap year. There are 285 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Lady Jessica, NiLuJe, allan60, allanor85, sonofthedragon, LindaNelson, egarcia04, rstevens04, angelicGrace, robmesh56, mwatson04, swarakx2, ebale04, Atyaman, kendalllyons and JasonThibeault.*_

On this day:
1556 - In Oxford, Archbishop of Canterbury Thomas Cranmer is burned at the stake.
1871 - Otto von Bismarck is appointed Chancellor of the German Empire.
1871 - Journalist Henry Morton Stanley begins his trek to find the missionary and explorer David Livingstone.
1928 - Charles Lindbergh is presented with the Medal of Honor for the first solo trans-Atlantic flight.
1935 - Shah Reza Pahlavi formally asks the international community to call Persia by its native name, Iran, which means 'Land of the Aryans.'
1952 - Alan Freed presents the Moondog Coronation Ball, the first rock and roll concert, in Cleveland, Ohio.








1980 - On the season finale of the soap opera Dallas, the infamous character J.R. Ewing is shot by an unseen assailant, leading to the catchphrase "Who shot J.R.?"

Also born today:
1685 - Johann Sebastian Bach, 1806 - Benito Juárez, 1839 - Modest Petrovich Mussorgsky, 1867 - Florenz Ziegfeld, 1904 - Forrest Mars Sr., 1910 - Julio Gallo, 1946 - Timothy Dalton, 1958 - Gary Oldman, 1962 - Matthew Broderick, 1962 - Rosie O'Donnell and 1978 - Kevin Federline.


----------



## intinst

3/21/12
Lady Jessica, NiLuJe, allan60, allanor85, sonofthedragon, LindaNelson, egarcia04, rstevens04,
angelicGrace, robmesh56, mwatson04, swarakx2, ebale04, Atyaman, kendalllyons & JasonThibeault
*We are all excited about your Birthday!
(Well, except for Bob, he doesn't get excited about anything)*


----------



## intinst

3/22/12
Amarithmoon, shamblesh, robert75crosby, Shy2, andresswaldo, andreawolf, 
tanyasanchis, timotysmith, glassiquegirl, Heys10, Shahi Paneer, zamoracloe,
Carleigh, RowenaJane60, timthomas1979, sophiamoore & LilianaHart 
Annabelle is very glad to join us in wishing you all a very 
Happy Birthday!








(You can tell she's glad, look at that smile)​


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday March 22 is the 82nd day of this leap year. There are 284 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Amarithmoon, shamblesh, robert75crosby, Shy2, andresswaldo, andreawolf, tanyasanchis, timotysmith, glassiquegirl, Heys10, Shahi Paneer, zamoracloe, Carleigh, RowenaJane60, timthomas1979, sophiamoore and LilianaHart.*_

On this day:
1621 - The Pilgrims of Plymouth Colony sign a peace treaty with Massasoit of the Wampanoags.
1765 - The British Parliament passes the Stamp Act that introduces a tax to be levied directly on its American colonies.
1894 - The first playoff game for the Stanley Cup starts.
1945 - The Arab League is founded when a charter is adopted in Cairo, Egypt.
1997 - Tara Lipinski, age 14 years and 10 months, becomes the youngest champion women's World Figure Skating Champion.
1997 - The Comet Hale-Bopp has its closest approach to Earth.









Also born today:
1599 - Anthony van Dyck, 1887 - Chico Marx, 1908 - Louis L'Amour, 1912 - Karl Malden, 1913 - Lew Wasserman, 1920 - Werner Klemperer, 1923 - Marcel Marceau, 1930 - Pat Robertson, 1930 - Stephen Sondheim, 1931 - William Shatner, 1934 - Orrin Hatch, 1947 - James Patterson, 1948 - Wolf Blitzer, 1948 - Andrew Lloyd Webber, 1955 - Lena Olin, 1955 - Pete Sessions, 1959 - Matthew Modine and 1976 - Reese Witherspoon.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday March 23 is the 83rd day of this leap year. There are 283 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*melissaj323, billnick67, Oboe Joe, GFar2010, darioshuma44, janie666666, jasmentria, chelsea25, trampas22, chiara24 and BDoane.*_

On this day:
1775 - Patrick Henry delivers his speech - "Give me Liberty, or give me Death!" - at St. John's Church in Richmond, Virginia.
1806 - After traveling through the Louisiana Purchase and reaching the Pacific Ocean, explorers Lewis and Clark and their "Corps of Discovery" begin their arduous journey home.
1857 - Elisha Otis's first elevator is installed at 488 Broadway New York City.
1956 - Pakistan becomes the first Islamic republic in the world. 
1962 - NS Savannah, the first nuclear-powered cargo-passenger ship, is launched as a showcase for Dwight D. Eisenhower's Atoms for Peace initiative.








1989 - Stanley Pons and Martin Fleischmann announce their discovery of cold fusion at the University of Utah.
2001 - The Russian Mir space station is disposed of, breaking up in the atmosphere before falling into the southern Pacific Ocean near Fiji.

Also born today:
1645 - William "Captain" Kidd, 1905 - Joan Crawford, 1910 - Akira Kurosawa, 1912 - Wernher von Braun, 1953 - Chaka Khan and 1976 - Keri Russell.


----------



## intinst

3/23/12
melissaj323, billnick67, Oboe Joe, GFar2010, darioshuma44, janie666666, 
jasmentria, chelsea25, trampas22, chiara24 & BDoane
Happy Birthday and enjoy your cake!
Me? No, I've already had a little.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday March 24 is the 84th day of this leap year. There are 282 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*shadowbandit, Brendako, nowel_g, nitrondesigns, farrellclaire, jmesglzer, johnmaze23, myposian, Nick010, mantha and Jagat*_.

On this day:
1401 - Turko-Mongol emperor Timur sacks Damascus.
1721 - Johann Sebastian Bach dedicated six concertos to Christian Ludwig, margrave of Brandenburg-Schwedt, now commonly called the Brandenburg Concertos. 
1832 - In Hiram, Ohio a group of men beat, tar and feather Mormon leader Joseph Smith, Jr..
1900 - Mayor of New York City Robert Anderson Van Wyck breaks ground for a new underground "Rapid Transit Railroad" that would link Manhattan and Brooklyn.








1944 - World War II: In an event later dramatized in the movie The Great Escape, 76 prisoners begin breaking out of Stalag Luft III.
1958 - Rock'N'Roll teen idol Elvis Presley is drafted in the U.S. Army.

Also born today:
1834 - John Wesley Powell, 1855 - Andrew Mellon, 1874 - Harry Houdini, 1887 - Roscoe "Fatty" Arbuckle, 1902 - Thomas E. Dewey, 1903 - Malcolm Muggeridge, 1909 - Clyde Barrow, 1911 - Joseph Barbera, 1924 - Norman Fell, 1930 - Steve McQueen, 1940 - Bob Mackie, 1951 - Tommy Hilfiger, 1954 - Robert Carradine, 1956 - Steve Ballmer, 1960 - Kelly LeBrock, 1973 - Jim Parsons, 1974 - Alyson Hannigan and 1976 - Peyton Manning.


----------



## intinst

3/24/12
shadowbandit, Brendako, nowel_g, nitrondesigns, farrellclaire, 
jmesglzer, johnmaze23, myposian, Nick010, mantha & Jagat
Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday March 25 is the 85th day of this leap year. There are 281 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*steverandolph, JediMstr, joanne29, Tim K. Scott, alexajoy, homred, rockers810, Susie Bright, CDChristian, hotpinklimes, shadowbandit1, markmann45, basilia, Trinity Blacio, Griffin61, evette37, felecite50, Elizabeth Ann West and DianaTrees.*_

On this day:
421 - Venice is founded at twelve o'clock noon, according to legend.
1306 - Robert the Bruce becomes King of Scotland.
1634 - The first settlers arrive in Maryland.
1918 - The Belarusian People's Republic is established.
1957 - United States Customs seizes copies of Allen Ginsberg's poem "Howl" on the grounds of obscenity.
1965 - Civil rights activists led by Martin Luther King, Jr. successfully complete their 4-day 50-mile march from Selma to the capitol in Montgomery, Alabama.

Also born today:
1867 - Arturo Toscanini, 1881 - Béla Bartók, 1901 - Ed Begley, 1911 - Jack Ruby, 1918 - Howard Cosell, 1921 - Simone Signoret, 1922 - Eileen Ford, 1928 - Jim Lovell, 1932 - Gene Shalit, 1934 - Gloria Steinem, 1940 - Anita Bryant, 1942 - Aretha Franklin, 1943 - Paul Michael Glaser, 1946 - Stephen Hunter, 1947 - Elton John, 1948 - Bonnie Bedelia, 1965 - Sarah Jessica Parker, 1967 - Debi Thomas, 1982 - Danica Patrick and 1984 - Katharine McPhee.


----------



## intinst

3/25/12
steverandolph, JediMstr, joanne29, Tim K. Scott, alexajoy, homred, rockers810, 
Susie Bright, CDChristian, hotpinklimes, shadowbandit1, markmann45, basilia, 
Trinity Blacio, Griffin61, evette37, felecite50, Elizabeth Ann West & DianaTrees
The bearer may be small, but that's a great big 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY !
wish she's got from all of us!


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday March 26 is the 86th day of this leap year. There are 280 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*dugspurva, krisjackson, Digital Tempest, jomhenry18, omandam1, jasmine375, brenda104, DaciaOkely, AzaLeo, rafilb, InezHines, siovi, HopeNalid, JohnPereza63, MichaelSSEC, levi231, TobyT, cica8962, deka0593, puji5672, lona5672, tejo0101, rudi4456, icha2321, kwjeter, Selah March, UltraRob and montereywriter.*_

On this day:
1484 - William Caxton prints his translation of Aesop's Fables.
1971 - East Pakistan declares its independence from Pakistan to form People's Republic of Bangladesh. 
1997 - Thirty-nine bodies are found in the Heaven's Gate cult suicides.
1999 - A jury in Michigan finds Dr. Jack Kevorkian guilty of second-degree murder for administering a lethal injection to a terminally ill man.

Also born today:
1874 - Robert Frost, 1881 - Guccio Gucci, 1911 - Tennessee Williams, 1914 - William Westmoreland, 1916 - Sterling Hayden, 1919 - Strother Martin, 1930 - Sandra Day O'Connor, 1931 - Leonard Nimoy, 1934 - Alan Arkin, 1940 - James Caan, 1940 - Nancy Pelosi, 1943 - Bob Woodward, 1944 - Diana Ross, 1948 - Steven Tyler, 1949 - Vicki Lawrence, 1950 - Martin Short, 1960 - Jennifer Grey, 1968 - Kenny Chesney and 1985 - Keira Knightley.


----------



## intinst

3/26/12
dugspurva, krisjackson, Digital Tempest, jomhenry18, omandam1, jasmine375, 
brenda104, DaciaOkely, AzaLeo, rafilb, InezHines, siovi, HopeNalid, JohnPereza63, 
MichaelSSEC, levi231, TobyT, cica8962, deka0593,puji5672, lona5672, tejo0101, 
rudi4456, icha2321, kwjeter, Selah March, UltraRob & montereywriter
Hope it's a great day!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Those of you who are born on March 26th; Happy birthday and many more to look forward to....


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday March 27 is the 87th day of this leap year. There are 279 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to Linda Cannon-Mott.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Linda Cannon-Mott, delshin, Kristus412, frodolass, rebeccalerwill, mandab385, che262hen, melissa6705, jrores, cinder, shane_ and PeterSaenz.*_

On this day:
196 BC - Ptolemy V ascends to the throne of Egypt.
1851 - First reported sighting of the Yosemite Valley by Europeans.
1886 - Famous Apache warrior, Geronimo, surrenders to the U.S. Army, ending the main phase of the Apache Wars.
1915 - Typhoid Mary, the first healthy carrier of disease ever identified in the United States, is put in quarantine, where she would remain for the rest of her life.
1976 - The first 4.6 miles of the Washington Metro subway system opens.









Also born today:
1813 - Nathaniel Currier, 1899 - Gloria Swanson, 1917 - Cyrus Vance, 1924 - Sarah Vaughan, 1927 - Mstislav Rostropovich, 1931 - David Janssen, 1939 - Cale Yarborough, 1942 - Michael York, 1963 - Quentin Tarantino, 1970 - Mariah Carey, 1971 - Nathan Fillion and 1975 - Fergie.


----------



## intinst

3/27/12
Linda Cannon-Mott, delshin, Kristus412, frodolass, rebeccalerwill, cinder,
che262hen, melissa6705, jrores, shane_, mandab385 & PeterSaenz


----------



## intinst

3/28/12
sheltiemom, John Steinbeck, Patra, libros_lego, Don From VA, 
twcheney89, Barbi, nclejones, fadedrainbows, dans28, jhay28, 
caroline gerardo, SolaeDehvine, robertk328 & Lisa Bergren
It's your Birthday, try to enjoy it.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday March 28 is the 88th day of this leap year. There are 278 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*sheltiemom, John Steinbeck, Patra, libros_lego, Don From VA, twcheney89, Barbi, nclejones, fadedrainbows, dans28, jhay28, caroline gerardo, SolaeDehvine, robertk328 and Lisa Bergren.*_

On this day:
193 - Roman Emperor Pertinax is assassinated by Praetorian Guards, who then sell the throne in an auction to Didius Julianus.
845 - Paris is sacked by Viking raiders, probably under Ragnar Lodbrok, who collects a huge ransom in exchange for leaving.
1854 - Crimean War: France and Britain declare war on Russia.
1910 - Henri Fabre becomes the first person to fly a seaplane, the Fabre Hydravion, after taking off from a water runway near Martigues, France.








1930 - Constantinople and Angora change their names to Istanbul and Ankara.
1959 - The State Council of the People's Republic of China dissolves the Government of Tibet.
1990 - President George H. W. Bush posthumously awards Jesse Owens the Congressional Gold Medal.

Also born today:
1868 - Maxim Gorky, 1890 - Paul Whiteman, 1899 - August "Gussie" Anheuser Busch, Jr., 1905 - Marlin Perkins, 1910 - Jimmie Dodd, 1914 - Edmund Muskie, 1921 - Sir Dirk Bogarde, 1924 - Freddie Bartholomew, 1928 - Zbigniew Brzezinski, 1943 - Conchata Ferrell, 1944 - Ken Howard, 1948 - Dianne Wiest, 1955 - Reba McEntire, 1970 - Vince Vaughn, 1975 - Kate Gosselin, 1981 - Julia Stiles and 1986 - Lady Gaga.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday March 29 is the 89th day of the year. There are 277 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*SimonStern2, aaco, ny2ks, chrisgallizzi, kayci73, ecom, Janeth Derwitsch, loopydee, laidenmitt, miltonking, luisgates, GBard and snosler.*_

On this day:
1461 - Wars of the Roses: Battle of Towton - Edward of York defeats Queen Margaret to become King Edward IV of England.
1806 - Construction is authorized of the Great National Pike, better known as the Cumberland Road, becoming the first United States federal highway.
1849 - The United Kingdom annexes the Punjab.
1871 - The Royal Albert Hall is opened by Queen Victoria.








1886 - Dr. John Pemberton brews the first batch of Coca-Cola in a backyard in Atlanta, Georgia.
1911 - The M1911 .45 ACP pistol becomes the official U.S. Army side arm.








1951 - Ethel and Julius Rosenberg are convicted of conspiracy to commit espionage.

Also born today:
1790 - John Tyler, 1867 - Cy Young, 1899 - Lavrenty Beria, 1916 - Eugene McCarthy, 1918 - Pearl Bailey, 1918 - Sam Walton, 1937 - Billy Carter, 1943 - Eric Idle, 1943 - Sir John Major, 1944 - Denny McLain, 1956 - Kurt Thomas, 1957 - Christopher Lambert, 1964 - Elle Macpherson, 1965 - Jill Goodacre and 1968 - Lucy Lawless.


----------



## intinst

3/29/12
SimonStern2, aaco, ny2ks, chrisgallizzi, kayci73, Janeth Derwitsch, 
ecom, loopydee, laidenmitt, miltonking, luisgates, GBard & snosler
Hope it is a good one!


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday March 30 is the 90th day of the year. There are 276 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to Annalog.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Annalog, Marcthekindlefreak, buybacklinks, pdallen, RineeMartin, FlAiMt_J128, lizanygren, Lenstroh80 and VMartinez.*_

On this day:
1822 - The Florida Territory is created in the United States.
1867 - Alaska is purchased from Russia for $7.2 million, about 2 cent/acre ($4.19/km²), by United States Secretary of State William H. Seward.
1909 - The Queensboro Bridge opens, linking Manhattan and Queens.








1981 - President Ronald Reagan is shot in the chest outside a Washington, D.C., hotel by John Hinckley, Jr.

Also born today:
1746 - Francisco Goya, 1820 - Anna Sewell, 1853 - Vincent van Gogh, 1902 - Ted Heath, 1913 - Frankie Laine, 1919 - McGeorge Bundy, 1922 - Turhan Bey, 1930 - John Astin, 1937 - Warren Beatty, 1940 - Jerry Lucas, 1945 - Eric Clapton, 1957 - Paul Reiser, 1962 - MC Hammer, 1964 - Tracy Chapman, 1965 - Piers Morgan, 1968 - Celine Dion and 1979 - Norah Jones.


----------



## Annalog

Happy birthday to 
Marcthekindlefreak, buybacklinks, pdallen, RineeMartin, FlAiMt_J128, lizanygren, Lenstroh80, and VMartinez
You were born on a wonderful day!


----------



## Annalog

Thanks, Geoff! I see I share a birthday to another Anna: Anna Sewell - 1820


----------



## intinst

3/30/12
Marcthekindlefreak, buybacklinks, pdallen, RineeMartin, 
FlAiMt_J128, lizanygren, Lenstroh80 and VMartinez.
Happy Birthday!


----------



## intinst

3/30/12
Annalog
*Happy Birthday!*


----------



## geoffthomas

Right - she wrote Black Beauty.

And you also share it with a bunch of my favorite singers Celine Dion and Norah Jones and Tracey Chapman and one of my personal favorites, Eric Clapton.


----------



## Annalog

intinst said:


> 3/30/12
> Annalog
> *Happy Birthday!*


Thanks, Intinst!!!

If Mr. Miquetoast had a Super Hero identity, I think that is how he would look!


----------



## Annalog

geoffthomas said:


> Right - she wrote Black Beauty.
> 
> And you also share it with a bunch of my favorite singers Celine Dion and Norah Jones and Tracey Chapman and one of my personal favorites, Eric Clapton.


Yes.  _Black Beauty_ was one of the books I downloaded (I think from Feedbooks) during the 3 month KindleWatch (1/29/2008 - 02/28/2009). I read that book a few times while I was young and a couple times as an adult.

Eric Clapton brings back memories. I love listening to music and like to sing but no one likes to listen to me as I cannot stay in key. One of my sisters said that I was the only person she heard leave the key and come back. That is because I can hear that I am off and try to fix it. It just doesn't stay fixed.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday March 31 is the 91rst day of the year. There are 275 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*tecwritr, catsklgd1, meliatanaka3, rm663, Genaro Zamora, Brooke A. Sheehan and RGSanders.*_

On this day:
1492 - Queen Isabella of Castille issues the Alhambra decree, ordering her 150,000 Jewish subjects to convert to Christianity or face expulsion. 
1854 - Commodore Matthew Perry signs the Treaty of Kanagawa with the Japanese government, opening the ports of Shimoda and Hakodate to American trade.
1889 - The Eiffel Tower is officially opened.








1918 - Daylight saving time goes into effect in the United States for the first time.
1951 - Remington Rand delivers the first UNIVAC I computer to the United States Census Bureau.

Also born today:
1596 - René Descartes, 1685 - Johann Sebastian Bach, 1732 - Joseph Haydn, 1927 - César Chávez, 1928 - Gordie Howe, 1929 - Liz Claiborne, 1932 - John Jakes, 1934 - Richard Chamberlain, 1934 - Shirley Jones, 1935 - Herb Alpert, 1938 - Arthur B. Rubinstein, 1943 - Christopher Walken, 1945 - Gabe Kaplan, 1948 - Al Gore, 1948 - Rhea Perlman and 1971 - Ewan McGregor.


----------



## intinst

3/31/12
tecwritr, catsklgd1, meliatanaka3, rm663, 
Genaro Zamora, Brooke A. Sheehan & RGSanders
*Don't wait, go ahead and celebrate!*


----------



## geoffthomas

For Sunday, the 1rst of April:
April 1 is the 92nd day of the year. There are 274 days remaining until the end of the year. April 1 is most notable in many countries for being April Fools' Day.

Happy Birthday to:
_*kellyoz, dhcalva, wendyaguiza, Chicago Bob, lovingthe, Dlight, Alvasean, maeve1, chuelee143, shamrock04, bcwoods, Daniel Jackson, mariemccey2011, MrPaoloLevi28, MoebiusTripper, Daphne21 and Darke Conteur. *_

On this day:
286 - Emperor Diocletian elevates his general Maximian to co-emperor with the rank of Augustus and gives him control over the Western regions of the Roman Empire.
1826 - Samuel Morey patents the internal combustion engine.








1867 - Singapore becomes a British crown colony.
1891 - The Wrigley Company is founded in Chicago, Illinois.
1941 - A military coup in Iraq overthrows the regime of 'Abd al-Ilah and installs Rashid Ali as Prime Minister.
1957 - The BBC broadcasts the spaghetti tree hoax on its current affairs programme Panorama.








1976 - Apple Inc. is formed by Steve Jobs and Steve Wozniak.
1979 - Iran becomes an Islamic Republic by a 98% vote, officially overthrowing the Shah.

Others born this day:
1868 - Edmond Rostand, 1873 - Sergei Rachmaninoff, 1883 - Lon Chaney, Sr., 1885 - Wallace Beery, 1909 - Eddy Duchin, 1920 - Toshirō Mifune, 1922 - William Manchester, 1926 - Anne McCaffrey, 1929 - Jane Powell, 1932 - Debbie Reynolds, 1939 - Ali MacGraw and 1961 - Susan Boyle.


----------



## intinst

4/1/12
kellyoz, dhcalva, wendyaguiza, Chicago Bob, lovingthe, Dlight, Alvasean, 
maeve1, chuelee143, shamrock04, bcwoods, Daniel Jackson, mariemccey2011, 
MrPaoloLevi28, MoebiusTripper, Daphne21 & Darke Conteur 
Just slipping in a Happy Birthday wish to all of you!


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday April 2 is the 93rd day of the year There are 273 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to David 'Half-Orc' Dalglish.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Shizu, JimJ (26), Italiahaircolor, David 'Half-Orc' Dalglish, wsophia37, Laura Stamps, genne1, iratris, Esther7, Straker, tomela72, ahmadferi, Allysa, Jason Halstead, AlleyGator, Doug DePew, ebookeditingpro, LexiJ and Duru.*_

On this day:
1513 - Spanish explorer Juan Ponce de León first sights land in what is now Florida.
1902 - "Electric Theatre", the first full-time movie theater in the United States, opens in Los Angeles, California.
1930 - After the mysterious death of Empress Zewditu, Haile Selassie is proclaimed emperor of Ethiopia.
1973 - Launch of the LexisNexis computerized legal research service.
1982 - Falklands War: Argentina invades the Falkland Islands.

Also born today:
742 - Charlemagne, 1725 - Giacomo Casanova, 1805 - Hans Christian Andersen, 1840 - Émile Zola, 1875 - Walter Chrysler, 1908 - Buddy Ebsen, 1914 - Sir Alec Guinness, 1920 - Jack Webb, 1939 - Marvin Gaye, 1940 - Penelope Keith, 1945 - Linda Hunt and 1947 - Emmylou Harris.


----------



## intinst

4/2/12
Shizu, JimJ, Italiahaircolor, wsophia37, Laura Stamps, genne1, 
iratris, Esther7, Straker, tomela72, ahmadferi, Allysa, Jason 
Halstead, AlleyGator, Doug DePew, ebookeditingpro, LexiJ & Duru
Happy Birthday!


----------



## intinst

4/2/12
Happy Birthday
David 'Half-Orc' Dalglish








Sorry, David this cake was the best i could do.
You might be surprised at how few "Orc" themed
birthday cake pictures are out there. ​


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday April 3 is the 94th day of the year. There are 272 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Lynn ODell, whiterab, Felisa, tdodson, daus6389, Sean Ellis, Zungha, WilliamVitka, Hadley1110, jaloru95 and fpharaoh.*_

On this day:
1860 - The first successful United States Pony Express run from Saint Joseph, Missouri to Sacramento, California begins.








1882 - American Old West: Jesse James is killed by Robert Ford.
1895 - Trial of the libel case instigated by Oscar Wilde begins, eventually resulting in his imprisonment on charges of homosexuality.
1948 - President Harry S. Truman signs the Marshall Plan, authorizing $5 billion in aid for 16 countries.
1981 - The Osborne 1, the first successful portable computer, is unveiled at the West Coast Computer Faire in San Francisco.









Also born today:
1783 - Washington Irving, 1822 - Edward Everett Hale, 1893 - Leslie Howard, 1898 - George Jessel, 1898 - Henry Luce, 1924 - Doris Day, 1924 - Marlon Brando, 1926 - Gus Grissom, 1930 - Helmut Kohl, 1941 - Jan Berry, 1942 - Marsha Mason, 1942 - Wayne Newton, 1944 - Tony Orlando, 1958 - Alec Baldwin, 1959 - David Hyde Pierce, 1961 - Eddie Murphy, 1971 - Picabo Street and 1972 - Jennie Garth.


----------



## intinst

4/3/12
Lynn ODell, whiterab, Felisa, tdodson, daus6389, Sean Ellis, 
Zungha, WilliamVitka, Hadley1110, jaloru95 & fpharaoh
Hope all of you can stay out of hot water on your birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday April 4 is the 95th day of the year. There are 271 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Dazlyn, lovehummingbirds, RichG, billy9071, genacontreras, karryle01, phyllis01, librogeek, valerieturgeon12, janebrown1982, XeniaWeasley, davidreyes485, VegasDivorceGuy, SpaceTrace, steson75, steson1975, p3rsonal, Best96, Best65, Cableinternet, vindroAdam, avatar28, fra6ile2, cablenetserv, davidbray174, mercianroofing, Internettv, dealsoncomcast, cablepromo, comcast2play, VeniceMeyer, bdebsib7, richard12, richardc, carlosbieber897, frankballard258, ernestoham369, samantha198604, marellio12, Limesat-ultra1, ArtsTear, miljack12, JediFan, PinkTiger, morosn12, harsmit12, onedot3, charlsgy, GraceDMartinez, WilliamKConley, WilliamJMccoy, bcbc005, NormanMHutchins, LanasLLeak, PatriciaCWatson, LisaJSyverson, LynnKGray, StevenSNottin, sstewart7845, ThomasJEdmond, phillipuribe, SueannMHill, DonaBRohrer, roxiewest47, KimberlyMHicks, abdulwaheed, Kanisha04, caroline135, Cherokee Mike, biztosito, susanash786, frothozone, PfoxPub, Jess03, jelai, adorasendotto, LibbyAllen, archonaraysen, wahidjib, Thea092, kavinsoun, banjonrichr, paulmikesss, seanne34k2, oliviat04, bobsandlers, CherryHeart, VanessaS1, Stephanie Poscente, mikany88, acunnings30s, drseuss77, coffetable, bwlinker32, arialburnz, norton87u, Sana, Cr360, jthan003, pinefurni10, wardrobes0, AmandaBixby and JennJill Designs.*_

On this day:
1581 - Francis Drake is knighted for completing a circumnavigation of the world.
1812 - U.S. President James Madison enacts a ninety-day embargo on trade with the United Kingdom.
1873 - The Kennel Club is founded, the oldest and first official registry of purebred dogs in the world.
1964 - The Beatles occupy the top five positions on the Billboard Hot 100 pop chart.
1968 - Martin Luther King, Jr. is assassinated by James Earl Ray at a motel in Memphis, Tennessee.
1975 - Microsoft is founded as a partnership between Bill Gates and Paul Allen in Albuquerque, New Mexico
1994 - Marc Andreessen and Jim Clark found Netscape Communications Corporation under the name "Mosaic Communications Corporation".

Also born today:
1853 - Tad Lincoln, 1895 - Arthur Murray, 1906 - John Cameron Swayze, 1913 - Frances Langford, 1913 - Muddy Waters, 1922 - Elmer Bernstein, 1924 - Gil Hodges, 1928 - Maya Angelou, 1932 - Anthony Perkins, 1942 - Kitty Kelley, 1944 - Craig T. Nelson, 1965 - Robert Downey, Jr., 1966 - Nancy McKeon, 1973 - David Blaine, 1979 - Heath Ledger and 1991 - Jamie Lynn Spears.


----------



## intinst

4/4/12
Dazlyn, lovehummingbirds, RichG, billy9071, genacontreras, karryle01, phyllis01, librogeek, 
valerieturgeon12, janebrown1982, XeniaWeasley, davidreyes485, VegasDivorceGuy, SpaceTrace, 
steson75, steson1975, p3rsonal, Best96, Best65, Cableinternet, vindroAdam, avatar28, fra6ile2, 
cablenetserv, davidbray174, mercianroofing, Internettv, dealsoncomcast, cablepromo, comcast2play,
VeniceMeyer, bdebsib7, richard12, richardc, carlosbieber897, frankballard258, ernestoham369, 
samantha198604, marellio12, Limesat-ultra1, ArtsTear, miljack12, JediFan, PinkTiger, morosn12, 
harsmit12, onedot3, charlsgy, GraceDMartinez, WilliamKConley, WilliamJMccoy, bcbc005, 
NormanMHutchins, LanasLLeak, PatriciaCWatson, LisaJSyverson, LynnKGray, StevenSNottin, 
sstewart7845, ThomasJEdmond, phillipuribe, SueannMHill, DonaBRohrer, roxiewest47, KimberlyMHicks,
abdulwaheed, Kanisha04, caroline135, Cherokee Mike, biztosito, susanash786, frothozone, PfoxPub, 
Jess03, jelai, adorasendotto, LibbyAllen, archonaraysen, wahidjib, Thea092, kavinsoun, banjonrichr, 
paulmikesss, seanne34k2, oliviat04, bobsandlers, CherryHeart, VanessaS1, Stephanie Poscente, 
mikany88, acunnings30s, drseuss77, coffetable, bwlinker32, arialburnz, norton87u, Sana, Cr360, 
jthan003, pinefurni10, wardrobes0, AmandaBixby & JennJill Designs
It's your Birthday? That brings a smile to our faces.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday April 5 is the 96th day of the year. There are 270 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to Edward C. Patterson.

Happy Birthday to:
_*akw4572, Edward C. Patterson, seo-company, cutehamilton5, trial16forum, EsteeLauder, Tazz32, taberjenny, ellainetate, ashlyharry, kaye.fatima, kattyava, emiekaye, Paper Tiger, samantha12, judyanot, jannetjacky, marisbrown, alicetrava, aileenava, aprilalms, appletrava, ashlytrava, kimmaba, cindytrava, aimysilva, stellaandam, sandysuan, dyanluke, aliabruke, paulawela, andimorie, mikee36, moriebrenda, thomas67, karolbade, Indigo_05, brendasheffer, andreasaura, Sam83, danahfrias and kmriad.*_

On this day:
1614 - In Virginia, Native American Pocahontas marries English colonist John Rolfe.
1722 - The Dutch explorer Jacob Roggeveen discovers Easter Island.
1955 - Winston Churchill resigns as Prime Minister of the United Kingdom.
1976 - In the People's Republic of China, the April Fifth Movement leads to the Tiananmen incident, triggered by the death of Premier Zhou Enlai.

Also born today:
1588 - Thomas Hobbes, 1769 - Sir Thomas Hardy, 1827 - Joseph Lister, 1856 - Booker T. Washington, 1900 - Spencer Tracy, 1901 - Melvyn Douglas, 1908 - Bette Davis, 1916 - Gregory Peck, 1922 - Gale Storm, 1933 - Frank Gorshin, 1937 - Colin Powell, 1941 - Michael Moriarty and 1943 - Max Gail.


----------



## intinst

4/5/12
akw4572, Edward C. Patterson, seo-company, cutehamilton5, trial16forum, 
EsteeLauder, Tazz32, taberjenny, ellainetate, ashlyharry, kaye.fatima, kattyava, 
emiekaye, Paper Tiger, samantha12, judyanot, jannetjacky, marisbrown, 
alicetrava, aileenava, aprilalms, appletrava, ashlytrava, kimmaba, cindytrava, 
aimysilva, stellaandam, sandysuan, dyanluke, aliabruke, paulawela, andimorie, 
mikee36, moriebrenda, thomas67, karolbade, Indigo_05, brendasheffer, 
andreasaura, Sam83, danahfrias & kmriad
Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday April 6 is the 97th day of the year. There are 269 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*sherylb, NickAldo1, Mojahr, roynelson123, oraapps7, Zypher15, ellaine, camille_11, mylene_25, michelle_5, angelina_1, Reinaleawismith1, Alanboy, Matt Larkin and Michael J Findley.*_

On this day:
1250 - Seventh Crusade: Ayyubids of Egypt capture King Louis IX of France in the Battle of Fariskur.
1327 - The poet Petrarch first sees his idealized love, Laura, in the church of Saint Clare in Avignon.
1652 - At the Cape of Good Hope, Dutch sailor Jan van Riebeeck establishes a resupply camp that eventually becomes Cape Town.
1808 - John Jacob Astor incorporates the American Fur Company, that would eventually make him America's first millionaire.
1896 - In Athens, the opening of the first modern Olympic Games is celebrated, 1,500 years after the original games are banned by Roman Emperor Theodosius I.
1909 - Robert Peary and Matthew Henson reach the North Pole.
1919 - Mohandas Karamchand Gandhi orders a general strike.
1947 - The first Tony Awards are presented for theatrical achievement.
1998 - Travelers Group announces an agreement to undertake the $76 billion merger between Travelers and Citicorp, and the merger is completed on October 8, of that year, forming Citibank.

Also born today:
1483 - Raphael, 1671 - Jean-Baptiste Rousseau, 1884 - Walter Huston, 1892 - Donald Wills Douglas, Sr., 1892 - Lowell Thomas, 1929 - Joi Lansing, 1937 - Merle Haggard, 1938 - Roy Thinnes, 1952 - Marilu Henner, 1955 - Blind Mississippi Morris and 1976 - Candace Cameron Bure.


----------



## intinst

4/6/12
sherylb, NickAldo1, Mojahr, roynelson123, oraapps7, Zypher15, 
ellaine, camille_11, mylene_25, michelle_5, angelina_1, 
Reinaleawismith1, Alanboy, Matt Larkin & Michael J Findley
*Hope you all find a very Happy Birthday!*


----------



## sherylb

Thank You!!!!!


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, April 7 is the 98th day of the year. There are 268 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*LaraAmber, ashleefrey7, eddiejohnson1234, shanejohnson123470, andrejohnson12335, davejohnson12346, davidhoffman05, fallonbr996, bonzi, kurobe, PRJordan, agrouze07, frankiemorrison, E. S. Lark, Bazinga and samuelhawk.*_

On this day:
451 - Attila the Hun sacks the town of Metz and attacks other cities in Gaul.
1724 - Premiere performance of Johann Sebastian Bach's St John Passion BWV 245 at St. Nicholas Church, Leipzig.
1827 - John Walker, an English chemist, sells the first friction match that he had invented the previous year.
1922 - Teapot Dome scandal: United States Secretary of the Interior leases Teapot Dome petroleum reserves in Wyoming.
1964 - IBM announces the System/360.
1967 - Film critic Roger Ebert published his very first film review in the Chicago Sun-Times.
1969 - The Internet's symbolic birth date: publication of RFC 1.

Also born today:
1506 - Francis Xavier, 1770 - William Wordsworth, 1860 - Will Keith Kellogg, 1893 - Allen Dulles, 1897 - Walter Winchell, 1908 - Percy Faith, 1915 - Billie Holiday, 1915 - Henry Kuttner, 1920 - Ravi Shankar, 1928 - James Garner, 1931 - Daniel Ellsberg, 1939 - Francis Ford Coppola, 1939 - Sir David Frost, 1949 - John Oates, 1954 - Jackie Chan and 1964 - Russell Crowe.


----------



## intinst

4/7/12
LaraAmber, ashleefrey7, eddiejohnson1234, shanejohnson123470, andrejohnson12335,
davejohnson12346, davidhoffman05, fallonbr996, bonzi, kurobe, PRJordan, agrouze07,
frankiemorrison, E. S. Lark, Bazinga & samuelhawk








Don't argue with nature!
Hope it is a good one!​


----------



## geoffthomas

Easter Sunday April 8 is the 99th day of the year. There are 267 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*arshield, Lizzy, toogeeky4u, chocochibi, adenjeff142, mrskb, paultimpson57, Eternal_Naturist and Maryhc67.*_

On this day:
217 - Roman Emperor Caracalla is assassinated (and succeeded) by his Praetorian Guard prefect, Marcus Opellius Macrinus.
1093 - The new Winchester Cathedral is dedicated by Walkelin.
1820 - The Venus de Milo is discovered on the Aegean island of Melos.
1913 - The 17th Amendment to the United States Constitution, requiring direct election of Senators, becomes law.

Also born today:
1892 - Mary Pickford, 1912 - Sonja Henie, 1918 - Betty Ford, 1938 - Kofi Annan, 1961 - Richard Hatch, 1963 - Julian Lennon and 1981 - Taylor Kitsch.


----------



## intinst

4/8/12
arshield, Lizzy, toogeeky4u, chocochibi, adenjeff142, 
mrskb, paultimpson57, Eternal_Naturist & Maryhc67
Take a walk on the wild side 
for your birthday this year!


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday April 9 is the 100th day of the year. There are 266 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Basketmaker Amy, Maebnus, mzbull, Butterfly71, tdmsu, Martel47, Alessia_Brio, JacquelineDTrottier, imee107, HadesRen3, Atmcbom, ameliafarlin, STOHara, Lesley A. Diehl, Thomas2011, Amanda2011, nicholasdenmon and K.A. Hunter.*_

On this day:
1585 - The expedition organised by Sir Walter Raleigh departs England for Roanoke Island (now in North Carolina) to establish the Roanoke Colony.
1682 - Robert Cavelier de La Salle discovers the mouth of the Mississippi River, claims it for France and names it Louisiana.
1865 - Robert E. Lee surrenders the Army of Northern Virginia (26,765 troops) to Ulysses S. Grant at Appomattox Courthouse, Virginia, effectively ending the war.
1939 - Marian Anderson sings at the Lincoln Memorial, after being refused permission to an integrated audience at the Daughters of the American Revolution's Constitution Hall.
1968 - Funeral of Martin Luther King, Jr.
1969 - The first British-built Concorde 002 makes its maiden flight from Filton to RAF Fairford.








2005 - Charles, Prince of Wales marries Camilla Parker Bowles in a civil ceremony at Windsor's Guildhall.

Also born today:
1898 - Paul Robeson, 1903 - Ward Bond, 1919 - J. Presper Eckert, 1926 - Hugh Hefner, 1932 - Carl Perkins, 1933 - Jean-Paul Belmondo, 1933 - Fern Michaels, 1937 - Marty Krofft, 1942 - Brandon De Wilde, 1954 - Dennis Quaid, 1964 - Margaret Peterson Haddix, 1965 - Mark Pellegrino, 1966 - Cynthia Nixon, 1979 - Keshia Knight Pulliam, 1990 - Kristen Stewart and 2000 - Jackie Evancho.


----------



## intinst

4/9/12
Basketmaker Amy, Maebnus, mzbull, Butterfly71, tdmsu, 
Martel47,Alessia_Brio, JacquelineDTrottier, imee107, HadesRen3,
Atmcbom, ameliafarlin, STOHara, Lesley A. Diehl, Thomas2011, 
Amanda2011, nicholasdenmon & K.A. Hunter
Have a Wild and Wooly Happy Birthday all of you!


----------



## intinst

4/10/12
jgbex, NtheSouth, gulmabihan, andrew001, kittsreal, 
shellyharper01, lenine18, J H Sked, Macy44, primel4, 
kimcarney, Angeluz & horsebreaker53
Happy Birthday all and don't forget to
blow out the candles on your steak cake!


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday April 10 is the 101st day of the year. There are 265 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*jgbex, NtheSouth, gulmabihan, andrew001, kittsreal, shellyharper01, lenine18, J H Sked, Macy44, primel4, kimcarney, Angeluz and horsebreaker53.*_

On this day:
837 - Halley's Comet and Earth experienced their closest approach to one another when their separating distance equalled 0.0342 AU (3.2 million miles).
1858 - After the original Big Ben, a 14.5 tonne bell for the Palace of Westminster had cracked during testing, it is recast into the current 13.76 tonne bell by Whitechapel Bell Foundry.








1864 - Archduke Maximilian of Habsburg is proclaimed emperor of Mexico during the French intervention in Mexico.
1874 - The first Arbor Day is celebrated in Nebraska.
1912 - The Titanic leaves port in Southampton, England for her first and only voyage.
1919 - Mexican Revolution leader Emiliano Zapata is ambushed and shot dead by government forces in Morelos.
1925 - The Great Gatsby by F. Scott Fitzgerald is first published in New York City, by Charles Scribner's Sons.

Also born today:
1794 - Matthew C. Perry, 1796 - James "Jim" Bowie, 1847 - Joseph Pulitzer, 1903 - Clare Boothe Luce, 1911 - Martin Denny, 1915 - Harry Morgan, 1921 - Chuck Connors, 1929 - Max von Sydow, 1932 - Omar Sharif, 1936 - John Madden, 1938 - Don Meredith, 1952 - Steven Seagal, 1984 - Mandy Moore and 1988 - Haley Joel Osment.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday April 11 is the 102nd day of the year. There are 264 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*agnesfalk, p161i8il, p261i9ka, maria22, zyrelnorwood, agustin24, sanfordpickett, littleazrael, SwagerCarlton13, leecarroll45, terrymu44 and vwaldeck.*_

On this day:
1689 - William III and Mary II are crowned as joint sovereigns of Britain.
1727 - Premiere of Johann Sebastian Bach's St Matthew Passion BWV 244b at the St. Thomas Church, Leipzig.
1868 - Former Shogun Tokugawa Yoshinobu surrenders Edo Castle to Imperial forces, marking the end of the Tokugawa shogunate.








1945 - American forces liberate the Buchenwald concentration camp.
1976 - The Apple I is created.

Also born today:
145 - Septimius Severus, 1893 - Dean Acheson, 1907 - Paul Douglas, 1928 - Ethel Kennedy, 1932 - Joel Grey, 1939 - Louise Lasser and 1987 - Joss Stone.


----------



## intinst

4/11/12
agnesfalk, p161i8il, p261i9ka, maria22, zyrelnorwood, sanfordpickett, 
agustin24, littleazrael, SwagerCarlton13, leecarroll45, terrymu44 & vwaldeck


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday April 12 is the 103rd day of the year. There are 263 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*kdawna, ChatNoir, miccunig7, peardley564, bryphili12, Alvin3Cowell, ernest33, kelmart11, PhillyGuy, reijoh12, jorest12, donme12, hoyjo12, henmi12, alisonmiller38, domars12, alvgre12, emilyf12, felgam12, samraim2, techWHAM, utahoboe, firebird12, lonwill12, stebour12, neciaphoenix, rachelsholiday, Kalen ODonnell and toadhall.*_

On this day:
1204 - The Crusaders of the Fourth Crusade breach the walls of Constantinople and enter the city, which they completely occupy the following day.
1633 - The formal inquest of Galileo Galilei by the Inquisition begins.








1934 - The strongest surface wind gust in the world at 231 mph, is measured on the summit of Mount Washington, New Hampshire.
1955 - The polio vaccine, developed by Dr. Jonas Salk, is declared safe and effective.

Also born today:
1777 - Henry Clay, 1932 - Tiny Tim, 1940 - Herbie Hancock, 1947 - Tom Clancy, 1947 - David Letterman, 1949 - Scott Turow, 1950 - David Cassidy, 1956 - Andy García, 1957 - Vince Gill, 1971 - Shannen Doherty, 1979 - Claire Danes and 1987 - Brooklyn Decker.


----------



## intinst

4/12/12
kdawna, ChatNoir, miccunig7, peardley564, bryphili12, Alvin3Cowell, 
ernest33, kelmart11, PhillyGuy, reijoh12, jorest12, donme12, hoyjo12, 
henmi12, alisonmiller38, domars12, alvgre12, emilyf12, felgam12, 
samraim2, techWHAM, utahoboe, firebird12, lonwill12, stebour12, 
neciaphoenix, rachelsholiday, Kalen ODonnell & toadhall
We are celebrating your birthday in a big way!


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday April 13 is the 104th day of the year. There are 262 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*BookBinder, KayakerNC, sparrowlight, Brindee13, Courtney_Conant, Vanessa Linna, maeann, grincole07, titi6869, chris41336 and davidestesbooks.*_

On this day:
1204 - Constantinople falls to the Crusaders of the Fourth Crusade, temporarily ending the Byzantine Empire.
1742 - George Frideric Handel's oratorio Messiah makes its world-premiere in Dublin, Ireland.
1796 - The first elephant ever seen in the United States arrives from India.
1861 - American Civil War: Fort Sumter surrenders to Confederate forces.
1902 - James C. Penney opens his first store in Kemmerer, Wyoming.
1943 - The Jefferson Memorial is dedicated in Washington, D.C., on the 123th anniversary of Thomas Jefferson's birth.








1997 - Tiger Woods becomes the youngest golfer to win the Masters Tournament.

Also born today:
1570 - Guy Fawkes, 1743 - Thomas Jefferson, 1852 - F.W. Woolworth, 1866 - Butch Cassidy, 1909 - Eudora Welty, 1919 - Howard Keel, 1919 - Madalyn Murray O'Hair, 1923 - Don Adams, 1939 - Paul Sorvino, 1950 - Ron Perlman, 1963 - Garry Kasparov and 1970 - Rick Schroder.


----------



## intinst

4/13/12
BookBinder, KayakerNC, sparrowlight, Brindee13, 
Courtney_Conant, Vanessa Linna, maeann, grincole07, 
titi6869, chris41336 & davidestesbooks
Hope you enjoy your birthday, too!


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday April 14 is the 105th day of the year. There are 261 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Jacqdenco, SimonWood, jonasramas23, gracebeck341, plantronicsd975, kathpless1989, RochellFDNZ, sam.mark, Angelinamdz, jwantheron, nicholai, Robert Hall, doreenmdz, yycien, matthwsm01, caitlin05, HildaC14, GrundJ1, sonya5621, StevePoling, Eliseo Mauas Pinto, bethtysall, DennisLively an kenk.*_

On this day:
70 - Siege of Jerusalem: Titus, son of emperor Vespasian, surrounds the Jewish capital, with four Roman legions. 
1205 - Battle of Adrianople between Bulgarians and Crusaders.
1828 - Noah Webster copyrights the first edition of his dictionary.
1860 - The first Pony Express rider reaches Sacramento, California.
1865 - U.S. President Abraham Lincoln is assassinated in Ford's Theatre by John Wilkes Booth.








1912 - The British passenger liner RMS Titanic hits an iceberg in the North Atlantic at 11:40pm. The ship sinks the following morning with the loss of 1,517 lives.
1939 - The Grapes of Wrath, by American author John Steinbeck is first published by the Viking Press.
2003 - The Human Genome Project is completed with 99% of the human genome sequenced to an accuracy of 99.99%.

Also born today:
1629 - Christiaan Huygens, 1889 - Arnold Joseph Toynbee, 1904 - Sir John Gielgud, 1925 - Rod Steiger, 1932 - Loretta Lynn, 1936 - Frank Serpico, 1941 - Julie Christie, 1941 - Pete Rose, 1966 - Greg Maddux, 1968 - Anthony Michael Hall,1973 - Adrien Brody, 1977 - Sarah Michelle Gellar and 1996 - Abigail Breslin.


----------



## intinst

4/14/12
Jacqdenco, SimonWood, jonasramas23, gracebeck341, plantronicsd975, 
kathpless1989, RochellFDNZ, sam.mark, Angelinamdz, jwantheron, nicholai, 
Robert Hall, doreenmdz, yycien, matthwsm01, caitlin05, HildaC14, GrundJ1, 
sonya5621, StevePoling, Eliseo Mauas Pinto, bethtysall, DennisLively & kenk
Don't want to monkey around so we'll come right out and say,
Hope you have a Roaring good Birthday!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Happy birthday to all those born on April 14....


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday April 15 is the 106th day of the year. There are 260 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to Addie.

Happy Birthday to:
_*cj, woodyas, Addie, Rojer12, alicegrnt55, mihai7851, gabyc457, isteinz8, Cal_Noble, beasten23, TheRaymondMRose, nuclearjksnk4kH, JTrudge, IvanGrier, naaPatkonTrak3h, fietad4Oo and ahsii9Aeh.*_

On this day:
1755 - Samuel Johnson's A Dictionary of the English Language is published in London.
1892 - The General Electric Company is formed. 
1920 - Two security guards are murdered during a robbery in South Braintree, Massachusetts. Anarchists Sacco and Vanzetti would be convicted of and executed for the crime, amid much controversy.
1923 - Insulin becomes generally available for use by people with diabetes.
1924 - Rand McNally publishes its first road atlas.
1947 - Jackie Robinson debuts for the Brooklyn Dodgers, breaking baseball's color line.

Also born today:
1452 - Leonardo da Vinci, 1642 - Suleiman II, 1841 - Joseph E. Seagram, 1843 - Henry James, 1916 - Alfred S. Bloomingdale, 1917 - Hans Conried, 1922 - Michael Ansara, 1924 - Sir Neville Marriner, 1933 - Elizabeth Montgomery, 1939 - Claudia Cardinale, 1951 - Heloise, 1959 - Emma Thompson, 1982 - Seth Rogen and 1990 - Emma Watson.


----------



## intinst

4/15/12
cj, woodyas, Addie, Rojer12, alicegrnt55, mihai7851, gabyc457, 
isteinz8, Cal_Noble, beasten23, TheRaymondMRose, nuclearjksnk4kH, 
JTrudge, IvanGrier, naaPatkonTrak3h, fietad4Oo & ahsii9Aeh
HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday April 16 is the 107th day of the year. There are 259 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*r0b0d0c, swedishdad, Starship Avalon, LakishaDorton, pensioni, tneighbors and RickNovy.*_

On this day:
1178 BC - The calculated date of the Greek king Odysseus' return home from the Trojan War.
73 - Masada, a Jewish fortress, falls to the Romans after several months of siege, ending the Jewish Revolt.
1881 - In Dodge City, Kansas, Bat Masterson fights his last gun battle.
1941 - Bob Feller of the Cleveland Indians throws the only Opening Day no-hitter in the history of Major League Baseball, beating the Chicago White Sox 1-0.
1962 - Walter Cronkite takes over as the lead news anchor of the CBS Evening News, during which time he would become "the most trusted man in America".

Also born today:
1867 - Wilbur Wright, 1889 - Charlie Chaplin, 1921 - Peter Ustinov, 1924 - Henry Mancini, 1927 - Edie Adams, 1930 - Herbie Mann, 1935 - Bobby Vinton, 1939 - Dusty Springfield, 1947 - Kareem Abdul-Jabbar, 1954 - Ellen Barkin, 1963 - Jimmy Osmond, 1965 - Jon Cryer and 1971 - Selena.


----------



## intinst

4/16/12
r0b0d0c, swedishdad, Starship Avalon, LakishaDorton, pensioni, tneighbors & RickNovy
Hope your day is everything you want it to be...with sprinkles on top!


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday April 17 is the 108th day of the year. There are 258 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*thomashton, bkworm8it, katrayher, aomtg, Teresa Burrell, 1stboard, chabbylittle02, Rylie5, hmadkins, w0rdvirus, pandorapoikilos, Keith Houghton and Michael_Pierce.*_

On this day:
1397 - Geoffrey Chaucer tells the Canterbury Tales for the first time at the court of Richard II.
1521 - Trial of Martin Luther over his teachings begins during the assembly of the Diet of Worms.
1524 - Giovanni da Verrazzano reaches New York harbor.
1961 - Bay of Pigs Invasion: A group of CIA financed and trained Cuban exiles lands at the Bay of Pigs in Cuba with the aim of ousting Fidel Castro.
1964 - Ford Mustang is introduced to the North American market.









Also born today:
1741 - Samuel Chase, 1837 - J. P. Morgan, 1896 - Señor Wences, 1897 - Thornton Wilder, 1918 - William Holden, 1923 - Harry Reasoner, 1951 - Olivia Hussey, 1972 - Jennifer Garner, 1974 - Victoria Beckham and 1985 - Rooney Mara.


----------



## intinst

4/17/12
thomashton, bkworm8it, katrayher, aomtg, Teresa Burrell, 
1stboard, chabbylittle02, Rylie5, hmadkins, w0rdvirus, 
pandorapoikilos, Keith Houghton & Michael_Pierce
CELEBRATE!


----------



## bkworm8it

Thanks Geoff & Intinst for the birthday wishes.  I think out of all those above I'll take the Ford Mustang, even if it's 4 years older than me  !!!!


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday April 18 is the 109th day of the year. There are 257 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*brianspaeth, danielfields12, yefeng787, dawifey2007, Hailey0D, zngrutchfield04, Mr James Hoper, Saffina Desforges, vergildabbs, edyssa02, Bonnie Toews and chloe777.*_

On this day:
1775 - American Revolution: The British advancement by sea begins; Paul Revere and other riders warn the countryside of the troop movements.
1912 - The Cunard liner RMS Carpathia brings 705 survivors from the RMS Titanic to New York City.
1923 - Yankee Stadium, "The House that Ruth Built", opens.
1930 - BBC Radio announces that there is no news on that day.

Also born today:
1480 - Lucrezia Borgia, 1857 - Clarence Darrow, 1882 - Leopold Stokowski, 1918 - Tony Mottola, 1946 - Hayley Mills, 1947 - James Woods, 1961 - Jane Leeves, 1963 - Conan O'Brien, 1967 - Maria Bello, 1976 - Melissa Joan Hart and 1979 - Kourtney Kardashian.


----------



## intinst

4/18/12
brianspaeth, danielfields12, yefeng787, dawifey2007, 
Hailey0D, zngrutchfield04, Mr James Hoper, Saffina Desforges, 
vergildabbs, edyssa02, Bonnie Toews & chloe777
*Happy Birthday!*


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday April 19 is the 110th day of the year. There are 256 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Shara, bevie125, accent1088, Bunknee, brookskelly858, amauriced, S.A. Mulraney, Sachula, Alondo, SarahB and Matt Bracken.*_

On this day:
1770 - Marie Antoinette marries Louis XVI in a proxy wedding.
1892 - Charles Duryea claims to have driven the first automobile in the United States, in Springfield, Massachusetts.








1943 - Bicycle Day - Swiss chemist Dr. Albert Hofmann deliberately takes LSD for the first time.
1956 - Actress Grace Kelly marries Prince Rainier of Monaco.
1987 - The Simpsons premieres as a short cartoon on The Tracey Ullman Show.








1995 - The Alfred P. Murrah Federal Building in Oklahoma City, Oklahoma, USA, is bombed, killing 168.

Also born today:
1877 - Ole Evinrude, 1903 - Eliot Ness, 1925 - Hugh O'Brian, 1933 - Jayne Mansfield, 1935 - Dudley Moore, 1937 - Elinor Donahue, 1946 - Tim Curry, 1962 - Al Unser, Jr., 1963 - Valerie Plame, 1968 - Ashley Judd, 1979 - Kate Hudson and 1987 - Maria Sharapova.


----------



## intinst

4/19/12
Shara, bevie125, accent1088, Bunknee, brookskelly858, 
amauriced, S.A. Mulraney, Sachula, Alondo, SarahB Matt Bracken
Hope you all have plenty of 
reasons to grin on your birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday April 20 is the 111th day of the year. There are 255 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Marty, Chris J. Randolph, J.R.Tate, erinwatson, colinrichards, Kimberly Spencer, ktrump78, irwan2198 and KCHawkings.*_

On this day:
1653 - Oliver Cromwell dissolves the Rump Parliament.
1810 - The Governor of Caracas declares independence from Spain.
1828 - René Caillié becomes the first non-Muslim to enter Timbouctou.
1902 - Pierre and Marie Curie refine radium chloride.
1926 - Western Electric and Warner Bros. announce Vitaphone, a process to add sound to film.
1972 - Apollo 16, commanded by John Young, lands on the moon.








1978 - Korean Air Flight 902 is shot down by the Soviet Union.
1999 - Eric Harris and Dylan Klebold kill 13 people and injure 24 others before committing suicide at Columbine High School in Jefferson County, Colorado.
2008 - Danica Patrick wins the Indy Japan 300 becoming the first female driver in history to win an Indy car race.
2010 - The Deepwater Horizon oil well explodes in the Gulf of Mexico, killing twelve workers and beginning an oil spill that would last six months.

Also born today:
1808 - Emperor Napoleon III, 1893 - Harold Lloyd, 1908 - Lionel Hampton, 1923 - Tito Puente, 1924 - Nina Foch, 1927 - Phil Hill, 1937 - George Takei, 1941 - Ryan O'Neal, 1945 - Steve Spurrier, 1949 - Jessica Lange, 1951 - Luther Vandross, 1961 - Don Mattingly, 1972 - Carmen Electra and 1983 - Miranda Kerr.


----------



## intinst

4/20/12
Marty, Chris J. Randolph, J.R.Tate, erinwatson, colinrichards, 
Kimberly Spencer, ktrump78, irwan2198 & KCHawkings
Hope you have a great day 
without too much going on!


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday April 21 is the 112th day of the year. There are 254 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Lalaboobaby, saleena, sommers1966, philvan, ghilly, Tmes4, TerryDarc, samuelson56, Marie August, MJFredrick and David J Perry.*_

On this day:
753 BC - Romulus and Remus founded Rome (traditional date).
1509 - Henry VIII ascends the throne of England on the death of his father, Henry VII.
1952 - Secretary's Day (now Administrative Professionals' Day) is first celebrated.
1962 - The Seattle World's Fair (Century 21 Exposition) opens. It is the first World's Fair in the United States since World War II.
1989 - Tiananmen Square Protests of 1989: In Beijing, around 100,000 students gather in Tiananmen Square to commemorate Chinese reform leader Hu Yaobang.

Also born today:
1816 - Charlotte Brontë, 1838 - John Muir, 1905 - Pat Brown, 1915 - Anthony Quinn, 1926 - Elizabeth II, 1932 - Elaine May, 1949 - Patti LuPone, 1958 - Andie MacDowell and 1980 - Tony Romo.


----------



## intinst

4/21/12
Lalaboobaby, saleena, sommers1966, philvan, ghilly, Tmes4, 
TerryDarc, samuelson56, Marie August, MJFredrick & David J Perry
Happy Birthday!
(Hope you all like chocolate)


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday April 22 is the 113th day of the year. There are 253 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Spiritdancer, jims19, Lisa G., bentonlin, GratefulEd, Brad Marlowe, PeterHopkins, johnthomas1276, jayceeavellana, Steven_Lake, naomi_jay, pytoonlubuskie, seancurtis28, winspearj, JBarry22, alishiawillardson and Jeffrey Scott.*_

On this day:
1519 - Spanish conquistador Hernán Cortés establishes a settlement at Veracruz, Mexico. 
1864 - The U.S. Congress passes the Coinage Act of 1864 that mandates that the inscription In God We Trust be placed on all coins minted as United States currency.
1912 - Pravda, the "voice" of the Communist Party of the Soviet Union, begins publication in Saint Petersburg.
1948 - 1948 Arab-Israeli War: Haifa, a major port of Israel, is captured from Arab forces.
1964 - The 1964-1965 New York World's Fair opens for its first season.
1970 - The first Earth Day is celebrated.
1993 - Version 1.0 of the Mosaic web browser is released.

Also born today:
1707 - Henry Fielding, 1724 - Immanuel Kant, 1870 - Vladimir Lenin, 1904 - J. Robert Oppenheimer, 1906 - Eddie Albert, 1918 - Mickey Vernon, 1923 - Aaron Spelling, 1936 - Glen Campbell, 1937 - Jack Nicholson, 1939 - Mel Carter, 1943 - Janet Evanovich, 1950 - Peter Frampton and 1959 - Ryan Stiles.


----------



## intinst

4/22/12
Spiritdancer, jims19, Lisa G., bentonlin, GratefulEd, Brad Marlowe, 
PeterHopkins, johnthomas1276, jayceeavellana, Steven_Lake, naomi_jay,
pytoonlubuskie, seancurtis28, winspearj, JBarry22, alishiawillardson & Jeffrey Scott
*Remember to smile, it's your birthday!*


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday April 23 is the 114th day of the year. There are 252 days remaining until the end of the year.

This day is celebrated as St. George's Day in England, and as the day of the birth and death of William Shakespeare. For this reason, the 23rd of April is celebrated as "Shakespeare Day."

Happy Birthday to:
_*CoogLH, rikkileigh, Merlilu, j0hnd3rs, martiegras, brieses25, CSCCostumeKid, freddymeridith, manou, ValerieJones, xtremforty, SCPennington, webwatcher, cloezamora, isaacsweeney, RobCornell, manchi, lorrainecook2012, DFLamont, Benjamin A., robinargreen and Adam Poe.*_

On this day:
1348 - The founding of the Order of the Garter by King Edward III is announced on St George's Day.
1985 - Coca-Cola changes its formula and releases New Coke. The response is overwhelmingly negative, and the original formula is back on the market in less than 3 months.

Also born today:
1564 - William Shakespeare, 1775 - J. M. W. Turner, 1791 - James Buchanan, 1813 - Stephen A. Douglas, 1858 - Max Planck, 1891 - Sergei Prokofiev, 1923 - Avram Davidson, 1928 - Shirley Temple, 1932 - Halston, 1936 - Roy Orbison, 1939 - Lee Majors, 1942 - Sandra Dee, 1943 - Tony Esposito, 1954 - Michael Moore, 1961 - George Lopez and 1963 - Paul Belmondo.


----------



## intinst

4/23/12
CoogLH, rikkileigh, Merlilu, j0hnd3rs, martiegras, brieses25, 
CSCCostumeKid, freddymeridith, manou, ValerieJones, xtremforty, 
SCPennington, webwatcher, cloezamora, isaacsweeney, RobCornell, manchi, 
lorrainecook2012, DFLamont, Benjamin A., robinargreen & Adam Poe
*Hope it is a purrfect day!*


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday April 24 is the 115th day of the year. There are 251 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Selcien, kirwoodd, WinonaPlate, Courtney_lee, crystalwhidden4411, Selene Coulter, Joseph_Evans, Russell Phillips and Health and Beauty Care Tips.*_

On this day:
1800 - The United States Library of Congress is established when President John Adams signs legislation to appropriate $5,000 USD to purchase "such books as may be necessary for the use of Congress".








1885 - American sharpshooter Annie Oakley was hired by Nate Salsbury to be a part of Buffalo Bill's Wild West.
1898 - The Spanish-American War: The United States declares war on Spain.
1907 - Hersheypark, founded by Milton S. Hershey for the exclusive use of his employees, is opened.
1913 - The Woolworth Building skyscraper in New York City is opened.








1953 - Winston Churchill is knighted by Queen Elizabeth II.
1990 - STS-31: The Hubble Space Telescope is launched from the Space Shuttle Discovery.

Also born today:
1815 - Anthony Trollope, 1934 - Shirley MacLaine, 1936 - Jill Ireland, 1940 - Sue Grafton, 1941 - John Williams, 1942 - Barbra Streisand, 1964 - Cedric the Entertainer and 1982 - Kelly Clarkson.


----------



## intinst

4/24/12
Selcien, kirwoodd, WinonaPlate, Courtney_lee, 
crystalwhidden4411, Selene Coulter, Joseph_Evans 
&
Russell Phillips
*Happy Birthday*!
There are worse things than being a year older, 
at least you don't have to wear this hat today!







​


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday April 25 is the 116th day of the year. There are 250 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*jpmahala, khamilton611, meland567, joekins28, nutrivite80, fionne324, katthy765, samme221, crismerry111, ophellia231, chloee320, Katterine215, carenne348, shakeys642, cinddie112, nauthylyn223, leannelly345, nicoline125, dutzzy437, cecille286, lucillny009, loriey897, nickiel112, kurllie176, alisonne976, friery124, gracie842, kayesie111, cassandrah421, romanial987, alessadra805, shallmaer765, lorreines889, amanda267, barbielle652, renoescort2476, bennyzarate, izaen03, limvoyle90, Valentina14, hellfirepublishing and JasonAndrew.*_

On this day:
404 BC - Peloponnesian War: Lysander's Spartan Armies defeated the Athenians and the war ends.
1607 - Eighty Years' War: The Dutch fleet destroys the anchored Spanish fleet at Gibraltar.
1792 - La Marseillaise (the French national anthem) is composed by Claude Joseph Rouget de Lisle.
1847 - The last survivors of the Donner Party are out of the wilderness.
1859 - British and French engineers break ground for the Suez Canal.
1939 - DC Comics publishes its second major superhero in Detective Comics #27; he is Batman, one of the most popular comic book superheroes of all time.








1959 - The St. Lawrence Seaway, linking the North American Great Lakes and the Atlantic Ocean, officially opens to shipping.
1961 - Robert Noyce is granted a patent for an integrated circuit.
2003 - The Human Genome Project comes to an end two and a half years earlier than expected.

Also born today:
1599 - Oliver Cromwell, 1874 - Guglielmo Marconi, 1908 - Edward R. Murrow, 1917 - Ella Fitzgerald, 1923 - Albert King, 1932 - Meadowlark Lemon, 1940 - Al Pacino, 1944 - Len Goodman, 1946 - Talia Shire, 1949 - Dominique Strauss-Kahn, 1964 - Hank Azaria, 1969 - Gina Torres and 1969 - Renée Zellweger.


----------



## intinst

4/25/12
jpmahala, khamilton611, meland567, joekins28, nutrivite80, fionne324, katthy765, 
samme221, crismerry111, ophellia231, chloee320, Katterine215, carenne348, shakeys642, 
cinddie112, nauthylyn223, leannelly345, nicoline125, dutzzy437, cecille286, lucillny009, 
loriey897, nickiel112, kurllie176, alisonne976, friery124, gracie842, kayesie111, cassandrah421, 
romanial987, alessadra805, shallmaer765, lorreines889, amanda267, barbielle652, renoescort2476,
bennyzarate, izaen03, limvoyle90, Valentina14, hellfirepublishing & JasonAndrew


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday April 26 is the 117th day of the year. There are 249 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Tripp, chrisfromthelc, indie-bands, german-beer-glasses, den603jus, Mike Cooley, Jimmie Hammel, rodcarrillo, joshuarickz, gregoryleewhite and DBB001.*_

On this day:
1564 - Playwright William Shakespeare was baptized in Stratford-upon-Avon, Warwickshire, England (date of actual birth is unknown)
1865 - Union cavalry troopers corner and shoot dead John Wilkes Booth, assassin of President Lincoln, in Virginia.
1962 - NASA's Ranger 4 spacecraft crashes into the Moon.
1986 - A nuclear reactor accident occurs at the Chernobyl Nuclear Power Plant in the Soviet Union (now Ukraine), creating the world's worst nuclear disaster.








2005 - Under international pressure, Syria withdraws the last of its 14,000 troop military garrison in Lebanon, ending its 29-year military domination of that country.

Also born today:
121 - Marcus Aurelius, 570 - Muhammad, 1711 - David Hume, 1785 - John James Audubon, 1812 - Alfred Krupp, 1912 - A. E. van Vogt, 1916 - Morris West, 1917 - I.M. Pei, 1925 - Jørgen Ingmann, 1933 - Carol Burnett, 1938 - Duane Eddy, 1942 - Bobby Rydell, 1965 - Kevin James, 1980 - Channing Tatum and 1983 - Jessica Lynch.


----------



## intinst

4/26/12
Tripp,
(Hi, Tripp!)
 chrisfromthelc, indie-bands, german-beer-glasses, den603jus, Mike Cooley, 
Jimmie Hammel, rodcarrillo, joshuarickz, gregoryleewhite & DBB001
Happy Birthday!
Hope it's great for everyone!


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday April 27 is the 118th day of the year. There are 248 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Supercrone, Darned Wizze, breeza27, MargaretteWilkins, wifenumber3, TomMWiseman, stevendowning, ejkolodziej, bryanmcknights, J R McLemore, Anndie Ladd, TexasClerk, blairwalter, PJHoover and Peter Joseph Lewis.*_

On this day:
1667 - The blind and impoverished John Milton sells the copyright of Paradise Lost for £10.
1810 - Beethoven composes his famous piano piece, Für Elise.
1967 - Expo 67 officially opens in Montreal, Canada with a large opening ceremony broadcast around the world. It opens to the public the next day.
1981 - Xerox PARC introduces the computer mouse.








2002 - The last successful telemetry from the NASA space probe Pioneer 10.

Also born today:
1737 - Edward Gibbon, 1791 - Samuel Morse, 1822 - Ulysses S. Grant, 1896 - Rogers Hornsby, 1899 - Walter Lantz, 1922 - Jack Klugman, 1927 - Coretta Scott King, 1932 - Anouk Aimée, 1932 - Casey Kasem, 1937 - Sandy Dennis, 1939 - Judy Carne and 1959 - Sheena Easton.


----------



## intinst

4/27/12
Supercrone, Darned Wizze, breeza27, MargaretteWilkins, wifenumber3, 
TomMWiseman, stevendowning, ejkolodziej, bryanmcknights, J R McLemore, 
Anndie Ladd, TexasClerk, blairwalter, PJHoover & Peter Joseph Lewis
*Hope it is a great one!*


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday April 28 is the 119th day of the year. There are 247 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Kelly G, mattswifeof15yrs, lkobescak, Edllen, piatylor, PSGifford, gloria06 and lapok123.*_

On this day:
1788 - Maryland becomes the seventh state to ratify the Constitution of the United States.
1789 - Mutiny on the Bounty: Lieutenant William Bligh and 18 sailors are set adrift and the rebel crew returns to Tahiti briefly and then sets sail for Pitcairn Island.
1932 - A vaccine for yellow fever is announced for use on humans.
1947 - Thor Heyerdahl and five crew mates set out from Peru on the Kon-Tiki to prove that Peruvian natives could have settled Polynesia.
1969 - Charles de Gaulle resigns as President of France.
1994 - Former Central Intelligence Agency counter-intelligence officer and analyst Aldrich Ames pleads guilty to giving U.S. secrets to the Soviet Union and later Russia.

Also born today:
1878 - Lionel Barrymore, 1911 - Lee Falk, 1916 - Ferruccio Lamborghini, 1926 - Harper Lee, 1930 - Carolyn Jones, 1941 - Ann-Margret, 1948 - Terry Pratchett, 1950 - Jay Leno, 1973 - Jorge Garcia, 1974 - Penélope Cruz and 1981 - Jessica Alba.


----------



## intinst

:
Kelly G, mattswifeof15yrs, lkobescak, Edllen, 
piatylor, PSGifford, gloria06 & lapok123
Hope your day is just as exciting as it is around here!
(Well, maybe a little more)


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday April 29 is the 120th day of the year. There are 246 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*carol492, TeraS, DarkZephyr, jillt1080, Amanda Leigh Cowley, LisaGraceBooks, karitown, bulovawatchesgeek, seikowatchguru, casiowatchfan and woodguidewj.*_

On this day:
711 - Islamic conquest of Hispania: Moorish troops led by Tariq ibn-Ziyad land at Gibraltar to begin their invasion of the Iberian Peninsula (Al-Andalus). 
1429 - Joan of Arc arrives to relieve the Siege of Orleans.
1770 - James Cook arrives at and names Botany Bay, Australia.
1967 - After refusing induction into the United States Army the day before (citing religious reasons), Muhammad Ali is stripped of his boxing title.
1968 - The controversial musical Hair opens on Broadway.








2004 - Oldsmobile builds its final car ending 107 years of production.

Also born today:
1818 - Tsar Alexander II of Russia, 1863 - William Randolph Hearst, 1899 - Duke Ellington, 1901 - Hirohito, Emperor of Japan, 1917 - Celeste Holm, 1936 - Zubin Mehta, 1951 - Dale Earnhardt, 1954 - Jerry Seinfeld, 1955 - Kate Mulgrew, 1957 - Daniel Day-Lewis and 1958 - Michelle Pfeiffer.


----------



## intinst

4/19/12
carol492, TeraS, DarkZephyr, jillt1080, Amanda Leigh Cowley,
LisaGraceBooks, karitown, & woodguidewj
I've got my eye on all of you, 
You better have a 
Happy Birthday!


----------



## intinst

4/30/12
CJRichards, cassmiller, Sky Warrior, DaniDSmith, 
ChadMck, toddherman01 & JT Baroni
Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday May 1 is the 122nd day of the year. There are 244 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*madaise, hiwaar, maglasang, dansim12, dansim99, Daniel001, maddybu, finetapestry, josephcarlson, Evesa2010, citoy0001, saintvince25, mathewmiguel25, kramneir, markneil81, Dennis Ritchie, mishkazach, xyril11fv, secure8pm, trigger12cast, speed5mph, alarm4now, Patsy whyte, jump2jack, axel20one, caesar8one, jh8white, d88ricks, clint7men, rade2night, cris67ivan, steve6ty, jullianh99, dale12four, DianaJames, grudge18, ElizabethHunter, J. Eathen and Joshua Lechlitner.*_

On this day:
305 - Diocletian and Maximian retire from the office of Roman Emperor.
1759 - Josiah Wedgwood founds the Wedgwood pottery company in Great Britain.








1776 - Establishment of the Illuminati in Ingolstadt (Upper Bavaria), by Jesuit-taught Adam Weishaupt.
1786 - Opening night of the opera The Marriage of Figaro by Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart in Vienna, Austria.
1840 - The Penny Black, the first official adhesive postage stamp, is issued in the United Kingdom.








1851 - Queen Victoria opens the Great Exhibition in London.
1869 - The Folies Bergère opens in Paris.
1930 - The dwarf planet Pluto is officially named.
1956 - The polio vaccine developed by Jonas Salk is made available to the public.
1960 - Cold War: U-2 incident - Francis Gary Powers, in a Lockheed U-2 spyplane, is shot down over the Soviet Union, sparking a diplomatic crisis.








2011 - Pope John Paul II is beatified by his successor, Pope Benedict XVI.

Also born today:
1738 - King Kamehameha I, 1852 - Calamity Jane, 1907 - Kate Smith, 1913 - Louis Nye, 1916 - Glenn Ford, 1918 - Jack Paar, 1925 - Scott Carpenter, 1929 - Sonny James, 1939 - Judy Collins and 1967 - Tim McGraw.


----------



## intinst

5/1/12
madaise, hiwaar, maglasang, dansim12, dansim99, Daniel001, maddybu, finetapestry, 
josephcarlson, Evesa2010, citoy0001, saintvince25, mathewmiguel25, kramneir, 
markneil81, Dennis Ritchie, mishkazach, xyril11fv, secure8pm, trigger12cast, 
speed5mph, alarm4now, Patsy whyte, jump2jack, axel20one, caesar8one, jh8white, 
d88ricks, clint7men, rade2night, cris67ivan, steve6ty, jullianh99, dale12four, 
DianaJames, grudge18, ElizabethHunter, J. Eathen & Joshua Lechlitner


----------



## intinst

5/2/12
Healthinsu, donsone, shimonboi, acaibse, markdamaroyd, jasmine00, belenamy, 
AngelaEdwards, garner21, calvinchloe, jyhynes, donpausley, petercaleb, Meljo21, 
CHaiiy21, Vanessa K. Wright, samanthabates & M.P. Jones
Seriously, I know the feeling.
Hope you have a very Happy Birthday, anyway.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday May 3 is the 124th day of the year. There are 242 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to Sean Sweeney.

Happy Birthday to:
_*dbfhagu0, Chris J, alohilani, kgear123, Sean Sweeney, Tomsk, Troy17, Woodrow Wilson and gryeates.
*_

On this day:
1802 - Washington, D.C. is incorporated as a city.
1913 - Raja Harishchandra the first full-length Indian feature film is released, marking the beginning of the Indian film industry.
1936 - Joe DiMaggio, familiarly referred to as Joltin' Joe and The Yankee Clipper makes his major league debut for the New York Yankees.
1960 - The Off-Broadway musical comedy, The Fantasticks, opens in New York City's Greenwich Village, eventually becoming the longest-running musical of all time.
2003 - New Hampshire's famous Old Man of the Mountain collapses.

Also born today:
1469 - Niccolò Machiavelli, 1874 - François Coty, 1898 - Golda Meir, 1903 - Bing Crosby, 1906 - Mary Astor, 1913 - William Inge, 1919 - Pete Seeger, 1921 - Sugar Ray Robinson, 1933 - James Brown, 1934 - Frankie Valli, 1947 - Doug Henning, 1951 - Christopher Cross, 1957 - Rod Langway, 1975 - Dulé Hill, 1980 - Jaycee Dugard, 1984 - Cheryl Burke and 1990 - Levi Johnston.


----------



## geoffthomas

I forgot to do May 2nd......sorry.
Wednesday was May 2, the 123rd day of the year. There are 243 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Healthinsu, donsone, shimonboi, acaibse, markdamaroyd, jasmine00, belenamy, AngelaEdwards, garner21, calvinchloe, jyhynes, donpausley, petercaleb, Meljo21, CHaiiy21, Vanessa K. Wright, samanthabates & M.P. Jones.*_

On this day:
1536 - Anne Boleyn, Queen of England, is arrested and imprisoned on charges of adultery, incest, treason and witchcraft.
1611 - King James Bible is published for the first time in London, England, by printer Robert Barker.
1918 - General Motors acquires the Chevrolet Motor Company of Delaware.
1955 - Tennessee Williams wins the Pulitzer Prize for Drama for Cat on a Hot Tin Roof.

Also born today:
1729 - Catherine the Great, 1885 - Hedda Hopper, 1890 - E. E. Smith, 1892 - Manfred von Richthofen, 1903 - Benjamin Spock, 1907 - Pinky Lee, 1936 - Engelbert Humperdinck, 1945 - Bianca Jagger, 1946 - Lesley Gore, 1948 - Larry Gatlin, 1952 - Christine Baranski, 1955 - Donatella Versace and 1975 - David Beckham.


----------



## intinst

5/3/12
dbfhagu0, Chris J, alohilani, kgear123, Sean Sweeney, 
Tomsk, Troy17, Woodrow Wilson & gryeates
Happy Birthday!


----------



## intinst

5/4/12
sierra09, TMS, lorax, Kippoe, volcom182, tobiasr, tommyr, mysweetpeas, 
jeford586, ware21, Andrew Saylar, simplecaralarm, linajoseph11, furios88, 
Organized_Chaos, chulbole14, Mcferren, DrewXan55 & jamieofthenorth


----------



## intinst

5/4/12
Ann in Arlington
*Happy Birthday 
to our favorite tax preparing moderator!*


----------



## intinst

5/5/12
A very Happy Birthday to all those born on this day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday May 4 is the 125th day of the year. There are 241 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Happy Birthday to Ann in Arlington

Happy Birthday to:
_*Ann in Arlington, sierra09, TMS, lorax, Kippoe, volcom182, tobiasr, tommyr, mysweetpeas, jeford586, ware21, Andrew Saylar, simplecaralarm, linajoseph11, furios88, Organized_Chaos, chulbole14, Mcferren, DrewXan55 and jamieofthenorth.*_

On this day:
1471 - Wars of the Roses: The Battle of Tewkesbury: Edward IV defeats a Lancastrian Army and kills Edward, Prince of Wales.
1493 - Pope Alexander VI divides the New World between Spain and Portugal along the Line of Demarcation.
1776 - Rhode Island becomes the first American colony to renounce allegiance to King George III.
1814 - Emperor Napoleon I of France arrives at Portoferraio on the island of Elba to begin his exile.
1904 - The United States begins construction of the Panama Canal.
1953 - Ernest Hemingway wins the Pulitzer Prize for The Old Man and the Sea.
1979 - Margaret Thatcher becomes the first female Prime Minister of the United Kingdom.

Also born on this day:
1796 - Horace Mann, 1826 - Frederic Edwin Church,







, 1889 - Francis Spellman, 1929 - Audrey Hepburn, 1930 - Roberta Peters, 1954 - Pia Zadora, 1959 - Randy Travis, 1970 - Will Arnett and 1979 - Lance Bass.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday May 5 is the 126th day of the year. There are 240 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*JAG, christinahooper2, meg101, prettypink (24), emmasmith75 (37), smithpd95 (37), victoriaroberts (27), thefruitmiracle1 (26), thomasmartien84 (23), elissaswayne52 (30), peterhooper292 (39), Cuthfloyd20 (25), Ellisfloyd4 (25), kanesteve45 (25), astrid.berman (27), lindaevans339 (35), Ellissteve2 (25), charitybookpublisher9 (23), rachellbitting42 (30), wdebsib (44), shenylyn2 (27), jncmrbth564 (27), SteveHamed (30), frankzhang455 (25), imaranalam100 (27), adampul (32), iPhoneSucks (29), alicebird (30), tumulak (30), Jarrod Frenzel (3, johnrudder (32), annaburns03 (27), hydroponic (2007), Bernado (33), Celebrityness (22), Jesenia (27), advanced_nutrients (2007), vsimon213 (23), Enomwoyi (27), meganpenatampa (2007), jheena789 (23), Tess01 (2, panicattacks1 (2007), samhoo12 (34), Christopher27 (2007), internetbus (2007), amlauraking (30), James Anderson (27), securedcard (2007), steve austin (27), randaavila (24), donelleterrie (24), Steve Edward (27), Sabina Martin (32), octaviachelsie (24), marystephen (34), almole12 (31), unlocki78 (2007), Alysha (27), Simon Lucas (33), kelleyhyacinth (24), GabeKillian (27), tomsonjack41 (1923), fleurrobina (24), Brylle2 (27), whitemark3 (32), DirePithi2 (57), kalliedelphia (24), Freddie4 (27), Kyle Benetto (2, Chloemiley25 (37), toiletenov (22), TimTyler03 (22), Andree (26), coralesamendez (31), breakerioipado (26), cctveriocam (22), dawsonj247 (34), admintalent (29), dianeearline (24), Nelso888 (30), princess18 (23), courtneydiana35 (24), biggreiger (35), nellis4reisel (26), dttgregetry (25), lorenemarilynn (24), mahaliakatharina (24), jjayvlleary (31), icedreams (27), Krishia_512 (30), lryne (27), Reseil (27), jhaseracen (27), tylor3x (2007), tienienyates (27), jezieb (27), HGHEthen (33), leizbrown (27), kacieanissa (24), genevieveteal (24), kazeryei (27), jacobtraskroi (2, cathelleyacht (27), jdj5585 (27), anntaylorroi (2, MeiLinMiranda (51), corinnaglsn41 (32), lovelyr891 (27), rozannealesha (24), richie_gabe21 (25), beningmings (32), jeanzhyn (27), bertinasavanna (24), merlynsswaith (32), abegailperry (22), p3tt4jaib (31), gafx2nd1 (25), alex_adam22 (25), sammysossa (32), KristyLyeD1 (22), dnsolo (3, anch143 (32), momo18 (26), patjohnson (27), Gabriela (36), manbrown5k (30), elizaroi (2, legosupplies (32), retadesoza (23), thecomfort (2007), wicktoria (23), penisenlargement1 (37), pabloherrerae (193, huntkaln (23), Billy35Higgins (26), thehairloss (2007), Callie (30), dalanwail (23), ricardobowen (27), abbyjasmine72 (24), paulroct12 (32), paulpety12 (32), scruffyduck (30), Spoony (33), ScarletWitch (33), emilyeva (27), leahmillie (27), Mavorsky (27), kennetbu12 (32), defyme22 (27), philliscaitlin (24), Patg and cpinckley. *_

On this day:
1260 - Kublai Khan becomes ruler of the Mongol Empire.
1494 - Christopher Columbus lands on the island of Jamaica and claims it for Spain.
1821 - Emperor Napoleon I dies in exile on the island of Saint Helena in the South Atlantic Ocean.
1862 - Cinco de Mayo: troops led by Ignacio Zaragoza halt a French invasion in the Battle of Puebla in Mexico.








1904 - Pitching against the Philadelphia Athletics at the Huntington Avenue Grounds, Cy Young of the Boston Americans throws the first perfect game in the modern era of baseball.
1934 - The first Three Stooges short, Woman Haters, is released.
1973 - Secretariat (horse) wins the 1973 Kentucky Derby in 1:59 2/5, a still standing record.

Also born on this day:
1813 - Søren Kierkegaard, 1818 - Karl Marx, 1830 - John Batterson Stetson, 1864 - Nellie Bly, 1890 - Christopher Morley, 1903 - James Beard, 1914 - Tyrone Power, 1915 - Alice Faye, 1942 - Tammy Wynette, 1944 - John Rhys-Davies, 1973 - Tina Yothers and 1988 - Adele.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday May 6 is the 127th day of the year. There are 239 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*SuePerduper, maretus, writersprite, susaneva, lauraperez04, fbergese, kevin006, Mark Fassett, dorisgraves69, timothymns674, Abia13a, GG2010, cnayon08, inday0725, cessna125, Kavin, mrwealth, rashad, emphasizebpo , davidsmith257, Matthew56 and Robert S. Wilson.*_

On this day:
1536 - King Henry VIII orders English language Bibles be placed in every church.
1682 - Louis XIV of France moves his court to the Palace of Versailles.
1835 - James Gordon Bennett, Sr. publishes the first issue of the New York Herald.
1877 - Chief Crazy Horse of the Oglala Sioux surrenders to United States troops in Nebraska.
1889 - The Eiffel Tower is officially opened to the public at the Universal Exposition in Paris.
1940 - John Steinbeck is awarded the Pulitzer Prize for his novel The Grapes of Wrath.

Also born today:
1758 - Maximilien Robespierre, 1856 - Sigmund Freud, 1856 - Robert Peary, 1895 - Rudolph Valentino, 1903 - Toots Shor, 1913 - Stewart Granger, 1915 - Orson Welles, 1931 - Willie Mays, 1945 - Bob Seger, 1953 - Tony Blair, 1955 - Tom Bergeron and 1961 - George Clooney.


----------



## intinst

5/6/12
SuePerduper, maretus, writersprite, susaneva, lauraperez04, fbergese, kevin006, 
Mark Fassett, dorisgraves69, timothymns674, Abia13a, GG2010, cnayon08, inday0725, 
cessna125, Kavin, mrwealth, rashad, emphasizebpo , davidsmith257, Matthew56 & Robert S. Wilson
Everyone loves you on your birthday, hope it's a great one!


----------



## intinst

5/7/12
ella00, mia12, EllaGahnt, sarapaula45, Kingsalvia23, krimpuff, gavinh2010, jynlo, ulzy, 
triciamae606, justin hempson-jones, cecel0014, JMJeffries, Roy4Lerez, ChrisHewitt, RickRS


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday May 7 is the 128th day of the year. There are 238 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_ella00, mia12, EllaGahnt, sarapaula45, Kingsalvia23, krimpuff, gavinh2010, jynlo, ulzy, triciamae606, justin hempson-jones, cecel0014, JMJeffries, Roy4Lerez, ChrisHewitt and RickRS._

On this day:
1429 - Joan of Arc ends the Siege of Orléans, pulling an arrow from her own shoulder and returning, wounded, to lead the final charge. The victory marks a turning point in the Hundred Years' War.
1718 - The city of New Orleans is founded by Jean-Baptiste Le Moyne de Bienville.
1824 - World premiere of Ludwig van Beethoven's Ninth Symphony in Vienna, Austria.
1847 - The American Medical Association is founded in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania.
1952 - The concept of the integrated circuit, the basis for all modern computers, is first published by Geoffrey W.A. Dummer.

Also born today:
1711 - David Hume, 1812 - Robert Browning, 1833 - Johannes Brahms, 1840 - Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky, 1885 - George 'Gabby' Hayes, 1901 - Gary Cooper, 1919 - Eva Perón, 1923 - Anne Baxter, 1931 - Teresa Brewer, 1933 - Johnny Unitas and 1968 - Traci Lords.


----------



## intinst

5/8/12
Scathach, Sariy, Tanner Artesz, ferretluver, Moonscape, CarrieG, 
HeatherKW, LuckyKelleyK, MCM, ckeltner, leannehair555, jyuck20, 
maylonnie, Carradee, sheila16, Adambecke, janpoulsen, patrick25, 
willentrekin, Walter, Constantine, janderson003, Fischer7, tombaxter, 
nicholashedges, jenelyn00124, GMKBsam& MindAttic


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday May 8 is the 129th day of the year. There are 237 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Scathach, Sariy, Tanner Artesz, ferretluver, Moonscape, CarrieG, HeatherKW, LuckyKelleyK, MCM, ckeltner, leannehair555, jyuck20, maylonnie, Carradee, sheila16, Adambecke, janpoulsen, patrick25, willentrekin, Walter, Constantine, janderson003, Fischer7, tombaxter, nicholashedges, jenelyn00124, GMKBsam and MindAttic.*_

On this day:
1541 - Hernando de Soto reaches the Mississippi River and names it Río de Espíritu Santo.
1877 - At Gilmore's Gardens in New York City, the first Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show opens.
1886 - Pharmacist John Styth Pemberton first sells a carbonated beverage named "Coca-Cola" as a patent medicine.

Also born today:
1847 - Oscar Hammerstein I, 1884 - Harry S. Truman, 1895 - Fulton J. Sheen, 1906 - Roberto Rossellini, 1911 - Robert Johnson, 1926 - Don Rickles, 1940 - Peter Benchley, 1940 - Ricky Nelson, 1940 - Toni Tennille, 1964 - Melissa Gilbert and 1975 - Enrique Iglesias.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday May 9 is the 130th day of the year. There are 236 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*usafsso, BruceS, CoolMom1960, tashab, smmjhnsn58, wkerby, diablowoy, LJ DeLeon, kenna113, frankiesosa, Camelyn, DaneGrannon, Phildeeze, bretlambert28, ESmith01, velrose, Peppa Swanz, stuartaken, Aywren and awakegal.*_

On this day:
1671 - Thomas Blood, disguised as a clergyman, attempts to steal England's Crown Jewels from the Tower of London.
1887 - Buffalo Bill Cody's Wild West Show opens in London.
1949 - Rainier III of Monaco becomes Prince of Monaco.
1961 - Jim Gentile of the Baltimore Orioles becomes the first player in baseball history to hit grand slams in consecutive innings.
1974 - Watergate Scandal: The United States House of Representatives Judiciary Committee opens formal and public impeachment hearings against President Richard Nixon.

Also born today:
1800 - John Brown, 1860 - J. M. Barrie, 1882 - Henry J. Kaiser, 1914 - Hank Snow, 1918 - Mike Wallace, 1928 - Pancho Gonzales, 1936 - Albert Finney, 1942 - John Ashcroft, 1946 - Candice Bergen and 1949 - Billy Joel.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I don't comment very often, but I do love what y'all have done with this thread...thanks intinst and Geoff!!!

Happy Birthday, everyone!

Betsy


----------



## intinst

5/9/12
usafsso, BruceS, CoolMom1960, tashab, smmjhnsn58, wkerby, diablowoy, 
LJ DeLeon, kenna113, frankiesosa, Camelyn, DaneGrannon, Phildeeze, 
bretlambert28, ESmith01, velrose, Peppa Swanz, stuartaken, Aywren & awakegal
*Hope everything goes as planned for your birthday!*


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday May 10 is the 131st day of the year. There are 235 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*shadow2683, leehwl65, kujakupoet, junrose, darell190, john5586, lervin1, lettiedwestlake, johnhuff23, vincefields, johnreid73, luispaul17, city_deals_5, angelamartin, journeymama, DD Graphix and Ala84.*_

On this day:
70 - Siege of Jerusalem: Titus, son of emperor Vespasian, opens a full-scale assault on Jerusalem and attacks the city's Third Wall to the northwest.
1503 - Christopher Columbus visits the Cayman Islands and names them Las Tortugas after the numerous turtles there.
1773 - The Parliament of Great Britain passes the Tea Act, designed to save the British East India Company by granting it a monopoly on the North American tea trade.
1775 - American Revolutionary War: A small Colonial militia led by Ethan Allen and Colonel Benedict Arnold captures Fort Ticonderoga.
1869 - The First Transcontinental Railroad, linking the eastern and western United States, is completed at Promontory Summit, Utah (not Promontory Point, Utah) with the golden spike.








1872 - Victoria Woodhull becomes the first woman nominated for President of the United States.
1893 - The Supreme Court of the United States rules in Nix v. Hedden that a tomato is a vegetable, not a fruit, under the Tariff Act of 1883.
1954 - Bill Haley & His Comets release "Rock Around the Clock", the first rock and roll record to reach number one on the Billboard charts.
1994 - Nelson Mandela is inaugurated as South Africa's first black president.

Also born today:
1838 - John Wilkes Booth, 1898 - Ariel Durant, 1899 - Fred Astaire, 1899 - Dimitri Tiomkin, 1902 - David O. Selznick, 1946 - Donovan, 1957 - Sid Vicious, 1960 - Bono, 1960 - Bono and 1975 - Hélio Castroneves.


----------



## intinst

5/10/12
shadow2683, leehwl65, kujakupoet, junrose, darell190, john5586, 
lervin1, lettiedwestlake, johnhuff23, vincefields, johnreid73, luispaul17, 
city_deals_5, angelamartin, journeymama, DD Graphix & Ala84
*Happy Birthday!*


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday May 11 is the 132nd day of the year. There are 234 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Karen, Joe Paul Jr., Daavidj, Debbie Drummond, JTaylor667, alvinbuzler, wendyts7, BlomMark, JackBell3, JackBell16, Andranowski, healthlearn, monddeb5, jared8brock, hannahraasch, Montana Mills, Esmeowl12 and Fullmetalelf.*_

On this day;
1310 - In France, fifty-four members of the Knights Templar are burned at the stake as heretics. 
1858 - Minnesota is admitted as the 32nd U.S. State.
1867 - Luxembourg gains its independence.
1894 - Pullman Strike: Four thousand Pullman Palace Car Company workers go on a wildcat strike in Illinois.
1910 - An act of the U.S. Congress establishes Glacier National Park in Montana.
1960 - In Buenos Aires, Argentina, four Israeli Mossad agents capture fugitive Nazi Adolf Eichmann who is living under the alias of Ricardo Klement.

Also born today:
1888 - Irving Berlin, 1892 - Margaret Rutherford, 1894 - Martha Graham, 1904 - Salvador Dalí, 1911 - Phil Silvers, 1920 - Denver Pyle, 1927 - Mort Sahl, 1935 - Doug McClure and 1963 - Natasha Richardson.


----------



## intinst

5/11/12
Karen, Joe Paul Jr., Daavidj, Debbie Drummond, JTaylor667, 
alvinbuzler, wendyts7, BlomMark, JackBell3, JackBell16, 
Andranowski, healthlearn, monddeb5, jared8brock, hannahraasch, 
Montana Mills, Esmeowl12 & Fullmetalelf


----------



## intinst

5/12/12
Raiden333, Tillamook Bay, koolmnbv, KSarah, Eunice Lopez, Dawn McCullough White, 
josh09, kentdawn, donalds, coventry, crhistgale, Moneck2, elizaty512, nikacorrey, 
S87Hendricks, Dbee14, eden22, francis24, mativhaden, gabriel213, stanleywagner, 
MikeBell, Steve Richer, AllisonKraft, kelly40, DH_Sayer& phil1861
It's your Birthday? How cool is that!?


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

Thanks!!


----------



## geoffthomas

Sorry I am a day late again.
Saturday May 12 is the 133rd day of the year. There are 233 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Happy Birthday to Dawn McCullough White.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Raiden333, Tillamook Bay, koolmnbv, KSarah, Eunice Lopez, Dawn McCullough White, josh09, kentdawn, donalds, coventry, crhistgale, oneck2, elizaty512, nikacorrey, S87Hendricks, Dbee14, eden22, francis24, mativhaden, gabriel213, stanleywagner, MikeBell, Steve Richer, AllisonKraft, kelly40, DH_Sayer and phil1861.*_


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Mother's Day!
Sunday May 13 is the 134th day of the year. There are 232 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*PraiseGod13, Carol Wood, steel magnolia, sarahylr, Staceywb, Hardwill1, mcdonaldcruz21, Jambe, ChadLow, Josef Park, Nichonon and Douglas Dorow.*_


----------



## intinst

5/13/12
PraiseGod13, Carol Wood, steel magnolia, sarahylr, Staceywb, Hardwill1, 
mcdonaldcruz21, Jambe, ChadLow, Josef Park, Nichonon & Douglas Dorow








YOU ALL ARE!​


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday May 14 is the 135th day of the year. There are 231 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to Jesslyn.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Jesslyn, kevin63, Allanon, docjered, jennlibrarian, ADarincunningham, Sparky, cunningham14, Mikki, nicolespark, Bella24, st1st4vnwin, Fiona24, Cassidymdz, Protect01, fionamae24, nicolejean24, 24hoursin7days, Galetea24, Prspks10, ohLookatme001, rdtyzon, PrettySamantha, prettytalita24, ChloeJane, andrewkement, Matthew Stewart, billyharrell, daRrin022, jamalhendrix, vannefelt14 and VeroWriter.*_

On this day:
1607 - Jamestown, Virginia is settled as an English colony.
1787 - In Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, delegates convene a Constitutional Convention to write a new Constitution for the United States; George Washington presides.
1796 - Edward Jenner administers the first smallpox vaccination.

Also born today:
1727 - Thomas Gainsborough, 1925 - Patrice Munsel, 1933 - Siân Phillips, 1936 - Bobby Darin, 1944 - George Lucas, 1969 - Cate Blanchett, 1971 - Sofia Coppola and 1984 - Mark Zuckerberg.


----------



## intinst

5/14/12
Jesslyn, kevin63, Allanon, docjered, jennlibrarian, ADarincunningham, Sparky, 
cunningham14, Mikki, nicolespark, Bella24, st1st4vnwin, Fiona24, Cassidymdz, 
Protect01, fionamae24, nicolejean24, 24hoursin7days, Galetea24, Prspks10, 
ohLookatme001, rdtyzon, PrettySamantha, prettytalita24, ChloeJane, andrewkement, 
Matthew Stewart, billyharrell, daRrin022, jamalhendrix, vannefelt14 and VeroWriter
Hope your day goes better!


----------



## intinst

5/15/12
patrisha w., Rhin, MicroBeta, jessycollen, natz0188x, natz0588, Rene0588, dwayne2010, vasra, lenfogus, 
micesnowman, steve99, Thompson, robertofinch, Charygo30, Thom Hunter, ethanhawk4, Samallen13, Goltergraphixx, 
ICSAirsoftBren, jhon, logoproducts, JGAirsoftTheo, Psychometric Testing, dawnshelle, keke0678, GregSisco
Sorry about drooling on your cake...Can I have it now?


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday May 15 is the 136th day of the year. There are 230 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
patrisha w., Rhin, MicroBeta, jessycollen, natz0188, natz0588, Rene0588, dwayne2010, vasra, lenfogus, micesnowman, steve99, Thompson, robertofinch, Charygo30, Thom Hunter, ethanhawk4, Samallen13, Goltergraphixx, ICSAirsoftBren, jhon, logoproducts, JGAirsoftTheo, Psychometric Testing, dawnshelle, keke0678 and GregSisco.

On this day:
1536 – Anne Boleyn, Queen of England, stands trial in London on charges of treason, adultery and incest. She is condemned to death by a specially-selected jury.
1791 – Maximilien Robespierre proposes the Self-denying ordinance.

Also born this day:
1856 – L. Frank Baum, 1890 – Katherine Anne Porter,


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday May 16 is the 137th day of the year. There are 229 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
*Lady Blue, DHamson, atcterri, Splamoree, arinsblogcdyt, fatlossplrryo, sonycena, tsmth147, Taganka71, Hippie2MARS, dougwo12, bryncage, Brittkl1674, enriquestanfield626 and FeliciaRicci.*

On this day:
1527 - The Florentines drive out the Medici for a second time and Florence re-establishes itself as a republic.

Also born today:
1801 - William H. Seward,


----------



## intinst

5/16/12
Lady Blue, DHamson, atcterri, Splamoree, arinsblogcdyt, fatlossplrryo, sonycena, tsmth147, 
Taganka71, Hippie2MARS, dougwo12, bryncage, Brittkl1674, enriquestanfield626 and FeliciaRicci.
Enjoy yourselves today!


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday May 17 is the 138th day of the year. There are 228 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*featherbill, Roy White, WendysKindle, drmamalove, LadyFiona, b1976, sjb517, robertfrye, coreypotter, jamielynnlasalla, sofiqur, TaureanBull, chriswimpress, anne_holly, Robert E. Keller, LemonBasket, SteveDW and AliShams.*_

On this day:
1536 - George Boleyn, Viscount Rochford and four other men are executed for treason.
1792 - The New York Stock Exchange is formed.
1875 - Aristides wins the first Kentucky Derby.
1902 - Greek archaeologist Valerios Stais discovers the Antikythera mechanism, an ancient mechanical analog computer.








1970 - Thor Heyerdahl sets sail from Morocco on the papyrus boat Ra II to sail the Atlantic Ocean.








2004 - Massachusetts becomes the first U.S. state to legalize same-sex marriage.

Also born today:
1749 - Edward Jenner, 1911 - Maureen O'Sullivan, 1936 - Dennis Hopper, 1942 - Taj Mahal, 1956 - Sugar Ray Leonard, 1956 - Bob Saget, 1961 - Enya and 1985 - Derek Hough.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday May 18 is the 139th day of the year. There are 227 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*MarthaT, mistyd107, Carld, SimonK, tifakeebles, daggsteven, Justinezarate, Heather J., Sam Spead, Dee Ernst, garrymorales, Sean Lopez, mathewjones53, NadineMay, Paddygirl, sherwayne18, ana0101, HansCummings, tom st. laurent and Jack Dash.*_

On this day:
1565 - The Siege of Malta begins, in which Ottoman forces attempt and fail to conquer Malta.
1804 - Napoleon Bonaparte is proclaimed Emperor of the French by the French Senate.
1910 - The Earth passes through the tail of Comet Halley.
1933 - New Deal: President Franklin D. Roosevelt signs an act creating the Tennessee Valley Authority.
1958 - An F-104 Starfighter sets a world speed record of 1,404.19 mph (2,259.82 km/h).

Also born today:
1048 - Omar Khayyám, 1822 - Mathew Brady, 1868 - Tsar Nicholas II, 1892 - Ezio Pinza, 1897 - Frank Capra, 1912 - Perry Como, 1919 - Dame Margot Fonteyn, 1922 - Bill Macy, 1922 - Kai Winding, 1937 - Brooks Robinson, 1946 - Reggie Jackson, 1952 - George Strait and 1970 - Tina Fey.


----------



## intinst

5/18/12
MarthaT, mistyd107, Carld, SimonK, tifakeebles, daggsteven, Justinezarate, Heather J., 
Sam Spead, Dee Ernst, garrymorales, Sean Lopez, mathewjones53, NadineMay, 
Paddygirl, sherwayne18, ana0101, HansCummings, tom st. laurent & Jack Dash


----------



## intinst

5/19/12 & 5/20/12
Mom of 4, Ribbit50, Forster, sarahft57, laurasmith467, melriley25, Susanne, Jonsonn, 
esenef74, coyvalencia, eliasholmes, Tom_HC99, paleciaki, Will Hadcroft & Nissim-Payoneer

mlgeiger, zztopp, mel5051, thomjones33, shelia.davis62, virginiagonzales27, boone_minnie, 
nadia.smith22, heike.joyner, blanch.welch, reynolds.samantha32, priscilla_oakes, 
melissa.joyce68, chambers.mary79, laneRbarrera9, skhaldir75, anothertribe, misspink, 
Goerge7, GiaGraine, parKb5, alewis14151, jarrettbray, KathyGleason, JackDAlbrecht & RSHunter88
You're HOW old?
Hope you have a great day anyway!


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday May 19 is the 140th day of the year. There are 226 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special birthday wishes to Forster.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Mom of 4, Ribbit50, Forster, sarahft57, laurasmith467, melriley25, Susanne, Jonsonn, esenef74, coyvalencia, eliasholmes, Tom_HC99, paleciaki, Will Hadcroft and Nissim-Payoneer.*_

On this day:
1536 - Anne Boleyn, the second wife of Henry VIII of England, is beheaded for adultery, treason, and incest.
1802 - Napoleon Bonaparte founds the Legion of Honour.
1897 - Oscar Wilde is released from Reading Gaol Prison.

Also born today:
1795 - Johns Hopkins, 1890 - Ho Chi Minh, 1925 - Malcolm X, 1928 - Colin Chapman, 1935 - David Hartman, 1939 - Nancy Kwan, 1945 - Pete Townshend, 1946 - André the Giant and 1976 - Kevin Garnett.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday May 20 is the 141st day of the year. There are 225 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
mlgeiger, zztopp, mel5051, thomjones33, shelia.davis62, virginiagonzales27, boone_minnie, nadia.smith22, heike.joyner, blanch.welch, reynolds.samantha32, priscilla_oakes, melissa.joyce68, chambers.mary79, laneRbarrera9, skhaldir75, anothertribe, misspink, Goerge7, GiaGraine, parKb5, alewis14151, jarrettbray, KathyGleason, JackDAlbrecht and RSHunter88.

On this day:
1609 – Shakespeare's sonnets are first published in London, perhaps illicitly, by the publisher Thomas Thorpe.
1862 – U.S. President Abraham Lincoln signs the Homestead Act into law.
1873 – Levi Strauss and Jacob Davis receive a U.S. patent for blue jeans with copper rivets.
1916 – The Saturday Evening Post publishes its first cover with a Norman Rockwell painting (Boy with Baby Carriage).
1927 – At 07:52 Charles Lindbergh takes off from Roosevelt Field in Long Island, New York, on the world's first solo non-stop flight across the Atlantic Ocean. He touched down at Le Bourget Field in Paris at 22:22 the next day.
1932 – Amelia Earhart takes off from Newfoundland to begin the world's first solo nonstop flight across the Atlantic Ocean by a female pilot, landing in Ireland the next day.

Also born today:
1768 – Dolley Madison, 1799 – Honoré de Balzac, 1818 – William Fargo, 1915 – Moshe Dayan, 1919 – George Gobel, 1944 – Joe Cocker, 1946 – Cher, 1958 – Ron Reagan, 1959 – Bronson Pinchot and 1984 – Patrick Ewing, Jr..


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday May 21 is the 142nd day of the year. There are 224 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special birthday wishes to Ricky Sides.

Happy Birthday to:
_*BrockToon, KindTrish, Ricky Sides, brzab, janicegray, Lavern, BlaCky01, Bella Marie, cortney, dawn5four, svoeller, Charentaise, Marian Coman, Cyrus Keith and msfowle.
*_

On this day:
878 - Syracuse, Italy, is captured by the Muslim sultan of Sicily.
1863 - Organization of the Seventh-day Adventist Church in Battle Creek, Michigan.
1881 - The American Red Cross is established by Clara Barton in Washington, D.C..
1927 - Charles Lindbergh touches down at Le Bourget Field in Paris, completing the world's first solo nonstop flight across the Atlantic Ocean.

Also born today:
1898 - Armand Hammer, 1901 - Sam Jaffe, 1916 - Harold Robbins, 1917 - Raymond Burr, 1918 - Dennis Day, 1923 - Ara Parseghian, 1951 - Al Franken, 1952 - Mr. T, 1957 - Judge Reinhold and 1967 - Lisa Edelstein.


----------



## intinst

5/21/11
BrockToon, KindTrish, Ricky Sides, brzab, janicegray, Lavern, BlaCky01, Bella Marie, 
cortney, dawn5four, svoeller, Charentaise, Marian Coman, Cyrus Keith & msfowle
*Time for us to quit clowning around and wish you all a very* 
Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday May 22 is the 143rd day of the year. There are 223 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special birthday wishes to jmiked and Daniel Arenson.

Happy Birthday to:
_jmiked, KathyluvsKindle, Adele, J.T. Cummins, desilu, Daniel Arenson, Fixer, Sturgeon3736, Treilly1945, pecan3.14, KittyKat, kaotickitten, Jennybeanses, GertieCranker, drop8low, vanstry, erikhanberg, Mike Tino and bundyholly._

On this day:
334 BC - The Macedonian army of Alexander the Great defeats Darius III of Persia in the Battle of the Granicus.
853 - A Byzantine fleet sacks and destroys undefended Damietta in Egypt
1455 - Wars of the Roses: at the First Battle of St Albans, Richard, Duke of York, defeats and captures King Henry VI of England.
1807 - A grand jury indicts former Vice President of the United States Aaron Burr on a charge of treason.
1826 - HMS Beagle departs on its first voyage.
1906 - The Wright brothers are granted U.S. patent number 821,393 for their "Flying-Machine".








1964 - U.S. President Lyndon B. Johnson announces the goals of his Great Society social reforms to bring an "end to poverty and racial injustice" in America.
1992 - After 30 years, 66-year-old Johnny Carson hosts The Tonight Show for the last time.

Also born today:
1813 - Richard Wagner, 1844 - Mary Cassatt, 1859 - Sir Arthur Conan Doyle, 1907 - Sir Laurence Olivier, 1914 - Vance Packard, 1928 - T. Boone Pickens, Jr., 1934 - Peter Nero, 1939 - Paul Winfield, 1970 - Naomi Campbell and 1982 - Apolo Anton Ohno.


----------



## intinst

:
jmiked, KathyluvsKindle, Adele, J.T. Cummins, desilu, Daniel Arenson, Fixer, 
Sturgeon3736, Treilly1945, pecan3.14, KittyKat, kaotickitten, Jennybeanses, 
GertieCranker, drop8low, vanstry, erikhanberg, Mike Tino bu7ndyholly
*Happy Birthday!*
It's OK to be a little silly once in a while!


----------



## intinst

5/23/12
Dori, WVJaye, summerteeth, liling, Dan Jones, PatriciaCallous, AiJoe, 
strongma, katrina joanna, lizzieh, thony1986, Charles Anderson, 
tmberger00, JMichaelFahey, kdjones21, charlesfaddis & MarlaB
Happy Birthday!
Hope you can weave a lot of good things into it!


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday May 23 is the 144th day of the year. There are 222 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Dori, WVJaye, summerteeth, liling, Dan Jones, PatriciaCallous, AiJoe, strongma, katrina joanna, lizzieh, thony1986, Charles Anderson, tmberger00, JMichaelFahey, kdjones21, charlesfaddis and MarlaB. *_

On this day:
1533 - The marriage of King Henry VIII to Catherine of Aragon is declared null and void.
1701 - After being convicted of piracy and of murdering William Moore, Captain William Kidd is hanged in London.
1829 - Accordion patent granted to Cyrill Demian in Vienna.
1911 - The New York Public Library is dedicated.
1934 - American bank robbers Bonnie and Clyde are ambushed by police and killed in Black Lake, Louisiana.
1995 - The first version of the Java programming language is released.

Also born today:
1883 - Douglas Fairbanks, 1910 - Artie Shaw, 1921 - James Blish, 1928 - Rosemary Clooney, 1933 - Joan Collins, 1934 - Robert Moog and 1958 - Drew Carey.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday May 24 is the 145th day of the year. There are 221 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*ronz567, Zack Hamric, Cyane, nikatorrano, nancy18, Ailyn91, Frolayn91, C.G.Ayling and tiaratum.*_

1218 - The Fifth Crusade leaves Acre for Egypt.
1621 - The Protestant Union is formally dissolved.
1830 - Mary Had a Little Lamb by Sarah Josepha Hale is published.
1844 - Samuel Morse sends the message "What hath God wrought" (a biblical quotation, Numbers 23:23) from the Old Supreme Court Chamber in the United States Capitol to his assistant, Alfred Vail, in Baltimore, Maryland to inaugurate the first telegraph line.
1976 - The London to Washington, D.C. Concorde service begins.
1994 - Four men convicted of bombing the World Trade Center in New York in 1993 are each sentenced to 240 years in prison.

Also born today:
1743 - Jean-Paul Marat, 1819 - Queen Victoria, 1909 - Wilbur Mills, 1925 - Mai Zetterling, 1938 - Tommy Chong, 1941 - Bob Dylan, 1944 - Patti LaBelle, 1945 - Priscilla Presley and 1986 - Mark Ballas.


----------



## intinst

5/24/12
ronz567, Zack Hamric, Cyane, nikatorrano, nancy18, 
Ailyn91, Frolayn91, C.G.Ayling & tiaratum


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday May 25 is the 146th day of the year. There are 220 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Mollyb52, *Flower*, Norman German, kevinmcgee9, eli474wes, mariebaile092, anjelagill, Amildz, jeffh457, karlfitch, puppy00, R.E. (Renee) Chambliss, ellebanna, jeglin, Tome54, coreymdz, harryc, loladark, Gabriel Beyers, ajmonkeygirl99, Margaret J. McMaster, AmandaKathy, tomygreay and rania.*_

On this day:
240 BC - First recorded perihelion passage of Halley's Comet.
1878 - Gilbert and Sullivan's comic opera H.M.S. Pinafore opens at the Opera Comique in London.
1925 - Scopes Trial: John T. Scopes is indicted for teaching Charles Darwin's theory of evolution.
1986 - Hands Across America takes place.

Also born today:
1803 - Ralph Waldo Emerson, 1878 - Bill "Bojangles" Robinson, 1889 - Igor Sikorsky, 1897 - Gene Tunney, 1921 - Hal David, 1929 - Beverly Sills, 1939 - Dixie Carter, 1939 - Ian McKellen, 1943 - Leslie Uggams, 1944 - Frank Oz, 1947 - Karen Valentine and 1969 - Stacy London.


----------



## intinst

5/25/12
Mollyb52, *Flower*, Norman German, kevinmcgee9, eli474wes, mariebaile092, 
anjelagill, Amildz, jeffh457, karlfitch, puppy00, R.E. (Renee) Chambliss, ellebanna, 
jeglin, Tome54, coreymdz, harryc, loladark, Gabriel Beyers, ajmonkeygirl99,
Margaret J. McMaster, AmandaKathy, tomygreay & rania
Hope you can have some fun on your birthday!


----------



## intinst

5/26/12
ladyvolz, drenfrow, snitchandy, summersgeorgia, cyrilcash, Jannfanke, 
elletandel, Ryan S Fortney, Theresaragan, Rich Walls & churlishfellow
Let the good times roll!


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday May 26 is the 147th day of the year. There are 219 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*ladyvolz, drenfrow, snitchandy, summersgeorgia, cyrilcash, Jannfanke, elletandel, Ryan S Fortney, Theresaragan, Rich Walls and churlishfellow.*_

On this day:
1857 - Dred Scott is emancipated by the Blow family, his original owners.
1868 - The impeachment trial of U.S. President Andrew Johnson ends with Johnson being found not guilty by one vote.
1896 - Charles Dow publishes the first edition of the Dow Jones Industrial Average.
1897 - Dracula, a novel by Irish author Bram Stoker is published.
1986 - The European Community adopts the European flag.

Also born today:
1886 - Al Jolson, 1907 - John Wayne, 1912 - Jay Silverheels, 1920 - Peggy Lee, 1923 - James Arness, 1926 - Miles Davis, 1928 - Jack Kevorkian, 1948 - Stevie Nicks, 1949 - Hank Williams Jr., 1951 - Sally Ride and 1966 - Helena Bonham Carter.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday May 27 is the 148th day of the year. There are 218 days remaining until the end of the year

Happy Birthday to:
_tarabenet, Joan Flett, Marine Mom, celiaisawesome, Jessi, Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read, billygolden, gr8nielsen, andyghein, NYBravesfan, GM Barlean, Rosalie, Paul Dale and Joseph Ratliff.
_

On this day:
1703 - Tsar Peter the Great founds the city of Saint Petersburg.
1860 - Giuseppe Garibaldi begins his attack on Palermo, Sicily, as part of the Italian Unification.
1907 - Bubonic plague breaks out in San Francisco, California.
1927 - The Ford Motor Company ceases manufacture of the Ford Model T and begins to retool plants to make the Ford Model A.








1937 - In California, the Golden Gate Bridge opens to pedestrian traffic, creating a vital link between San Francisco and Marin County, California.








1967 - The U.S. Navy aircraft carrier USS John F. Kennedy is launched by Jacqueline Kennedy and her daughter Caroline.
1986 - Dragon Quest, the game credited as setting the template for role-playing video games, is released in Japan.

Also born today:
1794 - Cornelius Vanderbilt, 1819 - Julia Ward Howe, 1837 - Wild Bill Hickok, 1894 - Dashiell Hammett, 1911 - Hubert H. Humphrey, 1911 - Vincent Price, 1912 - John Cheever, 1912 - Sam Snead, 1915 - Herman Wouk, 1923 - Henry Kissinger, 1934 - Harlan Ellison, 1936 - Louis Gossett Jr.,


----------



## intinst

5/27/12
tarabenet, Joan Flett, Marine Mom, celiaisawesome, Jessi, 
Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read, billygolden, gr8nielsen, 
andyghein, NYBravesfan, GM Barlean, Rosalie, Paul Dale 
&
Joseph Ratliff
Happy Birthday All!
(NYBravesfan, happy Birthday from Dad!)


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday May 28 is the 149th day of the year. There are 217 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special birthday wishes to rho.

Happy Birthday to:
*Teach142, rho, Harmakhet, ibda1girl, Daniel Santar, Nicolas, petern09e, kolity17, Sheriff John Stone, Cindi_LeeJm, liz391 (1932), Richardbricky, ffvp and ckilaru.*

On this day:
1533 - The Archbishop of Canterbury Thomas Cranmer declares the marriage of King Henry VIII of England to Anne Boleyn valid.
1892 - In San Francisco, California, John Muir organizes the Sierra Club.
1952 - The women of Greece are given the right to vote.
1999 - In Milan, Italy, after 22 years of restoration work, Leonardo da Vinci's masterpiece The Last Supper is put back on display.

Also born today:
1908 - Ian Fleming, 1910 - T-Bone Walker, 1931 - Carroll Baker, 1934 - Dionne quintuplets, 1938 - Jerry West, 1944 - Rudy Giuliani, 1944 - Gladys Knight, 1945 - John Fogerty and 1977 - Elisabeth Hasselbeck.


----------



## intinst

5/28/12
Teach142, rho, Harmakhet, ibda1girl, Daniel Santar, Nicolas, petern09e, kolity17, 
Sheriff John Stone, Cindi_LeeJm, liz391 (1932), Richardbricky, ffvp & ckilaru.
Happy Birthday, All!
(Didn't have time to bake, best I could come up with in a short time, but it is CHOCOLATE!)


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday May 29 is the 150th day of the year. There are 216 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
jonescandy166, madz, Vince Neil, Dani Kay, JonathanDAllen, SteveKarmazenuk, J.S.Davis, FabulaScribe, Flash Rex, Amia Lacey, Martin Perry and David Couzins.

On this day:
1790 – Rhode Island becomes the last of the original United States' colonies to ratify the Constitution and is admitted as the 13th U.S. state.
1848 – Wisconsin is admitted as the 30th U.S. state.
1864 – Emperor Maximilian I of Mexico arrives in Mexico for the first time.
1913 – Igor Stravinsky's ballet score The Rite of Spring receives its premiere performance in Paris, provoking a riot.
1942 – Bing Crosby, the Ken Darby Singers and the John Scott Trotter Orchestra record Irving Berlin's "White Christmas", the best-selling Christmas single in history.

Also born today:
1736 – Patrick Henry, 1874 – G. K. Chesterton, 1893 – Max Brand, 1903 – Bob Hope, 1917 – John F. Kennedy, 1939 – Al Unser, Sr., 1956 – LaToya Jackson, 1958 – Annette Bening, 1961 – Melissa Etheridge and 1975 – Melanie Brown.


----------



## intinst

5/29/12
jonescandy166, madz, Vince Neil, Dani Kay, JonathanDAllen, SteveKarmazenuk, 
J.S.Davis, FabulaScribe, Flash Rex, Amia Lacey, Martin Perry & David Couzins
[size=30pt]Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday May 30 is the 151st day of the year. There are 215 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Mikuto, farmwife99, kworth11, Edwin N. Skinner, gibbsfrederick, swilldan, L. Bowens, xielou, oxymoron, John Ruskin, josshflamsshe1982, dingba123, triciatypes, Rusty Bigfoot, LovesToRead and PaulaLynnJohnson.*_

On this day:
1431 - Hundred Years' War: in Rouen, France, 19-year-old Joan of Arc is burned at the stake by an English-dominated tribunal.
1536 - King Henry VIII of England marries Jane Seymour, a lady-in-waiting to his first two wives.


----------



## intinst

5/30/12
Mikuto, farmwife99, kworth11, Edwin N. Skinner, gibbsfrederick, swilldan, 
L. Bowens, xielou, oxymoron, John Ruskin, josshflamsshe1982, dingba123, 
triciatypes, Rusty Bigfoot, LovesToRead & PaulaLynnJohnson.

*Hope nothing happens to spoil your day!*


----------



## intinst

5/31/12
Kirstin, Archer531, Jonahirt, garwil5, EchelonPress, BMathison, hunjik, 
jendamalem, John87, Arthur Mackeown, ElizabethJasper, GWakeling 

It's your Birthday, take it easy!


----------



## intinst

5/31/12
Betsy the Quilter
Happy Birthday,
Moderator Extraordinaire!


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday May 31 is the 152nd day of the year. There are 214 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special wishes to Betsy the Quilter.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Betsy the Quilter, Kirstin, Archer531, Jonahirt, garwil5, EchelonPress, BMathison, hunjik, jendamalem, John87, Arthur Mackeown, ElizabethJasper and GWakeling*_

On this day:
1279 BC - Rameses II (The Great) (19th dynasty) becomes pharaoh of Ancient Egypt.
1678 - The Godiva procession through Coventry begins.
1889 - Johnstown Flood: Over 2,200 people die after a dam break sends a 60-foot (18-meter) wall of water over the town of Johnstown, Pennsylvania.
1927 - The last Ford Model T rolls off the assembly line after a production run of 15,007,003 vehicles.
1977 - The Trans-Alaska Pipeline System completed.
2005 - Vanity Fair reveals that Mark Felt was Deep Throat.

Also born today:
1162 - Genghis Khan, 1819 - Walt Whitman, 1857 - Pope Pius XI, 1898 - Dr. Norman Vincent Peale, 1908 - Don Ameche, 1930 - Clint Eastwood, 1934 - Jim Hutton, 1943 - Sharon Gless, 1943 - Joe Namath, 1949 - Tom Berenger, 1961 - Lea Thompson and 1965 - Brooke Shields.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday June 1 is the 153rd day of the year. There are 213 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*David J. Guyton, SharaMartin, Joerg_Mosthaf, samara1, JoeMitchell, lks, ana01, fira19, Hunkies123, markalexander, LeeleeSchubert, Sean Thomas Fisher, hailey98, wrighton, Vegasgyrl007, Alwyne Ashweth, jtw78, Laurie AEA, StephSweeney.*_

On this day:
1495 - Friar John Cor records the first known batch of scotch whisky.
1533 - Anne Boleyn is crowned Queen of England.
1792 - Kentucky is admitted as the 15th state of the United States.
1796 - Tennessee is admitted as the 16th state of the United States.
1813 - James Lawrence, the mortally-wounded commander of the USS Chesapeake, gives his final order: "Don't give up the ship!"
1890 - The United States Census Bureau begins using Herman Hollerith's tabulating machine to count census returns.
1974 - The Heimlich maneuver for rescuing choking victims is published in the journal Emergency Medicine.

Also born today:
1921 - Nelson Riddle, 1926 - Andy Griffith, 1926 - Marilyn Monroe, 1934 - Pat Boone, 1937 - Morgan Freeman, 1937 - Colleen McCullough, 1947 - Ronnie Wood, 1973 - Heidi Klum and 1974 - Alanis Morissette.


----------



## intinst

5/1/12
David J. Guyton, SharaMartin, Joerg_Mosthaf, samara1, JoeMitchell, lks, ana01, 
fira19, Hunkies123, markalexander, LeeleeSchubert, Sean Thomas Fisher, hailey98, 
wrighton, Vegasgyrl007, Alwyne Ashweth, jtw78, Laurie AEA, StephSweeney
Have a great Birthday, but don't wear yourselves out!


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday June 2 is the 154th day of the year. There are 212 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special birthday wishes to NapCat.

Happy Birthday to:
_*peepa43, Anne Lebrecht, apollomichelle, Michelle Sterling, ronhms69, uvdi88, cdstedman, Bonbonlover, NapCat, DaisyCampbell, Niko Silvester, smichellez, SterM3 and Matthew Bennett.*_

On this day:
455 - Sack of Rome: Vandals enter Rome, and plunder the city for two weeks
1098 - First Crusade: The first Siege of Antioch ends as Crusader forces take the city.
1835 - P. T. Barnum and his circus start their first tour of the United States.
1855 - The Portland Rum Riot occurs in Portland, Maine.
1953 - The coronation of Queen Elizabeth II, who is crowned Queen of the United Kingdom, Canada, Australia, New Zealand and Her Other Realms and Territories & Head of the Commonwealth, the first major international event to be televised.

Also born today:
1731 - Martha Washington, 1740 - Marquis de Sade, 1840 - Thomas Hardy, 1904 - Johnny Weissmuller, 1937 - Sally Kellerman, 1941 - Stacy Keach, 1944 - Marvin Hamlisch, 1948 - Jerry Mathers, 1955 - Dana Carvey, 1960 - Kyle Petty, 1972 - Wayne Brady and 1989 - Freddy Adu.


----------



## intinst

6/2/12
peepa43, Anne Lebrecht, apollomichelle, Michelle Sterling, 
ronhms69, uvdi88, cdstedman, Bonbonlover, DaisyCampbell, 
Niko Silvester, smichellez, SterM3 & Matthew Bennett
Happy Birthday 
&
be careful in the water!


----------



## intinst

6/2/12
da NAPCAT !
Yours too?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

intinst said:


> 5/31/12
> Betsy the Quilter
> Happy Birthday,
> Moderator Extraordinaire!


Belated thank you for this wonderful cake!!

You're the best!

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday June 3 is the 155th day of the year. There are 211 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*love2read, lb505, staticgirl50, texashosting, DaveCullen, Herzwords, harriet123, Alexis-Shore, gr3gsum, Lewisjj, Lindzz and pjDominicis.*_

On this day:
1539 - Hernando de Soto claims Florida for Spain.
1839 - In Humen, China, Lin Tse-hsü destroys 1.2 million kg of opium confiscated from British merchants, providing Britain with a casus belli to open hostilities, resulting in the First Opium War.
1888 - The poem "Casey at the Bat", by Ernest Lawrence Thayer, is published in the San Francisco Examiner
1937 - The Duke of Windsor marries Wallis Simpson.

Also born today:
1808 - Jefferson Davis, 1864 - Ransom E. Olds, 1878 - Barney Oldfield, 1906 - Josephine Baker, 1917 - Leo Gorcey, 1924 - Colleen Dewhurst, 1925 - Tony Curtis, 1926 - Allen Ginsberg, 1930 - Marion Zimmer Bradley, 1942 - Curtis Mayfield, 1945 - Hale Irwin and 1967 - Anderson Cooper


----------



## intinst

6/3/12
love2read, lb505, staticgirl50, texashosting, DaveCullen, Herzwords, 
harriet123, Alexis-Shore, gr3gsum, Lewisjj, Lindzz & pjDominicis


----------



## intinst

6/4/12
MicahBleecher, Graham Storrs, adegan, 
alustha24, ShaneSmith01, Nichole Chase, 
Simone Rael, katecornwell, 
Austin_Briggs, Pauline Nolet 
&
sheilaladd


----------



## intinst

6/5/12
Crystal, Manifield, alexwalker10win, james91, MissERG, MST,
CharlaBrady, KennQ, PilatesCross, Robert Bidinotto & CRParks 
Mmmm, Mmmm, Mmmm, Loves that cake!
Hope it is a great day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday June 4 is the 156th day of the year. There are 210 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*MicahBleecher, Graham Storrs, adegan, alustha24, ShaneSmith01, Nichole Chase, Simone Rael, katecornwell, Austin_Briggs, Pauline Nolet and sheilaladd.*_

On this day:
1615 - Siege of Osaka: Forces under the shogun Tokugawa Ieyasu take Osaka Castle in Japan. 
1792 - Captain George Vancouver claims Puget Sound for the Kingdom of Great Britain.
1912 - Massachusetts becomes the first state of the United States to set a minimum wage.
1989 - The Tiananmen Square protests are violently ended in Beijing by the People's Liberation Army.

Also born today:
1907 - Rosalind Russell, 1924 - Dennis Weaver, 1928 - Ruth Westheimer, 1936 - Bruce Dern, 1944 - Michelle Phillips, 1971 - Noah Wyle and 1975 - Angelina Jolie.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday June 5 is the 157th day of the year. There are 209 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Crystal, Manifield, alexwalker10win, james91, MissERG, CharlaBrady, KennQ, PilatesCross, MST, Robert Bidinotto, CRParks.*_

On this day:
70 - Titus and his Roman legions breach the middle wall of Jerusalem in the Siege of Jerusalem.
1883 - The first regularly scheduled Orient Express departs Paris.
1956 - Elvis Presley introduces his new single, "Hound Dog", on The Milton Berle Show, scandalizing the audience with his suggestive hip movements.
1967 - Six-Day War begins: The Israeli air force launches simultaneous pre-emptive attacks on the air forces of Egypt and Syria.
1976 - Collapse of the Teton Dam in Idaho, United States.

Also born today:
1718 - Thomas Chippendale, 1850 - Pat Garrett, 1878 - Pancho Villa, 1895 - William Boyd, 1949 - Ken Follett, 1951 - Suze Orman, 1956 - Kenny G, 1964 - Rick Riordan and 1971 - Mark Wahlberg.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday June 6 is the 158th day of the year. There are 208 days remaining until the end of the year

Happy Birthday to:
_*solarkim6720, Perennial Reader, sketza02, aimeegreene12, hiddenpotential8, bdebsib, liza464, jerrytaylor80, humility62, steben1975, trainingacat, drhetal1, rcwarner, killersneakers, brookerkais, IreneMalarkey, lauradferguson, vir, talishasmith, wandatalton, loisshuler, broomlee, Nathalie01, bpenguin, earnestnelson, nhantoan17, nhantoan19, nhantoan21, nhantoan24, Malfoy, pentimo, johnson003, nhantoan26, nhantoan27, nhantoan28, nhantoan29, vics5thor, Smarta, bgpadmin, burnsij, nhantoan34, nhantoan35, nhantoan36, DonaldIAnderson23, nhantoan38, nhantoan37, foysalhaq, stormymountaincandle, amyzeyen9, jmmoham, ali06hasan, nhantoan42, klintkin, jonathanfrank, Robert_913, janssie26, nhantoan43, Brend0n, AnnaHarrison165, hazelcochranc198, HelenC, Peters, kran4141, elizjon12, Nicole04, bbrettggddemartino, rronaldemmckenzie, Harmony, jackspa2011, Peter Watson, shanihassen7, marioparty77, AMirIQbaL22, FaKhRuL541, PaRvEz541, IslampaR641, ulquiorra89, NAeeMsuFi2, LeonaJenny88, MoBiLeDoG541, BaByWoRlD, barbieparty80, Tammy, heaven4kids, Isabelle, Ventural. Dubstep, Actiecodenl, Dubstep02, KAMEEZ01, carolback06, KAMEEZ02, jonnyo, AntonyTonn, gabellc, bibang1, AuthorCharlieg, 3WeirDskinS and PBArcadia.*_

On this day:
1752 - A devastating fire destroys one-third of Moscow, including 18,000 homes.
1844 - The Young Men's Christian Association (YMCA) is founded in London.
1944 - World War II: Battle of Normandy begins. D-Day.
1946 - The National Basketball Association is created, with eleven original teams.
1984 - Tetris, one of the best-selling video games of all-time, is released.

Also born today:
1755 - Nathan Hale, 1799 - Alexander Pushkin, 1867 - David T. Abercrombie, 1875 - Thomas Mann, 1939 - Gary U.S. Bonds, 1952 - Harvey Fierstein and 1956 - Björn Borg.


----------



## intinst

6/6/12
*To all those born on this date,*


----------



## intinst

6/7/12
plumboz, IyaBlack123, dwright123, tizaira24, 
Sam from TSC, norabrant84, jamesajunior, Varangian
Dis my cake. 
Hope you got your own.
Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday June 7 is the 159th day of the year. There are 207 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*plumboz, IyaBlack123, dwright123, tizaira24, Sam from TSC, norabrant84, jamesajunior and Varangian.*_

On this day:
1099 - The First Crusade: The Siege of Jerusalem begins.
1776 - Richard Henry Lee presents the "Lee Resolution" to the Continental Congress. The motion is seconded by John Adams and leads to the United States Declaration of Independence.
1899 - American Temperance crusader Carrie Nation begins her campaign of vandalizing alcohol-serving establishments by destroying the inventory in a saloon in Kiowa, Kansas.
1909 - Mary Pickford makes her screen debut at the age of 16.

Also born today:
1848 - Paul Gauguin, 1897 - George Szell, 1909 - Jessica Tandy, 1917 - Dean Martin, 1940 - Tom Jones, 1946 - Jenny Jones, 1952 - Liam Neeson, 1955 - William Forsythe, 1958 - Prince, 1981 - Anna Kournikova and 1988 - Michael Cera.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday June 8 is the 160th day of the year. There are 206 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*ccs122300, Tracey, rio512, CaroleC, cc84, beatbdre, uareocal, LydiaNetzer, amyleigh, Nimbuschick, tim_mc_dougall and dave shiflett.*_

On this day:
68 - The Roman Senate proclaims Galba as emperor.
1191 - Richard I arrives in Acre (Palestine) thus beginning his crusade.
1783 - The volcano Laki, in Iceland, begins an eight-month eruption which kills over 9,000 people and starts a seven-year famine.
1789 - James Madison introduces twelve proposed amendments to the United States Constitution in the House of Representatives; by 1791, ten of them are ratified by the state legislatures and become the Bill of Rights; another is eventually ratified in 1992 to become the 27th Amendment.
1948 - Milton Berle hosts the debut of Texaco Star Theater.
1949 - George Orwell's Nineteen Eighty-Four is published.

Also born today:
1867 - Frank Lloyd Wright, 1910 - John W. Campbell, 1918 - Robert Preston, 1921 - LeRoy Neiman, 1925 - Barbara Bush, 1927 - Jerry Stiller, 1933 - Joan Rivers, 1936 - James Darren, 1940 - Nancy Sinatra, 1966 - Julianna Margulies, 1970 - Gabrielle Giffords and 1978 - Maria Menounos.


----------



## intinst

6/8/12
ccs122300, Tracey, rio512, CaroleC, cc84, beatbdre, uareocal, 
LydiaNetzer, amyleigh, Nimbuschick, tim_mc_dougall, dave shiflett
Hope you get the flavor cake you want, too!
(Even if it's peanut butter/hotdog  )


----------



## intinst

6/9/12
*T.J. The Diva (but not really...)*
Happy Birthday from telracs, me and the rest of KB!


----------



## intinst

6/9/12
jah, JBealsFan, edwardgtalbot, schuttziejr, Darcia, terrycallister, GerryMann, 
MrBackpack, crazylawnmowerguy, Walter01, collinschroeder, SamuelEDavis, 
Terrell, NicWilson, Peter_von_Harten, RickyL, Yasmina Kohl, SarahSalari & Thomas Pluck
Happy Birthday to all of you!


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday June 9 is the 161st day of the year. There are 205 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*jah, JBealsFan, edwardgtalbot, schuttziejr, Darcia, terrycallister, GerryMann, MrBackpack, crazylawnmowerguy, Walter01, collinschroeder, SamuelEDavis, Terrell, NicWilson, Peter_von_Harten, RickyL, Yasmina Kohl, SarahSalari, Thomas Pluck, T.J. The Diva (but not really...).*_

On this day:
1534 - Jacques Cartier is the first European to discover the Saint Lawrence River.
1732 - James Oglethorpe is granted a royal charter for the colony of the future U.S. state of Georgia.
1885 - A peace treaty is signed to end the Sino-French War, with China eventually giving up Tonkin and Annam - most of present-day Vietnam - to France.
1934 - Donald Duck makes his debut in The Wise Little Hen.
1967 - Six-Day War: Israel captures the Golan Heights from Syria
1973 - Secretariat wins the Triple Crown.

Also born today:
1891 - Cole Porter, 1900 - Fred Waring, 1915 - Les Paul, 1916 - Robert McNamara, 1934 - Jackie Wilson, 1961 - Michael J. Fox, 1961 - Aaron Sorkin, 1963 - Johnny Depp and 1981 - Natalie Portman.


----------



## telracs

TJ--- you got your own cake, but we gotta steal some of the phantom one also!

Thanks intinst!


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday June 10 is the 162nd day of the year. There are 204 days remaining until the end of the year

Happy Birthday to:
_*DD, Solarraven, MichelleR, Frank_Tuttle, mario66, Lilia Green, Lilia-Green, nightflyer, Lavim, Ulrich, PixieEnchanted, willowpolson, Chloe14, Krista D. Ball, thadjohnson, RazzleDazzle, gRaciaj0n, Bilinda Ní Siodacaín and AndrewJames.*_

On this day:
1190 - Third Crusade: Frederick I Barbarossa drowns in the river Saleph while leading an army to Jerusalem. 
1692 - Salem witch trials: Bridget Bishop is hanged at Gallows Hill near Salem, Massachusetts, for "certaine Detestable Arts called Witchcraft & Sorceries".
1829 - The first Boat Race between the University of Oxford and the University of Cambridge takes place.
1854 - The first class of the United States Naval Academy students graduate.
1947 - Saab produces its first automobile.








1977 - Apple ships its first Apple II personal computer.

Also born today:
1637 - Jacques Marquette, 1889 - Sessue Hayakawa, 1895 - Hattie McDaniel, 1915 - Saul Bellow, 1922 - Judy Garland, 1933 - F. Lee Bailey, 1962 - Gina Gershon, 1965 - Elizabeth Hurley, 1971 - Bobby Jindal, 1982 - Tara Lipinski, 1982 - Leelee Sobieski and 1992 - Kate Upton.


----------



## intinst

6/10/12
DD, Solarraven, MichelleR, Frank_Tuttle, mario66, Lilia Green, Lilia-Green, 
nightflyer, Lavim, Ulrich, PixieEnchanted, willowpolson, Chloe14, Krista D. Ball, 
thadjohnson, RazzleDazzle, gRaciaj0n, Bilinda Ní Siodacaín & AndrewJames
Have a great day; just don't overindulge.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday June 11 is the 163rd day of the year. There are 203 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*The Atomic Bookworm, benson85, 2Jerryclifford, KeRaSh, compmen2010, simon fenn, Rianne_Seth, denisgarza, mitchellpachec, jamiegale and malger.*_

On this day:
1184 BC - Trojan War: Troy is sacked and burned, according to calculations by Eratosthenes.
1509 - Henry VIII of England marries Catherine of Aragon.
1776 - The Continental Congress appoints Thomas Jefferson, John Adams, Benjamin Franklin, Roger Sherman, and Robert R. Livingston to the Committee of Five to draft a declaration of independence.
1919 - Sir Barton wins the Belmont Stakes, becoming the first horse to win the Triple Crown.
1962 - Frank Morris, John Anglin and Clarence Anglin allegedly become the only prisoners to escape from the prison on Alcatraz Island.
1998 - Compaq Computer pays $9 billion for Digital Equipment Corporation in the largest high-tech acquisition.

Also born today:
1776 - John Constable, 1910 - Jacques-Yves Cousteau, 1913 - Vince Lombardi, 1919 - Richard Todd, 1930 - Charles B. Rangel, 1933 - Gene Wilder, 1939 - Sir Jackie Stewart, 1956 - Joe Montana, 1959 - Hugh Laurie, 1978 - Joshua Jackson and 1986 - Shia LaBeouf.


----------



## intinst

6/11/12
The Atomic Bookworm, benson85, 2Jerryclifford, KeRaSh, compmen2010, 
simon fenn, Rianne_Seth, denisgarza, mitchellpachec, jamiegale & malger
Hope it is a great day!


----------



## That Weird Guy....

intinst said:


> 6/9/12
> *T.J. The Diva (but not really...)*
> Happy Birthday from telracs, me and the rest of KB!


Thanks! That looks AWESOME!!!


----------



## intinst

6/12/12
Laylor, Spiritwind 1, Vicky Gallas, Chris W, Jacksimpson22, derekprior, HankP, 
fredhys10, carsoncheel, keithconde, xunght, SimWeltch, VujaDe, Joseph Robert Lewis, 
kristine24, David N. Alderman, Kaye Horn, Feliza81, alonshalev, merryshannon, michaelallen


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday June 12 is the 164th day of the year. There are 202 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Laylor, Spiritwind 1, Vicky Gallas, Chris W, Jacksimpson22, derekprior, HankP, fredhys10, carsoncheel, keithconde, xunght, SimWeltch, VujaDe, Joseph Robert Lewis, kristine24, David N. Alderman, Kaye Horn, Feliza81, alonshalev, merryshannon and michaelallen.*_

On this day:
1429 - Hundred Years' War: Joan of Arc leads the French army in their capture of the city and the English commander, William de la Pole, 1st Duke of Suffolk in the second day of the Battle of Jargeau.
1864 - Battle of Cold Harbor - Ulysses S. Grant gives the Confederate forces under Robert E. Lee a victory when he pulls his Union troops from their positions at Cold Harbor, Virginia and moves south.
1939 - The Baseball Hall of Fame opens in Cooperstown, New York.
1997 - Queen Elizabeth II reopens the Globe Theatre in London.

Also born today:
1897 - Anthony Eden, 1924 - George H. W. Bush, 1928 - Vic Damone, 1929 - Anne Frank, 1930 - Jim Nabors and 1957 - Timothy Busfield.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday June 13 is the 165th day of the year. There are 201 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*russr19, tippymn, MB, michaeljasper, bysegreen5, kathy25, Androwell, ed_marrow, gavinsnow, diane36, Michael87, writermjm, Dennis E. Yates and sheldonchs.*_

On this day:
313 - The Edict of Milan, signed by Constantine the Great and co-emperor Valerius Licinius granting religious freedom throughout the Roman Empire, is posted in Nicomedia.
1645 - Miyamoto Musashi passes away in Reigando, the cave in which he wrote the Book of Five Rings.
1898 - Yukon Territory is formed, with Dawson chosen as its capital.
1970 - "The Long and Winding Road" becomes the Beatles' last US Number 1 song.

Also born today:
1584 - Miyamoto Musashi, 1865 - William Butler Yeats, 1892 - Basil Rathbone, 1903 - Red Grange, 1926 - Paul Lynde, 1953 - Tim Allen, 1962 - Ally Sheedy, 1974 - Steve-O, 1981 - Chris Evans, 1986 - Ashley Olsen and 1986 - Mary-Kate Olsen.


----------



## intinst

6/13/12
russr19, tippymn, MB, michaeljasper, bysegreen5, kathy25, Androwell, ed_marrow, 
gavinsnow, diane36, Michael87, writermjm, Dennis E. Yates & sheldonchs


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday June 14 is the 166th day of the year. There are 200 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Ty Johnston, kevinbest4all, nadiatrenidad, MrPLD, Cuthbert, antares, StefanBourque and brianbigel.*_

On this day:
1648 - Margaret Jones is hanged in Boston for witchcraft in the first such execution for the Massachusetts colony.
1777 - The Stars and Stripes is adopted by Congress as the Flag of the United States.
1822 - Charles Babbage proposes a difference engine in a paper to the Royal Astronomical Society entitled "Note on the application of machinery to the computation of astronomical and mathematical tables".








1900 - Hawaii becomes a United States territory.
1947 - Roswell UFO incident A supposed UFO crash lands in Roswell, New Mexico
1951 - UNIVAC I is dedicated by the U.S. Census Bureau.

Also born today:
1811 - Harriet Beecher Stowe, 1864 - Alois Alzheimer, 1909 - Burl Ives, 1919 - Gene Barry, 1925 - Pierre Salinger, 1931 - Junior Walker, 1939 - Steny Hoyer, 1946 - Donald Trump, 1949 - Harry Turtledove, 1961 - Boy George and 1969 - Steffi Graf.


----------



## intinst

6/14/12
Ty Johnston, kevinbest4all, nadiatrenidad, MrPLD, 
Cuthbert, antares, StefanBourque & brianbigel
It's all right to be a little silly today, after all,
It's your Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, June 15 is the 167th day of the year. There are 199 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to ErnestS, coyote and Malcolm, balaspa, carmenleez, calingwood1, ranchoranchodas, Rye-n, davidboon85, RVS78 and JD McLaughlin,*_

On this day:
1215 - King John of England puts his seal to the Magna Carta.
1667 - The first human blood transfusion is administered by Dr. Jean-Baptiste Denys.
1752 - Benjamin Franklin proves that lightning is electricity.
1836 - Arkansas is admitted as the 25th U.S. state.
1911 - Tabulating Computing Recording Corporation (IBM) is incorporated.
1934 - The U.S. Great Smoky Mountains National Park is founded.









Also born today:
1914 - Saul Steinberg, 1917 - Lash La Rue, 1921 - Erroll Garner, 1932 - Mario Cuomo, 1941 - Harry Nilsson, 1949 - Jim Varney, 1954 - James Belushi, 1958 - Wade Boggs, 1963 - Helen Hunt, 1964 - Courteney Cox and 1973 - Neil Patrick Harris.


----------



## intinst

6/15/12
ErnestS, coyote and Malcolm, balaspa, carmenleez, calingwood1,
ranchoranchodas, Rye-n, davidboon85, RVS78 & JD McLaughlin
It's your birthday, dress a little silly if you want!


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, June 16 is the 168th day of the year. There are 198 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to cat616, busy91, MagicalWingLT, lexi61689, RebeccaForster, jamesm1655, josephcager, outunderstars, MetalDragon, encinitas, choyung10, clncrptclnng, slowhands, Brett P, Mckenno12, rosedrs8, Stones Quest, KateDanley, TeresaDAmario, busy_91, SOULADREAM, kathtorstensson and Liz Davis.*_

On this day:
1586 - Mary, Queen of Scots, recognizes Philip II of Spain as her heir and successor. 
1858 - Abraham Lincoln delivers his House Divided speech in Springfield, Illinois. 
1903 - The Ford Motor Company is incorporated. 
1904 - Irish author James Joyce begins a relationship with Nora Barnacle and subsequently uses the date to set the actions for his novel Ulysses; this date is now traditionally called "Bloomsday". 
1977 - Oracle Corporation is incorporated in Redwood Shores, California, as Software Development Laboratories (SDL)

Also born today:
1723 - Adam Smith, 1829 - Geronimo, 1890 - Stan Laurel, 1896 - Murray Leinster, 1917 - Katherine Graham, 1937 - Erich Segal, 1938 - Joyce Carol Oates, 1941 - Aldrich Ames, 1943 - Joan Van Ark, 1951 - Roberto Durán and 1955 - Laurie Metcalf.


----------



## intinst

6/16/12
cat616, busy91, MagicalWingLT, lexi61689, RebeccaForster, jamesm1655, 
josephcager, outunderstars, MetalDragon, encinitas, choyung10, clncrptclnng, 
slowhands, Brett P, Mckenno12, rosedrs8, Stones Quest, KateDanley, 
TeresaDAmario, busy_91, SOULADREAM, kathtorstensson & Liz Davis
*Happy Birthday!*


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, June 17 is the 169th day of the year. There are 197 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to BasicGreatGuy, ArtGordon, Scwd4, merrydunn and Stormy, Kenyada, mikebennet1, charliehorse43, infinidim, SPaulBryan, frederickbruce, Absolutely*Kate, haddin263, Bernie037, Barry026 lmolaski, Lee Argus, brooksjonesand SandyLee.  * _

On this day:
1579 - Sir Francis Drake claims a land he calls Nova Albion (modern California) for England. 
1631 - Mumtaz Mahal dies during childbirth. Her husband, Mughal emperor Shah Jahan I, will spend more than 20 years building her mausoleum, the Taj Mahal.
1885 - The Statue of Liberty arrives in New York Harbor.








1987 - With the death of the last individual, the Dusky Seaside Sparrow becomes extinct.

Also born today:
1239 - Edward I (Longshanks), 1861 - Omar Bundy, 1882 - Igor Stravinsky, 1904 - Ralph Bellamy, 1914 - John Hersey, 1923 - Elroy Hirsch, 1943 - Newt Gingrich, 1943 - Barry Manilow, 1945 - Tommy Franks, 1960 - Thomas Haden Church, 1963 - Greg Kinnear, 1965 - Dan Jansen and 1980 - Venus Williams.


----------



## intinst

6/17/12
BasicGreatGuy, ArtGordon, Scwd4, merrydunn and Stormy, Kenyada, mikebennet1, 
charliehorse43, infinidim, SPaulBryan, frederickbruce, Absolutely*Kate, haddin263, 
Bernie037, Barry026 lmolaski, Lee Argus, brooksjones & SandyLee
We got all dressed up for your birthday, 
hope it is a great one!


----------



## geoffthomas

Mother Beaver (66), xianfox (16), vickyjones (32), Katie48 (30), DragonFrog (36), victor8896 (27), char34293g (32), Markoliver123 (31), Cavaguy (52), olivercole (26), johaley (27), jason55 (24), juliobass (25), stephanysimmons (37), bluesky*8 (6, Low Kay Hwa

Monday, June 18 is the 170th day of the year. There are 196 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Mother Beaver, xianfox, vickyjones, Katie48, DragonFrog, victor8896, char34293g, Markoliver123, Cavaguy, olivercole, johaley, dariuslee, jason55, juliobass, stephanysimmons, bluesky*8 and Low Kay Hwa.*_

On this day:
1778 - American Revolutionary War: British troops abandon Philadelphia, Pennsylvania.
1873 - Susan B. Anthony is fined $100 for attempting to vote in the 1872 presidential election.
1900 - Empress Dowager Longyu of China orders all foreigners killed, including foreign diplomats and their families.
1923 - Checker Taxi puts its first taxi on the streets.








1940 - "Finest Hour" speech by Winston Churchill.
1983 - Space Shuttle program: STS-7, Astronaut Sally Ride becomes the first American woman in space.

Also born today:
1854 - E.W. Scripps, 1886 - George Mallory, 1910 - E.G. Marshall, 1915 - Red Adair, 1917 - Richard Boone, 1942 - Roger Ebert, 1942 - Paul McCartney and 1952 - Carol Kane.


----------



## intinst

6/18/12
Mother Beaver, xianfox, vickyjones, Katie48, DragonFrog, victor8896, 
char34293g, Markoliver123, Cavaguy, olivercole, johaley, dariuslee,
jason55, juliobass, stephanysimmons, bluesky*8 & Low Kay Hwa


----------



## intinst

6/19/12
Ryath, BKinkade, tastefullyjune, Bane766, vash202, arleenscott, Yannie09, 
rhodesk25, briankad38, Len666, Seleya, crm3lla5, KurtU3, JessieNish1, 
MaRkrOb22, Florrie4, hendi6367, SArthurMartin & Samantha_0619
Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, June 19 is the 171st day of the year. There are 195 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to: 
_*Ryath, BKinkade, tastefullyjune, Bane766, vash202, arleenscott, Yannie09, rhodesk25, briankad38, Len666, Seleya, crm3lla5, KurtU3, JessieNish1, MaRkrOb22, Florrie4, hendi6367, SArthurMartin and Samantha_0619.*_

On this day:
1867 - Maximilian I of the Mexican Empire is executed by a firing squad in Querétaro, Querétaro.
1910 - The first Father's Day is celebrated in Spokane, Washington.
1953 - Julius and Ethel Rosenberg are executed at Sing Sing, in New York.
1978 - Garfield appears in his first comic strip.









Also born today:
1623 - Blaise Pascal, 1877 - Charles Coburn, 1896 - Wallis Simpson, Duchess of Windsor, 1897 - Moe Howard, 1902 - Guy Lombardo, 1903 - Lou Gehrig, 1915 - Pat Buttram, 1921 - Louis Jourdan, 1928 - Nancy Marchand, 1930 - Gena Rowlands, 1932 - Pier Angeli, 1947 - Salman Rushdie, 1948 - Phylicia Rashad, 1954 - Kathleen Turner, 1962 - Paula Abdul and 1978 - Zoe Saldana.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, June 20 is the 172nd day of the year. There are 194 days remaining until the end of the year. On leap years, this day usually marks the summer solstice in the northern hemisphere and the winter solstice in the southern hemisphere.

Happy Birthday to: 
_*WolfePrincess73, OdiousLightMoon, timothygrcl4, djstoddard, HughSinn81, Quake1028, Angelica09, BritanyLauderman5600, AnnWade, ffgonzales20R, oldmanjm04, A.D. Bloom, JerichoW11, paulmarks, Ryne Billings, estone888, K.E. Saxon, ShortySmalls and KaninZ.*_

On this day:
1214 - The University of Oxford receives its charter.
1837 - Queen Victoria succeeds to the British throne.
1840 - Samuel Morse receives the patent for the telegraph.
1893 - Lizzie Borden is acquitted for the murders of her father and stepmother.








1948 - Toast of the Town, later The Ed Sullivan Show, makes its television debut.
1990 - Asteroid Eureka is discovered.

Also born today:
1905 - Lillian Hellman, 1909 - Errol Flynn, 1911 - Gail Patrick, 1924 - Chet Atkins, 1924 - Audie Murphy, 1931 - Olympia Dukakis, 1931 - Martin Landau, # 1945 - Anne Murray, 1947 - Candy Clark, 1949 - Lionel Richie, 1952 - John Goodman, 1967 - Nicole Kidman.


----------



## intinst

6/20/12
WolfePrincess73, OdiousLightMoon, timothygrcl4, djstoddard, 
HughSinn81, Quake1028, Angelica09, BritanyLauderman5600, 
AnnWade, ffgonzales20R, oldmanjm04, A.D. Bloom, JerichoW11, 
paulmarks, Ryne Billings, estone888, K.E. Saxon, ShortySmalls & KaninZ
Hope it is a great one!


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, June 21 is the 173rd day of the year. There are 193 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to: 
_*Margarita, AnneBrooke, Jack C, Shayne Parkinson, cargalmn, Mira, Natalie24, beverly24, JustDucky83, Nicholas-A-Rose, Nancy Beck and HollyHood.  * _

On this day:
1307 - Külüg Khan enthroned as Khagan of the Mongols and Wuzong of the Yuan. 
1788 - New Hampshire ratifies the Constitution of the United States and is admitted as the 9th state in the United States. 
2006 - Pluto's newly discovered moons are officially named Nix & Hydra. 









Also born today:
1903 - Al Hirschfeld, 1905 - Jean-Paul Sartre, 1912 - Mary McCarthy, 1921 - Judy Holliday, 1921 - Jane Russell, 1925 - Maureen Stapleton, 1940 - Mariette Hartley, 1947 - Meredith Baxter, 1947 - Michael Gross, 1948 - Ian McEwan, 1953 - Benazir Bhutto and 1982 - Prince William of Wales.


----------



## loonlover

geoffthomas said:


> Monday, June 21 is the 173rd day of the year. There are 193 days remaining until the end of the year.


Oh, no, Geoff, not another Monday this week!


----------



## geoffthomas

loonlover said:


> Oh, no, Geoff, not another Monday this week!


Oh, thank you - I will fix it.


----------



## morantis

HB!


----------



## intinst

6/21/12
Margarita, AnneBrooke, Jack C, Shayne Parkinson, cargalmn, Mira, Natalie24, 
beverly24, JustDucky83, Nicholas-A-Rose, Nancy Beck & HollyHood
Happy Birthday!
(I'm not sure what it is either, but I'm sure the cake is good.  )


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, June 22 is the 174th day of the year. There are 192 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to: 
_*lexic, Knerkin, manta123, hollis29taylor, brethunte, David Lummis, bojzi, JRMurdock, peggytrentini, pondku789, TimHodkinson, authormichellehughes and insanity!.*_

On this day:
168 BC - Romans under Lucius Aemilius Paullus defeat and capture Macedonian King Perseus ending the Third Macedonian War.
1633 - The Holy Office in Rome forces Galileo Galilei to recant his view that the Sun, not the Earth, is the center of the Universe.
1907 - The London Underground's Charing Cross, Euston and Hampstead Railway opens.
1969 - The Cuyahoga River catches fire, which triggers a crack-down on pollution in the river.
1990 - Checkpoint Charlie is dismantled in Berlin.
2009 - Eastman Kodak Company announces that it will discontinue sales of the Kodachrome Color Film, concluding its 74-year run as a photography icon.

Also born today:
1757 - George Vancouver, 1887 - Julian Huxley, 1903 - John Dillinger, 1906 - Billy Wilder, 1907 - Mike Todd, 1909 - Maurice Adler, 1919 - Gower Champion, 1922 - Bill Blass, 1936 - Kris Kristofferson, 1941 - Ed Bradley, 1943 - Brit Hume, 1947 - Pete Maravich, 1949 - Meryl Streep, 1949 - Lindsay Wagner, 1953 - Cyndi Lauper, 1954 - Freddie Prinze, 1960 - Tracy Pollan, 1962 - Clyde Drexler, 1964 - Dan Brown and 1973 - Carson Daly, .


----------



## intinst

6/22/12
lexic, Knerkin, manta123, hollis29taylor, brethunte, David Lummis, bojzi, JRMurdock, 
peggytrentini, pondku789, TimHodkinson, authormichellehughes & insanity!


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, June 23 is the 175th day of the year. There are 191 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to hsuthard.

Happy Birthday to:
_*hsuthard, 01lyndsay, furniturecovers1, Harrisg44, JMGibbs5, tomlib, henryjo86k, henryjos86k, bobwrtz and leevisp.*_

On this day:
79 - Titus Caesar Vespasianus succeeds his father Vespasianus as tenth Roman Emperor.
1532 - Henry VIII and François I sign a secret treaty against Emperor Charles V.
1611 - The mutinous crew of Henry Hudson's fourth voyage sets Henry, his son and seven loyal crew members adrift in an open boat in what is now Hudson Bay; they are never heard from again.
1713 - The French residents of Acadia are given one year to declare allegiance to Britain or leave Nova Scotia, Canada.
1810 - John Jacob Astor forms the Pacific Fur Company.
1868 - Christopher Latham Sholes receives a patent for Type-Writer.
1926 - The College Board administers the first SAT exam.
1969 - Warren E. Burger is sworn in as chief justice of the United States Supreme Court by retiring chief justice Earl Warren.

Born today:
1894 - Alfred Kinsey, 1927 - Bob Fosse, 1929 - June Carter Cash, 1940 - Wilma Rudolph, 1943 - Vint Cerf, 1946 - Ted Shackelford, 1948 - Luther Kent, 1948 - Clarence Thomas and 1957 - Frances McDormand.


----------



## intinst

6/23/12
hsuthard, 01lyndsay, furniturecovers1, Harrisg44, JMGibbs5, 
tomlib, henryjo86k, henryjos86k, bobwrtz & leevisp
Things can be a little uneven around here, but we're 
on the level in wishing you all a very Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, June 24 is the 176th day of the year. There are 190 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to: 
_*Heather, markjack65, HelloD, nshumate, jasmlance and Dennis Phillips, NoahMullette-Gillman, noyona, vcrwford, noelnichols2, Jacknjilll, P.H. Dillard and anachronologist.*_

On this day:
1314 - the Battle of Bannockburn concludes with a decisive victory of the Scottish forces led by Robert the Bruce.
1509 - Henry VIII and Catherine of Aragon are crowned King and Queen of England.
1717 - The Premier Grand Lodge of England, the first Masonic Grand Lodge in the world, is founded in London, England.
1939 - Siam is renamed to Thailand by Plaek Pibulsonggram, the country's third prime minister.
1949 - The first Television Western, Hopalong Cassidy, is aired on NBC starring William Boyd.

Also born today:
1842 - Ambrose Bierce, 1893 - Roy O. Disney, 1895 - Jack Dempsey, 1904 - Phil Harris, 1931 - Billy Casper, 1944 - Jeff Beck, 1947 - Mick Fleetwood, 1950 - Mercedes Lackey and 1967 - Sherry Stringfield.


----------



## intinst

6/24/12
Heather, markjack65, HelloD, nshumate, jasmlance, Dennis Phillips, NoahMullette-Gillman, 
vcrwford, noyona, noelnichols2, Jacknjilll, P.H. Dillard & anachronologist
Happy, Happy!


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, June 25 is the 177th day of the year. There are 189 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to: 
_*Duncan's Mom, WBrian, bingleins6o, Beekeeping, Murph30, elizcarter59, dncharles, terrym and KirkusMacGowan.*_

On this day:
524 - The Franks defeat the Burgundians in the Battle of Vézeronce.
1788 - Virginia becomes the 10th state to ratify the United States Constitution.
1876 - Battle of the Little Bighorn and the death of Lieutenant Colonel George Armstrong Custer.
1950 - The Korean War begins with the invasion of South Korea by North Korea.
1981 - Microsoft is restructured to become an incorporated business in its home state of Washington.

Also born today:
1903 - George Orwell, 1925 - June Lockhart, 1945 - Carly Simon, 1947 - Jimmie Walker, 1954 - Sonia Sotomayor, 1961 - Ricky Gervais and 1963 - George Michael.


----------



## intinst

6/25/12
Duncan's Mom, WBrian, bingleins6o, Beekeeping, Murph30,
elizcarter59, dncharles, terrym & KirkusMacGowan
Happy Birthday!







[center​


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, June 26 is the 178th day of the year. There are 188 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to: 
_*debbiego45, Cindy-Lee, micha3lsha, Bobbi, StarGazer, timhallinan, simclif.cardenas, RCcoleinger, Diane Darcy, bcgrown and Gana.*_

On this day:
1284 - the legendary Pied Piper leads 130 children out of Hamelin, Germany
1483 - Richard III is crowned king of England.
1870 - The Christian holiday of Christmas is declared a federal holiday in the United States.
1927 - The Cyclone roller coaster opens on Coney Island.








1948 - Shirley Jackson's short story The Lottery is published in The New Yorker magazine.
1959 - The Saint Lawrence Seaway opens, opening North America's Great Lakes to ocean-going ships.
1963 - U.S. President John F. Kennedy gave his "Ich bin ein Berliner" speech.
1974 - The Universal Product Code is scanned for the first time to sell a package of Wrigley's chewing gum at the Marsh Supermarket in Troy, Ohio

Also born today:
1824 - Lord Kelvin, 1892 - Pearl S. Buck, 1901 - Stuart Symington, 1904 - Peter Lorre, 1909 - Colonel Tom Parker, 1911 - Babe Didrikson Zaharias, 1969 - Mike Myers, 1970 - Sean Hayes, 1970 - Chris O'Donnell, 1974 - Derek Jeter and 1980 - Michael Vick,.


----------



## intinst

6/26/12
debbiego45, Cindy-Lee, micha3lsha, Bobbi, StarGazer, timhallinan, 
simclif.cardenas, RCcoleinger, Diane Darcy, bcgrown & Gana
Hope you have a great one!


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, June 27 is the 179th day of the year. There are 187 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to: 
_*LibraryGirl, Newt, amz18, Martharn, Ben Dobson and littledrummerboi.*_

On this day:
1709 - Peter the Great defeats Charles XII of Sweden at the Battle of Poltava.
1759 - General James Wolfe begins the siege of Quebec.
1967 - The world's first ATM is installed in Enfield, London.








1982 - Space Shuttle Columbia launched from the Kennedy Space Center on the final research and development flight mission, STS-4.

Also born today:
1880 - Helen Keller, 1927 - Bob Keeshan, 1930 - Ross Perot, 1949 - Vera Wang, 1951 - Julia Duffy, 1966 - J. J. Abrams, 1975 - Tobey Maguire and 1984 - Khloé Kardashian, .


----------



## intinst

6/27/12
LibraryGirl, Newt, amz18, Martharn, Ben Dobson & littledrummerboi
Hope your day is good to the last drop!


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, June 28 is the 180th day of the year. There are 186 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to Linjeakel.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Happy Birthday to deMoMo, stevenjay, mwbbe, Linjeakel, Syberg01, Braveart, SchalaZeal, georgewlter, Delilah Devlin, smsmarketing, Thomas Kelly, Bill Talcott, J.C. Fiske, angga2654, GEShultz, PBThompson and Zombie Kevin.*_

On this day:
1838 - The coronation of Victoria of the United Kingdom.








1914 - Franz Ferdinand, Archduke of Austria and his wife Sophie are assassinated in Sarajevo 
1950 - Seoul is captured by troops from North Korea.
1967 - Israel annexes East Jerusalem.

Also born today:
1491 - King Henry VIII of England, 1577 - Peter Paul Rubens, 1703 - John Wesley, 1712 - Jean-Jacques Rousseau, 1902 - Richard Rodgers, 1909 - Eric Ambler, 1926 - Mel Brooks, 1946 - Gilda Radner, 1948 - Kathy Bates, 1960 - John Elway, 1966 - John Cusack, 1966 - Mary Stuart Masterson, 1986 - Kellie Pickler and 1988 - Lacey Schwimmer.


----------



## intinst

6/28/12
deMoMo, stevenjay, mwbbe, Linjeakel, Syberg01, Braveart, SchalaZeal, georgewlter, Delilah Devlin, 
smsmarketing, Thomas Kelly, Bill Talcott, J.C. Fiske, angga2654, GEShultz, PBThompson & Zombie Kevin
Now? Now? Now?








*Go ahead and celebrate, it's time!*​


----------



## Linjeakel

Thank you!

Just for the record, I'm 21 today.

Wait. This *is* still 1978, right? Right?


----------



## geoffthomas

Right!


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, June 29 is the 180th day of the year. There are 185 days remaining until the end of the year

Happy Birthday to: 
_*Libby Cone, kmyles44, Nick Fox, Elise Logan, Charley29, Author LMignon and LJKentowski.*_

On this day:
1444 - Skanderbeg defeats an Ottoman invasion force at Torvioll.
1613 - The Globe Theatre in London, England burns to the ground.
1880 - France annexes Tahiti.
1974 - Isabel Perón is sworn in as the first female President of Argentina.
1974 - Mikhail Baryshnikov defects from the Soviet Union to Canada while on tour with Bolshoi Ballet.

Also born today:
1901 - Nelson Eddy, 1919 - Slim Pickens, 1936 - Harmon Killebrew, 1944 - Gary Busey, 1947 - Richard Lewis and 1978 - Nicole Scherzinger.


----------



## intinst

6/29/12
Libby Cone, kmyles44, Nick Fox, Elise Logan, Charley29, Author LMignon & LJKentowski
Hope you have a great day, with maybe a nice hot soak and a cuppa!


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, June 30 is the 182nd day of the year. There are 184 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Happy Birthday to MikeD, sramalouf, JamieLynn832002, Ami Braverman, fisherwilliam29, lthrstnsbr693, Broadus, Noramar, stevebooth and ogzy97.*_

On this day:
1520 - Spanish conquistadors led by Hernán Cortés fight their way out of Tenochtitlan.
1859 - French acrobat Charles Blondin crosses Niagara Falls on a tightrope.








1906 - The United States Congress passes the Meat Inspection Act and Pure Food and Drug Act.
1953 - The first Chevrolet Corvette rolls off the assembly line in Flint, Michigan.








1972 - The first leap second is added to the UTC time system.
1997 - The United Kingdom transfers sovereignty over Hong Kong to the People's Republic of China.

Also born today:
1803 - Thomas Lovell Beddoes, 1917 - Susan Hayward, 1917 - Lena Horne, 1934 - Harry Blackstone Jr., 1984 - Fantasia Barrino and 1985 - Michael Phelps.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, July 1 is the 183rd day of the year. There are 183 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*LaRita, Bruinboy, jenusmc, horrorauthor, john_a_karr, carlmiller, jbh13md, Wotruba, lyle22, Feste, wisebeyondyears, Natasha, jim07, Joseph Seegitz, suzie00369 and Alicia Dean.*_

On this day:
1520 - La Noche Triste: a joint Mexican Indian force led by the Aztec ruler Cuitláhuac defeat Spanish Conquistadores led by Hernán Cortés.
1863 - American Civil War: the Battle of Gettysburg begins. 
1874 - The Sholes and Glidden typewriter, the first commercially successful typewriter, goes on sale.








1908 - SOS is adopted as the international distress signal.
1931 - United Airlines begins service (as Boeing Air Transport). 
1957 - The International Geophysical Year begins. 
1963 - ZIP Codes are introduced for United States mail. 
1979 - Sony introduces the Walkman.

Also born today:
1804 - George Sand, 1902 - William Wyler, 1906 - Estée Lauder, 1925 - Farley Granger, 1931 - Leslie Caron, 1934 - Jamie Farr, 1934 - Jean Marsh, 1941 - Twyla Tharp, 1941 - Twyla Tharp, 1945 - Debbie Harry, 1952 - Dan Aykroyd, 1961 - Diana, Princess of Wales, 1961 - Carl Lewis, 1967 - Pamela Anderson and 1977 - Liv Tyler, .


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, July 2 is the 184th day of the year . There are 182 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Happy Birthday to NitroStitch, ukie, Varin, kentuckyliz, candygirl, Lunarmoth, fourniern, VincentZandri, LUW, Brian Cowen, RStrong, NicoleIreland02, David Elder, megan van eyck, Rin, darrenriddle, StephenZimmer and amandamcneil.*_

_*And special Happy Day to Leslie*_

On this Day:
963 - The imperial army proclaims Nicephorus Phocas Emperor of the Romans on the plains outside Cappadocian Caesarea.
1777 - Vermont becomes the first American territory to abolish slavery. 
1839 - Twenty miles off the coast of Cuba, 53 rebelling African slaves led by Joseph Cinqué take over the slave ship Amistad. 
1881 - Charles J. Guiteau shoots and fatally wounds U.S. President James Garfield
1900 - The first Zeppelin flight takes place on Lake Constance near Friedrichshafen, Germany.








1937 - Amelia Earhart and navigator Fred Noonan are last heard from over the Pacific Ocean while attempting to make the first equatorial round-the-world flight.
1962 - The first Wal-Mart store opens for business in Rogers, Arkansas. 
1964 - U.S. President Lyndon B. Johnson signs the Civil Rights Act of 1964

Also born today:
1492 - Elizabeth Tudor, 1877 - Hermann Hesse, 1904 - René Lacoste, 1908 - Thurgood Marshall, 1925 - Medgar Evers, 1925 - Patrice Lumumba, 1927 - Brock Peters, 1929 - Imelda Marcos, 1932 - Dave Thomas, 1937 - Richard Petty, 1939 - John H. Sununu, 1942 - Vicente Fox, 1947 - Larry David, 1956 - Jerry Hall, 1970 - Yancy Butler and 1986 - Lindsay Lohan.


----------



## Leslie

Thank you Geoff!

Also born today: Jocelyn, my future daughter-in-law. We had a very nice combined birthday party last night.

L


----------



## geoffthomas

For Tuesday, July 3 is the 185th day of the year. There are 181 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*davebaxter, Missionary Mama, BrooklynMorris, ohannamartin, tracy06, GFelIsSa824, Aynoit Ashor, frankeee00, jasonh601, jameston48, kpen and Torpedo4.*_

On this day:
1608 - Québec City is founded by Samuel de Champlain.








1863 - U.S. Civil War: The final day of the Battle of Gettysburg culminates with Pickett's Charge.
1884 - Dow Jones and Company publishes its first stock average.
1890 - Idaho is admitted as the 43rd U.S. state.
2006 - Asteroid 2004 XP14 flies within 432,308 kilometres (268,624 mi) of Earth.

Also born today:
1738 - John Singleton Copley, 1878 - George M. Cohan, 1883 - Franz Kafka, 1906 - George Sanders, 1913 - Dorothy Kilgallen, 1930 - Pete Fountain, 1947 - Dave Barry, 1947 - Betty Buckley, 1956 - Montel Williams and 1962 - Tom Cruise.


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Fourth of July - Independence Day.

Wednesday, July 4 is the 186th day of the year. There are 180 days remaining until the end of the year. The Aphelion, the point in the year when the Earth is farthest from the Sun, occurs around this date.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Happy Birthday to Neversleepsawink, cjpatrick, arachel001, thomzdty, howard001, dutcd101, humanoid, annehd85, PriscillaSarwan, alice809, katy32, KrisRivers, moeegal, John M. Dow, Sharon Lea Ford, summerdaniels71, Miss Laura, mjomary, acellis, Spirit Flame, JenniferRenee and JoHarris0n.*_

On this day:
1054 - A supernova is observed by the Chinese, the Arabs and possibly Amerindians near the star Tauri. For several months it remains bright enough to be seen during the day. Its remnants form the Crab Nebula.
1776 - American Revolution: the United States Declaration of Independence is adopted by the Second Continental Congress








1817 - At Rome, New York, United States, construction on the Erie Canal begins.
1862 - Lewis Carroll tells Alice Liddell a story that would grow into Alice's Adventures in Wonderland and its sequels.
1865 - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland is published.
1939 - Lou Gehrig, recently diagnosed with Amyotrophic lateral sclerosis, tells a crowd at Yankee Stadium that he considers himself "The luckiest man on the face of the earth" as he announces his retirement from major league baseball.
1997 - NASA's Pathfinder space probe lands on the surface of Mars.

Also born today:
1804 - Nathaniel Hawthorne, 1816 - Hiram Walker, 1826 - Stephen Foster, 1872 - Calvin Coolidge, 1882 - Louis B. Mayer, 1883 - Rube Goldberg, 1911 - Mitch Miller, 1918 - Ann Landers, 1918 - Abigail Van Buren, 1924 - Eva Marie Saint, 1927 - Gina Lollobrigida and 1927 - Neil Simon.


----------



## intinst

7/4/12
Neversleepsawink, cjpatrick, arachel001, thomzdty, howard001, dutcd101, humanoid, 
annehd85, PriscillaSarwan, alice809, katy32, KrisRivers, moeegal, John M. Dow, Sharon Lea Ford, 
summerdaniels71, Miss Laura, mjomary, acellis, Spirit Flame, JenniferRenee & JoHarris0n
HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, July 5 is the 187th day of the year. There are 179 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*nancygrace, alprojam, minaren, p010ne, Stephen Prata, sh4rgon39, JETaylor, MelodyJane, jamejane090, jroseallister, thomaskcarpenter, ramsony and darkfey.*_

On this day:
1687 - Isaac Newton publishes Philosophiæ Naturalis Principia Mathematica.
1865 - The Salvation Army is founded in the East End of London, England.
1937 - Spam, the luncheon meat, is introduced into the market by the Hormel Foods Corporation.








1946 - The bikini is re-introduced in Paris, France (it was a Roman invention).

Also born today:
1547 - Garzia de' Medici, 1801 - David Farragut, 1810 - P.T. Barnum, 1853 - Cecil Rhodes, 1902 - Henry Cabot Lodge, Jr., 1904 - Milburn Stone, 1928 - Warren Oates,1936 - Shirley Knight, 1950 - Huey Lewis, 1963 - Edie Falco and 1996 - Dolly the Sheep, the first cloned mammal.


----------



## intinst

7/5/12
nancygrace, alprojam, minaren, p010ne, Stephen Prata, 
sh4rgon39, JETaylor, MelodyJane, jamejane090, jroseallister, 
thomaskcarpenter, ramsony & darkfey


----------



## anne_holly

geoffthomas said:


> Thursday May 17 is the 138th day of the year. There are 228 days remaining until the end of the year.
> 
> Happy Birthday to:
> _*featherbill, Roy White, WendysKindle, drmamalove, LadyFiona, b1976, sjb517, robertfrye, coreypotter, jamielynnlasalla, sofiqur, TaureanBull, chriswimpress, anne_holly, Robert E. Keller, LemonBasket, SteveDW and AliShams.*_
> 
> On this day:
> 1536 - George Boleyn, Viscount Rochford and four other men are executed for treason.
> 1792 - The New York Stock Exchange is formed.
> 1875 - Aristides wins the first Kentucky Derby.
> 1902 - Greek archaeologist Valerios Stais discovers the Antikythera mechanism, an ancient mechanical analog computer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1970 - Thor Heyerdahl sets sail from Morocco on the papyrus boat Ra II to sail the Atlantic Ocean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2004 - Massachusetts becomes the first U.S. state to legalize same-sex marriage.
> 
> Also born today:
> 1749 - Edward Jenner, 1911 - Maureen O'Sullivan, 1936 - Dennis Hopper, 1942 - Taj Mahal, 1956 - Sugar Ray Leonard, 1956 - Bob Saget, 1961 - Enya and 1985 - Derek Hough.


I wasn't around at the time, so I wanted to say thanks now.

Significantly cool amount of info about the date. Very neat.

Happy birthday to everyone!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

geoffthomas said:


> Thursday, July 5 is the 187th day of the year. There are 179 days remaining until the end of the year.
> 
> Happy Birthday to:
> _*nancygrace, alprojam, minaren, p010ne, Stephen Prata, sh4rgon39, JETaylor, MelodyJane, jamejane090, jroseallister, thomaskcarpenter, ramsony and darkfey.*_
> 
> On this day:
> 1687 - Isaac Newton publishes Philosophiæ Naturalis Principia Mathematica.
> 1865 - The Salvation Army is founded in the East End of London, England.
> 1937 - Spam, the luncheon meat, is introduced into the market by the Hormel Foods Corporation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1946 - The bikini is re-introduced in Paris, France (it was a Roman invention).
> 
> Also born today:
> 1547 - Garzia de' Medici, 1801 - David Farragut, 1810 - P.T. Barnum, 1853 - Cecil Rhodes, 1902 - Henry Cabot Lodge, Jr., 1904 - Milburn Stone, 1928 - Warren Oates,1936 - Shirley Knight, 1950 - Huey Lewis, 1963 - Edie Falco and 1996 - Dolly the Sheep, the first cloned mammal.


Today is my 57th birthday. My hubby was at work, so my son and I went for lunch. I treated myself to a mushroom/swiss cheese burger and onion rings. Big mistake, although tasty. My stomach doesn't like these things as much as it did when I was 27. I also spent part of the day writing and workshopping with writers' group, and the day was sunny. Saturday is dinner with the rest of the family. Note to self: do not eat hamburger and onion rings.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, July 6 is the 188th day of the year. There are 178 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*tedsan, Lcky24, PaulGuy, AlexJouJou, mikkierestle, ericbt, joeybuckner, myaffordablefur, zeharper, Marie S, jennyt82, Kenya D. Williamson and rosa_stafford.*_

On this day:
1189 - Richard I "the Lionheart" is crowned King of England. 
1483 - Richard III is crowned King of England. 
1885 - Louis Pasteur successfully tests his vaccine against rabies.
1933 - The first Major League Baseball All-Star Game is played in Chicago's Comiskey Park. 








1957 - John Lennon meets Paul McCartney at a fete in Woolton.

Also born today:
1747 - John Paul Jones, 1796 - Tsar Nicholas I, 1832 - Maximilian I of Mexico, 1921 - Nancy Reagan, 1925 - Merv Griffin, 1925 - Bill Haley, 1927 - Janet Leigh, 1927 - Pat Paulsen, 1931 - Della Reese, 1937 - Ned Beatty, 1946 - George W. Bush, 1946 - Fred Dryer and 1946 - Sylvester Stallone.


----------



## intinst

7/6/12
tedsan, Lcky24, PaulGuy, AlexJouJou, mikkierestle, 
ericbt, joeybuckner, myaffordablefur, zeharper, 
Marie S, jennyt82, Kenya D. Williamson & rosa_stafford


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Happy birthdays to all those who are born on July 6th.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, July 7 is the 189th day of the year. There are 177 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Magpie, Randolphlalonde, Alle Meine Entchen, angelicaj, brndms2012, nikkiwrite80, janelle2009, jkmp2012, brthspply1, schmeitheart302, Elizagarn, ashily24pit, custom886, am4zing6al, hostingplan, JBerry_80, billbakus, Cryst85L, Andrea_c555, JWashington81, wdebsib7, sardeen453, Jennysun90, beaujewelry, jewelryvogue, ninjafly7, joetraff, lindanexs751, JarredDoueal1, GrYgR8989, CharlesWWW001 & KEVad0012*_
and:
rita_coleman19, hdevgilf, waynedobson101, SanDiegops, Alektrablue, jeremyaaron, JWashinton81, waremanagement, ackimmeyer, belindashort, stainleycook, JohneyKSampson, Kirby, Geneva, ranisharma, josefred, andyross1, Lynd0n, Mariah2010, Steven Janney, G0dwin, PacificPalisadesRealtor, Stafinflamink45, lisacarol, Crustociolipe, fawn34, mark68wel, ivanross, Nickson21, caley29, floraross, olivialuz, yeahsam51, daniel77, robertmith, Ariel2010 (2004), eedwinmwwatkins, deannguyen, Book Worm, dylandale, andersenshawna61, dmburnett, kylejohn, robertlinda, jaideeproy, almahill, Carlosluz, ericdavis, pauleastma, theresawglenn1, ernajames, Jackley2011 (2004), asterling98n3, powertri08, Brieana976, pkarric4vb, rickmay, arevdia, henrymills, Carrlly971, jjameskddotson, justindinos, lizhow, ryanmills, furniuk276 (2004), kingkong30, rosemorgan, lena0101 and cygnusprime.
kathgray62, Rocky Leonard and raamatup too.

On this day:
1456 - A retrial verdict acquits Joan of Arc of heresy 25 years after her death. 
1863 - United States begins its first military draft; exemptions cost $300.
1907 - Florenz Ziegfeld staged his first Follies on the roof of the New York Theater in New York City.
1928 - Sliced bread is sold for the first time by the Chillicothe Baking Company of Chillicothe, Missouri. It is described as "the greatest forward step in the baking industry since bread was wrapped".








1930 - Industrialist Henry J. Kaiser begins construction of the Boulder Dam (now known as Hoover Dam).
1990 - World wide web born when Tim Berners-Lee, a researcher at CERN, developed the HyperText Markup Language, which would later be called HTML.

Also born today:
1860 - Gustav Mahler, 1887 - Marc Chagall, 1899 - George Cukor, 1907 - Robert A. Heinlein, 1921 - Ezzard Charles, 1922 - Pierre Cardin, 1924 - Mary Ford, 1927 - Doc Severinsen, 1931 - David Eddings, 1940 - Ringo Starr, 1943 - Joel Siegel, 1949 - Shelley Duvall, 1959 - Billy Campbell, 1959 - Jessica Hahn, 1972 - Lisa Leslie and 1980 - Michelle Kwan.


----------



## intinst

7/7/12
*To all those born on July seventh, here is a wish for a very*


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, July 8 is the 190th day of the year. There are 176 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*blmnewday, ShoeBabeNY, andyadler, Tms45821, Willbur9, MichaelEdits, JL Bryan, PaulStirling82, AlexArmstrong82, Colin T Nelson and bltackett.*_

On this day:
1497 - Vasco da Gama sets sail on the first direct European voyage to India. 
1889 - The first issue of the Wall Street Journal is published.
1932 - The Dow Jones Industrial Average reaches its lowest level of the Great Depression, closing at 41.22. 
1947 - Reports are broadcast that a UFO crash landed in Roswell, New Mexico.









Also born today:
1839 - John D. Rockefeller, 1907 - George W. Romney, 1908 - NeFlson A. Rockefeller, 1914 - Billy Eckstine, 1918 - Craig Stevens, 1933 - Marty Feldman, 1935 - Steve Lawrence, 1944 - Jeffrey Tambor, 1949 - Wolfgang Puck, 1951 - Anjelica Huston, 1958 - Kevin Bacon, 1968 - Billy Crudup, 1970 - Beck and 1998 - Jaden Smith.


----------



## intinst

7/8/12
blmnewday, ShoeBabeNY, andyadler, Tms45821, 
Willbur9, MichaelEdits, JL Bryan, PaulStirling82, 
AlexArmstrong82, Colin T Nelson & bltackett








Sad that the dog remembers to post before I do.
Hope it was a happy day anyway!​


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, July 9 is the 191rst day of the year. There are 175 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Happy Birthday Greetings to Crebel and Intinst. Hope you have a great day, guys.

Happy Birthday to:
_*witchirsh, crca56, crebel, intinst, frazzm737, simfisher34, murmcd, jessica09 , Arthur Slade and JayBell.*_

On this day:
1540 - King Henry VIII of England annuls his marriage to his fourth wife, Anne of Cleves. 
1850 - U.S. President Zachary Taylor dies and Millard Fillmore becomes the 13th President of the United States.
1877 - The inaugural Wimbledon Championships opens.
1922 - Johnny Weissmuller swims the 100 meters freestyle in 58.6 seconds breaking the world swimming record and the 'minute barrier'. 
1947 - The engagement of Britain's Princess Elizabeth to Lt. Philip Mountbatten is announced. 
1962 - Andy Warhol's Campbell's Soup Cans exhibition opens at the Ferus Gallery in Los Angeles. 









Also born today:
1916 - Edward Heath, 1927 - Ed Ames, 1928 - Vince Edwards, 1929 - Lee Hazlewood, 1932 - Donald Rumsfeld, 1938 - Brian Dennehy, 1942 - Richard Roundtree, 1945 - Dean R. Koontz, 1947 - O.J. Simpson, 1952 - John Tesh, 1955 - Jimmy Smits, 1956 - Tom Hanks, 1957 - Kelly McGillis, 1964 - Courtney Love, 1971 - Marc Andreessen, 1976 - Fred Savage and 1982 - Ashly DelGrosso.


----------



## telracs

*cuts crebel and intinst a chunk of godiva brownie*
and hands  ll a piece also....


----------



## intinst

Thanks telracs, for sharing the good stuff!

7/9/12
*crebel*
Hope it's a good day for you, 
down on the farm!


----------



## intinst

7/9/12
witchirsh, crca56, frazzm737, simfisher34, murmcd, jessica09, Arthur Slade, JayBell
Take it easy if you can, it's your Birthday!


----------



## intinst

7/9/195212
Same thing happened to me last year too,
probably passed out trying to take a deep enough breath 
to blow out all those candles!
Oh well, made it through another year.


----------



## crebel

Thanks for the special happy birthday wishes!  The Godiva brownie is really yummy and I will save II's cake until after dinner out (sushi!).  I feel really honored to share my birthday with Intinst.


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday Heather!

Tuesday, July 10 is the 192nd day of the year. There are 174 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*ljloula, cohenspire, Lady Mahogany, kindlekitten, dahoover, booktrvler, linhy, kakdzikri1985, jeffjohns, mallroad247, j3nj0hn, philodice and AnnHaines79.*_

On this day:
138 - Emperor Hadrian dies after a heart failure at Baiae; he is buried at Rome in the Tomb of Hadrian beside his late wife, Vibia Sabina.
1212 - The most severe of several early fires of London burns most of the city to the ground.
1553 - Lady Jane Grey takes the throne of England.
1859 - Big Ben rings for the first time.
1890 - Wyoming is admitted as the 44th U.S. state.
1913 - Death Valley, California hits 134 °F (~56.7 °C), the highest temperature recorded in the United States.
1962 - Telstar, the world's first communications satellite, is launched into orbit.









Also born today:
1509 - John Calvin, 1871 - Marcel Proust, 1899 - John Gilbert, 1903 - John Wyndham, 1917 - Don Herbert(better known as Mr. Wizard), 1920 - David Brinkley, 1921 - Jake LaMotta, 1921 - Eunice Kennedy Shriver, 1923 - Earl Hamner Jr., 1926 - Fred Gwynne, 1931 - Nick Adams, 1943 - Arthur Ashe, 1946 - Sue Lyon, 1947 - Arlo Guthrie and 1980 - Jessica Simpson.


----------



## intinst

7/10/12
ljloula, cohenspire, Lady Mahogany, kindlekitten, 
dahoover, booktrvler, linhy, kakdzikri1985, jeffjohns, 
mallroad247, j3nj0hn, philodice & AnnHaines79
Happy Birthday!


----------



## intinst

7/10/12
Heather


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, July 11 is the 193rd day of the year. There are 173 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*kindlegurl, tachydactyl, buckscountypub, verab123, deniseacree234, gjsx51, DanBrown and 21tiger .*_

On this day:
1796 - The United States takes possession of Detroit from Great Britain under terms of the Jay Treaty.
1804 - Vice President of the United States Aaron Burr mortally wounds former Secretary of the Treasury Alexander Hamilton in a duel.
1859 - Westminster's Big Ben rang for the first time in London.








1859 - A Tale of Two Cities by Charles Dickens is published.
1914 - Babe Ruth makes his debut in Major league baseball.
1922 - The Hollywood Bowl opens.








1947 - The Exodus 1947 heads to Palestine from France.
1960 - To Kill a Mockingbird by Harper Lee is first published.

Also born today:
1274 - Robert the Bruce, 1767 - John Quincy Adams, 1892 - Thomas Mitchell, 1899 - E. B. White, 1913 - Cordwainer Smith, 1920 - Yul Brynner, 1931 - Tab Hunter, 1949 - Liona Boyd, 1950 - Bonnie Pointer, 1956 - Sela Ward, 1959 - Richie Sambora and 1963 - Lisa Rinna.


----------



## intinst

:7/11/12
kindlegurl, tachydactyl, buckscountypub, verab123, 
deniseacree234, gjsx51, DanBrown & 21tiger


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, July 12 is the 194th day of the year. There are 172 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Anatomylady, SpearsII, 2cc, amanda_hocking, wellharbor35, p261i9k4, dreimiller, fchin22, alexazarate, reverselife02, bcrtj457, .jime, PegasusOpera, tamara11, maxviral2010, andria143, oliversanders, april182, mary182, Violet Yates, harold1261, haroldmcman, anastacia86, HarryDwight58, HollyannDodd, Henry Hallan and TellestAuthor.*_

On this day:
1543 - King Henry VIII of England marries his sixth and last wife, Catherine Parr.
1562 - Fray Diego de Landa, acting Bishop of Yucatan, burns the sacred books of the Maya. 
1862 - The Medal of Honor is authorized by the United States Congress. 
1962 - The Rolling Stones perform their first ever concert, at the Marquee Club in London.

Also born today:
1730 - Josiah Wedgwood, 1817 - Henry David Thoreau, 1854 - George Eastman, 1864 - George Washington Carver, 1886 - Jean Hersholt, 1895 - Buckminster Fuller, 1895 - Oscar Hammerstein II, 1908 - Milton Berle, 1917 - Andrew Wyeth, 1925 - Roger Smith, 1934 - Van Cliburn, 1937 - Bill Cosby, 1943 - Christine McVie, 1948 - Richard Simmons, 1948 - Jay Thomas, 1951 - Cheryl Ladd, 1956 - Sandi Patty and 1971 - Kristi Yamaguchi.


----------



## intinst

7/12/12
Anatomylady, SpearsII, 2cc, amanda_hocking, wellharbor35, p261i9k4, dreimiller, 
fchin22, alexazarate, reverselife02, bcrtj457, .jime, PegasusOpera, tamara11, 
maxviral2010, andria143, oliversanders, april182, mary182, Violet Yates, harold1261, 
haroldmcman, anastacia86, HarryDwight58, HollyannDodd, Henry Hallan & TellestAuthor
[size=25pt]Hope it is a perfect day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, July 13 is the 195th day of the year. There are 171 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Figment, Kinderella, Aravis60, NewZedOrder, depetey, kawfee67, HealthLeads, WordProviders, LaurenHidden, Jim Krieger and FullOfSquares.*_

On this day:
1573 - Eighty Years' War: the Siege of Haarlem ends after seven months.
1793 - Journalist and French revolutionary Jean-Paul Marat is assassinated in his bathtub by Charlotte Corday, a member of the opposing political faction.
1863 - New York City draft riots: in New York, New York, opponents of conscription begin three days of rioting which will be later regarded as the worst in United States history.
1923 - The Hollywood Sign is officially dedicated in the hills above Hollywood, Los Angeles.








1985 - The Live Aid benefit concert takes place in London and Philadelphia.

Also born today:
100 BC - Julius Caesar, 1864 - John Jacob Astor IV, 1913 - Dave Garroway, 1928 - Bob Crane, 1935 - Jack Kemp, 1940 - Patrick Stewart, 1942 - Harrison Ford, 1946 - Cheech Marin, 1948 - Tony Kornheiser, 1954 - Louise Mandrell, 1956 - Michael Spinks and 1957 - Cameron Crowe.


----------



## intinst

7/13/12
Figment, Kinderella, Aravis60, NewZedOrder, depetey, kawfee67, 
HealthLeads, WordProviders, LaurenHidden, Jim Krieger & FullOfSquares


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Bastille Day!

Saturday, July 14 is the 196th day of the year. There are 170 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*thejackylking #884, OhioKat, jackson9071, airmbul, Mike017, leazger, leawells23, Fire01, BookBeast, oldsmokey1940, peterbob, R. H. Watson, spiritualtramp, encinitasmortgage, Grant Stone and morriganaoife.*_

On this day:
1223 - Louis VIII becomes King of France upon the death of his father, Philip II of France.
1771 - Foundation of the Mission San Antonio de Padua in modern California by the Franciscan friar Junípero Serra.








1789 - French Revolution: citizens of Paris storm the Bastille and free seven prisoners.
1881 - Billy the Kid is shot and killed by Pat Garrett outside Fort Sumner.
1900 - Armies of the Eight-Nation Alliance capture Tientsin during the Boxer Rebellion.
1992 - 386BSD is released by Lynne Jolitz and William Jolitz beginning the Open Source Operating System Revolution. Linus Torvalds releases his Linux soon afterwards.

Also born today:
1903 - Irving Stone, 1910 - William Hanna, 1911 - Terry-Thomas, 1912 - Woody Guthrie, 1913 - Gerald Ford, 1918 - Ingmar Bergman, 1926 - Harry Dean Stanton, 1930 - Polly Bergen, 1932 - Roosevelt Grier, 1961 - Jackie Earle Haley and 1966 - Matthew Fox.


----------



## intinst

7/14/12
thejackylking #884, OhioKat, jackson9071, airmbul, Mike017,
leazger, leawells23, Fire01, BookBeast, oldsmokey1940, peterbob, R. H. Watson, 
spiritualtramp, encinitasmortgage, Grant Stone & morriganaoife


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, July 15 is the 197th day of the year. There are 169 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Danariel, jazzi, Dan, Dimitri777, AlexLI-76, kathmller, shanewatson1, ShresthaMan jhendereson, rubininfield, John Hines Jr, GeorginA824, williegeraci20, khutler, SHollinghead and WriterLad.*_

On this day:
1099 - First Crusade: Christian soldiers take the Church of the Holy Sepulchre in Jerusalem after the final assault of a difficult siege.
1799 - The Rosetta Stone is found in the Egyptian village of Rosetta by French Captain Pierre-François Bouchard.








1870 - Reconstruction era of the United States: Georgia becomes the last of the former Confederate states to be readmitted to the Union.
1916 - In Seattle, Washington, William Boeing and George Conrad Westervelt incorporate Pacific Aero Products (later renamed Boeing).
1959 - The steel strike of 1959 begins, leading to significant importation of foreign steel for the first time in United States history.
2003 - AOL Time Warner disbands Netscape Communications Corporation. The Mozilla Foundation is established on the same day.

Also born today:
1606 - Rembrandt, 1779 - Clement Clarke Moore, 1925 - Philip Carey, 1938 - Barry Goldwater Jr., 1939 - Patrick Wayne, 1946 - Linda Ronstadt, 1952 - Terry O'Quinn, 1961 - Forest Whitaker, 1963 - Brigitte Nielsen and 1973 - Brian Austin Green.


----------



## intinst

7/15/12
Danariel, jazzi, Dan, Dimitri777, AlexLI-76, jhendereson, 
rubininfield, John Hines Jr, GeorginA824, williegeraci20 & khutler


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, July 16 is the 198th day of the year. There are 168 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*RhondaRN, estherlane16, Amiedoll, Fred001, mine, paige823a, Chris71, Steven R. Drennon, jodiroberts821, VanHellsing, Jason Kristopher, cassiejr, SuzieHunt and onlyminordetails.*_

On This Day:
622 - The beginning of the Islamic calendar.
1377 - Coronation of Richard II of England.
1769 - Father Junipero Serra founds California's first mission, Mission San Diego de Alcalá. It evolves into the city of San Diego.








1941 - Joe DiMaggio hits safely for the 56th consecutive game, a streak that still stands as a MLB record.
1945 - Manhattan Project: the Atomic Age begins when the United States successfully detonates a plutonium-based test nuclear weapon at the Trinity site near Alamogordo, New Mexico.








1951 - The Catcher in the Rye by J.D. Salinger is published for the first time by Little, Brown and Company.
1999 - John F. Kennedy, Jr., piloting a Piper aircraft, dies when his plane crashes into the Atlantic Ocean.

Also Born Today:
1723 - Joshua Reynolds, 1888 - Shoeless Joe Jackson, 1907 - Orville Redenbacher, 1907 - Barbara Stanwyck, 1911 - Ginger Rogers, 1924 - Bess Myerson, 1928 - Robert Sheckley, 1958 - Michael Flatley, 1963 - Phoebe Cates, 1967 - Will Ferrell and 1971 - Corey Feldman.


----------



## intinst

7/16/12
RhondaRN, estherlane16, Amiedoll, Fred001, mine, paige823a, Chris71, Steven R. Drennon, 
jodiroberts821, VanHellsing, Jason Kristopher, cassiejr, SuzieHunt & onlyminordetails


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, July 17 is the 199th day of the year. There are 167 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Happy Birthday wishes to one of the favorite KB authors, Michael R. Hicks.

Happy Birthday to:
_*krissynae, janita, PCBsmith, posporo, rhodz22, Gingy, Jdswifey, greging1, vanwade2, blurbshop.com, pureheavenduh, jeanne29 and Lady TL Jennings.*_

On this day:
1203 - The Fourth Crusade captures Constantinople by assault.
1762 - Catherine II becomes tsar of Russia upon the murder of Peter III of Russia.
1918 - Cheka, on the orders of the Bolshevik Party, murders Tsar Nicholas II of Russia and his immediate family and retainers.
1955 - Disneyland televises its grand opening in Anaheim, California.








1997 - The F.W. Woolworth Company closes after 117 years in business.

Also born today:
1763 - John Jacob Astor, 1889 - Erle Stanley Gardner, 1899 - James Cagney, 1912 - Art Linkletter, 1917 - Phyllis Diller, 1917 - Lou Boudreau, 1935 - Diahann Carroll, 1935 - Donald Sutherland, 1951 - Lucie Arnaz, 1952 - David Hasselhoff, 1954 - Angela Merkel and 1973 - Tony Dovolani.


----------



## intinst

7/17/12
Michael R. Hicks, krissynae, janita, PCBsmith, posporo, rhodz22, Gingy, Jdswifey, 
greging1, vanwade2, blurbshop.com, pureheavenduh, jeanne29 & Lady TL Jennings
Happy Birthday All!


----------



## telracs

*wanders in with godiva brownies......*

*wanders out with godiva brownies.....*


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, July 18 is the 200th day of the year. There are 166 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*bg816am, OwlEyez, monkeykong, grinder51a, Southernbelle07, skullearphones87, cheriedesues, rclarke6 and Marg.*_

On this day:
1870 - The First Vatican Council decrees the dogma of papal infallibility.
1925 - Adolf Hitler publishes his personal manifesto Mein Kampf.
1968 - The Intel Corporation is founded in Santa Clara, California
1976 - Nadia Comăneci became the first person in Olympic Games history to score a perfect 10 in gymnastics at the 1976 Summer Olympics.

Also born today:
1811 - William Makepeace Thackeray, 1903 - Chill Wills, 1906 - S. I. Hayakawa, 1909 - Andrei Gromyko, 1909 - Harriet Nelson, 1911 - Hume Cronyn, 1913 - Red Skelton, 1918 - Nelson Mandela, 1921 - John Glenn, 1929 - Dick Button, 1940 - James Brolin, 1940 - Joe Torre, 1954 - Ricky Skaggs, 1967 - Vin Diesel, 1971 - Penny Hardaway and 1980 - Kristen Bell.


----------



## intinst

7/18/12
bg816am, OwlEyez, monkeykong, grinder51a, Southernbelle07, 
skullearphones87, cheriedesues, rclarke6 & Marg


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, July 19 is the 201st day of the year. There are 165 days remaining until the end of the year.

Not only is it the birthday of one of my favorite people: Susan, but it is also the birthday of Leslie's daughter Hannah.

Happy Birthday to:
_*noblesrus, Mom2AshEmBella, Denny Swartzlander, craigarnoff123, donnaleecomer, warlocked123, sharla734thompson, 4dprefect, willsmurrey, zazzlez, Alicia P, olivierchua, Ryan Paige, dggass, Tina Boscha, Writer, livinginfantasyland and Susan in VA!*_

On this day:
1553 - Lady Jane Grey is replaced by Mary I of England as Queen of England after only nine days of reign.
1692 - Salem Witch Trials: five women are hanged for witchcraft in Salem, Massachusetts.
1848 - A two-day Women's Rights Convention opens in Seneca Falls, New York; there the "Bloomers" are introduced.








1879 - Doc Holliday kills for the first time after a man shoots up his New Mexico saloon.
1963 - Joe Walker flies a North American X-15 to a record altitude of 106,010 metres (347,800 feet) on X-15 Flight 90.

Also born today:
1814 - Samuel Colt, 1834 - Edgar Degas, 1860 - Lizzie Borden, 1865 - Charles Horace Mayo, 1896 - A. J. Cronin, 1922 - George McGovern, 1924 - Pat Hingle, 1941 - Vikki Carr and 1962 - Anthony Edwards.


----------



## intinst

7/19/12
noblesrus, Mom2AshEmBella, Denny Swartzlander, craigarnoff123, donnaleecomer, 
warlocked123, sharla734thompson, 4dprefect, willsmurrey, zazzlez, Alicia P, 
olivierchua, Ryan Paige, dggass, Tina Boscha, Writer, livinginfantasyland 
& 
Susan in VA!
Happy Birthday!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

telracs said:


> *wanders in with godiva brownies......*
> 
> *wanders out with godiva brownies.....*


Fine, just keep doing that!


----------



## intinst

hookedonkindle, domferrodz, David McAfee, ashleygow, Mobydickulous, 
Nick Holland - author, ayami, MarkJeffrey, asanand13, TiffanyLovering, 
BrianPBorcky, tahliaN, Tiffany01 & drewpepin
Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, July 20 is the 202nd day of the year. There are 164 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to David McAfee.

Happy Birthday to:
_*hookedonkindle, domferrodz, David McAfee, ashleygow, Mobydickulous, M.R. Mathias, Nick Holland - author, ayami, MarkJeffrey, asanand13, TiffanyLovering, BrianPBorcky, tahliaN, Tiffany01 and drewpepin .*_

On this day:
1881 - Sioux Chief Sitting Bull leads the last of his people in surrender to United States troops at Fort Buford, North Dakota.
1903 - Ford Motor Company ships its first car.
1928 - The government of Hungary issues a decree ordering Gypsies to end their nomadic ways, settle permanently in one place, and subject themselves to the same laws and taxes as other Hungarians.
1968 - Special Olympics founded.
1969 - Apollo 11 successfully lands on the Moon at 20:17 UTC on July 20.








1973 - Bruce Lee died.
1976 - Hank Aaron hits his 755th home run, the final home run of his career.

Also born today:
356 BCE - Alexander the Great, 1304 - Francesco Petrarch, 1822 - Gregor Mendel, 1919 - Sir Edmund Hillary, 1933 - Cormac McCarthy, 1936 - Barbara Mikulski, 1938 - Dame Diana Rigg, 1938 - Natalie Wood, 1945 - Kim Carnes, 1947 - Carlos Santana, 1958 - Billy Mays, 1973 - Omar Epps, 1980 - Gisele Bündchen and 1988 - Julianne Hough.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, July 21 is the 203rd day of the year. There are 163 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special birthday wishes to pidgeon92 and telracs.

Happy Birthday to:
_*KrisS, wilsondm2, angeljnes, OH! SARA, cbaird, Chris B, ruse, lettiebar21, Tony James Slater, Bill44, pidgeon92 and scarlet (telracs).*_

On this day:
356 BC - Herostratus sets fire to the Temple of Artemis in Ephesus, one of the Seven Wonders of the World.
1865 - In the market square of Springfield, Missouri, Wild Bill Hickok shoots and kills Davis Tutt, regarded as the first western showdown.
1925 - Scopes Trial: In Dayton, Tennessee, high school biology teacher John T. Scopes is found guilty of teaching evolution in class and fined $100.
1969 - Neil Armstrong and Edwin "Buzz" Aldrin become the first men to walk on the Moon, during the Apollo 11 mission.
1970 - After 11 years of construction, the Aswan High Dam in Egypt is completed.








1997 - The fully restored USS Constitution (aka Old Ironsides) celebrates her 200th birthday by setting sail for the first time in 116 years.
2007 - Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows, the seventh and final book in the 'Harry Potter' book series, was released. It had been the most awaited book of the generation.

Also born today:
1899 - Ernest Hemingway, 1911 - Marshall McLuhan, 1920 - Isaac Stern, 1924 - Don Knotts, 1926 - Norman Jewison, 1938 - Janet Reno, 1939 - John Negroponte, 1948 - Cat Stevens, 1948 - Garry Trudeau, 1951 - Robin Williams, 1957 - Jon Lovitz, 1968 - Brandi Chastain and 1989 - Chelsie Hightower.


----------



## intinst

7/21/12
Happy Birthday telracs !








(Couldn't find any with purple hair  )​


----------



## intinst

7/21/12
Happy Birthday pidgeon92 !


----------



## intinst

7/21/12
KrisS, wilsondm2, angeljnes, OH! SARA, cbaird, Chris B, 
ruse, lettiebar21, Tony James Slater & Bill44
Happy Birthday !
If you play your cards right, there may be cake!


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> 7/21/12
> Happy Birthday telracs !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Couldn't find any with purple hair  )


ooh, cupcakes for everybody!

thanks intinst!

and thanks for the special wishes GT!


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, July 22 is the 204th day of the year. There are 162 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*jimp1947, JimC1946, 1MitchRibak, DannieGirl22, celinapeters15, walterhays02, !Limesat, ninacole173, paulbrun86, pamwilson025, Mooncat, DaveW, erniegarner, superbuzz, rlbaK000, CocoaDragonfly, AzureHorizon and Karl Jones.*_

On this day:
1587 - A second group of English settlers arrives on Roanoke Island off North Carolina to re-establish the deserted colony.
1894 - The first ever motor race is held in France between the cities of Paris and Rouen. The fastest finisher was the Comte Jules-Albert de Dion, but The 'official' victory was awarded to Georges Lemaître driving his 3 hp petrol engined Peugeot.








1933 - Wiley Post becomes the first person to fly solo around the world
1934 - Outside Chicago's Biograph Theater, "Public Enemy No. 1" John Dillinger is mortally wounded by FBI agents.

Also born today:
1849 - Emma Lazarus, 1890 - Rose Fitzgerald Kennedy, 1898 - Stephen Vincent Benét, 1908 - Amy Vanderbilt, 1923 - Bob Dole, 1928 - Orson Bean, 1932 - Oscar De la Renta, 1936 - Tom Robbins, 1939 - Terence Stamp, 1940 - Alex Trebek, 1943 - Bobby Sherman, 1946 - Danny Glover, 1950 - S. E. Hinton, 1955 - Willem Dafoe, 1964 - David Spade and 1992 - Selena Gomez.


----------



## intinst

7/22/12
jimp1947, JimC1946, 1MitchRibak, DannieGirl22, celinapeters15, 
walterhays02, !Limesat, ninacole173, paulbrun86, pamwilson025, Mooncat, 
DaveW, erniegarner, superbuzz, rlbaK000, CocoaDragonfly, AzureHorizon & Karl Jones
Hope it is a colorful day!







​


----------



## intinst

7/23/12
JenRichard, jeffthomas, mrs_lecavalier, KarenAtkinson, peterratcliffe, 
DanaV, minerva23, astero23, edwinkramer & colegreen 
[size=20pt]Have a little fun with it!


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, July 23 is the 205th day of the year. There are 161 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*JenRichard, jeffthomas, mrs_lecavalier, KarenAtkinson, peterratcliffe, DanaV, minerva23, astero23, colegreen and edwinkramer.*_

On this day:
1903 - The Ford Motor Company sells its first car.
1952 - General Muhammad Naguib leads the Free Officers Movement (formed by Gamal Abdel Nasser, the real power behind the coup) in overthrowing King Farouk of Egypt.
1962 - Telstar relays the first publicly transmitted, live trans-Atlantic television program, featuring Walter Cronkite.
1986 - In London, Prince Andrew, Duke of York marries Sarah Ferguson at Westminster Abbey.









Also born today:
1885 - Georges V. Matchabelli, 1888 - Raymond Chandler, 1892 - Haile Selassie, 1894 - Arthur Treacher, 1914 - Virgil Finlay, 1918 - Pee Wee Reese, 1936 - Don Drysdale, 1938 - Ronny Cox, 1940 - Don Imus, 1947 - Gardner Dozois, 1961 - Woody Harrelson, 1962 - Eriq La Salle, 1965 - Slash, 1967 - Philip Seymour Hoffman, 1970 - Charisma Carpenter, 1973 - Monica Lewinsky, 1974 - Maurice Greene and 1989 - Daniel Radcliffe.


----------



## JimC1946

intinst said:


> 7/22/12
> jimp1947, JimC1946, 1MitchRibak, DannieGirl22, celinapeters15,
> walterhays02, !Limesat, ninacole173, paulbrun86, pamwilson025, Mooncat,
> DaveW, erniegarner, superbuzz, rlbaK000, CocoaDragonfly, AzureHorizon & Karl Jones
> Hope it is a colorful day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​




The multi-colored layer cake looks soooooooo yummy. Thanks!​


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, July 24 is the 206th day of the year. There are 160 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to :
_*
KCFoggin, Reyn, adultvacations, gregwilson, georgesmith354, robinjackson499, blessy11, CassidyTurner, jgauza, utok69, VictorArnette, soksok1, lebron31, zoren06, slarkzero, rodperry06, donald06, cleveland123, Landers24, calmriver, paulmccarthy, ramon24S, joshuacorin, TessM and sophia76.*_

On this day:
1567 - Mary, Queen of Scots, is forced to abdicate and replaced by her 1-year-old son James VI.
1823 - Slavery is abolished in Chile.
1901 - O. Henry is released from prison in Austin, Texas after serving three years for embezzlement from a bank.
2005 - Lance Armstrong wins his seventh consecutive Tour de France.

Also born today:
1783 - Simón Bolívar, 1802 - Alexandre Dumas, père, 1878 - Lord Dunsany, 1897 - Amelia Earhart, 1900 - Zelda Fitzgerald, 1936 - Ruth Buzzi, 1942 - Chris Sarandon, 1951 - Lynda Carter, 1957 - Pam Tillis, 1963 - Karl Malone, 1964 - Barry Bonds, 1968 - Kristin Chenoweth, 1969 - Jennifer Lopez and 1982 - Anna Paquin.


----------



## intinst

7/24/12
KCFoggin, Reyn, adultvacations, gregwilson, georgesmith354, 
robinjackson499, blessy11, CassidyTurner, jgauza, utok69, 
VictorArnette, soksok1, lebron31, zoren06, slarkzero, 
rodperry06, donald06, cleveland123, Landers24, calmriver,
paulmccarthy, ramon24S, joshuacorin, TessM & sophia76
Smile for your Birthday Picture!


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, July 25 is the 207th day of the year. There are 159 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*BarryJ, janlyndon09, gwnmuffe, JHON0000, wmcfer17, VonShrapnel, Chuck Heintzelman, J. Cooper and bohol84.*_

On this day:
306 - Constantine I is proclaimed Roman emperor by his troops.
1547 - Henry II of France is crowned.
1797 - Horatio Nelson loses more than 300 men and his right arm during the failed conquest attempt of Tenerife (Spain).
1868 - Wyoming becomes a United States territory.
1946 - At Club 500 in Atlantic City, New Jersey, Dean Martin and Jerry Lewis stage their first show as a comedy team.
1965 - Bob Dylan goes electric as he plugs in at the Newport Folk Festival, signaling a major change in folk and rock music.

Also born today:
1894 - Walter Brennan, 1914 - Woody Strode, 1923 - Estelle Getty, 1954 - Walter Payton and 1967 - Matt LeBlanc.


----------



## intinst

7/25/12
BarryJ, janlyndon09, gwnmuffe, JHON0000, wmcfer17, 
VonShrapnel, Chuck Heintzelman, J. Cooper & bohol84


----------



## intinst

7/26/12
Pauline, Catherine M. Wilson, chari3ce, TJ Perkins, JudyRicks, 
YellaCourt, brimus, Georgina, jenbantilan04, MillyS, elizabeth24,
therese25, althea73, Ann Chambers, reno0592, bama0101 & Michael Kent


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, July 27 is the 209th day of the year. There are 157 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*kwajkat, JetJammer, Dazark, lacemad, EricaJennings and raymondgoolsby*_

On this day:
1789 - The first U.S. federal government agency, the Department of Foreign Affairs, is established (it will be renamed Department of State).
1794 - French Revolution: Maximilien Robespierre is arrested after encouraging the execution of more than 17,000 "enemies of the Revolution".
1921 - Researchers at the University of Toronto led by biochemist Frederick Banting announce the discovery of the hormone insulin.
1995 - The Korean War Veterans Memorial is dedicated in Washington, D.C..

Also born today:
1824 - Alexandre Dumas, 1905 - Leo Durocher, 1916 - Keenan Wynn, 1922 - Norman Lear, 1931 - Jerry Van ****, 1944 - Bobbie Gentry, 1948 - Peggy Fleming, 1949 - Maureen McGovern and 1975 - Alex Rodriguez.


----------



## intinst

7/27/12
kwajkat, JetJammer, Dazark, lacemad, EricaJennings & raymondgoolsby


----------



## intinst

7/28/12
disney_mommy, dexrice, hector01, Lizz, Stryker, kyla1001, 
CynthiaGraham, bennettmunoz, songsurgeonver3, carmineglenn, 
emsr18, jacky08, Perfume623, Fiat Lux Gratis, readingallthetime & Ethiriel
Don't forget, take time to smell (and/or eat) the flowers today!


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, July 28 is the 210th day of the year. There are 156 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Happy Birthday to disney_mommy, dexrice, hector01, Lizz, Stryker, kyla1001, CynthiaGraham, bennettmunoz, songsurgeonver3, carmineglenn, emsr18, jacky08, Perfume623, Fiat Lux Gratis, readingallthetime and Ethiriel.*_

On this day:
1540 - Thomas Cromwell is executed at the order of Henry VIII of England on charges of treason.
1540 - Henry marries his fifth wife, Catherine Howard, on the same day.
1609 - Bermuda is first settled by survivors of the English ship Sea Venture en route to Virginia.
1973 - 600,000 people attend a rock festival at the Watkins Glen International Raceway.
1996 - The remains of a prehistoric man are discovered near Kennewick, Washington.

Also born today:
1866 - Beatrix Potter, 1901 - Rudy Vallee, 1907 - Earl Tupper, 1929 - Jacqueline Kennedy Onassis, 1943 - Bill Bradley, 1948 - Sally Struthers, 1964 - Lori Loughlin and 1972 - Elizabeth Berkley.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, July 29 is the 211th day of the year. There are 155 days remaining until the end of the year.

*Special Birthday wishses to julieannfelicity*

Happy Birthday to:
_*Luckymomx4, kellyabell, Pea, karinam78, Movingreviews, julieannfelicity, Evil Avatar, LilBigBug, Rhonda2010, Holly A Hook, geyany123, meme123, raschatz, T.S. Welti, katucker, EvieAsher and Ciuri Di Badia.*_

On this day:
1588 - English naval forces under the command of Lord Charles Howard and Sir Francis Drake defeat the Spanish Armada.
1836 - Inauguration of the Arc de Triomphe in Paris.








1957 - The International Atomic Energy Agency is established.
1981 - A worldwide television audience of over 700 million people watch the wedding of Charles, Prince of Wales, and Lady Diana Spencer

Also born today:
1805 - Alexis de Tocqueville, 1869 - Booth Tarkington, 1885 - Theda Bara, 1892 - William Powell, 1905 - Clara Bow, 1905 - Dag Hammarskjöld, 1907 - Melvin Belli, 1924 - Robert Horton, 1936 - Elizabeth Dole, 1938 - Peter Jennings, 1953 - Ken Burns, 1966 - Martina McBride and 1972 - Wil Wheaton.


----------



## intinst

7/29/12
Luckymomx4, kellyabell, Pea, karinam78, Movingreviews, 
julieannfelicity, Evil Avatar, LilBigBug, Rhonda2010, Holly A Hook, 
geyany123, meme123, raschatz, T.S. Welti, katucker, EvieAsher & Ciuri Di Badia
Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, July 30 is the 212th day of the year. There are 154 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*ShadowKatmandu, moegammad, christopherlogan84, DmslinaDrtyDrss, Suenammi, KristieCook and rediner01.*_

On this day:
762 - Baghdad is founded by caliph Al-Mansur.
1619 - In Jamestown, Virginia, the first representative assembly in the Americas, the House of Burgesses, convenes for the first time.








1733 - The first Masonic Grand Lodge in the future United States is constituted in Massachusetts.
1930 - In Montevideo, Uruguay wins the first Football World Cup.
1975 - Jimmy Hoffa disappears from the parking lot of the Machus Red Fox restaurant in Bloomfield Hills, Michigan
2003 - In Mexico, the last 'old style' Volkswagen Beetle rolls off the assembly line.

Also born today:
1818 - Emily Brontë, 1863 - Henry Ford, 1890 - Casey Stengel, 1929 - Sid Krofft, 1933 - Edd Byrnes, 1934 - Bud Selig, 1936 - Buddy Guy, 1940 - Sir Clive Sinclair, 1941 - Paul Anka, 1947 - Arnold Schwarzenegger, 1954 - Ken Olin, 1956 - Delta Burke, 1961 - Laurence Fishburne, 1963 - Lisa Kudrow, 1964 - Vivica A. Fox, 1974 - Hilary Swank and 1977 - Jaime Pressly.


----------



## intinst

7/30/12
ShadowKatmandu, moegammad, christopherlogan84, 
DmslinaDrtyDrss, Suenammi, KristieCook & rediner01


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, July 31 is the 213th day of the year. There are 153 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Owlchica4259, menorah, Velvet Elvis, solstad, Gisaco, lockoutmonkey, ToolPackinMama, emorygreer, Trisha73179, Katharina, GaryLeoTam and Routhwick.*_

On this day:
30 BC - Battle of Alexandria: Mark Antony achieves a minor victory over Octavian's forces, but most of his army subsequently deserts, leading to his suicide.
781 - The oldest recorded eruption of Mt. Fuji 








904 - Thessalonica falls to the Arabs, who destroy the city.
1492 - The Jews are expelled from Spain when the Alhambra Decree takes effect.
1930 - The radio mystery program The Shadow is aired for the first time.

Also born today:
1867 - Sebastian S. Kresge, 1911 - George Liberace, 1912 - Milton Friedman, 1919 - Curt Gowdy, 1939 - France Nuyen, 1951 - Evonne Goolagong, 1958 - Mark Cuban, 1962 - Wesley Snipes, and 1965 - J. K. Rowling (and Harry Potter).


----------



## intinst

7/31/12
Owlchica4259, menorah, Velvet Elvis, solstad, Gisaco, 
lockoutmonkey, ToolPackinMama, emorygreer, 
Trisha73179, Katharina, GaryLeoTam & Routhwick.
Happy Birthday!
You can be *Princess* (or Prince) for a day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, August 1 is the 214th day of the year. There are 152 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Leseratte, 3boysnagirl, TravelingErika, rainaa, ashley01, tubaplyr_89, rittsi, averyjune, joodyanne, Daviliot and SWP.*_

On this day:
30 BC - Octavian (later known as Augustus) enters Alexandria, Egypt, bringing it under the control of the Roman Republic.
1619 - First African slaves arrive in Jamestown, Virginia.
1831 - A new London Bridge opens.








1876 - Colorado is admitted as the 38th U.S. state.
1902 - The United States buys the rights to the Panama Canal from France.
1944 - Anne Frank makes the last entry in her diary.
1967 - Israel annexes East Jerusalem.

Also born today:
10 BC - Claudius, 1770 - William Clark, 1779 - Francis Scott Key, 1819 - Herman Melville, 1843 - Robert Todd Lincoln, 1901 - Pancho Villa, 1933 - Dom DeLuise, 1936 - Yves Saint Laurent, 1942 - Jerry Garcia and 1973 - Tempestt Bledsoe.


----------



## intinst

8/1/12
Leseratte, 3boysnagirl, TravelingErika, rainaa, ashley01, 
tubaplyr_89, rittsi, averyjune, joodyanne, Daviliot & SWP
Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, August 2 is the 215th day of the year. There are 151 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
*cattusbabe, radiantmeg, mtcoco, Dawsburg, Lisztener, stacydan, cavaughan, martha570, freelantzer, tisa10, markbryan, Brian Work, Roger Knights, KaramelDior2, Katie Dozier, beatbox32, Edgewriter and Grand Canyon Donkey Tours.*

On this day:
216 BC - The Carthaginian army lead by Hannibal defeats a numerically superior Roman army under command of consuls Lucius Aemilius Paullus and Gaius Terentius Varro.
1610 - Henry Hudson sails into what it is now known as Hudson Bay thinking he had made it through the Northwest Passage and reached the Pacific Ocean.
1790 - The first US Census is conducted.
1870 - Tower Subway, the world's first underground tube railway, opens in London.








1990 - Iraq invades Kuwait, eventually leading to the Gulf War.

Also born today:
1905 - Myrna Loy, 1915 - Gary Merrill, 1919 - Nehemiah Persoff, 1924 - James Baldwin, 1924 - Carroll O'Connor, 1932 - Peter O'Toole and 1964 - Mary-Louise Parker.


----------



## intinst

8/2/12
cattusbabe, radiantmeg, mtcoco, Dawsburg, Lisztener, 
stacydan, cavaughan, martha570, freelantzer, tisa10,
markbryan, Brian Work, Roger Knights, KaramelDior2, 
Katie Dozier, beatbox32, Edgewriter & Grand Canyon Donkey Tours
Hope you have a Happy Birthday!
I'm still waiting for my invitation to your party.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, August 3 is the 216th day of the year. There are 150 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Nytngale, K L Romo, bethjessica, ScottSimpson, jeroentenberger, IUHoosier, mildred12, kosalagaf, doleymamosk, danmoroe13, Ashlynn_Monroe, Rob May, lpsimone and M.F. Poppins.*_

On this day:
1678 - Robert LaSalle builds the Le Griffon, the first known ship built on the Great Lakes.
1852 - First Boat Race between Yale and Harvard, the first American intercollegiate athletic event. Harvard won.
1923 - Calvin Coolidge is sworn in as the 30th President of the United States in the early morning following the death of Warren G. Harding the previous day.
1936 - Jesse Owens wins the 100 meter dash, defeating Ralph Metcalfe, at the Berlin Olympics.
1958 - The nuclear submarine USS Nautilus travels beneath the Arctic ice cap

Also born today:
1900 - Ernie Pyle, 1904 - Clifford D. Simak, 1905 - Dolores del Río, 1924 - Leon Uris, 1926 - Tony Bennett, 1940 - Martin Sheen, 1941 - Martha Stewart, 1951 - Jay North, 1977 - Tom Brady and 1979 - Evangeline Lilly.


----------



## intinst

8/3/24
Nytngale, K L Romo, bethjessica, ScottSimpson, 
jeroentenberger, IUHoosier, mildred12, kosalagaf, doleymamosk, 
danmoroe13, Ashlynn_Monroe, Rob May, lpsimone & M.F. Poppins
Happy Birthday!
I started the party a little early, hope you don't mind







​


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, August 4 is the 217th day of the year. There are 149 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*shima, rihanna, HappyMomma, srkidd, MosesSiregarIII, Karen A. Wyle, Jack Wallen, Carol_Marlene, readermark, Kenny Soward and kareng04.*_

On this day:
70 - The destruction of the Second Temple in Jerusalem by the Romans.
1821 - Atkinson & Alexander publish the Saturday Evening Post for the first time as a weekly newspaper.
1892 - The parents of Lizzie Borden are found murdered in their Fall River, Massachusetts home.
1944 - a tip from a Dutch informer leads the Gestapo to a sealed-off area in an Amsterdam warehouse where they find Jewish diarist Anne Frank and her family.
1958 - The Billboard Hot 100 is founded.
1987 - The Federal Communications Commission rescinds the Fairness Doctrine which had required radio and television stations to present controversial issues "fairly".
2007 - NASA's Phoenix spaceship is launched.









Also born today:
1792 - Percy Bysshe Shelley, 1901 - Louis Armstrong, 1920 - Helen Thomas, 1949 - John Riggins, 1955 - Billy Bob Thornton, 1958


----------



## intinst

8/4/12
shima, rihanna, HappyMomma, srkidd, MosesSiregarIII, Karen A. Wyle, 
Jack Wallen, Carol_Marlene, readermark, Kenny Soward & kareng04
Hope you have a tasty and colorful day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, August 5 is the 218th day of the year. There are 148 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to Deb G and vwkitten.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Deb G, FeliciaThomas, pooka, 1970Jim, real142, babak51021, gb20, anneteak0808, larrsmith07, vwkitten, FeliciaThomas, tia21, NapMan, gelbert08, april31099, pyramidle, chasedwards, jonecena987, aldrin44pear, ralph143, davidB02, justinO143, Artemis Hunt, 
MelanieBonita and authorette.*_

On this day:
1305 - William Wallace, who led the Scottish resistance against England, is captured by the English near Glasgow and transported to London where he is put on trial and executed.
1620 - The Mayflower departs from Southampton, England on its first attempt to reach North America.








1861 - The United States Army abolishes flogging.
1882 - The Standard Oil of New Jersey is established.
1914 - In Cleveland, Ohio, the first electric traffic light is installed.

Also born today:
1850 - Guy de Maupassant, 1889 - Conrad Aiken, 1906 - John Huston, 1911 - Robert Taylor, 1930 - Neil Armstrong, 1946 - Loni Anderson, 1956 - Maureen McCormick, 1961 - Tawny Kitaen and 1962 - Patrick Ewing.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, August 6 is the 219th day of the year. There are 147 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*cindy86488, Kindle Convert, GrammieCheryl, Psyche, Franz, kathieshoop, FrnchDp, D.J. Morel, Dean M. Cole, Terry Tyler, cbudy85 and rhiannonpaille.*_

On this day:
1284 - Italian city of Pisa is defeated in Battle of Meloria by Genoa, ruining its naval power.
1912 - The Bull Moose Party meets at the Chicago Coliseum.
1926 - Harry Houdini performs his greatest feat, spending 91 minutes underwater in a sealed tank before escaping.
1930 - Judge Joseph Force Crater steps into a taxi in New York and disappears.
1956 - After going bankrupt in 1955, the American broadcaster DuMont Television Network makes its final broadcast, a boxing match from St. Nicholas Arena.
1965 - US President Lyndon B. Johnson signs the Voting Rights Act of 1965 into law.

Also born today:
1809 - Alfred Lord Tennyson, 1881 - Leo Carrillo, 1881 - Louella Parsons, 1892 - Hoot Gibson, 1911 - Lucille Ball, 1917 - Robert Mitchum, 1922 - Sir Freddie Laker, 1928 - Andy Warhol, 1934 - Piers Anthony, 1950 - Dorian Harewood, 1951 - Catherine Hicks, 1970 - M. Night Shyamalan and 1972 - Geri Halliwell.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, August 7 is the 220th day of the year. There are 146 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Jamjar, Sandy Nathan, Annie, jhndnl2012, alainmiles, AreinnieMel, Kiko78HULL, alecstuart82, macentyre82, markhenry99, KevinBroad82, Heidicvlach, PetSat, KatHalstead and vekelly1.*_

On this day:
322 BC - Battle of Crannon between Athens and Macedon.
1679 - The brigantine Le Griffon, commissioned by René Robert Cavelier, Sieur de La Salle, is towed to the south-eastern end of the Niagara River, to become the first ship to sail the upper Great Lakes of North America.
1782 - George Washington orders the creation of the Badge of Military Merit to honor soldiers wounded in battle. It is later renamed to the more poetic Purple Heart.
1947 - Thor Heyerdahl's balsa wood raft the Kon-Tiki, smashes into the reef at Raroia in the Tuamotu Islands after a 101-day, 7,000 kilometres (4,300 mi) journey across the Pacific Ocean in an attempt to prove that pre-historic peoples could have traveled from South America.








1964 - Prometheus, a bristlecone pine and the world's oldest (at least 4862 years old) tree, is cut down in Nevada.
1976 - Viking program: Viking 2 enters orbit around Mars.

Also born today: 
317 - Constantius II, Roman emperor, 1574 - Robert Dudley, styled Earl of Warwick, 1742 - Nathanael Greene, 1876 - Mata Hari, 1884 - Billie Burke, 1926 - Stan Freberg, 1942 - Garrison Keillor, 1944 - Robert Mueller (FBI), 1960 - David Duchovny, 1975 - Charlize Theron and 1987 - Sidney Crosby.


----------



## intinst

8/7/12
Jamjar, Sandy Nathan, Annie, jhndnl2012, 
alainmiles, AreinnieMel, Kiko78HULL, alecstuart82, 
macentyre82, markhenry99, KevinBroad82, 
Heidicvlach, PetSat, KatHalstead & vekelly1
Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, August 8 is the 221th day of the year. There are 145 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to daveconifer

Happy Birthday to:
_*jsadd, donnaq6203, daveconifer, Bernard88, jenniferwilde123, janine1610, EleanorMYERS, geramose, jorojera, benpadaplin, jamesroy, guitarlessonsbeginners, StanPage, williiamben, annekhan, mandyf, EvelMisc790, genesis20, avinabrin090, rayvn, jamesg20, AthenaREYNOLDS, verogkin, Leona1, movies3D, marinatensley, dentist123, carolw1, portraitphotos, Athena5457, cristina1, Nikkadle, candy14, photosok123, JeffRz567, Athena9375, ThomasH0311, mike879, cool12, faith28, Romeo Turner, pooltown, Aimee, godaken, chris.truscott, Peggy89, Oliveras, Athena21I, LyxLyn2020, Tania, MarthaEv123, luna019, RusFrans, clayton20101, lylyrose202, lxyjessica, hiyori89, bepawoy, spycamera123, jessica8085, gin789, dylanlew22, brandonb360, AirsoftG36Wil, ryanallee1, Caine, Bertina783, lian10203, sendfricks, cchristinasrricci, SujiaK964, braiandisuza, jamlewis08, alexdenis2b, lian3020, Brookie857, LeonaJeny88, lillian20101, Aaban, ollyalex09, gemi7tran, baksKknks3kah, laurenthermo, Airleas, justconch, hohJefah6N, Galoalore, Amiliya, davmarks3d, Xaviera, gryharnell, Ceire, CoreyWWilliams, georgelee, dihao, PhilippaJane, milay and 
ThisIsVickii.   * _

On this day:
1863 - American Civil War: following his defeat in the Battle of Gettysburg, General Robert E. Lee sends a letter of resignation to Confederate President Jefferson Davis (which is refused upon receipt).
1876 - Thomas Edison receives a patent for his mimeograph.
1929 - The German airship Graf Zeppelin begins a round-the-world flight.








1963 - Great Train Robbery: in England, a gang of 15 train robbers steal 2.6 million pounds in bank notes.
1990 - Iraq occupies Kuwait and the state is annexed to Iraq.

Also born today:
1605 - Cecilius Calvert, 2nd Baron Baltimore, 1879 - Emiliano Zapata, 1884 - Sara Teasdale, 1908 - Arthur Goldberg, 1910 - Sylvia Sidney, 1919 - Dino De Laurentiis, 1921 - Esther Williams, 1922 - Rory Calhoun, 1932 - Mel Tillis, 1937 - Dustin Hoffman, 1938 - Connie Stevens, 1949 - Keith Carradine, 1961 - The Edge, 1976 - Drew Lachey, 1981 - Roger Federer and 1988 - Princess Beatrice of York.


----------



## intinst

8/8/12
To all those born this date,
Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, August 9 is the 222nd day of the year. There are 144 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Teresa, castertroy, rickjones50, miriamtorres, Curtiszarate, Praise2Him, arthritis, Cynthia Thomason, AprilCampbellJones, Louis Shalako, James Stone and FreeStandingWoodStoves.*_

On this day:
48 BC - Julius Caesar defeats Pompey at Pharsalus and Pompey flees to Egypt.
1173 - Construction of the campanile of the cathedral of Pisa (now known as the Leaning Tower of Pisa) begins; it will take two centuries to complete.








1483 - Opening of the Sistine Chapel in Rome with the celebration of a Mass.
1854 - Henry David Thoreau published Walden.
1892 - Thomas Edison receives a patent for a two-way telegraph.
1930 - Betty Boop made her cartoon debut in Dizzy Dishes.
1936 - Jesse Owens wins his fourth gold medal becoming the first American to win four medals in one Olympiad.
1944 - The United States Forest Service releases posters featuring Smokey Bear for the first time.
1945 - Nagasaki is devastated when an atomic bomb is dropped by the United States. 
1965 - Singapore is expelled from Malaysia and becomes the first and only country to gain independence unwillingly.
1969 - Members of a cult led by Charles Manson brutally murder pregnant actress Sharon Tate and others.
1974 - Richard Nixon becomes the first President of the United States to resign from office.

Also born today:
1631 - John Dryden, 1754 - Pierre Charles L'Enfant, 1809 - William Barret Travis, 1927 - Marvin Minsky, 1927 - Robert Shaw, 1928 - Bob Cousy, 1942 - David Steinberg, 1943 - Ken Norton, 1944 - Sam Elliott, 1957 - Melanie Griffith, 1963 - Whitney Houston, 1967 - Deion Sanders and 1977 - Chamique Holdsclaw.


----------



## intinst

8/9/12
Teresa, castertroy, rickjones50, miriamtorres, Curtiszarate, 
Praise2Him, arthritis, Cynthia Thomason, AprilCampbellJones, 
Louis Shalako, James Stone & FreeStandingWoodStoves
Hope you all have a very


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, August 10 is the 223rd day of the year. There are 143 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Scncartist, ScottBooks, dcarter1045, max1979, houndreader, DianneS., rosenbergd10, eliasfine, hagangeri927, jasonvanhee, Andrew111, Reuven55, Darrenches, jhnfox164, CarrieOlguin, Darin_Calhoun, mikep96, penseleit and lynnb*_

On this day: 
1519 - Ferdinand Magellan's five ships set sail from Seville to circumnavigate the globe.
1675 - The foundation stone of the Royal Greenwich Observatory in London is laid.
1793 - The Musée du Louvre is officially opened in Paris, France.








1821 - Missouri is admitted as the 24th U.S. state.
1948 - Candid Camera makes its television debut.
1954 - At Massena, New York, the groundbreaking ceremony for the Saint Lawrence Seaway is held.

Also born today: 
1814 - Henri Nestlé, 1874 - Herbert Hoover, 1897 - John W. Galbreath, 1913 - Noah Beery, Jr., 1928 - Jimmy Dean, 1928 - Eddie Fisher, 1940 - Bobby Hatfield, 1959 - Rosanna Arquette and 1960 - Antonio Banderas.


----------



## intinst

8/10/12
Scncartist, ScottBooks, dcarter1045, max1979, houndreader, DianneS., 
rosenbergd10, eliasfine, hagangeri927, jasonvanhee, Andrew111, Reuven55, 
Darrenches, jhnfox164, CarrieOlguin, Darin_Calhoun, mikep96, penseleit & lynnb
*Happy Birthday!*


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, August 11 is the 225th day of the year. There are 142 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*capnfrank, rdenning, golfgps and FernandoMclure01.   * _

On this day:
1786 - Captain Francis Light establishes the British colony of Penang in Malaysia.
1929 - Babe Ruth becomes the first baseball player to hit 500 home runs in his career with a home run at League Park in Cleveland, Ohio.








1942 - Actress Hedy Lamarr and composer George Antheil receive a patent for a frequency hopping, spread spectrum communication system that later became the basis for modern technologies in wireless telephones and Wi-Fi.
1960 - Chad declares independence.
1972 - The last United States ground combat unit leaves South Vietnam.

Also born today:
1902 - Lloyd Nolan, 1921 - Alex Haley, 1925 - Mike Douglas, 1928 - Arlene Dahl, 1933 - Jerry Falwell, 1944 - Frederick W. Smith (founder of Fedex), 1950 - Steve Wozniak and 1953 - Hulk Hogan.


----------



## intinst

8/11/12
*capnfrank, rdenning, golfgps 
& 
FernandoMclure01*


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, August 12 is the 225th day of the year. There are 141 days remaining until the end of the year.
It is known as the "Glorious Twelfth" in the UK, as it marks the traditional start of the grouse shooting season.

Happy Birthday to:
_*CherylH, Brian8205, shoequeen, dustin04sep, puppyvarf21 Dakota01, smile28, Adriell, candy10, burke424, Cleo Wolfe, dbogiti, josie007, Bailey Bristo, angeleyez320l, jmpreiss and brettjirvine.*_

On this day:
30 BC - Cleopatra commits suicide, allegedly by means of an asp bite.
1480 - Battle of Otranto: Ottoman troops behead 800 Christians for refusing to convert to Islam.
1851 - Isaac Singer is granted a patent for his sewing machine.
1960 - Echo 1A, NASA's first successful communications satellite, is launched.
1977 - The first free flight of the Space Shuttle Enterprise.








1981 - The IBM Personal Computer is released.
1982 - Mexico announces it is unable to pay its enormous external debt, marking the beginning of a debt crisis that spreads to all of Latin America and the Third World.
1994 - Major League Baseball players go on strike. This will force the cancellation of the 1994 World Series.

Also born today:
1856 - Diamond Jim Brady, 1876 - Mary Roberts Rinehart, 1881 - Cecil B. DeMille, 1886 - Sir Keith Murdoch, 1910 - Jane Wyatt, 1911 - Cantinflas, 1927 - Porter Wagoner, 1929 - Buck Owens, 1933 - Parnelli Jones, 1939 - George Hamilton, 1943 - Deborah Walley, 1971 - Pete Sampras, 1973 - Muqtada al-Sadr and 1975 - Casey Affleck.


----------



## intinst

8/12/12
CherylH, Brian8205, shoequeen, dustin04sep, puppyvarf21 Dakota01,
smile28, Adriell, candy10, burke424, Cleo Wolfe, dbogiti, josie007, 
Bailey Bristo, angeleyez320l, jmpreiss & brettjirvine
Hope it is a happy one!


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, August 13 is the 226th day of the year. There are 140 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Gruntman, PortiaG, rivageek, madpoet, LaurieP13, Alexmoshk, Diner027, Atit, Michellefyn, AnnieRayburn, EelKat, Liamoshiel, Stu Ayris and shyma.*_

On this day:
3114 BC - According to the Lounsbury correlation, the start of the Maya calendar.
1521 - Tenochtitlán (present day Mexico City) falls to conquistador Hernán Cortés.
1831 - Nat Turner sees a solar eclipse, which he believes is a sign from God. Eight days later he and 70 other slaves kill approximately 55 whites in Southampton County, Virginia.








1918 - Bayerische Motoren Werke AG (BMW) established as a public company in Germany.

Also born today:
1860 - Annie Oakley, 1895 - Bert Lahr, 1899 - Alfred Hitchcock, 1908 - Gene Raymond, 1912 - Ben Hogan, 1919 - Sir George Shearing, 1926 - Fidel Castro, 1930 - Don Ho, 1935 - Mudcat Grant, 1938 - Dave "Baby" Cortez, 1948 - Kathleen Battle, 1951 - Dan Fogelberg, 1962 - John Slattery, 1964 - Debi Mazar and 1969 - Midori Ito.


----------



## intinst

8/13/12
Gruntman, PortiaG, rivageek, madpoet, LaurieP13, Alexmoshk, Diner027, 
Atit, Michellefyn, AnnieRayburn, EelKat, Liamoshiel, Stu Ayris & shyma
Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, August 14 is the 227th day of the year. There are 139 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to 908tracy (((()))).

Happy Birthday to:
_*Akon800, 908tracy, traceya, S.L. Naeole, Ross Cavins, ezun21,NisithDoshi, angel241, mellyshan, ThatGurlthatlife, cwills11, Ketan Joshi and Adrift.*_

On this day:
1842 - Indian Wars: Second Seminole War ends, with the Seminoles forced from Florida to Oklahoma. 
1880 - Construction of Cologne Cathedral, the most famous landmark in Cologne, Germany, is completed.








1893 - France becomes the first country to introduce motor vehicle registration.
1935 - United States Social Security Act passes, creating a government pension system for the retired.
1959 - Founding and first official meeting of the American Football League.
1974 - The second Turkish invasion of Cyprus begins; 140,000 to 200,000 Greek Cypriots become refugees
1980 - Lech Wałęsa leads strikes at the Gdańsk, Poland shipyards.
1994 - Ilich Ramírez Sánchez, also known as "Carlos the Jackal," is captured.

Also born today:
1642 - Cosimo III de' Medici, 1740 - Pope Pius VII, 1851 - Doc Holliday, 1867 - John Galsworthy, 1926 - Alice Ghostley, 1926 - Buddy Greco, 1941 - David Crosby, 1945 - Steve Martin, 1946 - Susan Saint James, 1947 - Danielle Steel, 1950 - Gary Larson, 1959 - Magic Johnson, 1960 - Sarah Brightman, 1966 - Halle Berry, 1968 - Catherine Bell and 1987 - Tim Tebow.


----------



## 908tracy

(((Geoffthomas)))

Thank you so much for the Birthday shout out!  huggerzzz!


----------



## intinst

8/14/12
Akon800, 908tracy, traceya, S.L. Naeole, Ross Cavins, ezun21,NisithDoshi, 
angel241, mellyshan, ThatGurlthatlife, cwills11, Ketan Joshi & Adrift
Happy Birthday!
(Special good wishes to a pair of Tracy's, 908tracy and tracya!)


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, August 15 is the 228th day of the year. There are 138 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*eddiewatson123, Car0L1ne, perrysep21lun, von22sepdor, KellyPrice, lhink, Oliver 
Meneses, Beatrice, dane35882a, jacksonkane, kimboosan york, yeshaford15, jillarias69, matthewwatson404, kelvinbird, 
majorfarley, julietahyde, sagambino, bghhouse, Gordon Hooper, michellem and SandraJShaw0.*_

On this day:
778 - The Battle of Roncevaux Pass, at which Roland is killed.
1040 - King Duncan I is killed in battle against his first cousin and rival Macbeth. The latter succeeds him as King of Scotland.
1057 - King Macbeth is killed at the Battle of Lumphanan.
1309 - The city of Rhodes surrenders to the Knights of St. John. The knights establish their headquarters on the island and rename themselves the Knights of Rhodes.
1483 - Pope Sixtus IV consecrates the Sistine Chapel.
1843 - Tivoli Gardens, one of the oldest still intact amusement parks in the world, opens in Copenhagen, Denmark.








1914 - The Panama Canal opens to traffic with the transit of the cargo ship Ancon.
1947 - India gains Independence from the British Indian Empire and joins the Commonwealth of Nations.
1969 - The Woodstock Music and Art Festival opens.
1977 - The Big Ear, a radio telescope operated by Ohio State University as part of the SETI project, receives a radio signal from deep space; the event is named the "Wow! signal" from the notation made by a volunteer on the project.

Also born today:
1769 - Napoleon Bonaparte, 1771 - Sir Walter Scott, 1859 - Charles Comiskey, 1879 - Ethel Barrymore, 1885 - Edna Ferber, 1912 - Julia Child, 1919 - Huntz Hall, 1923 - Rose Marie, 1925 - Mike Connors, 1925 - Oscar Peterson, 1935 - Vernon Jordan Jr., 1950 - Anne, Princess Royal, 1954 - Stieg Larsson, 1964 - Melinda French Gates, 1968 - Debra Messing, 1972 - Ben Affleck, 1978 - Kerri Walsh, 1989 - Joe Jonas and 1990 - Jennifer Lawrence.


----------



## intinst

8/15/12
eddiewatson123, Car0L1ne, perrysep21lun, von22sepdor, KellyPrice, lhink, 
Oliver Meneses, Beatrice, dane35882a, jacksonkane, kimboosan york, 
yeshaford15, jillarias69, matthewwatson404, kelvinbird, majorfarley, 
julietahyde, sagambino, bghhouse, Gordon Hooper, michellem & SandraJShaw0
Happy Birthday!


----------



## 908tracy

Thanks so much for the special birthday shout out intinst!!!  ((hugs))


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, August 16 is the 229th day of the year. There are 137 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*LindaW, RussB, EllenR, 16thBudfirst, sphynx0910, Creative Type, tinajones963, 
mkej451, ladytraveler09, hi5energydrink, Mastswse12, mhpalash, Chelsea Chandra, 
TinaNKing, addyj672, sal79paradise, GregScowen, frankprovo and Bob T..*_

On this day:
1513 - Battle of Guinegate - King Henry VIII of England defeats French Forces who are then forced to retreat.
1792 - Maximilien Robespierre presents the petition of the Commune of Paris to the Legislative Assembly, which demanded the formation of a revolutionary tribunal.
1960 - Cyprus gains its independence from the United Kingdom.

Also born today:
1884 - Hugo Gernsback, 1888 - T. E. Lawrence, 1894 - George Meany, 1913 - Menachem Begin, 1924 - Fess Parker, 1928 - Eydie Gormé, 1930 - Robert Culp, 1930 - Frank Gifford, 1933 - Julie Newmar, 1946 - Lesley Ann Warren, 1954 - James Cameron, 1958 - Angela Bassett, 1958 - Madonna, 1960 - Timothy Hutton and 1962 - Steve Carell.


----------



## intinst

8/16/12
LindaW, RussB, EllenR, 16thBudfirst, sphynx0910, Creative Type, tinajones963,
mkej451, ladytraveler09, hi5energydrink, Mastswse12, mhpalash, Chelsea Chandra,
TinaNKing, addyj672, sal79paradise, GregScowen, frankprovo & Bob T
Hope you are with your family today!


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, August 17 is the 230th day of the year. There are 136 days remaining until the end of the year.

It is Independence Day in Indonesia.

Happy Birthday to:
_*brigett, LostHawk, uelina25, JohhnyEngagement, Carl Ashmore, CarltonCaz, MarkPaulJacobs, marti, velrosea2, conniesmith545, Isabell and aaseaward.*_

On this day:
986 - A Byzantine army is destroyed in the pass of Trajan's Gate by the Bulgarians.
1807 - Robert Fulton's North River Steamboat leaves New York City for Albany, New York on the Hudson River, inaugurating the first commercial steamboat service in the world.








1915 - A Category 4 hurricane hits Galveston, Texas
1943 - The U.S. Eighth Air Force suffers the loss of 60 bombers on the Schweinfurt-Regensburg mission.
1969 - Category 5 Hurricane Camille hits the Mississippi coast
2008 - American swimmer Michael Phelps becomes the first person to win eight gold medals in one Olympic Games.

Also born today:
1786 - Davy Crockett, 1893 - Mae West, 1913 - W. Mark Felt (deep throat), 1919 - Georgia Gibbs, 1920 - Maureen O'Hara, 1929 - Francis Gary Powers, 1941 - Boog Powell, 1943 - Robert De Niro, 1944 - Larry Ellison, 1957 - Robin Cousins, 1960 - Sean Penn, 1969 - Christian Laettner and 1969 - Donnie Wahlberg.


----------



## intinst

8/17/12
brigett, LostHawk, uelina25, JohhnyEngagement, Carl Ashmore, CarltonCaz, 
MarkPaulJacobs, marti, velrosea2, conniesmith545, Isabell & aaseaward
Happy Birthday!
Keep it cool but colorful!


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, August 18 is the 231st day of the year. There are 135 days remaining until the end of the year.

This is Long Tan Day, also called Vietnam Veterans' Day in Australia and National Science Day in Thailand.

Happy Birthday to: 
_*fyrfli, JMelzer, DiannWhite, marlyh4242, christianmdz, anja, SallyWillson, Anna102,
DaynahLee, suvra001, harrisonmack, SHauzelSailo, mirika4531, minasi2341, ariel7248, arjuna1576, 
monara4321, prita1734, johan3215, meko3315, heny1417, sevo8253, jacky7347, robert3645, kiran1471, 
hendra7568, indra6451, sarah5386, simbaja5647, chelle68, jwkitson and Steeplechasing.*_

On this day:
1587 - Virginia Dare, granddaughter of governor John White of the Colony of Roanoke, becomes the first English child born in the Americas.
1590 - John White, the governor of the Colony of Roanoke, returns from a supply trip to England and finds his settlement deserted.
1783 - A huge fireball meteor is seen across the United Kingdom as it passes over the east coast.
1877 - Asaph Hall discovers Martian moon Phobos.








1920 - The Nineteenth Amendment to the United States Constitution is ratified, guaranteeing women's suffrage.
1958 - Vladimir Nabokov's controversial novel Lolita is published in the United States.
1992 - Wang Laboratories files for bankruptcy.

Also born today:
1587 - Virginia Dare, 1750 - Antonio Salieri, 1774 - Meriwether Lewis, 1834 - Marshall Field, 1904 - Max Factor, 1917 - Caspar Weinberger, 1920 - Shelley Winters, 1925 - Brian Aldiss, 1927 - Rosalynn Carter, 1933 - Roman Polanski, 1934 - Roberto Clemente, 1936 - Robert Redford, 1943 - Martin Mull, 1952 - Patrick Swayze, 1958 - Madeleine Stowe, 1962 - Felipe Calderón, 1969 - Christian Slater and 1970 - Malcolm-Jamal Warner.


----------



## intinst

8/18/12
fyrfli, JMelzer, DiannWhite, marlyh4242, christianmdz, anja, SallyWillson, Anna102,
DaynahLee, suvra001, harrisonmack, SHauzelSailo, mirika4531, minasi2341, ariel7248, arjuna1576,
monara4321, prita1734, johan3215, meko3315, heny1417, sevo8253, jacky7347, robert3645, kiran1471,
hendra7568, indra6451, sarah5386, simbaja5647, chelle68, jwkitson & Steeplechasing
Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, August 19 is the 232nd day of the year. There are 134 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to Cindy416.

Happy Birthday to :
_*Cindy416, JJB, sheepfarmer, DenelynMartin, gailrss, Nicos Clifford and Shana Norris.*_

On this day:
43 BC - Octavian, later known as Augustus, compels the Roman Senate to elect him Consul.
1612 - The "Samlesbury witches", three women from the Lancashire village of Samlesbury, England, are put on trial, accused for practicing witchcraft, one of the most famous witch trials in English history.
1895 - American frontier murderer and outlaw, John Wesley Hardin, is killed by an off-duty policeman in a saloon in El Paso, Texas.
1919 - Afghanistan gains full independence from the United Kingdom.
1934 - The first All-American Soap Box Derby is held in Dayton, Ohio.








1990 - Leonard Bernstein conducts his final concert, ending with Ludwig van Beethoven's Symphony No. 7.

Also born today:
1631 - John Dryden, 1743 - Madame du Barry, 1870 - Bernard Baruch, 1871 - Orville Wright, 1883 - Coco Chanel, 1902 - Ogden Nash, 1919 - Malcolm Forbes, 1921 - Gene Roddenberry, 1931 - Willie Shoemaker, 1940 - Jill St. John, 1946 - Bill Clinton, 1948 - Tipper Gore, 1956 - Adam Arkin, 1963 - John Stamos, 1965 - Kyra Sedgwick, 1966 - Lee Ann Womack, 1969 - Matthew Perry and 1989 - Romeo Miller.


----------



## Cindy416

geoffthomas said:


> Friday, August 19 is the 232nd day of the year. There are 134 days remaining until the end of the year.
> 
> Special Birthday wishes to Cindy416.
> 
> Happy Birthday to :
> _*Cindy416, JJB, sheepfarmer, DenelynMartin, gailrss, Nicos Clifford and Shana Norris.*_
> 
> On this day:
> 43 BC - Octavian, later known as Augustus, compels the Roman Senate to elect him Consul.
> 
> 1612 - The "Samlesbury witches", three women from the Lancashire village of Samlesbury, England, are put on trial, accused for practicing witchcraft, one of the most famous witch trials in English history.
> 1895 - American frontier murderer and outlaw, John Wesley Hardin, is killed by an off-duty policeman in a saloon in El Paso, Texas.
> 1919 - Afghanistan gains full independence from the United Kingdom.
> 1934 - The first All-American Soap Box Derby is held in Dayton, Ohio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1990 - Leonard Bernstein conducts his final concert, ending with Ludwig van Beethoven's Symphony No. 7.
> 
> Also born today:
> 1631 - John Dryden, 1743 - Madame du Barry, 1870 - Bernard Baruch, 1871 - Orville Wright, 1883 - Coco Chanel, 1902 - Ogden Nash, 1919 - Malcolm Forbes, 1921 - Gene Roddenberry, 1931 - Willie Shoemaker, 1940 - Jill St. John, 1946 - Bill Clinton, 1948 - Tipper Gore, 1956 - Adam Arkin, 1963 - John Stamos, 1965 - Kyra Sedgwick, 1966 - Lee Ann Womack, 1969 - Matthew Perry and 1989 - Romeo Miller.


Aww, shucks, Geoff. Thanks!


----------



## intinst

8/19/12
*Cindy416,* JJB, sheepfarmer, DenelynMartin, 
gailrss, Nicos Clifford & Shana Norris


----------



## Cindy416

Thanks, Intinst! I think I just gained a couple of pounds by looking at those!


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, August 20 is the 233rd day of the year. There are 133 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to :
_*sharyn, kittykindle, donaldr143, Jerofil, James Roy Daley, Yonderer, leanne24, ART1309, Executive, graziella24 and jimgoodwin.*_

On this day:
1000 - The foundation of the Hungarian state by Saint Stephen. Today celebrated as a National Day in Hungary.
1775 - The Spanish establish a presidio (fort) in the town that became Tucson, Arizona.
1858 - Charles Darwin first publishes his theory of evolution in The Journal of the Proceedings of the Linnean Society of London, alongside Alfred Russel Wallace's same theory.
1882 - Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky's 1812 Overture debuts in Moscow.
1920 - The first commercial radio station, 8MK (WWJ), begins operations in Detroit, Michigan.
1920 - The National Football League, (NFL), is founded in the United States.
1938 - Lou Gehrig hits his 23rd career grand slam - a record that still stands.
1940 - In Mexico City exiled Russian revolutionary Leon Trotsky is fatally wounded with an ice axe by Ramon Mercader. He dies the next day.

Also born today:
1833 - Benjamin Harrison, 1890 - H. P. Lovecraft, 1918 - Jacqueline Susann, 1942 - Isaac Hayes, 1946 - Connie Chung, 1954 - Al Roker, 1956 - Joan Allen, 1962 - James Marsters, 1974 - Amy Adams, and 1992 - Demi Lovato,.


----------



## intinst

8/20/12
sharyn, kittykindle, donaldr143, Jerofil, James Roy Daley, 
Yonderer, leanne24, ART1309, Executive, graziella24 & jimgoodwin
*Hope you are more excited about your birthday than Felix 
here, and that it is a great one!*


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, August 21 is the 234th day of the year. There are 132 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to drenee!

Happy Birthday to:
_*drenee, Pencepon, goramsey, bill1948, klint1, perryluvr, IronBird, naruto23, TJsmetana, alfredluna, rexgriffin, MarkAdamKaplan and chloebrown .*_

On this day:
1770 - James Cook formally claims eastern Australia for Great Britain, naming it New South Wales.
1831 - Nat Turner leads black slaves and free blacks in a rebellion.
1888 - The first successful adding machine in the United States is patented by William Seward Burroughs.








1944 - Dumbarton Oaks Conference, prelude to the United Nations, begins.
1959 - President Dwight D. Eisenhower signs an executive order proclaiming Hawaii the 50th state of the union. 
1991 - Latvia declares renewal of its full independence after the occupation of Soviet Union.

Also born today:
1567 - Francis de Sales, 1754 - Banastre Tarleton, 1904 - William "Count" Basie, 1906 - Friz Freleng, 1924 - Chris Schenkel, 1930 - Princess Margaret, 1936 - Wilt Chamberlain, 1938 - Kenny Rogers, 1944 - Jackie DeShannon, 1945 - Patty McCormack, 1956 - Kim Cattrall, 1967 - Carrie-Anne Moss, 1975 - Alicia Witt and 1986 - Usain Bolt.


----------



## intinst

8/21/12
Pencepon, goramsey, bill1948, klint1, perryluvr, 
IronBird, naruto23, TJsmetana, alfredluna, 
rexgriffin, MarkAdamKaplan & chloebrown
*Happy Birthday!*


----------



## intinst

8/21/12
Happy Birthday 
drenee!








Hope you are impressed,
I don't do it for just anybody. ​


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, August 22 is the 235th day of the year. There are 131 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishse to Marti Lewis.

Happy Birthday to:
_*mlewis78, up-fiddler, har323raj, bielonadia, beckyj20, Proteinpulver, Psychojam, bessiewolf123, ivan21duncan, MathewPennington, JuliMonroe, Notoriouswarren and L.Leander.   * _

On this day:
565 - St. Columba reports seeing a monster in Loch Ness, Scotland.








1485 - The Battle of Bosworth Field, the death of Richard III and the end of the House of Plantagenet.
1642 - Charles I calls the English Parliament traitors. The English Civil War begins.
1798 - French troops land in Kilcummin harbour, County Mayo, Ireland to aid Wolfe Tone's United Irishmen's Irish Rebellion.
1848 - The United States annexes New Mexico.
1864 - 12 nations sign the First Geneva Convention. The Red Cross is formed.
1902 - Cadillac Motor Company is founded.
1950 - Althea Gibson becomes the first black competitor in international tennis.
1972 - Rhodesia is expelled by the IOC for its racist policies.
1989 - The first ring of Neptune is discovered.

Also born today:
1862 - Claude Debussy, 1893 - Dorothy Parker, 1912 - John Lee Hooker, 1920 - Ray Bradbury, 1925 - Honor Blackman, 1934 - Norman Schwarzkopf, 1939 - Carl Yastrzemski, 1939 - Valerie Harper, 1941 - Bill Parcells, 1947 - Cindy Williams and 1970 - Giada De Laurentiis.


----------



## intinst

8/22/12
mlewis78, up-fiddler, har323raj, bielonadia, beckyj20, 
Proteinpulver, Psychojam, bessiewolf123, ivan21duncan, 
MathewPennington, JuliMonroe, Notoriouswarren & L.Leander
Happy Birthday!


----------



## mlewis78

Thank you, Geoff and Intinst!


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, August 23 is the 236th day of the year. There are 130 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to: 
_*PJ, MarvaD, quella1, siya23, Cbernlohan, savannah26, 1latis, MacLarens Pub, TheDrifter, jlongsa.*_

On this day:
1305 - Sir William Wallace is executed for High Treason at Smithfield in London.
1541 - French explorer Jacques Cartier lands near Quebec City in his third voyage to Canada.
1775 - King George III declares that the American colonies exist in a state of open and avowed rebellion.
1904 - The automobile tire chain is patented.
1927 - Sacco and Vanzetti are executed.
1994 - Eugene Bullard, The only black pilot in World War I, is posthumously commissioned as Second Lieutenant in the United States Air Force.

Also born today:
1852 - Arnold Toynbee, 1912 - Gene Kelly, 1929 - Vera Miles, 1932 - Mark Russell, 1934 - Barbara Eden, 1934 - Sonny Jurgensen, 1946 - Keith Moon, 1949 - Shelley Long, 1949 - Rick Springfield, 1951 - Queen Noor of Jordan,1970 - Jay Mohr, 1970 - River Phoenix and 1978 - Kobe Bryant.


----------



## intinst

8/23/12
PJ, MarvaD, quella1, siya23, Cbernlohan, savannah26, 
1latis, MacLarens Pub, TheDrifter, jlongsa & William Stacey
Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, August 24 is the 237th day of the year. There are 129 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is Independence Day in Ukraine.

Special Birthday wishes to NapCatSSantone.
boy am I embarrassed that I misread a post and did this wrong...even led IntInst astray.

Happy Birthday to:
_*jmeaders, MarilynMeredith, Amakusa42, Stormbringer, eschitzer, Mangar, paulpaterson45, DianeKrager, SeoRaleigh, althealee, susan67, Tails and JenniferConner.   * _

On this day:
79 - Mount Vesuvius erupts. The cities of Pompeii, Herculaneum, and Stabiae are buried in volcanic ash.








410 - The Visigoths under Alaric begin to pillage Rome.
1200 - King John of England, signee of the first Magna Carta, marries Isabella of Angouleme in Bordeaux Cathedral.
1349 - Six thousand Jews are killed in Mainz after being blamed for the bubonic plague.
1456 - The printing of the Gutenberg Bible is completed.
1682 - William Penn receives the area that is now the state of Delaware, and adds it to his colony of Pennsylvania.
1814 - British troops invade Washington, D.C. and burn down the White House and several other buildings.
1831 - Charles Darwin is asked to travel on HMS Beagle.
1875 - Captain Matthew Webb became first person to swim the English Channel
1932 - Amelia Earhart becomes the first woman to fly across the United States non-stop 
1933 - The Crescent Limited train derails in Washington, D.C., after the bridge it is crossing is washed out by the 1933 Chesapeake-Potomac hurricane.
1949 - The treaty creating NATO goes into effect.

Also born today:
1591 - Robert Herrick, 1759 - William Wilberforce, 1912 - Durward Kirby, 1929 - Yasser Arafat, 1938 - Mason Williams, 1947 - Anne Archer, 1949 - Joe Regalbuto, 1951 - Orson Scott Card, 1958 - Steve Guttenberg, 1960 - Cal Ripken, Jr., 1965 - Marlee Matlin and 1988 - Rupert Grint.


----------



## intinst

8/24/12
jmeaders, MarilynMeredith, Amakusa42, Stormbringer, 
eschitzer, Mangar, paulpaterson45, DianeKrager, 
SeoRaleigh, althealee, susan67, Tails & JenniferConner
Happy Birthday!


----------



## intinst

8/24/12
*And a special Happy Birthday to,*
Da NapCat!


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, August 25 is the 238th day of the year. There are 128 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is Independence Day in Uruguay

Happy Birthday to:
_*abrassell, dfwillia, BBMountain, ValHallaGirl, BlakeMP, PinkKindle, BlockMaker, 
mitzibuck25, samu3ld0m, thombue31, xanderGT25, lcook0825, laceyy905, sayrian675, bambam231, 
janaya876, casstle782, notebkcity, ellie854, aebbyz753, ZendyScoth, linnei653, angie298, chelsy328, 
Devoe906, Barbara Bartholomew, LucianaLucy, Joshua Unruh, KJ Kron, David M. Baum, SamMoore, 
QualityGuru, Rumpelteazer, Felipe, DaveHughes, Jason Boyd and KTaylor-Green. *_

On this day:
1609 - Galileo Galilei demonstrates his first telescope to Venetian lawmakers.
1814 - Washington, D.C. is burned and White House is destroyed by British forces during the War of 1812.
1894 - Shibasaburo Kitasato discovers the infectious agent of the bubonic plague and publishes his findings in The Lancet.
1916 - The United States National Park Service is created.

Also born today:
1836 - Bret Harte, 1909 - Michael Rennie, 1910 - Ruby Keeler, 1913 - Walt Kelly, 1916 - Van Johnson, 1917 - Mel Ferrer, 1918 - Leonard Bernstein, 1918 - Richard Greene, 1919 - George Wallace, 1921 - Monty Hall, 1927 - Althea Gibson, 1930 - Sean Connery, 1931 - Regis Philbin, 1933 - Tom Skerritt, 1938 - Frederick Forsyth, 1949 - Gene Simmons, 1954 - Elvis Costello, 1958 - Tim Burton, 1961 - Billy Ray Cyrus, 1964 - Blair Underwood, 1968 - Rachael Ray, 1970 - Claudia Schiffer and 1987 - Blake Lively.


----------



## intinst

8/25/12
abrassell, dfwillia, BBMountain, ValHallaGirl, BlakeMP, PinkKindle, BlockMaker, mitzibuck25, 
samu3ld0m, thombue31, xanderGT25, lcook0825, laceyy905, sayrian675, bambam231,
janaya876, casstle782, notebkcity, ellie854, aebbyz753, ZendyScoth, linnei653, angie298, 
chelsy328, Devoe906, Barbara Bartholomew, LucianaLucy, Joshua Unruh, KJ Kron, David M. Baum, 
SamMoore, QualityGuru, Rumpelteazer, Felipe, DaveHughes, Jason Boyd & KTaylor-Green


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, August 26 is the 239th day of the year. There are 127 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Thumper. *_

Oh yeah, and: 
_*Cache22, J.T. Banks, Twitterpated, Marshall Chamberlain, Limesat, brad.holton, bradley78, clinr2t8, vicky2426, james782010, peter2426, james2426, mike2426, philip786, adam2426, adamd85, walter987, alex2426, kevin2426, adam7561, max24261, adam-786, adam4help, nathan.786, peter951, roger4help, roger.753, rick4help, nathan4help, steve4pcrepair, Nathan-The-Best, steve.the.best, allan4help, Justin.LaceWigs, allanthebest1, ronald4help, Joe4help, Parisse, pete4help, scott4help, brad225, bradthebest84, brad.best, brad.753, roncreatore, ron.753, ron.2233, Andy753, Andy951, Adam654, Andy22561, Kent Kelly, Adam852, Andre763, Andy336, Adam5511, catherine24, Andy66112, Andy44126, Sergio7531, Robin753, Robin951, Brendon753, jewel16simons, SergiodaBest, kvtaylor, Robin6661, Alexdabest, Robin88001, Robindabest, ThomasDaBest, Robin554, bbgirl720, Willi4help, Alex554, RichardDaBest, William660, William595, Alex66152, William33097, William4401, Richard6651, William885, William77411, StuartdaBest, Stuart4help, I.D. Martin, and RJ Parker - Author & Amazon Top Reviewer.*_

On this day:
1498 - Michelangelo is commissioned to carve the Pietà








1768 - Captain James Cook sets sail from England on board HMS Endeavour.
1920 - The 19th amendment to United States Constitution takes effect, giving women the right to vote.
1970 - The then new feminist movement, led by Betty Friedan, leads a nation-wide Women's Strike for Equality.
1971 - The United States Congress declares August 26th as an annual Women's Equality Day.

Also born today:
1676 - Robert Walpole, 1740 - Joseph Montgolfier, 1819 - Prince Albert, 1906 - Albert Sabin, 1910 - Mother Teresa, 1921 - Benjamin Bradlee, 1922 - Irving R. Levine, 1935 - Geraldine Ferraro, 1945 - Tom Ridge, 1952 - Michael Jeter and 1980 - Macaulay Culkin.


----------



## intinst

8/26/12

Cache22, J.T. Banks, Twitterpated, Marshall Chamberlain, Limesat, brad.holton, bradley78, clinr2t8, vicky2426, james782010,
peter2426, james2426, mike2426, philip786, adam2426, adamd85, walter987, alex2426, kevin2426, adam7561, max24261, adam-786,
adam4help, nathan.786, peter951, roger4help, roger.753, rick4help, nathan4help, steve4pcrepair, Nathan-The-Best, steve.the.best, 
allan4help, Justin.LaceWigs, allanthebest1, ronald4help, Joe4help, Parisse, pete4help, scott4help, brad225, bradthebest84, brad.best, 
brad.753, roncreatore, ron.753, ron.2233, Andy753, Andy951, Adam654, Andy22561, Kent Kelly, Adam852, Andre763, Andy336, 
Adam5511, catherine24, Andy66112, Andy44126, Sergio7531, Robin753, Robin951, Brendon753, jewel16simons, SergiodaBest, kvtaylor,
Robin6661, Alexdabest, Robin88001, Robindabest, ThomasDaBest, Robin554, bbgirl720, Willi4help, Alex554, RichardDaBest, William660, 
William595, Alex66152, William33097, William4401, Richard6651, William885, William77411, StuartdaBest, Stuart4help, I.D. Martin, & RJ Parker
Happy Birthday!


----------



## intinst

8/26/12
Happy Birthday
THUMPER!
 Hope today is as good as an ice cream cone!
With sprinkles, of course


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, August 27 is the 240th day of the year. There are 126 days remaining until the end of the year.

Independence Day, celebrates the independence of Moldova from the USSR in 1991.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Khabita, mmefford, Woodpile, Mary Fremont Schoenecker, gilbertlowery, Davidjames, jewelrybyKAS and Laura Kaye.*_

On this day:
410 - The sacking of Rome by the Visigoths ends after three days.
1859 - Petroleum is discovered in Titusville, Pennsylvania leading to the world's first commercially successful oil well.
1921 - The British install the son of Sharif Hussein bin Ali (leader of the Arab Revolt of 1916 against the Ottoman Empire) as King Faisal I of Iraq.
1990 - Stevie Ray Vaughan dies in a helicopter crash.

Also born today:
1770 - Georg Wilhelm Friedrich Hegel, 1899 - C. S. Forester, 1908 - Lyndon B. Johnson, 1916 - Martha Raye, 1937 - Tommy Sands, 1943 - Tuesday Weld and 1969 - Cesar Millan.


----------



## intinst

8/28/12

To all those born this date,
Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, August 28 is the 241st day of the year. There are 125 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to: 
_*Ottie, pjocon, ayleenzarate, Skipp, inday123, lizajames, AmusedDiva, wolfy, Boush, 
asraf6789, meli3567, shinta8907, asmi5678, aulia5679, rara0987, gracia9987, nurul9567, tasya4568, 
jesica1107, nieke9845, himawan7845, novia6987, maruko3187, shiren6357, angel6390, mika5790, miki5790, 
mirasi5687, anin9687, slamet1687, wapa8687, lisona9687, reva4917, marni9178, budi1878, rama8899, 
derickpatt09, jusmiddleton28, DanoJ, tmaterno, gibsonjunkie and ThomasScott.*_

On this day:
1609 - Henry Hudson discovers Delaware Bay.
1789 - William Herschel discovers a new moon of Saturn.
1845 - The first issue of Scientific American magazine is published.
1862 - American Civil War: Second Battle of Bull Run, also known as the Battle of Second Manassas.
1898 - Caleb Bradham renames his carbonated soft drink "Pepsi-Cola".
1917 - Ten Suffragettes are arrested while picketing the White House.
1963 - March on Washington for Jobs and Freedom: Martin Luther King, Jr. gives his I Have a Dream speech
1990 - Iraq declares Kuwait to be its newest province.
1996 - Charles, Prince of Wales and Diana, Princess of Wales divorce.

Also born today:
1749 - Johann Wolfgang von Goethe, 1774 - Elizabeth Ann Seton, 1828 - Leo Tolstoy, 1899 - Charles Boyer, 1916 - Jack Vance, 1925 - Donald O'Connor, 1930 - Ben Gazzara, 1943 - David Soul, 1965 - Shania Twain, 1969 - Jason Priestley, 1969 - Jack Black, 1971 - Janet Evans, 1982 - LeAnn Rimes and 1991 - Kyle Massey.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, August 29 is the 242nd day of the year. There are 124 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*SJHanson, sam905, autotransporters, john906, mikel10miller, warren09e, brian80n, glenn60n, 
kent60t, tony50o, jed60scoth, earl40tyler, barry50y, owen80n, neal40l, kirt20t, neal60l, kevin30n, basil40l, 
noel80l, Smithzarate, gabriel80l, toby30y, hale70e, sim70m, jacob80b, noel20l, alton60n, axel40l, joliz123, 
James Finn Garner ,MsSofie, Timta2011, plwebb, Grant_nash and Tiffany55.*_

On this day:
1521 - The Ottoman Turks capture Nándorfehérvár, now known as Belgrade.
1533 - Atahualpa, the 13th and last emperor of the Incas, dies by strangulation at the hands of Francisco Pizarro's Spanish conquistadors. His death marks the end of 300 years of Inca civilization.
1541 - The Ottoman Turks capture Buda, the capital of the Hungarian Kingdom.
1831 - Michael Faraday discovers electromagnetic induction.
1835 - The city of Melbourne, Australia is founded.
1898 - The Goodyear tire company is founded.
1966 - The Beatles perform their last concert before paying fans at Candlestick Park in San Francisco.









Also born today:
1632 - John Locke, 1809 - Oliver Wendell Holmes, Sr., 1912 - Barry Sullivan, 1915 - Ingrid Bergman, 1920 - Charlie Parker, 1922 - Mr. Blackwell, 1923 - Richard Attenborough, 1936 - John McCain, 1938 - Elliott Gould, 1940 - James Brady, 1941 - Robin Leach, 1958 - Michael Jackson, 1986 - Lea Michele and 1990 - Nicole Anderson.


----------



## intinst

8/29/12
SJHanson, sam905, autotransporters, john906, mikel10miller, warren09e, brian80n, glenn60n,
kent60t, tony50o, jed60scoth, earl40tyler, barry50y, owen80n, neal40l, kirt20t, neal60l, kevin30n, 
basil40l,noel80l, Smithzarate, gabriel80l, toby30y, hale70e, sim70m, jacob80b, noel20l, alton60n, 
axel40l, joliz123, James Finn Garner ,MsSofie, Timta2011, plwebb, Grant_nash & Tiffany55
Happy Birthday!
No worries, I sure there will be cake for everyone!


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, August 30 is the 243rd day of the year. There are 123 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Happy Birthday to Kathy.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Kathy, Benjamin, EKBrowne, sade1122, berncuizon, Crecard, rina101, OnlineBakery, Dingo and Roy Finch.*_

On this day:
1835 - Melbourne, Australia is founded.








1956 - The Lake Pontchartrain Causeway opens.
1967 - Thurgood Marshall is confirmed as the first African American Justice of the United States Supreme Court.

Also born today:
1797 - Mary Wollstonecraft Shelley, 1893 - Huey Long, 1896 - Raymond Massey, 1898 - Shirley Booth, 1906 - Joan Blondell, 1908 - Fred MacMurray, 1918 - Ted Williams, 1924 - Geoffrey Beene, 1930 - Warren Buffett, 1939 - Elizabeth Ashley, 1943 - Jean-Claude Killy, 1946 - Peggy Lipton, 1963 - Michael Chiklis and 1972 - Cameron Diaz.


----------



## intinst

8/30/12
Kathy, Benjamin, EKBrowne, sade1122, berncuizon, 
Crecard, rina101, OnlineBakery, Dingo & Roy Finch
Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, August 31 is the 244th day of the year. There are 122 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_jderouen, NewlyForgotten, afrodcya, CarnegieB31, Amy Corwin, cooperk30, Romana Grimm, Holeleecow and richardrbroyles._

On this day:
1803 - Lewis and Clark start their expedition to the west by leaving Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania at 11 in the morning.
1897 - Thomas Edison patents the Kinetoscope, the first movie projector.








1957 - The Federation of Malaya (now Malaysia) gains its independence from the United Kingdom.
1997 - Diana, Princess of Wales, her companion Dodi Al-Fayed and driver Henri Paul die in a car crash in Paris.

Also born today:
1903 - Arthur Godfrey, 1908 - William Saroyan, 1914 - Richard Basehart, 1916 - Daniel Schorr, 1918 - Alan Jay Lerner, 1924 - Buddy Hackett, 1928 - James Coburn, 1935 - Eldridge Cleaver, 1935 - Frank Robinson, 1945 - Itzhak Perlman, 1949 - Richard Gere and 1955 - Edwin Moses.

Independence Day, celebrates the independence of Kyrgyzstan from the Soviet Union in 1991
Independence Day, celebrates the independence of Malaysia from the United Kingdom in 1957.
Independence Day, celebrates the independence of Trinidad and Tobago from the United Kingdom in 1962.


----------



## intinst

8/31/12
jderouen, NewlyForgotten, afrodcya, 
CarnegieB31, Amy Corwin, cooperk30, 
Romana Grimm, Holeleecow & richardrbroyles
Happy Birthday!


----------



## intinst

9/1/12
Miss Molly, hlmphotog, nelamvr6, VMars, stringbeanie, 
jonecollins9, raven312, jmadmad, credoman, kyralu, JackCutty, 
KindleBorn, gagangyonson12, erwinnicor12, kiazishiru, Zefiris, 
Kate Nevermore, sylviahubbard1, ebiannah, Jordyhicks16, Panther 
& 
RPMcMurphy
Hope you get to do what you want for your Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, September 1 is the 245th day of the year. There are 121 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special birthday wishes for kiazishiru.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Miss Molly, hlmphotog, nelamvr6, VMars, stringbeanie, jonecollins9, raven312, jmadmad, credoman, kyralu, gagangyonson12, erwinnicor12, kiazishiru, Zefiris, Kate Nevermore, sylviahubbard1 and JackCutty*_

On this day:
1532 - Lady Anne Boleyn is made Marchioness of Pembroke by her fiancé, King Henry VIII of England.
1897 - The Boston subway opens, becoming the first underground rapid transit system in North America.
1914 - The last passenger pigeon, a female named Martha, dies in captivity in the Cincinnati Zoo.
1920 - The Fountain of Time opens as a tribute to the 100 years of peace between the United States and Great Britain following the Treaty of Ghent. _The things you learn - I never knew about this!_
1928 - Ahmet Zogu declares Albania to be a monarchy and proclaims himself king.
1969 - A revolution in Libya brings Muammar al-Gaddafi to power, which is later transferred to the People's Committees.
1970 - Attempted assassination of King Hussein of Jordan by Palestinian guerrillas, who attacked his motorcade.
1972 - In Reykjavík, Iceland, American Bobby Fischer beats Russian Boris Spassky and becomes the world chess champion.

Also born today:
1866 - James J. Corbett, 1875 - Edgar Rice Burroughs, 1907 - Walter Reuther, 1920 - Richard Farnsworth, 1922 - Yvonne De Carlo, 1923 - Rocky Marciano, 1928 - George Maharis, 1933 - Ann Richards, 1933 - Conway Twitty, 1939 - Lily Tomlin, 1942 - _*C. J. Cherryh*_, 1944 - Leonard Slatkin, 1946 - Barry Gibb, 1950 - Dr. Phil McGraw, 1957 - Gloria Estefan and 1981 - Clinton Portis.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, September 2 is the 246th day of the year. There are 120 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*beanie22, sallyh12, David Wood, socialwebexpert, tallandy225, DenverRalphy, Rejsningsproblemer, 
freebird, Roccoehe, stevengillhouse4, chechay3, misschen, shenshy, cheredd, kingraccid, Claytonrakz92, 
sashiqueen, cherryshy, chershy, sherremae, cherepie, Nicole Zoltack, terdybooc12, f13sky2, eagleman00 
and rmbooks*_

On this day:
31 BC - Battle of Actium - off the western coast of Greece, forces of Octavian defeat troops under Mark Antony and Cleopatra.
1666 - The Great Fire of London breaks out and burns for three days, destroying 10,000 buildings including St Paul's Cathedral.








1789 - The United States Department of the Treasury is founded.
1901 - Vice President of the United States Theodore Roosevelt utters the famous phrase, "Speak softly and carry a big stick" at the Minnesota State Fair.

Also born today:
1917 - Cleveland Amory, 1925 - Hugo Montenegro, 1948 - Terry Bradshaw, 1951 - Mark Harmon, 1952 - Jimmy Connors, 1964 - Keanu Reeves and 1966 - Salma Hayek.


----------



## intinst

9/2/12
beanie22, sallyh12, David Wood, socialwebexpert, tallandy225, 
Rejsningsproblemer,freebird, Roccoehe, stevengillhouse4, chechay3, 
misschen, shenshy, cheredd, kingraccid, Claytonrakz92,sashiqueen, 
cherryshy, chershy, sherremae, cherepie, Nicole Zoltack, terdybooc12,
DenverRalphy, f13sky2, eagleman00 & rmbooks


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, September 3 is the 247th day of the year. There are 119 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Peehen, cybergeezer, JeanneB, R. M. Reed, TheIglooOven, Gengler4u2C, Lauriemom, thersakewal40, writerpatty, BiancaSommerland, Erin Jamison, torridcooke and Gengler4u2C*_

On this day:
301 - San Marino, one of the smallest nations in the world and the world's oldest republic still in existence, is founded by Saint Marinus.








1189 - Richard I of England (a.k.a. Richard "the Lionheart") is crowned at Westminster.
1802 - William Wordsworth composes the sonnet Composed upon Westminster Bridge, September 3, 1802.

Also born today:
1875 - Ferdinand Porsche, 1910 - Kitty Carlisle, 1913 - Alan Ladd, 1923 - Mort Walker, 1926 - Irene Papas, 1932 - Eileen Brennan, 1942 - Al Jardine, 1943 - Valerie Perrine, 1965 - Charlie Sheen, 1980 - Jennie Finch and 1986 - Shaun White.


----------



## intinst

9/3/12
Peehen, cybergeezer, JeanneB, R. M. Reed, TheIglooOven, 
Gengler4u2C, Lauriemom, thersakewal40, writerpatty, 
BiancaSommerland, Erin Jamison, torridcooke & Gengler4u2C
Hope you have a







time today!


----------



## intinst

9/4/12
greenwheels, CWebb3, darlenerenuart09, tomhedson56, 
CazzySmith, J.W.BACCARO, Jeff Menapace, Tajsa57, 
Nathalie Hamidi, Kassandra Lamb & StevenBelskie


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, September 4 is the 248th day of the year. There are 118 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*greenwheels, CWebb3, darlenerenuart09, tomhedson56, CazzySmith, J.W.BACCARO, Jeff Menapace, Tajsa57, Nathalie Hamidi, Kassandra Lamb and StevenBelskie.*_

On this day:
476 - Romulus Augustus, last emperor of the Western Roman Empire, is deposed when Odoacer proclaims himself King of Italy, thus ending Western Roman Empire.
1888 - George Eastman registers the trademark Kodak and receives a patent for his camera that uses roll film.
1950 - First appearance of the "Beetle Bailey" comic strip.
1956 - The IBM RAMAC 305 is introduced, the first commercial computer to use magnetic disk storage.
1957 - The Ford Motor Company introduces the Edsel.








1972 - Mark Spitz becomes the first competitor to win seven medals at a single Olympic Games.
1998 - Google is founded by Larry Page and Sergey Brin, two students at Stanford University.

Also born today:
1905 - Mary Renault, 1917 - Henry Ford II, 1918 - Paul Harvey, 1928 - Dick York, 1929 - Thomas Eagleton, 1931 - Mitzi Gaynor, 1949 - Tom Watson, 1951 - Judith Ivey, 1960 - Damon Wayans and 1981 - Beyoncé Knowles.


----------



## intinst

9/5/12
HappyGuy, Magoo, jeremy81, duart maclean, mrjeffrivera, chloe23, kim23, 
sdsullivan, marceladmiraal, evasmith09, jeffreysaunder, JEMedrick, sail2fly, 
Bruceson, j4rodzl6, Paradise, 9Lanterns, noraquick, Kim Sheard & juliet1959
Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, September 5 is the 249th day of the year. There are 117 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*HappyGuy, Magoo, jeremy81, duart maclean, mrjeffrivera, chloe23, kim23, sdsullivan, marceladmiraal, evasmith09, jeffreysaunder, JEMedrick, sail2fly, Bruceson, j4rodzl6, Paradise, 9Lanterns, noraquick, Kim Sheard and juliet1959.*_

On this day:
1666 - Great Fire of London ends.
1774 - First Continental Congress assembles in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania.
1781 - Battle of the Chesapeake in the American Revolutionary War.
1927 - The first Oswald the Lucky Rabbit cartoon, Trolley Troubles, produced by Walt Disney, is released by Universal Pictures.








1960 - The boxer Muhammad Ali (then Cassius Clay) is awarded the gold medal for his first place in the light heavyweight boxing competition at the Olympic Games in Rome.
1975 - Sacramento, California: Lynette Fromme attempts to assassinate U.S. President Gerald Ford.

Also born today:
1735 - Johann Christian Bach, 1817 - Aleksey Konstantinovich Tolstoy, 1847 - Jesse James, 1873 - Cornelius Vanderbilt III, 1902 - Darryl F. Zanuck, 1927 - Paul Volcker, 1929 - Bob Newhart, 1940 - Raquel Welch and 1946 - Freddie Mercury.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, September 6 is the 250th day of the year. There are 116 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Wheezie, rivermdz, gabrieltaason, katrina96, stellalynne and Ghostwalker117.*_

On this day:
1492 - Christopher Columbus sails from La Gomera in the Canary Islands, his final port of call before crossing the Atlantic for the first time.
1620 - The Pilgrims sail from Plymouth, England, on the Mayflower to settle in North America
1628 - Puritans settle Salem, which will later become part of Massachusetts Bay Colony.
1955 - Istanbul Pogrom: Istanbul's Greek and Armenian minority are the target of a government-sponsored pogrom.
1991 - The name Saint Petersburg is restored to Russia's second largest city, which had been renamed Leningrad in 1924.








1995 - Cal Ripken Jr of the Baltimore Orioles plays in his 2,131st consecutive game, breaking a record that stood for 56 years.
1997 - Diana, Princess of Wales is laid to rest in front of a television audience of more than 2.5 billion.

Also born today:
1888 - Joseph P. Kennedy, Sr., 1893 - Claire Chennault, 1899 - Billy Rose, 1944 - Swoosie Kurtz, 1947 - Jane Curtin, 1954 - Carly Fiorina, 1958 - Jeff Foxworthy, 1962 - Elizabeth Vargas, 1972 - China Miéville,


----------



## intinst

9/6/12
Wheezie, rivermdz, gabrieltaason, katrina96, stellalynne and Ghostwalker117
Happy Birthday!
Hope it is a good one!


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, September 7 is the 251th day of the year. There are 115 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Happy Birthday to Miss Merry.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Meredith Sinclair, tattookat, rmaiolo, MichaelCDent, kerpolika, nwyckoff, rommelbooc12, Sophrosyne, dinobooc12, judd.exley, Bruce21, janrry21, maryjoy21, Sophiebelle, jolenekendry, Hadou, NumberSix, sweetmello7, Charles.Colyott and Berryk.color]*_

On this day:
70 - A Roman army under Titus occupies and plunders Jerusalem.
1191 - Third Crusade: Battle of Arsuf - Richard I of England defeats Saladin at Arsuf.
1901 - The Boxer Rebellion in China officially ends with the signing of the Boxer Protocol.
1907 - Cunard Line's RMS Lusitania sets sail on her maiden voyage from Liverpool, England to New York City.
1921 - In Atlantic City, New Jersey, the first Miss America Pageant, a two-day event, is held.
1936 - The last surviving member of the thylacine species, Benjamin, dies alone in her cage at the Hobart Zoo in Tasmania.








1963 - The Pro Football Hall of Fame opens in Canton, Ohio with 17 charter members.
2005 - First presidential election is held in Egypt.

Also born today:
1533 - Queen Elizabeth I of England, 1860 - Grandma Moses, 1909 - Elia Kazan, 1913 - Anthony Quayle, 1923 - Peter Lawford, 1925 - Laura Ashley, 1936 - Buddy Holly and 1987 - Evan Rachel Wood.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, September 8 is the 252nd day of the year. There are 114 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special birthday wishes to tessa.

Happy Birthday to:
_*tessa, KenMcConnell, Arkhan, kory, jwatson300011, Lee Moan, erickh04, fusprofir, autumn13B1, mriggle783, allison79, krkelimri, Wonder4u, markbeyer, jeboynicor12, zethershaw12, adriantorres17, deanfromaustralia, SkyFlakes and Jean E.*_

On this day:
1504 - Michelangelo's David is unveiled in Florence.
1565 - The Knights of Malta lift the Turkish siege of Malta that began on May 18.








1888 - In London, the body of Jack the Ripper's second murder victim, Annie Chapman, is found.
1930 - 3M begins marketing Scotch transparent tape.
1966 - The first Star Trek series premieres on NBC.
1970 - Hijacking (and subsequent destruction) of three airliners to Jordan by Palestinians
1971 - In Washington, D.C., the John F. Kennedy Center for the Performing Arts is inaugurated









Also born today:
1841 - Antonín Dvořák, 1922 - Sid Caesar, 1924 - Grace Metalious, 1925 - Peter Sellers, 1932 - Patsy Cline, 1957 - Heather Thomas, 1971 - Brooke Burke, 1971 - David Arquette, 1979 - Pink and 1981 - Jonathan Taylor Thomas.


----------



## intinst

9/8/12
tessa, KenMcConnell, Arkhan, kory, jwatson300011, Lee Moan, 
erickh04, fusprofir, autumn13B1, mriggle783, allison79, 
krkelimri, Wonder4u, markbeyer, jeboynicor12, zethershaw12, 
adriantorres17, deanfromaustralia, SkyFlakes & Jean E
Hope it is a great one!


----------



## tessa

Thanks intinst !!

tessa


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, September 9 is the 253rd day of the year. There are 113 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Happy Birthday to 911jason

Happy Birthday to:
_*Reneebean1, [email protected], Legoboyzmom, articledirectory09, profilecreate09, 
Guido Henkel, atralev, zelmaf, henhopkin, tombryant03, mitchsparks, tommyquids, Afandaxy, pakotz, 
hillthompson, Rafael, covecenter02, stewartburleigh, sevensecrets99, jfaye04, KaraKaye, knchilders, 
wlunsford03, clashtroy, tiara13A, mariawappling, adamriesel, howardantton, athena_001, DeboraWilliams, 
CarmeloPaul, McJ0nes, katherineacope, streK76S2, limjaca, hllen, logondingo, tetemila, pokedvdnews, 
MSellers1961, Massey, SashaWoodlin, ddonaldhjjensen, BillyLTimms, t0mazPuol, bertcarson, Ciareader, 
mytipglass, symptoms, Michelle1LaRue, Michael Kingswood, XercesLee, Caja, noahjones, Abdiel, Donaldbarrett, 
Earlyounkin, Jeffreycjohnson, Blanche867, chad13, timjerry5, hanata234, SimoBret4, hamsvictoria, RahBry5, 
Caleine684, HuhDvon3, Bebx21, Eyalkopaglish, Daveeda976, MrtinBot4, agabriel, Diana0976, dawarner3v, 
lmichel3n5, dcarrer3x and 911jason*_

On this day:
1776 - The Continental Congress officially names its new union of sovereign states the United States.
1850 - California is admitted as the thirty-first U.S. state.
1926 - The U.S. National Broadcasting Company is formed.
1947 - First actual case of a computer bug being found: a moth lodges in a relay of a Harvard Mark II computer at Harvard University.








1956 - Elvis Presley appears on The Ed Sullivan Show for the first time.

Also born today:
1754 - William Bligh, 1828 - Leo Tolstoy, 1887 - Alf Landon, 1890 - Harland Sanders, 1894 - Arthur Freed, 1900 - James Hilton, 1925 - Cliff Robertson, 1949 - Joe Theismann, 1952 - Angela Cartwright, 1960 - Mario Batali, 1960 - Hugh Grant, 1966 - Adam Sandler, 1969 - Rachel Hunter, 1972 - Goran Visnjic and 1980 - Michelle Williams.


----------



## intinst

9/9/12

Reneebean1, [email protected], Legoboyzmom, articledirectory09, profilecreate09,
Guido Henkel, atralev, zelmaf, henhopkin, tombryant03, mitchsparks, tommyquids, Afandaxy, 
pakotz,hillthompson, Rafael, covecenter02, stewartburleigh, sevensecrets99, jfaye04, KaraKaye, 
knchilders,wlunsford03, clashtroy, tiara13A, mariawappling, adamriesel, howardantton, 
athena_001, DeboraWilliams,CarmeloPaul, McJ0nes, katherineacope, streK76S2, limjaca, hllen, 
logondingo, tetemila, pokedvdnews,MSellers1961, Massey, SashaWoodlin, ddonaldhjjensen, 
BillyLTimms, t0mazPuol, bertcarson, Ciareader,mytipglass, symptoms, Michelle1LaRue, Michael Kingswood, 
XercesLee, Caja, noahjones, Abdiel, Donaldbarrett,Earlyounkin, Jeffreycjohnson, Blanche867, chad13, 
timjerry5, hanata234, SimoBret4, hamsvictoria, RahBry5,Caleine684, HuhDvon3, Bebx21, Eyalkopaglish, 
Daveeda976, MrtinBot4, agabriel, Diana0976, dawarner3v,lmichel3n5, dcarrer3x & 911jason
Take your time & enjoy the day!


----------



## tessa

geoff 

Sorry I missed your birthday wish to me yesterday.

Thank you so much.

tessa


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, September 10 is the 254th day of the year. There are 112 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*jesseyates10, Lakee05, sunshinedizon, Vencel, livepsyche, NancyACollins, KatieJohnson, garryg, noble19con, CherNe12, Connor Dix, azieran, J.A. Belfield, Elle St. Laurent, Nancy_A_Collins, tmcarper and Daisy13.*_

On this day:
1846 - Elias Howe is granted a patent for the sewing machine.








1963 - 20 African-American students enter public schools in Alabama.
2008 - The Large Hadron Collider at CERN, described as the biggest scientific experiment in history is powered up in Geneva, Switzerland.

Also born today:
1914 - Robert Wise, 1915 - Edmond O'Brien, 1918 - Rin Tin Tin, 1929 - Arnold Palmer, 1934 - Charles Kuralt, 1934 - Roger Maris, 1945 - Jose Feliciano, 1953 - Amy Irving and 1960 - Colin Firth.


----------



## intinst

9/10/12
jesseyates10, Lakee05, sunshinedizon, Vencel, livepsyche, NancyACollins, 
KatieJohnson, garryg, noble19con, CherNe12, Connor Dix, azieran, 
J.A. Belfield, Elle St. Laurent, Nancy_A_Collins, tmcarper Daisy13
Party Time!


----------



## intinst

9/11/12
Sailor, twiz, dnoble74, Auryn, Labnick, Kindlekelly, Fredlet, 
sptrout, Gordonfer, calvinsnow, lesliegal08, bluetiger1941, 
AshMcHale11, pjwebb, Faith.Ruelle & JessaGilbert
Happy Birthday!
Forget the cake, go straight for the good stuff!


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, September 11 is the 255th day of the year in the Gregorian calendar. There are 111 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special birthday wishes to Sailor (wherever you are).

Happy Birthday to:
_*Sailor, twiz, dnoble74, Auryn, Labnick, Kindlekelly, Fredlet, sptrout, Gordonfer, calvinsnow, lesliegal08, bluetiger1941, AshMcHale11, pjwebb, Faith.Ruelle and JessaGilbert.*_

On this day:
1609 - Henry Hudson discovers Manhattan Island and the indigenous people living there.
1773 - The Public Advertiser publishes a satirical essay titled Rules By Which A Great Empire May Be Reduced To A Small One written by Benjamin Franklin.
1789 - Alexander Hamilton is appointed the first United States Secretary of the Treasury.
1847 - Stephen Foster's well-known song, Oh! Susanna, is first performed at a saloon in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania.
1857 - Mormon settlers and Paiutes massacre 120 pioneers at Mountain Meadows, Utah.
1941 - Ground is broken for the construction of The Pentagon.








1961 - Foundation of the World Wildlife Fund.
1996 - The Southern Pacific Railroad is absorbed into the Union Pacific Railroad system.
2001 - The September 11 attacks take place in the United States.

Also born today:
1862 - O. Henry, 1885 - D. H. Lawrence, 1913 - Paul "Bear" Bryant, 1917 - Ferdinand Marcos, 1917 - Herbert Lom, 1924 - Tom Landry, 1940 - Brian De Palma, 1950 - Amy Madigan, 1962 - Kristy McNichol, 1965 - Moby and 1967 - Harry Connick, Jr..


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, September 12 is the 256th day of the year. There are 110 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Happy Birthday to Eileen Granfors, KB member and author.  

Happy Birthday to:
_*vick_ammo, therapistgrace, manhaton27, Michell Webb, dimpydiet98, jmorlak1, jakegreen, seanlim278, elissaburn12, rpflynn, lindaannewulf, thietkelogo, brehof, chel.c.cam and BrotherofCats.*_

On this day:
490 BC - The conventionally accepted date for the Battle of Marathon. The Athenians and their Plataean allies, defeat the first Persian invasion force of Greece.
1846 - Elizabeth Barrett elopes with Robert Browning.
1910 - Premiere performance of Gustav Mahler's Symphony No. 8 in Munich 
1940 - Cave paintings are discovered in Lascaux, France.








1959 - Premiere of Bonanza, the first regularly-scheduled TV program presented in color.
2005 - Hong Kong Disneyland opens in Penny's Bay, Lantau Island, Hong Kong.

Also born today:
1575 - Henry Hudson, 1818 - Richard Gatling, 1880 - H. L. Mencken, 1888 - Maurice Chevalier, 1892 - Alfred A. Knopf, 1913 - Jesse Owens, 1931 - George Jones, 1940 - Linda Gray, 1944 - Barry White, 1951 - Joe Pantoliano, 1955 - Peter Scolari, 1957 - Rachel Ward, 1980 - Yao Ming and 1981 - Jennifer Hudson.


----------



## intinst

9/12/12
vick_ammo, therapistgrace, manhaton27, Michell Webb, 
dimpydiet98, jmorlak1, jakegreen, seanlim278, 
elissaburn12, rpflynn, lindaannewulf, thietkelogo, 
brehof, chel.c.cam, BrotherofCats & Eileen Granfors
Hope your day is exciting, too!


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Hmmmmm.....what cake should I make for *Harvey*? I'd better start gathering supplies.


duh, a carrot cake of course!


----------



## intinst

9/13/12
Tshimangadzo, erinys, jamesshep_15, joehart, Ashleymdz, 
Madeline, susiehinton15, DawnB, sgarrett79, reevans26, 
Dennis Coslett, MartinGibbs, Fred Limberg, AlisaC & budayko
Everyone down here on the farm 
wishes you a very Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, September 13 is the 257th day of the year. There are 109 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Tshimangadzo, erinys, jamesshep_15, joehart, Ashleymdz, Madeline, susiehinton15, DawnB, sgarrett79, reevans26, Dennis Coslett, MartinGibbs, Fred Limberg, AlisaC and budayko.*_

On this day:
122 - Construction of Hadrian's Wall begins.
1501 - Michelangelo begins work on his statue of David.
1609 - Henry Hudson reaches the river that would later be named after him - the Hudson River.
1814 - Francis Scott Key writes The Star-Spangled Banner
1922 - The temperature (in the shade) at Al 'Aziziyah, Libya reaches a world record 57.8 °C (136.0 °F).
1943 - Chiang Kai-shek elected President of the Republic of China.
1953 - Nikita Khrushchev is appointed secretary-general of the Communist Party of the Soviet Union.
1956 - IBM introduces the first computer disk storage unit, the RAMAC 305.








2001 - Civilian aircraft traffic resumes in the U.S. after the September 11, 2001 attacks.

Also born today:
1851 - Walter Reed, 1860 - John J. Pershing, 1894 - J.B. Priestley, 1903 - Claudette Colbert, 1925 - Mel Tormé, 1931 - Barbara Bain, 1944 - Jacqueline Bisset, 1948 - Nell Carter, 1951 - Jean Smart and 1980 - Ben Savage.


----------



## intinst

9/14/12
sandypeach, Bluejarzen, benjohnny, ShaneDawn, 
Gen12DXTX, sherlockevans01, SG_MetalHead, 
WordSpiller, Steve Emmett, marktrainer, 
JaymeMorse, tashizzlet & MaxDog
[size=25pt]Hope it all goes the way you want for your day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, September 14 is the 258th day of the year. There are 108 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Happy Birthday to our own sandypeach.

Happy Birthday to:
_*sandypeach, Bluejarzen, benjohnny, ShaneDawn, Gen12DXTX, sherlockevans01, SG_MetalHead, WordSpiller, Steve Emmett, marktrainer, JaymeMorse, tashizzlet and MaxDog.*_

On this day:
1741 - George Frideric Handel completed his oratorio Messiah.
1752 - The British Empire adopts the Gregorian calendar
1814 - The poem Defence of Fort McHenry is written by Francis Scott Key. The poem is later used as the lyrics of The Star-Spangled Banner.








1847 - Mexican-American War: Winfield Scott captures Mexico City. 
1901 - President William McKinley dies after an assassination attempt, and is succeeded by Theodore Roosevelt. 
1917 - Russia is officially proclaimed a republic.

Also born today:
1849 - Ivan Pavlov, 1910 - Jack Hawkins, 1914 - Clayton Moore, 1944 - Joey Heatherton, 1947 - Sam Neill, 1961 - Wendy Thomas, 1964 - Faith Ford, 1965 - Dmitry Medvedev and 1983 - Amy Winehouse.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, September 15 is the 259th day of the year. There are 107 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*WestPointer1968, El, GeorgeGlass, buzzspark, williams001, Chris Crosby, Brandon514, raile51, samPorter, cbenjamin, xander449, earlwolfe165, jayreddy publisher and neithis.*_

On this day:
1789 - The United States Department of State is established (formerly known as the "Department of Foreign Affairs").
1812 - The French army under Napoleon reaches the Kremlin in Moscow.
1835 - HMS Beagle, with Charles Darwin aboard, reaches the Galápagos Islands.
1948 - The F-86 Sabre sets the world aircraft speed record at 671 miles per hour (1,080 km/h).








1959 - Nikita Khrushchev becomes the first Soviet leader to visit the United States.
2008 - Lehman Brothers files for Chapter 11 bankruptcy, the largest bankruptcy filing in U.S. history.

Also born today:
1254 - Marco Polo, 1789 - James Fenimore Cooper, 1857 - William Howard Taft, 1889 - Robert Benchley, 1890 - Agatha Christie, 1903 - Roy Acuff, 1907 - Fay Wray, 1913 - John N. Mitchell, 1918 - Nipsey Russell, 1922 - Jackie Cooper, 1928 - Cannonball Adderley, 1940 - Merlin Olsen, 1946 - Tommy Lee Jones, 1946 - Oliver Stone, 1961 - Dan Marino, 1984 - Prince Harry of Wales and 1986 - Heidi Montag.


----------



## intinst

9/15/12
WestPointer1968, El, GeorgeGlass, buzzspark, williams001, 
Chris Crosby, Brandon514, raile51, samPorter, cbenjamin, 
xander449, earlwolfe165, jayreddy publisher & neithis.
Hope your day is exquisite, too!


----------



## intinst

9/16/12
Happy Birthday,
Harvey!









​


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, September 16 is the 260th day of the year. There are 106 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Special Happy Birthday to Harvey. *_

Happy Birthday to:
_*nebulinda, timm84, jesscscott, collett, rubi, dexterraw, yanseo, kurikon1989, tidbit, Bryon Quertermous, carolineluvs2rt, Libbymoore82, dena0592 and PurpleShell.*_

On this day:
1400 - Owain Glyndŵr is declared Prince of Wales by his followers.
1893 - Settlers race in Oklahoma for prime land in the Cherokee Strip.
1908 - The General Motors Corporation is founded.
1963 - Malaysia is formed from the Federation of Malaya, Singapore, British North Borneo (Sabah) and Sarawak.

Also born today:
1883 - T. E. Hulme, 1914 - Allen Funt, 1922 - Janis Paige, 1924 - Lauren Bacall, 1925 - Charlie Byrd, 1925 - B. B. King, 1927 - Peter Falk, 1930 - Anne Francis, 1934 - Elgin Baylor, 1934 - George Chakiris, 1949 - Ed Begley, Jr., 1952 - Mickey Rourke, 1956 - David Copperfield, 1968 - Marc Anthony, 1971 - Amy Poehler and 1992 - Nick Jonas.


----------



## intinst

9/16/12
nebulinda, timm84, jesscscott, collett, rubi, dexterraw, yanseo, kurikon1989, 
tidbit, Bryon Quertermous, carolineluvs2rt, Libbymoore82, dena0592 & PurpleShell.
Try to have as many as you can!


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, September 17 is the 261st day of the year. There are 105 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*JamiLee203, LilliPilli, piglet, arne_bue, bethhorton194, solekile, justindvd1, a1onza80, ChrisInAfrica, gilbertreid, Samantha Fury, Snapping Turtle, Michaelnash, leafted00, mass2015, mass676, milhan288, mass2050, mass2051, kisala9906 and Michael_J_Sullivan.*_

On this day:
480 BC - The Battle of Thermopylae, 
1787 - The United States Constitution is signed in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania.
1978 - The Camp David Accords are signed by Israel and Egypt.
1983 - Vanessa Williams becomes the first black Miss America.

Also born today:
1907 - Warren Burger, 1923 - Hank Williams, 1927 - George Blanda, 1928 - Roddy McDowall, 1929 - Sir Stirling Moss, 1931 - Anne Bancroft, 1948 - John Ritter and 1985 - Alexander Ovechkin.


----------



## intinst

9/17/12
JamiLee203, LilliPilli, piglet, arne_bue, bethhorton194, solekile, 
justindvd1, a1onza80, ChrisInAfrica, gilbertreid, Samantha Fury, 
Snapping Turtle, Michaelnash, leafted00, mass2015, mass676,
milhan288, mass2050, mass2051, kisala9906 & Michael_J_Sullivan.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, September 18 is the 262nd day of the year. There are 104 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Danipet, allthewayvegas, brittanies13, Joespano, Aerosoleshoes, Cujo, janette, ashanti, elyndalisay, khent003, jason_menozac, stevenry0, sheryl_baver, AmyJ, marya7kins0n, m4rkj0hn, janicefoust460, kidwgm, ChemicalBilly57, scottcsmith, Susie Evans and Gareth K Pengelly.  * _

On this day:
324 - Constantine the Great decisively defeats Licinius in the Battle of Chrysopolis.
1502 - Christopher Columbus lands at Costa Rica on his fourth, and final, voyage.
1809 - The Royal Opera House in London opens.








1837 - Tiffany and Co. is founded by Charles Lewis Tiffany and Teddy Young in New York City. 
1850 - The U.S. Congress passes the Fugitive Slave Law of 1850.
1873 - Panic of 1873: The U.S. bank Jay Cooke & Company declares bankruptcy, triggering a series of bank failures.
1961 - U.N. Secretary-General Dag Hammarskjöld dies in a plane crash.
1975 - Patty Hearst is arrested after a year on the FBI Most Wanted List.
2009 - The 72 year run of the soap opera The Guiding Light ends.

Also born today:
53 - Trajan, Roman Emperor, 1709 - Samuel Johnson, 1765 - Pope Gregory XVI, 1905 - Greta Garbo, 1916 - Rossano Brazzi, 1920 - Jack Warden, 1927 - Phyllis Kirk, 1933 - Robert Blake, 1939 - Frankie Avalon, 1948 - Lynn Abbey, 1971 - Lance Armstrong and 1971 - Jada Pinkett Smith.


----------



## intinst

9/18/12
Danipet, allthewayvegas, brittanies13, Joespano, Aerosoleshoes, Cujo, 
janette, ashanti, elyndalisay, khent003, jason_menozac, stevenry0, 
sheryl_baver, AmyJ, marya7kins0n, m4rkj0hn, janicefoust460, kidwgm, 
ChemicalBilly57, scottcsmith, Susie Evans & Gareth K Pengelly.
 Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, September 19 is the 263rd day of the year. There are 103 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special B'day wishes to rayhensley.

Happy Birthday to:
_*delron, jaywilson, RafaelMontilla, danieldesmond, tswilkins, mj2040, K-Dalglish, jkbreunig, liddell, longislandlimo, bbker897, lisaoliver, rayhensley, NathanWrann, Julia Crane, Chris Slusser, Danielle Jarvis, Mia Grace and dwaynepugh.*_

On this day:
1676 - Jamestown is burned to the ground by the forces of Nathaniel Bacon during Bacon's Rebellion.








1881 - President James A. Garfield dies of wounds suffered in a July 2 shooting.
1952 - The United States bars Charlie Chaplin from re-entering the country after a trip to England.

Also born today:
1796 - Hartley Coleridge, 1922 - Damon Knight, 1928 - Adam West, 1931 - Brook Benton, 1933 - David McCallum, 1934 - Brian Epstein, 1937 - Abner Haynes, 1940 - Bill Medley, 1940 - Paul Williams, 1941 - Mama Cass Elliot, 1948 - Jeremy Irons, 1949 - Twiggy, 1964 - Trisha Yearwood and 1974 - Jimmy Fallon.


----------



## intinst

9/19/12
delron, jaywilson, RafaelMontilla, danieldesmond, tswilkins, 
mj2040, K-Dalglish, jkbreunig, liddell, longislandlimo, 
bbker897, lisaoliver, rayhensley, NathanWrann, Julia Crane, 
Chris Slusser, Danielle Jarvis, Mia Grace & dwaynepugh.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, September 20 is the 264th day of the year. There are 102 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*KingRBlue, ttoomey, jamkind, TheDreamContinued, ZuzanaLewis, JamieBurnette, LDS, kevin-taylor, reedhen22, Bryan R. Dennis, Greg Hamerton, Erica Conroy, michaelraytaylor and SSRichardson.*_

On this day:
1187 - Saladin begins the Siege of Jerusalem.
1519 - Ferdinand Magellan sets sail from Sanlúcar de Barrameda on his expedition to circumnavigate the globe.
1633 - Galileo Galilei is tried before the Congregation for the Doctrine of the Faith for teaching that the Earth orbits the Sun.
1881 - Chester A. Arthur is inaugurated as the 21st President of the United States following the assassination of James Garfield.
1906 - Cunard Line's RMS Mauretania is launched at the Swan Hunter & Wigham Richardson shipyard in Newcastle upon Tyne, England.








1946 - The first Cannes Film Festival is held.

Also born today:
1878 - Upton Sinclair, 1917 - Red Auerbach, 1924 - Gogi Grant, 1929 - Anne Meara, 1934 - Sophia Loren, 1948 - George R. R. Martin and 1967 Ricky Nelson's twins: Gunnar and Matthew.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, September 21 is the 265th day of the year. There are 101 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Marguerite, Malibama, robertlc, prey4war, benny225, lorflo, lester5865, iri473sam, Joy1521, mlheath, sandraohashi, Meaghan Ward ,Aaron J Booth, Sean Patrick Fox, GreatMindsLit and katieajennings.*_

On this day:
1780 - Benedict Arnold gives the British the plans to West Point.
1897 - The "Yes, Virginia, there is a Santa Claus" editorial is published in the New York Sun.
1937 - J. R. R. Tolkien's The Hobbit is published.
1942 - The B-29 Superfortress makes its maiden flight.
1981 - Sandra Day O'Connor is unanimously approved by the U.S. Senate as the first female Supreme Court justice.
2001 - Deep Space 1 flies within 2,200 km of Comet Borrelly.

Also born today:
1411 - Richard Plantagenet, 1866 - H. G. Wells, 1931 - Larry Hagman, 1935 - Henry Gibson, 1944 - Fannie Flagg, 1944 - Hamilton Jordan, 1945 - Jerry Bruckheimer, 1947 - Stephen King, 1950 - Bill Murray, 1962 - Rob Morrow, 1967 - Faith Hill, 1968 - Ricki Lake and 1981 - Nicole Richie.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, September 22 is the 266th day of the year. There are 100 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Happy B'day to ibrewalot.

Happy Birthday to:
_*0seadogg31, cherryb99, ibrewalot, NuriceDale, verngarner, hiramcarrillo, AmitDey, kathryndiaz56, Annabel and the thinker.*_

On this day:
1598 - Ben Jonson is indicted for manslaughter.
1776 - Nathan Hale is hanged for spying during American Revolution.
1869 - Richard Wagner's opera Das Rheingold premieres in Munich.
1888 - The first issue of National Geographic Magazine is published.








1955 - In the United Kingdom, the television channel ITV goes live for the first time.

Also born today:
1515 - Anne of Cleves, 1791 - Michael Faraday, 1885 - Erich von Stroheim, 1895 - Paul Muni, 1902 - John Houseman, 1920 - Bob Lemon, 1927 - Tommy Lasorda, 1952 - Paul Le Mat, 1954 - Shari Belafonte, 1956 - Debby Boone, 1958 - Andrea Bocelli, 1961 - Scott Baio and 1961 - Bonnie Hunt.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, September 23 is the 267th day of the year. There are 99 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*jholl949, byronlin12, sgroyle, JasonColeman, coffeeme, AuthorDanielSpringer, Christine, tomstedham, dallee, shakkra08, AnthonyAshley, Gemmi72, bhagwat68, FantonEsquire and computersale754.*_

On this day:
1642 - First commencement exercises occur at Harvard College.
1806 - Lewis and Clark return to St. Louis after exploring the Pacific Northwest of the United States.








1889 - Nintendo Koppai (Later Nintendo Company, Limited) is founded by Fusajiro Yamauchi to produce and market the playing card game Hanafuda.
1909 - The Phantom of the Opera , by French writer Gaston Leroux, is first published as a serialization in Le Gaulois.
1952 - Richard Nixon makes his "Checkers speech".
2002 - The first public version of the web browser Mozilla Firefox ("Phoenix 0.1") is released.

Also born today:
480 BC - Euripides, 63 BC - Augustus Caesar, 1215 - Kublai Khan, 1889 - Walter Lippmann, 1897 - Walter Pidgeon, 1920 - Mickey Rooney, 1926 - John Coltrane, 1930 - Ray Charles, 1938 - Romy Schneider, 1943 - Julio Iglesias, 1949 - Bruce Springsteen and 1959 - Jason Alexander.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, September 24 is the 268th day of the year. There are 98 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is:
Heritage Day in South Africa.
Independence Day in Guinea-Bissau (from Portugal in 1973).
Republic Day in Trinidad and Tobago.

Happy Birthday to :
_*Mary, knit4keeps, Stephanie924, amanda924, JosephGats, iMav, kitty1456, krislander, endor, MrStatic, Wyatt Bryson, Simon Bever, katyjeanmachine, everxpanding, 
Amythyst_Raine, Psychology Articles and tomato88.*_

On this day:
1780 - Benedict Arnold flees to British Army lines when the arrest of British Major John André exposes Arnold's plot to surrender West Point.








1948 - The Honda Motor Company is founded.
1957 - President Dwight D. Eisenhower sends 101st Airborne Division troops to Little Rock, Arkansas, to enforce desegregation.
1968 - 60 Minutes debuts on CBS.
1979 - Compu-Serve launches the first consumer internet service, which features the first public electronic mail service.

Also born today:
1755 - John Marshall, 1896 - F. Scott Fitzgerald, 1921 - Jim McKay, 1936 - Jim Henson, 1941 - Linda McCartney, 1946 - "Mean" Joe Greene, 1958 - Kevin Sorbo, 1982 - Morgan Hamm and 1982 - Paul Hamm.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, September 25 is the 269th day of the year. There are 97 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Essensia, pattyfris, Elijsha, michaelmorg45, kirkrose29, Growlights86,
YasminJasrol, Eileen Muller, lovely13, StevenA, Inpurisnatura, JESE, 
Theresa M Moore, AmyRoseDavis, faithxmarie, NonnieNelson, Mathina, 
Lawrence D. Elliott, jeanhopkins and Robotkinz.*_

On this day:
1513 - Spanish explorer Vasco Núñez de Balboa reaches what would become known as the Pacific Ocean.
1804 - The Teton Sioux (a subdivision of the Lakota) demand one of the boats from the Lewis and Clark Expedition as a toll for moving further upriver.
1890 - The U.S. Congress establishes Sequoia National Park.








1929 - Jimmy Doolittle performs the first blind flight from Mitchel Field proving that full instrument flying from take off to landing is possible.
1992 - NASA launches the Mars Observer, a $511 million probe to Mars, in the first U.S. mission to the planet in 17 years. Eleven months later, the probe would fail.

Also born on this day:
1764 - Fletcher Christian, 1897 - William Faulkner, 1906 - Dmitri Shostakovich, 1917 - Phil Rizzuto, 1926 - Aldo Ray, 1929 - Barbara Walters, 1930 - Shel Silverstein, 1936 - Juliet Prowse, 1942 - Oscar Bonavena, 1944 - Michael Douglas, 1947 - Cheryl Tiegs, 1951 - Mark Hamill, 1952 - Christopher Reeve, 1961 - Heather Locklear, 1965 - Scottie Pippen, 1968 - Will Smith, 1969 - Catherine Zeta-Jones and 1975 - Matt Hasselbeck.


----------



## intinst

:
Essensia, pattyfris, Elijsha, michaelmorg45, kirkrose29, 
Growlights86,YasminJasrol, Eileen Muller, lovely13, StevenA, 
Inpurisnatura, JESE,Theresa M Moore, AmyRoseDavis, faithxmarie, 
NonnieNelson, Mathina,Lawrence D. Elliott, jeanhopkins & Robotkinz.








(And us)​


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, September 26 is the 270th day of the year. There are 96 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Patrizia, MMXXVII, Rpatterson, raynsally, videoouija, nealford, bernardogamble, jvhitt, Stephanie Mooney, KCecala, DrugWarAnalyst, RichardWillis and David Adams.*_

On this day:
46 BC - Julius Caesar dedicates a temple to his mythical ancestor Venus Genetrix
1580 - Sir Francis Drake finishes his circumnavigation of the Earth.
1777 - British troops occupy Philadelphia, Pennsylvania during the American Revolution.
1934 - Steamship RMS Queen Mary is launched.








1960 - In Chicago, the first televised debate takes place between presidential candidates Richard M. Nixon and John F. Kennedy.
1973 - Concorde makes its first non-stop crossing of the Atlantic in record-breaking time.

Also born today:
1774 - Johnny Appleseed, 1888 - T. S. Eliot, 1889 - Martin Heidegger, 1895 - George Raft, 1898 - George Gershwin, 1914 - Jack LaLanne, 1925 - Marty Robbins, 1926 - Julie London, 1936 - Winnie Mandela, 1948 - Olivia Newton-John and 1981 - Serena Williams.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, September 27 is the 271st day of the year. There are 95 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*BookLover, carl_h, FacelessVoid, SirRoilyWater, josemaria34, christine26, tomasrodriguez, Isolus, Jean C. Gordon and AlanaSiegel. *_

On this day:
1540 - The Society of Jesus (the Jesuits) receives its charter from Pope Paul III.
1821 - Mexico gains its independence from Spain.
1908 - The first production of the Ford Model T automobile was built at the Piquette Plant in Detroit, Michigan.








1954 - The nationwide debut of Tonight! (The Tonight Show) hosted by Steve Allen on NBC.
1964 - The Warren Commission releases its report, concluding that Lee Harvey Oswald, acting alone, assassinated President John F. Kennedy.

Also born today:
1601 - King Louis XIII of France, 1722 - Samuel Adams, 1885 - Harry Blackstone, Sr., 1896 - Sam Ervin, 1920 - William Conrad, 1933 - Greg Morris, 1934 - Wilford Brimley, 1947 - Meat Loaf and 1972 - Gwyneth Paltrow.


----------



## intinst

9/27/12
BookLover, carl_h, FacelessVoid, SirRoilyWater, josemaria34, 
christine26, tomasrodriguez, Isolus, Jean C. Gordon & AlanaSiegel
Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, September 28 is the 272nd day of the year. There are 94 days remaining until the end of the year.

It is World Rabies Day, Internationally and Ask a Stupid Question Day in the United States.

Happy Birthday to:
_*amandajane92, UrChoice, troybtler, janesmitch23, angelgsler, meganlake04, mitchelhenson, AnnaPescardot, Rachel Forde, markobeezy, Hope Welsh and Dave Adams. *_

On this day:
48 BC - Pompey the Great is assassinated on the orders of King Ptolemy of Egypt after landing in Egypt.
1066 - William the Conqueror invades England beginning the Norman Conquest.
1791 - France becomes the first European country to emancipate its Jewish population.
1928 - Sir Alexander Fleming notices a bacteria-killing mold growing in his laboratory, discovering what later became known as penicillin.
1958 - France ratifies a new Constitution of France; the French Fifth Republic is then formed upon the formal adoption of the new constitution on October 4.
2008 - SpaceX launches the first private spacecraft, the Falcon 1 into orbit.









Also born today:
551 BC - Confucius, 1330 - Nicolas Flamel, 1901 - Ed Sullivan, 1909 - Al Capp, 1916 - Peter Finch, 1924 - Marcello Mastroianni, 1925 - Seymour Cray, 1934 - Brigitte Bardot, 1967 - Mira Sorvino, 1968 - Naomi Watts, 1984 - Ryan Zimmerman and 1987 - Hilary Duff.


----------



## intinst

:
Crystalmes, CraigInTwinCities, KaliedaRik, Guida25, glessa24, 
Gabor, furniture_wholesale, Claude Nougat, cris24, JollyHarvey,
Jan-Web-Hosting, AlanJamesKeogh & Jim Chaseley


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, September 29 is the 273rd day of the year. There are 93 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
*Crystalmes, CraigInTwinCities, KaliedaRik, Guida25, glessa24, Gabor, furniture_wholesale, Claude Nougat, cris24, JollyHarvey, Jan-Web-Hosting, AlanJamesKeogh and Jim Chaseley.*

On this day:
480 BC - Battle of Salamis: The Greek fleet under Themistocles defeats the Persian fleet under Xerxes I.
1907 - The cornerstone is laid at Washington National Cathedral in the U.S. capital.








1916 - John D. Rockefeller becomes the first billionaire.
1954 - The convention establishing CERN (the European Organization for Nuclear Research) is signed.
1966 - The Chevrolet Camaro, originally named Panther, is introduced.
1990 - Construction of the Washington National Cathedral is completed.

Also born today:
106 BC - Pompey the Great, 1547 - Miguel de Cervantes, 1758 - Horatio Nelson, 1901 - Enrico Fermi, 1904 - Greer Garson, 1907 - Gene Autry, 1913 - Stanley Kramer, 1923 - Stan Berenstain, 1931 - Anita Ekberg, 1935 - Jerry Lee Lewis, 1939 - Larry Linville, 1942 - Madeline Kahn, 1943 - Lech Wałęsa and 1948 - Bryant Gumbel.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, September 30 is the 274th day of the year. There are 92 days remaining until the end of the year.

*Happy Birthday to our resident author C.S. Marks - "archer".*

Happy Birthday to:
_*eidahl, Joel Arnold, arcticbanana, Nick Steckel, JasonArnett, Megan Duncan, WilliamRiley, WritergirlinLA, Kimberly Van Meter and kevinrau. *_

On this day:
1791 - The Magic Flute, the last opera composed by Mozart, receives its premiere performance at Freihaus-Theater auf der Wieden in Vienna, Austria.
1791 - The National Constituent Assembly in Paris is dissolved; Parisians hail Maximilien Robespierre and Jérôme Pétion as incorruptible patriots.
1888 - Jack the Ripper kills his third and fourth victims, Elizabeth Stride and Catherine Eddowes.
1927 - Babe Ruth becomes the first baseball player to hit 60 home runs in a season.
1949 - The Berlin Airlift ends.
1955 - Film icon James Dean dies in a road accident aged 24.
1980 - Ethernet specifications are published by Xerox working with Intel and Digital Equipment Corporation.
2005 - The controversial drawings of Muhammad are printed in the Danish newspaper Jyllands-Posten.

Also born today:
1917 - Buddy Rich, 1921 - Deborah Kerr, 1924 - Truman Capote, 1928 - Elie Wiesel, 1931 - Angie Dickinson, 1935 - Johnny Mathis, 1940 - Dewey Martin, 1940 - Samuel F. Pickering, Jr., 1942 - Frankie Lymon, 1943 - Marilyn McCoo, 1947 - Rula Lenska, 1953 - S. M. Stirling, 1957 - Fran Drescher, 1961 - Eric Stoltz, 1961 - Crystal Bernard and 1971 - Jenna Elfman.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, October 1 is the 275th day of the year. There are 91 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to Meemo and Jessica Billings.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Meemo, courtenay, Poi Girl, scott_audio, ejbeats, KimberlyinMN), cckbrown, Jeremy C. Shaddix, Appleipad, hostingbiz, Jessica Billings, pcalderon69, wilawill, Ericke12, contyler, kadenn88, Roberto, lynette12, johnb88, henrger12, jamildjonie, understand144, Thomas Hardy, alxgdwin, Alan Ryker, Alisha, martinjones, Meka and MopsaAspom.*_

On this day:
331 BC - Alexander the Great defeats Darius III of Persia in the Battle of Gaugamela.
1787 - Russians under Alexander Suvorov defeat the Turks at Kinburn.
1811 - The first steamboat to sail the Mississippi River arrives in New Orléans, Louisiana.
1880 - John Philip Sousa becomes leader of the United States Marine Band.
1890 - The Yosemite National Park and the Yellowstone National Park are established by the U.S. Congress.








1908 - Ford puts the Model T car on the market at a price of US$825
1940 - The Pennsylvania Turnpike, often considered the first superhighway in the United States, opens to traffic.
1957 - First appearance of "In God We Trust" on U.S. paper currency.
1962 - First broadcast of The Tonight Show Starring Johnny Carson
1982 - EPCOT Center opens at Walt Disney World near Orlando, Florida, United States

Also born today:
1910 - Bonnie Parker, 1920 - Walter Matthau, 1921 - James Whitmore, 1924 - Jimmy Carter, 1924 - William Rehnquist, 1924 - Roger Williams, 1928 - Laurence Harvey, 1928 - George Peppard, 1930 - Richard Harris, 1950 - Randy Quaid and 1963 - Mark McGwire.


----------



## intinst

:
Meemo, courtenay, Poi Girl, scott_audio, ejbeats, KimberlyinMN), 
cckbrown, Jeremy C. Shaddix, Appleipad, hostingbiz, Jessica Billings, 
pcalderon69, wilawill, Ericke12, contyler, kadenn88, Roberto, lynette12, 
johnb88, henrger12, jamildjonie, understand144, Thomas Hardy, 
alxgdwin, Alan Ryker, Alisha, martinjones, Meka & MopsaAspom.
Whoa, didn't see this coming. Hope it's a great day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, October 2 is the 276th day of the year. There are 90 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*shanb63, symposium85, anneortiz, TriBen, Ltpg37, David Tapp, Phineas21, Namilval21, teesmar, tatum_7, kschles, NaomiMarx, rbborden02, Angerona Love, Lindy and Daniel A. Roberts.*_

On this day:
1187 - Siege of Jerusalem: Saladin captures Jerusalem after 88 years of Crusader rule.
1789 - George Washington sends the proposed Constitutional amendments (The United States Bill of Rights) to the States for ratification.
1950 - Peanuts by Charles M. Schulz is first published.








1959 - The anthology series The Twilight Zone premieres on CBS television.
2002 - The Beltway sniper attacks begin, extending over three weeks.

Also born today:
1800 - Nat Turner, 1869 - Mohandas Karamchand Gandhi, 1871 - Cordell Hull, 1890 - Groucho Marx, 1895 - Bud Abbott, 1904 - Graham Greene, 1911 - Jack Finney, 1928 - George "Spanky" McFarland, 1937 - Johnnie L. Cochran Jr., 1949 - Annie Leibovitz, 1951 - Sting and 1970 - Kelly Ripa.


----------



## intinst

10/2/12
shanb63, symposium85, anneortiz, TriBen, Ltpg37, David Tapp, 
Phineas21, Namilval21, teesmar, tatum_7, kschles, NaomiMarx, 
rbborden02, Angerona Love, Lindy & Daniel A. Roberts.
*Hope It's a good one, too!*


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, October 3 is the 277th day of the year. There are 89 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to Dennis Batchelder, one of our resident authors.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Athena, Emmalita, denbatch, toddfonseca, tomcdman, BlueEyedMum, Cora, Wilker, rosalee25, daehnp03, mmcdan13, maxspencer, AEZents and Candace Sams. *_

On this day:
1712 - The Duke of Montrose issues a warrant for the arrest of Rob Roy MacGregor.
1795 - General Napoleon Bonaparte first rises to national prominence being named to defend the French National Convention against armed counter-revolutionary rioters threatening the three year old revolutionary government.
1863 - The last Thursday in November is declared as Thanksgiving Day by President Abraham Lincoln
1955 - The Mickey Mouse Club debuts on ABC.








1995 - O J Simpson acquitted of the murders of Nicole Brown Simpson and Ronald Goldman.

Also born today:
1900 - Thomas Clayton Wolfe, 1925 - Gore Vidal, 1938 - Eddie Cochran, 1941 - Chubby Checker, 1949 - Lindsey Buckingham, 1954 - Stevie Ray Vaughan, 1964 - Clive Owen, 1969 - Gwen Stefani and 1975 - India Arie.


----------



## intinst

:
Athena, Emmalita, denbatch, toddfonseca, tomcdman, BlueEyedMum, Cora, 
Wilker, rosalee25, daehnp03, mmcdan13, maxspencer, AEZents & Candace Sams


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, October 4 is the 278th day of the year. There are 88 days remaining until the end of the year.

It is:
Independence Day in Lesotho
and World Animal Day

Happy Birthday to:
_*JGA, klon99, USMC1968, Jarrett Rush, Jason G. Anderson, tinmiller28, oscarfoster, drewbaker78, youngadultfiction, John Hennessy, jake fox and LauraLin.  *_

On this day:
1535 - The first complete English-language Bible (the Coverdale Bible) is printed, with translations by William Tyndale and Miles Coverdale.
1824 - Mexico adopts a new constitution and becomes a federal republic.
1883 - First run of the Orient Express.








1927 - Gutzon Borglum begins sculpting Mount Rushmore.
1941 - Norman Rockwell's Willie Gillis character debuts on the cover of the Saturday Evening Post.








1988 - U.S. televangelist Jim Bakker is indicted for fraud.

Also born today:
1822 - Rutherford B. Hayes, 1861 - Frederic Remington, 1880 - Damon Runyon, 1895 - Buster Keaton, 1923 - Charlton Heston, 1928 - Alvin Toffler, 1934 - Sam Huff, 1937 - Jackie Collins, 1941 - Anne Rice, 1946 - Susan Sarandon and 1976 - Alicia Silverstone.


----------



## intinst

10/4/12
JGA, klon99, USMC1968, Jarrett Rush, Jason G. Anderson, 
tinmiller28, oscarfoster, drewbaker78, youngadultfiction, 
John Hennessy, jake fox & LauraLin
Have a great day!
(Just don't over do  )


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, October 5 is the 279th day of the year. There are 87 days remaining until the end of the year.

It is:
Republic Day in Portugal
and World Teachers' Day

Happy Birthday to:
_AuxDeputy, limtk55, earlfox, oorwullie, james009, Lovemumu, Lossangel1314, jycliffordy, YEhayeahLk4h, horsewisevt, insafmare and Lolita Lopez._

On this day:
1793 - French Revolution: Christianity is disestablished in France.
1905 - Wilbur Wright pilots Wright Flyer III in a flight of 24 miles in 39 minutes.








1910 - Revolution in Portugal, monarchy overthrown, a republic declared
1944 - Suffrage is extended to women in France.
1947 - The first televised White House address is given by U.S. President Harry S. Truman.
1969 - The first episode of the famous comedy show Monty Python's Flying Circus aired on BBC

Also born today:
1703 - Jonathan Edwards, 1713 - Denis Diderot, 1829 - Chester A. Arthur, 1882 - Robert Goddard, 1902 - Ray Kroc, 1917 - Allen Ludden, 1919 - Donald Pleasence, 1951 - Karen Allen, 1957 - Bernie Mac, 1960 - Daniel Baldwin, 1965 - Mario Lemieux, 1975 - Kate Winslet and 1983 - Nicky Hilton.


----------



## intinst

10/5012
AuxDeputy, limtk55, earlfox, oorwullie, james009, Lovemumu, 
Lossangel1314, jycliffordy, YEhayeahLk4h, horsewisevt, insafmare & Lolita Lopez
Happy Birthday!
Hope you are flying high today!


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, October 6 is the 280th day of the year. There are 86 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to Brendan Carroll.

This is German-American Day in the United States.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Brendan Carroll, OliviaD, efficient33, novelimagination, CalissaLeigh, jawnaw2000, Fersobu and ajalbrinck.*_

On this day:
1600 - Jacopo Peri's Euridice, the earliest surviving opera, receives its première performance in Florence, signifying the beginning of the Baroque Period
1683 - William Penn brings 13 German immigrant families to the colony of Pennsylvania, marking the first immigration of German people to America.
1889 - Thomas Edison shows his first motion picture.
1927 - Opening of The Jazz Singer, the first prominent talking movie.
1976 - Massacre of students gathering at Thammasat University in Bangkok, Thailand

Also born today:
1846 - George Westinghouse, 1908 - Carole Lombard, 1942 - Britt Ekland and 1955 - Tony Dungy.


----------



## intinst

10/6/12
Brendan Carroll, OliviaD, efficient33, novelimagination, 
CalissaLeigh, jawnaw2000, Fersobu & ajalbrinck


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, October 7 is the 281st day of the year. There are 85 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_rocky mountain reader, JenniferNaylor, Harclubs, sndybch, efficient88, wina33 and cures. _

On this day:
3761 BC - The epoch (origin) of the modern Hebrew calendar (Proleptic Julian calendar).
1542 - Explorer Cabrillo discovers Santa Catalina Island off the California coast.
1763 - George III of Great Britain issues British Royal Proclamation of 1763, closing aboriginal lands in North America north and west of Alleghenies to white settlements.
1959 - U.S.S.R. probe Luna 3 transmits the first ever photographs of the far side of the Moon.








1982 - Cats opens on Broadway and runs for nearly 18 years before closing on September 10, 2000.

Also born today:
1885 - Niels Bohr, 1905 - Andy Devine, 1911 - Vaughn Monroe, 1917 - June Allyson, 1931 - Desmond Tutu, 1943 - Oliver North, 1951 - John Mellencamp, 1952 - Vladimir Putin, 1955 - Yo-Yo Ma, 1959 - Simon Cowell, 1967 - Toni Braxton and 1976 - Taylor Hicks.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, October 8 is the 282nd day of the year. There are 84 days remaining until the end of the year.

Fire Prevention Week is observed on the Sunday through Saturday period in which October 8 falls in U.S. and Canada.

Happy Birthday to:
_*akpak, TheBroad, Herman, Colin Timmis, autoprt, rogered and ELBigelow.*_

On this day:
1480 - Great standing on the Ugra river, a standoff between the forces of Akhmat Khan, Khan of the Great Horde, and the Grand Duke Ivan III of Russia, which results in the retreat of the Tataro-Mongols and the eventual disintegration of the Horde.
1860 - Telegraph line between Los Angeles and San Francisco opens.








1967 - Guerrilla leader Che Guevara and his men are captured in Bolivia.
1982 - Cats opens on Broadway and runs for nearly 18 years before closing on September 10, 2000.









Also born today:
1890 - Edward Rickenbacker, 1895 - Juan Perón, 1920 - Frank Herbert, 1936 - Rona Barrett, 1939 - Paul Hogan, 1941 - Jesse Jackson, 1943 - Chevy Chase, 1946 - Dennis Kucinich, 1948 - Benjamin Cheever, 1949 - Sigourney Weaver, 1956 - Stephanie Zimbalist, 1970 - Matt Damon and 1980 - Nick Cannon.


----------



## intinst

10/8/12
akpak, TheBroad, Herman, 
Colin Timmis, autoprt, rogered & ELBigelow
Don't do anything that Animal Wouldn't do!
(Course, that still leaves you a very wide field  )


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, October 9 is the 283rd day of the year. There are 83 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today would be John Lennon's Birthday.
It is also Leif Erikson Day in the United States, Iceland and Norway.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Shari, Rayne, SteveSmith80, Wren Emerson, jrobert1122, r79TyroneGCUTLER, Miller11, DanDillard, oC9ohngohdb, xploit, markecooper, alberto and Sarah.H.Redhead*_

On this day:
768 - Carloman I and Charlemagne are crowned Kings of The Franks.
1635 - Founder of Rhode Island Roger Williams is banished from the Massachusetts Bay Colony as a religious dissident after he speaks out against punishments for religious offenses and giving away Native American land.
1888 - The Washington Monument officially opens to the general public.








1919 - Black Sox scandal: The Cincinnati Reds win the World Series.
1986 - The musical The Phantom of the Opera has its first performance at Her Majesty's Theatre in London.

Also born today:
1873 - Charles Walgreen, 1918 - Lila Kedrova, 1925 - Johnny Stompanato, 1935 - Prince Edward, Duke of Kent, 1940 - John Lennon, 1941 - Trent Lott, 1944 - John Entwistle, 1948 - Jackson Browne, 1952 - Sharon Osbourne, 1953 - Tony Shalhoub, 1954 - Scott Bakula, 1954 - John O'Hurley, 1958 - Michael Pare, 1964 - Guillermo del Toro and 1975 - Sean Lennon.


----------



## intinst

10/9/12
Shari, Rayne, SteveSmith80, Wren Emerson, 
jrobert1122, r79TyroneGCUTLER, Miller11,
DanDillard, oC9ohngohdb, xploit, markecooper, 
alberto & Sarah.H.Redhead
*From all of us!*


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, October 10 is the 284th day of the year. There are 82 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is:
Moi Day in Kenya and
World Day Against Death Penalty and
World Mental Health Day.

Happy Birthday to:
_*didir1010, klrodrigues, TobyZ48195, Tabby, johndwson, babylove123, pqwxjunk, Mary Taylor, peterb526, jeniferzoma, prostores , stacipursley, facebook2010, dedicatedserver, peterswl, control360xbox, grayausting, watsonkristie44, wilmap, jasonpilkin, anhthe, passionplaytours, huggiereview123, babydoll2010, kevinrudolf10, eight77probate), willcorna, gatorhatch, jammitta, maxlina, alistuart, stvndaughtry888, planning555, xayle, fanara, thampton9, uniqugift), lucius5, Weilaijc, lazrut599, leomond7, xdebsib, marjorie47, cliff86, tom91, Ronalds, roxybuk, nina10, carmen32, jscott553, tjhorn553, seanmscott69, millard52english, danharen10, pensacolaf, roto10, Doug Taylor, shawn57, verawang30, arthurmoyer12, albert_warrior, marys650, walterchrysler, christian89, jake30596, jandjs67, AnthonyWilliams23, gamerpcawesome, ela104, realestatechicago, warepublic, laljhuti, BarMantle, rlndjason5, khimmy_002, egegriffin621, nilholud, trcmrph6, dotsonsharon, Bantningspiller, Lukaszw), marialappi01, nbluenbear, Aulet156, Dorethea, paulmurray010, DonaldRodriguez2010, icedive, AwsomeNetwork, andrea85, JenSmith17), dwayrich1, thomas202, Wahnond, pedroxing80, Michael Delmo, John Tyler, G0ddard, JulietaBresn, Zeinie, tophotels1, cherry83, vince19, rodriguesabigail52, HolyIdle, levie10, pinnaclemoving, erenretno, arnick37, tomgray230, menaco, jinkzy10, Wafeeq21, Kathy03, RupertDoyle, imrankhan007, AndrewClarke01, HowardDixon1, luefiona, Dick Albert, TrevorMorley, fritzie24, WilliamRaven, JackTurpin1, tinabell37, NevilleSpeller, GarryP87, eelvinasstorey, GordonMirren, sesawa234, jefferyth972, dorothyford_20, aizen789, CharlesNton, jaylord23, AugustusGogan, StratfordBean, vina1434, Eric99wilson, jayannpolar, TomHawkins02, frankz16, homeandbeds, jonard44, rachelmchill, hchris195, janes23, amy.george19, vannesa.hall19, mhanrry7980, wearefriends04, philip45yake, shaiyajones19, alyson.****, janenelson85, byardbro79, swainbuil81, lilynette89, angelique13, Kapimwe, Bojosim, Bobinezu, cheche25, Chaoziv, melissa.71, Ayhner, Chuizlif, monica.45, rtorrey08, Jinoada, Hayden2Grearel, Peterlaw49, haanchy91, crystal20, Choizoar, froynaa22, ArchFrost26, ADOLFO, ryanivan31, Delilah978, Zentaucik, Earnest215, Keegan21, alexhutton, Vera R., chad207eh, CharlieSelf, zinc_sulfate, glenquiny and SimonWilsonAuthor.*_

On this day:
1845 - In Annapolis, Maryland, the Naval School (later renamed the United States Naval Academy) opens with 50 midshipmen students and seven professors
1967 - The Outer Space Treaty, signed on January 27 by more than sixty nations, comes into force.
1971 - Sold, dismantled and moved to the United States, London Bridge reopens in Lake Havasu City, Arizona.









Also born today:
1813 - Giuseppe Verdi, 1830 - Queen Isabella II of Spain, 1900 - Helen Hayes, 1914 - Ivory Joe Hunter, 1917 - Thelonious Monk, 1924 - James Clavell, 1924 - Ed Wood, 1930 - Harold Pinter, 1941 - Peter Coyote, 1946 - Ben Vereen, 1950 - Nora Roberts, 1954 - David Lee Roth, 1958 - Tanya Tucker, 1959 - Bradley Whitford, 1965 - Toshi, 1969 - Brett Favre, 1973 - Mario López and 1974 - Dale Earnhardt Jr.


----------



## intinst

10/10/12
_*To all those celebrating today,*_


----------



## intinst

10/11/12
Happy Birthday!
Angela, Yollo, madelonw1011, johnhomer236, frankfus12, billparker4568, JennaAnderson,
joshuae126, lene1949, loraine33, hyminer, dianna, Maddie32, milapotter23, alfonso.alexa, 
clairematt20, sewlynnie, DougScott, chloefoster19, tanyah, monicab10, trisha.tack, amymdz, 
alixzarat, zacmdz, Susanb11, Carolyng11, anismd, blakemdz, dylanenzo, SWeiss & gary sapp
Have some cake!
(Hey, I do lot of these, gotta save when I can  )


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, October 11 is the 285th day of the year. There are 81 days remaining until the end of the year.

This is General Pulaski Memorial Day in the United States.

Special Birthday wishes to Angela.

Happy Birthday to:
_Kimblee, Yollo, madelonw1011, johnhomer236, frankfus12, billparker4568,
JennaAnderson, joshuae126, lene1949, loraine33, hyminer, dianna, Angela, Maddie32, milapotter23,
alfonso.alexa, clairematt20, sewlynnie, DougScott, chloefoster19, tanyah, monicab10, trisha.tack, amymdz,
alixzarat, zacmdz, Susanb11, Carolyng11, anismd, blakemdz, dylanenzo, SWeiss and gary sapp._

On this day:
1890 - In Washington, DC, the Daughters of the American Revolution is founded.
1910 - Ex-president Theodore Roosevelt becomes the first U.S. president to fly in an airplane.
1954 - First Indochina War: The Viet Minh take control of North Vietnam.
1975 - The NBC sketch comedy/variety show Saturday Night Live debuts with George Carlin as the host and Andy Kaufman, Janis Ian and Billy Preston as guests.









Also born today:
1844 - Henry Heinz, 1884 - Eleanor Roosevelt, 1918 - Jerome Robbins, 1925 - Elmore Leonard, 1932 - Dottie West, 1946 - Daryl Hall, 1947 - Thomas Boswell, 1962 - Joan Cusack, 1965 - Luke Perry, 1968 - Jane Krakowski, 1976 - Emily Deschanel and 1989 - Michelle Wie.


----------



## intinst

10/12/12
Happy birthday to all KindleBoarders born this day!
(Sorry about the cake, we couldn't wait)


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, October 12 is the 286th day of the year. There are 80 days remaining until the end of the year.

It is Children's Day in Brazil.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Zeronewbury, danfan, Jenny8512, Taborcarn, fisher203, johnray, trishamc, TrishaStyles, peterburg, alansimonbooks, MichaelVaughan, nicky040, helentaylor142, T2dt2, sarahtaylor142, PhilTyler02, sarahalfred142, randybrown112, robertbabin112, doyphilip, adamelijah, markmather112, marktaylor142, seandunne112, janetwilliams11, ianfreed112, Nathan Lowell, georgemdz, jeffesonst, jonhmi, emmamarko112, annamaples112, edwinc112, nicoleblair112, Alleysa, Allanne, iseckjones, shiraroberts112, trishajoybale, wendywilliams112, armilougene, josephjack112, William BK., brendakage, ninaemery112, coy4chase, garydoane112, tinaharrison112, curtiszarat, achillemdz, gabrielscott112, juliesutton112, msdolly90, andyariel, johngarrett112, glenjames112, Gordon Kirkland, jacobs, ronaldpark112, robertpeck112, janetate112, DiMyDarling and jehopkins.*_

On this day:
1492 - Christopher Columbus's expedition makes landfall in the Caribbean, specifically in The Bahamas.
1792 - First celebration of Columbus Day in the USA held in New York
1892 - The Pledge of Allegiance is first recited by students in many US public schools, as part of a celebration marking the 400th anniversary of Columbus's voyage.
1901 - President Theodore Roosevelt officially renames the "Executive Mansion" to the White House.
1960 - Cold War: Nikita Khrushchev pounds his shoe on a desk at United Nations General Assembly meeting to protest a Philippine assertion of Soviet Union colonial policy being conducted in Eastern Europe








1979 - The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy, the first of five books in the Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy comedy science fiction series by Douglas Adams is published.
2010 - The first miner from 33 in Chile is out after 69 days and was out at 22:12 eastern time.

Also born today:
1932 - Dick Gregory, 1935 - Luciano Pavarotti, 1944 - Angela Rippon, 1970 - Kirk Cameron, 1975 - Marion Jones and 1977 - Bode Miller.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, October 13 is the 287th day of the year. There are 79 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday Wishes to MAGreen.

Happy Birthday to:
_*MAGreen, raccemup, pagerd, poo, Oogie Pringle, 3karenarbutine, kathyglen, Ferrd, slark10, arayakota, vkr678, jasonmtucker, sanprice11, ch4rleslws, thevictorbook and Bernard J. Schaffer. *_

On this day:
54 - Nero ascends to the Roman throne
1307 - Hundreds of Knights Templar in France are simultaneously arrested by agents of Phillip the Fair, to be later tortured into a "confession" of heresy. (the basis for the "Friday the 13th being a bad omen")
1884 - Greenwich, in London, England, is established as Universal Time meridian of longitude.








1923 - Ankara replaces Istanbul as the capital of Turkey.
1946 - France adopts the constitution of the Fourth Republic.
2010 - A live television audience of over 1 billion viewers watched as 33 miners were rescued following a cave-in at the San José Mine in the Atacama Desert of Chile.

Also born today:
1244 - Jaques de Molay, Grand Master of the Knights Templar, 1853 - Lillie Langtry, 1890 - Conrad Richter, 1909 - Art Tatum, 1909 - Herbert Block, 1915 - Cornel Wilde, 1917 - Burr Tillstrom, 1921 - Yves Montand, 1925 - Lenny Bruce, 1925 - Margaret Thatcher, 1941 - Paul Simon, 1959 - Marie Osmond, 1962 - Jerry Rice, 1969 - Nancy Kerrigan and 1971 - Sacha Baron Cohen.


----------



## intinst

:
MAGreen, raccemup, pagerd, poo, Oogie Pringle, 3karenarbutine, kathyglen, Ferrd, slark10, 
arayakota, vkr678, jasonmtucker, sanprice11, ch4rleslws, thevictorbook & Bernard J. Schaffer
Happy Birthday!
Don't worry, we didn't say how many candles there are!
(Besides, after the fire got out of control & we used the extinguisher and then the firemen with the hose... well, no one could tell anyway. )


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, October 14 is the 288th day of the year. There are 78 days remaining until the end of the year.

This is Mother's Day in Belarus and Teachers' Day in Poland.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Lizzarddance, gasoonergirl, kenlewis, malina, loftismorgan, pmichael27, wadells27, rodz006, LaikaSS2, griffsmom, jenijay, shanelindsay, Arbie Nelson, DavidPForsyth and nel54wan.*_

On this day:
1066 - Battle of Hastings - In England on Senlac Hill the Norman forces of William the Conqueror defeat the English army and kill King Harold II of England.
1322 - Robert the Bruce of Scotland defeats King Edward II of England at Byland, forcing Edward to accept Scotland's independence.
1586 - Mary, Queen of Scots, goes on trial for conspiracy against Elizabeth I of England.
1884 - The American inventor, George Eastman, receives a U.S. Government patent on his new paper-strip photographic film.








1926 - The children's book Winnie-the-Pooh, by A.A. Milne, is first published.

Also born today:
1644 - William Penn, 1890 - Dwight D. Eisenhower, 1893 - Lillian Gish, 1894 - E. E. Cummings, 1916 - C. Everett Koop, 1927 - Roger Moore, 1939 - Ralph Lauren, 1952 - Harry Anderson, 1953 - Greg Evigan, 1978 - Usher and 1979 - Stacy Keibler.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, October 15 is the 289th day of the year. There are 77 days remaining until the end of the year.

This is Global Handwashing Day, also National Tree Planting Day in Sri Lanka and Teachers' Day in Brazil.

Happy Birthday to:
_*MelissaMarx, gatorhost, KateRyan, amy1918, michellebrwn, obama1a, johnnyb, Lonepalm, HoneyLouise, diets, LadyLis, Manxel21, blanchette, ClaytonMaxwell, pwtucker, margar8e, amandabinere and Matt Maxwell.*_

On this day:
1764 - Edward Gibbon observes a group of friars singing in the ruined Temple of Jupiter in Rome, which inspires him to begin work on The History of the Decline and Fall of the Roman Empire.
1783 - The Montgolfier brothers' hot air balloon marks the first human ascent, by Jean-François Pilâtre de Rozier








1880 - Mexican soldiers kill Victorio, one of the greatest Apache military strategists.
1888 - The "From Hell" letter sent by Jack the Ripper is received by the investigators.
1956 - Fortran, the first modern computer language, is shared with the coding community for the first time
1971 - The start of the 2500-year celebration of Iran, celebrating the birth of Persia.
1989 - Wayne Gretzky becomes the all-time leading points scorer in the NHL.

Also born today:
70 BC - Virgil, 1844 - Friedrich Nietzsche, 1858 - John L. Sullivan, 1881 - P. G. Wodehouse, 1908 - John Kenneth Galbraith, 1917 - Arthur Schlesinger Jr., 1920 - Mario Puzo, 1924 - Lee Iacocca, 1926 - Jean Peters, 1942 - Penny Marshall, 1945 - Jim Palmer, 1959 - Sarah Ferguson and 1959 - Emeril Lagasse.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, October 16 is the 290th day of the year. There are 76 days remaining until the end of the year.

It is Boss' day in U.S. and Canada, Teacher's Day in Chile and World Food Day.

Happy Birthday to:
_*MonaSW, brianm, amandaray169, Farida Mestek, K. A. Jordan, TotallyEpic, gregoryklein, rickwnc, Mimir, ryandevinney444 Lexxycyan, J. Joseph Wright, StephanieRabig, roniewatt, Alychic, Peter John Lucking and Swapan Khanna.*_

On this day:
1781 - George Washington captures Yorktown, Virginia after the Siege of Yorktown.
1793 - Marie Antoinette, wife of Louis XVI, is guillotined at the height of the French Revolution.
1846 - William TG Morton first demonstrated ether anesthesia at the Massachusetts General Hospital
1859 - John Brown leads a raid on Harper's Ferry, West Virginia.








1923 - The Walt Disney Company is founded by Walt Disney and his brother, Roy Disney.
1962 - Cuban Missile Crisis between the United States and Cuba begins.
1984 - Desmond Tutu is awarded the Nobel Peace Prize.

Also born today:
1854 - Oscar Wilde, 1886 - David Ben-Gurion, 1888 - Eugene O'Neill, 1923 - Bert Kaempfert, 1925 - Angela Lansbury, 1927 - Günter Grass, 1931 - Charles Colson, 1946 - Suzanne Somers, 1958 - Tim Robbins, 1962 - Manute Bol and 1975 - Kellie Martin.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, October 17 is the 291st day of the year. There are 75 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday Wishes to NogDog.

Today is International Day for the Eradication of Poverty.

Happy Birthday to:
_*KumaJim, brenwinter, Plexar, MageGap, NavyGirl Leigh, esecuredata03, ciscokid, NogDog, marivic23, LiliTufel, Larry Buttram, kimfuji, sherylh96, Nealiios and vivianwood.*_

On this day.
1781 - General Charles Cornwallis offers his surrender to the American revolutionists at Yorktown, Virginia.
1907 - Guglielmo Marconi's company begins the first commercial transatlantic wireless service.








1933 - Albert Einstein, fleeing Nazi Germany, moves to the U.S..
1979 - Mother Teresa awarded the Nobel Peace Prize.

Also born today:
1886 - Spring Byington, 1900 - Jean Arthur, 1903 - Nathanael West, 1915 - Arthur Miller, 1918 - Rita Hayworth, 1920 - Montgomery Clift, 1921 - Tom Poston, 1930 - Jimmy Breslin, 1938 - Evel Knievel, 1942 - Gary Puckett, 1948 - Margot Kidder, 1948 - George Wendt, 1948 - Robert Jordan, 1972 - Eminem and 1972 - Wyclef Jean.


----------



## intinst

10/18/12
Buttercup, gardenclc, thefuture4, chriscihlar, qrejuvenation8, Joyce, 
suzie25, nelnav12, Tara Maya, alodhia41, Val2, timothyhopkins, 
leepettijohn, ShannonFShaw & Pandora Richardson
Happy Birthday!


----------



## intinst

10/19/12
sebat, pawsplus, Nathan, mark12dog, dandridgelloyd, mrspy, CraftyGramma, 
angelofmine03, robbycraig, Jiujone, DouglasJWyatt, Pirate Queen, Verbena & labond
Tap Tap Tap Is this thing on? OK, ahem....
Happy Birthday to yoooooouuuuuuu...


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, October 18 is the 292nd day of the year. There are 74 days remaining until the end of the year.

This is Alaska Day in Alaska.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Buttercup, gardenclc, thefuture4, chriscihlar, rejuvenation8, Joyce, suzie25, nelnav12, Tara Maya, alodhia41, Val2, timothyhopkins, leepettijohn, ShannonFShaw and Pandora Richardson. *_

On this day:
1009 - The Church of the Holy Sepulchre, a Christian church in Jerusalem, is completely destroyed by the Fatimid caliph Al-Hakim bi-Amr Allah, who hacks the Church's foundations down to bedrock.








1648 - Boston Shoemakers form first U.S. labor organization.
1767 - Mason-Dixon line, survey separating Maryland from Pennsylvania is completed.
1851 - Herman Melville's Moby-Dick is first published as The Whale by Richard Bentley of London.
1867 - United States takes possession of Alaska after purchasing it from Russia for $7.2 million.
1898 - United States takes possession of Puerto Rico.
1925 - The Grand Ole Opry opens in Nashville, Tennessee.
1954 - Texas Instruments announces the first Transistor radio.

Also born today:
1662 - Matthew Henry, 1919 - Pierre Elliott Trudeau, 1920 - Melina Mercouri, 1921 - Jesse Helms, 1926 - Chuck Berry, 1927 - George C. Scott, 1935 - Peter Boyle, 1939 - Mike Ditka, 1951 - Pam Dawber, 1956 - Martina Navrátilová, 1958 - Thomas Hearns, 1960 - Jean-Claude Van Damme, 1987 - Zac Efron and 1990 - Bristol Palin.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, October 19 is the 293rd day of the year. There are 73 days remaining until the end of the year.

It is Mother Teresa Day in Albania.

Special Happy Birthday to Sebat.

Happy Birthday to:
_*sebat, pawsplus, Nathan, mark12dog, dandridgelloyd, mrspy, CraftyGramma, angelofmine03, robbycraig, Jiujone, DouglasJWyatt, Pirate Queen, Verbena and labond.*_

On this day:
202 BC - Second Punic War: At the Battle of Zama, Roman legions under Scipio Africanus defeat Hannibal Barca, leader of the army defending Carthage.








1469 - Ferdinand II of Aragon marries Isabella I of Castile, a marriage that paves the way to the unification of Aragon and Castile into a single country, Spain.
1789 - Chief Justice John Jay is sworn in as the first Chief Justice of the United States.

Also born today:
1909 - Cozy Cole, 1922 - Jack Anderson, 1931 - John le Carré, 1937 - Peter Max, 1945 - John Lithgow, 1946 - Philip Pullman, 1958 - Michael Steele, 1962 - Evander Holyfield, 1965 - Ty Pennington and 1967 - Amy Carter.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, October 20 is the 294th day of the year. There are 72 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday Wishes to one of our authors, Philip Chen.

Today is Kenyatta Day in Kenya and World Osteoporosis Day.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Silntdrgn7, RebeccaEast, jinxmom, HeatherNellett, grantwood,
SpinyNorman, Sidney51200, GinnyB, jes325mil, garyford, timothyg35, tony2era1, Stymen1, ErichSysak,
Fead8a, Philip Chen, c0nrack, alexmob99, tracylynn, hardnutt, paulomolo, Stacey Joy Netzel, rashaad bell,
nnaRose, Robert A Michael, rmcclannen and Lee44. *_

On this day:
1803 - The United States Senate ratifies the Louisiana Purchase.
1973 - "Saturday Night Massacre": President Richard Nixon fires U.S. Attorney General Elliot Richardson and Deputy Attorney General William Ruckelshaus after they refuse to fire Watergate special prosecutor Archibald Cox, who is finally fired by Robert Bork.
1973 - The Sydney Opera House opens.









Also born today:
1632 - Sir Christopher Wren, 1882 - Bela Lugosi, 1907 - Arlene Francis, 1925 - Art Buchwald, 1927 - Joyce Brothers, 1931 - Mickey Mantle, 1950 - Tom Petty, 1958 - Viggo Mortensen and 1971 - Snoop Dogg.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, October 21 is the 295th day of the year. There are 71 days remaining until the end of the year.

This is Apple Day in the United Kingdom.

Happy Birthday to:
_*RovingSoul, OmnivoreInk, knowldgfrk, dfigueroa, orin1Ma, alexcisdixon,
Rob Drob, jameskirk142, Elias_001, amymiles112, JMGibbs13, williambruss112, alatotalsta, Kate Early,
beanzarat, SPBreit, Kim Bowman, fosmitch23, MoonglowNovel, KevinBasil, David Wailing, Noce Pharos and Alexvox. *_

On this day:
1512 - Martin Luther joins the theological faculty of the University of Wittenberg.
1520 - Ferdinand Magellan discovers a strait now known as Strait of Magellan.
1797 - In Boston Harbor, the 44-gun United States Navy frigate USS Constitution is launched.








1805 - Battle of Trafalgar: A British fleet led by Vice Admiral Lord Nelson defeats a combined French and Spanish fleet off the coast of Spain.
1824 - Joseph Aspdin patents Portland cement.
1959 - In New York City, the Solomon R. Guggenheim Museum, designed by Frank Lloyd Wright, opens to the public.

Also born today:
1772 - Samuel Taylor Coleridge, 1833 - Alfred Nobel, 1917 - Dizzy Gillespie, 1928 - ****** Ford, 1929 - Ursula K. Le Guin, 1940 - Manfred Mann, 1949 - Benjamin Netanyahu, 1952 - Patti Davis, 1956 - Carrie Fisher, 1978 - Will Estes, 1980 - Kim Kardashian and 1986 - Natalee Holloway.


----------



## intinst

10/21/12
RovingSoul, OmnivoreInk, knowldgfrk, dfigueroa, orin1Ma, alexcisdixon,
Rob Drob, jameskirk142, Elias_001, amymiles112, JMGibbs13, williambruss112, 
alatotalsta, Kate Early, beanzarat, SPBreit, Kim Bowman, fosmitch23, 
MoonglowNovel, KevinBasil, David Wailing, Noce Pharos & Alexvox
Happy Birthday!
(Hope that wil be enough candles for everyone, and that the room doesn't catch fire!  )


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, October 22 is the 296th day of the year. There are 70 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is International Stuttering Awareness Day.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Geekgirl, kindlelindsay, aikoi, Texan08, saraaah888, racheldeet, jan12robert, letter1232010, bobkabinet, KerylR, Kimberly Montague, Denniswu, Keith Robinson, JezStrider and dustylynn.*_

On this day:
1746 - The College of New Jersey (later renamed Princeton University) receives its charter.
1836 - Sam Houston is inaugurated as the first President of the Republic of Texas.
1924 - Toastmasters International is founded.
1953 - Laos gains independence from France.
1964 - Jean-Paul Sartre is awarded the Nobel Prize for Literature, but turns down the honor.
1966 - The Supremes become the first all-female music group to attain a No. 1 selling album
2008 - India launches its first unmanned lunar mission Chandrayaan-1.

Also born today:
1734 - Daniel Boone, 1811 - Franz Liszt, 1903 - Curly Howard, 1917 - Joan Fontaine, 1920 - Timothy Leary, 1938 - Derek Jacobi, 1938 - Christopher Lloyd, 1942 - Annette Funicello, 1943 - Catherine Deneuve, 1946 - Deepak Chopra, 1952 - Jeff Goldblum, 1963 - Brian Boitano and 1985 - Zac Hanson.


----------



## Lee44

I just saw my birthday wish.  Thank you for being so thoughtful!  It was nice to see.


----------



## intinst

10/22/12
Geekgirl, kindlelindsay, aikoi, Texan08, saraaah888, racheldeet, 
jan12robert, letter1232010, bobkabinet, KerylR, Kimberly Montague, 
Denniswu, Keith Robinson, JezStrider & dustylynn
Happy Birthday!


----------



## intinst

10/23/12
CCLady as was, 12bcamping, willscarlet27, MissStar, 
chabuchie, FTA, Cashcraft, mars42, JCNusbaum, ckhunt, 
LeaRyan-author, PMCrawford, Steve Z & K.M. Malloy
Happy Birthday!


----------



## intinst

10/24/12
jonfmerz, eddiewright86, Richard in W.Orange, LisaB40, MichaelBustos, wad3ejug8, 
paulreed509, macaroni, marlonakimmit, hightechprocrastinating, Alissonmdz, woodkrafter, 
Julia Kavan, jacky54milson, Jane Fancher, Char57, BELINDA BUCHANAN, Kiran, Brem & Valfie
Hope it is a good one!


----------



## intinst

10/25/12
saraaah, HeadshotHeather, blazfglori, frederickschroe, CKWebb, JandenHale & Crush8888


----------



## intinst

10/26/12
haydeneh, kyrin, clivejones, Toronto_LV, shaneclark1, 
SJWrightAuthor, mmfrick, El Spark, n4uau & grlindberg
Make it a great day!


----------



## intinst

10/27/12
janepbarringer, SerenityBanks, bob87, Plixentar, lizaanderson22, briankad4, 
jonesbrown6314, omid_mankoo_author, totalwreak, Nupo, shaydenfl,
janwarburton, ferne01, glennlangohr, James N Bishop & iulya


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, October 28 is the 302nd day of the year. There are 64 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is International Animation Day.

Happy Birthday to:
_Dox, JargonTalk, debbiec1028, ScottLCollins, a7dk, MattShare, modernfurniture, David.Niall.Wilson, olina43, darma, Mark Grant, author, ScottChase, brianrowe, kalhen12dillon, hamerfan (2002), BoBby2xXx, shauntagrimes, james_fleming3 and gkweir._

On this day:
312 - Battle of Milvian Bridge: Constantine I defeats Maxentius, becoming the sole Roman Emperor.
1886 - In New York Harbor, President Grover Cleveland dedicates the Statue of Liberty.








1936 - U.S. President Franklin D. Roosevelt rededicates the Statue of Liberty on its 50th anniversary.
1942 - The Alaska Highway (Alcan Highway) is completed through Canada to Fairbanks, Alaska.
1986 - The centenary of the dedication of the Statue of Liberty is celebrated in New York Harbor.

Also born today:
1818 - Ivan Turgenev, 1897 - Edith Head, 1902 - Elsa Lanchester, 1903 - Evelyn Waugh, 1914 - Jonas Salk, 1932 - Suzy Parker, 1936 - Charlie Daniels, 1944 - Dennis Franz, 1948 - Telma Hopkins, 1949 - Bruce Jenner, 1952 - Annie Potts, 1955 - Bill Gates, 1956 - Mahmoud Ahmadinejad, 1963 - Lauren Holly, 1965 - Jami Gertz, 1967 - Julia Roberts, 1972 - Brad Paisley and 1974 - Joaquin Phoenix.


----------



## intinst

10/29/12
Lynn, Mycroft, RJ Keller, Capri142, unic1, KindleWomen, JudyParton, 
JDW, alexadena, SandraMiller, Bob Houston, KayCi & JasonThacke
No clowning around, 
Hope you have a great birthday!


----------



## intinst

10/30/12
KimmyA, kindleluvr, KindleMap.net, MsBookWorm92, juanwilbert23, cdiet11, redfernremovers, 
LitChick, Broadie, Paul Jones, JohnsonJoshuaK, mipatrick, wannabeone & tattooedmodelman 
We didn't forget you!
Hope it is a Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, October 29 is the 303nd day of the year. There are 63 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday greetings to RJKeller.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Lynn, Mycroft, RJ Keller, Capri142, unic1, KindleWomen, JudyParton, JDW, alexadena, SandraMiller, Bob Houston, KayCi and JasonThacker. *_

On this day:
1618 - English adventurer, writer, and courtier Sir Walter Raleigh is beheaded for allegedly conspiring against James I of England.








1675 - Leibniz makes the first use of the long s (∫) as a symbol of the integral in calculus.
1787 - Mozart's opera Don Giovanni receives its first performance in Prague.
1863 - Eighteen countries meeting in Geneva agree to form the International Red Cross.
1960 - In Louisville, Kentucky, Cassius Clay wins his first professional fight.
1969 - The first-ever computer-to-computer link is established on ARPANET, the precursor to the Internet.

Also born today:
1740 - James Boswell, 1891 - Fanny Brice, 1899 - Akim Tamiroff, 1938 - Ralph Bakshi, 1940 - Connie Mack, 1947 - Richard Dreyfuss, 1948 - Kate Jackson, 1967 - Joely Fisher, 1971 - Winona Ryder and 1981 - Amanda Beard.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, October 30 is the 304th day of the year. There are 62 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is Anniversary of the Declaration of the Slovak Nation.

Happy Birthday to :
_*KimmyA, kindleluvr, KindleMap.net, MsBookWorm92, juanwilbert23, cdiet11, redfernremovers, LitChick, Broadie, Paul Jones, JohnsonJoshuaK, mipatrick, wannabeone and tattooedmodelman. (*_

On this day:
1831 - In Southampton County, Virginia, escaped slave Nat Turner is captured and arrested for leading the bloodiest slave rebellion in United States history.
1905 - Czar Nicholas II of Russia grants Russia's first constitution, creating a legislative assembly.
1938 - Orson Welles broadcasts his radio play of H. G. Wells's The War of the Worlds, causing anxiety in some of the audience in the United States.
1945 - Jackie Robinson of the Kansas City Monarchs signs a contract for the Brooklyn Dodgers to break the baseball color barrier.
1973 - The Bosporus Bridge in Istanbul, Turkey is completed, connecting the continents of Europe and Asia over the Bosporus for the first time.









Also born today:
1735 - John Adams, 1821 - Fyodor Dostoevsky, 1882 - William Halsey, Jr, 1885 - Ezra Pound, 1893 - Charles Atlas, 1896 - Ruth Gordon, 1936 - Dick Vermeil, 1939 - Grace Slick, 1945 - Henry Winkler, 1951 - Harry Hamlin and 1981 - Ivanka Trump.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, October 31 is the 305th day of the year. There are 61 days remaining until the end of the year.

This day is internationally known as Halloween, also known as All Hallow's Eve, Reformation Day, and Day of the Dead for the Philippines.

Today is Halloween in United Kingdom, United States and many other countries.
Day of the Dead in Mexico.

Happy Birthday to:
_*kim, paisley, Arlene, rshives, mlee, beesocks, kevingarywilkes, Jenna Lundeen, Aurorawolf, oscarsim21, Peter Andrew Leonard, BruceJones, TroyReads, Keith Strohm, sicklove and Rags Daniels.*_

On this day:
1517 - Protestant Reformation: Martin Luther posts his 95 theses on the door of the Castle Church in Wittenberg.
1864 - Nevada is admitted as the 36th U.S. state.
1941 - After 14 years of work, Mount Rushmore is completed.









Also born today:
1632 - (baptism) Johannes Vermeer, 1705 - Pope Clement XIV 1795 - John Keats, 1887 - Chiang Kai-shek, 1896 - Ethel Waters, 1912 - Dale Evans, 1922 - Barbara Bel Geddes, 1927 - Lee Grant, 1931 - Dan Rather, 1936 - Michael Landon, 1947 - Deidre Hall, 1950 - John Candy, 1961 - Peter Jackson, 1963 - Dermot Mulroney, 1963 - Rob Schneider and 2000 - Willow Smith.


----------



## intinst

10/31/12
kim, paisley, Arlene, rshives, mlee, beesocks, kevingarywilkes, 
Jenna Lundeen, Aurorawolf, oscarsim21, Peter Andrew Leonard, 
BruceJones, TroyReads, Keith Strohm, & Rags Daniels
Happy Halloween Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, November 1 is the 306th day of the year. There are 60 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is World Vegan Day, Independence Day in Antigua and Barbuda, and All Saints Day in many countries.

Happy Birthday to:
_*savanah70, lovekyna, ervine, LifeSuperMarket, Bellknap, chphillips22, bronobuang, Andrew Ashling, emy12, maris21, JerseyGirlBookReviews, mscotes, bibliotastic, Jimmy Stille, Simon Haynes, giga1, sadako18, HDJensen, nirappelton, MLSansom, Moppet, lauren and Luckymoose. *_

On this day:
1512 - The ceiling of the Sistine Chapel, painted by Michelangelo, is exhibited to the public for the first time.








1520 - The Strait of Magellan, the passage immediately south of mainland South America, connecting the Pacific and the Atlantic Oceans, is first navigated by Ferdinand Magellan during his global circumnavigation voyage.
1604 - William Shakespeare's tragedy Othello is presented for the first time, at Whitehall Palace in London.
1922 - The last sultan of the Ottoman Empire, Mehmed VI, abdicates.
1982 - Honda becomes the first Asian automobile company to produce cars in the United States with the opening of their factory in Marysville, Ohio.

Also born today:
1871 - Stephen Crane, 1920 - James Kilpatrick, 1923 - Gordon R. Dickson, 1926 - Betsy Palmer, 1935 - Gary Player, 1939 - Barbara Bosson, 1950 - Mitch Kapor, 1957 - Lyle Lovett and 1972 - Toni Collette.


----------



## intinst

11/1/12
savanah70, lovekyna, ervine, LifeSuperMarket, Bellknap, chphillips22, 
bronobuang, Andrew Ashling, emy12, maris21, JerseyGirlBookReviews, 
mscotes, bibliotastic, Jimmy Stille, Simon Haynes, giga1, sadako18, 
HDJensen, nirappelton, MLSansom, Moppet, lauren & Luckymoose.
*Happy Birthday!*


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, November 2 is the 307th day of the year. There are 59 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is Statehood Day in North and South Dakota, and All Souls Day.

Happy Birthday to:
_*theresa57, Roberto Scarlato, annaaa999, DaveDagger, Lisa J. Yarde, TGTC, sherk003, Leemark, jamesnelson, n0rjam3s, Paddysland, Tess St John, SantaBarbarahotels, buythebesthome, PaulMaitrejean, Hubert Campbell, scotthelvick and SuseHocking. *_

On this day:
1772 - Samuel Adams and Joseph Warren form the first Committee of Correspondence.
1889 - North and South Dakota are admitted as the 39th and 40th U.S. states.
1917 - The Balfour Declaration proclaims British support for the "establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people" with the clear understanding "that nothing shall be done which may prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities".
1947 - In California, designer Howard Hughes performs the maiden (and only) flight of the Spruce Goose; the largest fixed-wing aircraft ever built.








1960 - Penguin Books is found not guilty of obscenity in the Lady Chatterley's Lover case
1988 - The Morris worm, the first internet-distributed computer worm to gain significant mainstream media attention, is launched from MIT.

Also born today:
1734 - Daniel Boone, 1755 - Marie Antoinette, 1795 - James Knox Polk, 1865 - Warren G. Harding, 1877 - Aga Khan III, 1913 - Burt Lancaster, 1938 - Pat Buchanan, 1942 - Stefanie Powers, 1961 - k.d. lang and 1966 - David Schwimmer.


----------



## intinst

11/2/12
theresa57, Roberto Scarlato, annaaa999, DaveDagger, Lisa J. Yarde, TGTC, sherk003, 
Leemark, jamesnelson, n0rjam3s, Paddysland, Tess St John, SantaBarbarahotels, 
buythebesthome, PaulMaitrejean, Hubert Campbell, scotthelvick & SuseHocking
We'd all like to wish you a very
Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, November 3 is the 308th day of the year. There are 58 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is Culture Day in Japan, Independence Day in Panama, Dominica and the Federated States of Micronesia.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Chica, Avalon3, vineeya, susie539, AirBeagle, stivetomynz, JROCK, colintate, RL Beers, jombizz and mncowboy. *_

On this day:
644 - Umar ibn al-Khattab, the second Muslim caliph, is assassinated by a Persian slave in Medina.
1911 - Chevrolet officially enters the automobile market in competition with the Ford Model T.








1913 - The United States introduces an income tax.
1978 - Dominica gains its independence from the United Kingdom.

Also born today:
1793 - Stephen F. Austin, 1794 - William Cullen Bryant, 1918 - Bob Feller, 1921 - Charles Bronson, 1933 - Ken Berry, 1933 - Michael Dukakis, 1948 - Lulu, 1949 - Larry Holmes, 1952 - Roseanne Barr, 1953 - Kate Capshaw, 1957 - Dolph Lundgren and 1960 - Karch Kiraly.


----------



## intinst

11/3/12

chica, Avalon3, vineeya, AirBeagle, stivetomynz, JROCK, 
colintate, RL Beers, susie539, jombizz & mncowboy
Hope your day is better
&
Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, November 4 is the 309th day of the year. There are 57 days remaining until the end of the year.

_Special Birthday wishes to our own Gertie Kindle (aka Margaret Lake)._

Happy Birthday to:
_*Bruce F, Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake', Nugget, Elliot, AaliyahHoward, robdale, HelenaSampson, Greg001, Gertie Kindle, TheRiddler, Bconvis, r74PedroGSTONER, J.A. Campbell, kindlemaneater, Birgit Böckli, kea, Selina Fenech and Harry Steinman.*_

On this day:
1429 - Joan of Arc liberates Saint-Pierre-le-Moûtier.
1677 - The future Mary II of England marries William, Prince of Orange. They would later jointly reign as William and Mary.
1825 - The Erie Canal is completed with Governor DeWitt Clinton performing the Wedding of The Waters ceremony in New York Harbour.
1922 - In Egypt, British archaeologist Howard Carter and his men find the entrance to Pharaoh Tutankhamun's tomb in the Valley of the Kings.









Also born today:
1879 - Will Rogers, 1906 - Sterling North, 1913 - Gig Young, 1916 - Walter Cronkite, 1918 - Art Carney, 1919 - Martin Balsam, 1930 - Doris Roberts, 1937 - Loretta Swit, 1946 - Laura Bush, 1946 - Robert Mapplethorpe, 1950 - Markie Post, 1960 - Kathy Griffin, 1961 - Ralph Macchio, 1962 - Jeff Probst, 1969 - Sean "Diddy" Combs, 1969 - Matthew McConaughey and 1975 - Curtis Stone.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thank you, Geoff.

And a big










to my fellow 11/4 celebrators.


----------



## intinst

11/4/12
To all of our celebrants,


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, November 5 is the 310th day of the year. There are 56 days remaining until the end of the year.
In England - Guy Fawkes Night, also known as Bonfire Night

Today is Guy Fawkes Night in the United Kingdom (this is a good one to "look-up" if you don't know what it is).

Happy Birthday to:
_*DawnOfChaos, hackeynut, Matt Palen, bernadetterc, anthonymdz, jackstuvat, KlarkJakuzi5, Deidre, levonakon, seanhrobertson, vivinthevalley and Victoria Champion.*_

On this day:
1605 - Gunpowder Plot: A conspiracy led by Robert Catesby to blow up the English Houses of Parliament is thwarted when Sir Thomas Knyvet, a justice of the peace, finds Guy Fawkes in a cellar below the House of Lords. 








1872 - In defiance of the law, suffragist Susan B. Anthony votes for the first time, and is later fined $100.

Also born today:
1855 - Eugene V. Debs, 1885 - Will Durant, 1905 - Joel McCrea, 1911 - Roy Rogers, 1913 - Vivien Leigh, 1931 - Ike Turner, 1940 - Elke Sommer, 1941 - Art Garfunkel, 1943 - Sam Shepard, 1947 - Peter Noone, 1958 - Robert Patrick, 1960 - Tilda Swinton, 1963 - Tatum O'Neal and 1987 - Kevin Jonas.


----------



## intinst

11/5/12
DawnOfChaos, hackeynut, Matt Palen, bernadetterc, 
anthonymdz, jackstuvat, KlarkJakuzi5, Deidre, levonakon, 
seanhrobertson, vivinthevalley & Victoria Champion
Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, November 7 is the 312th day of the year. There are 54 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is National Revolution and Solidarity Day in Bangladesh.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Gayle, joelfrieders, matthews09, jmorris8071, Mike Nettleton--Author, theeducator20, AbrahamA, zarren27, DwayneRussell, April loves books, teachgiftedkids and Michaelbarri.*_

On this day:
1872 - The ship Mary Celeste sails from New York, eventually to be found deserted
1874 - A cartoon by Thomas Nast in Harper's Weekly, is considered the first important use of an elephant as a symbol for the United States Republican Party.








1908 - Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid are reportedly killed in San Vicente, Bolivia.
1910 - The first air freight shipment is undertaken by the Wright Brothers and department store owner Max Moorehouse.
1914 - The first issue of The New Republic magazine is published.
1929 - In New York City, the Museum of Modern Art opens to the public.
1944 - Franklin D. Roosevelt elected for a record fourth term as President of the United States of America.

Also born today:
1728 - Captain James Cook, 1879 - Leon Trotsky, 1903 - Dean Jagger, 1913 - Albert Camus, 1918 - Billy Graham, 1922 - Al Hirt, 1942 - Tom Peters, 1943 - Joni Mitchell and 1952 - David Petraeus.


----------



## intinst

11/7/12
Gayle, joelfrieders, matthews09, jmorris8071, Mike Nettleton--Author, theeducator20, 
AbrahamA, zarren27, DwayneRussell, April loves books, teachgiftedkids & Michaelbarri


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, November 8 is the 313th day of the year. There are 53 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is World Urbanism Day

Happy Birthday to:
*AFS_NZ_IT, ms124, DLs Niece, harrd99, drew2008, madonarose74, jSheena7014, David_Bolton, aleo811, CuriosityQuills and jacobchastain. *

On this day:
1519 - Hernán Cortés enters Tenochtitlán and Aztec ruler Moctezuma welcomes him with a great celebration.








1793 - In Paris, the French Revolutionary government opens the Louvre to the public as a museum.
1889 - Montana is admitted as the 41st U.S. state.
1917 - The People's Commissars give authority to Vladimir Lenin, Leon Trotsky, and Joseph Stalin.
1960 - John F. Kennedy defeats Richard Nixon in one of the closest presidential elections of the twentieth century to become the 35th president of the United States.

Also born today:
1656 - Edmond Halley, 1710 - Sarah Fielding, 1836 - Milton Bradley, 1847 - Bram Stoker, 1884 - Hermann Rorschach, 1900 - Margaret Mitchell, 1912 - June Havoc, 1922 - Christiaan Barnard, 1927 - Patti Page, 1931 - Morley Safer, 1949 - Bonnie Raitt, 1950 - Mary Hart and 1952 - Alfre Woodard.


----------



## intinst

:
AFS_NZ_IT, ms124, DLs Niece, harrd99, drew2008, madonarose74, 
jSheena7014, David_Bolton, aleo811, CuriosityQuills & jacobchastain
You wild & crazy cats, you!


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, November 9 is the 314th day of the year. There are 52 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is World Freedom Day in the United States.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Eilene, DefyingGravity, gregharaksin, RonnellDPorter, squeak, andreaslee, Treverend, dilbadaldo and Aaron Pogue.*_

On this day:
694 - Egica, a king of the Visigoths of Hispania, accuses Jews of aiding Muslims, sentencing all Jews to slavery.
1494 - The Family de' Medici were expelled from Florence.
1620 - Pilgrims aboard the Mayflower sight land at Cape Cod, Massachusetts.








1764 - Mary Campbell, a captive of the Lenape during the French and Indian War, is turned over to forces commanded by Colonel Henry Bouquet.
1867 - Tokugawa Shogunate hands power back to the Emperor of Japan, starting the Meiji Restoration.
1888 - Jack the Ripper kills Mary Jane Kelly, his last known victim.
1921 - Albert Einstein is awarded the Nobel Prize in Physics for his work with the photoelectric effect.
1960 - Robert McNamara is named president of Ford Motor Co., the first non-Ford to serve in that post.
1967 - First issue of Rolling Stone Magazine is published.

Also born today:
1818 - Ivan Turgenev, 1886 - Ed Wynn, 1914 - Hedy Lamarr, 1915 - Sargent Shriver, 1918 - Spiro Agnew, 1923 - Dorothy Dandridge, 1934 - Carl Sagan, 1935 - Bob Gibson, 1936 - Mary Travers, 1941 - Tom Fogerty, 1942 - Tom Weiskopf, 1951 - Lou Ferrigno, 1973 - Nick Lachey and 1988 - Nikki Blonsky.


----------



## intinst

11/9/12
Eilene, DefyingGravity, gregharaksin, RonnellDPorter, 
squeak, andreaslee, Treverend, dilbadaldo & Aaron Pogue
Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, November 10 is the 315th day of the year. There are 51 days remaining until the end of the year.

This is the day the United States Marine Corps birthday is celebrated (with a ball).

Happy Birthday to:
_*Cowgirl, F1Wild, terrykyle97, mikecar66, RichMcGinney, lkobescak10, Jazzys Mom, Grobut, kiera03, Orson Zedd, Valerie Maarten, wsmith5555, jasonpinter, ValPear, kayet04, Kazizuge, Tiffany, sismosa04, aqeelkhan, Amanda03, davidnwelton, DragosRoua, mitchfairchild, oldtrojan66 and angelsmith1986. *_

On this day:
1619 - René Descartes has the dreams that inspire his Meditations on First Philosophy.
1775 - The United States Marine Corps is founded at Tun Tavern in Philadelphia by Samuel Nicholas.
1871 - Henry Morton Stanley locates missing explorer and missionary, Dr. David Livingstone in Ujiji, near Lake Tanganyika, allegedly greeting him with the words, "Dr. Livingstone, I presume?".
1969 - National Educational Television (the predecessor to the Public Broadcasting Service) in the United States debuts the children's television program Sesame Street.








1975 - The 729-foot-long freighter SS Edmund Fitzgerald sinks during a storm on Lake Superior, killing all 29 crew on board.









Also born today:
1483 - Martin Luther, 1697 - William Hogarth, 1728 - Oliver Goldsmith, 1759 - Friedrich Schiller, 1889 - Claude Rains, 1893 - John P. Marquand, 1895 - John Knudsen Northrop, 1925 - Richard Burton, 1932 - Roy Scheider, 1949 - Ann Reinking, 1959 - Mackenzie Phillips, 1960 - Neil Gaiman and 1977 - Brittany Murphy.


----------



## intinst

11/10/12
Cowgirl, F1Wild, terrykyle97, mikecar66, RichMcGinney, lkobescak10, 
Jazzys Mom, Grobut, kiera03, Orson Zedd, Valerie Maarten, wsmith5555, 
jasonpinter, ValPear, kayet04, Kazizuge, Tiffany, sismosa04, aqeelkhan, 
Amanda03, davidnwelton, DragosRoua, mitchfairchild, oldtrojan66 &angelsmith1986
O


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, Veteran's Day, November 11 is the 316th day of the year. There are 50 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Jeansaint, jazzy1721, MariaG526, vansievert23, jeffnewton25, [email protected], gooder1138, cauthin1988, prettynikki09, edithkay, DrewGayle, Alondra, jeremiah43avery, edwards89, greenking872, Bryanhert5, margaretdejohn, edwards291, gonzalestyl, gonzalesgrl, golf1011, gonzaless, kevinhogg5, Dylan Yarter, sebastianaustin, jeFFcaRt98 , nobad, johnsmedley35, erikclient, Tom Diego, joke99, marlyn11, xoko22, kimberly99, aangel00, tina98, aacer100, medrecruiter2010, bbrook11, wilson546, trumanmarketer, trina, C.J. Ellisson, fatcatseo, novasolarenergy, skate24, jgauza01, ashes11, opuscroakus, joelsyver, stanpiepho, jade12, rainpiepho, orlysyver, kate121, orlypiepho, Braink, winpiepho, sheen13, dennissyver, migrainerelief33, goldankauf, dennispiepho, sarlypiepho, holdrew52, Belisarda, rienaslay, JelmaK, estella, julie20, jennycole, vickysands88, Madeleine25, mekylaroose, AprilB20, Tera, jessandam, marryperkins, katepercy77, emelyhowards, angelacarter58, gloriahick, shaninesholaw, salad1965, rosefrazer, Jergens Flame, irecepolar, mlooper05, hannahcarol, krytelperez, Scath, maria.felong, nikaracines, stephaniegurg, DYarter12, arashine24, BrooklynC1, mylasummers, miranewman2, charityhill20, vinatracey, girliesmith15, AriennaV1, Rizza20, Jerica24 Zalyka20, carlye.18, Anetdah1, Emily85, woodlinsasha, CharmSamonte, shamimnayansaha, sakil, beverly22, AlyannaLace, emily.20, fergie24, EloisaKhan, anna irene, louanne, relmorley, marife, aileen.morales91, April Grace, mooreireland, Angela12, ElsaQuijNO58, magpalitkaghab4Hk, marcovargas02, gafx0054, donna.tucker91, welmaryjane, ida25xang, pinkskull11, rascal76, Raquel, teressaspeak, Acehodiyo1, crispingol84, moniquewatsons, jharleys, gad88, cathwr1te, AprilML1, sha2y2rya, leemooney, Razelyn, gorge5t5benson, hec33, JihooD1, vilen2, ArjayPaulDC1, akal1 (23), akal2 (23), akal3 (23), akal4 (23), aqal (23), aqal1 (23), aqal2 (23), aqal3 (23), aqal4 (23), Christne865 (35), giga2 (23), giga3 (23), giga4 (23), saqa (23), saqa1 (23), saqa2 (23), saqa3 (23), saqa4 (23), wack (23), dedy (23), dedy1 (23), dedy2 (23), jackstarks (24), bryanjackerson (31), dedy3 (23), dedy4 (23), vyne (23), vyne1 (23), vyne2 (23), saymamohib14 (24), vyne3 (23), vyne4 (23), meny (23), meny1 (23), meny2 (23), meny3 (23), meny4 (23), Jietoud, Menthsou, Zendockn, hafizuddin21, FranchoNex, Pixilox, Sagacious Dude, NicolaMorgan, SamiT, syndey, Reviglio, vividumas and jas54pal*_

On this day:
1839 - The Virginia Military Institute is founded in Lexington, Virginia.
1889 - Washington is admitted as the 42nd U.S. state.
1921 - The Tomb of the Unknowns is dedicated by US President Warren G. Harding at Arlington National Cemetery.








1926 - U.S. Route 66 is established.
1966 - NASA launches Gemini 12.

Also born today:
1744 - Abigail Adams, 1821 - Fyodor Dostoyevsky, 1885 - George Smith Patton, Jr., 1899 - Pat O'Brien, 1904 - Alger Hiss, 1909 - Robert Ryan, 1915 - William Proxmire, 1918 - Stubby Kaye, 1922 - Kurt Vonnegut, 1925 - Jonathan Winters, 1940 - Barbara Boxer, 1960 - Stanley Tucci, 1962 - Demi Moore, 1964 - Calista Flockhart and 1974 - Leonardo DiCaprio.


----------



## intinst

11/11/12
To all those who share the day, 
a wish for a very


----------



## intinst

11/12/12
WoodWitchDame, Daisy1960, christinerose, yoursuccess247, neilsmith, Margaret, 
BSusie, pet22ham, judekaua, p261i9k5, AllisonJay, kentbroose, esmiller20, andrewmdz1, 
QventinMool3, dodongkan, songsurgeon3, olivecox19, Megaplexx, athanos, ArnoldD1, 
mdohno, Gillmer, Darby, Rykymus, wdeen, KLDillon2056, dev54mal, rey56cal & jer56dur
Well look who all is at the corner today! 
Hope it is a great one!


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, November 12 is the 317th day of the year (317th in leap years) in the Gregorian calendar. There are 49 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*WoodWitchDame, Daisy1960, christinerose, yoursuccess247, neilsmith, Margaret, BSusie, pet22ham, judekaua, p261i9k5, AllisonJay, kentbroose, esmiller20, 
andrewmdz1, QventinMool3, dodongkan, songsurgeon3, olivecox19, Megaplexx, athanos, ArnoldD1, mdohno, Gillmer, Darby, Rykymus, wdeen, KLDillon2056, dev54mal, rey56cal and jer56dur.*_

On this day:
1905 - Norway holds a referendum in favor of monarchy over republic.
1927 - Leon Trotsky is expelled from the Soviet Communist Party, leaving Joseph Stalin in undisputed control of the Soviet Union.
1933 - Hugh Gray takes the first known photos of the Loch Ness Monster.








1980 - The NASA space probe Voyager I makes its closest approach to Saturn and takes the first images of its rings.
1990 - Tim Berners-Lee publishes a formal proposal for the World Wide Web.

Also born today:
1815 - Elizabeth Cady Stanton, 1840 - Auguste Rodin, 1929 - Grace Kelly, 1944 - Booker T. Jones, 1958 - Megan Mullally, 1961 - Nadia Comăneci, 1968 - Sammy Sosa, 1970 - Tonya Harding and 1982 - Anne Hathaway.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, November 13 is the 318th day of the year. There are 48 days remaining until the end of the year.

This is World Kindness Day.

Happy Birthday to:
_*teeitup, Marci, Linda1915, J.R. Rain, Author, aloida28, artemw, Kent R. Conrad, Erlland, ravens4u, Rick Gualtieri, Spinner, jbachandouris, mjlance, Cameron Jace and Bookish Brunette.*_

On this day:
1002 - English king Æthelred II orders the killing of all Danes in England, known today as the St. Brice's Day massacre.
1927 - The Holland Tunnel opens to traffic as the first Hudson River vehicle tunnel linking New Jersey to New York City.








1947 - Russia completes development of the AK-47, one of the first proper assault rifles
1971 - The American space probe, Mariner 9, becomes the first spacecraft to orbit another planet successfully, swinging into its planned trajectory around Mars.

Also born today:
532 - Augustine of Canterbury, 1312 - King Edward III of England, 1760 - Jiaqing, Emperor of China, 1848 - Albert I, Prince of Monaco, 1850 - Robert Louis Stevenson, 1934 - Garry Marshall, 1938 - Jean Seberg, 1947 - Joe Mantegna, 1955 - Whoopi Goldberg and 1967 - Jimmy Kimmel.


----------



## intinst

11/13/12
teeitup, Marci, Linda1915, J.R. Rain, Author, aloida28, artemw, 
Kent R. Conrad, Erlland, ravens4u, Rick Gualtieri, Spinner, 
jbachandouris, mjlance, Cameron Jace & Bookish Brunette
_Wishing you a very_


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, November 14 is the 319th day of the year. There are 47 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is World Diabetes Day.

Happy Birthday to:
_GBear, Putnam, Angela Stribling, jimcrayne27, jazztinn, barbie01, Halbert, rolfjafek, samanthahillard, toni49, leahrmsey, shricks, Moissanitejewel, Bruce2005, Nigel22, JRCSalter and mztx._

On this day:
1533 - Conquistadors from Spain under the leadership of Francisco Pizarro arrive in Cajamarca, Inca empire
1889 - Pioneering female journalist Nellie Bly begins a successful attempt to travel around the world in less than 80 days. 
1969 - Apollo program: NASA launches Apollo 12, the second crewed mission to the surface of the Moon.








1982 - Lech Wałęsa, the leader of Poland's outlawed Solidarity movement, is released after eleven months of internment near the Soviet border.

Also born today:
1650 - King William III of England, 1765 - Robert Fulton, 1840 - Claude Monet, 1889 - Jawaharlal Nehru, 1896 - Mamie Eisenhower, 1900 - Aaron Copland, 1904 - Dick Powell, 1912 - Barbara Hutton, 1919 - Veronica Lake, 1921 - Brian Keith, 1922 - Boutros Boutros-Ghali, 1927 - McLean Stevenson, 1929 - Jimmy Piersall, 1935 - King Hussein of Jordan, 1943 - Peter Norton, 1947 - P. J. O'Rourke, 1948 - Charles, Prince of Wales, 1954 - Condoleezza Rice, 1954 - Yanni and 1966 - Curt Schilling.


----------



## intinst

11/14/12
GBear, Putnam, Angela Stribling, jimcrayne27, jazztinn, barbie01, 
Halbert, rolfjafek, samanthahillard, toni49, leahrmsey, shricks, 
Moissanitejewel, Bruce2005, Nigel22, JRCSalter & mztx
*Hope it is a very*


----------



## intinst

11/15/12
Thenuts454, blackpassenger, RoxyLyz, brian70, clrkminer, sidmartin, shavens, dwight5elliott, cldadams76, 
yasakanamee, Syn_F, estebanmccarthy, DonnaFCrow, shirley11, The_Optimist_ , Still Madness & Louella Nelson​11/16/12
kcrady, sandybaker16, robertduperre, lisat, mixvio, nicamcbrown15, klenart, Shoshana, Normthedrummer & 7hir7een
Hope you all have (or had) a very Happy Birthday!
Even if it is in a nontraditional way


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, November 15 is the 320th day of the year. There are 46 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is America Recycles Day in the United States, The beginning of Winter Lent in Eastern Orthodox, Shichi-Go-San in Japan and King's Feast in Belgium.

Happy Birthday to:
_Thenuts454, blackpassenger, RoxyLyz, brian70, clrkminer, sidmartin, shavens, dwight5elliott, cldadams76, yasakanamee, Syn_F, estebanmccarthy, DonnaFCrow, shirley11, The_Optimist_ , Still Madness and Louella Nelson
._

On this day:
1533 - Francisco Pizarro arrives in Cuzco, the capital of the Inca Empire.
1777 - After 16 months of debate the Continental Congress approves the Articles of Confederation.
1859 - The first modern revival of the Olympic Games takes place in Athens, Greece.
1920 - First assembly of the League of Nations is held in Geneva.
1939 - In Washington, D.C., US President Franklin D. Roosevelt lays the cornerstone of the Jefferson Memorial.








1969 - In Columbus, Ohio, Dave Thomas opens the first Wendy's restaurant.
1971 - Intel releases world's first commercial single-chip microprocessor, the 4004.
2000 - Jharkhand state comes into existence in India.

Also born today:
1882 - Felix Frankfurter, 1887 - Georgia O'Keeffe, 1891 - Averell Harriman, 1891 - Erwin Rommel, 1905 - Mantovani, 1906 - Curtis LeMay, 1929 - Ed Asner and 1932 - Petula Clark.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, November 16 is the 321th day of the year. There are 45 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to Kcrady.

Today is International Day for Tolerance.

Happy Birthday to:
_*kcrady, sandybaker16, robertduperre, lisat, mixvio, warren003, nicamcbrown15, klenart, Attebery, Shoshana, Normthedrummer and 7hir7een.*_

On this day:
1849 - A Russian court sentences Fyodor Dostoevsky to death for anti-government activities linked to a radical intellectual group; his sentence is later commuted to hard labor.
1973 - U.S. President Richard Nixon signs the Trans-Alaska Pipeline Authorization Act into law, authorizing the construction of the Alaska Pipeline.









Also born today:
42 BC - Tiberius, Roman emperor, 1907 - Burgess Meredith, 1922 - Gene Amdahl, 1928 - Clu Gulager, 1958 - Marg Helgenberger, 1967 - Lisa Bonet, 1977 - Oksana Baiul and 1977 - Maggie Gyllenhaal.


----------



## intinst

11/17/12
jaimee83, saraaah222, Susan Wells Bennett, jamiebanking, yogibare143, 
Kent Fletcher, marshallcamacho, meren & Steven Lee Gilbert 
Happy Birthday!
(Is it time to eat cake & and ice cream yet?)


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, November 17 is the 322nd day of the year. There are 44 days remaining until the end of the year

Today is International Students' Day.

Happy Birthday to:
_*jaimee83, saraaah222, Susan Wells Bennett, jamiebanking, yogibare143, Kent Fletcher, marshallcamacho, meren and Steven Lee Gilbert.*_

On this day:
1558 - Queen Mary I of England dies and is succeeded by her half-sister Elizabeth I of England.
1603 - English explorer, writer and courtier Sir Walter Raleigh goes on trial for treason.
1800 - The United States Congress holds its first session in Washington, D.C.
1970 - Luna program: The Soviet Union lands Lunokhod 1 on Mare Imbrium (Sea of Rains) on the Moon.








1970 - Douglas Engelbart receives the patent for the first computer mouse.

Also born today:
9 - Titus Flavius Vespasianus, 1790 - August Ferdinand Möbius, 1901 - Lee Strasberg, 1925 - Rock Hudson, 1930 - Bob Mathias, 1938 - Gordon Lightfoot, 1942 - Martin Scorsese, 1943 - Lauren Hutton, 1944 - Danny DeVito, 1944 - Lorne Michaels, 1944 - Tom Seaver, 1948 - Howard Dean, 1960 - RuPaul, 1966 - Daisy Fuentes and 1978 - Rachel McAdams.


----------



## intinst

11/18/12
melodiousb, Four Lil' Paws, markboyd295, ClanMoran, iwantakindlebadly, paceman, RichardCGaines, 
TheodoreTAcosta, robertsfran, jesusnhenson, Derek Clendening, Mark Gardner & Chris.Livesey 
It's your birthday,
Kick back & enjoy it!


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, November 18 is the 323rd day of the year. There are 43 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is Independence Day in Morocco, National Day in Oman and Independence Day in Latvia.

Happy Birthday to:
_*melodiousb, Four Lil' Paws, markboyd295, ClanMoran, iwantakindlebadly, paceman, RichardCGaines, TheodoreTAcosta, robertsfran, jesusnhenson, Derek Clendening, Mark Gardner and Chris.Livesey.*_

On this day:
1307 - William Tell shoots an apple off his son's head.








1803 - The Battle of Vertières, the last major battle of the Haitian Revolution, is fought, leading to the establishment of the Republic of Haiti, the first black republic in the Western Hemisphere.
1865 - Mark Twain's short story The Celebrated Jumping Frog of Calaveras County is published in the New York Saturday Press.
1926 - George Bernard Shaw refuses to accept the money for his Nobel Prize.
1928 - Release of the animated short Steamboat Willie, the first fully synchronized sound cartoon.
1978 - In Jonestown, Guyana, Jim Jones led his Peoples Temple cult to a mass murder-suicide that claimed 918 lives.

Also born today:
1836 - Sir W. S. Gilbert, 1899 - Eugene Ormandy, 1901 - George Gallup, 1908 - Imogene Coca, 1909 - Johnny Mercer, 1923 - Alan Shepard, 1941 - David Hemmings, 1942 - Linda Evans, 1946 - Alan Dean Foster and 1968 - Owen Wilson.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, November 19 is the 324th day of the year. There are 42 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is Flag Day in Brazil, Liberation Day in Mali, International Men's Day in some countries and World Toilet Day (ewww).

Happy Birthday to:
_*Kindle Rookie, heragn, A.KenLowman, DAVISON, harriswhite12, alywoods54, JimJohnson, DanMarvin, hmcauthor, brennaal, mpgreen88, Dukester, mazen, danielames and Holly Bush.*_

On this day:
1863 - U.S. President Abraham Lincoln delivers the Gettysburg Address.
1930 - Bonnie Parker and Clyde Barrow commit their first robbery.
1959 - The Ford Motor Company announces the discontinuation of the unpopular Edsel.








1969 - Apollo 12 astronauts Pete Conrad and Alan Bean land at Oceanus Procellarum and become the third and fourth humans to walk on the Moon.
1969 - Football player Pelé scores his 1,000th goal.
1998 - Vincent van Gogh's Portrait of the Artist Without Beard sells at auction for $71.5 million USD.









Also born today:
1752 - George Rogers Clark, 1805 - Ferdinand de Lesseps, 1831 - James A. Garfield, 1862 - Billy Sunday, 1905 - Tommy Dorsey, 1909 - Peter Drucker, 1917 - Indira Gandhi, 1920 - Gene Tierney, 1921 - Roy Campanella, 1933 - Larry King, 1935 - Jack Welch, 1936 - Dick Cavett, 1938 - Ted Turner, 1942 - Calvin Klein, 1959 - Allison Janney, 1961 - Meg Ryan, 1962 - Jodie Foster, 1966 - Gail Devers and 1977 - Kerri Strug.


----------



## intinst

11/19/12
Kindle Rookie, heragn, A.KenLowman, DAVISON, harriswhite12, 
alywoods54, JimJohnson, DanMarvin, hmcauthor, brennaal, 
mpgreen88, Dukester, mazen, danielames & Holly Bush
Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, November 20 is the 325th day of the year. There are 41 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is Wedding day of Queen Elizabeth II, Teacher's Day in Vietnam, Day of National Sovereignty in Argentina, Transgender Day of Remembrance and Universal Children's Day.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Sergirl, Brodys Mom, alwayssuccessful, DarkSpoon, izzy, shoppegirl, coralsands, Ronald Kelly, Hamish Brown, caracaine, chrisriddel, Todd Wheeler and Shaz.*_

On this day:
1789 - New Jersey becomes the first U.S. state to ratify the Bill of Rights.
1945 - Trials against 24 Nazi war criminals start at the Palace of Justice at Nuremberg.








1947 - The Princess Elizabeth marries Lieutenant Philip Mountbatten at Westminster Abbey in London.
1984 - The SETI Institute is founded.
1985 - Microsoft Windows 1.0 is released.

Also born today:
1889 - Edwin Hubble, 1900 - Chester Gould, 1907 - Fran Allison, 1917 - Robert Byrd, 1925 - Robert F. Kennedy, 1939 - Dick Smothers, 1942 - Joe Biden, 1956 - Bo Derek, 1959 - Sean Young and 1976 - Dominique Dawes.


----------



## intinst

11/20/12
Sergirl, Brodys Mom, alwayssuccessful, DarkSpoon, izzy, shoppegirl, coralsands, 
Ronald Kelly, Hamish Brown, caracaine, chrisriddel, Todd Wheeler & Shaz
Happy Birthday!
Enjoy your non-traditional cake


----------



## intinst

11/21/12
verndude, Kristan Hoffman, davidjackson, gretacollins, Doug Lance, 
auriel_vnns, AlmostHeaven, alinas21, ginakoenig, gpamelac, llamablue, 
Ilyria Moon, louisearmstrong, esnieto & Theresa Olaes Noe
Happy Birthday!
And when you blow out those candles, be careful with that wish.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, November 21 is the 326th day of the year. There are 40 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday Greetings to Kristan Hoffman.

Today is Armed Forces Day in Bangladesh, National Adoption Day in the United States, World Hello Day, and World Television Day.

Happy Birthday to :
_*verndude, Kristan Hoffman, davidjackson, gretacollins, Doug Lance, auriel_vnns, AlmostHeaven, alinas21, ginakoenig, gpamelac, llamablue, Ilyria Moon, louisearmstrong, esnieto and Theresa Olaes Noe.*_

On this day:
164 BC - Judas Maccabaeus, son of Mattathias of the Hasmonean family, restores the Temple in Jerusalem. 
1620 - Plymouth Colony settlers sign the Mayflower Compact
1789 - North Carolina ratifies the United States Constitution and is admitted as the 12th U.S. state.
1877 - Thomas Edison announces his invention of the phonograph.








1942 - The completion of the Alaska Highway 
1969 - The first permanent ARPANET link is established between UCLA and SRI.
1980 - Lake Peigneur drains into an underlying salt deposit.

Also born today:
1694 - Voltaire, 1787 - Samuel Cunard, 1920 - Stan Musial, 1937 - Marlo Thomas, 1941 - Juliet Mills, 1944 - Harold Ramis, 1945 - Goldie Hawn, 1963 - Nicollette Sheridan, 1966 - Troy Aikman and 1969 - Ken Griffey, Jr.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, November 22 is the 327th day of the year. There are 39 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_Norman, Stellamaz, saraaah13, annaaa013, wordpress, annaaa016, bennicolas, justinewooper44, JoshuaGuess, chotoan, Stel Pavlou, DarwinAGarrison, DouglasPratt, Beth Dolgner, starfleetcadet, RebeccaBG and danteexplorer._

On this day:
1307 - Pope Clement V issues the papal bull Pastoralis Praeeminentiae which instructed all Christian monarchs in Europe to arrest all Templars and seize their assets.
1928 - The premier performance of Ravel's Boléro takes place in Paris.
1954 - The Humane Society of the United States is founded.
1963 - In Dallas, Texas, US President John F. Kennedy is assassinated

Also born today:
1458 - Jacob Obrecht, 1808 - Thomas Cook, 1819 - George Eliot, 1890 - Charles de Gaulle, 1899 - Hoagy Carmichael, 1921 - Rodney Dangerfield, 1924 - Geraldine Page, 1932 - Robert Vaughn, 1940 - Terry Gilliam, 1943 - Billie Jean King, 1958 - Jamie Lee Curtis and 1984 - Scarlett Johansson.


----------



## intinst

11/22/12
Norman, Stellamaz, saraaah13, annaaa013, wordpress, 
annaaa016, bennicolas, justinewooper44, JoshuaGuess, 
chotoan, Stel Pavlou, DarwinAGarrison, DouglasPratt, 
Beth Dolgner, starfleetcadet, RebeccaBG & danteexplorer
Be sure to get your share!
O


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, November 23 is the 328th day of the year. There are 38 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday Wishes to Jen.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Jen, tc, liquidgraph, lisa12, piya15, SharonCorillo, Alarm01, tani23, stuvartharish, jhonhussy, oscarth, Kindle Krista, joshuaboone, Athena Grayson, Samularialewis, Laura DiFiore, Jackzhou, GrantSharkey, Jaqumono and iralangstein.*_

On this day:
1644 - John Milton publishes Areopagitica, a pamphlet decrying censorship.
1889 - The first jukebox goes into operation at the Palais Royale Saloon in San Francisco.
1936 - The first edition of Life is published.
1963 - The BBC broadcasts the first ever episode of Doctor Who (starring William Hartnell) which is the world's longest running science fiction drama.









Also born today:
1804 - Franklin Pierce, 1859 - Billy The Kid, 1887 - Boris Karloff, 1888 - Harpo Marx, 1940 - Luis Tiant, 1942 - Susan Anspach and 1992 - Miley Cyrus.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, November 24 is the 329th day of the year. There are 37 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is Teacher's Day in Indonesia, Independence Day in Suriname and International Day for the Elimination of Violence against Women.

Happy Birthday to:
_*saraaah11, rs246, stephenlaw01, FrqHuss517, FrqHuss, Cameron McKeth, anjerri2, Ross Harrison and Michael Shean.*_

On this day:
1639 - Jeremiah Horrocks observes the transit of Venus, an event he had predicted.
1859 - Charles Darwin publishes On the Origin of Species.








1932 - In Washington, D.C., the FBI Scientific Crime Detection Laboratory (known as the FBI Crime Lab) opens.
1950 - The "Storm of the Century", a violent snowstorm, paralyzes the northeastern United States and the Appalachians, bringing winds up to 100 mph and sub-zero temperatures. Pickens, West Virginia, records 57 inches of snow. 323 people die as a result of the storm.
1974 - Donald Johanson and Tom Gray discover the 40% complete Australopithecus afarensis skeleton, nicknamed "Lucy" (after The Beatles song "Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds"), in the Awash Valley of Ethiopia's Afar Depression.

Also born today:
1632 - Baruch Spinoza, 1713 - Junipero Serra, 1784 - Zachary Taylor, 1864 - Henri de Toulouse-Lautrec, 1868 - Scott Joplin, 1888 - Dale Carnegie, 1897 - Lucky Luciano, 1911 - Kirby Grant(Sky King), 1913 - Geraldine Fitzgerald, 1917 - Howard Duff, 1925 - William F. Buckley Jr., 1938 - Oscar Robertson, 1940 - Paul Tagliabue, 1942 - Billy Connolly and 1978 - Katherine Heigl.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, November 25 is the 330th day of the year. There are 36 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to Maria Hooley.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Maria Hooley, anjila102, SueEllen, Lesley123, iLink-9000, Realtime, russd918, ckhoffmank, Willow14, Baudy, Titania Ladley and lamontweaver.*_

On that day:
1343 - A tsunami, caused by the earthquake in the Tyrrhenian Sea, devastates Naples (Italy) and the Maritime Republic of Amalfi, among other places.
1864 - A group of Confederate operatives calling themselves the Confederate Army of Manhattan starts fires in more than 20 locations in an unsuccessful attempt to burn down New York City.
1952 - Agatha Christie's murder-mystery play The Mousetrap opens at the Ambassadors Theatre in London later becoming the longest continuously-running play in history.








1963 - President John F. Kennedy is buried at Arlington National Cemetery.
1999 - The United Nations establishes the International Day for the Elimination of Violence against Women to commemorate the murder of three Mirabal Sisters for resistance against the Rafael Trujillo dictatorship in Dominican Republic.

Also born on the 25th:
1501 - Yi Hwang, 1835 - Andrew Carnegie, 1844 - Karl Benz, 1846 - Carrie Nation, 1881 - Pope John XXIII, 1914 - Joe DiMaggio, 1920 - Ricardo Montalbán, 1926 - Poul Anderson, 1926 - Jeffrey Hunter, 1940 - Joe Gibbs, 1947 - John Larroquette, 1955 - Bruno Tonioli, 1960 - Amy Grant, 1960 - John F. Kennedy, Jr., 1971 - Christina Applegate, 1976 - Donovan McNabb, 1981 - Barbara Bush and 1981 - Jenna Bush.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, November 26 is the 331st day of the year. There are 35 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is Independence Day in Mongolia.

Happy Birthday to:
_*jdsmke, Patricia, m4ttb4rr, lesedi, annaaa1, ketadiablo, ellacariaga18, atRaM74, JRWoodward and Vickycrewfuller.*_

On this day:
1789 - A national Thanksgiving Day is observed in the United States as recommended by President George Washington and approved by Congress.
1863 - President Abraham Lincoln proclaims November 26th as a national Thanksgiving Day, to be celebrated annually on the final Thursday of November (since 1941, on the fourth Thursday).
1922 - Howard Carter and Lord Carnarvon become the first people to enter the tomb of Pharaoh Tutankhamun in over 3000 years.








2003 - Concorde makes its final flight, over Bristol, England.

Also born today:
1731 - William Cowper, 1853 - Bat Masterson, 1902 - Maurice McDonald, 1909 - Eugène Ionesco, 1912 - Eric Sevareid, 1919 - Frederik Pohl, 1922 - Charles M. Schulz, 1933 - Robert Goulet, 1938 - Rich Little, 1939 - Tina Turner, 1945 - John McVie and 1983 - Chris Hughes.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, November 27 is the 332nd day of the year. There are 34 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*ant100, frizico, hppavmx704, tekentugz09 and Josh_Stallings.*_

On this day:
1095 - Pope Urban II declares the First Crusade at the Council of Clermont.
1703 - The first Eddystone Lighthouse is destroyed in the Great Storm of 1703.








1924 - In New York City, the first Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade is held.

Also born today:
1701 - Anders Celsius, 1907 - L. Sprague de Camp, 1911 - David Merrick, 1917 - Buffalo Bob Smith, 1940 - Bruce Lee, 1941 - Eddie Rabbitt, 1942 - Jimi Hendrix, 1957 - Caroline Kennedy, 1964 - Robin Givens, 1968 - Michael Vartan and 1973 - Samantha Harris.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, November 28 is the 333rd day of the year. There are 33 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Dork Knight, irishwriter, alexajones568, cahocking, dexterswann18, AuthorJMKelley, peterkoevari, bhealey and bryanhealey.*_

On this day:
1520 - After navigating through the South American strait, three ships under the command of Portuguese explorer Ferdinand Magellan reach the Pacific Ocean, becoming the first Europeans to sail from the Atlantic Ocean to the Pacific.
1660 - At Gresham College, 12 men, including Christopher Wren, Robert Boyle, John Wilkins, and Sir Robert Moray decide to found what is later known as the Royal Society.








1907 - In Haverhill, Massachusetts, scrap-metal dealer Louis B. Mayer opens his first movie theater.
1984 - Over 250 years after their deaths, William Penn and his wife Hannah Callowhill Penn are made Honorary Citizens of the United States

Also born today:
1628 - John Bunyan, 1820 - Friedrich Engels, 1929 - Berry Gordy Jr., 1936 - Gary Hart, 1943 - Randy Newman, 1950 - Ed Harris, 1959 - Judd Nelson, 1962 - Jon Stewart and 1967 - Anna Nicole Smith.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, November 29 is the 334th day of the year. There are 32 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Frank, stitch, indigo1968, Justin Hollatz, lenaca01, Ryan Pollard , emoorman, haliem004, Rozzie, NorahWilson, lanceweatherman, EverythingIndie, pbatta, ebmbooks, emilycasey, Stuart S. Laing and GeckoFriend.*_

On this day:
800 - Charlemagne arrives at Rome to investigate the alleged crimes of Pope Leo III.
1877 - Thomas Edison demonstrates his phonograph for the first time.
1929 - U.S. Admiral Richard Byrd becomes the first person to fly over the South Pole.








1947 - The United Nations General Assembly votes to partition Israel.
1963 - U.S. President Lyndon B. Johnson establishes the Warren Commission to investigate the assassination of President John F. Kennedy.
1972 - Nolan Bushnell (co-founder of Atari) releases Pong, the first commercially successful video game, in Andy Capp's Tavern in Sunnyvale, California.

Also born today:
1803 - Christian Doppler, 1832 - Louisa May Alcott, 1895 - Busby Berkeley, 1898 - C. S. Lewis, 1908 - Adam Clayton Powell Jr., 1918 - Madeleine L'Engle, 1921 - Dagmar, 1922 - Minnie Miñoso, 1933 - John Mayall, 1940 - Chuck Mangione, 1949 - Garry Shandling, 1952 - Jeff Fahey, 1954 - Joel Coen, 1955 - Howie Mandel, 1957 - Janet Napolitano, 1959 - Rahm Emanuel, 1961 - Kim Delaney, 1962 - Andrew McCarthy, 1964 - Don Cheadle, 1968 - Howard K. Stern and 1982 - Lucas Black.


----------



## intinst

11/30/12
SimMitz, ajgrant, donald, babyangel, Mark_A_Lopez, BrianKittrell, 
Shack70, aubreyparr30, jessicaCvernold, craigmmcgraywrites, canadianwriter
Happy Birthday!
And don't you all look Mahvelous!


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, November 30 is the 335th day of the year. There are 31 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to Mark Twain (who would be 177 today).
Today is Independence Day in Barbados; Bonifacio Day in the Philippines; Saint Andrew's Day in Scotland.

Happy Birthday to:
_*SimMitz, ajgrant, donald, babyangel, Mark_A_Lopez, BrianKittrell, Shack70, aubreyparr30, jessicaCvernold, craigmmcgraywrites and canadianwriter.*_

On this day:
1782 - Treaty of Paris - In Paris, representatives from the United States and the Kingdom of Great Britain sign preliminary peace articles (later formalized as the 1783 Treaty of Paris).
1803 - In New Orleans, Louisiana, Spanish representatives officially transfer the Louisiana Territory to a French representative. Just 20 days later, France transfers the same land to the United States as the Louisiana Purchase.
1804 - The Democratic-Republican-controlled United States Senate begins an impeachment trial against Federalist-partisan Supreme Court of the United States Justice Samuel Chase.
1886 - The Folies Bergère stages its first revue.
1934 - The steam locomotive Flying Scotsman becomes the first to officially exceed 100mph.








1936 - In London, the Crystal Palace is destroyed by fire.








1940 - Lucille Ball marries Desi Arnaz in Greenwich, Connecticut.
1954 - In Sylacauga, Alabama, United States, the Hodges Meteorite crashes through a roof and hits a woman taking an afternoon nap in the only documented case of a human being hit by a rock from space.
2004 - Longtime Jeopardy! champion Ken Jennings of Salt Lake City, Utah finally loses, leaving him with US$2,520,700, television's biggest game show winnings.

Also born today:
1667 - Jonathan Swift, 1810 - Oliver Winchester, 1835 - Mark Twain, 1874 - Sir Winston Churchill, 1918 - Efrem Zimbalist Jr., 1924 - Shirley Chisholm, 1924 - Allan Sherman, 1926 - Richard Crenna, 1927 - Robert Guillaume, 1929 - Dick Clark, 1930 - G. Gordon Liddy, 1936 - Abbie Hoffman, 1937 - Ridley Scott, 1952 - Mandy Patinkin, 1953 - June Pointer, 1955 - Billy Idol, 1962 - Bo Jackson, 1965 - Ben Stiller, 1978 - Clay Aiken and 1985 - Kaley Cuoco.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, December 1 is the 336th day of the year. There are 30 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is World AIDS Day; Great Union Day in Romania; and Teacher's Day in Panama.

Happy Birthday to:
_*supermom, gypsy1274, Gajetman, bancorn68, squicker, ThomasT, dyna10, clifffleeger, 21stChris, melindagsuggs30, hiney00, Mayceerev, jsheide33, gabrielaking72, Deviprasad, Marc Feld, Charles Belden, kev_tomsett, Christopher Hunter, shibirian and Petrus62.*_

On this day:
1913 - The Ford Motor Company introduces the first moving assembly line.








1955 - In Montgomery, Alabama, seamstress Rosa Parks refuses to give up her bus seat to a white man and is arrested for violating the city's racial segregation laws, an incident which leads to the Montgomery Bus Boycott.
1982 - At the University of Utah, Barney Clark becomes the first person to receive a permanent artificial heart.

Also born today:
1761 - Marie Tussaud, 1913 - Mary Martin, 1923 - Stansfield Turner, 1933 - Lou Rawls, 1935 - Woody Allen, 1939 - Lee Trevino, 1940 - Richard Pryor, 1945 - Bette Midler, 1954 - Bob Goen and 1958 - Charlene Tilton.


----------



## intinst

12/1/12
supermom, gypsy1274, Gajetman, bancorn68, squicker, ThomasT, dyna10, 
clifffleeger, 21stChris, melindagsuggs30, hiney00, Mayceerev, gabrielaking72, 
Deviprasad, Marc Feld, Charles Belden, kev_tomsett & Christopher Hunter
We all wish you a very 
Happy Birthday!
(Some are a little nicer about than others)


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, December 2 is the 337th day of the year. There are 29 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is National Day in the United Arab Emirates

Happy Birthday to:
*ConnieK, Stevens68, swena12, bluefrog, liam.judge, shackdeny, frances44, lasubasta, matt77douglas, rolando182, L Reveaux, EthanRussellErway, JoeDiver, jaspercat, LianeMoonraven, wilsontd and egriffith.*

On this day:
1755 - The second Eddystone Lighthouse is destroyed by fire.
1804 - At Notre Dame Cathedral in Paris, Napoleon Bonaparte crowns himself Emperor of the French, the first French Emperor in a thousand years.
1867 - At Tremont Temple in Boston, British author Charles Dickens gives his first public reading in the United States.








1942 - Manhattan Project: A team led by Enrico Fermi initiates the first self-sustaining nuclear chain reaction.

Also born today:
1859 - Georges Seurat, 1863 - Charles Ringling, 1923 - Maria Callas, 1924 - Alexander Haig, 1925 - Julie Harris, 1931 - Edwin Meese, 1939 - Harry Reid, 1968 - Lucy Liu, 1973 - Monica Seles and 1981 - Britney Spears.


----------



## intinst

:
ConnieK, Stevens68, swena12, bluefrog, liam.judge, shackdeny, frances44, 
lasubasta, matt77douglas, rolando182, L Reveaux, EthanRussellErway, 
JoeDiver, jaspercat, LianeMoonraven, wilsontd & egriffith
_You still look good!
Hope it is a great one!_


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, December 3 is the 338th day of the year. There are 28 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is International Day of People with Disability.

Happy Birthday to:
*saltraker, Brooke, skeeterman10, Jaasy, corky1234, TKindle, Shelby, therapistet, earlpo22, johnwhitley, LaFlamme, ElementR, nicholaslasalla, kimanzi, ledlights and karuszka.*

On this day:
1818 - Illinois becomes the 21st U.S. state.
1910 - Modern neon lighting is first demonstrated by Georges Claude at the Paris Motor Show.
1967 - At Groote Schuur Hospital in Cape Town, South Africa, a transplant team headed by Christiaan Barnard carries out the first heart transplant on a human (53-year-old Louis Washkansky).
1973 - Pioneer program: Pioneer 10 sends back the first close-up images of Jupiter.









Also born today:
1826 - George B. McClellan, 1842 - Charles Alfred Pillsbury, 1857 - Joseph Conrad, 1927 - Andy Williams, 1930 - Jean-Luc Godard, 1937 - Bobby Allison, 1948 - Ozzy Osbourne, 1960 - Daryl Hannah, 1960 - Julianne Moore, 1965 - Katarina Witt and 1968 - Brendan Fraser.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, December 4 is the 339th day of the year. There are 27 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to KindleKay.
and to Someone Nameles and Skyblue.

Today is Navy Day in India.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Happy Birthday to KindleKay (aka #1652), Sam Landstrom, Kindle Gracie, Dark Angel, p161i8ij, bluechipsgarcia, scodum12, james28, jhall124, Thayerphotos, collins04john, DarkAngelCT, prprincess, indira90, Steininger, Sharon Red, Robert Brumm, Lovelight and dfmnola.*_

On this day:
1674 - Father Jacques Marquette founds a mission on the shores of Lake Michigan to minister to the Illiniwek (the mission would later grow into the city of Chicago, Illinois).
1872 - The crewless American ship Mary Celeste is found by the British brig Dei Gratia (the ship had been abandoned for nine days but was only slightly damaged).








1875 - Notorious New York City politician Boss Tweed escapes from prison and flees to Cuba, then Spain.
1881 - The first edition of the Los Angeles Times is published.
1954 - The first Burger King is opened in Miami, Florida, United States.

Also born today:
1861 - Lillian Russell, 1892 - Francisco Franco, 1912 - Pappy Boyington, 1933 - Horst Buchholz, 1942 - Gemma Jones, 1949 - Jeff Bridges, 1951 - Patricia Wettig, 1964 - Marisa Tomei and 1973 - Tyra Banks.


----------



## intinst

12/4/12
KindleKay (aka #1652), Sam Landstrom, Kindle Gracie, 
Dark Angel, p161i8ij, bluechipsgarcia, scodum12, james28, 
jhall124, Thayerphotos, collins04john, DarkAngelCT, prprincess, 
indira90, Steininger, Sharon Red, Robert Brumm, Lovelight & dfmnola
Be sure you get your share!


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, December 5 is the 340th day of the year. There are 26 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is St Nicholas's Eve in various European countries; Father's Day in Thailand.

Happy Birthday to:
_*andrake67, domesticdork, finder76, kennystone, UtahChiropractor, DebtHelp, SuzanneStanley, charise00, joshtremino, demver5, averyhayes, tonytasal, Mrs. K., ambershell15M, robartclean, FytzWilliam Urace, Walker2066, pillowwitharms, Virhenley, damsonjam and invictawatchesguru.*_

On this day:
63 BC - Cicero gave the fourth and final Catiline Orations.
771 - Charlemagne becomes the sole King of the Franks after the death of his brother Carloman.
1492 - Christopher Columbus becomes the first European to set foot on the island of Hispaniola, now Haiti and the Dominican Republic.








1932 - German-born Swiss physicist Albert Einstein is granted an American visa.

Also born today:
1782 - Martin Van Buren, 1839 - George Armstrong Custer, 1890 - Fritz Lang, 1901 - Walt Disney, 1902 - Strom Thurmond, 1906 - Otto Preminger, 1932 - Little Richard, 1934 - Joan Didion, 1947 - Jim Plunkett and 1968 - Margaret Cho.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, December 6 is the 341st day of the year. There are 25 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is Independence Day in Finland (1917); Constitution Day in Spain.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Pardes, noelmadden, apriluofa, Geekchic, Ben White, sambgirl, Author of American Charm, AuthorChristopherLong, greatparenting and krazykuvaas.*_

On this day:
1768 - The first edition of the Encyclopædia Britannica is published.
1849 - American abolitionist Harriet Tubman escapes from slavery.
1877 - The first edition of the Washington Post is published.
1884 - The Washington Monument in Washington D.C. is completed.








1933 - U.S. federal judge John M. Woolsey rules that the James Joyce's novel Ulysses is not obscene.
1967 - Adrian Kantrowitz performed the first human heart transplant in the United States.

Also born today:
1833 - John S. Mosby, 1872 - William S. Hart, 1876 - Fred Duesenberg, 1896 - Ira Gershwin, 1900 - Agnes Moorehead, 1920 - Dave Brubeck, 1924 - Wally Cox, 1948 - JoBeth Williams, 1962 - Janine Turner and 1970 - Adrian Fenty.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, December 7 is the 342nd day of the year. There are 24 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is Día de las Velitas in Colombia; Armed Forces Flag Day in India; International Civil Aviation Day and National Pearl Harbor Remembrance Day in the United States.

Special 17th Birthday wishes to Debra Purdy Kong's son.  

Happy Birthday to:
_*cdchandler, RavenRozier, AAprotocol, webvirginia, Elizabeth Brown, izzy05, linwoodh, LynneCantwell, Birdie, akirimpress and JinxFox.*_

On this day:
43 BC - Marcus Tullius Cicero is assassinated.
1787 - Delaware becomes the first state to ratify the United States Constitution.
1941 - World War II: Attack on Pearl Harbor - The Imperial Japanese Navy attacks the United States Pacific Fleet and its defending Army Air Forces and Marine air forces at Pearl Harbor, Hawaii, causing a declaration of war upon Japan by the United States.








1988 - Yasser Arafat recognizes the right of Israel to exist.

Also born today:
1863 - Richard Sears, 1873 - Willa Cather, 1910 - Louis Prima, 1915 - Eli Wallach, 1923 - Ted Knight, 1932 - Ellen Burstyn, 1942 - Harry Chapin, 1956 - Larry Bird, 1966 - C. Thomas Howell and 1973 - Terrell Owens.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, December 8 is the 343rd day of the year. There are 23 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is Feast of the Immaculate Conception (Roman Catholic Church); Bodhi Day in Japan

Happy Birthday to:
_*Brenda M., jglerner, Compassionate_Mindz, Waynethurson, Bunny Hugger, johnmedler, BRWoods, Sports Psychology, apbschmitz, Scott Doornbosch, ashleyrobertson and Robert B. Marks.*_

On this day:
1660 - Margaret Hughes becomes the first actress to appear on an English public stage, playing the role of Desdemona in a production of Shakespeare's play Othello.
1980 -John Lennon, an English musician and peace activist, is murdered by Mark David Chapman, a mentally unstable fan, in front of The Dakota apartment building in New York City.









Also born today:
65 BC - Horace, 1542 - Mary, Queen of Scots, 1765 - Eli Whitney, 1894 - James Thurber, 1925 - Sammy Davis Jr., 1930 - Maximilian Schell, 1933 - Flip Wilson, 1936 - David Carradine, 1937 - James MacArthur, 1939 - Sir James Galway, 1943 - Jim Morrison, 1953 - Kim Basinger and 1964 - Teri Hatcher.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, December 9 is the 344th day of the year. There are 22 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is Independence Day in Tanzania (1961); Army Day in Peru (1824) and International Anti-Corruption Day.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Wunderkind, Keith Blenman, kimbertay, jaysd, anivyl, DaveP, maryblunt1, L.A. Tripp and Nel_Ashley.*_

On this day:
1793 - New York City's first daily newspaper, the American Minerva, is established by Noah Webster.
1851 - The first YMCA in North America is established in Montreal, Quebec.
1888 - Statistician Herman Hollerith installs his computing device at the United States War Department.
1953 - General Electric announces that all communist employees will be discharged from the company.
1962 - The Petrified Forest National Park is established in Arizona.








1979 - The eradication of the smallpox virus is certified, making smallpox the first and to date only human disease driven to extinction.

Also born today:
1608 - John Milton, 1845 - Joel Chandler Harris, 1897 - Hermione Gingold, 1898 - Emmett Kelly, 1906 - Grace Hopper, 1909 - Douglas Fairbanks, Jr., 1911 - Broderick Crawford, 1911 - Lee J. Cobb, 1912 - Tip O'Neill, 1916 - Kirk Douglas, 1922 - Redd Foxx, 1925 - Dina Merrill, 1928 - Dick Van Patten, 1930 - Buck Henry, 1934 - Dame Judi Dench, 1938 - Deacon Jones, 1941 - Beau Bridges, 1947 - Tom Daschle, 1953 - John Malkovich, 1957 - Donny Osmond, 1962 - Felicity Huffman and 1970 - Kara DioGuardi.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, December 10 is the 345th day of the year. There are 21 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is Human Rights Day; Constitution Day in Thailand.

Happy Birthday to:
_*monahanpt, lemaxflo33, kyleh071, wordpresshosting, maliya, nicowart04, ashlenmark04, 
BettyPhillips, addienick, davidowen86, HeartEvans, terence, p261i9k3, Laufeia, BSISeries, 
scottcincy, rickywatson1, dianekatep, azelwright19, BroadbandTucker, Kingsnake21, 
Kingsnake214, softball214, Virgil001, Carola14Battistone, samanthawarren, kevinmarsh44, 
number12, aaronoverfield and esmereldajones.*_

On this day:
1508 - The League of Cambrai is formed by Pope Julius II, Louis XII of France, Maximilian I, Holy Roman Emperor and Ferdinand II of Aragon as an alliance against Venice.
1520 - Martin Luther burns his copy of the papal bull Exsurge Domine outside Wittenberg's Elster Gate.








1541 - Thomas Culpeper and Francis Dereham are executed for having affairs with Catherine Howard, Queen of England and wife of Henry VIII.
1817 - Mississippi becomes the 20th U.S. state.
1884 - Mark Twain's Adventures of Huckleberry Finn is published for the first time.
1901 - The first Nobel Prizes are awarded.
1955 - The Mighty Mouse Playhouse premieres on television.
1965 - The Grateful Dead's first concert performance under this new name.

Also born today:
1830 - Emily Dickinson, 1911 - Chet Huntley, 1912 - Philip A. Hart, 1914 - Dorothy Lamour, 1923 - Harold Gould, 1941 - Fionnula Flanagan, 1941 - Tommy Kirk, 1941 - Chad Stuart, 1952 - Susan Dey, 1956 - Rod Blagojevich, 1957 - Michael Clarke Duncan, 1964 - Bobby Flay, 1978 - Summer Phoenix, 1985 - Raven-Symoné.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, December 11 is the 346th day of the year. There are 20 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to Sandpiper.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Sandpiper, Cuechick, analysis, Flechette, cloudman256, emmiline, ja80nth, solartraining, 
kellylo9009, p161i8ih!, dextersols, mayern22, maureen201, kingtonmax, raelalt, Scott D. Covey, natashalarry,
gabriela.collins, rogerzarat RomanDof4, MoonlitDreams, reynaaly22, ColleenL, Melhael, jenniferlweil and Allen_Dusk *_

On this day
361 - Julian the Apostate enters Constantinople as sole Emperor of the Roman Empire.
1792 - French Revolution: King Louis XVI of France is put on trial for treason by the National Convention.
1816 - Indiana becomes the 19th U.S. state.
1934 - Bill Wilson, co-founder of Alcoholics Anonymous, takes his last drink and enters treatment for the last time.
1968 - The Rolling Stones Rock and Roll Circus is filmed at the Intertel (V.T.R. Services) Studio, Wycombe Road, Wembley.
1972 - Apollo 17 becomes the sixth and last Apollo mission to land on the Moon.








2008 - Bernard Madoff is arrested and charged with securities fraud in a $50 billion Ponzi scheme.

Also born today
1830 - Kamehameha V, 1882 - Max Born, 1882 - Fiorello La Guardia, 1883 - Victor McLaglen, 1905 - Gilbert Roland, 1912 - Carlo Ponti, 1918 - Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn, 1924 - Doc Blanchard, 1931 - Rita Moreno, 1939 - Tom Hayden, 1944 - Teri Garr, 1944 - Brenda Lee, 1950 - Christina Onassis and 1954 - Jermaine Jackson.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday December 12 is the 347th day of the year. There are 19 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Brenda, sam, mima, williamlaney, S.REID, richbyford256, jacque089, stopsmoking, ermal, gnicole, mamy, kjohns, rakkincham, daneroberts12, Daniel844, telehand, pecribir, DanielGro8, hanuelanderson, Mackenzie, jwright201040, jankleitz, edmass34, sh3sh1ne, wellharbor34, bascones, Motorop11, fL0wers0, Josh Reynolds, Tinlama02, vynvynguapita, EliseBell, rainlun, morjames7, jshe57, gerry5burch, jgordon0277, Amber03, richard459, stevejones5, aliencharles, shellygrace4, cheappowertools, janegarner93, tom300418, precision2010, aliciamoriz, p261i9k9, p161i8ii, finance201, foxEDWARDS, jacknile4, autumn11, nursingjobs00, marcussmith5, actoledoheating, Jabez, alexhill3, brainwatersofteners, warriorneil123, curtis21, coreysmith4, earlchiu22, jongtom, Konomi, jamescox3, Broughton, kimsruben, edgardcollins3, Gemma12, NJVetGuy, jerryrey1, markhil4, joan1988, reccakeys123, foxKEEN, video_interviewing, orgebrown, investments, Jano27, foxKINDLE, Athena4325, skillsinterview, Jigs08, MinnaM1, ChristinaXavier, ellen1988, tanglung10, walhtamcross, gomaria88, LilitaP1, skillinterview, CarlemaL1, gemvent, itumkevin, stacimor81, SharonL1, ghost918, Denny2010, kimberlyg207, zeroEMERT, richie6duchon, sabrina6723, Eartha, lkarims0, Jimmy2010, AidaK1, qaiserzia44, LadyRB1, lgranados04, atai303, natasha87, ChristineK1, PalomaM1, MatinaM1, ebiz00, Anggajoga1, Fuego30, Spidey03, feltonmayo, bembemkarles, CarmenZ2, andrew17, ClaudiaJM1, Mateban1, hanna_pres, Dubbexa, melissalwebb, InamaeA1, shanefederson, dixies227, anatashaw, cheapest21, cathygale19, JijingB1, juza mia, Gandeza, berna dacula, kailinA1, Danilo6, jtplayer, kelsie, Romie12, love june alia, kaalimoot, love joy, panben20101, ardith castro, joana galleto, moneyonline01, mmarkjccombs, jim145, rosecastillo45, MelleS1, gglennsssoto, bbeatricermmoore, aubrey diolan, rrobertcssasser, jean padilla, russel2tiffin, joan villarde, katepearl_19, annethagarnett, twiruski, grahampowell, sandra0A0, xylenecolley, shang23, gloverocund, anastasia.18, fatimahlewis19, shookhina, aliagha, diannebutler19, kitchenuser5, venus.collins19, athena.gregory19, nayankhetbm, KevinS1, margela89, EljeanIvy1, monica.25, allcladoutlet, karen01, ArchieA1, doperci, johndeereprty, marie7231, ipadapps, glykaross, beverlydurham, nandekaro, KhiaWine89, kekke, ad4mross, emmarodriguez, MutyaN1, RichardoM1, jinky.bird, RicaM1, dorisvillegas9, zanastern0413, KellyJeckson, toshiro68, CadenceGriffith, elliweil5495, RobertG1, Jeffcarter, MarkRudder73, alana21, brafdelton11, charime diaz, Jennifer550, Mary017, CampoganN1, Danita299, shakswellow12, marjorie dizon, jabeard, jocelycraft, Mariawright, Win22, MarkyRudder, Robert201, alamna03, belzen9032, pia razon, TheUselessGod, kevin53garcia, yingko2, ward232ae, khan2011, Bryce V. Giroux, owengent12, TDoolan, editorjmv, Kwalker and ammumarket .*_

On this day:
1787 - Pennsylvania becomes the second state to ratify the United States Constitution five days after Delaware became the first.
1901 - Guglielmo Marconi receives the first transatlantic radio signal at Signal Hill in St John's, Newfoundland.
1917 - In Nebraska, Father Edward J. Flanagan founds Boys Town
1937 - Panay incident: Japanese aircraft bomb and sink US gunboat Panay on the Yangtze River in China.








1963 - Kenya gains its independence from the United Kingdom.

Also born today:
1745 - John Jay, 1821 - Gustave Flaubert, 1893 - Edward G. Robinson, 1900 - Sammy Davis, Sr., 1915 - Frank Sinatra, 1923 - Bob Barker, 1924 - Ed Koch, 1938 - Connie Francis, 1940 - Dionne Warwick, 1952 - Cathy Rigby, 1962 - Tracy Austin, 1970 - Jennifer Connelly and 1972 - Hank Williams III.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday December 13 is the 348th day of the year. There are 18 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*buddyswife, reginelee, Groggy1, slimbroom, Hitby, Daffita, DebRobinson, thbikes, Doraexxa, Bammill, Slurpeedog, Northone, Yvonney, Merth46, Kali.Amanda, CrystalJigsaw, EBergstrom, Mobbsy, Will Venitus and Andreas Tjern.*_

On this day:
1294 - Saint Celestine V resigns the papacy after only five months.
1577 - Sir Francis Drake sets out from Plymouth, England, on his round-the-world voyage.
1769 - Dartmouth College is founded by the Rev. Eleazar Wheelock.








1972 - Apollo program: Eugene Cernan and Harrison Schmitt of Apollo 17 are the last humans to set foot on the Moon.
2006 - The Baiji, or Chinese River Dolphin, is announced as extinct.

Also born today:
1818 - Mary Todd Lincoln, 1887 - Alvin York, 1897 - Drew Pearson, 1910 - Van Heflin, 1913 - Archie Moore, 1923 - Larry Doby, 1925 - Dick Van ****, 1929 - Christopher Plummer, 1929 - Christopher Plummer, 1929 - Christopher Plummer, 1953 - Ben Bernanke, 1957 - Steve Buscemi, 1967 - Jamie Foxx and 1989 - Taylor Swift.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday December 14 is the 349th day of the year. There are 17 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*YankeeRose1214, pankaj, Grady Hendrix, Zara, JPM, jemmah30, debifinch, apkvale, Jan Fischer Wade and William Sewell.*_

On this day:
557 - Constantinople is severely damaged by an earthquake.
1287 - The Zuider Zee sea wall in the Netherlands collapses, killing over 50,000 people.
1542 - Princess Mary Stuart becomes Mary, Queen of Scots.
1819 - Alabama becomes the 22nd U.S. state.
1911 - Roald Amundsen's team becomes the first to reach the South Pole.
1962 - NASA's Mariner 2 becomes the first spacecraft to fly by Venus.








1971 - Over 200 of East Pakistan's (now Bangladesh) intellectuals are massacred by the Pakistani Army and their local allies.
1972 - Apollo program: Eugene Cernan is the last person to walk on the moon.

Also born today:
1503 - Nostradamus, 1794 - Erastus Corning, 1896 - Jimmy Doolittle, 1897 - Margaret Chase Smith, 1908 - Morey Amsterdam, 1911 - Spike Jones, 1917 - June Taylor, 1925 - Sam Jones, 1932 - Abbe Lane, 1935 - Lee Remick, 1939 - Ernie Davis, 1946 - Patty Duke and 1988 - Vanessa Hudgens.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday December 15 is the 350th day of the year. There are 16 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Happy Birthday to Kindy, Rhiathame, Damian Santiago, susanb1971, deblob1966, amandamoore311, Tana Walker, joshtan, Calaye, j0nathan45, lyonevans, elaineowens092, amandab33, lolita006, AliceWhite, gates4100, adrianb15, terangmalem, Carl246, Yhasie031, felicitygrey and Blake Sheridan.*_

On this day:
1791 - The United States Bill of Rights becomes law when ratified by the Virginia General Assembly.
1864 - In the Battle of Nashville, Union forces under George H. Thomas almost completely destroy the Army of Tennessee under John B. Hood.
1933 - The Twenty-first Amendment to the United States Constitution officially becomes effective, repealing the Eighteenth Amendment that prohibited the sale, manufacture, and transportation of alcohol.








1945 - Occupation of Japan: General Douglas MacArthur orders that Shinto be abolished as the state religion of Japan.
2011 - American forces withdraw from Iraq after a 9-year long campaign.

Also born today:
37 - Nero, 1832 - Gustave Eiffel, 1892 - J. Paul Getty, Harold Abrahams, 1911 - Stan Kenton, 1918 - Jeff Chandler, 1921 - Alan Freed, 1933 - Tim Conway, 1939 - Cindy Birdsong, 1942 - Dave Clark and 1949 - Don Johnson.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday December 16 is the 351st day of the year. There are 15 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*
Dave A Vance, SunshineTart, 0Ostrum, JuanGomezJurado, hanzo21, francis02, Hilda2010, hodad66, SweetMarie83 and Jack Slack.*_

On this day:
1497 - Vasco da Gama rounds the Cape of Good Hope, the point where Bartolomeu Dias had previously turned back to Portugal.
1653 - Oliver Cromwell becomes Lord Protector of the Commonwealth of England, Scotland and Ireland.
1707 - Last recorded eruption of Mount Fuji in Japan.








1773 - Members of the Sons of Liberty disguised as Mohawks dump crates of tea into Boston harbor as a protest against the Tea Act.
1907 - The Great White Fleet begins its circumnavigation of the world

Also born today:
1770 - *Ludwig van Beethoven*, 1775 - *Jane Austen*, 1863 - George Santayana, 1899 - Sir Noel Coward, 1901 - Margaret Mead, 1917 - *Sir Arthur C. Clarke*, 1928 -_* Philip K. Dick*_, 1938 - Liv Ullmann, 1941 - Lesley Stahl, 1943 - Steven Bochco and 1947 - Ben Cross.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday December 17 is the 352nd day of the year. There are 14 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*rwridley, harlynadams, jan1712, curlytops11, Rainha, Pierrep99, ronald25, Loy yer, jennefere, SeanPB, GC, klouholmes, elementalmuse, nataliegowens, ashleyhoward and alexandria.*_

On this day:
1538 - Pope Paul III excommunicates Henry VIII of England.
1777 - France formally recognizes the United States of America.
1790 - Discovery of the Aztec calendar stone.








1865 - First performance of the Unfinished Symphony by Franz Schubert.
1903 - The Wright Brothers make their first powered and heavier-than-air flight in the Wright Flyer at Kitty Hawk, North Carolina.
1947 - First flight of the Boeing B-47 Stratojet strategic bomber.








1983 - The IRA bombs Harrods Department Store in London, killing six people.

Also born today:
1807 - John Greenleaf Whittier, 1894 - Arthur Fiedler, 1903 - Erskine Caldwell, 1920 - Kenneth E. Iverson, 1929 - William Safire, 1935 - Cal Ripken, Sr., 1945 - Ernie Hudson, 1953 - Bill Pullman and 1975 - Milla Jovovich.


----------



## intinst

12/17/12

*rwridley, harlynadams, jan1712, curlytops11, Rainha, Pierrep99, 
ronald25, Loy yer, jennefere, SeanPB, GC, klouholmes, 
elementalmuse, nataliegowens, ashleyhoward & alexandria*


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday December 18 is the 353rd day of the year. There are 13 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday Wishes to Robin Goodfellow (whom we have not heard from in a long time).

Today is International Migrants Day, Qatar National Day and New Jersey Day.

Happy Birthday to:
_*robin.goodfellow, MeganW, Scholast1c, TwiMommy, metal134, duefreez, Marilyng, david silvia, Juliana_Haygert, JM, ChrisTeese, Bob327, tshryock, J.Zeiset, rookieborn and BRBogle. *_

On this day:
1271 - Kublai Khan renames his empire "Yuan" (元 yuán), officially marking the start of the Yuan Dynasty of Mongolia and China.
1787 - New Jersey becomes the third state to ratify the U.S. Constitution.
1878 - The Al-Thani family become the rulers of the state of Qatar
1888 - Richard Wetherill and his brother in-law discover the ancient Indian ruins of Cliff Palace in Mesa Verde.








1912 - The Piltdown Man, later discovered to be a hoax, is announced by Charles Dawson.
1958 - Project SCORE, the world's first communications satellite, is launched.
1987 - Larry Wall releases the first version of the Perl programming language.
2006 - United Arab Emirates holds its first-ever elections.

Also born today:
1878 - Joseph Stalin, l1886 - Ty Cobb, 1913 - Alfred Bester, 1913 - Willy Brandt, 1916 - Betty Grable, 1917 - Ossie Davis, 1927 - Ramsey Clark, 1932 - Roger Smith, 1939 - Michael Moorcock, 1943 - Keith Richards, 1946 - Steven Spielberg, 1950 - Leonard Maltin, 1954 - Ray Liotta, 1963 - Brad Pitt, 1978 - Katie Holmes and 1980 - Christina Aguilera.


----------



## intinst

12/18/12
robin.goodfellow, MeganW, Scholast1c, TwiMommy, metal134, duefreez, Marilyng, david silvia, 
Juliana_Haygert, JM, ChrisTeese, Bob327, tshryock, J.Zeiset, rookieborn & BRBogle
Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday December 19 is the 354th day of the year. There are 12 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*hipquest, Tricia, pdegnan, robinsloan, bkhelgren, ayuryogini, hexusmorgan, idahopotatoes, Sheermonah, AndySomo, SamIam, Chrystalla, Antonio Longworth, Nicholas Taylor, Johnkindle and Moira Bianchi.   * _

On this day:
1154 - Henry II of England is crowned at Westminster Abbey.
1776 - Thomas Paine publishes one of a series of pamphlets in the Pennsylvania Journal titled The American Crisis.
1843 - Charles Dickens' A Christmas Carol goes on sale.








1972 - The last manned lunar flight, Apollo 17, crewed by Eugene Cernan, Ron Evans and Harrison Schmitt, returns to Earth.
1998 - Lewinsky scandal: The United States House of Representatives forwards articles I and III of impeachment against President Bill Clinton to the Senate.

Also born today:
1899 - Martin Luther King, Sr., 1902 - Sir Ralph Richardson, 1906 - Leonid Brezhnev, 1915 - Édith Piaf, 1920 - David Susskind, 1933 - Cicely Tyson, 1934 - Al Kaline, 1944 - Tim Reid, 1946 - Robert Urich, 1963 - Jennifer Beals, 1966 - Alberto Tomba, 1972 - Alyssa Milano and 1980 - Jake Gyllenhaal.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday December 20 is the 355th day of the year. There are 11 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*jackjage5698, snapster6, cremer, Travis haselton, Thomas0012, maxim07, Paul0013, Paul007, Ryan0014, kevinrey0, StephanieJ, Wenadam06, kinSuri, GailVernon03, kvnryn0, krstn3m1, samthaxx34, LeonardDHilleyII, daphne dangerlove and TaylorKnight.*_

On this day:
69 - Vespasian, formerly a general under Nero, enters Rome to claim the title of emperor.
1192 - Richard the Lion-Heart is imprisoned by Leopold V of Austria on his way home to England after signing a treaty with Saladin ending the Third crusade.
1803 - The Louisiana Purchase is completed at a ceremony in New Orleans.









1860 - South Carolina becomes the first state to attempt to secede from the United States.
1946 - The popular Christmas film It's a Wonderful Life is first released in New York City.

Also born today:
1833 - Dr Samuel A. Mudd, 1868 - Harvey Firestone, 1881 - Branch Rickey, 1898 - Irene Dunne, 1904 - Spud Davis, 1908 - Dennis Morgan, 1932 - John Hillerman, 1946 - John Spencer and 1952 - Jenny Agutter.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday December 21 is the 356th day of the year. There are 10 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*bosslady402, jackmearl, misterwilson, jackdane875, sara145, leo212moo, aneeburg, Reader1234, Kinbot, fayaz25, deemasfashion, Angelina Cabo, WFMeyer, shahin2, johnfdtaff, seattlegurl2, Angela Ackerman and Lynelle.*_

On this day:
1620 - William Bradford and the Mayflower Pilgrims land on what is now known as Plymouth Rock in Plymouth, Massachusetts.








1826 - American settlers in Nacogdoches, Mexican Texas, declare their independence, starting the Fredonian Rebellion.
1879 - World première of Henrik Ibsen's A Doll's House at the Royal Theatre in Copenhagen.
1937 - Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs, the world's first full-length animated feature, premieres at the Carthay Circle Theater.








1995 - The city of Bethlehem passes from Israeli to Palestinian control.

Also born today:
1118 - Thomas Becket, 1603 - Roger Williams, 1804 - Benjamin Disraeli, 1892 - Rebecca West, 1915 - Werner von Trapp, 1918 - Kurt Waldheim, 1922 - Paul Winchell, 1926 - Joe Paterno, 1935 - Phil Donahue, 1937 - Jane Fonda, 1940 - Frank Zappa, 1946 - Carl Wilson, 1948 - Samuel L. Jackson, 1954 - Chris Evert, 1955 - Jane Kaczmarek, 1957 - Ray Romano, 1959 - Florence Griffith Joyner, 1965 - Andy Dick, 1966 - Kiefer Sutherland and 1967 - Ervin Johnson.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday December 22 is the 357th day of the year. There are nine days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is the Winter solstice.

Happy Birthday to:
_*ladyknight33, Coral Moore, cntrykami, Tamika, stanghla, coke00, richardl, mmzcreates, jeanchan08, Ivone4, kelly12, authorguy, teosocrates, gregorymdz, blue1222, tinytoy, JKEP and sunflowerantics.*_

On this day:
1864 - Savannah, Georgia falls to General William Tecumseh Sherman.
1894 - The Dreyfus affair begins in France, when Alfred Dreyfus is wrongly convicted of treason.
1937 - The Lincoln Tunnel opens to traffic in New York City.








1964 - First flight of the SR-71 (Blackbird).








1965 - In the United Kingdom, a 70 mph speed limit is applied to all rural roads including motorways for the first time. Previously, there had been no speed limit.
1989 - Berlin's Brandenburg Gate re-opens after nearly 30 years, effectively ending the division of East and West Germany.
2010 - The repeal of the Don't Ask Don't Tell policy, is signed into law by President Barack Obama.

Also born today:
244 - Diocletian, 1696 - James Oglethorpe, 1858 - Giacomo Puccini, 1862 - Connie Mack, 1907 - Dame Peggy Ashcroft, 1912 - Lady Bird Johnson, 1915 - Barbara Billingsley, 1936 - Hector Elizondo, 1945 - Diane Sawyer, 1948 - Steve Garvey, 1949 - Maurice Gibb, 1949 - Robin Gibb, 1962 - Ralph Fiennes and 1989 - Jordin Sparks.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday December 23 is the 358th day of the year . There are eight days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*homecatmom, KindleJaneRRT, J.E.Johnson, saraaah09, kblesmis, umama, willalcala253, mersz, Andrewson, jlee745, compoundbow21, timothymdz, likeanne, nicolaepaul, johnhurt112, willardhoward, Katia Lief, Crissy, palmharborman and VixBarry.*_

On this day:
1783 - George Washington resigns as commander-in-chief of the Continental Army at the Maryland State House in Annapolis, Maryland.
1823 - A Visit from St. Nicholas, also known as The Night Before Christmas, is published anonymously.








1968 - The 82 sailors from the USS Pueblo are released after eleven months of internment in North Korea.

Also born today:
1777 - Tsar Alexander I of Russia, 1805 - Joseph Smith, Jr., 1918 - Helmut Schmidt, 1923 - James Stockdale, 1935 - Paul Hornung and 1946 - Susan Lucci.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday December 24 is the 359th day of the year. There are seven days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is Christmas Eve (but you know that).

Happy Birthday to:
_*ladynightshade, TCLuvs2read, Haolin, annesmiths, consumersdiscount, RainbowTiara, phillip5mccoy, Digitalgal, kennethj715, EveBrOnw68, ChaosDragon, Easy-Read and MommaWhiteCougar.*_

On this day:
1777 - Kiritimati, also called Christmas Island, is discovered by James Cook.
1814 - The Treaty of Ghent is signed ending the War of 1812.
1955 - NORAD Tracks Santa for the first time in what will become an annual Christmas Eve tradition.








1968 - Apollo Program: The crew of Apollo 8 enters into orbit around the Moon, becoming the first humans to do so. They performed 10 lunar orbits and broadcast live TV pictures that became the famous Christmas Eve Broadcast, one of the most watched programs in history.

Also born today:
1166 - King John of England, 1809 - Kit Carson, 1905 - Howard Hughes, 1910 - Fritz Leiber, 1922 - Ava Gardner, 1927 - Mary Higgins Clark, 1971 - Ricky Martin, 1973 - Stephenie Meyer and 1974 - Ryan Seacrest.


----------



## geoffthomas

Merry Christmas Everyone!

Tuesday December 25 is the 360th day of the year. There are six days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Happy Birthday to B-Kay.

Happy Birthday to:
_*B-Kay 1325, jesspark, RodgzK, thephantomsgirl, annaaa2, HenryMelton, zislingduran, Universal12, secure01, fsconsult12, actubmae12, clifford44, melbysam60, Jim NS3K, Damon Spaun, mitz2010, Kayte2010, Abdul Azeem, Lawrence7, jameslucas, jamesgarner80, EdGein, Kathleenpappas12, SCiofalo, Francis Xavier, KJunkie, KGupton, bobjoe177 and Ron Jockman.*_

On this day:
333 - Emperor Constantine the Great elevates his youngest son Constans to the rank of Caesar.
800 - Coronation of Charlemagne as Holy Roman Emperor, in Rome.
1066 - William the Conqueror is crowned king of England, at Westminster Abbey, London.
1776 - George Washington and the Continental Army cross the Delaware River to attack the Kingdom of Great Britain's Hessian mercenaries in Trenton, New Jersey.








1868 - U.S. President Andrew Johnson grants unconditional pardon to all Civil War Confederate soldiers.
1990 - The first successful trial run of the system which would become the World Wide Web.

Also born today:
1642 - Isaac Newton, 1757 - Benjamin Pierce, 1821 - Clara Barton, 1870 - Helena Rubinstein, 1884 - Evelyn Nesbit, 1887 - Conrad Hilton, 1890 - Robert Ripley, 1899 - Humphrey Bogart, 1908 - Quentin Crisp, 1918 - Anwar Sadat, 1924 - Rod Serling, 1927 - Nellie Fox, 1946 - Jimmy Buffett, 1948 - Barbara Mandrell, 1949 - Sissy Spacek, 1954 - Annie Lennox and 1971 - Dido.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday December 26 is the 361st day of the year. There are five days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is Boxing Day in Commonwealth countries; St. Stephen's Day (Western Christianity); Twelve Holy Days begin (Esoteric Christianity); Kwanzaa begins (United States).


Special Birthday wishes to tlshaw.

Happy Birthday to:
_*tlshaw *Padded Cell 511*, LuvzWDW, RangerXenos, CNDudley, moirapowell, jennallis, Spike Owen, belinda1, lisankumar, Sandra Cypress, Tiana56, Suzy Turner and darkanddreary.*_

On this day:
1776 - American Revolutionary War: The British are defeated in the Battle of Trenton.








1790 - Louis XVI of France gives his public assent to Civil Constitution of the Clergy during the French Revolution.
1792 - The final trial of Louis XVI of France begins in Paris.
1799 - Four thousand people attend George Washington's funeral where Henry Lee declares him as "first in war, first in peace and first in the hearts of his countrymen."
1871 - Gilbert and Sullivan collaborate for the first time, on their lost opera, Thespis
1898 - Marie and Pierre Curie announce the isolation of radium.
1966 - The first Kwanzaa is celebrated by Maulana Karenga, at Long Beach.
1982 - Time Magazine's Man of the Year is for the first time a non-human, the personal computer.

Also born today:
1716 - Thomas Gray, 1791 - Charles Babbage, 1837 - George Dewey, 1891 - Henry Miller, 1893 - Mao Zedong, 1914 - Richard Widmark, 1921 - Steve Allen, 1927 - Alan King, 1939 - Phil Spector and 1945 - John Walsh.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday December 27 is the 362nd day of the year. There are four days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Ignatius, luvkin, furnituredesign, michel700, noreenct90f, kenrob2000 and swrittenb.*_

On this day:
537 - The Hagia Sophia is completed.








1831 - Charles Darwin embarks on his journey aboard the HMS Beagle, during which he will begin to formulate the theory of evolution.
1922 - Japanese aircraft carrier Hōshō becomes the first purpose built aircraft carrier to be commissioned in the world.








1927 - Show Boat, considered to be the first true American musical, opens at the Ziegfeld Theatre on Broadway.
1932 - Radio City Music Hall opened in New York, New York.
1945 - The World Bank and International Monetary Fund are created with the signing of an agreement by 29 nations.
1978 - Spain becomes a democracy after 40 years of dictatorship.
1979 - The Soviet Union invades the Democratic Republic of Afghanistan.

Also born today:
1571 - Johannes Kepler, 1654 - Jacob Bernoulli, 1822 - Louis Pasteur, 1879 - Sydney Greenstreet, 1883 - Cyrus S. Eaton, 1901 - Marlene Dietrich, 1906 - Oscar Levant, 1939 - John Amos and 1943 - Cokie Roberts.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday December 28 is the 363rd day of the year . There are three days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*jvarga77, kevinkoitz, macandmacinteriors, sunfiregirl, Derekdunc, williamnee, Clark44, Faith, klkoitz, Skurken, ScottPhillipsNM, CarbonLegends, Mr_Rice, jgolden83 and MerlinsMuse.*_

On this day:
1065 - Westminster Abbey is consecrated.








1612 - Galileo Galilei becomes the first astronomer to observe the planet Neptune.
1835 - Osceola leads his Seminole warriors in Florida into the Second Seminole War against the United States Army.
1846 - Iowa is admitted as the 29th U.S. state.
1895 - Wilhelm Röntgen publishes a paper detailing his discovery of a new type of radiation, which later will be known as x-rays.
1945 - The United States Congress officially recognizes the Pledge of Allegiance.
1973 - The Endangered Species Act is passed in the United States.
2000 - U.S. retail giant Montgomery Ward announces it is going out of business after 128 years.

Also born today:
1856 - Woodrow Wilson, 1879 - Billy Mitchell, 1902 - Mortimer Adler, 1903 - Earl Hines, 1903 - John von Neumann, 1905 - Cliff Arquette, 1922 - Stan Lee, 1934 - Dame Maggie Smith, 1954 - Denzel Washington, 1978 - John Legend and 1981 - Sienna Miller.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday December 29 is the 364th day of the year. There are two days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Silerae, Christinac130, neilcrab, Ella104, Mark Adair, Stanley29, Joleene Naylor, NickCole, Androwilliam, John Zunski, SaraThacker, RobertY, NicholasAndrews, EmmLLore, Tutormonster, openbooksociety, Lori_Perry, BorisTheKindle, Mary K. Norris and R R Vaz.*_
On this day:
1170 - Thomas Becket, Archbishop of Canterbury, is assassinated inside Canterbury Cathedral by followers of King Henry II.








1813 - British soldiers burn Buffalo, New York during the War of 1812.
1835 - The Treaty of New Echota is signed, ceding all the lands of the Cherokee east of the Mississippi River to the United States.
1845 - In accordance with International Boundary delimitation, U.S.A annexes the Mexican state of Texas, following the Manifest Destiny doctrine. The Republic of Texas, which had been independent since the Texas Revolution of 1836, is thereupon admitted as the 28th U.S. state.
1851 - The first American YMCA opens in Boston, Massachusetts.
1911 - Sun Yat-sen becomes the provisional President of the Republic of China.
1939 - First flight of the Consolidated B-24 Liberator.








1997 - Hong Kong begins to kill all the nation's 1.25 million chickens to stop the spread of a potentially deadly influenza strain.

Also born today:
1721 - Madame de Pompadour, 1800 - Charles Goodyear, 1808 - Andrew Johnson, 
1809 - William Ewart Gladstone, 1920 - Viveca Lindfors, 1936 - Mary Tyler Moore, 1938 - Jon Voight, 1946 - Marianne Faithfull, 1947 - Ted Danson and 1972 - Jude Law.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday December 30 is the 365th day of the year. There is one day remaining until the end of the year.

Special wishes to 4Katie.

Happy Birthday to:
_*4Katie, jefftessin, matt183, Enid Wilson, ZankerH, Sayuri, swtpea, Library4Science, Christine Murray, RSchiver and ZacharyBonelli.*_

On this day:
1460 - Wars of the Roses: Battle of Wakefield.
1816 - The Treaty of St. Louis is proclaimed.
1853 - Gadsden Purchase: The United States buys land from Mexico to facilitate railroad building in the Southwest.
1922 - The Union of Soviet Socialist Republics is formed.
1924 - Edwin Hubble announces the existence of other galaxies.








1948 - The Cole Porter Broadway musical, Kiss Me, Kate (1,077 performances), opens at the New Century Theatre and becomes the first show to win the Best Musical Tony Award.

Also born today:
39 - Titus, 1865 - Rudyard Kipling, 1873 - Al Smith, 1884 - Hideki Tojo, 1911 - Jeanette Nolan, 1914 - Bert Parks, 1920 - Jack Lord, 1928 - Bo Diddley, 1931 - Skeeter Davis, 1934 - Del Shannon, 1934 - Russ Tamblyn, 1935 - Sandy Koufax, 1941 - Mel Renfro, 1942 - Michael Nesmith, 1945 - Davy Jones, 1947 - Michael Burns, 1953 - Meredith Vieira, 1957 - Matt Lauer, 1959 - Tracey Ullman, 1975 - Tiger Woods, 1977 - Laila Ali and 1984 - LeBron James.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday December 31 is the 366th day of the year. It is widely known as New Year's Eve since the following day is New Year's Day. It is the last day of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*gigglebox1231, nokegchris, eldereno, davidhall, MindMoviesReview, steph300418, alyna3656, katelyn5895, Mark39, Dorothy3, David A Todd, Plotspider, reakelf, nmstacey, fairkatrina, KathrynYAFR, Juanny and doctortom6.*_

On this day:
1225 - The Ly Dynasty of Vietnam ends after 216 years by the enthronement of the boy emperor Tran Thai Tong.
1600 - The British East India Company is chartered.
1759 - Arthur Guinness signs a 9,000 year lease at £45 per annum and starts brewing Guinness.








1879 - Thomas Edison demonstrates incandescent lighting to the public for the first time, in Menlo Park, New Jersey.
1907 - The first New Year's Eve celebration is held in Times Square (then known as Longacre Square) in New York, New York.








1999 - The United States Government hands control of the Panama Canal to Panama.

Also born today:
1491 - Jacques Cartier, 1738 - Charles Cornwallis, 1815 - George Meade, 1869 - Henri Matisse, 1878 - Elizabeth Arden, 1880 - George C. Marshall, 1909 - Jonah Jones, 1937 - Sir Anthony Hopkins, 1941 - Sarah Miles, 1943 - John Denver, 1943 - Sir Ben Kingsley, 1945 - Diane von Fürstenberg, 1948 - Donna Summer, 1958 - Bebe Neuwirth, 1959 - Val Kilmer, 1965 - Nicholas Sparks and 1977 - Donald Trump Jr.,


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday January 1 is the first day of the year. There are 364 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
wilderf353, frojazz, das001, MartinaKimballaw97, josephsanchez42, genealogy, [email protected], FaTaLiT33, lindsaymeadows85, fountain, kvska, lynnstewart79, mortgagesaver2010, cuterachel25, craigpierce09, Xanchez, Mark123, roselienhurst314, jonescowley, hushjay, lbenjamine99, reselling, fred.light52, gotboatsforsale, officefurniture, wig555, woodlands123, goldcoast555, albertmax, surfing1234, vidhi66, emilycooper, language1234, dumyhope, agile111, surflessons123, driving123, jeffhardy45, michaelcollins05, scrum555, williamjackson, patricaconetta, lessons999, surf888, Jareds09, Izzym34, miltowilliams, Samantha0954, speedyhostuk, andersonjames764, Ashly91, Erica94, jacbpre, sumonmia99, John F. Blair, Publisher, poulsmit, Evan77, tool555, Lauren85, bellgets99, britn333, Sofia14, hotelsballina, Owen87, johnybosco, camerasspy, marypatricia85, Jairo543, Kaithlien, bentenison, wadecolvin, lindayoung88, Joseph9870, Christopher09, TomBoy, Kimberly09, Ruth091, Carol091, Patricia091, lily20, Susan877, Mary8776, frankbourne, Michelle092, mathewmacoy, Jennifer877, colebrian70, Kasandra8879, Monique8879, chrisperkins, ChriSWhite456, Sharon8879, anycreditmortgagebiz, sharonmichelle85, millerstone, marinaanael, SheenaMak, rosejanice1985, camilla22, vidic12, anneteak7, LocalSEO, michaelbruce, stevewagh35, jacobpaul12, terreymackliod17, jesseryder40, kevinpieterson64, calla90, cablesleeving, dawnklemmeross, jefflock79, Sacramento, JarredDoueal, johnallwin (32), ariel201 (27), fannyryan (33), markjackson (32), seiwin90 (37), lukeluis82 (27), davidben (32), sheron (32), p261i9kb (24), alexgusak (27), p161i8ig (24), p161i8in (24), adampgreen01 (37), katiebrks (27), p25s7ntl (24), SheenaMak2 (27), cherrysy11 (24), amerol90 (42), ciebron90 (37), p15s6otv (24), johnmarina57 (32), moneymaking (32), mycandyshop (24), Mark12a (30), andaekatchi (32), p161i8im (24), jonranes (32), chansi90 (42), tomjackson345 (23), merand90 (32), johnreyn (32), brianclary (33), koena1 (23), lawren90 (32), smp20101 (44), jonraek (32), barme90 (32), tonyraig (32), phillyoffice (24), marichuy90 (32), joelgray12a (30), GibbyWriteNow (37), lindawilliams (33), williamturner90 (32), bettinablair (31), whitejohn80 (32), merroe90 (37), zhsimpson (2, renche90 (37), thesmokebot001 (27), simone90 (37), thesmokebot002 (27), wysdon12 (37), Lauralee (29), KathrynLStewart (27), betooney (32), jurisang22 (24), brycel90 (32), Syversen12a (30), GrayJoel44a (30), micheljane88 (32), WendyNixon (32), Amandalocke (24), kBrain (42), amaryllisamber (31), zencue11 (24), hermiemartin (32), wendypoe11 (24), ariesuy11 (24), annibelle (32), markjoseph (32), jayrpao (32), raesy11 (24), trishyu11 (24), yenpoe11 (24), ulytan11 (24), robklein76 (32), clare12a (30), lanawhitenburg (33), StatueGirl (21), henryrieter (32), chevelle12a (30), brendan12a (30), wenzel12a (30), Earlajoy25 (25), channelchristian (31), fclent14 (32), MarkAnelka1 (27), woodscole969 (37), parkergeorge68 (32), applememory22 (24), warmvents11 (24), Macram25 (24), Saankar Roy (33), christmashampers11 (24), hampers11 (24), tedtully1 (30), sellgold25 (24), rebeccavirginia (33), CatherineGibson (30), brendaamy (33), designer29 (24), charmcharmaine (32), bradpitee3 (23), platinum25 (24), christmashams11 (24), opsychics25 (24), Watches26 (24), kratomextract (24), RealEstate12 (24), lisaborton8 (32), AustinaLocas (24), tarah1437 (27), Printer25 (24), payne47 (42), robot_kit (24), willemseank (25), cook4411 (32), larrymells88 (92), Mallorca25 (24), bradleejack79 (33), madoka123 (32), achille25 (24), loseweighttips (42), k_parties (24), collinsrichard03 (25), Tony220 (25), biz_phone32 (24), locksmithtoday (24), yellowbells (20), cococreek11 (24), aventlock (24), dwarven123 (32), JamesS25Johns (32), tony223 (37), bcash_21 (24), deborahlacey7 (31), atlantislock (24), squatracks (42), Dee84JamesS (32), Michael09 (37), entertainmentlaw (42), terirollins (27), maikbd4 (32), healthcareteam (32), markhogan (33), AlasterDonald (24), aliciadwyer (52), huntso7 (24), MertinaAngel (25), blackfri42 (24), budotz30 (32), whitewillow (21), JohnKarmila (25), ClarakAnderson (25), espy30 (32), Diam205 (33), guesspattinson (33), DonateCar (42), skechershape-up (25), kajabi (37), jewelfakhrul (32), alanbsturdivant (22), Urban_1 (45), caworkers (37), achilles54 (22), mrkndrws (33), bagginssharpei (32), joliette02 (23), wohmallorca_21 (24), sharperlucille198 (33), mindawilliams (33), voicesticker (42), madsimson11 (24), perter-123 (24), aagjeaaiza (52), susanajolia (27), jefaking (22), chix21 (22), joannapeter28 (32), AirbrushMakeup (42), janettecastillo8 (33), rheanna (23), Ceedwashingmon1 (51), sarabd02 (27), marklopes84 (34), Lukasz (42), hervelegersale (25), fjew21 (22), aurin15 (22), moniradottogori (22), lebron06 (34), jakobusnel (33), Partner25 (22), carolinetimms2 (32), sonyajareen (25), kenoliver (33), freeme (22), andyahonda (22), pedroleo (33), haley_cute18 (23), rubitukmo (21), DavidCallison35 (26), alexmorgan (32), Zell (111), facelucky (25), vinico (29), shainarichmond (36), MMullin (44), Peterson (37), mian iqbal (32), vpurcell (32), newjonson (24), jamesrobert35 (26), mymerlinphone1 (31), gabrielkanes (47), newrogjons (22), isabelwoodsse (30), Nicole Reed (24), bivanjonior (32), ester_6 (30), Sabbrine23 (22), vogue (25), crisulastafida33 (34), rubelrafiali (22), erlindahaye (31), roxannaspeas (31), lroberts1 (33), davmartin (33), carluz (33), garyank (33), queenspark23 (32), winstonchurchill68 (32), paulineh175 (32), ronidi (25), jhonbonnai (26), modonkumarray (22), maryleewilliams36 (37), malindalinzey (31), benyjenny (29), muktapalsen (22), oraliamalcomb (31), Mikey30 (37), aleciahoefle (31), dalialangel (31), jenine24 (26), ericbevan52 (32), honsth12 (22), santo (25), naplesflorida (42), marcoisland (42), AlternativeDating (26), iuenbxk7hdfy (27), DinaBergen46 (21), safin (25), tomwhitehouse (42), suchondason (22), jill12 (22), espiniards30 (32), mili17bosu (24), kyuminyang (23), carforcash (42), zjma1 (32), mankos (25), djrafi (24), jasmine24 (26), marky30 (32), donnieanderson88 (32), jemmysidons6 (26), Zeus Morley (32), fegursonj (42), djaktar (22), Kimberly2011, angelbubbles33 (42), Jamlaws40 (37), corporateteam (27), jhon420peter (24), vannesa.olsen (21), rudysaleh (33), joelescol (33), simarandas (24), tomasalva2010 (32), mahin (25), estherphan (37), gabbaparty (22), ipodheadphones88 (24), jennelyn23 (24), kamrul2011 (30), javariajee (22), timdevon (37), hidee12 (22), janine001 (24), ranajomadar (22), samuelmccas23 (25), WebServices (42), billpradyss (26), nancybetty (27), jefferytana23 (25), shamebou (22), Redde1 (32), mariaalex48 (34), smellsgood (32), brithirani (22), h45kraimer (31), brandythielen03 (32), equinet (42), mitchearmst23 (25), shaneBrooke (32), jpearl234 (25), seoPro001 (32), Rickporter1 (33), Esppe30 (32), pearl56 (25), erichhines (33), rachelt01 (32), Xdonzei (31), timherbst (33), michaegibbo23 (25), sbcoupon (42), flameb01 (32), sumitraroy (33), jennifer.52 (23), fotoandernson (22), peter083 (29), johnmason (26), bonniebird (37), Steve Waugh (30), lauraries (42), heatheseibe24 (25), cpetrainingonline (2, omorgulmenon (22), debbigause23 (25), angellafross (22), lilyrich (33), novice (29), bobbycannavale9 (26), vincent023 (25), chulbole11 (23), brandonosk (25), iangold (33), MarieOakes (25), gixjbgk04 (24), SamanthaAKelso (32), johnmay (33), rossgold (33), brandon02 (27), CherylSchwartz (25), dunbeach3g (22), ccedricaccardenas (54), Odenfaith (31), beatrice98 (27), aljhonJR (20), Charenn29 (23), Natuche254 (22), jhana (24), nick_kamrul (32), lucycury (33), SmilePolice01 (32), kamrul_andy (32), washington (33), SheilaBraun (22), kamrul_thomas1 (32), Zircon524 (32), dreamboy (25), jdlandry8 (37), jfnezxm10 (24), julybiro (22), blankenau01 (27), Webdesigners21 (3, tedbaerlaw (42), willsonsking (22), jewellefrost (22), laraross (33), ryanmars (33), iangives (33), avast89i (24), savemall30 (24), henri001 (27), cqaebvi12 (24), Comedown (22), nilloskor (22), mariagonzalez1963 (49), billhaderss424 (26), charlie18 (27), Katherine Pine (25), Taylor2010 (32), Subrotaroy (52), oblwjkf13 (24), Senjophic (26), dsxcqox14 (24), vtxzmmz14 (24), baniroy (33), aoxlsyp15 (24), palobot01 (24), polotops27 (27), elton7894 (26), uksohelmiah (24), nxibnuo16 (24), tinacomb (33), lotamongastor (22), BillyLewis7 (32), Killoa24 (22), toneyhedrix (31), Brock21 (22), dshbkod18 (24), fritzterri (37), Glaiza24 (22), Jason Blacker (42), byroniczero (32), kchughez (51), Paramahamsa Nithyananda (34), charles227 (35), Asianescort1 (32) and Andy Frost, Nickmiles74, linda2012, debbanerjee, ErneLockh, jc1234, LTucker and emett2607.

Wow.

On this day:
45 BC - The Julian calendar takes effect for the first time.
42 BC - The Roman Senate posthumously deifies Julius Caesar
1700 - Russia begins using the Anno Domini era and no longer uses the Anno Mundi era of the Byzantine Empire.
1772 - The first traveler's cheques, which can be used in 90 European cities, go on sale in London.
1800 - The Dutch East India Company is dissolved.
1804 - French rule ends in Haiti. Haiti becomes the first black republic and second independent country on the North America after the U.S.
1833 - The United Kingdom claims sovereignty over the Falkland Islands.
1863 - American Civil War: The Emancipation Proclamation takes effect in Confederate territory.
1880 - Ferdinand de Lesseps begins French construction of the Panama Canal.








1890 - The Tournament of Roses Parade in Pasadena, California, is first held.
1902 - The first American college football bowl game, the Rose Bowl between Michigan and Stanford, is held in Pasadena.
1908 - For the first time, a ball is dropped in New York City's Times Square to signify the start of the New Year at midnight.
1971 - Cigarette advertisements are banned on American television.
1983 - The ARPANET officially changes to using the Internet Protocol, creating the Internet.
1994 - The North American Free Trade Agreement comes into effect.

Also born today:
1449 - Lorenzo de' Medici, 1735 - Paul Revere, 1745 - Anthony Wayne, 1752 - Betsy Ross, 1879 - E. M. Forster, 1889 - Charles Bickford, 1895 - J. Edgar Hoover, 1900 - Xavier Cugat, 1909 - Dana Andrews, 1911 - Hank Greenberg, 1912 - Kim Philby, 1919 - Rocky Graziano, 1919 - J. D. Salinger, 1938 - Frank Langella and 1980 - Elin Nordegren.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday January 2 is the second day of the year in the Gregorian calendar. There are 363 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*R, bsanford1965, mariatilley, davidsmith, rhondas, Gary Kiernan, lisahagerty, hawalima, kpang97, KendraBalow, alvin000, ecaggiani, kenandrea123, margold7, nautgan, bulatik123, paulieciarra, MelissaF, miles104, jojonglopez12, ika2727, Teddy30, david21delacruz, karen_1, januarywork, rai90, Mattwright313, Zackery Arbela, kylien02, thejosh86, medicalCorner, chriesbob6354, johan04, johndevin77, AidenAaron56, robertbrown0201, MichaelMiller515, JosephLewis515, GeorgeLopez515, alexconnor29, matthewchase32, Snith2849, bridget14, cherylwills, koleanrick, BarrettAnson55, BennetBeverly55, darkscrybe, Melanie13 and Glendon Cameron.*_

On this day:
366 - The Alamanni cross the frozen Rhine River in large numbers, invading the Roman Empire.
1492 - Reconquista: the emirate of Granada, the last Moorish stronghold in Spain, surrenders








1788 - Georgia becomes the fourth state to ratify the United States Constitution
1900 - John Hay announces the Open Door Policy to promote trade with China.
1959 - Luna 1, the first spacecraft to reach the vicinity of the Moon and to orbit the Sun, is launched by the Soviet Union
2004 - Stardust successfully flies past Comet Wild 2, collecting samples that are returned to Earth.

Also born today:
1909 - Barry M. Goldwater, 1920 - Isaac Asimov, 1930 - Julius La Rosa, 1936 - Roger Miller, 1940 - Jim Bakker, 1942 - Dennis Hastert, 1947 - Calvin Hill, 1947 - David Shapiro, 1967 - Tia Carrere, 1968 - Cuba Gooding, Jr., 1969 - Christy Turlington, 1971 - Taye Diggs, 1978 - Karina Smirnoff and 1983 - Kate Bosworth.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday January 3 is the third day of the year. There are 362 days remaining until the end of this year. The Perihelion, the point in the year when the Earth is closest to the Sun, occurs around this date.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Anne, epi10mg, geoffthomas, LADennis, timoran, gordentelman, justinmorgan2, kennethtimson, AMelMelhado, Winter9, BudFirst, budfirst1967, andrew, Diane Toombs, andrew13, barcelona345, pompeyblue, usman1, Able30, mikaellah19, chabblitte20, teddybear1980, tananame, kylahmichelle03, Clydellelior0375, JamesHutchings, blackmore65, welson05, daven88, bautroixanh010 and scottscott.*_

On this day:
1431 - Joan of Arc is handed over to Bishop Pierre Cauchon.
1496 - Leonardo da Vinci unsuccessfully tests a flying machine.








1521 - Pope Leo X excommunicates Martin Luther in the papal bull Decet Romanum Pontificem.
1777 - American general George Washington defeats British general Charles Cornwallis at the Battle of Princeton.
1823 - Stephen F. Austin receives a grant of land in Texas from the government of Mexico.
1870 - The construction of the Brooklyn Bridge begins.








1938 - The March of Dimes is established by President Franklin D. Roosevelt.
1947 - Proceedings of the U.S. Congress are televised for the first time.
1953 - Frances P. Bolton and her son, Oliver from Ohio, become the first mother and son to serve simultaneously in the U.S. Congress.
1957 - The Hamilton Watch Company introduces the first electric watch.
1959 - Alaska is admitted as the 49th U.S. state.
1977 - Apple Computer is incorporated.
1996 - The Motorola StarTAC, the first flip phone and one of the first mobile phones to gain widespread consumer adoption, goes on sale.

Also born today:
106 BC - Cicero, 1840 - Father Damien, 1892 - J. R. R. Tolkien, 1894 - ZaSu Pitts, 1905 - Ray Milland, 1909 - Victor Borge, 1916 - Betty Furness, 1921 - John Russell, 1923 - Hank Stram, 1926 - W. Michael Blumenthal, 1926 - George Martin, 1932 - Dabney Coleman, 1939 - Bobby Hull, 1946 - John Paul Jones, 1950 - Victoria Principal, 1956 - Mel Gibson and 1981 - Eli Manning.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Happy Birthday, Geoff. Have a great day.


----------



## intinst

OK, I'm still catching up from all that life can give you...

1/3/13
Due to popular demand!( Because it's Geoff Thomas Day)
Welcome to the Margaritaville edition  of the Happy Birthday Thread!








We are having a Party! 
With Sparklers! Confetti!
















 Margaritas! Chocolate cake! 















Hope everyone has a Wonderful Day!
(It's no-guilt margaritas and cake!)​


----------



## intinst

1/3/13
Anne, epi10mg, LADennis, timoran, gordentelman, justinmorgan2, kennethtimson, AMelMelhado, 
Winter9, BudFirst, budfirst1967, andrew, Diane Toombs, andrew13, barcelona345, pompeyblue, 
usman1, Able30, mikaellah19, chabblitte20, teddybear1980, tananame, kylahmichelle03, 
Clydellelior0375, JamesHutchings, blackmore65, welson05, daven88, bautroixanh010 & scottscott.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thank you Intinst - you remembered my party mantra!


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday January 4 is the fourth day of the year. There are 361 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*jeffjackson2, Library Chick, john15small, Maria777, basserman, dariansk9, Del, soesposito, glescneda, wsgager, Jae, villacamelot2, CarolineTompkins, TristramLaRoche, John Waylon, Jackie41, DMH, BJMorgan and gda.*_

On this day:
871 - Ethelred of Wessex fights, and is defeated by, a Danish invasion army.
1847 - Samuel Colt sells his first revolver pistol to the United States government.








1865 - The New York Stock Exchange opens its first permanent headquarters at 10-12 Broad near Wall Street in New York, New York.
1896 - Utah is admitted as the 45th U.S. state.
1948 - Burma gains its independence from the United Kingdom.
1974 - United States President Richard Nixon refuses to hand over materials subpoenaed by the Senate Watergate Committee.
1999 - Former professional wrestler Jesse Ventura is sworn in as governor of Minnesota.

Also born today:
1785 - Jacob Grimm, 1809 - Louis Braille, 1896 - Everett Dirksen, 1920 - William Colby, 1930 - Don Shula, 1935 - Floyd Patterson, 1941 - Maureen Reagan and 1965 - Julia Ormond.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday January 5 is the fifth day of the year in the Gregorian calendar. There are 360 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*joshmcmains, Concrete Queen, dcatcher211, saraaah100, Basilius, euniceaustin5, Hillary, steveburg, gilmark40, hskiba20, dharvey7963, kookoo88, krysel24, Mike09, Sumonkar7, Ronikar7, Dentalside01, alexis26, torresdylan48, extraearn, norence35, johnhornor, Rocinante, yourkrishna, derekcpower and BeeTee-Ess.*_

On this day:
1759 - George Washington marries Martha Dandridge Custis.
1846 - The United States House of Representatives votes to stop sharing the Oregon Territory with the United Kingdom.
1895 - French army officer Alfred Dreyfus is stripped of his rank and sentenced to life imprisonment on Devil's Island.
1914 - The Ford Motor Company announces an eight-hour workday and a minimum wage of $5 for a day's labor.
1925 - Nellie Tayloe Ross of Wyoming becomes the first female governor in the United States.
1972 - U.S. President Richard Nixon orders the development of a Space Shuttle program.









Also born today:
1592 - Shah Jahan, Mughal Emperor of India, 1778 - Zebulon Pike, 1876 - Konrad Adenauer, 1904 - Jeane Dixon, 1914 - George Reeves, 1917 - Jane Wyman, 1928 - Walter Mondale, 1931 - Alvin Ailey, 1931 - Robert Duvall, 1946 - Diane Keaton, 1947 - Mercury Morris, 1953 - George Tenet, 1968 - Carrie Ann Inaba, 1975 - Bradley Cooper and 1978 - January Jones.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday January 6 is the sixth day of the year in the Gregorian calendar. There are 359 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Nathan Anderson, altworld, louisesmith0185, Nicole85, Jesse0185, brigs0188, dory0188, olivasc11, Scott Neumyer, allysa05, natural06, ianwoods, Brianfre, kaleigh002, donna16, Diamond31, dailybread2012 and FrankColes.*_

On this day:
1492 - Ferdinand and Isabella The Catholic Monarchs complete the conquest of Granada.
1540 - King Henry VIII of England marries Anne of Cleves.
1893 - The Washington National Cathedral is chartered by Congress. 








1912 - New Mexico is admitted as the 47th U.S. state.
1929 - Mother Teresa arrives in Calcutta, India to begin her work among India's poorest and sick people.
1994 - Nancy Kerrigan is clubbed on the knee at the U.S. Figure Skating Championships in Detroit, Michigan.

Also born today:
1412 - Joan of Arc, 1878 - Carl Sandburg, 1880 - Tom Mix, 1882 - Sam Rayburn, 1912 - Danny Thomas, 1913 - Loretta Young, 1920 - Sun Myung Moon, 1921 - Cary Middlecoff, 1924 - Earl Scruggs, 1925 - John DeLorean, 1926 - Mickey Hargitay, 1928 - Capucine, 1937 - Lou Holtz and 1960 - Howie Long.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday January 7 is the seventh day of the year in the Gregorian calendar. There are 358 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Sad Puppy, Micdiddy, jenelynjager, BritishH, arnold77, william070, davidswendell23, Mycopsycho, Adam Meyers, BrandonJay21, JackTackett, june1781 and ecoverqueen.*_

On this day:
1558 - France takes Calais, the last continental possession of England.
1608 - Fire destroys Jamestown, Virginia.
1954 - The first public demonstration of a machine translation system, is held in New York at the head office of IBM.
1980 - President Jimmy Carter authorizes legislation giving $1.5 billion in loans to bail out the Chrysler Corporation.
1990 - The interior of the Leaning Tower of Pisa is closed to the public because of safety concerns.









Also born today:
1800 - Millard Fillmore, 1911 - Butterfly McQueen, 1929 - Terry Moore, 1948 - Kenny Loggins, 1950 - Erin Gray and 1964 - Nicolas Cage.


----------



## intinst

11/7/13
Sad Puppy, Micdiddy, jenelynjager, BritishH, arnold77, 
william070, davidswendell23, Mycopsycho, Adam Meyers, 
BrandonJay21, JackTackett, june1781 & ecoverqueen
Hope you can survive it
Happy Birthday, All!


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday January 8 is the eighth day of the year. There are 357 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*jdeatsch, B.J. Keeton, boris190, alfred10, belizev97, robertclack, Yumiko9c08 and aniaahlborn.*_

On this day:
871 - Alfred the Great leads a West Saxon army to repel an invasion by Danelaw Vikings.
1790 - George Washington delivers the first State of the Union address in New York, New York.
1835 - The United States national debt is 0 for the only time.
1889 - Herman Hollerith is issued US patent #395,791 for the 'Art of Applying Statistics' - his punched card calculator.















1964 - President Lyndon B. Johnson declares a "War on Poverty" in the United States.
1982 - The break up of AT&T: AT&T agrees to divest itself of twenty-two subdivisions.

Also born today:
1735 - John Carroll, 1786 - Nicholas Biddle, 1821 - James Longstreet, 1830 - Hans von Bülow, 1862 - Frank Nelson Doubleday, 1909 - Evelyn Wood, 1911 - Gypsy Rose Lee, 1923 - Larry Storch, 1926 - Soupy Sales, 1933 - Charles Osgood, 1935 - Elvis Presley, 1941 - Boris Vallejo, 1942 - Stephen Hawking, 1944 - Terry Brooks and 1947 - David Bowie.


----------



## intinst

1/8/12
jdeatsch, B.J. Keeton, boris190, alfred10, 
belizev97, robertclack, Yumiko9c08 & aniaahlborn
Happy Birthday!
I'm sure your friends won't leave you hanging like this


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday January 9 is the ninth day of the year. There are 356 days remaining until the end of this year.

Special birthday wishes to DH Duane (aka kadac00) - Andra's Dear Husband (DH).

Happy Birthday to:
_*KindleGirl, StarbucksAddict, richardson, Guglielmo da Baskerville, gibsbloom1, BlondeStylus, ScotMidton, SLauren, MrLuke, Antgldstone and Sharlay.*_

On this day:
1349 - The Jewish population of Basel, Switzerland, believed by the residents to be the cause of the ongoing Black Death, is rounded up and incinerated.
1760 - Afghans defeat Marathas in the Battle of Barari Ghat.
1788 - Connecticut becomes the fifth state to be admitted to the United States.
1960 - President of Egypt Gamal Abdel Nasser opens construction on the Aswan Dam by detonating ten tons of dynamite to demolish twenty tons of granite on the east bank of the Nile.








2007 - Apple CEO Steve Jobs unveils the first IPhone (original).

Also born today:
1773 - Cassandra Austen, 1890 - Karel Čapek, 1898 - Gracie Fields, 1913 - Richard Nixon, 1915 - Fernando Lamas, 1925 - Lee Van Cleef, 1931 - Algis Budrys, 1933 - Wilbur Smith, 1934 - Bart Starr, 1935 - Bob Denver, 1939 - Susannah York, 1941 - Joan Baez, 1944 - Jimmy Page, 1982 - Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge,


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday January 10 is the 10th day of the year. There are 355 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:_*
DottyG, rossy, bloodtamer, sweetmorell4, arthurfox825, dariansk, elainerendon, rhythmlife19, angelicag93, Georgegaen, ueana12,diantha77, corey97, HayaShamsi, emalvick, zethan89, acheek12, maurest12, meclovers20, vacat90, dvdrn0, MaryKiase, eandross01, jsohn,Hank Aaron, vinoes01, Dave Barry, plastre01, phillis97, allysje01, Jayniepanda, Dannychad, Jennies, shanshan369, Alicia, Azziana, biancapark20,francho18, johnhenlar08, placeitsocial11, Marga, speakerchris89, EllaRose, kabubi, booknerd, Amy Bradley, Aaron Scott and alexfroach.*_

On this day:
49 BC - Julius Caesar crosses the Rubicon, signaling the start of civil war.
1776 - Thomas Paine publishes Common Sense.
1810 - Napoleon Bonaparte divorces his first wife Joséphine.
1870 - John D. Rockefeller incorporates Standard Oil.
1920 - The Treaty of Versailles takes effect, officially ending World War I.
1927 - Fritz Lang's futuristic film Metropolis is released in Germany.








1946 - The United States Army Signal Corps successfully conducts Project Diana, bouncing radio waves off the moon and receiving the reflected signals.

Also born today:
1738 - Ethan Allen, 1843 - Frank James, 1904 - Ray Bolger, 1908 - Paul Henreid, 1927 - Gisele MacKenzie, 1927 - Johnnie Ray, 1930 - Roy Edward Disney, 1938 - Donald Knuth, 1939 - Sal Mineo, 1943 - Jim Croce, 1944 - Frank Sinatra, Jr., 1945 - Rod Stewart, 1949 - George Foreman, 1949 - Linda Lovelace and 1953 - Pat Benatar.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday January 11 is the 11th day of the year. There are 354 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:_*
Kindling is Kool, harfner, sabrinasumsion, Daniel Evans, lincoln190, addison97, vancen09, dylan95, Bowen, green00, harvson125, robertsonwendy2, Elenadc, Spinneyhead, Landers30, beliz90, rheanne92, kevinlim12, TeenageReader14, cynhtia.boyd, lisabruce11, winnies11, landlordfurniture, cynthia.hope20, ariana.brewer20, paulinosk11, grace.smith1992, psychobob, Quanah, tgahan, Andrew Dzeguze, jkachuba and keddy.*_

On this day:
630 - Muhammad leads an army of 10,000 to conquer Mecca.
1693 - Mount Etna erupts in Sicily, Italy. A powerful earthquake destroys parts of Sicily and Malta.
1908 - Grand Canyon National Monument is created.








1922 - First use of insulin to treat diabetes in a human patient.
1935 - Amelia Earhart becomes the first person to fly solo from Hawaii to California.
1972 - East Pakistan renames itself Bangladesh.

Also born today:
1755 - Alexander Hamilton, 1807 - Ezra Cornell, 1923 - Carroll Shelby, 1925 - Grant Tinker, 1930 - Rod Taylor, 1942 - Clarence Clemons, 1946 - Naomi Judd, 1952 - Diana Gabaldon and 1971 - Mary J. Blige.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday January 12 is the 12th day of the year. There are 353 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:_*
MCJames, pabozem, mebsers, adamjames, wlarken, alxbrite, ckiley505, taylor, carver190, mscott4594, ghagith89, sophie44, Gemmert21, gdaniel90, rieste90, thjibril90, renseh26, ronsae89, thurstanc89, tevorg89, alfranc01, gareithe01, layne01, leyne09, laine09, Janeen, Obetha6, liza_hicks, ashleymills20, starfall12, jtshelnutt, jacobluis13, Lorena5 and Emily Ryan-Davis.*_

On this day:
1777 - Mission Santa Clara de Asís is founded in what is now Santa Clara, California.








1866 - The Royal Aeronautical Society is formed in London.
1915 - The United States House of Representatives rejects a proposal to give women the right to vote.
1959 - The Caves of Nerja are rediscovered in Spain.
1998 - Nineteen European nations agree to forbid human cloning.

Also born today:
1737 - John Hancock, 1856 - John Singer Sargent, 1876 - Jack London, 1893 - Hermann Göring, 1905 - Tex Ritter, 1917 - Maharishi Mahesh Yogi, 1926 - Ray Price, 1930 - Glenn Yarborough, 1944 - Joe Frazier, 1948 - Anthony Andrews, 1951 - Kirstie Alley, 1951 - Rush Limbaugh, 1954 - Howard Stern, 1958 - Christiane Amanpour, 1960 - Oliver Platt, 1964 - Jeff Bezos, 








and 1968 - Heather Mills.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday January 13 is the 13th day of the year. There are 352 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*quickfics, Adriane, brendon, RamTheHammer, William Woodall, LilGirl, IceJello, hannahbury, jlincoln2584, jclifford232, ACNewt, Christy011329, poole.cindy, juliane5, L.T. Ryan and Eddie-Lee.  * _

On this day:
1733 - James Oglethorpe and 130 colonists arrive in Charleston, South Carolina.
1842 - Dr. William Brydon, a surgeon in the British East India Company Army during the First Anglo-Afghan War, becomes famous for being the sole survivor of an army of 4,500 men and 12,000 camp followers when he reaches the safety of a garrison in Jalalabad, Afghanistan.















1898 - Émile Zola's J'accuse exposes the Dreyfus affair.
1942 - Henry Ford patents a plastic automobile, which is 30% lighter than a regular car.








1968 - Johnny Cash performs live at Folsom State Prison.
1982 - Shortly after takeoff, Air Florida Flight 90, crashes into Washington, D.C.'s 14th Street Bridge and falls into the Potomac River, killing 78.

Also born today:
1808 - Salmon P. Chase, 1832 - Horatio Alger, Jr., 1884 - Sophie Tucker, 1919 - Robert Stack, 1925 - Gwen Verdon, 1930 - Frances Sternhagen, 1931 - Charles Nelson Reilly, 1949 - Brandon Tartikoff, 1961 - Julia Louis-Dreyfus, 1962 - Trace Adkins and 1977 - Orlando Bloom.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday January 14 is the 14th day of the year. There are 351 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*corey3815, Zelma Stribling, salma Stribling, salma Austin, nicholassans1, angelina stribling, AndyMichaels, jasonarp11, sandra stribling, hatcherm50, robert27april, jeromebratcher, staffordt99, MayraFerrel, leastan11, roberthudson55, joycecom, Russell Smitheram, Lillybutton, andresreynolds, Tmarvin14, SuzanneBarrett, jasonH14, aiza, Brayden21, Rhiannon van der Munnik, Matthew.Iden, GayGeneRising, sammykay and pvaughan008.*_

On this day:
1514 - Pope Leo X issues a papal bull against slavery.
1784 - United States Congress ratifies Treaty of Paris with Great Britain.
1952 - NBC's long-running morning news program Today debuts, with host Dave Garroway.








2005 - Landing of the Huygens probe on Saturn's moon Titan.

Also born today:
1741 - Benedict Arnold, 1875 - Albert Schweitzer, 1883 - Nina Ricci, 1886 - Hugh Lofting, 1896 - John Dos Passos, 1906 - William Bendix, 1919 - Andy Rooney, 1924 - Guy Williams, 1940 - Julian Bond, 1941 - Faye Dunaway and 1969 - Jason Bateman.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday January 15 is the 15th day of the year. There are 350 days remaining until the end of this year.

Special Birthday wishes to Scheherazade.

Happy Birthday to:
_*JoDawn, Scheherazade, MoonOtter, smalcolm, kingofusar12oct, carpetcleaner, Michael Crane, boutsour, KendalRizal, Charlotte21, ShawnT, dipdip, JanRoxas15, nitface, beefclot, emily.suzann, Larry45, Dr.SPazak, lunkwad, dumbbumblegoof, UsedMotorcycles, moluvsdisneymagic, annaloujorge, jimraymond11, Janisr15, luisree, Stevenson, SantaBarbaraZoo, SantaBarbaraZ00, Remi Michaud, Guardian, lynnduvana, Steven Siddall, MarcTRitter and Jadedwards.*_

On this day:
588 BC - Nebuchadnezzar II of Babylon lays siege to Jerusalem under Zedekiah's reign. The siege lasts until July 23, 586 BC.
1493 - Christopher Columbus sets sail for Spain from Hispaniola, ending his first voyage to the New World.
1559 - Elizabeth I is crowned Queen of England in Westminster Abbey, London, England.
1892 - James Naismith publishes the rules of basketball.
1943 - The world's largest office building, The Pentagon, is dedicated in Arlington, Virginia.
1962 - The Derveni papyrus, Europe's oldest surviving manuscript dating to 340 BC, is found in northern Greece.








2001 - Wikipedia, a free Wiki content encyclopedia, goes online.

Also born today:
1622 - Molière, 1902 - King Saud of Saudi Arabia, 1906 - Aristotle Onassis, 1908 - Edward Teller, 1909 - Gene Krupa, 1913 - Lloyd Bridges, 1918 - Gamal Abdel Nasser, 1929 - Martin Luther King, Jr., 1937 - Margaret O'Brien, 1968 - Chad Lowe and 1979 - Drew Brees.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday January 16 is the 16th day of the year. There are 349 days remaining until the end of this year.

Special Birthday wishes toTrilby. 

Happy Birthday to:
_*SongbirdVB, Trilby, Karen_McQ, rossaudrey, Geoff, eileen herbert, haroldjones, Denise8 8, MagentaSunset, jurassicpork59, dixiehellcat, rochelle13, carino23, lisakate16, JJAC116, R0SSR3Y7, CarolynElliott, RebeccaRyalsRussell, Mike @ Acute Angle books and John C. Dalglish.*_

On this day:
27 BC - Gaius Julius Caesar Octavianus is granted the title Augustus by the Roman Senate, marking the beginning of the Roman Empire.
1412 - The Medici family is appointed official banker of the Papacy.
1547 - Ivan IV of Russia aka Ivan the Terrible becomes Czar of Russia.
1581 - The English Parliament outlaws Roman Catholicism.
1786 - Virginia enacted the Statute for Religious Freedom authored by Thomas Jefferson.








1909 - Ernest Shackleton's expedition finds the magnetic South Pole.
1956 - President Gamal Abdel Nasser of Egypt vows to reconquer Palestine.
2001 - US President Bill Clinton awards former President Theodore Roosevelt a posthumous Medal of Honor for his service in the Spanish-American War.

Also born today:
1821 - John C. Breckinridge, 1853 - André Michelin, 1878 - Harry Carey, 1901 - Fulgencio Batista, 1907 - Paul Nitze, 1908 - Ethel Merman, 1910 - Dizzy Dean, 1933 - Susan Sontag, 1935 - A.J. Foyt, 1947 - Laura Schlessinger, 1950 - Debbie Allen, 1959 - Sade, 1963 - James May, 1970 - Garth Ennis and 1985 - Joe Flacco.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday January 17 is the 17th day of the year. There are 348 days remaining until the end of this year.

_*A very special Happy Birthday to Leslie's husband!*_
Special birthday wishes to Christopher Tisdale (aka narutoman).

Happy Birthday to:
_*sem, beachgrl, Latjoe, chango, Count, MelissaM, telat, m4t30b4k3r, Peter Sykes, alawston and robertbevan.*_

On this day:
1377 - Pope Gregory XI moves the Papacy back to Rome from Avignon.








1524 - Giovanni da Verrazzano sets sail westward from Madeira to find a sea route to the Pacific Ocean.
1904 - Anton Chekhov's The Cherry Orchard receives its premiere performance at the Moscow Art Theatre.
1950 - The Great Brinks Robbery - 11 thieves steal more than $2 million from an armored car Company's offices in Boston, Massachusetts.
2007 - The Doomsday Clock is set to five minutes to midnight in response to North Korea nuclear testing.

Also born today:
1706 - Benjamin Franklin, 1820 - Anne Brontë, 1863 - David Lloyd George, 1880 - Mack Sennett, 1882 - Noah Beery, Sr., 1899 - Al Capone, 1899 - Nevil Shute, 1922 - Nicholas Katzenbach, 1922 - Betty White, 1927 - Eartha Kitt, 1928 - Vidal Sassoon, 1931 - James Earl Jones, 1933 - Shari Lewis, 1939 - Maury Povich, 1942 - Muhammad Ali, 1949 - Andy Kaufman, 1954 - Robert F. Kennedy, Jr., 1957 - Steve Harvey, 1962 - Jim Carrey, 1964 - Michelle Obama, 1971 - Kid Rock, 1980 - Maksim Chmerkovskiy, 1980 - Zooey Deschanel and 1982 - Dwyane Wade.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday January 18 is the 18th day of the year. There are 347 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Jessrof, HomeDiva, rafaelhopkins, Temperance, sickcaracces10, chargercustoms0, JohnnieMc, glenna09, debhost11, segordon, lucyk1ng, Suzie Grant, Bethany B. and Manu Wirtz.*_

On this day:
1535 - Spanish conquistador Francisco Pizarro founded Lima, the capital of Peru.
1778 - James Cook is the first known European to discover the Hawaiian Islands, which he names the "Sandwich Islands".
1896 - The X-ray machine is exhibited for the first time.
1919 - Bentley Motors Limited is founded.








1983 - The International Olympic Committee restores Jim Thorpe's Olympic medals to his family.
2000 - The Tagish Lake meteorite impacts the Earth.

Also born today:
1689 - Montesquieu, 1779 - Peter Mark Roget, 1782 - Daniel Webster, 1882 - A. A. Milne, 1892 - Oliver Hardy, 1904 - Cary Grant, 1913 - Danny Kaye, 1955 - Kevin Costner, 1964 - Brady Anderson, 1980 - Jason Segel and 1984 - Benji Schwimmer.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday January 19 is the 19th day of the year. There are 346 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*GreenThumb, chrhup, beletseri77, kadac00, ladyLisa08, diegocraig, riclson, Allanker, Jamesla, riclson70, HL Arledge, kerbyremz, PhobieLewis, jerrymiah30, richardsmith561, hfharveyfair8, Evans436, avery35, Avery30, Frea Lin, ylwisdom08, Madison88, virginia.greer and moby4444.*_

On this day:
1419 - Hundred Years' War: Rouen surrenders to Henry V of England completing his reconquest of Normandy.
1812 - Peninsular War: After a ten day siege, Arthur Wellesley, 1st Duke of Wellington, orders British soldiers of the Light and third divisions to storm Ciudad Rodrigo.








1883 - The first electric lighting system employing overhead wires, built by Thomas Edison, begins service at Roselle, New Jersey.
1915 - Georges Claude patents the neon discharge tube for use in advertising.
1953 - 68% of all television sets in the United States are tuned in to I Love Lucy to watch Lucy give birth.
1977 - Snow falls in Miami, Florida. This is the only time in the history of the city that snow has fallen. 
1981 - Iran Hostage Crisis: United States and Iranian officials sign an agreement to release 52 American hostages after 14 months of captivity.
1986 - The first computer virus is released into the wild.
1999 - British Aerospace agrees to acquire the defence subsidiary of the General Electric Company plc, forming BAE Systems in November 1999.
2006 - The New Horizons probe is launched by NASA on the first mission to Pluto.

Also born today:
1736 - James Watt, 1807 - Robert E. Lee, 1809 - Edgar Allan Poe, 1813 - Sir Henry Bessemer, 1839 - Paul Cézanne, 1922 - Guy Madison, 1923 - Jean Stapleton, 1930 - Tippi Hedren, 1939 - Phil Everly, 1943 - Janis Joplin, 1944 - Shelley Fabares, 1944 - Dan Reeves, 1946 - Dolly Parton, 1947 - Paula Deen, 1953 - Desi Arnaz, Jr., 1954 - Katey Sagal, 1982 - Jodie Sweetin,


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday January 20 is the 20th day of the year. There are 345 days remaining until the end of this year.

Special birthday wishes to T.L. Haddix.

Happy Birthday to:
_*bellapixie, Rie142, gwsawyer, T.L. Haddix, Matthew Dayton, nthgeneration, AngieBatgirl, Brianthacker, jff6106, Drauckerhomes001, Abby25, ryan77, AnthonyJenkins, Robert Crais, WayneMathis, shinyerica90, Bruce Blake, dwrob96, Dereader, ChristinePope, IndieAuthorX, drejfaldf, Lexie_1314, Steelgrave, kaykay543, TJVitt and MichelleGordon.*_

On this day:
1265 - In Westminster, the first English parliament conducts its first meeting held by Simon de Montfort in the Palace of Westminster, now also known colloquially as the "Houses of Parliament".








1649 - Charles I of England goes on trial for treason and other "high crimes".
1801 - John Marshall is appointed the Chief Justice of the United States.
1885 - L.A. Thompson patents the roller coaster.
1981 - Twenty minutes after Ronald Reagan is inaugurated, at age 69 the oldest man ever to be inaugurated as U.S. President, Iran releases 52 American hostages.

Also born today:
1896 - George Burns, 1910 - Joy Adamson, 1920 - Federico Fellini, 1920 - DeForest Kelley, 1926 - Patricia Neal, 1929 - Arte Johnson, 1930 - Buzz Aldrin, 1934 - Tom Baker, 1959 - R.A. Salvatore and 1980 - Philippe Cousteau, Jr.,


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday January 21 is the 21st day of the year. There are 344 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Lynn Bullman, Tracy Falbe, bethsy, div, peterscotch33, G.Garcia, catherine02, Juan12Barringa, wilmaelston, AllureVanSanz, mariasusan12, Caeabalos, ladywings, MartinStanley7, TimL, jasonzc and scottawilliamsbooks.*_

On this day:
1789 - The first American novel, The Power of Sympathy or the Triumph of Nature Founded in Truth, is printed in Boston, Massachusetts.
1908 - New York City passes the Sullivan Ordinance, making it illegal for women to smoke in public, only to have the measure vetoed by the mayor.
1976 - Commercial service of Concorde begins with the London-Bahrain and Paris-Rio routes.








1981 - Production of the iconic DeLorean DMC-12 sports car begins in Dunmurry, Northern Ireland.

Also born today:
1813 - John C. Frémont, 1824 - Thomas "Stonewall" Jackson, 1905 - Christian Dior, 1922 - Telly Savalas, 1924 - Benny Hill, 1938 - Wolfman Jack, 1940 - Jack Nicklaus, 1941 - Plácido Domingo, 1947 - Jill Eikenberry, 1950 - Billy Ocean, 1953 - Paul Allen and 1956 - Geena Davis.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday January 22 is the 22nd day of the year. There are 343 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Monica, lexie22, gzigoris, kjhart0133, carrick901, albert980, gkirby12, KARGOVROOM, jzmackenzie, Morgan Gallagher, JD Rhoades, Jennifer33, emiliodotson, cheriev88, AllisonBruning, JerryK, Marlene Joyce Spark, BradW and brianlg.*_

On this day:
1506 - The first contingent of 150 Swiss Guards arrives at the Vatican.
1879 - Anglo-Zulu War: Battle of Rorke's Drift - 139 British soldiers successfully defend their garrison against an intense assault by four to five thousand Zulu warriors.








1890 - The United Mine Workers of America is founded in Columbus, Ohio.
1946 - Creation of the Central Intelligence Group, forerunner of the Central Intelligence Agency.
1970 - The Boeing 747, the world's first "jumbo jet", enters commercial service.
1984 - The Apple Macintosh, the first consumer computer to popularize the computer mouse and the graphical user interface, is introduced during Super Bowl XVIII with its famous "1984" television commercial.

Also born today:
1561 - Sir Francis Bacon, 1788 - George Gordon Byron, 1869 - Grigori Rasputin, 1904 - George Balanchine, 1906 - Robert E. Howard, 1909 - Ann Sothern, 1909 - U Thant, 1931 - Sam Cooke, 1934 - Bill Bixby, 1934 - Graham Kerr, 1937 - Joseph Wambaugh, 1940 - John Hurt, 1959 - Linda Blair, 1965 - Diane Lane and 1969 - Olivia d'Abo.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday January 23 is the 23rd day of the year. There are 342 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Googlegirl, Greggyoung, Quiltville, saraaah10, adonia20, elissa80, chist87j, pfloyd, Unsjhnn2nHb, Bernie222 and andrewwilliam.*_

On this day:
1510 - Henry VIII of England, then 18 years old, appears incognito in the lists at Richmond, and is applauded for his jousting before he reveals his identity.
1656 - Blaise Pascal publishes the first of his Lettres provinciales.
1719 - The Principality of Liechtenstein is created within the Holy Roman Empire.
1943 - Duke Ellington plays at Carnegie Hall in New York City for the first time.
1957 - American inventor Walter Frederick Morrison sells the rights to his flying disc to the Wham-O toy company, who later rename it the "Frisbee".








1964 - The 24th Amendment to the United States Constitution, prohibiting the use of poll taxes in national elections, is ratified.
1986 - The Rock and Roll Hall of Fame inducts its first members: Little Richard, Chuck Berry, James Brown, Ray Charles, Fats Domino, the Everly Brothers, Buddy Holly, Jerry Lee Lewis and Elvis Presley.









Also born today:
1737 - John Hancock, 1832 - Édouard Manet, 1898 - Randolph Scott, 1907 - Dan Duryea, 1919 - Ernie Kovacs, 1928 - Jeanne Moreau, 1933 - Chita Rivera, 1944 - Rutger Hauer, 1950 - Richard Dean Anderson, 1957 - Princess Caroline of Monaco, 1963 - Gail O'Grady, 1964 - Mariska Hargitay and 1974 - Tiffani Thiessen.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday January 24 is the 24th day of the year. There are 341 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Susan B, gadgetgirl003, temporary rockstar, alminc, armedaamer, stephenmaya, zamph10, HOmer24, JAayho24, CharlieLange, mirtan75, YK Greene, angelyano, E.C. Osvaldo, brenwilt24, adamc and sunshineedrozo.*_

On this day:
41 - Roman Emperor Caligula, known for his eccentricity and cruel despotism, is assassinated by his disgruntled Praetorian Guards. The Guard then proclaims Caligula's uncle Claudius as Emperor.
1848 - California Gold Rush: James W. Marshall finds gold at Sutter's Mill near Sacramento.
1916 - In Brushaber v. Union Pacific Railroad, the Supreme Court of the United States declares the federal income tax constitutional.
1984 - The first Apple Macintosh goes on sale.









Also born today:
76 - Hadrian, 1540 - Edmund Campion, 1862 - Edith Wharton, 1917 - Ernest Borgnine, 1918 - Oral Roberts, 1941 - Neil Diamond, 1943 - Sharon Tate, 1949 - John Belushi and 1968 - Mary Lou Retton.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday January 25 is the 25th day of the year. There are 341 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Hazel, Katie Salidas, barbara stribling, petergrey56, Serge66bill, randalljarvis, emil2rite, riko6367, kevinjamesbreaux, Iowagirl, JLBarnett, donnamshields, JonDavis1 and Sam Medina.*_

On this day:
1533 - Henry VIII of England secretly marries his second wife Anne Boleyn.
1765 - Port Egmont, the first British settlement in the Falkland Islands at the southern tip of South America, is founded.
1881 - Thomas Edison and Alexander Graham Bell form the Oriental Telephone Company.
1919 - The League of Nations is founded.
1949 - At the Hollywood Athletic Club the first Emmy Awards are presented.








1961 - In Washington, D.C. John F. Kennedy delivers the first live presidential television news conference.
1971 - Idi Amin leads a coup deposing Milton Obote and becomes Uganda's president.
1993 - Five people are shot outside the CIA headquarters in Langley, Virginia by a Muslim extremist, resulting in two dead and three wounded.

Also born today:
1759 - Robert Burns, 1825 - George Pickett, 1874 - W. Somerset Maugham, 1882 - Virginia Woolf, 1924 - Lou Groza, 1938 - Etta James and 1981 - Alicia Keys.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday January 26 is the 26th day of the year. There are 339 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Crisalyn B. Sachi, jmkwriter, JaniceSmith, nutshell, ladyk, peggycarstens0011, jsmith011, amandab18, jiji5672, Ryan Harvey and lindakovicskow.*_

On this day:
1564 - The Council of Trent issues its conclusions in the Tridentinum, establishing a distinction between Roman Catholicism and Protestantism.
1788 - The British First Fleet, led by Arthur Phillip, sails into Port Jackson (Sydney Harbour) to establish Sydney, the first permanent European settlement on the continent. Commemorated as Australia Day.








1837 - Michigan is admitted as the 26th U.S. state.
1885 - Troops loyal to The Mahdi conquer Khartoum.
1924 - Saint Petersburg, Russia, is renamed Leningrad.








1992 - Boris Yeltsin announces that Russia will stop targeting United States cities with nuclear weapons.

Also born today:
1880 - Douglas MacArthur, 1905 - Maria von Trapp, 1918 - Philip José Farmer, 1925 - Paul Newman, 1928 - Roger Vadim, 1935 - Bob Uecker, 1941 - Scott Glenn, 1944 - Angela Davis, 1946 - Gene Siskel, 1955 - Eddie Van Halen, 1958 - Ellen DeGeneres and 1961 - Wayne Gretzky.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday January 27 is the 27th day of the year. There are 338 days remaining until the end the year.

Special Birthday wishes to Meb Bryant.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Kindgirl, kwirges, youngchicken, jwirtz, TaylorSiluwe, lyrical, kindaholic, Edward W. Robertson, Harris Channing, clippingdesign, TigerBites, Meb Bryant and ReynoldsSarah.*_

On this day:
1606 - Gunpowder Plot: The trial of Guy Fawkes and other conspirators begins, ending with their execution on January 31.
1888 - The National Geographic Society is founded in Washington, D.C..
1939 - First flight of the Lockheed P-38 Lightning.








1967 - Astronauts Gus Grissom, Edward White and Roger Chaffee are killed in a fire during a test of their Apollo 1 spacecraft at the Kennedy Space Center, Florida.
2006 - Western Union discontinues its Telegram and Commercial Messaging services.

Also born today:
1756 - Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart, 1832 - Lewis Carroll, 1850 - Samuel Gompers, 1885 - Jerome Kern, 1900 - Hyman Rickover, 1908 - William Randolph Hearst, Jr., 1918 - Skitch Henderson, 1921 - Donna Reed, 1944 - Mairéad Corrigan, 1948 - Mikhail Baryshnikov, 1964 - Bridget Fonda and 1978 - Jake Pavelka.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday January 28 is the 28th day of the year. There are 337 days remaining until the end of this year.

Special Birthday Wishes to Monique and Cliff Ball.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Mandy, purplethistle, jake01, Cliff Ball, chuel, joshuagelo, Monique, angelosalt, extensionfile, Ryan Patrick, Jeff Joseph, PAWilson and George Collingwood.*_

On this day:
1521 - The Diet of Worms begins, lasting until May 25.
1547 - Henry VIII dies. His nine year old son, Edward VI becomes King, and the first Protestant ruler of England.
1813 - Pride and Prejudice is first published in the United Kingdom.
1887 - In a snowstorm at Fort Keogh, Montana, the world's largest snowflakes are reported, 15 inches (38 cm) wide and 8 inches (20 cm) thick.
1915 - An act of the U.S. Congress creates the United States Coast Guard.
1922 - Knickerbocker Storm, Washington D.C.'s biggest snowfall, causes the city's greatest loss of life when the roof of the Knickerbocker Theatre collapses.








1934 - The first ski tow in the United States begins operation in Vermont.
1956 - Elvis Presley made his first US TV appearance

Also born today:
1225 - Saint Thomas Aquinas, 1833 - Charles George 'Chinese' Gordon, 1841 - Henry Morton Stanley, 1864 - Charles W. Nash, 1873 - Colette, 1887 - Arthur Rubinstein, 1936 - Alan Alda, 1968 - Sarah McLachlan, 1977 - Joey Fatone, 1980 - Nick Carter and 1981 - Elijah Wood.


----------



## geoffthomas

January 29 is the 29th day of the year. There are 335 days remaining until the end of the year

Happy Birthday to:
_*Xopher, ac7k, Kangablue, geo1, frenchstylefurniture, JoeEdwards, RichardWB, Matt Damon, sam29smith, Quasar.007, poetzel, BryanClapper, Joseph DiFrancesco, SB and Samantha M.. *_

1845 - "The Raven" is published in the New York Evening Mirror, the first publication with the name of the author, Edgar Allan Poe
1861 - Kansas is admitted as the 34th U.S. state.
1886 - Karl Benz patents the first successful gasoline-driven automobile.








1936 - The first inductees into the Baseball Hall of Fame are announced.
1963 - The first inductees into the Pro Football Hall of Fame are announced.

1737 - Thomas Paine, 1754 - Moses Cleaveland, 1843 - William McKinley, 1860 - Anton Chekhov, 1880 - W. C. Fields, 1901 - Allen B. DuMont, 1913 - Victor Mature, 1918 - John Forsythe, 1923 - Paddy Chayefsky, 1939 - Germaine Greer, 1940 - Katharine Ross, 1945 - Tom Selleck, 1950 - Ann Jillian, 1954 - Oprah Winfrey, 1975 - Sara Gilbert.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday January 30 is the 30th day of the year. There are 335 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Kate, Carol Hanrahan, teeljay, BoomerSoonerOKU, Zyniker, BarbaraSilkstone, Michelle Poirier, rose stribling, Jim Olenbush, woodNUFC, Hedy, Scott Simon, Lori P, Jane Austen, Peter Baker, Jane Bown, WrongTale, Jeff Dunas, rosaqueen30, Colette Duke, brianspringer13, simonjones and AtelierEdge.*_

On this day:
1661 - Oliver Cromwell, Lord Protector of the Commonwealth of England is ritually executed two years after his death, on the anniversary of the execution of the monarch he himself deposed.
1703 - The Forty-seven Ronin, under the command of Ōishi Kuranosuke, avenge the death of their master.








1862 - The first American ironclad warship, the USS Monitor is launched.








1933 - Adolf Hitler is sworn in as Chancellor of Germany.
1948 - Indian pacifist and leader Mohandas Karamchand Gandhi known for his non-violent freedom struggle is assassinated by Pandit Nathuram Godse, a Hindu extremist.
1969 - The Beatles' last public performance, on the roof of Apple Records in London. The impromptu concert is broken up by the police.

Also born today:
1882 - Franklin D. Roosevelt, 1912 - Barbara W. Tuchman, 1922 - Dick Martin, 1930 - Gene Hackman, 1933 - Louis Rukeyser, 1937 - Vanessa Redgrave, 1937 - Boris Spassky, 1941 - Dick Cheney, 1951 - Phil Collins and 1974 - Christian Bale.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday January 31 is the 31st day of the year. There are 334 days remaining until the end of this year.

Special birthday wishes to Ian Weaver.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Meriflower, janiceclemente, DDEAN, val10, Daniel Pyle, kendrick980, antmays35, alxbrown22, Ian Weaver, benthomas70, HAParker321, dinsights, RobertJCrane, James Lauren, annierachelcole and Ronnizoom.*_

On this day:
1865 - The United States Congress passes the Thirteenth Amendment to the Constitution of the United States, abolishing slavery, submitting it to the states for ratification.
1876 - The United States orders all Native Americans to move into reservations.
1929 - The Soviet Union exiles Leon Trotsky.
1930 - 3M begins marketing Scotch Tape.








1945 - US Army private Eddie Slovik is executed for desertion, the first such execution of an American soldier since the Civil War.
1950 - President Harry S. Truman announces a program to develop the hydrogen bomb.
1958 - James Van Allen discovers the Van Allen radiation belt.
1971 - Apollo program: Apollo 14 - Astronauts Alan Shepard, Stuart Roosa, and Edgar Mitchell, aboard a Saturn V, lift off for a mission to the Fra Mauro Highlands on the Moon.

Also born today:
1797 - Franz Schubert, 1872 - Zane Grey, 1892 - Eddie Cantor, 1902 - Tallulah Bankhead, 1905 - John O'Hara, 1914 - Jersey Joe Walcott, 1915 - Garry Moore, 1919 - Jackie Robinson, 1920 - Stewart Udall, 1921 - Carol Channing, 1921 - Mario Lanza, 1923 - Norman Mailer, 1925 - Benjamin Hooks, 1929 - Jean Simmons, 1931 - Ernie Banks, 1937 - Suzanne Pleshette, 1944 - Connie Booth, 1947 - Nolan Ryan, 1970 - Minnie Driver and 1981 - Justin Timberlake.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday February 1 is the 32nd day of the year. There are 342 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to :
_*lostknitter, ginyj78, derek2751, david2751, Timferras, karenhole194, silme20, fanny10, bella10, alice00, hannahdel73, annie01, emmett990, magix0201, vank04, Baliosjsn, temper_mill, volcom123466, funface13, jap_pett, amandaspring, juliuscesar34, osniel128, inmylife99, catherine03, Jimmy1975, jessicamorse, mayu12, willylim66, liyamay19, arthurbishop12, I Like That Book, NadiaMcFarland, eeNoo6ieph, Sakura Reyna, LadyHawk and tru_blu32.*_

On this day:
1709 - Alexander Selkirk is rescued after being shipwrecked on a desert island, inspiring the book Robinson Crusoe by Daniel Defoe.
1790 - In New York City, the Supreme Court of the United States convenes for the first time.
1893 - Thomas A. Edison finishes construction of the first motion picture studio, the Black Maria in West Orange, New Jersey.








1942 - Voice of America, the official external radio and television service of the United States federal government, begins broadcasting with programs aimed at areas controlled by the Axis powers.
2003 - Space Shuttle Columbia disintegrates during reentry into the Earth's atmosphere, killing all seven astronauts aboard.

Also born today:
1859 - Victor Herbert, 1894 - John Ford, 1901 - Clark Gable, 1928 - Stuart Whitman, 1931 - Boris Yeltsin, 1937 - Don Everly, 1937 - Garrett Morris, 1938 - Sherman Hemsley, 1947 - Jessica Savitch, 1968 - Lisa Marie Presley, 1971 - Michael C. Hall and 1986 - Lauren Conrad.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday February 2 is the 33rd day of the year. There are 332 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_lokkent, winge981, DelusionsVision, joshuakong, Kerk8899, mistyclements9, janebrown71, adriandipalma, tammielongh, gladyswenz, marciapicu, romeomax11, taylor7mcdaniels, fitnessofwealth, donnahicks152, lauriestpd87, barbarahuffman0, lorettfulghgt, jacquelynHG, jeanaromig45, brucecarr78, jessikablom53, priscillapenrod06, laurelbigler58, hopvokcut, break-up-review25, alliecoldwell41, Conaxsat, AAvillar, sheribillie66, cochran59, airsoftsniper, monicawine22, katherynsmoot23, kathiewilham, eavenmary09, robertaburn, delbertnewman6, certifiedpharmacytechnici, travis77anthony, robertdanford86, caldwelljames37, edingtonwilliam, shawnjenkinsma, mitchter314, kirkpatrickma4, imaginelearning2, sharlow22, lauramarks66, rachellecook13, allendiet, ylwisdom02, Ernest, Number123, larryokaut, adamsmath, callingcard48, fiannekaith, joshuajarry, Schwann, jackzymzyk, vpshost, AmyJoe, catherin00, ilink900, Phillipepper, carlynkin, emmanuel2roth, AmberGram, ShirleyAllen, marniekind, mcalbrdrd, shammak, fundspartnership, Dyna5kelvain, myangwang, bobbysm81, andreasfleg1, marielkind, KerynGreen, anthony1, mikelbond24, nelanscotch, Felinekind, jonas10, bethsharks2390, downloadYouporn, ptlewis78, Abigail uy, Thea06, woodenblinds, Elena Smith, jamalmalik, Zabrina, jessicat222, debowhite, nencyberon, grill23, markspencer, shellybaron, reaismukta, balakmike, terrence555, operamini, jenvector, marieposa, Hall, MartinaIgnatius, jolie1980, shanmash, loui12, martynasroka22, Burgoyne, mikelclark, Joinleman, dianefans, williamhenrysmith, mikelbevan, kamaljackson, jaymsean, lopit12, Abidhasan, ashley039, PalmBeach Realties, Eileen09, Abrielle103, Norma Jones, johnwatson1, jamshill, Michelle28J, jervss10, winnifredlswanigan, MarvinJ., FionnaLaa, SheerCail, banparak, kristiedelburt, nethnmclsmills, ronnijkhall, jorawoy, webhosting3240, jasojkshortk, martinluther, bradlekfitts, georgejohnzdsak, michaelguzmqu, drmarekph, charldsmurrah, joeffenlim12, Jayh25, brenthockenx, williaperryds, HEatErs15, leoroblkjsda, jasonhokjsdal, gerardaortsdak, jamesrossdlkk, marylaurfd, cheriebeazq, jameswhat, kathyevanquz, kamalbano, robertwilliams, patrickbrossdai, garynuiton, robernoratl, martinnathia, cheryls02, banparkzoru, WineStorage, grahamnathia, smile04, shaounantit, alex3p3pra, ilSchoOl12, IrvineDentistry, daniel999, adam3yy5jr, Earc55brien, Kellybrad02, richgil15, onlinebackgammon, KIsankoik3khH, dOtC03, kungMAo3kahk1, LINA10, uhoo0Eepukie2, jona09, eiWai9noo, esmeralda20101, Christopher10, ilSchoOl21, saeShaivoo7ai, lloiswmmcqueen, rosekenryan18, ohB2OonieS, mikejackson990, Gei8lathsdf, anthony36, DustinHoffman10, jken18, ikkaku88, Angeldine86, eZo0epohGh0, caguaio, cartazmaxie, gilang2765, ibnu2876, cozywriter, mingyuehermes, GeoJono, mshaw and charlotteunsworth._

On this day:
1848 - Mexican-American War: The Treaty of Guadalupe Hidalgo is signed.
1887 - In Punxsutawney, Pennsylvania the first Groundhog Day is observed.








1913 - Grand Central Terminal is opened in New York City.
1922 - Ulysses by James Joyce is published.
1935 - Leonarde Keeler tests the first polygraph machine.

Also born today:
1650 - Nell Gwynne, 1861 - Solomon R. Guggenheim, 1882 - James Joyce, 1895 - George Halas, 1897 - Howard Johnson, 1901 - Jascha Heifetz, 1905 - Ayn Rand, 1927 - Stan Getz, 1932 - Arthur Lyman, 1937 - Tom Smothers, 1947 - Farrah Fawcett, 1954 - Christie Brinkley, 1963 - Eva Cassidy and 1977 - Shakira.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday February 3 is the 34th day of the year. There are 331 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Bithday to :
_*Newbie Girl, dsalerni, josephtiman, marina1, alice stribling, MelizaCropper, adamscott6933, danilogarcia2787, danikins12, dadamson45, abisha2003, adamgomez1234, UrezzaAurie, JoshLudeker, tbors23, WilsonChad, kedem45, clear089, markramos1234, Val, rey90, m4p5, jeff90, soy90, jasmanzack, smartguy, halldavid4770, MichaelMcClung, Samantha Hunter, indm90m, Mickey Bee, Daezarkian, aplogansr, jsreilly, Mcoorlim, bigcase02 and AHeath578.*_

On this day:
1377 - More than 2,000 people of the Italian city of Cesena are slaughtered by Papal Troops 
1783 - Spain recognizes United States independence.
1870 - The Fifteenth Amendment to the United States Constitution is ratified, guaranteeing voting rights to citizens regardless of race.
1913 - The Sixteenth Amendment to the United States Constitution is ratified, authorizing the Federal government to impose and collect an income tax.
1947 - The record-low temperature for continental North America was recorded in Snag, Yukon, Canada: −63 °C (−81 °F). 
1959 - A plane crash near Clear Lake, Iowa kills Buddy Holly, Ritchie Valens, The Big Bopper, and pilot Roger Peterson in an incident that becomes known as The Day the Music Died.
1984 - Space Shuttle program: STS-41-B is launched using Space Shuttle Challenger.









Also born today:
1809 - Felix Mendelssohn, 1811 - Horace Greeley, 1874 - Gertrude Stein, 1894 - Norman Rockwell, 1904 - Pretty Boy Floyd, 1907 - James Michener, 1918 - Joey Bishop, 1926 - Shelley Berman, 1933 - Paul Sarbanes, 1940 - Fran Tarkenton, 1943 - Blythe Danner, 1950 - Morgan Fairchild and 1965 - Maura Tierney.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday February 4 is the 35th day of the year. There are 330 days remaining until the end of this year.

Special Birthday Wishes to Neo.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Erich, L Brandt, henrymason7, peter20101, gangan66, harold078, marygomez143, martinrogers09, Kody, Sheila09, lisajosephson09, ignbwell, Emma75, Rejean, BrandonJoe, Shayla Kersten and John Phelps.*_

On this day:
1789 - George Washington is unanimously elected as the first President of the United States by the U.S. Electoral College.
1801 - John Marshall is sworn in as Chief Justice of the United States.
1825 - The Ohio Legislature authorizes the construction of the Ohio and Erie Canal and the Miami and Erie Canal.








1846 - The first Mormon pioneers make their exodus from Nauvoo, Illinois, westward towards Utah Territory.
1948 - Ceylon (later renamed Sri Lanka) becomes independent within the British Commonwealth.
1969 - Yasser Arafat takes over as chairman of the Palestine Liberation Organization.
1974 - The Symbionese Liberation Army kidnaps Patty Hearst in Berkeley, California.
2004 - Facebook, a mainstream online social network is founded by Mark Zuckerberg.

Also born today:
1746 - Tadeusz Kościuszko, 1902 - Charles Lindbergh, 1913 - Rosa Parks, 1918 - Ida Lupino, 1921 - Betty Friedan, 1947 - Dan Quayle, 1948 - Alice Cooper, 1959 - Lawrence Taylor, 1962 - Clint Black and 1973 - Oscar de la Hoya.


----------



## Ruby296

*Happy Birthday, Neo*!! Hoping your day is really great


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday February 5 is the 36th day of the year. There are 329 days remaining until the end of this year.

Special birthday wishes to Steph H.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Steph H, Gary Edward, turboman, jerry3nunez, amiblackwelder, amrcavinsure, asar21, massimo, Parley35, johnervin11, RyenMckinley, Stanley09, sonnenkoenig, boyonly, HndyMan, Steve Bloom, cheery182, pennyauctions4cheap, [email protected], Aidan2012, jomel27, Azchen, alexwiller147, wraylewis, Terri and Andi, and Bruce Ehlenbeck.*_

On this day:
62 - Earthquake in Pompeii, Italy.








1778 - South Carolina becomes the second state to ratify the Articles of Confederation.
1900 - The United States and the United Kingdom sign a treaty for the Panama Canal.
1919 - Charlie Chaplin, Mary Pickford, Douglas Fairbanks, and D.W. Griffith launch United Artists.
1958 - A hydrogen bomb known as the Tybee Bomb is lost by the US Air Force off the coast of Savannah, Georgia, never to be recovered.

Also born today:
1837 - Dwight L. Moody, 1848 - Belle Starr, 1878 - André Citroën, 1900 - Adlai Stevenson, 1906 - John Carradine, 1919 - Red Buttons, 1934 - Hank Aaron. 1942 - Roger Staubach, 1943 - Michael Mann, 1946 - Charlotte Rampling, 1948 - Barbara Hershey, 1964 - Laura Linney, 1969 - Bobby Brown and 1971 - Sara Evans,


----------



## Steph H

Thank you, Geoff!


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday February 6 is the 37th day of the year. There are 329 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*hazeldazel, foogrrl, Benjamin2251, CletaTehrani, wayneacp, angelaputri21, Zelienejane, alecjohn020, lou_uk, moiseslambert, samoilten, toranoko, ECH and anumalik81.*_

On this day:
1788 - Massachusetts becomes the sixth state to ratify the United States Constitution.
1815 - New Jersey grants the first American railroad charter to John Stevens.








1918 - British women over the age of 30 get the right to vote.
1952 - Elizabeth II becomes the first queen regnant of the United Kingdom and the Commonwealth Realms since Queen Victoria upon the death of her father, George VI.
1959 - Jack Kilby of Texas Instruments files the first patent for an integrated circuit.








1978 - The Blizzard of 1978, one of the worst Nor'easters in New England history, hit the region, with sustained winds of 65 mph and snowfall of 4" an hour.

Also born today:
1756 - Aaron Burr, 1833 - James Ewell Brown "Jeb" Stuart, 1895 - Babe Ruth, 1911 - Ronald Reagan, 1913 - Mary Leakey, 1917 - Zsa Zsa Gábor, 1922 - Patrick Macnee, 1931 - Rip Torn, 1939 - Mike Farrell, 1940 - Tom Brokaw, 1943 - Fabian Forte, 1945 - Bob Marley, 1950 - Natalie Cole, 1957 - Kathy Najimy and 1962 - W. Axl Rose.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday February 7 is the 38th day of the year. There are 327 days remaining until the end of this year.

Today would have been Dona's 71st birthday.
We miss you Dona.









Special birthday wishes to Sporadic.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Elfyn, Anju No. 469, NurseLisa, sobk2, Sporadic, KLBrady, lvoynich, Steven L. Hawk, Dave Richard, Emily66, yazshi88, ferdalba, richt197, SaraDagan, HiCiccarelli, WR Vaughn, MacWillard and sdskye.*_

On this day:
1497 - The bonfire of the vanities occurs in which supporters of Girolamo Savonarola burn thousands of objects like cosmetics, art, and books in Florence, Italy.
1795 - The 11th Amendment to the United States Constitution is ratified.
1898 - Émile Zola is brought to trial for libel for publishing J'Accuse.
1935 - The classic board game Monopoly is invented.








1940 - The second full length animated Walt Disney film, Pinocchio, premieres.
1964 - The Beatles, rock band from Liverpool, England, first arrived in the United States.









Also born today:
1478 - Sir Thomas More, 1804 - John Deere, 1812 - Charles Dickens, 1867 - Laura Ingalls Wilder, 1885 - Sinclair Lewis, 1908 - Buster Crabbe, 1920 - An Wang, 1932 - Gay Talese, 1962 - Garth Brooks, 1962 - Eddie Izzard, 1965 - Chris Rock and 1978 - Ashton Kutcher.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday February 8 is the 39th day of the year. There are 326 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*ta2lady, bonnieg154, jadeAlex13, monicaleonelle, linjulia789, ignavery, Stuart Land, RCombes, E.M. Leya, Bertagnole, cpao2010 and LdyLarke.*_

On this day:
1587 - Mary, Queen of Scots, is executed on suspicion of having been involved in the Babington Plot to murder her cousin, Queen Elizabeth I.
1693 - The College of William and Mary in Williamsburg, Virginia is granted a charter by King William III and Queen Mary II.
1910 - The Boy Scouts of America is incorporated by William D. Boyce.








1946 - The first portion of the Revised Standard Version of the Bible, the first serious challenge to the popularity of the Authorized King James Version, is published.
1952 - Elizabeth II is proclaimed Queen of the United Kingdom.
1960 - The first eight brass star plaques are installed in the Hollywood Walk of Fame.








1971 - The NASDAQ stock market index opens for the first time.
1974 - After 84 days in space, the crew of Skylab 4, the last crew to visit American space station Skylab, returns to Earth.









Also born today:
1612 - Samuel Butler, 1700 - Daniel Bernoulli, 1819 - John Ruskin, 1820 - William Tecumseh Sherman, 1828 - Jules Verne, 1886 - Charles Ruggles, 1921 - Lana Turner, 1922 - Audrey Meadows, 1925 - Jack Lemmon, 1930 - Alejandro Rey, 1931 - James Dean, 1940 - Ted Koppel, 1941 - Nick Nolte, 1953 - Mary Steenburgen, 1955 - John Grisham, 1968 - Gary Coleman, 1970 - Alonzo Mourning and 1974 - Seth Green.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday February 9 is the 40th day of the year. There are 325 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Happy Birthday to katiekat1066, Greg Staten, justind, Nutty Oddbod, kimsbroom, PhreaQ, Tahirah07, CornerStone03, huntsvilleattorney, loftinteriors06, properinvest48, PcGamingHeadset, AmericanDjDmx, JoshuaPSimon, TeresaDPatterson, christysloat and ZanderBooth.*_

On this day:
1825 - After no presidential candidate receives a majority of electoral votes in the election of 1824, the United States House of Representatives elects John Quincy Adams President of the United States.
1870 - President Ulysses S. Grant signs a joint resolution of Congress establishing the U.S. Weather Bureau.
1895 - William G. Morgan creates a game called Mintonette, which soon comes to be referred to as volleyball.








1942 - Year-round Daylight saving time is re-instated in the United States as a wartime measure to help conserve energy resources.
1964 - The Beatles make their first appearance on The Ed Sullivan Show, performing before a "record-busting" audience of 73 million viewers.
1971 - Satchel Paige becomes the first ***** League player to be voted into the Baseball Hall of Fame.

Also born today:
1737 - Thomas Paine, 1773 - William Henry Harrison, 1892 - Peggy Wood, 1901 - Brian Donlevy, 1909 - Carmen Miranda, 1909 - Dean Rusk, 1914 - Bill Veeck, 1922 - Kathryn Grayson, 1928 - Frank Frazetta, 1928 - Roger Mudd, 1942 - Carole King, 1943 - Joe Pesci, 1943 - Joseph E. Stiglitz, 1945 - Mia Farrow, 1949 - Judith Light and 1963 - Travis Tritt.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday February 10 is the 41st day of the year. There are 324 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*AlanBenjamin84, meyer261, Rhodahill, Yusagi, Nanahall, qirejuvenation8, michtvpro12, nand24, marcusbrewer5, parker40, cloudhosting, irentcan12, thea_Aksel, funfortoddler, wallace197, junelucs30, Brenda25, shan40, Carrie34, aarongoldfarb, rickygarcia, R.E. McDermott, kermitpatton, mcgUiresolomon, mainewell10, DerekEdgington and sandrasstories.*_

On this day:
1258 - Baghdad falls to the Mongols, and the Abbasid Caliphate is destroyed.
1840 - Queen Victoria of the United Kingdom marries Prince Albert of Saxe-Coburg-Gotha.








1863 - The fire extinguisher is patented.
1870 - The YWCA is founded in New York City.
1962 - Captured American U2 spy-plane pilot Gary Powers is exchanged for captured Soviet spy Rudolf Abel.








1967 - The 25th Amendment to the United States Constitution is ratified.
1996 - The IBM supercomputer Deep Blue defeats Garry Kasparov for the first time.
2009 - The communication satellites Iridium 33 and Kosmos-2251 collide in orbit, destroying both.









Also born today:
1890 - Boris Pasternak, 1893 - Jimmy Durante, 1894 - Harold Macmillan, 1897 - Dame Judith Anderson, 1898 - Bertolt Brecht, 1906 - Lon Chaney Jr., 1927 - Leontyne Price, 1930 - Robert Wagner, 1937 - Roberta Flack, 1950 - Mark Spitz, 1961 - George Stephanopoulos, 1964 - Glenn Beck, 1967 - Laura Dern, 1991 - Emma Roberts,


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday February 11 is the 42nd day of the year. There are 323 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*NAmbrose, geronimo14, markoz, playfulkarenb, Robert211, RobertJones, BeccaMonster, zoko11, rainmaker1145, aiken197, jacobgray, COBW3BB, mstamp, bruce55, Zanyletters, ThreeWheels, raciepoll01, bdrobsol, rickysco83, majormcpherson, Dilipturon, rodrigowill64, ECusie, RhonnieS, Harriet Schultz, Paulhenke, ALB2012 and CindyNunn11.*_

On this day:
660 BC - Traditional date for the foundation of Japan by Emperor Jimmu.
1531 - Henry VIII of England is recognized as supreme head of the Church of England.
1752 - Pennsylvania Hospital, the first hospital in the United States, is opened by Benjamin Franklin.








1916 - Emma Goldman is arrested for lecturing on birth control.
1942 - The first gold record is presented to Glenn Miller for "Chattanooga Choo Choo".
1990 - Nelson Mandela is released from Victor Verster Prison outside Cape Town, South Africa after 27 years as a political prisoner.

Also born today:
1847 - Thomas Alva Edison, 1909 - Max Baer, 1909 - Joseph L. Mankiewicz, 1917 - Sidney Sheldon, 1919 - Eva Gabor, 1926 - Leslie Nielsen, 1934 - Tina Louise, 1934 - Manuel Noriega, 1934 - Mary Quant, 1936 - Burt Reynolds, 1941 - Sergio Mendes, 1953 - Jeb Bush, 1962 - Sheryl Crow, 1964 - Sarah Palin, 1969 - Jennifer Aniston and 1979 - Brandy.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday February 12 is the 43rd day of the year. There are 322 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*char0917, john20nov, wendysanchis, seafoam, mrkalel, FindaTutor, adorbg, mackstive, jebsenm, finch22, jordan24, hundred12, edkirkland, BuddyGott, lovely143, larah26, martin28, wildfaust12, Neilbrow and Ken Wilhoite.*_

On this day:
1502 - Vasco da Gama sets sail from Lisbon, Portugal, on his second voyage to India.
1554 - A year after claiming the throne of England for nine days, Lady Jane Grey is beheaded for treason.
1733 - Englishman James Oglethorpe founds Georgia, the 13th colony of the Thirteen Colonies, and its first city at Savannah (known as Georgia Day).
1825 - The Creek cede the last of their lands in Georgia to the United States government by the Treaty of Indian Springs, and migrate west.
1909 - The National Association for the Advancement of Colored People (NAACP) is founded.
1914 - In Washington, D.C., the first stone of the Lincoln Memorial is put into place.








1947 - A meteor creates an impact crater in Sikhote-Alin, in the Soviet Union.
1974 - Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn, winner of the Nobel Prize in literature in 1970, is exiled from the Soviet Union.
1999 - President Bill Clinton is acquitted by the United States Senate in his impeachment trial.

Also born today:
1663 - Cotton Mather, 1809 - Charles Darwin, 1809 - Abraham Lincoln, 1877 - Louis Renault, 1880 - John L. Lewis, 1881 - Anna Pavlova, 1884 - Alice Roosevelt Longworth, 1893 - Omar Bradley, 1904 - Ted Mack, 1915 - Lorne Greene, 1916 - Joseph Alioto, 1919 - Forrest Tucker, 1926 - Joe Garagiola, 1926 - Charles Van Doren, 1934 - Bill Russell, 1956 - Arsenio Hall, 1968 - Josh Brolin, 1968 - Chynna Phillips and 1980 - Christina Ricci.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday February 13 is the 44th day of the year. There are 321 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*glassfctr, jenshae, sara05, teswgger, meloyelo, georgeboomer, sophiavanburen, finch143, deserie20, cariouweneel, JerriLincoln, LauraK and fionashin.*_

On this day:
1542 - Catherine Howard, the fifth wife of Henry VIII of England, is executed for adultery.
1633 - Galileo Galilei arrives in Rome for his trial before the Inquisition.
1880 - Thomas Edison observes the Edison effect.








1931 - New Delhi becomes the capital of India.
1955 - Israel obtains 4 of the 7 Dead Sea scrolls.








2000 - The last original "Peanuts" comic strip appears in newspapers one day after Charles M. Schulz dies.









Also born today:
1885 - Bess Truman, 1919 - Tennessee Ernie Ford, 1923 - Chuck Yeager, 1933 - Kim Novak, 1942 - Carol Lynley, 1942 - Peter Tork, 1944 - Stockard Channing, 1944 - Jerry Springer, 1950 - Peter Gabriel and 1968 - Kelly Hu.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday February 14 is the 45th day of the year. There are 320 days remaining until the end of this year.

Special Birthday Wishes to BTackitt.

Happy Birthday to all Valentines including:
_*BTackitt, AlwaysKyoot, Sendie, pinky, mikajohn11, ralphmills098, splash883, terryr, Molls, sblair118, bleach24, qwertzs63, Jaberwocky, Mallorca, hnthayer04, mrcsst12, darwin24, physexy, hcgdefinitions, hligngo, cassandra6803, miahl80, Meehai14, Lailee23, Marcin Wrona, farah0101, meysa2210, dunc5, lfrankturovich, JustinDennis, pkbrent and revroger.*_

On this day:
1778 - The United States Flag is formally recognized by a foreign naval vessel for the first time, when French Admiral Toussaint-Guillaume Picquet de la Motte rendered a nine gun salute to USS Ranger, commanded by John Paul Jones.
1843 - The event that inspired the Beatles song Being for the Benefit of Mr. Kite! is held in England.








1859 - Oregon is admitted as the 33rd U.S. state.
1876 - Alexander Graham Bell applies for a patent for the telephone, as does Elisha Gray.
1912 - Arizona is admitted as the 48th U.S. state.
1924 - The Computing-Tabulating-Recording Company changes its name to International Business Machines Corporation (IBM).
1929 - Saint Valentine's Day massacre: Seven people, six of them gangster rivals of Al Capone's gang, are murdered in Chicago, Illinois.
1962 - First Lady Jacqueline Kennedy takes television viewers on a tour of the White House.

Also born today:
1766 - Thomas Robert Malthus, 1818 - Frederick Douglass, 1894 - Jack Benny, 1905 - Thelma Ritter, 1913 - Woody Hayes, 1913 - Jimmy Hoffa, 1921 - Hugh Downs, 1922 - Murray the K, 1931 - Phyllis McGuire, 1934 - Florence Henderson, 1942 - Michael Bloomberg, 1944 - Carl Bernstein, 1946 - Gregory Hines, 1948 - Teller, 1951 - JoJo Starbuck and 1960 - Meg Tilly.


----------



## BTackitt

Happy Valentine's Birthday to us! 
happy Valentine's to you all!


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday February 15 is the 46th day of the year. There are 319 days remaining until the end of this year.

Special Happy Birthday to jpmorgan49.

Happy Birthday to:
_*jpmorgan49, Jason in OH, rdx2, glenna29, santotanan, womensactivewear, Incway10, pankos1, mitu8896, mels921, marchon12, shaynethy, adelgabot, brinacourtney and CrystalCierlak.   * _

On this day:
1764 - The city of St. Louis, Missouri is established.
1898 - The USS Maine explodes and sinks in Havana harbor in Cuba, killing more than 260. This event leads the United States to declare war on Spain.








1906 - The British Labour Party is organised.
1933 - In Miami, Florida, Giuseppe Zangara attempts to assassinate President-elect Franklin D. Roosevelt, but instead shoots Chicago mayor Anton J. Cermak, who dies of his wounds on March 6, 1933.
1946 - ENIAC, the first electronic general-purpose computer, is formally dedicated at the University of Pennsylvania in Philadelphia.








1971 - The decimalisation of British coinage is completed on Decimal Day.
1972 - Sound recordings are granted U.S. federal copyright protection for the first time.
2001 - First draft of the complete human genome is published in Nature.

Also born today:
1471 - Piero di Lorenzo de' Medici, 1564 - Galileo Galilei, 1797 - Henry E. Steinway, 1809 - Cyrus McCormick, 1812 - Charles Lewis Tiffany, 1820 - Susan B. Anthony, 1845 - Elihu Root, 1877 - Louis Renault, 1882 - John Barrymore, 1892 - James Forrestal, 1907 - Cesar Romero, 1927 - Harvey Korman, 1931 - Claire Bloom, 1934 - Niklaus Wirth, 1951 - Melissa Manchester, 1951 - Jane Seymour and 1964 - Chris Farley.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday February 16 is the 47th day of the year. There are 318 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*soapy70, jeffcrimmel, tedboone, Strapped-4-Cache, ashley317, Teinouji, Hubert George, Josh St. John, PixelGumshoe, Taft Sinjin, mattcole and shellilea.*_

On this day:
1852 - Studebaker Brothers wagon company, precursor of the automobile manufacturer, is established.








1923 - Howard Carter unseals the burial chamber of Pharaoh Tutankhamun.








1937 - Wallace H. Carothers receives a United States patent for nylon.
1959 - Fidel Castro becomes Premier of Cuba after dictator Fulgencio Batista was overthrown on January 1.
1978 - The first computer bulletin board system is created (CBBS in Chicago, Illinois).

Also born today:
1838 - Henry Adams, 1903 - Edgar Bergen, 1909 - Richard McDonald, 1935 - Sonny Bono, 1951 - William Katt, 1954 - Margaux Hemingway, 1957 - LeVar Burton and 1959 - John McEnroe.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday February 17 is the 48th day of the year. There are 317 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*nickih75, ValeriGail, john1221, AlexNice, Arr862, chelsea346, JoeL, lovemykindle85, SheriLeigh, JMCornwell, EizyHarrison07, riska0102, Adele Cosgrove-Bray, maggy77, jeff3po and SR Roddy.   * _

On this day:
1600 - The philosopher Giordano Bruno is burned alive, for heresy, at Campo de' Fiori in Rome.
1621 - Myles Standish is appointed as first commander of Plymouth colony.
1801 - An electoral tie between Thomas Jefferson and Aaron Burr is resolved when Jefferson is elected President of the United States and Burr Vice President by the United States House of Representatives.
1904 - Madama Butterfly receives its première at La Scala in Milan.








1933 - Newsweek magazine is published for the first time.
1972 - Sales of the Volkswagen Beetle exceed those of the Ford Model-T.

Also born today:
1844 - Aaron Montgomery Ward, 1874 - Thomas J. Watson, 1877 - André Maginot, 1908 - Red Barber, 1910 - Arthur Hunnicutt, 1912 - Andre Norton, 1924 - Margaret Truman, 1925 - Hal Holbrook, 1934 - Alan Bates, 1936 - Jim Brown, 1939 - Mary Ann Mobley, 1941 - Gene Pitney, 1942 - Huey P. Newton, 1954 - Rene Russo, 1962 - Lou Diamond Phillips, 1963 - Michael Jordan, 1971 - Denise Richards, 1980 - Jason Ritter, 1981 - Paris Hilton and 1991 - Bonnie Wright.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday February 18 is the 49th day of the year. There are 316 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_* slowkindle, xialove18, ereaderbackgrounds, DragoCG, Donko, Chaffee, Bratlle, mikesmith1949, BrianJJarrett, DanHKind, Quiss, Kristine Nicole, JadeLogan and TerryTowers.*_

On this day:
1878 - John Tunstall is murdered by outlaw Jesse Evans, sparking the Lincoln County War in Lincoln County, New Mexico.
1930 - While studying photographs taken in January, Clyde Tombaugh discovers Pluto.








1954 - The first Church of Scientology is established in Los Angeles, California.
1978 - The first Ironman Triathlon competition takes place on the island of Oahu, won by Gordon Haller.
1991 - The IRA explodes bombs in the early morning at Paddington station and Victoria station in London.

Also born today:
1516 - Queen Mary I of England, 1848 - Louis Comfort Tiffany, 1890 - Edward Arnold, 1890 - Adolphe Menjou, 1892 - Wendell Willkie, 1898 - Enzo Ferrari, 1914 - Pee Wee King, 1919 - Jack Palance, 1922 - Helen Gurley Brown, 1925 - George Kennedy, 1930 - Gahan Wilson, 1931 - Johnny Hart, 1933 - Yoko Ono, 1950 - Cybill Shepherd, 1952 - Juice Newton, 1954 - John Travolta, 1957 - Vanna White, 1964 - Matt Dillon, 1968 - Molly Ringwald and 1974 - Jillian Michaels.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday February 19 is the 50th day of the year. There are 315 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Ripley, NessaBug, davidmorgan7917, Chumnutzly, mrkhill80, SChamblee, Casey Calouette, seanorford, Missy Martine, autotransport, ashleygirardi, fyan2432, Irisdeorre, dmetzcher, JohnReeve, twilcox and BenEBrewer.*_

On this day:
1807 - In Alabama, former Vice President of the United States Aaron Burr is arrested for treason and confined to Fort Stoddert.
1847 - The first group of rescuers reaches the Donner Party.
1861 - Serfdom is abolished in Russia.
1878 - Thomas Edison patents the phonograph.








1921 - Rezā Shāh takes control of Tehran during a successful coup
1949 - Ezra Pound is awarded the first Bollingen Prize in poetry by the Bollingen Foundation and Yale University.

Also born today:
1473 - Nicolaus Copernicus, 1893 - Sir Cedric Hardwicke, 1911 - Merle Oberon, 1924 - Lee Marvin, 1940 - Smokey Robinson, 1946 - Karen Silkwood, 1952 - Amy Tan, 1955 - Jeff Daniels, 1963 - Seal, 1966 - Justine Bateman and 1967 - Benicio del Toro.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday February 20 is the 51st day of the year. There are 315 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*firedog, Britt, LCEvans, newborn, larrylevy816, WilliW00K9_21, KhayamNazeer, JDLinn, Tonyt, vensjoh65, Gordopolis, Danielle Kazemi, SebastianDark, benitobond, BrionHumphrey and Vlloyd.*_

On this day:
1472 - Orkney and Shetland are pawned by Norway to Scotland in lieu of a dowry for Margaret of Denmark.
1792 - The Postal Service Act, establishing the United States Post Office Department, is signed by President George Washington.
1816 - Rossini's opera The Barber of Seville premieres at the Teatro Argentina in Rome.
1877 - Tchaikovsky's ballet Swan Lake receives its première performance at the Bolshoi Theatre in Moscow.
1962 - Mercury program: While aboard Friendship 7, John Glenn becomes the first American to orbit the earth, making three orbits in 4 hours, 55 minutes.








1998 - American figure skater Tara Lipinski becomes the youngest gold-medalist at the Winter Olympics in Nagano, Japan.

Also born today:
1902 - Ansel Adams, 1904 - Alexei Kosygin, 1906 - Gale Gordon, 1924 - Gloria Vanderbilt, 1925 - Robert Altman, 1927 - Sidney Poitier, 1934 - Bobby Unser, 1937 - Roger Penske, 1938 - Richard Beymer, 1942 - Phil Esposito, 1942 - Mitch McConnell, 1946 - Sandy Duncan, 1947 - Peter Strauss, 1948 - Jennifer O'Neill, 1949 - Ivana Trump, 1951 - Edward Albert, 1951 - Gordon Brown, 1951 - Randy California, 1954 - Anthony Head, 1954 - Patty Hearst, 1963 - Charles Barkley, 1966 - Cindy Crawford and 1967 - Kurt Cobain.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday February 21 is the 52nd day of the year. There are 313 days remaining until the end of this year.

Special Birthday Wishes to chynared21.

Happy Birthday to:
_*chynared21, ChampAmp, RJC5XTC, CeliaHayes, Learnmegood, potterdiane58, Kolinat, rockermtz, kellymrgan, justinewooper, p161i8iq, KD Sarge and Bubbleq.*_

On this day:
1804 - Built by Cornish inventor Richard Trevithick, the first self-propelled steam locomotive made at the Pen-y-Darren Ironworks first ran in Wales.








1842 - John Greenough is granted the first U.S. patent for the sewing machine.
1848 - Karl Marx and Friedrich Engels publish The Communist Manifesto.
1878 - The first telephone book is issued in New Haven, Connecticut.
1885 - The newly completed Washington Monument is dedicated.








1925 - The New Yorker publishes its first issue.
1947 - In New York City, Edwin Land demonstrates the first "instant camera", the Polaroid Land Camera, to a meeting of the Optical Society of America.
1948 - NASCAR is incorporated.
1965 - Malcolm X is assassinated at the Audubon Ballroom in New York City by members of the Nation of Islam.

Also born today:
1728 - Tsar Peter III of Russia, 1794 - Antonio López de Santa Anna, 1821 - Charles Scribner I, 1893 - Andrés Segovia, 1915 - Ann Sheridan, 1924 - Robert Mugabe, 1925 - Sam Peckinpah, 1927 - Erma Bombeck, 1927 - Hubert de Givenchy, 1933 - Nina Simone, 1934 - Rue McClanahan, 1946 - Tyne Daly, 1946 - Alan Rickman, 1955 - Kelsey Grammer, 1958 - Mary Chapin Carpenter, 1979 - Jennifer Love Hewitt, 1986 - Charlotte Church and 1987 - Ellen Page.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday February 22 is the 53rd day of the year. There are 312 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*AmyLR, julietw, Abby, ledgewood, Kait Nolan, Author, Aprille, meromana, caloym1, rodolf22, isaackline28, geishanriks, Donna Karan, Judy D., Katelynne, evergreen, SashaSavage, bsmithsoc01, Sheila_Guthrie and LisaP.*_

On this day:
1632 - Galileo's Dialogue Concerning the Two Chief World Systems is published.
1819 - By the Adams-Onís Treaty, Spain sells Florida to the United States for five million U.S. dollars.
1855 - The Pennsylvania State University is founded in State College, Pennsylvania.








1876 - The Johns Hopkins University in Baltimore, Maryland named after philanthropist Johns Hopkins, opened.








1879 - In Utica, New York, Frank Woolworth opens the first of many of 5 and dime Woolworth stores.








1889 - President Grover Cleveland signs a bill admitting North Dakota, South Dakota, Montana and Washington as U.S. states.
1958 - Egypt and Syria join to form the United Arab Republic.
1959 - Lee Petty wins the first Daytona 500.
1974 - The Organisation of the Islamic Conference summit begins in Lahore, Pakistan. 
1980 - Miracle on Ice: In Lake Placid, New York, the United States hockey team defeats the Soviet Union hockey team 4-3.
1994 - Aldrich Ames and his wife are charged by the United States Department of Justice with spying for the Soviet Union.

Also born today:
1732 - George Washington, 1788 - Arthur Schopenhauer, 1857 - Robert Baden-Powell, 1892 - Edna St. Vincent Millay, 1907 - Sheldon Leonard, 1907 - Robert Young, 1908 - Sir John Mills, 1928 - Bruce Forsyth, 1932 - Edward M. "Ted" Kennedy, 1934 - Sparky Anderson, 1944 - Robert Kardashian, 1950 - Julius Erving, 1959 - Kyle MacLachlan, 1963 - Vijay Singh, 1969 - Clinton Kelly and 1975 - Drew Barrymore.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday February 23 is the 54th day of the year. There are 311 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Celeste, Cindy902, purdueav8r, FSkornia, Tip10, colmil25, joymartn, Renjunair, jahnzz123, container, chloe16, monkeyluis, brenda26, henryrbrt78, deneenkleck, josefeilopt, delilah1, luisgomez23n, henryrobrt78, igncgood, luisgomez27n, aleafalls, khughes, belle malory and jenjiyana42.*_

On this day:
1739 - Richard Palmer is identified at York Castle, by his former schoolteacher, as the outlaw Dick Turpin.
1836 - The Battle of the Alamo begins in San Antonio, Texas.








1886 - Charles Martin Hall produced the first samples of man-made aluminum.
1896 - The Tootsie Roll is invented.








1898 - Émile Zola is imprisoned in France after writing "J'accuse", a letter accusing the French government of anti-Semitism and wrongfully imprisoning Captain Alfred Dreyfus.
1945 - American photographer Joe Rosenthal took the Pulitzer Prize-winning photograph Raising the Flag on Iwo Jima during the Battle of Iwo Jima, an image that was later reproduced as the U.S. Marine Corps War Memorial.








1954 - The first mass inoculation of children against polio with the Salk vaccine begins in Pittsburgh.
1987 - Supernova 1987a is seen in the Large Magellanic Cloud.

Also born today:
1685 - George Frideric Handel, 1744 - Mayer Amschel Rothschild, 1868 - W. E. B. Du Bois, 1904 - William L. Shirer, 1940 - Peter Fonda, 1943 - Fred Biletnikoff, 1970 - Niecy Nash, 1983 - Emily Blunt and 1994 - Dakota Fanning.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday February 24 is the 55th day of the year. There are 310 days remaining until the end of this year.

Today is Independence Day in Estonia (191; Flag Day in Mexico; National Artist Day in Thailand.

Happy Birthday to:
*tricia2475, Batgirl, river daughter, hamiltonmark3, austinforsalebyowner, John R. Corrigan, Author, russellgeorge, Pavarti, BetterStorytelling, kwmccabe, cet7, Sisko and Michael Ezaky.*

On this day:
1582 - Pope Gregory XIII announces the Gregorian calendar.
1809 - London's Drury Lane Theatre burns to the ground, leaving owner Richard Brinsley Sheridan destitute.








1868 - Andrew Johnson becomes the first President of the United States to be impeached by the United States House of Representatives. He is later acquitted in the Senate.
1917 - World War I: The U.S. ambassador to the United Kingdom is given the Zimmermann Telegram, in which Germany pledges to ensure the return of New Mexico, Texas, and Arizona to Mexico if Mexico declares war on the United States.
2008 - Fidel Castro retires as the President of Cuba after nearly fifty years.
2011 - Final Launch of Space Shuttle Discovery (OV-103).

Also born today:
1836 - Winslow Homer, 1874 - Honus Wagner, 1885 - Chester Nimitz, 1890 - Marjorie Main, 1921 - Abe Vigoda, 1938 - James Farentino, 1941 - Joanie Sommers, 1942 - Joe Lieberman, 1945 - Barry Bostwick, 1947 - Edward James Olmos, 1955 - Steve Jobs, 1956 - Eddie Murray and 1966 - Billy Zane.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday February 25 is the 56th day of the year. There are 310 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Susan Umpleby, brandon12, markel, saraaah90, princesscharlene, lorezskyline, grdmiller65, txbabyblues, Domothy, lillybyrd, reagan10, james.proffitt, TPG_RISING, raywilkins, sprtsnck, Miss de Meanour and Ven West.*_

On this day:
1570 - Pope Pius V excommunicates Queen Elizabeth I of England.
1836 - Samuel Colt is granted a United States patent for the Colt revolver.








1951 - The first Pan American Games are held in Buenos Aires, Argentina.

Also born today:
1873 - Enrico Caruso, 1888 - John Foster Dulles, 1901 - Zeppo Marx, 1913 - Jim Backus, 1917 - Anthony Burgess, 1935 - Sally Jessy Raphaël, 1938 - Diane Baker, 1943 - George Harrison and 1971 - Sean Astin.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday February 26 is the 57th day of the year. There are 308 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*KerryLynne, Gretchen, seffywhite, sevyanfellow, fallygotham, jcschuessler, Bratller, jamescook87, moka5672, ShowDown, elctricbookwrm, hawaiikaos, davidtillman and DavidBiddle.*_

On this day:
1815 - Napoleon Bonaparte escapes from Elba.
1919 - President Woodrow Wilson signs an act of the U.S. Congress establishing most of the Grand Canyon as a United States National Park,








1991 - British computer programmer Tim Berners-Lee introduced WorldWideWeb, the world's first web browser and WYSIWYG HTML editor.

Also born today:
1564 - Christopher Marlowe, 1732 - Francis Marion, 1802 - Victor Hugo, 1829 - Levi Strauss, 1846 - William F. "Buffalo Bill" Cody, 1852 - John Harvey Kellogg, 1866 - Herbert Henry Dow, 1887 - William Frawley, 1908 - Tex Avery, 1914 - Robert Alda, 1916 - Jackie Gleason, 1918 - Theodore Sturgeon, 1920 - Tony Randall, 1928 - Fats Domino, 1928 - Ariel Sharon, 1932 - Johnny Cash and 1953 - Michael Bolton.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday February 27 is the 58th day of the year. There are 307 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Sodbuster, sarge41, DonnaFaz, BellaVista, lovingthenet, Wolfgang1, Jess265, marian27, Cinexploits, sterlingballard, julidrevezzo, coldwarunicorn and Rene Folsom.*_

On this day:
380 - Edict of Thessalonica: Emperor Theodosius I, with co-emperors Gratian and Valentinian II, declare their wish that all Roman citizens convert to trinitarian Christianity.
1801 - Pursuant to the District of Columbia Organic Act of 1801, Washington, D.C. is placed under the jurisdiction of the U.S. Congress.
1812 - Poet Lord Byron gives his first address as a member of the House of Lords, in defense of Luddite violence against Industrialism in his home county of Nottinghamshire.
1860 - Abraham Lincoln makes a speech at Cooper Union in the city of New York that is largely responsible for his election to the Presidency.








1902 - Second Boer War: Harry 'Breaker' Harbord Morant is executed in Pretoria.

Also born today:
1807 - Henry Wadsworth Longfellow, 1886 - Hugo Black, 1891 - David Sarnoff, 1892 - William Demarest, 1897 - Marian Anderson, 1902 - John Steinbeck, 1913 - Irwin Shaw, 1917 - John Connally, 1925 - Samuel Dash, 1930 - Joanne Woodward, 1932 - Elizabeth Taylor, 1934 - Ralph Nader, 1940 - Howard Hesseman, 1962 - Adam Baldwin and 1980 - Chelsea Clinton.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday February 28 is the 59th day of the year. There are 306 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Gables Girl, CS, auntmarge, Sofie, Amethyst, Marshall, momof2, Labrynth, PV Lundqvist, gadgetgirl, Stephen Goldin, AndrewHusted, Gerardzarate, infoserv, Wanrey00, GaryMounts, fredrey00, runner4546, Steven Konkoly, nicholasmcgirr, RebeccaKnight, DelilahFawkes and MarionSipe.*_

On this day:
1525 - The Aztec king Cuauhtémoc is executed by Hernán Cortés's forces.
1784 - John Wesley charters the Methodist Church.
1827 - The Baltimore & Ohio Railroad is incorporated, becoming the first railroad in America offering commercial transportation of both people and freight.
1885 - The American Telephone and Telegraph Company is incorporated in New York State as the subsidiary of American Bell Telephone. 
1935 - DuPont scientist Wallace Carothers invents nylon.
1953 - James D. Watson and Francis Crick announce to friends that they have determined the chemical structure of DNA.









Also born today:
1901 - Linus Pauling, 1906 - Bugsy Siegel, 1907 - Milton Caniff, 1915 - Zero Mostel, 1923 - Charles Durning, 1928 - Stanley Baker, 1940 - Mario Andretti, 1945 - Bubba Smith, 1948 - Bernadette Peters, 1958 - Jack Abramoff and 1961 - Rae Dawn Chong.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday March 1 is the 60th day of the year. There are 304 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to Geoffrey.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Persephone76, Geoffrey, carebearmel, Jasmin Hill, malia3, juana1, oliviaperryslu960, lenalover1990, lee_frey, joanmeyerthesinger, seanblack30, jwasserman, Devin, fritzz10, janetjackson, metabolicdiet, dine4fun, kevin88morris, Bonnie Dee, Nibiru2012, WorldPax, salome and TessaKealey.*_

On this day:
752 BC - Romulus, legendary first king of Rome, celebrates the first Roman triumph after his victory over the Caeninenses, following The Rape of the Sabine Women.
1565 - The city of Rio de Janeiro is founded.








1692 - Sarah Good, Sarah Osborne and Tituba are brought before local magistrates in Salem Village, Massachusetts, beginning what would become known as the Salem witch trials.
1781 - The Continental Congress adopts the Articles of Confederation.
1790 - The first United States census is authorized.
1803 - Ohio is admitted as the 17th U.S. state.
1867 - Nebraska becomes the 37th U.S. state.
1872 - Yellowstone National Park is established as the world's first national park.








1873 - E. Remington and Sons in Ilion, New York begins production of the first practical typewriter.








1896 - Henri Becquerel discovers radioactivity.
1932 - The son of Charles Lindbergh, Charles Augustus Lindbergh III, is kidnapped.
1936 - The Hoover Dam is completed.








1946 - The Bank of England is nationalised.
1947 - The International Monetary Fund begins financial operations.
1961 - President of the United States John F. Kennedy establishes the Peace Corps.

Also born today:
752 BC- Romulus, founder of Rome, 1445 - Sandro Botticelli, 1810 - Frédéric Chopin, 1904 - Glenn Miller, 1910 - David Niven, 1918 - Roger Delgado, 1921 - Terence Cooke, 1922 - Yitzhak Rabin, 1926 - Pete Rozelle, 1927 - Harry Belafonte, 1935 - Robert Conrad, 1944 - Roger Daltrey, 1947 - Alan Thicke, 1954 - Ron Howard, 1956 - Timothy Daly, 1969 - Javier Bardem and 1994 - Justin Bieber.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday March 2 is the 61st day of this year. There are 304 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to Dana.

Happy Birthday to:
_*mom133d (aka Liz), Errol R. Williams, CandyTX, Dana, The Fourth Doctor, elaralove, Lanell Gaters, wbrown104, aprilamburt, mandrews04, adamsroobey, johnreymurphy, matthewjones, pinky18, joy_12, Knights230, JaredSandman, EllisonJames, marieoczs, ranger444, pauldg, poprose, Martha32, HerminScott, eganscentsy4u, urigyoung, Sara Pierce, ioj3288, Sarah Fawkes, zegarki and Chelsea Campbell.*_

On this day:
1836 - Declaration of independence of the Republic of Texas from Mexico.
1855 - Alexander II becomes Tsar of Russia.
1877 - Just two days before inauguration, the U.S. Congress declares Rutherford B. Hayes the winner of the election even though Samuel J. Tilden had won the popular vote on November 7, 1876.
1917 - The enactment of the Jones-Shafroth Act grants Puerto Ricans United States citizenship.
1933 - The film King Kong opens at New York's Radio City Music Hall.
1946 - Ho Chi Minh is elected the President of North Vietnam.
1962 - Wilt Chamberlain sets the single-game scoring record in the National Basketball Association by scoring 100 points.








1969 - In Toulouse, France, the first test flight of the Anglo-French Concorde is conducted.
1983 - Compact Disc players and discs are released for the first time in the United States and other markets. 
1998 - Data sent from the Galileo spacecraft indicates that Jupiter's moon Europa has a liquid ocean under a thick crust of ice.









Also born today:
1793 - Sam Houston, 1876 - Pope Pius XII 1904 - Dr. Seuss, 1917 - Desi Arnaz, 1919 - Jennifer Jones, 1931 - Mikhail Gorbachev, 1931 - Tom Wolfe, 1942 - John Irving, 1950 - Karen Carpenter, 1952 - Laraine Newman, 1953 - Russ Feingold, 1962 - Jon Bon Jovi, 1968 - Daniel Craig, 1981 - Bryce Dallas Howard and 1982 - Ben Roethlisberger.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday March 3 is the 62nd day of this year. There are 303 days remaining until the end of the year.

Super special birthday wishes to Jeff Hepple.

We don't want to forget Fleurignacois either.

Happy Birthday to:
Jeff, Cindergayle, traciharmon3, rosetodd24, rosetodd33, lorenbartlett16, jennifferhoskin08, kristofferrichards, kouahmad286, kouahmad289, green297, paydayloans, Benton100, SheilaRiddle, erica0o0, drycleaning, JacobHill, jenny0386, Parttime228897, SlutsCurrent, stevlissner437, robberts, beanbagdesigner, annmurdock840, J.R. Lavmljl, cuongtery87, teddybears, newtonp22, redcarpetfdan, DudePie, satellitekt, phlipcollbert, imaginelearning3, leeservice01, essenza45, steve904, beth02manning, gardenstatue1, blechdosen, fixrelationship22, kappel, casinolondontoday, theadvisory, tacentdreamer, PrecyChy, jackson116, Krystal_05, Xian21, rodgelims, barutansisin, nick001, IvanIce, klark28, rhea85, Aaliyah uy, Notethatit, Tom Uriel, diahurni33, kellyjne36, Shamar Will, kairahhang, Sharma37, joannavds89, ciara39, stephenmiller8000, malvinaek, nealsillars, noimantruman49, gelmae, Dunley039, Leonie3428, Shannon26, Austerlitz23, leeangel.1512, kenchan789, huybeo123, carolinemoran, marktwain014, bobricher45, bullocksrainee, thongmuot0907, alexandercrawford, karenrosario, LoiDevo03, Fanette, cassey1234, darling143, Cadence, shanicefallah, MartinC, kiarah87, KeithConrad, daphnes03, hunsssalin, jon160311, Javed097, alinguyen, ehethanter, hellokittyp7, marilyn5espina, pattie150188, cacalibina, milahan205, jonhketer, perterluca, Britney, Petersen4134, sanatirica, hatawey33, joondis, hectorwaltz, michael068, amadam, selina150188, bernard1214, hersly9876, cery65432, ketrmia, Will Granger, Bäcker5363, meonaliter, Bäcker234, jimta, Winnie, petersen205, mikenpp205, kitalinami, bumgarner205, misstenr, selina15018, ntncxm, BaaderBerliner, nikichow11, mitanaver, xstltcna, mitanave, katerjimli, parkjimmy, Fleischer, BauerSchwab11, webugs, tinca, Fleurignacois, nirob2020, kingfarhana and Justyn.

On this day:
1776 - American Revolutionary War: The first amphibious landing of the United States Marine Corps begins the Battle of Nassau.








1820 - The U.S. Congress passes the Missouri Compromise.
1836 - Texans celebrate the first Texas Independence Day with the signing of the Texas Declaration of Independence, officially broke Texas from Mexico, and creating the Republic of Texas.








1845 - Florida is admitted as the 27th U.S. state.
1885 - The American Telephone & Telegraph Company is incorporated in New York.
1923 - TIME magazine is published for the first time.








1931 - The United States adopts The Star-Spangled Banner as its national anthem.
1951 - Jackie Brenston, with Ike Turner and his band, records "Rocket 88", often cited as "the first rock and roll record", at Sam Phillips' recording studios in Memphis, Tennessee.

Also born today:
1831 - George Pullman, 1847 - Alexander Graham Bell, 1868 - Émile Chartier, 1890 - Edmund Lowe, 1895 - Matthew Ridgway, 1911 - Jean Harlow, 1920 - Julius Boros, 1933 - Lee Radziwill and 1962 - Herschel Walker.


----------



## intinst

3/3/13

Cindergayle, traciharmon3, rosetodd24, rosetodd33, lorenbartlett16, jennifferhoskin08, kristofferrichards,
kouahmad286, kouahmad289, green297, paydayloans, Benton100, SheilaRiddle, erica0o0, drycleaning, 
JacobHill, jenny0386, Parttime228897, SlutsCurrent, stevlissner437, robberts, beanbagdesigner, 
annmurdock840, J.R. Lavmljl, cuongtery87, teddybears, newtonp22, redcarpetfdan, DudePie, satellitekt,
phlipcollbert, imaginelearning3, leeservice01, essenza45, steve904, beth02manning, gardenstatue1, 
blechdosen, fixrelationship22, kappel, casinolondontoday, theadvisory, tacentdreamer, PrecyChy, jackson116,
Krystal_05, Xian21, rodgelims, barutansisin, nick001, IvanIce, klark28, rhea85, Aaliyah uy, Notethatit, Tom Uriel, 
diahurni33, kellyjne36, Shamar Will, kairahhang, Sharma37, joannavds89, ciara39, stephenmiller8000, malvinaek, 
nealsillars, noimantruman49, gelmae, Dunley039, Leonie3428, Shannon26, Austerlitz23, leeangel.1512, 
kenchan789, huybeo123, carolinemoran, marktwain014, bobricher45, bullocksrainee, thongmuot0907,
alexandercrawford, karenrosario, LoiDevo03, Fanette, cassey1234, darling143, Cadence, shanicefallah, MartinC, 
kiarah87, KeithConrad, daphnes03, hunsssalin, jon160311, Javed097, alinguyen, ehethanter, hellokittyp7, 
marilyn5espina, pattie150188, cacalibina, milahan205, jonhketer, perterluca, Britney, Petersen4134, sanatirica, 
hatawey33, joondis, hectorwaltz, michael068, amadam, selina150188, bernard1214, hersly9876, cery65432, 
ketrmia, Will Granger, Bäcker5363, meonaliter, Bäcker234, jimta, Winnie, petersen205, mikenpp205, kitalinami, 
bumgarner205, misstenr, selina15018, ntncxm, BaaderBerliner, nikichow11, mitanaver, xstltcna, mitanave, 
katerjimli, parkjimmy, Fleischer, BauerSchwab11, webugs, tinca, Fleurignacois, nirob2020, kingfarhana& Justyn
Happy Birthday!
Warm thoughts for your Day!


----------



## intinst

3/3/13

JEFF
*Happy Birthday!*










Just another thing to worry about when you get to our age,
"Did I remember to put new batteries in the smoke alarm?
Oh well, I'll know shortly."

Hope it is a a great day!​


----------



## intinst

3/4/13
stu11926, Arylkin, gary.taylor, brentcrimson, prepaid321, ancoley54, p161i8ip, p261i9k1, 
SarahBarnard, kbronson29, mitchvelez1234, goodluck7890, dyancole, ninjatroj123, 
moninjalvl231, slimd, cecrify01, lancer525, hmcurriers, Katja, DJWeaver, countrykindler19, 
DennisDz, Scimaran, Ian S Rutter, Red Dove, yomatta, vickieheully, Suzi Goode & NathanH
Happy Birthday to all you Geeks out there!
(and you normal folk, too!)


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday March 4 is the 63rd day of the year. There are 302 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*stu11926, Arylkin, gary.taylor, brentcrimson, prepaid321, ancoley54, p161i8ip, p261i9k1, SarahBarnard, kbronson29, mitchvelez1234, goodluck7890, dyancole, ninjatroj123, moninjalvl231, slimd, cecrify01, lancer525, hmcurriers, Katja, DJWeaver, countrykindler19, DennisDz, Scimaran, Ian Rutter, Red Dove, yomatta, vickieheully, Suzi Goode and NathanH.*_

On this day:
51 - Nero, later to become Roman Emperor, is given the title princeps iuventutis (head of the youth).
1152 - Frederick I Barbarossa is elected King of the Germans.
1519 - Hernan Cortes arrives in Mexico in search of the Aztec civilization and their wealth.
1681 - Charles II grants a land charter to William Penn for the area that will later become Pennsylvania.








1791 - Vermont is admitted to the U.S. as the fourteenth state.
1797 - In the first ever peaceful transfer of power between elected leaders in modern times, John Adams is sworn in as President of the United States, succeeding George Washington.
1918 - The first case of Spanish flu occurs, the start of a devastating worldwide pandemic.
1986 - The Soviet Vega 1 begins returning images of Halley's Comet and the first images of its nucleus.

Also born today:
1394 - Henry the Navigator, 1678 - Antonio Vivaldi, 1745 - Kazimierz Pułaski, 1888 - Knute Rockne, 1895 - Shemp Howard, 1901 - Charles Goren, 1909 - Harry Helmsley, 1926 - Richard DeVos, 1932 - Miriam Makeba, 1932 - Ed "Big Daddy" Roth, 1934 - Barbara McNair, 1938 - Paula Prentiss, 1950 - Rick Perry, 1953 - Kay Lenz, 1958 - Patricia Heaton, 1961 - Steven Weber and 1969 - Chaz Bono.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday March 5 is the 64th day of the year. There are 301 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*KITSAP KINDLER, mathys123, paulascott339, huusin, p25s7of8, alex-chatrooms, lisa-we, divine24, Wynnlove14, hulianpeter, quscount, Jocamp, michaeljordan120, Jessro and workingmomwm.*_

On this day:
1616 - Nicolaus Copernicus's book, De revolutionibus orbium coelestium is banned by the Catholic Church.
1770 - Five Americans, including Crispus Attucks, and a boy, are killed by British troops. At a subsequent trial the soldiers are defended by John Adams.
1836 - Samuel Colt makes the first production-model revolver, the .34-caliber.








1912 - Italian forces are the first to use airships for military purposes, employing them for reconnaissance behind Turkish lines.
1975 - First meeting of the Homebrew Computer Club.
1981 - The ZX81, a pioneering British home computer, is launched by Sinclair Research.









Also born today:
1879 - Sir William Beveridge, 1908 - Sir Rex Harrison, 1927 - Jack Cassidy, 1930 - Del Crandall, 1936 - Dean Stockwell, 1939 - Samantha Eggar, 1958 - Andy Gibb, 1963 - Joel Osteen and 1974 - Eva Mendes.


----------



## intinst

3/5/13
KITSAP KINDLER, mathys123, paulascott339, huusin, p25s7of8, 
alex-chatrooms, lisa-we, divine24, Wynnlove14, hulianpeter, 
quscount, Jocamp, michaeljordan120, Jessro & workingmomwm
*Everyone's on board with wishing 
you all a very Happy Birthday!*


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday March 6 is the 65th day of this year. There are 300 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*PortlandZinMan, Augurin, JoeSage, Jane Bled, BillySpencer, candylady, BenHasham, IMartins, flikcarter, OrchardBankCreditCard, BlurayDVDPlayer, courtney212, jimhawkins072009, NeroAZ, creditcard, Roncay, 72JohnL, percival5, Dane_08, anne4gibbs, Rebekkah, denisemistich, tomovjunior and Jack Kirwan.*_

On this day:
1820 - The Missouri Compromise is signed into law by President James Monroe. 
1836 - Battle of the Alamo - After a thirteen day siege by an army of 3,000 Mexican troops, the 187 Texas volunteers, including frontiersman Davy Crockett and colonel Jim Bowie, defending the Alamo are killed and the fort is captured.








1857 - The Supreme Court of the United States rules in the Dred Scott v. Sandford case.
1899 - Bayer registers aspirin as a trademark.
1951 - The trial of Ethel and Julius Rosenberg begins.
1964 - Nation of Islam's Elijah Muhammad officially gives boxing champion Cassius Clay the name Muhammad Ali.
1967 - Joseph Stalin's daughter Svetlana Alliluyeva defects to the United States.
1981 - After 19 years of presenting the CBS Evening News, Walter Cronkite signs off for the last time.

Also born today:
1475 - Michelangelo, 1619 - Cyrano de Bergerac, 1806 - Elizabeth Barrett Browning, 1885 - Ring Lardner, 1906 - Lou Costello, 1917 - Will Eisner, 1923 - Ed McMahon, 1924 - William H. Webster, 1925 - Wes Montgomery, 1926 - Alan Greenspan, 1927 - Gordon Cooper, 1930 - Lorin Maazel, 1936 - Marion Barry Jr., 1939 - Adam Osborne, 1940 - Willie Stargell, 1944 - Mary Wilson, 1947 - Rob Reiner, 1947 - John Stossel, 1959 - Tom Arnold, 1967 - Connie Britton and 1972 - Shaquille O'Neal.


----------



## intinst

3/6/13
PortlandZinMan, Augurin, JoeSage, Jane Bled, BillySpencer, candylady, BenHasham, 
IMartins, flikcarter, OrchardBankCreditCard, BlurayDVDPlayer, courtney212, 
jimhawkins072009, NeroAZ, creditcard, Roncay, 72JohnL, percival5, Dane_08, 
anne4gibbs, Rebekkah, denisemistich, tomovjunior & Jack Kirwan
*Happy Birthday!
Hope you get something shiny for your day, too!*


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday March 7 is the 66th day of the year. There are 299 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*ElLector, pobetober, martha1010711, venessa1020711, paul1030711, alex1040711, martha10107111, venessa10207111, Harry Morgan, StoraLeon, DonnaBurgess, trixielegaspi, canadafarm and Legio.*_

On this day:
321 - Emperor Constantine I decrees that the dies Solis Invicti (sun-day) is the day of rest in the Empire.
1876 - Alexander Graham Bell is granted a patent for an invention he calls the telephone.









Also born today:
1671 - Robert Roy MacGregor, 1934 - Willard Scott, 1940 - Daniel J. Travanti, 1942 - Tammy Faye Bakker, 1942 - Michael Eisner, 1945 - Elizabeth Moon, 1950 - Franco Harris, 1952 - Lynn Swann, 1970 - Rachel Weisz, and 1975 - TJ Thyne.


----------



## intinst

3/8/13
Happy Birthday 
Loonlover!


----------



## intinst

3/8/13
lisa.m, Homebru, peterhart8, Rickysmith103, Sara Saint John, jyra335, 
cheriereich, JomarP, mamosk, Maurito, Junrey, JeffersonT, HarryP, CleferP, 
Collin Moshman), Polly Iyer, dal, DB Boyer, Nigel-Cooper, davidhaynes & Senpai


----------



## intinst

3/8/13
sjc
*Happy Birthday
& Hang in there!*


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday March 8 is the 67th day of this year. There are 298 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Happy Birthday to SJC and loonlover.

Happy Birthday to:
_*sjc, lisa.m, loonlover, Homebru, peterhart8, Rickysmith103, Sara Saint John, jyra335, cheriereich, JomarP, mamosk, Maurito, Junrey, JeffersonT, HarryP, CleferP, Collin Moshman, Polly Iyer, dal, DB Boyer, Nigel-Cooper, davidhaynes and Senpai.*_

On this day:
1576 - Spanish explorer Diego García de Palacio first sights the ruins of the ancient Mayan city of Copán.








1618 - Johannes Kepler discovers the third law of planetary motion.
1817 - The New York Stock Exchange is founded.
1917 - The United States Senate votes to limit filibusters by adopting the cloture rule.
1936 - Daytona Beach Road Course holds its first oval stock car race.
1979 - Philips demonstrates the Compact Disc publicly for the first time.

Also born today:
1495 - John of God, 1859 - Kenneth Grahame, 1891 - Sam Jaffe, 1892 - Mississippi John Hurt, 1900 - Howard Aiken, 1902 - Louise Beavers, 1910 - Claire Trevor, 1922 - Cyd Charisse, 1939 - Jim Bouton, 1943 - Lynn Redgrave, 1945 - Micky Dolenz, 1976 - Freddie Prinze Jr. and 1977 - James Van Der Beek.


----------



## loonlover

Thanks, II and Geoff.

Happy Birthday to SJC.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday March 9 is the 68h day of this year. There are 297 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday Wishes to Sara Reine (smreine).

Happy Birthday to:
_*Kindled Spirit, pamorgan, vrc84, DrDuktayp, Vicki Hinze, Mayzshon, earthwatcher, structuredsann, adampgreen08, eloisejknapp, Spinderella and SBryantPos.*_

On this day:
632 - The Last Sermon (Khutbah, Khutbatul Wada') of Prophet Muhammad.
1796 - Napoléon Bonaparte marries his first wife, Joséphine de Beauharnais.
1842 - The first documented discovery of gold in California occurs at Rancho San Francisco, six years before the California Gold Rush.
1933 - Great Depression: President Franklin D. Roosevelt submits the Emergency Banking Act to Congress, the first of his New Deal policies.
1959 - The Barbie doll makes its debut at the American International Toy Fair in New York.
1989 - Financially-troubled Eastern Air Lines filed for bankruptcy.
2011 - Space Shuttle Discovery makes its final landing after 39 flights.

Also born today:
1454 - Amerigo Vespucci, 1856 - Eddie Foy, 1902 - Will Geer, 1918 - Mickey Spillane, 1932 - Keely Smith, 1933 - Lloyd Price, 1934 - Yuri Gagarin, 1940 - Raúl Juliá, 1942 - Mark Lindsay, 1943 - Bobby Fischer, 1943 - Charles Gibson and 1971 - Emmanuel Lewis.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday March 10 is the 69th day of the year. There are 296 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to lynninva.

Happy Birthday to:
_*lynninva, stinsmom, andc39, JMSetzler, aleciameyers, TheAffiliate, McDog3, Garrison01, Bet119, elizabeth33, Jason Reed, Thomas Edison, austen9, drjonas89, narahlucy, CatherineIsom, Chris West, Deborah Hainley Bonnar, RobinCovington, froboy69, S.J. Drum and yubibillion.*_

On this day:
1831 - The French Foreign Legion is established by King Louis-Philippe to support his war in Algeria.








1848 - The Treaty of Guadalupe Hidalgo is ratified by the United States Senate, ending the Mexican-American War.
1876 - Alexander Graham Bell makes the first successful telephone call by saying "Mr. Watson, come here, I want to see you."
1952 - Fulgencio Batista leads a successful coup in Cuba and appoints himself as the "provisional president".
1977 - Rings of Uranus: Astronomers discover rings around Uranus.

Also born on this day:
1888 - Barry Fitzgerald, 1928 - James Earl Ray, 1940 - Chuck Norris, 1940 - Dean Torrence, 1957 - Shannon Tweed, 1958 - Sharon Stone, 1961 - Mitch Gaylord, 1962 - Jasmine Guy, 1977 - Shannon Miller, 1983 - Carrie Underwood and 1984 - Olivia Wilde.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday March 11 is the 70th day of this year. There are 295 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Dallas, FallenSeraph, emasen0630, agrissom2149, avazquezpassione, SSL Matrix, alexkei789, porcelanafria2149, marjohnson2010, jhouston19, zurielswan19, joshwhte19, gabesim19, ravirsam19, edselmel19, carexpertnumbr, p261i9k2, blaine197, ritakyo315, par2323, nehemiasxp33, NathanMasn49, Brian Lindenmuth, slarmstrong, wakincade, vickiejohnstone, gillshutt, Sylvia Day and Lensman.*_

On this day:
222 - Emperor Elagabalus is assassinated, along with his mother, Julia Soaemias, by the Praetorian Guard during a revolt. 
1702 - The Daily Courant, England's first national daily newspaper is published for the first time.
1851 - The first performance of Rigoletto by Giuseppe Verdi takes place in Venice.








1917 - World War I: Baghdad falls to Anglo-Indian forces commanded by General Stanley Maude.
1983 - Pakistan successfully conducts a cold test of a nuclear weapon.
2011 - An earthquake measuring 9.0 in magnitude strikes 130 km (81 mi) east of Sendai, Japan.

Also born today:
1898 - Dorothy Gish, 1903 - Lawrence Welk, 1916 - Harold Wilson, 1926 - Ralph Abernathy, 1931 - Rupert Murdoch, 1934 - Sam Donaldson, 1936 - Antonin Scalia, 1950 - Bobby McFerrin, 1957 - Lady Chablis and 1963 - Alex Kingston.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday March 12 is the 71st day of this year . There are 294 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Suzanne, LSbookend, amandaby14, Dawn.Ibanez, zhazhadavis, Sylvie Boey, crystelpaye44, krishna.steer, firstaidcourse, KathyCarmichael, marie28, Clyde2010, prhall12R, carina12, alphosini5 and Richinsbury.*_

On this day:
1622 - Ignatius of Loyola and Francis Xavier, founders of the Jesuits, are canonized as saints by the Catholic Church.
1894 - Coca-Cola is bottled and sold for the first time in Vicksburg, Mississippi, by local soda fountain operator Joseph Biedenharn.
1912 - The Girl Guides (later renamed the Girl Scouts of the USA) are founded in the United States.
1933 - Franklin D. Roosevelt addresses the nation for the first time as President of the United States. This is also the first of his "fireside chats".
1968 - Mauritius achieves independence.
1993 - The Blizzard of 1993 - Snow begins to fall across the eastern portion of the US with tornadoes, thunder snow storms, high winds and record low temperatures. The storm lasts for 30 hours.








2009 - Financier Bernard Madoff plead guilty in New York to scamming $18 billion, the largest in Wall Street history.

Also born today:
1478 - Giuliano de' Medici, 1831 - Clement Studebaker, 1890 - Vaslav Nijinsky, 1913 - Agathe von Trapp, 1922 - Jack Kerouac, 1923 - Wally Schirra, 1928 - Edward Albee, 1932 - Andrew Young, 1933 - Barbara Feldon, 1940 - Al Jarreau, 1946 - Liza Minnelli, 1947 - Mitt Romney, 1948 - James Taylor and 1962 - Darryl Strawberry.


----------



## julidrevezzo

Thanks, Geoff. Sorry it took me so long to find this thread. Belated happy birthday to everyone who shared that birthday. 


geoffthomas said:


> Wednesday February 27 is the 58th day of the year. There are 307 days remaining until the end of this year.
> 
> Happy Birthday to:
> _*Sodbuster, sarge41, DonnaFaz, BellaVista, lovingthenet, Wolfgang1, Jess265, marian27, Cinexploits, sterlingballard, julidrevezzo, coldwarunicorn and Rene Folsom.*_
> 
> On this day:
> 380 - Edict of Thessalonica: Emperor Theodosius I, with co-emperors Gratian and Valentinian II, declare their wish that all Roman citizens convert to trinitarian Christianity.
> 1801 - Pursuant to the District of Columbia Organic Act of 1801, Washington, D.C. is placed under the jurisdiction of the U.S. Congress.
> 1812 - Poet Lord Byron gives his first address as a member of the House of Lords, in defense of Luddite violence against Industrialism in his home county of Nottinghamshire.
> 1860 - Abraham Lincoln makes a speech at Cooper Union in the city of New York that is largely responsible for his election to the Presidency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1902 - Second Boer War: Harry 'Breaker' Harbord Morant is executed in Pretoria.
> 
> Also born today:
> 1807 - Henry Wadsworth Longfellow, 1886 - Hugo Black, 1891 - David Sarnoff, 1892 - William Demarest, 1897 - Marian Anderson, 1902 - John Steinbeck, 1913 - Irwin Shaw, 1917 - John Connally, 1925 - Samuel Dash, 1930 - Joanne Woodward, 1932 - Elizabeth Taylor, 1934 - Ralph Nader, 1940 - Howard Hesseman, 1962 - Adam Baldwin and 1980 - Chelsea Clinton.


----------



## intinst

3/12/13
Suzanne, LSbookend, amandaby14, Dawn.Ibanez, KathyCarmichael,
Sylvie Boey, crystelpaye44, krishna.steer, firstaidcourse, zhazhadavis, 
marie28, Clyde2010, prhall12R, carina12, alphosini5 & Richinsbury


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday March 13 is the 72nd day of this year. There are 293 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*jeanniedoris, PASeasholtz, 01Melina, Kent, tituspowell, Suzanna Medeiros, janna09, julia01, adebalogun, Sapphire and Audrey Finch.*_

On this day:
624 - Led by Muhammad, the Muslims of Medina defeated the Quraysh of Mecca in Badr, present-day Saudi Arabia.
1781 - William Herschel discovers Uranus.








1845 - Felix Mendelssohn's Violin Concerto receives its première performance in Leipzig.
1884 - The Siege of Khartoum, Sudan begins, ending on January 26, 1885.
1925 - Scopes Trial: A law in Tennessee prohibits the teaching of evolution.
1938 - World News Roundup is broadcast for the first time on CBS Radio in the United States.
1964 - American Kitty Genovese is murdered, reportedly in view of neighbors who did nothing to help her, prompting research into the bystander effect.
2000 - Miami Dolphins quarterback Dan Marino retires from the National Football League after 17 seasons.

Also born today:
1733 - Joseph Priestley, 1764 - Earl Grey, 1908 - Walter Annenberg, 1910 - Sammy Kaye, 1911 - L. Ron Hubbard, 1913 - William Casey, 1935 - Leslie Parrish, 1939 - Neil Sedaka, 1950 - William H. Macy, 1956 - Dana Delany and 1971 - Annabeth Gish.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday March 15 is the 74th day of this leap year. There are 291 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday Wishes to Ruby296.
and 
Special Birthday wishes to Jeff Hepple's great-grandson on his 5th birthday.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Wannabe, daissyy23, tiffanysy, jeremy15, aaronpolson, astropos, christinekling, Keith Baxter, reinachica, crystelpaye, warobison, karenferrel, Jim Lanier, garry25, PaulJNewell, FemiOlawole, TerryLP, dannasuzman, AndrewM75, forestdowns, LuckyChuck, pbt777, Clare Horton, aeutarax, HRavenRose and jpear87.*_

On this day:
44 BC - Julius Caesar, Dictator of the Roman Republic, is stabbed to death by Marcus Junius Brutus, Gaius Cassius Longinus, Decimus Junius Brutus and several other Roman senators on the Ides of March.








1493 - Christopher Columbus returns to Spain after his first trip to the Americas.
1545 - First meeting of the Council of Trent.
1783 - In an emotional speech in Newburgh, New York, George Washington asks his officers not to support the Newburgh Conspiracy. The plea is successful and the threatened coup d'état never takes place.
1820 - Maine becomes the 23rd U.S. state.
1906 - Rolls-Royce Limited is incorporated.
1917 - Tsar Nicholas II of Russia abdicates the Russian throne and his brother the Grand Duke becomes Tsar.
1956 - My Fair Lady premiered on Broadway at the Mark Hellinger Theatre.
1985 - The first Internet domain name is registered (symbolics.com).

Also born today:
1767 - Andrew Jackson, 1887 - Marjorie Merriweather Post, 1899 - George Brent, 1913 - Macdonald Carey, 1916 - Harry James, 1926 - Norm Van Brocklin, 1933 - Ruth Bader Ginsburg, 1935 - Judd Hirsch, 1935 - Jimmy Swaggart, 1944 - Sly Stone, 1947 - Ry Cooder, 1953 - Heather Graham, 1963 - Bret Michaels, 1975 - Eva Longoria and 1975 - Will.i.am.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday March 16 is the 75th day of the year. There are 290 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*sheba, Tabatha, destinbrides, cynthiafarr, beachbrides, Jamie Nicole Santos, Little Kat, edwardcane, DickStanley, apexjason, L. A. Burton, georgery0, reedsalas, bernfield16, gatehouseauthor, Luthar23, Astariel, Lah Lah, shauno and MarieB.*_

On this day:
597 BC - Babylonians capture Jerusalem, and replace Jehoiachin with Zedekiah as king.
37 - Caligula becomes Roman Emperor after the death of his great uncle, Tiberius.
1621 - Samoset, a Mohegan, visited the settlers of Plymouth Colony and greets them.
1802 - The Army Corps of Engineers is established to found and operate the United States Military Academy at West Point.
1916 - The 7th and 10th US cavalry regiments under John J. Pershing crossed the US-Mexico border to join the hunt for Pancho Villa.
1958 - The Ford Motor Company produced its 50 millionth automobile, the Thunderbird, averaging almost a million cars a year since the company's founding.








1968 - General Motors produced its 100 millionth automobile, the Oldsmobile Toronado.








1984 - William Buckley, the CIA station chief in Beirut, Lebanon, is kidnapped by Islamic fundamentalists and later died in captivity.
2005 - Israel officially handed over Jericho to Palestinian control.

Also born today:
1877 - Reza Shah Pahlavi, 1903 - Mike Mansfield, 1906 - Henny Youngman, 1912 - Pat Nixon, 1916 - Mercedes McCambridge, 1920 - Leo McKern, 1926 - Jerry Lewis, 1927 - Daniel Patrick Moynihan, 1949 - Erik Estrada, 1949 - Victor Garber, 1954 - Nancy Wilson, 1962 - Philippe Kahn and 1967 - Lauren Graham.


----------



## Ruby296

Thank you Geoff!!


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday March 17 is the 76th day of this year. There are 289 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is _*St. Patrick's Day*_.









Special Birthday Wishes to Cobbie.

Happy Birthday to:
_*KarenB, hmh, Maelstrom, morriss003, Cobbie, JCPie, fergie04, edelyn02, bobbiehopki24, Eddel29, Keair, Benstroke03, louise_, bookofradeluxe, Madeline Freeman, AnnBenjamin, Lindafaye, SteveHolak and booklover888.*_

On this day:
45 BC - In his last victory, Julius Caesar defeats the Pompeian forces of Titus Labienus and Pompey the Younger in the Battle of Munda.
624 - Led by Muhammad, the Muslims of Medina defeat the Quraysh of Mecca in the Battle of Badr.
1780 - American Revolution: George Washington grants the Continental Army a holiday "as an act of solidarity with the Irish in their fight for independence".
1941 - In Washington, D.C., the National Gallery of Art is officially opened by President Franklin D. Roosevelt.








1960 - U.S. President Dwight D. Eisenhower signs the National Security Council directive on the anti-Cuban covert action program that will ultimately lead to the Bay of Pigs Invasion.

Also born today:
1804 - Jim Bridger, 1834 - Gottlieb Daimler, 1919 - Nat King Cole, 1938 - Rudolf Nureyev, 1944 - Pattie Boyd, British 1945 - Michael Hayden, 1948 - William Gibson, 1951 - Kurt Russell, 1955 - Gary Sinise, 1964 - Rob Lowe, 1972 - Mia Hamm and 1987 - Rob Kardashian.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday March 18 is the 77th day of the year. There are 288 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*candggmom, binhdownunder, derbyremovals, codony90, wujekzbyszek, Dannigrrl5, arturomckee, maxine02, janea1x, Dannieba76, skullheadphones95, apinaud, avril wilson, Christopher Lee Cousino, Shawn Martinez, Canklefish and HaroldReyes.*_

On this day:
37 - The Roman Senate annuls Tiberius's will and proclaims Caligula emperor.
1314 - Jacques de Molay, the 23rd and the last Grand Master of the Knights Templar, is burned at the stake
1850 - American Express is founded by Henry Wells and William Fargo.
1938 - Mexico nationalizes all foreign-owned oil properties within its borders.
1944 - The eruption of Mount Vesuvius in Italy kills 26 and causes thousands to flee their homes.








1989 - In Egypt, a 4,400-year-old mummy is found nearby the Pyramid of Cheops.

Also born today:
1496 - Mary Tudor, 1782 - John C. Calhoun, 1837 - Grover Cleveland, 1844 - Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov, 1869 - Neville Chamberlain, 1877 - Edgar Cayce, 1911 - Smiley Burnette, 1926 - Peter Graves, 1927 - George Plimpton, 1932 - John Updike, 1938 - Charley Pride, 1945 - Michael Reagan, 1959 - Irene Cara, 1963 - Vanessa L. Williams and 1970 - Queen Latifah.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday March 19 is the 78th day of this year. There are 287 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*stargazer0725, Andrew Cort, DC, JD, chilady1, Maria Savva, Kindle Worm, johnadams80, alexisleno, gilana26, cece2543, Virginia Wright, TexasGirl, James Snow and ThePipeBrat.*_

On this day:
1649 - The House of Commons of England passes an act abolishing the House of Lords, declaring it "useless and dangerous to the people of England".
1918 - The U.S. Congress establishes time zones and approves daylight saving time.
1931 - Gambling is legalized in Nevada.
1954 - Willie Mosconi sets a world record by running 526 consecutive balls without a miss during a straight pool exhibition at East High Billiard Club in Springfield, Ohio. 








1982 - Falklands War: Argentinian forces land on South Georgia Island, precipitating war with the United Kingdom.

Also born today:
1813 - David Livingstone, 1848 - Wyatt Earp, 1860 - William Jennings Bryan, 1864 - Charles Marion Russell, 1891 - Earl Warren, 1894 - Moms Mabley, 1909 - Louis Hayward, 1916 - Irving Wallace, 1928 - Patrick McGoohan, 1936 - Ursula Andress, 1946 - Ruth Pointer, 1947 - Glenn Close, 1952 - Harvey Weinstein and 1955 - Bruce Willis.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday March 20 is the 79th day of this year. There are 286 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Cabinboy, mastrys89, lucksers123, wendinieys786, sharmesslyn900, virginia256, solnit147, sarahllyn123, crissmeyl009, flromarys768, katty674, tracy235, laysian234, zilymaes989, joane987, carla885, carmella789, marianne213, zhazingmae111, bessially009, marenieys222, luxerys222, gracellynes112, janice667, jessy558, devine776, farrasarah980, Ammethyst258, charlie258, Kristylle255, telliesmer990, auromael123, melaynies121, arniemae111, mishillen009, judelle675, slallyma001, Eunille235, Devory342, Rhea674, Sandrahh342, maryesnes187, mayrexl233, leighhness009, mariemars221, Scarlley877, Evelyn221, kattee653, Stephen Prosapio, jackH399, PrissyToes, AmyKilmer, lananeal, benz_sr9, rad05, felixricherd, thewaterdude08, Jonathan Winn and charlee.*_

On this day:
1602 - The Dutch East India Company is established.
1616 - Sir Walter Raleigh is freed from the Tower of London after 13 years of imprisonment.








1852 - Harriet Beecher Stowe's Uncle Tom's Cabin is published.
1916 - Albert Einstein publishes his general theory of relativity.
1990 - Ferdinand Marcos's widow, Imelda Marcos, goes on trial for bribery, embezzlement, and racketeering.

Also born today:
43 BC - Ovid, 1813 - Ned Buntline, 1828 - Henrik Ibsen, 1906 - Ozzie Nelson, 1908 - Sir Michael Redgrave, 1914 - Wendell Corey, 1917 - Vera Lynn, 1922 - Carl Reiner, 1925 - John Ehrlichman, 1928 - Fred Rogers, 1931 - Hal Linden, 1937 - Jerry Reed, 1948 - Bobby Orr, 1950 - William Hurt, 1957 - Spike Lee, 1958 - Holly Hunter and 1963 - Kathy Ireland.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday March 21 is the 80th day of this year. There are 285 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Lady Jessica, NiLuJe, allan60, allanor85, sonofthedragon, LindaNelson, egarcia04, rstevens04, angelicGrace, robmesh56, mwatson04, swarakx2, ebale04, Atyaman, kendalllyons, JasonThibeault and GavinFletcher.*_

On this day:
1556 - In Oxford, Archbishop of Canterbury Thomas Cranmer is burned at the stake.
1871 - Otto von Bismarck is appointed Chancellor of the German Empire.
1871 - Journalist Henry Morton Stanley begins his trek to find the missionary and explorer David Livingstone.
1928 - Charles Lindbergh is presented with the Medal of Honor for the first solo trans-Atlantic flight.
1935 - Shah Reza Pahlavi formally asks the international community to call Persia by its native name, Iran, which means 'Land of the Aryans.'
1952 - Alan Freed presents the Moondog Coronation Ball, the first rock and roll concert, in Cleveland, Ohio.








1980 - On the season finale of the soap opera Dallas, the infamous character J.R. Ewing is shot by an unseen assailant, leading to the catchphrase "Who shot J.R.?"

Also born today:
1685 - Johann Sebastian Bach, 1806 - Benito Juárez, 1839 - Modest Petrovich Mussorgsky, 1867 - Florenz Ziegfeld, 1904 - Forrest Mars Sr., 1910 - Julio Gallo, 1946 - Timothy Dalton, 1958 - Gary Oldman, 1962 - Matthew Broderick, 1962 - Rosie O'Donnell and 1978 - Kevin Federline.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday March 22 is the 81st day of this year. There are 284 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Amarithmoon, shamblesh, robert75crosby, Shy2, andresswaldo, andreawolf, tanyasanchis, timotysmith, glassiquegirl, Heys10, Shahi Paneer, zamoracloe, Carleigh, RowenaJane60, timthomas1979, sophiamoore, LilianaHart and Michaela Kennedy.*_

On this day:
1621 - The Pilgrims of Plymouth Colony sign a peace treaty with Massasoit of the Wampanoags.
1765 - The British Parliament passes the Stamp Act that introduces a tax to be levied directly on its American colonies.
1894 - The first playoff game for the Stanley Cup starts.
1945 - The Arab League is founded when a charter is adopted in Cairo, Egypt.
1997 - Tara Lipinski, age 14 years and 10 months, becomes the youngest champion women's World Figure Skating Champion.
1997 - The Comet Hale-Bopp has its closest approach to Earth.









Also born today:
1599 - Anthony van Dyck, 1887 - Chico Marx, 1908 - Louis L'Amour, 1912 - Karl Malden, 1913 - Lew Wasserman, 1920 - Werner Klemperer, 1923 - Marcel Marceau, 1930 - Pat Robertson, 1930 - Stephen Sondheim, 1931 - William Shatner, 1934 - Orrin Hatch, 1947 - James Patterson, 1948 - Wolf Blitzer, 1948 - Andrew Lloyd Webber, 1955 - Lena Olin, 1955 - Pete Sessions, 1959 - Matthew Modine and 1976 - Reese Witherspoon.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday March 23 is the 82nd day of this year. There are 283 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*melissaj323, billnick67, Oboe Joe, GFar2010, darioshuma44, janie666666, jasmentria, chelsea25, trampas22, chiara24, BDoane, panji12 and vindicativevisage.*_

On this day:
1775 - Patrick Henry delivers his speech - "Give me Liberty, or give me Death!" - at St. John's Church in Richmond, Virginia.
1806 - After traveling through the Louisiana Purchase and reaching the Pacific Ocean, explorers Lewis and Clark and their "Corps of Discovery" begin their arduous journey home.
1857 - Elisha Otis's first elevator is installed at 488 Broadway New York City.
1956 - Pakistan becomes the first Islamic republic in the world. 
1962 - NS Savannah, the first nuclear-powered cargo-passenger ship, is launched as a showcase for Dwight D. Eisenhower's Atoms for Peace initiative.








1989 - Stanley Pons and Martin Fleischmann announce their discovery of cold fusion at the University of Utah.
2001 - The Russian Mir space station is disposed of, breaking up in the atmosphere before falling into the southern Pacific Ocean near Fiji.

Also born today:
1645 - William "Captain" Kidd, 1905 - Joan Crawford, 1910 - Akira Kurosawa, 1912 - Wernher von Braun, 1953 - Chaka Khan and 1976 - Keri Russell.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday March 24 is the 83rd day of this year. There are 282 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*shadowbandit, Brendako, nowel_g, nitrondesigns, farrellclaire, jmesglzer, johnmaze23, myposian, Nick010, mantha, Jagat, Eric the Scott and Ardin.*_

On this day:
1401 - Turko-Mongol emperor Timur sacks Damascus.
1721 - Johann Sebastian Bach dedicated six concertos to Christian Ludwig, margrave of Brandenburg-Schwedt, now commonly called the Brandenburg Concertos. 
1832 - In Hiram, Ohio a group of men beat, tar and feather Mormon leader Joseph Smith, Jr..
1900 - Mayor of New York City Robert Anderson Van Wyck breaks ground for a new underground "Rapid Transit Railroad" that would link Manhattan and Brooklyn.








1944 - World War II: In an event later dramatized in the movie The Great Escape, 76 prisoners begin breaking out of Stalag Luft III.
1958 - Rock'N'Roll teen idol Elvis Presley is drafted in the U.S. Army.

Also born today:
1834 - John Wesley Powell, 1855 - Andrew Mellon, 1874 - Harry Houdini, 1887 - Roscoe "Fatty" Arbuckle, 1902 - Thomas E. Dewey, 1903 - Malcolm Muggeridge, 1909 - Clyde Barrow, 1911 - Joseph Barbera, 1924 - Norman Fell, 1930 - Steve McQueen, 1940 - Bob Mackie, 1951 - Tommy Hilfiger, 1954 - Robert Carradine, 1956 - Steve Ballmer, 1960 - Kelly LeBrock, 1973 - Jim Parsons, 1974 - Alyson Hannigan and 1976 - Peyton Manning.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday March 25 is the 84th day of this year. There are 281 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*steverandolph, JediMstr, joanne29, Tim K. Scott, alexajoy, homred, rockers810, Susie Bright, CDChristian, hotpinklimes, shadowbandit1, markmann45, basilia, Trinity Blacio, Griffin61, evette37, felecite50, Elizabeth Ann West, DianaTrees and D.B. Collins.*_

On this day:
421 - Venice is founded at twelve o'clock noon, according to legend.
1306 - Robert the Bruce becomes King of Scotland.
1634 - The first settlers arrive in Maryland.
1918 - The Belarusian People's Republic is established.
1957 - United States Customs seizes copies of Allen Ginsberg's poem "Howl" on the grounds of obscenity.
1965 - Civil rights activists led by Martin Luther King, Jr. successfully complete their 4-day 50-mile march from Selma to the capitol in Montgomery, Alabama.









Also born today:
1867 - Arturo Toscanini, 1881 - Béla Bartók, 1901 - Ed Begley, 1911 - Jack Ruby, 1918 - Howard Cosell, 1921 - Simone Signoret, 1922 - Eileen Ford, 1928 - Jim Lovell, 1932 - Gene Shalit, 1934 - Gloria Steinem, 1940 - Anita Bryant, 1942 - Aretha Franklin, 1943 - Paul Michael Glaser, 1946 - Stephen Hunter, 1947 - Elton John, 1948 - Bonnie Bedelia, 1965 - Sarah Jessica Parker, 1967 - Debi Thomas, 1982 - Danica Patrick and 1984 - Katharine McPhee.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday March 26 is the 85th day of this year. There are 280 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*dugspurva, krisjackson, Digital Tempest, jomhenry18, omandam1, jasmine375, brenda104, DaciaOkely, AzaLeo, rafilb, InezHines, siovi, HopeNalid, JohnPereza63, MichaelSSEC, levi231, TobyT, cica8962, deka0593, puji5672, lona5672, tejo0101, rudi4456, icha2321, kwjeter, Selah March, UltraRob, montereywriter, Tom Bane, Tensejim and monamontgomery.*_

On this day:
1484 - William Caxton prints his translation of Aesop's Fables.
1971 - East Pakistan declares its independence from Pakistan to form People's Republic of Bangladesh. 








1997 - Thirty-nine bodies are found in the Heaven's Gate cult suicides.
1999 - A jury in Michigan finds Dr. Jack Kevorkian guilty of second-degree murder for administering a lethal injection to a terminally ill man.

Also born today:
1874 - Robert Frost, 1881 - Guccio Gucci, 1911 - Tennessee Williams, 1914 - William Westmoreland, 1916 - Sterling Hayden, 1919 - Strother Martin, 1930 - Sandra Day O'Connor, 1931 - Leonard Nimoy, 1934 - Alan Arkin, 1940 - James Caan, 1940 - Nancy Pelosi, 1943 - Bob Woodward, 1944 - Diana Ross, 1948 - Steven Tyler, 1949 - Vicki Lawrence, 1950 - Martin Short, 1960 - Jennifer Grey, 1968 - Kenny Chesney and 1985 - Keira Knightley.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday March 27 is the 86th day of this year. There are 279 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to Linda Cannon-Mott.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Linda Cannon-Mott, delshin, Kristus412, frodolass, rebeccalerwill, mandab385, che262hen, melissa6705, jrores, cinder, shane_, PeterSaenz, JFrankmor and Nikg.*_

On this day:
196 BC - Ptolemy V ascends to the throne of Egypt.
1851 - First reported sighting of the Yosemite Valley by Europeans.
1886 - Famous Apache warrior, Geronimo, surrenders to the U.S. Army, ending the main phase of the Apache Wars.
1915 - Typhoid Mary, the first healthy carrier of disease ever identified in the United States, is put in quarantine, where she would remain for the rest of her life.
1976 - The first 4.6 miles of the Washington Metro subway system opens.









Also born today:
1813 - Nathaniel Currier, 1899 - Gloria Swanson, 1917 - Cyrus Vance, 1924 - Sarah Vaughan, 1927 - Mstislav Rostropovich, 1931 - David Janssen, 1939 - Cale Yarborough, 1942 - Michael York, 1963 - Quentin Tarantino, 1970 - Mariah Carey, 1971 - Nathan Fillion and 1975 - Fergie.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday March 28 is the 87th day of this year. There are 278 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*sheltiemom, John Steinbeck, Patra, libros_lego, Don From VA, twcheney89, Barbi, nclejones, fadedrainbows, dans28, jhay28, caroline gerardo, SolaeDehvine, robertk328, Lisa Bergren, kberteaux, Mathias Frey and Simone.*_

On this day:
193 - Roman Emperor Pertinax is assassinated by Praetorian Guards, who then sell the throne in an auction to Didius Julianus.
845 - Paris is sacked by Viking raiders, probably under Ragnar Lodbrok, who collects a huge ransom in exchange for leaving.
1854 - Crimean War: France and Britain declare war on Russia.
1910 - Henri Fabre becomes the first person to fly a seaplane, the Fabre Hydravion, after taking off from a water runway near Martigues, France.








1930 - Constantinople and Angora change their names to Istanbul and Ankara.
1959 - The State Council of the People's Republic of China dissolves the Government of Tibet.
1990 - President George H. W. Bush posthumously awards Jesse Owens the Congressional Gold Medal.

Also born today:
1868 - Maxim Gorky, 1890 - Paul Whiteman, 1899 - August "Gussie" Anheuser Busch, Jr., 1905 - Marlin Perkins, 1910 - Jimmie Dodd, 1914 - Edmund Muskie, 1921 - Sir Dirk Bogarde, 1924 - Freddie Bartholomew, 1928 - Zbigniew Brzezinski, 1943 - Conchata Ferrell, 1944 - Ken Howard, 1948 - Dianne Wiest, 1955 - Reba McEntire, 1970 - Vince Vaughn, 1975 - Kate Gosselin, 1981 - Julia Stiles and 1986 - Lady Gaga.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday March 29 is the 88th day of the year. There are 277 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*SimonStern2, aaco, ny2ks, chrisgallizzi, kayci73, ecom, Janeth Derwitsch, loopydee, laidenmitt, miltonking, luisgates, GBard, snosler, SJ-Byrne and BarbaraJDelaney.*_

On this day:
1461 - Wars of the Roses: Battle of Towton - Edward of York defeats Queen Margaret to become King Edward IV of England.
1806 - Construction is authorized of the Great National Pike, better known as the Cumberland Road, becoming the first United States federal highway.
1849 - The United Kingdom annexes the Punjab.
1871 - The Royal Albert Hall is opened by Queen Victoria.








1886 - Dr. John Pemberton brews the first batch of Coca-Cola in a backyard in Atlanta, Georgia.
1911 - The M1911 .45 ACP pistol becomes the official U.S. Army side arm.








1951 - Ethel and Julius Rosenberg are convicted of conspiracy to commit espionage.

Also born today:
1790 - John Tyler, 1867 - Cy Young, 1899 - Lavrenty Beria, 1916 - Eugene McCarthy, 1918 - Pearl Bailey, 1918 - Sam Walton, 1937 - Billy Carter, 1943 - Eric Idle, 1943 - Sir John Major, 1944 - Denny McLain, 1956 - Kurt Thomas, 1957 - Christopher Lambert, 1964 - Elle Macpherson, 1965 - Jill Goodacre and 1968 - Lucy Lawless.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday March 30 is the 89th day of the year. There are 276 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to Annalog.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Annalog, Marcthekindlefreak, buybacklinks, pdallen, RineeMartin, FlAiMt_J128, lizanygren, Lenstroh80, VMartinez, gmessina and benmcdowall.*_

On this day:
1822 - The Florida Territory is created in the United States.
1867 - Alaska is purchased from Russia for $7.2 million, about 2 cent/acre ($4.19/km²), by United States Secretary of State William H. Seward.
1909 - The Queensboro Bridge opens, linking Manhattan and Queens.








1981 - President Ronald Reagan is shot in the chest outside a Washington, D.C., hotel by John Hinckley, Jr.

Also born today:
1746 - Francisco Goya, 1820 - Anna Sewell, 1853 - Vincent van Gogh, 1902 - Ted Heath, 1913 - Frankie Laine, 1919 - McGeorge Bundy, 1922 - Turhan Bey, 1930 - John Astin, 1937 - Warren Beatty, 1940 - Jerry Lucas, 1945 - Eric Clapton, 1957 - Paul Reiser, 1962 - MC Hammer, 1964 - Tracy Chapman, 1965 - Piers Morgan, 1968 - Celine Dion and 1979 - Norah Jones.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday March 31 is the 90th day of the year. There are 275 days remaining until the end of the year.

And it is Easter Sunday this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*tecwritr, catsklgd1, meliatanaka3, rm663, Genaro Zamora, Brooke A. Sheehan, RGSanders, KaraKing and Debbie B Phillips.*_

On this day:
1492 - Queen Isabella of Castille issues the Alhambra decree, ordering her 150,000 Jewish subjects to convert to Christianity or face expulsion. 
1854 - Commodore Matthew Perry signs the Treaty of Kanagawa with the Japanese government, opening the ports of Shimoda and Hakodate to American trade.
1889 - The Eiffel Tower is officially opened.








1918 - Daylight saving time goes into effect in the United States for the first time.
1951 - Remington Rand delivers the first UNIVAC I computer to the United States Census Bureau.

Also born today:
1596 - René Descartes, 1685 - Johann Sebastian Bach, 1732 - Joseph Haydn, 1927 - César Chávez, 1928 - Gordie Howe, 1929 - Liz Claiborne, 1932 - John Jakes, 1934 - Richard Chamberlain, 1934 - Shirley Jones, 1935 - Herb Alpert, 1938 - Arthur B. Rubinstein, 1943 - Christopher Walken, 1945 - Gabe Kaplan, 1948 - Al Gore, 1948 - Rhea Perlman and 1971 - Ewan McGregor.


----------



## Annalog

A belated thanks, Geoff! 

I was away from Internet access since yesterday morning and KB was having problems before I left home yesterday.


----------



## geoffthomas

For Monday, the 1rst of April:
April 1 is the 91st day of the year. There are 274 days remaining until the end of the year. April 1 is most notable in many countries for being April Fools' Day.

Happy Birthday to:
_*kellyoz, dhcalva, wendyaguiza, Chicago Bob, lovingthe, Dlight, Alvasean, maeve1, chuelee143, shamrock04, bcwoods, Daniel Jackson, mariemccey2011, MrPaoloLevi28, MoebiusTripper, Daphne21, Darke Conteur, casiowatchesfan and J. Davis Bly. *_

On this day:
286 - Emperor Diocletian elevates his general Maximian to co-emperor with the rank of Augustus and gives him control over the Western regions of the Roman Empire.
1826 - Samuel Morey patents the internal combustion engine.








1867 - Singapore becomes a British crown colony.
1891 - The Wrigley Company is founded in Chicago, Illinois.
1941 - A military coup in Iraq overthrows the regime of 'Abd al-Ilah and installs Rashid Ali as Prime Minister.
1957 - The BBC broadcasts the spaghetti tree hoax on its current affairs programme Panorama.








1976 - Apple Inc. is formed by Steve Jobs and Steve Wozniak.
1979 - Iran becomes an Islamic Republic by a 98% vote, officially overthrowing the Shah.

Others born this day:
1868 - Edmond Rostand, 1873 - Sergei Rachmaninoff, 1883 - Lon Chaney, Sr., 1885 - Wallace Beery, 1909 - Eddy Duchin, 1920 - Toshirō Mifune, 1922 - William Manchester, 1926 - Anne McCaffrey, 1929 - Jane Powell, 1932 - Debbie Reynolds, 1939 - Ali MacGraw and 1961 - Susan Boyle.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday April 2 is the 92nd day of the year There are 273 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to David 'Half-Orc' Dalglish.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Shizu, JimJ (26), Italiahaircolor, David 'Half-Orc' Dalglish, wsophia37, Laura Stamps, genne1, iratris, Esther7, Straker, tomela72, ahmadferi, Allysa, Jason Halstead, AlleyGator, Doug DePew, ebookeditingpro, LexiJ, Duru, J.R.Eagle and tea cup.*_

On this day:
1513 - Spanish explorer Juan Ponce de León first sights land in what is now Florida.








1902 - "Electric Theatre", the first full-time movie theater in the United States, opens in Los Angeles, California.
1930 - After the mysterious death of Empress Zewditu, Haile Selassie is proclaimed emperor of Ethiopia.
1973 - Launch of the LexisNexis computerized legal research service.
1982 - Falklands War: Argentina invades the Falkland Islands.

Also born today:
742 - Charlemagne, 1725 - Giacomo Casanova, 1805 - Hans Christian Andersen, 1840 - Émile Zola, 1875 - Walter Chrysler, 1908 - Buddy Ebsen, 1914 - Sir Alec Guinness, 1920 - Jack Webb, 1939 - Marvin Gaye, 1940 - Penelope Keith, 1945 - Linda Hunt and 1947 - Emmylou Harris.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday April 3 is the 93rd day of the year. There are 272 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Lynn ODell, whiterab, Felisa, tdodson, daus6389, Sean Ellis, Zungha, WilliamVitka, Hadley1110, jaloru95, fpharaoh, BBorders and Shaun Dowdall.*_

On this day:
1860 - The first successful United States Pony Express run from Saint Joseph, Missouri to Sacramento, California begins.








1882 - American Old West: Jesse James is killed by Robert Ford.
1895 - Trial of the libel case instigated by Oscar Wilde begins, eventually resulting in his imprisonment on charges of homosexuality.
1948 - President Harry S. Truman signs the Marshall Plan, authorizing $5 billion in aid for 16 countries.
1981 - The Osborne 1, the first successful portable computer, is unveiled at the West Coast Computer Faire in San Francisco.









Also born today:
1783 - Washington Irving, 1822 - Edward Everett Hale, 1893 - Leslie Howard, 1898 - George Jessel, 1898 - Henry Luce, 1924 - Doris Day, 1924 - Marlon Brando, 1926 - Gus Grissom, 1930 - Helmut Kohl, 1941 - Jan Berry, 1942 - Marsha Mason, 1942 - Wayne Newton, 1944 - Tony Orlando, 1958 - Alec Baldwin, 1959 - David Hyde Pierce, 1961 - Eddie Murphy, 1971 - Picabo Street and 1972 - Jennie Garth.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday April 4 is the 94th day of the year. There are 271 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Dazlyn, lovehummingbirds, RichG, billy9071, genacontreras, karryle01, phyllis01, librogeek, valerieturgeon12, janebrown1982, XeniaWeasley, davidreyes485, VegasDivorceGuy, SpaceTrace, steson75, steson1975, p3rsonal, Best96, Best65, Cableinternet, vindroAdam, avatar28, fra6ile2, cablenetserv, davidbray174, mercianroofing, Internettv, dealsoncomcast, cablepromo, comcast2play, VeniceMeyer, bdebsib7, richard12, richardc, carlosbieber897, frankballard258, ernestoham369, samantha198604, marellio12, Limesat-ultra1, ArtsTear, miljack12, JediFan, PinkTiger, morosn12, harsmit12, onedot3, charlsgy, GraceDMartinez, WilliamKConley, WilliamJMccoy, bcbc005, NormanMHutchins, LanasLLeak, PatriciaCWatson, LisaJSyverson, LynnKGray, StevenSNottin, sstewart7845, ThomasJEdmond, phillipuribe, SueannMHill, DonaBRohrer, roxiewest47, KimberlyMHicks, abdulwaheed, Kanisha04, caroline135, Cherokee Mike, biztosito, susanash786, frothozone, PfoxPub, Jess03, jelai, adorasendotto, LibbyAllen, archonaraysen, wahidjib, Thea092, kavinsoun, banjonrichr, paulmikesss, seanne34k2, oliviat04, bobsandlers, CherryHeart, VanessaS1, Stephanie Poscente, mikany88, acunnings30s, drseuss77, coffetable, bwlinker32, arialburnz, norton87u, Sana, Cr360, jthan003, pinefurni10, wardrobes0, AmandaBixby, JennJill Designs, telemechanical and evelinjsmiles.*_

On this day:
1581 - Francis Drake is knighted for completing a circumnavigation of the world.
1812 - U.S. President James Madison enacts a ninety-day embargo on trade with the United Kingdom.
1873 - The Kennel Club is founded, the oldest and first official registry of purebred dogs in the world.
1964 - The Beatles occupy the top five positions on the Billboard Hot 100 pop chart.








1968 - Martin Luther King, Jr. is assassinated by James Earl Ray at a motel in Memphis, Tennessee.
1975 - Microsoft is founded as a partnership between Bill Gates and Paul Allen in Albuquerque, New Mexico
1994 - Marc Andreessen and Jim Clark found Netscape Communications Corporation under the name "Mosaic Communications Corporation".

Also born today:
1853 - Tad Lincoln, 1895 - Arthur Murray, 1906 - John Cameron Swayze, 1913 - Frances Langford, 1913 - Muddy Waters, 1922 - Elmer Bernstein, 1924 - Gil Hodges, 1928 - Maya Angelou, 1932 - Anthony Perkins, 1942 - Kitty Kelley, 1944 - Craig T. Nelson, 1965 - Robert Downey, Jr., 1966 - Nancy McKeon, 1973 - David Blaine, 1979 - Heath Ledger and 1991 - Jamie Lynn Spears.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday April 5 is the 95th day of the year. There are 270 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to Edward C. Patterson.

Happy Birthday to:
_*akw4572, Edward C. Patterson, seo-company, cutehamilton5, trial16forum, EsteeLauder, Tazz32, taberjenny, ellainetate, ashlyharry, kaye.fatima, kattyava, emiekaye, Paper Tiger, samantha12, judyanot, jannetjacky, marisbrown, alicetrava, aileenava, aprilalms, appletrava, ashlytrava, kimmaba, cindytrava, aimysilva, stellaandam, sandysuan, dyanluke, aliabruke, paulawela, andimorie, mikee36, moriebrenda, thomas67, karolbade, Indigo_05, brendasheffer, andreasaura, Sam83, danahfrias and kmriad.*_

On this day:
1614 - In Virginia, Native American Pocahontas marries English colonist John Rolfe.
1722 - The Dutch explorer Jacob Roggeveen discovers Easter Island.








1955 - Winston Churchill resigns as Prime Minister of the United Kingdom.
1976 - In the People's Republic of China, the April Fifth Movement leads to the Tiananmen incident, triggered by the death of Premier Zhou Enlai.

Also born today:
1588 - Thomas Hobbes, 1769 - Sir Thomas Hardy, 1827 - Joseph Lister, 1856 - Booker T. Washington, 1900 - Spencer Tracy, 1901 - Melvyn Douglas, 1908 - Bette Davis, 1916 - Gregory Peck, 1922 - Gale Storm, 1933 - Frank Gorshin, 1937 - Colin Powell, 1941 - Michael Moriarty and 1943 - Max Gail.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday April 6 is the 96th day of the year. There are 269 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*sherylb, NickAldo1, Mojahr, roynelson123, oraapps7, Zypher15, ellaine, camille_11, mylene_25, michelle_5, angelina_1, Reinaleawismith1, Alanboy, Matt Larkin, Michael J Findley, chrysoula and steven_thompson.*_

On this day:
1250 - Seventh Crusade: Ayyubids of Egypt capture King Louis IX of France in the Battle of Fariskur.
1327 - The poet Petrarch first sees his idealized love, Laura, in the church of Saint Clare in Avignon.








1652 - At the Cape of Good Hope, Dutch sailor Jan van Riebeeck establishes a resupply camp that eventually becomes Cape Town.
1808 - John Jacob Astor incorporates the American Fur Company, that would eventually make him America's first millionaire.
1896 - In Athens, the opening of the first modern Olympic Games is celebrated, 1,500 years after the original games are banned by Roman Emperor Theodosius I.
1909 - Robert Peary and Matthew Henson reach the North Pole.
1919 - Mohandas Karamchand Gandhi orders a general strike.
1947 - The first Tony Awards are presented for theatrical achievement.
1998 - Travelers Group announces an agreement to undertake the $76 billion merger between Travelers and Citicorp, and the merger is completed on October 8, of that year, forming Citibank.

Also born today:
1483 - Raphael, 1671 - Jean-Baptiste Rousseau, 1884 - Walter Huston, 1892 - Donald Wills Douglas, Sr., 1892 - Lowell Thomas, 1929 - Joi Lansing, 1937 - Merle Haggard, 1938 - Roy Thinnes, 1952 - Marilu Henner, 1955 - Blind Mississippi Morris and 1976 - Candace Cameron Bure.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, April 7 is the 97th day of the year. There are 268 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*LaraAmber, ashleefrey7, eddiejohnson1234, shanejohnson123470, andrejohnson12335, davejohnson12346, davidhoffman05, fallonbr996, bonzi, kurobe, PRJordan, agrouze07, frankiemorrison, E. S. Lark, Bazinga, samuelhawk and J. I. Keaton.*_

On this day:
451 - Attila the Hun sacks the town of Metz and attacks other cities in Gaul.
1724 - Premiere performance of Johann Sebastian Bach's St John Passion BWV 245 at St. Nicholas Church, Leipzig.
1827 - John Walker, an English chemist, sells the first friction match that he had invented the previous year.








1922 - Teapot Dome scandal: United States Secretary of the Interior leases Teapot Dome petroleum reserves in Wyoming.
1964 - IBM announces the System/360.
1967 - Film critic Roger Ebert published his very first film review in the Chicago Sun-Times.
1969 - The Internet's symbolic birth date: publication of RFC 1.

Also born today:
1506 - Francis Xavier, 1770 - William Wordsworth, 1860 - Will Keith Kellogg, 1893 - Allen Dulles, 1897 - Walter Winchell, 1908 - Percy Faith, 1915 - Billie Holiday, 1915 - Henry Kuttner, 1920 - Ravi Shankar, 1928 - James Garner, 1931 - Daniel Ellsberg, 1939 - Francis Ford Coppola, 1939 - Sir David Frost, 1949 - John Oates, 1954 - Jackie Chan and 1964 - Russell Crowe.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday April 8 is the 98th day of the year. There are 267 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*arshield, Lizzy, toogeeky4u, chocochibi, adenjeff142, mrskb, paultimpson57, Eternal_Naturist and Maryhc67.*_

On this day:
217 - Roman Emperor Caracalla is assassinated (and succeeded) by his Praetorian Guard prefect, Marcus Opellius Macrinus.
1093 - The new Winchester Cathedral is dedicated by Walkelin.








1820 - The Venus de Milo is discovered on the Aegean island of Melos.
1913 - The 17th Amendment to the United States Constitution, requiring direct election of Senators, becomes law.

Also born today:
1892 - Mary Pickford, 1912 - Sonja Henie, 1918 - Betty Ford, 1938 - Kofi Annan, 1961 - Richard Hatch, 1963 - Julian Lennon and 1981 - Taylor Kitsch.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday April 9 is the 99th day of the year. There are 266 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Basketmaker Amy, Maebnus, mzbull, Butterfly71, tdmsu, Martel47, Alessia_Brio, JacquelineDTrottier, imee107, HadesRen3, Atmcbom, ameliafarlin, STOHara, Lesley A. Diehl, Thomas2011, Amanda2011, nicholasdenmon and K.A. Hunter.*_

On this day:
1585 - The expedition organised by Sir Walter Raleigh departs England for Roanoke Island (now in North Carolina) to establish the Roanoke Colony.
1682 - Robert Cavelier de La Salle discovers the mouth of the Mississippi River, claims it for France and names it Louisiana.
1865 - Robert E. Lee surrenders the Army of Northern Virginia (26,765 troops) to Ulysses S. Grant at Appomattox Courthouse, Virginia, effectively ending the war.
1939 - Marian Anderson sings at the Lincoln Memorial, after being refused permission to an integrated audience at the Daughters of the American Revolution's Constitution Hall.
1968 - Funeral of Martin Luther King, Jr.
1969 - The first British-built Concorde 002 makes its maiden flight from Filton to RAF Fairford.








2005 - Charles, Prince of Wales marries Camilla Parker Bowles in a civil ceremony at Windsor's Guildhall.

Also born today:
1898 - Paul Robeson, 1903 - Ward Bond, 1919 - J. Presper Eckert, 1926 - Hugh Hefner, 1932 - Carl Perkins, 1933 - Jean-Paul Belmondo, 1933 - Fern Michaels, 1937 - Marty Krofft, 1942 - Brandon De Wilde, 1954 - Dennis Quaid, 1964 - Margaret Peterson Haddix, 1965 - Mark Pellegrino, 1966 - Cynthia Nixon, 1979 - Keshia Knight Pulliam, 1990 - Kristen Stewart and 2000 - Jackie Evancho.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday April 10 is the 100th day of the year. There are 265 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*jgbex, NtheSouth, gulmabihan, andrew001, kittsreal, shellyharper01, lenine18, J H Sked, Macy44, primel4, kimcarney, Angeluz, horsebreaker53 and benji smith.*_

On this day:
837 - Halley's Comet and Earth experienced their closest approach to one another when their separating distance equalled 0.0342 AU (3.2 million miles).
1858 - After the original Big Ben, a 14.5 tonne bell for the Palace of Westminster had cracked during testing, it is recast into the current 13.76 tonne bell by Whitechapel Bell Foundry.








1864 - Archduke Maximilian of Habsburg is proclaimed emperor of Mexico during the French intervention in Mexico.
1874 - The first Arbor Day is celebrated in Nebraska.
1912 - The Titanic leaves port in Southampton, England for her first and only voyage.
1919 - Mexican Revolution leader Emiliano Zapata is ambushed and shot dead by government forces in Morelos.
1925 - The Great Gatsby by F. Scott Fitzgerald is first published in New York City, by Charles Scribner's Sons.

Also born today:
1794 - Matthew C. Perry, 1796 - James "Jim" Bowie, 1847 - Joseph Pulitzer, 1903 - Clare Boothe Luce, 1911 - Martin Denny, 1915 - Harry Morgan, 1921 - Chuck Connors, 1929 - Max von Sydow, 1932 - Omar Sharif, 1936 - John Madden, 1938 - Don Meredith, 1952 - Steven Seagal, 1984 - Mandy Moore and 1988 - Haley Joel Osment.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday April 11 is the 101st day of the year. There are 264 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*agnesfalk, p161i8il, p261i9ka, maria22, zyrelnorwood, agustin24, sanfordpickett, littleazrael, SwagerCarlton13, leecarroll45, terrymu44, vwaldeck and Alivia Anders.*_

On this day:
1689 - William III and Mary II are crowned as joint sovereigns of Britain.
1727 - Premiere of Johann Sebastian Bach's St Matthew Passion BWV 244b at the St. Thomas Church, Leipzig.
1868 - Former Shogun Tokugawa Yoshinobu surrenders Edo Castle to Imperial forces, marking the end of the Tokugawa shogunate.








1945 - American forces liberate the Buchenwald concentration camp.
1976 - The Apple I is created.

Also born today:
145 - Septimius Severus, 1893 - Dean Acheson, 1907 - Paul Douglas, 1928 - Ethel Kennedy, 1932 - Joel Grey, 1939 - Louise Lasser and 1987 - Joss Stone.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday April 12 is the 102nd day of the year. There are 263 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*kdawna, ChatNoir, miccunig7, peardley564, bryphili12, Alvin3Cowell, ernest33, kelmart11, PhillyGuy, reijoh12, jorest12, donme12, hoyjo12, henmi12, alisonmiller38, domars12, alvgre12, emilyf12, felgam12, samraim2, techWHAM, utahoboe, firebird12, lonwill12, stebour12, neciaphoenix, rachelsholiday, Kalen ODonnell and toadhall.*_

On this day:
1204 - The Crusaders of the Fourth Crusade breach the walls of Constantinople and enter the city, which they completely occupy the following day.
1633 - The formal inquest of Galileo Galilei by the Inquisition begins.








1934 - The strongest surface wind gust in the world at 231 mph, is measured on the summit of Mount Washington, New Hampshire.
1955 - The polio vaccine, developed by Dr. Jonas Salk, is declared safe and effective.

Also born today:
1777 - Henry Clay, 1932 - Tiny Tim, 1940 - Herbie Hancock, 1947 - Tom Clancy, 1947 - David Letterman, 1949 - Scott Turow, 1950 - David Cassidy, 1956 - Andy García, 1957 - Vince Gill, 1971 - Shannen Doherty, 1979 - Claire Danes and 1987 - Brooklyn Decker.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday April 13 is the 103rd day of the year. There are 262 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*BookBinder, KayakerNC, sparrowlight, Brindee13, Courtney_Conant, Vanessa Linna, maeann, grincole07, titi6869, chris41336, davidestesbooks, Tony Franks-Buckley and travconfessions.*_

On this day:
1204 - Constantinople falls to the Crusaders of the Fourth Crusade, temporarily ending the Byzantine Empire.
1742 - George Frideric Handel's oratorio Messiah makes its world-premiere in Dublin, Ireland.
1796 - The first elephant ever seen in the United States arrives from India.
1861 - American Civil War: Fort Sumter surrenders to Confederate forces.
1902 - James C. Penney opens his first store in Kemmerer, Wyoming.
1943 - The Jefferson Memorial is dedicated in Washington, D.C., on the 123th anniversary of Thomas Jefferson's birth.








1997 - Tiger Woods becomes the youngest golfer to win the Masters Tournament.

Also born today:
1570 - Guy Fawkes, 1743 - Thomas Jefferson, 1852 - F.W. Woolworth, 1866 - Butch Cassidy, 1909 - Eudora Welty, 1919 - Howard Keel, 1919 - Madalyn Murray O'Hair, 1923 - Don Adams, 1939 - Paul Sorvino, 1950 - Ron Perlman, 1963 - Garry Kasparov and 1970 - Rick Schroder.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday April 14 is the 104th day of the year. There are 261 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Jacqdenco, SimonWood, jonasramas23, gracebeck341, plantronicsd975, kathpless1989, RochellFDNZ, sam.mark, Angelinamdz, jwantheron, nicholai, Robert Hall, doreenmdz, yycien, matthwsm01, caitlin05, HildaC14, GrundJ1, sonya5621, StevePoling, Eliseo Mauas Pinto, bethtysall, DennisLively, kenk and ksmmike.*_

On this day:
70 - Siege of Jerusalem: Titus, son of emperor Vespasian, surrounds the Jewish capital, with four Roman legions. 
1205 - Battle of Adrianople between Bulgarians and Crusaders.
1828 - Noah Webster copyrights the first edition of his dictionary.
1860 - The first Pony Express rider reaches Sacramento, California.
1865 - U.S. President Abraham Lincoln is assassinated in Ford's Theatre by John Wilkes Booth.








1912 - The British passenger liner RMS Titanic hits an iceberg in the North Atlantic at 11:40pm. The ship sinks the following morning with the loss of 1,517 lives.
1939 - The Grapes of Wrath, by American author John Steinbeck is first published by the Viking Press.
2003 - The Human Genome Project is completed with 99% of the human genome sequenced to an accuracy of 99.99%.

Also born today:
1629 - Christiaan Huygens, 1889 - Arnold Joseph Toynbee, 1904 - Sir John Gielgud, 1925 - Rod Steiger, 1932 - Loretta Lynn, 1936 - Frank Serpico, 1941 - Julie Christie, 1941 - Pete Rose, 1966 - Greg Maddux, 1968 - Anthony Michael Hall,1973 - Adrien Brody, 1977 - Sarah Michelle Gellar and 1996 - Abigail Breslin.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday April 15 is the 105th day of the year. There are 260 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to Addie.

Happy Birthday to:
_*cj, woodyas, Addie, Rojer12, alicegrnt55, mihai7851, gabyc457, isteinz8, Cal_Noble, beasten23, TheRaymondMRose, nuclearjksnk4kH, JTrudge, IvanGrier, naaPatkonTrak3h, fietad4Oo, ahsii9Aeh, CelineRoberts and Boycool.*_

On this day:
1755 - Samuel Johnson's A Dictionary of the English Language is published in London.
1892 - The General Electric Company is formed. 
1912 - The British passenger liner RMS Titanic sinks in the North Atlantic at 2:20 a.m., two hours and forty minutes after hitting an iceberg. Only 710 of 2,227 passengers and crew on board survived.








1920 - Two security guards are murdered during a robbery in South Braintree, Massachusetts. Anarchists Sacco and Vanzetti would be convicted of and executed for the crime, amid much controversy.
1923 - Insulin becomes generally available for use by people with diabetes.
1924 - Rand McNally publishes its first road atlas.
1947 - Jackie Robinson debuts for the Brooklyn Dodgers, breaking baseball's color line.

Also born today:
1452 - Leonardo da Vinci, 1642 - Suleiman II, 1841 - Joseph E. Seagram, 1843 - Henry James, 1916 - Alfred S. Bloomingdale, 1917 - Hans Conried, 1922 - Michael Ansara, 1924 - Sir Neville Marriner, 1933 - Elizabeth Montgomery, 1939 - Claudia Cardinale, 1951 - Heloise, 1959 - Emma Thompson, 1982 - Seth Rogen and 1990 - Emma Watson.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday April 16 is the 106th day of the year. There are 259 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*r0b0d0c, swedishdad, Starship Avalon, LakishaDorton, pensioni, tneighbors, RickNovy, David John Wellman, alan_annand, MWhitt and Nixiejean.*_

On this day:
1178 BC - The calculated date of the Greek king Odysseus' return home from the Trojan War.
73 - Masada, a Jewish fortress, falls to the Romans after several months of siege, ending the Jewish Revolt.








1881 - In Dodge City, Kansas, Bat Masterson fights his last gun battle.
1941 - Bob Feller of the Cleveland Indians throws the only Opening Day no-hitter in the history of Major League Baseball, beating the Chicago White Sox 1-0.
1962 - Walter Cronkite takes over as the lead news anchor of the CBS Evening News, during which time he would become "the most trusted man in America".

Also born today:
1867 - Wilbur Wright, 1889 - Charlie Chaplin, 1921 - Peter Ustinov, 1924 - Henry Mancini, 1927 - Edie Adams, 1930 - Herbie Mann, 1935 - Bobby Vinton, 1939 - Dusty Springfield, 1947 - Kareem Abdul-Jabbar, 1954 - Ellen Barkin, 1963 - Jimmy Osmond, 1965 - Jon Cryer and 1971 - Selena.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday April 17 is the 107th day of the year. There are 258 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*thomashton, bkworm8it, katrayher, aomtg, Teresa Burrell, 1stboard, chabbylittle02, Rylie5, hmadkins, w0rdvirus, pandorapoikilos, Keith Houghton, Michael_Pierce and rickblackmon.*_

On this day:
1397 - Geoffrey Chaucer tells the Canterbury Tales for the first time at the court of Richard II.
1521 - Trial of Martin Luther over his teachings begins during the assembly of the Diet of Worms.
1524 - Giovanni da Verrazzano reaches New York harbor.
1961 - Bay of Pigs Invasion: A group of CIA financed and trained Cuban exiles lands at the Bay of Pigs in Cuba with the aim of ousting Fidel Castro.
1964 - Ford Mustang is introduced to the North American market.









Also born today:
1741 - Samuel Chase, 1837 - J. P. Morgan, 1896 - Señor Wences, 1897 - Thornton Wilder, 1918 - William Holden, 1923 - Harry Reasoner, 1951 - Olivia Hussey, 1972 - Jennifer Garner, 1974 - Victoria Beckham and 1985 - Rooney Mara.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday April 18 is the 108th day of the year. There are 257 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*brianspaeth, danielfields12, yefeng787, dawifey2007, Hailey0D, zngrutchfield04, Mr James Hoper, Saffina Desforges, vergildabbs, edyssa02, Bonnie Toews, chloe777, Amanda Green, k1ndl34 and AuthorShahWharton.*_

On this day:
1775 - American Revolution: The British advancement by sea begins; Paul Revere and other riders warn the countryside of the troop movements.
1912 - The Cunard liner RMS Carpathia brings 705 survivors from the RMS Titanic to New York City.
1923 - Yankee Stadium, "The House that Ruth Built", opens.








1930 - BBC Radio announces that there is no news on that day.

Also born today:
1480 - Lucrezia Borgia, 1857 - Clarence Darrow, 1882 - Leopold Stokowski, 1918 - Tony Mottola, 1946 - Hayley Mills, 1947 - James Woods, 1961 - Jane Leeves, 1963 - Conan O'Brien, 1967 - Maria Bello, 1976 - Melissa Joan Hart and 1979 - Kourtney Kardashian.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday April 19 is the 109th day of the year. There are 256 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Shara, bevie125, accent1088, Bunknee, brookskelly858, amauriced, S.A. Mulraney, Sachula, Alondo, SarahB and Matt Bracken.*_

On this day:
1770 - Marie Antoinette marries Louis XVI in a proxy wedding.
1892 - Charles Duryea claims to have driven the first automobile in the United States, in Springfield, Massachusetts.








1943 - Bicycle Day - Swiss chemist Dr. Albert Hofmann deliberately takes LSD for the first time.
1956 - Actress Grace Kelly marries Prince Rainier of Monaco.
1987 - The Simpsons premieres as a short cartoon on The Tracey Ullman Show.








1995 - The Alfred P. Murrah Federal Building in Oklahoma City, Oklahoma, USA, is bombed, killing 168.

Also born today:
1877 - Ole Evinrude, 1903 - Eliot Ness, 1925 - Hugh O'Brian, 1933 - Jayne Mansfield, 1935 - Dudley Moore, 1937 - Elinor Donahue, 1946 - Tim Curry, 1962 - Al Unser, Jr., 1963 - Valerie Plame, 1968 - Ashley Judd, 1979 - Kate Hudson and 1987 - Maria Sharapova.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday April 20 is the 110th day of the year. There are 255 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Marty, Chris J. Randolph, J.R.Tate, erinwatson, colinrichards, Kimberly Spencer, ktrump78, irwan2198 and KCHawkings.*_

On this day:
1653 - Oliver Cromwell dissolves the Rump Parliament.
1810 - The Governor of Caracas declares independence from Spain.
1828 - René Caillié becomes the first non-Muslim to enter Timbouctou.
1902 - Pierre and Marie Curie refine radium chloride.
1926 - Western Electric and Warner Bros. announce Vitaphone, a process to add sound to film.
1972 - Apollo 16, commanded by John Young, lands on the moon.








1978 - Korean Air Flight 902 is shot down by the Soviet Union.
1999 - Eric Harris and Dylan Klebold kill 13 people and injure 24 others before committing suicide at Columbine High School in Jefferson County, Colorado.
2008 - Danica Patrick wins the Indy Japan 300 becoming the first female driver in history to win an Indy car race.
2010 - The Deepwater Horizon oil well explodes in the Gulf of Mexico, killing twelve workers and beginning an oil spill that would last six months.

Also born today:
1808 - Emperor Napoleon III, 1893 - Harold Lloyd, 1908 - Lionel Hampton, 1923 - Tito Puente, 1924 - Nina Foch, 1927 - Phil Hill, 1937 - George Takei, 1941 - Ryan O'Neal, 1945 - Steve Spurrier, 1949 - Jessica Lange, 1951 - Luther Vandross, 1961 - Don Mattingly, 1972 - Carmen Electra and 1983 - Miranda Kerr.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday April 21 is the 111th day of the year. There are 254 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Lalaboobaby, saleena, sommers1966, philvan, ghilly, Tmes4, TerryDarc, samuelson56, Marie August, MJFredrick, David J Perry and trublue.*_

On this day:
753 BC - Romulus and Remus founded Rome (traditional date).
1509 - Henry VIII ascends the throne of England on the death of his father, Henry VII.
1952 - Secretary's Day (now Administrative Professionals' Day) is first celebrated.
1962 - The Seattle World's Fair (Century 21 Exposition) opens. It is the first World's Fair in the United States since World War II.








1989 - Tiananmen Square Protests of 1989: In Beijing, around 100,000 students gather in Tiananmen Square to commemorate Chinese reform leader Hu Yaobang.

Also born today:
1816 - Charlotte Brontë, 1838 - John Muir, 1905 - Pat Brown, 1915 - Anthony Quinn, 1926 - Elizabeth II, 1932 - Elaine May, 1949 - Patti LuPone, 1958 - Andie MacDowell and 1980 - Tony Romo.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday April 22 is the 112th day of the year. There are 253 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Spiritdancer, jims19, Lisa G., bentonlin, GratefulEd, Brad Marlowe, PeterHopkins, johnthomas1276, jayceeavellana, Steven_Lake, naomi_jay, pytoonlubuskie, seancurtis28, winspearj, JBarry22, alishiawillardson and Jeffrey Scott.*_

On this day:
1519 - Spanish conquistador Hernán Cortés establishes a settlement at Veracruz, Mexico. 
1864 - The U.S. Congress passes the Coinage Act of 1864 that mandates that the inscription In God We Trust be placed on all coins minted as United States currency.
1912 - Pravda, the "voice" of the Communist Party of the Soviet Union, begins publication in Saint Petersburg.
1948 - 1948 Arab-Israeli War: Haifa, a major port of Israel, is captured from Arab forces.
1964 - The 1964-1965 New York World's Fair opens for its first season.








1970 - The first Earth Day is celebrated.
1993 - Version 1.0 of the Mosaic web browser is released.

Also born today:
1707 - Henry Fielding, 1724 - Immanuel Kant, 1870 - Vladimir Lenin, 1904 - J. Robert Oppenheimer, 1906 - Eddie Albert, 1918 - Mickey Vernon, 1923 - Aaron Spelling, 1936 - Glen Campbell, 1937 - Jack Nicholson, 1939 - Mel Carter, 1943 - Janet Evanovich, 1950 - Peter Frampton and 1959 - Ryan Stiles.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday April 23 is the 113th day of the year. There are 252 days remaining until the end of the year.

This day is celebrated as St. George's Day in England, and as the day of the birth and death of William Shakespeare. For this reason, the 23rd of April is celebrated as "Shakespeare Day."

Happy Birthday to:
_*CoogLH, rikkileigh, Merlilu, j0hnd3rs, martiegras, brieses25, CSCCostumeKid, freddymeridith, manou, ValerieJones, xtremforty, SCPennington, webwatcher, cloezamora, isaacsweeney, RobCornell, manchi, lorrainecook2012, DFLamont, Benjamin A., robinargreen, Adam Poe and hatefacecore.*_

On this day:
1348 - The founding of the Order of the Garter by King Edward III is announced on St George's Day.








1985 - Coca-Cola changes its formula and releases New Coke. The response is overwhelmingly negative, and the original formula is back on the market in less than 3 months.

Also born today:
1564 - William Shakespeare, 1775 - J. M. W. Turner, 1791 - James Buchanan, 1813 - Stephen A. Douglas, 1858 - Max Planck, 1891 - Sergei Prokofiev, 1923 - Avram Davidson, 1928 - Shirley Temple, 1932 - Halston, 1936 - Roy Orbison, 1939 - Lee Majors, 1942 - Sandra Dee, 1943 - Tony Esposito, 1954 - Michael Moore, 1961 - George Lopez and 1963 - Paul Belmondo.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday April 24 is the 116th day of the year. There are 251 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Selcien, kirwoodd, WinonaPlate, Courtney_lee, crystalwhidden4411, Selene Coulter, Joseph_Evans, Russell Phillips and Health, Beauty Care Tips, J Bridger and ecdavis.*_

On this day:
1800 - The United States Library of Congress is established when President John Adams signs legislation to appropriate $5,000 USD to purchase "such books as may be necessary for the use of Congress".








1885 - American sharpshooter Annie Oakley was hired by Nate Salsbury to be a part of Buffalo Bill's Wild West.
1898 - The Spanish-American War: The United States declares war on Spain.
1907 - Hersheypark, founded by Milton S. Hershey for the exclusive use of his employees, is opened.
1913 - The Woolworth Building skyscraper in New York City is opened.








1953 - Winston Churchill is knighted by Queen Elizabeth II.
1990 - STS-31: The Hubble Space Telescope is launched from the Space Shuttle Discovery.

Also born today:
1815 - Anthony Trollope, 1934 - Shirley MacLaine, 1936 - Jill Ireland, 1940 - Sue Grafton, 1941 - John Williams, 1942 - Barbra Streisand, 1964 - Cedric the Entertainer and 1982 - Kelly Clarkson.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday April 25 is the 115th day of the year. There are 250 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*jpmahala, khamilton611, meland567, joekins28, nutrivite80, fionne324, katthy765, samme221, crismerry111, ophellia231, chloee320, Katterine215, carenne348, shakeys642, cinddie112, nauthylyn223, leannelly345, nicoline125, dutzzy437, cecille286, lucillny009, loriey897, nickiel112, kurllie176, alisonne976, friery124, gracie842, kayesie111, cassandrah421, romanial987, alessadra805, shallmaer765, lorreines889, amanda267, barbielle652, renoescort2476, bennyzarate, izaen03, limvoyle90, Valentina14, hellfirepublishing, JasonAndrew, supag33k and Nicolai Grunnet.*_

On this day:
404 BC - Peloponnesian War: Lysander's Spartan Armies defeated the Athenians and the war ends.
1607 - Eighty Years' War: The Dutch fleet destroys the anchored Spanish fleet at Gibraltar.
1792 - La Marseillaise (the French national anthem) is composed by Claude Joseph Rouget de Lisle.
1847 - The last survivors of the Donner Party are out of the wilderness.
1859 - British and French engineers break ground for the Suez Canal.
1939 - DC Comics publishes its second major superhero in Detective Comics #27; he is Batman, one of the most popular comic book superheroes of all time.








1959 - The St. Lawrence Seaway, linking the North American Great Lakes and the Atlantic Ocean, officially opens to shipping.
1961 - Robert Noyce is granted a patent for an integrated circuit.
2003 - The Human Genome Project comes to an end two and a half years earlier than expected.

Also born today:
1599 - Oliver Cromwell, 1874 - Guglielmo Marconi, 1908 - Edward R. Murrow, 1917 - Ella Fitzgerald, 1923 - Albert King, 1932 - Meadowlark Lemon, 1940 - Al Pacino, 1944 - Len Goodman, 1946 - Talia Shire, 1949 - Dominique Strauss-Kahn, 1964 - Hank Azaria, 1969 - Gina Torres and 1969 - Renée Zellweger.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday April 26 is the 116th day of the year. There are 249 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to Tripp.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Tripp, chrisfromthelc, indie-bands, german-beer-glasses, den603jus, Mike Cooley, Jimmie Hammel, rodcarrillo, joshuarickz, gregoryleewhite, DBB001 and seanmanseau.*_

On this day:
1564 - Playwright William Shakespeare was baptized in Stratford-upon-Avon, Warwickshire, England (date of actual birth is unknown)
1865 - Union cavalry troopers corner and shoot dead John Wilkes Booth, assassin of President Lincoln, in Virginia.
1962 - NASA's Ranger 4 spacecraft crashes into the Moon.
1986 - A nuclear reactor accident occurs at the Chernobyl Nuclear Power Plant in the Soviet Union (now Ukraine), creating the world's worst nuclear disaster.








2005 - Under international pressure, Syria withdraws the last of its 14,000 troop military garrison in Lebanon, ending its 29-year military domination of that country.

Also born today:
121 - Marcus Aurelius, 570 - Muhammad, 1711 - David Hume, 1785 - John James Audubon, 1812 - Alfred Krupp, 1912 - A. E. van Vogt, 1916 - Morris West, 1917 - I.M. Pei, 1925 - Jørgen Ingmann, 1933 - Carol Burnett, 1938 - Duane Eddy, 1942 - Bobby Rydell, 1965 - Kevin James, 1980 - Channing Tatum and 1983 - Jessica Lynch.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday April 27 is the 117th day of the year. There are 248 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Supercrone, Darned Wizze, breeza27, MargaretteWilkins, wifenumber3, TomMWiseman, stevendowning, ejkolodziej, bryanmcknights, J R McLemore, Anndie Ladd, TexasClerk, blairwalter, PJHoover and Peter Joseph Lewis.*_

On this day:
1667 - The blind and impoverished John Milton sells the copyright of Paradise Lost for £10.
1810 - Beethoven composes his famous piano piece, Für Elise.
1967 - Expo 67 officially opens in Montreal, Canada with a large opening ceremony broadcast around the world. It opens to the public the next day.
1981 - Xerox PARC introduces the computer mouse.








2002 - The last successful telemetry from the NASA space probe Pioneer 10.

Also born today:
1737 - Edward Gibbon, 1791 - Samuel Morse, 1822 - Ulysses S. Grant, 1896 - Rogers Hornsby, 1899 - Walter Lantz, 1922 - Jack Klugman, 1927 - Coretta Scott King, 1932 - Anouk Aimée, 1932 - Casey Kasem, 1937 - Sandy Dennis, 1939 - Judy Carne and 1959 - Sheena Easton.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday April 28 is the 118th day of the year. There are 247 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Kelly G, mattswifeof15yrs, lkobescak, Edllen, piatylor, PSGifford, gloria06, lapok123, Edward Lake, M. Knepper and GetPublished.*_

On this day:
1788 - Maryland becomes the seventh state to ratify the Constitution of the United States.
1789 - Mutiny on the Bounty: Lieutenant William Bligh and 18 sailors are set adrift and the rebel crew returns to Tahiti briefly and then sets sail for Pitcairn Island.








1932 - A vaccine for yellow fever is announced for use on humans.
1947 - Thor Heyerdahl and five crew mates set out from Peru on the Kon-Tiki to prove that Peruvian natives could have settled Polynesia.
1969 - Charles de Gaulle resigns as President of France.
1994 - Former Central Intelligence Agency counter-intelligence officer and analyst Aldrich Ames pleads guilty to giving U.S. secrets to the Soviet Union and later Russia.

Also born today:
1878 - Lionel Barrymore, 1911 - Lee Falk, 1916 - Ferruccio Lamborghini, 1926 - Harper Lee, 1930 - Carolyn Jones, 1941 - Ann-Margret, 1948 - Terry Pratchett, 1950 - Jay Leno, 1973 - Jorge Garcia, 1974 - Penélope Cruz and 1981 - Jessica Alba.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday April 29 is the 119th day of the year. There are 246 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*carol492, TeraS, DarkZephyr, jillt1080, Amanda Leigh Cowley, LisaGraceBooks, karitown, bulovawatchesgeek, seikowatchguru, casiowatchfan, woodguidewj, Barbie Lez and Peter Matise.*_

On this day:
711 - Islamic conquest of Hispania: Moorish troops led by Tariq ibn-Ziyad land at Gibraltar to begin their invasion of the Iberian Peninsula (Al-Andalus). 
1429 - Joan of Arc arrives to relieve the Siege of Orleans.
1770 - James Cook arrives at and names Botany Bay, Australia.
1967 - After refusing induction into the United States Army the day before (citing religious reasons), Muhammad Ali is stripped of his boxing title.
1968 - The controversial musical Hair opens on Broadway.








2004 - Oldsmobile builds its final car ending 107 years of production.

Also born today:
1818 - Tsar Alexander II of Russia, 1863 - William Randolph Hearst, 1899 - Duke Ellington, 1901 - Hirohito, Emperor of Japan, 1917 - Celeste Holm, 1936 - Zubin Mehta, 1951 - Dale Earnhardt, 1954 - Jerry Seinfeld, 1955 - Kate Mulgrew, 1957 - Daniel Day-Lewis and 1958 - Michelle Pfeiffer.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday April 30 is the 120th day of the year. There are 246 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*CJRichards, cassmiller, Sky Warrior, DaniDSmith, ChadMck, toddherman01, JT Baroni, jesrphoto and SaraKayJordan.*_

On this day:
1492 - Spain gives Christopher Columbus his commission of exploration.
1789 - On the balcony of Federal Hall on Wall Street in New York City, George Washington takes the oath of office to become the first elected President of the United States.








1904 - The Louisiana Purchase Exposition World's Fair opens in St. Louis, Missouri.
1927 - Douglas Fairbanks and Mary Pickford become the first celebrities to leave their footprints in concrete at Grauman's Chinese Theater in Hollywood.
1948 - In Bogotá, Colombia, the Organization of American States is established.
1980 - Accession of Queen Beatrix of the Netherlands.
1993 - Monica Seles is stabbed by Günter Parche, an obsessed fan, during a quarterfinal match of the 1993 Citizen Cup in Hamburg, Germany
2009 - Chrysler files for Chapter 11 bankruptcy.

Also born today:
1877 - Alice B. Toklas, 1908 - Eve Arden, 1909 - Juliana of the Netherlands, 1916 - Robert Shaw, 1925 - Corinne Calvet, 1925 - Johnny Horton, 1926 - Cloris Leachman, 1933 - Willie Nelson, 1943 - Bobby Vee, 1944 - Jill Clayburgh, 1961 - Isiah Thomas and 1982 - Kirsten Dunst.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday May 1 is the 121st day of the year. There are 244 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*madaise, hiwaar, maglasang, dansim12, dansim99, Daniel001, maddybu, finetapestry, josephcarlson, Evesa2010, citoy0001, saintvince25, mathewmiguel25, kramneir, markneil81, Dennis Ritchie, mishkazach, xyril11fv, secure8pm, trigger12cast, speed5mph, alarm4now, Patsy whyte, jump2jack, axel20one, caesar8one, jh8white, d88ricks, clint7men, rade2night, cris67ivan, steve6ty, jullianh99, dale12four, DianaJames, grudge18, ElizabethHunter, J. Eathen, Joshua Lechlitner, florapereira, allenville, Zoe, Patrick Lathan Hayes and W. L. Culbertson.*_

On this day:
305 - Diocletian and Maximian retire from the office of Roman Emperor.
1759 - Josiah Wedgwood founds the Wedgwood pottery company in Great Britain.








1776 - Establishment of the Illuminati in Ingolstadt (Upper Bavaria), by Jesuit-taught Adam Weishaupt.
1786 - Opening night of the opera The Marriage of Figaro by Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart in Vienna, Austria.
1840 - The Penny Black, the first official adhesive postage stamp, is issued in the United Kingdom.








1851 - Queen Victoria opens the Great Exhibition in London.
1869 - The Folies Bergère opens in Paris.
1930 - The dwarf planet Pluto is officially named.
1956 - The polio vaccine developed by Jonas Salk is made available to the public.
1960 - Cold War: U-2 incident - Francis Gary Powers, in a Lockheed U-2 spyplane, is shot down over the Soviet Union, sparking a diplomatic crisis.








2011 - Pope John Paul II is beatified by his successor, Pope Benedict XVI.

Also born today:
1738 - King Kamehameha I, 1852 - Calamity Jane, 1907 - Kate Smith, 1913 - Louis Nye, 1916 - Glenn Ford, 1918 - Jack Paar, 1925 - Scott Carpenter, 1929 - Sonny James, 1939 - Judy Collins and 1967 - Tim McGraw.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday May 2 is the 122nd day of the year. There are 242 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Healthinsu, donsone, shimonboi, acaibse, markdamaroyd, jasmine00, belenamy, AngelaEdwards, garner21, calvinchloe, jyhynes, donpausley, petercaleb, Meljo21, CHaiiy21, Vanessa K. Wright, samanthabates, M.P. Jones and Kristine McKinley.*_

On this day:
1536 - Anne Boleyn, Queen of England, is arrested and imprisoned on charges of adultery, incest, treason and witchcraft.
1611 - The King James Bible is published for the first time in London, England, by printer Robert Barker.
1885 - Good Housekeeping magazine goes on sale for the first time.








1918 - General Motors acquires the Chevrolet Motor Company of Delaware.
1932 - Comedian Jack Benny's radio show airs for the first time.
1955 - Tennessee Williams wins the Pulitzer Prize for Drama for Cat on a Hot Tin Roof.

Also born today:
1660 - Alessandro Scarlatti, 1729 - Catherine the Great, 1885 - Hedda Hopper, 1890 - E. E. Smith, 1903 - Benjamin Spock, 1907 - Pinky Lee, 1925 - Roscoe Lee Browne, 1936 - Engelbert Humperdinck, 1946 - Lesley Gore and 1975 - David Beckham.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday May 3 is the 123rd day of the year. There are 242 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to Sean Sweeney.

Happy Birthday to:
_*dbfhagu0, Chris J, alohilani, kgear123, Sean Sweeney, Tomsk, Troy17, Woodrow Wilson, gryeates, gardenerdon, Charmaine, endswithmarriage and EbooksonKindle.
*_

On this day:
1802 - Washington, D.C. is incorporated as a city.
1913 - Raja Harishchandra the first full-length Indian feature film is released, marking the beginning of the Indian film industry.
1936 - Joe DiMaggio, familiarly referred to as Joltin' Joe and The Yankee Clipper makes his major league debut for the New York Yankees.








1960 - The Off-Broadway musical comedy, The Fantasticks, opens in New York City's Greenwich Village, eventually becoming the longest-running musical of all time.
2003 - New Hampshire's famous Old Man of the Mountain collapses.

Also born today:
1469 - Niccolò Machiavelli, 1874 - François Coty, 1898 - Golda Meir, 1903 - Bing Crosby, 1906 - Mary Astor, 1913 - William Inge, 1919 - Pete Seeger, 1921 - Sugar Ray Robinson, 1933 - James Brown, 1934 - Frankie Valli, 1947 - Doug Henning, 1951 - Christopher Cross, 1957 - Rod Langway, 1975 - Dulé Hill, 1980 - Jaycee Dugard, 1984 - Cheryl Burke and 1990 - Levi Johnston.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday May 4 is the 124th day of the year. There are 241 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Happy Birthday to Ann in Arlington

Happy Birthday to:
_*Ann in Arlington, sierra09, TMS, lorax, Kippoe, volcom182, tobiasr, tommyr, mysweetpeas, jeford586, ware21, Andrew Saylar, simplecaralarm, linajoseph11, furios88, Organized_Chaos, chulbole14, Mcferren, DrewXan55, jamieofthenorth, Daffyd and Jack Hammond.*_

On this day:
1471 - Wars of the Roses: The Battle of Tewkesbury: Edward IV defeats a Lancastrian Army and kills Edward, Prince of Wales.
1493 - Pope Alexander VI divides the New World between Spain and Portugal along the Line of Demarcation.
1776 - Rhode Island becomes the first American colony to renounce allegiance to King George III.
1814 - Emperor Napoleon I of France arrives at Portoferraio on the island of Elba to begin his exile.
1904 - The United States begins construction of the Panama Canal.
1953 - Ernest Hemingway wins the Pulitzer Prize for The Old Man and the Sea.
1979 - Margaret Thatcher becomes the first female Prime Minister of the United Kingdom.

Also born on this day:
1796 - Horace Mann, 1826 - Frederic Edwin Church,







, 1889 - Francis Spellman, 1929 - Audrey Hepburn, 1930 - Roberta Peters, 1954 - Pia Zadora, 1959 - Randy Travis, 1970 - Will Arnett and 1979 - Lance Bass.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday May 5 is the 125th day of the year. There are 240 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*JAG, christinahooper2, meg101, prettypink, emmasmith75, smithpd95, victoriaroberts, thefruitmiracle1, thomasmartien84, elissaswayne52, peterhooper292, Cuthfloyd20, Ellisfloyd4, kanesteve45, astrid.berman, lindaevans339, Ellissteve2, charitybookpublisher9, rachellbitting42, wdebsib, shenylyn2, jncmrbth564, SteveHamed, frankzhang455, imaranalam100, adampul, iPhoneSucks, alicebird, tumulak, Jarrod Frenzel, johnrudder, annaburns03, hydroponic, Bernado, Celebrityness, Jesenia, advanced_nutrients, vsimon213, Enomwoyi, meganpenatampa, jheena789, Tess01, panicattacks1, samhoo12, Christopher27, internetbus, amlauraking, James Anderson, securedcard, steve austin, randaavila, donelleterrie, Steve Edward, Sabina Martin, octaviachelsie, marystephen, almole12, unlocki78, Alysha, Simon Lucas, kelleyhyacinth, GabeKillian, tomsonjack41, fleurrobina, Brylle2, whitemark3, DirePithi2, kalliedelphia, Freddie4, Kyle Benetto, Chloemiley25, toiletenov, TimTyler03, Andree, coralesamendez, breakerioipado, cctveriocam, dawsonj247, admintalent, dianeearline, Nelso888, princess18, courtneydiana35, biggreiger, nellis4reisel, dttgregetry, lorenemarilynn, mahaliakatharina, jjayvlleary, icedreams, Krishia_512, lryne, Reseil, jhaseracen, tylor3x, tienienyates, jezieb, HGHEthen, leizbrown, kacieanissa, genevieveteal, kazeryei, jacobtraskroi, cathelleyacht, jdj5585, anntaylorroi, MeiLinMiranda, corinnaglsn41, lovelyr891, rozannealesha, richie_gabe21, beningmings, jeanzhyn, bertinasavanna, merlynsswaith, abegailperry, p3tt4jaib, gafx2nd1, alex_adam22, sammysossa, KristyLyeD1, dnsolo, anch143, momo18, patjohnson, Gabriela, manbrown5k, elizaroi, legosupplies, retadesoza, thecomfort, wicktoria, penisenlargement1, pabloherrerae, huntkaln, Billy35Higgins, thehairloss, Callie, dalanwail, ricardobowen, abbyjasmine72, paulroct12, paulpety12, scruffyduck, Spoony, ScarletWitch, emilyeva, leahmillie, Mavorsky, kennetbu12, defyme22, philliscaitlin, Patg and cpinckley.*_

On this day:
1260 - Kublai Khan becomes ruler of the Mongol Empire.
1494 - Christopher Columbus lands on the island of Jamaica and claims it for Spain.
1821 - Emperor Napoleon I dies in exile on the island of Saint Helena in the South Atlantic Ocean.
1862 - Cinco de Mayo: troops led by Ignacio Zaragoza halt a French invasion in the Battle of Puebla in Mexico.








1904 - Pitching against the Philadelphia Athletics at the Huntington Avenue Grounds, Cy Young of the Boston Americans throws the first perfect game in the modern era of baseball.
1934 - The first Three Stooges short, Woman Haters, is released.
1973 - Secretariat (horse) wins the 1973 Kentucky Derby in 1:59 2/5, a still standing record.

Also born on this day:
1813 - Søren Kierkegaard, 1818 - Karl Marx, 1830 - John Batterson Stetson, 1864 - Nellie Bly, 1890 - Christopher Morley, 1903 - James Beard, 1914 - Tyrone Power, 1915 - Alice Faye, 1942 - Tammy Wynette, 1944 - John Rhys-Davies, 1973 - Tina Yothers and 1988 - Adele.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

geoffthomas said:


> Friday May 3 is the 123rd day of the year. There are 242 days remaining until the end of the year.
> 
> Special Birthday wishes to Sean Sweeney.


Singling me out?!


----------



## geoffthomas

Sean Sweeney said:


> Singling me out?!


Well yeah. We always take note of our special friends.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday May 6 is the 126th day of the year. There are 239 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*SuePerduper, maretus, writersprite, susaneva, lauraperez04, fbergese, kevin006, Mark Fassett, dorisgraves69, timothymns674, Abia13a, GG2010, cnayon08, inday0725, cessna125, Kavin, mrwealth, rashad, emphasizebpo , davidsmith257, Matthew56 and Robert S. Wilson.*_

On this day:
1536 - King Henry VIII orders English language Bibles be placed in every church.
1682 - Louis XIV of France moves his court to the Palace of Versailles.








1835 - James Gordon Bennett, Sr. publishes the first issue of the New York Herald.
1877 - Chief Crazy Horse of the Oglala Sioux surrenders to United States troops in Nebraska.
1889 - The Eiffel Tower is officially opened to the public at the Universal Exposition in Paris.
1940 - John Steinbeck is awarded the Pulitzer Prize for his novel The Grapes of Wrath.

Also born today:
1758 - Maximilien Robespierre, 1856 - Sigmund Freud, 1856 - Robert Peary, 1895 - Rudolph Valentino, 1903 - Toots Shor, 1913 - Stewart Granger, 1915 - Orson Welles, 1931 - Willie Mays, 1945 - Bob Seger, 1953 - Tony Blair, 1955 - Tom Bergeron and 1961 - George Clooney.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

geoffthomas said:


> Well yeah. We always take note of our special friends.


I shall blush then. Gimme a minute.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday May 7 is the 127th day of the year. There are 238 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_ella00, mia12, EllaGahnt, sarapaula45, Kingsalvia23, krimpuff, gavinh2010, jynlo, ulzy, triciamae606, justin hempson-jones, cecel0014, JMJeffries, Roy4Lerez, ChrisHewitt, RickRS, Sergio and AlbertAbay._

On this day:
1429 - Joan of Arc ends the Siege of Orléans, pulling an arrow from her own shoulder and returning, wounded, to lead the final charge. The victory marks a turning point in the Hundred Years' War.








1718 - The city of New Orleans is founded by Jean-Baptiste Le Moyne de Bienville.
1824 - World premiere of Ludwig van Beethoven's Ninth Symphony in Vienna, Austria.
1847 - The American Medical Association is founded in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania.
1952 - The concept of the integrated circuit, the basis for all modern computers, is first published by Geoffrey W.A. Dummer.

Also born today:
1711 - David Hume, 1812 - Robert Browning, 1833 - Johannes Brahms, 1840 - Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky, 1885 - George 'Gabby' Hayes, 1901 - Gary Cooper, 1919 - Eva Perón, 1923 - Anne Baxter, 1931 - Teresa Brewer, 1933 - Johnny Unitas and 1968 - Traci Lords.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday May 8 is the 128th day of the year. There are 237 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Scathach, Sariy, Tanner Artesz, ferretluver, Moonscape, CarrieG, HeatherKW, LuckyKelleyK, MCM, ckeltner, leannehair555, jyuck20, maylonnie, Carradee, sheila16, Adambecke, janpoulsen, patrick25, willentrekin, Walter, Constantine, janderson003, Fischer7, tombaxter, nicholashedges, jenelyn00124, GMKBsam, MindAttic, Jane Topearu, wattson2000 and FrugalFreebies.*_

On this day:
1541 - Hernando de Soto reaches the Mississippi River and names it Río de Espíritu Santo.








1877 - At Gilmore's Gardens in New York City, the first Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show opens.
1886 - Pharmacist John Styth Pemberton first sells a carbonated beverage named "Coca-Cola" as a patent medicine.

Also born today:
1847 - Oscar Hammerstein I, 1884 - Harry S. Truman, 1895 - Fulton J. Sheen, 1906 - Roberto Rossellini, 1911 - Robert Johnson, 1926 - Don Rickles, 1940 - Peter Benchley, 1940 - Ricky Nelson, 1940 - Toni Tennille, 1964 - Melissa Gilbert and 1975 - Enrique Iglesias.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday May 9 is the 129th day of the year. There are 236 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*usafsso, BruceS, CoolMom1960, tashab, smmjhnsn58, wkerby, diablowoy, LJ DeLeon, kenna113, frankiesosa, Camelyn, DaneGrannon, Phildeeze, bretlambert28, ESmith01, velrose, Peppa Swanz, stuartaken, Aywren, awakegal, lachelleredd and JohnnyJandoc.*_

On this day:
1671 - Thomas Blood, disguised as a clergyman, attempts to steal England's Crown Jewels from the Tower of London.








1887 - Buffalo Bill Cody's Wild West Show opens in London.
1949 - Rainier III of Monaco becomes Prince of Monaco.
1961 - Jim Gentile of the Baltimore Orioles becomes the first player in baseball history to hit grand slams in consecutive innings.
1974 - Watergate Scandal: The United States House of Representatives Judiciary Committee opens formal and public impeachment hearings against President Richard Nixon.

Also born today:
1800 - John Brown, 1860 - J. M. Barrie, 1882 - Henry J. Kaiser, 1914 - Hank Snow, 1918 - Mike Wallace, 1928 - Pancho Gonzales, 1936 - Albert Finney, 1942 - John Ashcroft, 1946 - Candice Bergen and 1949 - Billy Joel.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday May 10 is the 130th day of the year. There are 235 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*shadow2683, leehwl65, kujakupoet, junrose, darell190, john5586, lervin1, lettiedwestlake, johnhuff23, vincefields, johnreid73, luispaul17, city_deals_5, angelamartin, journeymama, DD Graphix, Ala84, JanMoran, Jessica Grace Coleman and sargatanas.*_

On this day:
70 - Siege of Jerusalem: Titus, son of emperor Vespasian, opens a full-scale assault on Jerusalem and attacks the city's Third Wall to the northwest.
1503 - Christopher Columbus visits the Cayman Islands and names them Las Tortugas after the numerous turtles there.
1773 - The Parliament of Great Britain passes the Tea Act, designed to save the British East India Company by granting it a monopoly on the North American tea trade.
1775 - American Revolutionary War: A small Colonial militia led by Ethan Allen and Colonel Benedict Arnold captures Fort Ticonderoga.
1869 - The First Transcontinental Railroad, linking the eastern and western United States, is completed at Promontory Summit, Utah (not Promontory Point, Utah) with the golden spike.








1872 - Victoria Woodhull becomes the first woman nominated for President of the United States.
1893 - The Supreme Court of the United States rules in Nix v. Hedden that a tomato is a vegetable, not a fruit, under the Tariff Act of 1883.
1954 - Bill Haley & His Comets release "Rock Around the Clock", the first rock and roll record to reach number one on the Billboard charts.
1994 - Nelson Mandela is inaugurated as South Africa's first black president.

Also born today:
1838 - John Wilkes Booth, 1898 - Ariel Durant, 1899 - Fred Astaire, 1899 - Dimitri Tiomkin, 1902 - David O. Selznick, 1946 - Donovan, 1957 - Sid Vicious, 1960 - Bono, 1960 - Bono and 1975 - Hélio Castroneves.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday May 11 is the 131st day of the year. There are 234 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Karen, Joe Paul Jr., Daavidj, Debbie Drummond, JTaylor667, alvinbuzler, wendyts7, BlomMark, JackBell3, JackBell16, Andranowski, healthlearn, monddeb5, jared8brock, hannahraasch, Montana Mills, Esmeowl12, Fullmetalelf, Brian Dockins, SophieMansour, devinhester024, robtowner and KateEvangelista.*_

On this day;
1310 - In France, fifty-four members of the Knights Templar are burned at the stake as heretics. 
1858 - Minnesota is admitted as the 32nd U.S. State.
1867 - Luxembourg gains its independence.
1894 - Pullman Strike: Four thousand Pullman Palace Car Company workers go on a wildcat strike in Illinois.
1910 - An act of the U.S. Congress establishes Glacier National Park in Montana.








1960 - In Buenos Aires, Argentina, four Israeli Mossad agents capture fugitive Nazi Adolf Eichmann who is living under the alias of Ricardo Klement.

Also born today:
1888 - Irving Berlin, 1892 - Margaret Rutherford, 1894 - Martha Graham, 1904 - Salvador Dalí, 1911 - Phil Silvers, 1920 - Denver Pyle, 1927 - Mort Sahl, 1935 - Doug McClure and 1963 - Natasha Richardson.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday May 12 is the 132nd day of the year. There are 233 days remaining until the end of the year.

and Happy Mother's Day to all.

Special Happy Birthday to Dawn McCullough White.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Raiden333, Tillamook Bay, koolmnbv, KSarah, Eunice Lopez, Dawn McCullough White, josh09, kentdawn, donalds, coventry, crhistgale, oneck2, elizaty512, nikacorrey, S87Hendricks, Dbee14, eden22, francis24, mativhaden, gabriel213, stanleywagner, MikeBell, Steve Richer, AllisonKraft, kelly40, DH_Sayer and phil1861.*_

On this day:
304 - Roman Emperor Diocletian orders the beheading of the 14-year-old Pancras of Rome.
1551 - National University of San Marcos, the oldest university in the Americas, is founded in Lima, Peru.
1821 - The first major battle of the Greek War of Independence against the Turks is fought in Valtetsi.








1926 - The Italian-built airship Norge becomes the first vessel to fly over the North Pole.
1935 - Bill Wilson and Dr. Bob Smith (founders of Alcoholics Anonymous) meet for the first time in Akron, Ohio, at the home of Henrietta Siberling.
1941 - Konrad Zuse presents the Z3, the world's first working programmable, fully automatic computer, in Berlin.









Also born on this date:
1590 - Cosimo II de' Medici, Grand Duke of Tuscany, 1820 - Florence Nightingale, 1850 - Henry Cabot Lodge, 1903 - Wilfrid Hyde-White, 1907 - Katharine Hepburn, 1914 - Howard K. Smith, 1925 - Yogi Berra, 1928 - Burt Bacharach, 1937 - George Carlin, 1950 - Bruce Boxleitner, 1959 - Ving Rhames, 1963 - Vanessa A. Williams, 1968 - Tony Hawk and 1970 - Jim Furyk.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday May 13 is the 133rd day of the year. There are 232 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*PraiseGod13, Carol Wood, steel magnolia, sarahylr, Staceywb, Hardwill1, mcdonaldcruz21, Jambe, ChadLow, Josef Park, Nichonon, Douglas Dorow and David Stahler Jr.*_

On this day:
1515 - Mary Tudor, Queen of France and Charles Brandon, 1st Duke of Suffolk are officially married at Greenwich.
1648 - Construction of the Red Fort at Delhi is completed.








1787 - Captain Arthur Phillip leaves Portsmouth, England, with eleven ships full of convicts (the "First Fleet") to establish a penal colony in Australia.
1846 - Mexican-American War: The United States declares war on Mexico.
1861 - Pakistan's (then a part of British India) first railway line opens, from Karachi to Kotri.
1917 - Three children report the first apparition of Our Lady of Fátima in Fátima, Portugal.
1958 - The trade mark Velcro is registered.
1994 - Johnny Carson makes his last television appearance on Late Show with David Letterman.

Also born this day:
1792 - Pope Pius IX, 1907 - Dame Daphne du Maurier, 1914 - Joe Louis, 1922 - Bea Arthur, 1931 - Jim Jones, 1937 - Roger Zelazny, 1939 - Harvey Keitel, 1941 - Ritchie Valens, 1950 - Stevie Wonder, 1956 - Ravi Shankar, 1961 - Dennis Rodman, 1964 - Stephen Colbert and 1986 - Robert Pattinson.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday May 14 is the 134th day of the year. There are 232 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to Jesslyn.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Jesslyn, kevin63, Allanon, docjered, jennlibrarian, ADarincunningham, Sparky, cunningham14, Mikki, nicolespark, Bella24, st1st4vnwin, Fiona24, Cassidymdz, Protect01, fionamae24, nicolejean24, 24hoursin7days, Galetea24, Prspks10, ohLookatme001, rdtyzon, PrettySamantha, prettytalita24, ChloeJane, andrewkement, Matthew Stewart, billyharrell, daRrin022, jamalhendrix, vannefelt14 and VeroWriter.*_

On this day:
1264 - Battle of Lewes: Henry III of England is captured and forced to sign the Mise of Lewes, making Simon de Montfort the de facto ruler of England.
1607 - Jamestown, Virginia is settled as an English colony.
1787 - In Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, delegates convene a Constitutional Convention to write a new Constitution for the United States; George Washington presides.
1804 - The Lewis and Clark Expedition departs from Camp Dubois and begins its historic journey by traveling up the Missouri River.








1925 - Virginia Woolf's novel Mrs Dalloway is published.
1948 - Israel is declared to be an independent state and a provisional government is established. Immediately after the declaration, Israel is attacked by the neighboring Arab states, triggering the 1948 Arab-Israeli War.

Also born this day:
1727 - Thomas Gainsborough, 1925 - Patrice Munsel, 1925 - Oona O'Neill, 1933 - Siân Phillips, 1936 - Bobby Darin, 1943 - Elizabeth Ray, 1944 - George Lucas, 1969 - Cate Blanchett, 1971 - Sofia Coppola, 1983 - Amber Tamblyn and 1984 - Mark Zuckerberg.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

Thanks Geoff!!! I had a great day 



geoffthomas said:


> Sunday May 12 is the 132nd day of the year. There are 233 days remaining until the end of the year.
> 
> and Happy Mother's Day to all.
> 
> Special Happy Birthday to Dawn McCullough White.
> 
> Happy Birthday to:
> _*Raiden333, Tillamook Bay, koolmnbv, KSarah, Eunice Lopez, Dawn McCullough White, josh09, kentdawn, donalds, coventry, crhistgale, oneck2, elizaty512, nikacorrey, S87Hendricks, Dbee14, eden22, francis24, mativhaden, gabriel213, stanleywagner, MikeBell, Steve Richer, AllisonKraft, kelly40, DH_Sayer and phil1861.*_
> 
> On this day:
> 304 - Roman Emperor Diocletian orders the beheading of the 14-year-old Pancras of Rome.
> 1551 - National University of San Marcos, the oldest university in the Americas, is founded in Lima, Peru.
> 1821 - The first major battle of the Greek War of Independence against the Turks is fought in Valtetsi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1926 - The Italian-built airship Norge becomes the first vessel to fly over the North Pole.
> 1935 - Bill Wilson and Dr. Bob Smith (founders of Alcoholics Anonymous) meet for the first time in Akron, Ohio, at the home of Henrietta Siberling.
> 1941 - Konrad Zuse presents the Z3, the world's first working programmable, fully automatic computer, in Berlin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also born on this date:
> 1590 - Cosimo II de' Medici, Grand Duke of Tuscany, 1820 - Florence Nightingale, 1850 - Henry Cabot Lodge, 1903 - Wilfrid Hyde-White, 1907 - Katharine Hepburn, 1914 - Howard K. Smith, 1925 - Yogi Berra, 1928 - Burt Bacharach, 1937 - George Carlin, 1950 - Bruce Boxleitner, 1959 - Ving Rhames, 1963 - Vanessa A. Williams, 1968 - Tony Hawk and 1970 - Jim Furyk.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday May 15 is the 135th day of the year. There are 230 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
patrisha w., Rhin, MicroBeta, jessycollen, natz0188, natz0588, Rene0588, dwayne2010, vasra, lenfogus, micesnowman, steve99, Thompson, robertofinch, Charygo30, Thom Hunter, ethanhawk4, Samallen13, Goltergraphixx, ICSAirsoftBren, jhon, logoproducts, JGAirsoftTheo, Psychometric Testing, dawnshelle, keke0678 and GregSisco.

On this day:
1536 - Anne Boleyn, Queen of England, stands trial in London on charges of treason, adultery and incest. She is condemned to death by a specially-selected jury.
1618 - Johannes Kepler confirms his previously rejected discovery of the third law of planetary motion (he first discovered it on March 8 but soon rejected the idea after some initial calculations were made).








1791 - Maximilien Robespierre proposes the Self-denying ordinance.
1858 - Opening of the present Royal Opera House in Covent Garden, London.
1862 - President Abraham Lincoln signs a bill into law creating the United States Bureau of Agriculture. It is later renamed the United States Department of Agriculture.
1869 - Woman's suffrage: in New York, Susan B. Anthony and Elizabeth Cady Stanton form the National Woman Suffrage Association.
1928 - Mickey Mouse premieres in his first cartoon, Plane Crazy
1953 - Cubmaster Don Murphy organized the first pinewood derby, in Manhattan Beach, California, by Pack 280c.
1972 - In Laurel, Maryland, Arthur Bremer shoots and paralyzes Alabama Governor George Wallace while he is campaigning to become President.

Also born this day:
1856 - L. Frank Baum, 1859 - Pierre Curie, 1890 - Katherine Anne Porter, 1905 - Joseph Cotten, 1909 - James Mason, 1930 - Jasper Johns, 1937 - Madeleine Albright and 1969 - Emmitt Smith.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday May 16 is the 136th day of the year. There are 229 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
*Lady Blue, DHamson, atcterri, Splamoree, arinsblogcdyt, fatlossplrryo, sonycena, tsmth147, Taganka71, Hippie2MARS, dougwo12, bryncage, Brittkl1674, enriquestanfield626, FeliciaRicci, Tonyshoey and Curtis Berry.*

On this day:
1527 - The Florentines drive out the Medici for a second time and Florence re-establishes itself as a republic.
1532 - Sir Thomas More resigns as Lord Chancellor of England.
1868 - President Andrew Johnson is acquitted in his impeachment trial by one vote in the United States Senate.
1929 - In Hollywood, California, the first Academy Awards are awarded.








1988 - A report by United States' Surgeon General C. Everett Koop states that the addictive properties of nicotine are similar to those of heroin and cocaine.

Also born today:
1801 - William H. Seward, 1905 - Henry Fonda, 1909 - Margaret Sullavan, 1912 - Studs Terkel, 1913 - Woody Herman, 1919 - Liberace, 1953 - Pierce Brosnan, 1955 - Olga Korbut, 1955 - Debra Winger, 1966 - Janet Jackson, 1969 - David Boreanaz, 1973 - Tori Spelling and 1986 - Megan Fox.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday May 17 is the 137th day of the year. There are 228 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*featherbill, Roy White, WendysKindle, drmamalove, LadyFiona, b1976, sjb517, robertfrye, coreypotter, jamielynnlasalla, sofiqur, TaureanBull, chriswimpress, anne_holly, Robert E. Keller, LemonBasket, SteveDW, AliShams and Richard Tongue.*_

On this day:
1536 - George Boleyn, Viscount Rochford and four other men are executed for treason.
1792 - The New York Stock Exchange is formed.
1875 - Aristides wins the first Kentucky Derby.
1902 - Greek archaeologist Valerios Stais discovers the Antikythera mechanism, an ancient mechanical analog computer.








1970 - Thor Heyerdahl sets sail from Morocco on the papyrus boat Ra II to sail the Atlantic Ocean.








2004 - Massachusetts becomes the first U.S. state to legalize same-sex marriage.

Also born today:
1749 - Edward Jenner, 1911 - Maureen O'Sullivan, 1936 - Dennis Hopper, 1942 - Taj Mahal, 1956 - Sugar Ray Leonard, 1956 - Bob Saget, 1961 - Enya and 1985 - Derek Hough.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday May 18 is the 138th day of the year. There are 227 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*MarthaT, mistyd107, Carld, SimonK, tifakeebles, daggsteven, Justinezarate, Heather J., Sam Spead, Dee Ernst, garrymorales, Sean Lopez, mathewjones53, NadineMay, Paddygirl, sherwayne18, ana0101, HansCummings, tom st. laurent, Jack Dash and MacMill.*_

On this day:
1565 - The Siege of Malta begins, in which Ottoman forces attempt and fail to conquer Malta.
1804 - Napoleon Bonaparte is proclaimed Emperor of the French by the French Senate.
1910 - The Earth passes through the tail of Comet Halley.
1933 - New Deal: President Franklin D. Roosevelt signs an act creating the Tennessee Valley Authority.
1958 - An F-104 Starfighter sets a world speed record of 1,404.19 mph (2,259.82 km/h).









Also born today:
1048 - Omar Khayyám, 1822 - Mathew Brady, 1868 - Tsar Nicholas II, 1892 - Ezio Pinza, 1897 - Frank Capra, 1912 - Perry Como, 1919 - Dame Margot Fonteyn, 1922 - Bill Macy, 1922 - Kai Winding, 1937 - Brooks Robinson, 1946 - Reggie Jackson, 1952 - George Strait and 1970 - Tina Fey.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday May 19 is the 139th day of the year. There are 226 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special birthday wishes to Forster.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Mom of 4, Ribbit50, Forster, sarahft57, laurasmith467, melriley25, Susanne, Jonsonn, esenef74, coyvalencia, eliasholmes, Tom_HC99, paleciaki, Will Hadcroft, Nissim-Payoneer and Many Waters.*_

On this day:
1536 - Anne Boleyn, the second wife of Henry VIII of England, is beheaded for adultery, treason, and incest.
1649 - An Act of Parliament declaring England a Commonwealth is passed by the Long Parliament. England would be a republic for the next eleven years.
1802 - Napoleon Bonaparte founds the Legion of Honour.








1897 - Oscar Wilde is released from Reading Gaol Prison.

Also born today:
1795 - Johns Hopkins, 1890 - Ho Chi Minh, 1925 - Malcolm X, 1928 - Colin Chapman, 1935 - David Hartman, 1939 - Nancy Kwan, 1945 - Pete Townshend, 1946 - André the Giant and 1976 - Kevin Garnett.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday May 20 is the 140th day of the year. There are 225 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
mlgeiger, zztopp, mel5051, thomjones33, shelia.davis62, virginiagonzales27, boone_minnie, nadia.smith22, heike.joyner, blanch.welch, reynolds.samantha32, priscilla_oakes, melissa.joyce68, chambers.mary79, laneRbarrera9, skhaldir75, anothertribe, misspink, Goerge7, GiaGraine, parKb5, alewis14151, jarrettbray, KathyGleason, JackDAlbrecht, RSHunter88, Ben Nitschke and Gaia Revane.

On this day:
1609 - Shakespeare's sonnets are first published in London, perhaps illicitly, by the publisher Thomas Thorpe.
1862 - U.S. President Abraham Lincoln signs the Homestead Act into law.
1873 - Levi Strauss and Jacob Davis receive a U.S. patent for blue jeans with copper rivets.








1916 - The Saturday Evening Post publishes its first cover with a Norman Rockwell painting (Boy with Baby Carriage).
1927 - At 07:52 Charles Lindbergh takes off from Roosevelt Field in Long Island, New York, on the world's first solo non-stop flight across the Atlantic Ocean. He touched down at Le Bourget Field in Paris at 22:22 the next day.
1932 - Amelia Earhart takes off from Newfoundland to begin the world's first solo nonstop flight across the Atlantic Ocean by a female pilot, landing in Ireland the next day.

Also born today:
1768 - Dolley Madison, 1799 - Honoré de Balzac, 1818 - William Fargo, 1915 - Moshe Dayan, 1919 - George Gobel, 1944 - Joe Cocker, 1946 - Cher, 1958 - Ron Reagan, 1959 - Bronson Pinchot and 1984 - Patrick Ewing, Jr..


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday May 21 is the 141st day of the year. There are 224 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special birthday wishes to Ricky Sides.

Happy Birthday to:
_*BrockToon, KindTrish, Ricky Sides, brzab, janicegray, Lavern, BlaCky01, Bella Marie, cortney, dawn5four, svoeller, Charentaise, Marian Coman, Cyrus Keith, msfowle, TMichelle, kevin1954 and sensawunda.*_

On this day:
878 - Syracuse, Italy, is captured by the Muslim sultan of Sicily.
1863 - Organization of the Seventh-day Adventist Church in Battle Creek, Michigan.
1881 - The American Red Cross is established by Clara Barton in Washington, D.C..








1927 - Charles Lindbergh touches down at Le Bourget Field in Paris, completing the world's first solo nonstop flight across the Atlantic Ocean.

Also born today:
1898 - Armand Hammer, 1901 - Sam Jaffe, 1916 - Harold Robbins, 1917 - Raymond Burr, 1918 - Dennis Day, 1923 - Ara Parseghian, 1951 - Al Franken, 1952 - Mr. T, 1957 - Judge Reinhold and 1967 - Lisa Edelstein.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday May 22 is the 142nd day of the year. There are 223 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special birthday wishes to jmiked and Daniel Arenson.

Happy Birthday to:
_jmiked, KathyluvsKindle, Adele, J.T. Cummins, desilu, Daniel Arenson, Fixer, Sturgeon3736, Treilly1945, pecan3.14, KittyKat, kaotickitten, Jennybeanses, GertieCranker, drop8low, vanstry, erikhanberg, Mike Tino, bundyholly, nightdreamer, BTaudelMaddox and NikkiBoo522._

On this day:
334 BC - The Macedonian army of Alexander the Great defeats Darius III of Persia in the Battle of the Granicus.
853 - A Byzantine fleet sacks and destroys undefended Damietta in Egypt
1455 - Wars of the Roses: at the First Battle of St Albans, Richard, Duke of York, defeats and captures King Henry VI of England.
1807 - A grand jury indicts former Vice President of the United States Aaron Burr on a charge of treason.
1826 - HMS Beagle departs on its first voyage.
1906 - The Wright brothers are granted U.S. patent number 821,393 for their "Flying-Machine".








1964 - U.S. President Lyndon B. Johnson announces the goals of his Great Society social reforms to bring an "end to poverty and racial injustice" in America.
1992 - After 30 years, 66-year-old Johnny Carson hosts The Tonight Show for the last time.

Also born today:
1813 - Richard Wagner, 1844 - Mary Cassatt, 1859 - Sir Arthur Conan Doyle, 1907 - Sir Laurence Olivier, 1914 - Vance Packard, 1928 - T. Boone Pickens, Jr., 1934 - Peter Nero, 1939 - Paul Winfield, 1970 - Naomi Campbell and 1982 - Apolo Anton Ohno.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday May 23 is the 143rd day of the year. There are 222 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Dori, WVJaye, summerteeth, liling, Dan Jones, PatriciaCallous, AiJoe, strongma, katrina joanna, lizzieh, thony1986, Charles Anderson, tmberger00, JMichaelFahey, kdjones21, charlesfaddis, MarlaB and Christopher Buecheler. *_

On this day:
1533 - The marriage of King Henry VIII to Catherine of Aragon is declared null and void.
1701 - After being convicted of piracy and of murdering William Moore, Captain William Kidd is hanged in London.
1829 - Accordion patent granted to Cyrill Demian in Vienna.








1911 - The New York Public Library is dedicated.
1934 - American bank robbers Bonnie and Clyde are ambushed by police and killed in Black Lake, Louisiana.
1995 - The first version of the Java programming language is released.

Also born today:
1883 - Douglas Fairbanks, 1910 - Artie Shaw, 1921 - James Blish, 1928 - Rosemary Clooney, 1933 - Joan Collins, 1934 - Robert Moog and 1958 - Drew Carey.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday May 24 is the 144th day of the year. There are 221 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*ronz567, Zack Hamric, Cyane, nikatorrano, nancy18, Ailyn91, Frolayn91, C.G.Ayling and tiaratum.*_

1218 - The Fifth Crusade leaves Acre for Egypt.
1621 - The Protestant Union is formally dissolved.
1830 - Mary Had a Little Lamb by Sarah Josepha Hale is published.
1844 - Samuel Morse sends the message "What hath God wrought" (a biblical quotation, Numbers 23:23) from the Old Supreme Court Chamber in the United States Capitol to his assistant, Alfred Vail, in Baltimore, Maryland to inaugurate the first telegraph line.
1940 - Igor Sikorsky performs the first successful single-rotor helicopter flight.








1976 - The London to Washington, D.C. Concorde service begins.
1994 - Four men convicted of bombing the World Trade Center in New York in 1993 are each sentenced to 240 years in prison.

Also born today:
1743 - Jean-Paul Marat, 1819 - Queen Victoria, 1909 - Wilbur Mills, 1925 - Mai Zetterling, 1938 - Tommy Chong, 1941 - Bob Dylan, 1944 - Patti LaBelle, 1945 - Priscilla Presley and 1986 - Mark Ballas.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday May 25 is the 145th day of the year. There are 220 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Mollyb52, *Flower*, Norman German, kevinmcgee9, eli474wes, mariebaile092, anjelagill, Amildz, jeffh457, karlfitch, puppy00, R.E. (Renee) Chambliss, ellebanna, jeglin, Tome54, coreymdz, harryc, loladark, Gabriel Beyers, ajmonkeygirl99, Margaret J. McMaster, AmandaKathy, tomygreay and rania.*_

On this day:
240 BC - First recorded perihelion passage of Halley's Comet.
1878 - Gilbert and Sullivan's comic opera H.M.S. Pinafore opens at the Opera Comique in London.
1925 - Scopes Trial: John T. Scopes is indicted for teaching Charles Darwin's theory of evolution.
1986 - Hands Across America takes place.









Also born today:
1803 - Ralph Waldo Emerson, 1878 - Bill "Bojangles" Robinson, 1889 - Igor Sikorsky, 1897 - Gene Tunney, 1921 - Hal David, 1929 - Beverly Sills, 1939 - Dixie Carter, 1939 - Ian McKellen, 1943 - Leslie Uggams, 1944 - Frank Oz, 1947 - Karen Valentine and 1969 - Stacy London.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday May 26 is the 146th day of the year. There are 219 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*ladyvolz, drenfrow, snitchandy, summersgeorgia, cyrilcash, Jannfanke, elletandel, Ryan S Fortney, Theresaragan, Rich Walls and churlishfellow.*_

On this day:
1857 - Dred Scott is emancipated by the Blow family, his original owners.
1868 - The impeachment trial of U.S. President Andrew Johnson ends with Johnson being found not guilty by one vote.
1896 - Charles Dow publishes the first edition of the Dow Jones Industrial Average.
1897 - Dracula, a novel by Irish author Bram Stoker is published.
1986 - The European Community adopts the European flag.









Also born today:
1886 - Al Jolson, 1907 - John Wayne, 1912 - Jay Silverheels, 1920 - Peggy Lee, 1923 - James Arness, 1926 - Miles Davis, 1928 - Jack Kevorkian, 1948 - Stevie Nicks, 1949 - Hank Williams Jr., 1951 - Sally Ride and 1966 - Helena Bonham Carter.

A fun graphic from intinst:
Let the good times roll!


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday May 27 is the 147th day of the year. There are 218 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is Memorial Day in the U.S.

Happy Birthday to:
_tarabenet, Joan Flett, Marine Mom, celiaisawesome, Jessi, Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read, billygolden, gr8nielsen, andyghein, NYBravesfan, GM Barlean, Rosalie, Paul Dale, Joseph Ratliff, AnthonyMiclat, ebookeditor and michellefegatofi._

On this day:
1703 - Tsar Peter the Great founds the city of Saint Petersburg.
1860 - Giuseppe Garibaldi begins his attack on Palermo, Sicily, as part of the Italian Unification.
1907 - Bubonic plague breaks out in San Francisco, California.
1927 - The Ford Motor Company ceases manufacture of the Ford Model T and begins to retool plants to make the Ford Model A.








1937 - In California, the Golden Gate Bridge opens to pedestrian traffic, creating a vital link between San Francisco and Marin County, California.








1967 - The U.S. Navy aircraft carrier USS John F. Kennedy is launched by Jacqueline Kennedy and her daughter Caroline.
1986 - Dragon Quest, the game credited as setting the template for role-playing video games, is released in Japan.

Also born today:
1794 - Cornelius Vanderbilt, 1819 - Julia Ward Howe, 1837 - Wild Bill Hickok, 1894 - Dashiell Hammett, 1911 - Hubert H. Humphrey, 1911 - Vincent Price, 1912 - John Cheever, 1912 - Sam Snead, 1915 - Herman Wouk, 1923 - Henry Kissinger, 1934 - Harlan Ellison, 1936 - Louis Gossett Jr.,


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday May 28 is the 148th day of the year. There are 217 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special birthday wishes to rho.

Happy Birthday to:
*Teach142, rho, Harmakhet, ibda1girl, Daniel Santar, Nicolas, petern09e, kolity17, Sheriff John Stone, Cindi_LeeJm, liz391 (1932), Richardbricky, ffvp, ckilaru, [email protected] and ebook.addiction.*

On this day:
1533 - The Archbishop of Canterbury Thomas Cranmer declares the marriage of King Henry VIII of England to Anne Boleyn valid.
1892 - In San Francisco, California, John Muir organizes the Sierra Club.








1952 - The women of Greece are given the right to vote.
1999 - In Milan, Italy, after 22 years of restoration work, Leonardo da Vinci's masterpiece The Last Supper is put back on display.

Also born today:
1908 - Ian Fleming, 1910 - T-Bone Walker, 1931 - Carroll Baker, 1934 - Dionne quintuplets, 1938 - Jerry West, 1944 - Rudy Giuliani, 1944 - Gladys Knight, 1945 - John Fogerty and 1977 - Elisabeth Hasselbeck.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday May 29 is the 149th day of the year. There are 216 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
jonescandy166, madz, Vince Neil, Dani Kay, JonathanDAllen, SteveKarmazenuk, J.S.Davis, FabulaScribe, Flash Rex, Amia Lacey, Martin Perry and David Couzins.

On this day:
1790 - Rhode Island becomes the last of the original United States' colonies to ratify the Constitution and is admitted as the 13th U.S. state.
1848 - Wisconsin is admitted as the 30th U.S. state.
1864 - Emperor Maximilian I of Mexico arrives in Mexico for the first time.
1913 - Igor Stravinsky's ballet score The Rite of Spring receives its premiere performance in Paris, provoking a riot.
1942 - Bing Crosby, the Ken Darby Singers and the John Scott Trotter Orchestra record Irving Berlin's "White Christmas", the best-selling Christmas single in history.









Also born today:
1736 - Patrick Henry, 1874 - G. K. Chesterton, 1893 - Max Brand, 1903 - Bob Hope, 1917 - John F. Kennedy, 1939 - Al Unser, Sr., 1956 - LaToya Jackson, 1958 - Annette Bening, 1961 - Melissa Etheridge and 1975 - Melanie Brown.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday May 31 is the 151st day of the year. There are 214 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special wishes to Betsy the Quilter.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Betsy the Quilter, Kirstin, Archer531, Jonahirt, garwil5, EchelonPress, BMathison, hunjik, jendamalem, John87, Arthur Mackeown, ElizabethJasper, GWakeling, Lancer79 and AlexLaybourne.*_

On this day:
1279 BC - Rameses II (The Great) (19th dynasty) becomes pharaoh of Ancient Egypt.
1678 - The Godiva procession through Coventry begins.








1889 - Johnstown Flood: Over 2,200 people die after a dam break sends a 60-foot (18-meter) wall of water over the town of Johnstown, Pennsylvania.
1927 - The last Ford Model T rolls off the assembly line after a production run of 15,007,003 vehicles.
1977 - The Trans-Alaska Pipeline System completed.
2005 - Vanity Fair reveals that Mark Felt was Deep Throat.

Also born today:
1162 - Genghis Khan, 1819 - Walt Whitman, 1857 - Pope Pius XI, 1898 - Dr. Norman Vincent Peale, 1908 - Don Ameche, 1930 - Clint Eastwood, 1934 - Jim Hutton, 1943 - Sharon Gless, 1943 - Joe Namath, 1949 - Tom Berenger, 1961 - Lea Thompson and 1965 - Brooke Shields.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday June 1 is the 152nd day of the year. There are 213 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*David J. Guyton, SharaMartin, Joerg_Mosthaf, samara1, JoeMitchell, lks, ana01, fira19, Hunkies123, markalexander, LeeleeSchubert, Sean Thomas Fisher, hailey98, wrighton, Vegasgyrl007, Alwyne Ashweth, jtw78, Laurie AEA, StephSweeney, Filipa Silva, Author, isabellajones and Alby J.*_

On this day:
1495 - Friar John Cor records the first known batch of scotch whisky.
1533 - Anne Boleyn is crowned Queen of England.
1792 - Kentucky is admitted as the 15th state of the United States.
1796 - Tennessee is admitted as the 16th state of the United States.
1813 - James Lawrence, the mortally-wounded commander of the USS Chesapeake, gives his final order: "Don't give up the ship!"








1890 - The United States Census Bureau begins using Herman Hollerith's tabulating machine to count census returns.
1974 - The Heimlich maneuver for rescuing choking victims is published in the journal Emergency Medicine.

Also born today:
1921 - Nelson Riddle, 1926 - Andy Griffith, 1926 - Marilyn Monroe, 1934 - Pat Boone, 1937 - Morgan Freeman, 1937 - Colleen McCullough, 1947 - Ronnie Wood, 1973 - Heidi Klum and 1974 - Alanis Morissette.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

geoffthomas said:


> Friday May 31 is the 151st day of the year. There are 214 days remaining until the end of the year.
> 
> Special wishes to Betsy the Quilter.
> 
> Happy Birthday to:
> _*Betsy the Quilter, Kirstin, Archer531, Jonahirt, garwil5, EchelonPress, BMathison, hunjik, jendamalem, John87, Arthur Mackeown, ElizabethJasper, GWakeling, Lancer79 and AlexLaybourne.*_
> 
> On this day:
> 1279 BC - Rameses II (The Great) (19th dynasty) becomes pharaoh of Ancient Egypt.
> 1678 - The Godiva procession through Coventry begins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1889 - Johnstown Flood: Over 2,200 people die after a dam break sends a 60-foot (18-meter) wall of water over the town of Johnstown, Pennsylvania.
> 1927 - The last Ford Model T rolls off the assembly line after a production run of 15,007,003 vehicles.
> 1977 - The Trans-Alaska Pipeline System completed.
> 2005 - Vanity Fair reveals that Mark Felt was Deep Throat.
> 
> Also born today:
> 1162 - Genghis Khan, 1819 - Walt Whitman, 1857 - Pope Pius XI, 1898 - Dr. Norman Vincent Peale, 1908 - Don Ameche, 1930 - Clint Eastwood, 1934 - Jim Hutton, 1943 - Sharon Gless, 1943 - Joe Namath, 1949 - Tom Berenger, 1961 - Lea Thompson and 1965 - Brooke Shields.


Thank you for yesterday's Birthday wishes!!!!

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thank you for yesterday's Birthday wishes!!!!
> 
> Betsy


It was (and is) my pleasure, Betsy.
I hope you had a great day.
Geoff T.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Belated wishes from all of us at the Lighthouse Ranch,Besty.










I hope you had a wonderful day !!


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday June 2 is the 153rd day of the year. There are 212 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special birthday wishes to NapCat.

Happy Birthday to:
_*peepa43, Anne Lebrecht, apollomichelle, Michelle Sterling, ronhms69, uvdi88, cdstedman, Bonbonlover, NapCat, DaisyCampbell, Niko Silvester, smichellez, SterM3, Matthew Bennett, rainvilleadam and TyronTuazon.*_

On this day:
455 - Sack of Rome: Vandals enter Rome, and plunder the city for two weeks
1098 - First Crusade: The first Siege of Antioch ends as Crusader forces take the city.
1835 - P. T. Barnum and his circus start their first tour of the United States.








1855 - The Portland Rum Riot occurs in Portland, Maine.
1953 - The coronation of Queen Elizabeth II, who is crowned Queen of the United Kingdom, Canada, Australia, New Zealand and Her Other Realms and Territories & Head of the Commonwealth, the first major international event to be televised.

Also born today:
1731 - Martha Washington, 1740 - Marquis de Sade, 1840 - Thomas Hardy, 1904 - Johnny Weissmuller, 1937 - Sally Kellerman, 1941 - Stacy Keach, 1944 - Marvin Hamlisch, 1948 - Jerry Mathers, 1955 - Dana Carvey, 1960 - Kyle Petty, 1972 - Wayne Brady and 1989 - Freddy Adu.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday June 3 is the 154th day of the year. There are 211 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*love2read, lb505, staticgirl50, texashosting, DaveCullen, Herzwords, harriet123, Alexis-Shore, gr3gsum, Lewisjj, Lindzz, pjDominicis, scottyman, Alexroddie, jmp2y and JamieCampbell.*_

On this day:
1539 - Hernando de Soto claims Florida for Spain.
1839 - In Humen, China, Lin Tse-hsü destroys 1.2 million kg of opium confiscated from British merchants, providing Britain with a casus belli to open hostilities, resulting in the First Opium War.
1888 - The poem "Casey at the Bat", by Ernest Lawrence Thayer, is published in the San Francisco Examiner.








1937 - The Duke of Windsor marries Wallis Simpson.

Also born today:
1808 - Jefferson Davis, 1864 - Ransom E. Olds, 1878 - Barney Oldfield, 1906 - Josephine Baker, 1917 - Leo Gorcey, 1924 - Colleen Dewhurst, 1925 - Tony Curtis, 1926 - Allen Ginsberg, 1930 - Marion Zimmer Bradley, 1942 - Curtis Mayfield, 1945 - Hale Irwin and 1967 - Anderson Cooper


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday June 4 is the 155th day of the year. There are 210 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*MicahBleecher, Graham Storrs, adegan, alustha24, ShaneSmith01, Nichole Chase, Simone Rael, katecornwell, Austin_Briggs, Pauline Nolet, sheilaladd, Brenda Grate and jaywatkins.*_

On this day:
1615 - Siege of Osaka: Forces under the shogun Tokugawa Ieyasu take Osaka Castle in Japan. 
1792 - Captain George Vancouver claims Puget Sound for the Kingdom of Great Britain.
1912 - Massachusetts becomes the first state of the United States to set a minimum wage.
1989 - The Tiananmen Square protests are violently ended in Beijing by the People's Liberation Army.









Also born today:
1907 - Rosalind Russell, 1924 - Dennis Weaver, 1928 - Ruth Westheimer, 1936 - Bruce Dern, 1944 - Michelle Phillips, 1971 - Noah Wyle and 1975 - Angelina Jolie.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday June 5 is the 156th day of the year. There are 209 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Crystal, Manifield, alexwalker10win, james91, MissERG, CharlaBrady, KennQ, PilatesCross, MST, Robert Bidinotto, CRParks, MelissaMayberry, Sarah Renee and Menon.*_

On this day:
70 - Titus and his Roman legions breach the middle wall of Jerusalem in the Siege of Jerusalem.
1883 - The first regularly scheduled Orient Express departs Paris.








1956 - Elvis Presley introduces his new single, "Hound Dog", on The Milton Berle Show, scandalizing the audience with his suggestive hip movements.
1967 - Six-Day War begins: The Israeli air force launches simultaneous pre-emptive attacks on the air forces of Egypt and Syria.
1976 - Collapse of the Teton Dam in Idaho, United States.

Also born today:
1718 - Thomas Chippendale, 1850 - Pat Garrett, 1878 - Pancho Villa, 1895 - William Boyd, 1949 - Ken Follett, 1951 - Suze Orman, 1956 - Kenny G, 1964 - Rick Riordan and 1971 - Mark Wahlberg.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday June 6 is the 157th day of the year. There are 208 days remaining until the end of the year

Happy Birthday to:
_*solarkim6720, Perennial Reader, sketza02, aimeegreene12, hiddenpotential8, bdebsib, liza464, jerrytaylor80, humility62, steben1975, trainingacat, drhetal1, rcwarner, killersneakers, brookerkais, IreneMalarkey, lauradferguson, vir, talishasmith, wandatalton, loisshuler, broomlee, Nathalie01, bpenguin, earnestnelson, nhantoan17, nhantoan19, nhantoan21, nhantoan24, Malfoy, pentimo, johnson003, nhantoan26, nhantoan27, nhantoan28, nhantoan29, vics5thor, Smarta, bgpadmin, burnsij, nhantoan34, nhantoan35, nhantoan36, DonaldIAnderson23, nhantoan38, nhantoan37, foysalhaq, stormymountaincandle, amyzeyen9, jmmoham, ali06hasan, nhantoan42, klintkin, jonathanfrank, Robert_913, janssie26, nhantoan43, Brend0n, AnnaHarrison165, hazelcochranc198, HelenC, Peters, kran4141, elizjon12, Nicole04, bbrettggddemartino, rronaldemmckenzie, Harmony, jackspa2011, Peter Watson, shanihassen7, marioparty77, AMirIQbaL22, FaKhRuL541, PaRvEz541, IslampaR641, ulquiorra89, NAeeMsuFi2, LeonaJenny88, MoBiLeDoG541, BaByWoRlD, barbieparty80, Tammy, heaven4kids, Isabelle, Ventural. Dubstep, Actiecodenl, Dubstep02, KAMEEZ01, carolback06, KAMEEZ02, jonnyo, AntonyTonn, gabellc, bibang1, AuthorCharlieg, 3WeirDskinS, PBArcadia, Jonathan C. Gillespie3, craigdressler and Bud Bane.*_

On this day:
1752 - A devastating fire destroys one-third of Moscow, including 18,000 homes.
1844 - The Young Men's Christian Association (YMCA) is founded in London.
1892 - Chicago 'L' (commuter rail system) begins operation.








1944 - World War II: Battle of Normandy begins. D-Day.
1946 - The National Basketball Association is created, with eleven original teams.
1984 - Tetris, one of the best-selling video games of all-time, is released.

Also born today:
1755 - Nathan Hale, 1799 - Alexander Pushkin, 1867 - David T. Abercrombie, 1875 - Thomas Mann, 1939 - Gary U.S. Bonds, 1952 - Harvey Fierstein and 1956 - Björn Borg.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday June 7 is the 158th day of the year. There are 207 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*plumboz, IyaBlack123, dwright123, tizaira24, Sam from TSC, norabrant84, jamesajunior, Varangian, C.L.Parkinson, Evelyn88 and Active Imagination.*_

On this day:
1099 - The First Crusade: The Siege of Jerusalem begins.
1776 - Richard Henry Lee presents the "Lee Resolution" to the Continental Congress. The motion is seconded by John Adams and leads to the United States Declaration of Independence.
1899 - American Temperance crusader Carrie Nation begins her campaign of vandalizing alcohol-serving establishments by destroying the inventory in a saloon in Kiowa, Kansas.








1909 - Mary Pickford makes her screen debut at the age of 16.

Also born today:
1848 - Paul Gauguin, 1897 - George Szell, 1909 - Jessica Tandy, 1917 - Dean Martin, 1940 - Tom Jones, 1946 - Jenny Jones, 1952 - Liam Neeson, 1955 - William Forsythe, 1958 - Prince, 1981 - Anna Kournikova and 1988 - Michael Cera.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday June 8 is the 159th day of the year. There are 206 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*ccs122300, Tracey, rio512, CaroleC, cc84, beatbdre, uareocal, LydiaNetzer, amyleigh, Nimbuschick, tim_mc_dougall, dave shiflett and tftisme.*_

On this day:
68 - The Roman Senate proclaims Galba as emperor.
1191 - Richard I arrives in Acre (Palestine) thus beginning his crusade.
1783 - The volcano Laki, in Iceland, begins an eight-month eruption which kills over 9,000 people and starts a seven-year famine.
1789 - James Madison introduces twelve proposed amendments to the United States Constitution in the House of Representatives; by 1791, ten of them are ratified by the state legislatures and become the Bill of Rights; another is eventually ratified in 1992 to become the 27th Amendment.
1887 - Herman Hollerith applies for US patent #395,791 for the 'Art of Applying Statistics' - his punched card calculator.








1948 - Milton Berle hosts the debut of Texaco Star Theater.
1949 - George Orwell's Nineteen Eighty-Four is published.

Also born today:
1867 - Frank Lloyd Wright, 1910 - John W. Campbell, 1918 - Robert Preston, 1921 - LeRoy Neiman, 1925 - Barbara Bush, 1927 - Jerry Stiller, 1933 - Joan Rivers, 1936 - James Darren, 1940 - Nancy Sinatra, 1966 - Julianna Margulies, 1970 - Gabrielle Giffords and 1978 - Maria Menounos.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday June 9 is the 160th day of the year. There are 205 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*jah, JBealsFan, edwardgtalbot, schuttziejr, Darcia, terrycallister, GerryMann, MrBackpack, crazylawnmowerguy, Walter01, collinschroeder, SamuelEDavis, Terrell, NicWilson, Peter_von_Harten, RickyL, Yasmina Kohl, SarahSalari, Thomas Pluck and That Weird Guy.....*_

On this day:
1534 - Jacques Cartier is the first European to discover the Saint Lawrence River.
1732 - James Oglethorpe is granted a royal charter for the colony of the future U.S. state of Georgia.
1885 - A peace treaty is signed to end the Sino-French War, with China eventually giving up Tonkin and Annam - most of present-day Vietnam - to France.
1934 - Donald Duck makes his debut in The Wise Little Hen.








1967 - Six-Day War: Israel captures the Golan Heights from Syria
1973 - Secretariat wins the Triple Crown.

Also born today:
1891 - Cole Porter, 1900 - Fred Waring, 1915 - Les Paul, 1916 - Robert McNamara, 1934 - Jackie Wilson, 1961 - Michael J. Fox, 1961 - Aaron Sorkin, 1963 - Johnny Depp and 1981 - Natalie Portman.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday June 10 is the 161st day of the year. There are 204 days remaining until the end of the year

Happy Birthday to:
_*DD, Solarraven, MichelleR, Frank_Tuttle, mario66, Lilia Green, Lilia-Green, nightflyer, Lavim, Ulrich, PixieEnchanted, willowpolson, Chloe14, Krista D. Ball, thadjohnson, RazzleDazzle, gRaciaj0n, Bilinda Ní Siodacaín, AndrewJames, obxgal and Thundermatts.*_

On this day:
1190 - Third Crusade: Frederick I Barbarossa drowns in the river Saleph while leading an army to Jerusalem. 
1692 - Salem witch trials: Bridget Bishop is hanged at Gallows Hill near Salem, Massachusetts, for "certaine Detestable Arts called Witchcraft & Sorceries".
1829 - The first Boat Race between the University of Oxford and the University of Cambridge takes place.








1854 - The first class of the United States Naval Academy students graduate.
1947 - Saab produces its first automobile.








1977 - Apple ships its first Apple II personal computer.

Also born today:
1637 - Jacques Marquette, 1889 - Sessue Hayakawa, 1895 - Hattie McDaniel, 1915 - Saul Bellow, 1922 - Judy Garland, 1933 - F. Lee Bailey, 1962 - Gina Gershon, 1965 - Elizabeth Hurley, 1971 - Bobby Jindal, 1982 - Tara Lipinski, 1982 - Leelee Sobieski and 1992 - Kate Upton.


----------



## balaspa

I am just promoting the fact that my birthday is this Saturday - June 15...


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday June 11 is the 162nd day of the year. There are 203 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*The Atomic Bookworm, benson85, 2Jerryclifford, KeRaSh, compmen2010, simon fenn, Rianne_Seth, denisgarza, mitchellpachec, jamiegale, malger and Endi Webb.*_

On this day:
1184 BC - Trojan War: Troy is sacked and burned, according to calculations by Eratosthenes.
1509 - Henry VIII of England marries Catherine of Aragon.
1776 - The Continental Congress appoints Thomas Jefferson, John Adams, Benjamin Franklin, Roger Sherman, and Robert R. Livingston to the Committee of Five to draft a declaration of independence.
1919 - Sir Barton wins the Belmont Stakes, becoming the first horse to win the Triple Crown.
1962 - Frank Morris, John Anglin and Clarence Anglin allegedly become the only prisoners to escape from the prison on Alcatraz Island.








1998 - Compaq Computer pays $9 billion for Digital Equipment Corporation in the largest high-tech acquisition.

Also born today:
1776 - John Constable, 1910 - Jacques-Yves Cousteau, 1913 - Vince Lombardi, 1919 - Richard Todd, 1930 - Charles B. Rangel, 1933 - Gene Wilder, 1939 - Sir Jackie Stewart, 1956 - Joe Montana, 1959 - Hugh Laurie, 1978 - Joshua Jackson and 1986 - Shia LaBeouf.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday June 12 is the 163rd day of the year. There are 202 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Laylor, Spiritwind 1, Vicky Gallas, Chris W, Jacksimpson22, derekprior, HankP, fredhys10, carsoncheel, keithconde, xunght, SimWeltch, VujaDe, Joseph Robert Lewis, kristine24, David N. Alderman, Kaye Horn, Feliza81, alonshalev, merryshannon, michaelallen, Mandykins and spider2387.*_

On this day:
1429 - Hundred Years' War: Joan of Arc leads the French army in their capture of the city and the English commander, William de la Pole, 1st Duke of Suffolk in the second day of the Battle of Jargeau.
1864 - Battle of Cold Harbor - Ulysses S. Grant gives the Confederate forces under Robert E. Lee a victory when he pulls his Union troops from their positions at Cold Harbor, Virginia and moves south.
1939 - The Baseball Hall of Fame opens in Cooperstown, New York.








1997 - Queen Elizabeth II reopens the Globe Theatre in London.

Also born today:
1897 - Anthony Eden, 1924 - George H. W. Bush, 1928 - Vic Damone, 1929 - Anne Frank, 1930 - Jim Nabors and 1957 - Timothy Busfield.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday June 13 is the 164th day of the year. There are 201 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*russr19, tippymn, MB, michaeljasper, bysegreen5, kathy25, Androwell, ed_marrow, gavinsnow, diane36, Michael87, writermjm, Dennis E. Yates, sheldonchs, GMSkarka and badaniels.*_

On this day:
313 - The Edict of Milan, signed by Constantine the Great and co-emperor Valerius Licinius granting religious freedom throughout the Roman Empire, is posted in Nicomedia.
1645 - Miyamoto Musashi passes away in Reigando, the cave in which he wrote the Book of Five Rings.
1898 - Yukon Territory is formed, with Dawson chosen as its capital.








1970 - "The Long and Winding Road" becomes the Beatles' last US Number 1 song.

Also born today:
1584 - Miyamoto Musashi, 1865 - William Butler Yeats, 1892 - Basil Rathbone, 1903 - Red Grange, 1926 - Paul Lynde, 1953 - Tim Allen, 1962 - Ally Sheedy, 1974 - Steve-O, 1981 - Chris Evans, 1986 - Ashley Olsen and 1986 - Mary-Kate Olsen.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday June 14 is the 165th day of the year. There are 200 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Ty Johnston, kevinbest4all, nadiatrenidad, MrPLD, Cuthbert, antares, StefanBourque, brianbigel and kjackson.*_

On this day:
1648 - Margaret Jones is hanged in Boston for witchcraft in the first such execution for the Massachusetts colony.
1777 - The Stars and Stripes is adopted by Congress as the Flag of the United States.
1822 - Charles Babbage proposes a difference engine in a paper to the Royal Astronomical Society entitled "Note on the application of machinery to the computation of astronomical and mathematical tables".








1900 - Hawaii becomes a United States territory.
1947 - Roswell UFO incident A supposed UFO crash lands in Roswell, New Mexico
1951 - UNIVAC I is dedicated by the U.S. Census Bureau.

Also born today:
1811 - Harriet Beecher Stowe, 1864 - Alois Alzheimer, 1909 - Burl Ives, 1919 - Gene Barry, 1925 - Pierre Salinger, 1931 - Junior Walker, 1939 - Steny Hoyer, 1946 - Donald Trump, 1949 - Harry Turtledove, 1961 - Boy George and 1969 - Steffi Graf.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, June 15 is the 166th day of the year. There are 199 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday greetings to balaspa - a neat resident author here.

_*Happy Birthday to ErnestS, coyote and Malcolm, balaspa, carmenleez, calingwood1, ranchoranchodas, Rye-n, davidboon85, RVS78, JD McLaughlin, bpassmore615, RedDust and SFWriterNorm.*_

On this day:
1215 - King John of England puts his seal to the Magna Carta.
1667 - The first human blood transfusion is administered by Dr. Jean-Baptiste Denys.
1752 - Benjamin Franklin proves that lightning is electricity.
1836 - Arkansas is admitted as the 25th U.S. state.
1911 - Tabulating Computing Recording Corporation (IBM) is incorporated.
1934 - The U.S. Great Smoky Mountains National Park is founded.









Also born today:
1914 - Saul Steinberg, 1917 - Lash La Rue, 1921 - Erroll Garner, 1932 - Mario Cuomo, 1941 - Harry Nilsson, 1949 - Jim Varney, 1954 - James Belushi, 1958 - Wade Boggs, 1963 - Helen Hunt, 1964 - Courteney Cox and 1973 - Neil Patrick Harris.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, June 16 is the 167th day of the year. There are 198 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to cat616, busy91, MagicalWingLT, lexi61689, RebeccaForster, jamesm1655, josephcager, outunderstars, MetalDragon, encinitas, choyung10, clncrptclnng, slowhands, Brett P, Mckenno12, rosedrs8, Stones Quest, KateDanley, TeresaDAmario, busy_91, SOULADREAM, kathtorstensson, Liz Davis and MichelleB675.*_

On this day:
1586 - Mary, Queen of Scots, recognizes Philip II of Spain as her heir and successor. 
1858 - Abraham Lincoln delivers his House Divided speech in Springfield, Illinois. 
1903 - The Ford Motor Company is incorporated. 








1904 - Irish author James Joyce begins a relationship with Nora Barnacle and subsequently uses the date to set the actions for his novel Ulysses; this date is now traditionally called "Bloomsday". 
1977 - Oracle Corporation is incorporated in Redwood Shores, California, as Software Development Laboratories (SDL)

Also born today:
1723 - Adam Smith, 1829 - Geronimo, 1890 - Stan Laurel, 1896 - Murray Leinster, 1917 - Katherine Graham, 1937 - Erich Segal, 1938 - Joyce Carol Oates, 1941 - Aldrich Ames, 1943 - Joan Van Ark, 1951 - Roberto Durán and 1955 - Laurie Metcalf.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, June 17 is the 168th day of the year. There are 197 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to BasicGreatGuy, ArtGordon, Scwd4, merrydunn and Stormy, Kenyada, mikebennet1, charliehorse43, infinidim, SPaulBryan, frederickbruce, Absolutely*Kate, haddin263, Bernie037, Barry026 lmolaski, Lee Argus, brooksjones, SandyLee, lmolaski, Lee Argus, brooksjones, Maverick, CamilleLandry and BPSullo.  * _

On this day:
1579 - Sir Francis Drake claims a land he calls Nova Albion (modern California) for England. 
1631 - Mumtaz Mahal dies during childbirth. Her husband, Mughal emperor Shah Jahan I, will spend more than 20 years building her mausoleum, the Taj Mahal.
1885 - The Statue of Liberty arrives in New York Harbor.








1987 - With the death of the last individual, the Dusky Seaside Sparrow becomes extinct.

Also born today:
1239 - Edward I (Longshanks), 1861 - Omar Bundy, 1882 - Igor Stravinsky, 1904 - Ralph Bellamy, 1914 - John Hersey, 1923 - Elroy Hirsch, 1943 - Newt Gingrich, 1943 - Barry Manilow, 1945 - Tommy Franks, 1960 - Thomas Haden Church, 1963 - Greg Kinnear, 1965 - Dan Jansen and 1980 - Venus Williams.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, June 18 is the 169th day of the year. There are 196 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Mother Beaver, xianfox, vickyjones, Katie48, DragonFrog, victor8896, char34293g, Markoliver123, Cavaguy, olivercole, johaley, dariuslee, jason55, juliobass, stephanysimmons, bluesky*8, Low Kay Hwa, kimscottwrites, Shakspeare1564, JeremyBenson and Aimee Love.*_

On this day:
1778 - American Revolutionary War: British troops abandon Philadelphia, Pennsylvania.
1873 - Susan B. Anthony is fined $100 for attempting to vote in the 1872 presidential election.
1900 - Empress Dowager Longyu of China orders all foreigners killed, including foreign diplomats and their families.
1923 - Checker Taxi puts its first taxi on the streets.








1940 - "Finest Hour" speech by Winston Churchill.
1983 - Space Shuttle program: STS-7, Astronaut Sally Ride becomes the first American woman in space.

Also born today:
1854 - E.W. Scripps, 1886 - George Mallory, 1910 - E.G. Marshall, 1915 - Red Adair, 1917 - Richard Boone, 1942 - Roger Ebert, 1942 - Paul McCartney and 1952 - Carol Kane.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, June 19 is the 170th day of the year. There are 195 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to: 
_*Ryath, BKinkade, tastefullyjune, Bane766, vash202, arleenscott, Yannie09, rhodesk25, briankad38, Len666, Seleya, crm3lla5, KurtU3, JessieNish1, MaRkrOb22, Florrie4, hendi6367, SArthurMartin, Samantha_0619 and Rebecca Myers.*_

On this day:
1867 - Maximilian I of the Mexican Empire is executed by a firing squad in Querétaro, Querétaro.
1910 - The first Father's Day is celebrated in Spokane, Washington.
1953 - Julius and Ethel Rosenberg are executed at Sing Sing, in New York.
1978 - Garfield appears in his first comic strip.









Also born today:
1623 - Blaise Pascal, 1877 - Charles Coburn, 1896 - Wallis Simpson, Duchess of Windsor, 1897 - Moe Howard, 1902 - Guy Lombardo, 1903 - Lou Gehrig, 1915 - Pat Buttram, 1921 - Louis Jourdan, 1928 - Nancy Marchand, 1930 - Gena Rowlands, 1932 - Pier Angeli, 1947 - Salman Rushdie, 1948 - Phylicia Rashad, 1954 - Kathleen Turner, 1962 - Paula Abdul and 1978 - Zoe Saldana.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, June 20 is the 171st day of the year. There are 194 days remaining until the end of the year. On leap years, this day usually marks the summer solstice in the northern hemisphere and the winter solstice in the southern hemisphere.

Happy Birthday to: 
_*WolfePrincess73, OdiousLightMoon, timothygrcl4, djstoddard, HughSinn81, Quake1028, Angelica09, BritanyLauderman5600, AnnWade, ffgonzales20R, oldmanjm04, A.D. Bloom, JerichoW11, paulmarks, Ryne Billings, estone888, K.E. Saxon, ShortySmalls, KaninZ, BooNoon and Ben Chaney.*_

On this day:
1214 - The University of Oxford receives its charter.
1837 - Queen Victoria succeeds to the British throne.
1840 - Samuel Morse receives the patent for the telegraph.
1893 - Lizzie Borden is acquitted for the murders of her father and stepmother.








1948 - Toast of the Town, later The Ed Sullivan Show, makes its television debut.
1990 - Asteroid Eureka is discovered.

Also born today:
1905 - Lillian Hellman, 1909 - Errol Flynn, 1911 - Gail Patrick, 1924 - Chet Atkins, 1924 - Audie Murphy, 1931 - Olympia Dukakis, 1931 - Martin Landau, # 1945 - Anne Murray, 1947 - Candy Clark, 1949 - Lionel Richie, 1952 - John Goodman, 1967 - Nicole Kidman.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, June 21 is the 172nd day of the year. There are 193 days remaining until the end of the year.
This is the summer solstice.

Happy Birthday to: 
_*Margarita, AnneBrooke, Jack C, Shayne Parkinson, cargalmn, Mira, Natalie24, beverly24, JustDucky83, Nicholas-A-Rose, Nancy Beck and HollyHood.  * _

On this day:
1307 - Külüg Khan enthroned as Khagan of the Mongols and Wuzong of the Yuan. 
1788 - New Hampshire ratifies the Constitution of the United States and is admitted as the 9th state in the United States. 
2006 - Pluto's newly discovered moons are officially named Nix & Hydra. 









Also born today:
1903 - Al Hirschfeld, 1905 - Jean-Paul Sartre, 1912 - Mary McCarthy, 1921 - Judy Holliday, 1921 - Jane Russell, 1925 - Maureen Stapleton, 1940 - Mariette Hartley, 1947 - Meredith Baxter, 1947 - Michael Gross, 1948 - Ian McEwan, 1953 - Benazir Bhutto and 1982 - Prince William of Wales.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, June 22 is the 173rd day of the year. There are 192 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to: 
_*lexic, Knerkin, manta123, hollis29taylor, brethunte, David Lummis, bojzi, JRMurdock, peggytrentini, pondku789, TimHodkinson, authormichellehughes, insanity! and wearywanderer64.*_

On this day:
168 BC - Romans under Lucius Aemilius Paullus defeat and capture Macedonian King Perseus ending the Third Macedonian War.
1633 - The Holy Office in Rome forces Galileo Galilei to recant his view that the Sun, not the Earth, is the center of the Universe.
1907 - The London Underground's Charing Cross, Euston and Hampstead Railway opens.
1969 - The Cuyahoga River catches fire, which triggers a crack-down on pollution in the river.
1990 - Checkpoint Charlie is dismantled in Berlin.








2009 - Eastman Kodak Company announces that it will discontinue sales of the Kodachrome Color Film, concluding its 74-year run as a photography icon.

Also born today:
1757 - George Vancouver, 1887 - Julian Huxley, 1903 - John Dillinger, 1906 - Billy Wilder, 1907 - Mike Todd, 1909 - Maurice Adler, 1919 - Gower Champion, 1922 - Bill Blass, 1936 - Kris Kristofferson, 1941 - Ed Bradley, 1943 - Brit Hume, 1947 - Pete Maravich, 1949 - Meryl Streep, 1949 - Lindsay Wagner, 1953 - Cyndi Lauper, 1954 - Freddie Prinze, 1960 - Tracy Pollan, 1962 - Clyde Drexler, 1964 - Dan Brown and 1973 - Carson Daly, .


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, June 23 is the 174th day of the year. There are 191 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to hsuthard.

Happy Birthday to:
_*hsuthard, 01lyndsay, furniturecovers1, Harrisg44, JMGibbs5, tomlib, henryjo86k, henryjos86k, bobwrtz, leevisp, Q. Kelly, Wayne Wise, PatriciaEimer, histerius, Spiritwink, Hugh Howey, RyanBushell and edmjill.*_

On this day:
79 - Titus Caesar Vespasianus succeeds his father Vespasianus as tenth Roman Emperor.
1532 - Henry VIII and François I sign a secret treaty against Emperor Charles V.
1611 - The mutinous crew of Henry Hudson's fourth voyage sets Henry, his son and seven loyal crew members adrift in an open boat in what is now Hudson Bay; they are never heard from again.
1713 - The French residents of Acadia are given one year to declare allegiance to Britain or leave Nova Scotia, Canada.
1810 - John Jacob Astor forms the Pacific Fur Company.
1868 - Christopher Latham Sholes receives a patent for Type-Writer.








1926 - The College Board administers the first SAT exam.
1969 - Warren E. Burger is sworn in as chief justice of the United States Supreme Court by retiring chief justice Earl Warren.

Born today:
1894 - Alfred Kinsey, 1927 - Bob Fosse, 1929 - June Carter Cash, 1940 - Wilma Rudolph, 1943 - Vint Cerf, 1946 - Ted Shackelford, 1948 - Luther Kent, 1948 - Clarence Thomas and 1957 - Frances McDormand.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, June 24 is the 175th day of the year. There are 190 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to: 
_*Heather, markjack65, HelloD, nshumate, jasmlance and Dennis Phillips, NoahMullette-Gillman, noyona, vcrwford, noelnichols2, Jacknjilll, P.H. Dillard, anachronologist and GregKuhn.*_

On this day:
1314 - the Battle of Bannockburn concludes with a decisive victory of the Scottish forces led by Robert the Bruce.
1509 - Henry VIII and Catherine of Aragon are crowned King and Queen of England.
1717 - The Premier Grand Lodge of England, the first Masonic Grand Lodge in the world, is founded in London, England.
1939 - Siam is renamed to Thailand by Plaek Pibulsonggram, the country's third prime minister.








1949 - The first Television Western, Hopalong Cassidy, is aired on NBC starring William Boyd.

Also born today:
1842 - Ambrose Bierce, 1893 - Roy O. Disney, 1895 - Jack Dempsey, 1904 - Phil Harris, 1931 - Billy Casper, 1944 - Jeff Beck, 1947 - Mick Fleetwood, 1950 - Mercedes Lackey and 1967 - Sherry Stringfield.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, June 25 is the 176th day of the year. There are 189 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to: 
_*Duncan's Mom, WBrian, bingleins6o, Beekeeping, Murph30, elizcarter59, dncharles, terrym, KirkusMacGowan, willxavier and AmandaJilling.*_

On this day:
524 - The Franks defeat the Burgundians in the Battle of Vézeronce.
1788 - Virginia becomes the 10th state to ratify the United States Constitution.
1876 - Battle of the Little Bighorn and the death of Lieutenant Colonel George Armstrong Custer.








1950 - The Korean War begins with the invasion of South Korea by North Korea.
1981 - Microsoft is restructured to become an incorporated business in its home state of Washington.

Also born today:
1903 - George Orwell, 1925 - June Lockhart, 1945 - Carly Simon, 1947 - Jimmie Walker, 1954 - Sonia Sotomayor, 1961 - Ricky Gervais and 1963 - George Michael.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, June 26 is the 177th day of the year. There are 188 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to: 
_*debbiego45, Cindy-Lee, micha3lsha, Bobbi, StarGazer, timhallinan, simclif.cardenas, RCcoleinger, Diane Darcy, bcgrown, Gana and rejrej1.*_

On this day:
1284 - the legendary Pied Piper leads 130 children out of Hamelin, Germany
1483 - Richard III is crowned king of England.
1870 - The Christian holiday of Christmas is declared a federal holiday in the United States.
1927 - The Cyclone roller coaster opens on Coney Island.








1948 - Shirley Jackson's short story The Lottery is published in The New Yorker magazine.
1959 - The Saint Lawrence Seaway opens, opening North America's Great Lakes to ocean-going ships.
1963 - U.S. President John F. Kennedy gave his "Ich bin ein Berliner" speech.
1974 - The Universal Product Code is scanned for the first time to sell a package of Wrigley's chewing gum at the Marsh Supermarket in Troy, Ohio

Also born today:
1824 - Lord Kelvin, 1892 - Pearl S. Buck, 1901 - Stuart Symington, 1904 - Peter Lorre, 1909 - Colonel Tom Parker, 1911 - Babe Didrikson Zaharias, 1969 - Mike Myers, 1970 - Sean Hayes, 1970 - Chris O'Donnell, 1974 - Derek Jeter and 1980 - Michael Vick,.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, June 27 is the 178th day of the year. There are 187 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to: 
_*LibraryGirl, Newt, amz18, Martharn, Ben Dobson, littledrummerboi and jeffaaronmiller.*_

On this day:
1709 - Peter the Great defeats Charles XII of Sweden at the Battle of Poltava.
1759 - General James Wolfe begins the siege of Quebec.
1967 - The world's first ATM is installed in Enfield, London.








1982 - Space Shuttle Columbia launched from the Kennedy Space Center on the final research and development flight mission, STS-4.

Also born today:
1880 - Helen Keller, 1927 - Bob Keeshan, 1930 - Ross Perot, 1949 - Vera Wang, 1951 - Julia Duffy, 1966 - J. J. Abrams, 1975 - Tobey Maguire and 1984 - Khloé Kardashian.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, June 28 is the 179th day of the year. There are 186 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to Linjeakel.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Happy Birthday to deMoMo, stevenjay, mwbbe, Linjeakel, Syberg01, Braveart, SchalaZeal, georgewlter, Delilah Devlin, smsmarketing, Thomas Kelly, Bill Talcott, J.C. Fiske, angga2654, GEShultz, PBThompson, Zombie Kevin, K.D. Muir, jacklusted, corriegarrett and crashaddict.*_

On this day:
1838 - The coronation of Victoria of the United Kingdom.








1914 - Franz Ferdinand, Archduke of Austria and his wife Sophie are assassinated in Sarajevo 
1950 - Seoul is captured by troops from North Korea.
1967 - Israel annexes East Jerusalem.

Also born today:
1491 - King Henry VIII of England, 1577 - Peter Paul Rubens, 1703 - John Wesley, 1712 - Jean-Jacques Rousseau, 1902 - Richard Rodgers, 1909 - Eric Ambler, 1926 - Mel Brooks, 1946 - Gilda Radner, 1948 - Kathy Bates, 1960 - John Elway, 1966 - John Cusack, 1966 - Mary Stuart Masterson, 1986 - Kellie Pickler and 1988 - Lacey Schwimmer.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, June 29 is the 180th day of the year. There are 185 days remaining until the end of the year

Happy Birthday to: 
_*Libby Cone, kmyles44, Nick Fox, Elise Logan, Charley29, Author LMignon, LJKentowski and rellies.*_

On this day:
1444 - Skanderbeg defeats an Ottoman invasion force at Torvioll.
1613 - The Globe Theatre in London, England burns to the ground.








1880 - France annexes Tahiti.
1974 - Isabel Perón is sworn in as the first female President of Argentina.
1974 - Mikhail Baryshnikov defects from the Soviet Union to Canada while on tour with Bolshoi Ballet.

Also born today:
1901 - Nelson Eddy, 1919 - Slim Pickens, 1936 - Harmon Killebrew, 1944 - Gary Busey, 1947 - Richard Lewis and 1978 - Nicole Scherzinger.


----------



## Linjeakel

Hey, Geoff, I only just saw the entry for the 28th. Thanks for thinking of me! 

I see Henry VIII and I share a birthday. After everything I ate at my birthday lunch, I think I'm about the same size today!


----------



## tabatha kristy

Happy Birthday


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, June 30 is the 181st day of the year. There are 184 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Happy Birthday to MikeD, sramalouf, JamieLynn832002, Ami Braverman, fisherwilliam29, lthrstnsbr693, Broadus, Noramar, stevebooth, ogzy97, Edward-William G. Bradford, jcpilley, L.M.Sherwin, jmahoney13 and vmaxnick .*_

On this day:
1520 - Spanish conquistadors led by Hernán Cortés fight their way out of Tenochtitlan.
1859 - French acrobat Charles Blondin crosses Niagara Falls on a tightrope.








1906 - The United States Congress passes the Meat Inspection Act and Pure Food and Drug Act.
1953 - The first Chevrolet Corvette rolls off the assembly line in Flint, Michigan.








1972 - The first leap second is added to the UTC time system.
1997 - The United Kingdom transfers sovereignty over Hong Kong to the People's Republic of China.

Also born today:
1803 - Thomas Lovell Beddoes, 1917 - Susan Hayward, 1917 - Lena Horne, 1934 - Harry Blackstone Jr., 1984 - Fantasia Barrino and 1985 - Michael Phelps.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, July 1 is the 182nd day of the year. There are 183 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*LaRita, Bruinboy, jenusmc, horrorauthor, john_a_karr, carlmiller, jbh13md, Wotruba, lyle22, Feste, wisebeyondyears, Natasha, jim07, Joseph Seegitz, suzie00369, Alicia Dean and cursor system.*_

On this day:
1520 - La Noche Triste: a joint Mexican Indian force led by the Aztec ruler Cuitláhuac defeat Spanish Conquistadores led by Hernán Cortés.
1863 - American Civil War: the Battle of Gettysburg begins. 
1874 - The Sholes and Glidden typewriter, the first commercially successful typewriter, goes on sale.








1908 - SOS is adopted as the international distress signal.
1931 - United Airlines begins service (as Boeing Air Transport). 
1957 - The International Geophysical Year begins. 
1963 - ZIP Codes are introduced for United States mail. 
1979 - Sony introduces the Walkman.

Also born today:
1804 - George Sand, 1902 - William Wyler, 1906 - Estée Lauder, 1925 - Farley Granger, 1931 - Leslie Caron, 1934 - Jamie Farr, 1934 - Jean Marsh, 1941 - Twyla Tharp, 1941 - Twyla Tharp, 1945 - Debbie Harry, 1952 - Dan Aykroyd, 1961 - Diana, Princess of Wales, 1961 - Carl Lewis, 1967 - Pamela Anderson and 1977 - Liv Tyler.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, July 2 is the 183rd day of the year . There are 182 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Happy Birthday to NitroStitch, ukie, Varin, kentuckyliz, candygirl, Lunarmoth, fourniern, VincentZandri, LUW, Brian Cowen, RStrong, NicoleIreland02, David Elder, megan van eyck, Rin, darrenriddle, StephenZimmer, amandamcneil, oklizn and dannyboystories.*_

_*And special Happy Day to Leslie (and her DIL Jocelyn)*_

On this Day:
963 - The imperial army proclaims Nicephorus Phocas Emperor of the Romans on the plains outside Cappadocian Caesarea.
1777 - Vermont becomes the first American territory to abolish slavery. 
1839 - Twenty miles off the coast of Cuba, 53 rebelling African slaves led by Joseph Cinqué take over the slave ship Amistad. 
1881 - Charles J. Guiteau shoots and fatally wounds U.S. President James Garfield
1900 - The first Zeppelin flight takes place on Lake Constance near Friedrichshafen, Germany.








1937 - Amelia Earhart and navigator Fred Noonan are last heard from over the Pacific Ocean while attempting to make the first equatorial round-the-world flight.
1962 - The first Wal-Mart store opens for business in Rogers, Arkansas. 
1964 - U.S. President Lyndon B. Johnson signs the Civil Rights Act of 1964

Also born today:
1492 - Elizabeth Tudor, 1877 - Hermann Hesse, 1904 - René Lacoste, 1908 - Thurgood Marshall, 1925 - Medgar Evers, 1925 - Patrice Lumumba, 1927 - Brock Peters, 1929 - Imelda Marcos, 1932 - Dave Thomas, 1937 - Richard Petty, 1939 - John H. Sununu, 1942 - Vicente Fox, 1947 - Larry David, 1956 - Jerry Hall, 1970 - Yancy Butler and 1986 - Lindsay Lohan.


----------



## geoffthomas

For Wednesday, July 3 is the 184th day of the year. There are 181 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*davebaxter, Missionary Mama, BrooklynMorris, ohannamartin, tracy06, GFelIsSa824, Aynoit Ashor, frankeee00, jasonh601, jameston48, kpen, Torpedo4, joeymanley and Dawnchapel.*_

On this day:
1608 - Québec City is founded by Samuel de Champlain.








1863 - U.S. Civil War: The final day of the Battle of Gettysburg culminates with Pickett's Charge.
1884 - Dow Jones and Company publishes its first stock average.
1890 - Idaho is admitted as the 43rd U.S. state.
2006 - Asteroid 2004 XP14 flies within 432,308 kilometres (268,624 mi) of Earth.

Also born today:
1738 - John Singleton Copley, 1878 - George M. Cohan, 1883 - Franz Kafka, 1906 - George Sanders, 1913 - Dorothy Kilgallen, 1930 - Pete Fountain, 1947 - Dave Barry, 1947 - Betty Buckley, 1956 - Montel Williams and 1962 - Tom Cruise.


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Fourth of July - Independence Day.

Thursday, July 4 is the 185th day of the year. There are 180 days remaining until the end of the year. The Aphelion, the point in the year when the Earth is farthest from the Sun, occurs around this date.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Happy Birthday to Neversleepsawink, cjpatrick, arachel001, thomzdty, howard001, dutcd101, humanoid, annehd85, PriscillaSarwan, alice809, katy32, KrisRivers, moeegal, John M. Dow, Sharon Lea Ford, summerdaniels71, Miss Laura, mjomary, acellis, Spirit Flame, JenniferRenee, JoHarris0n, gtdidea and tuanho444.*_

On this day:
1054 - A supernova is observed by the Chinese, the Arabs and possibly Amerindians near the star Tauri. For several months it remains bright enough to be seen during the day. Its remnants form the Crab Nebula.
1776 - American Revolution: the United States Declaration of Independence is adopted by the Second Continental Congress








1817 - At Rome, New York, United States, construction on the Erie Canal begins.
1862 - Lewis Carroll tells Alice Liddell a story that would grow into Alice's Adventures in Wonderland and its sequels.
1865 - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland is published.
1939 - Lou Gehrig, recently diagnosed with Amyotrophic lateral sclerosis, tells a crowd at Yankee Stadium that he considers himself "The luckiest man on the face of the earth" as he announces his retirement from major league baseball.
1997 - NASA's Pathfinder space probe lands on the surface of Mars.

Also born today:
1804 - Nathaniel Hawthorne, 1816 - Hiram Walker, 1826 - Stephen Foster, 1872 - Calvin Coolidge, 1882 - Louis B. Mayer, 1883 - Rube Goldberg, 1911 - Mitch Miller, 1918 - Ann Landers, 1918 - Abigail Van Buren, 1924 - Eva Marie Saint, 1927 - Gina Lollobrigida and 1927 - Neil Simon.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, July 5 is the 186th day of the year. There are 179 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*nancygrace, alprojam, minaren, p010ne, Stephen Prata, sh4rgon39, JETaylor, MelodyJane, jamejane090, jroseallister, thomaskcarpenter, ramsony and darkfey.*_

On this day:
1687 - Isaac Newton publishes Philosophiæ Naturalis Principia Mathematica.
1865 - The Salvation Army is founded in the East End of London, England.
1937 - Spam, the luncheon meat, is introduced into the market by the Hormel Foods Corporation.








1946 - The bikini is re-introduced in Paris, France (it was a Roman invention).

Also born today:
1547 - Garzia de' Medici, 1801 - David Farragut, 1810 - P.T. Barnum, 1853 - Cecil Rhodes, 1902 - Henry Cabot Lodge, Jr., 1904 - Milburn Stone, 1928 - Warren Oates,1936 - Shirley Knight, 1950 - Huey Lewis, 1963 - Edie Falco and 1996 - Dolly the Sheep, the first cloned mammal.

And an image from Intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, July 6 is the 187th day of the year. There are 178 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*tedsan, Lcky24, PaulGuy, AlexJouJou, mikkierestle, ericbt, joeybuckner, myaffordablefur, zeharper, Marie S, jennyt82, Kenya D. Williamson, rosa_stafford, Jason Eric Pryor and Riis Marshall.*_

On this day:
1189 - Richard I "the Lionheart" is crowned King of England. 
1483 - Richard III is crowned King of England. 
1885 - Louis Pasteur successfully tests his vaccine against rabies.
1933 - The first Major League Baseball All-Star Game is played in Chicago's Comiskey Park. 








1957 - John Lennon meets Paul McCartney at a fete in Woolton.

Also born today:
1747 - John Paul Jones, 1796 - Tsar Nicholas I, 1832 - Maximilian I of Mexico, 1921 - Nancy Reagan, 1925 - Merv Griffin, 1925 - Bill Haley, 1927 - Janet Leigh, 1927 - Pat Paulsen, 1931 - Della Reese, 1937 - Ned Beatty, 1946 - George W. Bush, 1946 - Fred Dryer and 1946 - Sylvester Stallone.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, July 7 is the 188th day of the year. There are 177 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Magpie, Randolphlalonde, Alle Meine Entchen, angelicaj, brndms2012, *_
and:
nikkiwrite80, janelle2009, jkmp2012, brthspply1, schmeitheart302, Elizagarn, ashily24pit, custom886, am4zing6al, hostingplan, JBerry_80, billbakus, Cryst85L, Andrea_c555, JWashington81, wdebsib7, sardeen453, Jennysun90, beaujewelry, jewelryvogue, ninjafly7, joetraff, lindanexs751, JarredDoueal1, GrYgR8989, CharlesWWW001, KEVad0012, rita_coleman19, hdevgilf, waynedobson101, SanDiegops, Alektrablue, jeremyaaron, JWashinton81, waremanagement, ackimmeyer, belindashort, stainleycook, JohneyKSampson, Kirby, Geneva, ranisharma, josefred, andyross1, Lynd0n, Mariah2010, Steven Janney, G0dwin, PacificPalisadesRealtor, Stafinflamink45, lisacarol, Crustociolipe, fawn34, mark68wel, ivanross, Nickson21, caley29, floraross, olivialuz, yeahsam51, daniel77, robertmith, Ariel2010 (2004), eedwinmwwatkins, deannguyen, Book Worm, dylandale, andersenshawna61, dmburnett, kylejohn, robertlinda, jaideeproy, almahill, Carlosluz, ericdavis, pauleastma, theresawglenn1, ernajames, Jackley2011 (2004), asterling98n3, powertri08, Brieana976, pkarric4vb, rickmay, arevdia, henrymills, Carrlly971, jjameskddotson, justindinos, lizhow, ryanmills, furniuk276 (2004), kingkong30, rosemorgan, lena0101 and cygnusprime, kathgray62, Rocky Leonard, raamatup, niahflame, Krystal Wade and Francis Bennett too.

On this day:
1456 - A retrial verdict acquits Joan of Arc of heresy 25 years after her death. 
1863 - United States begins its first military draft; exemptions cost $300.
1907 - Florenz Ziegfeld staged his first Follies on the roof of the New York Theater in New York City.
1928 - Sliced bread is sold for the first time by the Chillicothe Baking Company of Chillicothe, Missouri. It is described as "the greatest forward step in the baking industry since bread was wrapped".








1930 - Industrialist Henry J. Kaiser begins construction of the Boulder Dam (now known as Hoover Dam).
1990 - World wide web born when Tim Berners-Lee, a researcher at CERN, developed the HyperText Markup Language, which would later be called HTML.

Also born today:
1860 - Gustav Mahler, 1887 - Marc Chagall, 1899 - George Cukor, 1907 - Robert A. Heinlein, 1921 - Ezzard Charles, 1922 - Pierre Cardin, 1924 - Mary Ford, 1927 - Doc Severinsen, 1931 - David Eddings, 1940 - Ringo Starr, 1943 - Joel Siegel, 1949 - Shelley Duvall, 1959 - Billy Campbell, 1959 - Jessica Hahn, 1972 - Lisa Leslie and 1980 - Michelle Kwan.

and the image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, July 8 is the 189th day of the year. There are 176 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*blmnewday, ShoeBabeNY, andyadler, Tms45821, Willbur9, MichaelEdits, JL Bryan, PaulStirling82, AlexArmstrong82, Colin T Nelson and bltackett.*_

On this day:
1497 - Vasco da Gama sets sail on the first direct European voyage to India. 
1889 - The first issue of the Wall Street Journal is published.
1932 - The Dow Jones Industrial Average reaches its lowest level of the Great Depression, closing at 41.22. 
1947 - Reports are broadcast that a UFO crash landed in Roswell, New Mexico.









Also born today:
1839 - John D. Rockefeller, 1907 - George W. Romney, 1908 - NeFlson A. Rockefeller, 1914 - Billy Eckstine, 1918 - Craig Stevens, 1933 - Marty Feldman, 1935 - Steve Lawrence, 1944 - Jeffrey Tambor, 1949 - Wolfgang Puck, 1951 - Anjelica Huston, 1958 - Kevin Bacon, 1968 - Billy Crudup, 1970 - Beck and 1998 - Jaden Smith.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, July 9 is the 190th day of the year. There are 175 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Happy Birthday Greetings to Crebel and Intinst. Hope you have a great day, guys.

Happy Birthday to:
_*witchirsh, crca56, crebel, intinst, frazzm737, simfisher34, murmcd, jessica09 , Arthur Slade and JayBell.*_

On this day:
1540 - King Henry VIII of England annuls his marriage to his fourth wife, Anne of Cleves. 
1850 - U.S. President Zachary Taylor dies and Millard Fillmore becomes the 13th President of the United States.
1877 - The inaugural Wimbledon Championships opens.
1922 - Johnny Weissmuller swims the 100 meters freestyle in 58.6 seconds breaking the world swimming record and the 'minute barrier'. 
1947 - The engagement of Britain's Princess Elizabeth to Lt. Philip Mountbatten is announced. 
1962 - Andy Warhol's Campbell's Soup Cans exhibition opens at the Ferus Gallery in Los Angeles. 









Also born today:
1916 - Edward Heath, 1927 - Ed Ames, 1928 - Vince Edwards, 1929 - Lee Hazlewood, 1932 - Donald Rumsfeld, 1938 - Brian Dennehy, 1942 - Richard Roundtree, 1945 - Dean R. Koontz, 1947 - O.J. Simpson, 1952 - John Tesh, 1955 - Jimmy Smits, 1956 - Tom Hanks, 1957 - Kelly McGillis, 1964 - Courtney Love, 1971 - Marc Andreessen, 1976 - Fred Savage and 1982 - Ashly DelGrosso.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday Heather!

Wednesday, July 10 is the 191st day of the year. There are 174 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*ljloula, cohenspire, Lady Mahogany, kindlekitten, dahoover, booktrvler, linhy, kakdzikri1985, jeffjohns, mallroad247, j3nj0hn, philodice and AnnHaines79.*_

On this day:
138 - Emperor Hadrian dies after a heart failure at Baiae; he is buried at Rome in the Tomb of Hadrian beside his late wife, Vibia Sabina.
1212 - The most severe of several early fires of London burns most of the city to the ground.
1553 - Lady Jane Grey takes the throne of England.
1859 - Big Ben rings for the first time.
1890 - Wyoming is admitted as the 44th U.S. state.
1913 - Death Valley, California hits 134 °F (~56.7 °C), the highest temperature recorded in the United States.
1962 - Telstar, the world's first communications satellite, is launched into orbit.









Also born today:
1509 - John Calvin, 1871 - Marcel Proust, 1899 - John Gilbert, 1903 - John Wyndham, 1917 - Don Herbert(better known as Mr. Wizard), 1920 - David Brinkley, 1921 - Jake LaMotta, 1921 - Eunice Kennedy Shriver, 1923 - Earl Hamner Jr., 1926 - Fred Gwynne, 1931 - Nick Adams, 1943 - Arthur Ashe, 1946 - Sue Lyon, 1947 - Arlo Guthrie and 1980 - Jessica Simpson.

and an image from intinst:
Happy Birthday!


----------



## crebel

Thanks, Geoff!  

Happy Birthday Heather!!


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, July 11 is the 192nd day of the year. There are 173 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*kindlegurl, tachydactyl, buckscountypub, verab123, deniseacree234, gjsx51, DanBrown, 21tiger, pauljeday, maineavalanche and Ola Olsson.*_

On this day:
1796 - The United States takes possession of Detroit from Great Britain under terms of the Jay Treaty.
1804 - Vice President of the United States Aaron Burr mortally wounds former Secretary of the Treasury Alexander Hamilton in a duel.
1859 - Westminster's Big Ben rang for the first time in London.








1859 - A Tale of Two Cities by Charles Dickens is published.
1914 - Babe Ruth makes his debut in Major league baseball.
1922 - The Hollywood Bowl opens.








1947 - The Exodus 1947 heads to Palestine from France.
1960 - To Kill a Mockingbird by Harper Lee is first published.

Also born today:
1274 - Robert the Bruce, 1767 - John Quincy Adams, 1892 - Thomas Mitchell, 1899 - E. B. White, 1913 - Cordwainer Smith, 1920 - Yul Brynner, 1931 - Tab Hunter, 1949 - Liona Boyd, 1950 - Bonnie Pointer, 1956 - Sela Ward, 1959 - Richie Sambora and 1963 - Lisa Rinna.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, July 12 is the 193rd day of the year. There are 172 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Anatomylady, SpearsII, 2cc, amanda_hocking, wellharbor35, p261i9k4, dreimiller, fchin22, alexazarate, reverselife02, bcrtj457, .jime, PegasusOpera, tamara11, maxviral2010, andria143, oliversanders, april182, mary182, Violet Yates, harold1261, haroldmcman, anastacia86, HarryDwight58, HollyannDodd, Henry Hallan, TellestAuthor, ettieg, Brooks and jruschme.*_

On this day:
1543 - King Henry VIII of England marries his sixth and last wife, Catherine Parr.








1562 - Fray Diego de Landa, acting Bishop of Yucatan, burns the sacred books of the Maya. 
1862 - The Medal of Honor is authorized by the United States Congress. 
1962 - The Rolling Stones perform their first ever concert, at the Marquee Club in London.

Also born today:
1730 - Josiah Wedgwood, 1817 - Henry David Thoreau, 1854 - George Eastman, 1864 - George Washington Carver, 1886 - Jean Hersholt, 1895 - Buckminster Fuller, 1895 - Oscar Hammerstein II, 1908 - Milton Berle, 1917 - Andrew Wyeth, 1925 - Roger Smith, 1934 - Van Cliburn, 1937 - Bill Cosby, 1943 - Christine McVie, 1948 - Richard Simmons, 1948 - Jay Thomas, 1951 - Cheryl Ladd, 1956 - Sandi Patty and 1971 - Kristi Yamaguchi.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, July 13 is the 194th day of the year. There are 171 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Figment, Kinderella, Aravis60, NewZedOrder, depetey, kawfee67, HealthLeads, WordProviders, LaurenHidden, Jim Krieger, FullOfSquares and PaperCPR.*_

On this day:
1573 - Eighty Years' War: the Siege of Haarlem ends after seven months.
1793 - Journalist and French revolutionary Jean-Paul Marat is assassinated in his bathtub by Charlotte Corday, a member of the opposing political faction.
1863 - New York City draft riots: in New York, New York, opponents of conscription begin three days of rioting which will be later regarded as the worst in United States history.
1923 - The Hollywood Sign is officially dedicated in the hills above Hollywood, Los Angeles.








1985 - The Live Aid benefit concert takes place in London and Philadelphia.

Also born today:
100 BC - Julius Caesar, 1864 - John Jacob Astor IV, 1913 - Dave Garroway, 1928 - Bob Crane, 1935 - Jack Kemp, 1940 - Patrick Stewart, 1942 - Harrison Ford, 1946 - Cheech Marin, 1948 - Tony Kornheiser, 1954 - Louise Mandrell, 1956 - Michael Spinks and 1957 - Cameron Crowe.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Bastille Day!

Sunday, July 14 is the 195th day of the year. There are 170 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*thejackylking #884, OhioKat, jackson9071, airmbul, Mike017, leazger, leawells23, Fire01, BookBeast, oldsmokey1940, peterbob, R. H. Watson, spiritualtramp, encinitasmortgage, Grant Stone, morriganaoife, HLWampler, Desmond X. Torres, NicoleY and mjdonovan.*_

On this day:
1223 - Louis VIII becomes King of France upon the death of his father, Philip II of France.
1771 - Foundation of the Mission San Antonio de Padua in modern California by the Franciscan friar Junípero Serra.








1789 - French Revolution: citizens of Paris storm the Bastille and free seven prisoners.
1881 - Billy the Kid is shot and killed by Pat Garrett outside Fort Sumner.
1900 - Armies of the Eight-Nation Alliance capture Tientsin during the Boxer Rebellion.
1992 - 386BSD is released by Lynne Jolitz and William Jolitz beginning the Open Source Operating System Revolution. Linus Torvalds releases his Linux soon afterwards.

Also born today:
1903 - Irving Stone, 1910 - William Hanna, 1911 - Terry-Thomas, 1912 - Woody Guthrie, 1913 - Gerald Ford, 1918 - Ingmar Bergman, 1926 - Harry Dean Stanton, 1930 - Polly Bergen, 1932 - Roosevelt Grier, 1961 - Jackie Earle Haley and 1966 - Matthew Fox.

and this image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, July 15 is the 198th day of the year. There are 169 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Danariel, jazzi, Dan, Dimitri777, AlexLI-76, kathmller, shanewatson1, ShresthaMan jhendereson, rubininfield, John Hines Jr, GeorginA824, williegeraci20, khutler, SHollinghead, WriterLad and authorbethanydaniel.*_

On this day:
1099 - First Crusade: Christian soldiers take the Church of the Holy Sepulchre in Jerusalem after the final assault of a difficult siege.
1799 - The Rosetta Stone is found in the Egyptian village of Rosetta by French Captain Pierre-François Bouchard.








1870 - Reconstruction era of the United States: Georgia becomes the last of the former Confederate states to be readmitted to the Union.
1916 - In Seattle, Washington, William Boeing and George Conrad Westervelt incorporate Pacific Aero Products (later renamed Boeing).
1959 - The steel strike of 1959 begins, leading to significant importation of foreign steel for the first time in United States history.
2003 - AOL Time Warner disbands Netscape Communications Corporation. The Mozilla Foundation is established on the same day.

Also born today:
1606 - Rembrandt, 1779 - Clement Clarke Moore, 1925 - Philip Carey, 1938 - Barry Goldwater Jr., 1939 - Patrick Wayne, 1946 - Linda Ronstadt, 1952 - Terry O'Quinn, 1961 - Forest Whitaker, 1963 - Brigitte Nielsen and 1973 - Brian Austin Green.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, July 16 is the 197th day of the year. There are 168 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*RhondaRN, estherlane16, Amiedoll, Fred001, mine, paige823a, Chris71, Steven R. Drennon, jodiroberts821, VanHellsing, Jason Kristopher, cassiejr, SuzieHunt, onlyminordetails and marywallace.*_

On This Day:
622 - The beginning of the Islamic calendar.
1377 - Coronation of Richard II of England.
1769 - Father Junipero Serra founds California's first mission, Mission San Diego de Alcalá. It evolves into the city of San Diego.








1941 - Joe DiMaggio hits safely for the 56th consecutive game, a streak that still stands as a MLB record.
1945 - Manhattan Project: the Atomic Age begins when the United States successfully detonates a plutonium-based test nuclear weapon at the Trinity site near Alamogordo, New Mexico.








1951 - The Catcher in the Rye by J.D. Salinger is published for the first time by Little, Brown and Company.
1999 - John F. Kennedy, Jr., piloting a Piper aircraft, dies when his plane crashes into the Atlantic Ocean.

Also Born Today:
1723 - Joshua Reynolds, 1888 - Shoeless Joe Jackson, 1907 - Orville Redenbacher, 1907 - Barbara Stanwyck, 1911 - Ginger Rogers, 1924 - Bess Myerson, 1928 - Robert Sheckley, 1958 - Michael Flatley, 1963 - Phoebe Cates, 1967 - Will Ferrell and 1971 - Corey Feldman.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, July 17 is the 198th day of the year. There are 167 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Happy Birthday wishes to one of the favorite KB authors, Michael R. Hicks.

Happy Birthday to:
_*krissynae, janita, PCBsmith, posporo, rhodz22, Gingy, Jdswifey, greging1, vanwade2, blurbshop.com, pureheavenduh, jeanne29, Lady TL Jennings, C.P.D.Harris and StynaLane.*_

On this day:
1203 - The Fourth Crusade captures Constantinople by assault.
1762 - Catherine II becomes tsar of Russia upon the murder of Peter III of Russia.
1918 - Cheka, on the orders of the Bolshevik Party, murders Tsar Nicholas II of Russia and his immediate family and retainers.
1955 - Disneyland televises its grand opening in Anaheim, California.








1997 - The F.W. Woolworth Company closes after 117 years in business.

Also born today:
1763 - John Jacob Astor, 1889 - Erle Stanley Gardner, 1899 - James Cagney, 1912 - Art Linkletter, 1917 - Phyllis Diller, 1917 - Lou Boudreau, 1935 - Diahann Carroll, 1935 - Donald Sutherland, 1951 - Lucie Arnaz, 1952 - David Hasselhoff, 1954 - Angela Merkel and 1973 - Tony Dovolani.

and an image from intinst:
Happy Birthday All!


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, July 18 is the 199th day of the year. There are 166 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*bg816am, OwlEyez, monkeykong, grinder51a, Southernbelle07, skullearphones87, cheriedesues, rclarke6, Marg and Gayle Miller.*_

On this day:
1870 - The First Vatican Council decrees the dogma of papal infallibility.
1925 - Adolf Hitler publishes his personal manifesto Mein Kampf.
1966 - Human spaceflight: Gemini 10 is launched from Cape Kennedy on a 70-hour mission that includes docking with an orbiting Agena target vehicle.








1968 - The Intel Corporation is founded in Santa Clara, California
1976 - Nadia Comăneci became the first person in Olympic Games history to score a perfect 10 in gymnastics at the 1976 Summer Olympics.

Also born today:
1811 - William Makepeace Thackeray, 1903 - Chill Wills, 1906 - S. I. Hayakawa, 1909 - Andrei Gromyko, 1909 - Harriet Nelson, 1911 - Hume Cronyn, 1913 - Red Skelton, 1918 - Nelson Mandela, 1921 - John Glenn, 1929 - Dick Button, 1940 - James Brolin, 1940 - Joe Torre, 1954 - Ricky Skaggs, 1967 - Vin Diesel, 1971 - Penny Hardaway and 1980 - Kristen Bell.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, July 19 is the 200th day of the year. There are 165 days remaining until the end of the year.

Not only is it the birthday of one of my favorite people: Susan, but it is also the birthday of Leslie's daughter Hannah.

Happy Birthday to:
_*noblesrus, Mom2AshEmBella, Denny Swartzlander, craigarnoff123, donnaleecomer, warlocked123, sharla734thompson, 4dprefect, willsmurrey, zazzlez, Alicia P, olivierchua, Ryan Paige, dggass, Tina Boscha, Writer, Rachel D'aigle, thedavebright and Susan in VA!*_

On this day:
1553 - Lady Jane Grey is replaced by Mary I of England as Queen of England after only nine days of reign.
1692 - Salem Witch Trials: five women are hanged for witchcraft in Salem, Massachusetts.
1848 - A two-day Women's Rights Convention opens in Seneca Falls, New York; there the "Bloomers" are introduced.








1879 - Doc Holliday kills for the first time after a man shoots up his New Mexico saloon.
1963 - Joe Walker flies a North American X-15 to a record altitude of 106,010 metres (347,800 feet) on X-15 Flight 90.

Also born today:
1814 - Samuel Colt, 1834 - Edgar Degas, 1860 - Lizzie Borden, 1865 - Charles Horace Mayo, 1896 - A. J. Cronin, 1922 - George McGovern, 1924 - Pat Hingle, 1941 - Vikki Carr and 1962 - Anthony Edwards.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, July 20 is the 201st day of the year. There are 164 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to David McAfee.

Happy Birthday to:
_*hookedonkindle, domferrodz, David McAfee, ashleygow, Mobydickulous, Nick Holland - author, ayami, MarkJeffrey, asanand13, TiffanyLovering, BrianPBorcky, tahliaN, Tiffany01, drewpepin and Yves Gorat Stommel.*_

On this day:
1881 - Sioux Chief Sitting Bull leads the last of his people in surrender to United States troops at Fort Buford, North Dakota.
1903 - Ford Motor Company ships its first car.
1928 - The government of Hungary issues a decree ordering Gypsies to end their nomadic ways, settle permanently in one place, and subject themselves to the same laws and taxes as other Hungarians.
1968 - Special Olympics founded.
1969 - Apollo 11 successfully lands on the Moon at 20:17 UTC on July 20.








1973 - Bruce Lee died.
1976 - Hank Aaron hits his 755th home run, the final home run of his career.

Also born today:
356 BCE - Alexander the Great, 1304 - Francesco Petrarch, 1822 - Gregor Mendel, 1919 - Sir Edmund Hillary, 1933 - Cormac McCarthy, 1936 - Barbara Mikulski, 1938 - Dame Diana Rigg, 1938 - Natalie Wood, 1945 - Kim Carnes, 1947 - Carlos Santana, 1958 - Billy Mays, 1973 - Omar Epps, 1980 - Gisele Bündchen and 1988 - Julianne Hough.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## Annalog

Happy birthday, telracs!


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, July 21 is the 202nd day of the year. There are 163 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special birthday wishes to pidgeon92 and telracs.

Happy Birthday to:
_*KrisS, wilsondm2, angeljnes, OH! SARA, cbaird, Chris B, ruse, lettiebar21, Tony James Slater, Bill44, MsTee, Skyler West, SteveGobin, RandyGomes, Luca Lollino, denisejaden, pidgeon92 and scarlet (telracs).*_

On this day:
356 BC - Herostratus sets fire to the Temple of Artemis in Ephesus, one of the Seven Wonders of the World.
1865 - In the market square of Springfield, Missouri, Wild Bill Hickok shoots and kills Davis Tutt, regarded as the first western showdown.
1925 - Scopes Trial: In Dayton, Tennessee, high school biology teacher John T. Scopes is found guilty of teaching evolution in class and fined $100.
1969 - Neil Armstrong and Edwin "Buzz" Aldrin become the first men to walk on the Moon, during the Apollo 11 mission.
1970 - After 11 years of construction, the Aswan High Dam in Egypt is completed.








1997 - The fully restored USS Constitution (aka Old Ironsides) celebrates her 200th birthday by setting sail for the first time in 116 years.
2007 - Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows, the seventh and final book in the 'Harry Potter' book series, was released. It had been the most awaited book of the generation.

Also born today:
1899 - Ernest Hemingway, 1911 - Marshall McLuhan, 1920 - Isaac Stern, 1924 - Don Knotts, 1926 - Norman Jewison, 1938 - Janet Reno, 1939 - John Negroponte, 1948 - Cat Stevens, 1948 - Garry Trudeau, 1951 - Robin Williams, 1957 - Jon Lovitz, 1968 - Brandi Chastain and 1989 - Chelsie Hightower.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Happy Birthday TELRACS










(.......but you will always be SCARLET to me !)


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, July 22 is the 203rd day of the year. There are 162 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*jimp1947, JimC1946, 1MitchRibak, DannieGirl22, celinapeters15, walterhays02, !Limesat, ninacole173, paulbrun86, pamwilson025, Mooncat, DaveW, erniegarner, superbuzz, rlbaK000, CocoaDragonfly, AzureHorizon and Karl Jones.*_

On this day:
1587 - A second group of English settlers arrives on Roanoke Island off North Carolina to re-establish the deserted colony.
1894 - The first ever motor race is held in France between the cities of Paris and Rouen. The fastest finisher was the Comte Jules-Albert de Dion, but The 'official' victory was awarded to Georges Lemaître driving his 3 hp petrol engined Peugeot.








1933 - Wiley Post becomes the first person to fly solo around the world
1934 - Outside Chicago's Biograph Theater, "Public Enemy No. 1" John Dillinger is mortally wounded by FBI agents.

Also born today:
1849 - Emma Lazarus, 1890 - Rose Fitzgerald Kennedy, 1898 - Stephen Vincent Benét, 1908 - Amy Vanderbilt, 1923 - Bob Dole, 1928 - Orson Bean, 1932 - Oscar De la Renta, 1936 - Tom Robbins, 1939 - Terence Stamp, 1940 - Alex Trebek, 1943 - Bobby Sherman, 1946 - Danny Glover, 1950 - S. E. Hinton, 1955 - Willem Dafoe, 1964 - David Spade and 1992 - Selena Gomez.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## HappyGuy

Well, I guess happy birthday to the new Prince of Cambridge.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, July 23 is the 204th day of the year. There are 161 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*JenRichard, jeffthomas, mrs_lecavalier, KarenAtkinson, peterratcliffe, DanaV, minerva23, astero23, colegreen, edwinkramer and colegreen.*_

On this day:
1903 - The Ford Motor Company sells its first car.
1952 - General Muhammad Naguib leads the Free Officers Movement (formed by Gamal Abdel Nasser, the real power behind the coup) in overthrowing King Farouk of Egypt.
1962 - Telstar relays the first publicly transmitted, live trans-Atlantic television program, featuring Walter Cronkite.
1986 - In London, Prince Andrew, Duke of York marries Sarah Ferguson at Westminster Abbey.









Also born today:
1885 - Georges V. Matchabelli, 1888 - Raymond Chandler, 1892 - Haile Selassie, 1894 - Arthur Treacher, 1914 - Virgil Finlay, 1918 - Pee Wee Reese, 1936 - Don Drysdale, 1938 - Ronny Cox, 1940 - Don Imus, 1947 - Gardner Dozois, 1961 - Woody Harrelson, 1962 - Eriq La Salle, 1965 - Slash, 1967 - Philip Seymour Hoffman, 1970 - Charisma Carpenter, 1973 - Monica Lewinsky, 1974 - Maurice Greene and 1989 - Daniel Radcliffe.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, July 24 is the 205th day of the year. There are 160 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to :
_*
KCFoggin, Reyn, adultvacations, gregwilson, georgesmith354, robinjackson499, blessy11, CassidyTurner, jgauza, utok69, VictorArnette, soksok1, lebron31, zoren06, slarkzero, rodperry06, donald06, cleveland123, Landers24, calmriver, paulmccarthy, ramon24S, joshuacorin, TessM, sophia76, sahrenos and AgnesWebb.*_

On this day:
1567 - Mary, Queen of Scots, is forced to abdicate and replaced by her 1-year-old son James VI.
1823 - Slavery is abolished in Chile.
1901 - O. Henry is released from prison in Austin, Texas after serving three years for embezzlement from a bank.








2005 - Lance Armstrong wins his seventh consecutive Tour de France.

Also born today:
1783 - Simón Bolívar, 1802 - Alexandre Dumas, père, 1878 - Lord Dunsany, 1897 - Amelia Earhart, 1900 - Zelda Fitzgerald, 1936 - Ruth Buzzi, 1942 - Chris Sarandon, 1951 - Lynda Carter, 1957 - Pam Tillis, 1963 - Karl Malone, 1964 - Barry Bonds, 1968 - Kristin Chenoweth, 1969 - Jennifer Lopez and 1982 - Anna Paquin.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, July 25 is the 206th day of the year. There are 159 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*BarryJ, janlyndon09, gwnmuffe, JHON0000, wmcfer17, VonShrapnel, Chuck Heintzelman, J. Cooper, bohol84, blemmet and Chashton.*_

On this day:
306 - Constantine I is proclaimed Roman emperor by his troops.








1547 - Henry II of France is crowned.
1797 - Horatio Nelson loses more than 300 men and his right arm during the failed conquest attempt of Tenerife (Spain).
1868 - Wyoming becomes a United States territory.
1946 - At Club 500 in Atlantic City, New Jersey, Dean Martin and Jerry Lewis stage their first show as a comedy team.
1965 - Bob Dylan goes electric as he plugs in at the Newport Folk Festival, signaling a major change in folk and rock music.

Also born today:
1894 - Walter Brennan, 1914 - Woody Strode, 1923 - Estelle Getty, 1954 - Walter Payton and 1967 - Matt LeBlanc.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, July 26 is the 207th day of the year. There are 157 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_* Pauline, Catherine M. Wilson, chari3ce, TJ Perkins, JudyRicks, YellaCourt, brimus, Georgina, jenbantilan04, MillyS, elizabeth24, therese25, althea73, Ann Chambers, reno0592, bama0101, Michael Kent, grefuture, Psyche27, WriteJoMichaels and Serena Grey.*_

On this day:
920 - Rout of an alliance of Christian troops from Navarre and Léon against the Muslims at Pamplona.
1469 - Wars of the Roses: the Battle of Edgecote Moor, pitting the forces of Richard Neville, 16th Earl of Warwick against those of Edward IV of England, takes place.
1788 - New York ratifies the United States Constitution and becomes the 11th state of the United States.
1891 - France annexes Tahiti.








1945 - The Potsdam Declaration is signed in Potsdam, Germany.
1951 - Walt Disney's 13th animated film, Alice in Wonderland, premieres in London, England, United Kingdom.

Also born today:
1856 - George Bernard Shaw, 1875 - Carl Jung, 1894 - Aldous Huxley, 1895 - Gracie Allen, 1909 - Vivian Vance, 1922 - Blake Edwards, 1922 - Jason Robards, 1923 - Jan Berenstain, 1923 - Hoyt Wilhelm, 1928 - Stanley Kubrick, 1943 - Mick Jagger, 1945 - Helen Mirren, 1956 - Dorothy Hamill, 1959 - Kevin Spacey, 1964 - Sandra Bullock and 1973 - Kate Beckinsale.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, July 27 is the 208th day of the year. There are 157 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*kwajkat, JetJammer, Dazark, lacemad, EricaJennings, raymondgoolsby, vera321, leah101, sesmith, njeggels, brendajcarlton, Stephanie Jackson, Lissa Bryan and Sparrowhawks*_

On this day:
1789 - The first U.S. federal government agency, the Department of Foreign Affairs, is established (it will be renamed Department of State).
1794 - French Revolution: Maximilien Robespierre is arrested after encouraging the execution of more than 17,000 "enemies of the Revolution".
1921 - Researchers at the University of Toronto led by biochemist Frederick Banting announce the discovery of the hormone insulin.
1995 - The Korean War Veterans Memorial is dedicated in Washington, D.C..









Also born today:
1824 - Alexandre Dumas, 1905 - Leo Durocher, 1916 - Keenan Wynn, 1922 - Norman Lear, 1931 - Jerry Van ****, 1944 - Bobbie Gentry, 1948 - Peggy Fleming, 1949 - Maureen McGovern and 1975 - Alex Rodriguez.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, July 28 is the 209th day of the year. There are 156 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Happy Birthday to disney_mommy, dexrice, hector01, Lizz, Stryker, kyla1001, CynthiaGraham, bennettmunoz, songsurgeonver3, carmineglenn, emsr18, jacky08, Perfume623, Fiat Lux Gratis, readingallthetime, Ethiriel, Dylan Hayes, stevejrichards and Talen Morgan.*_

On this day:
1540 - Thomas Cromwell is executed at the order of Henry VIII of England on charges of treason.
1540 - Henry marries his fifth wife, Catherine Howard, on the same day.
1794 - Maximilien Robespierre and Louis Antoine de Saint-Just are executed by guillotine in Paris, France during the French Revolution.
1935 - First flight of the Boeing B-17 Flying Fortress.








1973 - 600,000 people attend a rock festival at the Watkins Glen International Raceway.
1996 - The remains of a prehistoric man are discovered near Kennewick, Washington.

Also born today:
1866 - Beatrix Potter, 1901 - Rudy Vallee, 1907 - Earl Tupper, 1929 - Jacqueline Kennedy Onassis, 1943 - Bill Bradley, 1948 - Sally Struthers, 1964 - Lori Loughlin and 1972 - Elizabeth Berkley.

and an image from intinst:
Don't forget, take time to smell (and/or eat) the flowers today!


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, July 29 is the 210th day of the year. There are 155 days remaining until the end of the year.

*Special Birthday wishses to julieannfelicity*

Happy Birthday to:
_*Luckymomx4, kellyabell, Pea, karinam78, Movingreviews, julieannfelicity, Evil Avatar, LilBigBug, Rhonda2010, Holly A Hook, geyany123, meme123, raschatz, T.S. Welti, katucker, EvieAsher, Ciuri Di Badia and TechnoHippy.*_

On this day:
1588 - English naval forces under the command of Lord Charles Howard and Sir Francis Drake defeat the Spanish Armada.
1836 - Inauguration of the Arc de Triomphe in Paris.








1957 - The International Atomic Energy Agency is established.
1981 - A worldwide television audience of over 700 million people watch the wedding of Charles, Prince of Wales, and Lady Diana Spencer

Also born today:
1805 - Alexis de Tocqueville, 1869 - Booth Tarkington, 1885 - Theda Bara, 1892 - William Powell, 1905 - Clara Bow, 1905 - Dag Hammarskjöld, 1907 - Melvin Belli, 1924 - Robert Horton, 1936 - Elizabeth Dole, 1938 - Peter Jennings, 1953 - Ken Burns, 1966 - Martina McBride and 1972 - Wil Wheaton.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, July 30 is the 211th day of the year. There are 154 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*ShadowKatmandu, moegammad, christopherlogan84, DmslinaDrtyDrss, Suenammi, KristieCook, rediner01, Coushatta and JGL101.*_

On this day:
762 - Baghdad is founded by caliph Al-Mansur.
1619 - In Jamestown, Virginia, the first representative assembly in the Americas, the House of Burgesses, convenes for the first time.








1733 - The first Masonic Grand Lodge in the future United States is constituted in Massachusetts.
1930 - In Montevideo, Uruguay wins the first Football World Cup.
1975 - Jimmy Hoffa disappears from the parking lot of the Machus Red Fox restaurant in Bloomfield Hills, Michigan
2003 - In Mexico, the last 'old style' Volkswagen Beetle rolls off the assembly line.

Also born today:
1818 - Emily Brontë, 1863 - Henry Ford, 1890 - Casey Stengel, 1929 - Sid Krofft, 1933 - Edd Byrnes, 1934 - Bud Selig, 1936 - Buddy Guy, 1940 - Sir Clive Sinclair, 1941 - Paul Anka, 1947 - Arnold Schwarzenegger, 1954 - Ken Olin, 1956 - Delta Burke, 1961 - Laurence Fishburne, 1963 - Lisa Kudrow, 1964 - Vivica A. Fox, 1974 - Hilary Swank and 1977 - Jaime Pressly.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, July 31 is the 212th day of the year. There are 153 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Owlchica4259, menorah, Velvet Elvis, solstad, Gisaco, lockoutmonkey, ToolPackinMama, emorygreer, Trisha73179, Katharina, GaryLeoTam, Routhwick and Artemis Acorn.*_

On this day:
30 BC - Battle of Alexandria: Mark Antony achieves a minor victory over Octavian's forces, but most of his army subsequently deserts, leading to his suicide.
781 - The oldest recorded eruption of Mt. Fuji 








904 - Thessalonica falls to the Arabs, who destroy the city.
1492 - The Jews are expelled from Spain when the Alhambra Decree takes effect.
1930 - The radio mystery program The Shadow is aired for the first time.

Also born today:
1867 - Sebastian S. Kresge, 1911 - George Liberace, 1912 - Milton Friedman, 1919 - Curt Gowdy, 1939 - France Nuyen, 1951 - Evonne Goolagong, 1958 - Mark Cuban, 1962 - Wesley Snipes, and 1965 - J. K. Rowling (and Harry Potter).

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, August 1 is the 213th day of the year. There are 152 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Leseratte, 3boysnagirl, TravelingErika, rainaa, ashley01, tubaplyr_89, rittsi, averyjune, joodyanne, Daviliot, SWP, DavidCWaldron, joodyanne, TylerCoulson and Ash_Writes.*_

On this day:
30 BC - Octavian (later known as Augustus) enters Alexandria, Egypt, bringing it under the control of the Roman Republic.
1619 - First African slaves arrive in Jamestown, Virginia.
1831 - A new London Bridge opens.








1876 - Colorado is admitted as the 38th U.S. state.
1902 - The United States buys the rights to the Panama Canal from France.
1944 - Anne Frank makes the last entry in her diary.
1967 - Israel annexes East Jerusalem.

Also born today:
10 BC - Claudius, 1770 - William Clark, 1779 - Francis Scott Key, 1819 - Herman Melville, 1843 - Robert Todd Lincoln, 1901 - Pancho Villa, 1933 - Dom DeLuise, 1936 - Yves Saint Laurent, 1942 - Jerry Garcia and 1973 - Tempestt Bledsoe.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, August 2 is the 214th day of the year. There are 151 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
*cattusbabe, radiantmeg, mtcoco, Dawsburg, Lisztener, stacydan, cavaughan, martha570, freelantzer, tisa10, markbryan, Brian Work, Roger Knights, KaramelDior2, Katie Dozier, beatbox32, Edgewriter, Grand Canyon Donkey Tours, Katie Dozier, Peter Rex, beatbox32, Edgewriter, Scott_B, Bill Brauker, Littleebookrev and MalayaGH .*

On this day:
216 BC - The Carthaginian army lead by Hannibal defeats a numerically superior Roman army under command of consuls Lucius Aemilius Paullus and Gaius Terentius Varro.
1610 - Henry Hudson sails into what it is now known as Hudson Bay thinking he had made it through the Northwest Passage and reached the Pacific Ocean.
1790 - The first US Census is conducted.
1870 - Tower Subway, the world's first underground tube railway, opens in London.








1990 - Iraq invades Kuwait, eventually leading to the Gulf War.

Also born today:
1905 - Myrna Loy, 1915 - Gary Merrill, 1919 - Nehemiah Persoff, 1924 - James Baldwin, 1924 - Carroll O'Connor, 1932 - Peter O'Toole and 1964 - Mary-Louise Parker.

and an image from intinst:
Hope you have a Happy Birthday!
I'm still waiting for my invitation to your party.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, August 3 is the 215th day of the year. There are 150 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Nytngale, K L Romo, bethjessica, ScottSimpson, jeroentenberger, IUHoosier, mildred12, kosalagaf, doleymamosk, danmoroe13, Ashlynn_Monroe, Rob May, lpsimone and kindredK.*_

On this day:
1678 - Robert LaSalle builds the Le Griffon, the first known ship built on the Great Lakes.








1852 - First Boat Race between Yale and Harvard, the first American intercollegiate athletic event. Harvard won.
1923 - Calvin Coolidge is sworn in as the 30th President of the United States in the early morning following the death of Warren G. Harding the previous day.
1936 - Jesse Owens wins the 100 meter dash, defeating Ralph Metcalfe, at the Berlin Olympics.
1958 - The nuclear submarine USS Nautilus travels beneath the Arctic ice cap

Also born today:
1900 - Ernie Pyle, 1904 - Clifford D. Simak, 1905 - Dolores del Río, 1924 - Leon Uris, 1926 - Tony Bennett, 1940 - Martin Sheen, 1941 - Martha Stewart, 1951 - Jay North, 1977 - Tom Brady and 1979 - Evangeline Lilly.

and an image from intinst:
I started the party a little early, hope you don't mind


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, August 4 is the 216th day of the year. There are 149 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*shima, rihanna, HappyMomma, srkidd, MosesSiregarIII, Karen A. Wyle, Jack Wallen, Carol_Marlene, readermark, Kenny Soward, kareng04, Carol_Marlene, readermark, Kenny Soward and DWDavisRSL .*_

On this day:
70 - The destruction of the Second Temple in Jerusalem by the Romans.
1821 - Atkinson & Alexander publish the Saturday Evening Post for the first time as a weekly newspaper.
1892 - The parents of Lizzie Borden are found murdered in their Fall River, Massachusetts home.
1944 - a tip from a Dutch informer leads the Gestapo to a sealed-off area in an Amsterdam warehouse where they find Jewish diarist Anne Frank and her family.
1958 - The Billboard Hot 100 is founded.
1987 - The Federal Communications Commission rescinds the Fairness Doctrine which had required radio and television stations to present controversial issues "fairly".
2007 - NASA's Phoenix spaceship is launched.









Also born today:
1792 - Percy Bysshe Shelley, 1901 - Louis Armstrong, 1920 - Helen Thomas, 1949 - John Riggins, 1955 - Billy Bob Thornton, 1958.

and an image from intinst:
Hope you have a tasty and colorful day!


----------



## Kimberly Llewellyn

Happy belated birthday to my new niece, Bella, four days old. Would have posted sooner, but we've been a little busy since her arrival!


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, August 5 is the 217th day of the year. There are 148 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to Deb G and vwkitten.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Deb G, FeliciaThomas, pooka, 1970Jim, real142, babak51021, gb20, anneteak0808, larrsmith07, vwkitten, FeliciaThomas, tia21, NapMan, gelbert08, april31099, pyramidle, chasedwards, jonecena987, aldrin44pear, ralph143, davidB02, justinO143, Artemis Hunt, 
MelanieBonita and authorette.*_

On this day:
1305 - William Wallace, who led the Scottish resistance against England, is captured by the English near Glasgow and transported to London where he is put on trial and executed.
1620 - The Mayflower departs from Southampton, England on its first attempt to reach North America.








1861 - The United States Army abolishes flogging.
1882 - The Standard Oil of New Jersey is established.
1914 - In Cleveland, Ohio, the first electric traffic light is installed.

Also born today:
1850 - Guy de Maupassant, 1889 - Conrad Aiken, 1906 - John Huston, 1911 - Robert Taylor, 1930 - Neil Armstrong, 1946 - Loni Anderson, 1956 - Maureen McCormick, 1961 - Tawny Kitaen and 1962 - Patrick Ewing.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, August 6 is the 218th day of the year. There are 147 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*cindy86488, Kindle Convert, GrammieCheryl, Psyche, Franz, kathieshoop, FrnchDp, D.J. Morel, Dean M. Cole, Terry Tyler, cbudy85, rhiannonpaille, kchighley and Calpurnius.*_

On this day:
1284 - Italian city of Pisa is defeated in Battle of Meloria by Genoa, ruining its naval power.
1912 - The Bull Moose Party meets at the Chicago Coliseum.
1926 - Harry Houdini performs his greatest feat, spending 91 minutes underwater in a sealed tank before escaping.
1930 - Judge Joseph Force Crater steps into a taxi in New York and disappears.
1956 - After going bankrupt in 1955, the American broadcaster DuMont Television Network makes its final broadcast, a boxing match from St. Nicholas Arena.








1965 - US President Lyndon B. Johnson signs the Voting Rights Act of 1965 into law.

Also born today:
1809 - Alfred Lord Tennyson, 1881 - Leo Carrillo, 1881 - Louella Parsons, 1892 - Hoot Gibson, 1911 - Lucille Ball, 1917 - Robert Mitchum, 1922 - Sir Freddie Laker, 1928 - Andy Warhol, 1934 - Piers Anthony, 1950 - Dorian Harewood, 1951 - Catherine Hicks, 1970 - M. Night Shyamalan and 1972 - Geri Halliwell.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, August 7 is the 219th day of the year. There are 146 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Jamjar, Sandy Nathan, Annie, jhndnl2012, alainmiles, AreinnieMel, Kiko78HULL, alecstuart82, macentyre82, markhenry99, KevinBroad82, Heidicvlach, PetSat, KatHalstead, vekelly1, PetSat, and KatHalstead.*_

On this day:
322 BC - Battle of Crannon between Athens and Macedon.
1679 - The brigantine Le Griffon, commissioned by René Robert Cavelier, Sieur de La Salle, is towed to the south-eastern end of the Niagara River, to become the first ship to sail the upper Great Lakes of North America.
1782 - George Washington orders the creation of the Badge of Military Merit to honor soldiers wounded in battle. It is later renamed to the more poetic Purple Heart.
1947 - Thor Heyerdahl's balsa wood raft the Kon-Tiki, smashes into the reef at Raroia in the Tuamotu Islands after a 101-day, 7,000 kilometres (4,300 mi) journey across the Pacific Ocean in an attempt to prove that pre-historic peoples could have traveled from South America.








1964 - Prometheus, a bristlecone pine and the world's oldest (at least 4862 years old) tree, is cut down in Nevada.
1976 - Viking program: Viking 2 enters orbit around Mars.

Also born today: 
317 - Constantius II, Roman emperor, 1574 - Robert Dudley, styled Earl of Warwick, 1742 - Nathanael Greene, 1876 - Mata Hari, 1884 - Billie Burke, 1926 - Stan Freberg, 1942 - Garrison Keillor, 1944 - Robert Mueller (FBI), 1960 - David Duchovny, 1975 - Charlize Theron and 1987 - Sidney Crosby.

and an image from intinst:
Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, August 8 is the 220th day of the year. There are 145 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to daveconifer

Happy Birthday to:
_*jsadd, donnaq6203, daveconifer, Bernard88, jenniferwilde123, janine1610, EleanorMYERS, geramose, jorojera, benpadaplin, jamesroy, guitarlessonsbeginners, StanPage, williiamben, annekhan, mandyf, EvelMisc790, genesis20, avinabrin090, rayvn, jamesg20, AthenaREYNOLDS, verogkin, Leona1, movies3D, marinatensley, dentist123, carolw1, portraitphotos, Athena5457, cristina1, Nikkadle, candy14, photosok123, JeffRz567, Athena9375, ThomasH0311, mike879, cool12, faith28, Romeo Turner, pooltown, Aimee, godaken, chris.truscott, Peggy89, Oliveras, Athena21I, LyxLyn2020, Tania, MarthaEv123, luna019, RusFrans, clayton20101, lylyrose202, lxyjessica, hiyori89, bepawoy, spycamera123, jessica8085, gin789, dylanlew22, brandonb360, AirsoftG36Wil, ryanallee1, Caine, Bertina783, lian10203, sendfricks, cchristinasrricci, SujiaK964, braiandisuza, jamlewis08, alexdenis2b, lian3020, Brookie857, LeonaJeny88, lillian20101, Aaban, ollyalex09, gemi7tran, baksKknks3kah, laurenthermo, Airleas, justconch, hohJefah6N, Galoalore, Amiliya, davmarks3d, Xaviera, gryharnell, Ceire, CoreyWWilliams, georgelee, dihao, PhilippaJane, milay, 
ThisIsVickii, MicheleTallarita, Keith W. Lumley, debradoxer, morrisblue and briancpalmer.   * _

On this day:
1863 - American Civil War: following his defeat in the Battle of Gettysburg, General Robert E. Lee sends a letter of resignation to Confederate President Jefferson Davis (which is refused upon receipt).
1876 - Thomas Edison receives a patent for his mimeograph.
1929 - The German airship Graf Zeppelin begins a round-the-world flight.








1963 - Great Train Robbery: in England, a gang of 15 train robbers steal 2.6 million pounds in bank notes.
1990 - Iraq occupies Kuwait and the state is annexed to Iraq.

Also born today:
1605 - Cecilius Calvert, 2nd Baron Baltimore, 1879 - Emiliano Zapata, 1884 - Sara Teasdale, 1908 - Arthur Goldberg, 1910 - Sylvia Sidney, 1919 - Dino De Laurentiis, 1921 - Esther Williams, 1922 - Rory Calhoun, 1932 - Mel Tillis, 1937 - Dustin Hoffman, 1938 - Connie Stevens, 1949 - Keith Carradine, 1961 - The Edge, 1976 - Drew Lachey, 1981 - Roger Federer and 1988 - Princess Beatrice of York.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, August 9 is the 221st day of the year. There are 144 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Teresa, castertroy, rickjones50, miriamtorres, Curtiszarate, Praise2Him, arthritis, Cynthia Thomason, AprilCampbellJones, Louis Shalako, James Stone, FreeStandingWoodStoves, James Stone, Josh Law and Joe Ed W..*_

On this day:
48 BC - Julius Caesar defeats Pompey at Pharsalus and Pompey flees to Egypt.
1173 - Construction of the campanile of the cathedral of Pisa (now known as the Leaning Tower of Pisa) begins; it will take two centuries to complete.








1483 - Opening of the Sistine Chapel in Rome with the celebration of a Mass.
1854 - Henry David Thoreau published Walden.
1892 - Thomas Edison receives a patent for a two-way telegraph.
1930 - Betty Boop made her cartoon debut in Dizzy Dishes.
1936 - Jesse Owens wins his fourth gold medal becoming the first American to win four medals in one Olympiad.
1944 - The United States Forest Service releases posters featuring Smokey Bear for the first time.
1945 - Nagasaki is devastated when an atomic bomb is dropped by the United States. 
1965 - Singapore is expelled from Malaysia and becomes the first and only country to gain independence unwillingly.
1969 - Members of a cult led by Charles Manson brutally murder pregnant actress Sharon Tate and others.
1974 - Richard Nixon becomes the first President of the United States to resign from office.

Also born today:
1631 - John Dryden, 1754 - Pierre Charles L'Enfant, 1809 - William Barret Travis, 1927 - Marvin Minsky, 1927 - Robert Shaw, 1928 - Bob Cousy, 1942 - David Steinberg, 1943 - Ken Norton, 1944 - Sam Elliott, 1957 - Melanie Griffith, 1963 - Whitney Houston, 1967 - Deion Sanders and 1977 - Chamique Holdsclaw.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, August 10 is the 222nd day of the year. There are 143 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Scncartist, ScottBooks, dcarter1045, max1979, houndreader, DianneS., rosenbergd10, eliasfine, hagangeri927, jasonvanhee, Andrew111, Reuven55, Darrenches, jhnfox164, CarrieOlguin, Darin_Calhoun, mikep96, penseleit, lynnb, mikep96, penseleit, RainbowBunnyofDoom, C. A. White and Sueracs.*_

On this day: 
1519 - Ferdinand Magellan's five ships set sail from Seville to circumnavigate the globe.
1675 - The foundation stone of the Royal Greenwich Observatory in London is laid.
1793 - The Musée du Louvre is officially opened in Paris, France.








1821 - Missouri is admitted as the 24th U.S. state.
1948 - Candid Camera makes its television debut.
1954 - At Massena, New York, the groundbreaking ceremony for the Saint Lawrence Seaway is held.

Also born today: 
1814 - Henri Nestlé, 1874 - Herbert Hoover, 1897 - John W. Galbreath, 1913 - Noah Beery, Jr., 1928 - Jimmy Dean, 1928 - Eddie Fisher, 1940 - Bobby Hatfield, 1959 - Rosanna Arquette and 1960 - Antonio Banderas.

and an image from intinst:
*Happy Birthday!*


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, August 11 is the 224th day of the year. There are 142 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*capnfrank, rdenning, golfgps and FernandoMclure01.   * _

On this day:
1786 - Captain Francis Light establishes the British colony of Penang in Malaysia.
1929 - Babe Ruth becomes the first baseball player to hit 500 home runs in his career with a home run at League Park in Cleveland, Ohio.








1942 - Actress Hedy Lamarr and composer George Antheil receive a patent for a frequency hopping, spread spectrum communication system that later became the basis for modern technologies in wireless telephones and Wi-Fi.
1960 - Chad declares independence.
1972 - The last United States ground combat unit leaves South Vietnam.

Also born today:
1902 - Lloyd Nolan, 1921 - Alex Haley, 1925 - Mike Douglas, 1928 - Arlene Dahl, 1933 - Jerry Falwell, 1944 - Frederick W. Smith (founder of Fedex), 1950 - Steve Wozniak and 1953 - Hulk Hogan.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, August 12 is the 224th day of the year. There are 141 days remaining until the end of the year.
It is known as the "Glorious Twelfth" in the UK, as it marks the traditional start of the grouse shooting season.

Happy Birthday to:
_*CherylH, Brian8205, shoequeen, dustin04sep, puppyvarf21 Dakota01, smile28, Adriell, candy10, burke424, Cleo Wolfe, dbogiti, josie007, Bailey Bristol, angeleyez320, jmpreiss and brettjirvine.*_

On this day:
30 BC - Cleopatra commits suicide, allegedly by means of an asp bite.
1480 - Battle of Otranto: Ottoman troops behead 800 Christians for refusing to convert to Islam.
1851 - Isaac Singer is granted a patent for his sewing machine.
1960 - Echo 1A, NASA's first successful communications satellite, is launched.
1977 - The first free flight of the Space Shuttle Enterprise.








1981 - The IBM Personal Computer is released.
1982 - Mexico announces it is unable to pay its enormous external debt, marking the beginning of a debt crisis that spreads to all of Latin America and the Third World.
1994 - Major League Baseball players go on strike. This will force the cancellation of the 1994 World Series.

Also born today:
1856 - Diamond Jim Brady, 1876 - Mary Roberts Rinehart, 1881 - Cecil B. DeMille, 1886 - Sir Keith Murdoch, 1910 - Jane Wyatt, 1911 - Cantinflas, 1927 - Porter Wagoner, 1929 - Buck Owens, 1933 - Parnelli Jones, 1939 - George Hamilton, 1943 - Deborah Walley, 1971 - Pete Sampras, 1973 - Muqtada al-Sadr and 1975 - Casey Affleck.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, August 13 is the 225th day of the year. There are 140 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Gruntman, PortiaG, rivageek, madpoet, LaurieP13, Alexmoshk, Diner027, Atit, Michellefyn, AnnieRayburn, EelKat, Liamoshiel, Stu Ayris, shyma, garam81, David Beers and Magnolyagurl.*_

On this day:
3114 BC - According to the Lounsbury correlation, the start of the Maya calendar.
1521 - Tenochtitlán (present day Mexico City) falls to conquistador Hernán Cortés.
1831 - Nat Turner sees a solar eclipse, which he believes is a sign from God. Eight days later he and 70 other slaves kill approximately 55 whites in Southampton County, Virginia.








1918 - Bayerische Motoren Werke AG (BMW) established as a public company in Germany.

Also born today:
1860 - Annie Oakley, 1895 - Bert Lahr, 1899 - Alfred Hitchcock, 1908 - Gene Raymond, 1912 - Ben Hogan, 1919 - Sir George Shearing, 1926 - Fidel Castro, 1930 - Don Ho, 1935 - Mudcat Grant, 1938 - Dave "Baby" Cortez, 1948 - Kathleen Battle, 1951 - Dan Fogelberg, 1962 - John Slattery, 1964 - Debi Mazar and 1969 - Midori Ito.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, August 14 is the 226th day of the year. There are 139 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to 908tracy (((()))).

Happy Birthday to:
_*Akon800, 908tracy, traceya, S.L. Naeole, Ross Cavins, ezun21,NisithDoshi, angel241, mellyshan, ThatGurlthatlife, cwills11, Ketan Joshi, Adrift, janspringer, maccrowne and How sell eBooks.*_

On this day:
1842 - Indian Wars: Second Seminole War ends, with the Seminoles forced from Florida to Oklahoma. 
1880 - Construction of Cologne Cathedral, the most famous landmark in Cologne, Germany, is completed.








1893 - France becomes the first country to introduce motor vehicle registration.
1935 - United States Social Security Act passes, creating a government pension system for the retired.
1959 - Founding and first official meeting of the American Football League.
1974 - The second Turkish invasion of Cyprus begins; 140,000 to 200,000 Greek Cypriots become refugees
1980 - Lech Wałęsa leads strikes at the Gdańsk, Poland shipyards.
1994 - Ilich Ramírez Sánchez, also known as "Carlos the Jackal," is captured.

Also born today:
1642 - Cosimo III de' Medici, 1740 - Pope Pius VII, 1851 - Doc Holliday, 1867 - John Galsworthy, 1926 - Alice Ghostley, 1926 - Buddy Greco, 1941 - David Crosby, 1945 - Steve Martin, 1946 - Susan Saint James, 1947 - Danielle Steel, 1950 - Gary Larson, 1959 - Magic Johnson, 1960 - Sarah Brightman, 1966 - Halle Berry, 1968 - Catherine Bell and 1987 - Tim Tebow.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, August 15 is the 227th day of the year. There are 138 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*eddiewatson123, Car0L1ne, perrysep21lun, von22sepdor, KellyPrice, lhink, Oliver 
Meneses, Beatrice, dane35882a, jacksonkane, kimboosan york, yeshaford15, jillarias69, matthewwatson404, kelvinbird, 
majorfarley, julietahyde, sagambino, bghhouse, Gordon Hooper, michellem, SandraJShaw0, Ken E Baker, JoeMack and PetsR4Me.*_

On this day:
778 - The Battle of Roncevaux Pass, at which Roland is killed.
1040 - King Duncan I is killed in battle against his first cousin and rival Macbeth. The latter succeeds him as King of Scotland.
1057 - King Macbeth is killed at the Battle of Lumphanan.
1309 - The city of Rhodes surrenders to the Knights of St. John. The knights establish their headquarters on the island and rename themselves the Knights of Rhodes.
1483 - Pope Sixtus IV consecrates the Sistine Chapel.
1843 - Tivoli Gardens, one of the oldest still intact amusement parks in the world, opens in Copenhagen, Denmark.








1914 - The Panama Canal opens to traffic with the transit of the cargo ship Ancon.
1947 - India gains Independence from the British Indian Empire and joins the Commonwealth of Nations.
1969 - The Woodstock Music and Art Festival opens.
1977 - The Big Ear, a radio telescope operated by Ohio State University as part of the SETI project, receives a radio signal from deep space; the event is named the "Wow! signal" from the notation made by a volunteer on the project.

Also born today:
1769 - Napoleon Bonaparte, 1771 - Sir Walter Scott, 1859 - Charles Comiskey, 1879 - Ethel Barrymore, 1885 - Edna Ferber, 1912 - Julia Child, 1919 - Huntz Hall, 1923 - Rose Marie, 1925 - Mike Connors, 1925 - Oscar Peterson, 1935 - Vernon Jordan Jr., 1950 - Anne, Princess Royal, 1954 - Stieg Larsson, 1964 - Melinda French Gates, 1968 - Debra Messing, 1972 - Ben Affleck, 1978 - Kerri Walsh, 1989 - Joe Jonas and 1990 - Jennifer Lawrence.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, August 16 is the 228th day of the year. There are 137 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*LindaW, RussB, EllenR, 16thBudfirst, sphynx0910, Creative Type, tinajones963, 
mkej451, ladytraveler09, hi5energydrink, Mastswse12, mhpalash, Chelsea Chandra, 
TinaNKing, addyj672, sal79paradise, GregScowen, frankprovo, Bob T. and deanblake.*_

On this day:
1513 - Battle of Guinegate - King Henry VIII of England defeats French Forces who are then forced to retreat.
1792 - Maximilien Robespierre presents the petition of the Commune of Paris to the Legislative Assembly, which demanded the formation of a revolutionary tribunal.
1960 - Cyprus gains its independence from the United Kingdom.

Also born today:
1884 - Hugo Gernsback, 1888 - T. E. Lawrence, 1894 - George Meany, 1913 - Menachem Begin, 1924 - Fess Parker, 1928 - Eydie Gormé, 1930 - Robert Culp, 1930 - Frank Gifford, 1933 - Julie Newmar, 1946 - Lesley Ann Warren, 1954 - James Cameron, 1958 - Angela Bassett, 1958 - Madonna, 1960 - Timothy Hutton and 1962 - Steve Carell.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, August 17 is the 229th day of the year. There are 136 days remaining until the end of the year.

It is Independence Day in Indonesia.

Happy Birthday to:
_*brigett, LostHawk, uelina25, JohhnyEngagement, Carl Ashmore, CarltonCaz, MarkPaulJacobs, marti, velrosea2, conniesmith545, Isabell, aaseaward, meghanmalone and JuanEchenique.*_

On this day:
986 - A Byzantine army is destroyed in the pass of Trajan's Gate by the Bulgarians.
1807 - Robert Fulton's North River Steamboat leaves New York City for Albany, New York on the Hudson River, inaugurating the first commercial steamboat service in the world.








1915 - A Category 4 hurricane hits Galveston, Texas
1943 - The U.S. Eighth Air Force suffers the loss of 60 bombers on the Schweinfurt-Regensburg mission.
1969 - Category 5 Hurricane Camille hits the Mississippi coast
2008 - American swimmer Michael Phelps becomes the first person to win eight gold medals in one Olympic Games.

Also born today:
1786 - Davy Crockett, 1893 - Mae West, 1913 - W. Mark Felt (deep throat), 1919 - Georgia Gibbs, 1920 - Maureen O'Hara, 1929 - Francis Gary Powers, 1941 - Boog Powell, 1943 - Robert De Niro, 1944 - Larry Ellison, 1957 - Robin Cousins, 1960 - Sean Penn, 1969 - Christian Laettner and 1969 - Donnie Wahlberg.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, August 18 is the 230th day of the year. There are 135 days remaining until the end of the year.

This is Long Tan Day, also called Vietnam Veterans' Day in Australia and National Science Day in Thailand.

Happy Birthday to: 
_*fyrfli, JMelzer, DiannWhite, marlyh4242, christianmdz, anja, SallyWillson, Anna102,
DaynahLee, suvra001, harrisonmack, SHauzelSailo, mirika4531, minasi2341, ariel7248, arjuna1576, 
monara4321, prita1734, johan3215, meko3315, heny1417, sevo8253, jacky7347, robert3645, kiran1471, 
hendra7568, indra6451, sarah5386, simbaja5647, chelle68, jwkitson, Steeplechasing, RockieHeart and
Michael Buckley.*_

On this day:
1587 - Virginia Dare, granddaughter of governor John White of the Colony of Roanoke, becomes the first English child born in the Americas.
1590 - John White, the governor of the Colony of Roanoke, returns from a supply trip to England and finds his settlement deserted.
1783 - A huge fireball meteor is seen across the United Kingdom as it passes over the east coast.
1877 - Asaph Hall discovers Martian moon Phobos.








1920 - The Nineteenth Amendment to the United States Constitution is ratified, guaranteeing women's suffrage.
1958 - Vladimir Nabokov's controversial novel Lolita is published in the United States.
1992 - Wang Laboratories files for bankruptcy.

Also born today:
1587 - Virginia Dare, 1750 - Antonio Salieri, 1774 - Meriwether Lewis, 1834 - Marshall Field, 1904 - Max Factor, 1917 - Caspar Weinberger, 1920 - Shelley Winters, 1925 - Brian Aldiss, 1927 - Rosalynn Carter, 1933 - Roman Polanski, 1934 - Roberto Clemente, 1936 - Robert Redford, 1943 - Martin Mull, 1952 - Patrick Swayze, 1958 - Madeleine Stowe, 1962 - Felipe Calderón, 1969 - Christian Slater and 1970 - Malcolm-Jamal Warner.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, August 19 is the 231st day of the year. There are 134 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to Cindy416.

Happy Birthday to :
_*Cindy416, JJB, sheepfarmer, DenelynMartin, gailrss, Nicos Clifford, Shana Norris and mtullius.*_

On this day:
43 BC - Octavian, later known as Augustus, compels the Roman Senate to elect him Consul.
1612 - The "Samlesbury witches", three women from the Lancashire village of Samlesbury, England, are put on trial, accused for practicing witchcraft, one of the most famous witch trials in English history.
1895 - American frontier murderer and outlaw, John Wesley Hardin, is killed by an off-duty policeman in a saloon in El Paso, Texas.
1919 - Afghanistan gains full independence from the United Kingdom.
1934 - The first All-American Soap Box Derby is held in Dayton, Ohio.








1990 - Leonard Bernstein conducts his final concert, ending with Ludwig van Beethoven's Symphony No. 7.

Also born today:
1631 - John Dryden, 1743 - Madame du Barry, 1870 - Bernard Baruch, 1871 - Orville Wright, 1883 - Coco Chanel, 1902 - Ogden Nash, 1919 - Malcolm Forbes, 1921 - Gene Roddenberry, 1931 - Willie Shoemaker, 1940 - Jill St. John, 1946 - Bill Clinton, 1948 - Tipper Gore, 1956 - Adam Arkin, 1963 - John Stamos, 1965 - Kyra Sedgwick, 1966 - Lee Ann Womack, 1969 - Matthew Perry and 1989 - Romeo Miller.


----------



## Cindy416

Thank you very much, Geoff!!


----------



## daveconifer

Wow, Geoff, I'm so honored and humbled! Sorry I wasn't here to thank you graciously that day. Much appreciated...



geoffthomas said:


> Thursday, August 8 is the 220th day of the year. There are 145 days remaining until the end of the year.
> 
> Special Birthday wishes to daveconifer
> 
> Happy Birthday to:
> _*jsadd, donnaq6203, daveconifer, Bernard88, jenniferwilde123, janine1610, EleanorMYERS, geramose, jorojera, benpadaplin, jamesroy, guitarlessonsbeginners, StanPage, williiamben, annekhan, mandyf, EvelMisc790, genesis20, avinabrin090, rayvn, jamesg20, AthenaREYNOLDS, verogkin, Leona1, movies3D, marinatensley, dentist123, carolw1, portraitphotos, Athena5457, cristina1, Nikkadle, candy14, photosok123, JeffRz567, Athena9375, ThomasH0311, mike879, cool12, faith28, Romeo Turner, pooltown, Aimee, godaken, chris.truscott, Peggy89, Oliveras, Athena21I, LyxLyn2020, Tania, MarthaEv123, luna019, RusFrans, clayton20101, lylyrose202, lxyjessica, hiyori89, bepawoy, spycamera123, jessica8085, gin789, dylanlew22, brandonb360, AirsoftG36Wil, ryanallee1, Caine, Bertina783, lian10203, sendfricks, cchristinasrricci, SujiaK964, braiandisuza, jamlewis08, alexdenis2b, lian3020, Brookie857, LeonaJeny88, lillian20101, Aaban, ollyalex09, gemi7tran, baksKknks3kah, laurenthermo, Airleas, justconch, hohJefah6N, Galoalore, Amiliya, davmarks3d, Xaviera, gryharnell, Ceire, CoreyWWilliams, georgelee, dihao, PhilippaJane, milay,
> ThisIsVickii, MicheleTallarita, Keith W. Lumley, debradoxer, morrisblue and briancpalmer.   * _
> 
> On this day:
> 1863 - American Civil War: following his defeat in the Battle of Gettysburg, General Robert E. Lee sends a letter of resignation to Confederate President Jefferson Davis (which is refused upon receipt).
> 1876 - Thomas Edison receives a patent for his mimeograph.
> 1929 - The German airship Graf Zeppelin begins a round-the-world flight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1963 - Great Train Robbery: in England, a gang of 15 train robbers steal 2.6 million pounds in bank notes.
> 1990 - Iraq occupies Kuwait and the state is annexed to Iraq.
> 
> Also born today:
> 1605 - Cecilius Calvert, 2nd Baron Baltimore, 1879 - Emiliano Zapata, 1884 - Sara Teasdale, 1908 - Arthur Goldberg, 1910 - Sylvia Sidney, 1919 - Dino De Laurentiis, 1921 - Esther Williams, 1922 - Rory Calhoun, 1932 - Mel Tillis, 1937 - Dustin Hoffman, 1938 - Connie Stevens, 1949 - Keith Carradine, 1961 - The Edge, 1976 - Drew Lachey, 1981 - Roger Federer and 1988 - Princess Beatrice of York.
> 
> and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, August 20 is the 232nd day of the year. There are 133 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to :
_*sharyn, kittykindle, donaldr143, Jerofil, James Roy Daley, Yonderer, leanne24, ART1309, Executive, graziella24, jimgoodwin, Oracle, Shannon Ryan, CoryPedersen, JeremyRiley abd Sebek.*_

On this day:
1000 - The foundation of the Hungarian state by Saint Stephen. Today celebrated as a National Day in Hungary.
1775 - The Spanish establish a presidio (fort) in the town that became Tucson, Arizona.
1858 - Charles Darwin first publishes his theory of evolution in The Journal of the Proceedings of the Linnean Society of London, alongside Alfred Russel Wallace's same theory.
1882 - Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky's 1812 Overture debuts in Moscow.
1920 - The first commercial radio station, 8MK (WWJ), begins operations in Detroit, Michigan.








1920 - The National Football League, (NFL), is founded in the United States.
1938 - Lou Gehrig hits his 23rd career grand slam - a record that still stands.
1940 - In Mexico City exiled Russian revolutionary Leon Trotsky is fatally wounded with an ice axe by Ramon Mercader. He dies the next day.

Also born today:
1833 - Benjamin Harrison, 1890 - H. P. Lovecraft, 1918 - Jacqueline Susann, 1942 - Isaac Hayes, 1946 - Connie Chung, 1954 - Al Roker, 1956 - Joan Allen, 1962 - James Marsters, 1974 - Amy Adams, and 1992 - Demi Lovato,.

and an image from intinst:
*Hope you are more excited about your birthday than Felix 
here, and that it is a great one!*


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, August 21 is the 233rd day of the year. There are 132 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to drenee!

Happy Birthday to:
_*drenee, Pencepon, goramsey, bill1948, klint1, perryluvr, IronBird, naruto23, TJsmetana, alfredluna, rexgriffin, MarkAdamKaplan and chloebrown .*_

On this day:
1770 - James Cook formally claims eastern Australia for Great Britain, naming it New South Wales.
1831 - Nat Turner leads black slaves and free blacks in a rebellion.
1888 - The first successful adding machine in the United States is patented by William Seward Burroughs.








1944 - Dumbarton Oaks Conference, prelude to the United Nations, begins.
1959 - President Dwight D. Eisenhower signs an executive order proclaiming Hawaii the 50th state of the union. 
1991 - Latvia declares renewal of its full independence after the occupation of Soviet Union.

Also born today:
1567 - Francis de Sales, 1754 - Banastre Tarleton, 1904 - William "Count" Basie, 1906 - Friz Freleng, 1924 - Chris Schenkel, 1930 - Princess Margaret, 1936 - Wilt Chamberlain, 1938 - Kenny Rogers, 1944 - Jackie DeShannon, 1945 - Patty McCormack, 1956 - Kim Cattrall, 1967 - Carrie-Anne Moss, 1975 - Alicia Witt and 1986 - Usain Bolt.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, August 22 is the 234th day of the year. There are 131 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to Marti Lewis.

Happy Birthday to:
_*mlewis78, up-fiddler, har323raj, bielonadia, beckyj20, Proteinpulver, Psychojam, bessiewolf123, ivan21duncan, MathewPennington, JuliMonroe, Notoriouswarren, L.Leander, Ted Cross, Kris10inger, sheerak, kasi65, Brandon Carbaugh, sharna sammy and astheyslept.  * _

On this day:
565 -- St. Columba reports seeing a monster in Loch Ness, Scotland.








1485 -- The Battle of Bosworth Field, the death of Richard III and the end of the House of Plantagenet.
1642 -- Charles I calls the English Parliament traitors. The English Civil War begins.
1798 -- French troops land in Kilcummin harbour, County Mayo, Ireland to aid Wolfe Tone's United Irishmen's Irish Rebellion.
1848 -- The United States annexes New Mexico.
1864 -- 12 nations sign the First Geneva Convention. The Red Cross is formed.
1902 -- Cadillac Motor Company is founded.
1950 -- Althea Gibson becomes the first black competitor in international tennis.
1972 -- Rhodesia is expelled by the IOC for its racist policies.
1989 -- The first ring of Neptune is discovered.

Also born today:
1862 -- Claude Debussy, 1893 -- Dorothy Parker, 1912 -- John Lee Hooker, 1920 -- Ray Bradbury, 1925 -- Honor Blackman, 1934 -- Norman Schwarzkopf, 1939 -- Carl Yastrzemski, 1939 -- Valerie Harper, 1941 -- Bill Parcells, 1947 -- Cindy Williams and 1970 -- Giada De Laurentiis.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, August 23 is the 235th day of the year. There are 130 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to: 
_*PJ, MarvaD, quella1, siya23, Cbernlohan, savannah26, 1latis, MacLarens Pub, TheDrifter, jlongsa, William Stacey and drmatteri.*_

On this day:
1305 -- Sir William Wallace is executed for High Treason at Smithfield in London.
1541 -- French explorer Jacques Cartier lands near Quebec City in his third voyage to Canada.
1775 -- King George III declares that the American colonies exist in a state of open and avowed rebellion.
1904 -- The automobile tire chain is patented.








1927 -- Sacco and Vanzetti are executed.
1994 -- Eugene Bullard, The only black pilot in World War I, is posthumously commissioned as Second Lieutenant in the United States Air Force.

Also born today:
1852 -- Arnold Toynbee, 1912 -- Gene Kelly, 1929 -- Vera Miles, 1932 -- Mark Russell, 1934 -- Barbara Eden, 1934 -- Sonny Jurgensen, 1946 -- Keith Moon, 1949 -- Shelley Long, 1949 -- Rick Springfield, 1951 -- Queen Noor of Jordan,1970 -- Jay Mohr, 1970 -- River Phoenix and 1978 -- Kobe Bryant.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, August 24 is the 236th day of the year. There are 129 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is Independence Day in Ukraine.

Happy Birthday to:
_*jmeaders, MarilynMeredith, Amakusa42, Stormbringer, eschitzer, Mangar, paulpaterson45, DianeKrager, SeoRaleigh, althealee, susan67, Tails, JenniferConner, SSChaudhary and A.K..   * _

On this day:
79 -- Mount Vesuvius erupts. The cities of Pompeii, Herculaneum, and Stabiae are buried in volcanic ash.








410 -- The Visigoths under Alaric begin to pillage Rome.
1200 -- King John of England, signee of the first Magna Carta, marries Isabella of Angouleme in Bordeaux Cathedral.
1349 -- Six thousand Jews are killed in Mainz after being blamed for the bubonic plague.
1456 -- The printing of the Gutenberg Bible is completed.
1682 -- William Penn receives the area that is now the state of Delaware, and adds it to his colony of Pennsylvania.
1814 -- British troops invade Washington, D.C. and burn down the White House and several other buildings.
1831 -- Charles Darwin is asked to travel on HMS Beagle.
1875 -- Captain Matthew Webb became first person to swim the English Channel
1932 -- Amelia Earhart becomes the first woman to fly across the United States non-stop 
1933 -- The Crescent Limited train derails in Washington, D.C., after the bridge it is crossing is washed out by the 1933 Chesapeake--Potomac hurricane.
1949 -- The treaty creating NATO goes into effect.

Also born today:
1591 -- Robert Herrick, 1759 -- William Wilberforce, 1912 -- Durward Kirby, 1929 -- Yasser Arafat, 1938 -- Mason Williams, 1947 -- Anne Archer, 1949 -- Joe Regalbuto, 1951 -- Orson Scott Card, 1958 -- Steve Guttenberg, 1960 -- Cal Ripken, Jr., 1965 -- Marlee Matlin and 1988 -- Rupert Grint.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, August 25 is the 237th day of the year. There are 128 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is Independence Day in Uruguay

Happy Birthday to:
_*abrassell, dfwillia, BBMountain, ValHallaGirl, BlakeMP, PinkKindle, BlockMaker, 
mitzibuck25, samu3ld0m, thombue31, xanderGT25, lcook0825, laceyy905, sayrian675, bambam231, 
janaya876, casstle782, notebkcity, ellie854, aebbyz753, ZendyScoth, linnei653, angie298, chelsy328, 
Devoe906, Barbara Bartholomew, LucianaLucy, Joshua Unruh, KJ Kron, David M. Baum, SamMoore, 
QualityGuru, Rumpelteazer, Felipe, DaveHughes, Jason Boyd, KTaylor-Green, courtyoung, victorcornell and ShannonEckrich. *_

On this day:
1609 - Galileo Galilei demonstrates his first telescope to Venetian lawmakers.








1814 - Washington, D.C. is burned and White House is destroyed by British forces during the War of 1812.
1894 - Shibasaburo Kitasato discovers the infectious agent of the bubonic plague and publishes his findings in The Lancet.
1916 - The United States National Park Service is created.

Also born today:
1836 - Bret Harte, 1909 - Michael Rennie, 1910 - Ruby Keeler, 1913 - Walt Kelly, 1916 - Van Johnson, 1917 - Mel Ferrer, 1918 - Leonard Bernstein, 1918 - Richard Greene, 1919 - George Wallace, 1921 - Monty Hall, 1927 - Althea Gibson, 1930 - Sean Connery, 1931 - Regis Philbin, 1933 - Tom Skerritt, 1938 - Frederick Forsyth, 1949 - Gene Simmons, 1954 - Elvis Costello, 1958 - Tim Burton, 1961 - Billy Ray Cyrus, 1964 - Blair Underwood, 1968 - Rachael Ray, 1970 - Claudia Schiffer and 1987 - Blake Lively.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, August 26 is the 238th day of the year. There are 127 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Thumper. *_

Oh yeah, and: 
_*Cache22, J.T. Banks, Twitterpated, Marshall Chamberlain, Limesat, brad.holton, bradley78, clinr2t8, vicky2426, james782010, peter2426, james2426, mike2426, philip786, adam2426, adamd85, walter987, alex2426, kevin2426, adam7561, max24261, adam-786, adam4help, nathan.786, peter951, roger4help, roger.753, rick4help, nathan4help, steve4pcrepair, Nathan-The-Best, steve.the.best, allan4help, Justin.LaceWigs, allanthebest1, ronald4help, Joe4help, Parisse, pete4help, scott4help, brad225, bradthebest84, brad.best, brad.753, roncreatore, ron.753, ron.2233, Andy753, Andy951, Adam654, Andy22561, Kent Kelly, Adam852, Andre763, Andy336, Adam5511, catherine24, Andy66112, Andy44126, Sergio7531, Robin753, Robin951, Brendon753, jewel16simons, SergiodaBest, kvtaylor, Robin6661, Alexdabest, Robin88001, Robindabest, ThomasDaBest, Robin554, bbgirl720, Willi4help, Alex554, RichardDaBest, William660, William595, Alex66152, William33097, William4401, Richard6651, William885, William77411, StuartdaBest, Stuart4help, I.D. Martin, RJ Parker - Author & Amazon Top Reviewer, NoreeCosper, AuthorSAHunt and zandermarks.*_

On this day:
1498 - Michelangelo is commissioned to carve the Pietà








1768 - Captain James Cook sets sail from England on board HMS Endeavour.
1920 - The 19th amendment to United States Constitution takes effect, giving women the right to vote.
1970 - The then new feminist movement, led by Betty Friedan, leads a nation-wide Women's Strike for Equality.
1971 - The United States Congress declares August 26th as an annual Women's Equality Day.

Also born today:
1676 - Robert Walpole, 1740 - Joseph Montgolfier, 1819 - Prince Albert, 1906 - Albert Sabin, 1910 - Mother Teresa, 1921 - Benjamin Bradlee, 1922 - Irving R. Levine, 1935 - Geraldine Ferraro, 1945 - Tom Ridge, 1952 - Michael Jeter and 1980 - Macaulay Culkin.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## Thumper

I did not know I shared a birthday with Mother Theresa! I knew about Mac Culkin, but not her! Sweet!


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, August 27 is the 239th day of the year. There are 126 days remaining until the end of the year.

Independence Day, celebrates the independence of Moldova from the USSR in 1991.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Khabita, mmefford, Woodpile, Mary Fremont Schoenecker, gilbertlowery, Davidjames, jewelrybyKAS, Laura Kaye, sjones2011 and cha54lee.*_

On this day:
410 - The sacking of Rome by the Visigoths ends after three days.
1776 - The Battle of Long Island: in what is now Brooklyn, New York, British forces under General William Howe defeat Americans under General George Washington.








1859 - Petroleum is discovered in Titusville, Pennsylvania leading to the world's first commercially successful oil well.
1921 - The British install the son of Sharif Hussein bin Ali (leader of the Arab Revolt of 1916 against the Ottoman Empire) as King Faisal I of Iraq.
1990 - Stevie Ray Vaughan dies in a helicopter crash.

Also born today:
1770 - Georg Wilhelm Friedrich Hegel, 1899 - C. S. Forester, 1908 - Lyndon B. Johnson, 1916 - Martha Raye, 1937 - Tommy Sands, 1943 - Tuesday Weld and 1969 - Cesar Millan.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, August 28 is the 240th day of the year. There are 125 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to: 
_*Ottie, pjocon, ayleenzarate, Skipp, inday123, lizajames, AmusedDiva, wolfy, Boush, 
asraf6789, meli3567, shinta8907, asmi5678, aulia5679, rara0987, gracia9987, nurul9567, tasya4568, 
jesica1107, nieke9845, himawan7845, novia6987, maruko3187, shiren6357, angel6390, mika5790, miki5790, 
mirasi5687, anin9687, slamet1687, wapa8687, lisona9687, reva4917, marni9178, budi1878, rama8899, 
derickpatt09, jusmiddleton28, DanoJ, tmaterno, gibsonjunkie, ThomasScott and elizabethbarone.*_

On this day:
1609 - Henry Hudson discovers Delaware Bay.
1789 - William Herschel discovers a new moon of Saturn.
1845 - The first issue of Scientific American magazine is published.
1862 - American Civil War: Second Battle of Bull Run, also known as the Battle of Second Manassas.
1898 - Caleb Bradham renames his carbonated soft drink "Pepsi-Cola".
1917 - Ten Suffragettes are arrested while picketing the White House.
1963 - March on Washington for Jobs and Freedom: Martin Luther King, Jr. gives his I Have a Dream speech.








1990 - Iraq declares Kuwait to be its newest province.
1996 - Charles, Prince of Wales and Diana, Princess of Wales divorce.

Also born today:
1749 - Johann Wolfgang von Goethe, 1774 - Elizabeth Ann Seton, 1828 - Leo Tolstoy, 1899 - Charles Boyer, 1916 - Jack Vance, 1925 - Donald O'Connor, 1930 - Ben Gazzara, 1943 - David Soul, 1965 - Shania Twain, 1969 - Jason Priestley, 1969 - Jack Black, 1971 - Janet Evans, 1982 - LeAnn Rimes and 1991 - Kyle Massey.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, August 29 is the 241st day of the year. There are 124 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*SJHanson, sam905, autotransporters, john906, mikel10miller, warren09e, brian80n, glenn60n, 
kent60t, tony50o, jed60scoth, earl40tyler, barry50y, owen80n, neal40l, kirt20t, neal60l, kevin30n, basil40l, 
noel80l, Smithzarate, gabriel80l, toby30y, hale70e, sim70m, jacob80b, noel20l, alton60n, axel40l, joliz123, 
James Finn Garner ,MsSofie, Timta2011, plwebb, Grant_nash, Tiffany55 and Nancy Bevilaqua.*_

On this day:
1521 - The Ottoman Turks capture Nándorfehérvár, now known as Belgrade.
1533 - Atahualpa, the 13th and last emperor of the Incas, dies by strangulation at the hands of Francisco Pizarro's Spanish conquistadors. His death marks the end of 300 years of Inca civilization.
1541 - The Ottoman Turks capture Buda, the capital of the Hungarian Kingdom.
1831 - Michael Faraday discovers electromagnetic induction.
1835 - The city of Melbourne, Australia is founded.
1898 - The Goodyear tire company is founded.
1966 - The Beatles perform their last concert before paying fans at Candlestick Park in San Francisco.









Also born today:
1632 - John Locke, 1809 - Oliver Wendell Holmes, Sr., 1912 - Barry Sullivan, 1915 - Ingrid Bergman, 1920 - Charlie Parker, 1922 - Mr. Blackwell, 1923 - Richard Attenborough, 1936 - John McCain, 1938 - Elliott Gould, 1940 - James Brady, 1941 - Robin Leach, 1958 - Michael Jackson, 1986 - Lea Michele and 1990 - Nicole Anderson.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, August 30 is the 242nd day of the year. There are 123 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Happy Birthday to Kathy.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Kathy, Benjamin, EKBrowne, sade1122, berncuizon, Crecard, rina101, OnlineBakery, Dingo, Roy Finch, kasimkaey and TracyTegan .*_

On this day:
1835 - Melbourne, Australia is founded.








1956 - The Lake Pontchartrain Causeway opens.
1967 - Thurgood Marshall is confirmed as the first African American Justice of the United States Supreme Court.

Also born today:
1797 - Mary Wollstonecraft Shelley, 1893 - Huey Long, 1896 - Raymond Massey, 1898 - Shirley Booth, 1906 - Joan Blondell, 1908 - Fred MacMurray, 1918 - Ted Williams, 1924 - Geoffrey Beene, 1930 - Warren Buffett, 1939 - Elizabeth Ashley, 1943 - Jean-Claude Killy, 1946 - Peggy Lipton, 1963 - Michael Chiklis and 1972 - Cameron Diaz.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, August 31 is the 243rd day of the year. There are 122 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_jderouen, NewlyForgotten, afrodcya, CarnegieB31, Amy Corwin, cooperk30, Romana Grimm, Holeleecow, richardrbroyles and matthewblake._

On this day:
1803 - Lewis and Clark start their expedition to the west by leaving Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania at 11 in the morning.
1897 - Thomas Edison patents the Kinetoscope, the first movie projector.








1957 - The Federation of Malaya (now Malaysia) gains its independence from the United Kingdom.
1997 - Diana, Princess of Wales, her companion Dodi Al-Fayed and driver Henri Paul die in a car crash in Paris.

Also born today:
1903 - Arthur Godfrey, 1908 - William Saroyan, 1914 - Richard Basehart, 1916 - Daniel Schorr, 1918 - Alan Jay Lerner, 1924 - Buddy Hackett, 1928 - James Coburn, 1935 - Eldridge Cleaver, 1935 - Frank Robinson, 1945 - Itzhak Perlman, 1949 - Richard Gere and 1955 - Edwin Moses.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, September 1 is the 244th day of the year. There are 121 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Miss Molly, hlmphotog, nelamvr6, VMars, stringbeanie, jonecollins9, raven312, jmadmad, credoman, kyralu, gagangyonson12, erwinnicor12, kiazishiru, Zefiris, Kate Nevermore, sylviahubbard1, ebiannah, Jordyhicks16, Panther, RPMcMurphy and Danielle Lyons.*_

On this day:
1532 - Lady Anne Boleyn is made Marchioness of Pembroke by her fiancé, King Henry VIII of England.
1897 - The Boston subway opens, becoming the first underground rapid transit system in North America.
1914 - The last passenger pigeon, a female named Martha, dies in captivity in the Cincinnati Zoo.
1920 - The Fountain of Time opens as a tribute to the 100 years of peace between the United States and Great Britain following the Treaty of Ghent. _The things you learn - I never knew about this!_








1928 - Ahmet Zogu declares Albania to be a monarchy and proclaims himself king.
1969 - A revolution in Libya brings Muammar al-Gaddafi to power, which is later transferred to the People's Committees.
1970 - Attempted assassination of King Hussein of Jordan by Palestinian guerrillas, who attacked his motorcade.
1972 - In Reykjavík, Iceland, American Bobby Fischer beats Russian Boris Spassky and becomes the world chess champion.

Also born today:
1866 - James J. Corbett, 1875 - Edgar Rice Burroughs, 1907 - Walter Reuther, 1920 - Richard Farnsworth, 1922 - Yvonne De Carlo, 1923 - Rocky Marciano, 1928 - George Maharis, 1933 - Ann Richards, 1933 - Conway Twitty, 1939 - Lily Tomlin, 1942 - _*C. J. Cherryh*_, 1944 - Leonard Slatkin, 1946 - Barry Gibb, 1950 - Dr. Phil McGraw, 1957 - Gloria Estefan and 1981 - Clinton Portis.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, September 2 is the 245th day of the year. There are 120 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*beanie22, sallyh12, David Wood, socialwebexpert, tallandy225, DenverRalphy, Rejsningsproblemer, 
freebird, Roccoehe, stevengillhouse4, chechay3, misschen, shenshy, cheredd, kingraccid, Claytonrakz92, 
sashiqueen, cherryshy, chershy, sherremae, cherepie, Nicole Zoltack, terdybooc12, f13sky2, eagleman00, rmbooks, MrsK09 and Victoria Barrow.*_

On this day:
31 BC - Battle of Actium - off the western coast of Greece, forces of Octavian defeat troops under Mark Antony and Cleopatra.
1666 - The Great Fire of London breaks out and burns for three days, destroying 10,000 buildings including St Paul's Cathedral.








1789 - The United States Department of the Treasury is founded.
1901 - Vice President of the United States Theodore Roosevelt utters the famous phrase, "Speak softly and carry a big stick" at the Minnesota State Fair.

Also born today:
1917 - Cleveland Amory, 1925 - Hugo Montenegro, 1948 - Terry Bradshaw, 1951 - Mark Harmon, 1952 - Jimmy Connors, 1964 - Keanu Reeves and 1966 - Salma Hayek.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, September 3 is the 246th day of the year. There are 119 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Peehen, cybergeezer, JeanneB, R. M. Reed, TheIglooOven, Gengler4u2C, Lauriemom, thersakewal40, writerpatty, BiancaSommerland, Erin Jamison, torridcooke, StephenBrennan, krissy and Tovran.*_

On this day:
301 - San Marino, one of the smallest nations in the world and the world's oldest republic still in existence, is founded by Saint Marinus.








1189 - Richard I of England (a.k.a. Richard "the Lionheart") is crowned at Westminster.
1802 - William Wordsworth composes the sonnet Composed upon Westminster Bridge, September 3, 1802.

Also born today:
1875 - Ferdinand Porsche, 1910 - Kitty Carlisle, 1913 - Alan Ladd, 1923 - Mort Walker, 1926 - Irene Papas, 1932 - Eileen Brennan, 1942 - Al Jardine, 1943 - Valerie Perrine, 1965 - Charlie Sheen, 1980 - Jennie Finch and 1986 - Shaun White.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, September 4 is the 247th day of the year. There are 118 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*greenwheels, CWebb3, darlenerenuart09, tomhedson56, CazzySmith, J.W.BACCARO, Jeff Menapace, Tajsa57, Nathalie Hamidi, Kassandra Lamb, StevenBelskie, Jennifer R P, MissL78, Betsy Burke and Irma Geddon.*_

On this day:
476 - Romulus Augustus, last emperor of the Western Roman Empire, is deposed when Odoacer proclaims himself King of Italy, thus ending Western Roman Empire.
1888 - George Eastman registers the trademark Kodak and receives a patent for his camera that uses roll film.
1950 - First appearance of the "Beetle Bailey" comic strip.
1956 - The IBM RAMAC 305 is introduced, the first commercial computer to use magnetic disk storage.
1957 - The Ford Motor Company introduces the Edsel.








1972 - Mark Spitz becomes the first competitor to win seven medals at a single Olympic Games.
1998 - Google is founded by Larry Page and Sergey Brin, two students at Stanford University.

Also born today:
1905 - Mary Renault, 1917 - Henry Ford II, 1918 - Paul Harvey, 1928 - Dick York, 1929 - Thomas Eagleton, 1931 - Mitzi Gaynor, 1949 - Tom Watson, 1951 - Judith Ivey, 1960 - Damon Wayans and 1981 - Beyoncé Knowles.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, September 5 is the 248th day of the year. There are 117 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*HappyGuy, Magoo, jeremy81, duart maclean, mrjeffrivera, chloe23, kim23, sdsullivan, marceladmiraal, evasmith09, jeffreysaunder, JEMedrick, sail2fly, Bruceson, j4rodzl6, Paradise, 9Lanterns, noraquick, Kim Sheard, juliet1959 and ShaneJeffery.*_

On this day:
1666 - Great Fire of London ends.
1774 - First Continental Congress assembles in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania.
1781 - Battle of the Chesapeake in the American Revolutionary War.
1927 - The first Oswald the Lucky Rabbit cartoon, Trolley Troubles, produced by Walt Disney, is released by Universal Pictures.








1960 - The boxer Muhammad Ali (then Cassius Clay) is awarded the gold medal for his first place in the light heavyweight boxing competition at the Olympic Games in Rome.
1975 - Sacramento, California: Lynette Fromme attempts to assassinate U.S. President Gerald Ford.

Also born today:
1735 - Johann Christian Bach, 1817 - Aleksey Konstantinovich Tolstoy, 1847 - Jesse James, 1873 - Cornelius Vanderbilt III, 1902 - Darryl F. Zanuck, 1927 - Paul Volcker, 1929 - Bob Newhart, 1940 - Raquel Welch and 1946 - Freddie Mercury.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, September 6 is the 249th day of the year. There are 116 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Wheezie, rivermdz, gabrieltaason, katrina96, stellalynne, Ghostwalker117, BigPauly and syravi .*_

On this day:
1492 - Christopher Columbus sails from La Gomera in the Canary Islands, his final port of call before crossing the Atlantic for the first time.
1620 - The Pilgrims sail from Plymouth, England, on the Mayflower to settle in North America
1628 - Puritans settle Salem, which will later become part of Massachusetts Bay Colony.
1955 - Istanbul Pogrom: Istanbul's Greek and Armenian minority are the target of a government-sponsored pogrom.
1991 - The name Saint Petersburg is restored to Russia's second largest city, which had been renamed Leningrad in 1924.








1995 - Cal Ripken Jr of the Baltimore Orioles plays in his 2,131st consecutive game, breaking a record that stood for 56 years.
1997 - Diana, Princess of Wales is laid to rest in front of a television audience of more than 2.5 billion.

Also born today:
1888 - Joseph P. Kennedy, Sr., 1893 - Claire Chennault, 1899 - Billy Rose, 1944 - Swoosie Kurtz, 1947 - Jane Curtin, 1954 - Carly Fiorina, 1958 - Jeff Foxworthy, 1962 - Elizabeth Vargas, 1972 - China Miéville,

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, September 7 is the 250th day of the year. There are 115 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Happy Birthday to Miss Merry.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Meredith Sinclair, tattookat, rmaiolo, MichaelCDent, kerpolika, nwyckoff, rommelbooc12, Sophrosyne, dinobooc12, judd.exley, Bruce21, janrry21, maryjoy21, Sophiebelle, jolenekendry, Hadou, NumberSix, sweetmello7, Charles.Colyott, Berryk, Cynthia P James, kit1978 and Li Chaka.color]*_

On this day:
70 - A Roman army under Titus occupies and plunders Jerusalem.
1191 - Third Crusade: Battle of Arsuf - Richard I of England defeats Saladin at Arsuf.
1901 - The Boxer Rebellion in China officially ends with the signing of the Boxer Protocol.
1907 - Cunard Line's RMS Lusitania sets sail on her maiden voyage from Liverpool, England to New York City.
1921 - In Atlantic City, New Jersey, the first Miss America Pageant, a two-day event, is held.
1936 - The last surviving member of the thylacine species, Benjamin, dies alone in her cage at the Hobart Zoo in Tasmania.








1963 - The Pro Football Hall of Fame opens in Canton, Ohio with 17 charter members.
2005 - First presidential election is held in Egypt.

Also born today:
1533 - Queen Elizabeth I of England, 1860 - Grandma Moses, 1909 - Elia Kazan, 1913 - Anthony Quayle, 1923 - Peter Lawford, 1925 - Laura Ashley, 1936 - Buddy Holly and 1987 - Evan Rachel Wood.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, September 8 is the 251st day of the year. There are 114 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special birthday wishes to tessa.

Happy Birthday to:
_*tessa, KenMcConnell, Arkhan, kory, jwatson300011, Lee Moan, erickh04, fusprofir, autumn13B1, mriggle783, allison79, krkelimri, Wonder4u, markbeyer, jeboynicor12, zethershaw12, adriantorres17, deanfromaustralia, SkyFlakes, Jean E, mestrin, RegineGray, joseph1955 and taylor6008.*_

On this day:
1504 - Michelangelo's David is unveiled in Florence.
1565 - The Knights of Malta lift the Turkish siege of Malta that began on May 18.








1888 - In London, the body of Jack the Ripper's second murder victim, Annie Chapman, is found.
1930 - 3M begins marketing Scotch transparent tape.
1966 - The first Star Trek series premieres on NBC.
1970 - Hijacking (and subsequent destruction) of three airliners to Jordan by Palestinians
1971 - In Washington, D.C., the John F. Kennedy Center for the Performing Arts is inaugurated









Also born today:
1841 - Antonín Dvořák, 1922 - Sid Caesar, 1924 - Grace Metalious, 1925 - Peter Sellers, 1932 - Patsy Cline, 1957 - Heather Thomas, 1971 - Brooke Burke, 1971 - David Arquette, 1979 - Pink and 1981 - Jonathan Taylor Thomas.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, September 9 is the 252nd day of the year. There are 113 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Happy Birthday to 911jason

Happy Birthday to:
_*Reneebean1, [email protected], Legoboyzmom, articledirectory09, profilecreate09, 
Guido Henkel, atralev, zelmaf, henhopkin, tombryant03, mitchsparks, tommyquids, Afandaxy, pakotz, 
hillthompson, Rafael, covecenter02, stewartburleigh, sevensecrets99, jfaye04, KaraKaye, knchilders, 
wlunsford03, clashtroy, tiara13A, mariawappling, adamriesel, howardantton, athena_001, DeboraWilliams, 
CarmeloPaul, McJ0nes, katherineacope, streK76S2, limjaca, hllen, logondingo, tetemila, pokedvdnews, 
MSellers1961, Massey, SashaWoodlin, ddonaldhjjensen, BillyLTimms, t0mazPuol, bertcarson, Ciareader, 
mytipglass, symptoms, Michelle1LaRue, Michael Kingswood, XercesLee, Caja, noahjones, Abdiel, Donaldbarrett, 
Earlyounkin, Jeffreycjohnson, Blanche867, chad13, timjerry5, hanata234, SimoBret4, hamsvictoria, RahBry5, 
Caleine684, HuhDvon3, Bebx21, Eyalkopaglish, Daveeda976, MrtinBot4, agabriel, Diana0976, dawarner3v, 
lmichel3n5, dcarrer3x, kyle220 (61), vicki batman, kasparnage, WendyandCharles, Derendrea, SIDunbar and 911jason*_

On this day:
1776 - The Continental Congress officially names its new union of sovereign states the United States.
1850 - California is admitted as the thirty-first U.S. state.
1926 - The U.S. National Broadcasting Company is formed.
1947 - First actual case of a computer bug being found: a moth lodges in a relay of a Harvard Mark II computer at Harvard University.








1956 - Elvis Presley appears on The Ed Sullivan Show for the first time.

Also born today:
1754 - William Bligh, 1828 - Leo Tolstoy, 1887 - Alf Landon, 1890 - Harland Sanders, 1894 - Arthur Freed, 1900 - James Hilton, 1925 - Cliff Robertson, 1949 - Joe Theismann, 1952 - Angela Cartwright, 1960 - Mario Batali, 1960 - Hugh Grant, 1966 - Adam Sandler, 1969 - Rachel Hunter, 1972 - Goran Visnjic and 1980 - Michelle Williams.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, September 10 is the 253rd day of the year. There are 112 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*jesseyates10, Lakee05, sunshinedizon, Vencel, livepsyche, NancyACollins, KatieJohnson, garryg, noble19con, CherNe12, Connor Dix, azieran, J.A. Belfield, Elle St. Laurent, Nancy_A_Collins, tmcarper and Daisy13.*_

On this day:
1846 - Elias Howe is granted a patent for the sewing machine.








1963 - 20 African-American students enter public schools in Alabama.
2008 - The Large Hadron Collider at CERN, described as the biggest scientific experiment in history is powered up in Geneva, Switzerland.

Also born today:
1914 - Robert Wise, 1915 - Edmond O'Brien, 1918 - Rin Tin Tin, 1929 - Arnold Palmer, 1934 - Charles Kuralt, 1934 - Roger Maris, 1945 - Jose Feliciano, 1953 - Amy Irving and 1960 - Colin Firth.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, September 11 is the 254th day of the year in the Gregorian calendar. There are 111 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special birthday wishes to Sailor (wherever you are).

Happy Birthday to:
_*Sailor, twiz, dnoble74, Auryn, Labnick, Kindlekelly, Fredlet, sptrout, Gordonfer, calvinsnow, lesliegal08, bluetiger1941, AshMcHale11, pjwebb, Faith.Ruelle and JessaGilbert.*_

On this day:
1609 - Henry Hudson discovers Manhattan Island and the indigenous people living there.
1773 - The Public Advertiser publishes a satirical essay titled Rules By Which A Great Empire May Be Reduced To A Small One written by Benjamin Franklin.
1789 - Alexander Hamilton is appointed the first United States Secretary of the Treasury.
1847 - Stephen Foster's well-known song, Oh! Susanna, is first performed at a saloon in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania.
1857 - Mormon settlers and Paiutes massacre 120 pioneers at Mountain Meadows, Utah.
1941 - Ground is broken for the construction of The Pentagon.








1961 - Foundation of the World Wildlife Fund.
1996 - The Southern Pacific Railroad is absorbed into the Union Pacific Railroad system.
2001 - The September 11 attacks take place in the United States.

Also born today:
1862 - O. Henry, 1885 - D. H. Lawrence, 1913 - Paul "Bear" Bryant, 1917 - Ferdinand Marcos, 1917 - Herbert Lom, 1924 - Tom Landry, 1940 - Brian De Palma, 1950 - Amy Madigan, 1962 - Kristy McNichol, 1965 - Moby and 1967 - Harry Connick, Jr..

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, September 12 is the 255th day of the year. There are 110 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*vick_ammo, therapistgrace, manhaton27, Michell Webb, dimpydiet98, jmorlak1, jakegreen, seanlim278, elissaburn12, rpflynn, lindaannewulf, thietkelogo, brehof, chel.c.cam, BrotherofCats and CarlAndrews.*_

On this day:
490 BC - The conventionally accepted date for the Battle of Marathon. The Athenians and their Plataean allies, defeat the first Persian invasion force of Greece.
1846 - Elizabeth Barrett elopes with Robert Browning.
1910 - Premiere performance of Gustav Mahler's Symphony No. 8 in Munich 
1940 - Cave paintings are discovered in Lascaux, France.








1959 - Premiere of Bonanza, the first regularly-scheduled TV program presented in color.
2005 - Hong Kong Disneyland opens in Penny's Bay, Lantau Island, Hong Kong.

Also born today:
1575 - Henry Hudson, 1818 - Richard Gatling, 1880 - H. L. Mencken, 1888 - Maurice Chevalier, 1892 - Alfred A. Knopf, 1913 - Jesse Owens, 1931 - George Jones, 1940 - Linda Gray, 1944 - Barry White, 1951 - Joe Pantoliano, 1955 - Peter Scolari, 1957 - Rachel Ward, 1980 - Yao Ming and 1981 - Jennifer Hudson.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, September 13 is the 256th day of the year. There are 109 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Tshimangadzo, erinys, jamesshep_15, joehart, Ashleymdz, Madeline, susiehinton15, DawnB, sgarrett79, reevans26, Dennis Coslett, MartinGibbs, Fred Limberg, AlisaC, budayko and Outeast.*_

On this day:
122 - Construction of Hadrian's Wall begins.
1501 - Michelangelo begins work on his statue of David.
1609 - Henry Hudson reaches the river that would later be named after him - the Hudson River.
1814 - Francis Scott Key writes The Star-Spangled Banner
1922 - The temperature (in the shade) at Al 'Aziziyah, Libya reaches a world record 57.8 °C (136.0 °F).
1943 - Chiang Kai-shek elected President of the Republic of China.
1953 - Nikita Khrushchev is appointed secretary-general of the Communist Party of the Soviet Union.
1956 - IBM introduces the first computer disk storage unit, the RAMAC 305.








2001 - Civilian aircraft traffic resumes in the U.S. after the September 11, 2001 attacks.

Also born today:
1851 - Walter Reed, 1860 - John J. Pershing, 1894 - J.B. Priestley, 1903 - Claudette Colbert, 1925 - Mel Tormé, 1931 - Barbara Bain, 1944 - Jacqueline Bisset, 1948 - Nell Carter, 1951 - Jean Smart and 1980 - Ben Savage.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, September 14 is the 257th day of the year. There are 108 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Happy Birthday to our own sandypeach.

Happy Birthday to:
_*sandypeach, Bluejarzen, benjohnny, ShaneDawn, Gen12DXTX, sherlockevans01, SG_MetalHead, WordSpiller, Steve Emmett, marktrainer, JaymeMorse, tashizzlet, MaxDog, sweetcrabhoney18 and Patrick Adams.*_

On this day:
1741 - George Frideric Handel completed his oratorio Messiah.
1752 - The British Empire adopts the Gregorian calendar
1814 - The poem Defence of Fort McHenry is written by Francis Scott Key. The poem is later used as the lyrics of The Star-Spangled Banner.








1847 - Mexican-American War: Winfield Scott captures Mexico City. 
1901 - President William McKinley dies after an assassination attempt, and is succeeded by Theodore Roosevelt. 
1917 - Russia is officially proclaimed a republic.

Also born today:
1849 - Ivan Pavlov, 1910 - Jack Hawkins, 1914 - Clayton Moore, 1944 - Joey Heatherton, 1947 - Sam Neill, 1961 - Wendy Thomas, 1964 - Faith Ford, 1965 - Dmitry Medvedev and 1983 - Amy Winehouse.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, September 15 is the 258th day of the year. There are 107 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*WestPointer1968, El, GeorgeGlass, buzzspark, williams001, Chris Crosby, Brandon514, raile51, samPorter, cbenjamin, xander449, earlwolfe165, jayreddy publisher, neithis, TJBlake and David Gaither.*_

On this day:
1789 - The United States Department of State is established (formerly known as the "Department of Foreign Affairs").
1812 - The French army under Napoleon reaches the Kremlin in Moscow.
1835 - HMS Beagle, with Charles Darwin aboard, reaches the Galápagos Islands.
1948 - The F-86 Sabre sets the world aircraft speed record at 671 miles per hour (1,080 km/h).








1959 - Nikita Khrushchev becomes the first Soviet leader to visit the United States.
2008 - Lehman Brothers files for Chapter 11 bankruptcy, the largest bankruptcy filing in U.S. history.

Also born today:
1254 - Marco Polo, 1789 - James Fenimore Cooper, 1857 - William Howard Taft, 1889 - Robert Benchley, 1890 - Agatha Christie, 1903 - Roy Acuff, 1907 - Fay Wray, 1913 - John N. Mitchell, 1918 - Nipsey Russell, 1922 - Jackie Cooper, 1928 - Cannonball Adderley, 1940 - Merlin Olsen, 1946 - Tommy Lee Jones, 1946 - Oliver Stone, 1961 - Dan Marino, 1984 - Prince Harry of Wales and 1986 - Heidi Montag.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, September 16 is the 259th day of the year. There are 106 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Special Happy Birthday to Harvey. *_

Happy Birthday to:
_*nebulinda, timm84, jesscscott, collett, rubi, dexterraw, yanseo, kurikon1989, tidbit, Bryon Quertermous, carolineluvs2rt, Libbymoore82, dena0592, PurpleShell, thegreywolf and Michael Sanrosia.*_

On this day:
1400 - Owain Glyndŵr is declared Prince of Wales by his followers.
1893 - Settlers race in Oklahoma for prime land in the Cherokee Strip.
1908 - The General Motors Corporation is founded.








1963 - Malaysia is formed from the Federation of Malaya, Singapore, British North Borneo (Sabah) and Sarawak.

Also born today:
1883 - T. E. Hulme, 1914 - Allen Funt, 1922 - Janis Paige, 1924 - Lauren Bacall, 1925 - Charlie Byrd, 1925 - B. B. King, 1927 - Peter Falk, 1930 - Anne Francis, 1934 - Elgin Baylor, 1934 - George Chakiris, 1949 - Ed Begley, Jr., 1952 - Mickey Rourke, 1956 - David Copperfield, 1968 - Marc Anthony, 1971 - Amy Poehler and 1992 - Nick Jonas.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, September 17 is the 260th day of the year. There are 105 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*JamiLee203, LilliPilli, piglet, arne_bue, bethhorton194, solekile, justindvd1, a1onza80, ChrisInAfrica, gilbertreid, Samantha Fury, Snapping Turtle, Michaelnash, leafted00, mass2015, mass676, milhan288, mass2050, mass2051, kisala9906, Michael_J_Sullivan, Essie Holton, kisala9906, Matthew Milson, William S. and darkdawn.*_

On this day:
480 BC -- The Battle of Thermopylae, 
1787 -- The United States Constitution is signed in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania.
1978 -- The Camp David Accords are signed by Israel and Egypt.








1983 -- Vanessa Williams becomes the first black Miss America.

Also born today:
1907 -- Warren Burger, 1923 -- Hank Williams, 1927 -- George Blanda, 1928 -- Roddy McDowall, 1929 -- Sir Stirling Moss, 1931 -- Anne Bancroft, 1948 -- John Ritter and 1985 -- Alexander Ovechkin.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, September 18 is the 261st day of the year. There are 104 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Danipet, allthewayvegas, brittanies13, Joespano, Aerosoleshoes, Cujo, janette, ashanti, elyndalisay, khent003, jason_menozac, stevenry0, sheryl_baver, AmyJ, marya7kins0n, m4rkj0hn, janicefoust460, kidwgm, ChemicalBilly57, scottcsmith, Susie Evans, Gareth K Pengelly, LadyX20 and Nathan F..  * _

On this day:
324 - Constantine the Great decisively defeats Licinius in the Battle of Chrysopolis.
1502 - Christopher Columbus lands at Costa Rica on his fourth, and final, voyage.
1809 - The Royal Opera House in London opens.








1837 - Tiffany and Co. is founded by Charles Lewis Tiffany and Teddy Young in New York City. 
1850 - The U.S. Congress passes the Fugitive Slave Law of 1850.
1873 - Panic of 1873: The U.S. bank Jay Cooke & Company declares bankruptcy, triggering a series of bank failures.
1961 - U.N. Secretary-General Dag Hammarskjöld dies in a plane crash.
1975 - Patty Hearst is arrested after a year on the FBI Most Wanted List.
2009 - The 72 year run of the soap opera The Guiding Light ends.

Also born today:
53 - Trajan, Roman Emperor, 1709 - Samuel Johnson, 1765 - Pope Gregory XVI, 1905 - Greta Garbo, 1916 - Rossano Brazzi, 1920 - Jack Warden, 1927 - Phyllis Kirk, 1933 - Robert Blake, 1939 - Frankie Avalon, 1948 - Lynn Abbey, 1971 - Lance Armstrong and 1971 - Jada Pinkett Smith.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, September 19 is the 262nd day of the year. There are 103 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special B'day wishes to rayhensley.

Happy Birthday to:
_*delron, jaywilson, RafaelMontilla, danieldesmond, tswilkins, mj2040, K-Dalglish, jkbreunig, liddell, longislandlimo, bbker897, lisaoliver, rayhensley, NathanWrann, Julia Crane, Chris Slusser, Danielle Jarvis, Mia Grace, dwaynepugh and vpayton.*_

On this day:
1676 - Jamestown is burned to the ground by the forces of Nathaniel Bacon during Bacon's Rebellion.








1881 - President James A. Garfield dies of wounds suffered in a July 2 shooting.
1952 - The United States bars Charlie Chaplin from re-entering the country after a trip to England.

Also born today:
1796 - Hartley Coleridge, 1922 - Damon Knight, 1928 - Adam West, 1931 - Brook Benton, 1933 - David McCallum, 1934 - Brian Epstein, 1937 - Abner Haynes, 1940 - Bill Medley, 1940 - Paul Williams, 1941 - Mama Cass Elliot, 1948 - Jeremy Irons, 1949 - Twiggy, 1964 - Trisha Yearwood and 1974 - Jimmy Fallon.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, September 20 is the 263rd day of the year. There are 102 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*KingRBlue, ttoomey, jamkind, TheDreamContinued, ZuzanaLewis, JamieBurnette, LDS, kevin-taylor, reedhen22, Bryan R. Dennis, Greg Hamerton, Erica Conroy, michaelraytaylor and SSRichardson.*_

On this day:
1187 - Saladin begins the Siege of Jerusalem.
1519 - Ferdinand Magellan sets sail from Sanlúcar de Barrameda on his expedition to circumnavigate the globe.
1633 - Galileo Galilei is tried before the Congregation for the Doctrine of the Faith for teaching that the Earth orbits the Sun.
1881 - Chester A. Arthur is inaugurated as the 21st President of the United States following the assassination of James Garfield.
1906 - Cunard Line's RMS Mauretania is launched at the Swan Hunter & Wigham Richardson shipyard in Newcastle upon Tyne, England.








1946 - The first Cannes Film Festival is held.

Also born today:
1878 - Upton Sinclair, 1917 - Red Auerbach, 1924 - Gogi Grant, 1929 - Anne Meara, 1934 - Sophia Loren, 1948 - George R. R. Martin and 1967 Ricky Nelson's twins: Gunnar and Matthew.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, September 21 is the 264th day of the year. There are 101 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Marguerite, Malibama, robertlc, prey4war, benny225, lorflo, lester5865, iri473sam, Joy1521, mlheath, sandraohashi, Meaghan Ward ,Aaron J Booth, Sean Patrick Fox, GreatMindsLit, katieajennings and Lady_O.*_

On this day:
1780 - Benedict Arnold gives the British the plans to West Point.
1897 - The "Yes, Virginia, there is a Santa Claus" editorial is published in the New York Sun.
1937 - J. R. R. Tolkien's The Hobbit is published.
1942 - The B-29 Superfortress makes its maiden flight.








1981 - Sandra Day O'Connor is unanimously approved by the U.S. Senate as the first female Supreme Court justice.
2001 - Deep Space 1 flies within 2,200 km of Comet Borrelly.

Also born today:
1411 - Richard Plantagenet, 1866 - H. G. Wells, 1931 - Larry Hagman, 1935 - Henry Gibson, 1944 - Fannie Flagg, 1944 - Hamilton Jordan, 1945 - Jerry Bruckheimer, 1947 - Stephen King, 1950 - Bill Murray, 1962 - Rob Morrow, 1967 - Faith Hill, 1968 - Ricki Lake and 1981 - Nicole Richie.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, September 22 is the 265th day of the year. There are 100 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Happy B'day to ibrewalot.

Happy Birthday to:
_*0seadogg31, cherryb99, ibrewalot, NuriceDale, verngarner, hiramcarrillo, AmitDey, kathryndiaz56, Annabel and the thinker.*_

On this day:
1598 - Ben Jonson is indicted for manslaughter.
1776 - Nathan Hale is hanged for spying during American Revolution.
1869 - Richard Wagner's opera Das Rheingold premieres in Munich.
1888 - The first issue of National Geographic Magazine is published.








1955 - In the United Kingdom, the television channel ITV goes live for the first time.

Also born today:
1515 - Anne of Cleves, 1791 - Michael Faraday, 1885 - Erich von Stroheim, 1895 - Paul Muni, 1902 - John Houseman, 1920 - Bob Lemon, 1927 - Tommy Lasorda, 1952 - Paul Le Mat, 1954 - Shari Belafonte, 1956 - Debby Boone, 1958 - Andrea Bocelli, 1961 - Scott Baio and 1961 - Bonnie Hunt.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, September 23 is the 266th day of the year. There are 99 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*jholl949, byronlin12, sgroyle, JasonColeman, coffeeme, AuthorDanielSpringer, Christine, tomstedham, dallee, shakkra08, AnthonyAshley, Gemmi72, bhagwat68, FantonEsquire, computersale754, acortadino, car56sad, JT Ford and Raysbrain.*_

On this day:
1642 - First commencement exercises occur at Harvard College.
1806 - Lewis and Clark return to St. Louis after exploring the Pacific Northwest of the United States.








1889 - Nintendo Koppai (Later Nintendo Company, Limited) is founded by Fusajiro Yamauchi to produce and market the playing card game Hanafuda.
1909 - The Phantom of the Opera , by French writer Gaston Leroux, is first published as a serialization in Le Gaulois.
1952 - Richard Nixon makes his "Checkers speech".
2002 - The first public version of the web browser Mozilla Firefox ("Phoenix 0.1") is released.

Also born today:
480 BC - Euripides, 63 BC - Augustus Caesar, 1215 - Kublai Khan, 1889 - Walter Lippmann, 1897 - Walter Pidgeon, 1920 - Mickey Rooney, 1926 - John Coltrane, 1930 - Ray Charles, 1938 - Romy Schneider, 1943 - Julio Iglesias, 1949 - Bruce Springsteen and 1959 - Jason Alexander.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, September 24 is the 267th day of the year. There are 98 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is:
Heritage Day in South Africa.
Independence Day in Guinea-Bissau (from Portugal in 1973).
Republic Day in Trinidad and Tobago.

Happy Birthday to :
_*Mary, knit4keeps, Stephanie924, amanda924, JosephGats, iMav, kitty1456, krislander, endor, MrStatic, Wyatt Bryson, Simon Bever, katyjeanmachine, everxpanding, 
Amythyst_Raine, Psychology Articles, tomato88, faithanncolburn, SuarezMonica and chalice.*_

On this day:
1780 - Benedict Arnold flees to British Army lines when the arrest of British Major John André exposes Arnold's plot to surrender West Point.








1948 - The Honda Motor Company is founded.
1957 - President Dwight D. Eisenhower sends 101st Airborne Division troops to Little Rock, Arkansas, to enforce desegregation.
1968 - 60 Minutes debuts on CBS.
1979 - Compu-Serve launches the first consumer internet service, which features the first public electronic mail service.

Also born today:
1755 - John Marshall, 1896 - F. Scott Fitzgerald, 1921 - Jim McKay, 1936 - Jim Henson, 1941 - Linda McCartney, 1946 - "Mean" Joe Greene, 1958 - Kevin Sorbo, 1982 - Morgan Hamm and 1982 - Paul Hamm.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, September 25 is the 268th day of the year. There are 97 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Essensia, pattyfris, Elijsha, michaelmorg45, kirkrose29, Growlights86,
YasminJasrol, Eileen Muller, lovely13, StevenA, Inpurisnatura, JESE, 
Theresa M Moore, AmyRoseDavis, faithxmarie, NonnieNelson, Mathina, 
Lawrence D. Elliott, jeanhopkins, Robotkinz, Surria, Mathew Reuther and jasongurley.*_

On this day:
1513 - Spanish explorer Vasco Núñez de Balboa reaches what would become known as the Pacific Ocean.
1804 - The Teton Sioux (a subdivision of the Lakota) demand one of the boats from the Lewis and Clark Expedition as a toll for moving further upriver.
1890 - The U.S. Congress establishes Sequoia National Park.








1929 - Jimmy Doolittle performs the first blind flight from Mitchel Field proving that full instrument flying from take off to landing is possible.
1992 - NASA launches the Mars Observer, a $511 million probe to Mars, in the first U.S. mission to the planet in 17 years. Eleven months later, the probe would fail.

Also born on this day:
1764 - Fletcher Christian, 1897 - William Faulkner, 1906 - Dmitri Shostakovich, 1917 - Phil Rizzuto, 1926 - Aldo Ray, 1929 - Barbara Walters, 1930 - Shel Silverstein, 1936 - Juliet Prowse, 1942 - Oscar Bonavena, 1944 - Michael Douglas, 1947 - Cheryl Tiegs, 1951 - Mark Hamill, 1952 - Christopher Reeve, 1961 - Heather Locklear, 1965 - Scottie Pippen, 1968 - Will Smith, 1969 - Catherine Zeta-Jones and 1975 - Matt Hasselbeck.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, September 26 is the 269th day of the year. There are 96 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Patrizia, MMXXVII, Rpatterson, raynsally, videoouija, nealford, bernardogamble, jvhitt, Stephanie Mooney, KCecala, DrugWarAnalyst, RichardWillis and David Adams.*_

On this day:
46 BC - Julius Caesar dedicates a temple to his mythical ancestor Venus Genetrix
1580 - Sir Francis Drake finishes his circumnavigation of the Earth.
1777 - British troops occupy Philadelphia, Pennsylvania during the American Revolution.
1934 - Steamship RMS Queen Mary is launched.








1960 - In Chicago, the first televised debate takes place between presidential candidates Richard M. Nixon and John F. Kennedy.
1973 - Concorde makes its first non-stop crossing of the Atlantic in record-breaking time.

Also born today:
1774 - Johnny Appleseed, 1888 - T. S. Eliot, 1889 - Martin Heidegger, 1895 - George Raft, 1898 - George Gershwin, 1914 - Jack LaLanne, 1925 - Marty Robbins, 1926 - Julie London, 1936 - Winnie Mandela, 1948 - Olivia Newton-John and 1981 - Serena Williams.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, September 27 is the 270th day of the year. There are 95 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*BookLover, carl_h, FacelessVoid, SirRoilyWater, josemaria34, christine26, tomasrodriguez, Isolus, Jean C. Gordon and AlanaSiegel. *_

On this day:
1540 - The Society of Jesus (the Jesuits) receives its charter from Pope Paul III.
1821 - Mexico gains its independence from Spain.
1908 - The first production of the Ford Model T automobile was built at the Piquette Plant in Detroit, Michigan.








1954 - The nationwide debut of Tonight! (The Tonight Show) hosted by Steve Allen on NBC.
1964 - The Warren Commission releases its report, concluding that Lee Harvey Oswald, acting alone, assassinated President John F. Kennedy.

Also born today:
1601 - King Louis XIII of France, 1722 - Samuel Adams, 1885 - Harry Blackstone, Sr., 1896 - Sam Ervin, 1920 - William Conrad, 1933 - Greg Morris, 1934 - Wilford Brimley, 1947 - Meat Loaf and 1972 - Gwyneth Paltrow.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, September 28 is the 271st day of the year. There are 94 days remaining until the end of the year.

It is World Rabies Day, Internationally and Ask a Stupid Question Day in the United States.

Happy Birthday to:
_*amandajane92, UrChoice, troybtler, janesmitch23, angelgsler, meganlake04, mitchelhenson, AnnaPescardot, Rachel Forde, markobeezy, Hope Welsh and Dave Adams. *_

On this day:
48 BC - Pompey the Great is assassinated on the orders of King Ptolemy of Egypt after landing in Egypt.
1066 - William the Conqueror invades England beginning the Norman Conquest.
1791 - France becomes the first European country to emancipate its Jewish population.
1928 - Sir Alexander Fleming notices a bacteria-killing mold growing in his laboratory, discovering what later became known as penicillin.
1958 - France ratifies a new Constitution of France; the French Fifth Republic is then formed upon the formal adoption of the new constitution on October 4.
2008 - SpaceX launches the first private spacecraft, the Falcon 1 into orbit.









Also born today:
551 BC - Confucius, 1330 - Nicolas Flamel, 1901 - Ed Sullivan, 1909 - Al Capp, 1916 - Peter Finch, 1924 - Marcello Mastroianni, 1925 - Seymour Cray, 1934 - Brigitte Bardot, 1967 - Mira Sorvino, 1968 - Naomi Watts, 1984 - Ryan Zimmerman and 1987 - Hilary Duff.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, September 29 is the 272nd day of the year. There are 93 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
*Crystalmes, CraigInTwinCities, KaliedaRik, Guida25, glessa24, Gabor, furniture_wholesale, Claude Nougat, cris24, JollyHarvey, Jan-Web-Hosting, AlanJamesKeogh and Jim Chaseley.*

On this day:
480 BC - Battle of Salamis: The Greek fleet under Themistocles defeats the Persian fleet under Xerxes I.
1907 - The cornerstone is laid at Washington National Cathedral in the U.S. capital.








1916 - John D. Rockefeller becomes the first billionaire.
1954 - The convention establishing CERN (the European Organization for Nuclear Research) is signed.
1966 - The Chevrolet Camaro, originally named Panther, is introduced.
1990 - Construction of the Washington National Cathedral is completed.

Also born today:
106 BC - Pompey the Great, 1547 - Miguel de Cervantes, 1758 - Horatio Nelson, 1901 - Enrico Fermi, 1904 - Greer Garson, 1907 - Gene Autry, 1913 - Stanley Kramer, 1923 - Stan Berenstain, 1931 - Anita Ekberg, 1935 - Jerry Lee Lewis, 1939 - Larry Linville, 1942 - Madeline Kahn, 1943 - Lech Wałęsa and 1948 - Bryant Gumbel.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, September 30 is the 273rd day of the year. There are 92 days remaining until the end of the year.

*Happy Birthday to our resident author C.S. Marks - "archer".*

Happy Birthday to:
_*eidahl, Joel Arnold, arcticbanana, Nick Steckel, JasonArnett, Megan Duncan, WilliamRiley, WritergirlinLA, Kimberly Van Meter, kevinrau, luistpuig, Septemberlynngray and wildandlawlesswriters. *_

On this day:
1791 - The Magic Flute, the last opera composed by Mozart, receives its premiere performance at Freihaus-Theater auf der Wieden in Vienna, Austria.
1791 - The National Constituent Assembly in Paris is dissolved; Parisians hail Maximilien Robespierre and Jérôme Pétion as incorruptible patriots.
1888 - Jack the Ripper kills his third and fourth victims, Elizabeth Stride and Catherine Eddowes.
1927 - Babe Ruth becomes the first baseball player to hit 60 home runs in a season.








1949 - The Berlin Airlift ends.
1955 - Film icon James Dean dies in a road accident aged 24.
1980 - Ethernet specifications are published by Xerox working with Intel and Digital Equipment Corporation.
2005 - The controversial drawings of Muhammad are printed in the Danish newspaper Jyllands-Posten.

Also born today:
1917 - Buddy Rich, 1921 - Deborah Kerr, 1924 - Truman Capote, 1928 - Elie Wiesel, 1931 - Angie Dickinson, 1935 - Johnny Mathis, 1940 - Dewey Martin, 1940 - Samuel F. Pickering, Jr., 1942 - Frankie Lymon, 1943 - Marilyn McCoo, 1947 - Rula Lenska, 1953 - S. M. Stirling, 1957 - Fran Drescher, 1961 - Eric Stoltz, 1961 - Crystal Bernard and 1971 - Jenna Elfman.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, October 1 is the 274th day of the year. There are 91 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to Meemo and Jessica Billings.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Meemo, courtenay, Poi Girl, scott_audio, ejbeats, KimberlyinMN), cckbrown, Jeremy C. Shaddix, Appleipad, hostingbiz, Jessica Billings, pcalderon69, wilawill, Ericke12, contyler, kadenn88, Roberto, lynette12, johnb88, henrger12, jamildjonie, understand144, Thomas Hardy, alxgdwin, Alan Ryker, Alisha, martinjones, Meka, MopsaAspom and williamspd.*_

On this day:
331 BC - Alexander the Great defeats Darius III of Persia in the Battle of Gaugamela.
1787 - Russians under Alexander Suvorov defeat the Turks at Kinburn.
1811 - The first steamboat to sail the Mississippi River arrives in New Orléans, Louisiana.
1880 - John Philip Sousa becomes leader of the United States Marine Band.
1890 - The Yosemite National Park and the Yellowstone National Park are established by the U.S. Congress.








1908 - Ford puts the Model T car on the market at a price of US$825
1940 - The Pennsylvania Turnpike, often considered the first superhighway in the United States, opens to traffic.
1957 - First appearance of "In God We Trust" on U.S. paper currency.
1962 - First broadcast of The Tonight Show Starring Johnny Carson
1982 - EPCOT Center opens at Walt Disney World near Orlando, Florida, United States

Also born today:
1910 - Bonnie Parker, 1920 - Walter Matthau, 1921 - James Whitmore, 1924 - Jimmy Carter, 1924 - William Rehnquist, 1924 - Roger Williams, 1928 - Laurence Harvey, 1928 - George Peppard, 1930 - Richard Harris, 1950 - Randy Quaid and 1963 - Mark McGwire.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

Thank you for the birthday shoutout!


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, October 2 is the 275th day of the year. There are 90 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*shanb63, symposium85, anneortiz, TriBen, Ltpg37, David Tapp, Phineas21, Namilval21, teesmar, tatum_7, kschles, NaomiMarx, rbborden02, Angerona Love, Lindy and Daniel A. Roberts.*_

On this day:
1187 - Siege of Jerusalem: Saladin captures Jerusalem after 88 years of Crusader rule.
1789 - George Washington sends the proposed Constitutional amendments (The United States Bill of Rights) to the States for ratification.
1950 - Peanuts by Charles M. Schulz is first published.








1959 - The anthology series The Twilight Zone premieres on CBS television.
2002 - The Beltway sniper attacks begin, extending over three weeks.

Also born today:
1800 - Nat Turner, 1869 - Mohandas Karamchand Gandhi, 1871 - Cordell Hull, 1890 - Groucho Marx, 1895 - Bud Abbott, 1904 - Graham Greene, 1911 - Jack Finney, 1928 - George "Spanky" McFarland, 1937 - Johnnie L. Cochran Jr., 1949 - Annie Leibovitz, 1951 - Sting and 1970 - Kelly Ripa.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, October 3 is the 276th day of the year. There are 89 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to Dennis Batchelder, one of our resident authors.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Athena, Emmalita, denbatch, toddfonseca, tomcdman, BlueEyedMum, Cora, Wilker, rosalee25, daehnp03, mmcdan13, maxspencer, AEZents, Candace Sams, Boyd and matthew j baffoe.*_

On this day:
1712 - The Duke of Montrose issues a warrant for the arrest of Rob Roy MacGregor.
1795 - General Napoleon Bonaparte first rises to national prominence being named to defend the French National Convention against armed counter-revolutionary rioters threatening the three year old revolutionary government.
1863 - The last Thursday in November is declared as Thanksgiving Day by President Abraham Lincoln
1955 - The Mickey Mouse Club debuts on ABC.








1995 - O J Simpson acquitted of the murders of Nicole Brown Simpson and Ronald Goldman.

Also born today:
1900 - Thomas Clayton Wolfe, 1925 - Gore Vidal, 1938 - Eddie Cochran, 1941 - Chubby Checker, 1949 - Lindsey Buckingham, 1954 - Stevie Ray Vaughan, 1964 - Clive Owen, 1969 - Gwen Stefani and 1975 - India Arie.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, October 4 is the 277th day of the year. There are 88 days remaining until the end of the year.

It is:
Independence Day in Lesotho
and World Animal Day

Happy Birthday to:
_*JGA, klon99, USMC1968, Jarrett Rush, Jason G. Anderson, tinmiller28, oscarfoster, drewbaker78, youngadultfiction, John Hennessy, jake fox and LauraLin.  *_

On this day:
1535 - The first complete English-language Bible (the Coverdale Bible) is printed, with translations by William Tyndale and Miles Coverdale.
1824 - Mexico adopts a new constitution and becomes a federal republic.
1883 - First run of the Orient Express.








1927 - Gutzon Borglum begins sculpting Mount Rushmore.
1941 - Norman Rockwell's Willie Gillis character debuts on the cover of the Saturday Evening Post.








1988 - U.S. televangelist Jim Bakker is indicted for fraud.

Also born today:
1822 - Rutherford B. Hayes, 1861 - Frederic Remington, 1880 - Damon Runyon, 1895 - Buster Keaton, 1923 - Charlton Heston, 1928 - Alvin Toffler, 1934 - Sam Huff, 1937 - Jackie Collins, 1941 - Anne Rice, 1946 - Susan Sarandon and 1976 - Alicia Silverstone.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, October 5 is the 278th day of the year. There are 87 days remaining until the end of the year.

It is:
Republic Day in Portugal
and World Teachers' Day

Happy Birthday to:
_AuxDeputy, limtk55, earlfox, oorwullie, james009, Lovemumu, Lossangel1314, jycliffordy, YEhayeahLk4h, horsewisevt, insafmare, Lolita Lopez, Jeroen Steenbeeke, dldkrypto and KA Poe._

On this day:
1793 - French Revolution: Christianity is disestablished in France.
1905 - Wilbur Wright pilots Wright Flyer III in a flight of 24 miles in 39 minutes.








1910 - Revolution in Portugal, monarchy overthrown, a republic declared
1944 - Suffrage is extended to women in France.
1947 - The first televised White House address is given by U.S. President Harry S. Truman.
1969 - The first episode of the famous comedy show Monty Python's Flying Circus aired on BBC

Also born today:
1703 - Jonathan Edwards, 1713 - Denis Diderot, 1829 - Chester A. Arthur, 1882 - Robert Goddard, 1902 - Ray Kroc, 1917 - Allen Ludden, 1919 - Donald Pleasence, 1951 - Karen Allen, 1957 - Bernie Mac, 1960 - Daniel Baldwin, 1965 - Mario Lemieux, 1975 - Kate Winslet and 1983 - Nicky Hilton.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, October 6 is the 279th day of the year. There are 86 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to Brendan Carroll.

This is German-American Day in the United States.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Brendan Carroll, OliviaD, efficient33, novelimagination, CalissaLeigh, jawnaw2000, Fersobu, ajalbrinck, erikwecks and S.P. van der Lee.*_

On this day:
1600 - Jacopo Peri's Euridice, the earliest surviving opera, receives its première performance in Florence, signifying the beginning of the Baroque Period
1683 - William Penn brings 13 German immigrant families to the colony of Pennsylvania, marking the first immigration of German people to America.
1889 - Thomas Edison shows his first motion picture.
1927 - Opening of The Jazz Singer, the first prominent talking movie.
1976 - Massacre of students gathering at Thammasat University in Bangkok, Thailand

Also born today:
1846 - George Westinghouse, 1908 - Carole Lombard, 1942 - Britt Ekland and 1955 - Tony Dungy.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, October 7 is the 280th day of the year. There are 85 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_rocky mountain reader, JenniferNaylor, Harclubs, sndybch, efficient88, wina33 and cures. _

On this day:
3761 BC - The epoch (origin) of the modern Hebrew calendar (Proleptic Julian calendar).
1542 - Explorer Cabrillo discovers Santa Catalina Island off the California coast.
1763 - George III of Great Britain issues British Royal Proclamation of 1763, closing aboriginal lands in North America north and west of Alleghenies to white settlements.
1959 - U.S.S.R. probe Luna 3 transmits the first ever photographs of the far side of the Moon.








1982 - Cats opens on Broadway and runs for nearly 18 years before closing on September 10, 2000.

Also born today:
1885 - Niels Bohr, 1905 - Andy Devine, 1911 - Vaughn Monroe, 1917 - June Allyson, 1931 - Desmond Tutu, 1943 - Oliver North, 1951 - John Mellencamp, 1952 - Vladimir Putin, 1955 - Yo-Yo Ma, 1959 - Simon Cowell, 1967 - Toni Braxton and 1976 - Taylor Hicks.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, October 8 is the 282nd day of the year. There are 84 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*akpak, TheBroad, Herman, Colin Timmis, autoprt, rogered, ELBigelow, Bowers Publishing, lexa and edrogers.*_

On this day:
1480 - Great standing on the Ugra river, a standoff between the forces of Akhmat Khan, Khan of the Great Horde, and the Grand Duke Ivan III of Russia, which results in the retreat of the Tataro-Mongols and the eventual disintegration of the Horde.
1860 - Telegraph line between Los Angeles and San Francisco opens.








1967 - Guerrilla leader Che Guevara and his men are captured in Bolivia.
1982 - Cats opens on Broadway and runs for nearly 18 years before closing on September 10, 2000.









Also born today:
1890 - Edward Rickenbacker, 1895 - Juan Perón, 1920 - Frank Herbert, 1936 - Rona Barrett, 1939 - Paul Hogan, 1941 - Jesse Jackson, 1943 - Chevy Chase, 1946 - Dennis Kucinich, 1948 - Benjamin Cheever, 1949 - Sigourney Weaver, 1956 - Stephanie Zimbalist, 1970 - Matt Damon and 1980 - Nick Cannon.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, October 9 is the 282nd day of the year. There are 83 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today would be John Lennon's Birthday.
It is also Leif Erikson Day in the United States, Iceland and Norway.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Shari, Rayne, SteveSmith80, Wren Emerson, jrobert1122, r79TyroneGCUTLER, Miller11, DanDillard, oC9ohngohdb, xploit, markecooper, alberto, Sarah.H.Redhead and DefySense.*_

On this day:
768 - Carloman I and Charlemagne are crowned Kings of The Franks.
1635 - Founder of Rhode Island Roger Williams is banished from the Massachusetts Bay Colony as a religious dissident after he speaks out against punishments for religious offenses and giving away Native American land.
1888 - The Washington Monument officially opens to the general public.








1919 - Black Sox scandal: The Cincinnati Reds win the World Series.
1986 - The musical The Phantom of the Opera has its first performance at Her Majesty's Theatre in London.

Also born today:
1873 - Charles Walgreen, 1918 - Lila Kedrova, 1925 - Johnny Stompanato, 1935 - Prince Edward, Duke of Kent, 1940 - John Lennon, 1941 - Trent Lott, 1944 - John Entwistle, 1948 - Jackson Browne, 1952 - Sharon Osbourne, 1953 - Tony Shalhoub, 1954 - Scott Bakula, 1954 - John O'Hurley, 1958 - Michael Pare, 1964 - Guillermo del Toro and 1975 - Sean Lennon.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, October 10 is the 283rd day of the year. There are 82 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is:
Moi Day in Kenya and
World Day Against Death Penalty and
World Mental Health Day.

Happy Birthday to:
_*didir1010, klrodrigues, TobyZ48195, Tabby, johndwson, babylove123, pqwxjunk, Mary Taylor, peterb526, jeniferzoma, prostores , stacipursley, facebook2010, dedicatedserver, peterswl, control360xbox, grayausting, watsonkristie44, wilmap, jasonpilkin, anhthe, passionplaytours, huggiereview123, babydoll2010, kevinrudolf10, eight77probate), willcorna, gatorhatch, jammitta, maxlina, alistuart, stvndaughtry888, planning555, xayle, fanara, thampton9, uniqugift), lucius5, Weilaijc, lazrut599, leomond7, xdebsib, marjorie47, cliff86, tom91, Ronalds, roxybuk, nina10, carmen32, jscott553, tjhorn553, seanmscott69, millard52english, danharen10, pensacolaf, roto10, Doug Taylor, shawn57, verawang30, arthurmoyer12, albert_warrior, marys650, walterchrysler, christian89, jake30596, jandjs67, AnthonyWilliams23, gamerpcawesome, ela104, realestatechicago, warepublic, laljhuti, BarMantle, rlndjason5, khimmy_002, egegriffin621, nilholud, trcmrph6, dotsonsharon, Bantningspiller, Lukaszw), marialappi01, nbluenbear, Aulet156, Dorethea, paulmurray010, DonaldRodriguez2010, icedive, AwsomeNetwork, andrea85, JenSmith17), dwayrich1, thomas202, Wahnond, pedroxing80, Michael Delmo, John Tyler, G0ddard, JulietaBresn, Zeinie, tophotels1, cherry83, vince19, rodriguesabigail52, HolyIdle, levie10, pinnaclemoving, erenretno, arnick37, tomgray230, menaco, jinkzy10, Wafeeq21, Kathy03, RupertDoyle, imrankhan007, AndrewClarke01, HowardDixon1, luefiona, Dick Albert, TrevorMorley, fritzie24, WilliamRaven, JackTurpin1, tinabell37, NevilleSpeller, GarryP87, eelvinasstorey, GordonMirren, sesawa234, jefferyth972, dorothyford_20, aizen789, CharlesNton, jaylord23, AugustusGogan, StratfordBean, vina1434, Eric99wilson, jayannpolar, TomHawkins02, frankz16, homeandbeds, jonard44, rachelmchill, hchris195, janes23, amy.george19, vannesa.hall19, mhanrry7980, wearefriends04, philip45yake, shaiyajones19, alyson.****, janenelson85, byardbro79, swainbuil81, lilynette89, angelique13, Kapimwe, Bojosim, Bobinezu, cheche25, Chaoziv, melissa.71, Ayhner, Chuizlif, monica.45, rtorrey08, Jinoada, Hayden2Grearel, Peterlaw49, haanchy91, crystal20, Choizoar, froynaa22, ArchFrost26, ADOLFO, ryanivan31, Delilah978, Zentaucik, Earnest215, Keegan21, alexhutton, Vera R., chad207eh, CharlieSelf, zinc_sulfate, glenquiny and SimonWilsonAuthor.*_

On this day:
1845 - In Annapolis, Maryland, the Naval School (later renamed the United States Naval Academy) opens with 50 midshipmen students and seven professors
1967 - The Outer Space Treaty, signed on January 27 by more than sixty nations, comes into force.
1971 - Sold, dismantled and moved to the United States, London Bridge reopens in Lake Havasu City, Arizona.









Also born today:
1813 - Giuseppe Verdi, 1830 - Queen Isabella II of Spain, 1900 - Helen Hayes, 1914 - Ivory Joe Hunter, 1917 - Thelonious Monk, 1924 - James Clavell, 1924 - Ed Wood, 1930 - Harold Pinter, 1941 - Peter Coyote, 1946 - Ben Vereen, 1950 - Nora Roberts, 1954 - David Lee Roth, 1958 - Tanya Tucker, 1959 - Bradley Whitford, 1965 - Toshi, 1969 - Brett Favre, 1973 - Mario López and 1974 - Dale Earnhardt Jr.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, October 11 is the 284th day of the year. There are 81 days remaining until the end of the year.

This is General Pulaski Memorial Day in the United States.

Special Birthday wishes to Angela.

Happy Birthday to:
_Kimblee, Yollo, madelonw1011, johnhomer236, frankfus12, billparker4568,
JennaAnderson, joshuae126, lene1949, loraine33, hyminer, dianna, Angela, Maddie32, milapotter23,
alfonso.alexa, clairematt20, sewlynnie, DougScott, chloefoster19, tanyah, monicab10, trisha.tack, amymdz,
alixzarat, zacmdz, Susanb11, Carolyng11, anismd, blakemdz, dylanenzo, SWeiss and gary sapp._

On this day:
1890 - In Washington, DC, the Daughters of the American Revolution is founded.
1910 - Ex-president Theodore Roosevelt becomes the first U.S. president to fly in an airplane.
1954 - First Indochina War: The Viet Minh take control of North Vietnam.
1975 - The NBC sketch comedy/variety show Saturday Night Live debuts with George Carlin as the host and Andy Kaufman, Janis Ian and Billy Preston as guests.









Also born today:
1844 - Henry Heinz, 1884 - Eleanor Roosevelt, 1918 - Jerome Robbins, 1925 - Elmore Leonard, 1932 - Dottie West, 1946 - Daryl Hall, 1947 - Thomas Boswell, 1962 - Joan Cusack, 1965 - Luke Perry, 1968 - Jane Krakowski, 1976 - Emily Deschanel and 1989 - Michelle Wie.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, October 12 is the 285th day of the year. There are 80 days remaining until the end of the year.

It is Children's Day in Brazil.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Zeronewbury, danfan, Jenny8512, Taborcarn, fisher203, johnray, trishamc, TrishaStyles, peterburg, alansimonbooks, MichaelVaughan, nicky040, helentaylor142, T2dt2, sarahtaylor142, PhilTyler02, sarahalfred142, randybrown112, robertbabin112, doyphilip, adamelijah, markmather112, marktaylor142, seandunne112, janetwilliams11, ianfreed112, Nathan Lowell, georgemdz, jeffesonst, jonhmi, emmamarko112, annamaples112, edwinc112, nicoleblair112, Alleysa, Allanne, iseckjones, shiraroberts112, trishajoybale, wendywilliams112, armilougene, josephjack112, William BK., brendakage, ninaemery112, coy4chase, garydoane112, tinaharrison112, curtiszarat, achillemdz, gabrielscott112, juliesutton112, msdolly90, andyariel, johngarrett112, glenjames112, Gordon Kirkland, jacobs, ronaldpark112, robertpeck112, janetate112, DiMyDarling, jehopkins, James Blanchard Cisneros, editor_maki, kellybords, Jimblob, donnajherren, KatieMP and RichPascual.*_

On this day:
1492 - Christopher Columbus's expedition makes landfall in the Caribbean, specifically in The Bahamas.
1792 - First celebration of Columbus Day in the USA held in New York
1892 - The Pledge of Allegiance is first recited by students in many US public schools, as part of a celebration marking the 400th anniversary of Columbus's voyage.
1901 - President Theodore Roosevelt officially renames the "Executive Mansion" to the White House.
1960 - Cold War: Nikita Khrushchev pounds his shoe on a desk at United Nations General Assembly meeting to protest a Philippine assertion of Soviet Union colonial policy being conducted in Eastern Europe








1979 - The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy, the first of five books in the Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy comedy science fiction series by Douglas Adams is published.
2010 - The first miner from 33 in Chile is out after 69 days and was out at 22:12 eastern time.

Also born today:
1932 - Dick Gregory, 1935 - Luciano Pavarotti, 1944 - Angela Rippon, 1970 - Kirk Cameron, 1975 - Marion Jones and 1977 - Bode Miller.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, October 13 is the 286th day of the year. There are 79 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday Wishes to MAGreen.

Happy Birthday to:
_*MAGreen, raccemup, pagerd, poo, Oogie Pringle, 3karenarbutine, kathyglen, Ferrd, slark10, arayakota, vkr678, jasonmtucker, sanprice11, ch4rleslws, thevictorbook, Bernard J. Schaffer, Andrew Butcher and uppastmidnight.*_

On this day:
54 - Nero ascends to the Roman throne
1307 - Hundreds of Knights Templar in France are simultaneously arrested by agents of Phillip the Fair, to be later tortured into a "confession" of heresy. (the basis for the "Friday the 13th being a bad omen")
1884 - Greenwich, in London, England, is established as Universal Time meridian of longitude.








1923 - Ankara replaces Istanbul as the capital of Turkey.
1946 - France adopts the constitution of the Fourth Republic.
2010 - A live television audience of over 1 billion viewers watched as 33 miners were rescued following a cave-in at the San José Mine in the Atacama Desert of Chile.

Also born today:
1244 - Jaques de Molay, Grand Master of the Knights Templar, 1853 - Lillie Langtry, 1890 - Conrad Richter, 1909 - Art Tatum, 1909 - Herbert Block, 1915 - Cornel Wilde, 1917 - Burr Tillstrom, 1921 - Yves Montand, 1925 - Lenny Bruce, 1925 - Margaret Thatcher, 1941 - Paul Simon, 1959 - Marie Osmond, 1962 - Jerry Rice, 1969 - Nancy Kerrigan and 1971 - Sacha Baron Cohen.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, October 14 is the 289th day of the year. There are 78 days remaining until the end of the year.

This is Mother's Day in Belarus and Teachers' Day in Poland.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Lizzarddance, gasoonergirl, kenlewis, malina, loftismorgan, pmichael27, wadells27, rodz006, LaikaSS2, griffsmom, jenijay, shanelindsay, Arbie Nelson, DavidPForsyth, nel54wan and Kailei Wiseman.*_

On this day:
1066 - Battle of Hastings - In England on Senlac Hill the Norman forces of William the Conqueror defeat the English army and kill King Harold II of England.
1322 - Robert the Bruce of Scotland defeats King Edward II of England at Byland, forcing Edward to accept Scotland's independence.
1586 - Mary, Queen of Scots, goes on trial for conspiracy against Elizabeth I of England.
1884 - The American inventor, George Eastman, receives a U.S. Government patent on his new paper-strip photographic film.








1926 - The children's book Winnie-the-Pooh, by A.A. Milne, is first published.

Also born today:
1644 - William Penn, 1890 - Dwight D. Eisenhower, 1893 - Lillian Gish, 1894 - E. E. Cummings, 1916 - C. Everett Koop, 1927 - Roger Moore, 1939 - Ralph Lauren, 1952 - Harry Anderson, 1953 - Greg Evigan, 1978 - Usher and 1979 - Stacy Keibler.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, October 15 is the 288th day of the year. There are 77 days remaining until the end of the year.

This is Global Handwashing Day, also National Tree Planting Day in Sri Lanka and Teachers' Day in Brazil.

Happy Birthday to:
_*MelissaMarx, gatorhost, KateRyan, amy1918, michellebrwn, obama1a, johnnyb, Lonepalm, HoneyLouise, diets, LadyLis, Manxel21, blanchette, ClaytonMaxwell, pwtucker, margar8e, amandabinere, Matt Maxwell and Robin Piggott.*_

On this day:
1764 - Edward Gibbon observes a group of friars singing in the ruined Temple of Jupiter in Rome, which inspires him to begin work on The History of the Decline and Fall of the Roman Empire.
1783 - The Montgolfier brothers' hot air balloon marks the first human ascent, by Jean-François Pilâtre de Rozier








1880 - Mexican soldiers kill Victorio, one of the greatest Apache military strategists.
1888 - The "From Hell" letter sent by Jack the Ripper is received by the investigators.
1956 - Fortran, the first modern computer language, is shared with the coding community for the first time
1971 - The start of the 2500-year celebration of Iran, celebrating the birth of Persia.
1989 - Wayne Gretzky becomes the all-time leading points scorer in the NHL.

Also born today:
70 BC - Virgil, 1844 - Friedrich Nietzsche, 1858 - John L. Sullivan, 1881 - P. G. Wodehouse, 1908 - John Kenneth Galbraith, 1917 - Arthur Schlesinger Jr., 1920 - Mario Puzo, 1924 - Lee Iacocca, 1926 - Jean Peters, 1942 - Penny Marshall, 1945 - Jim Palmer, 1959 - Sarah Ferguson and 1959 - Emeril Lagasse.


----------



## 911jason

geoffthomas said:


> Special Happy Birthday to 911jason


Hey Geoff, a very belated Thank you! Shows you how rarely I get on KB these days...


----------



## geoffthomas

911jason said:


> Hey Geoff, a very belated Thank you! Shows you how rarely I get on KB these days...


Jason, it is good to see you back, if only briefly.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, October 16 is the 289th day of the year. There are 76 days remaining until the end of the year.

It is Boss' day in U.S. and Canada, Teacher's Day in Chile and World Food Day.

Happy Birthday to:
_*MonaSW, brianm, amandaray169, Farida Mestek, K. A. Jordan, TotallyEpic, gregoryklein, rickwnc, Mimir, ryandevinney444 Lexxycyan, J. Joseph Wright, StephanieRabig, roniewatt, Alychic, Peter John Lucking, Swapan Khanna and cekilgore.*_

On this day:
1781 - George Washington captures Yorktown, Virginia after the Siege of Yorktown.
1793 - Marie Antoinette, wife of Louis XVI, is guillotined at the height of the French Revolution.
1846 - William TG Morton first demonstrated ether anesthesia at the Massachusetts General Hospital
1859 - John Brown leads a raid on Harper's Ferry, West Virginia.








1923 - The Walt Disney Company is founded by Walt Disney and his brother, Roy Disney.
1962 - Cuban Missile Crisis between the United States and Cuba begins.
1984 - Desmond Tutu is awarded the Nobel Peace Prize.

Also born today:
1854 - Oscar Wilde, 1886 - David Ben-Gurion, 1888 - Eugene O'Neill, 1923 - Bert Kaempfert, 1925 - Angela Lansbury, 1927 - Günter Grass, 1931 - Charles Colson, 1946 - Suzanne Somers, 1958 - Tim Robbins, 1962 - Manute Bol and 1975 - Kellie Martin.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, October 17 is the 290th day of the year. There are 75 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday Wishes to NogDog.

Today is International Day for the Eradication of Poverty.

Happy Birthday to:
_*KumaJim, brenwinter, Plexar, MageGap, NavyGirl Leigh, esecuredata03, ciscokid, NogDog, marivic23, LiliTufel, Larry Buttram, kimfuji, sherylh96, Nealiios, vivianwood, pauldude000, girlvsplanet and TheBookieMonster.*_

On this day.
1781 - General Charles Cornwallis offers his surrender to the American revolutionists at Yorktown, Virginia.
1907 - Guglielmo Marconi's company begins the first commercial transatlantic wireless service.








1933 - Albert Einstein, fleeing Nazi Germany, moves to the U.S..
1979 - Mother Teresa awarded the Nobel Peace Prize.

Also born today:
1886 - Spring Byington, 1900 - Jean Arthur, 1903 - Nathanael West, 1915 - Arthur Miller, 1918 - Rita Hayworth, 1920 - Montgomery Clift, 1921 - Tom Poston, 1930 - Jimmy Breslin, 1938 - Evel Knievel, 1942 - Gary Puckett, 1948 - Margot Kidder, 1948 - George Wendt, 1948 - Robert Jordan, 1972 - Eminem and 1972 - Wyclef Jean.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, October 18 is the 291st day of the year. There are 74 days remaining until the end of the year.

This is Alaska Day in Alaska.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Buttercup, gardenclc, thefuture4, chriscihlar, rejuvenation8, Joyce, suzie25, nelnav12, Tara Maya, alodhia41, Val2, timothyhopkins, leepettijohn, ShannonFShaw, Pandora Richardson, GeniusStartup and rosebud.*_

On this day:
1009 - The Church of the Holy Sepulchre, a Christian church in Jerusalem, is completely destroyed by the Fatimid caliph Al-Hakim bi-Amr Allah, who hacks the Church's foundations down to bedrock.








1648 - Boston Shoemakers form first U.S. labor organization.
1767 - Mason-Dixon line, survey separating Maryland from Pennsylvania is completed.
1851 - Herman Melville's Moby-Dick is first published as The Whale by Richard Bentley of London.
1867 - United States takes possession of Alaska after purchasing it from Russia for $7.2 million.
1898 - United States takes possession of Puerto Rico.
1925 - The Grand Ole Opry opens in Nashville, Tennessee.
1954 - Texas Instruments announces the first Transistor radio.

Also born today:
1662 - Matthew Henry, 1919 - Pierre Elliott Trudeau, 1920 - Melina Mercouri, 1921 - Jesse Helms, 1926 - Chuck Berry, 1927 - George C. Scott, 1935 - Peter Boyle, 1939 - Mike Ditka, 1951 - Pam Dawber, 1956 - Martina Navrátilová, 1958 - Thomas Hearns, 1960 - Jean-Claude Van Damme, 1987 - Zac Efron and 1990 - Bristol Palin.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, October 19 is the 292nd day of the year. There are 73 days remaining until the end of the year.

It is Mother Teresa Day in Albania.

Special Happy Birthday to Sebat.

Happy Birthday to:
_*sebat, pawsplus, Nathan, mark12dog, dandridgelloyd, mrspy, CraftyGramma, angelofmine03, robbycraig, Jiujone, DouglasJWyatt, Pirate Queen, Verbena, labond, Gabriel Morcan and Wendy - The Passionate Proofreader.*_

On this day:
202 BC - Second Punic War: At the Battle of Zama, Roman legions under Scipio Africanus defeat Hannibal Barca, leader of the army defending Carthage.








1469 - Ferdinand II of Aragon marries Isabella I of Castile, a marriage that paves the way to the unification of Aragon and Castile into a single country, Spain.
1789 - Chief Justice John Jay is sworn in as the first Chief Justice of the United States.

Also born today:
1909 - Cozy Cole, 1922 - Jack Anderson, 1931 - John le Carré, 1937 - Peter Max, 1945 - John Lithgow, 1946 - Philip Pullman, 1958 - Michael Steele, 1962 - Evander Holyfield, 1965 - Ty Pennington and 1967 - Amy Carter.

and an image from intinst:
Tap Tap Tap Is this thing on? OK, ahem....
Happy Birthday to yoooooouuuuuuu...


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, October 20 is the 293rd day of the year. There are 72 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday Wishes to one of our authors, Philip Chen.

Today is Kenyatta Day in Kenya and World Osteoporosis Day.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Silntdrgn7, RebeccaEast, jinxmom, HeatherNellett, grantwood,
SpinyNorman, Sidney51200, GinnyB, jes325mil, garyford, timothyg35, tony2era1, Stymen1, ErichSysak,
Fead8a, Philip Chen, c0nrack, alexmob99, tracylynn, hardnutt, paulomolo, Stacey Joy Netzel, rashaad bell,
AnnaRose, Robert A Michael, rmcclannen, Lee44, HeatherLongton and chris56.*_

On this day:
1803 - The United States Senate ratifies the Louisiana Purchase.
1973 - "Saturday Night Massacre": President Richard Nixon fires U.S. Attorney General Elliot Richardson and Deputy Attorney General William Ruckelshaus after they refuse to fire Watergate special prosecutor Archibald Cox, who is finally fired by Robert Bork.
1973 - The Sydney Opera House opens.









Also born today:
1632 - Sir Christopher Wren, 1882 - Bela Lugosi, 1907 - Arlene Francis, 1925 - Art Buchwald, 1927 - Joyce Brothers, 1931 - Mickey Mantle, 1950 - Tom Petty, 1958 - Viggo Mortensen and 1971 - Snoop Dogg.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, October 21 is the 294th day of the year. There are 71 days remaining until the end of the year.

This is Apple Day in the United Kingdom.

Happy Birthday to:
_*RovingSoul, OmnivoreInk, knowldgfrk, dfigueroa, orin1Ma, alexcisdixon,
Rob Drob, jameskirk142, Elias_001, amymiles112, JMGibbs13, williambruss112, alatotalsta, Kate Early,
beanzarat, SPBreit, Kim Bowman, fosmitch23, MoonglowNovel, KevinBasil, David Wailing, Noce Pharos, Alexvox, David Tindell and Megan Joel Peterson.*_

On this day:
1512 - Martin Luther joins the theological faculty of the University of Wittenberg.
1520 - Ferdinand Magellan discovers a strait now known as Strait of Magellan.
1797 - In Boston Harbor, the 44-gun United States Navy frigate USS Constitution is launched.








1805 - Battle of Trafalgar: A British fleet led by Vice Admiral Lord Nelson defeats a combined French and Spanish fleet off the coast of Spain.
1824 - Joseph Aspdin patents Portland cement.
1959 - In New York City, the Solomon R. Guggenheim Museum, designed by Frank Lloyd Wright, opens to the public.

Also born today:
1772 - Samuel Taylor Coleridge, 1833 - Alfred Nobel, 1917 - Dizzy Gillespie, 1928 - ****** Ford, 1929 - Ursula K. Le Guin, 1940 - Manfred Mann, 1949 - Benjamin Netanyahu, 1952 - Patti Davis, 1956 - Carrie Fisher, 1978 - Will Estes, 1980 - Kim Kardashian and 1986 - Natalee Holloway.

and an image from intinst:
(Hope that wil be enough candles for everyone, and that the room doesn't catch fire!  )


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, October 22 is the 295th day of the year. There are 70 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is International Stuttering Awareness Day.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Geekgirl, kindlelindsay, aikoi, Texan08, saraaah888, racheldeet, jan12robert, letter1232010, bobkabinet, KerylR, Kimberly Montague, Denniswu, Keith Robinson, JezStrider, dustylynn, Pinesal, JezStrider, rod54ban and GoogleGlassAuthor.*_

On this day:
1746 - The College of New Jersey (later renamed Princeton University) receives its charter.
1836 - Sam Houston is inaugurated as the first President of the Republic of Texas.
1924 - Toastmasters International is founded.
1953 - Laos gains independence from France.
1964 - Jean-Paul Sartre is awarded the Nobel Prize for Literature, but turns down the honor.
1966 - The Supremes become the first all-female music group to attain a No. 1 selling album.








2008 - India launches its first unmanned lunar mission Chandrayaan-1.

Also born today:
1734 - Daniel Boone, 1811 - Franz Liszt, 1903 - Curly Howard, 1917 - Joan Fontaine, 1920 - Timothy Leary, 1938 - Derek Jacobi, 1938 - Christopher Lloyd, 1942 - Annette Funicello, 1943 - Catherine Deneuve, 1946 - Deepak Chopra, 1952 - Jeff Goldblum, 1963 - Brian Boitano and 1985 - Zac Hanson.

and an image from intinst:
Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, October 23 is the 296th day of the year. There are 69 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*CCLady as was, 12bcamping, willscarlet27, MissStar, chabuchie, FTA, Cashcraft, mars42, JCNusbaum, ckhunt, LeaRyan-author, PMCrawford, Steve Z, K.M. Malloy, liana88 and Freeburian238author.*_

On this day:
42 BC - Roman Republican civil wars: Second Battle of Philippi - Mark Antony and Octavian decisively defeat Brutus's army. Brutus commits suicide.
1707 - The first Parliament of Great Britain meets.
1929 - The first North American transcontinental air service begins between New York City and Los Angeles, California.
1946 - The United Nations General Assembly convenes for the first time, at an auditorium in Flushing, Queens, New York City.








1973 - A United Nations sanctioned cease-fire officially ends the Yom Kippur War between Israel and Syria.
2002 - Moscow Theatre Siege begins: Chechen terrorists seize the House of Culture theater in Moscow and take approximately 700 theater-goers hostage.

Also born today:
1835 - Adlai Stevenson I, 1869 - John Heisman, 1893 - Gummo Marx, 1925 - Johnny Carson, 1931 - Diana Dors, 1940 - Pelé, 1942 - Michael Crichton, 1954 - Ang Lee, 1956 - Dianne Reeves, 1956 - Dwight Yoakam, 1959 - "Weird Al" Yankovic, 1976 - Cat Deeley, 1976 - Ryan Reynolds and 1986 - Jessica Stroup.

and an image from intinst:
Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, October 24 is the 297th day of the year. There are 68 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*jonfmerz, eddiewright86, Richard in W.Orange, LisaB40, MichaelBustos, wad3ejug8, paulreed509, macaroni, marlonakimmit, hightechprocrastinating, Alissonmdz, woodkrafter, Julia Kavan, jacky54milson, Jane Fancher, Char57, BELINDA BUCHANAN, Kiran, Brem, Valfie, and RobertSheppard.*_

On this day:
1260 - The Cathedral of Chartres is dedicated in the presence of King Louis IX of France; the cathedral is now a UNESCO World Heritage Site.








1590 - John White, the governor of the second Roanoke Colony, returns to England after an unsuccessful search for the "lost" colonists.
1851 - William Lassell, discovers the moons Umbriel, and Ariel, orbiting Uranus.
1911 - Orville Wright, remains in the air 9 minutes and 45 seconds in a Wright Glider, at Kill Devil Hills, North Carolina.
1929 - "Black Thursday" stock market crash on the New York Stock Exchange.
1998 - Launch of Deep Space 1 comet/asteroid mission
2002 - Police arrest spree killers John Allen Muhammad and Lee Boyd Malvo, ending the Beltway sniper attacks in the area around Washington, DC.
2008 - "Bloody Friday" saw many of the world's stock exchanges experience the worst declines in their history, with drops of around 10% in most indices.

Also born today:
1891 - Rafael Trujillo, 1903 - Melvin Purvis, 1904 - Moss Hart, 1926 - Y. A. Tittle, 1930 - The Big Bopper, 1939 - F. Murray Abraham, 1947 - Kevin Kline, 1952 - David Weber, 1952 - Jane Fancher and 1981 - Tila Tequila.

and an image from intinst:
Hope it is a good one!


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, October 25 is the 298th day of the year. There are 67 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*saraaah16, saraaah_2, HeadshotHeather, blazfglori, frederickschroe, CKWebb, JandenHale, Crush8888, faruknadkar.*_

On this day:
1154 - Henry II of England becomes King of England.
1900 - The United Kingdom annexes the Transvaal.
1944 - Battle of Leyte Gulf, the largest naval battle in history, takes place in and around the Philippines between the Imperial Japanese Navy and the U.S. Third and U.S. Seventh Fleets. Afterward is the first Kamikaze attack of World War 2.
1962 - Cuban missile crisis: Adlai Stevenson shows photos at a meeting of the United Nations Security Council proving that Soviet missiles are installed in Cuba.








1962 - Nelson Mandela is sentenced to five years in prison.
1977 - Digital Equipment Corporation releases OpenVMS V1.0.

Also born today:
1881 - Pablo Picasso, 1886 - Leo G. Carroll, 1888 - Richard E. Byrd, 1912 - Minnie Pearl, 1928 - Marion Ross, 1941 - Helen Reddy and 1984 - Katy Perry.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, October 26 is the 299th day of the year. There are 66 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*haydeneh, kyrin, clivejones, Toronto_LV, shaneclark1, SJWrightAuthor, mmfrick, El Spark, n4uau, grlindberg, MrBill, Jeremy B and MSCHELL.*_

On this day:
1774 - The first Continental Congress adjourns in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania.
1776 - Benjamin Franklin departs from America for France on a mission to seek French support for the American Revolution.
1825 - The Erie Canal opens - passage from Albany, New York to Lake Erie.








1861 - The Pony Express officially ceases operations.
1881 - The Gunfight at the O.K. Corral takes place at Tombstone, Arizona.

Also born today:
1854 - C. W. Post, 1911 - Mahalia Jackson, 1914 - Jackie Coogan, 1916 - François Mitterrand, 1919 - Mohammad Reza Pahlavi, 1942 - Bob Hoskins, 1945 - Jaclyn Smith, 1946 - Pat Sajak, 1947 - Hillary Clinton, 1956 - Rita Wilson, 1962 - Cary Elwes, 1967 - Keith Urban, 1971 - Jim Butcher and 1984 - Sasha Cohen.

and an image from intinst:
Make it a great day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, October 27 is the 300th day of the year. There are 65 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*janepbarringer, SerenityBanks, bob87, Plixentar, lizaanderson22, briankad4, jonesbrown6314, omid_mankoo_author, totalwreak, Nupo, shaydenfl, janwarburton, ferne01, glennlangohr, James N Bishop and iulya.*_

On this day:
1682 - Philadelphia, Pennsylvania is founded.
1838 - Missouri governor Lilburn Boggs issues the Extermination Order, which orders all Mormons to leave the state or be exterminated.
1904 - The first underground New York City Subway line opens; the system becomes the biggest in United States, and one of the biggest in world.








1973 - The Cañon City meteorite, a 1.4 kg chondrite type meteorite, strikes in Fremont County, Colorado.

Also born today:
1811 - Isaac Singer, 1858 - Theodore Roosevelt, 1872 - Emily Post, 1914 - Dylan Thomas, 1920 - Nanette Fabray, 1924 - Ruby Dee, 1926 - H. R. Haldeman, 1932 - Sylvia Plath, 1933 - Floyd Cramer, 1939 - John Cleese, 1946 - Carrie Snodgress and 1984 - Kelly Osbourne.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, October 28 is the 301nd day of the year. There are 64 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is International Animation Day.

Happy Birthday to:
_Dox, JargonTalk, debbiec1028, ScottLCollins, a7dk, MattShare, modernfurniture, David.Niall.Wilson, olina43, darma, Mark Grant, author, ScottChase, brianrowe, kalhen12dillon, hamerfan (2002), BoBby2xXx, shauntagrimes, james_fleming3 and gkweir._

On this day:
312 - Battle of Milvian Bridge: Constantine I defeats Maxentius, becoming the sole Roman Emperor.
1886 - In New York Harbor, President Grover Cleveland dedicates the Statue of Liberty.








1936 - U.S. President Franklin D. Roosevelt rededicates the Statue of Liberty on its 50th anniversary.
1942 - The Alaska Highway (Alcan Highway) is completed through Canada to Fairbanks, Alaska.
1986 - The centenary of the dedication of the Statue of Liberty is celebrated in New York Harbor.

Also born today:
1818 - Ivan Turgenev, 1897 - Edith Head, 1902 - Elsa Lanchester, 1903 - Evelyn Waugh, 1914 - Jonas Salk, 1932 - Suzy Parker, 1936 - Charlie Daniels, 1944 - Dennis Franz, 1948 - Telma Hopkins, 1949 - Bruce Jenner, 1952 - Annie Potts, 1955 - Bill Gates, 1956 - Mahmoud Ahmadinejad, 1963 - Lauren Holly, 1965 - Jami Gertz, 1967 - Julia Roberts, 1972 - Brad Paisley and 1974 - Joaquin Phoenix.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, October 29 is the 302nd day of the year. There are 63 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday greetings to RJKeller.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Lynn, Mycroft, RJ Keller, Capri142, unic1, KindleWomen, JudyParton, JDW, alexadena, SandraMiller, Bob Houston, KayCi, JasonThacker, HHalford, IAmDanMarshall and EvilTwinBrian.*_

On this day:
1618 - English adventurer, writer, and courtier Sir Walter Raleigh is beheaded for allegedly conspiring against James I of England.








1675 - Leibniz makes the first use of the long s (∫) as a symbol of the integral in calculus.
1787 - Mozart's opera Don Giovanni receives its first performance in Prague.
1863 - Eighteen countries meeting in Geneva agree to form the International Red Cross.
1960 - In Louisville, Kentucky, Cassius Clay wins his first professional fight.
1969 - The first-ever computer-to-computer link is established on ARPANET, the precursor to the Internet.

Also born today:
1740 - James Boswell, 1891 - Fanny Brice, 1899 - Akim Tamiroff, 1938 - Ralph Bakshi, 1940 - Connie Mack, 1947 - Richard Dreyfuss, 1948 - Kate Jackson, 1967 - Joely Fisher, 1971 - Winona Ryder and 1981 - Amanda Beard.

and an image from intinst:
No clowning around, 
Hope you have a great birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, October 30 is the 303th day of the year. There are 62 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is Anniversary of the Declaration of the Slovak Nation.

Happy Birthday to :
_*KimmyA, kindleluvr, KindleMap.net, MsBookWorm92, juanwilbert23, cdiet11, redfernremovers, LitChick, Broadie, Paul Jones, JohnsonJoshuaK, mipatrick, wannabeone, tattooedmodelman, jbhickman and billgelwick.*_

On this day:
1831 - In Southampton County, Virginia, escaped slave Nat Turner is captured and arrested for leading the bloodiest slave rebellion in United States history.
1905 - Czar Nicholas II of Russia grants Russia's first constitution, creating a legislative assembly.
1938 - Orson Welles broadcasts his radio play of H. G. Wells's The War of the Worlds, causing anxiety in some of the audience in the United States.
1945 - Jackie Robinson of the Kansas City Monarchs signs a contract for the Brooklyn Dodgers to break the baseball color barrier.
1973 - The Bosporus Bridge in Istanbul, Turkey is completed, connecting the continents of Europe and Asia over the Bosporus for the first time.









Also born today:
1735 - John Adams, 1821 - Fyodor Dostoevsky, 1882 - William Halsey, Jr, 1885 - Ezra Pound, 1893 - Charles Atlas, 1896 - Ruth Gordon, 1936 - Dick Vermeil, 1939 - Grace Slick, 1945 - Henry Winkler, 1951 - Harry Hamlin and 1981 - Ivanka Trump.

and an image from intinst:
We didn't forget you!
Hope it is a Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, October 31 is the 304th day of the year. There are 61 days remaining until the end of the year.

This day is internationally known as Halloween, also known as All Hallow's Eve, Reformation Day, and Day of the Dead for the Philippines.

Today is Halloween in United Kingdom, United States and many other countries.
Day of the Dead in Mexico.

Happy Birthday to:
_*kim, paisley, Arlene, rshives, mlee, beesocks, kevingarywilkes, Jenna Lundeen, Aurorawolf, oscarsim21, Peter Andrew Leonard, BruceJones, TroyReads, Keith Strohm, sicklove, Rags Daniels, inkedblue and JoelArcanjo.*_

On this day:
1517 - Protestant Reformation: Martin Luther posts his 95 theses on the door of the Castle Church in Wittenberg.
1864 - Nevada is admitted as the 36th U.S. state.
1941 - After 14 years of work, Mount Rushmore is completed.









Also born today:
1632 - (baptism) Johannes Vermeer, 1705 - Pope Clement XIV 1795 - John Keats, 1887 - Chiang Kai-shek, 1896 - Ethel Waters, 1912 - Dale Evans, 1922 - Barbara Bel Geddes, 1927 - Lee Grant, 1931 - Dan Rather, 1936 - Michael Landon, 1947 - Deidre Hall, 1950 - John Candy, 1961 - Peter Jackson, 1963 - Dermot Mulroney, 1963 - Rob Schneider and 2000 - Willow Smith.

and an image from intinst:
Happy Halloween Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, November 1 is the 305th day of the year. There are 60 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is World Vegan Day, Independence Day in Antigua and Barbuda, and All Saints Day in many countries.

Happy Birthday to:
_*savanah70, lovekyna, ervine, LifeSuperMarket, Bellknap, chphillips22, bronobuang, Andrew Ashling, emy12, maris21, JerseyGirlBookReviews, mscotes, bibliotastic, Jimmy Stille, Simon Haynes, giga1, sadako18, HDJensen, nirappelton, MLSansom, Moppet, lauren, Luckymoose, Catriona Crehan, Lisa Miranda, brycetenor and DevinSGraves.*_

On this day:
1512 - The ceiling of the Sistine Chapel, painted by Michelangelo, is exhibited to the public for the first time.








1520 - The Strait of Magellan, the passage immediately south of mainland South America, connecting the Pacific and the Atlantic Oceans, is first navigated by Ferdinand Magellan during his global circumnavigation voyage.
1604 - William Shakespeare's tragedy Othello is presented for the first time, at Whitehall Palace in London.
1922 - The last sultan of the Ottoman Empire, Mehmed VI, abdicates.
1982 - Honda becomes the first Asian automobile company to produce cars in the United States with the opening of their factory in Marysville, Ohio.

Also born today:
1871 - Stephen Crane, 1920 - James Kilpatrick, 1923 - Gordon R. Dickson, 1926 - Betsy Palmer, 1935 - Gary Player, 1939 - Barbara Bosson, 1950 - Mitch Kapor, 1957 - Lyle Lovett and 1972 - Toni Collette.

and an image from intinst:
*Happy Birthday!*


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, November 2 is the 306th day of the year. There are 59 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is Statehood Day in North and South Dakota, and All Souls Day.

Happy Birthday to:
_*theresa57, Roberto Scarlato, annaaa999, DaveDagger, Lisa J. Yarde, TGTC, sherk003, Leemark, jamesnelson, n0rjam3s, Paddysland, Tess St John, SantaBarbarahotels, buythebesthome, PaulMaitrejean, Hubert Campbell, scotthelvick, SuseHocking and jdcore.*_

On this day:
1772 - Samuel Adams and Joseph Warren form the first Committee of Correspondence.
1889 - North and South Dakota are admitted as the 39th and 40th U.S. states.
1917 - The Balfour Declaration proclaims British support for the "establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people" with the clear understanding "that nothing shall be done which may prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities".
1947 - In California, designer Howard Hughes performs the maiden (and only) flight of the Spruce Goose; the largest fixed-wing aircraft ever built.








1960 - Penguin Books is found not guilty of obscenity in the Lady Chatterley's Lover case
1988 - The Morris worm, the first internet-distributed computer worm to gain significant mainstream media attention, is launched from MIT.

Also born today:
1734 - Daniel Boone, 1755 - Marie Antoinette, 1795 - James Knox Polk, 1865 - Warren G. Harding, 1877 - Aga Khan III, 1913 - Burt Lancaster, 1938 - Pat Buchanan, 1942 - Stefanie Powers, 1961 - k.d. lang and 1966 - David Schwimmer.

and an image from intinst:
We'd all like to wish you a very
Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, November 3 is the 308th day of the year. There are 58 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is Culture Day in Japan, Independence Day in Panama, Dominica and the Federated States of Micronesia.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Chica, Avalon3, vineeya, susie539, AirBeagle, stivetomynz, JROCK, colintate, RL Beers, jombizz, mncowboy, Meinos Kaen, beware890 and chisom234.*_

On this day:
644 - Umar ibn al-Khattab, the second Muslim caliph, is assassinated by a Persian slave in Medina.
1911 - Chevrolet officially enters the automobile market in competition with the Ford Model T.








1913 - The United States introduces an income tax.
1978 - Dominica gains its independence from the United Kingdom.

Also born today:
1793 - Stephen F. Austin, 1794 - William Cullen Bryant, 1918 - Bob Feller, 1921 - Charles Bronson, 1933 - Ken Berry, 1933 - Michael Dukakis, 1948 - Lulu, 1949 - Larry Holmes, 1952 - Roseanne Barr, 1953 - Kate Capshaw, 1957 - Dolph Lundgren and 1960 - Karch Kiraly.

and an image from intinst:
Hope your day is better
&
Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, November 4 is the 308th day of the year. There are 57 days remaining until the end of the year.

_Special Birthday wishes to our own Gertie Kindle (aka Margaret Lake)._

Happy Birthday to:
_*Bruce F, Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake', Nugget, Elliot, AaliyahHoward, robdale, HelenaSampson, Greg001, Gertie Kindle, TheRiddler, Bconvis, r74PedroGSTONER, J.A. Campbell, kindlemaneater, Birgit Böckli, kea, Selina Fenech, Harry Steinman and Lavoing.*_

On this day:
1429 - Joan of Arc liberates Saint-Pierre-le-Moûtier.
1677 - The future Mary II of England marries William, Prince of Orange. They would later jointly reign as William and Mary.
1825 - The Erie Canal is completed with Governor DeWitt Clinton performing the Wedding of The Waters ceremony in New York Harbour.
1922 - In Egypt, British archaeologist Howard Carter and his men find the entrance to Pharaoh Tutankhamun's tomb in the Valley of the Kings.









Also born today:
1879 - Will Rogers, 1906 - Sterling North, 1913 - Gig Young, 1916 - Walter Cronkite, 1918 - Art Carney, 1919 - Martin Balsam, 1930 - Doris Roberts, 1937 - Loretta Swit, 1946 - Laura Bush, 1946 - Robert Mapplethorpe, 1950 - Markie Post, 1960 - Kathy Griffin, 1961 - Ralph Macchio, 1962 - Jeff Probst, 1969 - Sean "Diddy" Combs, 1969 - Matthew McConaughey and 1975 - Curtis Stone.

and an image from intinst:
To all of our celebrants,


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks for the birthday wishes and the cake. Looks like I have lots of company on KB.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, November 5 is the 309th day of the year. There are 56 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is Guy Fawkes Night (also known as Bonfire Night) in the United Kingdom.

Happy Birthday to:
_*DawnOfChaos, hackeynut, Matt Palen, bernadetterc, anthonymdz, jackstuvat, KlarkJakuzi5, Deidre, levonakon, seanhrobertson, vivinthevalley, Victoria Champion, Ripfit138, Cheewooo and leeseikyi.*_

On this day:
1605 - Gunpowder Plot: A conspiracy led by Robert Catesby to blow up the English Houses of Parliament is thwarted when Sir Thomas Knyvet, a justice of the peace, finds Guy Fawkes in a cellar below the House of Lords. 








1872 - In defiance of the law, suffragist Susan B. Anthony votes for the first time, and is later fined $100.

Also born today:
1855 - Eugene V. Debs, 1885 - Will Durant, 1905 - Joel McCrea, 1911 - Roy Rogers, 1913 - Vivien Leigh, 1931 - Ike Turner, 1940 - Elke Sommer, 1941 - Art Garfunkel, 1943 - Sam Shepard, 1947 - Peter Noone, 1958 - Robert Patrick, 1960 - Tilda Swinton, 1963 - Tatum O'Neal and 1987 - Kevin Jonas.

and an image from intinst:
Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, November 6 is the 310th day of the year. There are 55 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Andra, keg51, CuriousLaura, A_J_Lath, wilnyce01, jason024, JamieMcGuire, ThompsonWrites, Go! Shawn!, c44louise, CBMoore1, R.G. Gilbert, dori chatelain, drwink, JALTSON and brie.mcgill.*_

On this day:
1528 - Shipwrecked Spanish conquistador Álvar Núñez Cabeza de Vaca becomes the first known European to set foot in the area that would become Texas.
1844 - The first constitution of the Dominican Republic is adopted.
1865 - American Civil War: CSS Shenandoah is the last Confederate combat unit to surrender after circumnavigating the globe on a cruise on which it sank or captured 37 unarmed merchant vessels.








1913 - Mohandas Gandhi is arrested while leading a march of Indian miners in South Africa.
1935 - Parker Brothers acquires the forerunner patents for MONOPOLY from Elizabeth Magie.
1995 - Cleveland Browns relocation controversy: Art Modell announces that he signed a deal that would relocate the Cleveland Browns to Baltimore to become the Baltimore Ravens.

Also born today:
1494 - Suleiman the Magnificent, 1854 - John Philip Sousa, 1861 - James Naismith, 1893 - Edsel Ford, 1916 - Ray Conniff, 1921 - James Jones, 1926 - Zig Ziglar, 1931 - Mike Nichols, 1946 - Sally Field, 1955 - Maria Shriver, 1970 - Ethan Hawke, and 1988 - Emma Stone.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, November 7 is the 311th day of the year. There are 54 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is National Revolution and Solidarity Day in Bangladesh.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Gayle, joelfrieders, matthews09, jmorris8071, Mike Nettleton--Author, theeducator20, AbrahamA, zarren27, DwayneRussell, April loves books, teachgiftedkids, Michaelbarri and Ronald McIsaac.*_

On this day:
1872 - The ship Mary Celeste sails from New York, eventually to be found deserted
1874 - A cartoon by Thomas Nast in Harper's Weekly, is considered the first important use of an elephant as a symbol for the United States Republican Party.








1908 - Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid are reportedly killed in San Vicente, Bolivia.
1910 - The first air freight shipment is undertaken by the Wright Brothers and department store owner Max Moorehouse.
1914 - The first issue of The New Republic magazine is published.
1929 - In New York City, the Museum of Modern Art opens to the public.
1944 - Franklin D. Roosevelt elected for a record fourth term as President of the United States of America.

Also born today:
1728 - Captain James Cook, 1879 - Leon Trotsky, 1903 - Dean Jagger, 1913 - Albert Camus, 1918 - Billy Graham, 1922 - Al Hirt, 1942 - Tom Peters, 1943 - Joni Mitchell and 1952 - David Petraeus.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, November 8 is the 312th day of the year. There are 53 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is World Urbanism Day

Happy Birthday to:
*AFS_NZ_IT, ms124, DLs Niece, harrd99, drew2008, madonarose74, jSheena7014, David_Bolton, aleo811, CuriosityQuills, jacobchastain and TheOtherTracy. *

On this day:
1519 - Hernán Cortés enters Tenochtitlán and Aztec ruler Moctezuma welcomes him with a great celebration.








1793 - In Paris, the French Revolutionary government opens the Louvre to the public as a museum.
1889 - Montana is admitted as the 41st U.S. state.
1917 - The People's Commissars give authority to Vladimir Lenin, Leon Trotsky, and Joseph Stalin.
1960 - John F. Kennedy defeats Richard Nixon in one of the closest presidential elections of the twentieth century to become the 35th president of the United States.

Also born today:
1656 - Edmond Halley, 1710 - Sarah Fielding, 1836 - Milton Bradley, 1847 - Bram Stoker, 1884 - Hermann Rorschach, 1900 - Margaret Mitchell, 1912 - June Havoc, 1922 - Christiaan Barnard, 1927 - Patti Page, 1931 - Morley Safer, 1949 - Bonnie Raitt, 1950 - Mary Hart and 1952 - Alfre Woodard.

and an image from intinst:
You wild & crazy cats, you!


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, November 9 is the 313th day of the year. There are 52 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is World Freedom Day in the United States.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Eilene, DefyingGravity, gregharaksin, RonnellDPorter, squeak, andreaslee, Treverend, dilbadaldo, Aaron Pogue, DocRegan and Sarah Wilder./color]*_

On this day:
694 - Egica, a king of the Visigoths of Hispania, accuses Jews of aiding Muslims, sentencing all Jews to slavery.
1494 - The Family de' Medici were expelled from Florence.
1620 - Pilgrims aboard the Mayflower sight land at Cape Cod, Massachusetts.








1764 - Mary Campbell, a captive of the Lenape during the French and Indian War, is turned over to forces commanded by Colonel Henry Bouquet.
1867 - Tokugawa Shogunate hands power back to the Emperor of Japan, starting the Meiji Restoration.
1888 - Jack the Ripper kills Mary Jane Kelly, his last known victim.
1921 - Albert Einstein is awarded the Nobel Prize in Physics for his work with the photoelectric effect.
1960 - Robert McNamara is named president of Ford Motor Co., the first non-Ford to serve in that post.
1967 - First issue of Rolling Stone Magazine is published.

Also born today:
1818 - Ivan Turgenev, 1886 - Ed Wynn, 1914 - Hedy Lamarr, 1915 - Sargent Shriver, 1918 - Spiro Agnew, 1923 - Dorothy Dandridge, 1934 - Carl Sagan, 1935 - Bob Gibson, 1936 - Mary Travers, 1941 - Tom Fogerty, 1942 - Tom Weiskopf, 1951 - Lou Ferrigno, 1973 - Nick Lachey and 1988 - Nikki Blonsky.

and an image from intinst:
Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, November 10 is the 314th day of the year. There are 51 days remaining until the end of the year.

This is the day the United States Marine Corps birthday is celebrated (with a ball).

Happy Birthday to:
_*Cowgirl, F1Wild, terrykyle97, mikecar66, RichMcGinney, lkobescak10, Jazzys Mom, Grobut, kiera03, Orson Zedd, Valerie Maarten, wsmith5555, jasonpinter, ValPear, kayet04, Kazizuge, Tiffany, sismosa04, aqeelkhan, Amanda03, davidnwelton, DragosRoua, mitchfairchild, oldtrojan66, angelsmith1986, KrystalShannan and TracyLane, bberntson.*_

On this day:
1619 - René Descartes has the dreams that inspire his Meditations on First Philosophy.
1775 - The United States Marine Corps is founded at Tun Tavern in Philadelphia by Samuel Nicholas.
1871 - Henry Morton Stanley locates missing explorer and missionary, Dr. David Livingstone in Ujiji, near Lake Tanganyika, allegedly greeting him with the words, "Dr. Livingstone, I presume?".
1969 - National Educational Television (the predecessor to the Public Broadcasting Service) in the United States debuts the children's television program Sesame Street.








1975 - The 729-foot-long freighter SS Edmund Fitzgerald sinks during a storm on Lake Superior, killing all 29 crew on board.









Also born today:
1483 - Martin Luther, 1697 - William Hogarth, 1728 - Oliver Goldsmith, 1759 - Friedrich Schiller, 1889 - Claude Rains, 1893 - John P. Marquand, 1895 - John Knudsen Northrop, 1925 - Richard Burton, 1932 - Roy Scheider, 1949 - Ann Reinking, 1959 - Mackenzie Phillips, 1960 - Neil Gaiman and 1977 - Brittany Murphy.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, Veteran's Day, November 11 is the 315th day of the year. There are 50 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Jeansaint, jazzy1721, MariaG526, vansievert23, jeffnewton25, [email protected], gooder1138, cauthin1988, prettynikki09, edithkay, DrewGayle, Alondra, jeremiah43avery, edwards89, greenking872, Bryanhert5, margaretdejohn, edwards291, gonzalestyl, gonzalesgrl, golf1011, gonzaless, kevinhogg5, Dylan Yarter, sebastianaustin, jeFFcaRt98 , nobad, johnsmedley35, erikclient, Tom Diego, joke99, marlyn11, xoko22, kimberly99, aangel00, tina98, aacer100, medrecruiter2010, bbrook11, wilson546, trumanmarketer, trina, C.J. Ellisson, fatcatseo, novasolarenergy, skate24, jgauza01, ashes11, opuscroakus, joelsyver, stanpiepho, jade12, rainpiepho, orlysyver, kate121, orlypiepho, Braink, winpiepho, sheen13, dennissyver, migrainerelief33, goldankauf, dennispiepho, sarlypiepho, holdrew52, Belisarda, rienaslay, JelmaK, estella, julie20, jennycole, vickysands88, Madeleine25, mekylaroose, AprilB20, Tera, jessandam, marryperkins, katepercy77, emelyhowards, angelacarter58, gloriahick, shaninesholaw, salad1965, rosefrazer, Jergens Flame, irecepolar, mlooper05, hannahcarol, krytelperez, Scath, maria.felong, nikaracines, stephaniegurg, DYarter12, arashine24, BrooklynC1, mylasummers, miranewman2, charityhill20, vinatracey, girliesmith15, AriennaV1, Rizza20, Jerica24 Zalyka20, carlye.18, Anetdah1, Emily85, woodlinsasha, CharmSamonte, shamimnayansaha, sakil, beverly22, AlyannaLace, emily.20, fergie24, EloisaKhan, anna irene, louanne, relmorley, marife, aileen.morales91, April Grace, mooreireland, Angela12, ElsaQuijNO58, magpalitkaghab4Hk, marcovargas02, gafx0054, donna.tucker91, welmaryjane, ida25xang, pinkskull11, rascal76, Raquel, teressaspeak, Acehodiyo1, crispingol84, moniquewatsons, jharleys, gad88, cathwr1te, AprilML1, sha2y2rya, leemooney, Razelyn, gorge5t5benson, hec33, JihooD1, vilen2, ArjayPaulDC1, akal1 (23), akal2 (23), akal3 (23), akal4 (23), aqal (23), aqal1 (23), aqal2 (23), aqal3 (23), aqal4 (23), Christne865 (35), giga2 (23), giga3 (23), giga4 (23), saqa (23), saqa1 (23), saqa2 (23), saqa3 (23), saqa4 (23), wack (23), dedy (23), dedy1 (23), dedy2 (23), jackstarks (24), bryanjackerson (31), dedy3 (23), dedy4 (23), vyne (23), vyne1 (23), vyne2 (23), saymamohib14 (24), vyne3 (23), vyne4 (23), meny (23), meny1 (23), meny2 (23), meny3 (23), meny4 (23), Jietoud, Menthsou, Zendockn, hafizuddin21, FranchoNex, Pixilox, Sagacious Dude, NicolaMorgan, SamiT, syndey, Reviglio, vividumas, jas54pal, alf54way, bri54rey, LonWiddicombe and C.J.Ellisson.*_

On this day:
1839 - The Virginia Military Institute is founded in Lexington, Virginia.
1889 - Washington is admitted as the 42nd U.S. state.
1921 - The Tomb of the Unknowns is dedicated by US President Warren G. Harding at Arlington National Cemetery.








1926 - U.S. Route 66 is established.
1966 - NASA launches Gemini 12.

Also born today:
1744 - Abigail Adams, 1821 - Fyodor Dostoyevsky, 1885 - George Smith Patton, Jr., 1899 - Pat O'Brien, 1904 - Alger Hiss, 1909 - Robert Ryan, 1915 - William Proxmire, 1918 - Stubby Kaye, 1922 - Kurt Vonnegut, 1925 - Jonathan Winters, 1940 - Barbara Boxer, 1960 - Stanley Tucci, 1962 - Demi Moore, 1964 - Calista Flockhart and 1974 - Leonardo DiCaprio.

and an image from intinst:
To all those who share the day, 
a wish for a very


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, November 12 is the 316th day of the year. There are 49 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*WoodWitchDame, Daisy1960, christinerose, yoursuccess247, neilsmith, Margaret, BSusie, pet22ham, judekaua, p261i9k5, AllisonJay, kentbroose, esmiller20, 
andrewmdz1, QventinMool3, dodongkan, songsurgeon3, olivecox19, Megaplexx, athanos, ArnoldD1, mdohno, Gillmer, Darby, Rykymus, wdeen, KLDillon2056,
dev54mal, rey56cal, jer56dur, ray56for, fre56for, jon54han, har56lar, Chris Mystic and Jarred Martin.*_

On this day:
1905 - Norway holds a referendum in favor of monarchy over republic.
1927 - Leon Trotsky is expelled from the Soviet Communist Party, leaving Joseph Stalin in undisputed control of the Soviet Union.
1933 - Hugh Gray takes the first known photos of the Loch Ness Monster.








1980 - The NASA space probe Voyager I makes its closest approach to Saturn and takes the first images of its rings.
1990 - Tim Berners-Lee publishes a formal proposal for the World Wide Web.

Also born today:
1815 - Elizabeth Cady Stanton, 1840 - Auguste Rodin, 1929 - Grace Kelly, 1944 - Booker T. Jones, 1958 - Megan Mullally, 1961 - Nadia Comăneci, 1968 - Sammy Sosa, 1970 - Tonya Harding and 1982 - Anne Hathaway.

and an image from intinst:
Hope it is a great one!


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, November 13 is the 317th day of the year. There are 48 days remaining until the end of the year.

This is World Kindness Day.

Happy Birthday to:
_*teeitup, Marci, Linda1915, J.R. Rain, Author, aloida28, artemw, Kent R. Conrad, Erlland, ravens4u, Rick Gualtieri, Spinner,
jbachandouris, mjlance, Cameron Jace, Bookish Brunette, giggilles, MelKen, stephaniesuesansmith and srichford.*_

On this day:
1002 - English king Æthelred II orders the killing of all Danes in England, known today as the St. Brice's Day massacre.
1927 - The Holland Tunnel opens to traffic as the first Hudson River vehicle tunnel linking New Jersey to New York City.








1947 - Russia completes development of the AK-47, one of the first proper assault rifles
1971 - The American space probe, Mariner 9, becomes the first spacecraft to orbit another planet successfully, swinging into its planned trajectory around Mars.

Also born today:
532 - Augustine of Canterbury, 1312 - King Edward III of England, 1760 - Jiaqing, Emperor of China, 1848 - Albert I, Prince of Monaco, 1850 - Robert Louis Stevenson, 1934 - Garry Marshall, 1938 - Jean Seberg, 1947 - Joe Mantegna, 1955 - Whoopi Goldberg and 1967 - Jimmy Kimmel.

and an image from intinst:
_Wishing you a very_


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, November 14 is the 318th day of the year. There are 47 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is World Diabetes Day.

Happy Birthday to:
_GBear, Putnam, Angela Stribling, jimcrayne27, jazztinn, barbie01, Halbert, rolfjafek, samanthahillard, toni49, leahrmsey, shricks, Moissanitejewel, Bruce2005, Nigel22, JRCSalter and mztx._

On this day:
1533 - Conquistadors from Spain under the leadership of Francisco Pizarro arrive in Cajamarca, Inca empire
1889 - Pioneering female journalist Nellie Bly begins a successful attempt to travel around the world in less than 80 days. 
1969 - Apollo program: NASA launches Apollo 12, the second crewed mission to the surface of the Moon.








1982 - Lech Wałęsa, the leader of Poland's outlawed Solidarity movement, is released after eleven months of internment near the Soviet border.

Also born today:
1650 - King William III of England, 1765 - Robert Fulton, 1840 - Claude Monet, 1889 - Jawaharlal Nehru, 1896 - Mamie Eisenhower, 1900 - Aaron Copland, 1904 - Dick Powell, 1912 - Barbara Hutton, 1919 - Veronica Lake, 1921 - Brian Keith, 1922 - Boutros Boutros-Ghali, 1927 - McLean Stevenson, 1929 - Jimmy Piersall, 1935 - King Hussein of Jordan, 1943 - Peter Norton, 1947 - P. J. O'Rourke, 1948 - Charles, Prince of Wales, 1954 - Condoleezza Rice, 1954 - Yanni and 1966 - Curt Schilling.

and an image from intinst:
*Hope it is a very*


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, November 15 is the 319th day of the year. There are 46 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is America Recycles Day in the United States, The beginning of Winter Lent in Eastern Orthodox, Shichi-Go-San in Japan and King's Feast in Belgium.

Happy Birthday to:
_Thenuts454, blackpassenger, RoxyLyz, brian70, clrkminer, sidmartin, shavens, dwight5elliott, cldadams76, yasakanamee, Syn_F, estebanmccarthy, DonnaFCrow, shirley11, The_Optimist_ , Still Madness, Louella Nelson and MaggieAmada._

On this day:
1533 - Francisco Pizarro arrives in Cuzco, the capital of the Inca Empire.
1777 - After 16 months of debate the Continental Congress approves the Articles of Confederation.
1859 - The first modern revival of the Olympic Games takes place in Athens, Greece.
1920 - First assembly of the League of Nations is held in Geneva.
1939 - In Washington, D.C., US President Franklin D. Roosevelt lays the cornerstone of the Jefferson Memorial.








1969 - In Columbus, Ohio, Dave Thomas opens the first Wendy's restaurant.
1971 - Intel releases world's first commercial single-chip microprocessor, the 4004.
2000 - Jharkhand state comes into existence in India.

Also born today:
1882 - Felix Frankfurter, 1887 - Georgia O'Keeffe, 1891 - Averell Harriman, 1891 - Erwin Rommel, 1905 - Mantovani, 1906 - Curtis LeMay, 1929 - Ed Asner and 1932 - Petula Clark.

and an image from intinst:
Hope you all have (or had) a very Happy Birthday!
Even if it is in a nontraditional way


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, November 16 is the 320th day of the year. There are 45 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to Kcrady.

Today is International Day for Tolerance.

Happy Birthday to:
_*kcrady, sandybaker16, robertduperre, lisat, mixvio, warren003, nicamcbrown15, klenart, Attebery, Shoshana, Normthedrummer, 7hir7een and JessieCar.*_

On this day:
1849 - A Russian court sentences Fyodor Dostoevsky to death for anti-government activities linked to a radical intellectual group; his sentence is later commuted to hard labor.
1973 - U.S. President Richard Nixon signs the Trans-Alaska Pipeline Authorization Act into law, authorizing the construction of the Alaska Pipeline.









Also born today:
42 BC - Tiberius, Roman emperor, 1907 - Burgess Meredith, 1922 - Gene Amdahl, 1928 - Clu Gulager, 1958 - Marg Helgenberger, 1967 - Lisa Bonet, 1977 - Oksana Baiul and 1977 - Maggie Gyllenhaal.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, November 17 is the 321st day of the year. There are 44 days remaining until the end of the year

Today is International Students' Day.

Happy Birthday to:
_*jaimee83, saraaah222, Susan Wells Bennett, jamiebanking, yogibare143, Kent Fletcher, marshallcamacho, meren, Steven Lee Gilbert, beechnut79 and kendellchad.*_

On this day:
1558 - Queen Mary I of England dies and is succeeded by her half-sister Elizabeth I of England.
1603 - English explorer, writer and courtier Sir Walter Raleigh goes on trial for treason.
1800 - The United States Congress holds its first session in Washington, D.C.
1970 - Luna program: The Soviet Union lands Lunokhod 1 on Mare Imbrium (Sea of Rains) on the Moon.








1970 - Douglas Engelbart receives the patent for the first computer mouse.

Also born today:
9 - Titus Flavius Vespasianus, 1790 - August Ferdinand Möbius, 1901 - Lee Strasberg, 1925 - Rock Hudson, 1930 - Bob Mathias, 1938 - Gordon Lightfoot, 1942 - Martin Scorsese, 1943 - Lauren Hutton, 1944 - Danny DeVito, 1944 - Lorne Michaels, 1944 - Tom Seaver, 1948 - Howard Dean, 1960 - RuPaul, 1966 - Daisy Fuentes and 1978 - Rachel McAdams.

and an image from intinst:
Happy Birthday!
(Is it time to eat cake & and ice cream yet?)


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, November 18 is the 322nd day of the year. There are 43 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is Independence Day in Morocco, National Day in Oman and Independence Day in Latvia.

Happy Birthday to:
_*melodiousb, Four Lil' Paws, markboyd295, ClanMoran, iwantakindlebadly, paceman, RichardCGaines, TheodoreTAcosta, robertsfran,
jesusnhenson, Derek Clendening, Mark Gardner, Chris.Livesey, Bec A, Dustin Metzger, anna_masters, AuburnAssassin, Cpersons101 and ssanchez911.*_

On this day:
1307 - William Tell shoots an apple off his son's head.








1803 - The Battle of Vertières, the last major battle of the Haitian Revolution, is fought, leading to the establishment of the Republic of Haiti, the first black republic in the Western Hemisphere.
1865 - Mark Twain's short story The Celebrated Jumping Frog of Calaveras County is published in the New York Saturday Press.
1926 - George Bernard Shaw refuses to accept the money for his Nobel Prize.
1928 - Release of the animated short Steamboat Willie, the first fully synchronized sound cartoon.
1978 - In Jonestown, Guyana, Jim Jones led his Peoples Temple cult to a mass murder-suicide that claimed 918 lives.

Also born today:
1836 - Sir W. S. Gilbert, 1899 - Eugene Ormandy, 1901 - George Gallup, 1908 - Imogene Coca, 1909 - Johnny Mercer, 1923 - Alan Shepard, 1941 - David Hemmings, 1942 - Linda Evans, 1946 - Alan Dean Foster and 1968 - Owen Wilson.

and an image from intinst:
It's your birthday,
Kick back & enjoy it!


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, November 19 is the 323rd day of the year. There are 42 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is Flag Day in Brazil, Liberation Day in Mali, International Men's Day in some countries and World Toilet Day (ewww).

Happy Birthday to:
_*Kindle Rookie, heragn, A.KenLowman, DAVISON, harriswhite12, alywoods54, JimJohnson, DanMarvin, hmcauthor, brennaal, mpgreen88, Dukester, mazen, danielames, Holly Bush, car56san, Tshoe, Beez and Mary Cool.*_

On this day:
1863 - U.S. President Abraham Lincoln delivers the Gettysburg Address.
1930 - Bonnie Parker and Clyde Barrow commit their first robbery.
1959 - The Ford Motor Company announces the discontinuation of the unpopular Edsel.








1969 - Apollo 12 astronauts Pete Conrad and Alan Bean land at Oceanus Procellarum and become the third and fourth humans to walk on the Moon.
1969 - Football player Pelé scores his 1,000th goal.
1998 - Vincent van Gogh's Portrait of the Artist Without Beard sells at auction for $71.5 million USD.









Also born today:
1752 - George Rogers Clark, 1805 - Ferdinand de Lesseps, 1831 - James A. Garfield, 1862 - Billy Sunday, 1905 - Tommy Dorsey, 1909 - Peter Drucker, 1917 - Indira Gandhi, 1920 - Gene Tierney, 1921 - Roy Campanella, 1933 - Larry King, 1935 - Jack Welch, 1936 - Dick Cavett, 1938 - Ted Turner, 1942 - Calvin Klein, 1959 - Allison Janney, 1961 - Meg Ryan, 1962 - Jodie Foster, 1966 - Gail Devers and 1977 - Kerri Strug.

and an image from intinst:
Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, November 20 is the 324th day of the year. There are 41 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is Wedding day of Queen Elizabeth II, Teacher's Day in Vietnam, Day of National Sovereignty in Argentina, Transgender Day of Remembrance and Universal Children's Day.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Sergirl, Brodys Mom, alwayssuccessful, DarkSpoon, izzy, shoppegirl, coralsands, Ronald Kelly, Hamish Brown, caracaine, chrisriddel, Todd Wheeler and Shaz.*_

On this day:
1789 - New Jersey becomes the first U.S. state to ratify the Bill of Rights.
1945 - Trials against 24 Nazi war criminals start at the Palace of Justice at Nuremberg.








1947 - The Princess Elizabeth marries Lieutenant Philip Mountbatten at Westminster Abbey in London.
1984 - The SETI Institute is founded.
1985 - Microsoft Windows 1.0 is released.

Also born today:
1889 - Edwin Hubble, 1900 - Chester Gould, 1907 - Fran Allison, 1917 - Robert Byrd, 1925 - Robert F. Kennedy, 1939 - Dick Smothers, 1942 - Joe Biden, 1956 - Bo Derek, 1959 - Sean Young and 1976 - Dominique Dawes.

and an image from intinst:
Happy Birthday!
Enjoy your non-traditional cake


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, November 21 is the 325th day of the year. There are 40 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday Greetings to Kristan Hoffman.

Today is Armed Forces Day in Bangladesh, National Adoption Day in the United States, World Hello Day, and World Television Day.

Happy Birthday to :
_*verndude, Kristan Hoffman, davidjackson, gretacollins, Doug Lance, auriel_vnns, AlmostHeaven, alinas21, ginakoenig, gpamelac, llamablue, Ilyria Moon, louisearmstrong, esnieto, Theresa Olaes Noe and dar54har.*_

On this day:
164 BC - Judas Maccabaeus, son of Mattathias of the Hasmonean family, restores the Temple in Jerusalem. 
1620 - Plymouth Colony settlers sign the Mayflower Compact
1789 - North Carolina ratifies the United States Constitution and is admitted as the 12th U.S. state.
1877 - Thomas Edison announces his invention of the phonograph.








1942 - The completion of the Alaska Highway 
1969 - The first permanent ARPANET link is established between UCLA and SRI.
1980 - Lake Peigneur drains into an underlying salt deposit.

Also born today:
1694 - Voltaire, 1787 - Samuel Cunard, 1920 - Stan Musial, 1937 - Marlo Thomas, 1941 - Juliet Mills, 1944 - Harold Ramis, 1945 - Goldie Hawn, 1963 - Nicollette Sheridan, 1966 - Troy Aikman and 1969 - Ken Griffey, Jr.

and an image from intinst:
Happy Birthday!
And when you blow out those candles, be careful with that wish.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, November 22 is the 326th day of the year. There are 39 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_Norman, Stellamaz, saraaah13, annaaa013, wordpress, annaaa016, bennicolas, justinewooper44, JoshuaGuess, chotoan, Stel Pavlou, DarwinAGarrison, DouglasPratt, Beth Dolgner, starfleetcadet, RebeccaBG, danteexplorer, Brian Olsen, Valcine, River Runwild and Kevin G. Bufton._

On this day:
1307 - Pope Clement V issues the papal bull Pastoralis Praeeminentiae which instructed all Christian monarchs in Europe to arrest all Templars and seize their assets.
1928 - The premier performance of Ravel's Boléro takes place in Paris.
1954 - The Humane Society of the United States is founded.
1963 - In Dallas, Texas, US President John F. Kennedy is assassinated

Also born today:
1458 - Jacob Obrecht, 1808 - Thomas Cook, 1819 - George Eliot, 1890 - Charles de Gaulle, 1899 - Hoagy Carmichael, 1921 - Rodney Dangerfield, 1924 - Geraldine Page, 1932 - Robert Vaughn, 1940 - Terry Gilliam, 1943 - Billie Jean King, 1958 - Jamie Lee Curtis and 1984 - Scarlett Johansson.

and an image from intinst:
Be sure to get your share!


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, November 23 is the 327th day of the year. There are 38 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday Wishes to Jen.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Jen, tc, liquidgraph, lisa12, piya15, SharonCorillo, Alarm01, tani23, stuvartharish, jhonhussy, oscarth, Kindle Krista, joshuaboone, Athena Grayson, Samularialewis, Laura DiFiore, Jackzhou, GrantSharkey, Jaqumono, iralangstein and Leah A..*_

On this day:
1644 - John Milton publishes Areopagitica, a pamphlet decrying censorship.
1889 - The first jukebox goes into operation at the Palais Royale Saloon in San Francisco.
1936 - The first edition of Life is published.
1963 - The BBC broadcasts the first ever episode of Doctor Who (starring William Hartnell) which is the world's longest running science fiction drama.









Also born today:
1804 - Franklin Pierce, 1859 - Billy The Kid, 1887 - Boris Karloff, 1888 - Harpo Marx, 1940 - Luis Tiant, 1942 - Susan Anspach and 1992 - Miley Cyrus.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, November 24 is the 328th day of the year. There are 37 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is Teacher's Day in Indonesia, Independence Day in Suriname and International Day for the Elimination of Violence against Women.

Happy Birthday to:
_*saraaah11, rs246, stephenlaw01, FrqHuss517, FrqHuss, Cameron McKeth, anjerri2, Ross Harrison and Michael Shean.*_

On this day:
1639 - Jeremiah Horrocks observes the transit of Venus, an event he had predicted.
1859 - Charles Darwin publishes On the Origin of Species.








1932 - In Washington, D.C., the FBI Scientific Crime Detection Laboratory (known as the FBI Crime Lab) opens.
1950 - The "Storm of the Century", a violent snowstorm, paralyzes the northeastern United States and the Appalachians, bringing winds up to 100 mph and sub-zero temperatures. Pickens, West Virginia, records 57 inches of snow. 323 people die as a result of the storm.
1974 - Donald Johanson and Tom Gray discover the 40% complete Australopithecus afarensis skeleton, nicknamed "Lucy" (after The Beatles song "Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds"), in the Awash Valley of Ethiopia's Afar Depression.

Also born today:
1632 - Baruch Spinoza, 1713 - Junipero Serra, 1784 - Zachary Taylor, 1864 - Henri de Toulouse-Lautrec, 1868 - Scott Joplin, 1888 - Dale Carnegie, 1897 - Lucky Luciano, 1911 - Kirby Grant(Sky King), 1913 - Geraldine Fitzgerald, 1917 - Howard Duff, 1925 - William F. Buckley Jr., 1938 - Oscar Robertson, 1940 - Paul Tagliabue, 1942 - Billy Connolly and 1978 - Katherine Heigl.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, November 25 is the 329th day of the year. There are 36 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to Maria Hooley.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Maria Hooley, anjila102, SueEllen, Lesley123, iLink-9000, Realtime, russd918, ckhoffmank, Willow14, Baudy, Titania Ladley, lamontweaver, Lilith Kyper, rav54rey and LilithK.*_

On that day:
1343 - A tsunami, caused by the earthquake in the Tyrrhenian Sea, devastates Naples (Italy) and the Maritime Republic of Amalfi, among other places.
1864 - A group of Confederate operatives calling themselves the Confederate Army of Manhattan starts fires in more than 20 locations in an unsuccessful attempt to burn down New York City.
1952 - Agatha Christie's murder-mystery play The Mousetrap opens at the Ambassadors Theatre in London later becoming the longest continuously-running play in history.








1963 - President John F. Kennedy is buried at Arlington National Cemetery.
1999 - The United Nations establishes the International Day for the Elimination of Violence against Women to commemorate the murder of three Mirabal Sisters for resistance against the Rafael Trujillo dictatorship in Dominican Republic.

Also born on the 25th:
1501 - Yi Hwang, 1835 - Andrew Carnegie, 1844 - Karl Benz, 1846 - Carrie Nation, 1881 - Pope John XXIII, 1914 - Joe DiMaggio, 1920 - Ricardo Montalbán, 1926 - Poul Anderson, 1926 - Jeffrey Hunter, 1940 - Joe Gibbs, 1947 - John Larroquette, 1955 - Bruno Tonioli, 1960 - Amy Grant, 1960 - John F. Kennedy, Jr., 1971 - Christina Applegate, 1976 - Donovan McNabb, 1981 - Barbara Bush and 1981 - Jenna Bush.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, November 26 is the 330th day of the year. There are 35 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is Independence Day in Mongolia.

Happy Birthday to:
_*jdsmke, Patricia, m4ttb4rr, lesedi, annaaa1, ketadiablo, ellacariaga18, atRaM74, JRWoodward and Vickycrewfuller.*_

On this day:
1789 - A national Thanksgiving Day is observed in the United States as recommended by President George Washington and approved by Congress.
1863 - President Abraham Lincoln proclaims November 26th as a national Thanksgiving Day, to be celebrated annually on the final Thursday of November (since 1941, on the fourth Thursday).
1922 - Howard Carter and Lord Carnarvon become the first people to enter the tomb of Pharaoh Tutankhamun in over 3000 years.








2003 - Concorde makes its final flight, over Bristol, England.

Also born today:
1731 - William Cowper, 1853 - Bat Masterson, 1902 - Maurice McDonald, 1909 - Eugène Ionesco, 1912 - Eric Sevareid, 1919 - Frederik Pohl, 1922 - Charles M. Schulz, 1933 - Robert Goulet, 1938 - Rich Little, 1939 - Tina Turner, 1945 - John McVie and 1983 - Chris Hughes.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, November 27 is the 331st day of the year. There are 34 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*ant100, frizico, hppavmx704, tekentugz09, Josh_Stallings, Ashy and ToddLangley.*_

On this day:
1095 - Pope Urban II declares the First Crusade at the Council of Clermont.
1703 - The first Eddystone Lighthouse is destroyed in the Great Storm of 1703.








1924 - In New York City, the first Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade is held.

Also born today:
1701 - Anders Celsius, 1907 - L. Sprague de Camp, 1911 - David Merrick, 1917 - Buffalo Bob Smith, 1940 - Bruce Lee, 1941 - Eddie Rabbitt, 1942 - Jimi Hendrix, 1957 - Caroline Kennedy, 1964 - Robin Givens, 1968 - Michael Vartan and 1973 - Samantha Harris.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, November 28 is the 332nd day of the year. There are 33 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Dork Knight, irishwriter, alexajones568, cahocking, dexterswann18, AuthorJMKelley, peterkoevari, bhealey and bryanhealey.*_

On this day:
1520 - After navigating through the South American strait, three ships under the command of Portuguese explorer Ferdinand Magellan reach the Pacific Ocean, becoming the first Europeans to sail from the Atlantic Ocean to the Pacific.
1660 - At Gresham College, 12 men, including Christopher Wren, Robert Boyle, John Wilkins, and Sir Robert Moray decide to found what is later known as the Royal Society.








1907 - In Haverhill, Massachusetts, scrap-metal dealer Louis B. Mayer opens his first movie theater.
1984 - Over 250 years after their deaths, William Penn and his wife Hannah Callowhill Penn are made Honorary Citizens of the United States

Also born today:
1628 - John Bunyan, 1820 - Friedrich Engels, 1929 - Berry Gordy Jr., 1936 - Gary Hart, 1943 - Randy Newman, 1950 - Ed Harris, 1959 - Judd Nelson, 1962 - Jon Stewart and 1967 - Anna Nicole Smith.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, November 29 is the 333rd day of the year. There are 32 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Frank, stitch, indigo1968, Justin Hollatz, lenaca01, Ryan Pollard , emoorman, haliem004, Rozzie, NorahWilson, lanceweatherman, EverythingIndie, pbatta, ebmbooks, emilycasey, Stuart S. Laing and GeckoFriend.*_

On this day:
800 - Charlemagne arrives at Rome to investigate the alleged crimes of Pope Leo III.
1877 - Thomas Edison demonstrates his phonograph for the first time.
1929 - U.S. Admiral Richard Byrd becomes the first person to fly over the South Pole.








1947 - The United Nations General Assembly votes to partition Israel.
1963 - U.S. President Lyndon B. Johnson establishes the Warren Commission to investigate the assassination of President John F. Kennedy.
1972 - Nolan Bushnell (co-founder of Atari) releases Pong, the first commercially successful video game, in Andy Capp's Tavern in Sunnyvale, California.

Also born today:
1803 - Christian Doppler, 1832 - Louisa May Alcott, 1895 - Busby Berkeley, 1898 - C. S. Lewis, 1908 - Adam Clayton Powell Jr., 1918 - Madeleine L'Engle, 1921 - Dagmar, 1922 - Minnie Miñoso, 1933 - John Mayall, 1940 - Chuck Mangione, 1949 - Garry Shandling, 1952 - Jeff Fahey, 1954 - Joel Coen, 1955 - Howie Mandel, 1957 - Janet Napolitano, 1959 - Rahm Emanuel, 1961 - Kim Delaney, 1962 - Andrew McCarthy, 1964 - Don Cheadle, 1968 - Howard K. Stern and 1982 - Lucas Black.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, November 30 is the 334th day of the year. There are 31 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to Mark Twain (who would be 178 today).
Today is Independence Day in Barbados; Bonifacio Day in the Philippines; Saint Andrew's Day in Scotland.

Happy Birthday to:
_*SimMitz, ajgrant, donald, babyangel, Mark_A_Lopez, BrianKittrell, Shack70, aubreyparr30, jessicaCvernold, craigmmcgraywrites and canadianwriter.*_

On this day:
1782 - Treaty of Paris - In Paris, representatives from the United States and the Kingdom of Great Britain sign preliminary peace articles (later formalized as the 1783 Treaty of Paris).
1803 - In New Orleans, Louisiana, Spanish representatives officially transfer the Louisiana Territory to a French representative. Just 20 days later, France transfers the same land to the United States as the Louisiana Purchase.
1804 - The Democratic-Republican-controlled United States Senate begins an impeachment trial against Federalist-partisan Supreme Court of the United States Justice Samuel Chase.
1886 - The Folies Bergère stages its first revue.
1934 - The steam locomotive Flying Scotsman becomes the first to officially exceed 100mph.








1936 - In London, the Crystal Palace is destroyed by fire.








1940 - Lucille Ball marries Desi Arnaz in Greenwich, Connecticut.
1954 - In Sylacauga, Alabama, United States, the Hodges Meteorite crashes through a roof and hits a woman taking an afternoon nap in the only documented case of a human being hit by a rock from space.
2004 - Longtime Jeopardy! champion Ken Jennings of Salt Lake City, Utah finally loses, leaving him with US$2,520,700, television's biggest game show winnings.

Also born today:
1667 - Jonathan Swift, 1810 - Oliver Winchester, 1835 - Mark Twain, 1874 - Sir Winston Churchill, 1918 - Efrem Zimbalist Jr., 1924 - Shirley Chisholm, 1924 - Allan Sherman, 1926 - Richard Crenna, 1927 - Robert Guillaume, 1929 - Dick Clark, 1930 - G. Gordon Liddy, 1936 - Abbie Hoffman, 1937 - Ridley Scott, 1952 - Mandy Patinkin, 1953 - June Pointer, 1955 - Billy Idol, 1962 - Bo Jackson, 1965 - Ben Stiller, 1978 - Clay Aiken and 1985 - Kaley Cuoco.

and an image from intinst:
Happy Birthday!
And don't you all look Mahvelous!


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, December 1 is the 335th day of the year. There are 30 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is World AIDS Day; Great Union Day in Romania; and Teacher's Day in Panama.

Happy Birthday to:
_*supermom, gypsy1274, Gajetman, bancorn68, squicker, ThomasT, dyna10, clifffleeger, 21stChris, melindagsuggs30, hiney00, Mayceerev, jsheide33, gabrielaking72, Deviprasad, Marc Feld, Charles Belden, kev_tomsett, Christopher Hunter, shibirian and Petrus62.*_

On this day:
1913 - The Ford Motor Company introduces the first moving assembly line.








1955 - In Montgomery, Alabama, seamstress Rosa Parks refuses to give up her bus seat to a white man and is arrested for violating the city's racial segregation laws, an incident which leads to the Montgomery Bus Boycott.
1982 - At the University of Utah, Barney Clark becomes the first person to receive a permanent artificial heart.

Also born today:
1761 - Marie Tussaud, 1913 - Mary Martin, 1923 - Stansfield Turner, 1933 - Lou Rawls, 1935 - Woody Allen, 1939 - Lee Trevino, 1940 - Richard Pryor, 1945 - Bette Midler, 1954 - Bob Goen and 1958 - Charlene Tilton.

and an image from intinst:
We all wish you a very 
Happy Birthday!
(Some are a little nicer about than others)


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, December 2 is the 336th day of the year. There are 29 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is National Day in the United Arab Emirates

Happy Birthday to:
*ConnieK, Stevens68, swena12, bluefrog, liam.judge, shackdeny, frances44, lasubasta, matt77douglas, rolando182, L Reveaux, EthanRussellErway, JoeDiver, jaspercat, LianeMoonraven, wilsontd, egriffith, kriskramer, kwest and Richard Stooker.*

On this day:
1755 - The second Eddystone Lighthouse is destroyed by fire.
1804 - At Notre Dame Cathedral in Paris, Napoleon Bonaparte crowns himself Emperor of the French, the first French Emperor in a thousand years.
1867 - At Tremont Temple in Boston, British author Charles Dickens gives his first public reading in the United States.








1942 - Manhattan Project: A team led by Enrico Fermi initiates the first self-sustaining nuclear chain reaction.

Also born today:
1859 - Georges Seurat, 1863 - Charles Ringling, 1923 - Maria Callas, 1924 - Alexander Haig, 1925 - Julie Harris, 1931 - Edwin Meese, 1939 - Harry Reid, 1968 - Lucy Liu, 1973 - Monica Seles and 1981 - Britney Spears.

and an image from intinst:
_You still look good!
Hope it is a great one!_


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, December 3 is the 337th day of the year. There are 28 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is International Day of People with Disability.

Happy Birthday to:
*saltraker, Brooke, skeeterman10, Jaasy, corky1234, TKindle, Shelby, therapistet, earlpo22, johnwhitley, LaFlamme, ElementR, nicholaslasalla, kimanzi, ledlights and karuszka.*

On this day:
1818 - Illinois becomes the 21st U.S. state.
1910 - Modern neon lighting is first demonstrated by Georges Claude at the Paris Motor Show.
1967 - At Groote Schuur Hospital in Cape Town, South Africa, a transplant team headed by Christiaan Barnard carries out the first heart transplant on a human (53-year-old Louis Washkansky).
1973 - Pioneer program: Pioneer 10 sends back the first close-up images of Jupiter.









Also born today:
1826 - George B. McClellan, 1842 - Charles Alfred Pillsbury, 1857 - Joseph Conrad, 1927 - Andy Williams, 1930 - Jean-Luc Godard, 1937 - Bobby Allison, 1948 - Ozzy Osbourne, 1960 - Daryl Hannah, 1960 - Julianne Moore, 1965 - Katarina Witt and 1968 - Brendan Fraser.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, December 4 is the 338th day of the year. There are 27 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to KindleKay.
and to Someone Nameles and Skyblue.

Today is Navy Day in India.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Happy Birthday to KindleKay (aka #1652), Sam Landstrom, Kindle Gracie, Dark Angel, p161i8ij, bluechipsgarcia, scodum12, james28, jhall124, Thayerphotos, collins04john, DarkAngelCT, prprincess, indira90, Steininger, Sharon Red, Robert Brumm, Lovelight and dfmnola.*_

On this day:
1674 - Father Jacques Marquette founds a mission on the shores of Lake Michigan to minister to the Illiniwek (the mission would later grow into the city of Chicago, Illinois).
1872 - The crewless American ship Mary Celeste is found by the British brig Dei Gratia (the ship had been abandoned for nine days but was only slightly damaged).








1875 - Notorious New York City politician Boss Tweed escapes from prison and flees to Cuba, then Spain.
1881 - The first edition of the Los Angeles Times is published.
1954 - The first Burger King is opened in Miami, Florida, United States.

Also born today:
1861 - Lillian Russell, 1892 - Francisco Franco, 1912 - Pappy Boyington, 1933 - Horst Buchholz, 1942 - Gemma Jones, 1949 - Jeff Bridges, 1951 - Patricia Wettig, 1964 - Marisa Tomei and 1973 - Tyra Banks.

and an image from intinst:
Be sure you get your share!


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, December 5 is the 339th day of the year. There are 26 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is St Nicholas's Eve in various European countries; Father's Day in Thailand.

Happy Birthday to:
_*andrake67, domesticdork, finder76, kennystone, UtahChiropractor, DebtHelp, SuzanneStanley, charise00, joshtremino, demver5, averyhayes, tonytasal, Mrs. K., ambershell15M, robartclean, FytzWilliam Urace, Walker2066, pillowwitharms, Virhenley, damsonjam and invictawatchesguru.*_

On this day:
63 BC - Cicero gave the fourth and final Catiline Orations.
771 - Charlemagne becomes the sole King of the Franks after the death of his brother Carloman.
1492 - Christopher Columbus becomes the first European to set foot on the island of Hispaniola, now Haiti and the Dominican Republic.








1932 - German-born Swiss physicist Albert Einstein is granted an American visa.

Also born today:
1782 - Martin Van Buren, 1839 - George Armstrong Custer, 1890 - Fritz Lang, 1901 - Walt Disney, 1902 - Strom Thurmond, 1906 - Otto Preminger, 1932 - Little Richard, 1934 - Joan Didion, 1947 - Jim Plunkett and 1968 - Margaret Cho.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, December 6 is the 340th day of the year. There are 25 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is Independence Day in Finland (1917); Constitution Day in Spain.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Pardes, noelmadden, apriluofa, Geekchic, Ben White, sambgirl, Author of American Charm, AuthorChristopherLong, greatparenting, krazykuvaas, Wo3lf and zjoe .*_

On this day:
1768 - The first edition of the Encyclopædia Britannica is published.
1849 - American abolitionist Harriet Tubman escapes from slavery.
1877 - The first edition of the Washington Post is published.
1884 - The Washington Monument in Washington D.C. is completed.








1933 - U.S. federal judge John M. Woolsey rules that the James Joyce's novel Ulysses is not obscene.
1967 - Adrian Kantrowitz performed the first human heart transplant in the United States.

Also born today:
1833 - John S. Mosby, 1872 - William S. Hart, 1876 - Fred Duesenberg, 1896 - Ira Gershwin, 1900 - Agnes Moorehead, 1920 - Dave Brubeck, 1924 - Wally Cox, 1948 - JoBeth Williams, 1962 - Janine Turner and 1970 - Adrian Fenty.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, December 7 is the 341st day of the year. There are 24 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is Día de las Velitas in Colombia; Armed Forces Flag Day in India; International Civil Aviation Day and National Pearl Harbor Remembrance Day in the United States.

Special 18th Birthday wishes to Debra Purdy Kong's son.  

Happy Birthday to:
_*cdchandler, RavenRozier, AAprotocol, webvirginia, Elizabeth Brown, izzy05, linwoodh, LynneCantwell, Birdie, akirimpress and JinxFox.*_

On this day:
43 BC - Marcus Tullius Cicero is assassinated.
1787 - Delaware becomes the first state to ratify the United States Constitution.
1941 - World War II: Attack on Pearl Harbor - The Imperial Japanese Navy attacks the United States Pacific Fleet and its defending Army Air Forces and Marine air forces at Pearl Harbor, Hawaii, causing a declaration of war upon Japan by the United States.








1988 - Yasser Arafat recognizes the right of Israel to exist.

Also born today:
1863 - Richard Sears, 1873 - Willa Cather, 1910 - Louis Prima, 1915 - Eli Wallach, 1923 - Ted Knight, 1932 - Ellen Burstyn, 1942 - Harry Chapin, 1956 - Larry Bird, 1966 - C. Thomas Howell and 1973 - Terrell Owens.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, December 8 is the 342nd day of the year. There are 23 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is Feast of the Immaculate Conception (Roman Catholic Church); Bodhi Day in Japan

Happy Birthday to:
_*Brenda M., jglerner, Compassionate_Mindz, Waynethurson, Bunny Hugger, johnmedler, BRWoods, Sports Psychology, apbschmitz, Scott Doornbosch, ashleyrobertson, Robert B. Marks, jbarnes24, Mjcaan and C Ryan Bymaster.*_

On this day:
1660 - Margaret Hughes becomes the first actress to appear on an English public stage, playing the role of Desdemona in a production of Shakespeare's play Othello.
1980 -John Lennon, an English musician and peace activist, is murdered by Mark David Chapman, a mentally unstable fan, in front of The Dakota apartment building in New York City.









Also born today:
65 BC - Horace, 1542 - Mary, Queen of Scots, 1765 - Eli Whitney, 1894 - James Thurber, 1925 - Sammy Davis Jr., 1930 - Maximilian Schell, 1933 - Flip Wilson, 1936 - David Carradine, 1937 - James MacArthur, 1939 - Sir James Galway, 1943 - Jim Morrison, 1953 - Kim Basinger and 1964 - Teri Hatcher.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, December 9 is the 343rd day of the year. There are 22 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is Independence Day in Tanzania (1961); Army Day in Peru (1824) and International Anti-Corruption Day.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Wunderkind, Keith Blenman, kimbertay, jaysd, anivyl, DaveP, maryblunt1, L.A. Tripp, Nel_Ashley, Peter Laurent, Raquel Valldeperas and Greg Strandberg.*_

On this day:
1793 - New York City's first daily newspaper, the American Minerva, is established by Noah Webster.
1851 - The first YMCA in North America is established in Montreal, Quebec.
1888 - Statistician Herman Hollerith installs his computing device at the United States War Department.
1953 - General Electric announces that all communist employees will be discharged from the company.
1962 - The Petrified Forest National Park is established in Arizona.








1979 - The eradication of the smallpox virus is certified, making smallpox the first and to date only human disease driven to extinction.

Also born today:
1608 - John Milton, 1845 - Joel Chandler Harris, 1897 - Hermione Gingold, 1898 - Emmett Kelly, 1906 - Grace Hopper, 1909 - Douglas Fairbanks, Jr., 1911 - Broderick Crawford, 1911 - Lee J. Cobb, 1912 - Tip O'Neill, 1916 - Kirk Douglas, 1922 - Redd Foxx, 1925 - Dina Merrill, 1928 - Dick Van Patten, 1930 - Buck Henry, 1934 - Dame Judi Dench, 1938 - Deacon Jones, 1941 - Beau Bridges, 1947 - Tom Daschle, 1953 - John Malkovich, 1957 - Donny Osmond, 1962 - Felicity Huffman and 1970 - Kara DioGuardi.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, December 10 is the 344th day of the year. There are 21 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is Human Rights Day; Constitution Day in Thailand.

Happy Birthday to:
_*monahanpt, lemaxflo33, kyleh071, wordpresshosting, maliya, nicowart04, ashlenmark04, 
BettyPhillips, addienick, davidowen86, HeartEvans, terence, p261i9k3, Laufeia, BSISeries, 
scottcincy, rickywatson1, dianekatep, azelwright19, BroadbandTucker, Kingsnake21, 
Kingsnake214, softball214, Virgil001, Carola14Battistone, samanthawarren, kevinmarsh44, 
number12, aaronoverfield, esmereldajones, joe56hud, R.L. Kiser, jamesninness, VAAndrews and valeriechase.*_

On this day:
1508 - The League of Cambrai is formed by Pope Julius II, Louis XII of France, Maximilian I, Holy Roman Emperor and Ferdinand II of Aragon as an alliance against Venice.
1520 - Martin Luther burns his copy of the papal bull Exsurge Domine outside Wittenberg's Elster Gate.








1541 - Thomas Culpeper and Francis Dereham are executed for having affairs with Catherine Howard, Queen of England and wife of Henry VIII.
1817 - Mississippi becomes the 20th U.S. state.
1884 - Mark Twain's Adventures of Huckleberry Finn is published for the first time.
1901 - The first Nobel Prizes are awarded.
1955 - The Mighty Mouse Playhouse premieres on television.
1965 - The Grateful Dead's first concert performance under this new name.

Also born today:
1830 - Emily Dickinson, 1911 - Chet Huntley, 1912 - Philip A. Hart, 1914 - Dorothy Lamour, 1923 - Harold Gould, 1941 - Fionnula Flanagan, 1941 - Tommy Kirk, 1941 - Chad Stuart, 1952 - Susan Dey, 1956 - Rod Blagojevich, 1957 - Michael Clarke Duncan, 1964 - Bobby Flay, 1978 - Summer Phoenix, 1985 - Raven-Symoné.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, December 11 is the 345th day of the year. There are 20 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to Sandpiper.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Sandpiper, Cuechick, analysis, Flechette, cloudman256, emmiline, ja80nth, solartraining, 
kellylo9009, p161i8ih!, dextersols, mayern22, maureen201, kingtonmax, raelalt, Scott D. Covey, natashalarry,
gabriela.collins, rogerzarat RomanDof4, MoonlitDreams, reynaaly22, ColleenL, Melhael, jenniferlweil, Allen_Dusk, zac54nor and lorissong.*_

On this day
361 - Julian the Apostate enters Constantinople as sole Emperor of the Roman Empire.
1792 - French Revolution: King Louis XVI of France is put on trial for treason by the National Convention.
1816 - Indiana becomes the 19th U.S. state.
1934 - Bill Wilson, co-founder of Alcoholics Anonymous, takes his last drink and enters treatment for the last time.
1968 - The Rolling Stones Rock and Roll Circus is filmed at the Intertel (V.T.R. Services) Studio, Wycombe Road, Wembley.
1972 - Apollo 17 becomes the sixth and last Apollo mission to land on the Moon.








2008 - Bernard Madoff is arrested and charged with securities fraud in a $50 billion Ponzi scheme.

Also born today
1830 - Kamehameha V, 1882 - Max Born, 1882 - Fiorello La Guardia, 1883 - Victor McLaglen, 1905 - Gilbert Roland, 1912 - Carlo Ponti, 1918 - Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn, 1924 - Doc Blanchard, 1931 - Rita Moreno, 1939 - Tom Hayden, 1944 - Teri Garr, 1944 - Brenda Lee, 1950 - Christina Onassis and 1954 - Jermaine Jackson.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday December 12 is the 346th day of the year. There are 19 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Brenda, sam, mima, williamlaney, S.REID, richbyford256, jacque089, stopsmoking, ermal, gnicole, mamy, kjohns, rakkincham, daneroberts12, Daniel844, telehand, pecribir, DanielGro8, hanuelanderson, Mackenzie, jwright201040, jankleitz, edmass34, sh3sh1ne, wellharbor34, bascones, Motorop11, fL0wers0, Josh Reynolds, Tinlama02, vynvynguapita, EliseBell, rainlun, morjames7, jshe57, gerry5burch, jgordon0277, Amber03, richard459, stevejones5, aliencharles, shellygrace4, cheappowertools, janegarner93, tom300418, precision2010, aliciamoriz, p261i9k9, p161i8ii, finance201, foxEDWARDS, jacknile4, autumn11, nursingjobs00, marcussmith5, actoledoheating, Jabez, alexhill3, brainwatersofteners, warriorneil123, curtis21, coreysmith4, earlchiu22, jongtom, Konomi, jamescox3, Broughton, kimsruben, edgardcollins3, Gemma12, NJVetGuy, jerryrey1, markhil4, joan1988, reccakeys123, foxKEEN, video_interviewing, orgebrown, investments, Jano27, foxKINDLE, Athena4325, skillsinterview, Jigs08, MinnaM1, ChristinaXavier, ellen1988, tanglung10, walhtamcross, gomaria88, LilitaP1, skillinterview, CarlemaL1, gemvent, itumkevin, stacimor81, SharonL1, ghost918, Denny2010, kimberlyg207, zeroEMERT, richie6duchon, sabrina6723, Eartha, lkarims0, Jimmy2010, AidaK1, qaiserzia44, LadyRB1, lgranados04, atai303, natasha87, ChristineK1, PalomaM1, MatinaM1, ebiz00, Anggajoga1, Fuego30, Spidey03, feltonmayo, bembemkarles, CarmenZ2, andrew17, ClaudiaJM1, Mateban1, hanna_pres, Dubbexa, melissalwebb, InamaeA1, shanefederson, dixies227, anatashaw, cheapest21, cathygale19, JijingB1, juza mia, Gandeza, berna dacula, kailinA1, Danilo6, jtplayer, kelsie, Romie12, love june alia, kaalimoot, love joy, panben20101, ardith castro, joana galleto, moneyonline01, mmarkjccombs, jim145, rosecastillo45, MelleS1, gglennsssoto, bbeatricermmoore, aubrey diolan, rrobertcssasser, jean padilla, russel2tiffin, joan villarde, katepearl_19, annethagarnett, twiruski, grahampowell, sandra0A0, xylenecolley, shang23, gloverocund, anastasia.18, fatimahlewis19, shookhina, aliagha, diannebutler19, kitchenuser5, venus.collins19, athena.gregory19, nayankhetbm, KevinS1, margela89, EljeanIvy1, monica.25, allcladoutlet, karen01, ArchieA1, doperci, johndeereprty, marie7231, ipadapps, glykaross, beverlydurham, nandekaro, KhiaWine89, kekke, ad4mross, emmarodriguez, MutyaN1, RichardoM1, jinky.bird, RicaM1, dorisvillegas9, zanastern0413, KellyJeckson, toshiro68, CadenceGriffith, elliweil5495, RobertG1, Jeffcarter, MarkRudder73, alana21, brafdelton11, charime diaz, Jennifer550, Mary017, CampoganN1, Danita299, shakswellow12, marjorie dizon, jabeard, jocelycraft, Mariawright, Win22, MarkyRudder, Robert201, alamna03, belzen9032, pia razon, TheUselessGod, kevin53garcia, yingko2, ward232ae, khan2011, Bryce V. Giroux, owengent12, TDoolan, editorjmv, Kwalker, ammumarket, RakeshMan and halinalidia.*_

On this day:
1787 - Pennsylvania becomes the second state to ratify the United States Constitution five days after Delaware became the first.
1901 - Guglielmo Marconi receives the first transatlantic radio signal at Signal Hill in St John's, Newfoundland.
1917 - In Nebraska, Father Edward J. Flanagan founds Boys Town
1937 - Panay incident: Japanese aircraft bomb and sink US gunboat Panay on the Yangtze River in China.








1963 - Kenya gains its independence from the United Kingdom.

Also born today:
1745 - John Jay, 1821 - Gustave Flaubert, 1893 - Edward G. Robinson, 1900 - Sammy Davis, Sr., 1915 - Frank Sinatra, 1923 - Bob Barker, 1924 - Ed Koch, 1938 - Connie Francis, 1940 - Dionne Warwick, 1952 - Cathy Rigby, 1962 - Tracy Austin, 1970 - Jennifer Connelly and 1972 - Hank Williams III.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday December 13 is the 347th day of the year. There are 18 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*buddyswife, reginelee, Groggy1, slimbroom, Hitby, Daffita, DebRobinson, thbikes, Doraexxa, Bammill, Slurpeedog, Northone, Yvonney, Merth46, Kali.Amanda, CrystalJigsaw, EBergstrom, Mobbsy, Will Venitus, Andreas Tjern and portlandrocks.*_

On this day:
1294 - Saint Celestine V resigns the papacy after only five months.
1577 - Sir Francis Drake sets out from Plymouth, England, on his round-the-world voyage.
1769 - Dartmouth College is founded by the Rev. Eleazar Wheelock.








1972 - Apollo program: Eugene Cernan and Harrison Schmitt of Apollo 17 are the last humans to set foot on the Moon.
2006 - The Baiji, or Chinese River Dolphin, is announced as extinct.

Also born today:
1818 - Mary Todd Lincoln, 1887 - Alvin York, 1897 - Drew Pearson, 1910 - Van Heflin, 1913 - Archie Moore, 1923 - Larry Doby, 1925 - Dick Van ****, 1929 - Christopher Plummer, 1929 - Christopher Plummer, 1929 - Christopher Plummer, 1953 - Ben Bernanke, 1957 - Steve Buscemi, 1967 - Jamie Foxx and 1989 - Taylor Swift.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday December 14 is the 348th day of the year. There are 17 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*YankeeRose1214, pankaj, Grady Hendrix, Zara, JPM, jemmah30, debifinch, apkvale, Jan Fischer Wade, William Sewell and soultrader.*_

On this day:
557 - Constantinople is severely damaged by an earthquake.
1287 - The Zuider Zee sea wall in the Netherlands collapses, killing over 50,000 people.
1542 - Princess Mary Stuart becomes Mary, Queen of Scots.
1819 - Alabama becomes the 22nd U.S. state.
1911 - Roald Amundsen's team becomes the first to reach the South Pole.
1962 - NASA's Mariner 2 becomes the first spacecraft to fly by Venus.








1971 - Over 200 of East Pakistan's (now Bangladesh) intellectuals are massacred by the Pakistani Army and their local allies.
1972 - Apollo program: Eugene Cernan is the last person to walk on the moon.

Also born today:
1503 - Nostradamus, 1794 - Erastus Corning, 1896 - Jimmy Doolittle, 1897 - Margaret Chase Smith, 1908 - Morey Amsterdam, 1911 - Spike Jones, 1917 - June Taylor, 1925 - Sam Jones, 1932 - Abbe Lane, 1935 - Lee Remick, 1939 - Ernie Davis, 1946 - Patty Duke and 1988 - Vanessa Hudgens.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday December 15 is the 349th day of the year. There are 16 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Happy Birthday to Kindy, Rhiathame, Damian Santiago, susanb1971, deblob1966, amandamoore311, Tana Walker, joshtan, Calaye, j0nathan45, lyonevans, elaineowens092, amandab33, lolita006, AliceWhite, gates4100, adrianb15, terangmalem, Carl246, Yhasie031, felicitygrey, Blake Sheridan, scslawin, ThomasCardin and DonDraco.*_

On this day:
1791 - The United States Bill of Rights becomes law when ratified by the Virginia General Assembly.
1864 - In the Battle of Nashville, Union forces under George H. Thomas almost completely destroy the Army of Tennessee under John B. Hood.
1933 - The Twenty-first Amendment to the United States Constitution officially becomes effective, repealing the Eighteenth Amendment that prohibited the sale, manufacture, and transportation of alcohol.








1945 - Occupation of Japan: General Douglas MacArthur orders that Shinto be abolished as the state religion of Japan.
2011 - American forces withdraw from Iraq after a 9-year long campaign.

Also born today:
37 - Nero, 1832 - Gustave Eiffel, 1892 - J. Paul Getty, Harold Abrahams, 1911 - Stan Kenton, 1918 - Jeff Chandler, 1921 - Alan Freed, 1933 - Tim Conway, 1939 - Cindy Birdsong, 1942 - Dave Clark and 1949 - Don Johnson.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday December 16 is the 350th day of the year. There are 15 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:_*Dave A Vance, SunshineTart, 0Ostrum, JuanGomezJurado, hanzo21, francis02, Hilda2010, hodad66, SweetMarie83, Jack Slack, croberts and allysonjo.*_

On this day:
1497 - Vasco da Gama rounds the Cape of Good Hope, the point where Bartolomeu Dias had previously turned back to Portugal.
1653 - Oliver Cromwell becomes Lord Protector of the Commonwealth of England, Scotland and Ireland.
1707 - Last recorded eruption of Mount Fuji in Japan.








1773 - Members of the Sons of Liberty disguised as Mohawks dump crates of tea into Boston harbor as a protest against the Tea Act.
1907 - The Great White Fleet begins its circumnavigation of the world

Also born today:
1770 - *Ludwig van Beethoven*, 1775 - *Jane Austen*, 1863 - George Santayana, 1899 - Sir Noel Coward, 1901 - Margaret Mead, 1917 - *Sir Arthur C. Clarke*, 1928 -_* Philip K. Dick*_, 1938 - Liv Ullmann, 1941 - Lesley Stahl, 1943 - Steven Bochco and 1947 - Ben Cross.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tulesday December 17 is the 351st day of the year. There are 14 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*rwridley, harlynadams, jan1712, curlytops11, Rainha, Pierrep99, ronald25, Loy yer, jennefere, SeanPB, GC, klouholmes, elementalmuse, nataliegowens, ashleyhoward and alexandria.*_

On this day:
1538 - Pope Paul III excommunicates Henry VIII of England.
1777 - France formally recognizes the United States of America.
1790 - Discovery of the Aztec calendar stone.








1865 - First performance of the Unfinished Symphony by Franz Schubert.
1903 - The Wright Brothers make their first powered and heavier-than-air flight in the Wright Flyer at Kitty Hawk, North Carolina.
1947 - First flight of the Boeing B-47 Stratojet strategic bomber.








1983 - The IRA bombs Harrods Department Store in London, killing six people.

Also born today:
1807 - John Greenleaf Whittier, 1894 - Arthur Fiedler, 1903 - Erskine Caldwell, 1920 - Kenneth E. Iverson, 1929 - William Safire, 1935 - Cal Ripken, Sr., 1945 - Ernie Hudson, 1953 - Bill Pullman and 1975 - Milla Jovovich.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday December 18 is the 352nd day of the year. There are 13 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:_*robin.goodfellow, MeganW, Scholast1c, TwiMommy, metal134, duefreez, Marilyng, david silvia, Juliana_Haygert, JM, ChrisTeese, Bob327, tshryock, J.Zeiset, rookieborn, BRBogle, CPSennett and jam54ken.*_

On this day:
1271 - Kublai Khan renames his empire "Yuan" (元 yuán), officially marking the start of the Yuan Dynasty of Mongolia and China.
1787 - New Jersey becomes the third state to ratify the U.S. Constitution.
1878 - The Al-Thani family become the rulers of the state of Qatar
1888 - Richard Wetherill and his brother in-law discover the ancient Indian ruins of Cliff Palace in Mesa Verde.








1912 - The Piltdown Man, later discovered to be a hoax, is announced by Charles Dawson.
1958 - Project SCORE, the world's first communications satellite, is launched.
1987 - Larry Wall releases the first version of the Perl programming language.
2006 - United Arab Emirates holds its first-ever elections.

Also born today:
1878 - Joseph Stalin, l1886 - Ty Cobb, 1913 - Alfred Bester, 1913 - Willy Brandt, 1916 - Betty Grable, 1917 - Ossie Davis, 1927 - Ramsey Clark, 1932 - Roger Smith, 1939 - Michael Moorcock, 1943 - Keith Richards, 1946 - Steven Spielberg, 1950 - Leonard Maltin, 1954 - Ray Liotta, 1963 - Brad Pitt, 1978 - Katie Holmes and 1980 - Christina Aguilera.

and an image from intinst:
Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday December 19 is the 353rd day of the year. There are 12 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:_*hipquest, Tricia, pdegnan, robinsloan, bkhelgren, ayuryogini, hexusmorgan, idahopotatoes, Sheermonah, AndySomo, SamIam, Chrystalla, Antonio Longworth, Nicholas Taylor, Johnkindle, Moira Bianchi and RAFarmer.  * _

On this day:
1154 - Henry II of England is crowned at Westminster Abbey.
1776 - Thomas Paine publishes one of a series of pamphlets in the Pennsylvania Journal titled The American Crisis.
1843 - Charles Dickens' A Christmas Carol goes on sale.








1972 - The last manned lunar flight, Apollo 17, crewed by Eugene Cernan, Ron Evans and Harrison Schmitt, returns to Earth.
1998 - Lewinsky scandal: The United States House of Representatives forwards articles I and III of impeachment against President Bill Clinton to the Senate.

Also born today:
1899 - Martin Luther King, Sr., 1902 - Sir Ralph Richardson, 1906 - Leonid Brezhnev, 1915 - Édith Piaf, 1920 - David Susskind, 1933 - Cicely Tyson, 1934 - Al Kaline, 1944 - Tim Reid, 1946 - Robert Urich, 1963 - Jennifer Beals, 1966 - Alberto Tomba, 1972 - Alyssa Milano and 1980 - Jake Gyllenhaal.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday December 20 is the 354th day of the year. There are 11 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*jackjage5698, snapster6, cremer, Travis haselton, Thomas0012, maxim07, Paul0013, Paul007, Ryan0014, kevinrey0, StephanieJ, Wenadam06, kinSuri, GailVernon03, kvnryn0, krstn3m1, samthaxx34, LeonardDHilleyII, daphne dangerlove and TaylorKnight.*_

On this day:
69 - Vespasian, formerly a general under Nero, enters Rome to claim the title of emperor.
1192 - Richard the Lion-Heart is imprisoned by Leopold V of Austria on his way home to England after signing a treaty with Saladin ending the Third crusade.
1803 - The Louisiana Purchase is completed at a ceremony in New Orleans.









1860 - South Carolina becomes the first state to attempt to secede from the United States.
1946 - The popular Christmas film It's a Wonderful Life is first released in New York City.

Also born today:
1833 - Dr Samuel A. Mudd, 1868 - Harvey Firestone, 1881 - Branch Rickey, 1898 - Irene Dunne, 1904 - Spud Davis, 1908 - Dennis Morgan, 1932 - John Hillerman, 1946 - John Spencer and 1952 - Jenny Agutter.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday December 21 is the 355th day of the year. There are 10 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*bosslady402, jackmearl, misterwilson, jackdane875, sara145, leo212moo, aneeburg, Reader1234, Kinbot, fayaz25, deemasfashion, Angelina Cabo, WFMeyer, shahin2, johnfdtaff, seattlegurl2, Angela Ackerman, Lynelle, AllmyteeMeg and Germanio.*_

On this day:
1620 - William Bradford and the Mayflower Pilgrims land on what is now known as Plymouth Rock in Plymouth, Massachusetts.








1826 - American settlers in Nacogdoches, Mexican Texas, declare their independence, starting the Fredonian Rebellion.
1879 - World première of Henrik Ibsen's A Doll's House at the Royal Theatre in Copenhagen.
1937 - Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs, the world's first full-length animated feature, premieres at the Carthay Circle Theater.








1995 - The city of Bethlehem passes from Israeli to Palestinian control.

Also born today:
1118 - Thomas Becket, 1603 - Roger Williams, 1804 - Benjamin Disraeli, 1892 - Rebecca West, 1915 - Werner von Trapp, 1918 - Kurt Waldheim, 1922 - Paul Winchell, 1926 - Joe Paterno, 1935 - Phil Donahue, 1937 - Jane Fonda, 1940 - Frank Zappa, 1946 - Carl Wilson, 1948 - Samuel L. Jackson, 1954 - Chris Evert, 1955 - Jane Kaczmarek, 1957 - Ray Romano, 1959 - Florence Griffith Joyner, 1965 - Andy Dick, 1966 - Kiefer Sutherland and 1967 - Ervin Johnson.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday December 22 is the 356th day of the year. There are nine days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is the Winter solstice.

Happy Birthday to:
_*ladyknight33, Coral Moore, cntrykami, Tamika, stanghla, coke00, richardl, mmzcreates, jeanchan08, Ivone4, kelly12, authorguy, teosocrates, gregorymdz, blue1222, tinytoy, JKEP, sunflowerantics and JKEP.*_

On this day:
1864 - Savannah, Georgia falls to General William Tecumseh Sherman.
1894 - The Dreyfus affair begins in France, when Alfred Dreyfus is wrongly convicted of treason.
1937 - The Lincoln Tunnel opens to traffic in New York City.








1964 - First flight of the SR-71 (Blackbird).








1965 - In the United Kingdom, a 70 mph speed limit is applied to all rural roads including motorways for the first time. Previously, there had been no speed limit.
1989 - Berlin's Brandenburg Gate re-opens after nearly 30 years, effectively ending the division of East and West Germany.
2010 - The repeal of the Don't Ask Don't Tell policy, is signed into law by President Barack Obama.

Also born today:
244 - Diocletian, 1696 - James Oglethorpe, 1858 - Giacomo Puccini, 1862 - Connie Mack, 1907 - Dame Peggy Ashcroft, 1912 - Lady Bird Johnson, 1915 - Barbara Billingsley, 1936 - Hector Elizondo, 1945 - Diane Sawyer, 1948 - Steve Garvey, 1949 - Maurice Gibb, 1949 - Robin Gibb, 1962 - Ralph Fiennes and 1989 - Jordin Sparks.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday December 23 is the 358th day of the year . There are eight days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*homecatmom, KindleJaneRRT, J.E.Johnson, saraaah09, kblesmis, umama, willalcala253, mersz, Andrewson, jlee745, compoundbow21, timothymdz, likeanne, nicolaepaul, johnhurt112, willardhoward, Katia Lief, Crissy, palmharborman, VixBarry and pczick.*_

On this day:
1783 - George Washington resigns as commander-in-chief of the Continental Army at the Maryland State House in Annapolis, Maryland.
1823 - A Visit from St. Nicholas, also known as The Night Before Christmas, is published anonymously.








1968 - The 82 sailors from the USS Pueblo are released after eleven months of internment in North Korea.

Also born today:
1777 - Tsar Alexander I of Russia, 1805 - Joseph Smith, Jr., 1918 - Helmut Schmidt, 1923 - James Stockdale, 1935 - Paul Hornung and 1946 - Susan Lucci.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday December 24 is the 358th day of the year. There are seven days remaining until the end of the year.

Christmas Eve (but you know that).

Happy Birthday to:
_*ladynightshade, TCLuvs2read, Haolin, annesmiths, consumersdiscount, RainbowTiara, phillip5mccoy, Digitalgal, kennethj715, EveBrOnw68, ChaosDragon, Easy-Read and MommaWhiteCougar.*_

On this day:
1777 - Kiritimati, also called Christmas Island, is discovered by James Cook.
1814 - The Treaty of Ghent is signed ending the War of 1812.
1955 - NORAD Tracks Santa for the first time in what will become an annual Christmas Eve tradition.








1968 - Apollo Program: The crew of Apollo 8 enters into orbit around the Moon, becoming the first humans to do so. They performed 10 lunar orbits and broadcast live TV pictures that became the famous Christmas Eve Broadcast, one of the most watched programs in history.

Also born today:
1166 - King John of England, 1809 - Kit Carson, 1905 - Howard Hughes, 1910 - Fritz Leiber, 1922 - Ava Gardner, 1927 - Mary Higgins Clark, 1971 - Ricky Martin, 1973 - Stephenie Meyer and 1974 - Ryan Seacrest.


----------



## geoffthomas

Merry Christmas Everyone!

Wednesday December 25 is the 359th day of the year. There are six days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Happy Birthday to B-Kay.

Happy Birthday to:
_*B-Kay 1325, jesspark, RodgzK, thephantomsgirl, annaaa2, HenryMelton, zislingduran, Universal12, secure01, fsconsult12, actubmae12, clifford44, melbysam60, Jim NS3K, Damon Spaun, mitz2010, Kayte2010, Abdul Azeem, Lawrence7, jameslucas, jamesgarner80, EdGein, Kathleenpappas12, SCiofalo, Francis Xavier, KJunkie, KGupton, bobjoe177, Ron Jockman, Shane Ward, rjkennett and petercbradbury.*_

On this day:
333 - Emperor Constantine the Great elevates his youngest son Constans to the rank of Caesar.
800 - Coronation of Charlemagne as Holy Roman Emperor, in Rome.
1066 - William the Conqueror is crowned king of England, at Westminster Abbey, London.
1776 - George Washington and the Continental Army cross the Delaware River to attack the Kingdom of Great Britain's Hessian mercenaries in Trenton, New Jersey.








1868 - U.S. President Andrew Johnson grants unconditional pardon to all Civil War Confederate soldiers.
1990 - The first successful trial run of the system which would become the World Wide Web.

Also born today:
1642 - Isaac Newton, 1757 - Benjamin Pierce, 1821 - Clara Barton, 1870 - Helena Rubinstein, 1884 - Evelyn Nesbit, 1887 - Conrad Hilton, 1890 - Robert Ripley, 1899 - Humphrey Bogart, 1908 - Quentin Crisp, 1918 - Anwar Sadat, 1924 - Rod Serling, 1927 - Nellie Fox, 1946 - Jimmy Buffett, 1948 - Barbara Mandrell, 1949 - Sissy Spacek, 1954 - Annie Lennox and 1971 - Dido.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday December 26 is the 360th day of the year. There are five days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is Boxing Day in Commonwealth countries.

Special Birthday wishes to tlshaw.

Happy Birthday to:
_*tlshaw *Padded Cell 511*, LuvzWDW, RangerXenos, CNDudley, moirapowell, jennallis, Spike Owen, belinda1, lisankumar, Sandra Cypress, Tiana56, Suzy Turner, darkanddreary, catconnection and Quetzal.*_

On this day:
1776 - American Revolutionary War: The British are defeated in the Battle of Trenton.








1790 - Louis XVI of France gives his public assent to Civil Constitution of the Clergy during the French Revolution.
1792 - The final trial of Louis XVI of France begins in Paris.
1799 - Four thousand people attend George Washington's funeral where Henry Lee declares him as "first in war, first in peace and first in the hearts of his countrymen."
1871 - Gilbert and Sullivan collaborate for the first time, on their lost opera, Thespis
1898 - Marie and Pierre Curie announce the isolation of radium.
1966 - The first Kwanzaa is celebrated by Maulana Karenga, at Long Beach.
1982 - Time Magazine's Man of the Year is for the first time a non-human, the personal computer.

Also born today:
1716 - Thomas Gray, 1791 - Charles Babbage, 1837 - George Dewey, 1891 - Henry Miller, 1893 - Mao Zedong, 1914 - Richard Widmark, 1921 - Steve Allen, 1927 - Alan King, 1939 - Phil Spector and 1945 - John Walsh.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday December 27 is the 361st day of the year. There are four days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Ignatius, luvkin, furnituredesign, michel700, noreenct90f, kenrob2000, Scotchfield and chrisn.*_

On this day:
537 - The Hagia Sophia is completed.








1831 - Charles Darwin embarks on his journey aboard the HMS Beagle, during which he will begin to formulate the theory of evolution.
1922 - Japanese aircraft carrier Hōshō becomes the first purpose built aircraft carrier to be commissioned in the world.








1927 - Show Boat, considered to be the first true American musical, opens at the Ziegfeld Theatre on Broadway.
1932 - Radio City Music Hall opened in New York, New York.
1945 - The World Bank and International Monetary Fund are created with the signing of an agreement by 29 nations.
1978 - Spain becomes a democracy after 40 years of dictatorship.
1979 - The Soviet Union invades the Democratic Republic of Afghanistan.

Also born today:
1571 - Johannes Kepler, 1654 - Jacob Bernoulli, 1822 - Louis Pasteur, 1879 - Sydney Greenstreet, 1883 - Cyrus S. Eaton, 1901 - Marlene Dietrich, 1906 - Oscar Levant, 1939 - John Amos and 1943 - Cokie Roberts.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday December 28 is the 362nd day of the year . There are three days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*jvarga77, kevinkoitz, macandmacinteriors, sunfiregirl, Derekdunc, williamnee, Clark44, Faith, klkoitz, Skurken, ScottPhillipsNM, CarbonLegends, Mr_Rice, jgolden83, MerlinsMuse and AriadneW.*_

On this day:
1065 - Westminster Abbey is consecrated.








1612 - Galileo Galilei becomes the first astronomer to observe the planet Neptune.
1835 - Osceola leads his Seminole warriors in Florida into the Second Seminole War against the United States Army.
1846 - Iowa is admitted as the 29th U.S. state.
1895 - Wilhelm Röntgen publishes a paper detailing his discovery of a new type of radiation, which later will be known as x-rays.
1945 - The United States Congress officially recognizes the Pledge of Allegiance.
1973 - The Endangered Species Act is passed in the United States.
2000 - U.S. retail giant Montgomery Ward announces it is going out of business after 128 years.

Also born today:
1856 - Woodrow Wilson, 1879 - Billy Mitchell, 1902 - Mortimer Adler, 1903 - Earl Hines, 1903 - John von Neumann, 1905 - Cliff Arquette, 1922 - Stan Lee, 1934 - Dame Maggie Smith, 1954 - Denzel Washington, 1978 - John Legend and 1981 - Sienna Miller.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday December 29 is the 363rd day of the year. There are two days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Silerae, Christinac130, neilcrab, Ella104, Mark Adair, Stanley29, Joleene Naylor, NickCole, Androwilliam, John Zunski, SaraThacker, RobertY, NicholasAndrews, EmmLLore, Tutormonster, openbooksociety, Lori_Perry, BorisTheKindle, Mary K. Norris and R R Vaz.*_

On this day:
1170 � Thomas Becket, Archbishop of Canterbury, is assassinated inside Canterbury Cathedral by followers of King Henry II.








1813 � British soldiers burn Buffalo, New York during the War of 1812.
1835 � The Treaty of New Echota is signed, ceding all the lands of the Cherokee east of the Mississippi River to the United States.
1845 � In accordance with International Boundary delimitation, U.S.A annexes the Mexican state of Texas, following the Manifest Destiny doctrine. The Republic of Texas, which had been independent since the Texas Revolution of 1836, is thereupon admitted as the 28th U.S. state.
1851 � The first American YMCA opens in Boston, Massachusetts.
1911 � Sun Yat-sen becomes the provisional President of the Republic of China.
1939 � First flight of the Consolidated B-24 Liberator.








1997 � Hong Kong begins to kill all the nation's 1.25 million chickens to stop the spread of a potentially deadly influenza strain.

Also born today:
1721 � Madame de Pompadour, 1800 � Charles Goodyear, 1808 � Andrew Johnson, 
1809 � William Ewart Gladstone, 1920 � Viveca Lindfors, 1936 � Mary Tyler Moore, 1938 � Jon Voight, 1946 � Marianne Faithfull, 1947 � Ted Danson and 1972 � Jude Law.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday December 30 is the 364th day of the year. There is one day remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*4Katie, jefftessin, matt183, Enid Wilson, ZankerH, Sayuri, swtpea, Library4Science, Christine Murray, RSchiver, ZacharyBonelli, Ayrk, JasperStorm, Derek Rempfer, Jose Lana and DirtyJonesy.*_

On this day:
1460 - Wars of the Roses: Battle of Wakefield.
1816 - The Treaty of St. Louis is proclaimed.
1853 - Gadsden Purchase: The United States buys land from Mexico to facilitate railroad building in the Southwest.
1922 - The Union of Soviet Socialist Republics is formed.
1924 - Edwin Hubble announces the existence of other galaxies.








1948 - The Cole Porter Broadway musical, Kiss Me, Kate (1,077 performances), opens at the New Century Theatre and becomes the first show to win the Best Musical Tony Award.

Also born today:
39 - Titus, 1865 - Rudyard Kipling, 1873 - Al Smith, 1884 - Hideki Tojo, 1911 - Jeanette Nolan, 1914 - Bert Parks, 1920 - Jack Lord, 1928 - Bo Diddley, 1931 - Skeeter Davis, 1934 - Del Shannon, 1934 - Russ Tamblyn, 1935 - Sandy Koufax, 1941 - Mel Renfro, 1942 - Michael Nesmith, 1945 - Davy Jones, 1947 - Michael Burns, 1953 - Meredith Vieira, 1957 - Matt Lauer, 1959 - Tracey Ullman, 1975 - Tiger Woods, 1977 - Laila Ali and 1984 - LeBron James.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday December 31 is the 365th day of the year. It is widely known as New Year's Eve since the following day is New Year's Day. It is the last day of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*gigglebox1231, nokegchris, eldereno, davidhall, MindMoviesReview, steph300418, alyna3656, katelyn5895, Mark39, Dorothy3, David A Todd, Plotspider, reakelf, nmstacey, fairkatrina, KathrynYAFR, Juanny and doctortom6.*_

On this day:
1225 - The Ly Dynasty of Vietnam ends after 216 years by the enthronement of the boy emperor Tran Thai Tong.
1600 - The British East India Company is chartered.
1759 - Arthur Guinness signs a 9,000 year lease and starts brewing Guinness.








1879 - Thomas Edison demonstrates incandescent lighting to the public for the first time, in Menlo Park, New Jersey.
1907 - The first New Year's Eve celebration is held in Times Square (then known as Longacre Square) in New York, New York.








1999 - The United States Government hands control of the Panama Canal to Panama.

Also born today:
1491 - Jacques Cartier, 1738 - Charles Cornwallis, 1815 - George Meade, 1869 - Henri Matisse, 1878 - Elizabeth Arden, 1880 - George C. Marshall, 1909 - Jonah Jones, 1937 - Sir Anthony Hopkins, 1941 - Sarah Miles, 1943 - John Denver, 1943 - Sir Ben Kingsley, 1945 - Diane von Furstenberg, 1948 - Donna Summer, 1958 - Bebe Neuwirth, 1959 - Val Kilmer, 1965 - Nicholas Sparks and 1977 - Donald Trump Jr..


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday January 1 is the first day of the year. There are 364 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
wilderf353, frojazz, das001, MartinaKimballaw97, josephsanchez42, genealogy, [email protected], FaTaLiT33, lindsaymeadows85, fountain, kvska, lynnstewart79, mortgagesaver2010, cuterachel25, craigpierce09, Xanchez, Mark123, roselienhurst314, jonescowley, hushjay, lbenjamine99, reselling, fred.light52, gotboatsforsale, officefurniture, wig555, woodlands123, goldcoast555, albertmax, surfing1234, vidhi66, emilycooper, language1234, dumyhope, agile111, surflessons123, driving123, jeffhardy45, michaelcollins05, scrum555, williamjackson, patricaconetta, lessons999, surf888, Jareds09, Izzym34, miltowilliams, Samantha0954, speedyhostuk, andersonjames764, Ashly91, Erica94, jacbpre, sumonmia99, John F. Blair, Publisher, poulsmit, Evan77, tool555, Lauren85, bellgets99, britn333, Sofia14, hotelsballina, Owen87, johnybosco, camerasspy, marypatricia85, Jairo543, Kaithlien, bentenison, wadecolvin, lindayoung88, Joseph9870, Christopher09, TomBoy, Kimberly09, Ruth091, Carol091, Patricia091, lily20, Susan877, Mary8776, frankbourne, Michelle092, mathewmacoy, Jennifer877, colebrian70, Kasandra8879, Monique8879, chrisperkins, ChriSWhite456, Sharon8879, anycreditmortgagebiz, sharonmichelle85, millerstone, marinaanael, SheenaMak, rosejanice1985, camilla22, vidic12, anneteak7, LocalSEO, michaelbruce, stevewagh35, jacobpaul12, terreymackliod17, jesseryder40, kevinpieterson64, calla90, cablesleeving, dawnklemmeross, jefflock79, Sacramento, JarredDoueal, johnallwin, ariel201, fannyryan, markjackson, seiwin90, lukeluis82, davidben, sheron, p261i9kb, alexgusak, p161i8ig, p161i8in, adampgreen01, katiebrks, p25s7ntl, SheenaMak2, cherrysy11, amerol90, ciebron90, p15s6otv, johnmarina57, moneymaking, mycandyshop, Mark12a, andaekatchi, p161i8im, jonranes, chansi90, tomjackson345, merand90, johnreyn, brianclary, koena1, lawren90, smp20101, jonraek, barme90, tonyraig, phillyoffice, marichuy90, joelgray12a, GibbyWriteNow, lindawilliams, williamturner90, bettinablair, whitejohn80, merroe90, zhsimpson, renche90, thesmokebot001, simone90, thesmokebot002 (27), wysdon12 (37), Lauralee (29), KathrynLStewart (27), betooney (32), jurisang22 (24), brycel90 (32), Syversen12a (30), GrayJoel44a (30), micheljane88 (32), WendyNixon (32), Amandalocke (24), kBrain (42), amaryllisamber (31), zencue11 (24), hermiemartin (32), wendypoe11 (24), ariesuy11 (24), annibelle (32), markjoseph (32), jayrpao (32), raesy11 (24), trishyu11 (24), yenpoe11 (24), ulytan11 (24), robklein76 (32), clare12a (30), lanawhitenburg (33), StatueGirl (21), henryrieter (32), chevelle12a (30), brendan12a (30), wenzel12a (30), Earlajoy25 (25), channelchristian (31), fclent14 (32), MarkAnelka1 (27), woodscole969 (37), parkergeorge68 (32), applememory22 (24), warmvents11 (24), Macram25 (24), Saankar Roy (33), christmashampers11 (24), hampers11 (24), tedtully1 (30), sellgold25 (24), rebeccavirginia (33), CatherineGibson (30), brendaamy (33), designer29 (24), charmcharmaine (32), bradpitee3 (23), platinum25 (24), christmashams11 (24), opsychics25 (24), Watches26 (24), kratomextract (24), RealEstate12 (24), lisaborton8 (32), AustinaLocas (24), tarah1437 (27), Printer25 (24), payne47 (42), robot_kit (24), willemseank (25), cook4411 (32), larrymells88 (92), Mallorca25 (24), bradleejack79 (33), madoka123 (32), achille25 (24), loseweighttips (42), k_parties (24), collinsrichard03 (25), Tony220 (25), biz_phone32 (24), locksmithtoday (24), yellowbells (20), cococreek11 (24), aventlock (24), dwarven123 (32), JamesS25Johns (32), tony223 (37), bcash_21 (24), deborahlacey7 (31), atlantislock (24), squatracks (42), Dee84JamesS (32), Michael09 (37), entertainmentlaw (42), terirollins (27), maikbd4 (32), healthcareteam (32), markhogan (33), AlasterDonald (24), aliciadwyer (52), huntso7 (24), MertinaAngel (25), blackfri42 (24), budotz30 (32), whitewillow (21), JohnKarmila (25), ClarakAnderson (25), espy30 (32), Diam205 (33), guesspattinson (33), DonateCar (42), skechershape-up (25), kajabi (37), jewelfakhrul (32), alanbsturdivant (22), Urban_1 (45), caworkers (37), achilles54 (22), mrkndrws (33), bagginssharpei (32), joliette02 (23), wohmallorca_21 (24), sharperlucille198 (33), mindawilliams (33), voicesticker (42), madsimson11 (24), perter-123 (24), aagjeaaiza (52), susanajolia (27), jefaking (22), chix21 (22), joannapeter28 (32), AirbrushMakeup (42), janettecastillo8 (33), rheanna (23), Ceedwashingmon1 (51), sarabd02 (27), marklopes84 (34), Lukasz (42), hervelegersale (25), fjew21 (22), aurin15 (22), moniradottogori (22), lebron06 (34), jakobusnel (33), Partner25 (22), carolinetimms2 (32), sonyajareen (25), kenoliver (33), freeme (22), andyahonda (22), pedroleo (33), haley_cute18 (23), rubitukmo (21), DavidCallison35 (26), alexmorgan (32), Zell (111), facelucky (25), vinico (29), shainarichmond (36), MMullin (44), Peterson (37), mian iqbal (32), vpurcell (32), newjonson (24), jamesrobert35 (26), mymerlinphone1 (31), gabrielkanes (47), newrogjons (22), isabelwoodsse (30), Nicole Reed (24), bivanjonior (32), ester_6 (30), Sabbrine23 (22), vogue (25), crisulastafida33 (34), rubelrafiali (22), erlindahaye (31), roxannaspeas (31), lroberts1 (33), davmartin (33), carluz (33), garyank (33), queenspark23 (32), winstonchurchill68 (32), paulineh175 (32), ronidi (25), jhonbonnai (26), modonkumarray (22), maryleewilliams36 (37), malindalinzey (31), benyjenny (29), muktapalsen (22), oraliamalcomb (31), Mikey30 (37), aleciahoefle (31), dalialangel (31), jenine24 (26), ericbevan52 (32), honsth12 (22), santo (25), naplesflorida (42), marcoisland (42), AlternativeDating (26), iuenbxk7hdfy (27), DinaBergen46 (21), safin (25), tomwhitehouse (42), suchondason (22), jill12 (22), espiniards30 (32), mili17bosu (24), kyuminyang (23), carforcash (42), zjma1 (32), mankos (25), djrafi (24), jasmine24 (26), marky30 (32), donnieanderson88 (32), jemmysidons6 (26), Zeus Morley (32), fegursonj (42), djaktar (22), Kimberly2011, angelbubbles33 (42), Jamlaws40 (37), corporateteam (27), jhon420peter (24), vannesa.olsen (21), rudysaleh (33), joelescol (33), simarandas (24), tomasalva2010 (32), mahin (25), estherphan (37), gabbaparty (22), ipodheadphones88 (24), jennelyn23 (24), kamrul2011 (30), javariajee (22), timdevon (37), hidee12 (22), janine001 (24), ranajomadar (22), samuelmccas23 (25), WebServices (42), billpradyss (26), nancybetty (27), jefferytana23 (25), shamebou (22), Redde1 (32), mariaalex48 (34), smellsgood (32), brithirani (22), h45kraimer (31), brandythielen03 (32), equinet (42), mitchearmst23 (25), shaneBrooke (32), jpearl234 (25), seoPro001 (32), Rickporter1 (33), Esppe30 (32), pearl56 (25), erichhines (33), rachelt01 (32), Xdonzei (31), timherbst (33), michaegibbo23 (25), sbcoupon (42), flameb01 (32), sumitraroy (33), jennifer.52 (23), fotoandernson (22), peter083 (29), johnmason (26), bonniebird (37), Steve Waugh (30), lauraries (42), heatheseibe24 (25), cpetrainingonline (2, omorgulmenon (22), debbigause23 (25), angellafross (22), lilyrich (33), novice (29), bobbycannavale9 (26), vincent023 (25), chulbole11 (23), brandonosk (25), iangold (33), MarieOakes (25), gixjbgk04 (24), SamanthaAKelso (32), johnmay (33), rossgold (33), brandon02 (27), CherylSchwartz (25), dunbeach3g (22), ccedricaccardenas (54), Odenfaith (31), beatrice98 (27), aljhonJR (20), Charenn29 (23), Natuche254 (22), jhana (24), nick_kamrul (32), lucycury (33), SmilePolice01 (32), kamrul_andy (32), washington (33), SheilaBraun (22), kamrul_thomas1 (32), Zircon524 (32), dreamboy (25), jdlandry8 (37), jfnezxm10 (24), julybiro (22), blankenau01 (27), Webdesigners21 (3, tedbaerlaw (42), willsonsking (22), jewellefrost (22), laraross (33), ryanmars (33), iangives (33), avast89i (24), savemall30 (24), henri001 (27), cqaebvi12 (24), Comedown (22), nilloskor (22), mariagonzalez1963 (49), billhaderss424 (26), charlie18 (27), Katherine Pine (25), Taylor2010 (32), Subrotaroy (52), oblwjkf13 (24), Senjophic (26), dsxcqox14 (24), vtxzmmz14 (24), baniroy (33), aoxlsyp15 (24), palobot01 (24), polotops27 (27), elton7894 (26), uksohelmiah (24), nxibnuo16 (24), tinacomb (33), lotamongastor (22), BillyLewis7 (32), Killoa24 (22), toneyhedrix (31), Brock21 (22), dshbkod18 (24), fritzterri (37), Glaiza24 (22), Jason Blacker (42), byroniczero (32), kchughez (51), Paramahamsa Nithyananda (34), charles227 (35), Asianescort1 (32) and Andy Frost, Nickmiles74, linda2012, debbanerjee, ErneLockh, jc1234, LTucker and emett2607.

Wow.

On this day:
45 BC - The Julian calendar takes effect for the first time.
42 BC - The Roman Senate posthumously deifies Julius Caesar
1700 - Russia begins using the Anno Domini era and no longer uses the Anno Mundi era of the Byzantine Empire.
1772 - The first traveler's cheques, which can be used in 90 European cities, go on sale in London.
1800 - The Dutch East India Company is dissolved.
1804 - French rule ends in Haiti. Haiti becomes the first black republic and second independent country on the North America after the U.S.
1833 - The United Kingdom claims sovereignty over the Falkland Islands.
1863 - American Civil War: The Emancipation Proclamation takes effect in Confederate territory.
1880 - Ferdinand de Lesseps begins French construction of the Panama Canal.








1890 - The Tournament of Roses Parade in Pasadena, California, is first held.
1902 - The first American college football bowl game, the Rose Bowl between Michigan and Stanford, is held in Pasadena.
1908 - For the first time, a ball is dropped in New York City's Times Square to signify the start of the New Year at midnight.
1971 - Cigarette advertisements are banned on American television.
1983 - The ARPANET officially changes to using the Internet Protocol, creating the Internet.
1994 - The North American Free Trade Agreement comes into effect.

Also born today:
1449 - Lorenzo de' Medici, 1735 - Paul Revere, 1745 - Anthony Wayne, 1752 - Betsy Ross, 1879 - E. M. Forster, 1889 - Charles Bickford, 1895 - J. Edgar Hoover, 1900 - Xavier Cugat, 1909 - Dana Andrews, 1911 - Hank Greenberg, 1912 - Kim Philby, 1919 - Rocky Graziano, 1919 - J. D. Salinger, 1938 - Frank Langella and 1980 - Elin Nordegren.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday January 2 is the second day of the year. There are 363 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*R, bsanford1965, mariatilley, davidsmith, rhondas, Gary Kiernan, lisahagerty, hawalima, kpang97, KendraBalow, alvin000, ecaggiani, kenandrea123, margold7, nautgan, bulatik123, paulieciarra, MelissaF, miles104, jojonglopez12, ika2727, Teddy30, david21delacruz, karen_1, januarywork, rai90, Mattwright313, Zackery Arbela, kylien02, thejosh86, medicalCorner, chriesbob6354, johan04, johndevin77, AidenAaron56, robertbrown0201, MichaelMiller515, JosephLewis515, GeorgeLopez515, alexconnor29, matthewchase32, Snith2849, bridget14, cherylwills, koleanrick, BarrettAnson55, BennetBeverly55, darkscrybe, Melanie13 and Glendon Cameron.*_

On this day:
366 - The Alamanni cross the frozen Rhine River in large numbers, invading the Roman Empire.
1492 - Reconquista: the emirate of Granada, the last Moorish stronghold in Spain, surrenders








1788 - Georgia becomes the fourth state to ratify the United States Constitution
1900 - John Hay announces the Open Door Policy to promote trade with China.
1959 - Luna 1, the first spacecraft to reach the vicinity of the Moon and to orbit the Sun, is launched by the Soviet Union
2004 - Stardust successfully flies past Comet Wild 2, collecting samples that are returned to Earth.

Also born today:
1909 - Barry M. Goldwater, 1920 - Isaac Asimov, 1930 - Julius La Rosa, 1936 - Roger Miller, 1940 - Jim Bakker, 1942 - Dennis Hastert, 1947 - Calvin Hill, 1947 - David Shapiro, 1967 - Tia Carrere, 1968 - Cuba Gooding, Jr., 1969 - Christy Turlington, 1971 - Taye Diggs, 1978 - Karina Smirnoff and 1983 - Kate Bosworth.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday January 3 is the third day of the year. There are 362 days remaining until the end of this year. The Perihelion, the point in the year when the Earth is closest to the Sun, occurs around this date.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Anne, epi10mg, geoffthomas, LADennis, timoran, gordentelman, justinmorgan2, kennethtimson, AMelMelhado, Winter9, BudFirst, budfirst1967, andrew, Diane Toombs, andrew13, barcelona345, pompeyblue, usman1, Able30, mikaellah19, chabblitte20, teddybear1980, tananame, kylahmichelle03, Clydellelior0375, JamesHutchings, blackmore65, welson05, daven88, bautroixanh010 and scottscott.*_

On this day:
1431 - Joan of Arc is handed over to Bishop Pierre Cauchon.
1496 - Leonardo da Vinci unsuccessfully tests a flying machine.








1521 - Pope Leo X excommunicates Martin Luther in the papal bull Decet Romanum Pontificem.
1777 - American general George Washington defeats British general Charles Cornwallis at the Battle of Princeton.
1823 - Stephen F. Austin receives a grant of land in Texas from the government of Mexico.
1870 - The construction of the Brooklyn Bridge begins.








1938 - The March of Dimes is established by President Franklin D. Roosevelt.
1947 - Proceedings of the U.S. Congress are televised for the first time.
1953 - Frances P. Bolton and her son, Oliver from Ohio, become the first mother and son to serve simultaneously in the U.S. Congress.
1957 - The Hamilton Watch Company introduces the first electric watch.
1959 - Alaska is admitted as the 49th U.S. state.
1977 - Apple Computer is incorporated.
1996 - The Motorola StarTAC, the first flip phone and one of the first mobile phones to gain widespread consumer adoption, goes on sale.

Also born today:
106 BC - Cicero, 1840 - Father Damien, 1892 - J. R. R. Tolkien, 1894 - ZaSu Pitts, 1905 - Ray Milland, 1909 - Victor Borge, 1916 - Betty Furness, 1921 - John Russell, 1923 - Hank Stram, 1926 - W. Michael Blumenthal, 1926 - George Martin, 1932 - Dabney Coleman, 1939 - Bobby Hull, 1946 - John Paul Jones, 1950 - Victoria Principal, 1956 - Mel Gibson and 1981 - Eli Manning.


----------



## loonlover

Happy Belated Birthday, Geoff.


----------



## crebel

Awwww.  Geoff takes the time to wish everyone Happy Birthday every day and we all missed his.

Geoff, I hope you had a wonderful day and that 2014 is the best year ever for you.  

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY!!!!


----------



## geoffthomas

Thank you for the kind thoughts.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday January 4 is the fourth day of the year. There are 361 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*jeffjackson2, Library Chick, john15small, Maria777, basserman, dariansk9, Del, soesposito, glescneda, wsgager, Jae, villacamelot2, CarolineTompkins, TristramLaRoche, John Waylon, Jackie41, DMH, BJMorgan and gda.*_

On this day:
871 - Ethelred of Wessex fights, and is defeated by, a Danish invasion army.
1847 - Samuel Colt sells his first revolver pistol to the United States government.








1865 - The New York Stock Exchange opens its first permanent headquarters at 10-12 Broad near Wall Street in New York, New York.
1896 - Utah is admitted as the 45th U.S. state.
1948 - Burma gains its independence from the United Kingdom.
1974 - United States President Richard Nixon refuses to hand over materials subpoenaed by the Senate Watergate Committee.
1999 - Former professional wrestler Jesse Ventura is sworn in as governor of Minnesota.

Also born today:
1785 - Jacob Grimm, 1809 - Louis Braille, 1896 - Everett Dirksen, 1920 - William Colby, 1930 - Don Shula, 1935 - Floyd Patterson, 1941 - Maureen Reagan and 1965 - Julia Ormond.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday January 5 is the fifth day of the year. There are 360 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*joshmcmains, Concrete Queen, dcatcher211, saraaah100, Basilius, euniceaustin5, Hillary, steveburg, gilmark40, hskiba20, dharvey7963, kookoo88, krysel24, Mike09, Sumonkar7, Ronikar7, Dentalside01, alexis26, torresdylan48, extraearn, norence35, johnhornor, Rocinante, yourkrishna, derekcpower and BeeTee-Ess.*_

On this day:
1759 - George Washington marries Martha Dandridge Custis.
1846 - The United States House of Representatives votes to stop sharing the Oregon Territory with the United Kingdom.
1895 - French army officer Alfred Dreyfus is stripped of his rank and sentenced to life imprisonment on Devil's Island.
1914 - The Ford Motor Company announces an eight-hour workday and a minimum wage of $5 for a day's labor.
1925 - Nellie Tayloe Ross of Wyoming becomes the first female governor in the United States.
1972 - U.S. President Richard Nixon orders the development of a Space Shuttle program.









Also born today:
1592 - Shah Jahan, Mughal Emperor of India, 1778 - Zebulon Pike, 1876 - Konrad Adenauer, 1904 - Jeane Dixon, 1914 - George Reeves, 1917 - Jane Wyman, 1928 - Walter Mondale, 1931 - Alvin Ailey, 1931 - Robert Duvall, 1946 - Diane Keaton, 1947 - Mercury Morris, 1953 - George Tenet, 1968 - Carrie Ann Inaba, 1975 - Bradley Cooper and 1978 - January Jones.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday January 6 is the sixth day of the year. There are 359 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Nathan Anderson, altworld, louisesmith0185, Nicole85, Jesse0185, brigs0188, dory0188, olivasc11, Scott Neumyer, allysa05, natural06, ianwoods, Brianfre, kaleigh002, donna16, Diamond31, dailybread2012 and FrankColes.*_

On this day:
1492 - Ferdinand and Isabella The Catholic Monarchs complete the conquest of Granada.
1540 - King Henry VIII of England marries Anne of Cleves.
1893 - The Washington National Cathedral is chartered by Congress. 








1912 - New Mexico is admitted as the 47th U.S. state.
1929 - Mother Teresa arrives in Calcutta, India to begin her work among India's poorest and sick people.
1994 - Nancy Kerrigan is clubbed on the knee at the U.S. Figure Skating Championships in Detroit, Michigan.

Also born today:
1412 - Joan of Arc, 1878 - Carl Sandburg, 1880 - Tom Mix, 1882 - Sam Rayburn, 1912 - Danny Thomas, 1913 - Loretta Young, 1920 - Sun Myung Moon, 1921 - Cary Middlecoff, 1924 - Earl Scruggs, 1925 - John DeLorean, 1926 - Mickey Hargitay, 1928 - Capucine, 1937 - Lou Holtz and 1960 - Howie Long.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday January 7 is the seventh day of the year. There are 358 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Sad Puppy, Micdiddy, jenelynjager, BritishH, arnold77, william070, davidswendell23, Mycopsycho, Adam Meyers, BrandonJay21, JackTackett, june1781 and ecoverqueen.*_

On this day:
1558 - France takes Calais, the last continental possession of England.
1608 - Fire destroys Jamestown, Virginia.
1954 - The first public demonstration of a machine translation system, is held in New York at the head office of IBM.
1980 - President Jimmy Carter authorizes legislation giving $1.5 billion in loans to bail out the Chrysler Corporation.
1990 - The interior of the Leaning Tower of Pisa is closed to the public because of safety concerns.









Also born today:
1800 - Millard Fillmore, 1911 - Butterfly McQueen, 1929 - Terry Moore, 1948 - Kenny Loggins, 1950 - Erin Gray and 1964 - Nicolas Cage.

And an image from intinst:
Hope you can survive it
Happy Birthday, All!


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday January 8 is the eighth day of the year. There are 357 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*jdeatsch, B.J. Keeton, boris190, alfred10, belizev97, robertclack, Yumiko9c08 and aniaahlborn.*_

On this day:
871 - Alfred the Great leads a West Saxon army to repel an invasion by Danelaw Vikings.
1790 - George Washington delivers the first State of the Union address in New York, New York.
1835 - The United States national debt is 0 for the only time.
1889 - Herman Hollerith is issued US patent #395,791 for the 'Art of Applying Statistics' - his punched card calculator.















1964 - President Lyndon B. Johnson declares a "War on Poverty" in the United States.
1982 - The break up of AT&T: AT&T agrees to divest itself of twenty-two subdivisions.

Also born today:
1735 - John Carroll, 1786 - Nicholas Biddle, 1821 - James Longstreet, 1830 - Hans von Bülow, 1862 - Frank Nelson Doubleday, 1909 - Evelyn Wood, 1911 - Gypsy Rose Lee, 1923 - Larry Storch, 1926 - Soupy Sales, 1933 - Charles Osgood, 1935 - Elvis Presley, 1941 - Boris Vallejo, 1942 - Stephen Hawking, 1944 - Terry Brooks and 1947 - David Bowie.

And an image from intinst:
Happy Birthday!
I'm sure your friends won't leave you hanging like this


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday January 9 is the ninth day of the year. There are 356 days remaining until the end of this year.

Special birthday wishes to Andra's Dear Husband (DH)Duane (aka kadac00).

Happy Birthday to:
_*KindleGirl, StarbucksAddict, richardson, Guglielmo da Baskerville, gibsbloom1, BlondeStylus, ScotMidton, SLauren, MrLuke, Antgldstone and Sharlay.*_

On this day:
1349 - The Jewish population of Basel, Switzerland, believed by the residents to be the cause of the ongoing Black Death, is rounded up and incinerated.
1760 - Afghans defeat Marathas in the Battle of Barari Ghat.
1788 - Connecticut becomes the fifth state to be admitted to the United States.
1960 - President of Egypt Gamal Abdel Nasser opens construction on the Aswan Dam by detonating ten tons of dynamite to demolish twenty tons of granite on the east bank of the Nile.








2007 - Apple CEO Steve Jobs unveils the first IPhone (original).

Also born today:
1773 - Cassandra Austen, 1890 - Karel Čapek, 1898 - Gracie Fields, 1913 - Richard Nixon, 1915 - Fernando Lamas, 1925 - Lee Van Cleef, 1931 - Algis Budrys, 1933 - Wilbur Smith, 1934 - Bart Starr, 1935 - Bob Denver, 1939 - Susannah York, 1941 - Joan Baez, 1944 - Jimmy Page, 1982 - Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge,


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday January 10 is the 10th day of the year. There are 355 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:_*
DottyG, rossy, bloodtamer, sweetmorell4, arthurfox825, dariansk, elainerendon, rhythmlife19, angelicag93, Georgegaen, ueana12,diantha77, corey97, HayaShamsi, emalvick, zethan89, acheek12, maurest12, meclovers20, vacat90, dvdrn0, MaryKiase, eandross01, jsohn,Hank Aaron, vinoes01, Dave Barry, plastre01, phillis97, allysje01, Jayniepanda, Dannychad, Jennies, shanshan369, Alicia, Azziana, biancapark20,francho18, johnhenlar08, placeitsocial11, Marga, speakerchris89, EllaRose, kabubi, booknerd, Amy Bradley, Aaron Scott and alexfroach.*_

On this day:
49 BC - Julius Caesar crosses the Rubicon, signaling the start of civil war.
1776 - Thomas Paine publishes Common Sense.
1810 - Napoleon Bonaparte divorces his first wife Joséphine.
1870 - John D. Rockefeller incorporates Standard Oil.
1920 - The Treaty of Versailles takes effect, officially ending World War I.
1927 - Fritz Lang's futuristic film Metropolis is released in Germany.








1946 - The United States Army Signal Corps successfully conducts Project Diana, bouncing radio waves off the moon and receiving the reflected signals.

Also born today:
1738 - Ethan Allen, 1843 - Frank James, 1904 - Ray Bolger, 1908 - Paul Henreid, 1927 - Gisele MacKenzie, 1927 - Johnnie Ray, 1930 - Roy Edward Disney, 1938 - Donald Knuth, 1939 - Sal Mineo, 1943 - Jim Croce, 1944 - Frank Sinatra, Jr., 1945 - Rod Stewart, 1949 - George Foreman, 1949 - Linda Lovelace and 1953 - Pat Benatar.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday January 11 is the 11th day of the year. There are 354 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:_*
Kindling is Kool, harfner, sabrinasumsion, Daniel Evans, lincoln190, addison97, vancen09, dylan95, Bowen, green00, harvson125, robertsonwendy2, Elenadc, Spinneyhead, Landers30, beliz90, rheanne92, kevinlim12, TeenageReader14, cynhtia.boyd, lisabruce11, winnies11, landlordfurniture, cynthia.hope20, ariana.brewer20, paulinosk11, grace.smith1992, psychobob, Quanah, tgahan, Andrew Dzeguze, jkachuba and keddy.*_

On this day:
630 - Muhammad leads an army of 10,000 to conquer Mecca.
1693 - Mount Etna erupts in Sicily, Italy. A powerful earthquake destroys parts of Sicily and Malta.
1908 - Grand Canyon National Monument is created.








1922 - First use of insulin to treat diabetes in a human patient.
1935 - Amelia Earhart becomes the first person to fly solo from Hawaii to California.
1972 - East Pakistan renames itself Bangladesh.

Also born today:
1755 - Alexander Hamilton, 1807 - Ezra Cornell, 1923 - Carroll Shelby, 1925 - Grant Tinker, 1930 - Rod Taylor, 1942 - Clarence Clemons, 1946 - Naomi Judd, 1952 - Diana Gabaldon and 1971 - Mary J. Blige.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday January 12 is the 12th day of the year. There are 353 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:_*
MCJames, pabozem, mebsers, adamjames, wlarken, alxbrite, ckiley505, taylor, carver190, mscott4594, ghagith89, sophie44, Gemmert21, gdaniel90, rieste90, thjibril90, renseh26, ronsae89, thurstanc89, tevorg89, alfranc01, gareithe01, layne01, leyne09, laine09, Janeen, Obetha6, liza_hicks, ashleymills20, starfall12, jtshelnutt, jacobluis13, Lorena5 and Emily Ryan-Davis.*_

On this day:
1777 - Mission Santa Clara de Asís is founded in what is now Santa Clara, California.








1866 - The Royal Aeronautical Society is formed in London.
1915 - The United States House of Representatives rejects a proposal to give women the right to vote.
1959 - The Caves of Nerja are rediscovered in Spain.
1998 - Nineteen European nations agree to forbid human cloning.

Also born today:
1737 - John Hancock, 1856 - John Singer Sargent, 1876 - Jack London, 1893 - Hermann Göring, 1905 - Tex Ritter, 1917 - Maharishi Mahesh Yogi, 1926 - Ray Price, 1930 - Glenn Yarborough, 1944 - Joe Frazier, 1948 - Anthony Andrews, 1951 - Kirstie Alley, 1951 - Rush Limbaugh, 1954 - Howard Stern, 1958 - Christiane Amanpour, 1960 - Oliver Platt, 1964 - Jeff Bezos, 








and 1968 - Heather Mills.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday January 13 is the 13th day of the year. There are 352 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*quickfics, Adriane, brendon, RamTheHammer, William Woodall, LilGirl, IceJello, hannahbury, jlincoln2584, jclifford232, ACNewt, Christy011329, poole.cindy, juliane5, L.T. Ryan and Eddie-Lee.  * _

On this day:
1733 - James Oglethorpe and 130 colonists arrive in Charleston, South Carolina.
1842 - Dr. William Brydon, a surgeon in the British East India Company Army during the First Anglo-Afghan War, becomes famous for being the sole survivor of an army of 4,500 men and 12,000 camp followers when he reaches the safety of a garrison in Jalalabad, Afghanistan.















1898 - Émile Zola's J'accuse exposes the Dreyfus affair.
1942 - Henry Ford patents a plastic automobile, which is 30% lighter than a regular car.








1968 - Johnny Cash performs live at Folsom State Prison.
1982 - Shortly after takeoff, Air Florida Flight 90, crashes into Washington, D.C.'s 14th Street Bridge and falls into the Potomac River, killing 78.

Also born today:
1808 - Salmon P. Chase, 1832 - Horatio Alger, Jr., 1884 - Sophie Tucker, 1919 - Robert Stack, 1925 - Gwen Verdon, 1930 - Frances Sternhagen, 1931 - Charles Nelson Reilly, 1949 - Brandon Tartikoff, 1961 - Julia Louis-Dreyfus, 1962 - Trace Adkins and 1977 - Orlando Bloom.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday January 14 is the 14th day of the year. There are 351 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*corey3815, Zelma Stribling, salma Stribling, salma Austin, nicholassans1, angelina stribling, AndyMichaels, jasonarp11, sandra stribling, hatcherm50, robert27april, jeromebratcher, staffordt99, MayraFerrel, leastan11, roberthudson55, joycecom, Russell Smitheram, Lillybutton, andresreynolds, Tmarvin14, SuzanneBarrett, jasonH14, aiza, Brayden21, Rhiannon van der Munnik, Matthew.Iden, GayGeneRising, sammykay and pvaughan008.*_

On this day:
1514 - Pope Leo X issues a papal bull against slavery.
1784 - United States Congress ratifies Treaty of Paris with Great Britain.
1952 - NBC's long-running morning news program Today debuts, with host Dave Garroway.








2005 - Landing of the Huygens probe on Saturn's moon Titan.

Also born today:
1741 - Benedict Arnold, 1875 - Albert Schweitzer, 1883 - Nina Ricci, 1886 - Hugh Lofting, 1896 - John Dos Passos, 1906 - William Bendix, 1919 - Andy Rooney, 1924 - Guy Williams, 1940 - Julian Bond, 1941 - Faye Dunaway and 1969 - Jason Bateman.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday January 15 is the 15th day of the year. There are 350 days remaining until the end of this year.

Special Birthday wishes to Scheherazade.

Happy Birthday to:
_*JoDawn, Scheherazade, MoonOtter, smalcolm, kingofusar12oct, carpetcleaner, Michael Crane, boutsour, KendalRizal, Charlotte21, ShawnT, dipdip, JanRoxas15, nitface, beefclot, emily.suzann, Larry45, Dr.SPazak, lunkwad, dumbbumblegoof, UsedMotorcycles, moluvsdisneymagic, annaloujorge, jimraymond11, Janisr15, luisree, Stevenson, SantaBarbaraZoo, SantaBarbaraZ00, Remi Michaud, Guardian, lynnduvana, Steven Siddall, MarcTRitter and Jadedwards.*_

On this day:
588 BC - Nebuchadnezzar II of Babylon lays siege to Jerusalem under Zedekiah's reign. The siege lasts until July 23, 586 BC.
1493 - Christopher Columbus sets sail for Spain from Hispaniola, ending his first voyage to the New World.
1559 - Elizabeth I is crowned Queen of England in Westminster Abbey, London, England.
1892 - James Naismith publishes the rules of basketball.
1943 - The world's largest office building, The Pentagon, is dedicated in Arlington, Virginia.
1962 - The Derveni papyrus, Europe's oldest surviving manuscript dating to 340 BC, is found in northern Greece.








2001 - Wikipedia, a free Wiki content encyclopedia, goes online.

Also born today:
1622 - Molière, 1902 - King Saud of Saudi Arabia, 1906 - Aristotle Onassis, 1908 - Edward Teller, 1909 - Gene Krupa, 1913 - Lloyd Bridges, 1918 - Gamal Abdel Nasser, 1929 - Martin Luther King, Jr., 1937 - Margaret O'Brien, 1968 - Chad Lowe and 1979 - Drew Brees.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday January 16 is the 16th day of the year. There are 349 days remaining until the end of this year.

Special Birthday wishes toTrilby. 

Happy Birthday to:
_*SongbirdVB, Trilby, Karen_McQ, rossaudrey, Geoff, eileen herbert, haroldjones, Denise8 8, MagentaSunset, jurassicpork59, dixiehellcat, rochelle13, carino23, lisakate16, JJAC116, R0SSR3Y7, CarolynElliott, RebeccaRyalsRussell, Mike @ Acute Angle books and John C. Dalglish.*_

On this day:
27 BC - Gaius Julius Caesar Octavianus is granted the title Augustus by the Roman Senate, marking the beginning of the Roman Empire.
1412 - The Medici family is appointed official banker of the Papacy.
1547 - Ivan IV of Russia aka Ivan the Terrible becomes Czar of Russia.
1581 - The English Parliament outlaws Roman Catholicism.
1786 - Virginia enacted the Statute for Religious Freedom authored by Thomas Jefferson.








1909 - Ernest Shackleton's expedition finds the magnetic South Pole.
1956 - President Gamal Abdel Nasser of Egypt vows to reconquer Palestine.
2001 - US President Bill Clinton awards former President Theodore Roosevelt a posthumous Medal of Honor for his service in the Spanish-American War.

Also born today:
1821 - John C. Breckinridge, 1853 - André Michelin, 1878 - Harry Carey, 1901 - Fulgencio Batista, 1907 - Paul Nitze, 1908 - Ethel Merman, 1910 - Dizzy Dean, 1933 - Susan Sontag, 1935 - A.J. Foyt, 1947 - Laura Schlessinger, 1950 - Debbie Allen, 1959 - Sade, 1963 - James May, 1970 - Garth Ennis and 1985 - Joe Flacco.


----------



## BTackitt

Happy Birthday January people!


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday January 17 is the 17th day of the year. There are 348 days remaining until the end of this year.

_*A very special Happy Birthday to Leslie's husband!*_
Special birthday wishes to Christopher Tisdale (aka narutoman).

Happy Birthday to:
_*sem, beachgrl, Latjoe, chango, Count, MelissaM, telat, m4t30b4k3r, Peter Sykes, alawston and robertbevan.*_

On this day:
1377 - Pope Gregory XI moves the Papacy back to Rome from Avignon.








1524 - Giovanni da Verrazzano sets sail westward from Madeira to find a sea route to the Pacific Ocean.
1904 - Anton Chekhov's The Cherry Orchard receives its premiere performance at the Moscow Art Theatre.
1950 - The Great Brinks Robbery - 11 thieves steal more than $2 million from an armored car Company's offices in Boston, Massachusetts.
2007 - The Doomsday Clock is set to five minutes to midnight in response to North Korea nuclear testing.

Also born today:
1706 - Benjamin Franklin, 1820 - Anne Brontë, 1863 - David Lloyd George, 1880 - Mack Sennett, 1882 - Noah Beery, Sr., 1899 - Al Capone, 1899 - Nevil Shute, 1922 - Nicholas Katzenbach, 1922 - Betty White, 1927 - Eartha Kitt, 1928 - Vidal Sassoon, 1931 - James Earl Jones, 1933 - Shari Lewis, 1939 - Maury Povich, 1942 - Muhammad Ali, 1949 - Andy Kaufman, 1954 - Robert F. Kennedy, Jr., 1957 - Steve Harvey, 1962 - Jim Carrey, 1964 - Michelle Obama, 1971 - Kid Rock, 1980 - Maksim Chmerkovskiy, 1980 - Zooey Deschanel and 1982 - Dwyane Wade.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday January 18 is the 18th day of the year. There are 347 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Jessrof, HomeDiva, rafaelhopkins, Temperance, sickcaracces10, chargercustoms0, JohnnieMc, glenna09, debhost11, segordon, lucyk1ng, Suzie Grant, Bethany B. and Manu Wirtz.*_

On this day:
1535 - Spanish conquistador Francisco Pizarro founded Lima, the capital of Peru.
1778 - James Cook is the first known European to discover the Hawaiian Islands, which he names the "Sandwich Islands".
1896 - The X-ray machine is exhibited for the first time.
1919 - Bentley Motors Limited is founded.








1983 - The International Olympic Committee restores Jim Thorpe's Olympic medals to his family.
2000 - The Tagish Lake meteorite impacts the Earth.

Also born today:
1689 - Montesquieu, 1779 - Peter Mark Roget, 1782 - Daniel Webster, 1882 - A. A. Milne, 1892 - Oliver Hardy, 1904 - Cary Grant, 1913 - Danny Kaye, 1955 - Kevin Costner, 1964 - Brady Anderson, 1980 - Jason Segel and 1984 - Benji Schwimmer.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday January 19 is the 19th day of the year. There are 346 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*GreenThumb, chrhup, beletseri77, kadac00, ladyLisa08, diegocraig, riclson, Allanker, Jamesla, riclson70, HL Arledge, kerbyremz, PhobieLewis, jerrymiah30, richardsmith561, hfharveyfair8, Evans436, avery35, Avery30, Frea Lin, ylwisdom08, Madison88, virginia.greer and moby4444.*_

On this day:
1419 - Hundred Years' War: Rouen surrenders to Henry V of England completing his reconquest of Normandy.
1812 - Peninsular War: After a ten day siege, Arthur Wellesley, 1st Duke of Wellington, orders British soldiers of the Light and third divisions to storm Ciudad Rodrigo.








1883 - The first electric lighting system employing overhead wires, built by Thomas Edison, begins service at Roselle, New Jersey.
1915 - Georges Claude patents the neon discharge tube for use in advertising.
1953 - 68% of all television sets in the United States are tuned in to I Love Lucy to watch Lucy give birth.
1977 - Snow falls in Miami, Florida. This is the only time in the history of the city that snow has fallen. 
1981 - Iran Hostage Crisis: United States and Iranian officials sign an agreement to release 52 American hostages after 14 months of captivity.
1986 - The first computer virus is released into the wild.
1999 - British Aerospace agrees to acquire the defence subsidiary of the General Electric Company plc, forming BAE Systems in November 1999.
2006 - The New Horizons probe is launched by NASA on the first mission to Pluto.

Also born today:
1736 - James Watt, 1807 - Robert E. Lee, 1809 - Edgar Allan Poe, 1813 - Sir Henry Bessemer, 1839 - Paul Cézanne, 1922 - Guy Madison, 1923 - Jean Stapleton, 1930 - Tippi Hedren, 1939 - Phil Everly, 1943 - Janis Joplin, 1944 - Shelley Fabares, 1944 - Dan Reeves, 1946 - Dolly Parton, 1947 - Paula Deen, 1953 - Desi Arnaz, Jr., 1954 - Katey Sagal, 1982 - Jodie Sweetin,


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday January 20 is the 20th day of the year. There are 345 days remaining until the end of this year.

Special birthday wishes to T.L. Haddix.

Happy Birthday to:
_*bellapixie, Rie142, gwsawyer, T.L. Haddix, Matthew Dayton, nthgeneration, AngieBatgirl, Brianthacker, jff6106, Drauckerhomes001, Abby25, ryan77, AnthonyJenkins, Robert Crais, WayneMathis, shinyerica90, Bruce Blake, dwrob96, Dereader, ChristinePope, IndieAuthorX, drejfaldf, Lexie_1314, Steelgrave, kaykay543, TJVitt and MichelleGordon.*_

On this day:
1265 - In Westminster, the first English parliament conducts its first meeting held by Simon de Montfort in the Palace of Westminster, now also known colloquially as the "Houses of Parliament".








1649 - Charles I of England goes on trial for treason and other "high crimes".
1801 - John Marshall is appointed the Chief Justice of the United States.
1885 - L.A. Thompson patents the roller coaster.
1981 - Twenty minutes after Ronald Reagan is inaugurated, at age 69 the oldest man ever to be inaugurated as U.S. President, Iran releases 52 American hostages.

Also born today:
1896 - George Burns, 1910 - Joy Adamson, 1920 - Federico Fellini, 1920 - DeForest Kelley, 1926 - Patricia Neal, 1929 - Arte Johnson, 1930 - Buzz Aldrin, 1934 - Tom Baker, 1959 - R.A. Salvatore and 1980 - Philippe Cousteau, Jr.,


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday January 21 is the 21st day of the year. There are 344 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Lynn Bullman, Tracy Falbe, bethsy, div, peterscotch33, G.Garcia, catherine02, Juan12Barringa, wilmaelston, AllureVanSanz, mariasusan12, Caeabalos, ladywings, MartinStanley7, TimL, jasonzc and scottawilliamsbooks.*_

On this day:
1789 - The first American novel, The Power of Sympathy or the Triumph of Nature Founded in Truth, is printed in Boston, Massachusetts.
1908 - New York City passes the Sullivan Ordinance, making it illegal for women to smoke in public, only to have the measure vetoed by the mayor.
1976 - Commercial service of Concorde begins with the London-Bahrain and Paris-Rio routes.








1981 - Production of the iconic DeLorean DMC-12 sports car begins in Dunmurry, Northern Ireland.

Also born today:
1813 - John C. Frémont, 1824 - Thomas "Stonewall" Jackson, 1905 - Christian Dior, 1922 - Telly Savalas, 1924 - Benny Hill, 1938 - Wolfman Jack, 1940 - Jack Nicklaus, 1941 - Plácido Domingo, 1947 - Jill Eikenberry, 1950 - Billy Ocean, 1953 - Paul Allen and 1956 - Geena Davis.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday January 22 is the 22nd day of the year. There are 343 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Monica, lexie22, gzigoris, kjhart0133, carrick901, albert980, gkirby12, KARGOVROOM, jzmackenzie, Morgan Gallagher, JD Rhoades, Jennifer33, emiliodotson, cheriev88, AllisonBruning, JerryK, Marlene Joyce Spark, BradW and brianlg.*_

On this day:
1506 - The first contingent of 150 Swiss Guards arrives at the Vatican.
1879 - Anglo-Zulu War: Battle of Rorke's Drift - 139 British soldiers successfully defend their garrison against an intense assault by four to five thousand Zulu warriors.








1890 - The United Mine Workers of America is founded in Columbus, Ohio.
1946 - Creation of the Central Intelligence Group, forerunner of the Central Intelligence Agency.
1970 - The Boeing 747, the world's first "jumbo jet", enters commercial service.
1984 - The Apple Macintosh, the first consumer computer to popularize the computer mouse and the graphical user interface, is introduced during Super Bowl XVIII with its famous "1984" television commercial.

Also born today:
1561 - Sir Francis Bacon, 1788 - George Gordon Byron, 1869 - Grigori Rasputin, 1904 - George Balanchine, 1906 - Robert E. Howard, 1909 - Ann Sothern, 1909 - U Thant, 1931 - Sam Cooke, 1934 - Bill Bixby, 1934 - Graham Kerr, 1937 - Joseph Wambaugh, 1940 - John Hurt, 1959 - Linda Blair, 1965 - Diane Lane and 1969 - Olivia d'Abo.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday January 23 is the 23rd day of the year. There are 342 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Googlegirl, Greggyoung, Quiltville, saraaah10, adonia20, elissa80, chist87j, pfloyd, Unsjhnn2nHb, Bernie222 and andrewwilliam.*_

On this day:
1510 - Henry VIII of England, then 18 years old, appears incognito in the lists at Richmond, and is applauded for his jousting before he reveals his identity.
1656 - Blaise Pascal publishes the first of his Lettres provinciales.
1719 - The Principality of Liechtenstein is created within the Holy Roman Empire.
1943 - Duke Ellington plays at Carnegie Hall in New York City for the first time.
1957 - American inventor Walter Frederick Morrison sells the rights to his flying disc to the Wham-O toy company, who later rename it the "Frisbee".








1964 - The 24th Amendment to the United States Constitution, prohibiting the use of poll taxes in national elections, is ratified.
1986 - The Rock and Roll Hall of Fame inducts its first members: Little Richard, Chuck Berry, James Brown, Ray Charles, Fats Domino, the Everly Brothers, Buddy Holly, Jerry Lee Lewis and Elvis Presley.









Also born today:
1737 - John Hancock, 1832 - Édouard Manet, 1898 - Randolph Scott, 1907 - Dan Duryea, 1919 - Ernie Kovacs, 1928 - Jeanne Moreau, 1933 - Chita Rivera, 1944 - Rutger Hauer, 1950 - Richard Dean Anderson, 1957 - Princess Caroline of Monaco, 1963 - Gail O'Grady, 1964 - Mariska Hargitay and 1974 - Tiffani Thiessen.


----------



## geoffthomas

Ftiday January 24 is the 24th day of the year. There are 341 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Susan B, gadgetgirl003, temporary rockstar, alminc, armedaamer, stephenmaya, zamph10, HOmer24, JAayho24, CharlieLange, mirtan75, YK Greene, angelyano, E.C. Osvaldo, brenwilt24, adamc and sunshineedrozo.*_

On this day:
41 - Roman Emperor Caligula, known for his eccentricity and cruel despotism, is assassinated by his disgruntled Praetorian Guards. The Guard then proclaims Caligula's uncle Claudius as Emperor.
1848 - California Gold Rush: James W. Marshall finds gold at Sutter's Mill near Sacramento.
1916 - In Brushaber v. Union Pacific Railroad, the Supreme Court of the United States declares the federal income tax constitutional.
1984 - The first Apple Macintosh goes on sale.









Also born today:
76 - Hadrian, 1540 - Edmund Campion, 1862 - Edith Wharton, 1917 - Ernest Borgnine, 1918 - Oral Roberts, 1941 - Neil Diamond, 1943 - Sharon Tate, 1949 - John Belushi and 1968 - Mary Lou Retton.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday January 25 is the 25th day of the year. There are 341 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Hazel, Katie Salidas, barbara stribling, petergrey56, Serge66bill, randalljarvis, emil2rite, riko6367, kevinjamesbreaux, Iowagirl, JLBarnett, donnamshields, JonDavis1 and Sam Medina.*_

On this day:
1533 - Henry VIII of England secretly marries his second wife Anne Boleyn.
1765 - Port Egmont, the first British settlement in the Falkland Islands at the southern tip of South America, is founded.
1881 - Thomas Edison and Alexander Graham Bell form the Oriental Telephone Company.
1919 - The League of Nations is founded.
1949 - At the Hollywood Athletic Club the first Emmy Awards are presented.








1961 - In Washington, D.C. John F. Kennedy delivers the first live presidential television news conference.
1971 - Idi Amin leads a coup deposing Milton Obote and becomes Uganda's president.
1993 - Five people are shot outside the CIA headquarters in Langley, Virginia by a Muslim extremist, resulting in two dead and three wounded.

Also born today:
1759 - Robert Burns, 1825 - George Pickett, 1874 - W. Somerset Maugham, 1882 - Virginia Woolf, 1924 - Lou Groza, 1938 - Etta James and 1981 - Alicia Keys.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday January 26 is the 26th day of the year. There are 339 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Crisalyn B. Sachi, jmkwriter, JaniceSmith, nutshell, ladyk, peggycarstens0011, jsmith011, amandab18, jiji5672, Ryan Harvey and lindakovicskow.*_

On this day:
1564 - The Council of Trent issues its conclusions in the Tridentinum, establishing a distinction between Roman Catholicism and Protestantism.
1788 - The British First Fleet, led by Arthur Phillip, sails into Port Jackson (Sydney Harbour) to establish Sydney, the first permanent European settlement on the continent. Commemorated as Australia Day.








1837 - Michigan is admitted as the 26th U.S. state.
1885 - Troops loyal to The Mahdi conquer Khartoum.
1924 - Saint Petersburg, Russia, is renamed Leningrad.








1992 - Boris Yeltsin announces that Russia will stop targeting United States cities with nuclear weapons.

Also born today:
1880 - Douglas MacArthur, 1905 - Maria von Trapp, 1918 - Philip José Farmer, 1925 - Paul Newman, 1928 - Roger Vadim, 1935 - Bob Uecker, 1941 - Scott Glenn, 1944 - Angela Davis, 1946 - Gene Siskel, 1955 - Eddie Van Halen, 1958 - Ellen DeGeneres and 1961 - Wayne Gretzky.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday January 27 is the 27th day of the year. There are 338 days remaining until the end the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Kindgirl, kwirges, youngchicken, jwirtz, TaylorSiluwe, lyrical, kindaholic, Edward W. Robertson, Harris Channing, clippingdesign, TigerBites, Meb Bryant and ReynoldsSarah.*_

On this day:
1606 - Gunpowder Plot: The trial of Guy Fawkes and other conspirators begins, ending with their execution on January 31.
1888 - The National Geographic Society is founded in Washington, D.C..
1939 - First flight of the Lockheed P-38 Lightning.








1967 - Astronauts Gus Grissom, Edward White and Roger Chaffee are killed in a fire during a test of their Apollo 1 spacecraft at the Kennedy Space Center, Florida.
2006 - Western Union discontinues its Telegram and Commercial Messaging services.

Also born today:
1756 - Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart, 1832 - Lewis Carroll, 1850 - Samuel Gompers, 1885 - Jerome Kern, 1900 - Hyman Rickover, 1908 - William Randolph Hearst, Jr., 1918 - Skitch Henderson, 1921 - Donna Reed, 1944 - Mairéad Corrigan, 1948 - Mikhail Baryshnikov, 1964 - Bridget Fonda and 1978 - Jake Pavelka.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday January 28 is the 28th day of the year. There are 337 days remaining until the end of this year.

Special Birthday Wishes to Monique and Cliff Ball.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Mandy, purplethistle, jake01, Cliff Ball, chuel, joshuagelo, Monique, angelosalt, extensionfile, Ryan Patrick, Jeff Joseph, PAWilson and George Collingwood.*_

On this day:
1521 - The Diet of Worms begins, lasting until May 25.
1547 - Henry VIII dies. His nine year old son, Edward VI becomes King, and the first Protestant ruler of England.
1813 - Pride and Prejudice is first published in the United Kingdom.
1887 - In a snowstorm at Fort Keogh, Montana, the world's largest snowflakes are reported, 15 inches (38 cm) wide and 8 inches (20 cm) thick.
1915 - An act of the U.S. Congress creates the United States Coast Guard.
1922 - Knickerbocker Storm, Washington D.C.'s biggest snowfall, causes the city's greatest loss of life when the roof of the Knickerbocker Theatre collapses.








1934 - The first ski tow in the United States begins operation in Vermont.
1956 - Elvis Presley made his first US TV appearance

Also born today:
1225 - Saint Thomas Aquinas, 1833 - Charles George 'Chinese' Gordon, 1841 - Henry Morton Stanley, 1864 - Charles W. Nash, 1873 - Colette, 1887 - Arthur Rubinstein, 1936 - Alan Alda, 1968 - Sarah McLachlan, 1977 - Joey Fatone, 1980 - Nick Carter and 1981 - Elijah Wood.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, January 29th is the 29th day of the year. There are 335 days remaining until the end of the year

Happy Birthday to:
_*Xopher, ac7k, Kangablue, geo1, frenchstylefurniture, JoeEdwards, RichardWB, Matt Damon, sam29smith, Quasar.007, poetzel, BryanClapper, Joseph DiFrancesco, SB and Samantha M.. *_

1845 - "The Raven" is published in the New York Evening Mirror, the first publication with the name of the author, Edgar Allan Poe
1861 - Kansas is admitted as the 34th U.S. state.
1886 - Karl Benz patents the first successful gasoline-driven automobile.








1936 - The first inductees into the Baseball Hall of Fame are announced.
1963 - The first inductees into the Pro Football Hall of Fame are announced.

1737 - Thomas Paine, 1754 - Moses Cleaveland, 1843 - William McKinley, 1860 - Anton Chekhov, 1880 - W. C. Fields, 1901 - Allen B. DuMont, 1913 - Victor Mature, 1918 - John Forsythe, 1923 - Paddy Chayefsky, 1939 - Germaine Greer, 1940 - Katharine Ross, 1945 - Tom Selleck, 1950 - Ann Jillian, 1954 - Oprah Winfrey, 1975 - Sara Gilbert.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday January 30 is the 30th day of the year. There are 335 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Kate, Carol Hanrahan, teeljay, BoomerSoonerOKU, Zyniker, BarbaraSilkstone, Michelle Poirier, rose stribling, Jim Olenbush, woodNUFC, Hedy, Scott Simon, Lori P, Jane Austen, Peter Baker, Jane Bown, WrongTale, Jeff Dunas, rosaqueen30, Colette Duke, brianspringer13, simonjones and AtelierEdge.*_

On this day:
1661 - Oliver Cromwell, Lord Protector of the Commonwealth of England is ritually executed two years after his death, on the anniversary of the execution of the monarch he himself deposed.
1703 - The Forty-seven Ronin, under the command of Ōishi Kuranosuke, avenge the death of their master.








1862 - The first American ironclad warship, the USS Monitor is launched.








1933 - Adolf Hitler is sworn in as Chancellor of Germany.
1948 - Indian pacifist and leader Mohandas Karamchand Gandhi known for his non-violent freedom struggle is assassinated by Pandit Nathuram Godse, a Hindu extremist.
1969 - The Beatles' last public performance, on the roof of Apple Records in London. The impromptu concert is broken up by the police.

Also born today:
1882 - Franklin D. Roosevelt, 1912 - Barbara W. Tuchman, 1922 - Dick Martin, 1930 - Gene Hackman, 1933 - Louis Rukeyser, 1937 - Vanessa Redgrave, 1937 - Boris Spassky, 1941 - Dick Cheney, 1951 - Phil Collins and 1974 - Christian Bale.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday January 31 is the 31st day of the year. There are 334 days remaining until the end of this year.

Special birthday wishes to Ian Weaver.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Meriflower, janiceclemente, DDEAN, val10, Daniel Pyle, kendrick980, antmays35, alxbrown22, Ian Weaver, benthomas70, HAParker321, dinsights, RobertJCrane, James Lauren, annierachelcole and Ronnizoom.*_

On this day:
1865 - The United States Congress passes the Thirteenth Amendment to the Constitution of the United States, abolishing slavery, submitting it to the states for ratification.
1876 - The United States orders all Native Americans to move into reservations.
1929 - The Soviet Union exiles Leon Trotsky.
1930 - 3M begins marketing Scotch Tape.








1945 - US Army private Eddie Slovik is executed for desertion, the first such execution of an American soldier since the Civil War.
1950 - President Harry S. Truman announces a program to develop the hydrogen bomb.
1958 - James Van Allen discovers the Van Allen radiation belt.
1971 - Apollo program: Apollo 14 - Astronauts Alan Shepard, Stuart Roosa, and Edgar Mitchell, aboard a Saturn V, lift off for a mission to the Fra Mauro Highlands on the Moon.

Also born today:
1797 - Franz Schubert, 1872 - Zane Grey, 1892 - Eddie Cantor, 1902 - Tallulah Bankhead, 1905 - John O'Hara, 1914 - Jersey Joe Walcott, 1915 - Garry Moore, 1919 - Jackie Robinson, 1920 - Stewart Udall, 1921 - Carol Channing, 1921 - Mario Lanza, 1923 - Norman Mailer, 1925 - Benjamin Hooks, 1929 - Jean Simmons, 1931 - Ernie Banks, 1937 - Suzanne Pleshette, 1944 - Connie Booth, 1947 - Nolan Ryan, 1970 - Minnie Driver and 1981 - Justin Timberlake.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday February 1 is the 32nd day of the year. There are 333 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to :
_*lostknitter, ginyj78, derek2751, david2751, Timferras, karenhole194, silme20, fanny10, bella10, alice00, hannahdel73, annie01, emmett990, magix0201, vank04, Baliosjsn, temper_mill, volcom123466, funface13, jap_pett, amandaspring, juliuscesar34, osniel128, inmylife99, catherine03, Jimmy1975, jessicamorse, mayu12, willylim66, liyamay19, arthurbishop12, I Like That Book, NadiaMcFarland, eeNoo6ieph, Sakura Reyna, LadyHawk and tru_blu32.*_

On this day:
1709 - Alexander Selkirk is rescued after being shipwrecked on a desert island, inspiring the book Robinson Crusoe by Daniel Defoe.
1790 - In New York City, the Supreme Court of the United States convenes for the first time.
1893 - Thomas A. Edison finishes construction of the first motion picture studio, the Black Maria in West Orange, New Jersey.








1942 - Voice of America, the official external radio and television service of the United States federal government, begins broadcasting with programs aimed at areas controlled by the Axis powers.
2003 - Space Shuttle Columbia disintegrates during reentry into the Earth's atmosphere, killing all seven astronauts aboard.

Also born today:
1859 - Victor Herbert, 1894 - John Ford, 1901 - Clark Gable, 1928 - Stuart Whitman, 1931 - Boris Yeltsin, 1937 - Don Everly, 1937 - Garrett Morris, 1938 - Sherman Hemsley, 1947 - Jessica Savitch, 1968 - Lisa Marie Presley, 1971 - Michael C. Hall and 1986 - Lauren Conrad.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday February 2 is the 33rd day of the year. There are 332 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_lokkent, winge981, DelusionsVision, joshuakong, Kerk8899, mistyclements9, janebrown71, adriandipalma, tammielongh, gladyswenz, marciapicu, romeomax11, taylor7mcdaniels, fitnessofwealth, donnahicks152, lauriestpd87, barbarahuffman0, lorettfulghgt, jacquelynHG, jeanaromig45, brucecarr78, jessikablom53, priscillapenrod06, laurelbigler58, hopvokcut, break-up-review25, alliecoldwell41, Conaxsat, AAvillar, sheribillie66, cochran59, airsoftsniper, monicawine22, katherynsmoot23, kathiewilham, eavenmary09, robertaburn, delbertnewman6, certifiedpharmacytechnici, travis77anthony, robertdanford86, caldwelljames37, edingtonwilliam, shawnjenkinsma, mitchter314, kirkpatrickma4, imaginelearning2, sharlow22, lauramarks66, rachellecook13, allendiet, ylwisdom02, Ernest, Number123, larryokaut, adamsmath, callingcard48, fiannekaith, joshuajarry, Schwann, jackzymzyk, vpshost, AmyJoe, catherin00, ilink900, Phillipepper, carlynkin, emmanuel2roth, AmberGram, ShirleyAllen, marniekind, mcalbrdrd, shammak, fundspartnership, Dyna5kelvain, myangwang, bobbysm81, andreasfleg1, marielkind, KerynGreen, anthony1, mikelbond24, nelanscotch, Felinekind, jonas10, bethsharks2390, downloadYouporn, ptlewis78, Abigail uy, Thea06, woodenblinds, Elena Smith, jamalmalik, Zabrina, jessicat222, debowhite, nencyberon, grill23, markspencer, shellybaron, reaismukta, balakmike, terrence555, operamini, jenvector, marieposa, Hall, MartinaIgnatius, jolie1980, shanmash, loui12, martynasroka22, Burgoyne, mikelclark, Joinleman, dianefans, williamhenrysmith, mikelbevan, kamaljackson, jaymsean, lopit12, Abidhasan, ashley039, PalmBeach Realties, Eileen09, Abrielle103, Norma Jones, johnwatson1, jamshill, Michelle28J, jervss10, winnifredlswanigan, MarvinJ., FionnaLaa, SheerCail, banparak, kristiedelburt, nethnmclsmills, ronnijkhall, jorawoy, webhosting3240, jasojkshortk, martinluther, bradlekfitts, georgejohnzdsak, michaelguzmqu, drmarekph, charldsmurrah, joeffenlim12, Jayh25, brenthockenx, williaperryds, HEatErs15, leoroblkjsda, jasonhokjsdal, gerardaortsdak, jamesrossdlkk, marylaurfd, cheriebeazq, jameswhat, kathyevanquz, kamalbano, robertwilliams, patrickbrossdai, garynuiton, robernoratl, martinnathia, cheryls02, banparkzoru, WineStorage, grahamnathia, smile04, shaounantit, alex3p3pra, ilSchoOl12, IrvineDentistry, daniel999, adam3yy5jr, Earc55brien, Kellybrad02, richgil15, onlinebackgammon, KIsankoik3khH, dOtC03, kungMAo3kahk1, LINA10, uhoo0Eepukie2, jona09, eiWai9noo, esmeralda20101, Christopher10, ilSchoOl21, saeShaivoo7ai, lloiswmmcqueen, rosekenryan18, ohB2OonieS, mikejackson990, Gei8lathsdf, anthony36, DustinHoffman10, jken18, ikkaku88, Angeldine86, eZo0epohGh0, caguaio, cartazmaxie, gilang2765, ibnu2876, cozywriter, mingyuehermes, GeoJono, mshaw and charlotteunsworth._

On this day:
1848 - Mexican-American War: The Treaty of Guadalupe Hidalgo is signed.
1887 - In Punxsutawney, Pennsylvania the first Groundhog Day is observed.








1913 - Grand Central Terminal is opened in New York City.
1922 - Ulysses by James Joyce is published.
1935 - Leonarde Keeler tests the first polygraph machine.

Also born today:
1650 - Nell Gwynne, 1861 - Solomon R. Guggenheim, 1882 - James Joyce, 1895 - George Halas, 1897 - Howard Johnson, 1901 - Jascha Heifetz, 1905 - Ayn Rand, 1927 - Stan Getz, 1932 - Arthur Lyman, 1937 - Tom Smothers, 1947 - Farrah Fawcett, 1954 - Christie Brinkley, 1963 - Eva Cassidy and 1977 - Shakira.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday February 3 is the 34th day of the year. There are 331 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Bithday to :
_*Newbie Girl, dsalerni, josephtiman, marina1, alice stribling, MelizaCropper, adamscott6933, danilogarcia2787, danikins12, dadamson45, abisha2003, adamgomez1234, UrezzaAurie, JoshLudeker, tbors23, WilsonChad, kedem45, clear089, markramos1234, Val, rey90, m4p5, jeff90, soy90, jasmanzack, smartguy, halldavid4770, MichaelMcClung, Samantha Hunter, indm90m, Mickey Bee, Daezarkian, aplogansr, jsreilly, Mcoorlim, bigcase02 and AHeath578.*_

On this day:
1377 - More than 2,000 people of the Italian city of Cesena are slaughtered by Papal Troops 
1783 - Spain recognizes United States independence.
1870 - The Fifteenth Amendment to the United States Constitution is ratified, guaranteeing voting rights to citizens regardless of race.
1913 - The Sixteenth Amendment to the United States Constitution is ratified, authorizing the Federal government to impose and collect an income tax.
1947 - The record-low temperature for continental North America was recorded in Snag, Yukon, Canada: −63 °C (−81 °F). 
1959 - A plane crash near Clear Lake, Iowa kills Buddy Holly, Ritchie Valens, The Big Bopper, and pilot Roger Peterson in an incident that becomes known as The Day the Music Died.
1984 - Space Shuttle program: STS-41-B is launched using Space Shuttle Challenger.









Also born today:
1809 - Felix Mendelssohn, 1811 - Horace Greeley, 1874 - Gertrude Stein, 1894 - Norman Rockwell, 1904 - Pretty Boy Floyd, 1907 - James Michener, 1918 - Joey Bishop, 1926 - Shelley Berman, 1933 - Paul Sarbanes, 1940 - Fran Tarkenton, 1943 - Blythe Danner, 1950 - Morgan Fairchild and 1965 - Maura Tierney.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday February 4 is the 35th day of the year. There are 330 days remaining until the end of this year.

Special Birthday Wishes to Neo.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Erich, L Brandt, henrymason7, peter20101, gangan66, harold078, marygomez143, martinrogers09, Kody, Sheila09, lisajosephson09, ignbwell, Emma75, Rejean, BrandonJoe, Shayla Kersten and John Phelps.*_

On this day:
1789 - George Washington is unanimously elected as the first President of the United States by the U.S. Electoral College.
1801 - John Marshall is sworn in as Chief Justice of the United States.
1825 - The Ohio Legislature authorizes the construction of the Ohio and Erie Canal and the Miami and Erie Canal.








1846 - The first Mormon pioneers make their exodus from Nauvoo, Illinois, westward towards Utah Territory.
1948 - Ceylon (later renamed Sri Lanka) becomes independent within the British Commonwealth.
1969 - Yasser Arafat takes over as chairman of the Palestine Liberation Organization.
1974 - The Symbionese Liberation Army kidnaps Patty Hearst in Berkeley, California.
2004 - Facebook, a mainstream online social network is founded by Mark Zuckerberg.

Also born today:
1746 - Tadeusz Kościuszko, 1902 - Charles Lindbergh, 1913 - Rosa Parks, 1918 - Ida Lupino, 1921 - Betty Friedan, 1947 - Dan Quayle, 1948 - Alice Cooper, 1959 - Lawrence Taylor, 1962 - Clint Black and 1973 - Oscar de la Hoya.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday February 5 is the 36th day of the year. There are 329 days remaining until the end of this year.

Special birthday wishes to Steph H.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Steph H, Gary Edward, turboman, jerry3nunez, amiblackwelder, amrcavinsure, asar21, massimo, Parley35, johnervin11, RyenMckinley, Stanley09, sonnenkoenig, boyonly, HndyMan, Steve Bloom, cheery182, pennyauctions4cheap, [email protected], Aidan2012, jomel27, Azchen, alexwiller147, wraylewis, Terri and Andi, and Bruce Ehlenbeck.*_

On this day:
62 - Earthquake in Pompeii, Italy.








1778 - South Carolina becomes the second state to ratify the Articles of Confederation.
1900 - The United States and the United Kingdom sign a treaty for the Panama Canal.
1919 - Charlie Chaplin, Mary Pickford, Douglas Fairbanks, and D.W. Griffith launch United Artists.
1958 - A hydrogen bomb known as the Tybee Bomb is lost by the US Air Force off the coast of Savannah, Georgia, never to be recovered.

Also born today:
1837 - Dwight L. Moody, 1848 - Belle Starr, 1878 - André Citroën, 1900 - Adlai Stevenson, 1906 - John Carradine, 1919 - Red Buttons, 1934 - Hank Aaron. 1942 - Roger Staubach, 1943 - Michael Mann, 1946 - Charlotte Rampling, 1948 - Barbara Hershey, 1964 - Laura Linney, 1969 - Bobby Brown and 1971 - Sara Evans,


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday February 6 is the 37th day of the year. There are 329 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*hazeldazel, foogrrl, Benjamin2251, CletaTehrani, wayneacp, angelaputri21, Zelienejane, alecjohn020, lou_uk, moiseslambert, samoilten, toranoko, ECH and anumalik81.*_

On this day:
1788 - Massachusetts becomes the sixth state to ratify the United States Constitution.
1815 - New Jersey grants the first American railroad charter to John Stevens.








1918 - British women over the age of 30 get the right to vote.
1952 - Elizabeth II becomes the first queen regnant of the United Kingdom and the Commonwealth Realms since Queen Victoria upon the death of her father, George VI.
1959 - Jack Kilby of Texas Instruments files the first patent for an integrated circuit.








1978 - The Blizzard of 1978, one of the worst Nor'easters in New England history, hit the region, with sustained winds of 65 mph and snowfall of 4" an hour.

Also born today:
1756 - Aaron Burr, 1833 - James Ewell Brown "Jeb" Stuart, 1895 - Babe Ruth, 1911 - Ronald Reagan, 1913 - Mary Leakey, 1917 - Zsa Zsa Gábor, 1922 - Patrick Macnee, 1931 - Rip Torn, 1939 - Mike Farrell, 1940 - Tom Brokaw, 1943 - Fabian Forte, 1945 - Bob Marley, 1950 - Natalie Cole, 1957 - Kathy Najimy and 1962 - W. Axl Rose.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday February 7 is the 38th day of the year. There are 327 days remaining until the end of this year.

Today would have been Dona's 72nd birthday.
We miss you Dona.









Special birthday wishes to Sporadic.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Elfyn, Anju No. 469, NurseLisa, sobk2, Sporadic, KLBrady, lvoynich, Steven L. Hawk, Dave Richard, Emily66, yazshi88, ferdalba, richt197, SaraDagan, HiCiccarelli, WR Vaughn, MacWillard and sdskye.*_

On this day:
1497 - The bonfire of the vanities occurs in which supporters of Girolamo Savonarola burn thousands of objects like cosmetics, art, and books in Florence, Italy.
1795 - The 11th Amendment to the United States Constitution is ratified.
1898 - Émile Zola is brought to trial for libel for publishing J'Accuse.
1935 - The classic board game Monopoly is invented.








1940 - The second full length animated Walt Disney film, Pinocchio, premieres.
1964 - The Beatles, rock band from Liverpool, England, first arrived in the United States.









Also born today:
1478 - Sir Thomas More, 1804 - John Deere, 1812 - Charles Dickens, 1867 - Laura Ingalls Wilder, 1885 - Sinclair Lewis, 1908 - Buster Crabbe, 1920 - An Wang, 1932 - Gay Talese, 1962 - Garth Brooks, 1962 - Eddie Izzard, 1965 - Chris Rock and 1978 - Ashton Kutcher.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday February 8 is the 39th day of the year. There are 326 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*ta2lady, bonnieg154, jadeAlex13, monicaleonelle, linjulia789, ignavery, Stuart Land, RCombes, E.M. Leya, Bertagnole, cpao2010 and LdyLarke.*_

On this day:
1587 - Mary, Queen of Scots, is executed on suspicion of having been involved in the Babington Plot to murder her cousin, Queen Elizabeth I.
1693 - The College of William and Mary in Williamsburg, Virginia is granted a charter by King William III and Queen Mary II.
1910 - The Boy Scouts of America is incorporated by William D. Boyce.








1946 - The first portion of the Revised Standard Version of the Bible, the first serious challenge to the popularity of the Authorized King James Version, is published.
1952 - Elizabeth II is proclaimed Queen of the United Kingdom.
1960 - The first eight brass star plaques are installed in the Hollywood Walk of Fame.








1971 - The NASDAQ stock market index opens for the first time.
1974 - After 84 days in space, the crew of Skylab 4, the last crew to visit American space station Skylab, returns to Earth.









Also born today:
1612 - Samuel Butler, 1700 - Daniel Bernoulli, 1819 - John Ruskin, 1820 - William Tecumseh Sherman, 1828 - Jules Verne, 1886 - Charles Ruggles, 1921 - Lana Turner, 1922 - Audrey Meadows, 1925 - Jack Lemmon, 1930 - Alejandro Rey, 1931 - James Dean, 1940 - Ted Koppel, 1941 - Nick Nolte, 1953 - Mary Steenburgen, 1955 - John Grisham, 1968 - Gary Coleman, 1970 - Alonzo Mourning and 1974 - Seth Green.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday February 9 is the 40th day of the year. There are 325 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Happy Birthday to katiekat1066, Greg Staten, justind, Nutty Oddbod, kimsbroom, PhreaQ, Tahirah07, CornerStone03, huntsvilleattorney, loftinteriors06, properinvest48, PcGamingHeadset, AmericanDjDmx, JoshuaPSimon, TeresaDPatterson, christysloat and ZanderBooth.*_

On this day:
1825 - After no presidential candidate receives a majority of electoral votes in the election of 1824, the United States House of Representatives elects John Quincy Adams President of the United States.
1870 - President Ulysses S. Grant signs a joint resolution of Congress establishing the U.S. Weather Bureau.
1895 - William G. Morgan creates a game called Mintonette, which soon comes to be referred to as volleyball.








1942 - Year-round Daylight saving time is re-instated in the United States as a wartime measure to help conserve energy resources.
1964 - The Beatles make their first appearance on The Ed Sullivan Show, performing before a "record-busting" audience of 73 million viewers.
1971 - Satchel Paige becomes the first ***** League player to be voted into the Baseball Hall of Fame.

Also born today:
1737 - Thomas Paine, 1773 - William Henry Harrison, 1892 - Peggy Wood, 1901 - Brian Donlevy, 1909 - Carmen Miranda, 1909 - Dean Rusk, 1914 - Bill Veeck, 1922 - Kathryn Grayson, 1928 - Frank Frazetta, 1928 - Roger Mudd, 1942 - Carole King, 1943 - Joe Pesci, 1943 - Joseph E. Stiglitz, 1945 - Mia Farrow, 1949 - Judith Light and 1963 - Travis Tritt.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday February 10 is the 41st day of the year. There are 324 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*AlanBenjamin84, meyer261, Rhodahill, Yusagi, Nanahall, qirejuvenation8, michtvpro12, nand24, marcusbrewer5, parker40, cloudhosting, irentcan12, thea_Aksel, funfortoddler, wallace197, junelucs30, Brenda25, shan40, Carrie34, aarongoldfarb, rickygarcia, R.E. McDermott, kermitpatton, mcgUiresolomon, mainewell10, DerekEdgington and sandrasstories.*_

On this day:
1258 - Baghdad falls to the Mongols, and the Abbasid Caliphate is destroyed.
1840 - Queen Victoria of the United Kingdom marries Prince Albert of Saxe-Coburg-Gotha.








1863 - The fire extinguisher is patented.
1870 - The YWCA is founded in New York City.
1962 - Captured American U2 spy-plane pilot Gary Powers is exchanged for captured Soviet spy Rudolf Abel.








1967 - The 25th Amendment to the United States Constitution is ratified.
1996 - The IBM supercomputer Deep Blue defeats Garry Kasparov for the first time.
2009 - The communication satellites Iridium 33 and Kosmos-2251 collide in orbit, destroying both.









Also born today:
1890 - Boris Pasternak, 1893 - Jimmy Durante, 1894 - Harold Macmillan, 1897 - Dame Judith Anderson, 1898 - Bertolt Brecht, 1906 - Lon Chaney Jr., 1927 - Leontyne Price, 1930 - Robert Wagner, 1937 - Roberta Flack, 1950 - Mark Spitz, 1961 - George Stephanopoulos, 1964 - Glenn Beck, 1967 - Laura Dern, 1991 - Emma Roberts,


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday February 11 is the 42nd day of the year. There are 323 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*NAmbrose, geronimo14, markoz, playfulkarenb, Robert211, RobertJones, BeccaMonster, zoko11, rainmaker1145, aiken197, jacobgray, COBW3BB, mstamp, bruce55, Zanyletters, ThreeWheels, raciepoll01, bdrobsol, rickysco83, majormcpherson, Dilipturon, rodrigowill64, ECusie, RhonnieS, Harriet Schultz, Paulhenke, ALB2012 and CindyNunn11.*_

On this day:
660 BC - Traditional date for the foundation of Japan by Emperor Jimmu.
1531 - Henry VIII of England is recognized as supreme head of the Church of England.
1752 - Pennsylvania Hospital, the first hospital in the United States, is opened by Benjamin Franklin.








1916 - Emma Goldman is arrested for lecturing on birth control.
1942 - The first gold record is presented to Glenn Miller for "Chattanooga Choo Choo".
1990 - Nelson Mandela is released from Victor Verster Prison outside Cape Town, South Africa after 27 years as a political prisoner.

Also born today:
1847 - Thomas Alva Edison, 1909 - Max Baer, 1909 - Joseph L. Mankiewicz, 1917 - Sidney Sheldon, 1919 - Eva Gabor, 1926 - Leslie Nielsen, 1934 - Tina Louise, 1934 - Manuel Noriega, 1934 - Mary Quant, 1936 - Burt Reynolds, 1941 - Sergio Mendes, 1953 - Jeb Bush, 1962 - Sheryl Crow, 1964 - Sarah Palin, 1969 - Jennifer Aniston and 1979 - Brandy.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday February 12 is the 43rd day of the year. There are 322 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*char0917, john20nov, wendysanchis, seafoam, mrkalel, FindaTutor, adorbg, mackstive, jebsenm, finch22, jordan24, hundred12, edkirkland, BuddyGott, lovely143, larah26, martin28, wildfaust12, Neilbrow and Ken Wilhoite.*_

On this day:
1502 - Vasco da Gama sets sail from Lisbon, Portugal, on his second voyage to India.
1554 - A year after claiming the throne of England for nine days, Lady Jane Grey is beheaded for treason.
1733 - Englishman James Oglethorpe founds Georgia, the 13th colony of the Thirteen Colonies, and its first city at Savannah (known as Georgia Day).
1825 - The Creek cede the last of their lands in Georgia to the United States government by the Treaty of Indian Springs, and migrate west.
1909 - The National Association for the Advancement of Colored People (NAACP) is founded.
1914 - In Washington, D.C., the first stone of the Lincoln Memorial is put into place.








1947 - A meteor creates an impact crater in Sikhote-Alin, in the Soviet Union.
1974 - Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn, winner of the Nobel Prize in literature in 1970, is exiled from the Soviet Union.
1999 - President Bill Clinton is acquitted by the United States Senate in his impeachment trial.

Also born today:
1663 - Cotton Mather, 1809 - Charles Darwin, 1809 - Abraham Lincoln, 1877 - Louis Renault, 1880 - John L. Lewis, 1881 - Anna Pavlova, 1884 - Alice Roosevelt Longworth, 1893 - Omar Bradley, 1904 - Ted Mack, 1915 - Lorne Greene, 1916 - Joseph Alioto, 1919 - Forrest Tucker, 1926 - Joe Garagiola, 1926 - Charles Van Doren, 1934 - Bill Russell, 1956 - Arsenio Hall, 1968 - Josh Brolin, 1968 - Chynna Phillips and 1980 - Christina Ricci.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday February 13 is the 44th day of the year. There are 321 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*glassfctr, jenshae, sara05, teswgger, meloyelo, georgeboomer, sophiavanburen, finch143, deserie20, cariouweneel, JerriLincoln, LauraK and fionashin.*_

On this day:
1542 - Catherine Howard, the fifth wife of Henry VIII of England, is executed for adultery.
1633 - Galileo Galilei arrives in Rome for his trial before the Inquisition.
1880 - Thomas Edison observes the Edison effect.








1931 - New Delhi becomes the capital of India.
1955 - Israel obtains 4 of the 7 Dead Sea scrolls.








2000 - The last original "Peanuts" comic strip appears in newspapers one day after Charles M. Schulz dies.









Also born today:
1885 - Bess Truman, 1919 - Tennessee Ernie Ford, 1923 - Chuck Yeager, 1933 - Kim Novak, 1942 - Carol Lynley, 1942 - Peter Tork, 1944 - Stockard Channing, 1944 - Jerry Springer, 1950 - Peter Gabriel and 1968 - Kelly Hu.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday February 14 is the 45th day of the year. There are 320 days remaining until the end of this year.

Special Birthday Wishes to BTackitt.

Happy Birthday to all Valentines including:
_*BTackitt, AlwaysKyoot, Sendie, pinky, mikajohn11, ralphmills098, splash883, terryr, Molls, sblair118, bleach24, qwertzs63, Jaberwocky, Mallorca, hnthayer04, mrcsst12, darwin24, physexy, hcgdefinitions, hligngo, cassandra6803, miahl80, Meehai14, Lailee23, Marcin Wrona, farah0101, meysa2210, dunc5, lfrankturovich, JustinDennis, pkbrent and revroger.*_

On this day:
1778 - The United States Flag is formally recognized by a foreign naval vessel for the first time, when French Admiral Toussaint-Guillaume Picquet de la Motte rendered a nine gun salute to USS Ranger, commanded by John Paul Jones.
1843 - The event that inspired the Beatles song Being for the Benefit of Mr. Kite! is held in England.








1859 - Oregon is admitted as the 33rd U.S. state.
1876 - Alexander Graham Bell applies for a patent for the telephone, as does Elisha Gray.
1912 - Arizona is admitted as the 48th U.S. state.
1924 - The Computing-Tabulating-Recording Company changes its name to International Business Machines Corporation (IBM).
1929 - Saint Valentine's Day massacre: Seven people, six of them gangster rivals of Al Capone's gang, are murdered in Chicago, Illinois.
1962 - First Lady Jacqueline Kennedy takes television viewers on a tour of the White House.

Also born today:
1766 - Thomas Robert Malthus, 1818 - Frederick Douglass, 1894 - Jack Benny, 1905 - Thelma Ritter, 1913 - Woody Hayes, 1913 - Jimmy Hoffa, 1921 - Hugh Downs, 1922 - Murray the K, 1931 - Phyllis McGuire, 1934 - Florence Henderson, 1942 - Michael Bloomberg, 1944 - Carl Bernstein, 1946 - Gregory Hines, 1948 - Teller, 1951 - JoJo Starbuck and 1960 - Meg Tilly.


----------



## BTackitt

Happy Valentines Birthdays to all my fellow birthday people!


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday February 15 is the 46th day of the year. There are 319 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*jpmorgan49, Jason in OH, rdx2, glenna29, santotanan, womensactivewear, Incway10, pankos1, mitu8896, mels921, marchon12, shaynethy, adelgabot, brinacourtney and CrystalCierlak.   * _

On this day:
1764 - The city of St. Louis, Missouri is established.
1898 - The USS Maine explodes and sinks in Havana harbor in Cuba, killing more than 260. This event leads the United States to declare war on Spain.








1906 - The British Labour Party is organised.
1933 - In Miami, Florida, Giuseppe Zangara attempts to assassinate President-elect Franklin D. Roosevelt, but instead shoots Chicago mayor Anton J. Cermak, who dies of his wounds on March 6, 1933.
1946 - ENIAC, the first electronic general-purpose computer, is formally dedicated at the University of Pennsylvania in Philadelphia.








1971 - The decimalisation of British coinage is completed on Decimal Day.
1972 - Sound recordings are granted U.S. federal copyright protection for the first time.
2001 - First draft of the complete human genome is published in Nature.

Also born today:
1471 - Piero di Lorenzo de' Medici, 1564 - Galileo Galilei, 1797 - Henry E. Steinway, 1809 - Cyrus McCormick, 1812 - Charles Lewis Tiffany, 1820 - Susan B. Anthony, 1845 - Elihu Root, 1877 - Louis Renault, 1882 - John Barrymore, 1892 - James Forrestal, 1907 - Cesar Romero, 1927 - Harvey Korman, 1931 - Claire Bloom, 1934 - Niklaus Wirth, 1951 - Melissa Manchester, 1951 - Jane Seymour and 1964 - Chris Farley.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday February 16 is the 47th day of the year. There are 318 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*soapy70, jeffcrimmel, tedboone, Strapped-4-Cache, ashley317, Teinouji, Hubert George, Josh St. John, PixelGumshoe, Taft Sinjin, mattcole and shellilea.*_

On this day:
1852 - Studebaker Brothers wagon company, precursor of the automobile manufacturer, is established.








1923 - Howard Carter unseals the burial chamber of Pharaoh Tutankhamun.








1937 - Wallace H. Carothers receives a United States patent for nylon.
1959 - Fidel Castro becomes Premier of Cuba after dictator Fulgencio Batista was overthrown on January 1.
1978 - The first computer bulletin board system is created (CBBS in Chicago, Illinois).

Also born today:
1838 - Henry Adams, 1903 - Edgar Bergen, 1909 - Richard McDonald, 1935 - Sonny Bono, 1951 - William Katt, 1954 - Margaux Hemingway, 1957 - LeVar Burton and 1959 - John McEnroe.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday February 17 is the 48th day of the year. There are 317 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*nickih75, ValeriGail, john1221, AlexNice, Arr862, chelsea346, JoeL, lovemykindle85, SheriLeigh, JMCornwell, EizyHarrison07, riska0102, Adele Cosgrove-Bray, maggy77, jeff3po and SR Roddy.   * _

On this day:
1600 - The philosopher Giordano Bruno is burned alive, for heresy, at Campo de' Fiori in Rome.
1621 - Myles Standish is appointed as first commander of Plymouth colony.
1801 - An electoral tie between Thomas Jefferson and Aaron Burr is resolved when Jefferson is elected President of the United States and Burr Vice President by the United States House of Representatives.
1904 - Madama Butterfly receives its première at La Scala in Milan.








1933 - Newsweek magazine is published for the first time.
1972 - Sales of the Volkswagen Beetle exceed those of the Ford Model-T.

Also born today:
1844 - Aaron Montgomery Ward, 1874 - Thomas J. Watson, 1877 - André Maginot, 1908 - Red Barber, 1910 - Arthur Hunnicutt, 1912 - Andre Norton, 1924 - Margaret Truman, 1925 - Hal Holbrook, 1934 - Alan Bates, 1936 - Jim Brown, 1939 - Mary Ann Mobley, 1941 - Gene Pitney, 1942 - Huey P. Newton, 1954 - Rene Russo, 1962 - Lou Diamond Phillips, 1963 - Michael Jordan, 1971 - Denise Richards, 1980 - Jason Ritter, 1981 - Paris Hilton and 1991 - Bonnie Wright.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday February 18 is the 49th day of the year. There are 316 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_* slowkindle, xialove18, ereaderbackgrounds, DragoCG, Donko, Chaffee, Bratlle, mikesmith1949, BrianJJarrett, DanHKind, Quiss, Kristine Nicole, JadeLogan and TerryTowers.*_

On this day:
1878 - John Tunstall is murdered by outlaw Jesse Evans, sparking the Lincoln County War in Lincoln County, New Mexico.
1930 - While studying photographs taken in January, Clyde Tombaugh discovers Pluto.








1954 - The first Church of Scientology is established in Los Angeles, California.
1978 - The first Ironman Triathlon competition takes place on the island of Oahu, won by Gordon Haller.
1991 - The IRA explodes bombs in the early morning at Paddington station and Victoria station in London.

Also born today:
1516 - Queen Mary I of England, 1848 - Louis Comfort Tiffany, 1890 - Edward Arnold, 1890 - Adolphe Menjou, 1892 - Wendell Willkie, 1898 - Enzo Ferrari, 1914 - Pee Wee King, 1919 - Jack Palance, 1922 - Helen Gurley Brown, 1925 - George Kennedy, 1930 - Gahan Wilson, 1931 - Johnny Hart, 1933 - Yoko Ono, 1950 - Cybill Shepherd, 1952 - Juice Newton, 1954 - John Travolta, 1957 - Vanna White, 1964 - Matt Dillon, 1968 - Molly Ringwald and 1974 - Jillian Michaels.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday February 19 is the 50th day of the year. There are 315 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Ripley, NessaBug, davidmorgan7917, Chumnutzly, mrkhill80, SChamblee, Casey Calouette, seanorford, Missy Martine, autotransport, ashleygirardi, fyan2432, Irisdeorre, dmetzcher, JohnReeve, twilcox and BenEBrewer.*_

On this day:
1807 - In Alabama, former Vice President of the United States Aaron Burr is arrested for treason and confined to Fort Stoddert.
1847 - The first group of rescuers reaches the Donner Party.
1861 - Serfdom is abolished in Russia.
1878 - Thomas Edison patents the phonograph.








1921 - Rezā Shāh takes control of Tehran during a successful coup
1949 - Ezra Pound is awarded the first Bollingen Prize in poetry by the Bollingen Foundation and Yale University.

Also born today:
1473 - Nicolaus Copernicus, 1893 - Sir Cedric Hardwicke, 1911 - Merle Oberon, 1924 - Lee Marvin, 1940 - Smokey Robinson, 1946 - Karen Silkwood, 1952 - Amy Tan, 1955 - Jeff Daniels, 1963 - Seal, 1966 - Justine Bateman and 1967 - Benicio del Toro.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday February 20 is the 51st day of the year. There are 315 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*firedog, Britt, LCEvans, newborn, larrylevy816, WilliW00K9_21, KhayamNazeer, JDLinn, Tonyt, vensjoh65, Gordopolis, Danielle Kazemi, SebastianDark, benitobond, BrionHumphrey and Vlloyd.*_

On this day:
1472 - Orkney and Shetland are pawned by Norway to Scotland in lieu of a dowry for Margaret of Denmark.
1792 - The Postal Service Act, establishing the United States Post Office Department, is signed by President George Washington.
1816 - Rossini's opera The Barber of Seville premieres at the Teatro Argentina in Rome.
1877 - Tchaikovsky's ballet Swan Lake receives its première performance at the Bolshoi Theatre in Moscow.
1962 - Mercury program: While aboard Friendship 7, John Glenn becomes the first American to orbit the earth, making three orbits in 4 hours, 55 minutes.








1998 - American figure skater Tara Lipinski becomes the youngest gold-medalist at the Winter Olympics in Nagano, Japan.

Also born today:
1902 - Ansel Adams, 1904 - Alexei Kosygin, 1906 - Gale Gordon, 1924 - Gloria Vanderbilt, 1925 - Robert Altman, 1927 - Sidney Poitier, 1934 - Bobby Unser, 1937 - Roger Penske, 1938 - Richard Beymer, 1942 - Phil Esposito, 1942 - Mitch McConnell, 1946 - Sandy Duncan, 1947 - Peter Strauss, 1948 - Jennifer O'Neill, 1949 - Ivana Trump, 1951 - Edward Albert, 1951 - Gordon Brown, 1951 - Randy California, 1954 - Anthony Head, 1954 - Patty Hearst, 1963 - Charles Barkley, 1966 - Cindy Crawford and 1967 - Kurt Cobain.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday February 21 is the 52nd day of the year. There are 313 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*chynared21, ChampAmp, RJC5XTC, CeliaHayes, Learnmegood, potterdiane58, Kolinat, rockermtz, kellymrgan, justinewooper, p161i8iq, KD Sarge and Bubbleq.*_

On this day:
1804 - Built by Cornish inventor Richard Trevithick, the first self-propelled steam locomotive made at the Pen-y-Darren Ironworks first ran in Wales.








1842 - John Greenough is granted the first U.S. patent for the sewing machine.
1848 - Karl Marx and Friedrich Engels publish The Communist Manifesto.
1878 - The first telephone book is issued in New Haven, Connecticut.
1885 - The newly completed Washington Monument is dedicated.








1925 - The New Yorker publishes its first issue.
1947 - In New York City, Edwin Land demonstrates the first "instant camera", the Polaroid Land Camera, to a meeting of the Optical Society of America.
1948 - NASCAR is incorporated.
1965 - Malcolm X is assassinated at the Audubon Ballroom in New York City by members of the Nation of Islam.

Also born today:
1728 - Tsar Peter III of Russia, 1794 - Antonio López de Santa Anna, 1821 - Charles Scribner I, 1893 - Andrés Segovia, 1915 - Ann Sheridan, 1924 - Robert Mugabe, 1925 - Sam Peckinpah, 1927 - Erma Bombeck, 1927 - Hubert de Givenchy, 1933 - Nina Simone, 1934 - Rue McClanahan, 1946 - Tyne Daly, 1946 - Alan Rickman, 1955 - Kelsey Grammer, 1958 - Mary Chapin Carpenter, 1979 - Jennifer Love Hewitt, 1986 - Charlotte Church and 1987 - Ellen Page.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday February 22 is the 53rd day of the year. There are 312 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*AmyLR, julietw, Abby, ledgewood, Kait Nolan, Author, Aprille, meromana, caloym1, rodolf22, isaackline28, geishanriks, Donna Karan, Judy D., Katelynne, evergreen, SashaSavage, bsmithsoc01, Sheila_Guthrie and LisaP.*_

On this day:
1632 - Galileo's Dialogue Concerning the Two Chief World Systems is published.
1819 - By the Adams-Onís Treaty, Spain sells Florida to the United States for five million U.S. dollars.
1855 - The Pennsylvania State University is founded in State College, Pennsylvania.








1876 - The Johns Hopkins University in Baltimore, Maryland named after philanthropist Johns Hopkins, opened.








1879 - In Utica, New York, Frank Woolworth opens the first of many of 5 and dime Woolworth stores.








1889 - President Grover Cleveland signs a bill admitting North Dakota, South Dakota, Montana and Washington as U.S. states.
1958 - Egypt and Syria join to form the United Arab Republic.
1959 - Lee Petty wins the first Daytona 500.
1974 - The Organisation of the Islamic Conference summit begins in Lahore, Pakistan. 
1980 - Miracle on Ice: In Lake Placid, New York, the United States hockey team defeats the Soviet Union hockey team 4-3.
1994 - Aldrich Ames and his wife are charged by the United States Department of Justice with spying for the Soviet Union.

Also born today:
1732 - George Washington, 1788 - Arthur Schopenhauer, 1857 - Robert Baden-Powell, 1892 - Edna St. Vincent Millay, 1907 - Sheldon Leonard, 1907 - Robert Young, 1908 - Sir John Mills, 1928 - Bruce Forsyth, 1932 - Edward M. "Ted" Kennedy, 1934 - Sparky Anderson, 1944 - Robert Kardashian, 1950 - Julius Erving, 1959 - Kyle MacLachlan, 1963 - Vijay Singh, 1969 - Clinton Kelly and 1975 - Drew Barrymore.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday February 23 is the 54th day of the year. There are 311 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Celeste, Cindy902, purdueav8r, FSkornia, Tip10, colmil25, joymartn, Renjunair, jahnzz123, container, chloe16, monkeyluis, brenda26, henryrbrt78, deneenkleck, josefeilopt, delilah1, luisgomez23n, henryrobrt78, igncgood, luisgomez27n, aleafalls, khughes, belle malory and jenjiyana42.*_

On this day:
1739 - Richard Palmer is identified at York Castle, by his former schoolteacher, as the outlaw Dick Turpin.
1836 - The Battle of the Alamo begins in San Antonio, Texas.








1886 - Charles Martin Hall produced the first samples of man-made aluminum.
1896 - The Tootsie Roll is invented.








1898 - Émile Zola is imprisoned in France after writing "J'accuse", a letter accusing the French government of anti-Semitism and wrongfully imprisoning Captain Alfred Dreyfus.
1945 - American photographer Joe Rosenthal took the Pulitzer Prize-winning photograph Raising the Flag on Iwo Jima during the Battle of Iwo Jima, an image that was later reproduced as the U.S. Marine Corps War Memorial.








1954 - The first mass inoculation of children against polio with the Salk vaccine begins in Pittsburgh.
1987 - Supernova 1987a is seen in the Large Magellanic Cloud.

Also born today:
1685 - George Frideric Handel, 1744 - Mayer Amschel Rothschild, 1868 - W. E. B. Du Bois, 1904 - William L. Shirer, 1940 - Peter Fonda, 1943 - Fred Biletnikoff, 1970 - Niecy Nash, 1983 - Emily Blunt and 1994 - Dakota Fanning.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday February 24 is the 55th day of the year. There are 310 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
*tricia2475, Batgirl, river daughter, hamiltonmark3, austinforsalebyowner, John R. Corrigan, Author, russellgeorge, Pavarti, BetterStorytelling, kwmccabe, cet7, Sisko and Michael Ezaky.*

On this day:
1582 - Pope Gregory XIII announces the Gregorian calendar.
1809 - London's Drury Lane Theatre burns to the ground, leaving owner Richard Brinsley Sheridan destitute.








1868 - Andrew Johnson becomes the first President of the United States to be impeached by the United States House of Representatives. He is later acquitted in the Senate.
1917 - World War I: The U.S. ambassador to the United Kingdom is given the Zimmermann Telegram, in which Germany pledges to ensure the return of New Mexico, Texas, and Arizona to Mexico if Mexico declares war on the United States.
2008 - Fidel Castro retires as the President of Cuba after nearly fifty years.
2011 - Final Launch of Space Shuttle Discovery (OV-103).

Also born today:
1836 - Winslow Homer, 1874 - Honus Wagner, 1885 - Chester Nimitz, 1890 - Marjorie Main, 1921 - Abe Vigoda, 1938 - James Farentino, 1941 - Joanie Sommers, 1942 - Joe Lieberman, 1945 - Barry Bostwick, 1947 - Edward James Olmos, 1955 - Steve Jobs, 1956 - Eddie Murray and 1966 - Billy Zane.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday February 25 is the 56th day of the year. There are 310 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Susan Umpleby, brandon12, markel, saraaah90, princesscharlene, lorezskyline, grdmiller65, txbabyblues, Domothy, lillybyrd, reagan10, james.proffitt, TPG_RISING, raywilkins, sprtsnck, Miss de Meanour and Ven West.*_

On this day:
1570 - Pope Pius V excommunicates Queen Elizabeth I of England.
1836 - Samuel Colt is granted a United States patent for the Colt revolver.








1951 - The first Pan American Games are held in Buenos Aires, Argentina.

Also born today:
1873 - Enrico Caruso, 1888 - John Foster Dulles, 1901 - Zeppo Marx, 1913 - Jim Backus, 1917 - Anthony Burgess, 1935 - Sally Jessy Raphaël, 1938 - Diane Baker, 1943 - George Harrison and 1971 - Sean Astin.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday February 26 is the 57th day of the year. There are 308 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*KerryLynne, Gretchen, seffywhite, sevyanfellow, fallygotham, jcschuessler, Bratller, jamescook87, moka5672, ShowDown, elctricbookwrm, hawaiikaos, davidtillman and DavidBiddle.*_

On this day:
1815 - Napoleon Bonaparte escapes from Elba.
1919 - President Woodrow Wilson signs an act of the U.S. Congress establishing most of the Grand Canyon as a United States National Park,








1991 - British computer programmer Tim Berners-Lee introduced WorldWideWeb, the world's first web browser and WYSIWYG HTML editor.

Also born today:
1564 - Christopher Marlowe, 1732 - Francis Marion, 1802 - Victor Hugo, 1829 - Levi Strauss, 1846 - William F. "Buffalo Bill" Cody, 1852 - John Harvey Kellogg, 1866 - Herbert Henry Dow, 1887 - William Frawley, 1908 - Tex Avery, 1914 - Robert Alda, 1916 - Jackie Gleason, 1918 - Theodore Sturgeon, 1920 - Tony Randall, 1928 - Fats Domino, 1928 - Ariel Sharon, 1932 - Johnny Cash and 1953 - Michael Bolton.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday February 27 is the 58th day of the year. There are 307 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Sodbuster, sarge41, DonnaFaz, BellaVista, lovingthenet, Wolfgang1, Jess265, marian27, Cinexploits, sterlingballard, julidrevezzo, coldwarunicorn and Rene Folsom.*_

On this day:
380 - Edict of Thessalonica: Emperor Theodosius I, with co-emperors Gratian and Valentinian II, declare their wish that all Roman citizens convert to trinitarian Christianity.
1801 - Pursuant to the District of Columbia Organic Act of 1801, Washington, D.C. is placed under the jurisdiction of the U.S. Congress.
1812 - Poet Lord Byron gives his first address as a member of the House of Lords, in defense of Luddite violence against Industrialism in his home county of Nottinghamshire.
1860 - Abraham Lincoln makes a speech at Cooper Union in the city of New York that is largely responsible for his election to the Presidency.








1902 - Second Boer War: Harry 'Breaker' Harbord Morant is executed in Pretoria.

Also born today:
1807 - Henry Wadsworth Longfellow, 1886 - Hugo Black, 1891 - David Sarnoff, 1892 - William Demarest, 1897 - Marian Anderson, 1902 - John Steinbeck, 1913 - Irwin Shaw, 1917 - John Connally, 1925 - Samuel Dash, 1930 - Joanne Woodward, 1932 - Elizabeth Taylor, 1934 - Ralph Nader, 1940 - Howard Hesseman, 1962 - Adam Baldwin and 1980 - Chelsea Clinton.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday February 28 is the 59th day of the year. There are 306 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Gables Girl, CS, auntmarge, Sofie, Amethyst, Marshall, momof2, Labrynth, PV Lundqvist, gadgetgirl, Stephen Goldin, AndrewHusted, Gerardzarate, infoserv, Wanrey00, GaryMounts, fredrey00, runner4546, Steven Konkoly, nicholasmcgirr, RebeccaKnight, DelilahFawkes and MarionSipe.*_

On this day:
1525 - The Aztec king Cuauhtémoc is executed by Hernán Cortés's forces.
1784 - John Wesley charters the Methodist Church.
1827 - The Baltimore & Ohio Railroad is incorporated, becoming the first railroad in America offering commercial transportation of both people and freight.
1885 - The American Telephone and Telegraph Company is incorporated in New York State as the subsidiary of American Bell Telephone. 
1935 - DuPont scientist Wallace Carothers invents nylon.
1953 - James D. Watson and Francis Crick announce to friends that they have determined the chemical structure of DNA.









Also born today:
1901 - Linus Pauling, 1906 - Bugsy Siegel, 1907 - Milton Caniff, 1915 - Zero Mostel, 1923 - Charles Durning, 1928 - Stanley Baker, 1940 - Mario Andretti, 1945 - Bubba Smith, 1948 - Bernadette Peters, 1958 - Jack Abramoff and 1961 - Rae Dawn Chong.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday March 1 is the 60th day of the year. There are 304 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to Geoffrey.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Persephone76, Geoffrey, carebearmel, Jasmin Hill, malia3, juana1, oliviaperryslu960, lenalover1990, lee_frey, joanmeyerthesinger, seanblack30, jwasserman, Devin, fritzz10, janetjackson, metabolicdiet, dine4fun, kevin88morris, Bonnie Dee, Nibiru2012, WorldPax, salome and TessaKealey.*_

On this day:
752 BC - Romulus, legendary first king of Rome, celebrates the first Roman triumph after his victory over the Caeninenses, following The Rape of the Sabine Women.
1565 - The city of Rio de Janeiro is founded.








1692 - Sarah Good, Sarah Osborne and Tituba are brought before local magistrates in Salem Village, Massachusetts, beginning what would become known as the Salem witch trials.
1781 - The Continental Congress adopts the Articles of Confederation.
1790 - The first United States census is authorized.
1803 - Ohio is admitted as the 17th U.S. state.
1867 - Nebraska becomes the 37th U.S. state.
1872 - Yellowstone National Park is established as the world's first national park.








1873 - E. Remington and Sons in Ilion, New York begins production of the first practical typewriter.








1896 - Henri Becquerel discovers radioactivity.
1932 - The son of Charles Lindbergh, Charles Augustus Lindbergh III, is kidnapped.
1936 - The Hoover Dam is completed.








1946 - The Bank of England is nationalised.
1947 - The International Monetary Fund begins financial operations.
1961 - President of the United States John F. Kennedy establishes the Peace Corps.

Also born today:
752 BC- Romulus, founder of Rome, 1445 - Sandro Botticelli, 1810 - Frédéric Chopin, 1904 - Glenn Miller, 1910 - David Niven, 1918 - Roger Delgado, 1921 - Terence Cooke, 1922 - Yitzhak Rabin, 1926 - Pete Rozelle, 1927 - Harry Belafonte, 1935 - Robert Conrad, 1944 - Roger Daltrey, 1947 - Alan Thicke, 1954 - Ron Howard, 1956 - Timothy Daly, 1969 - Javier Bardem and 1994 - Justin Bieber.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday March 2 is the 61st day of this year. There are 304 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to Dana.

Happy Birthday to:
_*mom133d (aka Liz), Errol R. Williams, CandyTX, Dana, The Fourth Doctor, elaralove, Lanell Gaters, wbrown104, aprilamburt, mandrews04, adamsroobey, johnreymurphy, matthewjones, pinky18, joy_12, Knights230, JaredSandman, EllisonJames, marieoczs, ranger444, pauldg, poprose, Martha32, HerminScott, eganscentsy4u, urigyoung, Sara Pierce, ioj3288, Sarah Fawkes, zegarki and Chelsea Campbell.*_

On this day:
1836 - Declaration of independence of the Republic of Texas from Mexico.
1855 - Alexander II becomes Tsar of Russia.
1877 - Just two days before inauguration, the U.S. Congress declares Rutherford B. Hayes the winner of the election even though Samuel J. Tilden had won the popular vote on November 7, 1876.
1917 - The enactment of the Jones-Shafroth Act grants Puerto Ricans United States citizenship.
1933 - The film King Kong opens at New York's Radio City Music Hall.
1946 - Ho Chi Minh is elected the President of North Vietnam.
1962 - Wilt Chamberlain sets the single-game scoring record in the National Basketball Association by scoring 100 points.








1969 - In Toulouse, France, the first test flight of the Anglo-French Concorde is conducted.
1983 - Compact Disc players and discs are released for the first time in the United States and other markets. 
1998 - Data sent from the Galileo spacecraft indicates that Jupiter's moon Europa has a liquid ocean under a thick crust of ice.









Also born today:
1793 - Sam Houston, 1876 - Pope Pius XII 1904 - Dr. Seuss, 1917 - Desi Arnaz, 1919 - Jennifer Jones, 1931 - Mikhail Gorbachev, 1931 - Tom Wolfe, 1942 - John Irving, 1950 - Karen Carpenter, 1952 - Laraine Newman, 1953 - Russ Feingold, 1962 - Jon Bon Jovi, 1968 - Daniel Craig, 1981 - Bryce Dallas Howard and 1982 - Ben Roethlisberger.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday March 3 is the 62nd day of this year. There are 303 days remaining until the end of the year.

Super special birthday wishes to Jeff Hepple.

Happy Birthday to:
Jeff, Cindergayle, traciharmon3, rosetodd24, rosetodd33, lorenbartlett16, jennifferhoskin08, kristofferrichards, kouahmad286, kouahmad289, green297, paydayloans, Benton100, SheilaRiddle, erica0o0, drycleaning, JacobHill, jenny0386, Parttime228897, SlutsCurrent, stevlissner437, robberts, beanbagdesigner, annmurdock840, J.R. Lavmljl, cuongtery87, teddybears, newtonp22, redcarpetfdan, DudePie, satellitekt, phlipcollbert, imaginelearning3, leeservice01, essenza45, steve904, beth02manning, gardenstatue1, blechdosen, fixrelationship22, kappel, casinolondontoday, theadvisory, tacentdreamer, PrecyChy, jackson116, Krystal_05, Xian21, rodgelims, barutansisin, nick001, IvanIce, klark28, rhea85, Aaliyah uy, Notethatit, Tom Uriel, diahurni33, kellyjne36, Shamar Will, kairahhang, Sharma37, joannavds89, ciara39, stephenmiller8000, malvinaek, nealsillars, noimantruman49, gelmae, Dunley039, Leonie3428, Shannon26, Austerlitz23, leeangel.1512, kenchan789, huybeo123, carolinemoran, marktwain014, bobricher45, bullocksrainee, thongmuot0907, alexandercrawford, karenrosario, LoiDevo03, Fanette, cassey1234, darling143, Cadence, shanicefallah, MartinC, kiarah87, KeithConrad, daphnes03, hunsssalin, jon160311, Javed097, alinguyen, ehethanter, hellokittyp7, marilyn5espina, pattie150188, cacalibina, milahan205, jonhketer, perterluca, Britney, Petersen4134, sanatirica, hatawey33, joondis, hectorwaltz, michael068, amadam, selina150188, bernard1214, hersly9876, cery65432, ketrmia, Will Granger, Bäcker5363, meonaliter, Bäcker234, jimta, Winnie, petersen205, mikenpp205, kitalinami, bumgarner205, misstenr, selina15018, ntncxm, BaaderBerliner, nikichow11, mitanaver, xstltcna, mitanave, katerjimli, parkjimmy, Fleischer, BauerSchwab11, webugs, tinca, Fleurignacois, nirob2020, kingfarhana and Justyn.

On this day:
1776 - American Revolutionary War: The first amphibious landing of the United States Marine Corps begins the Battle of Nassau.








1820 - The U.S. Congress passes the Missouri Compromise.
1836 - Texans celebrate the first Texas Independence Day with the signing of the Texas Declaration of Independence, officially broke Texas from Mexico, and creating the Republic of Texas.








1845 - Florida is admitted as the 27th U.S. state.
1885 - The American Telephone & Telegraph Company is incorporated in New York.
1923 - TIME magazine is published for the first time.








1931 - The United States adopts The Star-Spangled Banner as its national anthem.
1951 - Jackie Brenston, with Ike Turner and his band, records "Rocket 88", often cited as "the first rock and roll record", at Sam Phillips' recording studios in Memphis, Tennessee.

Also born today:
1831 - George Pullman, 1847 - Alexander Graham Bell, 1868 - Émile Chartier, 1890 - Edmund Lowe, 1895 - Matthew Ridgway, 1911 - Jean Harlow, 1920 - Julius Boros, 1933 - Lee Radziwill and 1962 - Herschel Walker.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday March 5 is the 64th day of the year. There are 301 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*KITSAP KINDLER, mathys123, paulascott339, huusin, p25s7of8, alex-chatrooms, lisa-we, divine24, Wynnlove14, hulianpeter, quscount, Jocamp, michaeljordan120, Jessro and workingmomwm.*_

On this day:
1616 - Nicolaus Copernicus's book, De revolutionibus orbium coelestium is banned by the Catholic Church.
1770 - Five Americans, including Crispus Attucks, and a boy, are killed by British troops. At a subsequent trial the soldiers are defended by John Adams.
1836 - Samuel Colt makes the first production-model revolver, the .34-caliber.








1912 - Italian forces are the first to use airships for military purposes, employing them for reconnaissance behind Turkish lines.
1975 - First meeting of the Homebrew Computer Club.
1981 - The ZX81, a pioneering British home computer, is launched by Sinclair Research.









Also born today:
1879 - Sir William Beveridge, 1908 - Sir Rex Harrison, 1927 - Jack Cassidy, 1930 - Del Crandall, 1936 - Dean Stockwell, 1939 - Samantha Eggar, 1958 - Andy Gibb, 1963 - Joel Osteen and 1974 - Eva Mendes.

and an image from intinst:
*Everyone's on board with wishing 
you all a very Happy Birthday!*


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday March 6 is the 65th day of this year. There are 300 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*PortlandZinMan, Augurin, JoeSage, Jane Bled, BillySpencer, candylady, BenHasham, IMartins, flikcarter, OrchardBankCreditCard, BlurayDVDPlayer, courtney212, jimhawkins072009, NeroAZ, creditcard, Roncay, 72JohnL, percival5, Dane_08, anne4gibbs, Rebekkah, denisemistich, tomovjunior and Jack Kirwan.*_

On this day:
1820 - The Missouri Compromise is signed into law by President James Monroe. 
1836 - Battle of the Alamo - After a thirteen day siege by an army of 3,000 Mexican troops, the 187 Texas volunteers, including frontiersman Davy Crockett and colonel Jim Bowie, defending the Alamo are killed and the fort is captured.








1857 - The Supreme Court of the United States rules in the Dred Scott v. Sandford case.
1899 - Bayer registers aspirin as a trademark.
1951 - The trial of Ethel and Julius Rosenberg begins.
1964 - Nation of Islam's Elijah Muhammad officially gives boxing champion Cassius Clay the name Muhammad Ali.
1967 - Joseph Stalin's daughter Svetlana Alliluyeva defects to the United States.
1981 - After 19 years of presenting the CBS Evening News, Walter Cronkite signs off for the last time.

Also born today:
1475 - Michelangelo, 1619 - Cyrano de Bergerac, 1806 - Elizabeth Barrett Browning, 1885 - Ring Lardner, 1906 - Lou Costello, 1917 - Will Eisner, 1923 - Ed McMahon, 1924 - William H. Webster, 1925 - Wes Montgomery, 1926 - Alan Greenspan, 1927 - Gordon Cooper, 1930 - Lorin Maazel, 1936 - Marion Barry Jr., 1939 - Adam Osborne, 1940 - Willie Stargell, 1944 - Mary Wilson, 1947 - Rob Reiner, 1947 - John Stossel, 1959 - Tom Arnold, 1967 - Connie Britton and 1972 - Shaquille O'Neal.

and an image from intinst:
*Happy Birthday!
Hope you get something shiny for your day, too!*


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday March 7 is the 66th day of the year. There are 299 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*ElLector, pobetober, martha1010711, venessa1020711, paul1030711, alex1040711, martha10107111, venessa10207111, Harry Morgan, StoraLeon, DonnaBurgess, trixielegaspi, canadafarm and Legio.*_

On this day:
321 - Emperor Constantine I decrees that the dies Solis Invicti (sun-day) is the day of rest in the Empire.
1876 - Alexander Graham Bell is granted a patent for an invention he calls the telephone.









Also born today:
1671 - Robert Roy MacGregor, 1934 - Willard Scott, 1940 - Daniel J. Travanti, 1942 - Tammy Faye Bakker, 1942 - Michael Eisner, 1945 - Elizabeth Moon, 1950 - Franco Harris, 1952 - Lynn Swann, 1970 - Rachel Weisz, and 1975 - TJ Thyne.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday March 8 is the 67th day of this year. There are 298 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Happy Birthday to SJC and loonlover.

Happy Birthday to:
_*sjc, lisa.m, loonlover, Homebru, peterhart8, Rickysmith103, Sara Saint John, jyra335, cheriereich, JomarP, mamosk, Maurito, Junrey, JeffersonT, HarryP, CleferP, Collin Moshman, Polly Iyer, dal, DB Boyer, Nigel-Cooper, davidhaynes and Senpai.*_

On this day:
1576 - Spanish explorer Diego García de Palacio first sights the ruins of the ancient Mayan city of Copán.








1618 - Johannes Kepler discovers the third law of planetary motion.
1817 - The New York Stock Exchange is founded.
1917 - The United States Senate votes to limit filibusters by adopting the cloture rule.
1936 - Daytona Beach Road Course holds its first oval stock car race.
1979 - Philips demonstrates the Compact Disc publicly for the first time.

Also born today:
1495 - John of God, 1859 - Kenneth Grahame, 1891 - Sam Jaffe, 1892 - Mississippi John Hurt, 1900 - Howard Aiken, 1902 - Louise Beavers, 1910 - Claire Trevor, 1922 - Cyd Charisse, 1939 - Jim Bouton, 1943 - Lynn Redgrave, 1945 - Micky Dolenz, 1976 - Freddie Prinze Jr. and 1977 - James Van Der Beek.

and images from intinst:
sjc
*Happy Birthday
& Hang in there!*









Happy Birthday 
Loonlover!


----------



## loonlover

Thanks, Geoff.


----------



## Jeff

Happy birthday, LL. Sorry I missed saying so in the GM thread.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday March 9 is the 68h day of this year. There are 297 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday Wishes to Sara Reine (smreine).

Happy Birthday to:
_*Kindled Spirit, pamorgan, vrc84, DrDuktayp, Vicki Hinze, Mayzshon, earthwatcher, structuredsann, adampgreen08, eloisejknapp, Spinderella and SBryantPos.*_

On this day:
632 - The Last Sermon (Khutbah, Khutbatul Wada') of Prophet Muhammad.
1796 - Napoléon Bonaparte marries his first wife, Joséphine de Beauharnais.
1842 - The first documented discovery of gold in California occurs at Rancho San Francisco, six years before the California Gold Rush.
1933 - Great Depression: President Franklin D. Roosevelt submits the Emergency Banking Act to Congress, the first of his New Deal policies.
1959 - The Barbie doll makes its debut at the American International Toy Fair in New York.
1989 - Financially-troubled Eastern Air Lines filed for bankruptcy.
2011 - Space Shuttle Discovery makes its final landing after 39 flights.

Also born today:
1454 - Amerigo Vespucci, 1856 - Eddie Foy, 1902 - Will Geer, 1918 - Mickey Spillane, 1932 - Keely Smith, 1933 - Lloyd Price, 1934 - Yuri Gagarin, 1940 - Raúl Juliá, 1942 - Mark Lindsay, 1943 - Bobby Fischer, 1943 - Charles Gibson and 1971 - Emmanuel Lewis.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday March 10 is the 69th day of the year. There are 296 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to lynninva.

Happy Birthday to:
_*lynninva, stinsmom, andc39, JMSetzler, aleciameyers, TheAffiliate, McDog3, Garrison01, Bet119, elizabeth33, Jason Reed, Thomas Edison, austen9, drjonas89, narahlucy, CatherineIsom, Chris West, Deborah Hainley Bonnar, RobinCovington, froboy69, S.J. Drum and yubibillion.*_

On this day:
1831 - The French Foreign Legion is established by King Louis-Philippe to support his war in Algeria.








1848 - The Treaty of Guadalupe Hidalgo is ratified by the United States Senate, ending the Mexican-American War.
1876 - Alexander Graham Bell makes the first successful telephone call by saying "Mr. Watson, come here, I want to see you."
1952 - Fulgencio Batista leads a successful coup in Cuba and appoints himself as the "provisional president".
1977 - Rings of Uranus: Astronomers discover rings around Uranus.

Also born on this day:
1888 - Barry Fitzgerald, 1928 - James Earl Ray, 1940 - Chuck Norris, 1940 - Dean Torrence, 1957 - Shannon Tweed, 1958 - Sharon Stone, 1961 - Mitch Gaylord, 1962 - Jasmine Guy, 1977 - Shannon Miller, 1983 - Carrie Underwood and 1984 - Olivia Wilde.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday March 11 is the 70th day of this year. There are 295 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Dallas, FallenSeraph, emasen0630, agrissom2149, avazquezpassione, SSL Matrix, alexkei789, porcelanafria2149, marjohnson2010, jhouston19, zurielswan19, joshwhte19, gabesim19, ravirsam19, edselmel19, carexpertnumbr, p261i9k2, blaine197, ritakyo315, par2323, nehemiasxp33, NathanMasn49, Brian Lindenmuth, slarmstrong, wakincade, vickiejohnstone, gillshutt, Sylvia Day and Lensman.*_

On this day:
222 - Emperor Elagabalus is assassinated, along with his mother, Julia Soaemias, by the Praetorian Guard during a revolt. 
1702 - The Daily Courant, England's first national daily newspaper is published for the first time.
1851 - The first performance of Rigoletto by Giuseppe Verdi takes place in Venice.








1917 - World War I: Baghdad falls to Anglo-Indian forces commanded by General Stanley Maude.
1983 - Pakistan successfully conducts a cold test of a nuclear weapon.
2011 - An earthquake measuring 9.0 in magnitude strikes 130 km (81 mi) east of Sendai, Japan.

Also born today:
1898 - Dorothy Gish, 1903 - Lawrence Welk, 1916 - Harold Wilson, 1926 - Ralph Abernathy, 1931 - Rupert Murdoch, 1934 - Sam Donaldson, 1936 - Antonin Scalia, 1950 - Bobby McFerrin, 1957 - Lady Chablis and 1963 - Alex Kingston.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday March 12 is the 71st day of this year . There are 294 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Suzanne, LSbookend, amandaby14, Dawn.Ibanez, zhazhadavis, Sylvie Boey, crystelpaye44, krishna.steer, firstaidcourse, KathyCarmichael, marie28, Clyde2010, prhall12R, carina12, alphosini5 and Richinsbury.*_

On this day:
1622 - Ignatius of Loyola and Francis Xavier, founders of the Jesuits, are canonized as saints by the Catholic Church.
1894 - Coca-Cola is bottled and sold for the first time in Vicksburg, Mississippi, by local soda fountain operator Joseph Biedenharn.
1912 - The Girl Guides (later renamed the Girl Scouts of the USA) are founded in the United States.
1933 - Franklin D. Roosevelt addresses the nation for the first time as President of the United States. This is also the first of his "fireside chats".
1968 - Mauritius achieves independence.
1993 - The Blizzard of 1993 - Snow begins to fall across the eastern portion of the US with tornadoes, thunder snow storms, high winds and record low temperatures. The storm lasts for 30 hours.








2009 - Financier Bernard Madoff plead guilty in New York to scamming $18 billion, the largest in Wall Street history.

Also born today:
1478 - Giuliano de' Medici, 1831 - Clement Studebaker, 1890 - Vaslav Nijinsky, 1913 - Agathe von Trapp, 1922 - Jack Kerouac, 1923 - Wally Schirra, 1928 - Edward Albee, 1932 - Andrew Young, 1933 - Barbara Feldon, 1940 - Al Jarreau, 1946 - Liza Minnelli, 1947 - Mitt Romney, 1948 - James Taylor and 1962 - Darryl Strawberry.

an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday March 13 is the 72nd day of this year. There are 293 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*jeanniedoris, PASeasholtz, 01Melina, Kent, tituspowell, Suzanna Medeiros, janna09, julia01, adebalogun, Sapphire and Audrey Finch.*_

On this day:
624 - Led by Muhammad, the Muslims of Medina defeated the Quraysh of Mecca in Badr, present-day Saudi Arabia.
1781 - William Herschel discovers Uranus.








1845 - Felix Mendelssohn's Violin Concerto receives its première performance in Leipzig.
1884 - The Siege of Khartoum, Sudan begins, ending on January 26, 1885.
1925 - Scopes Trial: A law in Tennessee prohibits the teaching of evolution.
1938 - World News Roundup is broadcast for the first time on CBS Radio in the United States.
1964 - American Kitty Genovese is murdered, reportedly in view of neighbors who did nothing to help her, prompting research into the bystander effect.
2000 - Miami Dolphins quarterback Dan Marino retires from the National Football League after 17 seasons.

Also born today:
1733 - Joseph Priestley, 1764 - Earl Grey, 1908 - Walter Annenberg, 1910 - Sammy Kaye, 1911 - L. Ron Hubbard, 1913 - William Casey, 1935 - Leslie Parrish, 1939 - Neil Sedaka, 1950 - William H. Macy, 1956 - Dana Delany and 1971 - Annabeth Gish.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday March 14 is the 73nd day of this year. There are 292 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to those born today.

On this day:
1489 - The Queen of Cyprus, Catherine Cornaro, sells her kingdom to Venice.
1794 - Eli Whitney is granted a patent for the cotton gin.








1885 - The Mikado, a light opera by W. S. Gilbert and Arthur Sullivan, receives its first public performance in London.
1900 - The Gold Standard Act is ratified, placing United States currency on the gold standard.
1967 - The body of U.S. President John F. Kennedy is moved to a permanent burial place at Arlington National Cemetery.

Also born today:
1863 - Casey Jones, 1879 - Albert Einstein, 1912 - Les Brown, 1912 - W. Willard Wirtz, 1914 - Lee Petty, 1920 - Hank Ketcham, 1928 - Frank Borman, 1933 - Michael Caine, 1933 - Quincy Jones and 1948 - Billy Crystal.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday March 15 is the 74th day of this leap year. There are 291 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday Wishes to Ruby296.
and 
Special Birthday wishes to Jeff Hepple's great-grandson on his 6th birthday.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Wannabe, daissyy23, tiffanysy, jeremy15, aaronpolson, astropos, christinekling, Keith Baxter, reinachica, crystelpaye, warobison, karenferrel, Jim Lanier, garry25, PaulJNewell, FemiOlawole, TerryLP, dannasuzman, AndrewM75, forestdowns, LuckyChuck, pbt777, Clare Horton, aeutarax, HRavenRose and jpear87.*_

On this day:
44 BC - Julius Caesar, Dictator of the Roman Republic, is stabbed to death by Marcus Junius Brutus, Gaius Cassius Longinus, Decimus Junius Brutus and several other Roman senators on the Ides of March.








1493 - Christopher Columbus returns to Spain after his first trip to the Americas.
1545 - First meeting of the Council of Trent.
1783 - In an emotional speech in Newburgh, New York, George Washington asks his officers not to support the Newburgh Conspiracy. The plea is successful and the threatened coup d'état never takes place.
1820 - Maine becomes the 23rd U.S. state.
1906 - Rolls-Royce Limited is incorporated.
1917 - Tsar Nicholas II of Russia abdicates the Russian throne and his brother the Grand Duke becomes Tsar.
1956 - My Fair Lady premiered on Broadway at the Mark Hellinger Theatre.
1985 - The first Internet domain name is registered (symbolics.com).

Also born today:
1767 - Andrew Jackson, 1887 - Marjorie Merriweather Post, 1899 - George Brent, 1913 - Macdonald Carey, 1916 - Harry James, 1926 - Norm Van Brocklin, 1933 - Ruth Bader Ginsburg, 1935 - Judd Hirsch, 1935 - Jimmy Swaggart, 1944 - Sly Stone, 1947 - Ry Cooder, 1953 - Heather Graham, 1963 - Bret Michaels, 1975 - Eva Longoria and 1975 - Will.i.am.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday March 16 is the 75th day of the year. There are 290 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*sheba, Tabatha, destinbrides, cynthiafarr, beachbrides, Jamie Nicole Santos, Little Kat, edwardcane, DickStanley, apexjason, L. A. Burton, georgery0, reedsalas, bernfield16, gatehouseauthor, Luthar23, Astariel, Lah Lah, shauno and MarieB.*_

On this day:
597 BC - Babylonians capture Jerusalem, and replace Jehoiachin with Zedekiah as king.
37 - Caligula becomes Roman Emperor after the death of his great uncle, Tiberius.
1621 - Samoset, a Mohegan, visited the settlers of Plymouth Colony and greets them.
1802 - The Army Corps of Engineers is established to found and operate the United States Military Academy at West Point.
1916 - The 7th and 10th US cavalry regiments under John J. Pershing crossed the US-Mexico border to join the hunt for Pancho Villa.
1958 - The Ford Motor Company produced its 50 millionth automobile, the Thunderbird, averaging almost a million cars a year since the company's founding.








1968 - General Motors produced its 100 millionth automobile, the Oldsmobile Toronado.








1984 - William Buckley, the CIA station chief in Beirut, Lebanon, is kidnapped by Islamic fundamentalists and later died in captivity.
2005 - Israel officially handed over Jericho to Palestinian control.

Also born today:
1877 - Reza Shah Pahlavi, 1903 - Mike Mansfield, 1906 - Henny Youngman, 1912 - Pat Nixon, 1916 - Mercedes McCambridge, 1920 - Leo McKern, 1926 - Jerry Lewis, 1927 - Daniel Patrick Moynihan, 1949 - Erik Estrada, 1949 - Victor Garber, 1954 - Nancy Wilson, 1962 - Philippe Kahn and 1967 - Lauren Graham.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday March 17 is the 76th day of this year. There are 289 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is _*St. Patrick's Day*_.









Special Birthday Wishes to Cobbie.

Happy Birthday to:
_*KarenB, hmh, Maelstrom, morriss003, Cobbie, JCPie, fergie04, edelyn02, bobbiehopki24, Eddel29, Keair, Benstroke03, louise_, bookofradeluxe, Madeline Freeman, AnnBenjamin, Lindafaye, SteveHolak and booklover888.*_

On this day:
45 BC - In his last victory, Julius Caesar defeats the Pompeian forces of Titus Labienus and Pompey the Younger in the Battle of Munda.
624 - Led by Muhammad, the Muslims of Medina defeat the Quraysh of Mecca in the Battle of Badr.
1780 - American Revolution: George Washington grants the Continental Army a holiday "as an act of solidarity with the Irish in their fight for independence".
1941 - In Washington, D.C., the National Gallery of Art is officially opened by President Franklin D. Roosevelt.








1960 - U.S. President Dwight D. Eisenhower signs the National Security Council directive on the anti-Cuban covert action program that will ultimately lead to the Bay of Pigs Invasion.

Also born today:
1804 - Jim Bridger, 1834 - Gottlieb Daimler, 1919 - Nat King Cole, 1938 - Rudolf Nureyev, 1944 - Pattie Boyd, British 1945 - Michael Hayden, 1948 - William Gibson, 1951 - Kurt Russell, 1955 - Gary Sinise, 1964 - Rob Lowe, 1972 - Mia Hamm and 1987 - Rob Kardashian.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday March 18 is the 77th day of the year. There are 288 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*candggmom, binhdownunder, derbyremovals, codony90, wujekzbyszek, Dannigrrl5, arturomckee, maxine02, janea1x, Dannieba76, skullheadphones95, apinaud, avril wilson, Christopher Lee Cousino, Shawn Martinez, Canklefish and HaroldReyes.*_

On this day:
37 - The Roman Senate annuls Tiberius's will and proclaims Caligula emperor.
1314 - Jacques de Molay, the 23rd and the last Grand Master of the Knights Templar, is burned at the stake
1850 - American Express is founded by Henry Wells and William Fargo.
1938 - Mexico nationalizes all foreign-owned oil properties within its borders.
1944 - The eruption of Mount Vesuvius in Italy kills 26 and causes thousands to flee their homes.








1989 - In Egypt, a 4,400-year-old mummy is found nearby the Pyramid of Cheops.

Also born today:
1496 - Mary Tudor, 1782 - John C. Calhoun, 1837 - Grover Cleveland, 1844 - Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov, 1869 - Neville Chamberlain, 1877 - Edgar Cayce, 1911 - Smiley Burnette, 1926 - Peter Graves, 1927 - George Plimpton, 1932 - John Updike, 1938 - Charley Pride, 1945 - Michael Reagan, 1959 - Irene Cara, 1963 - Vanessa L. Williams and 1970 - Queen Latifah.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday March 19 is the 78th day of this year. There are 287 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*stargazer0725, Andrew Cort, DC, JD, chilady1, Maria Savva, Kindle Worm, johnadams80, alexisleno, gilana26, cece2543, Virginia Wright, TexasGirl, James Snow and ThePipeBrat.*_

On this day:
1649 - The House of Commons of England passes an act abolishing the House of Lords, declaring it "useless and dangerous to the people of England".
1918 - The U.S. Congress establishes time zones and approves daylight saving time.
1931 - Gambling is legalized in Nevada.
1954 - Willie Mosconi sets a world record by running 526 consecutive balls without a miss during a straight pool exhibition at East High Billiard Club in Springfield, Ohio. 








1982 - Falklands War: Argentinian forces land on South Georgia Island, precipitating war with the United Kingdom.

Also born today:
1813 - David Livingstone, 1848 - Wyatt Earp, 1860 - William Jennings Bryan, 1864 - Charles Marion Russell, 1891 - Earl Warren, 1894 - Moms Mabley, 1909 - Louis Hayward, 1916 - Irving Wallace, 1928 - Patrick McGoohan, 1936 - Ursula Andress, 1946 - Ruth Pointer, 1947 - Glenn Close, 1952 - Harvey Weinstein and 1955 - Bruce Willis.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday March 20 is the 79th day of this year. There are 286 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Cabinboy, mastrys89, lucksers123, wendinieys786, sharmesslyn900, virginia256, solnit147, sarahllyn123, crissmeyl009, flromarys768, katty674, tracy235, laysian234, zilymaes989, joane987, carla885, carmella789, marianne213, zhazingmae111, bessially009, marenieys222, luxerys222, gracellynes112, janice667, jessy558, devine776, farrasarah980, Ammethyst258, charlie258, Kristylle255, telliesmer990, auromael123, melaynies121, arniemae111, mishillen009, judelle675, slallyma001, Eunille235, Devory342, Rhea674, Sandrahh342, maryesnes187, mayrexl233, leighhness009, mariemars221, Scarlley877, Evelyn221, kattee653, Stephen Prosapio, jackH399, PrissyToes, AmyKilmer, lananeal, benz_sr9, rad05, felixricherd, thewaterdude08, Jonathan Winn and charlee.*_

On this day:
1602 - The Dutch East India Company is established.
1616 - Sir Walter Raleigh is freed from the Tower of London after 13 years of imprisonment.








1852 - Harriet Beecher Stowe's Uncle Tom's Cabin is published.
1916 - Albert Einstein publishes his general theory of relativity.
1990 - Ferdinand Marcos's widow, Imelda Marcos, goes on trial for bribery, embezzlement, and racketeering.

Also born today:
43 BC - Ovid, 1813 - Ned Buntline, 1828 - Henrik Ibsen, 1906 - Ozzie Nelson, 1908 - Sir Michael Redgrave, 1914 - Wendell Corey, 1917 - Vera Lynn, 1922 - Carl Reiner, 1925 - John Ehrlichman, 1928 - Fred Rogers, 1931 - Hal Linden, 1937 - Jerry Reed, 1948 - Bobby Orr, 1950 - William Hurt, 1957 - Spike Lee, 1958 - Holly Hunter and 1963 - Kathy Ireland.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday March 21 is the 80th day of this year. There are 285 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Lady Jessica, NiLuJe, allan60, allanor85, sonofthedragon, LindaNelson, egarcia04, rstevens04, angelicGrace, robmesh56, mwatson04, swarakx2, ebale04, Atyaman, kendalllyons, JasonThibeault and GavinFletcher.*_

On this day:
1556 - In Oxford, Archbishop of Canterbury Thomas Cranmer is burned at the stake.
1871 - Otto von Bismarck is appointed Chancellor of the German Empire.
1871 - Journalist Henry Morton Stanley begins his trek to find the missionary and explorer David Livingstone.
1928 - Charles Lindbergh is presented with the Medal of Honor for the first solo trans-Atlantic flight.
1935 - Shah Reza Pahlavi formally asks the international community to call Persia by its native name, Iran, which means 'Land of the Aryans.'
1952 - Alan Freed presents the Moondog Coronation Ball, the first rock and roll concert, in Cleveland, Ohio.








1980 - On the season finale of the soap opera Dallas, the infamous character J.R. Ewing is shot by an unseen assailant, leading to the catchphrase "Who shot J.R.?"

Also born today:
1685 - Johann Sebastian Bach, 1806 - Benito Juárez, 1839 - Modest Petrovich Mussorgsky, 1867 - Florenz Ziegfeld, 1904 - Forrest Mars Sr., 1910 - Julio Gallo, 1946 - Timothy Dalton, 1958 - Gary Oldman, 1962 - Matthew Broderick, 1962 - Rosie O'Donnell and 1978 - Kevin Federline.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday March 22 is the 81st day of this year. There are 284 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Amarithmoon, shamblesh, robert75crosby, Shy2, andresswaldo, andreawolf, tanyasanchis, timotysmith, glassiquegirl, Heys10, Shahi Paneer, zamoracloe, Carleigh, RowenaJane60, timthomas1979, sophiamoore, LilianaHart and Michaela Kennedy.*_

On this day:
1621 - The Pilgrims of Plymouth Colony sign a peace treaty with Massasoit of the Wampanoags.
1765 - The British Parliament passes the Stamp Act that introduces a tax to be levied directly on its American colonies.
1894 - The first playoff game for the Stanley Cup starts.
1945 - The Arab League is founded when a charter is adopted in Cairo, Egypt.
1997 - Tara Lipinski, age 14 years and 10 months, becomes the youngest champion women's World Figure Skating Champion.
1997 - The Comet Hale-Bopp has its closest approach to Earth.









Also born today:
1599 - Anthony van Dyck, 1887 - Chico Marx, 1908 - Louis L'Amour, 1912 - Karl Malden, 1913 - Lew Wasserman, 1920 - Werner Klemperer, 1923 - Marcel Marceau, 1930 - Pat Robertson, 1930 - Stephen Sondheim, 1931 - William Shatner, 1934 - Orrin Hatch, 1947 - James Patterson, 1948 - Wolf Blitzer, 1948 - Andrew Lloyd Webber, 1955 - Lena Olin, 1955 - Pete Sessions, 1959 - Matthew Modine and 1976 - Reese Witherspoon.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday March 23 is the 82nd day of this year. There are 283 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*melissaj323, billnick67, Oboe Joe, GFar2010, darioshuma44, janie666666, jasmentria, chelsea25, trampas22, chiara24, BDoane, panji12 and vindicativevisage.*_

On this day:
1775 - Patrick Henry delivers his speech - "Give me Liberty, or give me Death!" - at St. John's Church in Richmond, Virginia.
1806 - After traveling through the Louisiana Purchase and reaching the Pacific Ocean, explorers Lewis and Clark and their "Corps of Discovery" begin their arduous journey home.
1857 - Elisha Otis's first elevator is installed at 488 Broadway New York City.
1956 - Pakistan becomes the first Islamic republic in the world. 
1962 - NS Savannah, the first nuclear-powered cargo-passenger ship, is launched as a showcase for Dwight D. Eisenhower's Atoms for Peace initiative.








1989 - Stanley Pons and Martin Fleischmann announce their discovery of cold fusion at the University of Utah.
2001 - The Russian Mir space station is disposed of, breaking up in the atmosphere before falling into the southern Pacific Ocean near Fiji.

Also born today:
1645 - William "Captain" Kidd, 1905 - Joan Crawford, 1910 - Akira Kurosawa, 1912 - Wernher von Braun, 1953 - Chaka Khan and 1976 - Keri Russell.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday March 24 is the 83rd day of this year. There are 282 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*shadowbandit, Brendako, nowel_g, nitrondesigns, farrellclaire, jmesglzer, johnmaze23, myposian, Nick010, mantha, Jagat, Eric the Scott and Ardin.*_

On this day:
1401 - Turko-Mongol emperor Timur sacks Damascus.
1721 - Johann Sebastian Bach dedicated six concertos to Christian Ludwig, margrave of Brandenburg-Schwedt, now commonly called the Brandenburg Concertos. 
1832 - In Hiram, Ohio a group of men beat, tar and feather Mormon leader Joseph Smith, Jr..
1900 - Mayor of New York City Robert Anderson Van Wyck breaks ground for a new underground "Rapid Transit Railroad" that would link Manhattan and Brooklyn.








1944 - World War II: In an event later dramatized in the movie The Great Escape, 76 prisoners begin breaking out of Stalag Luft III.
1958 - Rock'N'Roll teen idol Elvis Presley is drafted in the U.S. Army.

Also born today:
1834 - John Wesley Powell, 1855 - Andrew Mellon, 1874 - Harry Houdini, 1887 - Roscoe "Fatty" Arbuckle, 1902 - Thomas E. Dewey, 1903 - Malcolm Muggeridge, 1909 - Clyde Barrow, 1911 - Joseph Barbera, 1924 - Norman Fell, 1930 - Steve McQueen, 1940 - Bob Mackie, 1951 - Tommy Hilfiger, 1954 - Robert Carradine, 1956 - Steve Ballmer, 1960 - Kelly LeBrock, 1973 - Jim Parsons, 1974 - Alyson Hannigan and 1976 - Peyton Manning.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday March 25 is the 84th day of this year. There are 281 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*steverandolph, JediMstr, joanne29, Tim K. Scott, alexajoy, homred, rockers810, Susie Bright, CDChristian, hotpinklimes, shadowbandit1, markmann45, basilia, Trinity Blacio, Griffin61, evette37, felecite50, Elizabeth Ann West, DianaTrees and D.B. Collins.*_

On this day:
421 - Venice is founded at twelve o'clock noon, according to legend.
1306 - Robert the Bruce becomes King of Scotland.
1634 - The first settlers arrive in Maryland.
1918 - The Belarusian People's Republic is established.
1957 - United States Customs seizes copies of Allen Ginsberg's poem "Howl" on the grounds of obscenity.
1965 - Civil rights activists led by Martin Luther King, Jr. successfully complete their 4-day 50-mile march from Selma to the capitol in Montgomery, Alabama.









Also born today:
1867 - Arturo Toscanini, 1881 - Béla Bartók, 1901 - Ed Begley, 1911 - Jack Ruby, 1918 - Howard Cosell, 1921 - Simone Signoret, 1922 - Eileen Ford, 1928 - Jim Lovell, 1932 - Gene Shalit, 1934 - Gloria Steinem, 1940 - Anita Bryant, 1942 - Aretha Franklin, 1943 - Paul Michael Glaser, 1946 - Stephen Hunter, 1947 - Elton John, 1948 - Bonnie Bedelia, 1965 - Sarah Jessica Parker, 1967 - Debi Thomas, 1982 - Danica Patrick and 1984 - Katharine McPhee.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday March 26 is the 85th day of this year. There are 280 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*dugspurva, krisjackson, Digital Tempest, jomhenry18, omandam1, jasmine375, brenda104, DaciaOkely, AzaLeo, rafilb, InezHines, siovi, HopeNalid, JohnPereza63, MichaelSSEC, levi231, TobyT, cica8962, deka0593, puji5672, lona5672, tejo0101, rudi4456, icha2321, kwjeter, Selah March, UltraRob, montereywriter, Tom Bane, Tensejim and monamontgomery.*_

On this day:
1484 - William Caxton prints his translation of Aesop's Fables.
1971 - East Pakistan declares its independence from Pakistan to form People's Republic of Bangladesh. 








1997 - Thirty-nine bodies are found in the Heaven's Gate cult suicides.
1999 - A jury in Michigan finds Dr. Jack Kevorkian guilty of second-degree murder for administering a lethal injection to a terminally ill man.

Also born today:
1874 - Robert Frost, 1881 - Guccio Gucci, 1911 - Tennessee Williams, 1914 - William Westmoreland, 1916 - Sterling Hayden, 1919 - Strother Martin, 1930 - Sandra Day O'Connor, 1931 - Leonard Nimoy, 1934 - Alan Arkin, 1940 - James Caan, 1940 - Nancy Pelosi, 1943 - Bob Woodward, 1944 - Diana Ross, 1948 - Steven Tyler, 1949 - Vicki Lawrence, 1950 - Martin Short, 1960 - Jennifer Grey, 1968 - Kenny Chesney and 1985 - Keira Knightley.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday March 27 is the 86th day of this year. There are 279 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to Linda Cannon-Mott.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Linda Cannon-Mott, delshin, Kristus412, frodolass, rebeccalerwill, mandab385, che262hen, melissa6705, jrores, cinder, shane_, PeterSaenz, JFrankmor and Nikg.*_

On this day:
196 BC - Ptolemy V ascends to the throne of Egypt.
1851 - First reported sighting of the Yosemite Valley by Europeans.
1886 - Famous Apache warrior, Geronimo, surrenders to the U.S. Army, ending the main phase of the Apache Wars.
1915 - Typhoid Mary, the first healthy carrier of disease ever identified in the United States, is put in quarantine, where she would remain for the rest of her life.
1976 - The first 4.6 miles of the Washington Metro subway system opens.









Also born today:
1813 - Nathaniel Currier, 1899 - Gloria Swanson, 1917 - Cyrus Vance, 1924 - Sarah Vaughan, 1927 - Mstislav Rostropovich, 1931 - David Janssen, 1939 - Cale Yarborough, 1942 - Michael York, 1963 - Quentin Tarantino, 1970 - Mariah Carey, 1971 - Nathan Fillion and 1975 - Fergie.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday March 28 is the 87th day of this year. There are 278 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*sheltiemom, John Steinbeck, Patra, libros_lego, Don From VA, twcheney89, Barbi, nclejones, fadedrainbows, dans28, jhay28, caroline gerardo, SolaeDehvine, robertk328, Lisa Bergren, kberteaux, Mathias Frey and Simone.*_

On this day:
193 - Roman Emperor Pertinax is assassinated by Praetorian Guards, who then sell the throne in an auction to Didius Julianus.
845 - Paris is sacked by Viking raiders, probably under Ragnar Lodbrok, who collects a huge ransom in exchange for leaving.
1854 - Crimean War: France and Britain declare war on Russia.
1910 - Henri Fabre becomes the first person to fly a seaplane, the Fabre Hydravion, after taking off from a water runway near Martigues, France.








1930 - Constantinople and Angora change their names to Istanbul and Ankara.
1959 - The State Council of the People's Republic of China dissolves the Government of Tibet.
1990 - President George H. W. Bush posthumously awards Jesse Owens the Congressional Gold Medal.

Also born today:
1868 - Maxim Gorky, 1890 - Paul Whiteman, 1899 - August "Gussie" Anheuser Busch, Jr., 1905 - Marlin Perkins, 1910 - Jimmie Dodd, 1914 - Edmund Muskie, 1921 - Sir Dirk Bogarde, 1924 - Freddie Bartholomew, 1928 - Zbigniew Brzezinski, 1943 - Conchata Ferrell, 1944 - Ken Howard, 1948 - Dianne Wiest, 1955 - Reba McEntire, 1970 - Vince Vaughn, 1975 - Kate Gosselin, 1981 - Julia Stiles and 1986 - Lady Gaga.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday March 29 is the 88th day of the year. There are 277 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*SimonStern2, aaco, ny2ks, chrisgallizzi, kayci73, ecom, Janeth Derwitsch, loopydee, laidenmitt, miltonking, luisgates, GBard, snosler, SJ-Byrne and BarbaraJDelaney.*_

On this day:
1461 - Wars of the Roses: Battle of Towton - Edward of York defeats Queen Margaret to become King Edward IV of England.
1806 - Construction is authorized of the Great National Pike, better known as the Cumberland Road, becoming the first United States federal highway.
1849 - The United Kingdom annexes the Punjab.
1871 - The Royal Albert Hall is opened by Queen Victoria.








1886 - Dr. John Pemberton brews the first batch of Coca-Cola in a backyard in Atlanta, Georgia.
1911 - The M1911 .45 ACP pistol becomes the official U.S. Army side arm.








1951 - Ethel and Julius Rosenberg are convicted of conspiracy to commit espionage.

Also born today:
1790 - John Tyler, 1867 - Cy Young, 1899 - Lavrenty Beria, 1916 - Eugene McCarthy, 1918 - Pearl Bailey, 1918 - Sam Walton, 1937 - Billy Carter, 1943 - Eric Idle, 1943 - Sir John Major, 1944 - Denny McLain, 1956 - Kurt Thomas, 1957 - Christopher Lambert, 1964 - Elle Macpherson, 1965 - Jill Goodacre and 1968 - Lucy Lawless.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday March 30 is the 89th day of the year. There are 276 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to Annalog.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Annalog, Marcthekindlefreak, buybacklinks, pdallen, RineeMartin, FlAiMt_J128, lizanygren, Lenstroh80, VMartinez, gmessina and benmcdowall.*_

On this day:
1822 - The Florida Territory is created in the United States.
1867 - Alaska is purchased from Russia for $7.2 million, about 2 cent/acre ($4.19/km²), by United States Secretary of State William H. Seward.
1909 - The Queensboro Bridge opens, linking Manhattan and Queens.








1981 - President Ronald Reagan is shot in the chest outside a Washington, D.C., hotel by John Hinckley, Jr.

Also born today:
1746 - Francisco Goya, 1820 - Anna Sewell, 1853 - Vincent van Gogh, 1902 - Ted Heath, 1913 - Frankie Laine, 1919 - McGeorge Bundy, 1922 - Turhan Bey, 1930 - John Astin, 1937 - Warren Beatty, 1940 - Jerry Lucas, 1945 - Eric Clapton, 1957 - Paul Reiser, 1962 - MC Hammer, 1964 - Tracy Chapman, 1965 - Piers Morgan, 1968 - Celine Dion and 1979 - Norah Jones.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday March 31 is the 90th day of the year. There are 275 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*tecwritr, catsklgd1, meliatanaka3, rm663, Genaro Zamora, Brooke A. Sheehan, RGSanders, KaraKing and Debbie B Phillips.*_

On this day:
1492 - Queen Isabella of Castille issues the Alhambra decree, ordering her 150,000 Jewish subjects to convert to Christianity or face expulsion. 
1854 - Commodore Matthew Perry signs the Treaty of Kanagawa with the Japanese government, opening the ports of Shimoda and Hakodate to American trade.
1889 - The Eiffel Tower is officially opened.








1918 - Daylight saving time goes into effect in the United States for the first time.
1951 - Remington Rand delivers the first UNIVAC I computer to the United States Census Bureau.

Also born today:
1596 - René Descartes, 1685 - Johann Sebastian Bach, 1732 - Joseph Haydn, 1927 - César Chávez, 1928 - Gordie Howe, 1929 - Liz Claiborne, 1932 - John Jakes, 1934 - Richard Chamberlain, 1934 - Shirley Jones, 1935 - Herb Alpert, 1938 - Arthur B. Rubinstein, 1943 - Christopher Walken, 1945 - Gabe Kaplan, 1948 - Al Gore, 1948 - Rhea Perlman and 1971 - Ewan McGregor.


----------



## Annalog

Thanks for the birthday wishes, GeoffThomas.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, the 1rst of April is the 91st day of the year. There are 274 days remaining until the end of the year. April 1 is most notable in many countries for being April Fools' Day.

Happy Birthday to:
_*kellyoz, dhcalva, wendyaguiza, Chicago Bob, lovingthe, Dlight, Alvasean, maeve1, chuelee143, shamrock04, bcwoods, Daniel Jackson, mariemccey2011, MrPaoloLevi28, MoebiusTripper, Daphne21, Darke Conteur, casiowatchesfan, J. Davis Bly and TuckerAuthor. *_

On this day:
286 - Emperor Diocletian elevates his general Maximian to co-emperor with the rank of Augustus and gives him control over the Western regions of the Roman Empire.
1826 - Samuel Morey patents the internal combustion engine.








1867 - Singapore becomes a British crown colony.
1891 - The Wrigley Company is founded in Chicago, Illinois.
1941 - A military coup in Iraq overthrows the regime of 'Abd al-Ilah and installs Rashid Ali as Prime Minister.
1957 - The BBC broadcasts the spaghetti tree hoax on its current affairs programme Panorama.








1976 - Apple Inc. is formed by Steve Jobs and Steve Wozniak.
1979 - Iran becomes an Islamic Republic by a 98% vote, officially overthrowing the Shah.

Others born this day:
1868 - Edmond Rostand, 1873 - Sergei Rachmaninoff, 1883 - Lon Chaney, Sr., 1885 - Wallace Beery, 1909 - Eddy Duchin, 1920 - Toshirō Mifune, 1922 - William Manchester, 1926 - Anne McCaffrey, 1929 - Jane Powell, 1932 - Debbie Reynolds, 1939 - Ali MacGraw and 1961 - Susan Boyle.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday April 2 is the 92nd day of the year There are 273 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to David 'Half-Orc' Dalglish.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Shizu, JimJ (26), Italiahaircolor, David 'Half-Orc' Dalglish, wsophia37, Laura Stamps, genne1, iratris, Esther7, Straker, tomela72, ahmadferi, Allysa, Jason Halstead, AlleyGator, Doug DePew, ebookeditingpro, LexiJ, Duru, J.R.Eagle, tea cup and Diane Carter.*_

On this day:
1513 - Spanish explorer Juan Ponce de León first sights land in what is now Florida.








1902 - "Electric Theatre", the first full-time movie theater in the United States, opens in Los Angeles, California.
1930 - After the mysterious death of Empress Zewditu, Haile Selassie is proclaimed emperor of Ethiopia.
1973 - Launch of the LexisNexis computerized legal research service.
1982 - Falklands War: Argentina invades the Falkland Islands.

Also born today:
742 - Charlemagne, 1725 - Giacomo Casanova, 1805 - Hans Christian Andersen, 1840 - Émile Zola, 1875 - Walter Chrysler, 1908 - Buddy Ebsen, 1914 - Sir Alec Guinness, 1920 - Jack Webb, 1939 - Marvin Gaye, 1940 - Penelope Keith, 1945 - Linda Hunt and 1947 - Emmylou Harris.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday April 3 is the 93rd day of the year. There are 272 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Lynn ODell, whiterab, Felisa, tdodson, daus6389, Sean Ellis, Zungha, WilliamVitka, 
Hadley1110, jaloru95, fpharaoh, BBorders, Shaun Dowdall, JNTurner and Jay Ford.*_

On this day:
1860 - The first successful United States Pony Express run from Saint Joseph, Missouri to Sacramento, California begins.








1882 - American Old West: Jesse James is killed by Robert Ford.
1895 - Trial of the libel case instigated by Oscar Wilde begins, eventually resulting in his imprisonment on charges of homosexuality.
1948 - President Harry S. Truman signs the Marshall Plan, authorizing $5 billion in aid for 16 countries.
1981 - The Osborne 1, the first successful portable computer, is unveiled at the West Coast Computer Faire in San Francisco.









Also born today:
1783 - Washington Irving, 1822 - Edward Everett Hale, 1893 - Leslie Howard, 1898 - George Jessel, 1898 - Henry Luce, 1924 - Doris Day, 1924 - Marlon Brando, 1926 - Gus Grissom, 1930 - Helmut Kohl, 1941 - Jan Berry, 1942 - Marsha Mason, 1942 - Wayne Newton, 1944 - Tony Orlando, 1958 - Alec Baldwin, 1959 - David Hyde Pierce, 1961 - Eddie Murphy, 1971 - Picabo Street and 1972 - Jennie Garth.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday April 4 is the 94th day of the year. There are 271 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Dazlyn, lovehummingbirds, RichG, billy9071, genacontreras, karryle01, phyllis01, librogeek, valerieturgeon12, janebrown1982, XeniaWeasley, davidreyes485, VegasDivorceGuy, SpaceTrace, steson75, steson1975, p3rsonal, Best96, Best65, Cableinternet, vindroAdam, avatar28, fra6ile2, cablenetserv, davidbray174, mercianroofing, Internettv, dealsoncomcast, cablepromo, comcast2play, VeniceMeyer, bdebsib7, richard12, richardc, carlosbieber897, frankballard258, ernestoham369, samantha198604, marellio12, Limesat-ultra1, ArtsTear, miljack12, JediFan, PinkTiger, morosn12, harsmit12, onedot3, charlsgy, GraceDMartinez, WilliamKConley, WilliamJMccoy, bcbc005, NormanMHutchins, LanasLLeak, PatriciaCWatson, LisaJSyverson, LynnKGray, StevenSNottin, sstewart7845, ThomasJEdmond, phillipuribe, SueannMHill, DonaBRohrer, roxiewest47, KimberlyMHicks, abdulwaheed, Kanisha04, caroline135, Cherokee Mike, biztosito, susanash786, frothozone, PfoxPub, Jess03, jelai, adorasendotto, LibbyAllen, archonaraysen, wahidjib, Thea092, kavinsoun, banjonrichr, paulmikesss, seanne34k2, oliviat04, bobsandlers, CherryHeart, VanessaS1, Stephanie Poscente, mikany88, acunnings30s, drseuss77, coffetable, bwlinker32, arialburnz, norton87u, Sana, Cr360, jthan003, pinefurni10, wardrobes0, AmandaBixby, JennJill Designs, telemechanical, evelinjsmiles, Mike A. Wants and Trevor Vass.*_

On this day:
1581 - Francis Drake is knighted for completing a circumnavigation of the world.
1812 - U.S. President James Madison enacts a ninety-day embargo on trade with the United Kingdom.
1873 - The Kennel Club is founded, the oldest and first official registry of purebred dogs in the world.
1964 - The Beatles occupy the top five positions on the Billboard Hot 100 pop chart.








1968 - Martin Luther King, Jr. is assassinated by James Earl Ray at a motel in Memphis, Tennessee.
1975 - Microsoft is founded as a partnership between Bill Gates and Paul Allen in Albuquerque, New Mexico
1994 - Marc Andreessen and Jim Clark found Netscape Communications Corporation under the name "Mosaic Communications Corporation".

Also born today:
1853 - Tad Lincoln, 1895 - Arthur Murray, 1906 - John Cameron Swayze, 1913 - Frances Langford, 1913 - Muddy Waters, 1922 - Elmer Bernstein, 1924 - Gil Hodges, 1928 - Maya Angelou, 1932 - Anthony Perkins, 1942 - Kitty Kelley, 1944 - Craig T. Nelson, 1965 - Robert Downey, Jr., 1966 - Nancy McKeon, 1973 - David Blaine, 1979 - Heath Ledger and 1991 - Jamie Lynn Spears.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday April 5 is the 95th day of the year. There are 270 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to Edward C. Patterson.

Happy Birthday to:
_*akw4572, Edward C. Patterson, seo-company, cutehamilton5, trial16forum, EsteeLauder, Tazz32, taberjenny, ellainetate, ashlyharry, kaye.fatima, kattyava, emiekaye, Paper Tiger, samantha12, judyanot, jannetjacky, marisbrown, alicetrava, aileenava, aprilalms, appletrava, ashlytrava, kimmaba, cindytrava, aimysilva, stellaandam, sandysuan, dyanluke, aliabruke, paulawela, andimorie, mikee36, moriebrenda, thomas67, karolbade, Indigo_05, brendasheffer, andreasaura, Sam83, danahfrias, kmriad and heatheradeen.*_

On this day:
1614 - In Virginia, Native American Pocahontas marries English colonist John Rolfe.
1722 - The Dutch explorer Jacob Roggeveen discovers Easter Island.








1955 - Winston Churchill resigns as Prime Minister of the United Kingdom.
1976 - In the People's Republic of China, the April Fifth Movement leads to the Tiananmen incident, triggered by the death of Premier Zhou Enlai.

Also born today:
1588 - Thomas Hobbes, 1769 - Sir Thomas Hardy, 1827 - Joseph Lister, 1856 - Booker T. Washington, 1900 - Spencer Tracy, 1901 - Melvyn Douglas, 1908 - Bette Davis, 1916 - Gregory Peck, 1922 - Gale Storm, 1933 - Frank Gorshin, 1937 - Colin Powell, 1941 - Michael Moriarty and 1943 - Max Gail.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday April 6 is the 96th day of the year. There are 269 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*sherylb, NickAldo1, Mojahr, roynelson123, oraapps7, Zypher15, ellaine, camille_11, mylene_25, michelle_5, angelina_1, Reinaleawismith1, Alanboy, Matt Larkin, Michael J Findley, chrysoula, steven_thompson, AndreeaSavulescu and zaneowenyates.*_

On this day:
1250 -- Seventh Crusade: Ayyubids of Egypt capture King Louis IX of France in the Battle of Fariskur.
1327 -- The poet Petrarch first sees his idealized love, Laura, in the church of Saint Clare in Avignon.








1652 -- At the Cape of Good Hope, Dutch sailor Jan van Riebeeck establishes a resupply camp that eventually becomes Cape Town.
1808 -- John Jacob Astor incorporates the American Fur Company, that would eventually make him America's first millionaire.
1896 -- In Athens, the opening of the first modern Olympic Games is celebrated, 1,500 years after the original games are banned by Roman Emperor Theodosius I.
1909 -- Robert Peary and Matthew Henson reach the North Pole.
1919 -- Mohandas Karamchand Gandhi orders a general strike.
1947 -- The first Tony Awards are presented for theatrical achievement.
1998 -- Travelers Group announces an agreement to undertake the $76 billion merger between Travelers and Citicorp, and the merger is completed on October 8, of that year, forming Citibank.

Also born today:
1483 -- Raphael, 1671 -- Jean-Baptiste Rousseau, 1884 -- Walter Huston, 1892 -- Donald Wills Douglas, Sr., 1892 -- Lowell Thomas, 1929 -- Joi Lansing, 1937 -- Merle Haggard, 1938 -- Roy Thinnes, 1952 -- Marilu Henner, 1955 -- Blind Mississippi Morris and 1976 -- Candace Cameron Bure.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, April 7 is the 97th day of the year. There are 268 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*LaraAmber, ashleefrey7, eddiejohnson1234, shanejohnson123470, andrejohnson12335, davejohnson12346, davidhoffman05, fallonbr996, bonzi,
kurobe, PRJordan, agrouze07, frankiemorrison, E. S. Lark, Bazinga, samuelhawk, J. I. Keaton, KayL.Wetter, Nicole Thomas and Tali_Adina.*_

On this day:
451 -- Attila the Hun sacks the town of Metz and attacks other cities in Gaul.
1724 -- Premiere performance of Johann Sebastian Bach's St John Passion BWV 245 at St. Nicholas Church, Leipzig.
1827 -- John Walker, an English chemist, sells the first friction match that he had invented the previous year.








1922 -- Teapot Dome scandal: United States Secretary of the Interior leases Teapot Dome petroleum reserves in Wyoming.
1964 -- IBM announces the System/360.
1967 -- Film critic Roger Ebert published his very first film review in the Chicago Sun-Times.
1969 -- The Internet's symbolic birth date: publication of RFC 1.

Also born today:
1506 -- Francis Xavier, 1770 -- William Wordsworth, 1860 -- Will Keith Kellogg, 1893 -- Allen Dulles, 1897 -- Walter Winchell, 1908 -- Percy Faith, 1915 -- Billie Holiday, 1915 -- Henry Kuttner, 1920 -- Ravi Shankar, 1928 -- James Garner, 1931 -- Daniel Ellsberg, 1939 -- Francis Ford Coppola, 1939 -- Sir David Frost, 1949 -- John Oates, 1954 -- Jackie Chan and 1964 -- Russell Crowe.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday April 8 is the 98th day of the year. There are 267 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*arshield, Lizzy, toogeeky4u, chocochibi, adenjeff142, mrskb, paultimpson57, Eternal_Naturist and Maryhc67.*_

On this day:
217 -- Roman Emperor Caracalla is assassinated (and succeeded) by his Praetorian Guard prefect, Marcus Opellius Macrinus.
1093 -- The new Winchester Cathedral is dedicated by Walkelin.








1820 -- The Venus de Milo is discovered on the Aegean island of Melos.
1913 -- The 17th Amendment to the United States Constitution, requiring direct election of Senators, becomes law.

Also born today:
1892 -- Mary Pickford, 1912 -- Sonja Henie, 1918 -- Betty Ford, 1938 -- Kofi Annan, 1961 -- Richard Hatch, 1963 -- Julian Lennon and 1981 -- Taylor Kitsch.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday April 9 is the 99th day of the year. There are 266 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Basketmaker Amy, Maebnus, mzbull, Butterfly71, tdmsu, Martel47, Alessia_Brio, JacquelineDTrottier, imee107, HadesRen3, Atmcbom, ameliafarlin, STOHara, Lesley A. Diehl, Thomas2011, Amanda2011, nicholasdenmon and K.A. Hunter.*_

On this day:
1585 -- The expedition organised by Sir Walter Raleigh departs England for Roanoke Island (now in North Carolina) to establish the Roanoke Colony.
1682 -- Robert Cavelier de La Salle discovers the mouth of the Mississippi River, claims it for France and names it Louisiana.
1865 -- Robert E. Lee surrenders the Army of Northern Virginia (26,765 troops) to Ulysses S. Grant at Appomattox Courthouse, Virginia, effectively ending the war.
1939 -- Marian Anderson sings at the Lincoln Memorial, after being refused permission to an integrated audience at the Daughters of the American Revolution's Constitution Hall.
1968 -- Funeral of Martin Luther King, Jr.
1969 -- The first British-built Concorde 002 makes its maiden flight from Filton to RAF Fairford.








2005 -- Charles, Prince of Wales marries Camilla Parker Bowles in a civil ceremony at Windsor's Guildhall.

Also born today:
1898 -- Paul Robeson, 1903 -- Ward Bond, 1919 -- J. Presper Eckert, 1926 -- Hugh Hefner, 1932 -- Carl Perkins, 1933 -- Jean-Paul Belmondo, 1933 -- Fern Michaels, 1937 -- Marty Krofft, 1942 -- Brandon De Wilde, 1954 -- Dennis Quaid, 1964 -- Margaret Peterson Haddix, 1965 -- Mark Pellegrino, 1966 -- Cynthia Nixon, 1979 -- Keshia Knight Pulliam, 1990 -- Kristen Stewart and 2000 -- Jackie Evancho.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday April 10 is the 100th day of the year. There are 265 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*jgbex, NtheSouth, gulmabihan, andrew001, kittsreal, shellyharper01, lenine18, J H Sked, Macy44, primel4, kimcarney, Angeluz, horsebreaker53, benji smith, greekphysics and woodduckmedia.*_

On this day:
837 -- Halley's Comet and Earth experienced their closest approach to one another when their separating distance equalled 0.0342 AU (3.2 million miles).
1858 -- After the original Big Ben, a 14.5 tonne bell for the Palace of Westminster had cracked during testing, it is recast into the current 13.76 tonne bell by Whitechapel Bell Foundry.








1864 -- Archduke Maximilian of Habsburg is proclaimed emperor of Mexico during the French intervention in Mexico.
1874 -- The first Arbor Day is celebrated in Nebraska.
1912 -- The Titanic leaves port in Southampton, England for her first and only voyage.
1919 -- Mexican Revolution leader Emiliano Zapata is ambushed and shot dead by government forces in Morelos.
1925 -- The Great Gatsby by F. Scott Fitzgerald is first published in New York City, by Charles Scribner's Sons.

Also born today:
1794 -- Matthew C. Perry, 1796 -- James "Jim" Bowie, 1847 -- Joseph Pulitzer, 1903 -- Clare Boothe Luce, 1911 -- Martin Denny, 1915 -- Harry Morgan, 1921 -- Chuck Connors, 1929 -- Max von Sydow, 1932 -- Omar Sharif, 1936 -- John Madden, 1938 -- Don Meredith, 1952 -- Steven Seagal, 1984 -- Mandy Moore and 1988 -- Haley Joel Osment.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday April 11 is the 101st day of the year. There are 264 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*agnesfalk, p161i8il, p261i9ka, maria22, zyrelnorwood, agustin24, sanfordpickett, littleazrael, SwagerCarlton13, leecarroll45, terrymu44, vwaldeck, Alivia Anders, EG Michaels and Evie Love.*_

On this day:
1689 -- William III and Mary II are crowned as joint sovereigns of Britain.
1727 -- Premiere of Johann Sebastian Bach's St Matthew Passion BWV 244b at the St. Thomas Church, Leipzig.
1868 -- Former Shogun Tokugawa Yoshinobu surrenders Edo Castle to Imperial forces, marking the end of the Tokugawa shogunate.








1945 -- American forces liberate the Buchenwald concentration camp.
1976 -- The Apple I is created.

Also born today:
145 -- Septimius Severus, 1893 -- Dean Acheson, 1907 -- Paul Douglas, 1928 -- Ethel Kennedy, 1932 -- Joel Grey, 1939 -- Louise Lasser and 1987 -- Joss Stone.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday April 12 is the 102nd day of the year. There are 263 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*kdawna, ChatNoir, miccunig7, peardley564, bryphili12, Alvin3Cowell, ernest33, kelmart11, PhillyGuy, reijoh12, jorest12, donme12, hoyjo12, henmi12, alisonmiller38, domars12, alvgre12, emilyf12, felgam12, samraim2, techWHAM, utahoboe, firebird12, lonwill12, stebour12, neciaphoenix, rachelsholiday, Kalen ODonnell, toadhall, mozzer60 and Theresa Sneed.*_

On this day:
1204 -- The Crusaders of the Fourth Crusade breach the walls of Constantinople and enter the city, which they completely occupy the following day.
1633 -- The formal inquest of Galileo Galilei by the Inquisition begins.








1934 -- The strongest surface wind gust in the world at 231 mph, is measured on the summit of Mount Washington, New Hampshire.
1955 -- The polio vaccine, developed by Dr. Jonas Salk, is declared safe and effective.

Also born today:
1777 -- Henry Clay, 1932 -- Tiny Tim, 1940 -- Herbie Hancock, 1947 -- Tom Clancy, 1947 -- David Letterman, 1949 -- Scott Turow, 1950 -- David Cassidy, 1956 -- Andy García, 1957 -- Vince Gill, 1971 -- Shannen Doherty, 1979 -- Claire Danes and 1987 -- Brooklyn Decker.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday April 13 is the 103rd day of the year. There are 262 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*BookBinder, KayakerNC, sparrowlight, Brindee13, Courtney_Conant, Vanessa Linna, maeann, grincole07, titi6869, chris41336, davidestesbooks, Tony Franks-Buckley, travconfessions and MayWilliams.*_

On this day:
1204 -- Constantinople falls to the Crusaders of the Fourth Crusade, temporarily ending the Byzantine Empire.
1742 -- George Frideric Handel's oratorio Messiah makes its world-premiere in Dublin, Ireland.
1796 -- The first elephant ever seen in the United States arrives from India.
1861 -- American Civil War: Fort Sumter surrenders to Confederate forces.
1902 -- James C. Penney opens his first store in Kemmerer, Wyoming.
1943 -- The Jefferson Memorial is dedicated in Washington, D.C., on the 123th anniversary of Thomas Jefferson's birth.








1997 -- Tiger Woods becomes the youngest golfer to win the Masters Tournament.

Also born today:
1570 -- Guy Fawkes, 1743 -- Thomas Jefferson, 1852 -- F.W. Woolworth, 1866 -- Butch Cassidy, 1909 -- Eudora Welty, 1919 -- Howard Keel, 1919 -- Madalyn Murray O'Hair, 1923 -- Don Adams, 1939 -- Paul Sorvino, 1950 -- Ron Perlman, 1963 -- Garry Kasparov and 1970 -- Rick Schroder.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday April 14 is the 104th day of the year. There are 261 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Jacqdenco, SimonWood, jonasramas23, gracebeck341, plantronicsd975, kathpless1989, RochellFDNZ, sam.mark, Angelinamdz, jwantheron, nicholai, Robert Hall, doreenmdz, yycien, matthwsm01, caitlin05, HildaC14, GrundJ1, sonya5621, StevePoling, Eliseo Mauas Pinto, bethtysall, DennisLively, kenk, ksmmike and JamieFuchs.*_

On this day:
70 -- Siege of Jerusalem: Titus, son of emperor Vespasian, surrounds the Jewish capital, with four Roman legions. 
1205 -- Battle of Adrianople between Bulgarians and Crusaders.
1828 -- Noah Webster copyrights the first edition of his dictionary.
1860 -- The first Pony Express rider reaches Sacramento, California.
1865 -- U.S. President Abraham Lincoln is assassinated in Ford's Theatre by John Wilkes Booth.








1912 -- The British passenger liner RMS Titanic hits an iceberg in the North Atlantic at 11:40pm. The ship sinks the following morning with the loss of 1,517 lives.
1939 -- The Grapes of Wrath, by American author John Steinbeck is first published by the Viking Press.
2003 -- The Human Genome Project is completed with 99% of the human genome sequenced to an accuracy of 99.99%.

Also born today:
1629 -- Christiaan Huygens, 1889 -- Arnold Joseph Toynbee, 1904 -- Sir John Gielgud, 1925 -- Rod Steiger, 1932 -- Loretta Lynn, 1936 -- Frank Serpico, 1941 -- Julie Christie, 1941 -- Pete Rose, 1966 -- Greg Maddux, 1968 -- Anthony Michael Hall,1973 -- Adrien Brody, 1977 -- Sarah Michelle Gellar and 1996 -- Abigail Breslin.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday April 15 is the 105th day of the year. There are 260 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to Addie.

Happy Birthday to:
_*cj, woodyas, Addie, Rojer12, alicegrnt55, mihai7851, gabyc457, isteinz8, Cal_Noble, beasten23, TheRaymondMRose, nuclearjksnk4kH, JTrudge, IvanGrier, naaPatkonTrak3h, fietad4Oo, ahsii9Aeh, CelineRoberts and Boycool.*_

On this day:
1755 -- Samuel Johnson's A Dictionary of the English Language is published in London.
1892 -- The General Electric Company is formed. 
1912 -- The British passenger liner RMS Titanic sinks in the North Atlantic at 2:20 a.m., two hours and forty minutes after hitting an iceberg. Only 710 of 2,227 passengers and crew on board survived.








1920 -- Two security guards are murdered during a robbery in South Braintree, Massachusetts. Anarchists Sacco and Vanzetti would be convicted of and executed for the crime, amid much controversy.
1923 -- Insulin becomes generally available for use by people with diabetes.
1924 -- Rand McNally publishes its first road atlas.
1947 -- Jackie Robinson debuts for the Brooklyn Dodgers, breaking baseball's color line.

Also born today:
1452 -- Leonardo da Vinci, 1642 -- Suleiman II, 1841 -- Joseph E. Seagram, 1843 -- Henry James, 1916 -- Alfred S. Bloomingdale, 1917 -- Hans Conried, 1922 -- Michael Ansara, 1924 -- Sir Neville Marriner, 1933 -- Elizabeth Montgomery, 1939 -- Claudia Cardinale, 1951 -- Heloise, 1959 -- Emma Thompson, 1982 -- Seth Rogen and 1990 -- Emma Watson.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday April 16 is the 106th day of the year. There are 259 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*r0b0d0c, swedishdad, Starship Avalon, LakishaDorton, pensioni, tneighbors, RickNovy, David John Wellman, alan_annand, MWhitt, Nixiejean, authorGVD and eljeffe58.*_

On this day:
1178 BC -- The calculated date of the Greek king Odysseus' return home from the Trojan War.
73 -- Masada, a Jewish fortress, falls to the Romans after several months of siege, ending the Jewish Revolt.








1881 -- In Dodge City, Kansas, Bat Masterson fights his last gun battle.
1941 -- Bob Feller of the Cleveland Indians throws the only Opening Day no-hitter in the history of Major League Baseball, beating the Chicago White Sox 1-0.
1962 -- Walter Cronkite takes over as the lead news anchor of the CBS Evening News, during which time he would become "the most trusted man in America".

Also born today:
1867 -- Wilbur Wright, 1889 -- Charlie Chaplin, 1921 -- Peter Ustinov, 1924 -- Henry Mancini, 1927 -- Edie Adams, 1930 -- Herbie Mann, 1935 -- Bobby Vinton, 1939 -- Dusty Springfield, 1947 -- Kareem Abdul-Jabbar, 1954 -- Ellen Barkin, 1963 -- Jimmy Osmond, 1965 -- Jon Cryer and 1971 -- Selena.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday April 17 is the 107th day of the year. There are 258 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*thomashton, bkworm8it, katrayher, aomtg, Teresa Burrell, 1stboard, chabbylittle02, Rylie5, hmadkins, w0rdvirus, pandorapoikilos, Keith Houghton, Michael_Pierce, rickblackmon and K.A. Madison.*_

On this day:
1397 -- Geoffrey Chaucer tells the Canterbury Tales for the first time at the court of Richard II.
1521 -- Trial of Martin Luther over his teachings begins during the assembly of the Diet of Worms.
1524 -- Giovanni da Verrazzano reaches New York harbor.
1961 -- Bay of Pigs Invasion: A group of CIA financed and trained Cuban exiles lands at the Bay of Pigs in Cuba with the aim of ousting Fidel Castro.
1964 -- Ford Mustang is introduced to the North American market.









Also born today:
1741 -- Samuel Chase, 1837 -- J. P. Morgan, 1896 -- Señor Wences, 1897 -- Thornton Wilder, 1918 -- William Holden, 1923 -- Harry Reasoner, 1951 -- Olivia Hussey, 1972 -- Jennifer Garner, 1974 -- Victoria Beckham and 1985 -- Rooney Mara.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday April 18 is the 108th day of the year. There are 257 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*brianspaeth, danielfields12, yefeng787, dawifey2007, Hailey0D, zngrutchfield04, Mr James Hoper, Saffina Desforges, vergildabbs, edyssa02, Bonnie Toews, chloe777, Amanda Green, k1ndl34, AuthorShahWharton and Suzanna J Linton.*_

On this day:
1775 -- American Revolution: The British advancement by sea begins; Paul Revere and other riders warn the countryside of the troop movements.
1912 -- The Cunard liner RMS Carpathia brings 705 survivors from the RMS Titanic to New York City.
1923 -- Yankee Stadium, "The House that Ruth Built", opens.








1930 -- BBC Radio announces that there is no news on that day.

Also born today:
1480 -- Lucrezia Borgia, 1857 -- Clarence Darrow, 1882 -- Leopold Stokowski, 1918 -- Tony Mottola, 1946 -- Hayley Mills, 1947 -- James Woods, 1961 -- Jane Leeves, 1963 -- Conan O'Brien, 1967 -- Maria Bello, 1976 -- Melissa Joan Hart and 1979 -- Kourtney Kardashian.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday April 19 is the 109th day of the year. There are 256 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Shara, bevie125, accent1088, Bunknee, brookskelly858, amauriced, S.A. Mulraney, Sachula, Alondo, SarahB, Matt Bracken, RolandDrake and Vero1951.*_

On this day:
1770 -- Marie Antoinette marries Louis XVI in a proxy wedding.
1892 -- Charles Duryea claims to have driven the first automobile in the United States, in Springfield, Massachusetts.








1943 -- Bicycle Day -- Swiss chemist Dr. Albert Hofmann deliberately takes LSD for the first time.
1956 -- Actress Grace Kelly marries Prince Rainier of Monaco.
1987 -- The Simpsons premieres as a short cartoon on The Tracey Ullman Show.








1995 -- The Alfred P. Murrah Federal Building in Oklahoma City, Oklahoma, USA, is bombed, killing 168.

Also born today:
1877 -- Ole Evinrude, 1903 -- Eliot Ness, 1925 -- Hugh O'Brian, 1933 -- Jayne Mansfield, 1935 -- Dudley Moore, 1937 -- Elinor Donahue, 1946 -- Tim Curry, 1962 -- Al Unser, Jr., 1963 -- Valerie Plame, 1968 -- Ashley Judd, 1979 -- Kate Hudson and 1987 -- Maria Sharapova.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday April 20 is the 110th day of the year. There are 255 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Marty, Chris J. Randolph, J.R.Tate, erinwatson, colinrichards, Kimberly Spencer, ktrump78, irwan2198 and KCHawkings.*_

On this day:
1653 -- Oliver Cromwell dissolves the Rump Parliament.
1810 -- The Governor of Caracas declares independence from Spain.
1828 -- Rene Caillie becomes the first non-Muslim to enter Timbouctou.
1902 -- Pierre and Marie Curie refine radium chloride.
1926 -- Western Electric and Warner Bros. announce Vitaphone, a process to add sound to film.
1972 -- Apollo 16, commanded by John Young, lands on the moon.








1978 -- Korean Air Flight 902 is shot down by the Soviet Union.
1999 -- Eric Harris and Dylan Klebold kill 13 people and injure 24 others before committing suicide at Columbine High School in Jefferson County, Colorado.
2008 -- Danica Patrick wins the Indy Japan 300 becoming the first female driver in history to win an Indy car race.
2010 -- The Deepwater Horizon oil well explodes in the Gulf of Mexico, killing twelve workers and beginning an oil spill that would last six months.

Also born today:
1808 -- Emperor Napoleon III, 1893 -- Harold Lloyd, 1908 -- Lionel Hampton, 1923 -- Tito Puente, 1924 -- Nina Foch, 1927 -- Phil Hill, 1937 -- George Takei, 1941 -- Ryan O'Neal, 1945 -- Steve Spurrier, 1949 -- Jessica Lange, 1951 -- Luther Vandross, 1961 -- Don Mattingly, 1972 -- Carmen Electra and 1983 -- Miranda Kerr.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday April 21 is the 111th day of the year. There are 254 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Lalaboobaby, saleena, sommers1966, philvan, ghilly, Tmes4, TerryDarc, samuelson56, Marie August, MJFredrick, David J Perry, stephendelmar, trublue, TonyWrites and AngelicaBoone.*_

On this day:
753 BC -- Romulus and Remus founded Rome (traditional date).
1509 -- Henry VIII ascends the throne of England on the death of his father, Henry VII.
1952 -- Secretary's Day (now Administrative Professionals' Day) is first celebrated.
1962 -- The Seattle World's Fair (Century 21 Exposition) opens. It is the first World's Fair in the United States since World War II.








1989 -- Tiananmen Square Protests of 1989: In Beijing, around 100,000 students gather in Tiananmen Square to commemorate Chinese reform leader Hu Yaobang.

Also born today:
1816 -- Charlotte Brontë, 1838 -- John Muir, 1905 -- Pat Brown, 1915 -- Anthony Quinn, 1926 -- Elizabeth II, 1932 -- Elaine May, 1949 -- Patti LuPone, 1958 -- Andie MacDowell and 1980 -- Tony Romo.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday April 22 is the 112th day of the year. There are 253 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Spiritdancer, jims19, Lisa G., bentonlin, GratefulEd, Brad Marlowe, PeterHopkins, johnthomas1276, jayceeavellana, Steven_Lake, naomi_jay, pytoonlubuskie, seancurtis28, winspearj, JBarry22, alishiawillardson, Jeffrey Scott and Master Bo.*_

On this day:
1519 -- Spanish conquistador Hernan Cortes establishes a settlement at Veracruz, Mexico. 
1864 -- The U.S. Congress passes the Coinage Act of 1864 that mandates that the inscription In God We Trust be placed on all coins minted as United States currency.
1912 -- Pravda, the "voice" of the Communist Party of the Soviet Union, begins publication in Saint Petersburg.
1948 -- 1948 Arab-Israeli War: Haifa, a major port of Israel, is captured from Arab forces.
1964 -- The 1964-1965 New York World's Fair opens for its first season.








1970 -- The first Earth Day is celebrated.
1993 -- Version 1.0 of the Mosaic web browser is released.

Also born today:
1707 -- Henry Fielding, 1724 -- Immanuel Kant, 1870 -- Vladimir Lenin, 1904 -- J. Robert Oppenheimer, 1906 -- Eddie Albert, 1918 -- Mickey Vernon, 1923 -- Aaron Spelling, 1936 -- Glen Campbell, 1937 -- Jack Nicholson, 1939 -- Mel Carter, 1943 -- Janet Evanovich, 1950 -- Peter Frampton and 1959 -- Ryan Stiles.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday April 23 is the 113th day of the year. There are 252 days remaining until the end of the year.

This day is celebrated as St. George's Day in England, and as the day of the birth and death of William Shakespeare. For this reason, the 23rd of April is celebrated as "Shakespeare Day."

Happy Birthday to:
_*CoogLH, rikkileigh, Merlilu, j0hnd3rs, martiegras, brieses25, CSCCostumeKid, freddymeridith, manou, ValerieJones, xtremforty, SCPennington, webwatcher, cloezamora, isaacsweeney, RobCornell, manchi, lorrainecook2012, DFLamont, Benjamin A., robinargreen, Adam Poe and hatefacecore.*_

On this day:
1348 -- The founding of the Order of the Garter by King Edward III is announced on St George's Day.








1985 -- Coca-Cola changes its formula and releases New Coke. The response is overwhelmingly negative, and the original formula is back on the market in less than 3 months.

Also born today:
1564 -- William Shakespeare, 1775 -- J. M. W. Turner, 1791 -- James Buchanan, 1813 -- Stephen A. Douglas, 1858 -- Max Planck, 1891 -- Sergei Prokofiev, 1923 -- Avram Davidson, 1928 -- Shirley Temple, 1932 -- Halston, 1936 -- Roy Orbison, 1939 -- Lee Majors, 1942 -- Sandra Dee, 1943 -- Tony Esposito, 1954 -- Michael Moore, 1961 -- George Lopez and 1963 -- Paul Belmondo.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday April 24 is the 116th day of the year. There are 251 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Selcien, kirwoodd, WinonaPlate, Courtney_lee, crystalwhidden4411, Selene Coulter, Joseph_Evans, Russell Phillips, Health, Beauty Care Tips, J Bridger and ecdavis.*_

On this day:
1800 -- The United States Library of Congress is established when President John Adams signs legislation to appropriate $5,000 USD to purchase "such books as may be necessary for the use of Congress".








1885 -- American sharpshooter Annie Oakley was hired by Nate Salsbury to be a part of Buffalo Bill's Wild West.
1898 -- The Spanish-American War: The United States declares war on Spain.
1907 -- Hersheypark, founded by Milton S. Hershey for the exclusive use of his employees, is opened.
1913 -- The Woolworth Building skyscraper in New York City is opened.








1953 -- Winston Churchill is knighted by Queen Elizabeth II.
1990 -- STS-31: The Hubble Space Telescope is launched from the Space Shuttle Discovery.

Also born today:
1815 -- Anthony Trollope, 1934 -- Shirley MacLaine, 1936 -- Jill Ireland, 1940 -- Sue Grafton, 1941 -- John Williams, 1942 -- Barbra Streisand, 1964 -- Cedric the Entertainer and 1982 -- Kelly Clarkson.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday April 25 is the 115th day of the year. There are 250 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*jpmahala, khamilton611, meland567, joekins28, nutrivite80, fionne324, katthy765, samme221, crismerry111, ophellia231, chloee320, Katterine215, carenne348, shakeys642, cinddie112, nauthylyn223, leannelly345, nicoline125, dutzzy437, cecille286, lucillny009, loriey897, nickiel112, kurllie176, alisonne976, friery124, gracie842, kayesie111, cassandrah421, romanial987, alessadra805, shallmaer765, lorreines889, amanda267, barbielle652, renoescort2476, bennyzarate, izaen03, limvoyle90, Valentina14, hellfirepublishing, JasonAndrew, supag33k, Nicolai Grunnet, LorrainePestell and SaraBeatty.*_

On this day:
404 BC -- Peloponnesian War: Lysander's Spartan Armies defeated the Athenians and the war ends.
1607 -- Eighty Years' War: The Dutch fleet destroys the anchored Spanish fleet at Gibraltar.
1792 -- La Marseillaise (the French national anthem) is composed by Claude Joseph Rouget de Lisle.
1847 -- The last survivors of the Donner Party are out of the wilderness.
1859 -- British and French engineers break ground for the Suez Canal.
1939 -- DC Comics publishes its second major superhero in Detective Comics #27; he is Batman, one of the most popular comic book superheroes of all time.








1959 -- The St. Lawrence Seaway, linking the North American Great Lakes and the Atlantic Ocean, officially opens to shipping.
1961 -- Robert Noyce is granted a patent for an integrated circuit.
2003 -- The Human Genome Project comes to an end two and a half years earlier than expected.

Also born today:
1599 -- Oliver Cromwell, 1874 -- Guglielmo Marconi, 1908 -- Edward R. Murrow, 1917 -- Ella Fitzgerald, 1923 -- Albert King, 1932 -- Meadowlark Lemon, 1940 -- Al Pacino, 1944 -- Len Goodman, 1946 -- Talia Shire, 1949 -- Dominique Strauss-Kahn, 1964 -- Hank Azaria, 1969 -- Gina Torres and 1969 -- Renee Zellweger.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday April 26 is the 116th day of the year. There are 249 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to Tripp.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Tripp, chrisfromthelc, indie-bands, german-beer-glasses, den603jus, Mike Cooley, Jimmie Hammel, rodcarrillo, joshuarickz, gregoryleewhite, DBB001, seanmanseau, CeeDee, matthewjameswilkins and Derek.Courson .*_

On this day:
1564 -- Playwright William Shakespeare was baptized in Stratford-upon-Avon, Warwickshire, England (date of actual birth is unknown)
1865 -- Union cavalry troopers corner and shoot dead John Wilkes Booth, assassin of President Lincoln, in Virginia.
1962 -- NASA's Ranger 4 spacecraft crashes into the Moon.
1986 -- A nuclear reactor accident occurs at the Chernobyl Nuclear Power Plant in the Soviet Union (now Ukraine), creating the world's worst nuclear disaster.








2005 -- Under international pressure, Syria withdraws the last of its 14,000 troop military garrison in Lebanon, ending its 29-year military domination of that country.

Also born today:
121 -- Marcus Aurelius, 570 -- Muhammad, 1711 -- David Hume, 1785 -- John James Audubon, 1812 -- Alfred Krupp, 1912 -- A. E. van Vogt, 1916 -- Morris West, 1917 -- I.M. Pei, 1925 -- Jørgen Ingmann, 1933 -- Carol Burnett, 1938 -- Duane Eddy, 1942 -- Bobby Rydell, 1965 -- Kevin James, 1980 -- Channing Tatum and 1983 -- Jessica Lynch.


----------



## Tripp

Thank you for the best wishes Geoff.    I think it is great that you do this every day and I appreciate it.


----------



## geoffthomas

It was a little more fun when several  people posted here regularly.
But it is one of those things that "ought" to be done.
And the new people need to be added to the daily list, which I do.
Thanks for noticing.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday April 27 is the 117th day of the year. There are 248 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Supercrone, Darned Wizze, breeza27, MargaretteWilkins, wifenumber3, TomMWiseman, stevendowning, ejkolodziej, bryanmcknights, J R McLemore, Anndie Ladd, TexasClerk, blairwalter, PJHoover, Peter Joseph Lewis, Anabelle Sunday and lilianasanches.*_

On this day:
1667 -- The blind and impoverished John Milton sells the copyright of Paradise Lost for £10.
1810 -- Beethoven composes his famous piano piece, Für Elise.
1967 -- Expo 67 officially opens in Montreal, Canada with a large opening ceremony broadcast around the world. It opens to the public the next day.
1981 -- Xerox PARC introduces the computer mouse.








2002 -- The last successful telemetry from the NASA space probe Pioneer 10.

Also born today:
1737 -- Edward Gibbon, 1791 -- Samuel Morse, 1822 -- Ulysses S. Grant, 1896 -- Rogers Hornsby, 1899 -- Walter Lantz, 1922 -- Jack Klugman, 1927 -- Coretta Scott King, 1932 -- Anouk Aimee, 1932 -- Casey Kasem, 1937 -- Sandy Dennis, 1939 -- Judy Carne and 1959 -- Sheena Easton.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday April 28 is the 118th day of the year. There are 247 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*amacd, Kelly G, mattswifeof15yrs, lkobescak, Edllen, piatylor, PSGifford, gloria06, lapok123, Edward Lake, M. Knepper, GetPublished and dave_flora.*_

On this day:
1788 -- Maryland becomes the seventh state to ratify the Constitution of the United States.
1789 -- Mutiny on the Bounty: Lieutenant William Bligh and 18 sailors are set adrift and the rebel crew returns to Tahiti briefly and then sets sail for Pitcairn Island.








1932 -- A vaccine for yellow fever is announced for use on humans.
1947 -- Thor Heyerdahl and five crew mates set out from Peru on the Kon-Tiki to prove that Peruvian natives could have settled Polynesia.
1969 -- Charles de Gaulle resigns as President of France.
1994 -- Former Central Intelligence Agency counter-intelligence officer and analyst Aldrich Ames pleads guilty to giving U.S. secrets to the Soviet Union and later Russia.

Also born today:
1878 -- Lionel Barrymore, 1911 -- Lee Falk, 1916 -- Ferruccio Lamborghini, 1926 -- Harper Lee, 1930 -- Carolyn Jones, 1941 -- Ann-Margret, 1948 -- Terry Pratchett, 1950 -- Jay Leno, 1973 -- Jorge Garcia, 1974 -- Penelope Cruz and 1981 -- Jessica Alba.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday April 29 is the 119th day of the year. There are 246 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*carol492, TeraS, DarkZephyr, jillt1080, Amanda Leigh Cowley, LisaGraceBooks, karitown, bulovawatchesgeek, seikowatchguru, casiowatchfan, woodguidewj, Barbie Lez, Peter Matise and Barbie Hall.*_

On this day:
711 -- Islamic conquest of Hispania: Moorish troops led by Tariq ibn-Ziyad land at Gibraltar to begin their invasion of the Iberian Peninsula (Al-Andalus). 
1429 -- Joan of Arc arrives to relieve the Siege of Orleans.
1770 -- James Cook arrives at and names Botany Bay, Australia.
1967 -- After refusing induction into the United States Army the day before (citing religious reasons), Muhammad Ali is stripped of his boxing title.
1968 -- The controversial musical Hair opens on Broadway.








2004 -- Oldsmobile builds its final car ending 107 years of production.

Also born today:
1818 -- Tsar Alexander II of Russia, 1863 -- William Randolph Hearst, 1899 -- Duke Ellington, 1901 -- Hirohito, Emperor of Japan, 1917 -- Celeste Holm, 1936 -- Zubin Mehta, 1951 -- Dale Earnhardt, 1954 -- Jerry Seinfeld, 1955 -- Kate Mulgrew, 1957 -- Daniel Day-Lewis and 1958 -- Michelle Pfeiffer.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday April 30 is the 120th day of the year. There are 246 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*CJRichards, cassmiller, Sky Warrior, DaniDSmith, ChadMck, toddherman01, JT Baroni, jesrphoto, SaraKayJordan and james mullen.*_

On this day:
1492 -- Spain gives Christopher Columbus his commission of exploration.
1789 -- On the balcony of Federal Hall on Wall Street in New York City, George Washington takes the oath of office to become the first elected President of the United States.








1904 -- The Louisiana Purchase Exposition World's Fair opens in St. Louis, Missouri.
1927 -- Douglas Fairbanks and Mary Pickford become the first celebrities to leave their footprints in concrete at Grauman's Chinese Theater in Hollywood.
1948 -- In Bogota, Colombia, the Organization of American States is established.
1980 -- Accession of Queen Beatrix of the Netherlands.
1993 -- Monica Seles is stabbed by Günter Parche, an obsessed fan, during a quarterfinal match of the 1993 Citizen Cup in Hamburg, Germany
2009 -- Chrysler files for Chapter 11 bankruptcy.

Also born today:
1877 -- Alice B. Toklas, 1908 -- Eve Arden, 1909 -- Juliana of the Netherlands, 1916 -- Robert Shaw, 1925 -- Corinne Calvet, 1925 -- Johnny Horton, 1926 -- Cloris Leachman, 1933 -- Willie Nelson, 1943 -- Bobby Vee, 1944 -- Jill Clayburgh, 1961 -- Isiah Thomas and 1982 -- Kirsten Dunst.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday May 1 is the 121st day of the year. There are 244 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*madaise, hiwaar, maglasang, dansim12, dansim99, Daniel001, maddybu, finetapestry, josephcarlson, Evesa2010, citoy0001, saintvince25, mathewmiguel25, kramneir, markneil81, Dennis Ritchie, mishkazach, xyril11fv, secure8pm, trigger12cast, speed5mph, alarm4now, Patsy whyte, jump2jack, axel20one, caesar8one, jh8white, d88ricks, clint7men, rade2night, cris67ivan, steve6ty, jullianh99, dale12four, DianaJames, grudge18, ElizabethHunter, J. Eathen, Joshua Lechlitner, florapereira, allenville, Zoe, Patrick Lathan Hayes, W. L. Culbertson and Judy Liautaud.*_

On this day:
305 -- Diocletian and Maximian retire from the office of Roman Emperor.
1759 -- Josiah Wedgwood founds the Wedgwood pottery company in Great Britain.








1776 -- Establishment of the Illuminati in Ingolstadt (Upper Bavaria), by Jesuit-taught Adam Weishaupt.
1786 -- Opening night of the opera The Marriage of Figaro by Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart in Vienna, Austria.
1840 -- The Penny Black, the first official adhesive postage stamp, is issued in the United Kingdom.








1851 -- Queen Victoria opens the Great Exhibition in London.
1869 -- The Folies Bergere opens in Paris.
1930 -- The dwarf planet Pluto is officially named.
1956 -- The polio vaccine developed by Jonas Salk is made available to the public.
1960 -- Cold War: U-2 incident -- Francis Gary Powers, in a Lockheed U-2 spyplane, is shot down over the Soviet Union, sparking a diplomatic crisis.








2011 -- Pope John Paul II is beatified by his successor, Pope Benedict XVI.

Also born today:
1738 -- King Kamehameha I, 1852 -- Calamity Jane, 1907 -- Kate Smith, 1913 -- Louis Nye, 1916 -- Glenn Ford, 1918 -- Jack Paar, 1925 -- Scott Carpenter, 1929 -- Sonny James, 1939 -- Judy Collins and 1967 -- Tim McGraw.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday May 2 is the 122nd day of the year. There are 242 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Healthinsu, donsone, shimonboi, acaibse, markdamaroyd, jasmine00, belenamy, AngelaEdwards, garner21, calvinchloe, jyhynes, donpausley, petercaleb, Meljo21, CHaiiy21, Vanessa K. Wright, samanthabates, M.P. Jones, Kristine McKinley, authorjea, brittanyjojamesauthor and crichards.*_

On this day:
1536 -- Anne Boleyn, Queen of England, is arrested and imprisoned on charges of adultery, incest, treason and witchcraft.
1611 -- The King James Bible is published for the first time in London, England, by printer Robert Barker.
1885 -- Good Housekeeping magazine goes on sale for the first time.








1918 -- General Motors acquires the Chevrolet Motor Company of Delaware.
1932 -- Comedian Jack Benny's radio show airs for the first time.
1955 -- Tennessee Williams wins the Pulitzer Prize for Drama for Cat on a Hot Tin Roof.

Also born today:
1660 -- Alessandro Scarlatti, 1729 -- Catherine the Great, 1885 -- Hedda Hopper, 1890 -- E. E. Smith, 1903 -- Benjamin Spock, 1907 -- Pinky Lee, 1925 -- Roscoe Lee Browne, 1936 -- Engelbert Humperdinck, 1946 -- Lesley Gore and 1975 -- David Beckham.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday May 3 is the 123rd day of the year. There are 242 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to Sean Sweeney.

Happy Birthday to:
_*dbfhagu0, Chris J, alohilani, kgear123, Sean Sweeney, Tomsk, Troy17, Woodrow Wilson, gryeates, gardenerdon, Charmaine, endswithmarriage, EbooksonKindle, dwJacks01, Jamie Maltman and mysticjim.*_

On this day:
1802 -- Washington, D.C. is incorporated as a city.
1913 -- Raja Harishchandra the first full-length Indian feature film is released, marking the beginning of the Indian film industry.
1936 -- Joe DiMaggio, familiarly referred to as Joltin' Joe and The Yankee Clipper makes his major league debut for the New York Yankees.








1960 -- The Off-Broadway musical comedy, The Fantasticks, opens in New York City's Greenwich Village, eventually becoming the longest-running musical of all time.
2003 -- New Hampshire's famous Old Man of the Mountain collapses.

Also born today:
1469 -- Niccolò Machiavelli, 1874 -- Francois Coty, 1898 -- Golda Meir, 1903 -- Bing Crosby, 1906 -- Mary Astor, 1913 -- William Inge, 1919 -- Pete Seeger, 1921 -- Sugar Ray Robinson, 1933 -- James Brown, 1934 -- Frankie Valli, 1947 -- Doug Henning, 1951 -- Christopher Cross, 1957 -- Rod Langway, 1975 -- Dule Hill, 1980 -- Jaycee Dugard, 1984 -- Cheryl Burke and 1990 -- Levi Johnston.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday May 4 is the 124th day of the year. There are 241 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Happy Birthday to Ann in Arlington

Happy Birthday to:
_*Ann in Arlington, sierra09, TMS, lorax, Kippoe, volcom182, tobiasr, tommyr, mysweetpeas, jeford586, ware21, Andrew Saylar, simplecaralarm, linajoseph11, furios88, Organized_Chaos, chulbole14, Mcferren, DrewXan55, jamieofthenorth, Daffyd, Jack Hammond, ZoeyDerrick, HazeLady and TrevorSmithArt.*_

On this day:
1471 -- Wars of the Roses: The Battle of Tewkesbury: Edward IV defeats a Lancastrian Army and kills Edward, Prince of Wales.
1493 -- Pope Alexander VI divides the New World between Spain and Portugal along the Line of Demarcation.
1776 -- Rhode Island becomes the first American colony to renounce allegiance to King George III.
1814 -- Emperor Napoleon I of France arrives at Portoferraio on the island of Elba to begin his exile.
1904 -- The United States begins construction of the Panama Canal.
1953 -- Ernest Hemingway wins the Pulitzer Prize for The Old Man and the Sea.
1979 -- Margaret Thatcher becomes the first female Prime Minister of the United Kingdom.

Also born on this day:
1796 -- Horace Mann, 1826 -- Frederic Edwin Church,







, 1889 -- Francis Spellman, 1929 -- Audrey Hepburn, 1930 -- Roberta Peters, 1954 -- Pia Zadora, 1959 -- Randy Travis, 1970 -- Will Arnett and 1979 -- Lance Bass.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday May 5 is the 125th day of the year. There are 240 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*JAG, christinahooper2, meg101, prettypink, emmasmith75, smithpd95, victoriaroberts, thefruitmiracle1, thomasmartien84, elissaswayne52, peterhooper292, Cuthfloyd20, Ellisfloyd4, kanesteve45, astrid.berman, lindaevans339, Ellissteve2, charitybookpublisher9, rachellbitting42, wdebsib, shenylyn2, jncmrbth564, SteveHamed, frankzhang455, imaranalam100, adampul, iPhoneSucks, alicebird, tumulak, Jarrod Frenzel, johnrudder, annaburns03, hydroponic, Bernado, Celebrityness, Jesenia, advanced_nutrients, vsimon213, Enomwoyi, meganpenatampa, jheena789, Tess01, panicattacks1, samhoo12, Christopher27, internetbus, amlauraking, James Anderson, securedcard, steve austin, randaavila, donelleterrie, Steve Edward, Sabina Martin, octaviachelsie, marystephen, almole12, unlocki78, Alysha, Simon Lucas, kelleyhyacinth, GabeKillian, tomsonjack41, fleurrobina, Brylle2, whitemark3, DirePithi2, kalliedelphia, Freddie4, Kyle Benetto, Chloemiley25, toiletenov, TimTyler03, Andree, coralesamendez, breakerioipado, cctveriocam, dawsonj247, admintalent, dianeearline, Nelso888, princess18, courtneydiana35, biggreiger, nellis4reisel, dttgregetry, lorenemarilynn, mahaliakatharina, jjayvlleary, icedreams, Krishia_512, lryne, Reseil, jhaseracen, tylor3x, tienienyates, jezieb, HGHEthen, leizbrown, kacieanissa, genevieveteal, kazeryei, jacobtraskroi, cathelleyacht, jdj5585, anntaylorroi, MeiLinMiranda, corinnaglsn41, lovelyr891, rozannealesha, richie_gabe21, beningmings, jeanzhyn, bertinasavanna, merlynsswaith, abegailperry, p3tt4jaib, gafx2nd1, alex_adam22, sammysossa, KristyLyeD1, dnsolo, anch143, momo18, patjohnson, Gabriela, manbrown5k, elizaroi, legosupplies, retadesoza, thecomfort, wicktoria, penisenlargement1, pabloherrerae, huntkaln, Billy35Higgins, thehairloss, Callie, dalanwail, ricardobowen, abbyjasmine72, paulroct12, paulpety12, scruffyduck, Spoony, ScarletWitch, emilyeva, leahmillie, Mavorsky, kennetbu12, defyme22, philliscaitlin, Patg, cpinckley and PhilRedhead.*_

On this day:
1260 -- Kublai Khan becomes ruler of the Mongol Empire.
1494 -- Christopher Columbus lands on the island of Jamaica and claims it for Spain.
1821 -- Emperor Napoleon I dies in exile on the island of Saint Helena in the South Atlantic Ocean.
1862 -- Cinco de Mayo: troops led by Ignacio Zaragoza halt a French invasion in the Battle of Puebla in Mexico.








1904 -- Pitching against the Philadelphia Athletics at the Huntington Avenue Grounds, Cy Young of the Boston Americans throws the first perfect game in the modern era of baseball.
1934 -- The first Three Stooges short, Woman Haters, is released.
1973 -- Secretariat (horse) wins the 1973 Kentucky Derby in 1:59 2/5, a still standing record.

Also born on this day:
1813 -- Søren Kierkegaard, 1818 -- Karl Marx, 1830 -- John Batterson Stetson, 1864 -- Nellie Bly, 1890 -- Christopher Morley, 1903 -- James Beard, 1914 -- Tyrone Power, 1915 -- Alice Faye, 1942 -- Tammy Wynette, 1944 -- John Rhys-Davies, 1973 -- Tina Yothers and 1988 -- Adele.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday May 6 is the 126th day of the year. There are 239 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*SuePerduper, maretus, writersprite, susaneva, lauraperez04, fbergese, kevin006, Mark Fassett, dorisgraves69, timothymns674, Abia13a, GG2010, cnayon08, inday0725, cessna125, Kavin, mrwealth, rashad, emphasizebpo , davidsmith257, Matthew56, Robert S. Wilson and Jerry Ibbotson.*_

On this day:
1536 -- King Henry VIII orders English language Bibles be placed in every church.
1682 -- Louis XIV of France moves his court to the Palace of Versailles.








1835 -- James Gordon Bennett, Sr. publishes the first issue of the New York Herald.
1877 -- Chief Crazy Horse of the Oglala Sioux surrenders to United States troops in Nebraska.
1889 -- The Eiffel Tower is officially opened to the public at the Universal Exposition in Paris.
1940 -- John Steinbeck is awarded the Pulitzer Prize for his novel The Grapes of Wrath.

Also born today:
1758 -- Maximilien Robespierre, 1856 -- Sigmund Freud, 1856 -- Robert Peary, 1895 -- Rudolph Valentino, 1903 -- Toots Shor, 1913 -- Stewart Granger, 1915 -- Orson Welles, 1931 -- Willie Mays, 1945 -- Bob Seger, 1953 -- Tony Blair, 1955 -- Tom Bergeron and 1961 -- George Clooney.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday May 7 is the 127th day of the year. There are 238 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_ella00, mia12, EllaGahnt, sarapaula45, Kingsalvia23, krimpuff, 
gavinh2010, jynlo, ulzy, triciamae606, justin hempson-jones, cecel0014, JMJeffries, Roy4Lerez, 
ChrisHewitt, RickRS, Sergio, AlbertAbay, Amity and Mockers._

On this day:
1429 -- Joan of Arc ends the Siege of Orleans, pulling an arrow from her own shoulder and returning, wounded, to lead the final charge. The victory marks a turning point in the Hundred Years' War.








1718 -- The city of New Orleans is founded by Jean-Baptiste Le Moyne de Bienville.
1824 -- World premiere of Ludwig van Beethoven's Ninth Symphony in Vienna, Austria.
1847 -- The American Medical Association is founded in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania.
1952 -- The concept of the integrated circuit, the basis for all modern computers, is first published by Geoffrey W.A. Dummer.

Also born today:
1711 -- David Hume, 1812 -- Robert Browning, 1833 -- Johannes Brahms, 1840 -- Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky, 1885 -- George 'Gabby' Hayes, 1901 -- Gary Cooper, 1919 -- Eva Peron, 1923 -- Anne Baxter, 1931 -- Teresa Brewer, 1933 -- Johnny Unitas and 1968 -- Traci Lords.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday May 9 is the 129th day of the year. There are 236 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*usafsso, BruceS, CoolMom1960, tashab, smmjhnsn58, wkerby,
diablowoy, LJ DeLeon, kenna113, frankiesosa, Camelyn, DaneGrannon, Phildeeze, bretlambert28,
ESmith01, velrose, Peppa Swanz, stuartaken, Aywren, awakegal, lachelleredd, JohnnyJandoc, smwhite,
Micromegas and AlyssaCooper.*_

On this day:
1671 -- Thomas Blood, disguised as a clergyman, attempts to steal England's Crown Jewels from the Tower of London.








1887 -- Buffalo Bill Cody's Wild West Show opens in London.
1949 -- Rainier III of Monaco becomes Prince of Monaco.
1961 -- Jim Gentile of the Baltimore Orioles becomes the first player in baseball history to hit grand slams in consecutive innings.
1974 -- Watergate Scandal: The United States House of Representatives Judiciary Committee opens formal and public impeachment hearings against President Richard Nixon.

Also born today:
1800 -- John Brown, 1860 -- J. M. Barrie, 1882 -- Henry J. Kaiser, 1914 -- Hank Snow, 1918 -- Mike Wallace, 1928 -- Pancho Gonzales, 1936 -- Albert Finney, 1942 -- John Ashcroft, 1946 -- Candice Bergen and 1949 -- Billy Joel.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday May 10 is the 130th day of the year. There are 235 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*shadow2683, leehwl65, kujakupoet, junrose, darell190, john5586,
lervin1, lettiedwestlake, johnhuff23, vincefields, johnreid73, luispaul17, city_deals_5, angelamartin
journeymama, DD Graphix, Ala84, JanMoran, Jessica Grace Coleman, sargatanas, stephencrose,
ElleChambers and teresahill.*_

On this day:
70 -- Siege of Jerusalem: Titus, son of emperor Vespasian, opens a full-scale assault on Jerusalem and attacks the city's Third Wall to the northwest.
1503 -- Christopher Columbus visits the Cayman Islands and names them Las Tortugas after the numerous turtles there.
1773 -- The Parliament of Great Britain passes the Tea Act, designed to save the British East India Company by granting it a monopoly on the North American tea trade.
1775 -- American Revolutionary War: A small Colonial militia led by Ethan Allen and Colonel Benedict Arnold captures Fort Ticonderoga.
1869 -- The First Transcontinental Railroad, linking the eastern and western United States, is completed at Promontory Summit, Utah (not Promontory Point, Utah) with the golden spike.








1872 -- Victoria Woodhull becomes the first woman nominated for President of the United States.
1893 -- The Supreme Court of the United States rules in Nix v. Hedden that a tomato is a vegetable, not a fruit, under the Tariff Act of 1883.
1954 -- Bill Haley & His Comets release "Rock Around the Clock", the first rock and roll record to reach number one on the Billboard charts.
1994 -- Nelson Mandela is inaugurated as South Africa's first black president.

Also born today:
1838 -- John Wilkes Booth, 1898 -- Ariel Durant, 1899 -- Fred Astaire, 1899 -- Dimitri Tiomkin, 1902 -- David O. Selznick, 1946 -- Donovan, 1957 -- Sid Vicious, 1960 -- Bono, 1960 -- Bono and 1975 -- Helio Castroneves.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday May 11 is the 131st day of the year. There are 234 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Karen, Joe Paul Jr., Daavidj, Debbie Drummond, JTaylor667, 
alvinbuzler, wendyts7, BlomMark, JackBell3, JackBell16, Andranowski, healthlearn, monddeb5,
jared8brock, hannahraasch, Montana Mills, Esmeowl12, Fullmetalelf, Brian Dockins, SophieMansour,
devinhester024, robtowner and KateEvangelista.*_

On this day;
1310 -- In France, fifty-four members of the Knights Templar are burned at the stake as heretics. 
1858 -- Minnesota is admitted as the 32nd U.S. State.
1867 -- Luxembourg gains its independence.
1894 -- Pullman Strike: Four thousand Pullman Palace Car Company workers go on a wildcat strike in Illinois.
1910 -- An act of the U.S. Congress establishes Glacier National Park in Montana.








1960 -- In Buenos Aires, Argentina, four Israeli Mossad agents capture fugitive Nazi Adolf Eichmann who is living under the alias of Ricardo Klement.

Also born today:
1888 -- Irving Berlin, 1892 -- Margaret Rutherford, 1894 -- Martha Graham, 1904 -- Salvador Dali, 1911 -- Phil Silvers, 1920 -- Denver Pyle, 1927 -- Mort Sahl, 1935 -- Doug McClure and 1963 -- Natasha Richardson.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday May 12 is the 132nd day of the year. There are 233 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Happy Birthday to Dawn McCullough White.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Raiden333, Tillamook Bay, koolmnbv, KSarah, Eunice Lopez, 
Dawn McCullough White, josh09, kentdawn, donalds, coventry, crhistgale, oneck2, elizaty512, 
nikacorrey, S87Hendricks, Dbee14, eden22, francis24, mativhaden, gabriel213, stanleywagner, MikeBell, 
Steve Richer, AllisonKraft, kelly40, DH_Sayer and phil1861.*_

On this day:
304 -- Roman Emperor Diocletian orders the beheading of the 14-year-old Pancras of Rome.
1551 -- National University of San Marcos, the oldest university in the Americas, is founded in Lima, Peru.
1821 -- The first major battle of the Greek War of Independence against the Turks is fought in Valtetsi.








1926 -- The Italian-built airship Norge becomes the first vessel to fly over the North Pole.
1935 -- Bill Wilson and Dr. Bob Smith (founders of Alcoholics Anonymous) meet for the first time in Akron, Ohio, at the home of Henrietta Siberling.
1941 -- Konrad Zuse presents the Z3, the world's first working programmable, fully automatic computer, in Berlin.









Also born on this date:
1590 -- Cosimo II de' Medici, Grand Duke of Tuscany, 1820 -- Florence Nightingale, 1850 -- Henry Cabot Lodge, 1903 -- Wilfrid Hyde-White, 1907 -- Katharine Hepburn, 1914 -- Howard K. Smith, 1925 -- Yogi Berra, 1928 -- Burt Bacharach, 1937 -- George Carlin, 1950 -- Bruce Boxleitner, 1959 -- Ving Rhames, 1963 -- Vanessa A. Williams, 1968 -- Tony Hawk and 1970 -- Jim Furyk.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday May 13 is the 133rd day of the year. There are 232 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*PraiseGod13, Carol Wood, steel magnolia, sarahylr, Staceywb, Hardwill1, mcdonaldcruz21,
Jambe, ChadLow, Josef Park, Nichonon, Douglas Dorow, David Stahler Jr, HeyImBen and AuthorKarliciaLewis.*_

On this day:
1515 -- Mary Tudor, Queen of France and Charles Brandon, 1st Duke of Suffolk are officially married at Greenwich.
1648 -- Construction of the Red Fort at Delhi is completed.








1787 -- Captain Arthur Phillip leaves Portsmouth, England, with eleven ships full of convicts (the "First Fleet") to establish a penal colony in Australia.
1846 -- Mexican-American War: The United States declares war on Mexico.
1861 -- Pakistan's (then a part of British India) first railway line opens, from Karachi to Kotri.
1917 -- Three children report the first apparition of Our Lady of Fatima in Fatima, Portugal.
1958 -- The trade mark Velcro is registered.
1994 -- Johnny Carson makes his last television appearance on Late Show with David Letterman.

Also born this day:
1792 -- Pope Pius IX, 1907 -- Dame Daphne du Maurier, 1914 -- Joe Louis, 1922 -- Bea Arthur, 1931 -- Jim Jones, 1937 -- Roger Zelazny, 1939 -- Harvey Keitel, 1941 -- Ritchie Valens, 1950 -- Stevie Wonder, 1956 -- Ravi Shankar, 1961 -- Dennis Rodman, 1964 -- Stephen Colbert and 1986 -- Robert Pattinson.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday May 14 is the 134th day of the year. There are 232 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to Jesslyn.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Jesslyn, kevin63, Allanon, docjered, jennlibrarian, ADarincunningham, Sparky, cunningham14, Mikki, nicolespark, Bella24, st1st4vnwin, Fiona24, Cassidymdz, Protect01, fionamae24, nicolejean24, 24hoursin7days, Galetea24, Prspks10, ohLookatme001, rdtyzon, PrettySamantha, prettytalita24, ChloeJane, andrewkement, Matthew Stewart, billyharrell, daRrin022, jamalhendrix, vannefelt14 and VeroWriter.*_

On this day:
1264 -- Battle of Lewes: Henry III of England is captured and forced to sign the Mise of Lewes, making Simon de Montfort the de facto ruler of England.
1607 -- Jamestown, Virginia is settled as an English colony.
1787 -- In Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, delegates convene a Constitutional Convention to write a new Constitution for the United States; George Washington presides.
1804 -- The Lewis and Clark Expedition departs from Camp Dubois and begins its historic journey by traveling up the Missouri River.








1925 -- Virginia Woolf's novel Mrs Dalloway is published.
1948 -- Israel is declared to be an independent state and a provisional government is established. Immediately after the declaration, Israel is attacked by the neighboring Arab states, triggering the 1948 Arab-Israeli War.

Also born this day:
1727 -- Thomas Gainsborough, 1925 -- Patrice Munsel, 1925 -- Oona O'Neill, 1933 -- Siân Phillips, 1936 -- Bobby Darin, 1943 -- Elizabeth Ray, 1944 -- George Lucas, 1969 -- Cate Blanchett, 1971 -- Sofia Coppola, 1983 -- Amber Tamblyn and 1984 -- Mark Zuckerberg.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday May 15 is the 135th day of the year. There are 230 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
patrisha w., Rhin, MicroBeta, jessycollen, natz0188, natz0588,
Rene0588, dwayne2010, vasra, lenfogus, micesnowman, steve99, Thompson, robertofinch, Charygo30,
Thom Hunter, ethanhawk4, Samallen13, Goltergraphixx, ICSAirsoftBren, jhon, logoproducts,
JGAirsoftTheo, Psychometric Testing, dawnshelle, keke0678, GregSisco, simonwhistler, stinky.pnutz,
LAveryBrown and CJ Davis.

On this day:
1536 -- Anne Boleyn, Queen of England, stands trial in London on charges of treason, adultery and incest. She is condemned to death by a specially-selected jury.
1618 -- Johannes Kepler confirms his previously rejected discovery of the third law of planetary motion (he first discovered it on March 8 but soon rejected the idea after some initial calculations were made).








1791 -- Maximilien Robespierre proposes the Self-denying ordinance.
1858 -- Opening of the present Royal Opera House in Covent Garden, London.
1862 -- President Abraham Lincoln signs a bill into law creating the United States Bureau of Agriculture. It is later renamed the United States Department of Agriculture.
1869 -- Woman's suffrage: in New York, Susan B. Anthony and Elizabeth Cady Stanton form the National Woman Suffrage Association.
1928 -- Mickey Mouse premieres in his first cartoon, Plane Crazy
1953 -- Cubmaster Don Murphy organized the first pinewood derby, in Manhattan Beach, California, by Pack 280c.
1972 -- In Laurel, Maryland, Arthur Bremer shoots and paralyzes Alabama Governor George Wallace while he is campaigning to become President.

Also born this day:
1856 -- L. Frank Baum, 1859 -- Pierre Curie, 1890 -- Katherine Anne Porter, 1905 -- Joseph Cotten, 1909 -- James Mason, 1930 -- Jasper Johns, 1937 -- Madeleine Albright and 1969 -- Emmitt Smith.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today is also my brother's birthday.  But he's not a KB member. 

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Well Happy Birthday (Belated) to Betsy's brother.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday May 16 is the 136th day of the year. There are 229 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
*Lady Blue, DHamson, atcterri, Splamoree, arinsblogcdyt, fatlossplrryo, sonycena, tsmth147,
Taganka71, Hippie2MARS, dougwo12, bryncage, Brittkl1674, enriquestanfield626, FeliciaRicci, Tonyshoey and Curtis Berry.*

On this day:
1527 -- The Florentines drive out the Medici for a second time and Florence re-establishes itself as a republic.
1532 -- Sir Thomas More resigns as Lord Chancellor of England.
1868 -- President Andrew Johnson is acquitted in his impeachment trial by one vote in the United States Senate.
1929 -- In Hollywood, California, the first Academy Awards are awarded.








1988 -- A report by United States' Surgeon General C. Everett Koop states that the addictive properties of nicotine are similar to those of heroin and cocaine.

Also born today:
1801 -- William H. Seward, 1905 -- Henry Fonda, 1909 -- Margaret Sullavan, 1912 -- Studs Terkel, 1913 -- Woody Herman, 1919 -- Liberace, 1953 -- Pierce Brosnan, 1955 -- Olga Korbut, 1955 -- Debra Winger, 1966 -- Janet Jackson, 1969 -- David Boreanaz, 1973 -- Tori Spelling and 1986 -- Megan Fox.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday May 17 is the 137th day of the year. There are 228 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*featherbill, Roy White, WendysKindle, drmamalove, LadyFiona, b1976, sjb517, 
robertfrye, coreypotter, jamielynnlasalla, sofiqur, TaureanBull, chriswimpress, anne_holly, Robert E. Keller, 
LemonBasket, SteveDW, AliShams, Richard Tongue and Scott Hsu-Storaker.*_

On this day:
1536 -- George Boleyn, Viscount Rochford and four other men are executed for treason.
1792 -- The New York Stock Exchange is formed.
1875 -- Aristides wins the first Kentucky Derby.
1902 -- Greek archaeologist Valerios Stais discovers the Antikythera mechanism, an ancient mechanical analog computer.








1970 -- Thor Heyerdahl sets sail from Morocco on the papyrus boat Ra II to sail the Atlantic Ocean.








2004 -- Massachusetts becomes the first U.S. state to legalize same-sex marriage.

Also born today:
1749 -- Edward Jenner, 1911 -- Maureen O'Sullivan, 1936 -- Dennis Hopper, 1942 -- Taj Mahal, 1956 -- Sugar Ray Leonard, 1956 -- Bob Saget, 1961 -- Enya and 1985 -- Derek Hough.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday May 18 is the 138th day of the year. There are 227 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*MarthaT, mistyd107, Carld, SimonK, tifakeebles, daggsteven, Justinezarate, 
Heather J., Sam Spead, Dee Ernst, garrymorales, Sean Lopez, mathewjones53, NadineMay, Paddygirl, 
sherwayne18, ana0101, HansCummings, tom st. laurent, Jack Dash, MacMill and Innerspace.*_

On this day:
1565 -- The Siege of Malta begins, in which Ottoman forces attempt and fail to conquer Malta.
1804 -- Napoleon Bonaparte is proclaimed Emperor of the French by the French Senate.
1910 -- The Earth passes through the tail of Comet Halley.
1933 -- New Deal: President Franklin D. Roosevelt signs an act creating the Tennessee Valley Authority.
1958 -- An F-104 Starfighter sets a world speed record of 1,404.19 mph (2,259.82 km/h).









Also born today:
1048 -- Omar Khayyam, 1822 -- Mathew Brady, 1868 -- Tsar Nicholas II, 1892 -- Ezio Pinza, 1897 -- Frank Capra, 1912 -- Perry Como, 1919 -- Dame Margot Fonteyn, 1922 -- Bill Macy, 1922 -- Kai Winding, 1937 -- Brooks Robinson, 1946 -- Reggie Jackson, 1952 -- George Strait and 1970 -- Tina Fey.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday May 19 is the 139th day of the year. There are 226 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special birthday wishes to Forster.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Mom of 4, Ribbit50, Forster, sarahft57, laurasmith467, melriley25, Susanne, Jonsonn, esenef74, coyvalencia, eliasholmes, Tom_HC99, paleciaki, Will Hadcroft, Nissim-Payoneer, Many Waters and Saphro.*_

On this day:
1536 -- Anne Boleyn, the second wife of Henry VIII of England, is beheaded for adultery, treason, and incest.
1649 -- An Act of Parliament declaring England a Commonwealth is passed by the Long Parliament. England would be a republic for the next eleven years.
1802 -- Napoleon Bonaparte founds the Legion of Honour.








1897 -- Oscar Wilde is released from Reading Gaol Prison.

Also born today:
1795 -- Johns Hopkins, 1890 -- Ho Chi Minh, 1925 -- Malcolm X, 1928 -- Colin Chapman, 1935 -- David Hartman, 1939 -- Nancy Kwan, 1945 -- Pete Townshend, 1946 -- Andre the Giant and 1976 -- Kevin Garnett.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday May 20 is the 140th day of the year. There are 225 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
mlgeiger, zztopp, mel5051, thomjones33, shelia.davis62, virginiagonzales27, boone_minnie,
nadia.smith22, heike.joyner, blanch.welch, reynolds.samantha32, priscilla_oakes, melissa.joyce68, 
chambers.mary79, laneRbarrera9, skhaldir75, anothertribe, misspink, Goerge7, GiaGraine, parKb5, 
alewis14151, jarrettbray, KathyGleason, JackDAlbrecht, RSHunter88, Ben Nitschke, Gaia Revane 
and Rene from Holland.

On this day:
1609 -- Shakespeare's sonnets are first published in London, perhaps illicitly, by the publisher Thomas Thorpe.
1862 -- U.S. President Abraham Lincoln signs the Homestead Act into law.
1873 -- Levi Strauss and Jacob Davis receive a U.S. patent for blue jeans with copper rivets.








1916 -- The Saturday Evening Post publishes its first cover with a Norman Rockwell painting (Boy with Baby Carriage).
1927 -- At 07:52 Charles Lindbergh takes off from Roosevelt Field in Long Island, New York, on the world's first solo non-stop flight across the Atlantic Ocean. He touched down at Le Bourget Field in Paris at 22:22 the next day.
1932 -- Amelia Earhart takes off from Newfoundland to begin the world's first solo nonstop flight across the Atlantic Ocean by a female pilot, landing in Ireland the next day.

Also born today:
1768 -- Dolley Madison, 1799 -- Honore de Balzac, 1818 -- William Fargo, 1915 -- Moshe Dayan, 1919 -- George Gobel, 1944 -- Joe Cocker, 1946 -- Cher, 1958 -- Ron Reagan, 1959 -- Bronson Pinchot and 1984 -- Patrick Ewing, Jr..


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday May 21 is the 141st day of the year. There are 224 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special birthday wishes to Ricky Sides.

Happy Birthday to:
_*BrockToon, KindTrish, Ricky Sides, brzab, janicegray, Lavern, 
BlaCky01, Bella Marie, cortney, dawn5four, svoeller, Charentaise, Marian Coman, 
Cyrus Keith, msfowle, TMichelle, kevin1954, sensawunda, DJGelner and NathanD.*_

On this day:
878 -- Syracuse, Italy, is captured by the Muslim sultan of Sicily.
1863 -- Organization of the Seventh-day Adventist Church in Battle Creek, Michigan.
1881 -- The American Red Cross is established by Clara Barton in Washington, D.C..








1927 -- Charles Lindbergh touches down at Le Bourget Field in Paris, completing the world's first solo nonstop flight across the Atlantic Ocean.

Also born today:
1898 -- Armand Hammer, 1901 -- Sam Jaffe, 1916 -- Harold Robbins, 1917 -- Raymond Burr, 1918 -- Dennis Day, 1923 -- Ara Parseghian, 1951 -- Al Franken, 1952 -- Mr. T, 1957 -- Judge Reinhold and 1967 -- Lisa Edelstein.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday May 22 is the 142nd day of the year. There are 223 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special birthday wishes to jmiked and Daniel Arenson.

Happy Birthday to:
_jmiked, KathyluvsKindle, Adele, J.T. Cummins, desilu, Daniel Arenson, Fixer, Sturgeon3736, 
Treilly1945, pecan3.14, KittyKat, kaotickitten, Jennybeanses, GertieCranker, drop8low, vanstry, erikhanberg, 
Mike Tino, bundyholly, nightdreamer, BTaudelMaddox, NikkiBoo522, Shawn Hilton and DuaneVore._

On this day:
334 BC -- The Macedonian army of Alexander the Great defeats Darius III of Persia in the Battle of the Granicus.
853 -- A Byzantine fleet sacks and destroys undefended Damietta in Egypt
1455 -- Wars of the Roses: at the First Battle of St Albans, Richard, Duke of York, defeats and captures King Henry VI of England.
1807 -- A grand jury indicts former Vice President of the United States Aaron Burr on a charge of treason.
1826 -- HMS Beagle departs on its first voyage.
1906 -- The Wright brothers are granted U.S. patent number 821,393 for their "Flying-Machine".








1964 -- U.S. President Lyndon B. Johnson announces the goals of his Great Society social reforms to bring an "end to poverty and racial injustice" in America.
1992 -- After 30 years, 66-year-old Johnny Carson hosts The Tonight Show for the last time.

Also born today:
1813 -- Richard Wagner, 1844 -- Mary Cassatt, 1859 -- Sir Arthur Conan Doyle, 1907 -- Sir Laurence Olivier, 1914 -- Vance Packard, 1928 -- T. Boone Pickens, Jr., 1934 -- Peter Nero, 1939 -- Paul Winfield, 1970 -- Naomi Campbell and 1982 -- Apolo Anton Ohno.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday May 24 is the 144th day of the year. There are 221 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*ronz567, Zack Hamric, Cyane, nikatorrano, nancy18, Ailyn91, Frolayn91, C.G.Ayling, tiaratum and Lady Runa.*_

1218 -- The Fifth Crusade leaves Acre for Egypt.
1621 -- The Protestant Union is formally dissolved.
1830 -- Mary Had a Little Lamb by Sarah Josepha Hale is published.
1844 -- Samuel Morse sends the message "What hath God wrought" (a biblical quotation, Numbers 23:23) from the Old Supreme Court Chamber in the United States Capitol to his assistant, Alfred Vail, in Baltimore, Maryland to inaugurate the first telegraph line.
1940 -- Igor Sikorsky performs the first successful single-rotor helicopter flight.








1976 -- The London to Washington, D.C. Concorde service begins.
1994 -- Four men convicted of bombing the World Trade Center in New York in 1993 are each sentenced to 240 years in prison.

Also born today:
1743 -- Jean-Paul Marat, 1819 -- Queen Victoria, 1909 -- Wilbur Mills, 1925 -- Mai Zetterling, 1938 -- Tommy Chong, 1941 -- Bob Dylan, 1944 -- Patti LaBelle, 1945 -- Priscilla Presley and 1986 -- Mark Ballas.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday May 25 is the 145th day of the year. There are 220 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Mollyb52, *Flower*, Norman German, kevinmcgee9, eli474wes, mariebaile092, anjelagill, 
Amildz, jeffh457, karlfitch, puppy00, R.E. (Renee) Chambliss, ellebanna, jeglin, Tome54, coreymdz, harryc,
loladark, Gabriel Beyers, ajmonkeygirl99, Margaret J. McMaster, AmandaKathy, tomygreay and rania.*_

On this day:
240 BC -- First recorded perihelion passage of Halley's Comet.
1878 -- Gilbert and Sullivan's comic opera H.M.S. Pinafore opens at the Opera Comique in London.
1925 -- Scopes Trial: John T. Scopes is indicted for teaching Charles Darwin's theory of evolution.
1986 -- Hands Across America takes place.









Also born today:
1803 -- Ralph Waldo Emerson, 1878 -- Bill "Bojangles" Robinson, 1889 -- Igor Sikorsky, 1897 -- Gene Tunney, 1921 -- Hal David, 1929 -- Beverly Sills, 1939 -- Dixie Carter, 1939 -- Ian McKellen, 1943 -- Leslie Uggams, 1944 -- Frank Oz, 1947 -- Karen Valentine and 1969 -- Stacy London.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday May 26 is the 146th day of the year. There are 219 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*ladyvolz, drenfrow, snitchandy, summersgeorgia, cyrilcash, Jannfanke, elletandel, Ryan S Fortney, Theresaragan, Rich Walls and churlishfellow.*_

On this day:
1857 -- Dred Scott is emancipated by the Blow family, his original owners.
1868 -- The impeachment trial of U.S. President Andrew Johnson ends with Johnson being found not guilty by one vote.
1896 -- Charles Dow publishes the first edition of the Dow Jones Industrial Average.
1897 -- Dracula, a novel by Irish author Bram Stoker is published.
1986 -- The European Community adopts the European flag.









Also born today:
1886 -- Al Jolson, 1907 -- John Wayne, 1912 -- Jay Silverheels, 1920 -- Peggy Lee, 1923 -- James Arness, 1926 -- Miles Davis, 1928 -- Jack Kevorkian, 1948 -- Stevie Nicks, 1949 -- Hank Williams Jr., 1951 -- Sally Ride and 1966 -- Helena Bonham Carter.

A fun graphic from intinst:
Let the good times roll!


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday May 27 is the 147th day of the year. There are 218 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_tarabenet, Joan Flett, Marine Mom, celiaisawesome, Jessi, Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read, 
billygolden, gr8nielsen, andyghein, NYBravesfan, GM Barlean, Rosalie, Paul Dale, Joseph Ratliff, 
AnthonyMiclat, ebookeditor, michellefegatofi, missthingsplace and Wanted Hero._

On this day:
1703 -- Tsar Peter the Great founds the city of Saint Petersburg.
1860 -- Giuseppe Garibaldi begins his attack on Palermo, Sicily, as part of the Italian Unification.
1907 -- Bubonic plague breaks out in San Francisco, California.
1927 -- The Ford Motor Company ceases manufacture of the Ford Model T and begins to retool plants to make the Ford Model A.








1937 -- In California, the Golden Gate Bridge opens to pedestrian traffic, creating a vital link between San Francisco and Marin County, California.








1967 -- The U.S. Navy aircraft carrier USS John F. Kennedy is launched by Jacqueline Kennedy and her daughter Caroline.
1986 -- Dragon Quest, the game credited as setting the template for role-playing video games, is released in Japan.

Also born today:
1794 -- Cornelius Vanderbilt, 1819 -- Julia Ward Howe, 1837 -- Wild Bill Hickok, 1894 -- Dashiell Hammett, 1911 -- Hubert H. Humphrey, 1911 -- Vincent Price, 1912 -- John Cheever, 1912 -- Sam Snead, 1915 -- Herman Wouk, 1923 -- Henry Kissinger, 1934 -- Harlan Ellison, 1936 -- Louis Gossett Jr.,


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday May 28 is the 148th day of the year. There are 217 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special birthday wishes to rho.

Happy Birthday to:
*Teach142, rho, Harmakhet, ibda1girl, Daniel Santar, Nicolas, petern09e, kolity17, 
Sheriff John Stone, Cindi_LeeJm, liz391 (1932), Richardbricky, ffvp, ckilaru, 
[email protected], ebook.addiction and mattwritenow.*

On this day:
1533 -- The Archbishop of Canterbury Thomas Cranmer declares the marriage of King Henry VIII of England to Anne Boleyn valid.
1892 -- In San Francisco, California, John Muir organizes the Sierra Club.








1952 -- The women of Greece are given the right to vote.
1999 -- In Milan, Italy, after 22 years of restoration work, Leonardo da Vinci's masterpiece The Last Supper is put back on display.

Also born today:
1908 -- Ian Fleming, 1910 -- T-Bone Walker, 1931 -- Carroll Baker, 1934 -- Dionne quintuplets, 1938 -- Jerry West, 1944 -- Rudy Giuliani, 1944 -- Gladys Knight, 1945 -- John Fogerty and 1977 -- Elisabeth Hasselbeck.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday May 29 is the 149th day of the year. There are 216 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
jonescandy166, madz, Vince Neil, Dani Kay, JonathanDAllen, SteveKarmazenuk, J.S.Davis, FabulaScribe, Flash Rex, Amia Lacey, Martin Perry, David Couzins and Steamdave.

On this day:
1790 -- Rhode Island becomes the last of the original United States' colonies to ratify the Constitution and is admitted as the 13th U.S. state.
1848 -- Wisconsin is admitted as the 30th U.S. state.
1864 -- Emperor Maximilian I of Mexico arrives in Mexico for the first time.
1913 -- Igor Stravinsky's ballet score The Rite of Spring receives its premiere performance in Paris, provoking a riot.
1942 -- Bing Crosby, the Ken Darby Singers and the John Scott Trotter Orchestra record Irving Berlin's "White Christmas", the best-selling Christmas single in history.









Also born today:
1736 -- Patrick Henry, 1874 -- G. K. Chesterton, 1893 -- Max Brand, 1903 -- Bob Hope, 1917 -- John F. Kennedy, 1939 -- Al Unser, Sr., 1956 -- LaToya Jackson, 1958 -- Annette Bening, 1961 -- Melissa Etheridge and 1975 -- Melanie Brown.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday May 30 is the 150th day of the year. There are 215 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
Mikuto, farmwife99, kworth11, Edwin N. Skinner, gibbsfrederick, swilldan, L. Bowens, xielou, oxymoron, John Ruskin, josshflamsshe1982, dingba123, triciatypes, Rusty Bigfoot, LovesToRead and PaulaLynnJohnson. 
On this day:
1381 - Beginning of the Peasants' Revolt in England.
1431 - Hundred Years' War: in Rouen, France, the 19-year-old Joan of Arc is burned at the stake by an English-dominated tribunal. 
1536 - King Henry VIII of England marries Jane Seymour, a lady-in-waiting to his first two wives.
1539 - In Florida, Hernando de Soto lands at Tampa Bay with 600 soldiers with the goal of finding gold.
1922 - The Lincoln Memorial is dedicated in Washington, D.C..








1966 - Launch of Surveyor 1 the first US spacecraft to land on an extraterrestrial body.

Also born today:
1846 - Peter Carl Fabergé, 1896 - Howard Hawks, 1908 - Mel Blanc, 1909 - Benny Goodman, 1918 - Bob Evans, 1927 - Clint Walker, 1939 - Michael J. Pollard, 1943 - Gale Sayers and 1964 - Wynonna Judd.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday May 31 is the 151st day of the year. There are 214 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special wishes to Betsy the Quilter.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Betsy the Quilter, Kirstin, Archer531, Jonahirt, garwil5, EchelonPress, BMathison, hunjik, jendamalem, 
John87, Arthur Mackeown, ElizabethJasper, GWakeling, Lancer79, AlexLaybourne, Kristopia and Baking CLUB !!.*_

On this day:
1279 BC -- Rameses II (The Great) (19th dynasty) becomes pharaoh of Ancient Egypt.
1678 -- The Godiva procession through Coventry begins.








1889 -- Johnstown Flood: Over 2,200 people die after a dam break sends a 60-foot (18-meter) wall of water over the town of Johnstown, Pennsylvania.
1927 -- The last Ford Model T rolls off the assembly line after a production run of 15,007,003 vehicles.
1977 -- The Trans-Alaska Pipeline System completed.
2005 -- Vanity Fair reveals that Mark Felt was Deep Throat.

Also born today:
1162 -- Genghis Khan, 1819 -- Walt Whitman, 1857 -- Pope Pius XI, 1898 -- Dr. Norman Vincent Peale, 1908 -- Don Ameche, 1930 -- Clint Eastwood, 1934 -- Jim Hutton, 1943 -- Sharon Gless, 1943 -- Joe Namath, 1949 -- Tom Berenger, 1961 -- Lea Thompson and 1965 -- Brooke Shields.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday June 1 is the 152nd day of the year. There are 213 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*David J. Guyton, SharaMartin, Joerg_Mosthaf, samara1, JoeMitchell, lks, ana01, fira19, 
Hunkies123, markalexander, LeeleeSchubert, Sean Thomas Fisher, hailey98, wrighton, Vegasgyrl007, 
Alwyne Ashweth, jtw78, Laurie AEA, StephSweeney, Filipa Silva, Author, isabellajones, Alby J 
and Gary Anderson.*_

On this day:
1495 -- Friar John Cor records the first known batch of scotch whisky.
1533 -- Anne Boleyn is crowned Queen of England.
1792 -- Kentucky is admitted as the 15th state of the United States.
1796 -- Tennessee is admitted as the 16th state of the United States.
1813 -- James Lawrence, the mortally-wounded commander of the USS Chesapeake, gives his final order: "Don't give up the ship!"








1890 -- The United States Census Bureau begins using Herman Hollerith's tabulating machine to count census returns.
1974 -- The Heimlich maneuver for rescuing choking victims is published in the journal Emergency Medicine.

Also born today:
1921 -- Nelson Riddle, 1926 -- Andy Griffith, 1926 -- Marilyn Monroe, 1934 -- Pat Boone, 1937 -- Morgan Freeman, 1937 -- Colleen McCullough, 1947 -- Ronnie Wood, 1973 -- Heidi Klum and 1974 -- Alanis Morissette.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday June 2 is the 153rd day of the year. There are 212 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special birthday wishes to NapCat.

Happy Birthday to:
_*peepa43, Anne Lebrecht, apollomichelle, Michelle Sterling, ronhms69, 
uvdi88, cdstedman, Bonbonlover, NapCat, DaisyCampbell, Niko Silvester, 
smichellez, SterM3, Matthew Bennett, rainvilleadam and TyronTuazon.*_

On this day:
455 -- Sack of Rome: Vandals enter Rome, and plunder the city for two weeks
1098 -- First Crusade: The first Siege of Antioch ends as Crusader forces take the city.
1835 -- P. T. Barnum and his circus start their first tour of the United States.








1855 -- The Portland Rum Riot occurs in Portland, Maine.
1953 -- The coronation of Queen Elizabeth II, who is crowned Queen of the United Kingdom, Canada, Australia, New Zealand and Her Other Realms and Territories & Head of the Commonwealth, the first major international event to be televised.

Also born today:
1731 -- Martha Washington, 1740 -- Marquis de Sade, 1840 -- Thomas Hardy, 1904 -- Johnny Weissmuller, 1937 -- Sally Kellerman, 1941 -- Stacy Keach, 1944 -- Marvin Hamlisch, 1948 -- Jerry Mathers, 1955 -- Dana Carvey, 1960 -- Kyle Petty, 1972 -- Wayne Brady and 1989 -- Freddy Adu.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday June 3 is the 154th day of the year. There are 211 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*love2read, lb505, staticgirl50, texashosting, DaveCullen, Herzwords, harriet123, 
Alexis-Shore, gr3gsum, Lewisjj, Lindzz, pjDominicis, scottyman, Alexroddie, jmp2y, 
JamieCampbell, Bre_Faucheux and NexSaturday.*_

On this day:
1539 -- Hernando de Soto claims Florida for Spain.
1839 -- In Humen, China, Lin Tse-hsü destroys 1.2 million kg of opium confiscated from British merchants, providing Britain with a casus belli to open hostilities, resulting in the First Opium War.
1888 -- The poem "Casey at the Bat", by Ernest Lawrence Thayer, is published in the San Francisco Examiner.








1937 -- The Duke of Windsor marries Wallis Simpson.

Also born today:
1808 -- Jefferson Davis, 1864 -- Ransom E. Olds, 1878 -- Barney Oldfield, 1906 -- Josephine Baker, 1917 -- Leo Gorcey, 1924 -- Colleen Dewhurst, 1925 -- Tony Curtis, 1926 -- Allen Ginsberg, 1930 -- Marion Zimmer Bradley, 1942 -- Curtis Mayfield, 1945 -- Hale Irwin and 1967 -- Anderson Cooper


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday June 4 is the 155th day of the year. There are 210 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*MicahBleecher, Graham Storrs, adegan, alustha24, ShaneSmith01, Nichole Chase, 
Simone Rael, katecornwell, Austin_Briggs, Pauline Nolet, sheilaladd, Brenda Grate, 
jaywatkins, storysnob and jkaytorres.*_

On this day:
1615 -- Siege of Osaka: Forces under the shogun Tokugawa Ieyasu take Osaka Castle in Japan. 
1792 -- Captain George Vancouver claims Puget Sound for the Kingdom of Great Britain.
1912 -- Massachusetts becomes the first state of the United States to set a minimum wage.
1989 -- The Tiananmen Square protests are violently ended in Beijing by the People's Liberation Army.









Also born today:
1907 -- Rosalind Russell, 1924 -- Dennis Weaver, 1928 -- Ruth Westheimer, 1936 -- Bruce Dern, 1944 -- Michelle Phillips, 1971 -- Noah Wyle and 1975 -- Angelina Jolie.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday June 5 is the 156th day of the year. There are 209 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Crystal, Manifield, alexwalker10win, james91, MissERG, CharlaBrady, KennQ, 
PilatesCross, MST, Robert Bidinotto, CRParks, MelissaMayberry, Sarah Renee, 
Menon, weavingthoughts and Elysabeth42.*_

On this day:
70 -- Titus and his Roman legions breach the middle wall of Jerusalem in the Siege of Jerusalem.
1883 -- The first regularly scheduled Orient Express departs Paris.








1956 -- Elvis Presley introduces his new single, "Hound Dog", on The Milton Berle Show, scandalizing the audience with his suggestive hip movements.
1967 -- Six-Day War begins: The Israeli air force launches simultaneous pre-emptive attacks on the air forces of Egypt and Syria.
1976 -- Collapse of the Teton Dam in Idaho, United States.

Also born today:
1718 -- Thomas Chippendale, 1850 -- Pat Garrett, 1878 -- Pancho Villa, 1895 -- William Boyd, 1949 -- Ken Follett, 1951 -- Suze Orman, 1956 -- Kenny G, 1964 -- Rick Riordan and 1971 -- Mark Wahlberg.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday June 6 is the 157th day of the year. There are 208 days remaining until the end of the year

Happy Birthday to:
_*solarkim6720, Perennial Reader, sketza02, aimeegreene12, hiddenpotential8, bdebsib, liza464, jerrytaylor80, humility62, steben1975, trainingacat, drhetal1, rcwarner, killersneakers, brookerkais, IreneMalarkey, lauradferguson, vir, talishasmith, wandatalton, loisshuler, broomlee, Nathalie01, bpenguin, earnestnelson, nhantoan17, nhantoan19, nhantoan21, nhantoan24, Malfoy, pentimo, johnson003, nhantoan26, nhantoan27, nhantoan28, nhantoan29, vics5thor, Smarta, bgpadmin, burnsij, nhantoan34, nhantoan35, nhantoan36, DonaldIAnderson23, nhantoan38, nhantoan37, foysalhaq, stormymountaincandle, amyzeyen9, jmmoham, ali06hasan, nhantoan42, klintkin, jonathanfrank, Robert_913, janssie26, nhantoan43, Brend0n, AnnaHarrison165, hazelcochranc198, HelenC, Peters, kran4141, elizjon12, Nicole04, bbrettggddemartino, rronaldemmckenzie, Harmony, jackspa2011, Peter Watson, shanihassen7, marioparty77, AMirIQbaL22, FaKhRuL541, PaRvEz541, IslampaR641, ulquiorra89, NAeeMsuFi2, LeonaJenny88, MoBiLeDoG541, BaByWoRlD, barbieparty80, Tammy, heaven4kids, Isabelle, Ventural. Dubstep, Actiecodenl, Dubstep02, KAMEEZ01, carolback06, KAMEEZ02, jonnyo, AntonyTonn, gabellc, bibang1, AuthorCharlieg, 3WeirDskinS, PBArcadia, Jonathan C. Gillespie3, craigdressler, Bud Bane and janesanders.*_

On this day:
1752 -- A devastating fire destroys one-third of Moscow, including 18,000 homes.
1844 -- The Young Men's Christian Association (YMCA) is founded in London.
1892 -- Chicago 'L' (commuter rail system) begins operation.








1944 -- World War II: Battle of Normandy begins. D-Day.
1946 -- The National Basketball Association is created, with eleven original teams.
1984 -- Tetris, one of the best-selling video games of all-time, is released.

Also born today:
1755 -- Nathan Hale, 1799 -- Alexander Pushkin, 1867 -- David T. Abercrombie, 1875 -- Thomas Mann, 1939 -- Gary U.S. Bonds, 1952 -- Harvey Fierstein and 1956 -- Björn Borg.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday June 7 is the 158th day of the year. There are 207 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*plumboz, IyaBlack123, dwright123, tizaira24, Sam from TSC, norabrant84, 
jamesajunior, Varangian, C.L.Parkinson, Evelyn88, Active Imagination and gotangst.*_

On this day:
1099 -- The First Crusade: The Siege of Jerusalem begins.
1776 -- Richard Henry Lee presents the "Lee Resolution" to the Continental Congress. The motion is seconded by John Adams and leads to the United States Declaration of Independence.
1899 -- American Temperance crusader Carrie Nation begins her campaign of vandalizing alcohol-serving establishments by destroying the inventory in a saloon in Kiowa, Kansas.








1909 -- Mary Pickford makes her screen debut at the age of 16.

Also born today:
1848 -- Paul Gauguin, 1897 -- George Szell, 1909 -- Jessica Tandy, 1917 -- Dean Martin, 1940 -- Tom Jones, 1946 -- Jenny Jones, 1952 -- Liam Neeson, 1955 -- William Forsythe, 1958 -- Prince, 1981 -- Anna Kournikova and 1988 -- Michael Cera.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday June 8 is the 159th day of the year. There are 206 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*ccs122300, Tracey, rio512, CaroleC, cc84, beatbdre, uareocal, LydiaNetzer, amyleigh, 
Nimbuschick, tim_mc_dougall, dave shiflett, tftisme, RLC and mphicks.*_

On this day:
68 -- The Roman Senate proclaims Galba as emperor.
1191 -- Richard I arrives in Acre (Palestine) thus beginning his crusade.
1783 -- The volcano Laki, in Iceland, begins an eight-month eruption which kills over 9,000 people and starts a seven-year famine.
1789 -- James Madison introduces twelve proposed amendments to the United States Constitution in the House of Representatives; by 1791, ten of them are ratified by the state legislatures and become the Bill of Rights; another is eventually ratified in 1992 to become the 27th Amendment.
1887 -- Herman Hollerith applies for US patent #395,791 for the 'Art of Applying Statistics' -- his punched card calculator.








1948 -- Milton Berle hosts the debut of Texaco Star Theater.
1949 -- George Orwell's Nineteen Eighty-Four is published.

Also born today:
1867 -- Frank Lloyd Wright, 1910 -- John W. Campbell, 1918 -- Robert Preston, 1921 -- LeRoy Neiman, 1925 -- Barbara Bush, 1927 -- Jerry Stiller, 1933 -- Joan Rivers, 1936 -- James Darren, 1940 -- Nancy Sinatra, 1966 -- Julianna Margulies, 1970 -- Gabrielle Giffords and 1978 -- Maria Menounos.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday June 9 is the 160th day of the year. There are 205 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*jah, JBealsFan, edwardgtalbot, schuttziejr, Darcia, terrycallister, GerryMann, 
MrBackpack, crazylawnmowerguy, Walter01, collinschroeder, SamuelEDavis, 
Terrell, NicWilson, Peter_von_Harten, RickyL, Yasmina Kohl, SarahSalari, 
Thomas Pluck, That Weird Guy.... and sabrinaedwards_words.*_

On this day:
1534 -- Jacques Cartier is the first European to discover the Saint Lawrence River.
1732 -- James Oglethorpe is granted a royal charter for the colony of the future U.S. state of Georgia.
1885 -- A peace treaty is signed to end the Sino-French War, with China eventually giving up Tonkin and Annam - most of present-day Vietnam - to France.
1934 -- Donald Duck makes his debut in The Wise Little Hen.








1967 -- Six-Day War: Israel captures the Golan Heights from Syria
1973 -- Secretariat wins the Triple Crown.

Also born today:
1891 -- Cole Porter, 1900 -- Fred Waring, 1915 -- Les Paul, 1916 -- Robert McNamara, 1934 -- Jackie Wilson, 1961 -- Michael J. Fox, 1961 -- Aaron Sorkin, 1963 -- Johnny Depp and 1981 -- Natalie Portman.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday June 10 is the 161st day of the year. There are 204 days remaining until the end of the year

Happy Birthday to:
_*DD, Solarraven, MichelleR, Frank_Tuttle, mario66, Lilia Green, Lilia-Green, 
nightflyer, Lavim, Ulrich, PixieEnchanted, willowpolson, Chloe14, Krista D. Ball, 
thadjohnson, RazzleDazzle, gRaciaj0n, Bilinda Ni Siodacain, AndrewJames, 
obxgal, Thundermatts and James McGovern.*_

On this day:
1190 -- Third Crusade: Frederick I Barbarossa drowns in the river Saleph while leading an army to Jerusalem. 
1692 -- Salem witch trials: Bridget Bishop is hanged at Gallows Hill near Salem, Massachusetts, for "certaine Detestable Arts called Witchcraft & Sorceries".
1829 -- The first Boat Race between the University of Oxford and the University of Cambridge takes place.








1854 -- The first class of the United States Naval Academy students graduate.
1947 -- Saab produces its first automobile.








1977 -- Apple ships its first Apple II personal computer.

Also born today:
1637 -- Jacques Marquette, 1889 -- Sessue Hayakawa, 1895 -- Hattie McDaniel, 1915 -- Saul Bellow, 1922 -- Judy Garland, 1933 -- F. Lee Bailey, 1962 -- Gina Gershon, 1965 -- Elizabeth Hurley, 1971 -- Bobby Jindal, 1982 -- Tara Lipinski, 1982 -- Leelee Sobieski and 1992 -- Kate Upton.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday June 11 is the 162nd day of the year. There are 203 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*The Atomic Bookworm, benson85, 2Jerryclifford, KeRaSh, compmen2010, 
simon fenn, Rianne_Seth, denisgarza, mitchellpachec, jamiegale, malger, 
Endi Webb and locoduc.*_

On this day:
1184 BC -- Trojan War: Troy is sacked and burned, according to calculations by Eratosthenes.
1509 -- Henry VIII of England marries Catherine of Aragon.
1776 -- The Continental Congress appoints Thomas Jefferson, John Adams, Benjamin Franklin, Roger Sherman, and Robert R. Livingston to the Committee of Five to draft a declaration of independence.
1919 -- Sir Barton wins the Belmont Stakes, becoming the first horse to win the Triple Crown.
1962 -- Frank Morris, John Anglin and Clarence Anglin allegedly become the only prisoners to escape from the prison on Alcatraz Island.








1998 -- Compaq Computer pays $9 billion for Digital Equipment Corporation in the largest high-tech acquisition.

Also born today:
1776 -- John Constable, 1910 -- Jacques-Yves Cousteau, 1913 -- Vince Lombardi, 1919 -- Richard Todd, 1930 -- Charles B. Rangel, 1933 -- Gene Wilder, 1939 -- Sir Jackie Stewart, 1956 -- Joe Montana, 1959 -- Hugh Laurie, 1978 -- Joshua Jackson and 1986 -- Shia LaBeouf.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday June 12 is the 163rd day of the year. There are 202 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Laylor, Spiritwind 1, Vicky Gallas, Chris W, Jacksimpson22, derekprior, 
HankP, fredhys10, carsoncheel, keithconde, xunght, SimWeltch, 
VujaDe, Joseph Robert Lewis, kristine24, David N. Alderman, Kaye Horn, 
Feliza81, alonshalev, merryshannon, michaelallen, Mandykins, spider2387, 
jmhallock and rhudkins .*_

On this day:
1429 -- Hundred Years' War: Joan of Arc leads the French army in their capture of the city and the English commander, William de la Pole, 1st Duke of Suffolk in the second day of the Battle of Jargeau.
1864 -- Battle of Cold Harbor -- Ulysses S. Grant gives the Confederate forces under Robert E. Lee a victory when he pulls his Union troops from their positions at Cold Harbor, Virginia and moves south.
1939 -- The Baseball Hall of Fame opens in Cooperstown, New York.








1997 -- Queen Elizabeth II reopens the Globe Theatre in London.

Also born today:
1897 -- Anthony Eden, 1924 -- George H. W. Bush, 1928 -- Vic Damone, 1929 -- Anne Frank, 1930 -- Jim Nabors and 1957 -- Timothy Busfield.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday June 13 is the 164th day of the year. There are 201 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*russr19, tippymn, MB, michaeljasper, bysegreen5, kathy25, Androwell, ed_marrow, gavinsnow, diane36, Michael87, writermjm, Dennis E. Yates, sheldonchs, GMSkarka, badaniels, angelagonyea and LittleCinnamon.*_

On this day:
313 -- The Edict of Milan, signed by Constantine the Great and co-emperor Valerius Licinius granting religious freedom throughout the Roman Empire, is posted in Nicomedia.
1645 -- Miyamoto Musashi passes away in Reigando, the cave in which he wrote the Book of Five Rings.
1898 -- Yukon Territory is formed, with Dawson chosen as its capital.








1970 -- "The Long and Winding Road" becomes the Beatles' last US Number 1 song.

Also born today:
1584 -- Miyamoto Musashi, 1865 -- William Butler Yeats, 1892 -- Basil Rathbone, 1903 -- Red Grange, 1926 -- Paul Lynde, 1953 -- Tim Allen, 1962 -- Ally Sheedy, 1974 -- Steve-O, 1981 -- Chris Evans, 1986 -- Ashley Olsen and 1986 -- Mary-Kate Olsen.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday June 14 is the 165th day of the year. There are 200 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Ty Johnston, kevinbest4all, nadiatrenidad, MrPLD, Cuthbert, antares, StefanBourque, brianbigel, kjackson, Micah Ackerman and JayLee.*_
On this day:
1648 -- Margaret Jones is hanged in Boston for witchcraft in the first such execution for the Massachusetts colony.
1777 -- The Stars and Stripes is adopted by Congress as the Flag of the United States.
1822 -- Charles Babbage proposes a difference engine in a paper to the Royal Astronomical Society entitled "Note on the application of machinery to the computation of astronomical and mathematical tables".








1900 -- Hawaii becomes a United States territory.
1947 -- Roswell UFO incident A supposed UFO crash lands in Roswell, New Mexico
1951 -- UNIVAC I is dedicated by the U.S. Census Bureau.

Also born today:
1811 -- Harriet Beecher Stowe, 1864 -- Alois Alzheimer, 1909 -- Burl Ives, 1919 -- Gene Barry, 1925 -- Pierre Salinger, 1931 -- Junior Walker, 1939 -- Steny Hoyer, 1946 -- Donald Trump, 1949 -- Harry Turtledove, 1961 -- Boy George and 1969 -- Steffi Graf.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

geoffthomas said:


> Monday May 12 is the 132nd day of the year. There are 233 days remaining until the end of the year.
> 
> Special Happy Birthday to Dawn McCullough White.
> 
> Thank you Geoff!!
> 
> Wow, they changed this place since I've been gone.
> Dawn


----------



## geoffthomas

Dawn McCullough White said:


> geoffthomas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Monday May 12 is the 132nd day of the year. There are 233 days remaining until the end of the year.
> 
> Special Happy Birthday to Dawn McCullough White.
> 
> Thank you Geoff!!
> 
> Wow, they changed this place since I've been gone.
> Dawn
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but mostly for the best.
Click to expand...


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, June 15 is the 166th day of the year. There are 199 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday greetings to balaspa - a resident author here.

Happy Birthday to:
_*ErnestS, coyote and Malcolm, balaspa, carmenleez, calingwood1, ranchoranchodas, Rye-n, davidboon85, RVS78, JD McLaughlin, bpassmore615, RedDust and SFWriterNorm.*_

On this day:
1215 -- King John of England puts his seal to the Magna Carta.
1667 -- The first human blood transfusion is administered by Dr. Jean-Baptiste Denys.
1752 -- Benjamin Franklin proves that lightning is electricity.
1836 -- Arkansas is admitted as the 25th U.S. state.
1911 -- Tabulating Computing Recording Corporation (IBM) is incorporated.
1934 -- The U.S. Great Smoky Mountains National Park is founded.









Also born today:
1914 -- Saul Steinberg, 1917 -- Lash La Rue, 1921 -- Erroll Garner, 1932 -- Mario Cuomo, 1941 -- Harry Nilsson, 1949 -- Jim Varney, 1954 -- James Belushi, 1958 -- Wade Boggs, 1963 -- Helen Hunt, 1964 -- Courteney Cox and 1973 -- Neil Patrick Harris.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, June 16 is the 167th day of the year. There are 198 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*cat616, busy91, MagicalWingLT, lexi61689, RebeccaForster, jamesm1655, josephcager, outunderstars, MetalDragon, encinitas, choyung10, clncrptclnng, slowhands, Brett P, Mckenno12, rosedrs8, Stones Quest, KateDanley, TeresaDAmario, busy_91, SOULADREAM, kathtorstensson, Liz Davis, MichelleB675, KingBradleyXIII and Alexander Mori.*_

On this day:
1586 -- Mary, Queen of Scots, recognizes Philip II of Spain as her heir and successor. 
1858 -- Abraham Lincoln delivers his House Divided speech in Springfield, Illinois. 
1903 -- The Ford Motor Company is incorporated. 








1904 -- Irish author James Joyce begins a relationship with Nora Barnacle and subsequently uses the date to set the actions for his novel Ulysses; this date is now traditionally called "Bloomsday". 
1977 -- Oracle Corporation is incorporated in Redwood Shores, California, as Software Development Laboratories (SDL)

Also born today:
1723 -- Adam Smith, 1829 -- Geronimo, 1890 -- Stan Laurel, 1896 -- Murray Leinster, 1917 -- Katherine Graham, 1937 -- Erich Segal, 1938 -- Joyce Carol Oates, 1941 -- Aldrich Ames, 1943 -- Joan Van Ark, 1951 -- Roberto Duran and 1955 -- Laurie Metcalf.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, June 17 is the 168th day of the year. There are 197 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*BasicGreatGuy, ArtGordon, Scwd4, merrydunn and Stormy, Kenyada, mikebennet1, charliehorse43, infinidim, SPaulBryan, frederickbruce, Absolutely*Kate, haddin263, Bernie037, Barry026 lmolaski, Lee Argus, brooksjones, SandyLee, lmolaski, Lee Argus, brooksjones, Maverick, CamilleLandry and BPSullo.  * _

On this day:
1579 -- Sir Francis Drake claims a land he calls Nova Albion (modern California) for England. 
1631 -- Mumtaz Mahal dies during childbirth. Her husband, Mughal emperor Shah Jahan I, will spend more than 20 years building her mausoleum, the Taj Mahal.
1885 -- The Statue of Liberty arrives in New York Harbor.








1987 -- With the death of the last individual, the Dusky Seaside Sparrow becomes extinct.

Also born today:
1239 -- Edward I (Longshanks), 1861 -- Omar Bundy, 1882 -- Igor Stravinsky, 1904 -- Ralph Bellamy, 1914 -- John Hersey, 1923 -- Elroy Hirsch, 1943 -- Newt Gingrich, 1943 -- Barry Manilow, 1945 -- Tommy Franks, 1960 -- Thomas Haden Church, 1963 -- Greg Kinnear, 1965 -- Dan Jansen and 1980 -- Venus Williams.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, June 18 is the 169th day of the year. There are 196 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Mother Beaver, xianfox, vickyjones, Katie48, DragonFrog, victor8896, char34293g, Markoliver123, Cavaguy, olivercole, johaley, dariuslee, jason55, juliobass, stephanysimmons, bluesky*8, Low Kay Hwa, kimscottwrites, Shakspeare1564, JeremyBenson, Aimee Love and Samyann.*_

On this day:
1778 -- American Revolutionary War: British troops abandon Philadelphia, Pennsylvania.
1873 -- Susan B. Anthony is fined $100 for attempting to vote in the 1872 presidential election.
1900 -- Empress Dowager Longyu of China orders all foreigners killed, including foreign diplomats and their families.
1923 -- Checker Taxi puts its first taxi on the streets.








1940 -- "Finest Hour" speech by Winston Churchill.
1983 -- Space Shuttle program: STS-7, Astronaut Sally Ride becomes the first American woman in space.

Also born today:
1854 -- E.W. Scripps, 1886 -- George Mallory, 1910 -- E.G. Marshall, 1915 -- Red Adair, 1917 -- Richard Boone, 1942 -- Roger Ebert, 1942 -- Paul McCartney and 1952 -- Carol Kane.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

geoffthomas said:


> Yeah, but mostly for the best.


It looks much cleaner.
Dawn


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, June 19 is the 170th day of the year. There are 195 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to: 
_*Ryath, BKinkade, tastefullyjune, Bane766, vash202, arleenscott, Yannie09, rhodesk25, briankad38, Len666, Seleya, crm3lla5, KurtU3, JessieNish1, MaRkrOb22, Florrie4, hendi6367, SArthurMartin, Samantha_0619, Rebecca Myers, spooks101 and Kinky In Ink.*_

On this day:
1867 -- Maximilian I of the Mexican Empire is executed by a firing squad in Queretaro, Queretaro.
1910 -- The first Father's Day is celebrated in Spokane, Washington.
1953 -- Julius and Ethel Rosenberg are executed at Sing Sing, in New York.
1978 -- Garfield appears in his first comic strip.









Also born today:
1623 -- Blaise Pascal, 1877 -- Charles Coburn, 1896 -- Wallis Simpson, Duchess of Windsor, 1897 -- Moe Howard, 1902 -- Guy Lombardo, 1903 -- Lou Gehrig, 1915 -- Pat Buttram, 1921 -- Louis Jourdan, 1928 -- Nancy Marchand, 1930 -- Gena Rowlands, 1932 -- Pier Angeli, 1947 -- Salman Rushdie, 1948 -- Phylicia Rashad, 1954 -- Kathleen Turner, 1962 -- Paula Abdul and 1978 -- Zoe Saldana.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, June 20 is the 171st day of the year. There are 194 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to: 
_*WolfePrincess73, OdiousLightMoon, timothygrcl4, djstoddard, HughSinn81, Quake1028, Angelica09, BritanyLauderman5600, AnnWade, ffgonzales20R, oldmanjm04, A.D. Bloom, JerichoW11, paulmarks, Ryne Billings, estone888, K.E. Saxon, ShortySmalls, KaninZ, BooNoon and Ben Chaney.*_

On this day:
1214 -- The University of Oxford receives its charter.
1837 -- Queen Victoria succeeds to the British throne.
1840 -- Samuel Morse receives the patent for the telegraph.
1893 -- Lizzie Borden is acquitted for the murders of her father and stepmother.








1948 -- Toast of the Town, later The Ed Sullivan Show, makes its television debut.
1990 -- Asteroid Eureka is discovered.

Also born today:
1905 -- Lillian Hellman, 1909 -- Errol Flynn, 1911 -- Gail Patrick, 1924 -- Chet Atkins, 1924 -- Audie Murphy, 1931 -- Olympia Dukakis, 1931 -- Martin Landau, # 1945 -- Anne Murray, 1947 -- Candy Clark, 1949 -- Lionel Richie, 1952 -- John Goodman, 1967 -- Nicole Kidman.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, June 21 is the 172nd day of the year. There are 193 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to: 
_*Margarita, AnneBrooke, Jack C, Shayne Parkinson, cargalmn, Mira, Natalie24, beverly24, JustDucky83, Nicholas-A-Rose, Nancy Beck and HollyHood.  * _

On this day:
1307 -- Külüg Khan enthroned as Khagan of the Mongols and Wuzong of the Yuan. 
1788 -- New Hampshire ratifies the Constitution of the United States and is admitted as the 9th state in the United States. 
2006 -- Pluto's newly discovered moons are officially named Nix & Hydra. 









Also born today:
1903 -- Al Hirschfeld, 1905 -- Jean-Paul Sartre, 1912 -- Mary McCarthy, 1921 -- Judy Holliday, 1921 -- Jane Russell, 1925 -- Maureen Stapleton, 1940 -- Mariette Hartley, 1947 -- Meredith Baxter, 1947 -- Michael Gross, 1948 -- Ian McEwan, 1953 -- Benazir Bhutto and 1982 -- Prince William of Wales.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, June 22 is the 173rd day of the year. There are 192 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to: 
_*lexic, Knerkin, manta123, hollis29taylor, brethunte, David Lummis, bojzi, JRMurdock, peggytrentini, pondku789, TimHodkinson, authormichellehughes, insanity!, wearywanderer64 and Kevin Mcleod author.*_

On this day:
168 BC -- Romans under Lucius Aemilius Paullus defeat and capture Macedonian King Perseus ending the Third Macedonian War.
1633 -- The Holy Office in Rome forces Galileo Galilei to recant his view that the Sun, not the Earth, is the center of the Universe.
1907 -- The London Underground's Charing Cross, Euston and Hampstead Railway opens.
1969 -- The Cuyahoga River catches fire, which triggers a crack-down on pollution in the river.
1990 -- Checkpoint Charlie is dismantled in Berlin.








2009 -- Eastman Kodak Company announces that it will discontinue sales of the Kodachrome Color Film, concluding its 74-year run as a photography icon.

Also born today:
1757 -- George Vancouver, 1887 -- Julian Huxley, 1903 -- John Dillinger, 1906 -- Billy Wilder, 1907 -- Mike Todd, 1909 -- Maurice Adler, 1919 -- Gower Champion, 1922 -- Bill Blass, 1936 -- Kris Kristofferson, 1941 -- Ed Bradley, 1943 -- Brit Hume, 1947 -- Pete Maravich, 1949 -- Meryl Streep, 1949 -- Lindsay Wagner, 1953 -- Cyndi Lauper, 1954 -- Freddie Prinze, 1960 -- Tracy Pollan, 1962 -- Clyde Drexler, 1964 -- Dan Brown and 1973 -- Carson Daly, .


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, June 23 is the 174th day of the year. There are 191 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to hsuthard.

Happy Birthday to:
_*hsuthard, 01lyndsay, furniturecovers1, Harrisg44, JMGibbs5, tomlib, henryjo86k, henryjos86k, bobwrtz, leevisp, Q. Kelly, Wayne Wise, PatriciaEimer, histerius, Spiritwink, Hugh Howey, RyanBushell and edmjill.*_
On this day:
79 -- Titus Caesar Vespasianus succeeds his father Vespasianus as tenth Roman Emperor.
1532 -- Henry VIII and Francois I sign a secret treaty against Emperor Charles V.
1611 -- The mutinous crew of Henry Hudson's fourth voyage sets Henry, his son and seven loyal crew members adrift in an open boat in what is now Hudson Bay; they are never heard from again.
1713 -- The French residents of Acadia are given one year to declare allegiance to Britain or leave Nova Scotia, Canada.
1810 -- John Jacob Astor forms the Pacific Fur Company.
1868 -- Christopher Latham Sholes receives a patent for Type-Writer.








1926 -- The College Board administers the first SAT exam.
1969 -- Warren E. Burger is sworn in as chief justice of the United States Supreme Court by retiring chief justice Earl Warren.

Born today:
1894 -- Alfred Kinsey, 1927 -- Bob Fosse, 1929 -- June Carter Cash, 1940 -- Wilma Rudolph, 1943 -- Vint Cerf, 1946 -- Ted Shackelford, 1948 -- Luther Kent, 1948 -- Clarence Thomas and 1957 -- Frances McDormand.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, June 24 is the 175th day of the year. There are 190 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to: 
_*Heather, markjack65, HelloD, nshumate, jasmlance and Dennis Phillips, NoahMullette-Gillman, noyona, vcrwford, noelnichols2, Jacknjilll, P.H. Dillard, anachronologist, GregKuhn, VirginiaV and Eric Mazzoni.*_

On this day:
1314 -- the Battle of Bannockburn concludes with a decisive victory of the Scottish forces led by Robert the Bruce.
1509 -- Henry VIII and Catherine of Aragon are crowned King and Queen of England.
1717 -- The Premier Grand Lodge of England, the first Masonic Grand Lodge in the world, is founded in London, England.
1939 -- Siam is renamed to Thailand by Plaek Pibulsonggram, the country's third prime minister.








1949 -- The first Television Western, Hopalong Cassidy, is aired on NBC starring William Boyd.

Also born today:
1842 -- Ambrose Bierce, 1893 -- Roy O. Disney, 1895 -- Jack Dempsey, 1904 -- Phil Harris, 1931 -- Billy Casper, 1944 -- Jeff Beck, 1947 -- Mick Fleetwood, 1950 -- Mercedes Lackey and 1967 -- Sherry Stringfield.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, June 25 is the 176th day of the year. There are 189 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to: 
_*Duncan's Mom, WBrian, bingleins6o, Beekeeping, Murph30, elizcarter59, dncharles, terrym, KirkusMacGowan, willxavier, AmandaJilling, Amanda Heartley and Francesp.*_

On this day:
524 -- The Franks defeat the Burgundians in the Battle of Vezeronce.
1788 -- Virginia becomes the 10th state to ratify the United States Constitution.
1876 -- Battle of the Little Bighorn and the death of Lieutenant Colonel George Armstrong Custer.








1950 -- The Korean War begins with the invasion of South Korea by North Korea.
1981 -- Microsoft is restructured to become an incorporated business in its home state of Washington.

Also born today:
1903 -- George Orwell, 1925 -- June Lockhart, 1945 -- Carly Simon, 1947 -- Jimmie Walker, 1954 -- Sonia Sotomayor, 1961 -- Ricky Gervais and 1963 -- George Michael.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, June 26 is the 177th day of the year. There are 188 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to: 
_*debbiego45, Cindy-Lee, micha3lsha, Bobbi, StarGazer, timhallinan, simclif.cardenas, RCcoleinger, Diane Darcy, bcgrown, Gana, rejrej1 and Susan Holmes.*_

On this day:
1284 -- the legendary Pied Piper leads 130 children out of Hamelin, Germany
1483 -- Richard III is crowned king of England.
1870 -- The Christian holiday of Christmas is declared a federal holiday in the United States.
1927 -- The Cyclone roller coaster opens on Coney Island.








1948 -- Shirley Jackson's short story The Lottery is published in The New Yorker magazine.
1959 -- The Saint Lawrence Seaway opens, opening North America's Great Lakes to ocean-going ships.
1963 -- U.S. President John F. Kennedy gave his "Ich bin ein Berliner" speech.
1974 -- The Universal Product Code is scanned for the first time to sell a package of Wrigley's chewing gum at the Marsh Supermarket in Troy, Ohio

Also born today:
1824 -- Lord Kelvin, 1892 -- Pearl S. Buck, 1901 -- Stuart Symington, 1904 -- Peter Lorre, 1909 -- Colonel Tom Parker, 1911 -- Babe Didrikson Zaharias, 1969 -- Mike Myers, 1970 -- Sean Hayes, 1970 -- Chris O'Donnell, 1974 -- Derek Jeter and 1980 -- Michael Vick,.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, June 27 is the 178th day of the year. There are 187 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to: 
_*LibraryGirl, Newt, amz18, Martharn, Ben Dobson, littledrummerboi, jeffaaronmiller, golfer_exchange and Diel.*_

On this day:
1709 -- Peter the Great defeats Charles XII of Sweden at the Battle of Poltava.
1759 -- General James Wolfe begins the siege of Quebec.
1967 -- The world's first ATM is installed in Enfield, London.








1982 -- Space Shuttle Columbia launched from the Kennedy Space Center on the final research and development flight mission, STS-4.

Also born today:
1880 -- Helen Keller, 1927 -- Bob Keeshan, 1930 -- Ross Perot, 1949 -- Vera Wang, 1951 -- Julia Duffy, 1966 -- J. J. Abrams, 1975 -- Tobey Maguire and 1984 -- Khloe Kardashian.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, June 28 is the 179th day of the year. There are 186 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to Linjeakel.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Happy Birthday to deMoMo, stevenjay, mwbbe, Linjeakel, Syberg01, Braveart, SchalaZeal, georgewlter, Delilah Devlin, smsmarketing, Thomas Kelly, Bill Talcott, J.C. Fiske, angga2654, GEShultz, PBThompson, Zombie Kevin, K.D. Muir, jacklusted, corriegarrett and crashaddict.*_

On this day:
1838 -- The coronation of Victoria of the United Kingdom.








1914 -- Franz Ferdinand, Archduke of Austria and his wife Sophie are assassinated in Sarajevo 
1950 -- Seoul is captured by troops from North Korea.
1967 -- Israel annexes East Jerusalem.

Also born today:
1491 -- King Henry VIII of England, 1577 -- Peter Paul Rubens, 1703 -- John Wesley, 1712 -- Jean-Jacques Rousseau, 1902 -- Richard Rodgers, 1909 -- Eric Ambler, 1926 -- Mel Brooks, 1946 -- Gilda Radner, 1948 -- Kathy Bates, 1960 -- John Elway, 1966 -- John Cusack, 1966 -- Mary Stuart Masterson, 1986 -- Kellie Pickler and 1988 -- Lacey Schwimmer.


----------



## Linjeakel

geoffthomas said:


> Saturday, June 28 is the 179th day of the year. There are 186 days remaining until the end of the year.
> 
> Special Birthday wishes to Linjeakel.


Thanks, Geoff! Wow, those years keep spinning on by so fast .... a sign of getting old I think


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, June 30 is the 181st day of the year. There are 184 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Happy Birthday to MikeD, sramalouf, JamieLynn832002, Ami Braverman, fisherwilliam29, lthrstnsbr693, Broadus, Noramar, stevebooth, ogzy97, Edward-William G. Bradford, jcpilley, L.M.Sherwin, jmahoney13, vmaxnick and RLWallace.*_

On this day:
1520 -- Spanish conquistadors led by Hernan Cortes fight their way out of Tenochtitlan.
1859 -- French acrobat Charles Blondin crosses Niagara Falls on a tightrope.








1906 -- The United States Congress passes the Meat Inspection Act and Pure Food and Drug Act.
1953 -- The first Chevrolet Corvette rolls off the assembly line in Flint, Michigan.








1972 -- The first leap second is added to the UTC time system.
1997 -- The United Kingdom transfers sovereignty over Hong Kong to the People's Republic of China.

Also born today:
1803 -- Thomas Lovell Beddoes, 1917 -- Susan Hayward, 1917 -- Lena Horne, 1934 -- Harry Blackstone Jr., 1984 -- Fantasia Barrino and 1985 -- Michael Phelps.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, July 1 is the 182nd day of the year. There are 183 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*LaRita, Bruinboy, jenusmc, horrorauthor, john_a_karr, carlmiller, jbh13md, Wotruba, lyle22, Feste, wisebeyondyears, Natasha, jim07, Joseph Seegitz, suzie00369, Alicia Dean, cursor system and pansybuff.*_

On this day:
1520 -- La Noche Triste: a joint Mexican Indian force led by the Aztec ruler Cuitlahuac defeat Spanish Conquistadores led by Hernan Cortes.
1863 -- American Civil War: the Battle of Gettysburg begins. 
1874 -- The Sholes and Glidden typewriter, the first commercially successful typewriter, goes on sale.








1908 -- SOS is adopted as the international distress signal.
1931 -- United Airlines begins service (as Boeing Air Transport). 
1957 -- The International Geophysical Year begins. 
1963 -- ZIP Codes are introduced for United States mail. 
1979 -- Sony introduces the Walkman.

Also born today:
1804 -- George Sand, 1902 -- William Wyler, 1906 -- Estee Lauder, 1925 -- Farley Granger, 1931 -- Leslie Caron, 1934 -- Jamie Farr, 1934 -- Jean Marsh, 1941 -- Twyla Tharp, 1941 -- Twyla Tharp, 1945 -- Debbie Harry, 1952 -- Dan Aykroyd, 1961 -- Diana, Princess of Wales, 1961 -- Carl Lewis, 1967 -- Pamela Anderson and 1977 -- Liv Tyler.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, July 2 is the 183rd day of the year . There are 182 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Happy Birthday to NitroStitch, ukie, Varin, kentuckyliz, candygirl, Lunarmoth, fourniern, VincentZandri, LUW, Brian Cowen, RStrong, NicoleIreland02, David Elder, megan van eyck, Rin, darrenriddle, StephenZimmer, amandamcneil, oklizn and dannyboystories.*_

_*Special Happy Day to Leslie (and her DIL Jocelyn)*_

On this Day:
963 -- The imperial army proclaims Nicephorus Phocas Emperor of the Romans on the plains outside Cappadocian Caesarea.
1777 -- Vermont becomes the first American territory to abolish slavery. 
1839 -- Twenty miles off the coast of Cuba, 53 rebelling African slaves led by Joseph Cinque take over the slave ship Amistad. 
1881 -- Charles J. Guiteau shoots and fatally wounds U.S. President James Garfield
1900 -- The first Zeppelin flight takes place on Lake Constance near Friedrichshafen, Germany.








1937 -- Amelia Earhart and navigator Fred Noonan are last heard from over the Pacific Ocean while attempting to make the first equatorial round-the-world flight.
1962 -- The first Wal-Mart store opens for business in Rogers, Arkansas. 
1964 -- U.S. President Lyndon B. Johnson signs the Civil Rights Act of 1964

Also born today:
1492 -- Elizabeth Tudor, 1877 -- Hermann Hesse, 1904 -- Rene Lacoste, 1908 -- Thurgood Marshall, 1925 -- Medgar Evers, 1925 -- Patrice Lumumba, 1927 -- Brock Peters, 1929 -- Imelda Marcos, 1932 -- Dave Thomas, 1937 -- Richard Petty, 1939 -- John H. Sununu, 1942 -- Vicente Fox, 1947 -- Larry David, 1956 -- Jerry Hall, 1970 -- Yancy Butler and 1986 -- Lindsay Lohan.


----------



## Leslie

Thank you, Geoff!

We're in the countdown to Christmas as we have passed the halfway point of the year. LOL.

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, July 3 is the 184th day of the year. There are 181 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*davebaxter, Missionary Mama, BrooklynMorris, ohannamartin, tracy06, GFelIsSa824, Aynoit Ashor, frankeee00, jasonh601, jameston48, kpen, Torpedo4, joeymanley, Dawnchapel, ChrisKohout and Raven Lady.*_

On this day:
1608 -- Quebec City is founded by Samuel de Champlain.








1863 -- U.S. Civil War: The final day of the Battle of Gettysburg culminates with Pickett's Charge.
1884 -- Dow Jones and Company publishes its first stock average.
1890 -- Idaho is admitted as the 43rd U.S. state.
2006 -- Asteroid 2004 XP14 flies within 432,308 kilometres (268,624 mi) of Earth.

Also born today:
1738 -- John Singleton Copley, 1878 -- George M. Cohan, 1883 -- Franz Kafka, 1906 -- George Sanders, 1913 -- Dorothy Kilgallen, 1930 -- Pete Fountain, 1947 -- Dave Barry, 1947 -- Betty Buckley, 1956 -- Montel Williams and 1962 -- Tom Cruise.


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Fourth of July - Independence Day.

Friday, July 4 is the 185th day of the year. There are 180 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Neversleepsawink, cjpatrick, arachel001, thomzdty, howard001, dutcd101, humanoid, annehd85, PriscillaSarwan, alice809, katy32, KrisRivers, moeegal, John M. Dow, Sharon Lea Ford, summerdaniels71, Miss Laura, mjomary, acellis, Spirit Flame, JenniferRenee, JoHarris0n, gtdidea and tuanho444.*_

On this day:
1054 -- A supernova is observed by the Chinese, the Arabs and possibly Amerindians near the star Tauri. For several months it remains bright enough to be seen during the day. Its remnants form the Crab Nebula.
1776 -- American Revolution: the United States Declaration of Independence is adopted by the Second Continental Congress








1817 -- At Rome, New York, United States, construction on the Erie Canal begins.
1862 -- Lewis Carroll tells Alice Liddell a story that would grow into Alice's Adventures in Wonderland and its sequels.
1865 -- Alice's Adventures in Wonderland is published.
1939 -- Lou Gehrig, recently diagnosed with Amyotrophic lateral sclerosis, tells a crowd at Yankee Stadium that he considers himself "The luckiest man on the face of the earth" as he announces his retirement from major league baseball.
1997 -- NASA's Pathfinder space probe lands on the surface of Mars.

Also born today:
1804 -- Nathaniel Hawthorne, 1816 -- Hiram Walker, 1826 -- Stephen Foster, 1872 -- Calvin Coolidge, 1882 -- Louis B. Mayer, 1883 -- Rube Goldberg, 1911 -- Mitch Miller, 1918 -- Ann Landers, 1918 -- Abigail Van Buren, 1924 -- Eva Marie Saint, 1927 -- Gina Lollobrigida and 1927 -- Neil Simon.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, July 5 is the 186th day of the year. There are 179 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*nancygrace, alprojam, minaren, p010ne, Stephen Prata, sh4rgon39, JETaylor, MelodyJane, jamejane090, jroseallister, thomaskcarpenter, ramsony and darkfey.*_

On this day:
1687 -- Isaac Newton publishes Philosophiæ Naturalis Principia Mathematica.
1865 -- The Salvation Army is founded in the East End of London, England.
1937 -- Spam, the luncheon meat, is introduced into the market by the Hormel Foods Corporation.








1946 -- The bikini is re-introduced in Paris, France (it was a Roman invention).

Also born today:
1547 -- Garzia de' Medici, 1801 -- David Farragut, 1810 -- P.T. Barnum, 1853 -- Cecil Rhodes, 1902 -- Henry Cabot Lodge, Jr., 1904 -- Milburn Stone, 1928 -- Warren Oates,1936 -- Shirley Knight, 1950 -- Huey Lewis, 1963 -- Edie Falco and 1996 -- Dolly the Sheep, the first cloned mammal.

And an image from Intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, July 6 is the 187th day of the year. There are 178 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*tedsan, Lcky24, PaulGuy, AlexJouJou, mikkierestle, ericbt, joeybuckner, myaffordablefur, zeharper, Marie S, jennyt82, Kenya D. Williamson, rosa_stafford, Jason Eric Pryor and Riis Marshall.*_

On this day:
1189 -- Richard I "the Lionheart" is crowned King of England. 
1483 -- Richard III is crowned King of England. 
1885 -- Louis Pasteur successfully tests his vaccine against rabies.
1933 -- The first Major League Baseball All-Star Game is played in Chicago's Comiskey Park. 








1957 -- John Lennon meets Paul McCartney at a fete in Woolton.

Also born today:
1747 -- John Paul Jones, 1796 -- Tsar Nicholas I, 1832 -- Maximilian I of Mexico, 1921 -- Nancy Reagan, 1925 -- Merv Griffin, 1925 -- Bill Haley, 1927 -- Janet Leigh, 1927 -- Pat Paulsen, 1931 -- Della Reese, 1937 -- Ned Beatty, 1946 -- George W. Bush, 1946 -- Fred Dryer and 1946 -- Sylvester Stallone.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, July 7 is the 188th day of the year. There are 177 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
Magpie, Randolphlalonde, Alle Meine Entchen, angelicaj, brndms2012, nikkiwrite80, janelle2009, jkmp2012, brthspply1, schmeitheart302, Elizagarn, ashily24pit, custom886, am4zing6al, hostingplan, JBerry_80, billbakus, Cryst85L, Andrea_c555, JWashington81, wdebsib7, sardeen453, Jennysun90, beaujewelry, jewelryvogue, ninjafly7, joetraff, lindanexs751, JarredDoueal1, GrYgR8989, CharlesWWW001, KEVad0012, rita_coleman19, hdevgilf, waynedobson101, SanDiegops, Alektrablue, jeremyaaron, JWashinton81, waremanagement, ackimmeyer, belindashort, stainleycook, JohneyKSampson, Kirby, Geneva, ranisharma, josefred, andyross1, Lynd0n, Mariah2010, Steven Janney, G0dwin, PacificPalisadesRealtor, Stafinflamink45, lisacarol, Crustociolipe, fawn34, mark68wel, ivanross, Nickson21, caley29, floraross, olivialuz, yeahsam51, daniel77, robertmith, Ariel2010 (2004), eedwinmwwatkins, deannguyen, Book Worm, dylandale, andersenshawna61, dmburnett, kylejohn, robertlinda, jaideeproy, almahill, Carlosluz, ericdavis, pauleastma, theresawglenn1, ernajames, Jackley2011 (2004), asterling98n3, powertri08, Brieana976, pkarric4vb, rickmay, arevdia, henrymills, Carrlly971, jjameskddotson, justindinos, lizhow, ryanmills, furniuk276 (2004), kingkong30, rosemorgan, lena0101 and cygnusprime, kathgray62, Rocky Leonard, raamatup, niahflame, Krystal Wade, Francis Bennett, marketbrand, Sam Edge and ozgurksahin too.

On this day:
1456 -- A retrial verdict acquits Joan of Arc of heresy 25 years after her death. 
1863 -- United States begins its first military draft; exemptions cost $300.
1907 -- Florenz Ziegfeld staged his first Follies on the roof of the New York Theater in New York City.
1928 -- Sliced bread is sold for the first time by the Chillicothe Baking Company of Chillicothe, Missouri. It is described as "the greatest forward step in the baking industry since bread was wrapped".








1930 -- Industrialist Henry J. Kaiser begins construction of the Boulder Dam (now known as Hoover Dam).
1990 -- World wide web born when Tim Berners-Lee, a researcher at CERN, developed the HyperText Markup Language, which would later be called HTML.

Also born today:
1860 -- Gustav Mahler, 1887 -- Marc Chagall, 1899 -- George Cukor, 1907 -- Robert A. Heinlein, 1921 -- Ezzard Charles, 1922 -- Pierre Cardin, 1924 -- Mary Ford, 1927 -- Doc Severinsen, 1931 -- David Eddings, 1940 -- Ringo Starr, 1943 -- Joel Siegel, 1949 -- Shelley Duvall, 1959 -- Billy Campbell, 1959 -- Jessica Hahn, 1972 -- Lisa Leslie and 1980 -- Michelle Kwan.

and the image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, July 8 is the 189th day of the year. There are 176 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*blmnewday, ShoeBabeNY, andyadler, Tms45821, Willbur9, MichaelEdits, JL Bryan, PaulStirling82, AlexArmstrong82, Colin T Nelson, bltackett and Lorelei Logsdon.*_

On this day:
1497 -- Vasco da Gama sets sail on the first direct European voyage to India. 
1889 -- The first issue of the Wall Street Journal is published.
1932 -- The Dow Jones Industrial Average reaches its lowest level of the Great Depression, closing at 41.22. 
1947 -- Reports are broadcast that a UFO crash landed in Roswell, New Mexico.









Also born today:
1839 -- John D. Rockefeller, 1907 -- George W. Romney, 1908 -- NeFlson A. Rockefeller, 1914 -- Billy Eckstine, 1918 -- Craig Stevens, 1933 -- Marty Feldman, 1935 -- Steve Lawrence, 1944 -- Jeffrey Tambor, 1949 -- Wolfgang Puck, 1951 -- Anjelica Huston, 1958 -- Kevin Bacon, 1968 -- Billy Crudup, 1970 -- Beck and 1998 -- Jaden Smith.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, July 9 is the 190th day of the year. There are 175 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Happy Birthday to: Crebel and Intinst. Hope you have a great day, guys.

Happy Birthday to:
_*witchirsh, crca56, crebel, intinst, frazzm737, simfisher34, murmcd, jessica09 , Arthur Slade, JayBell and M R Mortimer.*_

On this day:
1540 -- King Henry VIII of England annuls his marriage to his fourth wife, Anne of Cleves. 
1850 -- U.S. President Zachary Taylor dies and Millard Fillmore becomes the 13th President of the United States.
1877 -- The inaugural Wimbledon Championships opens.
1922 -- Johnny Weissmuller swims the 100 meters freestyle in 58.6 seconds breaking the world swimming record and the 'minute barrier'. 
1947 -- The engagement of Britain's Princess Elizabeth to Lt. Philip Mountbatten is announced. 
1962 -- Andy Warhol's Campbell's Soup Cans exhibition opens at the Ferus Gallery in Los Angeles. 









Also born today:
1916 -- Edward Heath, 1927 -- Ed Ames, 1928 -- Vince Edwards, 1929 -- Lee Hazlewood, 1932 -- Donald Rumsfeld, 1938 -- Brian Dennehy, 1942 -- Richard Roundtree, 1945 -- Dean R. Koontz, 1947 -- O.J. Simpson, 1952 -- John Tesh, 1955 -- Jimmy Smits, 1956 -- Tom Hanks, 1957 -- Kelly McGillis, 1964 -- Courtney Love, 1971 -- Marc Andreessen, 1976 -- Fred Savage and 1982 -- Ashly DelGrosso.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## crebel

Thanks, Geoff!  It makes the day more wonderful to get your special birthday greetings.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Happy birthday, Chris!

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday Heather!

Thursday, July 10 is the 191st day of the year. There are 174 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Luvmy5brats, ljloula, cohenspire, Lady Mahogany, kindlekitten, dahoover, booktrvler, linhy, kakdzikri1985, jeffjohns, mallroad247, j3nj0hn, philodice, AnnHaines79 and ksrafique.*_

On this day:
138 -- Emperor Hadrian dies after a heart failure at Baiae; he is buried at Rome in the Tomb of Hadrian beside his late wife, Vibia Sabina.
1212 -- The most severe of several early fires of London burns most of the city to the ground.
1553 -- Lady Jane Grey takes the throne of England.
1859 -- Big Ben rings for the first time.
1890 -- Wyoming is admitted as the 44th U.S. state.
1913 -- Death Valley, California hits 134 °F (~56.7 °C), the highest temperature recorded in the United States.
1962 -- Telstar, the world's first communications satellite, is launched into orbit.









Also born today:
1509 -- John Calvin, 1871 -- Marcel Proust, 1899 -- John Gilbert, 1903 -- John Wyndham, 1917 -- Don Herbert(better known as Mr. Wizard), 1920 -- David Brinkley, 1921 -- Jake LaMotta, 1921 -- Eunice Kennedy Shriver, 1923 -- Earl Hamner Jr., 1926 -- Fred Gwynne, 1931 -- Nick Adams, 1943 -- Arthur Ashe, 1946 -- Sue Lyon, 1947 -- Arlo Guthrie and 1980 -- Jessica Simpson.

and an image from intinst:
Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, July 11 is the 192nd day of the year. There are 173 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*kindlegurl, tachydactyl, buckscountypub, verab123, deniseacree234, gjsx51, DanBrown, 21tiger, pauljeday, maineavalanche, Ola Olsson, eugeneroome and saratogarose.*_

On this day:
1796 -- The United States takes possession of Detroit from Great Britain under terms of the Jay Treaty.
1804 -- Vice President of the United States Aaron Burr mortally wounds former Secretary of the Treasury Alexander Hamilton in a duel.
1859 -- Westminster's Big Ben rang for the first time in London.








1859 -- A Tale of Two Cities by Charles Dickens is published.
1914 -- Babe Ruth makes his debut in Major league baseball.
1922 -- The Hollywood Bowl opens.








1947 -- The Exodus 1947 heads to Palestine from France.
1960 -- To Kill a Mockingbird by Harper Lee is first published.

Also born today:
1274 -- Robert the Bruce, 1767 -- John Quincy Adams, 1892 -- Thomas Mitchell, 1899 -- E. B. White, 1913 -- Cordwainer Smith, 1920 -- Yul Brynner, 1931 -- Tab Hunter, 1949 -- Liona Boyd, 1950 -- Bonnie Pointer, 1956 -- Sela Ward, 1959 -- Richie Sambora and 1963 -- Lisa Rinna.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, July 12 is the 193rd day of the year. There are 172 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Anatomylady, SpearsII, 2cc, amanda_hocking, wellharbor35, p261i9k4, dreimiller, fchin22, alexazarate, reverselife02, bcrtj457, .jime, PegasusOpera, tamara11, maxviral2010, andria143, oliversanders, april182, mary182, Violet Yates, harold1261, haroldmcman, anastacia86, HarryDwight58, HollyannDodd, Henry Hallan, TellestAuthor, ettieg, Brooks, jruschme and AmberSkyeF.*_

On this day:
1543 -- King Henry VIII of England marries his sixth and last wife, Catherine Parr.








1562 -- Fray Diego de Landa, acting Bishop of Yucatan, burns the sacred books of the Maya. 
1862 -- The Medal of Honor is authorized by the United States Congress. 
1962 -- The Rolling Stones perform their first ever concert, at the Marquee Club in London.

Also born today:
1730 -- Josiah Wedgwood, 1817 -- Henry David Thoreau, 1854 -- George Eastman, 1864 -- George Washington Carver, 1886 -- Jean Hersholt, 1895 -- Buckminster Fuller, 1895 -- Oscar Hammerstein II, 1908 -- Milton Berle, 1917 -- Andrew Wyeth, 1925 -- Roger Smith, 1934 -- Van Cliburn, 1937 -- Bill Cosby, 1943 -- Christine McVie, 1948 -- Richard Simmons, 1948 -- Jay Thomas, 1951 -- Cheryl Ladd, 1956 -- Sandi Patty and 1971 -- Kristi Yamaguchi.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, July 13 is the 194th day of the year. There are 171 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Figment, Kinderella, Aravis60, NewZedOrder, depetey, kawfee67, HealthLeads, WordProviders, LaurenHidden, Jim Krieger, FullOfSquares, PaperCPR and emilynemchick.*_

On this day:
1573 -- Eighty Years' War: the Siege of Haarlem ends after seven months.
1793 -- Journalist and French revolutionary Jean-Paul Marat is assassinated in his bathtub by Charlotte Corday, a member of the opposing political faction.
1863 -- New York City draft riots: in New York, New York, opponents of conscription begin three days of rioting which will be later regarded as the worst in United States history.
1923 -- The Hollywood Sign is officially dedicated in the hills above Hollywood, Los Angeles.








1985 -- The Live Aid benefit concert takes place in London and Philadelphia.

Also born today:
100 BC -- Julius Caesar, 1864 -- John Jacob Astor IV, 1913 -- Dave Garroway, 1928 -- Bob Crane, 1935 -- Jack Kemp, 1940 -- Patrick Stewart, 1942 -- Harrison Ford, 1946 -- Cheech Marin, 1948 -- Tony Kornheiser, 1954 -- Louise Mandrell, 1956 -- Michael Spinks and 1957 -- Cameron Crowe.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, July 14 is the 195th day of the year. There are 170 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*thejackylking #884, OhioKat, jackson9071, airmbul, Mike017, leazger, leawells23, Fire01, BookBeast, oldsmokey1940, peterbob, R. H. Watson, spiritualtramp, encinitasmortgage, Grant Stone, morriganaoife, HLWampler, Desmond X. Torres, NicoleY, mjdonovan and David Hight.*_

On this day:
1223 -- Louis VIII becomes King of France upon the death of his father, Philip II of France.
1771 -- Foundation of the Mission San Antonio de Padua in modern California by the Franciscan friar Junipero Serra.








1789 -- French Revolution: citizens of Paris storm the Bastille and free seven prisoners.
1881 -- Billy the Kid is shot and killed by Pat Garrett outside Fort Sumner.
1900 -- Armies of the Eight-Nation Alliance capture Tientsin during the Boxer Rebellion.
1992 -- 386BSD is released by Lynne Jolitz and William Jolitz beginning the Open Source Operating System Revolution. Linus Torvalds releases his Linux soon afterwards.

Also born today:
1903 -- Irving Stone, 1910 -- William Hanna, 1911 -- Terry-Thomas, 1912 -- Woody Guthrie, 1913 -- Gerald Ford, 1918 -- Ingmar Bergman, 1926 -- Harry Dean Stanton, 1930 -- Polly Bergen, 1932 -- Roosevelt Grier, 1961 -- Jackie Earle Haley and 1966 -- Matthew Fox.

and this image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, July 15 is the 198th day of the year. There are 169 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Danariel, jazzi, Dan, Dimitri777, AlexLI-76, kathmller, shanewatson1, ShresthaMan jhendereson, rubininfield, John Hines Jr, GeorginA824, williegeraci20, khutler, SHollinghead, WriterLad, authorbethanydaniel, Mark Pracy, spiritnumberseven and Msthammond.*_

On this day:
1099 -- First Crusade: Christian soldiers take the Church of the Holy Sepulchre in Jerusalem after the final assault of a difficult siege.
1799 -- The Rosetta Stone is found in the Egyptian village of Rosetta by French Captain Pierre-Francois Bouchard.








1870 -- Reconstruction era of the United States: Georgia becomes the last of the former Confederate states to be readmitted to the Union.
1916 -- In Seattle, Washington, William Boeing and George Conrad Westervelt incorporate Pacific Aero Products (later renamed Boeing).
1959 -- The steel strike of 1959 begins, leading to significant importation of foreign steel for the first time in United States history.
2003 -- AOL Time Warner disbands Netscape Communications Corporation. The Mozilla Foundation is established on the same day.

Also born today:
1606 -- Rembrandt, 1779 -- Clement Clarke Moore, 1925 -- Philip Carey, 1938 -- Barry Goldwater Jr., 1939 -- Patrick Wayne, 1946 -- Linda Ronstadt, 1952 -- Terry O'Quinn, 1961 -- Forest Whitaker, 1963 -- Brigitte Nielsen and 1973 -- Brian Austin Green.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, July 16 is the 197th day of the year. There are 168 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*RhondaRN, estherlane16, Amiedoll, Fred001, mine, paige823a, Chris71, Steven R. Drennon, jodiroberts821, VanHellsing, Jason Kristopher, cassiejr, SuzieHunt, onlyminordetails, marywallace, Dale Nightwind and crtomlinson30.*_

On This Day:
622 -- The beginning of the Islamic calendar.
1377 -- Coronation of Richard II of England.
1769 -- Father Junipero Serra founds California's first mission, Mission San Diego de Alcala. It evolves into the city of San Diego.








1941 -- Joe DiMaggio hits safely for the 56th consecutive game, a streak that still stands as a MLB record.
1945 -- Manhattan Project: the Atomic Age begins when the United States successfully detonates a plutonium-based test nuclear weapon at the Trinity site near Alamogordo, New Mexico.








1951 -- The Catcher in the Rye by J.D. Salinger is published for the first time by Little, Brown and Company.
1999 -- John F. Kennedy, Jr., piloting a Piper aircraft, dies when his plane crashes into the Atlantic Ocean.

Also Born Today:
1723 -- Joshua Reynolds, 1888 -- Shoeless Joe Jackson, 1907 -- Orville Redenbacher, 1907 -- Barbara Stanwyck, 1911 -- Ginger Rogers, 1924 -- Bess Myerson, 1928 -- Robert Sheckley, 1958 -- Michael Flatley, 1963 -- Phoebe Cates, 1967 -- Will Ferrell and 1971 -- Corey Feldman.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, July 17 is the 198th day of the year. There are 167 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special wishes to a KB author: Michael R. Hicks.

Happy Birthday to:
_*krissynae, janita, PCBsmith, posporo, rhodz22, Gingy, Jdswifey, greging1, vanwade2, blurbshop.com, pureheavenduh, jeanne29, Lady TL Jennings, C.P.D.Harris, StynaLane and C.L. Allen.*_

On this day:
1203 -- The Fourth Crusade captures Constantinople by assault.
1762 -- Catherine II becomes tsar of Russia upon the murder of Peter III of Russia.
1918 -- Cheka, on the orders of the Bolshevik Party, murders Tsar Nicholas II of Russia and his immediate family and retainers.
1955 -- Disneyland televises its grand opening in Anaheim, California.








1997 -- The F.W. Woolworth Company closes after 117 years in business.

Also born today:
1763 -- John Jacob Astor, 1889 -- Erle Stanley Gardner, 1899 -- James Cagney, 1912 -- Art Linkletter, 1917 -- Phyllis Diller, 1917 -- Lou Boudreau, 1935 -- Diahann Carroll, 1935 -- Donald Sutherland, 1951 -- Lucie Arnaz, 1952 -- David Hasselhoff, 1954 -- Angela Merkel and 1973 -- Tony Dovolani.

and an image from intinst:
Happy Birthday All!


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, July 18 is the 199th day of the year. There are 166 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*bg816am, OwlEyez, monkeykong, grinder51a, Southernbelle07, skullearphones87, cheriedesues, rclarke6, Marg, Gayle Miller, Paul Huxley and Rick Soper.*_

On this day:
1870 -- The First Vatican Council decrees the dogma of papal infallibility.
1925 -- Adolf Hitler publishes his personal manifesto Mein Kampf.
1966 -- Human spaceflight: Gemini 10 is launched from Cape Kennedy on a 70-hour mission that includes docking with an orbiting Agena target vehicle.








1968 -- The Intel Corporation is founded in Santa Clara, California
1976 -- Nadia Comăneci became the first person in Olympic Games history to score a perfect 10 in gymnastics at the 1976 Summer Olympics.

Also born today:
1811 -- William Makepeace Thackeray, 1903 -- Chill Wills, 1906 -- S. I. Hayakawa, 1909 -- Andrei Gromyko, 1909 -- Harriet Nelson, 1911 -- Hume Cronyn, 1913 -- Red Skelton, 1918 -- Nelson Mandela, 1921 -- John Glenn, 1929 -- Dick Button, 1940 -- James Brolin, 1940 -- Joe Torre, 1954 -- Ricky Skaggs, 1967 -- Vin Diesel, 1971 -- Penny Hardaway and 1980 -- Kristen Bell.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, July 19 is the 200th day of the year. There are 165 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to: Susan in VA, and also Leslie's daughter Hannah.

Happy Birthday to:
_*noblesrus, Mom2AshEmBella, Denny Swartzlander, craigarnoff123, donnaleecomer, warlocked123, sharla734thompson, 4dprefect, willsmurrey, zazzlez, Alicia P, olivierchua, Ryan Paige, dggass, Tina Boscha, Writer, Rachel D'aigle, thedavebright and Susan in VA!*_

On this day:
1553 -- Lady Jane Grey is replaced by Mary I of England as Queen of England after only nine days of reign.
1692 -- Salem Witch Trials: five women are hanged for witchcraft in Salem, Massachusetts.
1848 -- A two-day Women's Rights Convention opens in Seneca Falls, New York; there the "Bloomers" are introduced.








1879 -- Doc Holliday kills for the first time after a man shoots up his New Mexico saloon.
1963 -- Joe Walker flies a North American X-15 to a record altitude of 106,010 metres (347,800 feet) on X-15 Flight 90.

Also born today:
1814 -- Samuel Colt, 1834 -- Edgar Degas, 1860 -- Lizzie Borden, 1865 -- Charles Horace Mayo, 1896 -- A. J. Cronin, 1922 -- George McGovern, 1924 -- Pat Hingle, 1941 -- Vikki Carr and 1962 -- Anthony Edwards.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, July 20 is the 201st day of the year. There are 164 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to David McAfee.

Happy Birthday to:
_*hookedonkindle, domferrodz, David McAfee, ashleygow, Mobydickulous, Nick Holland - author, ayami, MarkJeffrey, asanand13, TiffanyLovering, BrianPBorcky, tahliaN, Tiffany01, drewpepin, Yves Gorat Stommel, MikeDavidson and StarDozer13.*_

On this day:
1881 -- Sioux Chief Sitting Bull leads the last of his people in surrender to United States troops at Fort Buford, North Dakota.
1903 -- Ford Motor Company ships its first car.
1928 -- The government of Hungary issues a decree ordering Gypsies to end their nomadic ways, settle permanently in one place, and subject themselves to the same laws and taxes as other Hungarians.
1968 -- Special Olympics founded.
1969 -- Apollo 11 successfully lands on the Moon at 20:17 UTC on July 20.








1973 - Bruce Lee died.
1976 -- Hank Aaron hits his 755th home run, the final home run of his career.

Also born today:
356 BCE -- Alexander the Great, 1304 -- Francesco Petrarch, 1822 -- Gregor Mendel, 1919 -- Sir Edmund Hillary, 1933 -- Cormac McCarthy, 1936 -- Barbara Mikulski, 1938 -- Dame Diana Rigg, 1938 -- Natalie Wood, 1945 -- Kim Carnes, 1947 -- Carlos Santana, 1958 -- Billy Mays, 1973 -- Omar Epps, 1980 -- Gisele Bündchen and 1988 -- Julianne Hough.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, July 21 is the 202nd day of the year. There are 163 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special birthday wishes to pidgeon92 and telracs.

Happy Birthday to:
_*KrisS, wilsondm2, angeljnes, OH! SARA, cbaird, Chris B, ruse, lettiebar21, Tony James Slater, Bill44, MsTee, Skyler West, SteveGobin, RandyGomes, Luca Lollino, denisejaden, mariehallwrites, Alex Kane, pidgeon92 and scarlet (telracs).*_

On this day:
356 BC -- Herostratus sets fire to the Temple of Artemis in Ephesus, one of the Seven Wonders of the World.
1865 -- In the market square of Springfield, Missouri, Wild Bill Hickok shoots and kills Davis Tutt, regarded as the first western showdown.
1925 -- Scopes Trial: In Dayton, Tennessee, high school biology teacher John T. Scopes is found guilty of teaching evolution in class and fined $100.
1969 -- Neil Armstrong and Edwin "Buzz" Aldrin become the first men to walk on the Moon, during the Apollo 11 mission.
1970 -- After 11 years of construction, the Aswan High Dam in Egypt is completed.








1997 -- The fully restored USS Constitution (aka Old Ironsides) celebrates her 200th birthday by setting sail for the first time in 116 years.
2007 -- Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows, the seventh and final book in the 'Harry Potter' book series, was released. It had been the most awaited book of the generation.

Also born today:
1899 -- Ernest Hemingway, 1911 -- Marshall McLuhan, 1920 -- Isaac Stern, 1924 -- Don Knotts, 1926 -- Norman Jewison, 1938 -- Janet Reno, 1939 -- John Negroponte, 1948 -- Cat Stevens, 1948 -- Garry Trudeau, 1951 -- Robin Williams, 1957 -- Jon Lovitz, 1968 -- Brandi Chastain and 1989 -- Chelsie Hightower.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## intinst

Hope it is a good one, everybody!


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, July 22 is the 203rd day of the year. There are 162 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*jimp1947, JimC1946, 1MitchRibak, DannieGirl22, celinapeters15, walterhays02, !Limesat, ninacole173, paulbrun86, pamwilson025, Mooncat, DaveW, erniegarner, superbuzz, rlbaK000, CocoaDragonfly, AzureHorizon and Karl Jones.*_
On this day:
1587 -- A second group of English settlers arrives on Roanoke Island off North Carolina to re-establish the deserted colony.
1894 -- The first ever motor race is held in France between the cities of Paris and Rouen. The fastest finisher was the Comte Jules-Albert de Dion, but The 'official' victory was awarded to Georges Lemaître driving his 3 hp petrol engined Peugeot.








1933 -- Wiley Post becomes the first person to fly solo around the world
1934 -- Outside Chicago's Biograph Theater, "Public Enemy No. 1" John Dillinger is mortally wounded by FBI agents.

Also born today:
1849 -- Emma Lazarus, 1890 -- Rose Fitzgerald Kennedy, 1898 -- Stephen Vincent Benet, 1908 -- Amy Vanderbilt, 1923 -- Bob Dole, 1928 -- Orson Bean, 1932 -- Oscar De la Renta, 1936 -- Tom Robbins, 1939 -- Terence Stamp, 1940 -- Alex Trebek, 1943 -- Bobby Sherman, 1946 -- Danny Glover, 1950 -- S. E. Hinton, 1955 -- Willem Dafoe, 1964 -- David Spade and 1992 -- Selena Gomez.


----------



## intinst

Hope it is a great one!


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, July 23 is the 204th day of the year. There are 161 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*JenRichard, jeffthomas, mrs_lecavalier, KarenAtkinson, peterratcliffe, DanaV, minerva23, astero23, colegreen, edwinkramer and colegreen.*_

On this day:
1903 -- The Ford Motor Company sells its first car.
1952 -- General Muhammad Naguib leads the Free Officers Movement (formed by Gamal Abdel Nasser, the real power behind the coup) in overthrowing King Farouk of Egypt.
1962 -- Telstar relays the first publicly transmitted, live trans-Atlantic television program, featuring Walter Cronkite.
1986 -- In London, Prince Andrew, Duke of York marries Sarah Ferguson at Westminster Abbey.









Also born today:
1885 -- Georges V. Matchabelli, 1888 -- Raymond Chandler, 1892 -- Haile Selassie, 1894 -- Arthur Treacher, 1914 -- Virgil Finlay, 1918 -- Pee Wee Reese, 1936 -- Don Drysdale, 1938 -- Ronny Cox, 1940 -- Don Imus, 1947 -- Gardner Dozois, 1961 -- Woody Harrelson, 1962 -- Eriq La Salle, 1965 -- Slash, 1967 -- Philip Seymour Hoffman, 1970 -- Charisma Carpenter, 1973 -- Monica Lewinsky, 1974 -- Maurice Greene and 1989 -- Daniel Radcliffe.


----------



## intinst

Hope you have a COLORFUL BIRTHDAY!


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, July 24 is the 205th day of the year. There are 160 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to :
_*KCFoggin, Reyn, adultvacations, gregwilson, georgesmith354, robinjackson499, blessy11, CassidyTurner, jgauza, utok69, VictorArnette, soksok1, lebron31, zoren06, slarkzero, rodperry06, donald06, cleveland123, Landers24, calmriver, paulmccarthy, ramon24S, joshuacorin, TessM, sophia76, sahrenos, AgnesWebb, VannaB and Lane Casteix.*_

On this day:
1567 -- Mary, Queen of Scots, is forced to abdicate and replaced by her 1-year-old son James VI.
1823 -- Slavery is abolished in Chile.
1901 -- O. Henry is released from prison in Austin, Texas after serving three years for embezzlement from a bank.








2005 -- Lance Armstrong wins his seventh consecutive Tour de France.

Also born today:
1783 -- Simon Bolivar, 1802 -- Alexandre Dumas, pere, 1878 -- Lord Dunsany, 1897 -- Amelia Earhart, 1900 -- Zelda Fitzgerald, 1936 -- Ruth Buzzi, 1942 -- Chris Sarandon, 1951 -- Lynda Carter, 1957 -- Pam Tillis, 1963 -- Karl Malone, 1964 -- Barry Bonds, 1968 -- Kristin Chenoweth, 1969 -- Jennifer Lopez and 1982 -- Anna Paquin.


----------



## intinst

Party Heartily! 
(To be Grammatically Correct)


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, July 25 is the 206th day of the year. There are 159 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*BarryJ, janlyndon09, gwnmuffe, JHON0000, wmcfer17, VonShrapnel, Chuck Heintzelman, J. Cooper, bohol84, blemmet, Chashton and Greg McCabe.*_

On this day:
306 -- Constantine I is proclaimed Roman emperor by his troops.








1547 -- Henry II of France is crowned.
1797 -- Horatio Nelson loses more than 300 men and his right arm during the failed conquest attempt of Tenerife (Spain).
1868 -- Wyoming becomes a United States territory.
1946 -- At Club 500 in Atlantic City, New Jersey, Dean Martin and Jerry Lewis stage their first show as a comedy team.
1965 -- Bob Dylan goes electric as he plugs in at the Newport Folk Festival, signaling a major change in folk and rock music.

Also born today:
1894 -- Walter Brennan, 1914 -- Woody Strode, 1923 -- Estelle Getty, 1954 -- Walter Payton and 1967 -- Matt LeBlanc.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, July 26 is the 207th day of the year. There are 157 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_* Pauline, Catherine M. Wilson, chari3ce, TJ Perkins, JudyRicks, YellaCourt, brimus, Georgina, jenbantilan04, MillyS, elizabeth24, therese25, althea73, Ann Chambers, reno0592, bama0101, Michael Kent, grefuture, Psyche27, WriteJoMichaels and Serena Grey.*_

On this day:
920 -- Rout of an alliance of Christian troops from Navarre and Leon against the Muslims at Pamplona.
1469 -- Wars of the Roses: the Battle of Edgecote Moor, pitting the forces of Richard Neville, 16th Earl of Warwick against those of Edward IV of England, takes place.
1788 -- New York ratifies the United States Constitution and becomes the 11th state of the United States.
1891 -- France annexes Tahiti.








1945 -- The Potsdam Declaration is signed in Potsdam, Germany.
1951 -- Walt Disney's 13th animated film, Alice in Wonderland, premieres in London, England, United Kingdom.

Also born today:
1856 -- George Bernard Shaw, 1875 -- Carl Jung, 1894 -- Aldous Huxley, 1895 -- Gracie Allen, 1909 -- Vivian Vance, 1922 -- Blake Edwards, 1922 -- Jason Robards, 1923 -- Jan Berenstain, 1923 -- Hoyt Wilhelm, 1928 -- Stanley Kubrick, 1943 -- Mick Jagger, 1945 -- Helen Mirren, 1956 -- Dorothy Hamill, 1959 -- Kevin Spacey, 1964 -- Sandra Bullock and 1973 -- Kate Beckinsale.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, July 27 is the 208th day of the year. There are 157 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*kwajkat, JetJammer, Dazark, lacemad, EricaJennings, raymondgoolsby, vera321, leah101, sesmith, njeggels, brendajcarlton, Stephanie Jackson, Lissa Bryan, Sparrowhawks and Mike Essex.*_

On this day:
1789 -- The first U.S. federal government agency, the Department of Foreign Affairs, is established (it will be renamed Department of State).
1794 -- French Revolution: Maximilien Robespierre is arrested after encouraging the execution of more than 17,000 "enemies of the Revolution".
1921 -- Researchers at the University of Toronto led by biochemist Frederick Banting announce the discovery of the hormone insulin.
1995 -- The Korean War Veterans Memorial is dedicated in Washington, D.C..









Also born today:
1824 -- Alexandre Dumas, 1905 -- Leo Durocher, 1916 -- Keenan Wynn, 1922 -- Norman Lear, 1931 -- Jerry Van ****, 1944 -- Bobbie Gentry, 1948 -- Peggy Fleming, 1949 -- Maureen McGovern and 1975 -- Alex Rodriguez.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## intinst

Hope it is an *EGGCELLENT* day, too!


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, July 28 is the 209th day of the year. There are 156 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Happy Birthday to disney_mommy, dexrice, hector01, Lizz, Stryker, kyla1001, CynthiaGraham, bennettmunoz, songsurgeonver3, carmineglenn, emsr18, jacky08, Perfume623, Fiat Lux Gratis, readingallthetime, Ethiriel, Dylan Hayes, stevejrichards, Talen Morgan, Kevin B. Leigh and K Meador.*_

On this day:
1540 -- Thomas Cromwell is executed at the order of Henry VIII of England on charges of treason.
1540 - Henry marries his fifth wife, Catherine Howard, on the same day.
1794 -- Maximilien Robespierre and Louis Antoine de Saint-Just are executed by guillotine in Paris, France during the French Revolution.
1935 -- First flight of the Boeing B-17 Flying Fortress.








1973 -- 600,000 people attend a rock festival at the Watkins Glen International Raceway.
1996 -- The remains of a prehistoric man are discovered near Kennewick, Washington.

Also born today:
1866 -- Beatrix Potter, 1901 -- Rudy Vallee, 1907 -- Earl Tupper, 1929 -- Jacqueline Kennedy Onassis, 1943 -- Bill Bradley, 1948 -- Sally Struthers, 1964 -- Lori Loughlin and 1972 -- Elizabeth Berkley.


----------



## intinst

Hope it is a good one!


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, July 29 is the 210th day of the year. There are 155 days remaining until the end of the year.

*Special Birthday wishses to julieannfelicity*

Happy Birthday to:
_*Luckymomx4, kellyabell, Pea, karinam78, Movingreviews, julieannfelicity, Evil Avatar, LilBigBug, Rhonda2010, Holly A Hook, geyany123, meme123, raschatz, T.S. Welti, katucker, EvieAsher, Ciuri Di Badia and TechnoHippy.*_

On this day:
1588 -- English naval forces under the command of Lord Charles Howard and Sir Francis Drake defeat the Spanish Armada.
1836 -- Inauguration of the Arc de Triomphe in Paris.








1957 -- The International Atomic Energy Agency is established.
1981 -- A worldwide television audience of over 700 million people watch the wedding of Charles, Prince of Wales, and Lady Diana Spencer

Also born today:
1805 -- Alexis de Tocqueville, 1869 -- Booth Tarkington, 1885 -- Theda Bara, 1892 -- William Powell, 1905 -- Clara Bow, 1905 -- Dag Hammarskjöld, 1907 -- Melvin Belli, 1924 -- Robert Horton, 1936 -- Elizabeth Dole, 1938 -- Peter Jennings, 1953 -- Ken Burns, 1966 -- Martina McBride and 1972 -- Wil Wheaton.


----------



## intinst

Hope it is a very good one!


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, July 30 is the 211th day of the year. There are 154 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*ShadowKatmandu, moegammad, christopherlogan84, DmslinaDrtyDrss, Suenammi, KristieCook, rediner01, Coushatta and JGL101.*_

On this day:
762 -- Baghdad is founded by caliph Al-Mansur.
1619 -- In Jamestown, Virginia, the first representative assembly in the Americas, the House of Burgesses, convenes for the first time.








1733 -- The first Masonic Grand Lodge in the future United States is constituted in Massachusetts.
1930 -- In Montevideo, Uruguay wins the first Football World Cup.
1975 -- Jimmy Hoffa disappears from the parking lot of the Machus Red Fox restaurant in Bloomfield Hills, Michigan
2003 -- In Mexico, the last 'old style' Volkswagen Beetle rolls off the assembly line.

Also born today:
1818 -- Emily Brontë, 1863 -- Henry Ford, 1890 -- Casey Stengel, 1929 -- Sid Krofft, 1933 -- Edd Byrnes, 1934 -- Bud Selig, 1936 -- Buddy Guy, 1940 -- Sir Clive Sinclair, 1941 -- Paul Anka, 1947 -- Arnold Schwarzenegger, 1954 -- Ken Olin, 1956 -- Delta Burke, 1961 -- Laurence Fishburne, 1963 -- Lisa Kudrow, 1964 -- Vivica A. Fox, 1974 -- Hilary Swank and 1977 -- Jaime Pressly.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, July 31 is the 212th day of the year. There are 153 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Owlchica4259, menorah, Velvet Elvis, solstad, Gisaco, lockoutmonkey, ToolPackinMama, emorygreer, Trisha73179, Katharina, GaryLeoTam, Routhwick, Artemis Acorn and Isis O'hara.*_

On this day:
30 BC -- Battle of Alexandria: Mark Antony achieves a minor victory over Octavian's forces, but most of his army subsequently deserts, leading to his suicide.
781 -- The oldest recorded eruption of Mt. Fuji 








904 -- Thessalonica falls to the Arabs, who destroy the city.
1492 -- The Jews are expelled from Spain when the Alhambra Decree takes effect.
1930 -- The radio mystery program The Shadow is aired for the first time.

Also born today:
1867 -- Sebastian S. Kresge, 1911 -- George Liberace, 1912 -- Milton Friedman, 1919 -- Curt Gowdy, 1939 -- France Nuyen, 1951 -- Evonne Goolagong, 1958 -- Mark Cuban, 1962 -- Wesley Snipes, and 1965 -- J. K. Rowling (and Harry Potter).

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, August 1 is the 213th day of the year. There are 152 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Leseratte, 3boysnagirl, TravelingErika, rainaa, ashley01, tubaplyr_89, rittsi, averyjune, joodyanne, Daviliot, SWP, DavidCWaldron, joodyanne, TylerCoulson and Ash_Writes.*_

On this day:
30 BC -- Octavian (later known as Augustus) enters Alexandria, Egypt, bringing it under the control of the Roman Republic.
1619 -- First African slaves arrive in Jamestown, Virginia.
1831 -- A new London Bridge opens.








1876 -- Colorado is admitted as the 38th U.S. state.
1902 -- The United States buys the rights to the Panama Canal from France.
1944 -- Anne Frank makes the last entry in her diary.
1967 -- Israel annexes East Jerusalem.

Also born today:
10 BC -- Claudius, 1770 -- William Clark, 1779 -- Francis Scott Key, 1819 -- Herman Melville, 1843 -- Robert Todd Lincoln, 1901 -- Pancho Villa, 1933 -- Dom DeLuise, 1936 -- Yves Saint Laurent, 1942 -- Jerry Garcia and 1973 -- Tempestt Bledsoe.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, August 2 is the 214th day of the year. There are 151 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
*cattusbabe, radiantmeg, mtcoco, Dawsburg, Lisztener, stacydan, cavaughan, martha570, freelantzer, tisa10, markbryan, Brian Work, Roger Knights, KaramelDior2, Katie Dozier, beatbox32, Edgewriter, Grand Canyon Donkey Tours, Katie Dozier, Peter Rex, beatbox32, Edgewriter, Scott_B, Bill Brauker, Littleebookrev and MalayaGH .*

On this day:
216 BC -- The Carthaginian army lead by Hannibal defeats a numerically superior Roman army under command of consuls Lucius Aemilius Paullus and Gaius Terentius Varro.
1610 -- Henry Hudson sails into what it is now known as Hudson Bay thinking he had made it through the Northwest Passage and reached the Pacific Ocean.
1790 -- The first US Census is conducted.
1870 -- Tower Subway, the world's first underground tube railway, opens in London.








1990 -- Iraq invades Kuwait, eventually leading to the Gulf War.

Also born today:
1905 -- Myrna Loy, 1915 -- Gary Merrill, 1919 -- Nehemiah Persoff, 1924 -- James Baldwin, 1924 -- Carroll O'Connor, 1932 -- Peter O'Toole and 1964 -- Mary-Louise Parker.

and an image from intinst:
Hope you have a Happy Birthday!
I'm still waiting for my invitation to your party.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, August 3 is the 215th day of the year. There are 150 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Nytngale, K L Romo, bethjessica, ScottSimpson, jeroentenberger, IUHoosier, mildred12, kosalagaf, doleymamosk, danmoroe13, Ashlynn_Monroe, Rob May, lpsimone, kindredK and Josh Hilden.*_

On this day:
1678 -- Robert LaSalle builds the Le Griffon, the first known ship built on the Great Lakes.








1852 -- First Boat Race between Yale and Harvard, the first American intercollegiate athletic event. Harvard won.
1923 -- Calvin Coolidge is sworn in as the 30th President of the United States in the early morning following the death of Warren G. Harding the previous day.
1936 -- Jesse Owens wins the 100 meter dash, defeating Ralph Metcalfe, at the Berlin Olympics.
1958 -- The nuclear submarine USS Nautilus travels beneath the Arctic ice cap

Also born today:
1900 -- Ernie Pyle, 1904 -- Clifford D. Simak, 1905 -- Dolores del Rio, 1924 -- Leon Uris, 1926 -- Tony Bennett, 1940 -- Martin Sheen, 1941 -- Martha Stewart, 1951 -- Jay North, 1977 -- Tom Brady and 1979 -- Evangeline Lilly.

and an image from intinst:
I started the party a little early, hope you don't mind


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, August 4 is the 216th day of the year. There are 149 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*shima, rihanna, HappyMomma, srkidd, MosesSiregarIII, Karen A. Wyle, Jack Wallen, Carol_Marlene, readermark, Kenny Soward, kareng04, Carol_Marlene, readermark, Kenny Soward, DWDavisRSL, keenemarin and David Neth.*_
On this day:
70 -- The destruction of the Second Temple in Jerusalem by the Romans.
1821 -- Atkinson & Alexander publish the Saturday Evening Post for the first time as a weekly newspaper.
1892 -- The parents of Lizzie Borden are found murdered in their Fall River, Massachusetts home.
1944 -- a tip from a Dutch informer leads the Gestapo to a sealed-off area in an Amsterdam warehouse where they find Jewish diarist Anne Frank and her family.
1958 -- The Billboard Hot 100 is founded.
1987 -- The Federal Communications Commission rescinds the Fairness Doctrine which had required radio and television stations to present controversial issues "fairly".
2007 -- NASA's Phoenix spaceship is launched.









Also born today:
1792 -- Percy Bysshe Shelley, 1901 -- Louis Armstrong, 1920 -- Helen Thomas, 1949 -- John Riggins, 1955 -- Billy Bob Thornton, 1958.

and an image from intinst:
Hope you have a tasty and colorful day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, August 5 is the 217th day of the year. There are 148 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Deb G, FeliciaThomas, pooka, 1970Jim, real142, babak51021, gb20, anneteak0808, arrsmith07, vwkitten, FeliciaThomas, tia21, NapMan, gelbert08, april31099, pyramidle, chasedwards, jonecena987, ldrin44pear, ralph143, davidB02, justinO143, Artemis Hunt, MelanieBonita and authorette.*_

On this day:
1305 -- William Wallace, who led the Scottish resistance against England, is captured by the English near Glasgow and transported to London where he is put on trial and executed.
1620 -- The Mayflower departs from Southampton, England on its first attempt to reach North America.








1861 -- The United States Army abolishes flogging.
1882 -- The Standard Oil of New Jersey is established.
1914 -- In Cleveland, Ohio, the first electric traffic light is installed.

Also born today:
1850 -- Guy de Maupassant, 1889 -- Conrad Aiken, 1906 -- John Huston, 1911 -- Robert Taylor, 1930 -- Neil Armstrong, 1946 -- Loni Anderson, 1956 -- Maureen McCormick, 1961 -- Tawny Kitaen and 1962 -- Patrick Ewing.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, August 6 is the 218th day of the year. There are 147 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*cindy86488, Kindle Convert, GrammieCheryl, Psyche, Franz, kathieshoop, FrnchDp, D.J. Morel, Dean M. Cole, Terry Tyler, cbudy85, rhiannonpaille, kchighley and Calpurnius.*_

On this day:
1284 -- Italian city of Pisa is defeated in Battle of Meloria by Genoa, ruining its naval power.
1912 -- The Bull Moose Party meets at the Chicago Coliseum.
1926 -- Harry Houdini performs his greatest feat, spending 91 minutes underwater in a sealed tank before escaping.
1930 -- Judge Joseph Force Crater steps into a taxi in New York and disappears.
1956 -- After going bankrupt in 1955, the American broadcaster DuMont Television Network makes its final broadcast, a boxing match from St. Nicholas Arena.








1965 -- US President Lyndon B. Johnson signs the Voting Rights Act of 1965 into law.

Also born today:
1809 -- Alfred Lord Tennyson, 1881 -- Leo Carrillo, 1881 -- Louella Parsons, 1892 -- Hoot Gibson, 1911 -- Lucille Ball, 1917 -- Robert Mitchum, 1922 -- Sir Freddie Laker, 1928 -- Andy Warhol, 1934 -- Piers Anthony, 1950 -- Dorian Harewood, 1951 -- Catherine Hicks, 1970 -- M. Night Shyamalan and 1972 -- Geri Halliwell.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, August 7 is the 219th day of the year. There are 146 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Jamjar, Sandy Nathan, Annie, jhndnl2012, alainmiles, AreinnieMel, Kiko78HULL, alecstuart82, macentyre82, markhenry99, KevinBroad82, Heidicvlach, PetSat, KatHalstead, vekelly1, PetSat, KatHalstead, RobR, BrettLane and James Moon.*_

On this day:
322 BC -- Battle of Crannon between Athens and Macedon.
1679 -- The brigantine Le Griffon, commissioned by Rene Robert Cavelier, Sieur de La Salle, is towed to the south-eastern end of the Niagara River, to become the first ship to sail the upper Great Lakes of North America.
1782 -- George Washington orders the creation of the Badge of Military Merit to honor soldiers wounded in battle. It is later renamed to the more poetic Purple Heart.
1947 -- Thor Heyerdahl's balsa wood raft the Kon-Tiki, smashes into the reef at Raroia in the Tuamotu Islands after a 101-day, 7,000 kilometres (4,300 mi) journey across the Pacific Ocean in an attempt to prove that pre-historic peoples could have traveled from South America.








1964 -- Prometheus, a bristlecone pine and the world's oldest (at least 4862 years old) tree, is cut down in Nevada.
1976 -- Viking program: Viking 2 enters orbit around Mars.

Also born today: 
317 -- Constantius II, Roman emperor, 1574 -- Robert Dudley, styled Earl of Warwick, 1742 -- Nathanael Greene, 1876 -- Mata Hari, 1884 -- Billie Burke, 1926 -- Stan Freberg, 1942 -- Garrison Keillor, 1944 -- Robert Mueller (FBI), 1960 -- David Duchovny, 1975 -- Charlize Theron and 1987 -- Sidney Crosby.

and an image from intinst:
Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, August 9 is the 221st day of the year. There are 144 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Teresa, castertroy, rickjones50, miriamtorres, Curtiszarate, Praise2Him, arthritis, Cynthia Thomason, AprilCampbellJones, Louis Shalako, James Stone, FreeStandingWoodStoves, James Stone, Josh Law and Joe Ed W..*_

On this day:
48 BC -- Julius Caesar defeats Pompey at Pharsalus and Pompey flees to Egypt.
1173 -- Construction of the campanile of the cathedral of Pisa (now known as the Leaning Tower of Pisa) begins; it will take two centuries to complete.








1483 -- Opening of the Sistine Chapel in Rome with the celebration of a Mass.
1854 -- Henry David Thoreau published Walden.
1892 -- Thomas Edison receives a patent for a two-way telegraph.
1930 -- Betty Boop made her cartoon debut in Dizzy Dishes.
1936 -- Jesse Owens wins his fourth gold medal becoming the first American to win four medals in one Olympiad.
1944 -- The United States Forest Service releases posters featuring Smokey Bear for the first time.
1945 -- Nagasaki is devastated when an atomic bomb is dropped by the United States. 
1965 -- Singapore is expelled from Malaysia and becomes the first and only country to gain independence unwillingly.
1969 -- Members of a cult led by Charles Manson brutally murder pregnant actress Sharon Tate and others.
1974 -- Richard Nixon becomes the first President of the United States to resign from office.

Also born today:
1631 -- John Dryden, 1754 -- Pierre Charles L'Enfant, 1809 -- William Barret Travis, 1927 -- Marvin Minsky, 1927 -- Robert Shaw, 1928 -- Bob Cousy, 1942 -- David Steinberg, 1943 -- Ken Norton, 1944 -- Sam Elliott, 1957 -- Melanie Griffith, 1963 -- Whitney Houston, 1967 -- Deion Sanders and 1977 -- Chamique Holdsclaw.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Ooops.
I forgot to post this set of birthdays - sorry.

Friday, August 8 is the 220th day of the year. There are 145 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*jsadd, donnaq6203, daveconifer, Bernard88, jenniferwilde123, janine1610, EleanorMYERS, geramose, jorojera, benpadaplin, jamesroy, guitarlessonsbeginners, StanPage, williiamben, annekhan, mandyf, EvelMisc790, genesis20, avinabrin090, rayvn, jamesg20, AthenaREYNOLDS, verogkin, Leona1, movies3D, marinatensley, dentist123, carolw1, portraitphotos, Athena5457, cristina1, Nikkadle, candy14, photosok123, JeffRz567, Athena9375, ThomasH0311, mike879, cool12, faith28, Romeo Turner, pooltown, Aimee, godaken, chris.truscott, Peggy89, Oliveras, Athena21I, LyxLyn2020, Tania, MarthaEv123, luna019, RusFrans, clayton20101, lylyrose202, lxyjessica, hiyori89, bepawoy, spycamera123, jessica8085, gin789, dylanlew22, brandonb360, AirsoftG36Wil, ryanallee1, Caine, Bertina783, lian10203, sendfricks, cchristinasrricci, SujiaK964, braiandisuza, jamlewis08, alexdenis2b, lian3020, Brookie857, LeonaJeny88, lillian20101, Aaban, ollyalex09, gemi7tran, baksKknks3kah, laurenthermo, Airleas, justconch, hohJefah6N, Galoalore, Amiliya, davmarks3d, Xaviera, gryharnell, Ceire, CoreyWWilliams, georgelee, dihao, PhilippaJane, milay, 
ThisIsVickii, MicheleTallarita, Keith W. Lumley, debradoxer, morrisblue and briancpalmer.   * _

On this day:
1863 -- American Civil War: following his defeat in the Battle of Gettysburg, General Robert E. Lee sends a letter of resignation to Confederate President Jefferson Davis (which is refused upon receipt).
1876 -- Thomas Edison receives a patent for his mimeograph.
1929 -- The German airship Graf Zeppelin begins a round-the-world flight.








1963 -- Great Train Robbery: in England, a gang of 15 train robbers steal 2.6 million pounds in bank notes.
1990 -- Iraq occupies Kuwait and the state is annexed to Iraq.

Also born today:
1605 -- Cecilius Calvert, 2nd Baron Baltimore, 1879 -- Emiliano Zapata, 1884 -- Sara Teasdale, 1908 -- Arthur Goldberg, 1910 -- Sylvia Sidney, 1919 -- Dino De Laurentiis, 1921 -- Esther Williams, 1922 -- Rory Calhoun, 1932 -- Mel Tillis, 1937 -- Dustin Hoffman, 1938 -- Connie Stevens, 1949 -- Keith Carradine, 1961 -- The Edge, 1976 -- Drew Lachey, 1981 -- Roger Federer and 1988 -- Princess Beatrice of York.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, August 10 is the 222nd day of the year. There are 143 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Scncartist, ScottBooks, dcarter1045, max1979, houndreader, DianneS., rosenbergd10, eliasfine, hagangeri927, jasonvanhee, Andrew111, Reuven55, Darrenches, jhnfox164, CarrieOlguin, Darin_Calhoun, mikep96, penseleit, lynnb, mikep96, penseleit, RainbowBunnyofDoom, C. A. White, Sueracs and AEJustin1.*_

On this day: 
1519 -- Ferdinand Magellan's five ships set sail from Seville to circumnavigate the globe.
1675 -- The foundation stone of the Royal Greenwich Observatory in London is laid.
1793 -- The Musee du Louvre is officially opened in Paris, France.








1821 -- Missouri is admitted as the 24th U.S. state.
1948 -- Candid Camera makes its television debut.
1954 -- At Massena, New York, the groundbreaking ceremony for the Saint Lawrence Seaway is held.

Also born today: 
1814 -- Henri Nestle, 1874 -- Herbert Hoover, 1897 -- John W. Galbreath, 1913 -- Noah Beery, Jr., 1928 -- Jimmy Dean, 1928 -- Eddie Fisher, 1940 -- Bobby Hatfield, 1959 -- Rosanna Arquette and 1960 -- Antonio Banderas.

and an image from intinst:
*Happy Birthday!*


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, August 11 is the 224th day of the year. There are 142 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*capnfrank, rdenning, golfgps and FernandoMclure01.   * _

On this day:
1786 -- Captain Francis Light establishes the British colony of Penang in Malaysia.
1929 -- Babe Ruth becomes the first baseball player to hit 500 home runs in his career with a home run at League Park in Cleveland, Ohio.








1942 -- Actress Hedy Lamarr and composer George Antheil receive a patent for a frequency hopping, spread spectrum communication system that later became the basis for modern technologies in wireless telephones and Wi-Fi.
1960 -- Chad declares independence.
1972 -- The last United States ground combat unit leaves South Vietnam.

Also born today:
1902 -- Lloyd Nolan, 1921 -- Alex Haley, 1925 -- Mike Douglas, 1928 -- Arlene Dahl, 1933 -- Jerry Falwell, 1944 -- Frederick W. Smith (founder of Fedex), 1950 -- Steve Wozniak and 1953 -- Hulk Hogan.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, August 12 is the 224th day of the year. There are 141 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*CherylH, Brian8205, shoequeen, dustin04sep, puppyvarf21 Dakota01, smile28, Adriell, candy10, burke424, Cleo Wolfe, dbogiti, josie007, Bailey Bristol, angeleyez320, jmpreiss, brettjirvine, wiccanhot, angeleyez320, jmpreiss and Perry Constantine.*_

On this day:
30 BC -- Cleopatra commits suicide, allegedly by means of an asp bite.
1480 -- Battle of Otranto: Ottoman troops behead 800 Christians for refusing to convert to Islam.
1851 -- Isaac Singer is granted a patent for his sewing machine.
1960 -- Echo 1A, NASA's first successful communications satellite, is launched.
1977 -- The first free flight of the Space Shuttle Enterprise.








1981 -- The IBM Personal Computer is released.
1982 -- Mexico announces it is unable to pay its enormous external debt, marking the beginning of a debt crisis that spreads to all of Latin America and the Third World.
1994 -- Major League Baseball players go on strike. This will force the cancellation of the 1994 World Series.

Also born today:
1856 -- Diamond Jim Brady, 1876 -- Mary Roberts Rinehart, 1881 -- Cecil B. DeMille, 1886 -- Sir Keith Murdoch, 1910 -- Jane Wyatt, 1911 -- Cantinflas, 1927 -- Porter Wagoner, 1929 -- Buck Owens, 1933 -- Parnelli Jones, 1939 -- George Hamilton, 1943 -- Deborah Walley, 1971 -- Pete Sampras, 1973 -- Muqtada al-Sadr and 1975 -- Casey Affleck.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, August 13 is the 225th day of the year. There are 140 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Gruntman, PortiaG, rivageek, madpoet, LaurieP13, Alexmoshk, Diner027, Atit, Michellefyn, AnnieRayburn, EelKat, Liamoshiel, Stu Ayris, shyma, garam81, David Beers and Magnolyagurl.*_

On this day:
3114 BC -- According to the Lounsbury correlation, the start of the Maya calendar.
1521 -- Tenochtitlan (present day Mexico City) falls to conquistador Hernan Cortes.
1831 -- Nat Turner sees a solar eclipse, which he believes is a sign from God. Eight days later he and 70 other slaves kill approximately 55 whites in Southampton County, Virginia.








1918 -- Bayerische Motoren Werke AG (BMW) established as a public company in Germany.

Also born today:
1860 -- Annie Oakley, 1895 -- Bert Lahr, 1899 -- Alfred Hitchcock, 1908 -- Gene Raymond, 1912 -- Ben Hogan, 1919 -- Sir George Shearing, 1926 -- Fidel Castro, 1930 -- Don Ho, 1935 -- Mudcat Grant, 1938 -- Dave "Baby" Cortez, 1948 -- Kathleen Battle, 1951 -- Dan Fogelberg, 1962 -- John Slattery, 1964 -- Debi Mazar and 1969 -- Midori Ito.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, August 14 is the 226th day of the year. There are 139 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to 908tracy.

Happy Birthday to:
_*John Hartness, Akon800, 908tracy, traceya, S.L. Naeole, Ross Cavins, ezun21, NisithDoshi, angel241, mellyshan, ThatGurlthatlife, cwills11, Ketan Joshi, Adrift, elaineorr, janspringer, maccrowne, How sell eBooks and TAWilliams.*_

On this day:
1842 -- Indian Wars: Second Seminole War ends, with the Seminoles forced from Florida to Oklahoma. 
1880 -- Construction of Cologne Cathedral, the most famous landmark in Cologne, Germany, is completed.








1893 -- France becomes the first country to introduce motor vehicle registration.
1935 -- United States Social Security Act passes, creating a government pension system for the retired.
1959 -- Founding and first official meeting of the American Football League.
1974 -- The second Turkish invasion of Cyprus begins; 140,000 to 200,000 Greek Cypriots become refugees
1980 -- Lech Wałęsa leads strikes at the Gdańsk, Poland shipyards.
1994 -- Ilich Ramirez Sanchez, also known as "Carlos the Jackal," is captured.

Also born today:
1642 -- Cosimo III de' Medici, 1740 -- Pope Pius VII, 1851 -- Doc Holliday, 1867 -- John Galsworthy, 1926 -- Alice Ghostley, 1926 -- Buddy Greco, 1941 -- David Crosby, 1945 -- Steve Martin, 1946 -- Susan Saint James, 1947 -- Danielle Steel, 1950 -- Gary Larson, 1959 -- Magic Johnson, 1960 -- Sarah Brightman, 1966 -- Halle Berry, 1968 -- Catherine Bell and 1987 -- Tim Tebow.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, August 15 is the 227th day of the year. There are 138 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*eddiewatson123, Car0L1ne, perrysep21lun, von22sepdor, KellyPrice, lhink, Oliver Meneses, Beatrice, dane35882a, jacksonkane, kimboosan york, yeshaford15, jillarias69, matthewwatson404, kelvinbird, majorfarley, julietahyde, sagambino, bghhouse, Gordon Hooper, michellem, SandraJShaw0, Ken E Baker, JoeMack, PetsR4Me and Chunter.*_

On this day:
778 -- The Battle of Roncevaux Pass, at which Roland is killed.
1040 -- King Duncan I is killed in battle against his first cousin and rival Macbeth. The latter succeeds him as King of Scotland.
1057 -- King Macbeth is killed at the Battle of Lumphanan.
1309 -- The city of Rhodes surrenders to the Knights of St. John. The knights establish their headquarters on the island and rename themselves the Knights of Rhodes.
1483 -- Pope Sixtus IV consecrates the Sistine Chapel.
1843 -- Tivoli Gardens, one of the oldest still intact amusement parks in the world, opens in Copenhagen, Denmark.








1914 -- The Panama Canal opens to traffic with the transit of the cargo ship Ancon.
1947 -- India gains Independence from the British Indian Empire and joins the Commonwealth of Nations.
1969 -- The Woodstock Music and Art Festival opens.
1977 -- The Big Ear, a radio telescope operated by Ohio State University as part of the SETI project, receives a radio signal from deep space; the event is named the "Wow! signal" from the notation made by a volunteer on the project.

Also born today:
1769 -- Napoleon Bonaparte, 1771 -- Sir Walter Scott, 1859 -- Charles Comiskey, 1879 -- Ethel Barrymore, 1885 -- Edna Ferber, 1912 -- Julia Child, 1919 -- Huntz Hall, 1923 -- Rose Marie, 1925 -- Mike Connors, 1925 -- Oscar Peterson, 1935 -- Vernon Jordan Jr., 1950 -- Anne, Princess Royal, 1954 -- Stieg Larsson, 1964 -- Melinda French Gates, 1968 -- Debra Messing, 1972 -- Ben Affleck, 1978 -- Kerri Walsh, 1989 -- Joe Jonas and 1990 -- Jennifer Lawrence.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, August 16 is the 228th day of the year. There are 137 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*LindaW, RussB, EllenR, 16thBudfirst, sphynx0910, Creative Type, tinajones963, mkej451, ladytraveler09, hi5energydrink, Mastswse12, mhpalash, Chelsea Chandra, TinaNKing, addyj672, sal79paradise, GregScowen, frankprovo, Bob T., deanblake, kathylwheeler, RasJosh and stevenremington.*_

On this day:
1513 -- Battle of Guinegate -- King Henry VIII of England defeats French Forces who are then forced to retreat.
1792 -- Maximilien Robespierre presents the petition of the Commune of Paris to the Legislative Assembly, which demanded the formation of a revolutionary tribunal.
1960 -- Cyprus gains its independence from the United Kingdom.

Also born today:
1884 -- Hugo Gernsback, 1888 -- T. E. Lawrence, 1894 -- George Meany, 1913 -- Menachem Begin, 1924 -- Fess Parker, 1928 -- Eydie Gorme, 1930 -- Robert Culp, 1930 -- Frank Gifford, 1933 -- Julie Newmar, 1946 -- Lesley Ann Warren, 1954 -- James Cameron, 1958 -- Angela Bassett, 1958 -- Madonna, 1960 -- Timothy Hutton and 1962 -- Steve Carell.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, August 17 is the 229th day of the year. There are 136 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*brigett, LostHawk, uelina25, JohhnyEngagement, Carl Ashmore, CarltonCaz, MarkPaulJacobs, marti, velrosea2, conniesmith545, Isabell, aaseaward, meghanmalone and JuanEchenique.*_

On this day:
986 -- A Byzantine army is destroyed in the pass of Trajan's Gate by the Bulgarians.
1807 -- Robert Fulton's North River Steamboat leaves New York City for Albany, New York on the Hudson River, inaugurating the first commercial steamboat service in the world.








1915 -- A Category 4 hurricane hits Galveston, Texas
1943 -- The U.S. Eighth Air Force suffers the loss of 60 bombers on the Schweinfurt--Regensburg mission.
1969 -- Category 5 Hurricane Camille hits the Mississippi coast
2008 -- American swimmer Michael Phelps becomes the first person to win eight gold medals in one Olympic Games.

Also born today:
1786 -- Davy Crockett, 1893 -- Mae West, 1913 -- W. Mark Felt (deep throat), 1919 -- Georgia Gibbs, 1920 -- Maureen O'Hara, 1929 -- Francis Gary Powers, 1941 -- Boog Powell, 1943 -- Robert De Niro, 1944 -- Larry Ellison, 1957 -- Robin Cousins, 1960 -- Sean Penn, 1969 -- Christian Laettner and 1969 -- Donnie Wahlberg.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, August 18 is the 230th day of the year. There are 135 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to: 
_*fyrfli, JMelzer, DiannWhite, marlyh4242, christianmdz, anja, SallyWillson, Anna102, DaynahLee, suvra001, harrisonmack, SHauzelSailo, mirika4531, minasi2341, ariel7248, arjuna1576, monara4321, prita1734, johan3215, meko3315, heny1417, sevo8253, jacky7347, robert3645, kiran1471, hendra7568, indra6451, sarah5386, simbaja5647, chelle68, jwkitson, Steeplechasing, RockieHeart, Michael Buckley and Jope.*_

On this day:
1587 -- Virginia Dare, granddaughter of governor John White of the Colony of Roanoke, becomes the first English child born in the Americas.
1590 -- John White, the governor of the Colony of Roanoke, returns from a supply trip to England and finds his settlement deserted.
1783 -- A huge fireball meteor is seen across the United Kingdom as it passes over the east coast.
1877 -- Asaph Hall discovers Martian moon Phobos.








1920 -- The Nineteenth Amendment to the United States Constitution is ratified, guaranteeing women's suffrage.
1958 -- Vladimir Nabokov's controversial novel Lolita is published in the United States.
1992 -- Wang Laboratories files for bankruptcy.

Also born today:
1587 -- Virginia Dare, 1750 -- Antonio Salieri, 1774 -- Meriwether Lewis, 1834 -- Marshall Field, 1904 -- Max Factor, 1917 -- Caspar Weinberger, 1920 -- Shelley Winters, 1925 -- Brian Aldiss, 1927 -- Rosalynn Carter, 1933 -- Roman Polanski, 1934 -- Roberto Clemente, 1936 -- Robert Redford, 1943 -- Martin Mull, 1952 -- Patrick Swayze, 1958 -- Madeleine Stowe, 1962 -- Felipe Calderon, 1969 -- Christian Slater and 1970 -- Malcolm-Jamal Warner.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, August 19 is the 231st day of the year. There are 134 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to Cindy416.

Happy Birthday to :
_*Cindy416, JJB, sheepfarmer, DenelynMartin, gailrss, Nicos Clifford, Shana Norris and mtullius.*_

On this day:
43 BC -- Octavian, later known as Augustus, compels the Roman Senate to elect him Consul.
1612 -- The "Samlesbury witches", three women from the Lancashire village of Samlesbury, England, are put on trial, accused for practicing witchcraft, one of the most famous witch trials in English history.
1895 -- American frontier murderer and outlaw, John Wesley Hardin, is killed by an off-duty policeman in a saloon in El Paso, Texas.
1919 -- Afghanistan gains full independence from the United Kingdom.
1934 -- The first All-American Soap Box Derby is held in Dayton, Ohio.








1990 -- Leonard Bernstein conducts his final concert, ending with Ludwig van Beethoven's Symphony No. 7.

Also born today:
1631 -- John Dryden, 1743 -- Madame du Barry, 1870 -- Bernard Baruch, 1871 -- Orville Wright, 1883 -- Coco Chanel, 1902 -- Ogden Nash, 1919 -- Malcolm Forbes, 1921 -- Gene Roddenberry, 1931 -- Willie Shoemaker, 1940 -- Jill St. John, 1946 -- Bill Clinton, 1948 -- Tipper Gore, 1956 -- Adam Arkin, 1963 -- John Stamos, 1965 -- Kyra Sedgwick, 1966 -- Lee Ann Womack, 1969 -- Matthew Perry and 1989 -- Romeo Miller.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, August 20 is the 232nd day of the year. There are 133 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to :
_*sharyn, kittykindle, donaldr143, Jerofil, James Roy Daley, Yonderer, leanne24, ART1309, Executive, graziella24, jimgoodwin, Oracle, Shannon Ryan, CoryPedersen, JeremyRiley, Sebek, Alex Rogers and LiterallyJen.*_

On this day:
1000 -- The foundation of the Hungarian state by Saint Stephen. Today celebrated as a National Day in Hungary.
1775 -- The Spanish establish a presidio (fort) in the town that became Tucson, Arizona.
1858 -- Charles Darwin first publishes his theory of evolution in The Journal of the Proceedings of the Linnean Society of London, alongside Alfred Russel Wallace's same theory.
1882 -- Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky's 1812 Overture debuts in Moscow.
1920 -- The first commercial radio station, 8MK (WWJ), begins operations in Detroit, Michigan.








1920 -- The National Football League, (NFL), is founded in the United States.
1938 -- Lou Gehrig hits his 23rd career grand slam -- a record that still stands.
1940 -- In Mexico City exiled Russian revolutionary Leon Trotsky is fatally wounded with an ice axe by Ramon Mercader. He dies the next day.

Also born today:
1833 -- Benjamin Harrison, 1890 -- H. P. Lovecraft, 1918 -- Jacqueline Susann, 1942 -- Isaac Hayes, 1946 -- Connie Chung, 1954 -- Al Roker, 1956 -- Joan Allen, 1962 -- James Marsters, 1974 -- Amy Adams, and 1992 -- Demi Lovato,.

and an image from intinst:
*Hope you are more excited about your birthday than Felix 
here, and that it is a great one!*


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, August 21 is the 233rd day of the year. There are 132 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to drenee!

Happy Birthday to:
_*drenee, Pencepon, goramsey, bill1948, klint1, perryluvr, IronBird, naruto23, TJsmetana, alfredluna, rexgriffin, MarkAdamKaplan, chloebrown and Blue Kincaid.*_

On this day:
1770 -- James Cook formally claims eastern Australia for Great Britain, naming it New South Wales.
1831 -- Nat Turner leads black slaves and free blacks in a rebellion.
1888 -- The first successful adding machine in the United States is patented by William Seward Burroughs.








1944 -- Dumbarton Oaks Conference, prelude to the United Nations, begins.
1959 -- President Dwight D. Eisenhower signs an executive order proclaiming Hawaii the 50th state of the union. 
1991 -- Latvia declares renewal of its full independence after the occupation of Soviet Union.

Also born today:
1567 -- Francis de Sales, 1754 -- Banastre Tarleton, 1904 -- William "Count" Basie, 1906 -- Friz Freleng, 1924 -- Chris Schenkel, 1930 -- Princess Margaret, 1936 -- Wilt Chamberlain, 1938 -- Kenny Rogers, 1944 -- Jackie DeShannon, 1945 -- Patty McCormack, 1956 -- Kim Cattrall, 1967 -- Carrie-Anne Moss, 1975 -- Alicia Witt and 1986 -- Usain Bolt.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, August 22 is the 234th day of the year. There are 131 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to Marti Lewis.

Happy Birthday to:
_*mlewis78, up-fiddler, har323raj, bielonadia, beckyj20, Proteinpulver, Psychojam, bessiewolf123, ivan21duncan, MathewPennington, JuliMonroe, Notoriouswarren, L.Leander, Ted Cross, Kris10inger, sheerak, kasi65, Brandon Carbaugh, sharna sammy, astheyslept, sallyember and collinsassassination.  * _

On this day:
565 -- St. Columba reports seeing a monster in Loch Ness, Scotland.








1485 -- The Battle of Bosworth Field, the death of Richard III and the end of the House of Plantagenet.
1642 -- Charles I calls the English Parliament traitors. The English Civil War begins.
1798 -- French troops land in Kilcummin harbour, County Mayo, Ireland to aid Wolfe Tone's United Irishmen's Irish Rebellion.
1848 -- The United States annexes New Mexico.
1864 -- 12 nations sign the First Geneva Convention. The Red Cross is formed.
1902 -- Cadillac Motor Company is founded.
1950 -- Althea Gibson becomes the first black competitor in international tennis.
1972 -- Rhodesia is expelled by the IOC for its racist policies.
1989 -- The first ring of Neptune is discovered.

Also born today:
1862 -- Claude Debussy, 1893 -- Dorothy Parker, 1912 -- John Lee Hooker, 1920 -- Ray Bradbury, 1925 -- Honor Blackman, 1934 -- Norman Schwarzkopf, 1939 -- Carl Yastrzemski, 1939 -- Valerie Harper, 1941 -- Bill Parcells, 1947 -- Cindy Williams and 1970 -- Giada De Laurentiis.


----------



## mlewis78

Thank you Geoff!


----------



## Cindy416

Belated thank you, Geoff!


----------



## geoffthomas

Marti and Cindy - you are both most welcome.
I am happy to try to keep the daily remembrance going.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, August 23 is the 235th day of the year. There are 130 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to: 
_*PJ, MarvaD, quella1, siya23, Cbernlohan, savannah26, 1latis, MacLarens Pub, TheDrifter, jlongsa, William Stacey and drmatteri.*_

On this day:
1305 -- Sir William Wallace is executed for High Treason at Smithfield in London.
1541 -- French explorer Jacques Cartier lands near Quebec City in his third voyage to Canada.
1775 -- King George III declares that the American colonies exist in a state of open and avowed rebellion.
1904 -- The automobile tire chain is patented.








1927 -- Sacco and Vanzetti are executed.
1994 -- Eugene Bullard, The only black pilot in World War I, is posthumously commissioned as Second Lieutenant in the United States Air Force.

Also born today:
1852 -- Arnold Toynbee, 1912 -- Gene Kelly, 1929 -- Vera Miles, 1932 -- Mark Russell, 1934 -- Barbara Eden, 1934 -- Sonny Jurgensen, 1946 -- Keith Moon, 1949 -- Shelley Long, 1949 -- Rick Springfield, 1951 -- Queen Noor of Jordan,1970 -- Jay Mohr, 1970 -- River Phoenix and 1978 -- Kobe Bryant.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, August 24 is the 236th day of the year. There are 129 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is Independence Day in Ukraine.

Happy Birthday to:
_*jmeaders, MarilynMeredith, Amakusa42, Stormbringer, eschitzer, Mangar, paulpaterson45, DianeKrager, SeoRaleigh, althealee, susan67, Tails, JenniferConner, SSChaudhary, A.K. and John Draper.   * _

On this day:
79 -- Mount Vesuvius erupts. The cities of Pompeii, Herculaneum, and Stabiae are buried in volcanic ash.








410 -- The Visigoths under Alaric begin to pillage Rome.
1200 -- King John of England, signee of the first Magna Carta, marries Isabella of Angouleme in Bordeaux Cathedral.
1349 -- Six thousand Jews are killed in Mainz after being blamed for the bubonic plague.
1456 -- The printing of the Gutenberg Bible is completed.
1682 -- William Penn receives the area that is now the state of Delaware, and adds it to his colony of Pennsylvania.
1814 -- British troops invade Washington, D.C. and burn down the White House and several other buildings.
1831 -- Charles Darwin is asked to travel on HMS Beagle.
1875 -- Captain Matthew Webb became first person to swim the English Channel
1932 -- Amelia Earhart becomes the first woman to fly across the United States non-stop 
1933 -- The Crescent Limited train derails in Washington, D.C., after the bridge it is crossing is washed out by the 1933 Chesapeake--Potomac hurricane.
1949 -- The treaty creating NATO goes into effect.

Also born today:
1591 -- Robert Herrick, 1759 -- William Wilberforce, 1912 -- Durward Kirby, 1929 -- Yasser Arafat, 1938 -- Mason Williams, 1947 -- Anne Archer, 1949 -- Joe Regalbuto, 1951 -- Orson Scott Card, 1958 -- Steve Guttenberg, 1960 -- Cal Ripken, Jr., 1965 -- Marlee Matlin and 1988 -- Rupert Grint.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, August 25 is the 237th day of the year. There are 128 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*abrassell, dfwillia, BBMountain, ValHallaGirl, BlakeMP, PinkKindle, BlockMaker, mitzibuck25, samu3ld0m, thombue31, xanderGT25, lcook0825, laceyy905, sayrian675, bambam231, janaya876, casstle782, notebkcity, ellie854, aebbyz753, ZendyScoth, linnei653, angie298, chelsy328, Devoe906, Barbara Bartholomew, LucianaLucy, Joshua Unruh, KJ Kron, David M. Baum, SamMoore, QualityGuru, Rumpelteazer, Felipe, DaveHughes, Jason Boyd, KTaylor-Green, courtyoung, victorcornell and ShannonEckrich. *_

On this day:
1609 -- Galileo Galilei demonstrates his first telescope to Venetian lawmakers.








1814 -- Washington, D.C. is burned and White House is destroyed by British forces during the War of 1812.
1894 -- Shibasaburo Kitasato discovers the infectious agent of the bubonic plague and publishes his findings in The Lancet.
1916 -- The United States National Park Service is created.

Also born today:
1836 -- Bret Harte, 1909 -- Michael Rennie, 1910 -- Ruby Keeler, 1913 -- Walt Kelly, 1916 -- Van Johnson, 1917 -- Mel Ferrer, 1918 -- Leonard Bernstein, 1918 -- Richard Greene, 1919 -- George Wallace, 1921 -- Monty Hall, 1927 -- Althea Gibson, 1930 -- Sean Connery, 1931 -- Regis Philbin, 1933 -- Tom Skerritt, 1938 -- Frederick Forsyth, 1949 -- Gene Simmons, 1954 -- Elvis Costello, 1958 -- Tim Burton, 1961 -- Billy Ray Cyrus, 1964 -- Blair Underwood, 1968 -- Rachael Ray, 1970 -- Claudia Schiffer and 1987 -- Blake Lively.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, August 26 is the 238th day of the year. There are 127 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Happy Birthday to Thumper. *_

Oh yeah, and: 
_*Cache22, J.T. Banks, Twitterpated, Marshall Chamberlain, Limesat, brad.holton, bradley78, clinr2t8, vicky2426, james782010, peter2426, james2426, mike2426, philip786, adam2426, adamd85, walter987, alex2426, kevin2426, adam7561, max24261, adam-786, adam4help, nathan.786, peter951, roger4help, roger.753, rick4help, nathan4help, steve4pcrepair, Nathan-The-Best, steve.the.best, allan4help, Justin.LaceWigs, allanthebest1, ronald4help, Joe4help, Parisse, pete4help, scott4help, brad225, bradthebest84, brad.best, brad.753, roncreatore, ron.753, ron.2233, Andy753, Andy951, Adam654, Andy22561, Kent Kelly, Adam852, Andre763, Andy336, Adam5511, catherine24, Andy66112, Andy44126, Sergio7531, Robin753, Robin951, Brendon753, jewel16simons, SergiodaBest, kvtaylor, Robin6661, Alexdabest, Robin88001, Robindabest, ThomasDaBest, Robin554, bbgirl720, Willi4help, Alex554, RichardDaBest, William660, William595, Alex66152, William33097, William4401, Richard6651, William885, William77411, StuartdaBest, Stuart4help, I.D. Martin, RJ Parker - Author & Amazon Top Reviewer, NoreeCosper, AuthorSAHunt, zandermarks, death wizard and sophia ann.*_

On this day:
1498 -- Michelangelo is commissioned to carve the Pietà








1768 -- Captain James Cook sets sail from England on board HMS Endeavour.
1920 -- The 19th amendment to United States Constitution takes effect, giving women the right to vote.
1970 -- The then new feminist movement, led by Betty Friedan, leads a nation-wide Women's Strike for Equality.
1971 -- The United States Congress declares August 26th as an annual Women's Equality Day.

Also born today:
1676 -- Robert Walpole, 1740 -- Joseph Montgolfier, 1819 -- Prince Albert, 1906 -- Albert Sabin, 1910 -- Mother Teresa, 1921 -- Benjamin Bradlee, 1922 -- Irving R. Levine, 1935 -- Geraldine Ferraro, 1945 -- Tom Ridge, 1952 -- Michael Jeter and 1980 -- Macaulay Culkin.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, August 27 is the 239th day of the year. There are 126 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Khabita, mmefford, Woodpile, Mary Fremont Schoenecker, gilbertlowery, Davidjames, jewelrybyKAS, Laura Kaye, sjones2011, cha54lee, FURM, wnstanley and nikhilparekh.*_

On this day:
410 -- The sacking of Rome by the Visigoths ends after three days.
1776 -- The Battle of Long Island: in what is now Brooklyn, New York, British forces under General William Howe defeat Americans under General George Washington.








1859 -- Petroleum is discovered in Titusville, Pennsylvania leading to the world's first commercially successful oil well.
1921 -- The British install the son of Sharif Hussein bin Ali (leader of the Arab Revolt of 1916 against the Ottoman Empire) as King Faisal I of Iraq.
1990 -- Stevie Ray Vaughan dies in a helicopter crash.

Also born today:
1770 -- Georg Wilhelm Friedrich Hegel, 1899 -- C. S. Forester, 1908 -- Lyndon B. Johnson, 1916 -- Martha Raye, 1937 -- Tommy Sands, 1943 -- Tuesday Weld and 1969 -- Cesar Millan.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, August 28 is the 240th day of the year. There are 125 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to: 
_*Ottie, pjocon, ayleenzarate, Skipp, inday123, lizajames, AmusedDiva, wolfy, Boush, asraf6789, meli3567, shinta8907, asmi5678, aulia5679, rara0987, gracia9987, nurul9567, tasya4568, jesica1107, nieke9845, himawan7845, novia6987, maruko3187, shiren6357, angel6390, mika5790, miki5790, mirasi5687, anin9687, slamet1687, wapa8687, lisona9687, reva4917, marni9178, budi1878, rama8899, derickpatt09, jusmiddleton28, DanoJ, tmaterno, gibsonjunkie, ThomasScott, elizabethbarone, danixokamoto and rcbruno.*_

On this day:
1609 -- Henry Hudson discovers Delaware Bay.
1789 -- William Herschel discovers a new moon of Saturn.
1845 -- The first issue of Scientific American magazine is published.
1862 -- American Civil War: Second Battle of Bull Run, also known as the Battle of Second Manassas.
1898 -- Caleb Bradham renames his carbonated soft drink "Pepsi-Cola".
1917 -- Ten Suffragettes are arrested while picketing the White House.
1963 -- March on Washington for Jobs and Freedom: Martin Luther King, Jr. gives his I Have a Dream speech.








1990 -- Iraq declares Kuwait to be its newest province.
1996 -- Charles, Prince of Wales and Diana, Princess of Wales divorce.

Also born today:
1749 -- Johann Wolfgang von Goethe, 1774 -- Elizabeth Ann Seton, 1828 -- Leo Tolstoy, 1899 -- Charles Boyer, 1916 -- Jack Vance, 1925 -- Donald O'Connor, 1930 -- Ben Gazzara, 1943 -- David Soul, 1965 -- Shania Twain, 1969 -- Jason Priestley, 1969 -- Jack Black, 1971 -- Janet Evans, 1982 -- LeAnn Rimes and 1991 -- Kyle Massey.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, August 29 is the 241st day of the year. There are 124 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*SJHanson, sam905, autotransporters, john906, mikel10miller, warren09e, brian80n, glenn60n, kent60t, tony50o, jed60scoth, earl40tyler, barry50y, owen80n, neal40l, kirt20t, neal60l, kevin30n, basil40l, noel80l, Smithzarate, gabriel80l, toby30y, hale70e, sim70m, jacob80b, noel20l, alton60n, axel40l, joliz123, James Finn Garner ,MsSofie, Timta2011, plwebb, Grant_nash, Tiffany55 and Nancy Bevilaqua.*_

On this day:
1521 -- The Ottoman Turks capture Nandorfehervar, now known as Belgrade.
1533 -- Atahualpa, the 13th and last emperor of the Incas, dies by strangulation at the hands of Francisco Pizarro's Spanish conquistadors. His death marks the end of 300 years of Inca civilization.
1541 -- The Ottoman Turks capture Buda, the capital of the Hungarian Kingdom.
1831 -- Michael Faraday discovers electromagnetic induction.
1835 -- The city of Melbourne, Australia is founded.
1898 -- The Goodyear tire company is founded.
1966 -- The Beatles perform their last concert before paying fans at Candlestick Park in San Francisco.









Also born today:
1632 -- John Locke, 1809 -- Oliver Wendell Holmes, Sr., 1912 -- Barry Sullivan, 1915 -- Ingrid Bergman, 1920 -- Charlie Parker, 1922 -- Mr. Blackwell, 1923 -- Richard Attenborough, 1936 -- John McCain, 1938 -- Elliott Gould, 1940 -- James Brady, 1941 -- Robin Leach, 1958 -- Michael Jackson, 1986 -- Lea Michele and 1990 -- Nicole Anderson.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, August 30 is the 242nd day of the year. There are 123 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Happy Birthday to Kathy.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Kathy, Benjamin, EKBrowne, sade1122, berncuizon, Crecard, rina101, OnlineBakery, Dingo, Roy Finch, kasimkaey, TracyTegan and rsscheyer.*_

On this day:
1835 -- Melbourne, Australia is founded.








1956 -- The Lake Pontchartrain Causeway opens.
1967 -- Thurgood Marshall is confirmed as the first African American Justice of the United States Supreme Court.

Also born today:
1797 -- Mary Wollstonecraft Shelley, 1893 -- Huey Long, 1896 -- Raymond Massey, 1898 -- Shirley Booth, 1906 -- Joan Blondell, 1908 -- Fred MacMurray, 1918 -- Ted Williams, 1924 -- Geoffrey Beene, 1930 -- Warren Buffett, 1939 -- Elizabeth Ashley, 1943 -- Jean-Claude Killy, 1946 -- Peggy Lipton, 1963 -- Michael Chiklis and 1972 -- Cameron Diaz.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, August 31 is the 243rd day of the year. There are 122 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_jderouen, NewlyForgotten, afrodcya, CarnegieB31, Amy Corwin, cooperk30, Romana Grimm, Holeleecow, richardrbroyles, matthewblake, J_Thompson, I-Lanaa Twine (27) and markcuscoailes._

On this day:
1803 -- Lewis and Clark start their expedition to the west by leaving Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania at 11 in the morning.
1897 -- Thomas Edison patents the Kinetoscope, the first movie projector.








1957 -- The Federation of Malaya (now Malaysia) gains its independence from the United Kingdom.
1997 -- Diana, Princess of Wales, her companion Dodi Al-Fayed and driver Henri Paul die in a car crash in Paris.

Also born today:
1903 -- Arthur Godfrey, 1908 -- William Saroyan, 1914 -- Richard Basehart, 1916 -- Daniel Schorr, 1918 -- Alan Jay Lerner, 1924 -- Buddy Hackett, 1928 -- James Coburn, 1935 -- Eldridge Cleaver, 1935 -- Frank Robinson, 1945 -- Itzhak Perlman, 1949 -- Richard Gere and 1955 -- Edwin Moses.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, September 1 is the 244th day of the year. There are 121 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Miss Molly, hlmphotog, nelamvr6, VMars, stringbeanie, jonecollins9, raven312, jmadmad, credoman, kyralu, gagangyonson12, erwinnicor12, kiazishiru, Zefiris, Kate Nevermore, sylviahubbard1, ebiannah, Jordyhicks16, Panther, RPMcMurphy, Danielle Lyons, Anthony Venutolo, Backbefore7 and A.C. Scott .*_

On this day:
1532 -- Lady Anne Boleyn is made Marchioness of Pembroke by her fiance, King Henry VIII of England.
1897 -- The Boston subway opens, becoming the first underground rapid transit system in North America.
1914 -- The last passenger pigeon, a female named Martha, dies in captivity in the Cincinnati Zoo.
1920 -- The Fountain of Time opens as a tribute to the 100 years of peace between the United States and Great Britain following the Treaty of Ghent. _The things you learn - I never knew about this!_








1928 -- Ahmet Zogu declares Albania to be a monarchy and proclaims himself king.
1969 -- A revolution in Libya brings Muammar al-Gaddafi to power, which is later transferred to the People's Committees.
1970 -- Attempted assassination of King Hussein of Jordan by Palestinian guerrillas, who attacked his motorcade.
1972 -- In Reykjavik, Iceland, American Bobby Fischer beats Russian Boris Spassky and becomes the world chess champion.

Also born today:
1866 -- James J. Corbett, 1875 -- Edgar Rice Burroughs, 1907 -- Walter Reuther, 1920 -- Richard Farnsworth, 1922 -- Yvonne De Carlo, 1923 -- Rocky Marciano, 1928 -- George Maharis, 1933 -- Ann Richards, 1933 -- Conway Twitty, 1939 -- Lily Tomlin, 1942 -- _*C. J. Cherryh*_, 1944 -- Leonard Slatkin, 1946 -- Barry Gibb, 1950 -- Dr. Phil McGraw, 1957 -- Gloria Estefan and 1981 -- Clinton Portis.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, September 2 is the 245th day of the year. There are 120 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*beanie22, sallyh12, David Wood, socialwebexpert, tallandy225, DenverRalphy, Rejsningsproblemer, freebird, Roccoehe, stevengillhouse4, chechay3, misschen, shenshy, cheredd, kingraccid, Claytonrakz92, sashiqueen, cherryshy, chershy, sherremae, cherepie, Nicole Zoltack, terdybooc12, f13sky2, eagleman00, rmbooks, MrsK09, Victoria Barrow, Micki23 and Tstarnes.*_

On this day:
31 BC -- Battle of Actium -- off the western coast of Greece, forces of Octavian defeat troops under Mark Antony and Cleopatra.
1666 -- The Great Fire of London breaks out and burns for three days, destroying 10,000 buildings including St Paul's Cathedral.








1789 -- The United States Department of the Treasury is founded.
1901 -- Vice President of the United States Theodore Roosevelt utters the famous phrase, "Speak softly and carry a big stick" at the Minnesota State Fair.

Also born today:
1917 -- Cleveland Amory, 1925 -- Hugo Montenegro, 1948 -- Terry Bradshaw, 1951 -- Mark Harmon, 1952 -- Jimmy Connors, 1964 -- Keanu Reeves and 1966 -- Salma Hayek.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, September 3 is the 246th day of the year. There are 119 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Peehen, cybergeezer, JeanneB, R. M. Reed, TheIglooOven, Gengler4u2C, Lauriemom, thersakewal40, writerpatty, BiancaSommerland, Erin Jamison, torridcooke, StephenBrennan, krissy, Tovran and Sally Lundsten.*_

On this day:
301 -- San Marino, one of the smallest nations in the world and the world's oldest republic still in existence, is founded by Saint Marinus.








1189 -- Richard I of England (a.k.a. Richard "the Lionheart") is crowned at Westminster.
1802 -- William Wordsworth composes the sonnet Composed upon Westminster Bridge, September 3, 1802.

Also born today:
1875 -- Ferdinand Porsche, 1910 -- Kitty Carlisle, 1913 -- Alan Ladd, 1923 -- Mort Walker, 1926 -- Irene Papas, 1932 -- Eileen Brennan, 1942 -- Al Jardine, 1943 -- Valerie Perrine, 1965 -- Charlie Sheen, 1980 -- Jennie Finch and 1986 -- Shaun White.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, September 4 is the 247th day of the year. There are 118 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*greenwheels, CWebb3, darlenerenuart09, tomhedson56, CazzySmith, J.W.BACCARO, Jeff Menapace, Tajsa57, Nathalie Hamidi, Kassandra Lamb, StevenBelskie, Jennifer R P, MissL78, Betsy Burke, Irma Geddon, Nathalie Aynié and C. Michael Wells.*_

On this day:
476 -- Romulus Augustus, last emperor of the Western Roman Empire, is deposed when Odoacer proclaims himself King of Italy, thus ending Western Roman Empire.
1888 -- George Eastman registers the trademark Kodak and receives a patent for his camera that uses roll film.
1950 -- First appearance of the "Beetle Bailey" comic strip.
1956 -- The IBM RAMAC 305 is introduced, the first commercial computer to use magnetic disk storage.
1957 -- The Ford Motor Company introduces the Edsel.








1972 -- Mark Spitz becomes the first competitor to win seven medals at a single Olympic Games.
1998 -- Google is founded by Larry Page and Sergey Brin, two students at Stanford University.

Also born today:
1905 -- Mary Renault, 1917 -- Henry Ford II, 1918 -- Paul Harvey, 1928 -- Dick York, 1929 -- Thomas Eagleton, 1931 -- Mitzi Gaynor, 1949 -- Tom Watson, 1951 -- Judith Ivey, 1960 -- Damon Wayans and 1981 -- Beyonce Knowles.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, September 5 is the 248th day of the year. There are 117 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*HappyGuy, Magoo, jeremy81, duart maclean, mrjeffrivera, chloe23, kim23, sdsullivan, marceladmiraal, evasmith09, jeffreysaunder, JEMedrick, sail2fly, Bruceson, j4rodzl6, Paradise, 9Lanterns, noraquick, Kim Sheard, juliet1959, ShaneJeffery, Alan V. Nelson, Shelly0905and jakelogsdon.*_

On this day:
1666 -- Great Fire of London ends.
1774 -- First Continental Congress assembles in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania.
1781 -- Battle of the Chesapeake in the American Revolutionary War.
1927 -- The first Oswald the Lucky Rabbit cartoon, Trolley Troubles, produced by Walt Disney, is released by Universal Pictures.








1960 -- The boxer Muhammad Ali (then Cassius Clay) is awarded the gold medal for his first place in the light heavyweight boxing competition at the Olympic Games in Rome.
1975 -- Sacramento, California: Lynette Fromme attempts to assassinate U.S. President Gerald Ford.

Also born today:
1735 -- Johann Christian Bach, 1817 -- Aleksey Konstantinovich Tolstoy, 1847 -- Jesse James, 1873 -- Cornelius Vanderbilt III, 1902 -- Darryl F. Zanuck, 1927 -- Paul Volcker, 1929 -- Bob Newhart, 1940 -- Raquel Welch and 1946 -- Freddie Mercury.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, September 6 is the 249th day of the year. There are 116 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Wheezie, rivermdz, gabrieltaason, katrina96, stellalynne, Ghostwalker117, BigPauly and syravi .*_
On this day:
1492 -- Christopher Columbus sails from La Gomera in the Canary Islands, his final port of call before crossing the Atlantic for the first time.
1620 -- The Pilgrims sail from Plymouth, England, on the Mayflower to settle in North America
1628 -- Puritans settle Salem, which will later become part of Massachusetts Bay Colony.
1955 -- Istanbul Pogrom: Istanbul's Greek and Armenian minority are the target of a government-sponsored pogrom.
1991 -- The name Saint Petersburg is restored to Russia's second largest city, which had been renamed Leningrad in 1924.








1995 -- Cal Ripken Jr of the Baltimore Orioles plays in his 2,131st consecutive game, breaking a record that stood for 56 years.
1997 -- Diana, Princess of Wales is laid to rest in front of a television audience of more than 2.5 billion.

Also born today:
1888 -- Joseph P. Kennedy, Sr., 1893 -- Claire Chennault, 1899 -- Billy Rose, 1944 -- Swoosie Kurtz, 1947 -- Jane Curtin, 1954 -- Carly Fiorina, 1958 -- Jeff Foxworthy, 1962 -- Elizabeth Vargas, 1972 -- China Mieville,

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, September 7 is the 250th day of the year. There are 115 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Happy Birthday to Miss Merry.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Meredith Sinclair, tattookat, rmaiolo, MichaelCDent, kerpolika, nwyckoff, rommelbooc12, Sophrosyne, dinobooc12, judd.exley, Bruce21, janrry21, maryjoy21, Sophiebelle, jolenekendry, Hadou, NumberSix, sweetmello7, Charles.Colyott, Berryk, Cynthia P James, kit1978 and Li Chaka.color]*_

On this day:
70 -- A Roman army under Titus occupies and plunders Jerusalem.
1191 -- Third Crusade: Battle of Arsuf -- Richard I of England defeats Saladin at Arsuf.
1901 -- The Boxer Rebellion in China officially ends with the signing of the Boxer Protocol.
1907 -- Cunard Line's RMS Lusitania sets sail on her maiden voyage from Liverpool, England to New York City.
1921 -- In Atlantic City, New Jersey, the first Miss America Pageant, a two-day event, is held.
1936 -- The last surviving member of the thylacine species, Benjamin, dies alone in her cage at the Hobart Zoo in Tasmania.








1963 -- The Pro Football Hall of Fame opens in Canton, Ohio with 17 charter members.
2005 -- First presidential election is held in Egypt.

Also born today:
1533 -- Queen Elizabeth I of England, 1860 -- Grandma Moses, 1909 -- Elia Kazan, 1913 -- Anthony Quayle, 1923 -- Peter Lawford, 1925 -- Laura Ashley, 1936 -- Buddy Holly and 1987 -- Evan Rachel Wood.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, September 8 is the 251st day of the year. There are 114 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special birthday wishes to tessa.

Happy Birthday to:
_*tessa, KenMcConnell, Arkhan, kory, jwatson300011, Lee Moan, erickh04, fusprofir, autumn13B1, mriggle783, allison79, krkelimri, Wonder4u, markbeyer, jeboynicor12, zethershaw12, adriantorres17, deanfromaustralia, SkyFlakes, Jean E, mestrin, RegineGray, joseph1955 and taylor6008.*_

On this day:
1504 -- Michelangelo's David is unveiled in Florence.
1565 -- The Knights of Malta lift the Turkish siege of Malta that began on May 18.








1888 -- In London, the body of Jack the Ripper's second murder victim, Annie Chapman, is found.
1930 -- 3M begins marketing Scotch transparent tape.
1966 -- The first Star Trek series premieres on NBC.
1970 -- Hijacking (and subsequent destruction) of three airliners to Jordan by Palestinians
1971 -- In Washington, D.C., the John F. Kennedy Center for the Performing Arts is inaugurated









Also born today:
1841 -- Antonin Dvořak, 1922 -- Sid Caesar, 1924 -- Grace Metalious, 1925 -- Peter Sellers, 1932 -- Patsy Cline, 1957 -- Heather Thomas, 1971 -- Brooke Burke, 1971 -- David Arquette, 1979 -- Pink and 1981 -- Jonathan Taylor Thomas.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, September 9 is the 252nd day of the year. There are 113 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Happy Birthday to 911jason

Happy Birthday to:
_*Reneebean1, [email protected], Legoboyzmom, articledirectory09, profilecreate09, Guido Henkel, atralev, zelmaf, henhopkin, tombryant03, mitchsparks, tommyquids, Afandaxy, pakotz, hillthompson, Rafael, covecenter02, stewartburleigh, sevensecrets99, jfaye04, KaraKaye, knchilders, wlunsford03, clashtroy, tiara13A, mariawappling, adamriesel, howardantton, athena_001, DeboraWilliams, CarmeloPaul, McJ0nes, katherineacope, streK76S2, limjaca, hllen, logondingo, tetemila, pokedvdnews, MSellers1961, Massey, SashaWoodlin, ddonaldhjjensen, BillyLTimms, t0mazPuol, bertcarson, Ciareader, mytipglass, symptoms, Michelle1LaRue, Michael Kingswood, XercesLee, Caja, noahjones, Abdiel, Donaldbarrett, Earlyounkin, Jeffreycjohnson, Blanche867, chad13, timjerry5, hanata234, SimoBret4, hamsvictoria, RahBry5, Caleine684, HuhDvon3, Bebx21, Eyalkopaglish, Daveeda976, MrtinBot4, agabriel, Diana0976, dawarner3v, lmichel3n5, dcarrer3x, kyle220 (61), vicki batman, kasparnage, WendyandCharles, Derendrea, SIDunbar, SamanthaLaFantasie and 911jason*_

On this day:
1776 -- The Continental Congress officially names its new union of sovereign states the United States.
1850 -- California is admitted as the thirty-first U.S. state.
1926 -- The U.S. National Broadcasting Company is formed.
1947 -- First actual case of a computer bug being found: a moth lodges in a relay of a Harvard Mark II computer at Harvard University.








1956 -- Elvis Presley appears on The Ed Sullivan Show for the first time.

Also born today:
1754 -- William Bligh, 1828 -- Leo Tolstoy, 1887 -- Alf Landon, 1890 -- Harland Sanders, 1894 -- Arthur Freed, 1900 -- James Hilton, 1925 -- Cliff Robertson, 1949 -- Joe Theismann, 1952 -- Angela Cartwright, 1960 -- Mario Batali, 1960 -- Hugh Grant, 1966 -- Adam Sandler, 1969 -- Rachel Hunter, 1972 -- Goran Visnjic and 1980 -- Michelle Williams.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, September 10 is the 253rd day of the year. There are 112 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*jesseyates10, Lakee05, sunshinedizon, Vencel, livepsyche, NancyACollins, KatieJohnson, garryg, noble19con, CherNe12, Connor Dix, azieran, J.A. Belfield, Elle St. Laurent, Nancy_A_Collins, tmcarper, Daisy13, Sarah Stimson and jtodddevs.*_

On this day:
1846 -- Elias Howe is granted a patent for the sewing machine.








1963 -- 20 African-American students enter public schools in Alabama.
2008 -- The Large Hadron Collider at CERN, described as the biggest scientific experiment in history is powered up in Geneva, Switzerland.

Also born today:
1914 -- Robert Wise, 1915 -- Edmond O'Brien, 1918 -- Rin Tin Tin, 1929 -- Arnold Palmer, 1934 -- Charles Kuralt, 1934 -- Roger Maris, 1945 -- Jose Feliciano, 1953 -- Amy Irving and 1960 -- Colin Firth.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, September 11 is the 254th day of the year in the Gregorian calendar. There are 111 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special birthday wishes to Sailor (wherever you are).

Happy Birthday to:
_*Sailor, twiz, dnoble74, Auryn, Labnick, Kindlekelly, Fredlet, sptrout, Gordonfer, calvinsnow, lesliegal08, bluetiger1941, AshMcHale11, pjwebb, Faith.Ruelle, JessaGilbert and Unsuspecting.*_

On this day:
1609 -- Henry Hudson discovers Manhattan Island and the indigenous people living there.
1773 -- The Public Advertiser publishes a satirical essay titled Rules By Which A Great Empire May Be Reduced To A Small One written by Benjamin Franklin.
1789 -- Alexander Hamilton is appointed the first United States Secretary of the Treasury.
1847 -- Stephen Foster's well-known song, Oh! Susanna, is first performed at a saloon in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania.
1857 -- Mormon settlers and Paiutes massacre 120 pioneers at Mountain Meadows, Utah.
1941 -- Ground is broken for the construction of The Pentagon.








1961 -- Foundation of the World Wildlife Fund.
1996 -- The Southern Pacific Railroad is absorbed into the Union Pacific Railroad system.
2001 -- The September 11 attacks take place in the United States.

Also born today:
1862 -- O. Henry, 1885 -- D. H. Lawrence, 1913 -- Paul "Bear" Bryant, 1917 -- Ferdinand Marcos, 1917 -- Herbert Lom, 1924 -- Tom Landry, 1940 -- Brian De Palma, 1950 -- Amy Madigan, 1962 -- Kristy McNichol, 1965 -- Moby and 1967 -- Harry Connick, Jr..

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, September 12 is the 255th day of the year. There are 110 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*vick_ammo, therapistgrace, manhaton27, Michell Webb, dimpydiet98, jmorlak1, jakegreen, seanlim278, elissaburn12, rpflynn, lindaannewulf, thietkelogo, brehof, chel.c.cam, BrotherofCats, CarlAndrews, daniel kaibutsu chee and James Lange.*_

On this day:
490 BC -- The conventionally accepted date for the Battle of Marathon. The Athenians and their Plataean allies, defeat the first Persian invasion force of Greece.
1846 -- Elizabeth Barrett elopes with Robert Browning.
1910 -- Premiere performance of Gustav Mahler's Symphony No. 8 in Munich 
1940 -- Cave paintings are discovered in Lascaux, France.








1959 -- Premiere of Bonanza, the first regularly-scheduled TV program presented in color.
2005 -- Hong Kong Disneyland opens in Penny's Bay, Lantau Island, Hong Kong.

Also born today:
1575 -- Henry Hudson, 1818 -- Richard Gatling, 1880 -- H. L. Mencken, 1888 -- Maurice Chevalier, 1892 -- Alfred A. Knopf, 1913 -- Jesse Owens, 1931 -- George Jones, 1940 -- Linda Gray, 1944 -- Barry White, 1951 -- Joe Pantoliano, 1955 -- Peter Scolari, 1957 -- Rachel Ward, 1980 -- Yao Ming and 1981 -- Jennifer Hudson.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, September 13 is the 256th day of the year. There are 109 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Tshimangadzo, erinys, jamesshep_15, joehart, Ashleymdz, Madeline, susiehinton15, DawnB, sgarrett79, reevans26, Dennis Coslett, MartinGibbs, Fred Limberg, AlisaC, budayko and Outeast.*_

On this day:
122 -- Construction of Hadrian's Wall begins.
1501 -- Michelangelo begins work on his statue of David.
1609 -- Henry Hudson reaches the river that would later be named after him -- the Hudson River.
1814 -- Francis Scott Key writes The Star-Spangled Banner
1922 -- The temperature (in the shade) at Al 'Aziziyah, Libya reaches a world record 57.8 °C (136.0 °F).
1943 -- Chiang Kai-shek elected President of the Republic of China.
1953 -- Nikita Khrushchev is appointed secretary-general of the Communist Party of the Soviet Union.
1956 -- IBM introduces the first computer disk storage unit, the RAMAC 305.








2001 -- Civilian aircraft traffic resumes in the U.S. after the September 11, 2001 attacks.

Also born today:
1851 -- Walter Reed, 1860 -- John J. Pershing, 1894 -- J.B. Priestley, 1903 -- Claudette Colbert, 1925 -- Mel Torme, 1931 -- Barbara Bain, 1944 -- Jacqueline Bisset, 1948 -- Nell Carter, 1951 -- Jean Smart and 1980 -- Ben Savage.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, September 14 is the 257th day of the year. There are 108 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Happy Birthday to our own sandypeach.

Happy Birthday to:
_*sandypeach, Bluejarzen, benjohnny, ShaneDawn, Gen12DXTX, sherlockevans01, SG_MetalHead, WordSpiller, Steve Emmett, marktrainer, JaymeMorse, tashizzlet, MaxDog, sweetcrabhoney18 and Patrick Adams.*_

On this day:
1741 -- George Frideric Handel completed his oratorio Messiah.
1752 -- The British Empire adopts the Gregorian calendar
1814 -- The poem Defence of Fort McHenry is written by Francis Scott Key. The poem is later used as the lyrics of The Star-Spangled Banner.








1847 -- Mexican-American War: Winfield Scott captures Mexico City. 
1901 -- President William McKinley dies after an assassination attempt, and is succeeded by Theodore Roosevelt. 
1917 -- Russia is officially proclaimed a republic.

Also born today:
1849 -- Ivan Pavlov, 1910 -- Jack Hawkins, 1914 -- Clayton Moore, 1944 -- Joey Heatherton, 1947 -- Sam Neill, 1961 -- Wendy Thomas, 1964 -- Faith Ford, 1965 -- Dmitry Medvedev and 1983 -- Amy Winehouse.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, September 15 is the 258th day of the year. There are 107 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*WestPointer1968, El, GeorgeGlass, buzzspark, williams001, Chris Crosby, Brandon514, raile51, samPorter, cbenjamin, xander449, earlwolfe165, jayreddy publisher, neithis, TJBlake, David Gaither, rbettenc and Scornwell.*_

On this day:
1789 -- The United States Department of State is established (formerly known as the "Department of Foreign Affairs").
1812 -- The French army under Napoleon reaches the Kremlin in Moscow.
1835 -- HMS Beagle, with Charles Darwin aboard, reaches the Galapagos Islands.
1948 -- The F-86 Sabre sets the world aircraft speed record at 671 miles per hour (1,080 km/h).








1959 -- Nikita Khrushchev becomes the first Soviet leader to visit the United States.
2008 -- Lehman Brothers files for Chapter 11 bankruptcy, the largest bankruptcy filing in U.S. history.

Also born today:
1254 -- Marco Polo, 1789 -- James Fenimore Cooper, 1857 -- William Howard Taft, 1889 -- Robert Benchley, 1890 -- Agatha Christie, 1903 -- Roy Acuff, 1907 -- Fay Wray, 1913 -- John N. Mitchell, 1918 -- Nipsey Russell, 1922 -- Jackie Cooper, 1928 -- Cannonball Adderley, 1940 -- Merlin Olsen, 1946 -- Tommy Lee Jones, 1946 -- Oliver Stone, 1961 -- Dan Marino, 1984 -- Prince Harry of Wales and 1986 -- Heidi Montag.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, September 16 is the 259th day of the year. There are 106 days remaining until the end of the year.

_*Special Happy Birthday to Harvey. *_

Happy Birthday to:
_*nebulinda, timm84, jesscscott, collett, rubi, dexterraw, yanseo, kurikon1989, tidbit, Bryon Quertermous, carolineluvs2rt, Libbymoore82, dena0592, PurpleShell, thegreywolf, Michael Sanrosia, charlielamberth and peteconrad.*_

On this day:
1400 -- Owain Glyndŵr is declared Prince of Wales by his followers.
1893 -- Settlers race in Oklahoma for prime land in the Cherokee Strip.
1908 -- The General Motors Corporation is founded.








1963 -- Malaysia is formed from the Federation of Malaya, Singapore, British North Borneo (Sabah) and Sarawak.

Also born today:
1883 -- T. E. Hulme, 1914 -- Allen Funt, 1922 -- Janis Paige, 1924 -- Lauren Bacall, 1925 -- Charlie Byrd, 1925 -- B. B. King, 1927 -- Peter Falk, 1930 -- Anne Francis, 1934 -- Elgin Baylor, 1934 -- George Chakiris, 1949 -- Ed Begley, Jr., 1952 -- Mickey Rourke, 1956 -- David Copperfield, 1968 -- Marc Anthony, 1971 -- Amy Poehler and 1992 -- Nick Jonas.

and an image from intinst:








JamiLee8203 (34), LilliPilli (60), piglet (54), arne_bue (75), bethhorton194 (34), solekile (29), justindvd1 (32), a1onza80 (32), ChrisInAfrica (42), gilbertreid (30), Samantha Fury (4, Snapping Turtle (42), Michaelnash (2, leafted00 (26), mass2015 (29), mass676 (29), milhan288 (29), mass2050 (29), mass2051 (29), Michael_J_Sullivan (53), Essie Holton, kisala9906 (34), Matthew Milson (30), William S. (49), darkdawn


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, September 17 is the 260th day of the year. There are 105 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*JamiLee203, LilliPilli, piglet, arne_bue, bethhorton194, solekile, justindvd1, a1onza80, ChrisInAfrica, gilbertreid, Samantha Fury, Snapping Turtle, Michaelnash, leafted00, mass2015, mass676, milhan288, mass2050, mass2051, kisala9906, Michael_J_Sullivan, Essie Holton, kisala9906, Matthew Milson, William S. and darkdawn.*_

On this day:
480 BC -- The Battle of Thermopylae, 
1787 -- The United States Constitution is signed in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania.
1978 -- The Camp David Accords are signed by Israel and Egypt.








1983 -- Vanessa Williams becomes the first black Miss America.

Also born today:
1907 -- Warren Burger, 1923 -- Hank Williams, 1927 -- George Blanda, 1928 -- Roddy McDowall, 1929 -- Sir Stirling Moss, 1931 -- Anne Bancroft, 1948 -- John Ritter and 1985 -- Alexander Ovechkin.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, September 18 is the 261st day of the year. There are 104 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Danipet, allthewayvegas, brittanies13, Joespano, Aerosoleshoes, Cujo, janette, ashanti, elyndalisay, khent003, jason_menozac, stevenry0, sheryl_baver, AmyJ, marya7kins0n, m4rkj0hn, janicefoust460, kidwgm, ChemicalBilly57, scottcsmith, Susie Evans, Gareth K Pengelly, LadyX20, Nathan F., woodss, KMKinsley and DrewBialko.  * _

On this day:
324 -- Constantine the Great decisively defeats Licinius in the Battle of Chrysopolis.
1502 -- Christopher Columbus lands at Costa Rica on his fourth, and final, voyage.
1809 -- The Royal Opera House in London opens.








1837 -- Tiffany and Co. is founded by Charles Lewis Tiffany and Teddy Young in New York City. 
1850 -- The U.S. Congress passes the Fugitive Slave Law of 1850.
1873 -- Panic of 1873: The U.S. bank Jay Cooke & Company declares bankruptcy, triggering a series of bank failures.
1961 -- U.N. Secretary-General Dag Hammarskjöld dies in a plane crash.
1975 -- Patty Hearst is arrested after a year on the FBI Most Wanted List.
2009 -- The 72 year run of the soap opera The Guiding Light ends.

Also born today:
53 -- Trajan, Roman Emperor, 1709 -- Samuel Johnson, 1765 -- Pope Gregory XVI, 1905 -- Greta Garbo, 1916 -- Rossano Brazzi, 1920 -- Jack Warden, 1927 -- Phyllis Kirk, 1933 -- Robert Blake, 1939 -- Frankie Avalon, 1948 -- Lynn Abbey, 1971 -- Lance Armstrong and 1971 -- Jada Pinkett Smith.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, September 19 is the 262nd day of the year. There are 103 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*delron, jaywilson, RafaelMontilla, danieldesmond, tswilkins, mj2040, K-Dalglish, jkbreunig, liddell, longislandlimo, bbker897, lisaoliver, rayhensley, NathanWrann, Julia Crane, Chris Slusser, Danielle Jarvis, Mia Grace, dwaynepugh, vpayton, NovelistRamsey, Hayley Clinton and Robert Dahlen.*_

On this day:
1676 -- Jamestown is burned to the ground by the forces of Nathaniel Bacon during Bacon's Rebellion.








1881 -- President James A. Garfield dies of wounds suffered in a July 2 shooting.
1952 -- The United States bars Charlie Chaplin from re-entering the country after a trip to England.

Also born today:
1796 -- Hartley Coleridge, 1922 -- Damon Knight, 1928 -- Adam West, 1931 -- Brook Benton, 1933 -- David McCallum, 1934 -- Brian Epstein, 1937 -- Abner Haynes, 1940 -- Bill Medley, 1940 -- Paul Williams, 1941 -- Mama Cass Elliot, 1948 -- Jeremy Irons, 1949 -- Twiggy, 1964 -- Trisha Yearwood and 1974 -- Jimmy Fallon.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, September 20 is the 263rd day of the year. There are 102 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*KingRBlue, ttoomey, jamkind, TheDreamContinued, ZuzanaLewis, JamieBurnette, LDS, kevin-taylor, reedhen22, Bryan R. Dennis, Greg Hamerton, Erica Conroy, michaelraytaylor, SSRichardson, anniejocoby and wordwan.*_

On this day:
1187 -- Saladin begins the Siege of Jerusalem.
1519 -- Ferdinand Magellan sets sail from Sanlúcar de Barrameda on his expedition to circumnavigate the globe.
1633 -- Galileo Galilei is tried before the Congregation for the Doctrine of the Faith for teaching that the Earth orbits the Sun.
1881 -- Chester A. Arthur is inaugurated as the 21st President of the United States following the assassination of James Garfield.
1906 -- Cunard Line's RMS Mauretania is launched at the Swan Hunter & Wigham Richardson shipyard in Newcastle upon Tyne, England.








1946 -- The first Cannes Film Festival is held.

Also born today:
1878 -- Upton Sinclair, 1917 -- Red Auerbach, 1924 -- Gogi Grant, 1929 -- Anne Meara, 1934 -- Sophia Loren, 1948 -- George R. R. Martin and 1967 Ricky Nelson's twins: Gunnar and Matthew.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, September 21 is the 264th day of the year. There are 101 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Marguerite, Malibama, robertlc, prey4war, benny225, lorflo, lester5865, iri473sam, Joy1521, mlheath, sandraohashi, Meaghan Ward ,Aaron J Booth, Sean Patrick Fox, GreatMindsLit, katieajennings and Keith Soares.*_

On this day:
1780 -- Benedict Arnold gives the British the plans to West Point.
1897 -- The "Yes, Virginia, there is a Santa Claus" editorial is published in the New York Sun.
1937 -- J. R. R. Tolkien's The Hobbit is published.
1942 -- The B-29 Superfortress makes its maiden flight.








1981 -- Sandra Day O'Connor is unanimously approved by the U.S. Senate as the first female Supreme Court justice.
2001 -- Deep Space 1 flies within 2,200 km of Comet Borrelly.

Also born today:
1411 -- Richard Plantagenet, 1866 -- H. G. Wells, 1931 -- Larry Hagman, 1935 -- Henry Gibson, 1944 -- Fannie Flagg, 1944 -- Hamilton Jordan, 1945 -- Jerry Bruckheimer, 1947 -- Stephen King, 1950 -- Bill Murray, 1962 -- Rob Morrow, 1967 -- Faith Hill, 1968 -- Ricki Lake and 1981 -- Nicole Richie.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, September 22 is the 265th day of the year. There are 100 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Happy B'day to ibrewalot.

Happy Birthday to:
_*seadogg31, cherryb99, ibrewalot, NuriceDale, verngarner, hiramcarrillo, AmitDey, kathryndiaz56, Annabel, the thinker and joncrocker.*_

On this day:
1598 -- Ben Jonson is indicted for manslaughter.
1776 -- Nathan Hale is hanged for spying during American Revolution.
1869 -- Richard Wagner's opera Das Rheingold premieres in Munich.
1888 -- The first issue of National Geographic Magazine is published.








1955 -- In the United Kingdom, the television channel ITV goes live for the first time.

Also born today:
1515 -- Anne of Cleves, 1791 -- Michael Faraday, 1885 -- Erich von Stroheim, 1895 -- Paul Muni, 1902 -- John Houseman, 1920 -- Bob Lemon, 1927 -- Tommy Lasorda, 1952 -- Paul Le Mat, 1954 -- Shari Belafonte, 1956 -- Debby Boone, 1958 -- Andrea Bocelli, 1961 -- Scott Baio and 1961 -- Bonnie Hunt.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, September 23 is the 266th day of the year. There are 99 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*jholl949, byronlin12, sgroyle, JasonColeman, coffeeme, AuthorDanielSpringer, Christine, tomstedham, dallee, shakkra08, AnthonyAshley, Gemmi72, bhagwat68, FantonEsquire, computersale754, acortadino, car56sad, JT Ford and Raysbrain.*_

On this day:
1642 -- First commencement exercises occur at Harvard College.
1806 -- Lewis and Clark return to St. Louis after exploring the Pacific Northwest of the United States.








1889 -- Nintendo Koppai (Later Nintendo Company, Limited) is founded by Fusajiro Yamauchi to produce and market the playing card game Hanafuda.
1909 -- The Phantom of the Opera , by French writer Gaston Leroux, is first published as a serialization in Le Gaulois.
1952 -- Richard Nixon makes his "Checkers speech".
2002 -- The first public version of the web browser Mozilla Firefox ("Phoenix 0.1") is released.

Also born today:
480 BC -- Euripides, 63 BC -- Augustus Caesar, 1215 -- Kublai Khan, 1889 -- Walter Lippmann, 1897 -- Walter Pidgeon, 1920 -- Mickey Rooney, 1926 -- John Coltrane, 1930 -- Ray Charles, 1938 -- Romy Schneider, 1943 -- Julio Iglesias, 1949 -- Bruce Springsteen and 1959 -- Jason Alexander.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, September 24 is the 267th day of the year. There are 98 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to :
_*Mary, knit4keeps, Stephanie924, amanda924, JosephGats, iMav, kitty1456, krislander, endor, MrStatic, Wyatt Bryson, Simon Bever, katyjeanmachine, everxpanding, Amythyst_Raine, Psychology Articles, tomato88, faithanncolburn, SuarezMonica, chalice and davidgrindberg.*_

On this day:
1780 -- Benedict Arnold flees to British Army lines when the arrest of British Major John Andre exposes Arnold's plot to surrender West Point.








1948 -- The Honda Motor Company is founded.
1957 -- President Dwight D. Eisenhower sends 101st Airborne Division troops to Little Rock, Arkansas, to enforce desegregation.
1968 -- 60 Minutes debuts on CBS.
1979 -- Compu-Serve launches the first consumer internet service, which features the first public electronic mail service.

Also born today:
1755 -- John Marshall, 1896 -- F. Scott Fitzgerald, 1921 -- Jim McKay, 1936 -- Jim Henson, 1941 -- Linda McCartney, 1946 -- "Mean" Joe Greene, 1958 -- Kevin Sorbo, 1982 -- Morgan Hamm and 1982 -- Paul Hamm.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, September 25 is the 268th day of the year. There are 97 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Essensia, pattyfris, Elijsha, michaelmorg45, kirkrose29, Growlights86, YasminJasrol, Eileen Muller, lovely13, StevenA, Inpurisnatura, JESE, Theresa M Moore, AmyRoseDavis, faithxmarie, NonnieNelson, Mathina, Lawrence D. Elliott, jeanhopkins, Robotkinz, Surria, Mathew Reuther, jasongurley and bsharp.*_

On this day:
1513 -- Spanish explorer Vasco Núnez de Balboa reaches what would become known as the Pacific Ocean.
1804 -- The Teton Sioux (a subdivision of the Lakota) demand one of the boats from the Lewis and Clark Expedition as a toll for moving further upriver.
1890 -- The U.S. Congress establishes Sequoia National Park.








1929 -- Jimmy Doolittle performs the first blind flight from Mitchel Field proving that full instrument flying from take off to landing is possible.
1992 -- NASA launches the Mars Observer, a $511 million probe to Mars, in the first U.S. mission to the planet in 17 years. Eleven months later, the probe would fail.

Also born on this day:
1764 -- Fletcher Christian, 1897 -- William Faulkner, 1906 -- Dmitri Shostakovich, 1917 -- Phil Rizzuto, 1926 -- Aldo Ray, 1929 -- Barbara Walters, 1930 -- Shel Silverstein, 1936 -- Juliet Prowse, 1942 -- Oscar Bonavena, 1944 -- Michael Douglas, 1947 -- Cheryl Tiegs, 1951 -- Mark Hamill, 1952 -- Christopher Reeve, 1961 -- Heather Locklear, 1965 -- Scottie Pippen, 1968 -- Will Smith, 1969 -- Catherine Zeta-Jones and 1975 -- Matt Hasselbeck.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, September 26 is the 269th day of the year. There are 96 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Patrizia, MMXXVII, Rpatterson, raynsally, videoouija, nealford, bernardogamble, jvhitt, Stephanie Mooney, KCecala, DrugWarAnalyst, RichardWillis and David Adams.*_

On this day:
46 BC -- Julius Caesar dedicates a temple to his mythical ancestor Venus Genetrix
1580 -- Sir Francis Drake finishes his circumnavigation of the Earth.
1777 -- British troops occupy Philadelphia, Pennsylvania during the American Revolution.
1934 -- Steamship RMS Queen Mary is launched.








1960 -- In Chicago, the first televised debate takes place between presidential candidates Richard M. Nixon and John F. Kennedy.
1973 -- Concorde makes its first non-stop crossing of the Atlantic in record-breaking time.

Also born today:
1774 -- Johnny Appleseed, 1888 -- T. S. Eliot, 1889 -- Martin Heidegger, 1895 -- George Raft, 1898 -- George Gershwin, 1914 -- Jack LaLanne, 1925 -- Marty Robbins, 1926 -- Julie London, 1936 -- Winnie Mandela, 1948 -- Olivia Newton-John and 1981 -- Serena Williams.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, September 27 is the 270th day of the year. There are 95 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*BookLover, carl_h, FacelessVoid, SirRoilyWater, josemaria34, christine26, tomasrodriguez, Isolus, Jean C. Gordon and AlanaSiegel. *_

On this day:
1540 -- The Society of Jesus (the Jesuits) receives its charter from Pope Paul III.
1821 -- Mexico gains its independence from Spain.
1908 -- The first production of the Ford Model T automobile was built at the Piquette Plant in Detroit, Michigan.








1954 -- The nationwide debut of Tonight! (The Tonight Show) hosted by Steve Allen on NBC.
1964 -- The Warren Commission releases its report, concluding that Lee Harvey Oswald, acting alone, assassinated President John F. Kennedy.

Also born today:
1601 -- King Louis XIII of France, 1722 -- Samuel Adams, 1885 -- Harry Blackstone, Sr., 1896 -- Sam Ervin, 1920 -- William Conrad, 1933 -- Greg Morris, 1934 -- Wilford Brimley, 1947 -- Meat Loaf and 1972 -- Gwyneth Paltrow.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, September 28 is the 271st day of the year. There are 94 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*amandajane92, UrChoice, troybtler, janesmitch23, angelgsler, meganlake04, mitchelhenson, AnnaPescardot, Rachel Forde, markobeezy, Hope Welsh, Dave Adams, CH Kelly, Scott Zavoda - Author, wasatchu and sherry-maurro.*_

On this day:
48 BC -- Pompey the Great is assassinated on the orders of King Ptolemy of Egypt after landing in Egypt.
1066 -- William the Conqueror invades England beginning the Norman Conquest.
1791 -- France becomes the first European country to emancipate its Jewish population.
1928 -- Sir Alexander Fleming notices a bacteria-killing mold growing in his laboratory, discovering what later became known as penicillin.
1958 -- France ratifies a new Constitution of France; the French Fifth Republic is then formed upon the formal adoption of the new constitution on October 4.
2008 -- SpaceX launches the first private spacecraft, the Falcon 1 into orbit.









Also born today:
551 BC -- Confucius, 1330 -- Nicolas Flamel, 1901 -- Ed Sullivan, 1909 -- Al Capp, 1916 -- Peter Finch, 1924 -- Marcello Mastroianni, 1925 -- Seymour Cray, 1934 -- Brigitte Bardot, 1967 -- Mira Sorvino, 1968 -- Naomi Watts, 1984 -- Ryan Zimmerman and 1987 -- Hilary Duff.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, September 29 is the 272nd day of the year. There are 93 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
*Crystalmes, CraigInTwinCities, KaliedaRik, Guida25, glessa24, Gabor, furniture_wholesale, Claude Nougat, cris24, JollyHarvey, Jan-Web-Hosting, AlanJamesKeogh and Jim Chaseley.*

On this day:
480 BC -- Battle of Salamis: The Greek fleet under Themistocles defeats the Persian fleet under Xerxes I.
1907 -- The cornerstone is laid at Washington National Cathedral in the U.S. capital.








1916 -- John D. Rockefeller becomes the first billionaire.
1954 -- The convention establishing CERN (the European Organization for Nuclear Research) is signed.
1966 -- The Chevrolet Camaro, originally named Panther, is introduced.
1990 -- Construction of the Washington National Cathedral is completed.

Also born today:
106 BC -- Pompey the Great, 1547 -- Miguel de Cervantes, 1758 -- Horatio Nelson, 1901 -- Enrico Fermi, 1904 -- Greer Garson, 1907 -- Gene Autry, 1913 -- Stanley Kramer, 1923 -- Stan Berenstain, 1931 -- Anita Ekberg, 1935 -- Jerry Lee Lewis, 1939 -- Larry Linville, 1942 -- Madeline Kahn, 1943 -- Lech Wałęsa and 1948 -- Bryant Gumbel.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, September 30 is the 273rd day of the year. There are 92 days remaining until the end of the year.

*Happy Birthday to our resident author C.S. Marks - "archer".*

Happy Birthday to:
_*eidahl, Joel Arnold, arcticbanana, Nick Steckel, JasonArnett, Megan Duncan, WilliamRiley, WritergirlinLA, Kimberly Van Meter, kevinrau, luistpuig, Septemberlynngray, wildandlawlesswriters, MatthewAlanThyer and AgincourtDB. *_

On this day:
1791 -- The Magic Flute, the last opera composed by Mozart, receives its premiere performance at Freihaus-Theater auf der Wieden in Vienna, Austria.
1791 -- The National Constituent Assembly in Paris is dissolved; Parisians hail Maximilien Robespierre and Jerôme Petion as incorruptible patriots.
1888 -- Jack the Ripper kills his third and fourth victims, Elizabeth Stride and Catherine Eddowes.
1927 -- Babe Ruth becomes the first baseball player to hit 60 home runs in a season.








1949 -- The Berlin Airlift ends.
1955 -- Film icon James Dean dies in a road accident aged 24.
1980 -- Ethernet specifications are published by Xerox working with Intel and Digital Equipment Corporation.
2005 -- The controversial drawings of Muhammad are printed in the Danish newspaper Jyllands-Posten.

Also born today:
1917 -- Buddy Rich, 1921 -- Deborah Kerr, 1924 -- Truman Capote, 1928 -- Elie Wiesel, 1931 -- Angie Dickinson, 1935 -- Johnny Mathis, 1940 -- Dewey Martin, 1940 -- Samuel F. Pickering, Jr., 1942 -- Frankie Lymon, 1943 -- Marilyn McCoo, 1947 -- Rula Lenska, 1953 -- S. M. Stirling, 1957 -- Fran Drescher, 1961 -- Eric Stoltz, 1961 -- Crystal Bernard and 1971 -- Jenna Elfman.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, October 1 is the 274th day of the year. There are 91 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to Meemo and Jessica Billings.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Meemo, courtenay, Poi Girl, scott_audio, ejbeats, KimberlyinMN), cckbrown, Jeremy C. Shaddix, Appleipad, hostingbiz, Jessica Billings, pcalderon69, wilawill, Ericke12, contyler, kadenn88, Roberto, lynette12, johnb88, henrger12, jamildjonie, understand144, Thomas Hardy, alxgdwin, Alan Ryker, Alisha, martinjones, Meka, MopsaAspom, williamspd, Kim Brooks, rafigueroa and Bre.*_

On this day:
331 BC -- Alexander the Great defeats Darius III of Persia in the Battle of Gaugamela.
1787 -- Russians under Alexander Suvorov defeat the Turks at Kinburn.
1811 -- The first steamboat to sail the Mississippi River arrives in New Orleans, Louisiana.
1880 -- John Philip Sousa becomes leader of the United States Marine Band.
1890 -- The Yosemite National Park and the Yellowstone National Park are established by the U.S. Congress.








1908 -- Ford puts the Model T car on the market at a price of US$825
1940 -- The Pennsylvania Turnpike, often considered the first superhighway in the United States, opens to traffic.
1957 -- First appearance of "In God We Trust" on U.S. paper currency.
1962 -- First broadcast of The Tonight Show Starring Johnny Carson
1982 -- EPCOT Center opens at Walt Disney World near Orlando, Florida, United States

Also born today:
1910 -- Bonnie Parker, 1920 -- Walter Matthau, 1921 -- James Whitmore, 1924 -- Jimmy Carter, 1924 -- William Rehnquist, 1924 -- Roger Williams, 1928 -- Laurence Harvey, 1928 -- George Peppard, 1930 -- Richard Harris, 1950 -- Randy Quaid and 1963 -- Mark McGwire.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, October 2 is the 275th day of the year. There are 90 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*shanb63, symposium85, anneortiz, TriBen, Ltpg37, David Tapp, Phineas21, Namilval21, teesmar, tatum_7, kschles, NaomiMarx, rbborden02, Angerona Love, Lindy, Daniel A. Roberts, KDMcAdams, Amanda Hough and henrybugalho.*_

On this day:
1187 -- Siege of Jerusalem: Saladin captures Jerusalem after 88 years of Crusader rule.
1789 -- George Washington sends the proposed Constitutional amendments (The United States Bill of Rights) to the States for ratification.
1950 -- Peanuts by Charles M. Schulz is first published.








1959 -- The anthology series The Twilight Zone premieres on CBS television.
2002 -- The Beltway sniper attacks begin, extending over three weeks.

Also born today:
1800 -- Nat Turner, 1869 -- Mohandas Karamchand Gandhi, 1871 -- Cordell Hull, 1890 -- Groucho Marx, 1895 -- Bud Abbott, 1904 -- Graham Greene, 1911 -- Jack Finney, 1928 -- George "Spanky" McFarland, 1937 -- Johnnie L. Cochran Jr., 1949 -- Annie Leibovitz, 1951 -- Sting and 1970 -- Kelly Ripa.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, October 3 is the 276th day of the year. There are 89 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to Dennis Batchelder, a KB author.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Athena, Emmalita, denbatch, toddfonseca, tomcdman, BlueEyedMum, Cora, Wilker, rosalee25, daehnp03, mmcdan13, maxspencer, AEZents, Candace Sams, Boyd and matthew j baffoe.*_

On this day:
1712 -- The Duke of Montrose issues a warrant for the arrest of Rob Roy MacGregor.
1795 -- General Napoleon Bonaparte first rises to national prominence being named to defend the French National Convention against armed counter-revolutionary rioters threatening the three year old revolutionary government.
1863 -- The last Thursday in November is declared as Thanksgiving Day by President Abraham Lincoln
1955 -- The Mickey Mouse Club debuts on ABC.








1995 -- O J Simpson acquitted of the murders of Nicole Brown Simpson and Ronald Goldman.

Also born today:
1900 -- Thomas Clayton Wolfe, 1925 -- Gore Vidal, 1938 -- Eddie Cochran, 1941 -- Chubby Checker, 1949 -- Lindsey Buckingham, 1954 -- Stevie Ray Vaughan, 1964 -- Clive Owen, 1969 -- Gwen Stefani and 1975 -- India Arie.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, October 4 is the 277th day of the year. There are 88 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*JGA, klon99, USMC1968, Jarrett Rush, Jason G. Anderson, tinmiller28, oscarfoster, drewbaker78, youngadultfiction, John Hennessy, jake fox, LauraLin, Emilia Winters, gddrayer and Kate.Wilds. *_

On this day:
1535 -- The first complete English-language Bible (the Coverdale Bible) is printed, with translations by William Tyndale and Miles Coverdale.
1824 -- Mexico adopts a new constitution and becomes a federal republic.
1883 -- First run of the Orient Express.








1927 -- Gutzon Borglum begins sculpting Mount Rushmore.
1941 -- Norman Rockwell's Willie Gillis character debuts on the cover of the Saturday Evening Post.








1988 -- U.S. televangelist Jim Bakker is indicted for fraud.

Also born today:
1822 -- Rutherford B. Hayes, 1861 -- Frederic Remington, 1880 -- Damon Runyon, 1895 -- Buster Keaton, 1923 -- Charlton Heston, 1928 -- Alvin Toffler, 1934 -- Sam Huff, 1937 -- Jackie Collins, 1941 -- Anne Rice, 1946 -- Susan Sarandon and 1976 -- Alicia Silverstone.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, October 5 is the 278th day of the year. There are 87 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_AuxDeputy, limtk55, earlfox, oorwullie, james009, Lovemumu, Lossangel1314, jycliffordy, YEhayeahLk4h, horsewisevt, insafmare, Lolita Lopez, Jeroen Steenbeeke, dldkrypto, KA Poe, Vernon Jessup, E. Christopher lark and, mcahogarth._

On this day:
1793 -- French Revolution: Christianity is disestablished in France.
1905 -- Wilbur Wright pilots Wright Flyer III in a flight of 24 miles in 39 minutes.








1910 -- Revolution in Portugal, monarchy overthrown, a republic declared
1944 -- Suffrage is extended to women in France.
1947 -- The first televised White House address is given by U.S. President Harry S. Truman.
1969 -- The first episode of the famous comedy show Monty Python's Flying Circus aired on BBC

Also born today:
1703 -- Jonathan Edwards, 1713 -- Denis Diderot, 1829 -- Chester A. Arthur, 1882 -- Robert Goddard, 1902 -- Ray Kroc, 1917 -- Allen Ludden, 1919 -- Donald Pleasence, 1951 -- Karen Allen, 1957 -- Bernie Mac, 1960 -- Daniel Baldwin, 1965 -- Mario Lemieux, 1975 -- Kate Winslet and 1983 -- Nicky Hilton.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, October 6 is the 279th day of the year. There are 86 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to Brendan Carroll.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Brendan Carroll, OliviaD, efficient33, novelimagination, CalissaLeigh, jawnaw2000, Fersobu, ajalbrinck, erikwecks and S.P. van der Lee.*_

On this day:
1600 -- Jacopo Peri's Euridice, the earliest surviving opera, receives its premiere performance in Florence, signifying the beginning of the Baroque Period
1683 -- William Penn brings 13 German immigrant families to the colony of Pennsylvania, marking the first immigration of German people to America.
1889 -- Thomas Edison shows his first motion picture.
1927 -- Opening of The Jazz Singer, the first prominent talking movie.
1976 -- Massacre of students gathering at Thammasat University in Bangkok, Thailand

Also born today:
1846 -- George Westinghouse, 1908 -- Carole Lombard, 1942 -- Britt Ekland and 1955 -- Tony Dungy.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, October 7 is the 280th day of the year. There are 85 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_rocky mountain reader, JenniferNaylor, Harclubs, sndybch, efficient88, wina33, cures and Kevin Chapman. _

On this day:
3761 BC -- The epoch (origin) of the modern Hebrew calendar (Proleptic Julian calendar).
1542 -- Explorer Cabrillo discovers Santa Catalina Island off the California coast.
1763 -- George III of Great Britain issues British Royal Proclamation of 1763, closing aboriginal lands in North America north and west of Alleghenies to white settlements.
1959 -- U.S.S.R. probe Luna 3 transmits the first ever photographs of the far side of the Moon.








1982 -- Cats opens on Broadway and runs for nearly 18 years before closing on September 10, 2000.

Also born today:
1885 -- Niels Bohr, 1905 -- Andy Devine, 1911 -- Vaughn Monroe, 1917 -- June Allyson, 1931 -- Desmond Tutu, 1943 -- Oliver North, 1951 -- John Mellencamp, 1952 -- Vladimir Putin, 1955 -- Yo-Yo Ma, 1959 -- Simon Cowell, 1967 -- Toni Braxton and 1976 -- Taylor Hicks.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, October 8 is the 282nd day of the year. There are 84 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*akpak, TheBroad, Herman, Colin Timmis, autoprt, rogered, ELBigelow, Bowers Publishing, lexa, edrogers, jamiegrey, paulgibbons and phillberrie.*_

On this day:
1480 -- Great standing on the Ugra river, a standoff between the forces of Akhmat Khan, Khan of the Great Horde, and the Grand Duke Ivan III of Russia, which results in the retreat of the Tataro-Mongols and the eventual disintegration of the Horde.
1860 -- Telegraph line between Los Angeles and San Francisco opens.








1967 -- Guerrilla leader Che Guevara and his men are captured in Bolivia.
1982 -- Cats opens on Broadway and runs for nearly 18 years before closing on September 10, 2000.









Also born today:
1890 -- Edward Rickenbacker, 1895 -- Juan Peron, 1920 -- Frank Herbert, 1936 -- Rona Barrett, 1939 -- Paul Hogan, 1941 -- Jesse Jackson, 1943 -- Chevy Chase, 1946 -- Dennis Kucinich, 1948 -- Benjamin Cheever, 1949 -- Sigourney Weaver, 1956 -- Stephanie Zimbalist, 1970 -- Matt Damon and 1980 -- Nick Cannon.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, October 9 is the 282nd day of the year. There are 83 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Shari, Rayne, SteveSmith80, Wren Emerson, jrobert1122, r79TyroneGCUTLER, Miller11, DanDillard, oC9ohngohdb, xploit, markecooper, alberto, Sarah.H.Redhead, DefySense, Readerjo and Tristan Cruz.*_

On this day:
768 -- Carloman I and Charlemagne are crowned Kings of The Franks.
1635 -- Founder of Rhode Island Roger Williams is banished from the Massachusetts Bay Colony as a religious dissident after he speaks out against punishments for religious offenses and giving away Native American land.
1888 -- The Washington Monument officially opens to the general public.








1919 -- Black Sox scandal: The Cincinnati Reds win the World Series.
1986 -- The musical The Phantom of the Opera has its first performance at Her Majesty's Theatre in London.

Also born today:
1873 -- Charles Walgreen, 1918 -- Lila Kedrova, 1925 -- Johnny Stompanato, 1935 -- Prince Edward, Duke of Kent, 1940 -- John Lennon, 1941 -- Trent Lott, 1944 -- John Entwistle, 1948 -- Jackson Browne, 1952 -- Sharon Osbourne, 1953 -- Tony Shalhoub, 1954 -- Scott Bakula, 1954 -- John O'Hurley, 1958 -- Michael Pare, 1964 -- Guillermo del Toro and 1975 -- Sean Lennon.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, October 10 is the 283rd day of the year. There are 82 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*didir1010, klrodrigues, TobyZ48195, Tabby, johndwson, babylove123, pqwxjunk, Mary Taylor, peterb526, jeniferzoma, prostores , stacipursley, facebook2010, dedicatedserver, peterswl, control360xbox, grayausting, watsonkristie44, wilmap, jasonpilkin, anhthe, passionplaytours, huggiereview123, babydoll2010, kevinrudolf10, eight77probate), willcorna, gatorhatch, jammitta, maxlina, alistuart, stvndaughtry888, planning555, xayle, fanara, thampton9, uniqugift), lucius5, Weilaijc, lazrut599, leomond7, xdebsib, marjorie47, cliff86, tom91, Ronalds, roxybuk, nina10, carmen32, jscott553, tjhorn553, seanmscott69, millard52english, danharen10, pensacolaf, roto10, Doug Taylor, shawn57, verawang30, arthurmoyer12, albert_warrior, marys650, walterchrysler, christian89, jake30596, jandjs67, AnthonyWilliams23, gamerpcawesome, ela104, realestatechicago, warepublic, laljhuti, BarMantle, rlndjason5, khimmy_002, egegriffin621, nilholud, trcmrph6, dotsonsharon, Bantningspiller, Lukaszw), marialappi01, nbluenbear, Aulet156, Dorethea, paulmurray010, DonaldRodriguez2010, icedive, AwsomeNetwork, andrea85, JenSmith17), dwayrich1, thomas202, Wahnond, pedroxing80, Michael Delmo, John Tyler, G0ddard, JulietaBresn, Zeinie, tophotels1, cherry83, vince19, rodriguesabigail52, HolyIdle, levie10, pinnaclemoving, erenretno, arnick37, tomgray230, menaco, jinkzy10, Wafeeq21, Kathy03, RupertDoyle, imrankhan007, AndrewClarke01, HowardDixon1, luefiona, Dick Albert, TrevorMorley, fritzie24, WilliamRaven, JackTurpin1, tinabell37, NevilleSpeller, GarryP87, eelvinasstorey, GordonMirren, sesawa234, jefferyth972, dorothyford_20, aizen789, CharlesNton, jaylord23, AugustusGogan, StratfordBean, vina1434, Eric99wilson, jayannpolar, TomHawkins02, frankz16, homeandbeds, jonard44, rachelmchill, hchris195, janes23, amy.george19, vannesa.hall19, mhanrry7980, wearefriends04, philip45yake, shaiyajones19, alyson.****, janenelson85, byardbro79, swainbuil81, lilynette89, angelique13, Kapimwe, Bojosim, Bobinezu, cheche25, Chaoziv, melissa.71, Ayhner, Chuizlif, monica.45, rtorrey08, Jinoada, Hayden2Grearel, Peterlaw49, haanchy91, crystal20, Choizoar, froynaa22, ArchFrost26, ADOLFO, ryanivan31, Delilah978, Zentaucik, Earnest215, Keegan21, alexhutton, Vera R., chad207eh, CharlieSelf, zinc_sulfate, glenquiny, SimonWilsonAuthor, Łukasz Drobnik, JessePearle, ThatBookAuthor and Scila.*_

On this day:
1845 -- In Annapolis, Maryland, the Naval School (later renamed the United States Naval Academy) opens with 50 midshipmen students and seven professors
1967 -- The Outer Space Treaty, signed on January 27 by more than sixty nations, comes into force.
1971 -- Sold, dismantled and moved to the United States, London Bridge reopens in Lake Havasu City, Arizona.









Also born today:
1813 -- Giuseppe Verdi, 1830 -- Queen Isabella II of Spain, 1900 -- Helen Hayes, 1914 -- Ivory Joe Hunter, 1917 -- Thelonious Monk, 1924 -- James Clavell, 1924 -- Ed Wood, 1930 -- Harold Pinter, 1941 -- Peter Coyote, 1946 -- Ben Vereen, 1950 -- Nora Roberts, 1954 -- David Lee Roth, 1958 -- Tanya Tucker, 1959 -- Bradley Whitford, 1965 -- Toshi, 1969 -- Brett Favre, 1973 -- Mario Lopez and 1974 -- Dale Earnhardt Jr.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, October 11 is the 284th day of the year. There are 81 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to Angela.

Happy Birthday to:
_Kimblee, Yollo, madelonw1011, johnhomer236, frankfus12, billparker4568, JennaAnderson, joshuae126, lene1949, loraine33, hyminer, dianna, Angela, Maddie32, milapotter23, alfonso.alexa, clairematt20, sewlynnie, DougScott, chloefoster19, tanyah, monicab10, trisha.tack, amymdz, alixzarat, zacmdz, Susanb11, Carolyng11, anismd, blakemdz, dylanenzo, SWeiss, gary sapp and Stacey Morris._

On this day:
1890 -- In Washington, DC, the Daughters of the American Revolution is founded.
1910 -- Ex-president Theodore Roosevelt becomes the first U.S. president to fly in an airplane.
1954 -- First Indochina War: The Viet Minh take control of North Vietnam.
1975 -- The NBC sketch comedy/variety show Saturday Night Live debuts with George Carlin as the host and Andy Kaufman, Janis Ian and Billy Preston as guests.









Also born today:
1844 -- Henry Heinz, 1884 -- Eleanor Roosevelt, 1918 -- Jerome Robbins, 1925 -- Elmore Leonard, 1932 -- Dottie West, 1946 -- Daryl Hall, 1947 -- Thomas Boswell, 1962 -- Joan Cusack, 1965 -- Luke Perry, 1968 -- Jane Krakowski, 1976 -- Emily Deschanel and 1989 -- Michelle Wie.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, October 12 is the 285th day of the year. There are 80 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Zeronewbury, danfan, Jenny8512, Taborcarn, fisher203, johnray, trishamc, TrishaStyles, peterburg, alansimonbooks, MichaelVaughan, nicky040, helentaylor142, T2dt2, sarahtaylor142, PhilTyler02, sarahalfred142, randybrown112, robertbabin112, doyphilip, adamelijah, markmather112, marktaylor142, seandunne112, janetwilliams11, ianfreed112, Nathan Lowell, georgemdz, jeffesonst, jonhmi, emmamarko112, annamaples112, edwinc112, nicoleblair112, Alleysa, Allanne, iseckjones, shiraroberts112, trishajoybale, wendywilliams112, armilougene, josephjack112, William BK., brendakage, ninaemery112, coy4chase, garydoane112, tinaharrison112, curtiszarat, achillemdz, gabrielscott112, juliesutton112, msdolly90, andyariel, johngarrett112, glenjames112, Gordon Kirkland, jacobs, ronaldpark112, robertpeck112, janetate112, DiMyDarling, jehopkins, James Blanchard Cisneros, editor_maki, kellybords, Jimblob, donnajherren, KatieMP and RichPascual.*_

On this day:
1492 -- Christopher Columbus's expedition makes landfall in the Caribbean, specifically in The Bahamas.
1792 -- First celebration of Columbus Day in the USA held in New York
1892 -- The Pledge of Allegiance is first recited by students in many US public schools, as part of a celebration marking the 400th anniversary of Columbus's voyage.
1901 -- President Theodore Roosevelt officially renames the "Executive Mansion" to the White House.
1960 -- Cold War: Nikita Khrushchev pounds his shoe on a desk at United Nations General Assembly meeting to protest a Philippine assertion of Soviet Union colonial policy being conducted in Eastern Europe








1979 -- The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy, the first of five books in the Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy comedy science fiction series by Douglas Adams is published.
2010 -- The first miner from 33 in Chile is out after 69 days and was out at 22:12 eastern time.

Also born today:
1932 -- Dick Gregory, 1935 -- Luciano Pavarotti, 1944 -- Angela Rippon, 1970 -- Kirk Cameron, 1975 -- Marion Jones and 1977 -- Bode Miller.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, October 13 is the 286th day of the year. There are 79 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday Wishes to MAGreen.

Happy Birthday to:
_*MAGreen, raccemup, pagerd, poo, Oogie Pringle, 3karenarbutine, kathyglen, Ferrd, slark10, arayakota, vkr678, jasonmtucker, sanprice11, ch4rleslws, thevictorbook, Bernard J. Schaffer, Andrew Butcher, uppastmidnight, Roger Barry and Nicholas Benedict.*_

On this day:
54 -- Nero ascends to the Roman throne
1307 -- Hundreds of Knights Templar in France are simultaneously arrested by agents of Phillip the Fair, to be later tortured into a "confession" of heresy. (the basis for the "Friday the 13th being a bad omen")
1884 -- Greenwich, in London, England, is established as Universal Time meridian of longitude.








1923 -- Ankara replaces Istanbul as the capital of Turkey.
1946 -- France adopts the constitution of the Fourth Republic.
2010 -- A live television audience of over 1 billion viewers watched as 33 miners were rescued following a cave-in at the San Jose Mine in the Atacama Desert of Chile.

Also born today:
1244 -- Jaques de Molay, Grand Master of the Knights Templar, 1853 -- Lillie Langtry, 1890 -- Conrad Richter, 1909 -- Art Tatum, 1909 -- Herbert Block, 1915 -- Cornel Wilde, 1917 -- Burr Tillstrom, 1921 -- Yves Montand, 1925 -- Lenny Bruce, 1925 -- Margaret Thatcher, 1941 -- Paul Simon, 1959 -- Marie Osmond, 1962 -- Jerry Rice, 1969 -- Nancy Kerrigan and 1971 -- Sacha Baron Cohen.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, October 14 is the 289th day of the year. There are 78 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Lizzarddance, gasoonergirl, kenlewis, malina, loftismorgan, pmichael27, wadells27, rodz006, LaikaSS2, griffsmom, jenijay, shanelindsay, Arbie Nelson, DavidPForsyth, nel54wan, Kailei Wiseman and kdgram.*_

On this day:
1066 -- Battle of Hastings -- In England on Senlac Hill the Norman forces of William the Conqueror defeat the English army and kill King Harold II of England.
1322 -- Robert the Bruce of Scotland defeats King Edward II of England at Byland, forcing Edward to accept Scotland's independence.
1586 -- Mary, Queen of Scots, goes on trial for conspiracy against Elizabeth I of England.
1884 -- The American inventor, George Eastman, receives a U.S. Government patent on his new paper-strip photographic film.








1926 -- The children's book Winnie-the-Pooh, by A.A. Milne, is first published.

Also born today:
1644 -- William Penn, 1890 -- Dwight D. Eisenhower, 1893 -- Lillian Gish, 1894 -- E. E. Cummings, 1916 -- C. Everett Koop, 1927 -- Roger Moore, 1939 -- Ralph Lauren, 1952 -- Harry Anderson, 1953 -- Greg Evigan, 1978 -- Usher and 1979 -- Stacy Keibler.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, October 15 is the 288th day of the year. There are 77 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*MelissaMarx, gatorhost, KateRyan, amy1918, michellebrwn, obama1a, johnnyb, Lonepalm, HoneyLouise, diets, LadyLis, Manxel21, blanchette, ClaytonMaxwell, pwtucker, margar8e, amandabinere, Matt Maxwell, Robin Piggott and josephdevon.*_

On this day:
1764 -- Edward Gibbon observes a group of friars singing in the ruined Temple of Jupiter in Rome, which inspires him to begin work on The History of the Decline and Fall of the Roman Empire.
1783 -- The Montgolfier brothers' hot air balloon marks the first human ascent, by Jean-Francois Pilâtre de Rozier








1880 -- Mexican soldiers kill Victorio, one of the greatest Apache military strategists.
1888 -- The "From Hell" letter sent by Jack the Ripper is received by the investigators.
1956 -- Fortran, the first modern computer language, is shared with the coding community for the first time
1971 -- The start of the 2500-year celebration of Iran, celebrating the birth of Persia.
1989 -- Wayne Gretzky becomes the all-time leading points scorer in the NHL.

Also born today:
70 BC -- Virgil, 1844 -- Friedrich Nietzsche, 1858 -- John L. Sullivan, 1881 -- P. G. Wodehouse, 1908 -- John Kenneth Galbraith, 1917 -- Arthur Schlesinger Jr., 1920 -- Mario Puzo, 1924 -- Lee Iacocca, 1926 -- Jean Peters, 1942 -- Penny Marshall, 1945 -- Jim Palmer, 1959 -- Sarah Ferguson and 1959 -- Emeril Lagasse.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, October 16 is the 289th day of the year. There are 76 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*MonaSW, brianm, amandaray169, Farida Mestek, K. A. Jordan, TotallyEpic, gregoryklein, rickwnc, Mimir, ryandevinney444 Lexxycyan, J. Joseph Wright, StephanieRabig, roniewatt, Alychic, Peter John Lucking, Swapan Khanna, cekilgore and Taylor Waters.*_

On this day:
1781 -- George Washington captures Yorktown, Virginia after the Siege of Yorktown.
1793 -- Marie Antoinette, wife of Louis XVI, is guillotined at the height of the French Revolution.
1846 -- William TG Morton first demonstrated ether anesthesia at the Massachusetts General Hospital
1859 -- John Brown leads a raid on Harper's Ferry, West Virginia.








1923 -- The Walt Disney Company is founded by Walt Disney and his brother, Roy Disney.
1962 -- Cuban Missile Crisis between the United States and Cuba begins.
1984 -- Desmond Tutu is awarded the Nobel Peace Prize.

Also born today:
1854 -- Oscar Wilde, 1886 -- David Ben-Gurion, 1888 -- Eugene O'Neill, 1923 -- Bert Kaempfert, 1925 -- Angela Lansbury, 1927 -- Günter Grass, 1931 -- Charles Colson, 1946 -- Suzanne Somers, 1958 -- Tim Robbins, 1962 -- Manute Bol and 1975 -- Kellie Martin.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, October 17 is the 290th day of the year. There are 75 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday Wishes to NogDog.

Happy Birthday to:
_*KumaJim, brenwinter, Plexar, MageGap, NavyGirl Leigh, esecuredata03, ciscokid, NogDog, marivic23, LiliTufel, Larry Buttram, kimfuji, sherylh96, Nealiios, vivianwood, pauldude000, girlvsplanet and TheBookieMonster.*_

On this day.
1781 -- General Charles Cornwallis offers his surrender to the American revolutionists at Yorktown, Virginia.
1907 -- Guglielmo Marconi's company begins the first commercial transatlantic wireless service.








1933 -- Albert Einstein, fleeing Nazi Germany, moves to the U.S..
1979 -- Mother Teresa awarded the Nobel Peace Prize.

Also born today:
1886 -- Spring Byington, 1900 -- Jean Arthur, 1903 -- Nathanael West, 1915 -- Arthur Miller, 1918 -- Rita Hayworth, 1920 -- Montgomery Clift, 1921 -- Tom Poston, 1930 -- Jimmy Breslin, 1938 -- Evel Knievel, 1942 -- Gary Puckett, 1948 -- Margot Kidder, 1948 -- George Wendt, 1948 -- Robert Jordan, 1972 -- Eminem and 1972 -- Wyclef Jean.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, October 18 is the 291st day of the year. There are 74 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Buttercup, gardenclc, thefuture4, chriscihlar, rejuvenation8, Joyce, suzie25, nelnav12, Tara Maya, alodhia41, Val2, timothyhopkins, leepettijohn, ShannonFShaw, Pandora Richardson, GeniusStartup and rosebud.*_

On this day:
1009 -- The Church of the Holy Sepulchre, a Christian church in Jerusalem, is completely destroyed by the Fatimid caliph Al-Hakim bi-Amr Allah, who hacks the Church's foundations down to bedrock.








1648 -- Boston Shoemakers form first U.S. labor organization.
1767 -- Mason-Dixon line, survey separating Maryland from Pennsylvania is completed.
1851 -- Herman Melville's Moby-Dick is first published as The Whale by Richard Bentley of London.
1867 -- United States takes possession of Alaska after purchasing it from Russia for $7.2 million.
1898 -- United States takes possession of Puerto Rico.
1925 -- The Grand Ole Opry opens in Nashville, Tennessee.
1954 -- Texas Instruments announces the first Transistor radio.

Also born today:
1662 -- Matthew Henry, 1919 -- Pierre Elliott Trudeau, 1920 -- Melina Mercouri, 1921 -- Jesse Helms, 1926 -- Chuck Berry, 1927 -- George C. Scott, 1935 -- Peter Boyle, 1939 -- Mike Ditka, 1951 -- Pam Dawber, 1956 -- Martina Navratilova, 1958 -- Thomas Hearns, 1960 -- Jean-Claude Van Damme, 1987 -- Zac Efron and 1990 -- Bristol Palin.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, October 19 is the 292nd day of the year. There are 73 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Happy Birthday to Sebat.

Happy Birthday to:
_*sebat, pawsplus, Nathan, mark12dog, dandridgelloyd, mrspy, CraftyGramma, angelofmine03, robbycraig, Jiujone, DouglasJWyatt, Pirate Queen, Verbena, labond, Gabriel Morcan and Wendy - The Passionate Proofreader.*_

On this day:
202 BC -- Second Punic War: At the Battle of Zama, Roman legions under Scipio Africanus defeat Hannibal Barca, leader of the army defending Carthage.








1469 -- Ferdinand II of Aragon marries Isabella I of Castile, a marriage that paves the way to the unification of Aragon and Castile into a single country, Spain.
1789 -- Chief Justice John Jay is sworn in as the first Chief Justice of the United States.

Also born today:
1909 -- Cozy Cole, 1922 -- Jack Anderson, 1931 -- John le Carre, 1937 -- Peter Max, 1945 -- John Lithgow, 1946 -- Philip Pullman, 1958 -- Michael Steele, 1962 -- Evander Holyfield, 1965 -- Ty Pennington and 1967 -- Amy Carter.

and an image from intinst:
Tap Tap Tap Is this thing on? OK, ahem....
Happy Birthday to yoooooouuuuuuu...


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, October 20 is the 293rd day of the year. There are 72 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday Wishes to one of our authors, Philip Chen.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Silntdrgn7, RebeccaEast, jinxmom, HeatherNellett, grantwood, SpinyNorman, Sidney51200, GinnyB, jes325mil, garyford, timothyg35, tony2era1, Stymen1, ErichSysak, Fead8a, Philip Chen, c0nrack, alexmob99, tracylynn, hardnutt, paulomolo, Stacey Joy Netzel, rashaad bell, AnnaRose, Robert A Michael, rmcclannen, Lee44, HeatherLongton, chris56 and Richmond Camero.*_

On this day:
1803 -- The United States Senate ratifies the Louisiana Purchase.
1973 -- "Saturday Night Massacre": President Richard Nixon fires U.S. Attorney General Elliot Richardson and Deputy Attorney General William Ruckelshaus after they refuse to fire Watergate special prosecutor Archibald Cox, who is finally fired by Robert Bork.
1973 -- The Sydney Opera House opens.









Also born today:
1632 -- Sir Christopher Wren, 1882 -- Bela Lugosi, 1907 -- Arlene Francis, 1925 -- Art Buchwald, 1927 -- Joyce Brothers, 1931 -- Mickey Mantle, 1950 -- Tom Petty, 1958 -- Viggo Mortensen and 1971 -- Snoop Dogg.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, October 21 is the 294th day of the year. There are 71 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*RovingSoul, OmnivoreInk, knowldgfrk, dfigueroa, orin1Ma, alexcisdixon, Rob Drob, jameskirk142, Elias_001, amymiles112, JMGibbs13, williambruss112, alatotalsta, Kate Early, beanzarat, SPBreit, Kim Bowman, fosmitch23, MoonglowNovel, KevinBasil, David Wailing, Noce Pharos, Alexvox, David Tindell and Megan Joel Peterson.*_

On this day:
1512 -- Martin Luther joins the theological faculty of the University of Wittenberg.
1520 -- Ferdinand Magellan discovers a strait now known as Strait of Magellan.
1797 -- In Boston Harbor, the 44-gun United States Navy frigate USS Constitution is launched.








1805 -- Battle of Trafalgar: A British fleet led by Vice Admiral Lord Nelson defeats a combined French and Spanish fleet off the coast of Spain.
1824 -- Joseph Aspdin patents Portland cement.
1959 -- In New York City, the Solomon R. Guggenheim Museum, designed by Frank Lloyd Wright, opens to the public.

Also born today:
1772 -- Samuel Taylor Coleridge, 1833 -- Alfred Nobel, 1917 -- Dizzy Gillespie, 1928 -- ****** Ford, 1929 -- Ursula K. Le Guin, 1940 -- Manfred Mann, 1949 -- Benjamin Netanyahu, 1952 -- Patti Davis, 1956 -- Carrie Fisher, 1978 -- Will Estes, 1980 -- Kim Kardashian and 1986 -- Natalee Holloway.

and an image from intinst:
(Hope that wil be enough candles for everyone, and that the room doesn't catch fire!  )


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, October 22 is the 295th day of the year. There are 70 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Geekgirl, kindlelindsay, aikoi, Texan08, saraaah888, racheldeet, jan12robert, letter1232010, obkabinet, KerylR, Kimberly Montague, Denniswu, Keith Robinson, JezStrider, dustylynn, Pinesal, JezStrider, rod54ban and GoogleGlassAuthor.*_

On this day:
1746 -- The College of New Jersey (later renamed Princeton University) receives its charter.
1836 -- Sam Houston is inaugurated as the first President of the Republic of Texas.
1924 -- Toastmasters International is founded.
1953 -- Laos gains independence from France.
1964 -- Jean-Paul Sartre is awarded the Nobel Prize for Literature, but turns down the honor.
1966 -- The Supremes become the first all-female music group to attain a No. 1 selling album.








2008 -- India launches its first unmanned lunar mission Chandrayaan-1.

Also born today:
1734 -- Daniel Boone, 1811 -- Franz Liszt, 1903 -- Curly Howard, 1917 -- Joan Fontaine, 1920 -- Timothy Leary, 1938 -- Derek Jacobi, 1938 -- Christopher Lloyd, 1942 -- Annette Funicello, 1943 -- Catherine Deneuve, 1946 -- Deepak Chopra, 1952 -- Jeff Goldblum, 1963 -- Brian Boitano and 1985 -- Zac Hanson.

and an image from intinst:
Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, October 23 is the 296th day of the year. There are 69 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*CCLady as was, 12bcamping, willscarlet27, MissStar, chabuchie, FTA, Cashcraft, mars42, JCNusbaum, ckhunt, LeaRyan-author, PMCrawford, Steve Z, K.M. Malloy, liana88 and Freeburian238author.*_

On this day:
42 BC -- Roman Republican civil wars: Second Battle of Philippi -- Mark Antony and Octavian decisively defeat Brutus's army. Brutus commits suicide.
1707 -- The first Parliament of Great Britain meets.
1929 -- The first North American transcontinental air service begins between New York City and Los Angeles, California.
1946 -- The United Nations General Assembly convenes for the first time, at an auditorium in Flushing, Queens, New York City.








1973 -- A United Nations sanctioned cease-fire officially ends the Yom Kippur War between Israel and Syria.
2002 -- Moscow Theatre Siege begins: Chechen terrorists seize the House of Culture theater in Moscow and take approximately 700 theater-goers hostage.

Also born today:
1835 -- Adlai Stevenson I, 1869 -- John Heisman, 1893 -- Gummo Marx, 1925 -- Johnny Carson, 1931 -- Diana Dors, 1940 -- Pele, 1942 -- Michael Crichton, 1954 -- Ang Lee, 1956 -- Dianne Reeves, 1956 -- Dwight Yoakam, 1959 -- "Weird Al" Yankovic, 1976 -- Cat Deeley, 1976 -- Ryan Reynolds and 1986 -- Jessica Stroup.

and an image from intinst:
Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, October 24 is the 297th day of the year. There are 68 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*jonfmerz, eddiewright86, Richard in W.Orange, LisaB40, MichaelBustos, wad3ejug8, paulreed509, macaroni, marlonakimmit, hightechprocrastinating, Alissonmdz, woodkrafter, Julia Kavan, jacky54milson, Jane Fancher, Char57, BELINDA BUCHANAN, Kiran, Brem, Valfie, RobertSheppard, JRiveraPerez, Leon_Agulansky, Mark Finn and Nicky Rh.*_

On this day:
1260 -- The Cathedral of Chartres is dedicated in the presence of King Louis IX of France; the cathedral is now a UNESCO World Heritage Site.








1590 -- John White, the governor of the second Roanoke Colony, returns to England after an unsuccessful search for the "lost" colonists.
1851 -- William Lassell, discovers the moons Umbriel, and Ariel, orbiting Uranus.
1911 -- Orville Wright, remains in the air 9 minutes and 45 seconds in a Wright Glider, at Kill Devil Hills, North Carolina.
1929 -- "Black Thursday" stock market crash on the New York Stock Exchange.
1998 -- Launch of Deep Space 1 comet/asteroid mission
2002 -- Police arrest spree killers John Allen Muhammad and Lee Boyd Malvo, ending the Beltway sniper attacks in the area around Washington, DC.
2008 -- "Bloody Friday" saw many of the world's stock exchanges experience the worst declines in their history, with drops of around 10% in most indices.

Also born today:
1891 -- Rafael Trujillo, 1903 -- Melvin Purvis, 1904 -- Moss Hart, 1926 -- Y. A. Tittle, 1930 -- The Big Bopper, 1939 -- F. Murray Abraham, 1947 -- Kevin Kline, 1952 -- David Weber, 1952 -- Jane Fancher and 1981 -- Tila Tequila.

and an image from intinst:
Hope it is a good one!


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, October 25 is the 298th day of the year. There are 67 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*saraaah16, saraaah_2, HeadshotHeather, blazfglori, frederickschroe, CKWebb, JandenHale, Crush8888, faruknadkar.*_
On this day:
1154 -- Henry II of England becomes King of England.
1900 -- The United Kingdom annexes the Transvaal.
1944 -- Battle of Leyte Gulf, the largest naval battle in history, takes place in and around the Philippines between the Imperial Japanese Navy and the U.S. Third and U.S. Seventh Fleets. Afterward is the first Kamikaze attack of World War 2.
1962 -- Cuban missile crisis: Adlai Stevenson shows photos at a meeting of the United Nations Security Council proving that Soviet missiles are installed in Cuba.








1962 -- Nelson Mandela is sentenced to five years in prison.
1977 -- Digital Equipment Corporation releases OpenVMS V1.0.

Also born today:
1881 -- Pablo Picasso, 1886 -- Leo G. Carroll, 1888 -- Richard E. Byrd, 1912 -- Minnie Pearl, 1928 -- Marion Ross, 1941 -- Helen Reddy and 1984 -- Katy Perry.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, October 26 is the 299th day of the year. There are 66 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*haydeneh, kyrin, clivejones, Toronto_LV, shaneclark1, SJWrightAuthor, mmfrick, El Spark, n4uau, grlindberg, MrBill, Jeremy B, MSCHELL and Paris Marx.*_

On this day:
1774 -- The first Continental Congress adjourns in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania.
1776 -- Benjamin Franklin departs from America for France on a mission to seek French support for the American Revolution.
1825 -- The Erie Canal opens -- passage from Albany, New York to Lake Erie.








1861 -- The Pony Express officially ceases operations.
1881 -- The Gunfight at the O.K. Corral takes place at Tombstone, Arizona.

Also born today:
1854 -- C. W. Post, 1911 -- Mahalia Jackson, 1914 -- Jackie Coogan, 1916 -- Francois Mitterrand, 1919 -- Mohammad Reza Pahlavi, 1942 -- Bob Hoskins, 1945 -- Jaclyn Smith, 1946 -- Pat Sajak, 1947 -- Hillary Clinton, 1956 -- Rita Wilson, 1962 -- Cary Elwes, 1967 -- Keith Urban, 1971 -- Jim Butcher and 1984 -- Sasha Cohen.

and an image from intinst:
Make it a great day!


----------



## geoffthomas

monday, October 27 is the 300th day of the year. There are 65 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*janepbarringer, SerenityBanks, bob87, Plixentar, lizaanderson22, briankad4, jonesbrown6314, omid_mankoo_author, totalwreak, Nupo, shaydenfl, janwarburton, ferne01, glennlangohr, James N Bishop and iulya.*_

On this day:
1682 -- Philadelphia, Pennsylvania is founded.
1838 -- Missouri governor Lilburn Boggs issues the Extermination Order, which orders all Mormons to leave the state or be exterminated.
1904 -- The first underground New York City Subway line opens; the system becomes the biggest in United States, and one of the biggest in world.








1973 -- The Canon City meteorite, a 1.4 kg chondrite type meteorite, strikes in Fremont County, Colorado.

Also born today:
1811 -- Isaac Singer, 1858 -- Theodore Roosevelt, 1872 -- Emily Post, 1914 -- Dylan Thomas, 1920 -- Nanette Fabray, 1924 -- Ruby Dee, 1926 -- H. R. Haldeman, 1932 -- Sylvia Plath, 1933 -- Floyd Cramer, 1939 -- John Cleese, 1946 -- Carrie Snodgress and 1984 -- Kelly Osbourne.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, October 28 is the 301nd day of the year. There are 64 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_Dox, JargonTalk, debbiec1028, ScottLCollins, a7dk, MattShare, modernfurniture, David.Niall.Wilson, olina43, darma, Mark Grant, author, ScottChase, brianrowe, kalhen12dillon, hamerfan (2002), BoBby2xXx, shauntagrimes, james_fleming3 and gkweir._

On this day:
312 -- Battle of Milvian Bridge: Constantine I defeats Maxentius, becoming the sole Roman Emperor.
1886 -- In New York Harbor, President Grover Cleveland dedicates the Statue of Liberty.








1936 -- U.S. President Franklin D. Roosevelt rededicates the Statue of Liberty on its 50th anniversary.
1942 -- The Alaska Highway (Alcan Highway) is completed through Canada to Fairbanks, Alaska.
1986 -- The centenary of the dedication of the Statue of Liberty is celebrated in New York Harbor.

Also born today:
1818 -- Ivan Turgenev, 1897 -- Edith Head, 1902 -- Elsa Lanchester, 1903 -- Evelyn Waugh, 1914 -- Jonas Salk, 1932 -- Suzy Parker, 1936 -- Charlie Daniels, 1944 -- Dennis Franz, 1948 -- Telma Hopkins, 1949 -- Bruce Jenner, 1952 -- Annie Potts, 1955 -- Bill Gates, 1956 -- Mahmoud Ahmadinejad, 1963 -- Lauren Holly, 1965 -- Jami Gertz, 1967 -- Julia Roberts, 1972 -- Brad Paisley and 1974 -- Joaquin Phoenix.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, October 29 is the 302nd day of the year. There are 63 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday greetings to RJKeller.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Lynn, Mycroft, RJ Keller, Capri142, unic1, KindleWomen, JudyParton, JDW, alexadena, SandraMiller, Bob Houston, KayCi, JasonThacker, HHalford, IAmDanMarshall, EvilTwinBrian, Philip Gibson and JGC .*_

On this day:
1618 -- English adventurer, writer, and courtier Sir Walter Raleigh is beheaded for allegedly conspiring against James I of England.








1675 -- Leibniz makes the first use of the long s (∫) as a symbol of the integral in calculus.
1787 -- Mozart's opera Don Giovanni receives its first performance in Prague.
1863 -- Eighteen countries meeting in Geneva agree to form the International Red Cross.
1960 -- In Louisville, Kentucky, Cassius Clay wins his first professional fight.
1969 -- The first-ever computer-to-computer link is established on ARPANET, the precursor to the Internet.

Also born today:
1740 -- James Boswell, 1891 -- Fanny Brice, 1899 -- Akim Tamiroff, 1938 -- Ralph Bakshi, 1940 -- Connie Mack, 1947 -- Richard Dreyfuss, 1948 -- Kate Jackson, 1967 -- Joely Fisher, 1971 -- Winona Ryder and 1981 -- Amanda Beard.

and an image from intinst:
No clowning around, 
Hope you have a great birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, October 30 is the 303th day of the year. There are 62 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to :
_*KimmyA, kindleluvr, KindleMap.net, MsBookWorm92, juanwilbert23, cdiet11, redfernremovers, LitChick, Broadie, Paul Jones, JohnsonJoshuaK, mipatrick, wannabeone, tattooedmodelman, jbhickman and billgelwick.*_

On this day:
1831 -- In Southampton County, Virginia, escaped slave Nat Turner is captured and arrested for leading the bloodiest slave rebellion in United States history.
1905 -- Czar Nicholas II of Russia grants Russia's first constitution, creating a legislative assembly.
1938 -- Orson Welles broadcasts his radio play of H. G. Wells's The War of the Worlds, causing anxiety in some of the audience in the United States.
1945 -- Jackie Robinson of the Kansas City Monarchs signs a contract for the Brooklyn Dodgers to break the baseball color barrier.
1973 -- The Bosporus Bridge in Istanbul, Turkey is completed, connecting the continents of Europe and Asia over the Bosporus for the first time.









Also born today:
1735 -- John Adams, 1821 -- Fyodor Dostoevsky, 1882 -- William Halsey, Jr, 1885 -- Ezra Pound, 1893 -- Charles Atlas, 1896 -- Ruth Gordon, 1936 -- Dick Vermeil, 1939 -- Grace Slick, 1945 -- Henry Winkler, 1951 -- Harry Hamlin and 1981 -- Ivanka Trump.

and an image from intinst:
We didn't forget you!
Hope it is a Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, October 31 is the 304th day of the year. There are 61 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*kim, paisley, Arlene, rshives, mlee, beesocks, kevingarywilkes, Jenna Lundeen, Aurorawolf, oscarsim21, Peter Andrew Leonard, BruceJones, TroyReads, Keith Strohm, sicklove, Rags Daniels, inkedblue, JoelArcanjo, nixonpete and whitmcc.*_

On this day:
1517 -- Protestant Reformation: Martin Luther posts his 95 theses on the door of the Castle Church in Wittenberg.
1864 -- Nevada is admitted as the 36th U.S. state.
1941 -- After 14 years of work, Mount Rushmore is completed.









Also born today:
1632 -- (baptism) Johannes Vermeer, 1705 -- Pope Clement XIV 1795 -- John Keats, 1887 -- Chiang Kai-shek, 1896 -- Ethel Waters, 1912 -- Dale Evans, 1922 -- Barbara Bel Geddes, 1927 -- Lee Grant, 1931 -- Dan Rather, 1936 -- Michael Landon, 1947 -- Deidre Hall, 1950 -- John Candy, 1961 -- Peter Jackson, 1963 -- Dermot Mulroney, 1963 -- Rob Schneider and 2000 -- Willow Smith.

and an image from intinst:
Happy Halloween Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Satuday, November 1 is the 305th day of the year. There are 60 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*savanah70, lovekyna, ervine, LifeSuperMarket, Bellknap, chphillips22, bronobuang, Andrew Ashling, emy12, maris21, JerseyGirlBookReviews, mscotes, bibliotastic, Jimmy Stille, Simon Haynes, giga1, sadako18, HDJensen, nirappelton, MLSansom, Moppet, lauren, Luckymoose, Catriona Crehan, Lisa Miranda, brycetenor, DevinSGraves and Robert McNarland.*_

On this day:
1512 -- The ceiling of the Sistine Chapel, painted by Michelangelo, is exhibited to the public for the first time.








1520 -- The Strait of Magellan, the passage immediately south of mainland South America, connecting the Pacific and the Atlantic Oceans, is first navigated by Ferdinand Magellan during his global circumnavigation voyage.
1604 -- William Shakespeare's tragedy Othello is presented for the first time, at Whitehall Palace in London.
1922 -- The last sultan of the Ottoman Empire, Mehmed VI, abdicates.
1982 -- Honda becomes the first Asian automobile company to produce cars in the United States with the opening of their factory in Marysville, Ohio.

Also born today:
1871 -- Stephen Crane, 1920 -- James Kilpatrick, 1923 -- Gordon R. Dickson, 1926 -- Betsy Palmer, 1935 -- Gary Player, 1939 -- Barbara Bosson, 1950 -- Mitch Kapor, 1957 -- Lyle Lovett and 1972 -- Toni Collette.

and an image from intinst:
*Happy Birthday!*


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, November 2 is the 306th day of the year. There are 59 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*theresa57, Roberto Scarlato, annaaa999, DaveDagger, Lisa J. Yarde, TGTC, sherk003, Leemark, jamesnelson, n0rjam3s, Paddysland, Tess St John, SantaBarbarahotels, buythebesthome, PaulMaitrejean, Hubert Campbell, scotthelvick, SuseHocking, jdcore and Voelker58.*_

On this day:
1772 -- Samuel Adams and Joseph Warren form the first Committee of Correspondence.
1889 -- North and South Dakota are admitted as the 39th and 40th U.S. states.
1917 -- The Balfour Declaration proclaims British support for the "establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people" with the clear understanding "that nothing shall be done which may prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities".
1947 -- In California, designer Howard Hughes performs the maiden (and only) flight of the Spruce Goose; the largest fixed-wing aircraft ever built.








1960 -- Penguin Books is found not guilty of obscenity in the Lady Chatterley's Lover case
1988 -- The Morris worm, the first internet-distributed computer worm to gain significant mainstream media attention, is launched from MIT.

Also born today:
1734 -- Daniel Boone, 1755 -- Marie Antoinette, 1795 -- James Knox Polk, 1865 -- Warren G. Harding, 1877 -- Aga Khan III, 1913 -- Burt Lancaster, 1938 -- Pat Buchanan, 1942 -- Stefanie Powers, 1961 -- k.d. lang and 1966 -- David Schwimmer.

and an image from intinst:
We'd all like to wish you a very
Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, November 3 is the 308th day of the year. There are 58 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Chica, Avalon3, vineeya, susie539, AirBeagle, stivetomynz, JROCK, colintate, RL Beers, jombizz, mncowboy, Meinos Kaen, beware890 and chisom234.*_

On this day:
644 -- Umar ibn al-Khattab, the second Muslim caliph, is assassinated by a Persian slave in Medina.
1911 -- Chevrolet officially enters the automobile market in competition with the Ford Model T.








1913 -- The United States introduces an income tax.
1978 -- Dominica gains its independence from the United Kingdom.

Also born today:
1793 -- Stephen F. Austin, 1794 -- William Cullen Bryant, 1918 -- Bob Feller, 1921 -- Charles Bronson, 1933 -- Ken Berry, 1933 -- Michael Dukakis, 1948 -- Lulu, 1949 -- Larry Holmes, 1952 -- Roseanne Barr, 1953 -- Kate Capshaw, 1957 -- Dolph Lundgren and 1960 -- Karch Kiraly.

and an image from intinst:
Hope your day is better
&
Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, November 4 is the 308th day of the year. There are 57 days remaining until the end of the year.

_Special Birthday wishes to our own Gertie Kindle (aka Margaret Lake)._

Happy Birthday to:
_*Bruce F, Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake', Nugget, Elliot, AaliyahHoward, robdale, HelenaSampson, Greg001, Gertie Kindle, TheRiddler, Bconvis, r74PedroGSTONER, J.A. Campbell, kindlemaneater, Birgit Böckli, kea, Selina Fenech, Harry Steinman and Lavoing.*_

On this day:
1429 -- Joan of Arc liberates Saint-Pierre-le-Moûtier.
1677 -- The future Mary II of England marries William, Prince of Orange. They would later jointly reign as William and Mary.
1825 -- The Erie Canal is completed with Governor DeWitt Clinton performing the Wedding of The Waters ceremony in New York Harbour.
1922 -- In Egypt, British archaeologist Howard Carter and his men find the entrance to Pharaoh Tutankhamun's tomb in the Valley of the Kings.









Also born today:
1879 -- Will Rogers, 1906 -- Sterling North, 1913 -- Gig Young, 1916 -- Walter Cronkite, 1918 -- Art Carney, 1919 -- Martin Balsam, 1930 -- Doris Roberts, 1937 -- Loretta Swit, 1946 -- Laura Bush, 1946 -- Robert Mapplethorpe, 1950 -- Markie Post, 1960 -- Kathy Griffin, 1961 -- Ralph Macchio, 1962 -- Jeff Probst, 1969 -- Sean "Diddy" Combs, 1969 -- Matthew McConaughey and 1975 -- Curtis Stone.

and an image from intinst:
To all of our celebrants,


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, November 5 is the 309th day of the year. There are 56 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*DawnOfChaos, hackeynut, Matt Palen, bernadetterc, anthonymdz, jackstuvat, KlarkJakuzi5, Deidre, levonakon, seanhrobertson, vivinthevalley, Victoria Champion, Ripfit138, Cheewooo, leeseikyi, Theresa C and derekailes2014.*_

On this day:
1605 -- Gunpowder Plot: A conspiracy led by Robert Catesby to blow up the English Houses of Parliament is thwarted when Sir Thomas Knyvet, a justice of the peace, finds Guy Fawkes in a cellar below the House of Lords. 








1872 -- In defiance of the law, suffragist Susan B. Anthony votes for the first time, and is later fined $100.

Also born today:
1855 -- Eugene V. Debs, 1885 -- Will Durant, 1905 -- Joel McCrea, 1911 -- Roy Rogers, 1913 -- Vivien Leigh, 1931 -- Ike Turner, 1940 -- Elke Sommer, 1941 -- Art Garfunkel, 1943 -- Sam Shepard, 1947 -- Peter Noone, 1958 -- Robert Patrick, 1960 -- Tilda Swinton, 1963 -- Tatum O'Neal and 1987 -- Kevin Jonas.

and an image from intinst:
Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, November 6 is the 310th day of the year. There are 55 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Andra, keg51, CuriousLaura, A_J_Lath, wilnyce01, jason024, JamieMcGuire, ThompsonWrites, Go! Shawn!, c44louise, CBMoore1, R.G. Gilbert, dori chatelain, drwink, JALTSON, brie.mcgill and OldFossil.*_

On this day:
1528 -- Shipwrecked Spanish conquistador Alvar Núnez Cabeza de Vaca becomes the first known European to set foot in the area that would become Texas.
1844 -- The first constitution of the Dominican Republic is adopted.
1865 -- American Civil War: CSS Shenandoah is the last Confederate combat unit to surrender after circumnavigating the globe on a cruise on which it sank or captured 37 unarmed merchant vessels.








1913 -- Mohandas Gandhi is arrested while leading a march of Indian miners in South Africa.
1935 -- Parker Brothers acquires the forerunner patents for MONOPOLY from Elizabeth Magie.
1995 -- Cleveland Browns relocation controversy: Art Modell announces that he signed a deal that would relocate the Cleveland Browns to Baltimore to become the Baltimore Ravens.

Also born today:
1494 -- Suleiman the Magnificent, 1854 -- John Philip Sousa, 1861 -- James Naismith, 1893 -- Edsel Ford, 1916 -- Ray Conniff, 1921 -- James Jones, 1926 -- Zig Ziglar, 1931 -- Mike Nichols, 1946 -- Sally Field, 1955 -- Maria Shriver, 1970 -- Ethan Hawke, and 1988 -- Emma Stone.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, November 7 is the 311th day of the year. There are 54 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Gayle, joelfrieders, matthews09, jmorris8071, Mike Nettleton--Author, theeducator20, AbrahamA, zarren27, DwayneRussell, April loves books, teachgiftedkids, Michaelbarri and woodforthefire.*_

On this day:
1872 -- The ship Mary Celeste sails from New York, eventually to be found deserted
1874 -- A cartoon by Thomas Nast in Harper's Weekly, is considered the first important use of an elephant as a symbol for the United States Republican Party.








1908 -- Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid are reportedly killed in San Vicente, Bolivia.
1910 -- The first air freight shipment is undertaken by the Wright Brothers and department store owner Max Moorehouse.
1914 -- The first issue of The New Republic magazine is published.
1929 -- In New York City, the Museum of Modern Art opens to the public.
1944 -- Franklin D. Roosevelt elected for a record fourth term as President of the United States of America.

Also born today:
1728 -- Captain James Cook, 1879 -- Leon Trotsky, 1903 -- Dean Jagger, 1913 -- Albert Camus, 1918 -- Billy Graham, 1922 -- Al Hirt, 1942 -- Tom Peters, 1943 -- Joni Mitchell and 1952 -- David Petraeus.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, November 8 is the 312th day of the year. There are 53 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
*AFS_NZ_IT, ms124, DLs Niece, harrd99, drew2008, madonarose74, jSheena7014, David_Bolton, aleo811, CuriosityQuills, jacobchastain, TheOtherTracy, AmandaMLyons, wolfandeaglemedia and chrismatallana.*

On this day:
1519 -- Hernan Cortes enters Tenochtitlan and Aztec ruler Moctezuma welcomes him with a great celebration.








1793 -- In Paris, the French Revolutionary government opens the Louvre to the public as a museum.
1889 -- Montana is admitted as the 41st U.S. state.
1917 -- The People's Commissars give authority to Vladimir Lenin, Leon Trotsky, and Joseph Stalin.
1960 -- John F. Kennedy defeats Richard Nixon in one of the closest presidential elections of the twentieth century to become the 35th president of the United States.

Also born today:
1656 -- Edmond Halley, 1710 -- Sarah Fielding, 1836 -- Milton Bradley, 1847 -- Bram Stoker, 1884 -- Hermann Rorschach, 1900 -- Margaret Mitchell, 1912 -- June Havoc, 1922 -- Christiaan Barnard, 1927 -- Patti Page, 1931 -- Morley Safer, 1949 -- Bonnie Raitt, 1950 -- Mary Hart and 1952 -- Alfre Woodard.

and an image from intinst:
You wild & crazy cats, you!


----------



## geoffthomas

I am thinking of discontinuing to post here.
It seems as if no-one reads it.
And certainly seems as if no-one else posts to it.
I am mostly just updating last years posts right now.
Thoughts anyone?

Ok, so no-one is listening even.
I certainly don't hear anyone breathing......
I will continue this for a brief time.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, November 9 is the 313th day of the year. There are 52 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Eilene, DefyingGravity, gregharaksin, RonnellDPorter, squeak, andreaslee, Treverend, dilbadaldo, Aaron Pogue, DocRegan, Huldra and devashish.*_

On this day:
694 -- Egica, a king of the Visigoths of Hispania, accuses Jews of aiding Muslims, sentencing all Jews to slavery.
1494 -- The Family de' Medici were expelled from Florence.
1620 -- Pilgrims aboard the Mayflower sight land at Cape Cod, Massachusetts.








1764 -- Mary Campbell, a captive of the Lenape during the French and Indian War, is turned over to forces commanded by Colonel Henry Bouquet.
1867 -- Tokugawa Shogunate hands power back to the Emperor of Japan, starting the Meiji Restoration.
1888 -- Jack the Ripper kills Mary Jane Kelly, his last known victim.
1921 -- Albert Einstein is awarded the Nobel Prize in Physics for his work with the photoelectric effect.
1960 -- Robert McNamara is named president of Ford Motor Co., the first non-Ford to serve in that post.
1967 -- First issue of Rolling Stone Magazine is published.

Also born today:
1818 -- Ivan Turgenev, 1886 -- Ed Wynn, 1914 -- Hedy Lamarr, 1915 -- Sargent Shriver, 1918 -- Spiro Agnew, 1923 -- Dorothy Dandridge, 1934 -- Carl Sagan, 1935 -- Bob Gibson, 1936 -- Mary Travers, 1941 -- Tom Fogerty, 1942 -- Tom Weiskopf, 1951 -- Lou Ferrigno, 1973 -- Nick Lachey and 1988 -- Nikki Blonsky.

and an image from intinst:
Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, November 10 is the 314th day of the year. There are 51 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Cowgirl, F1Wild, terrykyle97, mikecar66, RichMcGinney, lkobescak10, Jazzys Mom, Grobut, kiera03, Orson Zedd, Valerie Maarten, wsmith5555, jasonpinter, ValPear, kayet04, Kazizuge, Tiffany, sismosa04, aqeelkhan, Amanda03, davidnwelton, DragosRoua, mitchfairchild, oldtrojan66, angelsmith1986, KrystalShannan, TracyLane, bberntson , rachelkramerbussel , SimoneLea and Alia Beckler.*_

On this day:
1619 -- Rene Descartes has the dreams that inspire his Meditations on First Philosophy.
1775 -- The United States Marine Corps is founded at Tun Tavern in Philadelphia by Samuel Nicholas.
1871 -- Henry Morton Stanley locates missing explorer and missionary, Dr. David Livingstone in Ujiji, near Lake Tanganyika, allegedly greeting him with the words, "Dr. Livingstone, I presume?".
1969 -- National Educational Television (the predecessor to the Public Broadcasting Service) in the United States debuts the children's television program Sesame Street.








1975 -- The 729-foot-long freighter SS Edmund Fitzgerald sinks during a storm on Lake Superior, killing all 29 crew on board.









Also born today:
1483 -- Martin Luther, 1697 -- William Hogarth, 1728 -- Oliver Goldsmith, 1759 -- Friedrich Schiller, 1889 -- Claude Rains, 1893 -- John P. Marquand, 1895 -- John Knudsen Northrop, 1925 -- Richard Burton, 1932 -- Roy Scheider, 1949 -- Ann Reinking, 1959 -- Mackenzie Phillips, 1960 -- Neil Gaiman and 1977 -- Brittany Murphy.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, November 11 is the 315th day of the year. There are 50 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Jeansaint, jazzy1721, MariaG526, vansievert23, jeffnewton25, [email protected], gooder1138, cauthin1988, prettynikki09, edithkay, DrewGayle, Alondra, jeremiah43avery, edwards89, greenking872, Bryanhert5, margaretdejohn, edwards291, gonzalestyl, gonzalesgrl, golf1011, gonzaless, kevinhogg5, Dylan Yarter, sebastianaustin, jeFFcaRt98 , nobad, johnsmedley35, erikclient, Tom Diego, joke99, marlyn11, xoko22, kimberly99, aangel00, tina98, aacer100, medrecruiter2010, bbrook11, wilson546, trumanmarketer, trina, C.J. Ellisson, fatcatseo, novasolarenergy, skate24, jgauza01, ashes11, opuscroakus, joelsyver, stanpiepho, jade12, rainpiepho, orlysyver, kate121, orlypiepho, Braink, winpiepho, sheen13, dennissyver, migrainerelief33, goldankauf, dennispiepho, sarlypiepho, holdrew52, Belisarda, rienaslay, JelmaK, estella, julie20, jennycole, vickysands88, Madeleine25, mekylaroose, AprilB20, Tera, jessandam, marryperkins, katepercy77, emelyhowards, angelacarter58, gloriahick, shaninesholaw, salad1965, rosefrazer, Jergens Flame, irecepolar, mlooper05, hannahcarol, krytelperez, Scath, maria.felong, nikaracines, stephaniegurg, DYarter12, arashine24, BrooklynC1, mylasummers, miranewman2, charityhill20, vinatracey, girliesmith15, AriennaV1, Rizza20, Jerica24 Zalyka20, carlye.18, Anetdah1, Emily85, woodlinsasha, CharmSamonte, shamimnayansaha, sakil, beverly22, AlyannaLace, emily.20, fergie24, EloisaKhan, anna irene, louanne, relmorley, marife, aileen.morales91, April Grace, mooreireland, Angela12, ElsaQuijNO58, magpalitkaghab4Hk, marcovargas02, gafx0054, donna.tucker91, welmaryjane, ida25xang, pinkskull11, rascal76, Raquel, teressaspeak, Acehodiyo1, crispingol84, moniquewatsons, jharleys, gad88, cathwr1te, AprilML1, sha2y2rya, leemooney, Razelyn, gorge5t5benson, hec33, JihooD1, vilen2, ArjayPaulDC1, akal1 (23), akal2 (23), akal3 (23), akal4 (23), aqal (23), aqal1 (23), aqal2 (23), aqal3 (23), aqal4 (23), Christne865 (35), giga2 (23), giga3 (23), giga4 (23), saqa (23), saqa1 (23), saqa2 (23), saqa3 (23), saqa4 (23), wack (23), dedy (23), dedy1 (23), dedy2 (23), jackstarks (24), bryanjackerson (31), dedy3 (23), dedy4 (23), vyne (23), vyne1 (23), vyne2 (23), saymamohib14 (24), vyne3 (23), vyne4 (23), meny (23), meny1 (23), meny2 (23), meny3 (23), meny4 (23), Jietoud, Menthsou, Zendockn, hafizuddin21, FranchoNex, Pixilox, Sagacious Dude, NicolaMorgan, SamiT, syndey, Reviglio, vividumas, jas54pal, alf54way, bri54rey, LonWiddicombe, C.J.Ellisson , JamieLeeScott and BradMcDauthor.*_

On this day:
1839 -- The Virginia Military Institute is founded in Lexington, Virginia.
1889 -- Washington is admitted as the 42nd U.S. state.
1921 -- The Tomb of the Unknowns is dedicated by US President Warren G. Harding at Arlington National Cemetery.








1926 -- U.S. Route 66 is established.
1966 -- NASA launches Gemini 12.

Also born today:
1744 -- Abigail Adams, 1821 -- Fyodor Dostoyevsky, 1885 -- George Smith Patton, Jr., 1899 -- Pat O'Brien, 1904 -- Alger Hiss, 1909 -- Robert Ryan, 1915 -- William Proxmire, 1918 -- Stubby Kaye, 1922 -- Kurt Vonnegut, 1925 -- Jonathan Winters, 1940 -- Barbara Boxer, 1960 -- Stanley Tucci, 1962 -- Demi Moore, 1964 -- Calista Flockhart and 1974 -- Leonardo DiCaprio.

and an image from intinst:
To all those who share the day, 
a wish for a very


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, November 12 is the 316th day of the year. There are 49 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*WoodWitchDame, Daisy1960, christinerose, yoursuccess247, neilsmith, Margaret, BSusie, pet22ham, judekaua, p261i9k5, AllisonJay, kentbroose, esmiller20, andrewmdz1, QventinMool3, dodongkan, songsurgeon3, olivecox19, Megaplexx, athanos, ArnoldD1, mdohno, Gillmer, Darby, Rykymus, wdeen, KLDillon2056, dev54mal, rey56cal, jer56dur, ray56for, fre56for, jon54han, har56lar, Chris , Chris P. O'Grady, Graeme Hague and ErnestDempsey.*_

On this day:
1905 -- Norway holds a referendum in favor of monarchy over republic.
1927 -- Leon Trotsky is expelled from the Soviet Communist Party, leaving Joseph Stalin in undisputed control of the Soviet Union.
1933 -- Hugh Gray takes the first known photos of the Loch Ness Monster.








1980 -- The NASA space probe Voyager I makes its closest approach to Saturn and takes the first images of its rings.
1990 -- Tim Berners-Lee publishes a formal proposal for the World Wide Web.

Also born today:
1815 -- Elizabeth Cady Stanton, 1840 -- Auguste Rodin, 1929 -- Grace Kelly, 1944 -- Booker T. Jones, 1958 -- Megan Mullally, 1961 -- Nadia Comăneci, 1968 -- Sammy Sosa, 1970 -- Tonya Harding and 1982 -- Anne Hathaway.

and an image from intinst:
Hope it is a great one!


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, November 13 is the 317th day of the year. There are 48 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*teeitup, Marci, Linda1915, J.R. Rain, Author, aloida28, artemw, Kent R. Conrad, Erlland, ravens4u, Rick Gualtieri, Spinner, jbachandouris, mjlance, Cameron Jace, Bookish Brunette, giggilles, MelKen, stephaniesuesansmith, srichford , JamesDHorton and killstone.*_

On this day:
1002 -- English king Æthelred II orders the killing of all Danes in England, known today as the St. Brice's Day massacre.
1927 -- The Holland Tunnel opens to traffic as the first Hudson River vehicle tunnel linking New Jersey to New York City.








1947 -- Russia completes development of the AK-47, one of the first proper assault rifles
1971 -- The American space probe, Mariner 9, becomes the first spacecraft to orbit another planet successfully, swinging into its planned trajectory around Mars.

Also born today:
532 -- Augustine of Canterbury, 1312 -- King Edward III of England, 1760 -- Jiaqing, Emperor of China, 1848 -- Albert I, Prince of Monaco, 1850 -- Robert Louis Stevenson, 1934 -- Garry Marshall, 1938 -- Jean Seberg, 1947 -- Joe Mantegna, 1955 -- Whoopi Goldberg and 1967 -- Jimmy Kimmel.

and an image from intinst:
_Wishing you a very_


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, November 14 is the 318th day of the year. There are 47 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_GBear, Putnam, Angela Stribling, jimcrayne27, jazztinn, barbie01, Halbert, rolfjafek, samanthahillard, toni49, leahrmsey, shricks, Moissanitejewel, Bruce2005, Nigel22, JRCSalter, mztx and solove0611._

On this day:
1533 -- Conquistadors from Spain under the leadership of Francisco Pizarro arrive in Cajamarca, Inca empire
1889 -- Pioneering female journalist Nellie Bly begins a successful attempt to travel around the world in less than 80 days. 
1969 -- Apollo program: NASA launches Apollo 12, the second crewed mission to the surface of the Moon.








1982 -- Lech Wałęsa, the leader of Poland's outlawed Solidarity movement, is released after eleven months of internment near the Soviet border.

Also born today:
1650 -- King William III of England, 1765 -- Robert Fulton, 1840 -- Claude Monet, 1889 -- Jawaharlal Nehru, 1896 -- Mamie Eisenhower, 1900 -- Aaron Copland, 1904 -- Dick Powell, 1912 -- Barbara Hutton, 1919 -- Veronica Lake, 1921 -- Brian Keith, 1922 -- Boutros Boutros-Ghali, 1927 -- McLean Stevenson, 1929 -- Jimmy Piersall, 1935 -- King Hussein of Jordan, 1943 -- Peter Norton, 1947 -- P. J. O'Rourke, 1948 -- Charles, Prince of Wales, 1954 -- Condoleezza Rice, 1954 -- Yanni and 1966 -- Curt Schilling.

and an image from intinst:
*Hope it is a very*


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, November 15 is the 319th day of the year. There are 46 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_Thenuts454, blackpassenger, RoxyLyz, brian70, clrkminer, sidmartin, shavens, dwight5elliott, cldadams76, yasakanamee, Syn_F, estebanmccarthy, DonnaFCrow, shirley11, The_Optimist_ , Still Madness, Louella Nelson, MaggieAmada, whenindoubt02 and AJSendall._

On this day:
1533 -- Francisco Pizarro arrives in Cuzco, the capital of the Inca Empire.
1777 -- After 16 months of debate the Continental Congress approves the Articles of Confederation.
1859 -- The first modern revival of the Olympic Games takes place in Athens, Greece.
1920 -- First assembly of the League of Nations is held in Geneva.
1939 -- In Washington, D.C., US President Franklin D. Roosevelt lays the cornerstone of the Jefferson Memorial.








1969 -- In Columbus, Ohio, Dave Thomas opens the first Wendy's restaurant.
1971 -- Intel releases world's first commercial single-chip microprocessor, the 4004.
2000 -- Jharkhand state comes into existence in India.

Also born today:
1882 -- Felix Frankfurter, 1887 -- Georgia O'Keeffe, 1891 -- Averell Harriman, 1891 -- Erwin Rommel, 1905 -- Mantovani, 1906 -- Curtis LeMay, 1929 -- Ed Asner and 1932 -- Petula Clark.

and an image from intinst:
Hope you all have (or had) a very Happy Birthday!
Even if it is in a nontraditional way


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, November 16 is the 320th day of the year. There are 45 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to Kcrady.

Happy Birthday to:
_*kcrady, sandybaker16, robertduperre, lisat, mixvio, warren003, nicamcbrown15, klenart, Attebery, Shoshana, Normthedrummer, 7hir7een, bdillahu, JessieCar, PrestonMalone and Wayne Stinnett .*_

On this day:
1849 -- A Russian court sentences Fyodor Dostoevsky to death for anti-government activities linked to a radical intellectual group; his sentence is later commuted to hard labor.
1973 -- U.S. President Richard Nixon signs the Trans-Alaska Pipeline Authorization Act into law, authorizing the construction of the Alaska Pipeline.









Also born today:
42 BC -- Tiberius, Roman emperor, 1907 -- Burgess Meredith, 1922 -- Gene Amdahl, 1928 -- Clu Gulager, 1958 -- Marg Helgenberger, 1967 -- Lisa Bonet, 1977 -- Oksana Baiul and 1977 -- Maggie Gyllenhaal.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, November 17 is the 321st day of the year. There are 44 days remaining until the end of the year

Happy Birthday to:
_*jaimee83, saraaah222, Susan Wells Bennett, jamiebanking, yogibare143, Kent Fletcher, marshallcamacho, meren, Steven Lee Gilbert, beechnut79 and kendellchad.*_

On this day:
1558 -- Queen Mary I of England dies and is succeeded by her half-sister Elizabeth I of England.
1603 -- English explorer, writer and courtier Sir Walter Raleigh goes on trial for treason.
1800 -- The United States Congress holds its first session in Washington, D.C.
1970 -- Luna program: The Soviet Union lands Lunokhod 1 on Mare Imbrium (Sea of Rains) on the Moon.








1970 -- Douglas Engelbart receives the patent for the first computer mouse.

Also born today:
9 -- Titus Flavius Vespasianus, 1790 -- August Ferdinand Möbius, 1901 -- Lee Strasberg, 1925 -- Rock Hudson, 1930 -- Bob Mathias, 1938 -- Gordon Lightfoot, 1942 -- Martin Scorsese, 1943 -- Lauren Hutton, 1944 -- Danny DeVito, 1944 -- Lorne Michaels, 1944 -- Tom Seaver, 1948 -- Howard Dean, 1960 -- RuPaul, 1966 -- Daisy Fuentes and 1978 -- Rachel McAdams.

and an image from intinst:
Happy Birthday!
(Is it time to eat cake & and ice cream yet?)


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, November 18 is the 322nd day of the year. There are 43 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*melodiousb, Four Lil' Paws, markboyd295, ClanMoran, iwantakindlebadly, paceman, RichardCGaines, TheodoreTAcosta, robertsfran, jesusnhenson, Derek Clendening, Mark Gardner, Chris.Livesey, Bec A, Dustin Metzger, anna_masters, AuburnAssassin, Cpersons101 and ssanchez911.*_

On this day:
1307 -- William Tell shoots an apple off his son's head.








1803 -- The Battle of Vertieres, the last major battle of the Haitian Revolution, is fought, leading to the establishment of the Republic of Haiti, the first black republic in the Western Hemisphere.
1865 -- Mark Twain's short story The Celebrated Jumping Frog of Calaveras County is published in the New York Saturday Press.
1926 -- George Bernard Shaw refuses to accept the money for his Nobel Prize.
1928 -- Release of the animated short Steamboat Willie, the first fully synchronized sound cartoon.
1978 -- In Jonestown, Guyana, Jim Jones led his Peoples Temple cult to a mass murder-suicide that claimed 918 lives.

Also born today:
1836 -- Sir W. S. Gilbert, 1899 -- Eugene Ormandy, 1901 -- George Gallup, 1908 -- Imogene Coca, 1909 -- Johnny Mercer, 1923 -- Alan Shepard, 1941 -- David Hemmings, 1942 -- Linda Evans, 1946 -- Alan Dean Foster and 1968 -- Owen Wilson.

and an image from intinst:
It's your birthday,
Kick back & enjoy it!


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, November 19 is the 323rd day of the year. There are 42 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Kindle Rookie, heragn, A.KenLowman, DAVISON, harriswhite12, alywoods54, JimJohnson, DanMarvin, hmcauthor, brennaal, mpgreen88, Dukester, mazen, danielames, Holly Bush, car56san, Tshoe, Beez, Mary Cool and MaryHerself.*_

On this day:
1863 -- U.S. President Abraham Lincoln delivers the Gettysburg Address.
1930 -- Bonnie Parker and Clyde Barrow commit their first robbery.
1959 -- The Ford Motor Company announces the discontinuation of the unpopular Edsel.








1969 -- Apollo 12 astronauts Pete Conrad and Alan Bean land at Oceanus Procellarum and become the third and fourth humans to walk on the Moon.
1969 -- Football player Pele scores his 1,000th goal.
1998 -- Vincent van Gogh's Portrait of the Artist Without Beard sells at auction for $71.5 million USD.









Also born today:
1752 -- George Rogers Clark, 1805 -- Ferdinand de Lesseps, 1831 -- James A. Garfield, 1862 -- Billy Sunday, 1905 -- Tommy Dorsey, 1909 -- Peter Drucker, 1917 -- Indira Gandhi, 1920 -- Gene Tierney, 1921 -- Roy Campanella, 1933 -- Larry King, 1935 -- Jack Welch, 1936 -- Dick Cavett, 1938 -- Ted Turner, 1942 -- Calvin Klein, 1959 -- Allison Janney, 1961 -- Meg Ryan, 1962 -- Jodie Foster, 1966 -- Gail Devers and 1977 -- Kerri Strug.

and an image from intinst:
Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, November 20 is the 324th day of the year. There are 41 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Sergirl, Brodys Mom, alwayssuccessful, DarkSpoon, izzy, shoppegirl, coralsands, Ronald Kelly, Hamish Brown, caracaine, chrisriddel, Todd Wheeler and Shaz.*_

On this day:
1789 -- New Jersey becomes the first U.S. state to ratify the Bill of Rights.
1945 -- Trials against 24 Nazi war criminals start at the Palace of Justice at Nuremberg.








1947 -- The Princess Elizabeth marries Lieutenant Philip Mountbatten at Westminster Abbey in London.
1984 -- The SETI Institute is founded.
1985 -- Microsoft Windows 1.0 is released.

Also born today:
1889 -- Edwin Hubble, 1900 -- Chester Gould, 1907 -- Fran Allison, 1917 -- Robert Byrd, 1925 -- Robert F. Kennedy, 1939 -- Dick Smothers, 1942 -- Joe Biden, 1956 -- Bo Derek, 1959 -- Sean Young and 1976 -- Dominique Dawes.

and an image from intinst:
Happy Birthday!
Enjoy your non-traditional cake


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, November 21 is the 325th day of the year. There are 40 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday Greetings to Kristan Hoffman.

Happy Birthday to :
_*verndude, Kristan Hoffman, davidjackson, gretacollins, Doug Lance, auriel_vnns, AlmostHeaven, alinas21, ginakoenig, gpamelac, llamablue, Ilyria Moon, louisearmstrong, esnieto, Theresa Olaes Noe, Jenniferhowlz, dar54har and RJ Licata.*_

On this day:
164 BC -- Judas Maccabaeus, son of Mattathias of the Hasmonean family, restores the Temple in Jerusalem. 
1620 -- Plymouth Colony settlers sign the Mayflower Compact
1789 -- North Carolina ratifies the United States Constitution and is admitted as the 12th U.S. state.
1877 -- Thomas Edison announces his invention of the phonograph.








1942 -- The completion of the Alaska Highway 
1969 -- The first permanent ARPANET link is established between UCLA and SRI.
1980 -- Lake Peigneur drains into an underlying salt deposit.

Also born today:
1694 -- Voltaire, 1787 -- Samuel Cunard, 1920 -- Stan Musial, 1937 -- Marlo Thomas, 1941 -- Juliet Mills, 1944 -- Harold Ramis, 1945 -- Goldie Hawn, 1963 -- Nicollette Sheridan, 1966 -- Troy Aikman and 1969 -- Ken Griffey, Jr.

and an image from intinst:
Happy Birthday!
And when you blow out those candles, be careful with that wish.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, November 22 is the 326th day of the year. There are 39 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_Norman, Stellamaz, saraaah13, annaaa013, wordpress, annaaa016, bennicolas, justinewooper44, JoshuaGuess, chotoan, Stel Pavlou, DarwinAGarrison, DouglasPratt, Beth Dolgner, starfleetcadet, RebeccaBG, danteexplorer, Brian Olsen, Valcine, River Runwild and Kevin G. Bufton._

On this day:
1307 -- Pope Clement V issues the papal bull Pastoralis Praeeminentiae which instructed all Christian monarchs in Europe to arrest all Templars and seize their assets.
1928 -- The premier performance of Ravel's Bolero takes place in Paris.
1954 -- The Humane Society of the United States is founded.
1963 -- In Dallas, Texas, US President John F. Kennedy is assassinated

Also born today:
1458 -- Jacob Obrecht, 1808 -- Thomas Cook, 1819 -- George Eliot, 1890 -- Charles de Gaulle, 1899 -- Hoagy Carmichael, 1921 -- Rodney Dangerfield, 1924 -- Geraldine Page, 1932 -- Robert Vaughn, 1940 -- Terry Gilliam, 1943 -- Billie Jean King, 1958 -- Jamie Lee Curtis and 1984 -- Scarlett Johansson.

and an image from intinst:
Be sure to get your share!


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, November 23 is the 327th day of the year. There are 38 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday Wishes to Jen.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Jen, tc, liquidgraph, lisa12, piya15, SharonCorillo, Alarm01, tani23, stuvartharish, jhonhussy, oscarth, Kindle Krista, joshuaboone, Athena Grayson, Samularialewis, Laura DiFiore, Jackzhou, GrantSharkey, Jaqumono, iralangstein and Leah A..*_

On this day:
1644 -- John Milton publishes Areopagitica, a pamphlet decrying censorship.
1889 -- The first jukebox goes into operation at the Palais Royale Saloon in San Francisco.
1936 -- The first edition of Life is published.
1963 -- The BBC broadcasts the first ever episode of Doctor Who (starring William Hartnell) which is the world's longest running science fiction drama.









Also born today:
1804 -- Franklin Pierce, 1859 -- Billy The Kid, 1887 -- Boris Karloff, 1888 -- Harpo Marx, 1940 -- Luis Tiant, 1942 -- Susan Anspach and 1992 -- Miley Cyrus.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, November 24 is the 328th day of the year. There are 37 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*saraaah11, rs246, stephenlaw01, FrqHuss517, FrqHuss, Cameron McKeth, anjerri2, Ross Harrison, Michael Shean, Geronimo Bosch and slengdahl .*_

On this day:
1639 -- Jeremiah Horrocks observes the transit of Venus, an event he had predicted.
1859 -- Charles Darwin publishes On the Origin of Species.








1932 -- In Washington, D.C., the FBI Scientific Crime Detection Laboratory (known as the FBI Crime Lab) opens.
1950 -- The "Storm of the Century", a violent snowstorm, paralyzes the northeastern United States and the Appalachians, bringing winds up to 100 mph and sub-zero temperatures. Pickens, West Virginia, records 57 inches of snow. 323 people die as a result of the storm.
1974 -- Donald Johanson and Tom Gray discover the 40% complete Australopithecus afarensis skeleton, nicknamed "Lucy" (after The Beatles song "Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds"), in the Awash Valley of Ethiopia's Afar Depression.

Also born today:
1632 -- Baruch Spinoza, 1713 -- Junipero Serra, 1784 -- Zachary Taylor, 1864 -- Henri de Toulouse-Lautrec, 1868 -- Scott Joplin, 1888 -- Dale Carnegie, 1897 -- Lucky Luciano, 1911 -- Kirby Grant(Sky King), 1913 -- Geraldine Fitzgerald, 1917 -- Howard Duff, 1925 -- William F. Buckley Jr., 1938 -- Oscar Robertson, 1940 -- Paul Tagliabue, 1942 -- Billy Connolly and 1978 -- Katherine Heigl.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, November 25 is the 329th day of the year. There are 36 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to Maria Hooley.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Maria Hooley, anjila102, SueEllen, Lesley123, iLink-9000, Realtime, russd918, ckhoffmank, Willow14, Baudy, Titania Ladley, lamontweaver, Lilith Kyper, rav54rey and LilithK.*_

On that day:
1343 -- A tsunami, caused by the earthquake in the Tyrrhenian Sea, devastates Naples (Italy) and the Maritime Republic of Amalfi, among other places.
1864 -- A group of Confederate operatives calling themselves the Confederate Army of Manhattan starts fires in more than 20 locations in an unsuccessful attempt to burn down New York City.
1952 -- Agatha Christie's murder-mystery play The Mousetrap opens at the Ambassadors Theatre in London later becoming the longest continuously-running play in history.








1963 -- President John F. Kennedy is buried at Arlington National Cemetery.
1999 -- The United Nations establishes the International Day for the Elimination of Violence against Women to commemorate the murder of three Mirabal Sisters for resistance against the Rafael Trujillo dictatorship in Dominican Republic.

Also born on the 25th:
1501 -- Yi Hwang, 1835 -- Andrew Carnegie, 1844 -- Karl Benz, 1846 -- Carrie Nation, 1881 -- Pope John XXIII, 1914 -- Joe DiMaggio, 1920 -- Ricardo Montalban, 1926 -- Poul Anderson, 1926 -- Jeffrey Hunter, 1940 -- Joe Gibbs, 1947 -- John Larroquette, 1955 -- Bruno Tonioli, 1960 -- Amy Grant, 1960 -- John F. Kennedy, Jr., 1971 -- Christina Applegate, 1976 -- Donovan McNabb, 1981 -- Barbara Bush and 1981 -- Jenna Bush.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, November 26 is the 330th day of the year. There are 35 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*jdsmke, Patricia, m4ttb4rr, lesedi, annaaa1, ketadiablo, ellacariaga18, atRaM74, JRWoodward and Vickycrewfuller.*_

On this day:
1789 -- A national Thanksgiving Day is observed in the United States as recommended by President George Washington and approved by Congress.
1863 -- President Abraham Lincoln proclaims November 26th as a national Thanksgiving Day, to be celebrated annually on the final Thursday of November (since 1941, on the fourth Thursday).
1922 -- Howard Carter and Lord Carnarvon become the first people to enter the tomb of Pharaoh Tutankhamun in over 3000 years.








2003 -- Concorde makes its final flight, over Bristol, England.

Also born today:
1731 -- William Cowper, 1853 -- Bat Masterson, 1902 -- Maurice McDonald, 1909 -- Eugene Ionesco, 1912 -- Eric Sevareid, 1919 -- Frederik Pohl, 1922 -- Charles M. Schulz, 1933 -- Robert Goulet, 1938 -- Rich Little, 1939 -- Tina Turner, 1945 -- John McVie and 1983 -- Chris Hughes.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, November 27 is the 331st day of the year. There are 34 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*ant100, frizico, hppavmx704, tekentugz09, Josh_Stallings, Ashy, ToddLangley and S.G. Dean.*_

On this day:
1095 -- Pope Urban II declares the First Crusade at the Council of Clermont.
1703 -- The first Eddystone Lighthouse is destroyed in the Great Storm of 1703.








1924 -- In New York City, the first Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade is held.

Also born today:
1701 -- Anders Celsius, 1907 -- L. Sprague de Camp, 1911 -- David Merrick, 1917 -- Buffalo Bob Smith, 1940 -- Bruce Lee, 1941 -- Eddie Rabbitt, 1942 -- Jimi Hendrix, 1957 -- Caroline Kennedy, 1964 -- Robin Givens, 1968 -- Michael Vartan and 1973 -- Samantha Harris.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, November 28 is the 332nd day of the year. There are 33 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Dork Knight, irishwriter, alexajones568, cahocking, dexterswann18, AuthorJMKelley, peterkoevari, bhealey, bryanhealey and WSFultz.*_

On this day:
1520 -- After navigating through the South American strait, three ships under the command of Portuguese explorer Ferdinand Magellan reach the Pacific Ocean, becoming the first Europeans to sail from the Atlantic Ocean to the Pacific.
1660 -- At Gresham College, 12 men, including Christopher Wren, Robert Boyle, John Wilkins, and Sir Robert Moray decide to found what is later known as the Royal Society.








1907 -- In Haverhill, Massachusetts, scrap-metal dealer Louis B. Mayer opens his first movie theater.
1984 -- Over 250 years after their deaths, William Penn and his wife Hannah Callowhill Penn are made Honorary Citizens of the United States

Also born today:
1628 -- John Bunyan, 1820 -- Friedrich Engels, 1929 -- Berry Gordy Jr., 1936 -- Gary Hart, 1943 -- Randy Newman, 1950 -- Ed Harris, 1959 -- Judd Nelson, 1962 -- Jon Stewart and 1967 -- Anna Nicole Smith.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, November 29 is the 333rd day of the year. There are 32 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Frank, stitch, indigo1968, Justin Hollatz, lenaca01, Ryan Pollard , emoorman, haliem004, Rozzie, NorahWilson, lanceweatherman, EverythingIndie, pbatta, ebmbooks, emilycasey, Stuart S. Laing and GeckoFriend.*_

On this day:
800 -- Charlemagne arrives at Rome to investigate the alleged crimes of Pope Leo III.
1877 -- Thomas Edison demonstrates his phonograph for the first time.
1929 -- U.S. Admiral Richard Byrd becomes the first person to fly over the South Pole.








1947 -- The United Nations General Assembly votes to partition Israel.
1963 -- U.S. President Lyndon B. Johnson establishes the Warren Commission to investigate the assassination of President John F. Kennedy.
1972 -- Nolan Bushnell (co-founder of Atari) releases Pong, the first commercially successful video game, in Andy Capp's Tavern in Sunnyvale, California.

Also born today:
1803 -- Christian Doppler, 1832 -- Louisa May Alcott, 1895 -- Busby Berkeley, 1898 -- C. S. Lewis, 1908 -- Adam Clayton Powell Jr., 1918 -- Madeleine L'Engle, 1921 -- Dagmar, 1922 -- Minnie Minoso, 1933 -- John Mayall, 1940 -- Chuck Mangione, 1949 -- Garry Shandling, 1952 -- Jeff Fahey, 1954 -- Joel Coen, 1955 -- Howie Mandel, 1957 -- Janet Napolitano, 1959 -- Rahm Emanuel, 1961 -- Kim Delaney, 1962 -- Andrew McCarthy, 1964 -- Don Cheadle, 1968 -- Howard K. Stern and 1982 -- Lucas Black.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, November 30 is the 334th day of the year. There are 31 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to Mark Twain (who would be 178 today).

Happy Birthday to:
_*SimMitz, ajgrant, donald, babyangel, Mark_A_Lopez, BrianKittrell, Shack70, aubreyparr30, jessicaCvernold, craigmmcgraywrites and canadianwriter.*_
On this day:
1782 -- Treaty of Paris -- In Paris, representatives from the United States and the Kingdom of Great Britain sign preliminary peace articles (later formalized as the 1783 Treaty of Paris).
1803 -- In New Orleans, Louisiana, Spanish representatives officially transfer the Louisiana Territory to a French representative. Just 20 days later, France transfers the same land to the United States as the Louisiana Purchase.
1804 -- The Democratic-Republican-controlled United States Senate begins an impeachment trial against Federalist-partisan Supreme Court of the United States Justice Samuel Chase.
1886 -- The Folies Bergere stages its first revue.
1934 -- The steam locomotive Flying Scotsman becomes the first to officially exceed 100mph.








1936 -- In London, the Crystal Palace is destroyed by fire.








1940 -- Lucille Ball marries Desi Arnaz in Greenwich, Connecticut.
1954 -- In Sylacauga, Alabama, United States, the Hodges Meteorite crashes through a roof and hits a woman taking an afternoon nap in the only documented case of a human being hit by a rock from space.
2004 -- Longtime Jeopardy! champion Ken Jennings of Salt Lake City, Utah finally loses, leaving him with US$2,520,700, television's biggest game show winnings.

Also born today:
1667 -- Jonathan Swift, 1810 -- Oliver Winchester, 1835 -- Mark Twain, 1874 -- Sir Winston Churchill, 1918 -- Efrem Zimbalist Jr., 1924 -- Shirley Chisholm, 1924 -- Allan Sherman, 1926 -- Richard Crenna, 1927 -- Robert Guillaume, 1929 -- Dick Clark, 1930 -- G. Gordon Liddy, 1936 -- Abbie Hoffman, 1937 -- Ridley Scott, 1952 -- Mandy Patinkin, 1953 -- June Pointer, 1955 -- Billy Idol, 1962 -- Bo Jackson, 1965 -- Ben Stiller, 1978 -- Clay Aiken and 1985 -- Kaley Cuoco.

and an image from intinst:
Happy Birthday!
And don't you all look Mahvelous!


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, December 1 is the 335th day of the year. There are 30 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*supermom, gypsy1274, Gajetman, bancorn68, squicker, ThomasT, dyna10, clifffleeger, 21stChris, melindagsuggs30, hiney00, Mayceerev, jsheide33, gabrielaking72, Deviprasad, Marc Feld, Charles Belden, kev_tomsett, Christopher Hunter, shibirian, Petrus62, Daina Lazzarotto and BIVRIC.*_

On this day:
1913 -- The Ford Motor Company introduces the first moving assembly line.








1955 -- In Montgomery, Alabama, seamstress Rosa Parks refuses to give up her bus seat to a white man and is arrested for violating the city's racial segregation laws, an incident which leads to the Montgomery Bus Boycott.
1982 -- At the University of Utah, Barney Clark becomes the first person to receive a permanent artificial heart.

Also born today:
1761 -- Marie Tussaud, 1913 -- Mary Martin, 1923 -- Stansfield Turner, 1933 -- Lou Rawls, 1935 -- Woody Allen, 1939 -- Lee Trevino, 1940 -- Richard Pryor, 1945 -- Bette Midler, 1954 -- Bob Goen and 1958 -- Charlene Tilton.

and an image from intinst:
We all wish you a very 
Happy Birthday!
(Some are a little nicer about than others)


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, December 2 is the 336th day of the year. There are 29 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
*ConnieK, Stevens68, swena12, bluefrog, liam.judge, shackdeny, frances44, lasubasta, matt77douglas, rolando182, L Reveaux, EthanRussellErway, JoeDiver, jaspercat, LianeMoonraven, wilsontd, egriffith, kriskramer, kwest and Richard Stooker.*

On this day:
1755 -- The second Eddystone Lighthouse is destroyed by fire.
1804 -- At Notre Dame Cathedral in Paris, Napoleon Bonaparte crowns himself Emperor of the French, the first French Emperor in a thousand years.
1867 -- At Tremont Temple in Boston, British author Charles Dickens gives his first public reading in the United States.








1942 -- Manhattan Project: A team led by Enrico Fermi initiates the first self-sustaining nuclear chain reaction.

Also born today:
1859 -- Georges Seurat, 1863 -- Charles Ringling, 1923 -- Maria Callas, 1924 -- Alexander Haig, 1925 -- Julie Harris, 1931 -- Edwin Meese, 1939 -- Harry Reid, 1968 -- Lucy Liu, 1973 -- Monica Seles and 1981 -- Britney Spears.

and an image from intinst:
_You still look good!
Hope it is a great one!_


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, December 3 is the 337th day of the year. There are 28 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
*saltraker, Brooke, skeeterman10, Jaasy, corky1234, TKindle, Shelby, therapistet, earlpo22, johnwhitley, LaFlamme, ElementR, nicholaslasalla, kimanzi, ledlights, karuszka and StarrWood.*

On this day:
1818 -- Illinois becomes the 21st U.S. state.
1910 -- Modern neon lighting is first demonstrated by Georges Claude at the Paris Motor Show.
1967 -- At Groote Schuur Hospital in Cape Town, South Africa, a transplant team headed by Christiaan Barnard carries out the first heart transplant on a human (53-year-old Louis Washkansky).
1973 -- Pioneer program: Pioneer 10 sends back the first close-up images of Jupiter.









Also born today:
1826 -- George B. McClellan, 1842 -- Charles Alfred Pillsbury, 1857 -- Joseph Conrad, 1927 -- Andy Williams, 1930 -- Jean-Luc Godard, 1937 -- Bobby Allison, 1948 -- Ozzy Osbourne, 1960 -- Daryl Hannah, 1960 -- Julianne Moore, 1965 -- Katarina Witt and 1968 -- Brendan Fraser.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday, December 5 is the 339th day of the year. There are 26 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*andrake67, domesticdork, finder76, kennystone, UtahChiropractor, DebtHelp, SuzanneStanley, charise00, joshtremino, demver5, averyhayes, tonytasal, Mrs. K., ambershell15M, robartclean, FytzWilliam Urace, Walker2066, pillowwitharms, Virhenley, damsonjam, invictawatchesguru, Sidney Bristol and Andrei Cherascu.*_

On this day:
63 BC -- Cicero gave the fourth and final Catiline Orations.
771 -- Charlemagne becomes the sole King of the Franks after the death of his brother Carloman.
1492 -- Christopher Columbus becomes the first European to set foot on the island of Hispaniola, now Haiti and the Dominican Republic.








1932 -- German-born Swiss physicist Albert Einstein is granted an American visa.

Also born today:
1782 -- Martin Van Buren, 1839 -- George Armstrong Custer, 1890 -- Fritz Lang, 1901 -- Walt Disney, 1902 -- Strom Thurmond, 1906 -- Otto Preminger, 1932 -- Little Richard, 1934 -- Joan Didion, 1947 -- Jim Plunkett and 1968 -- Margaret Cho.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday, December 6 is the 340th day of the year. There are 25 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Pardes, noelmadden, apriluofa, Geekchic, Ben White, sambgirl, Author of American Charm, AuthorChristopherLong, greatparenting, krazykuvaas, Wo3lf, zjoe, Joel Ansel and hollyM .*_

On this day:
1768 -- The first edition of the Encyclopædia Britannica is published.
1849 -- American abolitionist Harriet Tubman escapes from slavery.
1877 -- The first edition of the Washington Post is published.
1884 -- The Washington Monument in Washington D.C. is completed.








1933 -- U.S. federal judge John M. Woolsey rules that the James Joyce's novel Ulysses is not obscene.
1967 -- Adrian Kantrowitz performed the first human heart transplant in the United States.

Also born today:
1833 -- John S. Mosby, 1872 -- William S. Hart, 1876 -- Fred Duesenberg, 1896 -- Ira Gershwin, 1900 -- Agnes Moorehead, 1920 -- Dave Brubeck, 1924 -- Wally Cox, 1948 -- JoBeth Williams, 1962 -- Janine Turner and 1970 -- Adrian Fenty.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday, December 7 is the 341st day of the year. There are 24 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*cdchandler, RavenRozier, AAprotocol, webvirginia, Elizabeth Brown, izzy05, linwoodh, LynneCantwell, Birdie, akirimpress, JinxFox and Siana.*_

On this day:
43 BC -- Marcus Tullius Cicero is assassinated.
1787 -- Delaware becomes the first state to ratify the United States Constitution.
1941 -- World War II: Attack on Pearl Harbor -- The Imperial Japanese Navy attacks the United States Pacific Fleet and its defending Army Air Forces and Marine air forces at Pearl Harbor, Hawaii, causing a declaration of war upon Japan by the United States.








1988 -- Yasser Arafat recognizes the right of Israel to exist.

Also born today:
1863 -- Richard Sears, 1873 -- Willa Cather, 1910 -- Louis Prima, 1915 -- Eli Wallach, 1923 -- Ted Knight, 1932 -- Ellen Burstyn, 1942 -- Harry Chapin, 1956 -- Larry Bird, 1966 -- C. Thomas Howell and 1973 -- Terrell Owens.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday, December 8 is the 342nd day of the year. There are 23 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Brenda M., jglerner, Compassionate_Mindz, Waynethurson, Bunny Hugger, johnmedler, BRWoods, Sports Psychology, apbschmitz, Scott Doornbosch, ashleyrobertson, Robert B. Marks, jbarnes24, Mjcaan and L. L. Fine.*_

On this day:
1660 -- Margaret Hughes becomes the first actress to appear on an English public stage, playing the role of Desdemona in a production of Shakespeare's play Othello.
1980 --John Lennon, an English musician and peace activist, is murdered by Mark David Chapman, a mentally unstable fan, in front of The Dakota apartment building in New York City.









Also born today:
65 BC -- Horace, 1542 -- Mary, Queen of Scots, 1765 -- Eli Whitney, 1894 -- James Thurber, 1925 -- Sammy Davis Jr., 1930 -- Maximilian Schell, 1933 -- Flip Wilson, 1936 -- David Carradine, 1937 -- James MacArthur, 1939 -- Sir James Galway, 1943 -- Jim Morrison, 1953 -- Kim Basinger and 1964 -- Teri Hatcher.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, December 9 is the 343rd day of the year. There are 22 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Wunderkind, Keith Blenman, kimbertay, jaysd, anivyl, DaveP, maryblunt1, L.A. Tripp, Nel_Ashley, Peter Laurent and Raquel Valldeperas.*_

On this day:
1793 -- New York City's first daily newspaper, the American Minerva, is established by Noah Webster.
1851 -- The first YMCA in North America is established in Montreal, Quebec.
1888 -- Statistician Herman Hollerith installs his computing device at the United States War Department.
1953 -- General Electric announces that all communist employees will be discharged from the company.
1962 -- The Petrified Forest National Park is established in Arizona.








1979 -- The eradication of the smallpox virus is certified, making smallpox the first and to date only human disease driven to extinction.

Also born today:
1608 -- John Milton, 1845 -- Joel Chandler Harris, 1897 -- Hermione Gingold, 1898 -- Emmett Kelly, 1906 -- Grace Hopper, 1909 -- Douglas Fairbanks, Jr., 1911 -- Broderick Crawford, 1911 -- Lee J. Cobb, 1912 -- Tip O'Neill, 1916 -- Kirk Douglas, 1922 -- Redd Foxx, 1925 -- Dina Merrill, 1928 -- Dick Van Patten, 1930 -- Buck Henry, 1934 -- Dame Judi Dench, 1938 -- Deacon Jones, 1941 -- Beau Bridges, 1947 -- Tom Daschle, 1953 -- John Malkovich, 1957 -- Donny Osmond, 1962 -- Felicity Huffman and 1970 -- Kara DioGuardi.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, December 10 is the 344th day of the year. There are 21 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*monahanpt, lemaxflo33, kyleh071, wordpresshosting, maliya, nicowart04, ashlenmark04, BettyPhillips, addienick, davidowen86, HeartEvans, terence, p261i9k3, Laufeia, BSISeries, scottcincy, rickywatson1, dianekatep, azelwright19, BroadbandTucker, Kingsnake21, Kingsnake214, softball214, Virgil001, Carola14Battistone, samanthawarren, kevinmarsh44, number12, aaronoverfield, esmereldajones, joe56hud, R.L. Kiser, jamesninness, VAAndrews, valeriechase and kyokominamino.*_

On this day:
1508 -- The League of Cambrai is formed by Pope Julius II, Louis XII of France, Maximilian I, Holy Roman Emperor and Ferdinand II of Aragon as an alliance against Venice.
1520 -- Martin Luther burns his copy of the papal bull Exsurge Domine outside Wittenberg's Elster Gate.








1541 -- Thomas Culpeper and Francis Dereham are executed for having affairs with Catherine Howard, Queen of England and wife of Henry VIII.
1817 -- Mississippi becomes the 20th U.S. state.
1884 -- Mark Twain's Adventures of Huckleberry Finn is published for the first time.
1901 -- The first Nobel Prizes are awarded.
1955 -- The Mighty Mouse Playhouse premieres on television.
1965 -- The Grateful Dead's first concert performance under this new name.

Also born today:
1830 -- Emily Dickinson, 1911 -- Chet Huntley, 1912 -- Philip A. Hart, 1914 -- Dorothy Lamour, 1923 -- Harold Gould, 1941 -- Fionnula Flanagan, 1941 -- Tommy Kirk, 1941 -- Chad Stuart, 1952 -- Susan Dey, 1956 -- Rod Blagojevich, 1957 -- Michael Clarke Duncan, 1964 -- Bobby Flay, 1978 -- Summer Phoenix, 1985 -- Raven-Symone.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, December 11 is the 345th day of the year. There are 20 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to Sandpiper.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Sandpiper, Cuechick, analysis, Flechette, cloudman256, emmiline, ja80nth, solartraining, kellylo9009, p161i8ih!, dextersols, mayern22, maureen201, kingtonmax, raelalt, Scott D. Covey, natashalarry, gabriela.collins, rogerzarat RomanDof4, MoonlitDreams, reynaaly22, ColleenL, Melhael, jenniferlweil, Allen_Dusk, zac54nor and lorissong.*_

On this day
361 -- Julian the Apostate enters Constantinople as sole Emperor of the Roman Empire.
1792 -- French Revolution: King Louis XVI of France is put on trial for treason by the National Convention.
1816 -- Indiana becomes the 19th U.S. state.
1934 -- Bill Wilson, co-founder of Alcoholics Anonymous, takes his last drink and enters treatment for the last time.
1968 -- The Rolling Stones Rock and Roll Circus is filmed at the Intertel (V.T.R. Services) Studio, Wycombe Road, Wembley.
1972 -- Apollo 17 becomes the sixth and last Apollo mission to land on the Moon.








2008 -- Bernard Madoff is arrested and charged with securities fraud in a $50 billion Ponzi scheme.

Also born today
1830 -- Kamehameha V, 1882 -- Max Born, 1882 -- Fiorello La Guardia, 1883 -- Victor McLaglen, 1905 -- Gilbert Roland, 1912 -- Carlo Ponti, 1918 -- Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn, 1924 -- Doc Blanchard, 1931 -- Rita Moreno, 1939 -- Tom Hayden, 1944 -- Teri Garr, 1944 -- Brenda Lee, 1950 -- Christina Onassis and 1954 -- Jermaine Jackson.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday December 12 is the 346th day of the year. There are 19 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Brenda, sam, mima, williamlaney, S.REID, richbyford256, jacque089, stopsmoking, ermal, gnicole, mamy, kjohns, rakkincham, daneroberts12, Daniel844, telehand, pecribir, DanielGro8, hanuelanderson, Mackenzie, jwright201040, jankleitz, edmass34, sh3sh1ne, wellharbor34, bascones, Motorop11, fL0wers0, Josh Reynolds, Tinlama02, vynvynguapita, EliseBell, rainlun, morjames7, jshe57, gerry5burch, jgordon0277, Amber03, richard459, stevejones5, aliencharles, shellygrace4, cheappowertools, janegarner93, tom300418, precision2010, aliciamoriz, p261i9k9, p161i8ii, finance201, foxEDWARDS, jacknile4, autumn11, nursingjobs00, marcussmith5, actoledoheating, Jabez, alexhill3, brainwatersofteners, warriorneil123, curtis21, coreysmith4, earlchiu22, jongtom, Konomi, jamescox3, Broughton, kimsruben, edgardcollins3, Gemma12, NJVetGuy, jerryrey1, markhil4, joan1988, reccakeys123, foxKEEN, video_interviewing, orgebrown, investments, Jano27, foxKINDLE, Athena4325, skillsinterview, Jigs08, MinnaM1, ChristinaXavier, ellen1988, tanglung10, walhtamcross, gomaria88, LilitaP1, skillinterview, CarlemaL1, gemvent, itumkevin, stacimor81, SharonL1, ghost918, Denny2010, kimberlyg207, zeroEMERT, richie6duchon, sabrina6723, Eartha, lkarims0, Jimmy2010, AidaK1, qaiserzia44, LadyRB1, lgranados04, atai303, natasha87, ChristineK1, PalomaM1, MatinaM1, ebiz00, Anggajoga1, Fuego30, Spidey03, feltonmayo, bembemkarles, CarmenZ2, andrew17, ClaudiaJM1, Mateban1, hanna_pres, Dubbexa, melissalwebb, InamaeA1, shanefederson, dixies227, anatashaw, cheapest21, cathygale19, JijingB1, juza mia, Gandeza, berna dacula, kailinA1, Danilo6, jtplayer, kelsie, Romie12, love june alia, kaalimoot, love joy, panben20101, ardith castro, joana galleto, moneyonline01, mmarkjccombs, jim145, rosecastillo45, MelleS1, gglennsssoto, bbeatricermmoore, aubrey diolan, rrobertcssasser, jean padilla, russel2tiffin, joan villarde, katepearl_19, annethagarnett, twiruski, grahampowell, sandra0A0, xylenecolley, shang23, gloverocund, anastasia.18, fatimahlewis19, shookhina, aliagha, diannebutler19, kitchenuser5, venus.collins19, athena.gregory19, nayankhetbm, KevinS1, margela89, EljeanIvy1, monica.25, allcladoutlet, karen01, ArchieA1, doperci, johndeereprty, marie7231, ipadapps, glykaross, beverlydurham, nandekaro, KhiaWine89, kekke, ad4mross, emmarodriguez, MutyaN1, RichardoM1, jinky.bird, RicaM1, dorisvillegas9, zanastern0413, KellyJeckson, toshiro68, CadenceGriffith, elliweil5495, RobertG1, Jeffcarter, MarkRudder73, alana21, brafdelton11, charime diaz, Jennifer550, Mary017, CampoganN1, Danita299, shakswellow12, marjorie dizon, jabeard, jocelycraft, Mariawright, Win22, MarkyRudder, Robert201, alamna03, belzen9032, pia razon, TheUselessGod, kevin53garcia, yingko2, ward232ae, khan2011, Bryce V. Giroux, owengent12, TDoolan, editorjmv, Kwalker, ammumarket, RakeshMan, halinalidia, Crenshaw Buckshank, mjmcclellan and Timothy S. Villa.*_

On this day:
1787 -- Pennsylvania becomes the second state to ratify the United States Constitution five days after Delaware became the first.
1901 -- Guglielmo Marconi receives the first transatlantic radio signal at Signal Hill in St John's, Newfoundland.
1917 -- In Nebraska, Father Edward J. Flanagan founds Boys Town
1937 -- Panay incident: Japanese aircraft bomb and sink US gunboat Panay on the Yangtze River in China.








1963 -- Kenya gains its independence from the United Kingdom.

Also born today:
1745 -- John Jay, 1821 -- Gustave Flaubert, 1893 -- Edward G. Robinson, 1900 -- Sammy Davis, Sr., 1915 -- Frank Sinatra, 1923 -- Bob Barker, 1924 -- Ed Koch, 1938 -- Connie Francis, 1940 -- Dionne Warwick, 1952 -- Cathy Rigby, 1962 -- Tracy Austin, 1970 -- Jennifer Connelly and 1972 -- Hank Williams III.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday December 13 is the 347th day of the year. There are 18 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*buddyswife, reginelee, Groggy1, slimbroom, Hitby, Daffita, DebRobinson, thbikes, Doraexxa, Bammill, Slurpeedog, Northone, Yvonney, Merth46, Kali.Amanda, CrystalJigsaw, EBergstrom, Mobbsy, Will Venitus, Andreas Tjern, portlandrocks and JustCassie.*_

On this day:
1294 -- Saint Celestine V resigns the papacy after only five months.
1577 -- Sir Francis Drake sets out from Plymouth, England, on his round-the-world voyage.
1769 -- Dartmouth College is founded by the Rev. Eleazar Wheelock.








1972 -- Apollo program: Eugene Cernan and Harrison Schmitt of Apollo 17 are the last humans to set foot on the Moon.
2006 -- The Baiji, or Chinese River Dolphin, is announced as extinct.

Also born today:
1818 -- Mary Todd Lincoln, 1887 -- Alvin York, 1897 -- Drew Pearson, 1910 -- Van Heflin, 1913 -- Archie Moore, 1923 -- Larry Doby, 1925 -- Dick Van ****, 1929 -- Christopher Plummer, 1929 -- Christopher Plummer, 1929 -- Christopher Plummer, 1953 -- Ben Bernanke, 1957 -- Steve Buscemi, 1967 -- Jamie Foxx and 1989 -- Taylor Swift.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday December 14 is the 348th day of the year. There are 17 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*YankeeRose1214, pankaj, Grady Hendrix, Zara, JPM, jemmah30, debifinch, apkvale, Jan Fischer Wade, William Sewell, soultrader and M. R. Pritchard.*_

On this day:
557 -- Constantinople is severely damaged by an earthquake.
1287 -- The Zuider Zee sea wall in the Netherlands collapses, killing over 50,000 people.
1542 -- Princess Mary Stuart becomes Mary, Queen of Scots.
1819 -- Alabama becomes the 22nd U.S. state.
1911 -- Roald Amundsen's team becomes the first to reach the South Pole.
1962 -- NASA's Mariner 2 becomes the first spacecraft to fly by Venus.








1971 -- Over 200 of East Pakistan's (now Bangladesh) intellectuals are massacred by the Pakistani Army and their local allies.
1972 -- Apollo program: Eugene Cernan is the last person to walk on the moon.

Also born today:
1503 -- Nostradamus, 1794 -- Erastus Corning, 1896 -- Jimmy Doolittle, 1897 -- Margaret Chase Smith, 1908 -- Morey Amsterdam, 1911 -- Spike Jones, 1917 -- June Taylor, 1925 -- Sam Jones, 1932 -- Abbe Lane, 1935 -- Lee Remick, 1939 -- Ernie Davis, 1946 -- Patty Duke and 1988 -- Vanessa Hudgens.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday December 15 is the 349th day of the year. There are 16 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Happy Birthday to Kindy, Rhiathame, Damian Santiago, susanb1971, deblob1966, amandamoore311, Tana Walker, joshtan, Calaye, j0nathan45, lyonevans, elaineowens092, amandab33, lolita006, AliceWhite, gates4100, adrianb15, terangmalem, Carl246, Yhasie031, felicitygrey, Blake Sheridan, scslawin, ThomasCardin, DonDraco, inuyashatokikyo and DMBaillie.*_

On this day:
1791 -- The United States Bill of Rights becomes law when ratified by the Virginia General Assembly.
1864 -- In the Battle of Nashville, Union forces under George H. Thomas almost completely destroy the Army of Tennessee under John B. Hood.
1933 -- The Twenty-first Amendment to the United States Constitution officially becomes effective, repealing the Eighteenth Amendment that prohibited the sale, manufacture, and transportation of alcohol.








1945 -- Occupation of Japan: General Douglas MacArthur orders that Shinto be abolished as the state religion of Japan.
2011 -- American forces withdraw from Iraq after a 9-year long campaign.

Also born today:
37 -- Nero, 1832 -- Gustave Eiffel, 1892 -- J. Paul Getty, Harold Abrahams, 1911 -- Stan Kenton, 1918 -- Jeff Chandler, 1921 -- Alan Freed, 1933 -- Tim Conway, 1939 -- Cindy Birdsong, 1942 -- Dave Clark and 1949 -- Don Johnson.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday December 16 is the 350th day of the year. There are 15 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Dave A Vance, SunshineTart, 0Ostrum, JuanGomezJurado, hanzo21, francis02, Hilda2010, hodad66, SweetMarie83, Jack Slack, croberts and allysonjo.*_

On this day:
1497 -- Vasco da Gama rounds the Cape of Good Hope, the point where Bartolomeu Dias had previously turned back to Portugal.
1653 -- Oliver Cromwell becomes Lord Protector of the Commonwealth of England, Scotland and Ireland.
1707 -- Last recorded eruption of Mount Fuji in Japan.








1773 -- Members of the Sons of Liberty disguised as Mohawks dump crates of tea into Boston harbor as a protest against the Tea Act.
1907 -- The Great White Fleet begins its circumnavigation of the world

Also born today:
1770 -- *Ludwig van Beethoven*, 1775 -- *Jane Austen*, 1863 -- George Santayana, 1899 -- Sir Noel Coward, 1901 -- Margaret Mead, 1917 -- *Sir Arthur C. Clarke*, 1928 --_* Philip K. Dick*_, 1938 -- Liv Ullmann, 1941 -- Lesley Stahl, 1943 -- Steven Bochco and 1947 -- Ben Cross.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday December 17 is the 351st day of the year. There are 14 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*rwridley, harlynadams, jan1712, curlytops11, Rainha, Pierrep99, ronald25, Loy yer, jennefere, SeanPB, GC, klouholmes, elementalmuse, nataliegowens, ashleyhoward, alexandria and SaffronB.*_

On this day:
1538 -- Pope Paul III excommunicates Henry VIII of England.
1777 -- France formally recognizes the United States of America.
1790 -- Discovery of the Aztec calendar stone.








1865 -- First performance of the Unfinished Symphony by Franz Schubert.
1903 -- The Wright Brothers make their first powered and heavier-than-air flight in the Wright Flyer at Kitty Hawk, North Carolina.
1947 -- First flight of the Boeing B-47 Stratojet strategic bomber.








1983 -- The IRA bombs Harrods Department Store in London, killing six people.

Also born today:
1807 -- John Greenleaf Whittier, 1894 -- Arthur Fiedler, 1903 -- Erskine Caldwell, 1920 -- Kenneth E. Iverson, 1929 -- William Safire, 1935 -- Cal Ripken, Sr., 1945 -- Ernie Hudson, 1953 -- Bill Pullman and 1975 -- Milla Jovovich.

and an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday December 18 is the 352nd day of the year. There are 13 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*robin.goodfellow, MeganW, Scholast1c, TwiMommy, metal134, duefreez, Marilyng, david silvia, Juliana_Haygert, JM, ChrisTeese, Bob327, tshryock, J.Zeiset, rookieborn, BRBogle, CPSennett and jam54ken.*_

On this day:
1271 -- Kublai Khan renames his empire "Yuan" (元 yuan), officially marking the start of the Yuan Dynasty of Mongolia and China.
1787 -- New Jersey becomes the third state to ratify the U.S. Constitution.
1878 -- The Al-Thani family become the rulers of the state of Qatar
1888 -- Richard Wetherill and his brother in-law discover the ancient Indian ruins of Cliff Palace in Mesa Verde.








1912 -- The Piltdown Man, later discovered to be a hoax, is announced by Charles Dawson.
1958 -- Project SCORE, the world's first communications satellite, is launched.
1987 -- Larry Wall releases the first version of the Perl programming language.
2006 -- United Arab Emirates holds its first-ever elections.

Also born today:
1878 -- Joseph Stalin, l1886 -- Ty Cobb, 1913 -- Alfred Bester, 1913 -- Willy Brandt, 1916 -- Betty Grable, 1917 -- Ossie Davis, 1927 -- Ramsey Clark, 1932 -- Roger Smith, 1939 -- Michael Moorcock, 1943 -- Keith Richards, 1946 -- Steven Spielberg, 1950 -- Leonard Maltin, 1954 -- Ray Liotta, 1963 -- Brad Pitt, 1978 -- Katie Holmes and 1980 -- Christina Aguilera.

and an image from intinst:
Happy Birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday December 19 is the 353rd day of the year. There are 12 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*hipquest, Tricia, pdegnan, robinsloan, bkhelgren, ayuryogini, hexusmorgan, idahopotatoes, Sheermonah, AndySomo, SamIam, Chrystalla, Antonio Longworth, Nicholas Taylor, Johnkindle, Moira Bianchi, RAFarmer, Lisa M. Green, Vince Guzman and wordsicle.  * _

On this day:
1154 -- Henry II of England is crowned at Westminster Abbey.
1776 -- Thomas Paine publishes one of a series of pamphlets in the Pennsylvania Journal titled The American Crisis.
1843 -- Charles Dickens' A Christmas Carol goes on sale.








1972 -- The last manned lunar flight, Apollo 17, crewed by Eugene Cernan, Ron Evans and Harrison Schmitt, returns to Earth.
1998 -- Lewinsky scandal: The United States House of Representatives forwards articles I and III of impeachment against President Bill Clinton to the Senate.

Also born today:
1899 -- Martin Luther King, Sr., 1902 -- Sir Ralph Richardson, 1906 -- Leonid Brezhnev, 1915 -- Edith Piaf, 1920 -- David Susskind, 1933 -- Cicely Tyson, 1934 -- Al Kaline, 1944 -- Tim Reid, 1946 -- Robert Urich, 1963 -- Jennifer Beals, 1966 -- Alberto Tomba, 1972 -- Alyssa Milano and 1980 -- Jake Gyllenhaal.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday December 20 is the 354th day of the year. There are 11 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*jackjage5698, snapster6, cremer, Travis haselton, Thomas0012, maxim07, Paul0013, Paul007, Ryan0014, kevinrey0, StephanieJ, Wenadam06, kinSuri, GailVernon03, kvnryn0, krstn3m1, samthaxx34, LeonardDHilleyII, daphne dangerlove and TaylorKnight.*_

On this day:
69 -- Vespasian, formerly a general under Nero, enters Rome to claim the title of emperor.
1192 -- Richard the Lion-Heart is imprisoned by Leopold V of Austria on his way home to England after signing a treaty with Saladin ending the Third crusade.
1803 -- The Louisiana Purchase is completed at a ceremony in New Orleans.









1860 -- South Carolina becomes the first state to attempt to secede from the United States.
1946 -- The popular Christmas film It's a Wonderful Life is first released in New York City.

Also born today:
1833 -- Dr Samuel A. Mudd, 1868 -- Harvey Firestone, 1881 -- Branch Rickey, 1898 -- Irene Dunne, 1904 -- Spud Davis, 1908 -- Dennis Morgan, 1932 -- John Hillerman, 1946 -- John Spencer and 1952 -- Jenny Agutter.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday December 21 is the 355th day of the year. There are 10 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*bosslady402, jackmearl, misterwilson, jackdane875, sara145, leo212moo, aneeburg, Reader1234, Kinbot, fayaz25, deemasfashion, Angelina Cabo, WFMeyer, shahin2, johnfdtaff, seattlegurl2, Angela Ackerman, Lynelle, AllmyteeMeg, Germanio, tdeaderick and Scott.Tracey.*_

On this day:
1620 -- William Bradford and the Mayflower Pilgrims land on what is now known as Plymouth Rock in Plymouth, Massachusetts.








1826 -- American settlers in Nacogdoches, Mexican Texas, declare their independence, starting the Fredonian Rebellion.
1879 -- World premiere of Henrik Ibsen's A Doll's House at the Royal Theatre in Copenhagen.
1937 -- Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs, the world's first full-length animated feature, premieres at the Carthay Circle Theater.








1995 -- The city of Bethlehem passes from Israeli to Palestinian control.

Also born today:
1118 -- Thomas Becket, 1603 -- Roger Williams, 1804 -- Benjamin Disraeli, 1892 -- Rebecca West, 1915 -- Werner von Trapp, 1918 -- Kurt Waldheim, 1922 -- Paul Winchell, 1926 -- Joe Paterno, 1935 -- Phil Donahue, 1937 -- Jane Fonda, 1940 -- Frank Zappa, 1946 -- Carl Wilson, 1948 -- Samuel L. Jackson, 1954 -- Chris Evert, 1955 -- Jane Kaczmarek, 1957 -- Ray Romano, 1959 -- Florence Griffith Joyner, 1965 -- Andy Dick, 1966 -- Kiefer Sutherland and 1967 -- Ervin Johnson.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday December 22 is the 356th day of the year. There are nine days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*ladyknight33, Coral Moore, cntrykami, Tamika, stanghla, coke00, richardl, mmzcreates, jeanchan08, Ivone4, kelly12, authorguy, teosocrates, gregorymdz, blue1222, tinytoy, JKEP, sunflowerantics, JKEP, G. M. Washburn, B_Prior and Martina Mariu.*_

On this day:
1864 -- Savannah, Georgia falls to General William Tecumseh Sherman.
1894 -- The Dreyfus affair begins in France, when Alfred Dreyfus is wrongly convicted of treason.
1937 -- The Lincoln Tunnel opens to traffic in New York City.








1964 -- First flight of the SR-71 (Blackbird).








1965 -- In the United Kingdom, a 70 mph speed limit is applied to all rural roads including motorways for the first time. Previously, there had been no speed limit.
1989 -- Berlin's Brandenburg Gate re-opens after nearly 30 years, effectively ending the division of East and West Germany.
2010 -- The repeal of the Don't Ask Don't Tell policy, is signed into law by President Barack Obama.

Also born today:
244 -- Diocletian, 1696 -- James Oglethorpe, 1858 -- Giacomo Puccini, 1862 -- Connie Mack, 1907 -- Dame Peggy Ashcroft, 1912 -- Lady Bird Johnson, 1915 -- Barbara Billingsley, 1936 -- Hector Elizondo, 1945 -- Diane Sawyer, 1948 -- Steve Garvey, 1949 -- Maurice Gibb, 1949 -- Robin Gibb, 1962 -- Ralph Fiennes and 1989 -- Jordin Sparks.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday December 23 is the 358th day of the year . There are eight days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*homecatmom, KindleJaneRRT, J.E.Johnson, saraaah09, kblesmis, umama, willalcala253, mersz, Andrewson, jlee745, compoundbow21, timothymdz, likeanne, nicolaepaul, johnhurt112, willardhoward, Katia Lief, Crissy, palmharborman, VixBarry, pczick and apu922177.*_

On this day:
1783 -- George Washington resigns as commander-in-chief of the Continental Army at the Maryland State House in Annapolis, Maryland.
1823 -- A Visit from St. Nicholas, also known as The Night Before Christmas, is published anonymously.








1968 -- The 82 sailors from the USS Pueblo are released after eleven months of internment in North Korea.

Also born today:
1777 -- Tsar Alexander I of Russia, 1805 -- Joseph Smith, Jr., 1918 -- Helmut Schmidt, 1923 -- James Stockdale, 1935 -- Paul Hornung and 1946 -- Susan Lucci.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday December 24 is the 358th day of the year. There are seven days remaining until the end of the year.

Christmas Eve.

Happy Birthday to:
_*ladynightshade, TCLuvs2read, Haolin, annesmiths, consumersdiscount, RainbowTiara, phillip5mccoy, Digitalgal, kennethj715, EveBrOnw68, ChaosDragon, Easy-Read, MommaWhiteCougar and Cindy Buccieri.*_

On this day:
1777 -- Kiritimati, also called Christmas Island, is discovered by James Cook.
1814 -- The Treaty of Ghent is signed ending the War of 1812.
1955 -- NORAD Tracks Santa for the first time in what will become an annual Christmas Eve tradition.








1968 -- Apollo Program: The crew of Apollo 8 enters into orbit around the Moon, becoming the first humans to do so. They performed 10 lunar orbits and broadcast live TV pictures that became the famous Christmas Eve Broadcast, one of the most watched programs in history.

Also born today:
1166 -- King John of England, 1809 -- Kit Carson, 1905 -- Howard Hughes, 1910 -- Fritz Leiber, 1922 -- Ava Gardner, 1927 -- Mary Higgins Clark, 1971 -- Ricky Martin, 1973 -- Stephenie Meyer and 1974 -- Ryan Seacrest.


----------



## geoffthomas

Merry Christmas Everyone!

Thursday December 25 is the 359th day of the year. There are six days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Happy Birthday to B-Kay.

Happy Birthday to:
_*B-Kay 1325, jesspark, RodgzK, thephantomsgirl, annaaa2, HenryMelton, zislingduran, Universal12, secure01, fsconsult12, actubmae12, clifford44, melbysam60, Jim NS3K, Damon Spaun, mitz2010, Kayte2010, Abdul Azeem, Lawrence7, jameslucas, jamesgarner80, EdGein, Kathleenpappas12, SCiofalo, Francis Xavier, KJunkie, KGupton, bobjoe177, Ron Jockman, Shane Ward, rjkennett, petercbradbury and Wiserthanthou.*_

On this day:
333 -- Emperor Constantine the Great elevates his youngest son Constans to the rank of Caesar.
800 -- Coronation of Charlemagne as Holy Roman Emperor, in Rome.
1066 -- William the Conqueror is crowned king of England, at Westminster Abbey, London.
1776 -- George Washington and the Continental Army cross the Delaware River to attack the Kingdom of Great Britain's Hessian mercenaries in Trenton, New Jersey.








1868 -- U.S. President Andrew Johnson grants unconditional pardon to all Civil War Confederate soldiers.
1990 -- The first successful trial run of the system which would become the World Wide Web.

Also born today:
1642 -- Isaac Newton, 1757 -- Benjamin Pierce, 1821 -- Clara Barton, 1870 -- Helena Rubinstein, 1884 -- Evelyn Nesbit, 1887 -- Conrad Hilton, 1890 -- Robert Ripley, 1899 -- Humphrey Bogart, 1908 -- Quentin Crisp, 1918 -- Anwar Sadat, 1924 -- Rod Serling, 1927 -- Nellie Fox, 1946 -- Jimmy Buffett, 1948 -- Barbara Mandrell, 1949 -- Sissy Spacek, 1954 -- Annie Lennox and 1971 -- Dido.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday December 26 is the 360th day of the year. There are five days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is Boxing Day in Commonwealth countries.

Special Birthday wishes to tlshaw.

Happy Birthday to:
_*tlshaw *Padded Cell 511*, LuvzWDW, RangerXenos, CNDudley, moirapowell, jennallis, Spike Owen, belinda1, lisankumar, Sandra Cypress, Tiana56, Suzy Turner, darkanddreary, catconnection, Quetzal, JaroldWilliams and Kathryn Whiteford.*_

On this day:
1776 -- American Revolutionary War: The British are defeated in the Battle of Trenton.








1790 -- Louis XVI of France gives his public assent to Civil Constitution of the Clergy during the French Revolution.
1792 -- The final trial of Louis XVI of France begins in Paris.
1799 -- Four thousand people attend George Washington's funeral where Henry Lee declares him as "first in war, first in peace and first in the hearts of his countrymen."
1871 -- Gilbert and Sullivan collaborate for the first time, on their lost opera, Thespis
1898 -- Marie and Pierre Curie announce the isolation of radium.
1966 -- The first Kwanzaa is celebrated by Maulana Karenga, at Long Beach.
1982 -- Time Magazine's Man of the Year is for the first time a non-human, the personal computer.

Also born today:
1716 -- Thomas Gray, 1791 -- Charles Babbage, 1837 -- George Dewey, 1891 -- Henry Miller, 1893 -- Mao Zedong, 1914 -- Richard Widmark, 1921 -- Steve Allen, 1927 -- Alan King, 1939 -- Phil Spector and 1945 -- John Walsh.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday December 27 is the 361st day of the year. There are four days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Ignatius, luvkin, furnituredesign, michel700, noreenct90f, kenrob2000, Scotchfield, chrisn and ADDavies.*_

On this day:
537 -- The Hagia Sophia is completed.








1831 -- Charles Darwin embarks on his journey aboard the HMS Beagle, during which he will begin to formulate the theory of evolution.
1922 -- Japanese aircraft carrier Hōshō becomes the first purpose built aircraft carrier to be commissioned in the world.








1927 -- Show Boat, considered to be the first true American musical, opens at the Ziegfeld Theatre on Broadway.
1932 -- Radio City Music Hall opened in New York, New York.
1945 -- The World Bank and International Monetary Fund are created with the signing of an agreement by 29 nations.
1978 -- Spain becomes a democracy after 40 years of dictatorship.
1979 -- The Soviet Union invades the Democratic Republic of Afghanistan.

Also born today:
1571 -- Johannes Kepler, 1654 -- Jacob Bernoulli, 1822 -- Louis Pasteur, 1879 -- Sydney Greenstreet, 1883 -- Cyrus S. Eaton, 1901 -- Marlene Dietrich, 1906 -- Oscar Levant, 1939 -- John Amos and 1943 -- Cokie Roberts.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday December 28 is the 362nd day of the year . There are three days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*jvarga77, kevinkoitz, macandmacinteriors, sunfiregirl, Derekdunc, williamnee, Clark44, Faith, klkoitz, Skurken, ScottPhillipsNM, CarbonLegends, Mr_Rice, jgolden83, MerlinsMuse, AriadneW and LSBurton.*_

On this day:
1065 -- Westminster Abbey is consecrated.








1612 -- Galileo Galilei becomes the first astronomer to observe the planet Neptune.
1835 -- Osceola leads his Seminole warriors in Florida into the Second Seminole War against the United States Army.
1846 -- Iowa is admitted as the 29th U.S. state.
1895 -- Wilhelm Rontgen publishes a paper detailing his discovery of a new type of radiation, which later will be known as x-rays.
1945 -- The United States Congress officially recognizes the Pledge of Allegiance.
1973 -- The Endangered Species Act is passed in the United States.
2000 -- U.S. retail giant Montgomery Ward announces it is going out of business after 128 years.

Also born today:
1856 -- Woodrow Wilson, 1879 -- Billy Mitchell, 1902 -- Mortimer Adler, 1903 -- Earl Hines, 1903 -- John von Neumann, 1905 -- Cliff Arquette, 1922 -- Stan Lee, 1934 -- Dame Maggie Smith, 1954 -- Denzel Washington, 1978 -- John Legend and 1981 -- Sienna Miller.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday December 29 is the 363rd day of the year. There are two days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Silerae, Christinac130, neilcrab, Ella104, Mark Adair, Stanley29, Joleene Naylor, NickCole, Androwilliam, John Zunski, SaraThacker, RobertY, NicholasAndrews, EmmLLore, Tutormonster, openbooksociety, Lori_Perry, BorisTheKindle, Mary K. Norris and R R Vaz.*_

On this day:
1170 -Thomas Becket, Archbishop of Canterbury, is assassinated inside Canterbury Cathedral by followers of King Henry II.








1813 - British soldiers burn Buffalo, New York during the War of 1812.
1835 - The Treaty of New Echota is signed, ceding all the lands of the Cherokee east of the Mississippi River to the United States.
1845 - In accordance with International Boundary delimitation, U.S.A annexes the Mexican state of Texas, following the Manifest Destiny doctrine. The Republic of Texas, which had been independent since the Texas Revolution of 1836, is thereupon admitted as the 28th U.S. state.
1851 - The first American YMCA opens in Boston, Massachusetts.
1911 - Sun Yat-sen becomes the provisional President of the Republic of China.
1939 - First flight of the Consolidated B-24 Liberator.








1997 - Hong Kong begins to kill all the nation's 1.25 million chickens to stop the spread of a potentially deadly influenza strain.

Also born today:
1721 - Madame de Pompadour, 1800 - Charles Goodyear, 1808 - Andrew Johnson, 
1809 - William Ewart Gladstone, 1920 - Viveca Lindfors, 1936 - Mary Tyler Moore, 1938 - Jon Voight, 1946 - Marianne Faithfull, 1947 - Ted Danson and 1972 - Jude Law.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday December 30 is the 364th day of the year. There is one day remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*4Katie, jefftessin, matt183, Enid Wilson, ZankerH, Sayuri, swtpea, Library4Science, Christine Murray, RSchiver, ZacharyBonelli, Ayrk, JasperStorm, Derek Rempfer, Jose Lana and DirtyJonesy.*_

On this day:
1460 - Wars of the Roses: Battle of Wakefield.
1816 - The Treaty of St. Louis is proclaimed.
1853 - Gadsden Purchase: The United States buys land from Mexico to facilitate railroad building in the Southwest.
1922 - The Union of Soviet Socialist Republics is formed.
1924 - Edwin Hubble announces the existence of other galaxies.








1948 - The Cole Porter Broadway musical, Kiss Me, Kate (1,077 performances), opens at the New Century Theatre and becomes the first show to win the Best Musical Tony Award.

Also born today:
39 - Titus, 1865 - Rudyard Kipling, 1873 - Al Smith, 1884 - Hideki Tojo, 1911 - Jeanette Nolan, 1914 - Bert Parks, 1920 - Jack Lord, 1928 - Bo Diddley, 1931 - Skeeter Davis, 1934 - Del Shannon, 1934 - Russ Tamblyn, 1935 - Sandy Koufax, 1941 - Mel Renfro, 1942 - Michael Nesmith, 1945 - Davy Jones, 1947 - Michael Burns, 1953 - Meredith Vieira, 1957 - Matt Lauer, 1959 - Tracey Ullman, 1975 - Tiger Woods, 1977 - Laila Ali and 1984 - LeBron James.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday December 31 is the 365th day of the year. It is New Year's Eve, the last day of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*gigglebox1231, nokegchris, eldereno, davidhall, MindMoviesReview, steph300418, alyna3656, katelyn5895, Mark39, Dorothy3, David A Todd, Plotspider, reakelf, nmstacey, fairkatrina, KathrynYAFR, Juanny, doctortom6, JRichards33, MartinSkate and CoverHive.*_

On this day:
1225 - The Ly Dynasty of Vietnam ends after 216 years by the enthronement of the boy emperor Tran Thai Tong.
1600 - The British East India Company is chartered.
1759 - Arthur Guinness signs a 9,000 year lease and starts brewing Guinness.








1879 - Thomas Edison demonstrates incandescent lighting to the public for the first time, in Menlo Park, New Jersey.
1907 - The first New Year's Eve celebration is held in Times Square (then known as Longacre Square) in New York, New York.








1999 - The United States Government hands control of the Panama Canal to Panama.

Also born today:
1491 - Jacques Cartier, 1738 - Charles Cornwallis, 1815 - George Meade, 1869 - Henri Matisse, 1878 - Elizabeth Arden, 1880 - George C. Marshall, 1909 - Jonah Jones, 1937 - Sir Anthony Hopkins, 1941 - Sarah Miles, 1943 - John Denver, 1943 - Sir Ben Kingsley, 1945 - Diane von Furstenberg, 1948 - Donna Summer, 1958 - Bebe Neuwirth, 1959 - Val Kilmer, 1965 - Nicholas Sparks and 1977 - Donald Trump Jr..


----------



## geoffthomas

*2015*​Thursday January 1 is the first day of the year. There are 364 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
wilderf353, frojazz, das001, MartinaKimballaw97, josephsanchez42, genealogy, [email protected], FaTaLiT33, lindsaymeadows85, fountain, kvska, lynnstewart79, mortgagesaver2010, cuterachel25, craigpierce09, Xanchez, Mark123, roselienhurst314, jonescowley, hushjay, lbenjamine99, reselling, fred.light52, gotboatsforsale, officefurniture, wig555, woodlands123, goldcoast555, albertmax, surfing1234, vidhi66, emilycooper, language1234, dumyhope, agile111, surflessons123, driving123, jeffhardy45, michaelcollins05, scrum555, williamjackson, patricaconetta, lessons999, surf888, Jareds09, Izzym34, miltowilliams, Samantha0954, speedyhostuk, andersonjames764, Ashly91, Erica94, jacbpre, sumonmia99, John F. Blair, Publisher, poulsmit, Evan77, tool555, Lauren85, bellgets99, britn333, Sofia14, hotelsballina, Owen87, johnybosco, camerasspy, marypatricia85, Jairo543, Kaithlien, bentenison, wadecolvin, lindayoung88, Joseph9870, Christopher09, TomBoy, Kimberly09, Ruth091, Carol091, Patricia091, lily20, Susan877, Mary8776, frankbourne, Michelle092, mathewmacoy, Jennifer877, colebrian70, Kasandra8879, Monique8879, chrisperkins, ChriSWhite456, Sharon8879, anycreditmortgagebiz, sharonmichelle85, millerstone, marinaanael, SheenaMak, rosejanice1985, camilla22, vidic12, anneteak7, LocalSEO, michaelbruce, stevewagh35, jacobpaul12, terreymackliod17, jesseryder40, kevinpieterson64, calla90, cablesleeving, dawnklemmeross, jefflock79, Sacramento, JarredDoueal, johnallwin, ariel201, fannyryan, markjackson, seiwin90, lukeluis82, davidben, sheron, p261i9kb, alexgusak, p161i8ig, p161i8in, adampgreen01, katiebrks, p25s7ntl, SheenaMak2, cherrysy11, amerol90, ciebron90, p15s6otv, johnmarina57, moneymaking, mycandyshop, Mark12a, andaekatchi, p161i8im, jonranes, chansi90, tomjackson345, merand90, johnreyn, brianclary, koena1, lawren90, smp20101, jonraek, barme90, tonyraig, phillyoffice, marichuy90, joelgray12a, GibbyWriteNow, lindawilliams, williamturner90, bettinablair, whitejohn80, merroe90, zhsimpson, renche90, thesmokebot001, simone90, thesmokebot002, wysdon12, Lauralee, KathrynLStewart, betooney, jurisang22, brycel90, Syversen12a, GrayJoel44a, micheljane88, WendyNixon, Amandalocke, kBrain, amaryllisamber, zencue11, hermiemartin, wendypoe11, ariesuy11, annibelle, markjoseph, jayrpao, raesy11, trishyu11, yenpoe11, ulytan11, robklein76, clare12a, lanawhitenburg, StatueGirl, henryrieter, chevelle12a, brendan12a, wenzel12a, Earlajoy25, channelchristian, fclent14, MarkAnelka1, woodscole969, parkergeorge68, applememory22, warmvents11, Macram25, Saankar Roy, christmashampers11, hampers11, tedtully1, sellgold25, rebeccavirginia, CatherineGibson, brendaamy, designer29, charmcharmaine, bradpitee3, platinum25, christmashams11, opsychics25, Watches26, kratomextract, RealEstate12, lisaborton8, AustinaLocas, tarah1437, Printer25, payne47, robot_kit, willemseank, cook4411, larrymells88, Mallorca25, bradleejack79, madoka123, achille25, loseweighttips, k_parties, collinsrichard03, Tony220, biz_phone32, locksmithtoday, yellowbells, cococreek11, aventlock, dwarven123, JamesS25Johns, tony223, bcash_21, deborahlacey7, atlantislock, squatracks, Dee84JamesS, Michael09, entertainmentlaw, terirollins, maikbd4, healthcareteam, markhogan, AlasterDonald, aliciadwyer, huntso7, MertinaAngel, blackfri42, budotz30, whitewillow, JohnKarmila, ClarakAnderson, espy30, Diam205, guesspattinson, DonateCar, skechershape-up, kajabi, jewelfakhrul, alanbsturdivant, Urban_1, caworkers, achilles54, mrkndrws, bagginssharpei, joliette02, wohmallorca_21, sharperlucille198, mindawilliams, voicesticker, madsimson11, perter-123, aagjeaaiza, susanajolia, jefaking, chix21, joannapeter28, AirbrushMakeup, janettecastillo8, rheanna, Ceedwashingmon1, sarabd02, marklopes84, Lukasz, hervelegersale, fjew21, aurin15, moniradottogori, lebron06, jakobusnel, Partner25, carolinetimms2, sonyajareen, kenoliver, freeme, andyahonda, pedroleo, haley_cute18, rubitukmo, DavidCallison35, alexmorgan, Zell, facelucky, vinico, shainarichmond, MMullin, Peterson, mian iqbal, vpurcell, newjonson, jamesrobert35, mymerlinphone1, gabrielkanes, newrogjons, isabelwoodsse, Nicole Reed, bivanjonior, ester_6, Sabbrine23, vogue, crisulastafida33, rubelrafiali, erlindahaye, roxannaspeas, lroberts1, davmartin, carluz, garyank, queenspark23, winstonchurchill68, paulineh175, ronidi, jhonbonnai, modonkumarray, maryleewilliams36, malindalinzey, benyjenny, muktapalsen, oraliamalcomb, Mikey30, aleciahoefle, dalialangel, jenine24, ericbevan52, honsth12, santo, naplesflorida, marcoisland, AlternativeDating, iuenbxk7hdfy, DinaBergen46, safin, tomwhitehouse, suchondason, jill12, espiniards30, mili17bosu (24), kyuminyang (23), carforcash (42), zjma1 (32), mankos (25), djrafi (24), jasmine24 (26), marky30 (32), donnieanderson88 (32), jemmysidons6 (26), Zeus Morley (32), fegursonj (42), djaktar (22), Kimberly2011, angelbubbles33 (42), Jamlaws40 (37), corporateteam (27), jhon420peter (24), vannesa.olsen (21), rudysaleh (33), joelescol (33), simarandas (24), tomasalva2010 (32), mahin (25), estherphan (37), gabbaparty (22), ipodheadphones88 (24), jennelyn23 (24), kamrul2011 (30), javariajee (22), timdevon (37), hidee12 (22), janine001 (24), ranajomadar (22), samuelmccas23 (25), WebServices (42), billpradyss (26), nancybetty (27), jefferytana23 (25), shamebou (22), Redde1 (32), mariaalex48 (34), smellsgood (32), brithirani (22), h45kraimer (31), brandythielen03 (32), equinet (42), mitchearmst23 (25), shaneBrooke (32), jpearl234 (25), seoPro001 (32), Rickporter1 (33), Esppe30 (32), pearl56 (25), erichhines (33), rachelt01 (32), Xdonzei (31), timherbst (33), michaegibbo23 (25), sbcoupon (42), flameb01 (32), sumitraroy (33), jennifer.52 (23), fotoandernson (22), peter083 (29), johnmason (26), bonniebird (37), Steve Waugh (30), lauraries (42), heatheseibe24 (25), cpetrainingonline (2, omorgulmenon (22), debbigause23 (25), angellafross (22), lilyrich (33), novice (29), bobbycannavale9 (26), vincent023 (25), chulbole11 (23), brandonosk (25), iangold (33), MarieOakes (25), gixjbgk04 (24), SamanthaAKelso (32), johnmay (33), rossgold (33), brandon02 (27), CherylSchwartz (25), dunbeach3g (22), ccedricaccardenas (54), Odenfaith (31), beatrice98 (27), aljhonJR (20), Charenn29 (23), Natuche254 (22), jhana (24), nick_kamrul (32), lucycury (33), SmilePolice01 (32), kamrul_andy (32), washington (33), SheilaBraun (22), kamrul_thomas1 (32), Zircon524 (32), dreamboy (25), jdlandry8 (37), jfnezxm10 (24), julybiro (22), blankenau01 (27), Webdesigners21 (3, tedbaerlaw (42), willsonsking (22), jewellefrost (22), laraross (33), ryanmars (33), iangives (33), avast89i (24), savemall30 (24), henri001 (27), cqaebvi12 (24), Comedown (22), nilloskor (22), mariagonzalez1963 (49), billhaderss424 (26), charlie18 (27), Katherine Pine (25), Taylor2010 (32), Subrotaroy (52), oblwjkf13 (24), Senjophic (26), dsxcqox14 (24), vtxzmmz14 (24), baniroy (33), aoxlsyp15 (24), palobot01 (24), polotops27 (27), elton7894 (26), uksohelmiah (24), nxibnuo16 (24), tinacomb (33), lotamongastor (22), BillyLewis7 (32), Killoa24 (22), toneyhedrix (31), Brock21 (22), dshbkod18 (24), fritzterri (37), Glaiza24 (22), Jason Blacker (42), byroniczero (32), kchughez (51), Paramahamsa Nithyananda (34), charles227 (35), Asianescort1 (32) and Andy Frost, Nickmiles74, linda2012, debbanerjee, ErneLockh, jc1234, LTucker and emett2607, yaradager, Emme Rollins, Estevan, pcawdron, M.W.W. Michael Wilkerson, U.S. Vet, MaxCherish, TLeeAlexis, Cassandra Burchett, TSaunders, jeffreyzeng, She, david.wiley.969, B0g0n, AC5ME, Phronk, natandste, BigRedDave, ginablack, The_Mad_Ink3r, sdarden, Evikin, ryba90, amiesoso, seia_lit, B.F. Simone, john Barth, Monie, britnick1972, PenelopeBrian, Christy_King, tris.you, Meli33, gcbreal1, tuxgirl, kothan8426.

Wow.

On this day:
45 BC -- The Julian calendar takes effect for the first time.
42 BC -- The Roman Senate posthumously deifies Julius Caesar
1700 -- Russia begins using the Anno Domini era and no longer uses the Anno Mundi era of the Byzantine Empire.
1772 -- The first traveler's cheques, which can be used in 90 European cities, go on sale in London.
1800 -- The Dutch East India Company is dissolved.
1804 -- French rule ends in Haiti. Haiti becomes the first black republic and second independent country on the North America after the U.S.
1833 -- The United Kingdom claims sovereignty over the Falkland Islands.
1863 -- American Civil War: The Emancipation Proclamation takes effect in Confederate territory.
1880 -- Ferdinand de Lesseps begins French construction of the Panama Canal.








1890 -- The Tournament of Roses Parade in Pasadena, California, is first held.
1902 -- The first American college football bowl game, the Rose Bowl between Michigan and Stanford, is held in Pasadena.
1908 -- For the first time, a ball is dropped in New York City's Times Square to signify the start of the New Year at midnight.
1971 -- Cigarette advertisements are banned on American television.
1983 -- The ARPANET officially changes to using the Internet Protocol, creating the Internet.
1994 -- The North American Free Trade Agreement comes into effect.

Also born today:
1449 -- Lorenzo de' Medici, 1735 -- Paul Revere, 1745 -- Anthony Wayne, 1752 -- Betsy Ross, 1879 -- E. M. Forster, 1889 -- Charles Bickford, 1895 -- J. Edgar Hoover, 1900 -- Xavier Cugat, 1909 -- Dana Andrews, 1911 -- Hank Greenberg, 1912 -- Kim Philby, 1919 -- Rocky Graziano, 1919 -- J. D. Salinger, 1938 -- Frank Langella and 1980 -- Elin Nordegren.


----------



## crebel

That's a LOT of New Year's babies!  Happy Birthday to all.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday January 2 is the second day of the year. There are 363 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*R, bsanford1965, mariatilley, davidsmith, rhondas, Gary Kiernan, lisahagerty, hawalima, kpang97, KendraBalow, alvin000, ecaggiani, kenandrea123, margold7, nautgan, bulatik123, paulieciarra, MelissaF, miles104, jojonglopez12, ika2727, Teddy30, david21delacruz, karen_1, januarywork, rai90, Mattwright313, Zackery Arbela, kylien02, thejosh86, medicalCorner, chriesbob6354, johan04, johndevin77, AidenAaron56, robertbrown0201, MichaelMiller515, JosephLewis515, GeorgeLopez515, alexconnor29, matthewchase32, Snith2849, bridget14, cherylwills, koleanrick, BarrettAnson55, BennetBeverly55, darkscrybe, Melanie13, Glendon Cameron, Nyotauhura, batola2014, walter.boutwell and lorieadair.*_

On this day:
366 -- The Alamanni cross the frozen Rhine River in large numbers, invading the Roman Empire.
1492 -- Reconquista: the emirate of Granada, the last Moorish stronghold in Spain, surrenders








1788 -- Georgia becomes the fourth state to ratify the United States Constitution
1900 -- John Hay announces the Open Door Policy to promote trade with China.
1959 -- Luna 1, the first spacecraft to reach the vicinity of the Moon and to orbit the Sun, is launched by the Soviet Union
2004 -- Stardust successfully flies past Comet Wild 2, collecting samples that are returned to Earth.

Also born today:
1909 -- Barry M. Goldwater, 1920 -- Isaac Asimov, 1930 -- Julius La Rosa, 1936 -- Roger Miller, 1940 -- Jim Bakker, 1942 -- Dennis Hastert, 1947 -- Calvin Hill, 1947 -- David Shapiro, 1967 -- Tia Carrere, 1968 -- Cuba Gooding, Jr., 1969 -- Christy Turlington, 1971 -- Taye Diggs, 1978 -- Karina Smirnoff and 1983 -- Kate Bosworth.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday January 3 is the third day of the year. There are 362 days remaining until the end of this year. 

Happy Birthday to:
_*Anne, epi10mg, geoffthomas, LADennis, timoran, gordentelman, justinmorgan2, kennethtimson, AMelMelhado, Winter9, BudFirst, budfirst1967, andrew, Diane Toombs, andrew13, barcelona345, pompeyblue, usman1, Able30, mikaellah19, chabblitte20, teddybear1980, tananame, kylahmichelle03, Clydellelior0375, JamesHutchings, blackmore65, welson05, daven88, bautroixanh010, scottscott, FreshKDP, SpartanGrad, Robert Stanek and William Stanek.*_

On this day:
1431 -- Joan of Arc is handed over to Bishop Pierre Cauchon.
1496 -- Leonardo da Vinci unsuccessfully tests a flying machine.








1521 -- Pope Leo X excommunicates Martin Luther in the papal bull Decet Romanum Pontificem.
1777 -- American general George Washington defeats British general Charles Cornwallis at the Battle of Princeton.
1823 -- Stephen F. Austin receives a grant of land in Texas from the government of Mexico.
1870 -- The construction of the Brooklyn Bridge begins.








1938 -- The March of Dimes is established by President Franklin D. Roosevelt.
1947 -- Proceedings of the U.S. Congress are televised for the first time.
1953 -- Frances P. Bolton and her son, Oliver from Ohio, become the first mother and son to serve simultaneously in the U.S. Congress.
1957 -- The Hamilton Watch Company introduces the first electric watch.
1959 -- Alaska is admitted as the 49th U.S. state.
1977 -- Apple Computer is incorporated.
1996 -- The Motorola StarTAC, the first flip phone and one of the first mobile phones to gain widespread consumer adoption, goes on sale.

Also born today:
106 BC -- Cicero, 1840 -- Father Damien, 1892 -- J. R. R. Tolkien, 1894 -- ZaSu Pitts, 1905 -- Ray Milland, 1909 -- Victor Borge, 1916 -- Betty Furness, 1921 -- John Russell, 1923 -- Hank Stram, 1926 -- W. Michael Blumenthal, 1926 -- George Martin, 1932 -- Dabney Coleman, 1939 -- Bobby Hull, 1946 -- John Paul Jones, 1950 -- Victoria Principal, 1956 -- Mel Gibson and 1981 -- Eli Manning.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday January 4 is the fourth day of the year. There are 361 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*jeffjackson2, Library Chick, john15small, Maria777, basserman, dariansk9, Del, soesposito, glescneda, wsgager, Jae, villacamelot2, CarolineTompkins, TristramLaRoche, John Waylon, Jackie41, DMH, BJMorgan, gda, michaelbunker, lukas dvorak, DL Pearl and simonskill.*_

On this day:
871 -- Ethelred of Wessex fights, and is defeated by, a Danish invasion army.
1847 -- Samuel Colt sells his first revolver pistol to the United States government.








1865 -- The New York Stock Exchange opens its first permanent headquarters at 10-12 Broad near Wall Street in New York, New York.
1896 -- Utah is admitted as the 45th U.S. state.
1948 -- Burma gains its independence from the United Kingdom.
1974 -- United States President Richard Nixon refuses to hand over materials subpoenaed by the Senate Watergate Committee.
1999 -- Former professional wrestler Jesse Ventura is sworn in as governor of Minnesota.

Also born today:
1785 -- Jacob Grimm, 1809 -- Louis Braille, 1896 -- Everett Dirksen, 1920 -- William Colby, 1930 -- Don Shula, 1935 -- Floyd Patterson, 1941 -- Maureen Reagan and 1965 -- Julia Ormond.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday January 5 is the fifth day of the year. There are 360 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*joshmcmains, Concrete Queen, dcatcher211, saraaah100, Basilius, euniceaustin5, Hillary, steveburg, gilmark40, hskiba20, dharvey7963, kookoo88, krysel24, Mike09, Sumonkar7, Ronikar7, Dentalside01, alexis26, torresdylan48, extraearn, norence35, johnhornor, Rocinante, yourkrishna, derekcpower, BeeTee-Ess, [email protected], Moondreamer and sngraves.*_

On this day:
1759 -- George Washington marries Martha Dandridge Custis.
1846 -- The United States House of Representatives votes to stop sharing the Oregon Territory with the United Kingdom.
1895 -- French army officer Alfred Dreyfus is stripped of his rank and sentenced to life imprisonment on Devil's Island.
1914 -- The Ford Motor Company announces an eight-hour workday and a minimum wage of $5 for a day's labor.
1925 -- Nellie Tayloe Ross of Wyoming becomes the first female governor in the United States.
1972 -- U.S. President Richard Nixon orders the development of a Space Shuttle program.









Also born today:
1592 -- Shah Jahan, Mughal Emperor of India, 1778 -- Zebulon Pike, 1876 -- Konrad Adenauer, 1904 -- Jeane Dixon, 1914 -- George Reeves, 1917 -- Jane Wyman, 1928 -- Walter Mondale, 1931 -- Alvin Ailey, 1931 -- Robert Duvall, 1946 -- Diane Keaton, 1947 -- Mercury Morris, 1953 -- George Tenet, 1968 -- Carrie Ann Inaba, 1975 -- Bradley Cooper and 1978 -- January Jones.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday January 6 is the sixth day of the year. There are 359 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Nathan Anderson, altworld, louisesmith0185, Nicole85, Jesse0185, brigs0188, dory0188, olivasc11, Scott Neumyer, allysa05, natural06, ianwoods, Brianfre, kaleigh002, donna16, Diamond31, dailybread2012, FrankColes, anelsonbooks, Kimibobs1, Sara C, xpicassox and emilyharvale.*_

On this day:
1492 -- Ferdinand and Isabella The Catholic Monarchs complete the conquest of Granada.
1540 -- King Henry VIII of England marries Anne of Cleves.
1893 -- The Washington National Cathedral is chartered by Congress. 








1912 -- New Mexico is admitted as the 47th U.S. state.
1929 -- Mother Teresa arrives in Calcutta, India to begin her work among India's poorest and sick people.
1994 -- Nancy Kerrigan is clubbed on the knee at the U.S. Figure Skating Championships in Detroit, Michigan.

Also born today:
1412 -- Joan of Arc, 1878 -- Carl Sandburg, 1880 -- Tom Mix, 1882 -- Sam Rayburn, 1912 -- Danny Thomas, 1913 -- Loretta Young, 1920 -- Sun Myung Moon, 1921 -- Cary Middlecoff, 1924 -- Earl Scruggs, 1925 -- John DeLorean, 1926 -- Mickey Hargitay, 1928 -- Capucine, 1937 -- Lou Holtz and 1960 -- Howie Long.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday January 7 is the seventh day of the year. There are 358 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Sad Puppy, Micdiddy, jenelynjager, BritishH, arnold77, william070, davidswendell23, Mycopsycho, Adam Meyers, BrandonJay21, JackTackett, june1781, ecoverqueen, AckerTill and NicoletteAndrews.*_

On this day:
1558 -- France takes Calais, the last continental possession of England.
1608 -- Fire destroys Jamestown, Virginia.
1954 -- The first public demonstration of a machine translation system, is held in New York at the head office of IBM.
1980 -- President Jimmy Carter authorizes legislation giving $1.5 billion in loans to bail out the Chrysler Corporation.
1990 -- The interior of the Leaning Tower of Pisa is closed to the public because of safety concerns.









Also born today:
1800 -- Millard Fillmore, 1911 -- Butterfly McQueen, 1929 -- Terry Moore, 1948 -- Kenny Loggins, 1950 -- Erin Gray and 1964 -- Nicolas Cage.

And an image from intinst:
Hope you can survive it
Happy Birthday, All!


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday January 8 is the eighth day of the year. There are 357 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*jdeatsch, B.J. Keeton, boris190, alfred10, belizev97, robertclack, Yumiko9c08, aniaahlborn and Pupsa.*_

On this day:
871 -- Alfred the Great leads a West Saxon army to repel an invasion by Danelaw Vikings.
1790 -- George Washington delivers the first State of the Union address in New York, New York.
1835 -- The United States national debt is 0 for the only time.
1889 -- Herman Hollerith is issued US patent #395,791 for the 'Art of Applying Statistics' -- his punched card calculator.















1964 -- President Lyndon B. Johnson declares a "War on Poverty" in the United States.
1982 -- The break up of AT&T: AT&T agrees to divest itself of twenty-two subdivisions.

Also born today:
1735 -- John Carroll, 1786 -- Nicholas Biddle, 1821 -- James Longstreet, 1830 -- Hans von Bülow, 1862 -- Frank Nelson Doubleday, 1909 -- Evelyn Wood, 1911 -- Gypsy Rose Lee, 1923 -- Larry Storch, 1926 -- Soupy Sales, 1933 -- Charles Osgood, 1935 -- Elvis Presley, 1941 -- Boris Vallejo, 1942 -- Stephen Hawking, 1944 -- Terry Brooks and 1947 -- David Bowie.

And an image from intinst:
Happy Birthday!
I'm sure your friends won't leave you hanging like this


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday January 9 is the ninth day of the year. There are 356 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*KindleGirl, StarbucksAddict, richardson, Guglielmo da Baskerville, gibsbloom1, BlondeStylus, ScotMidton, SLauren, MrLuke, Antgldstone, Sharlay and KenLozito.*_

On this day:
1349 -- The Jewish population of Basel, Switzerland, believed by the residents to be the cause of the ongoing Black Death, is rounded up and incinerated.
1760 -- Afghans defeat Marathas in the Battle of Barari Ghat.
1788 -- Connecticut becomes the fifth state to be admitted to the United States.
1960 -- President of Egypt Gamal Abdel Nasser opens construction on the Aswan Dam by detonating ten tons of dynamite to demolish twenty tons of granite on the east bank of the Nile.








2007 -- Apple CEO Steve Jobs unveils the first IPhone (original).

Also born today:
1773 -- Cassandra Austen, 1890 -- Karel Čapek, 1898 -- Gracie Fields, 1913 -- Richard Nixon, 1915 -- Fernando Lamas, 1925 -- Lee Van Cleef, 1931 -- Algis Budrys, 1933 -- Wilbur Smith, 1934 -- Bart Starr, 1935 -- Bob Denver, 1939 -- Susannah York, 1941 -- Joan Baez, 1944 -- Jimmy Page, 1982 -- Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge,


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday January 10 is the 10th day of the year. There are 355 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*DottyG, rossy, bloodtamer, sweetmorell4, arthurfox825, dariansk, elainerendon, rhythmlife19, angelicag93, Georgegaen, ueana12,diantha77, corey97, HayaShamsi, emalvick, zethan89, acheek12, maurest12, meclovers20, vacat90, dvdrn0, MaryKiase, eandross01, jsohn,Hank Aaron, vinoes01, Dave Barry, plastre01, phillis97, allysje01, Jayniepanda, Dannychad, Jennies, shanshan369, Alicia, Azziana, biancapark20,francho18, johnhenlar08, placeitsocial11, Marga, speakerchris89, EllaRose, kabubi, booknerd, Amy Bradley, Aaron Scott, alexfroach, karlp295, bskelhorn, PatricktheRoberts, BobW, DonnaK and Mitchell Rhodes.*_

On this day:
49 BC -- Julius Caesar crosses the Rubicon, signaling the start of civil war.
1776 -- Thomas Paine publishes Common Sense.
1810 -- Napoleon Bonaparte divorces his first wife Josephine.
1870 -- John D. Rockefeller incorporates Standard Oil.
1920 -- The Treaty of Versailles takes effect, officially ending World War I.
1927 -- Fritz Lang's futuristic film Metropolis is released in Germany.








1946 -- The United States Army Signal Corps successfully conducts Project Diana, bouncing radio waves off the moon and receiving the reflected signals.

Also born today:
1738 -- Ethan Allen, 1843 -- Frank James, 1904 -- Ray Bolger, 1908 -- Paul Henreid, 1927 -- Gisele MacKenzie, 1927 -- Johnnie Ray, 1930 -- Roy Edward Disney, 1938 -- Donald Knuth, 1939 -- Sal Mineo, 1943 -- Jim Croce, 1944 -- Frank Sinatra, Jr., 1945 -- Rod Stewart, 1949 -- George Foreman, 1949 -- Linda Lovelace and 1953 -- Pat Benatar.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday January 11 is the 11th day of the year. There are 354 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:_*
Kindling is Kool, harfner, sabrinasumsion, Daniel Evans, lincoln190, addison97, vancen09, dylan95, Bowen, green00, harvson125, robertsonwendy2, Elenadc, Spinneyhead, Landers30, beliz90, rheanne92, kevinlim12, TeenageReader14, cynhtia.boyd, lisabruce11, winnies11, landlordfurniture, cynthia.hope20, ariana.brewer20, paulinosk11, grace.smith1992, psychobob, Quanah, tgahan, Andrew Dzeguze, jkachuba, keddy, tgahan, Andrew Dzeguze, jkachuba and ThomasDiehl.*_

On this day:
630 -- Muhammad leads an army of 10,000 to conquer Mecca.
1693 -- Mount Etna erupts in Sicily, Italy. A powerful earthquake destroys parts of Sicily and Malta.
1908 -- Grand Canyon National Monument is created.








1922 -- First use of insulin to treat diabetes in a human patient.
1935 -- Amelia Earhart becomes the first person to fly solo from Hawaii to California.
1972 -- East Pakistan renames itself Bangladesh.

Also born today:
1755 -- Alexander Hamilton, 1807 -- Ezra Cornell, 1923 -- Carroll Shelby, 1925 -- Grant Tinker, 1930 -- Rod Taylor, 1942 -- Clarence Clemons, 1946 -- Naomi Judd, 1952 -- Diana Gabaldon and 1971 -- Mary J. Blige.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday January 12 is the 12th day of the year. There are 353 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*MCJames, pabozem, mebsers, adamjames, wlarken, alxbrite, ckiley505, taylor, carver190, mscott4594, ghagith89, sophie44, Gemmert21, gdaniel90, rieste90, thjibril90, renseh26, ronsae89, thurstanc89, tevorg89, alfranc01, gareithe01, layne01, leyne09, laine09, Janeen, Obetha6, liza_hicks, ashleymills20, starfall12, jtshelnutt, jacobluis13, Lorena5, Emily Ryan-Davis, John Kerry, niramisaweiss and Edward Val.*_

On this day:
1777 -- Mission Santa Clara de Asis is founded in what is now Santa Clara, California.








1866 -- The Royal Aeronautical Society is formed in London.
1915 -- The United States House of Representatives rejects a proposal to give women the right to vote.
1959 -- The Caves of Nerja are rediscovered in Spain.
1998 -- Nineteen European nations agree to forbid human cloning.

Also born today:
1737 -- John Hancock, 1856 -- John Singer Sargent, 1876 -- Jack London, 1893 -- Hermann Göring, 1905 -- Tex Ritter, 1917 -- Maharishi Mahesh Yogi, 1926 -- Ray Price, 1930 -- Glenn Yarborough, 1944 -- Joe Frazier, 1948 -- Anthony Andrews, 1951 -- Kirstie Alley, 1951 -- Rush Limbaugh, 1954 -- Howard Stern, 1958 -- Christiane Amanpour, 1960 -- Oliver Platt, 1964 -- Jeff Bezos, 








and 1968 -- Heather Mills.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday January 13 is the 13th day of the year. There are 352 days remaining until the end of this year. 

Happy Birthday to:
_*quickfics, Adriane, brendon, RamTheHammer, William Woodall, LilGirl, IceJello, hannahbury, jlincoln2584, jclifford232, ACNewt, Christy011329, poole.cindy, juliane5, L.T. Ryan, Eddie-Lee, meredithskye and jrramzz123.  * _

On this day:
1733 -- James Oglethorpe and 130 colonists arrive in Charleston, South Carolina.
1842 -- Dr. William Brydon, a surgeon in the British East India Company Army during the First Anglo-Afghan War, becomes famous for being the sole survivor of an army of 4,500 men and 12,000 camp followers when he reaches the safety of a garrison in Jalalabad, Afghanistan.















1898 -- Emile Zola's J'accuse exposes the Dreyfus affair.
1942 -- Henry Ford patents a plastic automobile, which is 30% lighter than a regular car.








1968 -- Johnny Cash performs live at Folsom State Prison.
1982 -- Shortly after takeoff, Air Florida Flight 90, crashes into Washington, D.C.'s 14th Street Bridge and falls into the Potomac River, killing 78.

Also born today:
1808 -- Salmon P. Chase, 1832 -- Horatio Alger, Jr., 1884 -- Sophie Tucker, 1919 -- Robert Stack, 1925 -- Gwen Verdon, 1930 -- Frances Sternhagen, 1931 -- Charles Nelson Reilly, 1949 -- Brandon Tartikoff, 1961 -- Julia Louis-Dreyfus, 1962 -- Trace Adkins and 1977 -- Orlando Bloom.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wedesday January 14 is the 14th day of the year. There are 351 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*corey3815, Zelma Stribling, salma Stribling, salma Austin, nicholassans1, angelina stribling, AndyMichaels, jasonarp11, sandra stribling, hatcherm50, robert27april, jeromebratcher, staffordt99, MayraFerrel, leastan11, roberthudson55, joycecom, Russell Smitheram, Lillybutton, andresreynolds, Tmarvin14, SuzanneBarrett, jasonH14, aiza, Brayden21, Rhiannon van der Munnik, Matthew.Iden, GayGeneRising, sammykay, pvaughan008, Dan Combs, makb and Mike Morcerf.*_

On this day:
1514 -- Pope Leo X issues a papal bull against slavery.
1784 -- United States Congress ratifies Treaty of Paris with Great Britain.
1952 -- NBC's long-running morning news program Today debuts, with host Dave Garroway.








2005 -- Landing of the Huygens probe on Saturn's moon Titan.

Also born today:
1741 -- Benedict Arnold, 1875 -- Albert Schweitzer, 1883 -- Nina Ricci, 1886 -- Hugh Lofting, 1896 -- John Dos Passos, 1906 -- William Bendix, 1919 -- Andy Rooney, 1924 -- Guy Williams, 1940 -- Julian Bond, 1941 -- Faye Dunaway and 1969 -- Jason Bateman.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday January 15 is the 15th day of the year. There are 350 days remaining until the end of this year.

Special Birthday wishes to Scheherazade.

Happy Birthday to:
_*JoDawn, Scheherazade, MoonOtter, smalcolm, kingofusar12oct, carpetcleaner, Michael Crane, boutsour, KendalRizal, Charlotte21, ShawnT, dipdip, JanRoxas15, nitface, beefclot, emily.suzann, Larry45, Dr.SPazak, lunkwad, dumbbumblegoof, UsedMotorcycles, moluvsdisneymagic, annaloujorge, jimraymond11, Janisr15, luisree, Stevenson, SantaBarbaraZoo, SantaBarbaraZ00, Remi Michaud, Guardian, lynnduvana, Steven Siddall, MarcTRitter, Jadedwards, red115, Istvan Szabo, Ifj. and emmaravenhope.*_

On this day:
588 BC -- Nebuchadnezzar II of Babylon lays siege to Jerusalem under Zedekiah's reign. The siege lasts until July 23, 586 BC.
1493 -- Christopher Columbus sets sail for Spain from Hispaniola, ending his first voyage to the New World.
1559 -- Elizabeth I is crowned Queen of England in Westminster Abbey, London, England.
1892 -- James Naismith publishes the rules of basketball.
1943 -- The world's largest office building, The Pentagon, is dedicated in Arlington, Virginia.
1962 -- The Derveni papyrus, Europe's oldest surviving manuscript dating to 340 BC, is found in northern Greece.








2001 -- Wikipedia, a free Wiki content encyclopedia, goes online.

Also born today:
1622 -- Moliere, 1902 -- King Saud of Saudi Arabia, 1906 -- Aristotle Onassis, 1908 -- Edward Teller, 1909 -- Gene Krupa, 1913 -- Lloyd Bridges, 1918 -- Gamal Abdel Nasser, 1929 -- Martin Luther King, Jr., 1937 -- Margaret O'Brien, 1968 -- Chad Lowe and 1979 -- Drew Brees.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday January 16 is the 16th day of the year. There are 349 days remaining until the end of this year. 

Special Birthday wishes toTrilby. 

Happy Birthday to:
_*SongbirdVB, Trilby, Karen_McQ, rossaudrey, Geoff, eileen herbert, haroldjones, Denise8 8, MagentaSunset, jurassicpork59, dixiehellcat, rochelle13, carino23, lisakate16, JJAC116, R0SSR3Y7, CarolynElliott, RebeccaRyalsRussell, Mike @ Acute Angle books and John C. Dalglish.*_

On this day:
27 BC -- Gaius Julius Caesar Octavianus is granted the title Augustus by the Roman Senate, marking the beginning of the Roman Empire.
1412 -- The Medici family is appointed official banker of the Papacy.
1547 -- Ivan IV of Russia aka Ivan the Terrible becomes Czar of Russia.
1581 -- The English Parliament outlaws Roman Catholicism.
1786 -- Virginia enacted the Statute for Religious Freedom authored by Thomas Jefferson.








1909 -- Ernest Shackleton's expedition finds the magnetic South Pole.
1956 -- President Gamal Abdel Nasser of Egypt vows to reconquer Palestine.
2001 -- US President Bill Clinton awards former President Theodore Roosevelt a posthumous Medal of Honor for his service in the Spanish--American War.

Also born today:
1821 -- John C. Breckinridge, 1853 -- Andre Michelin, 1878 -- Harry Carey, 1901 -- Fulgencio Batista, 1907 -- Paul Nitze, 1908 -- Ethel Merman, 1910 -- Dizzy Dean, 1933 -- Susan Sontag, 1935 -- A.J. Foyt, 1947 -- Laura Schlessinger, 1950 -- Debbie Allen, 1959 -- Sade, 1963 -- James May, 1970 -- Garth Ennis and 1985 -- Joe Flacco.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday January 17 is the 17th day of the year. There are 348 days remaining until the end of this year. 

_*A special Happy Birthday to Leslie's husband!*_

Happy Birthday to:
_*sem, beachgrl, Latjoe, chango, Count, MelissaM, telat, m4t30b4k3r, Peter Sykes, alawston, robertbevan, DanielleUidam and ChristopherKeelty.*_

On this day:
1377 -- Pope Gregory XI moves the Papacy back to Rome from Avignon.








1524 -- Giovanni da Verrazzano sets sail westward from Madeira to find a sea route to the Pacific Ocean.
1904 -- Anton Chekhov's The Cherry Orchard receives its premiere performance at the Moscow Art Theatre.
1950 -- The Great Brinks Robbery -- 11 thieves steal more than $2 million from an armored car Company's offices in Boston, Massachusetts.
2007 -- The Doomsday Clock is set to five minutes to midnight in response to North Korea nuclear testing.

Also born today:
1706 -- Benjamin Franklin, 1820 -- Anne Brontë, 1863 -- David Lloyd George, 1880 -- Mack Sennett, 1882 -- Noah Beery, Sr., 1899 -- Al Capone, 1899 -- Nevil Shute, 1922 -- Nicholas Katzenbach, 1922 -- Betty White, 1927 -- Eartha Kitt, 1928 -- Vidal Sassoon, 1931 -- James Earl Jones, 1933 -- Shari Lewis, 1939 -- Maury Povich, 1942 -- Muhammad Ali, 1949 -- Andy Kaufman, 1954 -- Robert F. Kennedy, Jr., 1957 -- Steve Harvey, 1962 -- Jim Carrey, 1964 -- Michelle Obama, 1971 -- Kid Rock, 1980 -- Maksim Chmerkovskiy, 1980 -- Zooey Deschanel and 1982 -- Dwyane Wade.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday January 18 is the 18th day of the year. There are 347 days remaining until the end of this year. 

Happy Birthday to:
_*Jessrof, HomeDiva, rafaelhopkins, Temperance, sickcaracces10, chargercustoms0, JohnnieMc, glenna09, debhost11, segordon, lucyk1ng, Suzie Grant, Bethany B., Manu Wirtz, spajonas and Mychal Daniels .*_

On this day:
1535 -- Spanish conquistador Francisco Pizarro founded Lima, the capital of Peru.
1778 -- James Cook is the first known European to discover the Hawaiian Islands, which he names the "Sandwich Islands".
1896 -- The X-ray machine is exhibited for the first time.
1919 -- Bentley Motors Limited is founded.








1983 -- The International Olympic Committee restores Jim Thorpe's Olympic medals to his family.
2000 -- The Tagish Lake meteorite impacts the Earth.

Also born today:
1689 -- Montesquieu, 1779 -- Peter Mark Roget, 1782 -- Daniel Webster, 1882 -- A. A. Milne, 1892 -- Oliver Hardy, 1904 -- Cary Grant, 1913 -- Danny Kaye, 1955 -- Kevin Costner, 1964 -- Brady Anderson, 1980 -- Jason Segel and 1984 -- Benji Schwimmer.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday January 19 is the 19th day of the year. There are 346 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*GreenThumb, chrhup, beletseri77, kadac00, ladyLisa08, diegocraig, riclson, Allanker, Jamesla, riclson70, HL Arledge, kerbyremz, PhobieLewis, jerrymiah30, richardsmith561, hfharveyfair8, Evans436, avery35, Avery30, Frea Lin, ylwisdom08, Madison88, virginia.greer, moby4444, tkepner, PreludeJustin, cgirgenti and Michael J Elliott.*_

On this day:
1419 -- Hundred Years' War: Rouen surrenders to Henry V of England completing his reconquest of Normandy.
1812 -- Peninsular War: After a ten day siege, Arthur Wellesley, 1st Duke of Wellington, orders British soldiers of the Light and third divisions to storm Ciudad Rodrigo.








1883 -- The first electric lighting system employing overhead wires, built by Thomas Edison, begins service at Roselle, New Jersey.
1915 -- Georges Claude patents the neon discharge tube for use in advertising.
1953 -- 68% of all television sets in the United States are tuned in to I Love Lucy to watch Lucy give birth.
1977 -- Snow falls in Miami, Florida. This is the only time in the history of the city that snow has fallen. 
1981 -- Iran Hostage Crisis: United States and Iranian officials sign an agreement to release 52 American hostages after 14 months of captivity.
1986 -- The first computer virus is released into the wild.
1999 -- British Aerospace agrees to acquire the defence subsidiary of the General Electric Company plc, forming BAE Systems in November 1999.
2006 -- The New Horizons probe is launched by NASA on the first mission to Pluto.

Also born today:
1736 -- James Watt, 1807 -- Robert E. Lee, 1809 -- Edgar Allan Poe, 1813 -- Sir Henry Bessemer, 1839 -- Paul Cezanne, 1922 -- Guy Madison, 1923 -- Jean Stapleton, 1930 -- Tippi Hedren, 1939 -- Phil Everly, 1943 -- Janis Joplin, 1944 -- Shelley Fabares, 1944 -- Dan Reeves, 1946 -- Dolly Parton, 1947 -- Paula Deen, 1953 -- Desi Arnaz, Jr., 1954 -- Katey Sagal, 1982 -- Jodie Sweetin,


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday January 20 is the 20th day of the year. There are 345 days remaining until the end of this year.

Special birthday wishes to T.L. Haddix.

Happy Birthday to:
_*bellapixie, Rie142, gwsawyer, T.L. Haddix, Matthew Dayton, nthgeneration, AngieBatgirl, Brianthacker, jff6106, Drauckerhomes001, Abby25, ryan77, AnthonyJenkins, Robert Crais, WayneMathis, shinyerica90, Bruce Blake, dwrob96, Dereader, ChristinePope, IndieAuthorX, drejfaldf, Lexie_1314, Steelgrave, kaykay543, TJVitt, MichelleGordon, Rachel Macwhirter and Rayven T. Hill.*_

On this day:
1265 -- In Westminster, the first English parliament conducts its first meeting held by Simon de Montfort in the Palace of Westminster, now also known colloquially as the "Houses of Parliament".








1649 -- Charles I of England goes on trial for treason and other "high crimes".
1801 -- John Marshall is appointed the Chief Justice of the United States.
1885 -- L.A. Thompson patents the roller coaster.
1981 -- Twenty minutes after Ronald Reagan is inaugurated, at age 69 the oldest man ever to be inaugurated as U.S. President, Iran releases 52 American hostages.

Also born today:
1896 -- George Burns, 1910 -- Joy Adamson, 1920 -- Federico Fellini, 1920 -- DeForest Kelley, 1926 -- Patricia Neal, 1929 -- Arte Johnson, 1930 -- Buzz Aldrin, 1934 -- Tom Baker, 1959 -- R.A. Salvatore and 1980 -- Philippe Cousteau, Jr.,


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday January 21 is the 21st day of the year. There are 344 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Lynn Bullman, Tracy Falbe, bethsy, div, peterscotch33, G.Garcia, catherine02, Juan12Barringa, wilmaelston, AllureVanSanz, mariasusan12, Caeabalos, ladywings, MartinStanley7, TimL, jasonzc, scottawilliamsbooks, jazzicolo and tknite.*_

On this day:
1789 -- The first American novel, The Power of Sympathy or the Triumph of Nature Founded in Truth, is printed in Boston, Massachusetts.
1908 -- New York City passes the Sullivan Ordinance, making it illegal for women to smoke in public, only to have the measure vetoed by the mayor.
1976 -- Commercial service of Concorde begins with the London-Bahrain and Paris-Rio routes.








1981 -- Production of the iconic DeLorean DMC-12 sports car begins in Dunmurry, Northern Ireland.

Also born today:
1813 -- John C. Fremont, 1824 -- Thomas "Stonewall" Jackson, 1905 -- Christian Dior, 1922 -- Telly Savalas, 1924 -- Benny Hill, 1938 -- Wolfman Jack, 1940 -- Jack Nicklaus, 1941 -- Placido Domingo, 1947 -- Jill Eikenberry, 1950 -- Billy Ocean, 1953 -- Paul Allen and 1956 -- Geena Davis.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday January 22 is the 22nd day of the year. There are 343 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Monica, lexie22, gzigoris, kjhart0133, carrick901, albert980, gkirby12, KARGOVROOM, jzmackenzie, Morgan Gallagher, JD Rhoades, Jennifer33, emiliodotson, cheriev88, AllisonBruning, JerryK, Marlene Joyce Spark, BradW, brianlg, Tes, MatthewJumper, rlwalke3 and Chicken Little.*_

On this day:
1506 -- The first contingent of 150 Swiss Guards arrives at the Vatican.
1879 -- Anglo-Zulu War: Battle of Rorke's Drift -- 139 British soldiers successfully defend their garrison against an intense assault by four to five thousand Zulu warriors.








1890 -- The United Mine Workers of America is founded in Columbus, Ohio.
1946 -- Creation of the Central Intelligence Group, forerunner of the Central Intelligence Agency.
1970 -- The Boeing 747, the world's first "jumbo jet", enters commercial service.
1984 -- The Apple Macintosh, the first consumer computer to popularize the computer mouse and the graphical user interface, is introduced during Super Bowl XVIII with its famous "1984" television commercial.

Also born today:
1561 -- Sir Francis Bacon, 1788 -- George Gordon Byron, 1869 -- Grigori Rasputin, 1904 -- George Balanchine, 1906 -- Robert E. Howard, 1909 -- Ann Sothern, 1909 -- U Thant, 1931 -- Sam Cooke, 1934 -- Bill Bixby, 1934 -- Graham Kerr, 1937 -- Joseph Wambaugh, 1940 -- John Hurt, 1959 -- Linda Blair, 1965 -- Diane Lane and 1969 -- Olivia d'Abo.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday January 23 is the 23rd day of the year. There are 342 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Googlegirl, Greggyoung, Quiltville, saraaah10, adonia20, elissa80, chist87j, pfloyd, Unsjhnn2nHb, Bernie222, andrewwilliam and Miss de Meanour.*_

On this day:
1510 -- Henry VIII of England, then 18 years old, appears incognito in the lists at Richmond, and is applauded for his jousting before he reveals his identity.
1656 -- Blaise Pascal publishes the first of his Lettres provinciales.
1719 -- The Principality of Liechtenstein is created within the Holy Roman Empire.
1943 -- Duke Ellington plays at Carnegie Hall in New York City for the first time.
1957 -- American inventor Walter Frederick Morrison sells the rights to his flying disc to the Wham-O toy company, who later rename it the "Frisbee".








1964 -- The 24th Amendment to the United States Constitution, prohibiting the use of poll taxes in national elections, is ratified.
1986 -- The Rock and Roll Hall of Fame inducts its first members: Little Richard, Chuck Berry, James Brown, Ray Charles, Fats Domino, the Everly Brothers, Buddy Holly, Jerry Lee Lewis and Elvis Presley.









Also born today:
1737 -- John Hancock, 1832 -- Edouard Manet, 1898 -- Randolph Scott, 1907 -- Dan Duryea, 1919 -- Ernie Kovacs, 1928 -- Jeanne Moreau, 1933 -- Chita Rivera, 1944 -- Rutger Hauer, 1950 -- Richard Dean Anderson, 1957 -- Princess Caroline of Monaco, 1963 -- Gail O'Grady, 1964 -- Mariska Hargitay and 1974 -- Tiffani Thiessen.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday January 24 is the 24th day of the year. There are 341 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Susan B, gadgetgirl003, temporary rockstar, alminc, armedaamer, stephenmaya, zamph10, HOmer24, JAayho24, CharlieLange, mirtan75, YK Greene, angelyano, E.C. Osvaldo, brenwilt24, adamc, sunshineedrozo, T.M. Blades, LittleWing, RoytheArtist and gabrielledelacruz.*_

On this day:
41 -- Roman Emperor Caligula, known for his eccentricity and cruel despotism, is assassinated by his disgruntled Praetorian Guards. The Guard then proclaims Caligula's uncle Claudius as Emperor.
1848 -- California Gold Rush: James W. Marshall finds gold at Sutter's Mill near Sacramento.
1916 -- In Brushaber v. Union Pacific Railroad, the Supreme Court of the United States declares the federal income tax constitutional.
1984 -- The first Apple Macintosh goes on sale.









Also born today:
76 -- Hadrian, 1540 -- Edmund Campion, 1862 -- Edith Wharton, 1917 -- Ernest Borgnine, 1918 -- Oral Roberts, 1941 -- Neil Diamond, 1943 -- Sharon Tate, 1949 -- John Belushi and 1968 -- Mary Lou Retton.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday January 25 is the 25th day of the year. There are 341 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Hazel, Katie Salidas, barbara stribling, petergrey56, Serge66bill, randalljarvis, emil2rite, riko6367, kevinjamesbreaux, Iowagirl, JLBarnett, donnamshields, JonDavis1, Sam Medina, CraigAllanTeich, stevedownes and amandastevenson.*_

On this day:
1533 -- Henry VIII of England secretly marries his second wife Anne Boleyn.
1765 -- Port Egmont, the first British settlement in the Falkland Islands at the southern tip of South America, is founded.
1881 -- Thomas Edison and Alexander Graham Bell form the Oriental Telephone Company.
1919 -- The League of Nations is founded.
1949 -- At the Hollywood Athletic Club the first Emmy Awards are presented.








1961 -- In Washington, D.C. John F. Kennedy delivers the first live presidential television news conference.
1971 -- Idi Amin leads a coup deposing Milton Obote and becomes Uganda's president.
1993 -- Five people are shot outside the CIA headquarters in Langley, Virginia by a Muslim extremist, resulting in two dead and three wounded.

Also born today:
1759 -- Robert Burns, 1825 -- George Pickett, 1874 -- W. Somerset Maugham, 1882 -- Virginia Woolf, 1924 -- Lou Groza, 1938 -- Etta James and 1981 -- Alicia Keys.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday January 26 is the 26th day of the year. There are 339 days remaining until the end of this year. 

Happy Birthday to:
_*Crisalyn B. Sachi, jmkwriter, JaniceSmith, nutshell, ladyk, peggycarstens0011, jsmith011, amandab18, jiji5672, Ryan Harvey, lindakovicskow, alicepattinson, NewbieWan and PhilReads.*_

On this day:
1564 -- The Council of Trent issues its conclusions in the Tridentinum, establishing a distinction between Roman Catholicism and Protestantism.
1788 -- The British First Fleet, led by Arthur Phillip, sails into Port Jackson (Sydney Harbour) to establish Sydney, the first permanent European settlement on the continent. Commemorated as Australia Day.








1837 -- Michigan is admitted as the 26th U.S. state.
1885 -- Troops loyal to The Mahdi conquer Khartoum.
1924 -- Saint Petersburg, Russia, is renamed Leningrad.








1992 -- Boris Yeltsin announces that Russia will stop targeting United States cities with nuclear weapons.

Also born today:
1880 -- Douglas MacArthur, 1905 -- Maria von Trapp, 1918 -- Philip Jose Farmer, 1925 -- Paul Newman, 1928 -- Roger Vadim, 1935 -- Bob Uecker, 1941 -- Scott Glenn, 1944 -- Angela Davis, 1946 -- Gene Siskel, 1955 -- Eddie Van Halen, 1958 -- Ellen DeGeneres and 1961 -- Wayne Gretzky.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday January 27 is the 27th day of the year. There are 338 days remaining until the end the year. 

Happy Birthday to:
_*Kindgirl, kwirges, youngchicken, jwirtz, TaylorSiluwe, lyrical, kindaholic, Edward W. Robertson, Harris Channing, clippingdesign, TigerBites, Meb Bryant, ReynoldsSarah, jrlallo, Daniel Dennis, Shardel and Axel Blackwell.*_

On this day:
1606 -- Gunpowder Plot: The trial of Guy Fawkes and other conspirators begins, ending with their execution on January 31.
1888 -- The National Geographic Society is founded in Washington, D.C..
1939 -- First flight of the Lockheed P-38 Lightning.








1967 -- Astronauts Gus Grissom, Edward White and Roger Chaffee are killed in a fire during a test of their Apollo 1 spacecraft at the Kennedy Space Center, Florida.
2006 -- Western Union discontinues its Telegram and Commercial Messaging services.

Also born today:
1756 -- Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart, 1832 -- Lewis Carroll, 1850 -- Samuel Gompers, 1885 -- Jerome Kern, 1900 -- Hyman Rickover, 1908 -- William Randolph Hearst, Jr., 1918 -- Skitch Henderson, 1921 -- Donna Reed, 1944 -- Mairead Corrigan, 1948 -- Mikhail Baryshnikov, 1964 -- Bridget Fonda and 1978 -- Jake Pavelka.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday January 28 is the 28th day of the year. There are 337 days remaining until the end of this year.

Special Birthday Wishes to Monique and Cliff Ball.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Mandy, purplethistle, jake01, Cliff Ball, chuel, joshuagelo, Monique, angelosalt, extensionfile, Ryan Patrick, Jeff Joseph, PAWilson, George Collingwood, Tim_A and Danny_Richey.*_

On this day:
1521 -- The Diet of Worms begins, lasting until May 25.
1547 -- Henry VIII dies. His nine year old son, Edward VI becomes King, and the first Protestant ruler of England.
1813 -- Pride and Prejudice is first published in the United Kingdom.
1887 -- In a snowstorm at Fort Keogh, Montana, the world's largest snowflakes are reported, 15 inches (38 cm) wide and 8 inches (20 cm) thick.
1915 -- An act of the U.S. Congress creates the United States Coast Guard.
1922 -- Knickerbocker Storm, Washington D.C.'s biggest snowfall, causes the city's greatest loss of life when the roof of the Knickerbocker Theatre collapses.








1934 -- The first ski tow in the United States begins operation in Vermont.
1956 -- Elvis Presley made his first US TV appearance

Also born today:
1225 -- Saint Thomas Aquinas, 1833 -- Charles George 'Chinese' Gordon, 1841 -- Henry Morton Stanley, 1864 -- Charles W. Nash, 1873 -- Colette, 1887 -- Arthur Rubinstein, 1936 -- Alan Alda, 1968 -- Sarah McLachlan, 1977 -- Joey Fatone, 1980 -- Nick Carter and 1981 -- Elijah Wood.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday, January 29th is the 29th day of the year. There are 335 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Xopher, ac7k, Kangablue, geo1, frenchstylefurniture, JoeEdwards, RichardWB, Matt Damon, sam29smith, Quasar.007, poetzel, BryanClapper, Joseph DiFrancesco, SB, Samantha M., Ismcrazy, lukemallory and McKennaGebhard.*_

1845 -- "The Raven" is published in the New York Evening Mirror, the first publication with the name of the author, Edgar Allan Poe
1861 -- Kansas is admitted as the 34th U.S. state.
1886 -- Karl Benz patents the first successful gasoline-driven automobile.








1936 -- The first inductees into the Baseball Hall of Fame are announced.
1963 -- The first inductees into the Pro Football Hall of Fame are announced.

1737 -- Thomas Paine, 1754 -- Moses Cleaveland, 1843 -- William McKinley, 1860 -- Anton Chekhov, 1880 -- W. C. Fields, 1901 -- Allen B. DuMont, 1913 -- Victor Mature, 1918 -- John Forsythe, 1923 -- Paddy Chayefsky, 1939 -- Germaine Greer, 1940 -- Katharine Ross, 1945 -- Tom Selleck, 1950 -- Ann Jillian, 1954 -- Oprah Winfrey, 1975 -- Sara Gilbert.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday January 30 is the 30th day of the year. There are 335 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Kate, Carol Hanrahan, teeljay, BoomerSoonerOKU, Zyniker, BarbaraSilkstone, Michelle Poirier, rose stribling, Jim Olenbush, woodNUFC, Hedy, Scott Simon, Lori P, Jane Austen, Peter Baker, Jane Bown, WrongTale, Jeff Dunas, rosaqueen30, Colette Duke, brianspringer13, simonjones, AtelierEdge, mossfoot and PeteTarsi.*_

On this day:
1661 -- Oliver Cromwell, Lord Protector of the Commonwealth of England is ritually executed two years after his death, on the anniversary of the execution of the monarch he himself deposed.
1703 -- The Forty-seven Ronin, under the command of Ōishi Kuranosuke, avenge the death of their master.








1862 -- The first American ironclad warship, the USS Monitor is launched.








1933 -- Adolf Hitler is sworn in as Chancellor of Germany.
1948 -- Indian pacifist and leader Mohandas Karamchand Gandhi known for his non-violent freedom struggle is assassinated by Pandit Nathuram Godse, a Hindu extremist.
1969 -- The Beatles' last public performance, on the roof of Apple Records in London. The impromptu concert is broken up by the police.

Also born today:
1882 -- Franklin D. Roosevelt, 1912 -- Barbara W. Tuchman, 1922 -- Dick Martin, 1930 -- Gene Hackman, 1933 -- Louis Rukeyser, 1937 -- Vanessa Redgrave, 1937 -- Boris Spassky, 1941 -- Dick Cheney, 1951 -- Phil Collins and 1974 -- Christian Bale.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday January 31 is the 31st day of the year. There are 334 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Meriflower, janiceclemente, DDEAN, val10, Daniel Pyle, kendrick980, antmays35, alxbrown22, Ian Weaver, benthomas70, HAParker321, dinsights, RobertJCrane, James Lauren, annierachelcole, Ronnizoom and pamispublished.*_

On this day:
1865 -- The United States Congress passes the Thirteenth Amendment to the Constitution of the United States, abolishing slavery, submitting it to the states for ratification.
1876 -- The United States orders all Native Americans to move into reservations.
1929 -- The Soviet Union exiles Leon Trotsky.
1930 -- 3M begins marketing Scotch Tape.








1945 -- US Army private Eddie Slovik is executed for desertion, the first such execution of an American soldier since the Civil War.
1950 -- President Harry S. Truman announces a program to develop the hydrogen bomb.
1958 -- James Van Allen discovers the Van Allen radiation belt.
1971 -- Apollo program: Apollo 14 -- Astronauts Alan Shepard, Stuart Roosa, and Edgar Mitchell, aboard a Saturn V, lift off for a mission to the Fra Mauro Highlands on the Moon.

Also born today:
1797 -- Franz Schubert, 1872 -- Zane Grey, 1892 -- Eddie Cantor, 1902 -- Tallulah Bankhead, 1905 -- John O'Hara, 1914 -- Jersey Joe Walcott, 1915 -- Garry Moore, 1919 -- Jackie Robinson, 1920 -- Stewart Udall, 1921 -- Carol Channing, 1921 -- Mario Lanza, 1923 -- Norman Mailer, 1925 -- Benjamin Hooks, 1929 -- Jean Simmons, 1931 -- Ernie Banks, 1937 -- Suzanne Pleshette, 1944 -- Connie Booth, 1947 -- Nolan Ryan, 1970 -- Minnie Driver and 1981 -- Justin Timberlake.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday February 1 is the 32nd day of the year. There are 333 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to :
_*lostknitter, ginyj78, derek2751, david2751, Timferras, karenhole194, silme20, fanny10, bella10, alice00, hannahdel73, annie01, emmett990, magix0201, vank04, Baliosjsn, temper_mill, volcom123466, funface13, jap_pett, amandaspring, juliuscesar34, osniel128, inmylife99, catherine03, Jimmy1975, jessicamorse, mayu12, willylim66, liyamay19, arthurbishop12, I Like That Book, NadiaMcFarland, eeNoo6ieph, Sakura Reyna, LadyHawk, tru_blu32, SaraBurr, EmilyDent, D.A. Miller and kindle4lynn.*_

On this day:
1709 -- Alexander Selkirk is rescued after being shipwrecked on a desert island, inspiring the book Robinson Crusoe by Daniel Defoe.
1790 -- In New York City, the Supreme Court of the United States convenes for the first time.
1893 -- Thomas A. Edison finishes construction of the first motion picture studio, the Black Maria in West Orange, New Jersey.








1942 -- Voice of America, the official external radio and television service of the United States federal government, begins broadcasting with programs aimed at areas controlled by the Axis powers.
2003 -- Space Shuttle Columbia disintegrates during reentry into the Earth's atmosphere, killing all seven astronauts aboard.

Also born today:
1859 -- Victor Herbert, 1894 -- John Ford, 1901 -- Clark Gable, 1928 -- Stuart Whitman, 1931 -- Boris Yeltsin, 1937 -- Don Everly, 1937 -- Garrett Morris, 1938 -- Sherman Hemsley, 1947 -- Jessica Savitch, 1968 -- Lisa Marie Presley, 1971 -- Michael C. Hall and 1986 -- Lauren Conrad.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday February 2 is the 33rd day of the year. There are 332 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_lokkent, winge981, DelusionsVision, joshuakong, Kerk8899, mistyclements9, janebrown71, adriandipalma, tammielongh, gladyswenz, marciapicu, romeomax11, taylor7mcdaniels, fitnessofwealth, donnahicks152, lauriestpd87, barbarahuffman0, lorettfulghgt, jacquelynHG, jeanaromig45, brucecarr78, jessikablom53, priscillapenrod06, laurelbigler58, hopvokcut, break-up-review25, alliecoldwell41, Conaxsat, AAvillar, sheribillie66, cochran59, airsoftsniper, monicawine22, katherynsmoot23, kathiewilham, eavenmary09, robertaburn, delbertnewman6, certifiedpharmacytechnici, travis77anthony, robertdanford86, caldwelljames37, edingtonwilliam, shawnjenkinsma, mitchter314, kirkpatrickma4, imaginelearning2, sharlow22, lauramarks66, rachellecook13, allendiet, ylwisdom02, Ernest, Number123, larryokaut, adamsmath, callingcard48, fiannekaith, joshuajarry, Schwann, jackzymzyk, vpshost, AmyJoe, catherin00, ilink900, Phillipepper, carlynkin, emmanuel2roth, AmberGram, ShirleyAllen, marniekind, mcalbrdrd, shammak, fundspartnership, Dyna5kelvain, myangwang, bobbysm81, andreasfleg1, marielkind, KerynGreen, anthony1, mikelbond24, nelanscotch, Felinekind, jonas10, bethsharks2390, downloadYouporn, ptlewis78, Abigail uy, Thea06, woodenblinds, Elena Smith, jamalmalik, Zabrina, jessicat222, debowhite, nencyberon, grill23, markspencer, shellybaron, reaismukta, balakmike, terrence555, operamini, jenvector, marieposa, Hall, MartinaIgnatius, jolie1980, shanmash, loui12, martynasroka22, Burgoyne, mikelclark, Joinleman, dianefans, williamhenrysmith, mikelbevan, kamaljackson, jaymsean, lopit12, Abidhasan, ashley039, PalmBeach Realties, Eileen09, Abrielle103, Norma Jones, johnwatson1, jamshill, Michelle28J, jervss10, winnifredlswanigan, MarvinJ., FionnaLaa, SheerCail, banparak, kristiedelburt, nethnmclsmills, ronnijkhall, jorawoy, webhosting3240, jasojkshortk, martinluther, bradlekfitts, georgejohnzdsak, michaelguzmqu, drmarekph, charldsmurrah, joeffenlim12, Jayh25, brenthockenx, williaperryds, HEatErs15, leoroblkjsda, jasonhokjsdal, gerardaortsdak, jamesrossdlkk, marylaurfd, cheriebeazq, jameswhat, kathyevanquz, kamalbano, robertwilliams, patrickbrossdai, garynuiton, robernoratl, martinnathia, cheryls02, banparkzoru, WineStorage, grahamnathia, smile04, shaounantit, alex3p3pra, ilSchoOl12, IrvineDentistry, daniel999, adam3yy5jr, Earc55brien, Kellybrad02, richgil15, onlinebackgammon, KIsankoik3khH, dOtC03, kungMAo3kahk1, LINA10, uhoo0Eepukie2, jona09, eiWai9noo, esmeralda20101, Christopher10, ilSchoOl21, saeShaivoo7ai, lloiswmmcqueen, rosekenryan18, ohB2OonieS, mikejackson990, Gei8lathsdf, anthony36, DustinHoffman10, jken18, ikkaku88, Angeldine86, eZo0epohGh0, caguaio, cartazmaxie, gilang2765, ibnu2876, cozywriter, mingyuehermes, GeoJono, mshaw, charlotteunsworth, Indrikus and VMJaskiernia._

On this day:
1848 -- Mexican-American War: The Treaty of Guadalupe Hidalgo is signed.
1887 -- In Punxsutawney, Pennsylvania the first Groundhog Day is observed.








1913 -- Grand Central Terminal is opened in New York City.
1922 -- Ulysses by James Joyce is published.
1935 -- Leonarde Keeler tests the first polygraph machine.

Also born today:
1650 -- Nell Gwynne, 1861 -- Solomon R. Guggenheim, 1882 -- James Joyce, 1895 -- George Halas, 1897 -- Howard Johnson, 1901 -- Jascha Heifetz, 1905 -- Ayn Rand, 1927 -- Stan Getz, 1932 -- Arthur Lyman, 1937 -- Tom Smothers, 1947 -- Farrah Fawcett, 1954 -- Christie Brinkley, 1963 -- Eva Cassidy and 1977 -- Shakira.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday February 3 is the 34th day of the year. There are 331 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Bithday to :
_*Newbie Girl, dsalerni, josephtiman, marina1, alice stribling, MelizaCropper, adamscott6933, danilogarcia2787, danikins12, dadamson45, abisha2003, adamgomez1234, UrezzaAurie, JoshLudeker, tbors23, WilsonChad, kedem45, clear089, markramos1234, Val, rey90, m4p5, jeff90, soy90, jasmanzack, smartguy, halldavid4770, MichaelMcClung, Samantha Hunter, indm90m, Mickey Bee, Daezarkian, aplogansr, jsreilly, Mcoorlim, bigcase02, AHeath578, vgilbert, David Clarkson, Michael McClung and cmichaellorion.*_

On this day:
1377 -- More than 2,000 people of the Italian city of Cesena are slaughtered by Papal Troops 
1783 -- Spain recognizes United States independence.
1870 -- The Fifteenth Amendment to the United States Constitution is ratified, guaranteeing voting rights to citizens regardless of race.
1913 -- The Sixteenth Amendment to the United States Constitution is ratified, authorizing the Federal government to impose and collect an income tax.
1947 - The record-low temperature for continental North America was recorded in Snag, Yukon, Canada: −63 °C (−81 °F). 
1959 -- A plane crash near Clear Lake, Iowa kills Buddy Holly, Ritchie Valens, The Big Bopper, and pilot Roger Peterson in an incident that becomes known as The Day the Music Died.
1984 -- Space Shuttle program: STS-41-B is launched using Space Shuttle Challenger.









Also born today:
1809 -- Felix Mendelssohn, 1811 -- Horace Greeley, 1874 -- Gertrude Stein, 1894 -- Norman Rockwell, 1904 -- Pretty Boy Floyd, 1907 -- James Michener, 1918 -- Joey Bishop, 1926 -- Shelley Berman, 1933 -- Paul Sarbanes, 1940 -- Fran Tarkenton, 1943 -- Blythe Danner, 1950 -- Morgan Fairchild and 1965 -- Maura Tierney.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday February 4 is the 35th day of the year. There are 330 days remaining until the end of this year.
Special Birthday Wishes to Neo.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Erich, L Brandt, henrymason7, peter20101, gangan66, harold078, marygomez143, martinrogers09, Kody, Sheila09, lisajosephson09, ignbwell, Emma75, Rejean, BrandonJoe, Shayla Kersten, John Phelps and Diophantus.*_

On this day:
1789 -- George Washington is unanimously elected as the first President of the United States by the U.S. Electoral College.
1801 -- John Marshall is sworn in as Chief Justice of the United States.
1825 -- The Ohio Legislature authorizes the construction of the Ohio and Erie Canal and the Miami and Erie Canal.








1846 -- The first Mormon pioneers make their exodus from Nauvoo, Illinois, westward towards Utah Territory.
1948 -- Ceylon (later renamed Sri Lanka) becomes independent within the British Commonwealth.
1969 -- Yasser Arafat takes over as chairman of the Palestine Liberation Organization.
1974 -- The Symbionese Liberation Army kidnaps Patty Hearst in Berkeley, California.
2004 -- Facebook, a mainstream online social network is founded by Mark Zuckerberg.

Also born today:
1746 -- Tadeusz Kościuszko, 1902 -- Charles Lindbergh, 1913 -- Rosa Parks, 1918 -- Ida Lupino, 1921 -- Betty Friedan, 1947 -- Dan Quayle, 1948 -- Alice Cooper, 1959 -- Lawrence Taylor, 1962 -- Clint Black and 1973 -- Oscar de la Hoya.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday February 5 is the 36th day of the year. There are 329 days remaining until the end of this year.

Special birthday wishes to Steph H.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Steph H, Gary Edward, turboman, jerry3nunez, amiblackwelder, amrcavinsure, asar21, massimo, Parley35, johnervin11, RyenMckinley, Stanley09, sonnenkoenig, boyonly, HndyMan, Steve Bloom, cheery182, pennyauctions4cheap, [email protected], Aidan2012, jomel27, Azchen, alexwiller147, wraylewis, Terri and Andi, ensisk, randydyess, ranjitmore and YodaRead.*_

On this day:
62 -- Earthquake in Pompeii, Italy.








1778 -- South Carolina becomes the second state to ratify the Articles of Confederation.
1900 -- The United States and the United Kingdom sign a treaty for the Panama Canal.
1919 -- Charlie Chaplin, Mary Pickford, Douglas Fairbanks, and D.W. Griffith launch United Artists.
1958 -- A hydrogen bomb known as the Tybee Bomb is lost by the US Air Force off the coast of Savannah, Georgia, never to be recovered.

Also born today:
1837 -- Dwight L. Moody, 1848 -- Belle Starr, 1878 -- Andre Citroën, 1900 -- Adlai Stevenson, 1906 -- John Carradine, 1919 -- Red Buttons, 1934 -- Hank Aaron. 1942 -- Roger Staubach, 1943 -- Michael Mann, 1946 -- Charlotte Rampling, 1948 -- Barbara Hershey, 1964 -- Laura Linney, 1969 -- Bobby Brown and 1971 -- Sara Evans,


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday February 7 is the 38th day of the year. There are 327 days remaining until the end of this year.

Today would have been Dona's 73rd birthday. 
We miss you Dona. 









Special birthday wishes to Sporadic.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Elfyn, Anju No. 469, NurseLisa, sobk2, Sporadic, KLBrady, lvoynich, Steven L. Hawk, Dave Richard, Emily66, yazshi88, ferdalba, richt197, SaraDagan, HiCiccarelli, WR Vaughn, MacWillard and sdskye.*_

On this day:
1497 -- The bonfire of the vanities occurs in which supporters of Girolamo Savonarola burn thousands of objects like cosmetics, art, and books in Florence, Italy.
1795 -- The 11th Amendment to the United States Constitution is ratified.
1898 -- Emile Zola is brought to trial for libel for publishing J'Accuse.
1935 -- The classic board game Monopoly is invented.








1940 -- The second full length animated Walt Disney film, Pinocchio, premieres.
1964 -- The Beatles, rock band from Liverpool, England, first arrived in the United States.









Also born today:
1478 -- Sir Thomas More, 1804 -- John Deere, 1812 -- Charles Dickens, 1867 -- Laura Ingalls Wilder, 1885 -- Sinclair Lewis, 1908 -- Buster Crabbe, 1920 -- An Wang, 1932 -- Gay Talese, 1962 -- Garth Brooks, 1962 -- Eddie Izzard, 1965 -- Chris Rock and 1978 -- Ashton Kutcher.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday February 8 is the 39th day of the year. There are 326 days remaining until the end of this year. 

Happy Birthday to:
_*ta2lady, bonnieg154, jadeAlex13, monicaleonelle, linjulia789, ignavery, Stuart Land, RCombes, E.M. Leya, Bertagnole, cpao2010, LdyLarke and Julie Wetzel.*_

On this day:
1587 -- Mary, Queen of Scots, is executed on suspicion of having been involved in the Babington Plot to murder her cousin, Queen Elizabeth I.
1693 -- The College of William and Mary in Williamsburg, Virginia is granted a charter by King William III and Queen Mary II.
1910 -- The Boy Scouts of America is incorporated by William D. Boyce.








1946 -- The first portion of the Revised Standard Version of the Bible, the first serious challenge to the popularity of the Authorized King James Version, is published.
1952 -- Elizabeth II is proclaimed Queen of the United Kingdom.
1960 -- The first eight brass star plaques are installed in the Hollywood Walk of Fame.








1971 -- The NASDAQ stock market index opens for the first time.
1974 -- After 84 days in space, the crew of Skylab 4, the last crew to visit American space station Skylab, returns to Earth.









Also born today:
1612 -- Samuel Butler, 1700 -- Daniel Bernoulli, 1819 -- John Ruskin, 1820 -- William Tecumseh Sherman, 1828 -- Jules Verne, 1886 -- Charles Ruggles, 1921 -- Lana Turner, 1922 -- Audrey Meadows, 1925 -- Jack Lemmon, 1930 -- Alejandro Rey, 1931 -- James Dean, 1940 -- Ted Koppel, 1941 -- Nick Nolte, 1953 -- Mary Steenburgen, 1955 -- John Grisham, 1968 -- Gary Coleman, 1970 -- Alonzo Mourning and 1974 -- Seth Green.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday February 9 is the 40th day of the year. There are 325 days remaining until the end of this year. 

Happy Birthday to:
_*katiekat1066, Greg Staten, justind, Nutty Oddbod, kimsbroom, PhreaQ, Tahirah07, CornerStone03, huntsvilleattorney, loftinteriors06, properinvest48, PcGamingHeadset, AmericanDjDmx, JoshuaPSimon, TeresaDPatterson, christysloat, ZanderBooth, Kira Barker and Arshness.*_

On this day:
1825 -- After no presidential candidate receives a majority of electoral votes in the election of 1824, the United States House of Representatives elects John Quincy Adams President of the United States.
1870 -- President Ulysses S. Grant signs a joint resolution of Congress establishing the U.S. Weather Bureau.
1895 -- William G. Morgan creates a game called Mintonette, which soon comes to be referred to as volleyball.








1942 -- Year-round Daylight saving time is re-instated in the United States as a wartime measure to help conserve energy resources.
1964 -- The Beatles make their first appearance on The Ed Sullivan Show, performing before a "record-busting" audience of 73 million viewers.
1971 -- Satchel Paige becomes the first ***** League player to be voted into the Baseball Hall of Fame.

Also born today:
1737 -- Thomas Paine, 1773 -- William Henry Harrison, 1892 -- Peggy Wood, 1901 -- Brian Donlevy, 1909 -- Carmen Miranda, 1909 -- Dean Rusk, 1914 -- Bill Veeck, 1922 -- Kathryn Grayson, 1928 -- Frank Frazetta, 1928 -- Roger Mudd, 1942 -- Carole King, 1943 -- Joe Pesci, 1943 -- Joseph E. Stiglitz, 1945 -- Mia Farrow, 1949 -- Judith Light and 1963 -- Travis Tritt.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday February 10 is the 41st day of the year. There are 324 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*AlanBenjamin84, meyer261, Rhodahill, Yusagi, Nanahall, qirejuvenation8, michtvpro12, nand24, marcusbrewer5, parker40, cloudhosting, irentcan12, thea_Aksel, funfortoddler, wallace197, junelucs30, Brenda25, shan40, Carrie34, aarongoldfarb, rickygarcia, R.E. McDermott, kermitpatton, mcgUiresolomon, mainewell10, DerekEdgington, sandrasstories, meritaking and IsabelO.*_

On this day:
1258 -- Baghdad falls to the Mongols, and the Abbasid Caliphate is destroyed.
1840 -- Queen Victoria of the United Kingdom marries Prince Albert of Saxe-Coburg-Gotha.








1863 -- The fire extinguisher is patented.
1870 -- The YWCA is founded in New York City.
1962 -- Captured American U2 spy-plane pilot Gary Powers is exchanged for captured Soviet spy Rudolf Abel.








1967 -- The 25th Amendment to the United States Constitution is ratified.
1996 -- The IBM supercomputer Deep Blue defeats Garry Kasparov for the first time.
2009 -- The communication satellites Iridium 33 and Kosmos-2251 collide in orbit, destroying both.









Also born today:
1890 -- Boris Pasternak, 1893 -- Jimmy Durante, 1894 -- Harold Macmillan, 1897 -- Dame Judith Anderson, 1898 -- Bertolt Brecht, 1906 -- Lon Chaney Jr., 1927 -- Leontyne Price, 1930 -- Robert Wagner, 1937 -- Roberta Flack, 1950 -- Mark Spitz, 1961 -- George Stephanopoulos, 1964 -- Glenn Beck, 1967 -- Laura Dern, 1991 -- Emma Roberts,


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday February 11 is the 42nd day of the year. There are 323 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*NAmbrose, geronimo14, markoz, playfulkarenb, Robert211, RobertJones, BeccaMonster, zoko11, rainmaker1145, aiken197, jacobgray, COBW3BB, mstamp, bruce55, Zanyletters, ThreeWheels, raciepoll01, bdrobsol, rickysco83, majormcpherson, Dilipturon, rodrigowill64, ECusie, RhonnieS, Harriet Schultz, Paulhenke, ALB2012, CindyNunn11, Ilana Lehmann, Marcus Herzig and The Old Man .*_

On this day:
660 BC -- Traditional date for the foundation of Japan by Emperor Jimmu.
1531 -- Henry VIII of England is recognized as supreme head of the Church of England.
1752 -- Pennsylvania Hospital, the first hospital in the United States, is opened by Benjamin Franklin.








1916 -- Emma Goldman is arrested for lecturing on birth control.
1942 -- The first gold record is presented to Glenn Miller for "Chattanooga Choo Choo".
1990 -- Nelson Mandela is released from Victor Verster Prison outside Cape Town, South Africa after 27 years as a political prisoner.

Also born today:
1847 -- Thomas Alva Edison, 1909 -- Max Baer, 1909 -- Joseph L. Mankiewicz, 1917 -- Sidney Sheldon, 1919 -- Eva Gabor, 1926 -- Leslie Nielsen, 1934 -- Tina Louise, 1934 -- Manuel Noriega, 1934 -- Mary Quant, 1936 -- Burt Reynolds, 1941 -- Sergio Mendes, 1953 -- Jeb Bush, 1962 -- Sheryl Crow, 1964 -- Sarah Palin, 1969 -- Jennifer Aniston and 1979 -- Brandy.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday February 12 is the 43rd day of the year. There are 322 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*char0917, john20nov, wendysanchis, seafoam, mrkalel, FindaTutor, adorbg, mackstive, jebsenm, finch22, jordan24, hundred12, edkirkland, BuddyGott, lovely143, larah26, martin28, wildfaust12, Neilbrow, Ken Wilhoite, mdsungate, Deepak Jeswal and Tom Skerlets.*_

On this day:
1502 -- Vasco da Gama sets sail from Lisbon, Portugal, on his second voyage to India.
1554 -- A year after claiming the throne of England for nine days, Lady Jane Grey is beheaded for treason.
1733 -- Englishman James Oglethorpe founds Georgia, the 13th colony of the Thirteen Colonies, and its first city at Savannah (known as Georgia Day).
1825 -- The Creek cede the last of their lands in Georgia to the United States government by the Treaty of Indian Springs, and migrate west.
1909 -- The National Association for the Advancement of Colored People (NAACP) is founded.
1914 -- In Washington, D.C., the first stone of the Lincoln Memorial is put into place.








1947 -- A meteor creates an impact crater in Sikhote-Alin, in the Soviet Union.
1974 -- Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn, winner of the Nobel Prize in literature in 1970, is exiled from the Soviet Union.
1999 -- President Bill Clinton is acquitted by the United States Senate in his impeachment trial.

Also born today:
1663 -- Cotton Mather, 1809 -- Charles Darwin, 1809 -- Abraham Lincoln, 1877 -- Louis Renault, 1880 -- John L. Lewis, 1881 -- Anna Pavlova, 1884 -- Alice Roosevelt Longworth, 1893 -- Omar Bradley, 1904 -- Ted Mack, 1915 -- Lorne Greene, 1916 -- Joseph Alioto, 1919 -- Forrest Tucker, 1926 -- Joe Garagiola, 1926 -- Charles Van Doren, 1934 -- Bill Russell, 1956 -- Arsenio Hall, 1968 -- Josh Brolin, 1968 -- Chynna Phillips and 1980 -- Christina Ricci.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday February 13 is the 44th day of the year. There are 321 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*glassfctr, jenshae, sara05, teswgger, meloyelo, georgeboomer, sophiavanburen, finch143, deserie20, cariouweneel, JerriLincoln, LauraK, fionashin, Clarketacular and asilomik.*_

On this day:
1542 -- Catherine Howard, the fifth wife of Henry VIII of England, is executed for adultery.
1633 -- Galileo Galilei arrives in Rome for his trial before the Inquisition.
1880 -- Thomas Edison observes the Edison effect.








1931 -- New Delhi becomes the capital of India.
1955 -- Israel obtains 4 of the 7 Dead Sea scrolls.








2000 -- The last original "Peanuts" comic strip appears in newspapers one day after Charles M. Schulz dies.









Also born today:
1885 -- Bess Truman, 1919 -- Tennessee Ernie Ford, 1923 -- Chuck Yeager, 1933 -- Kim Novak, 1942 -- Carol Lynley, 1942 -- Peter Tork, 1944 -- Stockard Channing, 1944 -- Jerry Springer, 1950 -- Peter Gabriel and 1968 -- Kelly Hu.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday February 14 is the 45th day of the year. There are 320 days remaining until the end of this year.

Special Birthday Wishes to BTackitt.

Happy Birthday to:
_*BTackitt, AlwaysKyoot, Sendie, pinky, mikajohn11, ralphmills098, splash883, terryr, Molls, sblair118, bleach24, qwertzs63, Jaberwocky, Mallorca, hnthayer04, mrcsst12, darwin24, physexy, hcgdefinitions, hligngo, cassandra6803, miahl80, Meehai14, Lailee23, Marcin Wrona, farah0101, meysa2210, dunc5, lfrankturovich, JustinDennis, pkbrent, revroger, suzannestruthers, Richard Stephens, jonmcdonald and Andy Jennsen.*_

On this day:
1778 -- The United States Flag is formally recognized by a foreign naval vessel for the first time, when French Admiral Toussaint-Guillaume Picquet de la Motte rendered a nine gun salute to USS Ranger, commanded by John Paul Jones.
1843 -- The event that inspired the Beatles song Being for the Benefit of Mr. Kite! is held in England.








1859 -- Oregon is admitted as the 33rd U.S. state.
1876 -- Alexander Graham Bell applies for a patent for the telephone, as does Elisha Gray.
1912 -- Arizona is admitted as the 48th U.S. state.
1924 -- The Computing-Tabulating-Recording Company changes its name to International Business Machines Corporation (IBM).
1929 -- Saint Valentine's Day massacre: Seven people, six of them gangster rivals of Al Capone's gang, are murdered in Chicago, Illinois.
1962 -- First Lady Jacqueline Kennedy takes television viewers on a tour of the White House.

Also born today:
1766 -- Thomas Robert Malthus, 1818 -- Frederick Douglass, 1894 -- Jack Benny, 1905 -- Thelma Ritter, 1913 -- Woody Hayes, 1913 -- Jimmy Hoffa, 1921 -- Hugh Downs, 1922 -- Murray the K, 1931 -- Phyllis McGuire, 1934 -- Florence Henderson, 1942 -- Michael Bloomberg, 1944 -- Carl Bernstein, 1946 -- Gregory Hines, 1948 -- Teller, 1951 -- JoJo Starbuck and 1960 -- Meg Tilly.


----------



## BTackitt

Happy Birthday to my co-Valentine/Birthday People. Hope it's a great one for you all!


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday February 15 is the 46th day of the year. There are 319 days remaining until the end of this year. 

Happy Birthday to:
_*jpmorgan49, Jason in OH, rdx2, glenna29, santotanan, womensactivewear, Incway10, pankos1, mitu8896, mels921, marchon12, shaynethy, adelgabot, brinacourtney, CrystalCierlak, Vesela, NicoleAGramlich and Joe Trent.*_

On this day:
1764 -- The city of St. Louis, Missouri is established.
1898 -- The USS Maine explodes and sinks in Havana harbor in Cuba, killing more than 260. This event leads the United States to declare war on Spain.








1906 -- The British Labour Party is organised.
1933 -- In Miami, Florida, Giuseppe Zangara attempts to assassinate President-elect Franklin D. Roosevelt, but instead shoots Chicago mayor Anton J. Cermak, who dies of his wounds on March 6, 1933.
1946 -- ENIAC, the first electronic general-purpose computer, is formally dedicated at the University of Pennsylvania in Philadelphia.








1971 -- The decimalisation of British coinage is completed on Decimal Day.
1972 -- Sound recordings are granted U.S. federal copyright protection for the first time.
2001 -- First draft of the complete human genome is published in Nature.

Also born today:
1471 -- Piero di Lorenzo de' Medici, 1564 -- Galileo Galilei, 1797 -- Henry E. Steinway, 1809 -- Cyrus McCormick, 1812 -- Charles Lewis Tiffany, 1820 -- Susan B. Anthony, 1845 -- Elihu Root, 1877 -- Louis Renault, 1882 -- John Barrymore, 1892 -- James Forrestal, 1907 -- Cesar Romero, 1927 -- Harvey Korman, 1931 -- Claire Bloom, 1934 -- Niklaus Wirth, 1951 -- Melissa Manchester, 1951 -- Jane Seymour and 1964 -- Chris Farley.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday February 16 is the 47th day of the year. There are 318 days remaining until the end of this year. 

Happy Birthday to:
_*soapy70, jeffcrimmel, tedboone, Strapped-4-Cache, ashley317, Teinouji, Hubert George, Josh St. John, PixelGumshoe, Taft Sinjin, mattcole, shellilea, robwhite247, JKenney, shaktikat, Jennifer Kohout, gswright, GalenScarlet and Dan Wood.*_

On this day:
1852 -- Studebaker Brothers wagon company, precursor of the automobile manufacturer, is established.








1923 -- Howard Carter unseals the burial chamber of Pharaoh Tutankhamun.








1937 -- Wallace H. Carothers receives a United States patent for nylon.
1959 -- Fidel Castro becomes Premier of Cuba after dictator Fulgencio Batista was overthrown on January 1.
1978 -- The first computer bulletin board system is created (CBBS in Chicago, Illinois).

Also born today:
1838 -- Henry Adams, 1903 -- Edgar Bergen, 1909 -- Richard McDonald, 1935 -- Sonny Bono, 1951 -- William Katt, 1954 -- Margaux Hemingway, 1957 -- LeVar Burton and 1959 -- John McEnroe.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday February 17 is the 48th day of the year. There are 317 days remaining until the end of this year. 

Happy Birthday to:
_*nickih75, ValeriGail, john1221, AlexNice, Arr862, chelsea346, JoeL, lovemykindle85, SheriLeigh, JMCornwell, EizyHarrison07, riska0102, Adele Cosgrove-Bray, maggy77, jeff3po, SR Roddy, nros310 and a_boo.*_

On this day:
1600 -- The philosopher Giordano Bruno is burned alive, for heresy, at Campo de' Fiori in Rome.
1621 -- Myles Standish is appointed as first commander of Plymouth colony.
1801 -- An electoral tie between Thomas Jefferson and Aaron Burr is resolved when Jefferson is elected President of the United States and Burr Vice President by the United States House of Representatives.
1904 -- Madama Butterfly receives its premiere at La Scala in Milan.








1933 -- Newsweek magazine is published for the first time.
1972 -- Sales of the Volkswagen Beetle exceed those of the Ford Model-T.

Also born today:
1844 -- Aaron Montgomery Ward, 1874 -- Thomas J. Watson, 1877 -- Andre Maginot, 1908 -- Red Barber, 1910 -- Arthur Hunnicutt, 1912 -- Andre Norton, 1924 -- Margaret Truman, 1925 -- Hal Holbrook, 1934 -- Alan Bates, 1936 -- Jim Brown, 1939 -- Mary Ann Mobley, 1941 -- Gene Pitney, 1942 -- Huey P. Newton, 1954 -- Rene Russo, 1962 -- Lou Diamond Phillips, 1963 -- Michael Jordan, 1971 -- Denise Richards, 1980 -- Jason Ritter, 1981 -- Paris Hilton and 1991 -- Bonnie Wright.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday February 18 is the 49th day of the year. There are 316 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*slowkindle, xialove18, ereaderbackgrounds, DragoCG, Donko, Chaffee, Bratlle, mikesmith1949, BrianJJarrett, DanHKind, Quiss, Kristine Nicole, JadeLogan and TerryTowers.*_

On this day:
1878 -- John Tunstall is murdered by outlaw Jesse Evans, sparking the Lincoln County War in Lincoln County, New Mexico.
1930 -- While studying photographs taken in January, Clyde Tombaugh discovers Pluto.








1954 -- The first Church of Scientology is established in Los Angeles, California.
1978 -- The first Ironman Triathlon competition takes place on the island of Oahu, won by Gordon Haller.
1991 -- The IRA explodes bombs in the early morning at Paddington station and Victoria station in London.

Also born today:
1516 -- Queen Mary I of England, 1848 -- Louis Comfort Tiffany, 1890 -- Edward Arnold, 1890 -- Adolphe Menjou, 1892 -- Wendell Willkie, 1898 -- Enzo Ferrari, 1914 -- Pee Wee King, 1919 -- Jack Palance, 1922 -- Helen Gurley Brown, 1925 -- George Kennedy, 1930 -- Gahan Wilson, 1931 -- Johnny Hart, 1933 -- Yoko Ono, 1950 -- Cybill Shepherd, 1952 -- Juice Newton, 1954 -- John Travolta, 1957 -- Vanna White, 1964 -- Matt Dillon, 1968 -- Molly Ringwald and 1974 -- Jillian Michaels.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday February 19 is the 50th day of the year. There are 315 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Ripley, NessaBug, davidmorgan7917, Chumnutzly, mrkhill80, SChamblee, Casey Calouette, seanorford, Missy Martine, autotransport, ashleygirardi, fyan2432, Irisdeorre, dmetzcher, JohnReeve, twilcox, BenEBrewer, pesibley and DavidNyx.*_

On this day:
1807 -- In Alabama, former Vice President of the United States Aaron Burr is arrested for treason and confined to Fort Stoddert.
1847 -- The first group of rescuers reaches the Donner Party.
1861 -- Serfdom is abolished in Russia.
1878 -- Thomas Edison patents the phonograph.








1921 -- Rezā Shāh takes control of Tehran during a successful coup
1949 -- Ezra Pound is awarded the first Bollingen Prize in poetry by the Bollingen Foundation and Yale University.

Also born today:
1473 -- Nicolaus Copernicus, 1893 -- Sir Cedric Hardwicke, 1911 -- Merle Oberon, 1924 -- Lee Marvin, 1940 -- Smokey Robinson, 1946 -- Karen Silkwood, 1952 -- Amy Tan, 1955 -- Jeff Daniels, 1963 -- Seal, 1966 -- Justine Bateman and 1967 -- Benicio del Toro.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday February 20 is the 51st day of the year. There are 315 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*firedog, Britt, LCEvans, newborn, larrylevy816, WilliW00K9_21, KhayamNazeer, JDLinn, Tonyt, vensjoh65, Gordopolis, Danielle Kazemi, SebastianDark, benitobond, BrionHumphrey, Vlloyd, Andrea Harding and Joseph John.*_

On this day:
1472 -- Orkney and Shetland are pawned by Norway to Scotland in lieu of a dowry for Margaret of Denmark.
1792 -- The Postal Service Act, establishing the United States Post Office Department, is signed by President George Washington.
1816 -- Rossini's opera The Barber of Seville premieres at the Teatro Argentina in Rome.
1877 -- Tchaikovsky's ballet Swan Lake receives its premiere performance at the Bolshoi Theatre in Moscow.
1962 -- Mercury program: While aboard Friendship 7, John Glenn becomes the first American to orbit the earth, making three orbits in 4 hours, 55 minutes.








1998 -- American figure skater Tara Lipinski becomes the youngest gold-medalist at the Winter Olympics in Nagano, Japan.

Also born today:
1902 -- Ansel Adams, 1904 -- Alexei Kosygin, 1906 -- Gale Gordon, 1924 -- Gloria Vanderbilt, 1925 -- Robert Altman, 1927 -- Sidney Poitier, 1934 -- Bobby Unser, 1937 -- Roger Penske, 1938 -- Richard Beymer, 1942 -- Phil Esposito, 1942 -- Mitch McConnell, 1946 -- Sandy Duncan, 1947 -- Peter Strauss, 1948 -- Jennifer O'Neill, 1949 -- Ivana Trump, 1951 -- Edward Albert, 1951 -- Gordon Brown, 1951 -- Randy California, 1954 -- Anthony Head, 1954 -- Patty Hearst, 1963 -- Charles Barkley, 1966 -- Cindy Crawford and 1967 -- Kurt Cobain.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday February 21 is the 52nd day of the year. There are 313 days remaining until the end of this year. 

Happy Birthday to:
_*chynared21, ChampAmp, RJC5XTC, CeliaHayes, Learnmegood, potterdiane58, Kolinat, rockermtz, kellymrgan, justinewooper, p161i8iq, KD Sarge, Bubbleq, Kai Meka and Acceber.*_

On this day:
1804 -- Built by Cornish inventor Richard Trevithick, the first self-propelled steam locomotive made at the Pen-y-Darren Ironworks first ran in Wales.








1842 -- John Greenough is granted the first U.S. patent for the sewing machine.
1848 -- Karl Marx and Friedrich Engels publish The Communist Manifesto.
1878 -- The first telephone book is issued in New Haven, Connecticut.
1885 -- The newly completed Washington Monument is dedicated.








1925 -- The New Yorker publishes its first issue.
1947 -- In New York City, Edwin Land demonstrates the first "instant camera", the Polaroid Land Camera, to a meeting of the Optical Society of America.
1948 -- NASCAR is incorporated.
1965 -- Malcolm X is assassinated at the Audubon Ballroom in New York City by members of the Nation of Islam.

Also born today:
1728 -- Tsar Peter III of Russia, 1794 -- Antonio Lopez de Santa Anna, 1821 -- Charles Scribner I, 1893 -- Andres Segovia, 1915 -- Ann Sheridan, 1924 -- Robert Mugabe, 1925 -- Sam Peckinpah, 1927 -- Erma Bombeck, 1927 -- Hubert de Givenchy, 1933 -- Nina Simone, 1934 -- Rue McClanahan, 1946 -- Tyne Daly, 1946 -- Alan Rickman, 1955 -- Kelsey Grammer, 1958 -- Mary Chapin Carpenter, 1979 -- Jennifer Love Hewitt, 1986 -- Charlotte Church and 1987 -- Ellen Page.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday February 22 is the 53rd day of the year. There are 312 days remaining until the end of this year. 

Happy Birthday to:
_*AmyLR, julietw, Abby, ledgewood, Kait Nolan, Author, Aprille, meromana, caloym1, rodolf22, isaackline28, geishanriks, Donna Karan, Judy D., Katelynne, evergreen, SashaSavage, bsmithsoc01, Sheila_Guthrie, LisaP, Mahree Moyle, Alinka Rutkowska and travelinged.*_

On this day:
1632 -- Galileo's Dialogue Concerning the Two Chief World Systems is published.
1819 -- By the Adams-Onis Treaty, Spain sells Florida to the United States for five million U.S. dollars.
1855 -- The Pennsylvania State University is founded in State College, Pennsylvania.








1876 -- The Johns Hopkins University in Baltimore, Maryland named after philanthropist Johns Hopkins, opened.








1879 -- In Utica, New York, Frank Woolworth opens the first of many of 5 and dime Woolworth stores.








1889 -- President Grover Cleveland signs a bill admitting North Dakota, South Dakota, Montana and Washington as U.S. states.
1958 -- Egypt and Syria join to form the United Arab Republic.
1959 -- Lee Petty wins the first Daytona 500.
1974 -- The Organisation of the Islamic Conference summit begins in Lahore, Pakistan. 
1980 -- Miracle on Ice: In Lake Placid, New York, the United States hockey team defeats the Soviet Union hockey team 4-3.
1994 -- Aldrich Ames and his wife are charged by the United States Department of Justice with spying for the Soviet Union.

Also born today:
1732 -- George Washington, 1788 -- Arthur Schopenhauer, 1857 -- Robert Baden-Powell, 1892 -- Edna St. Vincent Millay, 1907 -- Sheldon Leonard, 1907 -- Robert Young, 1908 -- Sir John Mills, 1928 -- Bruce Forsyth, 1932 -- Edward M. "Ted" Kennedy, 1934 -- Sparky Anderson, 1944 -- Robert Kardashian, 1950 -- Julius Erving, 1959 -- Kyle MacLachlan, 1963 -- Vijay Singh, 1969 -- Clinton Kelly and 1975 -- Drew Barrymore.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday February 23 is the 54th day of the year. There are 311 days remaining until the end of this year. 

Happy Birthday to:
_*Celeste, Cindy902, purdueav8r, FSkornia, Tip10, colmil25, joymartn, Renjunair, jahnzz123, container, chloe16, monkeyluis, brenda26, henryrbrt78, deneenkleck, josefeilopt, delilah1, luisgomez23n, henryrobrt78, igncgood, luisgomez27n, aleafalls, khughes, belle malory, jenjiyana42, jeremy young, supernatural80 and DjH.*_

On this day:
1739 -- Richard Palmer is identified at York Castle, by his former schoolteacher, as the outlaw Dick Turpin.
1836 -- The Battle of the Alamo begins in San Antonio, Texas.








1886 -- Charles Martin Hall produced the first samples of man-made aluminum.
1896 -- The Tootsie Roll is invented.








1898 -- Emile Zola is imprisoned in France after writing "J'accuse", a letter accusing the French government of anti-Semitism and wrongfully imprisoning Captain Alfred Dreyfus.
1945 -- American photographer Joe Rosenthal took the Pulitzer Prize-winning photograph Raising the Flag on Iwo Jima during the Battle of Iwo Jima, an image that was later reproduced as the U.S. Marine Corps War Memorial.








1954 -- The first mass inoculation of children against polio with the Salk vaccine begins in Pittsburgh.
1987 -- Supernova 1987a is seen in the Large Magellanic Cloud.

Also born today:
1685 -- George Frideric Handel, 1744 -- Mayer Amschel Rothschild, 1868 -- W. E. B. Du Bois, 1904 -- William L. Shirer, 1940 -- Peter Fonda, 1943 -- Fred Biletnikoff, 1970 -- Niecy Nash, 1983 -- Emily Blunt and 1994 -- Dakota Fanning.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday February 24 is the 55th day of the year. There are 310 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
*tricia2475, Batgirl, river daughter, hamiltonmark3, austinforsalebyowner, John R. Corrigan, Author, russellgeorge, Pavarti, BetterStorytelling, kwmccabe, cet7, Sisko, Michael Ezaky, NefretitiM, kward, Cryptic Fawn and Chuck Habakkuk.*

On this day:
1582 -- Pope Gregory XIII announces the Gregorian calendar.
1809 -- London's Drury Lane Theatre burns to the ground, leaving owner Richard Brinsley Sheridan destitute.








1868 -- Andrew Johnson becomes the first President of the United States to be impeached by the United States House of Representatives. He is later acquitted in the Senate.
1917 -- World War I: The U.S. ambassador to the United Kingdom is given the Zimmermann Telegram, in which Germany pledges to ensure the return of New Mexico, Texas, and Arizona to Mexico if Mexico declares war on the United States.
2008 -- Fidel Castro retires as the President of Cuba after nearly fifty years.
2011 -- Final Launch of Space Shuttle Discovery (OV-103).

Also born today:
1836 -- Winslow Homer, 1874 -- Honus Wagner, 1885 -- Chester Nimitz, 1890 -- Marjorie Main, 1921 -- Abe Vigoda, 1938 -- James Farentino, 1941 -- Joanie Sommers, 1942 -- Joe Lieberman, 1945 -- Barry Bostwick, 1947 -- Edward James Olmos, 1955 -- Steve Jobs, 1956 -- Eddie Murray and 1966 -- Billy Zane.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday February 25 is the 56th day of the year. There are 310 days remaining until the end of this year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Susan Umpleby, brandon12, markel, saraaah90, princesscharlene, lorezskyline, grdmiller65, txbabyblues, Domothy, lillybyrd, reagan10, james.proffitt, TPG_RISING, raywilkins, sprtsnck, Miss de Meanour, Ven West and Ashley Hornbaker.*_

On this day:
1570 -- Pope Pius V excommunicates Queen Elizabeth I of England.
1836 -- Samuel Colt is granted a United States patent for the Colt revolver.








1951 -- The first Pan American Games are held in Buenos Aires, Argentina.

Also born today:
1873 -- Enrico Caruso, 1888 -- John Foster Dulles, 1901 -- Zeppo Marx, 1913 -- Jim Backus, 1917 -- Anthony Burgess, 1935 -- Sally Jessy Raphaël, 1938 -- Diane Baker, 1943 -- George Harrison and 1971 -- Sean Astin.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday February 26 is the 57th day of the year. There are 308 days remaining until the end of this year. 

Happy Birthday to:
_*KerryLynne, Gretchen, seffywhite, sevyanfellow, fallygotham, jcschuessler, Bratller, jamescook87, moka5672, ShowDown, elctricbookwrm, hawaiikaos, davidtillman, DavidBiddle, Cynthia Shepp and kbidd.*_

On this day:
1815 -- Napoleon Bonaparte escapes from Elba.
1919 -- President Woodrow Wilson signs an act of the U.S. Congress establishing most of the Grand Canyon as a United States National Park,








1991 -- British computer programmer Tim Berners-Lee introduced WorldWideWeb, the world's first web browser and WYSIWYG HTML editor.

Also born today:
1564 -- Christopher Marlowe, 1732 -- Francis Marion, 1802 -- Victor Hugo, 1829 -- Levi Strauss, 1846 -- William F. "Buffalo Bill" Cody, 1852 -- John Harvey Kellogg, 1866 -- Herbert Henry Dow, 1887 -- William Frawley, 1908 -- Tex Avery, 1914 -- Robert Alda, 1916 -- Jackie Gleason, 1918 -- Theodore Sturgeon, 1920 -- Tony Randall, 1928 -- Fats Domino, 1928 -- Ariel Sharon, 1932 -- Johnny Cash and 1953 -- Michael Bolton.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday February 27 is the 58th day of the year. There are 307 days remaining until the end of this year. 

Happy Birthday to:
_*Sodbuster, sarge41, DonnaFaz, BellaVista, lovingthenet, Wolfgang1, Jess265, marian27, Cinexploits, sterlingballard, julidrevezzo, coldwarunicorn, Rene Folsom, kindlematt and HorrorDUDE-666.*_

On this day:
380 -- Edict of Thessalonica: Emperor Theodosius I, with co-emperors Gratian and Valentinian II, declare their wish that all Roman citizens convert to trinitarian Christianity.
1801 -- Pursuant to the District of Columbia Organic Act of 1801, Washington, D.C. is placed under the jurisdiction of the U.S. Congress.
1812 -- Poet Lord Byron gives his first address as a member of the House of Lords, in defense of Luddite violence against Industrialism in his home county of Nottinghamshire.
1860 -- Abraham Lincoln makes a speech at Cooper Union in the city of New York that is largely responsible for his election to the Presidency.








1902 -- Second Boer War: Harry 'Breaker' Harbord Morant is executed in Pretoria.

Also born today:
1807 -- Henry Wadsworth Longfellow, 1886 -- Hugo Black, 1891 -- David Sarnoff, 1892 -- William Demarest, 1897 -- Marian Anderson, 1902 -- John Steinbeck, 1913 -- Irwin Shaw, 1917 -- John Connally, 1925 -- Samuel Dash, 1930 -- Joanne Woodward, 1932 -- Elizabeth Taylor, 1934 -- Ralph Nader, 1940 -- Howard Hesseman, 1962 -- Adam Baldwin and 1980 -- Chelsea Clinton.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday February 28 is the 59th day of the year. There are 306 days remaining until the end of this year. 

Happy Birthday to:
_*Gables Girl, CS, auntmarge, Sofie, Amethyst, Marshall, momof2, Labrynth, PV Lundqvist, gadgetgirl, Stephen Goldin, AndrewHusted, Gerardzarate, infoserv, Wanrey00, GaryMounts, fredrey00, runner4546, Steven Konkoly, nicholasmcgirr, RebeccaKnight, DelilahFawkes, MarionSipe, Volker Eisenach, JMMartin and Cookies Princess.*_

On this day:
1525 -- The Aztec king Cuauhtemoc is executed by Hernan Cortes's forces.
1784 -- John Wesley charters the Methodist Church.
1827 -- The Baltimore & Ohio Railroad is incorporated, becoming the first railroad in America offering commercial transportation of both people and freight.
1885 -- The American Telephone and Telegraph Company is incorporated in New York State as the subsidiary of American Bell Telephone. 
1935 -- DuPont scientist Wallace Carothers invents nylon.
1953 -- James D. Watson and Francis Crick announce to friends that they have determined the chemical structure of DNA.









Also born today:
1901 -- Linus Pauling, 1906 -- Bugsy Siegel, 1907 -- Milton Caniff, 1915 -- Zero Mostel, 1923 -- Charles Durning, 1928 -- Stanley Baker, 1940 -- Mario Andretti, 1945 -- Bubba Smith, 1948 -- Bernadette Peters, 1958 -- Jack Abramoff and 1961 -- Rae Dawn Chong.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday March 1 is the 60th day of the year. There are 304 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to Geoffrey.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Persephone76, Geoffrey, carebearmel, Jasmin Hill, malia3, juana1, oliviaperryslu960, lenalover1990, lee_frey, joanmeyerthesinger, seanblack30, jwasserman, Devin, fritzz10, janetjackson, metabolicdiet, dine4fun, kevin88morris, Bonnie Dee, Nibiru2012, WorldPax, salome, TessaKealey and Merlyn Sloane.*_

On this day:
752 BC -- Romulus, legendary first king of Rome, celebrates the first Roman triumph after his victory over the Caeninenses, following The Rape of the Sabine Women.
1565 -- The city of Rio de Janeiro is founded.








1692 -- Sarah Good, Sarah Osborne and Tituba are brought before local magistrates in Salem Village, Massachusetts, beginning what would become known as the Salem witch trials.
1781 -- The Continental Congress adopts the Articles of Confederation.
1790 -- The first United States census is authorized.
1803 -- Ohio is admitted as the 17th U.S. state.
1867 -- Nebraska becomes the 37th U.S. state.
1872 -- Yellowstone National Park is established as the world's first national park.








1873 -- E. Remington and Sons in Ilion, New York begins production of the first practical typewriter.








1896 -- Henri Becquerel discovers radioactivity.
1932 -- The son of Charles Lindbergh, Charles Augustus Lindbergh III, is kidnapped.
1936 -- The Hoover Dam is completed.








1946 -- The Bank of England is nationalised.
1947 -- The International Monetary Fund begins financial operations.
1961 -- President of the United States John F. Kennedy establishes the Peace Corps.

Also born today:
752 BC-- Romulus, founder of Rome, 1445 -- Sandro Botticelli, 1810 -- Frederic Chopin, 1904 -- Glenn Miller, 1910 -- David Niven, 1918 -- Roger Delgado, 1921 -- Terence Cooke, 1922 -- Yitzhak Rabin, 1926 -- Pete Rozelle, 1927 -- Harry Belafonte, 1935 -- Robert Conrad, 1944 -- Roger Daltrey, 1947 -- Alan Thicke, 1954 -- Ron Howard, 1956 -- Timothy Daly, 1969 -- Javier Bardem and 1994 -- Justin Bieber.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday March 2 is the 61st day of this year. There are 304 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*mom133d (aka Liz), Errol R. Williams, CandyTX, Dana, The Fourth Doctor, elaralove, Lanell Gaters, wbrown104, aprilamburt, mandrews04, adamsroobey, johnreymurphy, matthewjones, pinky18, joy_12, Knights230, JaredSandman, EllisonJames, marieoczs, ranger444, pauldg, poprose, Martha32, HerminScott, eganscentsy4u, urigyoung, Sara Pierce, ioj3288, Sarah Fawkes, zegarki, Chelsea Campbell, Steven J Pemberton and Simon Denman.*_

On this day:
1836 -- Declaration of independence of the Republic of Texas from Mexico.
1855 -- Alexander II becomes Tsar of Russia.
1877 -- Just two days before inauguration, the U.S. Congress declares Rutherford B. Hayes the winner of the election even though Samuel J. Tilden had won the popular vote on November 7, 1876.
1917 -- The enactment of the Jones-Shafroth Act grants Puerto Ricans United States citizenship.
1933 -- The film King Kong opens at New York's Radio City Music Hall.
1946 -- Ho Chi Minh is elected the President of North Vietnam.
1962 -- Wilt Chamberlain sets the single-game scoring record in the National Basketball Association by scoring 100 points.








1969 -- In Toulouse, France, the first test flight of the Anglo-French Concorde is conducted.
1983 -- Compact Disc players and discs are released for the first time in the United States and other markets. 
1998 -- Data sent from the Galileo spacecraft indicates that Jupiter's moon Europa has a liquid ocean under a thick crust of ice.









Also born today:
1793 -- Sam Houston, 1876 -- Pope Pius XII 1904 -- Dr. Seuss, 1917 -- Desi Arnaz, 1919 -- Jennifer Jones, 1931 -- Mikhail Gorbachev, 1931 -- Tom Wolfe, 1942 -- John Irving, 1950 -- Karen Carpenter, 1952 -- Laraine Newman, 1953 -- Russ Feingold, 1962 -- Jon Bon Jovi, 1968 -- Daniel Craig, 1981 -- Bryce Dallas Howard and 1982 -- Ben Roethlisberger.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday March 3 is the 62nd day of this year. There are 303 days remaining until the end of the year.

Jeff Hepple would be 73 today - we miss you, my friend.

Happy Birthday to:
Jeff, Cindergayle, traciharmon3, rosetodd24, rosetodd33, lorenbartlett16, jennifferhoskin08, kristofferrichards, kouahmad286, kouahmad289, green297, paydayloans, Benton100, SheilaRiddle, erica0o0, drycleaning, JacobHill, jenny0386, Parttime228897, SlutsCurrent, stevlissner437, robberts, beanbagdesigner, annmurdock840, J.R. Lavmljl, cuongtery87, teddybears, newtonp22, redcarpetfdan, DudePie, satellitekt, phlipcollbert, imaginelearning3, leeservice01, essenza45, steve904, beth02manning, gardenstatue1, blechdosen, fixrelationship22, kappel, casinolondontoday, theadvisory, tacentdreamer, PrecyChy, jackson116, Krystal_05, Xian21, rodgelims, barutansisin, nick001, IvanIce, klark28, rhea85, Aaliyah uy, Notethatit, Tom Uriel, diahurni33, kellyjne36, Shamar Will, kairahhang, Sharma37, joannavds89, ciara39, stephenmiller8000, malvinaek, nealsillars, noimantruman49, gelmae, Dunley039, Leonie3428, Shannon26, Austerlitz23, leeangel.1512, kenchan789, huybeo123, carolinemoran, marktwain014, bobricher45, bullocksrainee, thongmuot0907, alexandercrawford, karenrosario, LoiDevo03, Fanette, cassey1234, darling143, Cadence, shanicefallah, MartinC, kiarah87, KeithConrad, daphnes03, hunsssalin, jon160311, Javed097, alinguyen, ehethanter, hellokittyp7, marilyn5espina, pattie150188, cacalibina, milahan205, jonhketer, perterluca, Britney, Petersen4134, sanatirica, hatawey33, joondis, hectorwaltz, michael068, amadam, selina150188, bernard1214, hersly9876, cery65432, ketrmia, Will Granger, Backer5363, meonaliter, Backer234, jimta, Winnie, petersen205, mikenpp205, kitalinami, bumgarner205, misstenr, selina15018, ntncxm, BaaderBerliner, nikichow11, mitanaver, xstltcna, mitanave, katerjimli, parkjimmy, Fleischer, BauerSchwab11, webugs, tinca, Fleurignacois, nirob2020, kingfarhana, Justyn, tabatha kristy, DaisyGriffin, Gina Watson, fshamas and Milford.

On this day:
1776 -- American Revolutionary War: The first amphibious landing of the United States Marine Corps begins the Battle of Nassau.








1820 -- The U.S. Congress passes the Missouri Compromise.
1836 -- Texans celebrate the first Texas Independence Day with the signing of the Texas Declaration of Independence, officially broke Texas from Mexico, and creating the Republic of Texas.








1845 -- Florida is admitted as the 27th U.S. state.
1885 -- The American Telephone & Telegraph Company is incorporated in New York.
1923 -- TIME magazine is published for the first time.








1931 -- The United States adopts The Star-Spangled Banner as its national anthem.
1951 -- Jackie Brenston, with Ike Turner and his band, records "Rocket 88", often cited as "the first rock and roll record", at Sam Phillips' recording studios in Memphis, Tennessee.

Also born today:
1831 -- George Pullman, 1847 -- Alexander Graham Bell, 1868 -- Emile Chartier, 1890 -- Edmund Lowe, 1895 -- Matthew Ridgway, 1911 -- Jean Harlow, 1920 -- Julius Boros, 1933 -- Lee Radziwill and 1962 -- Herschel Walker.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday March 4 is the 63rd day of this year. There are 302 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*stu11926, Arylkin, gary.taylor, brentcrimson, prepaid321, ancoley54, p161i8ip, p261i9k1, SarahBarnard, kbronson29, mitchvelez1234, goodluck7890, dyancole, ninjatroj123, moninjalvl231, slimd, cecrify01, lancer525, hmcurriers, Katja, DJWeaver, countrykindler19, DennisDz, Scimaran, Ian S Rutter, Red Dove, yomatta, vickieheully, Suzi Goode, NathanH and nicoleinfla.*_

On this day:
1152 - Frederick I Barbarossa is elected King of Germany.
1461 - Wars of the Roses in England: Lancastrian King Henry VI is deposed by his House of York cousin, who then becomes King Edward IV.
1493 - Explorer Christopher Columbus arrives back in Lisbon, Portugal, aboard his ship Niña from his voyage to what is now The Bahamas and other islands in the Caribbean.
1519 - Hernán Cortés arrives in Mexico in search of the Aztec civilization and its wealth.
1681 - Charles II grants a land charter to William Penn for the area that will later become Pennsylvania.
1791 - Vermont is admitted to the United States as the fourteenth state.
1794 - The 11th Amendment to the U.S. Constitution is passed by the U.S. Congress.
1837 - The city of Chicago is incorporated.
1913 - The United States Department of Labor is formed.

Also born today:
1394 - Henry the Navigator, 1678 - Antonio Vivaldi, 1745 - Casimir Pulaski, 1888 - Knute Rockne, 1901 - Charles Goren, 1932 - Miriam Makeba, 1934 - Barbara McNair, 1938 - Paula Prentiss, 1953 - Emilio Estefan, 1953 - Kay Lenz and 1958 - Patricia Heaton.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday March 5 is the 64th day of the year. There are 301 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*KITSAP KINDLER, mathys123, paulascott339, huusin, p25s7of8, alex-chatrooms, lisa-we, divine24, Wynnlove14, hulianpeter, quscount, Jocamp, michaeljordan120, Jessro, workingmomwm, Angie Fox, Mishael.A.Witty, Kergan Edwards-Stout, Ashanti Luke and danicapage.*_

On this day:
1616 -- Nicolaus Copernicus's book, De revolutionibus orbium coelestium is banned by the Catholic Church.
1770 -- Five Americans, including Crispus Attucks, and a boy, are killed by British troops. At a subsequent trial the soldiers are defended by John Adams.
1836 -- Samuel Colt makes the first production-model revolver, the .34-caliber.








1912 -- Italian forces are the first to use airships for military purposes, employing them for reconnaissance behind Turkish lines.
1975 -- First meeting of the Homebrew Computer Club.
1981 -- The ZX81, a pioneering British home computer, is launched by Sinclair Research.









Also born today:
1879 -- Sir William Beveridge, 1908 -- Sir Rex Harrison, 1927 -- Jack Cassidy, 1930 -- Del Crandall, 1936 -- Dean Stockwell, 1939 -- Samantha Eggar, 1958 -- Andy Gibb, 1963 -- Joel Osteen and 1974 -- Eva Mendes.

and an image from intinst:
*Everyone's on board with wishing 
you all a very Happy Birthday!*


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday March 6 is the 65th day of this year. There are 300 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*PortlandZinMan, Augurin, JoeSage, Jane Bled, BillySpencer, candylady, BenHasham, IMartins, flikcarter, OrchardBankCreditCard, BlurayDVDPlayer, courtney212, jimhawkins072009, NeroAZ, creditcard, Roncay, 72JohnL, percival5, Dane_08, anne4gibbs, Rebekkah, denisemistich, tomovjunior, Jack Kirwan, emarilys and David Michael Sullivan.*_

On this day:
1820 -- The Missouri Compromise is signed into law by President James Monroe. 
1836 -- Battle of the Alamo -- After a thirteen day siege by an army of 3,000 Mexican troops, the 187 Texas volunteers, including frontiersman Davy Crockett and colonel Jim Bowie, defending the Alamo are killed and the fort is captured.








1857 -- The Supreme Court of the United States rules in the Dred Scott v. Sandford case.
1899 -- Bayer registers aspirin as a trademark.
1951 -- The trial of Ethel and Julius Rosenberg begins.
1964 -- Nation of Islam's Elijah Muhammad officially gives boxing champion Cassius Clay the name Muhammad Ali.
1967 -- Joseph Stalin's daughter Svetlana Alliluyeva defects to the United States.
1981 -- After 19 years of presenting the CBS Evening News, Walter Cronkite signs off for the last time.

Also born today:
1475 -- Michelangelo, 1619 -- Cyrano de Bergerac, 1806 -- Elizabeth Barrett Browning, 1885 -- Ring Lardner, 1906 -- Lou Costello, 1917 -- Will Eisner, 1923 -- Ed McMahon, 1924 -- William H. Webster, 1925 -- Wes Montgomery, 1926 -- Alan Greenspan, 1927 -- Gordon Cooper, 1930 -- Lorin Maazel, 1936 -- Marion Barry Jr., 1939 -- Adam Osborne, 1940 -- Willie Stargell, 1944 -- Mary Wilson, 1947 -- Rob Reiner, 1947 -- John Stossel, 1959 -- Tom Arnold, 1967 -- Connie Britton and 1972 -- Shaquille O'Neal.

and an image from intinst:
*Happy Birthday!
Hope you get something shiny for your day, too!*


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday March 7 is the 66th day of the year. There are 299 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*ElLector, pobetober, martha1010711, venessa1020711, paul1030711, alex1040711, martha10107111, venessa10207111, Harry Morgan, StoraLeon, DonnaBurgess, trixielegaspi, canadafarm, Legio, Adam Moon, ken_naga, Jordan Silver and Kev Heritage.*_

On this day:
321 -- Emperor Constantine I decrees that the dies Solis Invicti (sun-day) is the day of rest in the Empire.
1876 -- Alexander Graham Bell is granted a patent for an invention he calls the telephone.









Also born today:
1671 -- Robert Roy MacGregor, 1934 -- Willard Scott, 1940 -- Daniel J. Travanti, 1942 -- Tammy Faye Bakker, 1942 -- Michael Eisner, 1945 -- Elizabeth Moon, 1950 -- Franco Harris, 1952 -- Lynn Swann, 1970 -- Rachel Weisz, and 1975 -- TJ Thyne.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday March 8 is the 67th day of this year. There are 298 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Happy Birthday to SJC and loonlover.

Happy Birthday to:
_*sjc, lisa.m, loonlover, Homebru, peterhart8, Rickysmith103, Sara Saint John, jyra335, cheriereich, JomarP, mamosk, Maurito, Junrey, JeffersonT, HarryP, CleferP, Collin Moshman, Polly Iyer, dal, DB Boyer, Nigel-Cooper, davidhaynes, Senpai, SLGray and RachelAaron.*_

On this day:
1576 -- Spanish explorer Diego Garcia de Palacio first sights the ruins of the ancient Mayan city of Copan.








1618 -- Johannes Kepler discovers the third law of planetary motion.
1817 -- The New York Stock Exchange is founded.
1917 -- The United States Senate votes to limit filibusters by adopting the cloture rule.
1936 -- Daytona Beach Road Course holds its first oval stock car race.
1979 -- Philips demonstrates the Compact Disc publicly for the first time.

Also born today:
1495 -- John of God, 1859 -- Kenneth Grahame, 1891 -- Sam Jaffe, 1892 -- Mississippi John Hurt, 1900 -- Howard Aiken, 1902 -- Louise Beavers, 1910 -- Claire Trevor, 1922 -- Cyd Charisse, 1939 -- Jim Bouton, 1943 -- Lynn Redgrave, 1945 -- Micky Dolenz, 1976 -- Freddie Prinze Jr. and 1977 -- James Van Der Beek.

and images from intinst:
sjc
*Happy Birthday
& Hang in there!*









Happy Birthday 
Loonlover!


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday March 9 is the 68h day of this year. There are 297 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Kindled Spirit, pamorgan, vrc84, DrDuktayp, Vicki Hinze, Mayzshon, earthwatcher, structuredsann, adampgreen08, eloisejknapp, Spinderella, SBryantPos, Erik P Harlow and mannyg.*_

On this day:
632 -- The Last Sermon (Khutbah, Khutbatul Wada') of Prophet Muhammad.
1796 -- Napoleon Bonaparte marries his first wife, Josephine de Beauharnais.
1842 -- The first documented discovery of gold in California occurs at Rancho San Francisco, six years before the California Gold Rush.
1933 -- Great Depression: President Franklin D. Roosevelt submits the Emergency Banking Act to Congress, the first of his New Deal policies.
1959 -- The Barbie doll makes its debut at the American International Toy Fair in New York.
1989 -- Financially-troubled Eastern Air Lines filed for bankruptcy.
2011 -- Space Shuttle Discovery makes its final landing after 39 flights.

Also born today:
1454 -- Amerigo Vespucci, 1856 -- Eddie Foy, 1902 -- Will Geer, 1918 -- Mickey Spillane, 1932 -- Keely Smith, 1933 -- Lloyd Price, 1934 -- Yuri Gagarin, 1940 -- Raúl Julia, 1942 -- Mark Lindsay, 1943 -- Bobby Fischer, 1943 -- Charles Gibson and 1971 -- Emmanuel Lewis.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday March 10 is the 69th day of the year. There are 296 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to lynninva.

Happy Birthday to:
_*lynninva, stinsmom, andc39, JMSetzler, aleciameyers, TheAffiliate, McDog3, Garrison01, Bet119, elizabeth33, Jason Reed, Thomas Edison, austen9, drjonas89, narahlucy, CatherineIsom, Chris West, Deborah Hainley Bonnar, RobinCovington, froboy69, S.J. Drum and yubibillion.*_

On this day:
1831 -- The French Foreign Legion is established by King Louis-Philippe to support his war in Algeria.








1848 -- The Treaty of Guadalupe Hidalgo is ratified by the United States Senate, ending the Mexican-American War.
1876 -- Alexander Graham Bell makes the first successful telephone call by saying "Mr. Watson, come here, I want to see you."
1952 -- Fulgencio Batista leads a successful coup in Cuba and appoints himself as the "provisional president".
1977 -- Rings of Uranus: Astronomers discover rings around Uranus.

Also born on this day:
1888 -- Barry Fitzgerald, 1928 -- James Earl Ray, 1940 -- Chuck Norris, 1940 -- Dean Torrence, 1957 -- Shannon Tweed, 1958 -- Sharon Stone, 1961 -- Mitch Gaylord, 1962 -- Jasmine Guy, 1977 -- Shannon Miller, 1983 -- Carrie Underwood and 1984 -- Olivia Wilde.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday March 11 is the 70th day of this year. There are 295 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Dallas, FallenSeraph, emasen0630, agrissom2149, avazquezpassione, SSL Matrix, alexkei789, porcelanafria2149, marjohnson2010, jhouston19, zurielswan19, joshwhte19, gabesim19, ravirsam19, edselmel19, carexpertnumbr, p261i9k2, blaine197, ritakyo315, par2323, nehemiasxp33, NathanMasn49, Brian Lindenmuth, slarmstrong, wakincade, vickiejohnstone, gillshutt, Sylvia Day and Lensman.*_

On this day:
222 -- Emperor Elagabalus is assassinated, along with his mother, Julia Soaemias, by the Praetorian Guard during a revolt. 
1702 -- The Daily Courant, England's first national daily newspaper is published for the first time.
1851 -- The first performance of Rigoletto by Giuseppe Verdi takes place in Venice.








1917 -- World War I: Baghdad falls to Anglo-Indian forces commanded by General Stanley Maude.
1983 -- Pakistan successfully conducts a cold test of a nuclear weapon.
2011 -- An earthquake measuring 9.0 in magnitude strikes 130 km (81 mi) east of Sendai, Japan.

Also born today:
1898 -- Dorothy Gish, 1903 -- Lawrence Welk, 1916 -- Harold Wilson, 1926 -- Ralph Abernathy, 1931 -- Rupert Murdoch, 1934 -- Sam Donaldson, 1936 -- Antonin Scalia, 1950 -- Bobby McFerrin, 1957 -- Lady Chablis and 1963 -- Alex Kingston.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday March 12 is the 71st day of this year . There are 294 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Suzanne, LSbookend, amandaby14, Dawn.Ibanez, zhazhadavis, Sylvie Boey, crystelpaye44, krishna.steer, firstaidcourse, KathyCarmichael, marie28, Clyde2010, prhall12R, carina12, alphosini5, Richinsbury, Clay Ashby, tweentyone and CamilleS.*_

On this day:
1622 -- Ignatius of Loyola and Francis Xavier, founders of the Jesuits, are canonized as saints by the Catholic Church.
1894 -- Coca-Cola is bottled and sold for the first time in Vicksburg, Mississippi, by local soda fountain operator Joseph Biedenharn.
1912 -- The Girl Guides (later renamed the Girl Scouts of the USA) are founded in the United States.
1933 -- Franklin D. Roosevelt addresses the nation for the first time as President of the United States. This is also the first of his "fireside chats".
1968 -- Mauritius achieves independence.
1993 -- The Blizzard of 1993 -- Snow begins to fall across the eastern portion of the US with tornadoes, thunder snow storms, high winds and record low temperatures. The storm lasts for 30 hours.








2009 -- Financier Bernard Madoff plead guilty in New York to scamming $18 billion, the largest in Wall Street history.

Also born today:
1478 -- Giuliano de' Medici, 1831 -- Clement Studebaker, 1890 -- Vaslav Nijinsky, 1913 -- Agathe von Trapp, 1922 -- Jack Kerouac, 1923 -- Wally Schirra, 1928 -- Edward Albee, 1932 -- Andrew Young, 1933 -- Barbara Feldon, 1940 -- Al Jarreau, 1946 -- Liza Minnelli, 1947 -- Mitt Romney, 1948 -- James Taylor and 1962 -- Darryl Strawberry.

an image from intinst:


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday March 13 is the 72nd day of this year. There are 293 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*jeanniedoris, PASeasholtz, 01Melina, Kent, tituspowell, Suzanna Medeiros, janna09, julia01, adebalogun, Sapphire, Audrey Finch, Ryan Tucker and TheForeverGirlSeries.*_

On this day:
624 -- Led by Muhammad, the Muslims of Medina defeated the Quraysh of Mecca in Badr, present-day Saudi Arabia.
1781 -- William Herschel discovers Uranus.








1845 -- Felix Mendelssohn's Violin Concerto receives its premiere performance in Leipzig.
1884 -- The Siege of Khartoum, Sudan begins, ending on January 26, 1885.
1925 -- Scopes Trial: A law in Tennessee prohibits the teaching of evolution.
1938 -- World News Roundup is broadcast for the first time on CBS Radio in the United States.
1964 -- American Kitty Genovese is murdered, reportedly in view of neighbors who did nothing to help her, prompting research into the bystander effect.
2000 -- Miami Dolphins quarterback Dan Marino retires from the National Football League after 17 seasons.

Also born today:
1733 -- Joseph Priestley, 1764 -- Earl Grey, 1908 -- Walter Annenberg, 1910 -- Sammy Kaye, 1911 -- L. Ron Hubbard, 1913 -- William Casey, 1935 -- Leslie Parrish, 1939 -- Neil Sedaka, 1950 -- William H. Macy, 1956 -- Dana Delany and 1971 -- Annabeth Gish.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday March 14 is the 73nd day of this year. There are 292 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Rivery, Shadin, dpinmd, philver121, andrewmoory, nursepratt, matilda314, Hope Filkins, Lee Marvin, saraht18, mullens88, Felix R. Savage, Jeffrey Pierce, Author, Haidee61, Colin Taber, ゴジラ, Michellerobane, Myrindyl, johneverson, Daizie, Nykki Cropper-Moon, Daniel Kenney, ErinMarie38 and Nadine Christian.*_

On this day:
1489 -- The Queen of Cyprus, Catherine Cornaro, sells her kingdom to Venice.
1794 -- Eli Whitney is granted a patent for the cotton gin.








1885 -- The Mikado, a light opera by W. S. Gilbert and Arthur Sullivan, receives its first public performance in London.
1900 -- The Gold Standard Act is ratified, placing United States currency on the gold standard.
1967 -- The body of U.S. President John F. Kennedy is moved to a permanent burial place at Arlington National Cemetery.

Also born today:
1863 -- Casey Jones, 1879 -- Albert Einstein, 1912 -- Les Brown, 1912 -- W. Willard Wirtz, 1914 -- Lee Petty, 1920 -- Hank Ketcham, 1928 -- Frank Borman, 1933 -- Michael Caine, 1933 -- Quincy Jones and 1948 -- Billy Crystal.


----------



## loonlover

Thanks, Geoff.


----------



## geoffthomas

loonlover said:


> Thanks, Geoff.


You are so welcome.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday March 15 is the 74th day of this leap year. There are 291 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday Wishes to Ruby296.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Wannabe, daissyy23, tiffanysy, jeremy15, aaronpolson, astropos, christinekling, Keith Baxter, reinachica, crystelpaye, warobison, karenferrel, Jim Lanier, garry25, PaulJNewell, FemiOlawole, TerryLP, dannasuzman, AndrewM75, forestdowns, LuckyChuck, pbt777, Clare Horton, aeutarax, HRavenRose, jpear87, cshoughton, matthewhanover, T Torrest and RClarkeAuthor.*_

On this day:
44 BC -- Julius Caesar, Dictator of the Roman Republic, is stabbed to death by Marcus Junius Brutus, Gaius Cassius Longinus, Decimus Junius Brutus and several other Roman senators on the Ides of March.








1493 -- Christopher Columbus returns to Spain after his first trip to the Americas.
1545 -- First meeting of the Council of Trent.
1783 -- In an emotional speech in Newburgh, New York, George Washington asks his officers not to support the Newburgh Conspiracy. The plea is successful and the threatened coup d'etat never takes place.
1820 -- Maine becomes the 23rd U.S. state.
1906 -- Rolls-Royce Limited is incorporated.
1917 -- Tsar Nicholas II of Russia abdicates the Russian throne and his brother the Grand Duke becomes Tsar.
1956 -- My Fair Lady premiered on Broadway at the Mark Hellinger Theatre.
1985 -- The first Internet domain name is registered (symbolics.com).

Also born today:
1767 -- Andrew Jackson, 1887 -- Marjorie Merriweather Post, 1899 -- George Brent, 1913 -- Macdonald Carey, 1916 -- Harry James, 1926 -- Norm Van Brocklin, 1933 -- Ruth Bader Ginsburg, 1935 -- Judd Hirsch, 1935 -- Jimmy Swaggart, 1944 -- Sly Stone, 1947 -- Ry Cooder, 1953 -- Heather Graham, 1963 -- Bret Michaels, 1975 -- Eva Longoria and 1975 -- Will.i.am.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday March 16 is the 75th day of the year. There are 290 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*sheba, Tabatha, destinbrides, cynthiafarr, beachbrides, Jamie Nicole Santos, Little Kat, edwardcane, DickStanley, apexjason, L. A. Burton, georgery0, reedsalas, bernfield16, gatehouseauthor, Luthar23, Astariel, Lah Lah, shauno, MarieB, aaronhubble, jeremyreimer, PeterTCormack and Veronica Michaels.*_

On this day:
597 BC -- Babylonians capture Jerusalem, and replace Jehoiachin with Zedekiah as king.
37 -- Caligula becomes Roman Emperor after the death of his great uncle, Tiberius.
1621 -- Samoset, a Mohegan, visited the settlers of Plymouth Colony and greets them.
1802 -- The Army Corps of Engineers is established to found and operate the United States Military Academy at West Point.
1916 -- The 7th and 10th US cavalry regiments under John J. Pershing crossed the US-Mexico border to join the hunt for Pancho Villa.
1958 -- The Ford Motor Company produced its 50 millionth automobile, the Thunderbird, averaging almost a million cars a year since the company's founding.








1968 -- General Motors produced its 100 millionth automobile, the Oldsmobile Toronado.








1984 -- William Buckley, the CIA station chief in Beirut, Lebanon, is kidnapped by Islamic fundamentalists and later died in captivity.
2005 -- Israel officially handed over Jericho to Palestinian control.

Also born today:
1877 -- Reza Shah Pahlavi, 1903 -- Mike Mansfield, 1906 -- Henny Youngman, 1912 -- Pat Nixon, 1916 -- Mercedes McCambridge, 1920 -- Leo McKern, 1926 -- Jerry Lewis, 1927 -- Daniel Patrick Moynihan, 1949 -- Erik Estrada, 1949 -- Victor Garber, 1954 -- Nancy Wilson, 1962 -- Philippe Kahn and 1967 -- Lauren Graham.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday March 17 is the 76th day of this year. There are 289 days remaining until the end of the year.

Today is _*St. Patrick's Day*_.









Special Birthday Wishes to Cobbie.

Happy Birthday to:
_*KarenB, hmh, Maelstrom, morriss003, Cobbie, JCPie, fergie04, edelyn02, bobbiehopki24, Eddel29, Keair, Benstroke03, louise_, bookofradeluxe, Madeline Freeman, AnnBenjamin, Lindafaye, SteveHolak, booklover888, Avrettos, Jip, D A Latham and Dmotley.*_

On this day:
45 BC -- In his last victory, Julius Caesar defeats the Pompeian forces of Titus Labienus and Pompey the Younger in the Battle of Munda.
624 -- Led by Muhammad, the Muslims of Medina defeat the Quraysh of Mecca in the Battle of Badr.
1780 -- American Revolution: George Washington grants the Continental Army a holiday "as an act of solidarity with the Irish in their fight for independence".
1941 -- In Washington, D.C., the National Gallery of Art is officially opened by President Franklin D. Roosevelt.








1960 -- U.S. President Dwight D. Eisenhower signs the National Security Council directive on the anti-Cuban covert action program that will ultimately lead to the Bay of Pigs Invasion.

Also born today:
1804 -- Jim Bridger, 1834 -- Gottlieb Daimler, 1919 -- Nat King Cole, 1938 -- Rudolf Nureyev, 1944 -- Pattie Boyd, British 1945 -- Michael Hayden, 1948 -- William Gibson, 1951 -- Kurt Russell, 1955 -- Gary Sinise, 1964 -- Rob Lowe, 1972 -- Mia Hamm and 1987 -- Rob Kardashian.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday March 18 is the 77th day of the year. There are 288 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*candggmom, binhdownunder, derbyremovals, codony90, wujekzbyszek, Dannigrrl5, arturomckee, maxine02, janea1x, Dannieba76, skullheadphones95, apinaud, avril wilson, Christopher Lee Cousino, Shawn Martinez, Canklefish, HaroldReyes, Melissa Fox and Steven McKinnon.*_

On this day:
37 -- The Roman Senate annuls Tiberius's will and proclaims Caligula emperor.
1314 -- Jacques de Molay, the 23rd and the last Grand Master of the Knights Templar, is burned at the stake
1850 -- American Express is founded by Henry Wells and William Fargo.
1938 -- Mexico nationalizes all foreign-owned oil properties within its borders.
1944 -- The eruption of Mount Vesuvius in Italy kills 26 and causes thousands to flee their homes.








1989 -- In Egypt, a 4,400-year-old mummy is found nearby the Pyramid of Cheops.

Also born today:
1496 -- Mary Tudor, 1782 -- John C. Calhoun, 1837 -- Grover Cleveland, 1844 -- Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov, 1869 -- Neville Chamberlain, 1877 -- Edgar Cayce, 1911 -- Smiley Burnette, 1926 -- Peter Graves, 1927 -- George Plimpton, 1932 -- John Updike, 1938 -- Charley Pride, 1945 -- Michael Reagan, 1959 -- Irene Cara, 1963 -- Vanessa L. Williams and 1970 -- Queen Latifah.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday March 19 is the 78th day of this year. There are 287 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*stargazer0725, Andrew Cort, DC, JD, chilady1, Maria Savva, Kindle Worm, johnadams80, alexisleno, gilana26, cece2543, Virginia Wright, TexasGirl, James Snow, ThePipeBrat, RebeccaWeaverArt and Drewbo.*_

On this day:
1649 -- The House of Commons of England passes an act abolishing the House of Lords, declaring it "useless and dangerous to the people of England".
1918 -- The U.S. Congress establishes time zones and approves daylight saving time.
1931 -- Gambling is legalized in Nevada.
1954 -- Willie Mosconi sets a world record by running 526 consecutive balls without a miss during a straight pool exhibition at East High Billiard Club in Springfield, Ohio. 








1982 -- Falklands War: Argentinian forces land on South Georgia Island, precipitating war with the United Kingdom.

Also born today:
1813 -- David Livingstone, 1848 -- Wyatt Earp, 1860 -- William Jennings Bryan, 1864 -- Charles Marion Russell, 1891 -- Earl Warren, 1894 -- Moms Mabley, 1909 -- Louis Hayward, 1916 -- Irving Wallace, 1928 -- Patrick McGoohan, 1936 -- Ursula Andress, 1946 -- Ruth Pointer, 1947 -- Glenn Close, 1952 -- Harvey Weinstein and 1955 -- Bruce Willis.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday March 20 is the 79th day of this year. There are 286 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Cabinboy, mastrys89, lucksers123, wendinieys786, sharmesslyn900, virginia256, solnit147, sarahllyn123, crissmeyl009, flromarys768, katty674, tracy235, laysian234, zilymaes989, joane987, carla885, carmella789, marianne213, zhazingmae111, bessially009, marenieys222, luxerys222, gracellynes112, janice667, jessy558, devine776, farrasarah980, Ammethyst258, charlie258, Kristylle255, telliesmer990, auromael123, melaynies121, arniemae111, mishillen009, judelle675, slallyma001, Eunille235, Devory342, Rhea674, Sandrahh342, maryesnes187, mayrexl233, leighhness009, mariemars221, Scarlley877, Evelyn221, kattee653, Stephen Prosapio, jackH399, PrissyToes, AmyKilmer, lananeal, benz_sr9, rad05, felixricherd, thewaterdude08, Jonathan Winn, charlee, yammypatsy, gislio and Dennis Ingram.*_

On this day:
1602 -- The Dutch East India Company is established.
1616 -- Sir Walter Raleigh is freed from the Tower of London after 13 years of imprisonment.








1852 -- Harriet Beecher Stowe's Uncle Tom's Cabin is published.
1916 -- Albert Einstein publishes his general theory of relativity.
1990 -- Ferdinand Marcos's widow, Imelda Marcos, goes on trial for bribery, embezzlement, and racketeering.

Also born today:
43 BC -- Ovid, 1813 -- Ned Buntline, 1828 -- Henrik Ibsen, 1906 -- Ozzie Nelson, 1908 -- Sir Michael Redgrave, 1914 -- Wendell Corey, 1917 -- Vera Lynn, 1922 -- Carl Reiner, 1925 -- John Ehrlichman, 1928 -- Fred Rogers, 1931 -- Hal Linden, 1937 -- Jerry Reed, 1948 -- Bobby Orr, 1950 -- William Hurt, 1957 -- Spike Lee, 1958 -- Holly Hunter and 1963 -- Kathy Ireland.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday March 21 is the 80th day of this year. There are 285 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Lady Jessica, NiLuJe, allan60, allanor85, sonofthedragon, LindaNelson, egarcia04, rstevens04, angelicGrace, robmesh56, mwatson04, swarakx2, ebale04, Atyaman, kendalllyons, JasonThibeault, AnaBlaze, kindredbooks and CindyFreland.*_

On this day:
1556 -- In Oxford, Archbishop of Canterbury Thomas Cranmer is burned at the stake.
1871 -- Otto von Bismarck is appointed Chancellor of the German Empire.
1871 -- Journalist Henry Morton Stanley begins his trek to find the missionary and explorer David Livingstone.
1928 -- Charles Lindbergh is presented with the Medal of Honor for the first solo trans-Atlantic flight.
1935 -- Shah Reza Pahlavi formally asks the international community to call Persia by its native name, Iran, which means 'Land of the Aryans.'
1952 -- Alan Freed presents the Moondog Coronation Ball, the first rock and roll concert, in Cleveland, Ohio.








1980 -- On the season finale of the soap opera Dallas, the infamous character J.R. Ewing is shot by an unseen assailant, leading to the catchphrase "Who shot J.R.?"

Also born today:
1685 -- Johann Sebastian Bach, 1806 -- Benito Juarez, 1839 -- Modest Petrovich Mussorgsky, 1867 -- Florenz Ziegfeld, 1904 -- Forrest Mars Sr., 1910 -- Julio Gallo, 1946 -- Timothy Dalton, 1958 -- Gary Oldman, 1962 -- Matthew Broderick, 1962 -- Rosie O'Donnell and 1978 -- Kevin Federline.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday March 22 is the 81st day of this year. There are 284 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Amarithmoon, shamblesh, robert75crosby, Shy2, andresswaldo, andreawolf, tanyasanchis, timotysmith, glassiquegirl, Heys10, Shahi Paneer, zamoracloe, Carleigh, RowenaJane60, timthomas1979, sophiamoore, LilianaHart, Michaela Kennedy and Scarrface.*_

On this day:
1621 -- The Pilgrims of Plymouth Colony sign a peace treaty with Massasoit of the Wampanoags.
1765 -- The British Parliament passes the Stamp Act that introduces a tax to be levied directly on its American colonies.
1894 -- The first playoff game for the Stanley Cup starts.
1945 -- The Arab League is founded when a charter is adopted in Cairo, Egypt.
1997 -- Tara Lipinski, age 14 years and 10 months, becomes the youngest champion women's World Figure Skating Champion.
1997 -- The Comet Hale-Bopp has its closest approach to Earth.









Also born today:
1599 -- Anthony van Dyck, 1887 -- Chico Marx, 1908 -- Louis L'Amour, 1912 -- Karl Malden, 1913 -- Lew Wasserman, 1920 -- Werner Klemperer, 1923 -- Marcel Marceau, 1930 -- Pat Robertson, 1930 -- Stephen Sondheim, 1931 -- William Shatner, 1934 -- Orrin Hatch, 1947 -- James Patterson, 1948 -- Wolf Blitzer, 1948 -- Andrew Lloyd Webber, 1955 -- Lena Olin, 1955 -- Pete Sessions, 1959 -- Matthew Modine and 1976 -- Reese Witherspoon.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday March 23 is the 82nd day of this year. There are 283 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*melissaj323, billnick67, Oboe Joe, GFar2010, darioshuma44, janie666666, jasmentria, chelsea25, trampas22, chiara24, BDoane, panji12 and vindicativevisage.*_

On this day:
1775 -- Patrick Henry delivers his speech -- "Give me Liberty, or give me Death!" -- at St. John's Church in Richmond, Virginia.
1806 -- After traveling through the Louisiana Purchase and reaching the Pacific Ocean, explorers Lewis and Clark and their "Corps of Discovery" begin their arduous journey home.
1857 -- Elisha Otis's first elevator is installed at 488 Broadway New York City.
1956 -- Pakistan becomes the first Islamic republic in the world. 
1962 -- NS Savannah, the first nuclear-powered cargo-passenger ship, is launched as a showcase for Dwight D. Eisenhower's Atoms for Peace initiative.








1989 -- Stanley Pons and Martin Fleischmann announce their discovery of cold fusion at the University of Utah.
2001 -- The Russian Mir space station is disposed of, breaking up in the atmosphere before falling into the southern Pacific Ocean near Fiji.

Also born today:
1645 -- William "Captain" Kidd, 1905 -- Joan Crawford, 1910 -- Akira Kurosawa, 1912 -- Wernher von Braun, 1953 -- Chaka Khan and 1976 -- Keri Russell.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday March 24 is the 83rd day of this year. There are 282 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*shadowbandit, Brendako, nowel_g, nitrondesigns, farrellclaire, jmesglzer, johnmaze23, myposian, Nick010, mantha, Jagat, Eric the Scott, Ardin, CheriLeigh, travisstinnett and lucasrwright.*_

On this day:
1401 -- Turko-Mongol emperor Timur sacks Damascus.
1721 -- Johann Sebastian Bach dedicated six concertos to Christian Ludwig, margrave of Brandenburg-Schwedt, now commonly called the Brandenburg Concertos. 
1832 -- In Hiram, Ohio a group of men beat, tar and feather Mormon leader Joseph Smith, Jr..
1900 -- Mayor of New York City Robert Anderson Van Wyck breaks ground for a new underground "Rapid Transit Railroad" that would link Manhattan and Brooklyn.








1944 -- World War II: In an event later dramatized in the movie The Great Escape, 76 prisoners begin breaking out of Stalag Luft III.
1958 -- Rock'N'Roll teen idol Elvis Presley is drafted in the U.S. Army.

Also born today:
1834 -- John Wesley Powell, 1855 -- Andrew Mellon, 1874 -- Harry Houdini, 1887 -- Roscoe "Fatty" Arbuckle, 1902 -- Thomas E. Dewey, 1903 -- Malcolm Muggeridge, 1909 -- Clyde Barrow, 1911 -- Joseph Barbera, 1924 -- Norman Fell, 1930 -- Steve McQueen, 1940 -- Bob Mackie, 1951 -- Tommy Hilfiger, 1954 -- Robert Carradine, 1956 -- Steve Ballmer, 1960 -- Kelly LeBrock, 1973 -- Jim Parsons, 1974 -- Alyson Hannigan and 1976 -- Peyton Manning.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday March 25 is the 84th day of this year. There are 281 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*steverandolph, JediMstr, joanne29, Tim K. Scott, alexajoy, homred, rockers810, Susie Bright, CDChristian, hotpinklimes, shadowbandit1, markmann45, basilia, Trinity Blacio, Griffin61, evette37, felecite50, Elizabeth Ann West, DianaTreesk, D.B. Collins, rod redux, JordanFrancis and Nick Bryan.*_

On this day:
421 -- Venice is founded at twelve o'clock noon, according to legend.
1306 -- Robert the Bruce becomes King of Scotland.
1634 -- The first settlers arrive in Maryland.
1918 -- The Belarusian People's Republic is established.
1957 -- United States Customs seizes copies of Allen Ginsberg's poem "Howl" on the grounds of obscenity.
1965 -- Civil rights activists led by Martin Luther King, Jr. successfully complete their 4-day 50-mile march from Selma to the capitol in Montgomery, Alabama.









Also born today:
1867 -- Arturo Toscanini, 1881 -- Bela Bartok, 1901 -- Ed Begley, 1911 -- Jack Ruby, 1918 -- Howard Cosell, 1921 -- Simone Signoret, 1922 -- Eileen Ford, 1928 -- Jim Lovell, 1932 -- Gene Shalit, 1934 -- Gloria Steinem, 1940 -- Anita Bryant, 1942 -- Aretha Franklin, 1943 -- Paul Michael Glaser, 1946 -- Stephen Hunter, 1947 -- Elton John, 1948 -- Bonnie Bedelia, 1965 -- Sarah Jessica Parker, 1967 -- Debi Thomas, 1982 -- Danica Patrick and 1984 -- Katharine McPhee.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday March 26 is the 85th day of this year. There are 280 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*dugspurva, krisjackson, Digital Tempest, jomhenry18, omandam1, jasmine375, brenda104, DaciaOkely, AzaLeo, rafilb, InezHines, siovi, HopeNalid, JohnPereza63, MichaelSSEC, levi231, TobyT, cica8962, deka0593, puji5672, lona5672, tejo0101, rudi4456, icha2321, kwjeter, Selah March, UltraRob, montereywriter, Tom Bane, Tensejim, monamontgomery, I Give Up and Andrew Michael .*_

On this day:
1484 -- William Caxton prints his translation of Aesop's Fables.
1971 -- East Pakistan declares its independence from Pakistan to form People's Republic of Bangladesh. 








1997 -- Thirty-nine bodies are found in the Heaven's Gate cult suicides.
1999 -- A jury in Michigan finds Dr. Jack Kevorkian guilty of second-degree murder for administering a lethal injection to a terminally ill man.

Also born today:
1874 -- Robert Frost, 1881 -- Guccio Gucci, 1911 -- Tennessee Williams, 1914 -- William Westmoreland, 1916 -- Sterling Hayden, 1919 -- Strother Martin, 1930 -- Sandra Day O'Connor, 1931 -- Leonard Nimoy, 1934 -- Alan Arkin, 1940 -- James Caan, 1940 -- Nancy Pelosi, 1943 -- Bob Woodward, 1944 -- Diana Ross, 1948 -- Steven Tyler, 1949 -- Vicki Lawrence, 1950 -- Martin Short, 1960 -- Jennifer Grey, 1968 -- Kenny Chesney and 1985 -- Keira Knightley.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday March 27 is the 86th day of this year. There are 279 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to Linda Cannon-Mott.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Linda Cannon-Mott, delshin, Kristus412, frodolass, rebeccalerwill, mandab385, che262hen, melissa6705, jrores, cinder, shane_, PeterSaenz, JFrankmor, Nikg, Monica Hart and LilyBH.*_

On this day:
196 BC -- Ptolemy V ascends to the throne of Egypt.
1851 -- First reported sighting of the Yosemite Valley by Europeans.
1886 -- Famous Apache warrior, Geronimo, surrenders to the U.S. Army, ending the main phase of the Apache Wars.
1915 -- Typhoid Mary, the first healthy carrier of disease ever identified in the United States, is put in quarantine, where she would remain for the rest of her life.
1976 -- The first 4.6 miles of the Washington Metro subway system opens.









Also born today:
1813 -- Nathaniel Currier, 1899 -- Gloria Swanson, 1917 -- Cyrus Vance, 1924 -- Sarah Vaughan, 1927 -- Mstislav Rostropovich, 1931 -- David Janssen, 1939 -- Cale Yarborough, 1942 -- Michael York, 1963 -- Quentin Tarantino, 1970 -- Mariah Carey, 1971 -- Nathan Fillion and 1975 -- Fergie.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday March 28 is the 87th day of this year. There are 278 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*sheltiemom, John Steinbeck, Patra, libros_lego, Don From VA, twcheney89, Barbi, nclejones, fadedrainbows, dans28, jhay28, caroline gerardo, SolaeDehvine, robertk328, Lisa Bergren, kberteaux, Mathias Frey, Simone and Dalia Daudelin.*_

On this day:
193 -- Roman Emperor Pertinax is assassinated by Praetorian Guards, who then sell the throne in an auction to Didius Julianus.
845 -- Paris is sacked by Viking raiders, probably under Ragnar Lodbrok, who collects a huge ransom in exchange for leaving.
1854 -- Crimean War: France and Britain declare war on Russia.
1910 -- Henri Fabre becomes the first person to fly a seaplane, the Fabre Hydravion, after taking off from a water runway near Martigues, France.








1930 -- Constantinople and Angora change their names to Istanbul and Ankara.
1959 -- The State Council of the People's Republic of China dissolves the Government of Tibet.
1990 -- President George H. W. Bush posthumously awards Jesse Owens the Congressional Gold Medal.

Also born today:
1868 -- Maxim Gorky, 1890 -- Paul Whiteman, 1899 -- August "Gussie" Anheuser Busch, Jr., 1905 -- Marlin Perkins, 1910 -- Jimmie Dodd, 1914 -- Edmund Muskie, 1921 -- Sir Dirk Bogarde, 1924 -- Freddie Bartholomew, 1928 -- Zbigniew Brzezinski, 1943 -- Conchata Ferrell, 1944 -- Ken Howard, 1948 -- Dianne Wiest, 1955 -- Reba McEntire, 1970 -- Vince Vaughn, 1975 -- Kate Gosselin, 1981 -- Julia Stiles and 1986 -- Lady Gaga.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday March 29 is the 88th day of the year. There are 277 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*SimonStern2, aaco, ny2ks, chrisgallizzi, kayci73, ecom, Janeth Derwitsch, loopydee, laidenmitt, miltonking, luisgates, GBard, snosler, SJ-Byrne, BarbaraJDelaney, Daniel Harvell, chrissponias and Jordan Brown.*_

On this day:
1461 -- Wars of the Roses: Battle of Towton -- Edward of York defeats Queen Margaret to become King Edward IV of England.
1806 -- Construction is authorized of the Great National Pike, better known as the Cumberland Road, becoming the first United States federal highway.
1849 -- The United Kingdom annexes the Punjab.
1871 -- The Royal Albert Hall is opened by Queen Victoria.








1886 -- Dr. John Pemberton brews the first batch of Coca-Cola in a backyard in Atlanta, Georgia.
1911 -- The M1911 .45 ACP pistol becomes the official U.S. Army side arm.








1951 -- Ethel and Julius Rosenberg are convicted of conspiracy to commit espionage.

Also born today:
1790 -- John Tyler, 1867 -- Cy Young, 1899 -- Lavrenty Beria, 1916 -- Eugene McCarthy, 1918 -- Pearl Bailey, 1918 -- Sam Walton, 1937 -- Billy Carter, 1943 -- Eric Idle, 1943 -- Sir John Major, 1944 -- Denny McLain, 1956 -- Kurt Thomas, 1957 -- Christopher Lambert, 1964 -- Elle Macpherson, 1965 -- Jill Goodacre and 1968 -- Lucy Lawless.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday March 30 is the 89th day of the year. There are 276 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to Annalog.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Annalog, Marcthekindlefreak, buybacklinks, pdallen, RineeMartin, FlAiMt_J128, lizanygren, Lenstroh80, VMartinez, gmessina, benmcdowall and Leemas.*_

On this day:
1822 -- The Florida Territory is created in the United States.
1867 -- Alaska is purchased from Russia for $7.2 million, about 2 cent/acre ($4.19/km²), by United States Secretary of State William H. Seward.
1909 -- The Queensboro Bridge opens, linking Manhattan and Queens.








1981 -- President Ronald Reagan is shot in the chest outside a Washington, D.C., hotel by John Hinckley, Jr.

Also born today:
1746 -- Francisco Goya, 1820 -- Anna Sewell, 1853 -- Vincent van Gogh, 1902 -- Ted Heath, 1913 -- Frankie Laine, 1919 -- McGeorge Bundy, 1922 -- Turhan Bey, 1930 -- John Astin, 1937 -- Warren Beatty, 1940 -- Jerry Lucas, 1945 -- Eric Clapton, 1957 -- Paul Reiser, 1962 -- MC Hammer, 1964 -- Tracy Chapman, 1965 -- Piers Morgan, 1968 -- Celine Dion and 1979 -- Norah Jones.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday March 31 is the 90th day of the year. There are 275 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*tecwritr, catsklgd1, meliatanaka3, rm663, Genaro Zamora, Brooke A. Sheehan, RGSanders, KaraKing and Debbie B Phillips.*_

On this day:
1492 -- Queen Isabella of Castille issues the Alhambra decree, ordering her 150,000 Jewish subjects to convert to Christianity or face expulsion. 
1854 -- Commodore Matthew Perry signs the Treaty of Kanagawa with the Japanese government, opening the ports of Shimoda and Hakodate to American trade.
1889 -- The Eiffel Tower is officially opened.








1918 -- Daylight saving time goes into effect in the United States for the first time.
1951 -- Remington Rand delivers the first UNIVAC I computer to the United States Census Bureau.

Also born today:
1596 -- Rene Descartes, 1685 -- Johann Sebastian Bach, 1732 -- Joseph Haydn, 1927 -- Cesar Chavez, 1928 -- Gordie Howe, 1929 -- Liz Claiborne, 1932 -- John Jakes, 1934 -- Richard Chamberlain, 1934 -- Shirley Jones, 1935 -- Herb Alpert, 1938 -- Arthur B. Rubinstein, 1943 -- Christopher Walken, 1945 -- Gabe Kaplan, 1948 -- Al Gore, 1948 -- Rhea Perlman and 1971 -- Ewan McGregor.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday, the 1rst of April is the 91st day of the year. There are 274 days remaining until the end of the year. 

Happy Birthday to:
_*kellyoz, dhcalva, wendyaguiza, Chicago Bob, lovingthe, Dlight, Alvasean, maeve1, chuelee143, shamrock04, bcwoods, Daniel Jackson, mariemccey2011, MrPaoloLevi28, MoebiusTripper, Daphne21, Darke Conteur, casiowatchesfan, J. Davis Bly, TuckerAuthor and RhemaTom.*_

On this day:
286 -- Emperor Diocletian elevates his general Maximian to co-emperor with the rank of Augustus and gives him control over the Western regions of the Roman Empire.
1826 -- Samuel Morey patents the internal combustion engine.








1867 -- Singapore becomes a British crown colony.
1891 -- The Wrigley Company is founded in Chicago, Illinois.
1941 -- A military coup in Iraq overthrows the regime of 'Abd al-Ilah and installs Rashid Ali as Prime Minister.
1957 -- The BBC broadcasts the spaghetti tree hoax on its current affairs programme Panorama.








1976 -- Apple Inc. is formed by Steve Jobs and Steve Wozniak.
1979 -- Iran becomes an Islamic Republic by a 98% vote, officially overthrowing the Shah.

Others born this day:
1868 -- Edmond Rostand, 1873 -- Sergei Rachmaninoff, 1883 -- Lon Chaney, Sr., 1885 -- Wallace Beery, 1909 -- Eddy Duchin, 1920 -- Toshirō Mifune, 1922 -- William Manchester, 1926 -- Anne McCaffrey, 1929 -- Jane Powell, 1932 -- Debbie Reynolds, 1939 -- Ali MacGraw and 1961 -- Susan Boyle.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday April 2 is the 92nd day of the year There are 273 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to David 'Half-Orc' Dalglish.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Shizu, JimJ (26), Italiahaircolor, David 'Half-Orc' Dalglish, wsophia37, Laura Stamps, genne1, iratris, Esther7, Straker, tomela72, ahmadferi, Allysa, Jason Halstead, AlleyGator, Doug DePew, ebookeditingpro, LexiJ, Duru, J.R.Eagle, tea cup, Diane Carter and ricsmiraldi.*_

On this day:
1513 -- Spanish explorer Juan Ponce de Leon first sights land in what is now Florida.








1902 -- "Electric Theatre", the first full-time movie theater in the United States, opens in Los Angeles, California.
1930 -- After the mysterious death of Empress Zewditu, Haile Selassie is proclaimed emperor of Ethiopia.
1973 -- Launch of the LexisNexis computerized legal research service.
1982 -- Falklands War: Argentina invades the Falkland Islands.

Also born today:
742 -- Charlemagne, 1725 -- Giacomo Casanova, 1805 -- Hans Christian Andersen, 1840 -- Emile Zola, 1875 -- Walter Chrysler, 1908 -- Buddy Ebsen, 1914 -- Sir Alec Guinness, 1920 -- Jack Webb, 1939 -- Marvin Gaye, 1940 -- Penelope Keith, 1945 -- Linda Hunt and 1947 -- Emmylou Harris.


----------



## Annalog

geoffthomas said:


> Monday March 30 is the 89th day of the year. There are 276 days remaining until the end of the year.
> 
> Special Birthday wishes to Annalog.
> 
> Happy Birthday to:
> _*Annalog, Marcthekindlefreak, buybacklinks, pdallen, RineeMartin, FlAiMt_J128, lizanygren, Lenstroh80, VMartinez, gmessina, benmcdowall and Leemas.*_


Thanks!


----------



## geoffthomas

You are very welcome, Anna.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday April 3 is the 93rd day of the year. There are 272 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Lynn McNamee, whiterab, Felisa, tdodson, daus6389, Sean Ellis, Zungha, WilliamVitka, Hadley1110, jaloru95, fpharaoh, BBorders, Shaun Dowdall, JNTurner, Jay Ford, TimW and Robyn Wideman.*_

On this day:
1860 -- The first successful United States Pony Express run from Saint Joseph, Missouri to Sacramento, California begins.








1882 -- American Old West: Jesse James is killed by Robert Ford.
1895 -- Trial of the libel case instigated by Oscar Wilde begins, eventually resulting in his imprisonment on charges of homosexuality.
1948 -- President Harry S. Truman signs the Marshall Plan, authorizing $5 billion in aid for 16 countries.
1981 -- The Osborne 1, the first successful portable computer, is unveiled at the West Coast Computer Faire in San Francisco.









Also born today:
1783 -- Washington Irving, 1822 -- Edward Everett Hale, 1893 -- Leslie Howard, 1898 -- George Jessel, 1898 -- Henry Luce, 1924 -- Doris Day, 1924 -- Marlon Brando, 1926 -- Gus Grissom, 1930 -- Helmut Kohl, 1941 -- Jan Berry, 1942 -- Marsha Mason, 1942 -- Wayne Newton, 1944 -- Tony Orlando, 1958 -- Alec Baldwin, 1959 -- David Hyde Pierce, 1961 -- Eddie Murphy, 1971 -- Picabo Street and 1972 -- Jennie Garth.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday April 4 is the 94th day of the year. There are 271 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Dazlyn, lovehummingbirds, RichG, billy9071, genacontreras, karryle01, phyllis01, librogeek, valerieturgeon12, janebrown1982, XeniaWeasley, davidreyes485, VegasDivorceGuy, SpaceTrace, steson75, steson1975, p3rsonal, Best96, Best65, Cableinternet, vindroAdam, avatar28, fra6ile2, cablenetserv, davidbray174, mercianroofing, Internettv, dealsoncomcast, cablepromo, comcast2play, VeniceMeyer, bdebsib7, richard12, richardc, carlosbieber897, frankballard258, ernestoham369, samantha198604, marellio12, Limesat-ultra1, ArtsTear, miljack12, JediFan, PinkTiger, morosn12, harsmit12, onedot3, charlsgy, GraceDMartinez, WilliamKConley, WilliamJMccoy, bcbc005, NormanMHutchins, LanasLLeak, PatriciaCWatson, LisaJSyverson, LynnKGray, StevenSNottin, sstewart7845, ThomasJEdmond, phillipuribe, SueannMHill, DonaBRohrer, roxiewest47, KimberlyMHicks, abdulwaheed, Kanisha04, caroline135, Cherokee Mike, biztosito, susanash786, frothozone, PfoxPub, Jess03, jelai, adorasendotto, LibbyAllen, archonaraysen, wahidjib, Thea092, kavinsoun, banjonrichr, paulmikesss, seanne34k2, oliviat04, bobsandlers, CherryHeart, VanessaS1, Stephanie Poscente, mikany88, acunnings30s, drseuss77, coffetable, bwlinker32, arialburnz, norton87u, Sana, Cr360, jthan003, pinefurni10, wardrobes0, AmandaBixby, JennJill Designs, telemechanical, evelinjsmiles, Mike A. Wants and Trevor Vass.*_

On this day:
1581 -- Francis Drake is knighted for completing a circumnavigation of the world.
1812 -- U.S. President James Madison enacts a ninety-day embargo on trade with the United Kingdom.
1873 -- The Kennel Club is founded, the oldest and first official registry of purebred dogs in the world.
1964 -- The Beatles occupy the top five positions on the Billboard Hot 100 pop chart.








1968 -- Martin Luther King, Jr. is assassinated by James Earl Ray at a motel in Memphis, Tennessee.
1975 -- Microsoft is founded as a partnership between Bill Gates and Paul Allen in Albuquerque, New Mexico
1994 -- Marc Andreessen and Jim Clark found Netscape Communications Corporation under the name "Mosaic Communications Corporation".

Also born today:
1853 -- Tad Lincoln, 1895 -- Arthur Murray, 1906 -- John Cameron Swayze, 1913 -- Frances Langford, 1913 -- Muddy Waters, 1922 -- Elmer Bernstein, 1924 -- Gil Hodges, 1928 -- Maya Angelou, 1932 -- Anthony Perkins, 1942 -- Kitty Kelley, 1944 -- Craig T. Nelson, 1965 -- Robert Downey, Jr., 1966 -- Nancy McKeon, 1973 -- David Blaine, 1979 -- Heath Ledger and 1991 -- Jamie Lynn Spears.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday April 5 is the 95th day of the year. There are 270 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to Edward C. Patterson.

Happy Birthday to:
_*akw4572, Edward C. Patterson, seo-company, cutehamilton5, trial16forum, EsteeLauder, Tazz32, taberjenny, ellainetate, ashlyharry, kaye.fatima, kattyava, emiekaye, Paper Tiger, samantha12, judyanot, jannetjacky, marisbrown, alicetrava, aileenava, aprilalms, appletrava, ashlytrava, kimmaba, cindytrava, aimysilva, stellaandam, sandysuan, dyanluke, aliabruke, paulawela, andimorie, mikee36, moriebrenda, thomas67, karolbade, Indigo_05, brendasheffer, andreasaura, Sam83, danahfrias, kmriad, heatheradeen and AlexisRadcliff.*_

On this day:
1614 -- In Virginia, Native American Pocahontas marries English colonist John Rolfe.
1722 -- The Dutch explorer Jacob Roggeveen discovers Easter Island.








1955 -- Winston Churchill resigns as Prime Minister of the United Kingdom.
1976 -- In the People's Republic of China, the April Fifth Movement leads to the Tiananmen incident, triggered by the death of Premier Zhou Enlai.

Also born today:
1588 -- Thomas Hobbes, 1769 -- Sir Thomas Hardy, 1827 -- Joseph Lister, 1856 -- Booker T. Washington, 1900 -- Spencer Tracy, 1901 -- Melvyn Douglas, 1908 -- Bette Davis, 1916 -- Gregory Peck, 1922 -- Gale Storm, 1933 -- Frank Gorshin, 1937 -- Colin Powell, 1941 -- Michael Moriarty and 1943 -- Max Gail.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday April 6 is the 96th day of the year. There are 269 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*sherylb, NickAldo1, Mojahr, roynelson123, oraapps7, Zypher15, ellaine, camille_11, mylene_25, michelle_5, angelina_1, Reinaleawismith1, Alanboy, Matt Larkin, Michael J Findley, chrysoula, steven_thompson, AndreeaSavulescu, zaneowenyates and ctbrown.*_

On this day:
1250 -- Seventh Crusade: Ayyubids of Egypt capture King Louis IX of France in the Battle of Fariskur.
1327 -- The poet Petrarch first sees his idealized love, Laura, in the church of Saint Clare in Avignon.








1652 -- At the Cape of Good Hope, Dutch sailor Jan van Riebeeck establishes a resupply camp that eventually becomes Cape Town.
1808 -- John Jacob Astor incorporates the American Fur Company, that would eventually make him America's first millionaire.
1896 -- In Athens, the opening of the first modern Olympic Games is celebrated, 1,500 years after the original games are banned by Roman Emperor Theodosius I.
1909 -- Robert Peary and Matthew Henson reach the North Pole.
1919 -- Mohandas Karamchand Gandhi orders a general strike.
1947 -- The first Tony Awards are presented for theatrical achievement.
1998 -- Travelers Group announces an agreement to undertake the $76 billion merger between Travelers and Citicorp, and the merger is completed on October 8, of that year, forming Citibank.

Also born today:
1483 -- Raphael, 1671 -- Jean-Baptiste Rousseau, 1884 -- Walter Huston, 1892 -- Donald Wills Douglas, Sr., 1892 -- Lowell Thomas, 1929 -- Joi Lansing, 1937 -- Merle Haggard, 1938 -- Roy Thinnes, 1952 -- Marilu Henner, 1955 -- Blind Mississippi Morris and 1976 -- Candace Cameron Bure.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday, April 7 is the 97th day of the year. There are 268 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*LaraAmber, ashleefrey7, eddiejohnson1234, shanejohnson123470, andrejohnson12335, davejohnson12346, davidhoffman05, fallonbr996, bonzi, kurobe, PRJordan, agrouze07, frankiemorrison, E. S. Lark, Bazinga, samuelhawk, J. I. Keaton, KayL.Wetter, Nicole Thomas, Tali_Adina and AFord.*_

On this day:
451 -- Attila the Hun sacks the town of Metz and attacks other cities in Gaul.
1724 -- Premiere performance of Johann Sebastian Bach's St John Passion BWV 245 at St. Nicholas Church, Leipzig.
1827 -- John Walker, an English chemist, sells the first friction match that he had invented the previous year.








1922 -- Teapot Dome scandal: United States Secretary of the Interior leases Teapot Dome petroleum reserves in Wyoming.
1964 -- IBM announces the System/360.
1967 -- Film critic Roger Ebert published his very first film review in the Chicago Sun-Times.
1969 -- The Internet's symbolic birth date: publication of RFC 1.

Also born today:
1506 -- Francis Xavier, 1770 -- William Wordsworth, 1860 -- Will Keith Kellogg, 1893 -- Allen Dulles, 1897 -- Walter Winchell, 1908 -- Percy Faith, 1915 -- Billie Holiday, 1915 -- Henry Kuttner, 1920 -- Ravi Shankar, 1928 -- James Garner, 1931 -- Daniel Ellsberg, 1939 -- Francis Ford Coppola, 1939 -- Sir David Frost, 1949 -- John Oates, 1954 -- Jackie Chan and 1964 -- Russell Crowe.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday April 8 is the 98th day of the year. There are 267 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*arshield, Lizzy, toogeeky4u, chocochibi, adenjeff142, mrskb, paultimpson57, Eternal_Naturist and Maryhc67.*_

On this day:
217 -- Roman Emperor Caracalla is assassinated (and succeeded) by his Praetorian Guard prefect, Marcus Opellius Macrinus.
1093 -- The new Winchester Cathedral is dedicated by Walkelin.








1820 -- The Venus de Milo is discovered on the Aegean island of Melos.
1913 -- The 17th Amendment to the United States Constitution, requiring direct election of Senators, becomes law.

Also born today:
1892 -- Mary Pickford, 1912 -- Sonja Henie, 1918 -- Betty Ford, 1938 -- Kofi Annan, 1961 -- Richard Hatch, 1963 -- Julian Lennon and 1981 -- Taylor Kitsch.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday April 9 is the 99th day of the year. There are 266 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Basketmaker Amy, Maebnus, mzbull, Butterfly71, tdmsu, Martel47, Alessia_Brio, JacquelineDTrottier, imee107, HadesRen3, Atmcbom, ameliafarlin, STOHara, Lesley A. Diehl, Thomas2011, Amanda2011, nicholasdenmon, K.A. Hunter and shelique.*_

On this day:
1585 -- The expedition organised by Sir Walter Raleigh departs England for Roanoke Island (now in North Carolina) to establish the Roanoke Colony.
1682 -- Robert Cavelier de La Salle discovers the mouth of the Mississippi River, claims it for France and names it Louisiana.
1865 -- Robert E. Lee surrenders the Army of Northern Virginia (26,765 troops) to Ulysses S. Grant at Appomattox Courthouse, Virginia, effectively ending the war.
1939 -- Marian Anderson sings at the Lincoln Memorial, after being refused permission to an integrated audience at the Daughters of the American Revolution's Constitution Hall.
1968 -- Funeral of Martin Luther King, Jr.
1969 -- The first British-built Concorde 002 makes its maiden flight from Filton to RAF Fairford.








2005 -- Charles, Prince of Wales marries Camilla Parker Bowles in a civil ceremony at Windsor's Guildhall.

Also born today:
1898 -- Paul Robeson, 1903 -- Ward Bond, 1919 -- J. Presper Eckert, 1926 -- Hugh Hefner, 1932 -- Carl Perkins, 1933 -- Jean-Paul Belmondo, 1933 -- Fern Michaels, 1937 -- Marty Krofft, 1942 -- Brandon De Wilde, 1954 -- Dennis Quaid, 1964 -- Margaret Peterson Haddix, 1965 -- Mark Pellegrino, 1966 -- Cynthia Nixon, 1979 -- Keshia Knight Pulliam, 1990 -- Kristen Stewart and 2000 -- Jackie Evancho.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday April 10 is the 100th day of the year. There are 265 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*jgbex, NtheSouth, gulmabihan, andrew001, kittsreal, shellyharper01, lenine18, J H Sked, Macy44, primel4, kimcarney, Angeluz, horsebreaker53, benji smith, greekphysics, C T Mitchell Author and RonUsher.*_

On this day:
837 -- Halley's Comet and Earth experienced their closest approach to one another when their separating distance equalled 0.0342 AU (3.2 million miles).
1858 -- After the original Big Ben, a 14.5 tonne bell for the Palace of Westminster had cracked during testing, it is recast into the current 13.76 tonne bell by Whitechapel Bell Foundry.








1864 -- Archduke Maximilian of Habsburg is proclaimed emperor of Mexico during the French intervention in Mexico.
1874 -- The first Arbor Day is celebrated in Nebraska.
1912 -- The Titanic leaves port in Southampton, England for her first and only voyage.
1919 -- Mexican Revolution leader Emiliano Zapata is ambushed and shot dead by government forces in Morelos.
1925 -- The Great Gatsby by F. Scott Fitzgerald is first published in New York City, by Charles Scribner's Sons.

Also born today:
1794 -- Matthew C. Perry, 1796 -- James "Jim" Bowie, 1847 -- Joseph Pulitzer, 1903 -- Clare Boothe Luce, 1911 -- Martin Denny, 1915 -- Harry Morgan, 1921 -- Chuck Connors, 1929 -- Max von Sydow, 1932 -- Omar Sharif, 1936 -- John Madden, 1938 -- Don Meredith, 1952 -- Steven Seagal, 1984 -- Mandy Moore and 1988 -- Haley Joel Osment.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday April 11 is the 101st day of the year. There are 264 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*agnesfalk, p161i8il, p261i9ka, maria22, zyrelnorwood, agustin24, sanfordpickett, littleazrael, SwagerCarlton13, leecarroll45, terrymu44, vwaldeck, Alivia Anders, EG Michaels, Evie Love and C.P-Bukowski.*_

On this day:
1689 -- William III and Mary II are crowned as joint sovereigns of Britain.
1727 -- Premiere of Johann Sebastian Bach's St Matthew Passion BWV 244b at the St. Thomas Church, Leipzig.
1868 -- Former Shogun Tokugawa Yoshinobu surrenders Edo Castle to Imperial forces, marking the end of the Tokugawa shogunate.








1945 -- American forces liberate the Buchenwald concentration camp.
1976 -- The Apple I is created.

Also born today:
145 -- Septimius Severus, 1893 -- Dean Acheson, 1907 -- Paul Douglas, 1928 -- Ethel Kennedy, 1932 -- Joel Grey, 1939 -- Louise Lasser and 1987 -- Joss Stone.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday April 12 is the 102nd day of the year. There are 263 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*kdawna, ChatNoir, miccunig7, peardley564, bryphili12, Alvin3Cowell, ernest33, kelmart11, PhillyGuy, reijoh12, jorest12, donme12, hoyjo12, henmi12, alisonmiller38, domars12, alvgre12, emilyf12, felgam12, samraim2, techWHAM, utahoboe, firebird12, lonwill12, stebour12, neciaphoenix, rachelsholiday, Kalen ODonnell, toadhall, mozzer60 and Theresa Sneed.*_

On this day:
1204 -- The Crusaders of the Fourth Crusade breach the walls of Constantinople and enter the city, which they completely occupy the following day.
1633 -- The formal inquest of Galileo Galilei by the Inquisition begins.








1934 -- The strongest surface wind gust in the world at 231 mph, is measured on the summit of Mount Washington, New Hampshire.
1955 -- The polio vaccine, developed by Dr. Jonas Salk, is declared safe and effective.

Also born today:
1777 -- Henry Clay, 1932 -- Tiny Tim, 1940 -- Herbie Hancock, 1947 -- Tom Clancy, 1947 -- David Letterman, 1949 -- Scott Turow, 1950 -- David Cassidy, 1956 -- Andy Garcia, 1957 -- Vince Gill, 1971 -- Shannen Doherty, 1979 -- Claire Danes and 1987 -- Brooklyn Decker.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday April 13 is the 103rd day of the year. There are 262 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*BookBinder, KayakerNC, sparrowlight, Brindee13, Courtney_Conant, Vanessa Linna, maeann, grincole07, titi6869, chris41336, davidestesbooks, Tony Franks-Buckley, travconfessions and MayWilliams.*_

On this day:
1204 -- Constantinople falls to the Crusaders of the Fourth Crusade, temporarily ending the Byzantine Empire.
1742 -- George Frideric Handel's oratorio Messiah makes its world-premiere in Dublin, Ireland.
1796 -- The first elephant ever seen in the United States arrives from India.
1861 -- American Civil War: Fort Sumter surrenders to Confederate forces.
1902 -- James C. Penney opens his first store in Kemmerer, Wyoming.
1943 -- The Jefferson Memorial is dedicated in Washington, D.C., on the 123th anniversary of Thomas Jefferson's birth.








1997 -- Tiger Woods becomes the youngest golfer to win the Masters Tournament.

Also born today:
1570 -- Guy Fawkes, 1743 -- Thomas Jefferson, 1852 -- F.W. Woolworth, 1866 -- Butch Cassidy, 1909 -- Eudora Welty, 1919 -- Howard Keel, 1919 -- Madalyn Murray O'Hair, 1923 -- Don Adams, 1939 -- Paul Sorvino, 1950 -- Ron Perlman, 1963 -- Garry Kasparov and 1970 -- Rick Schroder.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday April 14 is the 104th day of the year. There are 261 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Jacqdenco, SimonWood, jonasramas23, gracebeck341, plantronicsd975, kathpless1989, RochellFDNZ, sam.mark, Angelinamdz, jwantheron, nicholai, Robert Hall, doreenmdz, yycien, matthwsm01, caitlin05, HildaC14, GrundJ1, sonya5621, StevePoling, Eliseo Mauas Pinto, bethtysall, DennisLively, kenk, ksmmike, JamieFuchs and printerspie.*_

On this day:
70 -- Siege of Jerusalem: Titus, son of emperor Vespasian, surrounds the Jewish capital, with four Roman legions. 
1205 -- Battle of Adrianople between Bulgarians and Crusaders.
1828 -- Noah Webster copyrights the first edition of his dictionary.
1860 -- The first Pony Express rider reaches Sacramento, California.
1865 -- U.S. President Abraham Lincoln is assassinated in Ford's Theatre by John Wilkes Booth.








1912 -- The British passenger liner RMS Titanic hits an iceberg in the North Atlantic at 11:40pm. The ship sinks the following morning with the loss of 1,517 lives.
1939 -- The Grapes of Wrath, by American author John Steinbeck is first published by the Viking Press.
2003 -- The Human Genome Project is completed with 99% of the human genome sequenced to an accuracy of 99.99%.

Also born today:
1629 -- Christiaan Huygens, 1889 -- Arnold Joseph Toynbee, 1904 -- Sir John Gielgud, 1925 -- Rod Steiger, 1932 -- Loretta Lynn, 1936 -- Frank Serpico, 1941 -- Julie Christie, 1941 -- Pete Rose, 1966 -- Greg Maddux, 1968 -- Anthony Michael Hall,1973 -- Adrien Brody, 1977 -- Sarah Michelle Gellar and 1996 -- Abigail Breslin.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday April 15 is the 105th day of the year. There are 260 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to Addie.

Happy Birthday to:
_*cj, woodyas, Addie, Rojer12, alicegrnt55, mihai7851, gabyc457, isteinz8, Cal_Noble, beasten23, TheRaymondMRose, nuclearjksnk4kH, JTrudge, IvanGrier, naaPatkonTrak3h, fietad4Oo, ahsii9Aeh, CelineRoberts and Boycool.*_

On this day:
1755 -- Samuel Johnson's A Dictionary of the English Language is published in London.
1892 -- The General Electric Company is formed. 
1912 -- The British passenger liner RMS Titanic sinks in the North Atlantic at 2:20 a.m., two hours and forty minutes after hitting an iceberg. Only 710 of 2,227 passengers and crew on board survived.








1920 -- Two security guards are murdered during a robbery in South Braintree, Massachusetts. Anarchists Sacco and Vanzetti would be convicted of and executed for the crime, amid much controversy.
1923 -- Insulin becomes generally available for use by people with diabetes.
1924 -- Rand McNally publishes its first road atlas.
1947 -- Jackie Robinson debuts for the Brooklyn Dodgers, breaking baseball's color line.

Also born today:
1452 -- Leonardo da Vinci, 1642 -- Suleiman II, 1841 -- Joseph E. Seagram, 1843 -- Henry James, 1916 -- Alfred S. Bloomingdale, 1917 -- Hans Conried, 1922 -- Michael Ansara, 1924 -- Sir Neville Marriner, 1933 -- Elizabeth Montgomery, 1939 -- Claudia Cardinale, 1951 -- Heloise, 1959 -- Emma Thompson, 1982 -- Seth Rogen and 1990 -- Emma Watson.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday April 16 is the 106th day of the year. There are 259 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*r0b0d0c, swedishdad, Starship Avalon, LakishaDorton, pensioni, tneighbors, RickNovy, David John Wellman, alan_annand, MWhitt, Nixiejean, authorGVD, el.jeffe58 and Ashley Fetterman.*_

On this day:
1178 BC -- The calculated date of the Greek king Odysseus' return home from the Trojan War.
73 -- Masada, a Jewish fortress, falls to the Romans after several months of siege, ending the Jewish Revolt.








1881 -- In Dodge City, Kansas, Bat Masterson fights his last gun battle.
1941 -- Bob Feller of the Cleveland Indians throws the only Opening Day no-hitter in the history of Major League Baseball, beating the Chicago White Sox 1-0.
1962 -- Walter Cronkite takes over as the lead news anchor of the CBS Evening News, during which time he would become "the most trusted man in America".

Also born today:
1867 -- Wilbur Wright, 1889 -- Charlie Chaplin, 1921 -- Peter Ustinov, 1924 -- Henry Mancini, 1927 -- Edie Adams, 1930 -- Herbie Mann, 1935 -- Bobby Vinton, 1939 -- Dusty Springfield, 1947 -- Kareem Abdul-Jabbar, 1954 -- Ellen Barkin, 1963 -- Jimmy Osmond, 1965 -- Jon Cryer and 1971 -- Selena.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday April 17 is the 107th day of the year. There are 258 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*thomashton, bkworm8it, katrayher, aomtg, Teresa Burrell, 1stboard, chabbylittle02, Rylie5, hmadkins, w0rdvirus, pandorapoikilos, Keith Houghton, Michael_Pierce, rickblackmon and K.A. Madison.*_

On this day:
1397 -- Geoffrey Chaucer tells the Canterbury Tales for the first time at the court of Richard II.
1521 -- Trial of Martin Luther over his teachings begins during the assembly of the Diet of Worms.
1524 -- Giovanni da Verrazzano reaches New York harbor.
1961 -- Bay of Pigs Invasion: A group of CIA financed and trained Cuban exiles lands at the Bay of Pigs in Cuba with the aim of ousting Fidel Castro.
1964 -- Ford Mustang is introduced to the North American market.









Also born today:
1741 -- Samuel Chase, 1837 -- J. P. Morgan, 1896 -- Senor Wences, 1897 -- Thornton Wilder, 1918 -- William Holden, 1923 -- Harry Reasoner, 1951 -- Olivia Hussey, 1972 -- Jennifer Garner, 1974 -- Victoria Beckham and 1985 -- Rooney Mara.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday April 18 is the 108th day of the year. There are 257 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*brianspaeth, danielfields12, yefeng787, dawifey2007, Hailey0D, zngrutchfield04, Mr James Hoper, Saffina Desforges, vergildabbs, edyssa02, Bonnie Toews, chloe777, Amanda Green, k1ndl34, AuthorShahWharton, Suzanna J Linton, NathanHowe, uumbra and W.R. Gingell.*_

On this day:
1775 -- American Revolution: The British advancement by sea begins; Paul Revere and other riders warn the countryside of the troop movements.
1912 -- The Cunard liner RMS Carpathia brings 705 survivors from the RMS Titanic to New York City.
1923 -- Yankee Stadium, "The House that Ruth Built", opens.








1930 -- BBC Radio announces that there is no news on that day.

Also born today:
1480 -- Lucrezia Borgia, 1857 -- Clarence Darrow, 1882 -- Leopold Stokowski, 1918 -- Tony Mottola, 1946 -- Hayley Mills, 1947 -- James Woods, 1961 -- Jane Leeves, 1963 -- Conan O'Brien, 1967 -- Maria Bello, 1976 -- Melissa Joan Hart and 1979 -- Kourtney Kardashian.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday April 19 is the 109th day of the year. There are 256 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Shara, bevie125, accent1088, Bunknee, brookskelly858, amauriced, S.A. Mulraney, Sachula, Alondo, SarahB, Matt Bracken, RolandDrake, Vero1951 and E L Russell.*_

On this day:
1770 -- Marie Antoinette marries Louis XVI in a proxy wedding.
1892 -- Charles Duryea claims to have driven the first automobile in the United States, in Springfield, Massachusetts.








1943 -- Bicycle Day -- Swiss chemist Dr. Albert Hofmann deliberately takes LSD for the first time.
1956 -- Actress Grace Kelly marries Prince Rainier of Monaco.
1987 -- The Simpsons premieres as a short cartoon on The Tracey Ullman Show.








1995 -- The Alfred P. Murrah Federal Building in Oklahoma City, Oklahoma, USA, is bombed, killing 168.

Also born today:
1877 -- Ole Evinrude, 1903 -- Eliot Ness, 1925 -- Hugh O'Brian, 1933 -- Jayne Mansfield, 1935 -- Dudley Moore, 1937 -- Elinor Donahue, 1946 -- Tim Curry, 1962 -- Al Unser, Jr., 1963 -- Valerie Plame, 1968 -- Ashley Judd, 1979 -- Kate Hudson and 1987 -- Maria Sharapova.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday April 20 is the 110th day of the year. There are 255 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Marty, Chris J. Randolph, J.R.Tate, erinwatson, colinrichards, Kimberly Spencer, ktrump78, irwan2198 and KCHawkings.*_

On this day:
1653 -- Oliver Cromwell dissolves the Rump Parliament.
1810 -- The Governor of Caracas declares independence from Spain.
1828 -- Rene Caillie becomes the first non-Muslim to enter Timbouctou.
1902 -- Pierre and Marie Curie refine radium chloride.
1926 -- Western Electric and Warner Bros. announce Vitaphone, a process to add sound to film.
1972 -- Apollo 16, commanded by John Young, lands on the moon.








1978 -- Korean Air Flight 902 is shot down by the Soviet Union.
1999 -- Eric Harris and Dylan Klebold kill 13 people and injure 24 others before committing suicide at Columbine High School in Jefferson County, Colorado.
2008 -- Danica Patrick wins the Indy Japan 300 becoming the first female driver in history to win an Indy car race.
2010 -- The Deepwater Horizon oil well explodes in the Gulf of Mexico, killing twelve workers and beginning an oil spill that would last six months.

Also born today:
1808 -- Emperor Napoleon III, 1893 -- Harold Lloyd, 1908 -- Lionel Hampton, 1923 -- Tito Puente, 1924 -- Nina Foch, 1927 -- Phil Hill, 1937 -- George Takei, 1941 -- Ryan O'Neal, 1945 -- Steve Spurrier, 1949 -- Jessica Lange, 1951 -- Luther Vandross, 1961 -- Don Mattingly, 1972 -- Carmen Electra and 1983 -- Miranda Kerr.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday April 21 is the 111th day of the year. There are 254 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Lalaboobaby, saleena, sommers1966, philvan, ghilly, Tmes4, TerryDarc, samuelson56, Marie August, MJFredrick, David J Perry, stephendelmar, trublue, TonyWrites, AngelicaBoone and Sterna Kruger.*_

On this day:
753 BC -- Romulus and Remus founded Rome (traditional date).
1509 -- Henry VIII ascends the throne of England on the death of his father, Henry VII.
1952 -- Secretary's Day (now Administrative Professionals' Day) is first celebrated.
1962 -- The Seattle World's Fair (Century 21 Exposition) opens. It is the first World's Fair in the United States since World War II.








1989 -- Tiananmen Square Protests of 1989: In Beijing, around 100,000 students gather in Tiananmen Square to commemorate Chinese reform leader Hu Yaobang.

Also born today:
1816 -- Charlotte Brontë, 1838 -- John Muir, 1905 -- Pat Brown, 1915 -- Anthony Quinn, 1926 -- Elizabeth II, 1932 -- Elaine May, 1949 -- Patti LuPone, 1958 -- Andie MacDowell and 1980 -- Tony Romo.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday April 22 is the 112th day of the year. There are 253 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Spiritdancer, jims19, Lisa G., bentonlin, GratefulEd, Brad Marlowe, PeterHopkins, johnthomas1276, jayceeavellana, Steven_Lake, naomi_jay, pytoonlubuskie, seancurtis28, winspearj, JBarry22, alishiawillardson, Jeffrey Scott, Master Bo, Shaun Adams and Louise Lintvelt.*_

On this day:
1519 -- Spanish conquistador Hernan Cortes establishes a settlement at Veracruz, Mexico. 
1864 -- The U.S. Congress passes the Coinage Act of 1864 that mandates that the inscription In God We Trust be placed on all coins minted as United States currency.
1912 -- Pravda, the "voice" of the Communist Party of the Soviet Union, begins publication in Saint Petersburg.
1948 -- 1948 Arab-Israeli War: Haifa, a major port of Israel, is captured from Arab forces.
1964 -- The 1964-1965 New York World's Fair opens for its first season.








1970 -- The first Earth Day is celebrated.
1993 -- Version 1.0 of the Mosaic web browser is released.

Also born today:
1707 -- Henry Fielding, 1724 -- Immanuel Kant, 1870 -- Vladimir Lenin, 1904 -- J. Robert Oppenheimer, 1906 -- Eddie Albert, 1918 -- Mickey Vernon, 1923 -- Aaron Spelling, 1936 -- Glen Campbell, 1937 -- Jack Nicholson, 1939 -- Mel Carter, 1943 -- Janet Evanovich, 1950 -- Peter Frampton and 1959 -- Ryan Stiles.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday April 23 is the 113th day of the year. There are 252 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*CoogLH, rikkileigh, Merlilu, j0hnd3rs, martiegras, brieses25, CSCCostumeKid, freddymeridith, manou, ValerieJones, xtremforty, SCPennington, webwatcher, cloezamora, isaacsweeney, RobCornell, manchi, lorrainecook2012, DFLamont, Benjamin A., robinargreen, Adam Poe, hatefacecore and TheCasualCalifornian.*_

On this day:
1348 -- The founding of the Order of the Garter by King Edward III is announced on St George's Day.








1985 -- Coca-Cola changes its formula and releases New Coke. The response is overwhelmingly negative, and the original formula is back on the market in less than 3 months.

Also born today:
1564 -- William Shakespeare, 1775 -- J. M. W. Turner, 1791 -- James Buchanan, 1813 -- Stephen A. Douglas, 1858 -- Max Planck, 1891 -- Sergei Prokofiev, 1923 -- Avram Davidson, 1928 -- Shirley Temple, 1932 -- Halston, 1936 -- Roy Orbison, 1939 -- Lee Majors, 1942 -- Sandra Dee, 1943 -- Tony Esposito, 1954 -- Michael Moore, 1961 -- George Lopez and 1963 -- Paul Belmondo.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday April 24 is the 116th day of the year. There are 251 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Selcien, kirwoodd, WinonaPlate, Courtney_lee, crystalwhidden4411, Selene Coulter, Joseph_Evans, Russell Phillips, Health, Beauty Care Tips, J Bridger, ecdavis and jerH.*_

On this day:
1800 -- The United States Library of Congress is established when President John Adams signs legislation to appropriate $5,000 USD to purchase "such books as may be necessary for the use of Congress".








1885 -- American sharpshooter Annie Oakley was hired by Nate Salsbury to be a part of Buffalo Bill's Wild West.
1898 -- The Spanish-American War: The United States declares war on Spain.
1907 -- Hersheypark, founded by Milton S. Hershey for the exclusive use of his employees, is opened.
1913 -- The Woolworth Building skyscraper in New York City is opened.








1953 -- Winston Churchill is knighted by Queen Elizabeth II.
1990 -- STS-31: The Hubble Space Telescope is launched from the Space Shuttle Discovery.

Also born today:
1815 -- Anthony Trollope, 1934 -- Shirley MacLaine, 1936 -- Jill Ireland, 1940 -- Sue Grafton, 1941 -- John Williams, 1942 -- Barbra Streisand, 1964 -- Cedric the Entertainer and 1982 -- Kelly Clarkson.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday April 25 is the 115th day of the year. There are 250 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*jpmahala, khamilton611, meland567, joekins28, nutrivite80, fionne324, katthy765, samme221, crismerry111, ophellia231, chloee320, Katterine215, carenne348, shakeys642, cinddie112, nauthylyn223, leannelly345, nicoline125, dutzzy437, cecille286, lucillny009, loriey897, nickiel112, kurllie176, alisonne976, friery124, gracie842, kayesie111, cassandrah421, romanial987, alessadra805, shallmaer765, lorreines889, amanda267, barbielle652, renoescort2476, bennyzarate, izaen03, limvoyle90, Valentina14, hellfirepublishing, JasonAndrew, supag33k, Nicolai Grunnet, LorrainePestell, SaraBeatty, matt44west and Amy Palmer .*_

On this day:
404 BC -- Peloponnesian War: Lysander's Spartan Armies defeated the Athenians and the war ends.
1607 -- Eighty Years' War: The Dutch fleet destroys the anchored Spanish fleet at Gibraltar.
1792 -- La Marseillaise (the French national anthem) is composed by Claude Joseph Rouget de Lisle.
1847 -- The last survivors of the Donner Party are out of the wilderness.
1859 -- British and French engineers break ground for the Suez Canal.
1939 -- DC Comics publishes its second major superhero in Detective Comics #27; he is Batman, one of the most popular comic book superheroes of all time.








1959 -- The St. Lawrence Seaway, linking the North American Great Lakes and the Atlantic Ocean, officially opens to shipping.
1961 -- Robert Noyce is granted a patent for an integrated circuit.
2003 -- The Human Genome Project comes to an end two and a half years earlier than expected.

Also born today:
1599 -- Oliver Cromwell, 1874 -- Guglielmo Marconi, 1908 -- Edward R. Murrow, 1917 -- Ella Fitzgerald, 1923 -- Albert King, 1932 -- Meadowlark Lemon, 1940 -- Al Pacino, 1944 -- Len Goodman, 1946 -- Talia Shire, 1949 -- Dominique Strauss-Kahn, 1964 -- Hank Azaria, 1969 -- Gina Torres and 1969 -- Renee Zellweger.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday April 26 is the 116th day of the year. There are 249 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to Tripp.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Tripp, chrisfromthelc, indie-bands, german-beer-glasses, den603jus, Mike Cooley, Jimmie Hammel, rodcarrillo, joshuarickz, gregoryleewhite, DBB001, seanmanseau, CeeDee, matthewjameswilkins and Derek.Courson.*_

On this day:
1564 -- Playwright William Shakespeare was baptized in Stratford-upon-Avon, Warwickshire, England (date of actual birth is unknown)
1865 -- Union cavalry troopers corner and shoot dead John Wilkes Booth, assassin of President Lincoln, in Virginia.
1962 -- NASA's Ranger 4 spacecraft crashes into the Moon.
1986 -- A nuclear reactor accident occurs at the Chernobyl Nuclear Power Plant in the Soviet Union (now Ukraine), creating the world's worst nuclear disaster.








2005 -- Under international pressure, Syria withdraws the last of its 14,000 troop military garrison in Lebanon, ending its 29-year military domination of that country.

Also born today:
121 -- Marcus Aurelius, 570 -- Muhammad, 1711 -- David Hume, 1785 -- John James Audubon, 1812 -- Alfred Krupp, 1912 -- A. E. van Vogt, 1916 -- Morris West, 1917 -- I.M. Pei, 1925 -- Jørgen Ingmann, 1933 -- Carol Burnett, 1938 -- Duane Eddy, 1942 -- Bobby Rydell, 1965 -- Kevin James, 1980 -- Channing Tatum and 1983 -- Jessica Lynch.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday April 27 is the 117th day of the year. There are 248 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*Supercrone, Darned Wizze, breeza27, MargaretteWilkins, wifenumber3, TomMWiseman, stevendowning, ejkolodziej, bryanmcknights, J R McLemore, Anndie Ladd, TexasClerk, blairwalter, PJHoover, Peter Joseph Lewis, Anabelle Sunday, lilianasanches, jenniferyatesbenning and Astolath.*_

On this day:
1667 -- The blind and impoverished John Milton sells the copyright of Paradise Lost for £10.
1810 -- Beethoven composes his famous piano piece, Für Elise.
1967 -- Expo 67 officially opens in Montreal, Canada with a large opening ceremony broadcast around the world. It opens to the public the next day.
1981 -- Xerox PARC introduces the computer mouse.








2002 -- The last successful telemetry from the NASA space probe Pioneer 10.

Also born today:
1737 -- Edward Gibbon, 1791 -- Samuel Morse, 1822 -- Ulysses S. Grant, 1896 -- Rogers Hornsby, 1899 -- Walter Lantz, 1922 -- Jack Klugman, 1927 -- Coretta Scott King, 1932 -- Anouk Aimee, 1932 -- Casey Kasem, 1937 -- Sandy Dennis, 1939 -- Judy Carne and 1959 -- Sheena Easton.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday April 28 is the 118th day of the year. There are 247 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*amacd, Kelly G, mattswifeof15yrs, lkobescak, Edllen, piatylor, PSGifford, gloria06, lapok123, Edward Lake, M. Knepper, GetPublished, dave_flora, R S J Gregory, Author and RBradyFrost.*_

On this day:
1788 -- Maryland becomes the seventh state to ratify the Constitution of the United States.
1789 -- Mutiny on the Bounty: Lieutenant William Bligh and 18 sailors are set adrift and the rebel crew returns to Tahiti briefly and then sets sail for Pitcairn Island.








1932 -- A vaccine for yellow fever is announced for use on humans.
1947 -- Thor Heyerdahl and five crew mates set out from Peru on the Kon-Tiki to prove that Peruvian natives could have settled Polynesia.
1969 -- Charles de Gaulle resigns as President of France.
1994 -- Former Central Intelligence Agency counter-intelligence officer and analyst Aldrich Ames pleads guilty to giving U.S. secrets to the Soviet Union and later Russia.

Also born today:
1878 -- Lionel Barrymore, 1911 -- Lee Falk, 1916 -- Ferruccio Lamborghini, 1926 -- Harper Lee, 1930 -- Carolyn Jones, 1941 -- Ann-Margret, 1948 -- Terry Pratchett, 1950 -- Jay Leno, 1973 -- Jorge Garcia, 1974 -- Penelope Cruz and 1981 -- Jessica Alba.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday April 29 is the 119th day of the year. There are 246 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*carol492, TeraS, DarkZephyr, jillt1080, Amanda Leigh Cowley, LisaGraceBooks, karitown, bulovawatchesgeek, seikowatchguru, casiowatchfan, woodguidewj, Barbie Lez, Peter Matise and Barbie Hall.*_

On this day:
711 -- Islamic conquest of Hispania: Moorish troops led by Tariq ibn-Ziyad land at Gibraltar to begin their invasion of the Iberian Peninsula (Al-Andalus). 
1429 -- Joan of Arc arrives to relieve the Siege of Orleans.
1770 -- James Cook arrives at and names Botany Bay, Australia.
1967 -- After refusing induction into the United States Army the day before (citing religious reasons), Muhammad Ali is stripped of his boxing title.
1968 -- The controversial musical Hair opens on Broadway.








2004 -- Oldsmobile builds its final car ending 107 years of production.

Also born today:
1818 -- Tsar Alexander II of Russia, 1863 -- William Randolph Hearst, 1899 -- Duke Ellington, 1901 -- Hirohito, Emperor of Japan, 1917 -- Celeste Holm, 1936 -- Zubin Mehta, 1951 -- Dale Earnhardt, 1954 -- Jerry Seinfeld, 1955 -- Kate Mulgrew, 1957 -- Daniel Day-Lewis and 1958 -- Michelle Pfeiffer.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday April 30 is the 120th day of the year. There are 246 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_*CJRichards, cassmiller, Sky Warrior, DaniDSmith, ChadMck, toddherman01, JT Baroni, jesrphoto, SaraKayJordan, james mullen and JesusURLord.*_

On this day:
1492 -- Spain gives Christopher Columbus his commission of exploration.
1789 -- On the balcony of Federal Hall on Wall Street in New York City, George Washington takes the oath of office to become the first elected President of the United States.








1904 -- The Louisiana Purchase Exposition World's Fair opens in St. Louis, Missouri.
1927 -- Douglas Fairbanks and Mary Pickford become the first celebrities to leave their footprints in concrete at Grauman's Chinese Theater in Hollywood.
1948 -- In Bogota, Colombia, the Organization of American States is established.
1980 -- Accession of Queen Beatrix of the Netherlands.
1993 -- Monica Seles is stabbed by Günter Parche, an obsessed fan, during a quarterfinal match of the 1993 Citizen Cup in Hamburg, Germany
2009 -- Chrysler files for Chapter 11 bankruptcy.

Also born today:
1877 -- Alice B. Toklas, 1908 -- Eve Arden, 1909 -- Juliana of the Netherlands, 1916 -- Robert Shaw, 1925 -- Corinne Calvet, 1925 -- Johnny Horton, 1926 -- Cloris Leachman, 1933 -- Willie Nelson, 1943 -- Bobby Vee, 1944 -- Jill Clayburgh, 1961 -- Isiah Thomas and 1982 -- Kirsten Dunst.


----------



## Tripp

geoffthomas said:


> Sunday April 26 is the 116th day of the year. There are 249 days remaining until the end of the year.
> 
> Special Birthday wishes to Tripp.
> 
> Happy Birthday to:
> _*Tripp, chrisfromthelc, indie-bands, german-beer-glasses, den603jus, Mike Cooley, Jimmie Hammel, rodcarrillo, joshuarickz, gregoryleewhite, DBB001, seanmanseau, CeeDee, matthewjameswilkins and Derek.Courson.*_
> 
> On this day:
> 1564 -- Playwright William Shakespeare was baptized in Stratford-upon-Avon, Warwickshire, England (date of actual birth is unknown)
> 1865 -- Union cavalry troopers corner and shoot dead John Wilkes Booth, assassin of President Lincoln, in Virginia.
> 1962 -- NASA's Ranger 4 spacecraft crashes into the Moon.
> 1986 -- A nuclear reactor accident occurs at the Chernobyl Nuclear Power Plant in the Soviet Union (now Ukraine), creating the world's worst nuclear disaster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2005 -- Under international pressure, Syria withdraws the last of its 14,000 troop military garrison in Lebanon, ending its 29-year military domination of that country.
> 
> Also born today:
> 121 -- Marcus Aurelius, 570 -- Muhammad, 1711 -- David Hume, 1785 -- John James Audubon, 1812 -- Alfred Krupp, 1912 -- A. E. van Vogt, 1916 -- Morris West, 1917 -- I.M. Pei, 1925 -- Jørgen Ingmann, 1933 -- Carol Burnett, 1938 -- Duane Eddy, 1942 -- Bobby Rydell, 1965 -- Kevin James, 1980 -- Channing Tatum and 1983 -- Jessica Lynch.


I so missed this last week... thanks so much Geoff, your wishes always make me feel special...


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday May 1 is the 121st day of the year. There are 244 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_madaise, hiwaar, maglasang, dansim12, dansim99, Daniel001, maddybu, finetapestry, josephcarlson, Evesa2010, citoy0001, saintvince25, mathewmiguel25, kramneir, markneil81, Dennis Ritchie, mishkazach, xyril11fv, secure8pm, trigger12cast, speed5mph, alarm4now, Patsy whyte, jump2jack, axel20one, caesar8one, jh8white, d88ricks, clint7men, rade2night, cris67ivan, steve6ty, jullianh99, dale12four, DianaJames, grudge18, ElizabethHunter, J. Eathen, Joshua Lechlitner, florapereira, allenville, Zoe, Patrick Lathan Hayes, W. L. Culbertson, Judy Liautaud, LifesHumor, Jon Symons, Taitrina and klhynds._

On this day:
305 -- Diocletian and Maximian retire from the office of Roman Emperor.
1759 -- Josiah Wedgwood founds the Wedgwood pottery company in Great Britain.








1776 -- Establishment of the Illuminati in Ingolstadt (Upper Bavaria), by Jesuit-taught Adam Weishaupt.
1786 -- Opening night of the opera The Marriage of Figaro by Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart in Vienna, Austria.
1840 -- The Penny Black, the first official adhesive postage stamp, is issued in the United Kingdom.








1851 -- Queen Victoria opens the Great Exhibition in London.
1869 -- The Folies Bergere opens in Paris.
1930 -- The dwarf planet Pluto is officially named.
1956 -- The polio vaccine developed by Jonas Salk is made available to the public.
1960 -- Cold War: U-2 incident -- Francis Gary Powers, in a Lockheed U-2 spyplane, is shot down over the Soviet Union, sparking a diplomatic crisis.








2011 -- Pope John Paul II is beatified by his successor, Pope Benedict XVI.

Also born today:
1738 -- King Kamehameha I, 1852 -- Calamity Jane, 1907 -- Kate Smith, 1913 -- Louis Nye, 1916 -- Glenn Ford, 1918 -- Jack Paar, 1925 -- Scott Carpenter, 1929 -- Sonny James, 1939 -- Judy Collins and 1967 -- Tim McGraw.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday May 2 is the 122nd day of the year. There are 242 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_Healthinsu, donsone, shimonboi, acaibse, markdamaroyd, jasmine00, belenamy, AngelaEdwards, garner21, calvinchloe, jyhynes, donpausley, petercaleb, Meljo21, CHaiiy21, Vanessa K. Wright, samanthabates, M.P. Jones, Kristine McKinley, authorjea, brittanyjojamesauthor and crichards._

On this day:
1536 -- Anne Boleyn, Queen of England, is arrested and imprisoned on charges of adultery, incest, treason and witchcraft.
1611 -- The King James Bible is published for the first time in London, England, by printer Robert Barker.
1885 -- Good Housekeeping magazine goes on sale for the first time.








1918 -- General Motors acquires the Chevrolet Motor Company of Delaware.
1932 -- Comedian Jack Benny's radio show airs for the first time.
1955 -- Tennessee Williams wins the Pulitzer Prize for Drama for Cat on a Hot Tin Roof.

Also born today:
1660 -- Alessandro Scarlatti, 1729 -- Catherine the Great, 1885 -- Hedda Hopper, 1890 -- E. E. Smith, 1903 -- Benjamin Spock, 1907 -- Pinky Lee, 1925 -- Roscoe Lee Browne, 1936 -- Engelbert Humperdinck, 1946 -- Lesley Gore and 1975 -- David Beckham.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday May 3 is the 123rd day of the year. There are 242 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to Sean Sweeney.

Happy Birthday to:
_dbfhagu0, Chris J, alohilani, kgear123, Sean Sweeney, Tomsk, Troy17, Woodrow Wilson, gryeates, gardenerdon, Charmaine, endswithmarriage, EbooksonKindle, dwJacks01, Jamie Maltman and mysticjim._

On this day:
1802 -- Washington, D.C. is incorporated as a city.
1913 -- Raja Harishchandra the first full-length Indian feature film is released, marking the beginning of the Indian film industry.
1936 -- Joe DiMaggio, familiarly referred to as Joltin' Joe and The Yankee Clipper makes his major league debut for the New York Yankees.








1960 -- The Off-Broadway musical comedy, The Fantasticks, opens in New York City's Greenwich Village, eventually becoming the longest-running musical of all time.
2003 -- New Hampshire's famous Old Man of the Mountain collapses.

Also born today:
1469 -- Niccolò Machiavelli, 1874 -- Francois Coty, 1898 -- Golda Meir, 1903 -- Bing Crosby, 1906 -- Mary Astor, 1913 -- William Inge, 1919 -- Pete Seeger, 1921 -- Sugar Ray Robinson, 1933 -- James Brown, 1934 -- Frankie Valli, 1947 -- Doug Henning, 1951 -- Christopher Cross, 1957 -- Rod Langway, 1975 -- Dule Hill, 1980 -- Jaycee Dugard, 1984 -- Cheryl Burke and 1990 -- Levi Johnston.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday May 4 is the 124th day of the year. There are 241 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Happy Birthday to Ann in Arlington

Happy Birthday to:
_Ann in Arlington, sierra09, TMS, lorax, Kippoe, volcom182, tobiasr, tommyr, mysweetpeas, jeford586, ware21, Andrew Saylar, simplecaralarm, linajoseph11, furios88, Organized_Chaos, chulbole14, Mcferren, DrewXan55, jamieofthenorth, Daffyd, Jack Hammond, ZoeyDerrick, HazeLady, TrevorSmithArt and thesrhughes._

On this day:
1471 -- Wars of the Roses: The Battle of Tewkesbury: Edward IV defeats a Lancastrian Army and kills Edward, Prince of Wales.
1493 -- Pope Alexander VI divides the New World between Spain and Portugal along the Line of Demarcation.
1776 -- Rhode Island becomes the first American colony to renounce allegiance to King George III.
1814 -- Emperor Napoleon I of France arrives at Portoferraio on the island of Elba to begin his exile.
1904 -- The United States begins construction of the Panama Canal.
1953 -- Ernest Hemingway wins the Pulitzer Prize for The Old Man and the Sea.
1979 -- Margaret Thatcher becomes the first female Prime Minister of the United Kingdom.

Also born on this day:
1796 -- Horace Mann, 1826 -- Frederic Edwin Church,







, 1889 -- Francis Spellman, 1929 -- Audrey Hepburn, 1930 -- Roberta Peters, 1954 -- Pia Zadora, 1959 -- Randy Travis, 1970 -- Will Arnett and 1979 -- Lance Bass.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday May 5 is the 125th day of the year. There are 240 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_JAG, christinahooper2, meg101, prettypink, emmasmith75, smithpd95, victoriaroberts, thefruitmiracle1, thomasmartien84, elissaswayne52, peterhooper292, Cuthfloyd20, Ellisfloyd4, kanesteve45, astrid.berman, lindaevans339, Ellissteve2, charitybookpublisher9, rachellbitting42, wdebsib, shenylyn2, jncmrbth564, SteveHamed, frankzhang455, imaranalam100, adampul, iPhoneSucks, alicebird, tumulak, Jarrod Frenzel, johnrudder, annaburns03, hydroponic, Bernado, Celebrityness, Jesenia, advanced_nutrients, vsimon213, Enomwoyi, meganpenatampa, jheena789, Tess01, panicattacks1, samhoo12, Christopher27, internetbus, amlauraking, James Anderson, securedcard, steve austin, randaavila, donelleterrie, Steve Edward, Sabina Martin, octaviachelsie, marystephen, almole12, unlocki78, Alysha, Simon Lucas, kelleyhyacinth, GabeKillian, tomsonjack41, fleurrobina, Brylle2, whitemark3, DirePithi2, kalliedelphia, Freddie4, Kyle Benetto, Chloemiley25, toiletenov, TimTyler03, Andree, coralesamendez, breakerioipado, cctveriocam, dawsonj247, admintalent, dianeearline, Nelso888, princess18, courtneydiana35, biggreiger, nellis4reisel, dttgregetry, lorenemarilynn, mahaliakatharina, jjayvlleary, icedreams, Krishia_512, lryne, Reseil, jhaseracen, tylor3x, tienienyates, jezieb, HGHEthen, leizbrown, kacieanissa, genevieveteal, kazeryei, jacobtraskroi, cathelleyacht, jdj5585, anntaylorroi, MeiLinMiranda, corinnaglsn41, lovelyr891, rozannealesha, richie_gabe21, beningmings, jeanzhyn, bertinasavanna, merlynsswaith, abegailperry, p3tt4jaib, gafx2nd1, alex_adam22, sammysossa, KristyLyeD1, dnsolo, anch143, momo18, patjohnson, Gabriela, manbrown5k, elizaroi, legosupplies, retadesoza, thecomfort, wicktoria, penisenlargement1, pabloherrerae, huntkaln, Billy35Higgins, thehairloss, Callie, dalanwail, ricardobowen, abbyjasmine72, paulroct12, paulpety12, scruffyduck, Spoony, ScarletWitch, emilyeva, leahmillie, Mavorsky, kennetbu12, defyme22, philliscaitlin, Patg, cpinckley and PhilRedhead, ChrstnaBergling, Ryan T. and TrudyGoold._

On this day:
1260 -- Kublai Khan becomes ruler of the Mongol Empire.
1494 -- Christopher Columbus lands on the island of Jamaica and claims it for Spain.
1821 -- Emperor Napoleon I dies in exile on the island of Saint Helena in the South Atlantic Ocean.
1862 -- Cinco de Mayo: troops led by Ignacio Zaragoza halt a French invasion in the Battle of Puebla in Mexico.








1904 -- Pitching against the Philadelphia Athletics at the Huntington Avenue Grounds, Cy Young of the Boston Americans throws the first perfect game in the modern era of baseball.
1934 -- The first Three Stooges short, Woman Haters, is released.
1973 -- Secretariat (horse) wins the 1973 Kentucky Derby in 1:59 2/5, a still standing record.

Also born on this day:
1813 -- Søren Kierkegaard, 1818 -- Karl Marx, 1830 -- John Batterson Stetson, 1864 -- Nellie Bly, 1890 -- Christopher Morley, 1903 -- James Beard, 1914 -- Tyrone Power, 1915 -- Alice Faye, 1942 -- Tammy Wynette, 1944 -- John Rhys-Davies, 1973 -- Tina Yothers and 1988 -- Adele.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday May 6 is the 126th day of the year. There are 239 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_SuePerduper, maretus, writersprite, susaneva, lauraperez04, fbergese, kevin006, Mark Fassett, dorisgraves69, timothymns674, Abia13a, GG2010, cnayon08, inday0725, cessna125, Kavin, mrwealth, rashad, emphasizebpo , davidsmith257, Matthew56, Robert S. Wilson and Jerry Ibbotson._

On this day:
1536 -- King Henry VIII orders English language Bibles be placed in every church.
1682 -- Louis XIV of France moves his court to the Palace of Versailles.








1835 -- James Gordon Bennett, Sr. publishes the first issue of the New York Herald.
1877 -- Chief Crazy Horse of the Oglala Sioux surrenders to United States troops in Nebraska.
1889 -- The Eiffel Tower is officially opened to the public at the Universal Exposition in Paris.
1940 -- John Steinbeck is awarded the Pulitzer Prize for his novel The Grapes of Wrath.

Also born today:
1758 -- Maximilien Robespierre, 1856 -- Sigmund Freud, 1856 -- Robert Peary, 1895 -- Rudolph Valentino, 1903 -- Toots Shor, 1913 -- Stewart Granger, 1915 -- Orson Welles, 1931 -- Willie Mays, 1945 -- Bob Seger, 1953 -- Tony Blair, 1955 -- Tom Bergeron and 1961 -- George Clooney.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday May 7 is the 127th day of the year. There are 238 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_ella00, mia12, EllaGahnt, sarapaula45, Kingsalvia23, krimpuff, gavinh2010, jynlo, ulzy, triciamae606, justin hempson-jones, cecel0014, JMJeffries, Roy4Lerez, ChrisHewitt, RickRS, Sergio, AlbertAbay, Amity, Mockers, KimKOHara and carinasanfey._

On this day:
1429 -- Joan of Arc ends the Siege of Orleans, pulling an arrow from her own shoulder and returning, wounded, to lead the final charge. The victory marks a turning point in the Hundred Years' War.








1718 -- The city of New Orleans is founded by Jean-Baptiste Le Moyne de Bienville.
1824 -- World premiere of Ludwig van Beethoven's Ninth Symphony in Vienna, Austria.
1847 -- The American Medical Association is founded in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania.
1952 -- The concept of the integrated circuit, the basis for all modern computers, is first published by Geoffrey W.A. Dummer.

Also born today:
1711 -- David Hume, 1812 -- Robert Browning, 1833 -- Johannes Brahms, 1840 -- Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky, 1885 -- George 'Gabby' Hayes, 1901 -- Gary Cooper, 1919 -- Eva Peron, 1923 -- Anne Baxter, 1931 -- Teresa Brewer, 1933 -- Johnny Unitas and 1968 -- Traci Lords.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday May 8 is the 128th day of the year. There are 237 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_Scathach, Sariy, Tanner Artesz, ferretluver, Moonscape, CarrieG, HeatherKW, LuckyKelleyK, MCM, ckeltner, leannehair555, jyuck20, maylonnie, Carradee, sheila16, Adambecker, janpoulsen, patrick25, willentrekin, Walter, Constantine, janderson003, Fischer7, tombaxter, nicholashedges, jenelyn00124, Sam J, MindAttic, Jane Topearu, wattson2000 and FrugalFreebies._


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday May 9 is the 129th day of the year. There are 236 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_usafsso, BruceS, CoolMom1960, tashab, smmjhnsn58, wkerby, diablowoy, LJ DeLeon, kenna113, frankiesosa, Camelyn, DaneGrannon, Phildeeze, bretlambert28, ESmith01, velrose, Peppa Swanz, stuartaken, Aywren, awakegal, lachelleredd, JohnnyJandoc, smwhite, Micromegas and AlyssaCooper._

On this day:
1671 -- Thomas Blood, disguised as a clergyman, attempts to steal England's Crown Jewels from the Tower of London.








1887 -- Buffalo Bill Cody's Wild West Show opens in London.
1949 -- Rainier III of Monaco becomes Prince of Monaco.
1961 -- Jim Gentile of the Baltimore Orioles becomes the first player in baseball history to hit grand slams in consecutive innings.
1974 -- Watergate Scandal: The United States House of Representatives Judiciary Committee opens formal and public impeachment hearings against President Richard Nixon.

Also born today:
1800 -- John Brown, 1860 -- J. M. Barrie, 1882 -- Henry J. Kaiser, 1914 -- Hank Snow, 1918 -- Mike Wallace, 1928 -- Pancho Gonzales, 1936 -- Albert Finney, 1942 -- John Ashcroft, 1946 -- Candice Bergen and 1949 -- Billy Joel.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday May 10 is the 130th day of the year. There are 235 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_shadow2683, leehwl65, kujakupoet, junrose, darell190, john5586, lervin1, lettiedwestlake, johnhuff23, vincefields, johnreid73, luispaul17, city_deals_5, angelamartin, journeymama, DD Graphix, Ala84, JanMoran, Jessica Grace Coleman, sargatanas, stephencrose, ElleChambers, teresahill, teerudacille and missypyxi._

On this day:
70 -- Siege of Jerusalem: Titus, son of emperor Vespasian, opens a full-scale assault on Jerusalem and attacks the city's Third Wall to the northwest.
1503 -- Christopher Columbus visits the Cayman Islands and names them Las Tortugas after the numerous turtles there.
1773 -- The Parliament of Great Britain passes the Tea Act, designed to save the British East India Company by granting it a monopoly on the North American tea trade.
1775 -- American Revolutionary War: A small Colonial militia led by Ethan Allen and Colonel Benedict Arnold captures Fort Ticonderoga.
1869 -- The First Transcontinental Railroad, linking the eastern and western United States, is completed at Promontory Summit, Utah (not Promontory Point, Utah) with the golden spike.








1872 -- Victoria Woodhull becomes the first woman nominated for President of the United States.
1893 -- The Supreme Court of the United States rules in Nix v. Hedden that a tomato is a vegetable, not a fruit, under the Tariff Act of 1883.
1954 -- Bill Haley & His Comets release "Rock Around the Clock", the first rock and roll record to reach number one on the Billboard charts.
1994 -- Nelson Mandela is inaugurated as South Africa's first black president.

Also born today:
1838 -- John Wilkes Booth, 1898 -- Ariel Durant, 1899 -- Fred Astaire, 1899 -- Dimitri Tiomkin, 1902 -- David O. Selznick, 1946 -- Donovan, 1957 -- Sid Vicious, 1960 -- Bono, 1960 -- Bono and 1975 -- Helio Castroneves.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday May 11 is the 131st day of the year. There are 234 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_Karen, Joe Paul Jr., Daavidj, Debbie Drummond, JTaylor667, alvinbuzler, wendyts7, BlomMark, JackBell3, JackBell16, Andranowski, healthlearn, monddeb5, jared8brock, hannahraasch, Montana Mills, Esmeowl12, Fullmetalelf, Brian Dockins, SophieMansour, devinhester024, robtowner and KateEvangelista._

On this day;
1310 -- In France, fifty-four members of the Knights Templar are burned at the stake as heretics. 
1858 -- Minnesota is admitted as the 32nd U.S. State.
1867 -- Luxembourg gains its independence.
1894 -- Pullman Strike: Four thousand Pullman Palace Car Company workers go on a wildcat strike in Illinois.
1910 -- An act of the U.S. Congress establishes Glacier National Park in Montana.








1960 -- In Buenos Aires, Argentina, four Israeli Mossad agents capture fugitive Nazi Adolf Eichmann who is living under the alias of Ricardo Klement.

Also born today:
1888 -- Irving Berlin, 1892 -- Margaret Rutherford, 1894 -- Martha Graham, 1904 -- Salvador Dali, 1911 -- Phil Silvers, 1920 -- Denver Pyle, 1927 -- Mort Sahl, 1935 -- Doug McClure and 1963 -- Natasha Richardson.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday May 12 is the 132nd day of the year. There are 233 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Happy Birthday to Dawn McCullough White.

Happy Birthday to:
_Raiden333, Tillamook Bay, koolmnbv, KSarah, Eunice Lopez, Dawn McCullough White, josh09, kentdawn, donalds, coventry, crhistgale, oneck2, elizaty512, nikacorrey, S87Hendricks, Dbee14, eden22, francis24, mativhaden, gabriel213, stanleywagner, MikeBell, Steve Richer, AllisonKraft, kelly40, DH_Sayer and phil1861._

On this day:
304 -- Roman Emperor Diocletian orders the beheading of the 14-year-old Pancras of Rome.
1551 -- National University of San Marcos, the oldest university in the Americas, is founded in Lima, Peru.
1821 -- The first major battle of the Greek War of Independence against the Turks is fought in Valtetsi.








1926 -- The Italian-built airship Norge becomes the first vessel to fly over the North Pole.
1935 -- Bill Wilson and Dr. Bob Smith (founders of Alcoholics Anonymous) meet for the first time in Akron, Ohio, at the home of Henrietta Siberling.
1941 -- Konrad Zuse presents the Z3, the world's first working programmable, fully automatic computer, in Berlin.









Also born on this date:
1590 -- Cosimo II de' Medici, Grand Duke of Tuscany, 1820 -- Florence Nightingale, 1850 -- Henry Cabot Lodge, 1903 -- Wilfrid Hyde-White, 1907 -- Katharine Hepburn, 1914 -- Howard K. Smith, 1925 -- Yogi Berra, 1928 -- Burt Bacharach, 1937 -- George Carlin, 1950 -- Bruce Boxleitner, 1959 -- Ving Rhames, 1963 -- Vanessa A. Williams, 1968 -- Tony Hawk and 1970 -- Jim Furyk.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday May 13 is the 133rd day of the year. There are 232 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_PraiseGod13, Carol Wood, steel magnolia, sarahylr, Staceywb, Hardwill1, mcdonaldcruz21, Jambe, ChadLow, Josef Park, Nichonon, Douglas Dorow, David Stahler Jr, HeyImBen, AuthorKarliciaLewis and Stephanie Taylor._

On this day:
1515 -- Mary Tudor, Queen of France and Charles Brandon, 1st Duke of Suffolk are officially married at Greenwich.
1648 -- Construction of the Red Fort at Delhi is completed.








1787 -- Captain Arthur Phillip leaves Portsmouth, England, with eleven ships full of convicts (the "First Fleet") to establish a penal colony in Australia.
1846 -- Mexican-American War: The United States declares war on Mexico.
1861 -- Pakistan's (then a part of British India) first railway line opens, from Karachi to Kotri.
1917 -- Three children report the first apparition of Our Lady of Fatima in Fatima, Portugal.
1958 -- The trade mark Velcro is registered.
1994 -- Johnny Carson makes his last television appearance on Late Show with David Letterman.

Also born this day:
1792 -- Pope Pius IX, 1907 -- Dame Daphne du Maurier, 1914 -- Joe Louis, 1922 -- Bea Arthur, 1931 -- Jim Jones, 1937 -- Roger Zelazny, 1939 -- Harvey Keitel, 1941 -- Ritchie Valens, 1950 -- Stevie Wonder, 1956 -- Ravi Shankar, 1961 -- Dennis Rodman, 1964 -- Stephen Colbert and 1986 -- Robert Pattinson.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday May 14 is the 134th day of the year. There are 232 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special Birthday wishes to Jesslyn.

Happy Birthday to:
_Jesslyn, kevin63, Allanon, docjered, jennlibrarian, ADarincunningham, Sparky, cunningham14, Mikki, nicolespark, Bella24, st1st4vnwin, Fiona24, Cassidymdz, Protect01, fionamae24, nicolejean24, 24hoursin7days, Galetea24, Prspks10, ohLookatme001, rdtyzon, PrettySamantha, prettytalita24, ChloeJane, andrewkement, Matthew Stewart, billyharrell, daRrin022, jamalhendrix, vannefelt14, VeroWriter and Aleks._

On this day:
1264 -- Battle of Lewes: Henry III of England is captured and forced to sign the Mise of Lewes, making Simon de Montfort the de facto ruler of England.
1607 -- Jamestown, Virginia is settled as an English colony.
1787 -- In Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, delegates convene a Constitutional Convention to write a new Constitution for the United States; George Washington presides.
1804 -- The Lewis and Clark Expedition departs from Camp Dubois and begins its historic journey by traveling up the Missouri River.








1925 -- Virginia Woolf's novel Mrs Dalloway is published.
1948 -- Israel is declared to be an independent state and a provisional government is established. Immediately after the declaration, Israel is attacked by the neighboring Arab states, triggering the 1948 Arab-Israeli War.

Also born this day:
1727 -- Thomas Gainsborough, 1925 -- Patrice Munsel, 1925 -- Oona O'Neill, 1933 -- Siân Phillips, 1936 -- Bobby Darin, 1943 -- Elizabeth Ray, 1944 -- George Lucas, 1969 -- Cate Blanchett, 1971 -- Sofia Coppola, 1983 -- Amber Tamblyn and 1984 -- Mark Zuckerberg.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday May 15 is the 135th day of the year. There are 230 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_patrisha w., Rhin, MicroBeta, jessycollen, natz0188, natz0588, Rene0588, dwayne2010, vasra, lenfogus, micesnowman, steve99, Thompson, robertofinch, Charygo30, Thom Hunter, ethanhawk4, Samallen13, Goltergraphixx, ICSAirsoftBren, jhon, logoproducts, JGAirsoftTheo, Psychometric Testing, dawnshelle, keke0678, GregSisco, simonwhistler, stinky.pnutz, LAveryBrown, CJ Davis and CASD57._

On this day:
1536 -- Anne Boleyn, Queen of England, stands trial in London on charges of treason, adultery and incest. She is condemned to death by a specially-selected jury.
1618 -- Johannes Kepler confirms his previously rejected discovery of the third law of planetary motion (he first discovered it on March 8 but soon rejected the idea after some initial calculations were made).








1791 -- Maximilien Robespierre proposes the Self-denying ordinance.
1858 -- Opening of the present Royal Opera House in Covent Garden, London.
1862 -- President Abraham Lincoln signs a bill into law creating the United States Bureau of Agriculture. It is later renamed the United States Department of Agriculture.
1869 -- Woman's suffrage: in New York, Susan B. Anthony and Elizabeth Cady Stanton form the National Woman Suffrage Association.
1928 -- Mickey Mouse premieres in his first cartoon, Plane Crazy
1953 -- Cubmaster Don Murphy organized the first pinewood derby, in Manhattan Beach, California, by Pack 280c.
1972 -- In Laurel, Maryland, Arthur Bremer shoots and paralyzes Alabama Governor George Wallace while he is campaigning to become President.

Also born this day:
1856 -- L. Frank Baum, 1859 -- Pierre Curie, 1890 -- Katherine Anne Porter, 1905 -- Joseph Cotten, 1909 -- James Mason, 1930 -- Jasper Johns, 1937 -- Madeleine Albright and 1969 -- Emmitt Smith.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday May 16 is the 136th day of the year. There are 229 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_Lady Blue, DHamson, atcterri, Splamoree, arinsblogcdyt, fatlossplrryo, sonycena, tsmth147, Taganka71, Hippie2MARS, dougwo12, bryncage, Brittkl1674, enriquestanfield626, FeliciaRicci, Tonyshoey, Curtis Berry and meemaw2011._

On this day:
1527 -- The Florentines drive out the Medici for a second time and Florence re-establishes itself as a republic.
1532 -- Sir Thomas More resigns as Lord Chancellor of England.
1868 -- President Andrew Johnson is acquitted in his impeachment trial by one vote in the United States Senate.
1929 -- In Hollywood, California, the first Academy Awards are awarded.








1988 -- A report by United States' Surgeon General C. Everett Koop states that the addictive properties of nicotine are similar to those of heroin and cocaine.

Also born today:
1801 -- William H. Seward, 1905 -- Henry Fonda, 1909 -- Margaret Sullavan, 1912 -- Studs Terkel, 1913 -- Woody Herman, 1919 -- Liberace, 1953 -- Pierce Brosnan, 1955 -- Olga Korbut, 1955 -- Debra Winger, 1966 -- Janet Jackson, 1969 -- David Boreanaz, 1973 -- Tori Spelling and 1986 -- Megan Fox.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sunday May 17 is the 137th day of the year. There are 228 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_featherbill, Roy White, WendysKindle, drmamalove, LadyFiona, b1976, sjb517, robertfrye, coreypotter, jamielynnlasalla, sofiqur, TaureanBull, chriswimpress, anne_holly, Robert E. Keller, LemonBasket, SteveDW, AliShams, Richard Tongue and Scott Hsu-Storaker._

On this day:
1536 -- George Boleyn, Viscount Rochford and four other men are executed for treason.
1792 -- The New York Stock Exchange is formed.
1875 -- Aristides wins the first Kentucky Derby.
1902 -- Greek archaeologist Valerios Stais discovers the Antikythera mechanism, an ancient mechanical analog computer.








1970 -- Thor Heyerdahl sets sail from Morocco on the papyrus boat Ra II to sail the Atlantic Ocean.








2004 -- Massachusetts becomes the first U.S. state to legalize same-sex marriage.

Also born today:
1749 -- Edward Jenner, 1911 -- Maureen O'Sullivan, 1936 -- Dennis Hopper, 1942 -- Taj Mahal, 1956 -- Sugar Ray Leonard, 1956 -- Bob Saget, 1961 -- Enya and 1985 -- Derek Hough.


----------



## geoffthomas

Monday May 18 is the 138th day of the year. There are 227 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_MarthaT, mistyd107, Carld, SimonK, tifakeebles, daggsteven, Justinezarate, Heather J., Sam Spead, Dee Ernst, garrymorales, Sean Lopez, mathewjones53, NadineMay, Paddygirl, sherwayne18, ana0101, HansCummings, tom st. laurent, Jack Dash, MacMill and Innerspace._

On this day:
1565 -- The Siege of Malta begins, in which Ottoman forces attempt and fail to conquer Malta.
1804 -- Napoleon Bonaparte is proclaimed Emperor of the French by the French Senate.
1910 -- The Earth passes through the tail of Comet Halley.
1933 -- New Deal: President Franklin D. Roosevelt signs an act creating the Tennessee Valley Authority.
1958 -- An F-104 Starfighter sets a world speed record of 1,404.19 mph (2,259.82 km/h).









Also born today:
1048 -- Omar Khayyam, 1822 -- Mathew Brady, 1868 -- Tsar Nicholas II, 1892 -- Ezio Pinza, 1897 -- Frank Capra, 1912 -- Perry Como, 1919 -- Dame Margot Fonteyn, 1922 -- Bill Macy, 1922 -- Kai Winding, 1937 -- Brooks Robinson, 1946 -- Reggie Jackson, 1952 -- George Strait and 1970 -- Tina Fey.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tuesday May 19 is the 139th day of the year. There are 226 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special birthday wishes to Forster.

Happy Birthday to:
_Mom of 4, Ribbit50, Forster, sarahft57, laurasmith467, melriley25, Susanne, Jonsonn, esenef74, coyvalencia, eliasholmes, Tom_HC99, paleciaki, Will Hadcroft, Nissim-Payoneer, Many Waters, Saphro and Treesong._

On this day:
1536 -- Anne Boleyn, the second wife of Henry VIII of England, is beheaded for adultery, treason, and incest.
1649 -- An Act of Parliament declaring England a Commonwealth is passed by the Long Parliament. England would be a republic for the next eleven years.
1802 -- Napoleon Bonaparte founds the Legion of Honour.








1897 -- Oscar Wilde is released from Reading Gaol Prison.

Also born today:
1795 -- Johns Hopkins, 1890 -- Ho Chi Minh, 1925 -- Malcolm X, 1928 -- Colin Chapman, 1935 -- David Hartman, 1939 -- Nancy Kwan, 1945 -- Pete Townshend, 1946 -- Andre the Giant and 1976 -- Kevin Garnett.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wednesday May 20 is the 140th day of the year. There are 225 days remaining until the end of the year.

Happy Birthday to:
_mlgeiger, zztopp, mel5051, thomjones33, shelia.davis62, virginiagonzales27, boone_minnie, nadia.smith22, heike.joyner, blanch.welch, reynolds.samantha32, priscilla_oakes, melissa.joyce68, chambers.mary79, laneRbarrera9, skhaldir75, anothertribe, misspink, Goerge7, GiaGraine, parKb5, alewis14151, jarrettbray, KathyGleason, JackDAlbrecht, RSHunter88, Ben Nitschke, Gaia Revane and Rene from Holland._

On this day:
1609 -- Shakespeare's sonnets are first published in London, perhaps illicitly, by the publisher Thomas Thorpe.
1862 -- U.S. President Abraham Lincoln signs the Homestead Act into law.
1873 -- Levi Strauss and Jacob Davis receive a U.S. patent for blue jeans with copper rivets.








1916 -- The Saturday Evening Post publishes its first cover with a Norman Rockwell painting (Boy with Baby Carriage).
1927 -- At 07:52 Charles Lindbergh takes off from Roosevelt Field in Long Island, New York, on the world's first solo non-stop flight across the Atlantic Ocean. He touched down at Le Bourget Field in Paris at 22:22 the next day.
1932 -- Amelia Earhart takes off from Newfoundland to begin the world's first solo nonstop flight across the Atlantic Ocean by a female pilot, landing in Ireland the next day.

Also born today:
1768 -- Dolley Madison, 1799 -- Honore de Balzac, 1818 -- William Fargo, 1915 -- Moshe Dayan, 1919 -- George Gobel, 1944 -- Joe Cocker, 1946 -- Cher, 1958 -- Ron Reagan, 1959 -- Bronson Pinchot and 1984 -- Patrick Ewing, Jr..


----------



## geoffthomas

Thursday May 21 is the 141st day of the year. There are 224 days remaining until the end of the year.

Special birthday wishes to Ricky Sides.

Happy Birthday to:
_BrockToon, KindTrish, Ricky Sides, brzab, janicegray, Lavern, BlaCky01, Bella Marie, cortney, dawn5four, svoeller, Charentaise, Marian Coman, Cyrus Keith, msfowle, TMichelle, kevin1954, sensawunda, DJGelner and NathanD._

On this day:
878 -- Syracuse, Italy, is captured by the Muslim sultan of Sicily.
1863 -- Organization of the Seventh-day Adventist Church in Battle Creek, Michigan.
1881 -- The American Red Cross is established by Clara Barton in Washington, D.C..








1927 -- Charles Lindbergh touches down at Le Bourget Field in Paris, completing the world's first solo nonstop flight across the Atlantic Ocean.

Also born today:
1898 -- Armand Hammer, 1901 -- Sam Jaffe, 1916 -- Harold Robbins, 1917 -- Raymond Burr, 1918 -- Dennis Day, 1923 -- Ara Parseghian, 1951 -- Al Franken, 1952 -- Mr. T, 1957 -- Judge Reinhold and 1967 -- Lisa Edelstein.


----------

